# Have you ever had a shock?



## TigrLvsPooh

Have you ever witnessed something in the park that totally shocked you???  

This morning, while waiting in line for Playhouse Disney, a woman took a small child behind the concrete wall near the stage entrance and had him urinate.   DH and I were both totally shocked!  About two minutes later "Jamie" the star of the show walked right through the puddle on her way into the theatre.    I will never forget that moment for the rest of my life.  I seriously think my jaw hung open for five minutes because I just couldn't believe it.  

Later this afternoon I saw a little girl, probably about 18 months old, playing in a puddle right in front of the NYC scene.  She then rolled over onto her belly and drank some of the water right off the ground.  The man with her just stood there and watched her... I was totally horrified.  

What is wrong with people??????????


----------



## WDWorBUST

Oh yeah.....we were walking out of the Tarzan Rocks show and there was a girl in front of us in like a tank top and only her underwear.  I was completely shocked - so much that I thought maybe it was a bathing suit bottom - but nope - you could see the tattoo on her butt right through the thin panty material - and then I noticed her shorts slung across her shoulder.  I do believe she was not from the United States - so maybe it wasn't a big deal in her culture but I'm just glad it was just my husband and I and no kiddos.  Of course we had a big laugh over it afterwards since we had both been staring at this girls butt trying to figure out if she was really walking around in just her panties


----------



## Disney Fool

Oh, my, I think this is going to be a very, very long thread!  I have been thoroughly shocked to see babies who are practically scorched beet-red from exposure to the sun.  The parents are walking around holding the babies in the brilliant sunshine, which is unrelenting.  The poor things have no hat, no covering for their delicate skin.  Very sad.  I've actually seen badly sunburned little feet, and the parents are totally oblivious.


----------



## patsal

OMG I'm sitting here with my jaw dropped!  Gosh wonder how these diseases spread, etc.  People can be so ignorant it gets kind of bizarre.


----------



## Braque

. . . but, I must agree with the babies issue.  I think I have seen babies as young as a few days old being taken into the parks.  C'mon is this really necessary - stay at home and enjoy the first week of your child's life - protect and nurture.  That saddens and shocks me.

Now, just where exactly did you see the girl in panties . . .


----------



## MomE@Home

While waiting in line for POC at MK a woman being pushed in a wheelchair ran into me as a CM was trying to escort them from the attraction.  As they went past the woman in the wheelchair tried to slap my 18 mo. old DD in the face as I was holding her.  Needless to say that was a big shock !!!  The CM asked if we were alright but the people who caused all the trouble got out of there fast with no apology what so ever !!!  If someone is potentially violent (emotionaly disturbed ect..) then they should not be in a place with such close contact to others !!!


----------



## ariel_459

i just got back from disney and i was shocked too to see little babies as sunburned as they were. i saw a newborn, too. keep them at home folks. wait until they're old enough to enjoy it. lol.


----------



## Darian

We were at Typhoon Lagoon last October and were in line to ride one of the faster water slides.  There was a family with a teenage daughter (age about 13 or 14)who's dad kept trying to pull down her top and bikini bottom to expose her hiney.  Once he pulled out her bikin bottom front to take a peek.  Mom seemed indifferent, pretended not to see.  They were not from the US and thought maybe they had a different cultural values and so I should just mind my own business, but man, even so....  

The girl didn't seem to be appreciating all the "Lolita" attention she was getting.  It was disturbing and I considered asking her if she was "ok" or getting a cast member.  "Perv" dad saw DW and I glaring at him and he kept his hands to himself.  Maybe it was "innocent fun" and he was just teasing his daughter, but I'm thinkin not... more like wanting to throw him from the top of the TOT and see if he can fly like peter pan....  

Darian
(not handling the memory well)


----------



## PatriciaH

We were eating in the castle a while back-96 maybe-and this guy and his wife/girlfriend started fighting. She picks up her glass and throws it at him! Well he ducked and it hit another person at the table next to them!!! All of a sudden 2 guys in suits come from no where and rush to the other table to make sure they were ok and take them all out of there. We were shocked!


----------



## Darian

Wowsers!!  What restaurant did this happen in?  i wonder what they were fighting about?  Its so tacky when married people do this kinda thing to each other.  I bet they use old refillable mugs and pool hop too...  grrrrrrr

Darian


----------



## PatriciaH

> _Originally posted by Darian _
> *Wowsers!!  What restaurant did this happen in?  i wonder what they were fighting about?  Its so tacky when married people do this kinda thing to each other.  I bet they use old refillable mugs and pool hop too...  grrrrrrr
> 
> Darian *



It was in the castle when the restaurant was called King Stephan's. I am not sure what the fight was about it all happened so suddenly!


----------



## Lissete

We were in line for Buzz Lightyear and were almost at the front door when this lady comes running with her husband an kids and cuts in front of my daughters.  We had already been in line for about 10 minutes so there was quite a bit of a line behind us.  The kids were horrified as was the husband.  One kid was saying "But mom there is a line" but she cut him off and told him to be quiet and keep walking.  I was not going to get into it and let it ruin my day.  But I carried on a loud conversation with my husband about rude people who set horrible examples for their kids and how I hate to see what those kids may turn out like etc.  Well she totally ignored us while the rest of her family turned beet red.  Nevertheless, they stayed in line but our moment of glory came at the end when she was complaining that her laser had not been working!  HA! That's what you get for cutting in line lady!!  By the way I did mention it to the CM but since he didn't see anything he was afraid to say anything to her.


----------



## Safari Steve

Yes, some parents will try to get their children to go to the bathroom almost anywhere... I've had to tell several people that the nearest restroom is less than 100 yards away and, no, their child can not "just pee in the river/bushes/on the side of the building"

Also, lots of children chewing on queue ropes, railings, etc... gross!

What takes the cake, though is the woman who changed her baby's diaper on my Jungle Cruise boat...BEFORE we had left the dock! Unbelievable (that was one of the old boats)... the captain's room just below the wheelhouse of the Liberty Belle Riverboat, I'm told, is quite a popular "diaper station."

If you can't read your map, you should at least be able to ask directions...


----------



## wdwguide

I've had a baby almost puke on me in line for IASW. The dad who was holding the id got completely drenched and "dripped" on a few people who didn't realize what was going in when he went back up the ramp to leave the attraction. While there is no way to assign blame for something like that, it was nevertheless an unpleasant experience. 

I've also seen a guy beat up his wife on Hollywood Boulevard, and I've seen lots of kids get smacked and/or spanked.

These things are terrible, but what I hate also is when a CM just ruins someone's day. Admittedly, that's rare, but it does happen. You'd think they had a way to "pull" CMs who are in a bad mood to a backstage location for the day.


----------



## grinningghost

Yes.  We witnessed a shouting match between two CM's in the parking lot.  They were both tram drivers.  Expletives and all.  In front of a tram packed with guests.  That was the most shocking thing I ever saw there - it was a total turnoff.


----------



## Metallicat

I remember a couple of years ago when we were at Universal I noticed a couple with a small baby in a stroller stepping down off a curb. I don't know what made me notice this because I was all the way across the street but when they were manuvering the stroller down off the curb, the baby fell all the way out of the stroller falling on its back! I promise I heard its head hit the sidewalk from all the way across the street! I still cringe when I think about the horrible sound its head made hitting the sidewalk. the poor baby was probably 6 months old. then it started crying. it looked like it was crying but no sound came out kind of like it was trying to catch its breath for several seconds then it let out a pitifull scream.  this was really shocking to witness and something I always remember when I pass by that spot in front of Mels drive in.


----------



## lindamg

Another bathroom story . . .

We were sitting on one of the benches outside of Epcot waiting for a bus. A lady with her young daughter come running by and all of a sudden the mother stops and says "we'll never make it, we'll miss the bus". Then she pulls the little one over RIGHT NEXT TO ME, pulls down her pants and tells her to go. YICH!!! Couldn't she at least have gone next to an empty bench???!!!


----------



## Kallison

We were walking out with throngs of people during Beauty/Beast show and a little lost boy was screaming and crying - Where is my Mom?  I started shoving through trying to catch up with him and I'm yelling - STOP that boy.  Grown-ups actually turned their heads the other way and ignored him, I couldn't believe it, how many people just ignored this hysterical kid.  I caught up with him outside the theater, said let's just stop here and wait until everyone leaves, then we will go back inside and find a CM to find your parents.  The topper is his Mom goes running by frantic and I yell, hey is he yours, she gives me the dirtiest look, grabs him and walks away.  I thought my Mom was gonna let her have it, she had to walk over and say you should thank my daughter everyone else was ignoring your hysterically crying child.  She very grudgingly looks over and says thanks and the husband glares at me some more.  I guess that is why people ignore kids in the first place!  It's not like I was running away with her kid, I was just kneeling there talking to him - lol.  I wanted to say Look I got three of my own, don't need yours!!  But it won't stop me from helping lost kids again.  It just blew my mind that nobody wanted to help this poor crying kid.


----------



## Belle5

I just wanted to say that your story goes beyond shocking and into the truly horrifying!! I am so sorry that happened!


----------



## madcoco

> I'm not really shocked at anything anymore people are strange.


 Have to agree there. 


One incident from last year.
1. Fortune Telling last year at MNSSHP. Intern watching the line. Line now closed off due to the number of guests already waiting.
We are next to last. There is a rope up to keep any more people from coming. App 5-10 minutes later, a woman comes up and starts to climb over the rope. CM Intern doesn't see her. The woman behind us tells the woman jumping the rope (as polite as one could be) "They closed off the line" She proceeds to berate this lady. Tells her to shove it and mind her own business. The Intern now comes over and politely tells her the line is closed.  The woman lets her have it profanity and all. She came a %$#&* 1000 miles I will get my fortune told. Blah,blah,blah
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The Intern remained calm throughout. The woman storms off a few minutes later comes back with a CM manager. and tells a lie how she was treated horribly. Someone will be getting a letter. Didn't the woman realize all of us in line and everyone else around for that matter, witnessed her conduct. Instead of  us resorting to her  outrageous conduct, some of us killed her with kindness. That went over real well as you can guess.




Once again she stormed off.  Wonder if she ever sent a letter?


----------



## BonnieA

This happened on my last trip about 3 weeks ago.  My niece and I were walking in the World Showcase.  This older gentleman on an ECV riding by, legs spread, with part of his "anatomy" peaking out of his shorts.  
At typhoon lagoon a family proceeds to change the kids out of their suits right in front of us.  The children (boy and girl) were happily naked and mom/dad even proceeded to pour bottled water over them to "clean" them?  Then the mom/dad both changed out of their suits under a towel.  The way the guy was doing it we were waiting to get mooned...we did.  Can't understand why they changed on the beach, the dressing rooms were not crowded at that time.


----------



## Virgo10

Lordy some of these things are so gross! LOL!

I saw a couple is a really close encounter one night at the Dolphin bus stop. And I do mean *REALLY* close.

At Chef Mickey's several years ago, well talk about being at the wrong spot at the wrong time! A girl of about 7 or 8 was standing right in front of the buffet. She bowed at the waist and proceeded to lose her entire supper. The poor CM's went green and just stood there. 

The year I got on the bus to DTD at the Contemporary with about 30 people from a Pitney Bowes convension. Let's say that they were all feeling just fine.   We sang songs, told jokes and had the best bus ride I've ever taken at WDW. I think the driver took the scenic route because it took up nearly 30 minutes to get there. 

Roberta


----------



## mommystieg

We were walking through Epcot near the fountain and we passed this guy who was wearing really short shorts sans underwear  Let me just say he was letting it all hang out Eeeewww!!


----------



## carone0318

This happened last yr after we finished eating breakfast at CRT.  We came downstairs and it was about 8:50 and we were the first at the rope.  I was standing there with dd and this Dad comes up with his 2 kids and says, hey let's jump the rope to his kids.  I looked at him and said in my classic NJ way, "wadda ya doing, you can't do that.  He looks at me and says why not.  I said because the ropes are up to keep people like you from doing whatever they want.  The ropes will come down at 9am.  I just really hate when people think that rules don't apply to them, truly urkes me.  It's not just Disney, but everywhere.  Again, we wonder why people are like this, well he is teaching his off-spring that this is acceptable behavior and it just isn't.  This isn't as bad as the clothes or bathroom issues that have been raised, but it was shocking behavior to me, because he thought that it was perfectly ok to do it.....


----------



## WDWorBUST

The girl in only her panties was in Animal Kingdom as your leaving the Tarzan Rocks show....you know the section where everyone has to go the same direction - when we got where the paths split she went a different way from us.  I'm guessing she must have gotten soaked on the Kali River Rapids....but come on   And it wasn't like she was a little girl (besides the tattoo) she had to be at least 20 or so.  All I can say is at least it wasn't a G-String - she did at least have on granny panties


----------



## kimmie

Easter week this year at MK:

DD and I were walking in a large crowd near Crystal Palace.

A little boy (about 4 or 5 years old) in a stroller gave my DD the *finger* as we walked past them!!

I must have looked shocked because DD said *Did you see what that little boy just did to me?*  I told her to ignore him and not let it spoil her day.  

That is one that will stay with me a long time.


----------



## Darian

> _Originally posted by carone0318 _
> *  I looked at him and said in my classic NJ way, "wadda ya doing, you can't do that.  He looks at me and says why not.  I said because the ropes are up to keep people like you from doing whatever they want.  The ropes will come down at 9am.  I just really hate when people think that rules don't apply to them, truly urkes me.  It's not just Disney, but everywhere.  Again, we wonder why people are like this, well he is teaching his off-spring that this is acceptable behavior and it just isn't.  *



I wish more people would respond like you did.  In part, I think the reason we see so many people behaving badly is because in the past they have gotten away with it.  There is also a point of view spreading like cancer in our society that says only "suckers" & "sheep" follow the rules.  These people think the rules don't apply to them because they are "better" or "special."  If more people would confront the "rule breakers" and make it unpleasant for them to break the rules - or at least unprofitable - we would see a lot less of it.

Good job carone0318 !!!!  If you make it to the World this october I'll buy you a Sam Adams.

Darian


----------



## mitros

Excellent point. These people need to be told what they are doing is wrong. It is hard for a CM to say anything because they have to be "super nice" to the "guests". But that does not mean that you and I have to stand there and take it. We need to speak up when we see this kind of behaviour. Please, everyone, when you see this kind of thing going on, say something!   Of course, if they are not from the USA, that might not do any good. You may get a  "No speeka da english" or something like that.


----------



## ZerasPride

I told this story on a thread several months ago but it was so shocking it deserves a place on this thread.

DS and I were at MGM waiting for the Muppet 3 D show to start.  We were center of a row with DS to my left and he was sitting next to a gentleman (I use the term loosely) in shorts.  I notice the man is squirming around in his seat a lot and that makes me look over at him.  DS and I dropped our mouths open completely when the man (who had his hand down his crotch) pulls out a baggie with crunched up crackers in them and starts to eat them!  Then when he finishes his snack, he rolls up the leftovers and puts the baggie back down his shorts!  I have never in all my born days witnessed anything so disgusting.  My son and I were mortified!  We laugh about it now but it certainly was not humorous when it was happening.  

I know Disney does not encourage "outside" food but I can think of several other places he could have kept his "goodies" without having to resort to smuggling in crackers in his shorts!


----------



## bridgettesmom

We had a CM shocked us with his un-disney attitude on our last trip.This was the first time ever in 20 + trips.I guess I did not expect his kind of "my mistake,I don't care attitude".It shocked me so much is still bugs me to this day(happened last november).I really don't want to go over what happened,I did go to city hall on our way out of MK that day to report him and they were supposed to take care of it.I did received the right disney attitude there.All this time ,I had such wonderful memories at MK to be ruined by this idiot  . Sorry, reading all these posts reminded me of "the incident" .


----------



## gshoemate

It always shocks me when I see girls around the age of 7 or 8 and they have their belly buttons pierced.  A few years back we were told my a mom, I think they were from England, that it is normal over there for young girls to have them pierced.  And here I didn't even get my ears pierced until I was like 15.


----------



## loriandmatt

not my experience, but a good while back (must have been at least a year or two) i remember reading a post (here on the DIS) from a woman who while at Epcot witnessed a woman going #2 in her hand in a bathroom.  

I don't know for sure if that one was for real, but that was my all time shocker from WDW.  I was so appauled by that one!!!  After getting over the "get out" phase, i laughed for days over that one.  (i would have broken my ankel getting out of that bathroom in such a hurry to tell my DH what i just saw!!!!!)

 - lori


----------



## BrerMom

DS, almost 3, and I were hanging at SAB while the older two and dad were in the deeper water.    We were over by the itty-bitty toddler climber.  No privacy, right.  Evidently enough.  This mom has her daughter, who HAD to be at least five, straddle a bush and let loose.  I was speechless, which doesn't happen very often.     She must have been feeling slightly guilty because she tries to get me to join her in a conversation about how unreasonable it is to expect the children to "hold it" and go _all the way over there to the restroom.  _   If DS had been just potty-training, he could have made it!     She really tried to get me to say I'd done the same with DS!  She kept talking and talking and I finally said that I didn't expect DS to wait; he was wearing a swim diaper.  She stomped off with the poor child trailing behind.


----------



## tmli

tigrlvspooh...I sure hope the first child you saw didn't visit the nyc area before you saw the little one drinking out of the puddle!!


----------



## eeyorefanatic

While waiting for the boat that goes across the lake inside epcot we saw a famil of mom dad and 2 sons throwing bits of turkey leg into the lagoon to feed the fish. The son the proceeds to hock a big wad of spit into the lake to help "feed the fish" They akll then jioned in hocking up phlegm into the lagoon and laughing trying to get the fish to eat it.

I'll take a singing Brazillian tour group anyday


----------



## goofyernmost

I am a city bus driver by trade.  We also cannot say anything to passengers but we do give a silent cheer to the other passengers that speak up.  More than once I have smiled when I have heard a passenger tell another obnoxious passsenger to shut up or get help or something to that effect.  Of course, that can lead to other more serious problems but when it works it is great.

People have no manners nor do they give one hoot about the people around them.  It is a very sad when you consider the direction the world is going in with the coming of age of the "entitled" generation.


----------



## Morticia

Don't you just wonder what these people's houses are like?  If these people are that confortable in public, what do they do in private?   Eew!  I don't want to know.


----------



## Feralpeg

I actually have two stories.  DD and I were near Splash Mountain.  A man had his daughter, who appeared to be about 2, sitting on his shoulders.  He wasn't holding on to her and she leaned backward.  She fell to the concrete.  He was very upset.  The little girl was screaming.  I'm sure that he never dreamed she'd fall.  Now everytime I see someone with a small child on their shoulders, I cringe.

DD and I were at Universal IOA at the play area in Jurassic Park.  We saw some people standing near the wall looking down and laughing.  We looked over and saw a man (about 60) and a small boy (about 8).  The would run to the center of the path, drop their drawers and moon those above and then run to the other side of the path.  This happened a couple of times as we were leaving the area.   I assume the people laughing were family.  They thought it was a scream.  DD, who was about 8 at the time, saw no humor in it.   Some people!


----------



## Zoo Keeper

A few years ago, we saw a family of about six sit down on the bench outside the Pete's Garage restroom in Toontown Fair.  They then proceeded to open up a lunch they had packed for themselves.  I really didn't mind the food brought into the park, (but I'm sure Disney would have)...It's just the spot they chose.  There were so many people around, coming and going and the restroom had that disinfectant restroom smell. 
 Not to mention it was in August


----------



## minster22

Many trips ago we we standing in the large waiting area before the preshow for the Michael Jackson 3D movie (I told you it was awhile ago!!). It was very crowded...a full crowd...and just outside the glass windows where we could all see out and apparently no one could see in...a woman  bent down and peed  while the entire crowd was watching unbeknownst to her. My DS was only about 8 at the time and was horrified....made the astute observation "But Mom, there are so many bathrooms here!". I'll never forget the whole incident.


----------



## KDawnLily

My shock was given to me by my own little one this past Feb.'03.
His first time in Disney so of course he is excited.   He walks right into Main Street, stops smack in the middle of the road and loudly, VERY loudly explaims  "Oh My God! It's Main St. USA".
I looked at my mom who was with us, she's trying not to giggle and I give her the "I wonder where he got that expression" look. 
Many people looked at him and my shocked expression smiling.. but I was shocked, to say the least.


----------



## momof2intx

I can't wait to find out what we will see this week.....this thread reminds me that it has been a LONG time since I've been to WDW!!!


----------



## travelitis

Over Easter we saw several girls and women who needed to put on some clothes, but the absolute worst was this pre-teen wearing a tiny, white, string bikini with a low-slung sarong, and I do mean low slung.  Her mother and she looked at us several times, but I'm afraid it was because of my son's wild hair (trip to MK barber shop) rather than the look of disgust I was shooting her undressed daughter.      

In defense of the 4 yr old giving the finger, I bet he just saw an adult do it and had no idea what he was doing.  

KDawnLily, I'm afraid too few people are shocked by that expression which has become so pervasive in our society.  It is absolutely forbidden in our home, and it is a shock to hear it, especially from a kid.  

I'm so disgusted about all this urination that I naively didn't even suspect was happening.  If you see any of it, though, please let a CM know.  They have stuff they will sprinkle over it, then they'll wash the area with bleach.  I saw them do this with a pile of puke at MGM over Easter and asked a mgr. how they handled bio-messes.


----------



## UKAnnie

Just two words did it for us on a recent trip.  We were in Epcot at a pin cart looking for a particular pin.  There was an elderly man next to us looking too.  Then my DH spotted the pin and pointed to it.  Unfortunately the direction of his arm was such that it slightly pointed in front of the man - who responded with an "F.... you" and then walked off.  My stomach turned over and I went cold - it was an awful start to our day.  I guess it was just that much more unexpected being heard at the 'happiest place on earth'!

Annie.


----------



## MELSMICE

We've witnessed a few things, but here are some recent ones:  

Last April while waiting for RnR there was a mom, dad & 2 sons (about 10 & 12).  Well, the kids starting acting up & the parents began yelling at them, telling them "how rotten they were & to get out of their faces because they were no good kids".  The younger brother then pushed the older one or something & the father smacked the younger one right to the ground.  The kid tried to getup & get comfort from his mom (who was in a wheelchair) She pushed him back down & told him "don't come to me for help".  I felt so bad for both kids because if that goes on in public I can only imagine what goes on behind closed doors.  

On our trip a week ago I witnessed 2 things:  

While waiting for family members to get out of Honey I Shrunk the Audience a girl came running out & her father pulled her aside right next to us & she started vomitting (she was about 10 or 11).  I did feel bad for the girl & my DH went to tell a CM so they could clean up the mess, but I did have to wonder why she didn't run the other way when exiting because there was a restroom right around the corner (maybe she didn't know it was there).  

My other story is about some rude individuals I saw at Trail's End Buffet last week.  It was a woman & a man that was in a wheelchair with his leg propped up.  I don't know if they were husband/wife, sister/brother or what.  The man had a plate & was parked in front of part of the buffet while the woman fixed his plate, which was fine, however, she just kept walking back & forth fixing both plates, completely ignoring the line of people behind her.  That wasn't such a big deal, but the man dropped his plate on the ground, said nothing, went & got another plate as the woman continued to block the buffet line waiting for him.  They said nothing to a CM (or each other) continued what they were doing & walked away.  As they were leaving I (loudly) told a CM that someone had dropped a plate & there was food on the ground & someone could slip & hurt themselves.  Then I think (I'm not positive) they may have done the dine & dash thing.  I saw her leave the restaurant while he was still eating & then when he was through he wheeled away.  I never saw a CM come by with their check or anything.  

Some things never cease to amaze me!!


----------



## WDWorBUST

This doesn't hold a candle to my "girl in her panties" story....but the other thing that shocked me our last trip in December 2002 was the number or restroom stalls that I went in that had urine all over the seat - and no it wasn't water from the mega flush (sometimes it was - but there is a big difference between clean water and yellowish urine) I know that public restrooms can be a little scary but either use the toilet seat covers that are provided or carry clorox wipes or some other disenfectant to wipe the seat off with before you use it - don't just squat and pee all over the seat.  That made me absolutely crazy - the people that do this are scared to death of germs but it's no big deal to make other people sit in their urine (if they don't happen to see it before they sit down) or clean up after them or go in half the stalls in the bathroom before finding one they can actually use.  If you must squat at least clean up the seat after yourself.  Sorry....off soapbox now


----------



## perdidobay

Reminder to myself, don't read these kind of threads while eating! 

UK Annie, was your DH by any chance pointing,  like some people do, with his middle finger? That's the first thing that popped into my head, I'm thinking the old man thought he was getting the finger


----------



## kevind65

we've seen many shocking things over the years.  I guess the thing that is starting to shock me the most the past couple of years is disney's indifference in respects to some sort of a dress code or reasonably acceptable attire for a family vacation spot.  Now, i'm still a reasonably young man who enjoys an attractive female as much as the next guy; but please; enough with the t-bar and g-string things girls.  I don't care if they want to wear this kind of underwear, but, just remember:  it's UNDERwear, not outer wear.  very few of us want to see it!!  I realize that some of these girls come from different cultures where it's acceptable to wear stuff like that in public, but, it should be the responsibility of disney CM's(written company policy) to confront these people and make them dress appropriately or leave.  Also, along this same line, on our trip over easter week:  While visiting blizzard beach with my two dd's; we spotted a young man wearing a shirt with this:   "f*ck milk! got pot?"   I was totally PO'd!  more so at disney for allowing this character to walk around it's property with that shirt on.  that shirt should have never been allowed on disney property!  walt would have been doing summersalts!!

Also, on a couple other points from previous posters:
As far as I know, disney does not "discourage" guests from bringing in their own food and drinks.  Our family doesn't bring in our own food; but, I have no problem(and I don't think disney does either) with people who do.  If this policy has changed, maybe someone else can clarify it for us.
The last point is about people who advocate confronting rude guests:  I don't think it's a good idea!  These people who do these things are rude and don't care about others already.  They may also tend to be more violent as well.  Do you really want your children's lasting memory of disneyworld to be your fist-a cuffs with some idiot?  I agree that these people need to be confronted; but, bring it to a CM's attention and let disney do the confronting.
sorry so long...


----------



## SamSam

kevind65
WDW has always had a policy not allowing food or drink to be brought into the park.  I think they used to enforce it more than they do now, but it is still policy.
  There are several reason's for this:
-the extra trash generated from items not even purchased in the parks
-the possiblity that people purchasing their food at WDW vendors will have trouble finding seating because it's taken up by people who didn't even buy there.

Most people who bring in their own food and drink are very conscious about cleaning up after themselves and also about making sure they aren't taking seating from paying customers, but there are always a few who aren't.

I think as light as the crowds have been the last couple of years that it hasn't been a problem, but it could change if travel picks up.

I'm not taking a stand on whether one should bring food in or not, just clarifying the policy.

Have a Disney Day!!    
I'm loving these posts, some people are unbelievable!


----------



## Gilligan

As an English lass (ok - middle-aged and losing it, English lass), can I just remark on the comment made a while back where the poster was told 7 year olds with belly rings is common in the UK? I hope not!!!!!!!!! I have a 5 year old DD, and the thought of her or any of her friends sporting belly rings in a couple of years' time is repulsive. 

My own story is at AK this easter, with people congregating for the parade, so yes it was crowded. A woman in an ECV with companion was trying to get through (I'm being generous here), but rammed into a little boy, running over his foot. Some others were trying to stop this woman, but she kept trying to go forward. In desperation, the others bodily tried to lift the ECV off the boy's foot, but just got sworn at by the woman and her companion who just hadn't got a clue what she'd done, and thought the others were just being bolshie 'cause she was in an ECV!


----------



## loriandmatt

OH - after reading some of these i remembered one of my own experiences.

in october of 2001 while checking out AKL we were strolling by the pool.  it was in the early afternoon, so most folks were at the parks.  Just a small group of about 8 who were obviously together.

As we were rounding the pool and heading into the lobby, we passed them.  One (grown) man decided he wanted to change and dropped trow right there, bent over to take them off and then bent over again to slip on his regular shorts.  Full Moon AND Stars!  My then 6 year old son about choked in shock, and then laughed so hard his drink came out his nose.

Well, one of this guys companions noticed our shock and said very loudly (in a very heavy british accent) "Nigel!  Put your pants on!  This is a bloody family place!"
To this day when DS hears anyone with a british accent he giggles and repeats that cry in his best attempt at the accent: "Nigel!  Put your pants on!  This is a bloody family place!"

 - lori


----------



## JoNo

WOW! SOOOO many crazy stories! I have a few things i'd like to say so here goes:

1: I think the MODS should pin this topic b/c in a weird way it's quite amusing...

2: (b4 i type, any italians please do not get offended) I lived in Italy for a year, and over there Being in the nude and semi-nude is a lot more usual and "casual" (going loosely on the term) than over here in the west. Maybe it's a european thing?

3: The craziest thing I've seen was during mickey's not-so-scary halloween party last year... This kid, about 14-15 wasn't looking too hot & he puked in one of the trick-or-treat bags he had... but to top it off, he took another bag from his mom, poured out his bag, & strted wiping off the candy with a bandanna to clean it up & put it in the new bag....


----------



## skoi

Wow, we must be oblivious or really lucky to have never seen half of this stuff-- besides the rudeness and urine on the seats-- going on. Thank goodness.

But the little kid belly ring thing caught my attention. We noticed a lot of preteens with them last year. However, most of them are fake. There are a few shops/stands where you could buy them along with the tattoos/airbrushing that some of the girls had around the rings.

Oh, and the clothes thing-- the slogans on shirts and the lack of clothes is shocking. I remember when they wouldn't let Punk Rock kids in because they disrupted the family environment back in the early 1980s. Give me a kid with purple hair and a leather jacket over someone practically naked or with vulgar statements/pictures on their clothing any day.

Julie


----------



## DramaTech

First,

kevind65, I worked at Six Flags Over Texas for about two years, and we had a policy that no foul language nor drug related language was to be on any clothing at any time in the park.  Most of the time, the guests would be stopped at the front gate and asked to either change clothes or turn their shirts inside-out.  You wouldn't believe how many people would turn their shirts inside-out, walk 20 feet inside the gate, and then proceed to turn them back.  

I was a supervisor for a year or so out of the two years I was there, and I always "loved" being called to a situation to find an irate guest cursing their heads off at one of my employees.  The one good thing about those situations was, in a very calm voice, reminding the guest that they were in a family park and to watch their language.  Most would calm down, but I was well known among the employees as the one who wouldn't put up with it.  There were several times when, after being warned more than three times in one conversation regarding language (as in "I'll f***ing speak how I want to f***ing speak"), I would simply call security and have them escorted out of the park.  Most of the time they were young teenagers, but I tossed some adults, too.  My favorite was a father who had totally blown up at a ride operator for not letting his child, who was 6 in. too short, ride.  His wife and other older son looked mortified with the way he was acting.  He was warned several times and finally I made the call for security.  He cursed at me even more, and his family was trying to get him to let it go.  Security arrived and I explained the situation.  Lo and behold, he started changing his tone and language altogether...trying to fool the security guard and blame me for overreacting.  The security guard simply told him he should have acted so politely to me, because I was the one having him thrown out.  He went right back to cursing.  As he and the guard were walking out, he looked back at his wife and said something about following him.  She said, "No way...you can go sit in the car Mr. Potty Mouth, we're going to enjoy our day!"

Sorry it wasn't a Disney shock...but shock nonetheless!


----------



## girlfriend

This happened last year when DM and I were at Downtown Disney going to the buses.  A woman was standing up and sobbing and talking to her husband who was sitting on the bench looking at her with a sarcastic grin on his face, and she was saying "you always badmouth me and treat me like s**t in front of the kids".  And people were watching this walking by and all the husband would do is sit there with that grin on his face.  I felt so bad for that woman.  Nice vacation!


----------



## mommystieg

HeyDramaTech--small world...I worked at SFOT for two years, too! Of course, it was probably decades before you worked there. If I tell you when I worked there then you will know I am old...I will tell you that I worked in Rides and I was on the original Judge Roy Scream crew. Sorry this is off the subject but I just wanted to say "hi"


----------



## Red-Snapper

Most shocking, well sad thing really for me was last year at IOA.

Just getting on the boat for the Jurassic park ride when a older couple slid into the row infront of us. They had with them what I assume was their son who was about 25. He was mentally handicapped and reluctant to get in.

A concerned but ackward CM hovered nearby and suggested very quietly that maybe they could do a kid-swop as the son didnt want to ride.

They insisted very aggressively that he would enjoy it once he was on and it was just the thought of the big drop he had seen on the way in.

They continued to try to persuade him to sit - with him getting visably more upset as the attempts went on. By this time the ride was stopped - waiting for the loading of our boat to finish.

The father got out and forced the lad into the seat between them. He was now crying and howling in a very upsetting way.

The CM did nothing to stop this and the boat set off.

As soon as we rounded the bend and the first dinosaur moved the son went into hysterics and tried to remove the lapbar.

The rest of us in the boat were obviously stunned by now not to mention a little anxious that he might react violently to get away.

Obviously all thought of enjoyment of the ride was now over and we sat willing a CM to notice and stop the ride or for it to finish.

The parents made some effort to calm him and the rest of the ride was obviously one furhter shock after another for him.

The climax to the ride went by unnoticed by us as by this time the son was a pitiful, sobbing ball hunched in the front seat.

He literally ran from the boat as it stopped with his father ambling half-heartedly after him. 

I think the mother got the message from the looks on our faces as we passed her.


----------



## mommystieg

Ok - that just breaks my heart. Why won't some parents be more sensitive to their children's fear?


----------



## MichaelP

Not so much a shocking moment, but a gross one. While waiting on line for PP's Flight 10 yrs ago, I saw an adult male in front of me stick his finger in his ear & then put it right in his mouth! 
At least the guy in Airplane! only smelt it.


----------



## UKAnnie

redsnapper - that story was just awful.  I can't believe the insensitivity.

perdidobay - just to say DH definitely wasn't giving the one-finger salute - I think it was just because his arm got too close to the guy and he didn't like it.

Fortunately I think we find many more friendly, kind people at WDW than we do morons.

Ann.


----------



## DramaTech

mommystieg, well...while you didn't say your age, being on the original crew for Judge does narrow it down a bit for me.   

I worked on The Right Stuff (movie simulator-type) for my first year, and then Flashback my second year.  Gotta love 105 degree days in the summer!!!


----------



## mafibisha

While checking into our ALL STAR, the people in front of us were arguing with several cast members. Not sure what country they were from, but they were HORRIFIED that room rate did NOT include the park tickets AND three full meals. It was truly a lack of communication but they got VERY upset, were quite loud, and it really made me feel bad for them.


----------



## philaround

> _Originally posted by BonnieA _
> *This happened on my last trip about 3 weeks ago.  My niece and I were walking in the World Showcase.  This older gentleman on an ECV riding by, legs spread, with part of his "anatomy" peaking out of his shorts.
> At typhoon lagoon a family proceeds to change the kids out of their suits right in front of us.  The children (boy and girl) were happily naked and mom/dad even proceeded to pour bottled water over them to "clean" them?  Then the mom/dad both changed out of their suits under a towel.  The way the guy was doing it we were waiting to get mooned...we did.  Can't understand why they changed on the beach, the dressing rooms were not crowded at that time. *


Bonnie: were you able to hear them speak? They could have been European. Chaging in this fashion is common all over Europe. I remember seeing a young lady on a beach near Rome who must have been sun bathing on her lunch hour. I did not see her when she arrived but did see alot of her when she got ready to leave. In less then 2 minutes see was out of her bikini and in a very business looking blouse and skirt.


----------



## Lyli

In Epcot a few years back, we came across the "play" fountain. Many kids were playing in the water as it shot up from the concrete. Some in swimsuits, some in shorts and tops. 

All of a sudden I looked up and a girl, about 8 or 9 was completely nude playing in the water while her mom was encouraging her.  

Everyone  backed away and left.


----------



## TracyIdaho

The stories about scantily-clothed people has got me thinking---is this a big problem in BB or TL?  We are taking our 5 and 7 yodds in Sept to WDW and planned to get PHP so we could take them to their first water parks.  What do you think? 

Thanks,
Tracy in Idaho


----------



## DEH3rd

I disagree with the poster who said not to confront rude people.  The more people that reign in the idiots, the fewer idiots there will be.  Bullies are used to getting away with whatever want to do....DON'T LET THEM!!!


----------



## Belle5

I've never seen anything overly shocking at TL.  I think these stories are still "shocking" because they are so rare.  You will see older men in Speedos (I think that must be common in other parts of the world) quite a bit.  But you won't see a lot of scantily clad teens making out in line in front of you like you would your local water park. TL is much more of a family atmosphere. Don't worry about these stories.  We've been several times and never seen anything bothersome.


----------



## >>^..^<<

Hi.. I am really enjoying this thread!  Hoping I never witness anything like I have read so far.

I guess the most shocking thing I have seen was a family at the 1900 Park Fare  buffet stuffing food in their purses/bags  

I don't mean a couple of cookies...  I mean handfuls of shrimp, meat, veggies, cheese... I don't know what type of container they had hidden in there?? - or plastic bag??.. but it was ridiculous - can you imagine what shrimp smell like after an hour??  (I was waiting to see the sauce go in next) 

I think they wanted to get their moneys worth - and they did.

>>^..^<<


----------



## Lisa AF

A few years ago we were parked in front of the DL while my husband ran in to check on something.  Luckily our DDs went with him because a man a row in front of our car got out of his car, opened the back door,  took out a cup and relieved himself into it.  He didn't hide behind the door or anything.  I was SHOCKED (and a bit impressed )  He was less than a 30 second walk into the lobby!!!


----------



## PatriciaH

> _Originally posted by DEH3rd _
> *I disagree with the poster who said not to confront rude people.  The more people that reign in the idiots, the fewer idiots there will be.  Bullies are used to getting away with whatever want to do....DON'T LET THEM!!! *



DH and I always say something when we see people throw trash on the ground. Just a "are you going to pick that up?" or "hey-you dropped something." They are usually SO shocked someone noticed and pick it up That is really a pet peeve of mine. I hate when kids throw trash right on the ground. I would NEVER do that even when I was young. 

Once I saw this lady at Target in the parking lot take hangers from the shoping cart she was rolling and throw them right on the ground in front of her 2 children! I leaned out of the car and said "I can not believe you just did that in front of your children-there are trash cans right in front of the store." She was so annoyed I actually dared to speak to her


----------



## markºoº

Ok, here is my only shocking story....

We were staying at AKL and were just walking into the zero depth part.  A young woman who was 20 at most was walking out of the pool in an skimpy, wet, unlined white bikini.  Lets say nothing was left to the imagination - she might as well as been wearing saran wrap!

She walked out of the pool alone and straight into the hotel without getting a towel.  I have to wonder if she didn't do this for shock value.  The only thing we kept saying was why would someone dress that way at WDW?  Cancun, ok, but Disney??


----------



## jwsqrdplus2

I have read this post with great amusement, but I am guilty of promoting public urination.    Please read on without judging until you get to the end! 

DH, MIL, DDthen 3 and I were leaving AK.  We were staying off-site, so we had to get to our car, then drive back to the condo which is a 20 to 30 min ordeal depending on traffic and condo location.  After several "Do you need to go potty?"s as we approached the gate, DD assured us she was fine.  Halfway to our car, she declares she needs to go.  She had only been fully trained (still wearing pull-ups at night) for about 4 months.  For those of you who have been there, an announcement like that means you have all of 30 seconds to find a bathroom.  Well, there were no bathrooms around where we were since we walking in the parking lot of AK.

I was as discreet as I could be.  I took her off to the side, and stripped her bottoms off and let her pee in the bushes.  I then cleaned her up with napkins (which I threw in the trash), and we all "washed" with anti-bacterial cleanser.  We walked to our car, got in and drove to our condo, and my DD fell asleep on the way back fortunately without peeing on herself.

If anyone witnessed that escapade, I apologize; however, I would do the same thing in the same situation again.  Unfortnately (or maybe that is fortunately) I have not witnessed any major shockling moments.  Maybe that is because I am trying to keep my kids out of trouble most of the time


----------



## CaseyJr

About 3 years ago, we saw a lady (the "Earth Mother" type) at DAK who was washing her baby's bottom in one of the drinking fountains.  I'd say the child was less than a year old.  We mentioned it to a CM (just in passing), and he told us that there had been a fountain and pool in front of one of the attractions (maybe Dinosaur?) that they had to close for that reason:  people were using it to bathe in!

Maybe some of these folks are from other countries, but give me a break!  If I went to another country to visit I would so much *NOT* want to break any social rules -- plus, I'd do my research ahead of time to learn what was and was not acceptable! 


Oooo, ooo!  I just previewed this and saw my countdown to WDW is only 18 days away!!


----------



## Jockaroo

Hi. It is my first post. I just had to share this gross-out moment.

This happened on my last trip to MK (Fall 02). Since I had to gulp my soda in the line for the Peter Pan ride, and the wait was kinda long--I was in need of the little girl's room when the ride ended. I went to the bathroom close to the ride and saw three women talking and laughing and having a grand time. Unfortunately, they were completely ignoring the little toddler girl standing in one of the stalls. She stood at the toilet and grinned as she dunked her large, round lollipop in the toilet bowl and the next thing I knew, the sucker was in her mouth. I tried to get the ladies' attention so they could tell the child not to do this, but they ignored me. I saw the child do the dunk and lick three times while I was in the restroom. When I left they were still in the bathroom, so I told my husband to wait--I had to show him something. We watched the family leave--little girl still proudly holding the lollipop. I explained the story to hubby and we watched the family meet the male members in the party. While loading up the kid's stroller, the child toddled around and walked to a man I guess was dad. She handed the candy to dad, who -- you guessed it -- popped that sucker right in his mouth.

Sorry--I just had to share!


----------



## Belle5

I do think that bathing in drinking fountains must be acceptable in some parts of the world.  We have a large foreign population in my city and the males (no women allowed) from that culture like to congregate at one particular park each night. My kid's used to have a lot of baseball games scheduled at this park.  We saw one man from the foreign culture blow his nose and clean out his nostrils into the public drinking fountain.  We saw another man from the same culture wash his hair in the drinking fountain.  Let's just say I'd rather become dehydrated than to drink from that fountain!


----------



## gonga

I am so grossed out right now...........I am so glad I never, ever use public drinking fountains.   I dont care if disney charged ten dollars a bottle for water - I'm buying it!

I saw the most discusting thing about 6 years ago in one of the wdw water parks - i can't remember which one - but i still have nightmares about it.

A tremendously fat girl was in the pool and she did not know it but part of her female anatomy was falling out of the BOTTOM half of her suit.  At first i saw a big piece of flesh and did not know what it was, i was shocked and appalled and completely and totally grossed out when I figured out what it was.  It looked like a london broil was hanging out of her bathing suit.  

I have been running on a treadmill ever since.  I have seen lots of gross things in my 40 years but that one still "haunts" me that's how gross that was.


I think that thing rides shotgun!


----------



## Synonymous

I was in line at a drink stand in BB and there was a line of people waiting to get to the self-serve re-fill machines. This lady with her kid jump right in front of everyone and she starts filling their cups. The first guy in line, who had a scottish accent, says "Hey, there's a line here" and she ignores him, then he says to his friend "Some people think they're special." She says "Get a life; what are you going to do, beat me up?" He just says to his friend "I'm not going to rise to it." Then she says "If you don't speak English you shouldn't be in this country."

Had to be about the most ignorant thing I've ever heard. I told them I hoped they knew we Americans aren't all like that.


----------



## Synonymous

I was in line at a drink stand in BB and there was a line of people waiting to get to the self-serve re-fill machines. This lady with her kid jump right in front of everyone and she starts filling their cups. The first guy in line, who had a scottish accent, says "Hey, there's a line here" and she ignores him, then he says to his friend "Some people think they're special." She says "Get a life; what are you going to do, beat me up?" He just says to his friend "I'm not going to rise to it." Then she says "If you don't speak English you shouldn't be in this country."

Had to be about the most ignorant thing I've ever heard. I told them I hoped they knew we Americans aren't all like that.


----------



## delikado

> _Originally posted by Synonymous _
> *Then she says "If you don't speak English you shouldn't be in this country."
> *


That's got to be the most horrible thing I've ever heard. There's just no excuse for that kind of ignorance.


----------



## KBFinFan

Shoving food into purses and such at 1900 Park Fare sounds pretty gross.  Even more disgusting is actually eating it after it has been in a bag all squishing around.  I have to admit I swiped 4 or 5 cookies from Chef Mickey's to eat during an E-night 

On my trip in March, while being involved in the backstage tour at MGM (I volunteered for the PT-boat stunt show thing), someone had vomited before the actually ride from what I gathered.  The CM referred to it as "protein" and kept repeating how they had a protein spill and such.  Not as disgusting as other stories, but I had to share...


----------



## Mortlives

The biggest shock we had was waiting in line for the bus one evening going from MK to POFQ.   Four obviously healthy teenagers asked if they could cut in front of us and our son (11 year old in wheel chair).  My husband was so shocked he didn't respond, which they took for assent.   Don't get me wrong, I don't mention their age in the "kids-today-complaint", but merely to underline how outrageous the request was, by comparison.

Part of me thinks: at least they asked, but I still have a hard time excusing it, in any way.


----------



## OhMari

During Easter Week, we were at our last day-Epcot.  Around 4:00 p.m. a bunch of us chaperones stopped to listen to the British Invasion(The Beetles).  

I'm not prejudice, just don't throw it in my face.  2 girls were dancing very close and making their intentions known.  After a couple of songs, the band made the announcement, we all know you 2 can dance, let see if the crowd can enjoy this and sing along.  Their friends were video taping and taking pictures of the whole lewd thing.  I think they were embarassed and couldn't believe they were doing this.

They didn't stop and later a bunch of our kids that were in our highschool band walked in, cause you could hear the music, walked and and go "WOW" including my son.
LOL


----------



## Luv2Roam

On a lighter note (kinda  ) DH and I were at DL two years. 
Fantasmic there was packed. Guests are just sardined in, standing, so you can't move if you had to. No one could possibly fall.
We arrived early, and were leaning/standing against a barricade.  (fence?)
Of course people piled in heavily all around us.
A young gal was holding a little girl. This was no baby. It was the end of the day, dark and the woman and little girl looked pooped.
We asked the gal if she wanted to stand in front of us to seat the little girl she was holding on the barricade. We thought she could lighten her load a little.
As loud as Fantasmic is, the little girl slept through most it. 
Towards the end, she struggled and wanted to get down. The young woman holding the little girl let her down to stand.
All of a sudden DH felt little sprinkles on his leg!  
We looked down and the young gal was horrified! The little girl was standing with her legs apart peeing.  
I think the little girl knew better. But I think she was so tired and sleepy, nothing was registering.
We just laughed, The gal apologized. But we shrugged and told her she never could have made it out of the crowd anyway. And she couldn't have.
Luckily our day was done and DH went to the room and showered!


----------



## Luv2Roam

Another time on our January trip, on one of our many rides on ToT  , a pre teen (or young teen) gal was with her parents.
She was wailing and crying and pleading NOT To go on. 
What had happened, they had just come off RnRC. She was reluctant to go on that -- BUT her parents told her it was nothing.  Just as they were telling her ToT was nothing. 
The rotton dad was calling her a cry baby. The mother wasn't much better. She said Oh you will like it -- Get use to it.
(Parents of the year here.  )
DH and I tried to calm the young gal, since her parents weren't going to let her off, explaining what happened on ToT, etc.
That's when she told us how RnRC scared her so and partly because her parents said it was *nothing*. 
Thank goodness, the CM saw the tears streaming, and her face and eyes red and swollen from crying. She was doing what little kids do when they have cried a lot and are trying to hold back more tears. 
It really was hearbreaking. I can't imagine being such a horrible parent.
The CM asked the girl (ignoring the parent's protest) if she wanted to ride ToT. She rapidly shook her head NO. The CM made all three leave.
I felt so sorry for that girl. I was hoping she wasn't going to be punished for that. Although her parents were showing full signs of being mental abusers.
That girl will probably grow up never wanting to go to theme parks her whole life.


----------



## mitros

That poor child will suffer from a lot more  then just not wanting to go to a theme park when she gets older. How sad.


----------



## Luv2Roam

Agree -- I even thought at that time her trust level ESPECIALLY with her parents was now down to nil.  
It's times like that you wish you could take the kid aside and say -- Hey, it's not you. It's THEM who are bad.


----------



## Moosysmom

I guess I have 2 incidents.  When AK first opened I went, and stood in line for the Lion King show for about 1 hour.  (It was pretty hot that day, and not too much shade).  There was a family from Spain or Portugal in front of me.  I go solo to the parks, so I've usually ended up chatting with the kids about the fun they are having, and we didn't speak the same language so the sign language started conversation started.  We went into the show, and got places to sit.  It was the Mom, Dad, Son and Daughter, and they sat in front of me.  Before the Show started, the son sat on the mom's lap, and another dad with his 2 daughters came in and was pretty upset about not getting a place in front, and kept mumbling about all the foreigners there.  Anyway, he tried to make the family, move together so him and his daughters could squeeze into a small seat and sit up close.  He was becoming quite rude, and I was able to make eye contact with a CM.  I told him that we had stood in line for 1 hour for seats and if he was so concerned about seats they should have stood in line too.  Anyway the CM explained that it was okay for the family to keep the seat open for their child on the lap.  He sat behind me grumbling loudly, and I noticed that him and his daughters were wearing W.W.J.D. bracelots.  At that point, I pointed to my own, and told him that he should truly try to be more Christian and to keep his mouth quiet for the rest of us to enjoy the show.  He did shut up at that point, but I felt the daggers in my back for the whole show.
My 2nd occurred on the Disney Magic in March.  I left dinner a little early so that I could get a good spot for the Til We Meet Again Goodbye in the atrium on the last night.  I thought I had a good spot and this lady, leans thru and pulls her 6 foot husband in front of me with no apologies to me.  She said, you don't have kids so this isn't a big deal for you.  Needless to say, I have their heads in all my pictures.  
Oh well,


----------



## kylara

The worst thing I ever saw was in line for the Maelstrom.  This guy about 30 decided he couldn't hold it anymore and didn't feel like getting out of line, so he went to the bathroom right in the line.  He moved over by the wall, pulled down his pants, and did a bowel movement.  He did this in front of everyone waiting.  Guess he thought he was being subtle by having his family move around him, but all the laughing they were doing gave it away.  Then they were shocked when a CM called security to have them removed from the park!  The CMs had to reroute the line for the people waiting already, and shut the line down so they could clean it up properly.  I was with my sister and two nieces who at the time were 4 and 6...the younger one just looked at my sister and asked "why isn't he wearing a diaper, they make them for adults too" ...gave the people in line around us a nice laugh.


----------



## Blueberry

A couple of years ago we were sitting waiting for the Indiana Jones Show to start. It was August and very hot of course, so many people were drinking sodas and eating popsicles in the audience. Right in front of us we saw this Dad come back and join his family with a popsicle looking thing, I think it was the three colored type if I remember right. Well, there were three small kids there and they started crying they wanted one too..Dad who seemed to be a real idiot, ignored them and their cries and we were regretting our seats at the moment...Anyway after about five minutes of this, Dad takes the popsicle thing out of his own mouth and passes it to the first kid, kid then licks all over it and passes it to second kid, second kid licks all over it and passes it to third kid, then on to Mom. All of them have licked all over this popsicle, and they then pass it down the row again for everyone to share..One of the kids has been coughing and hacking all during the wait too. Luckily the theater was not full already, DH and I had enough of this gross family and got up and moved our seats..


----------



## MELSMICE

kylara - that is absolutely the most rude, ignorant & disgusting thing I have heard in my life.  How unfortunate that you had to witness such a thing.


----------



## Daisimae

Both of these happened at night time shows:

The first was while we were waiting for the Main St Electrical Parade.   I have to use a ECV in the parks.  We ate dinner and went to get our places very early for the parade.  We found a place in front of Main St and settled in.  The was a small space in front of the ECV and wheelchairs for a companion to sit.  Hubby elected to wait and sit in one of the planter's benches behind me.  As the time of the parade got closer, more than one person stopped to ask if they could sit there.  After a while everyone around me responded "NO", before I could.  Well, this one woman, in Eastern Indian dress, didn't even ask.  She just flipped up her long top and was ready to plant her bottom in front of me.  EVERYONE around me yelled "NO" before she even got half-way down.  She just looked at all of us and stared at us like we were crazy, then just walked off.  Even if she didn't know english, she could have gestured to ask if it was ok.  And, what made her think she could get a curb side seat 10 minutes before a parade anyway?  In the end hubby elected to stay on the planter bench and I gave the space in front of me to a couple who had their teenage children nearby.  They were very grateful and helped hubby move the ECV off the curb later on.

The second incident happened at Fantasmic.  We did the dinner thing to get good seats.  Hubby was tired and didn't want to stay for Fantasmic, so he went back to the hotel.  I got into the handicapped area of the reserved seating and a little while later the CM's started general admission.  The theatre filled up very quickly.  Well, when there was standing room only, people started trying to sit on the two benches in front of me.  They had handicapped decals on them and were for the families of people in wheelchairs.   The CM's gently told people that they could not sit there and made them move.  As the theatre really filled up, this guy goes to move his  family to these benches.  The  CM tells him "NO", and he pulls out papers, and starts pointing to them and yelling at the CM about the "resort fees" he paid!  As soon as the CM's back was turned, he sat on those benches and motioned for his family to join him, which they did.  The saddest part of the story is that families who had disabled people in their parties had no place to sit.  I was shocked at the rudness and held one little boy on my knees thru the show.

In fact, there was a shocking lack of courtesy toward people using wheelchairs and ECV's.  This was my first trip having to use one.  I was kicked, ignored, delibertely stood in front of, had doors slammed in my face and had rude comments made to me.  Some people would see me and deliberately would cross my path to try to "beat" me before they got run over.  I took to honking my horn and telling people, esp. kids, not to try it because I didn't want them to get hurt.  Hubby said that I needed him to run interference for me.  It really was shocking.  I posted about it on the (Dis)Abilities board when we got back.

I'm going to need an ECV in August too.  But, hubby won't be there.  My Sister is going to have to help me.

Daisimae


----------



## DisneyRoys

We were at AK last May.  I am not sure of what specific trail because it was so crowded.  Anyway, a girl around 11 or 12 had a "wedgie" and began fixing it.  Her dad saw and began screaming at her "You are so disgusting! I can't believe how filthy you are!!"  and so on.  The little girl burst into tears because everyone was looking at her now.  Then the man starts screaming "Stop your crying!! Your filthy!!"  She says "But Dad..."  and he takes his camera that is hanging from his wrist and smacks her in the face and head with it.  He hit her so hard that he broke the camera.  The trail was packed with people and everyone was in shock.  My kids started asking "why did he do that to her?" and we quickly walked away.  It was so terrible.  I felt so bad for the girl.

Thank goodness that is the only terrible thing we saw.


----------



## betterlatethannever

From page one:



> _Originally posted by Disney Fool _
> *Oh, my, I think this is going to be a very, very long thread!...   *



How are you at playing the stock market?


----------



## PatriciaH

> _Originally posted by DisneyRoys _
> *We were at AK last May.  I am not sure of what specific trail because it was so crowded.  Anyway, a girl around 11 or 12 had a "wedgie" and began fixing it.  Her dad saw and began screaming at her "You are so disgusting! I can't believe how filthy you are!!"  and so on.  The little girl burst into tears because everyone was looking at her now.  Then the man starts screaming "Stop your crying!! Your filthy!!"  She says "But Dad..."  and he takes his camera that is hanging from his wrist and smacks her in the face and head with it.  He hit her so hard that he broke the camera.  The trail was packed with people and everyone was in shock.  My kids started asking "why did he do that to her?" and we quickly walked away.  It was so terrible.  I felt so bad for the girl.
> 
> Thank goodness that is the only terrible thing we saw. *



My DH just said it is a good thing he did not see that man that day or he would be leaving the park in a body bag


----------



## shakespear

Some people should be allowed to have children, or their kids should be taken away and given to more loving families.


----------



## Pig Pen

This happened in Dec 2001 -

We were waiting in line for Thunder Mt and heard hollering and screaming ahead of us.  We saw a man grabbing and hitting a girl who was probably about 10 yo.  Evidently she was afraid to ride the train and he was mad about it.  At one point he started to strangle her.  A couple of CMs witnessed the entire thing and didn't do anything.  The man and girl were with several other people (members of the family I assume).  The dad and daughter eventually got out of line and disappeared.  Later in the day we saw them again outside HM.  She was sitting on a bench crying and had red fingermarks on her throat and bruises on her face.  I guess she was afraid of HM too.

I felt bad for her but what are you supposed to do?


----------



## Synonymous

> I felt bad for her but what are you supposed to do?



Abuse like that is a crime. It should be reported to security.


----------



## melomouse

... so how Disney'd out was I when I was on these boards almost all day last Thursday after we got back, posting away on this and that adventure in the World??!!!

BUT...this was my recent "shock" - tho it was probably more of a shock bcause we are used to CM's being so nice, and also because I am maybe a bit still grieving the loss of DH, who pased away on out first WDW vacation in 2001. I still reported this to the manager of Chef Mickey's as we left.

This was our third visit to Chef Mickey's - 4th trip to WDW - yes - now we go as much as we can - life is too short and it is still magical! -

Imagine my surprise when the check comes and our server - a rather unfriendly type from the get-go - gives me a pen to sign my cc that reads "Croley's Funeral Home". I had never seen any pen at WDW that says anything BUT WDW on it. When I gave the server the pen back, and he asked again was everything fine - I felt compelled to tell him of my loss and maybe he would consider getting another pen next time.

He said something very weird then, like, "OOH - so death is the enemy, is it? Death is YOUR enemy. But it is everyhere" and went on and on...

The manager was great - he listened and thanked me and apologized. Meanwhile, the waiter passed by, left the restaurant it seemed or went up front - and whispered to me as I left -" I threw out that pen, ma'am".

Yah - only because he saw me speaking to the manager.

Just wanted to share this - it was the only time any CM has ever really "gotten" to me! Thank you for reading!


----------



## WDW Poly Princess

Oh my word!  After reading some of these, I can't help but wonder how we aren't all dead from all of the germs that must be floating around 

I agree that rude behavior would probablly be less common if people spoke up about it more.  A simple "I think you dropped something" to someone who liters,  as someone suggested earlier, is brilliant.  However, after something I saw on my last trip, I have to suggest that people be sure that someone really *is* up to no good before they lecture them   While in like for opening at AK, a man walked up to the turnstiles and was talking to the CM there.  The man behind me started screaming about the first man trying to cut in line.  The first man came over and said that they had an early PS, and he was just asking if they would be allowed in early.  A shouting match broke out between the two, and I was sure that fists were going to start flying!

I suppose that serves as both a shocking thing I've seen, as well as a warning to not jump in on a situation too quickly!


----------



## PatriciaH

> _Originally posted by Pig Pen _
> *This happened in Dec 2001 -
> 
> We were waiting in line for Thunder Mt and heard hollering and screaming ahead of us.  We saw a man grabbing and hitting a girl who was probably about 10 yo.  Evidently she was afraid to ride the train and he was mad about it.  At one point he started to strangle her.  A couple of CMs witnessed the entire thing and didn't do anything.  The man and girl were with several other people (members of the family I assume).  The dad and daughter eventually got out of line and disappeared.  Later in the day we saw them again outside HM.  She was sitting on a bench crying and had red fingermarks on her throat and bruises on her face.  I guess she was afraid of HM too.
> 
> I felt bad for her but what are you supposed to do? *



I would be on my cell phone so fast calling the police! I guess if they left the line all the police could do is get a description though.


----------



## SamSam

Pigpen....Oh my gosh!  I can't believe the CM's didn't intervene.  Someone in authority should have been called immediately for that kind of abuse.  I've seen parents over react many times at WDW, but nothing like that.   
  When the situation is not quite that severe it sometimes can help to say something like "isn't it tiring waiting in lines all day",  or "isn't it frustrating when our kids don't want to do what we want them to".      It helps to sound sympathetic, or even to use a little humor in your voice to lighten things.
My fear about saying something like "what do you think you're doing!" is that the child will be punished later.
   Why parents feel it's okay to treat their children that way is beyond me.


----------



## Morticia

Ok, I've been reading this thread & thinking how horrible all these things are & how I never see any of them.  My DH says that I just forget as soon as we leave the park.

Well...... yesterday @ DL.
I was paranoid about all the germs & kept spraying myself & DH down w/antibacterial spray.   
But, as we getting on the trams from the parking lot, there was a boy about 4 screaming & crying  followed by a girl about 7 or 8.  They were following 2 adults.  I assume these are all family, mom, dad, son, daughter.  The bioy runs up to dad & kicks him.  Parents just look & walk away to board tram.  The sister(7or8) grabs the boy, straps him in his stroller while the parents are still getting on the tram!!!!  Finally, they are upset 7 go & get the kids. 
But people remember, DL is the child kidnapping capital.  Watch your children.  These parents could have ridden the tram w/out ever noticing that their children were w/them.  And since when is it the daughters job to care for the screaming boy?  

While in Town Hall, a family came in to report a lost little girl of 11.  Please, pay attention to your children.
DH has his own to report (see bloody chicken), that's why we were in Town Hall.


----------



## Goofydiane

I've seen my share of parents yelling at children, and cutting in line with no respect to the people they are pushing past.  

My most interesting events have all occurred at The Hyperion Theatre in DCA.  

First - During the last performance of BLAST!, I was seated in the front row next to my girlfriend who is wheelchair dependent. A man about 60ish was on the other side of me in his ECV, there was 1 chair between us.   He was letting it all hang out at the beginning of the show, and as the show went on, I do believe he started entertaining himself to the beat of the drums.    I could not believe what I could see out of the corner of my eye.  With about 5 minutes left in the show, a CM came and escorted the man from the theatre.   

Second - This has happened twice during Aladdin shows.   This theatre is full of children and people who have waited a very long time to see the show.  I've behind and next to women who choose this specific time to do their breast feeding.  I realize this is a natural thing, however, I can also choose to prefer it not to happen next to me.  

Thankfully I've never seen the urinating in the parks - I would give them an earful on how unsanitary this is and wouldn't really care what they said back to me. 

My pet peeves during my visits are people who choose to smoke throughout the whole park, not just in the designated smoking areas, and people who drop their trash just anywhere when there are trash cans about every 10 feet!

Diane


----------



## Grog

> My pet peeves during my visits are people who choose to smoke throughout the whole park, not just in the designated smoking areas, and



This bothers me too. My SO is a smoker and I am not. When we are in the parks she is very good about waiting until we get to a smoking area and is highly critical of people who don't (while she is smoking I usually hit the nearest shop or pin cart). My last trip to DL, I was heading through NOS towards Indy and had an older couple in front of me. It was late at night (around 11:00) and the man was smoking while he walked. I guess he thought he was being slick because he would take a puff, then hide the cigarette in his cupped hand while he walked. My SO was back at the hotel or probably would have said something to him. I thought it was a ridiculous thing to do because there was a smoking area about 100 feet behind us near HM.


----------



## Darian

Grog - I feel the same way about smokers who don't use the smoking areas.  The cupped hand thing is sooo not amusing... like a "ooohhh no one can see what I'm doing" kinda thing.  I have severe angina and one breath of smoke will trigger an attack.  Sure, some rest and a couple sprays of nitro will fix it, but man, I'm at d-land to have fun and these "stealth smokers" are really a danger to people who have heart disease.  

On the other hand, if I am stupid and walk into a smoking area, well hey, I'm not going to get all nasty to people who are smoking there.  I'll pop some nitro and get outa dodge... but that is my mistake.

Your SO sounds like a very considerate person.  As a cancer survivor I'd encourage her to quit smoking.  We've gotta look out for our fellow DIS'ers!!!  See you at the World,

Darian


----------



## Darian

> _Originally posted by Moosysmom _
> * Anyway the CM explained that it was okay for the family to keep the seat open for their child on the lap.  He sat behind me grumbling loudly, and I noticed that him and his daughters were wearing W.W.J.D. bracelots.  At that point, I pointed to my own, and told him that he should truly try to be more Christian and to keep his mouth quiet for the rest of us to enjoy the show.  He did shut up at that point, but I felt the daggers in my back for the whole show.*



Moosysmom - very nicely done!  Insightful, humble, yet to the point and effective.  You are an example to us all!

Darian


----------



## cindyfan

We just returned from WDW last Wed.  While we were there, it was Grad Nights and lots of high school trips.  
Soooo.......LOTS of teenagers!!!  Yikes!!
There were a lot of them just simply getting out of control and rowdy!
Two incidents make me want to stand up and shout that the Cast Members are GREAT!!!!! and really put up with a lot!!! 

While in line at Space Mtn, a group of boys were really getting out of control with their language.......the CM walked up to them and very forcefully said....."This is Disney World!  There is NO CURSING in Disney World!!  Do you have that?"  Then they just stared at him....he repeated while shaking his head..."Do you have that!!????.......Shake your head YES!!!! YOU GOT IT!!!!"  They all shook their heads and said "yes".
  I want to scream....."good job"

Then on Test Track, another group getting on started to get wild....screaming and sticking their legs up on the dash board....the CM working the controls hit the STOP button and walked over to them.  She told them they needed to keep their legs and arms in the car and remain under control or she would have to remove them.   We were 2 cars behind them....so after we started we could hear they started getting wild after leaving the dock.   Well......they shut down the ride and 2 CM came in and escorted them out!!!!!   

It was great to see the CM really taking control !!!


----------



## Grog

> As a cancer survivor I'd encourage her to quit smoking.



Thanks   She really does want to. Right now we are both under a lot of stress due to family problems (it involves other family members. Our relationship is going great), so right now isn't the best time for her to approach this. She has mentioned recently about wanting to quit and I think she is sincere about it. I think once the other stuff is behind us we will sit down and seriously talk about it.


----------



## Poohnatic

> _Originally posted by Luv2Roam _
> * But we shrugged and told her she never could have made it out of the crowd anyway. And she couldn't have.*



After sitting in that theatre for 2 hours one time, NATURE CALLED.  I cut across the rows (we were all the way down in Hades) about halfway down to get across quickly.  Yes, I made it to the bathroom in time...fortunately, no long lines.  That's the tip for today, cut across instead of going to the top to exit when you have to GO!

Suzanne


----------



## Luv2Roam

But we were in DL. It is pretty much a squeeze in and standing room only (shoulder to shoulder.
Wish they had seats there! Not very organized at DL.
We also did the Fantasmic dessert buffet ($$$) and that was worth the money just not to have to STAND for so longer before, during and after Fantasmic at DL.


----------



## Scoobmuzic

Hello, Just found this forum through the Yahoo Disney Dollarless group there and just had to sign up to post my Disney Shock.  I am sure what I saw happens all the time because they think Disney has DEEP POCKETS and they can just sue, sue, sue.  

My boyfriend and I were on a bus back to our resort after a full and tiring day with about 25-30 other tired people who just wanted to get back and freshen up.  
We stopped to let a woman in a wheelchair and her husband off when the bus driver comes back to operate the wheelchair lift.  She must have told the husband 3 times to "please step back" when all of a sudden, he starts screaming that she caught his foot in the lift.  I swear he must have put the tip of his sneaker there and just curled up his toes because he should have needed a doctor!   Well, his wife is now on the ground and off the bus and the husband screams and yells the whole time wanting her name and says he is not getting off the bus until she gets a supervisor there.  We are all in the back of the bus groaning.  Well, this guy now stands in the stairwell of the bus lights a cigarette and refuses to move until she calls someone.  My boyfriend (who is not a small man) and two other passengers try to reason with him but he is not budging.  We could all tell he was not hurt.  Once he lit the cigarette, that was all my BF needed, he got up and says "that's it! he's goin' in the bushes"  The guy sees his face and that's it, he hopps off the bus and off we go!  He received a round of applause.  

Some People!
MaryAnne


----------



## jlieblaw

The story about the father hitting his child was horrible.  Please report something like that to someone in authority.  If the CM doesn't do anything after witnessing it, report their inaction to a manager.  Florida has laws which require reporting child abuse and it can be done anonymously.  Our fear of creating conflict or of getting involved in someone else's problems should not matter when someone is being hurt like that.  I work in the legal system and constantly see cases where children are being exposed to all kinds of abuse.  If you can help just one child in an abusive situation you are doing a great thing.  Sorry to be so serious but that story just really shocked me.


----------



## Moosysmom

Grog,
Good luck to your SO.  I think I may have finally kicked the habit.  My last one was on January 25th, altho I still call myself a smoker who chooses not to smoke.  Anyway Zyban and Commit lozenges worked for me and I was a 3 pack a day'r.  Get through the family stuff first tho I needed to do that first too.  Good luck to you both.


----------



## Darian

Any "shocking" Disney food stories out there? Maybe thats a topic for another thread? 

I'm just shocked at how poor the quality of food has become at Disneyland.  I would imagine its the same in Florida.  Any Florida AP'ers able to comment on that?

We were at Disneyland yesterday and I bit into my chicken thigh and got a mouth full of blood.  I nearly power puked accross the table onto poor DW.  My stomach was convulsing and it was all I could to keep from doing the technicolor yawn right there in the Plaza Inn.  I wrote a "tripped out" report on another thread.  Here is the link to it if you would like to read about what happened.  From what I've seen we were not alone.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=3452974

Darian


----------



## TigrLvsPooh

Ohhhh yes!  The cupped hand smoking is totally out of hand.  Especially at Epcot.    It really makes me mad and I don't hide my feelings.  If someone comes near my kids with a cigarette I say VERY loudly   "Come on boys, lets get out of this SMOKE!"  Not very subtle, I know.


----------



## Synonymous

> I'm just shocked at how poor the quality of food has become at Disneyland. I would imagine its the same in Florida. Any Florida AP'ers able to comment on that?



I've always found, including on our trip a couple of weeks ago, that the food at WDW is consistently excellent, even in fast-food places and from carts. Of course, the sit-down restaurants are top notch.

Well, Whispering Canyon is an exception.


----------



## Darian

Perhaps then, this is just a local phenomena... Presslerism's bitter fruit here in Anaheim.  Glad to hear they haven't started serving dog food at WDW like they have at Disneyland.

Darian


----------



## davandflav

We had two pretty good "shocks" on our last trip in September, 2002...

One:  We were lucky enough to have one of the few really sweet Disney World bus drivers left on our ride from Downtown Disney to ASMO late one night.  As we we were stopped to let people off and to take on more passengers, the bus driver escorted a handicapped woman through the back doors of the bus.  I would say a good 99.9% of the bus passengers know that these doors are never used to board the buses, seeing as there are multiple signs and stickers that state this over and over.  Of course, there was a dad trying to herd his family through these doors, apparently because they were too special to have waited in line with everyone else.  The bus driver couldn't see them, and started to close the doors.  The guy's daughter wasn't going to make it through, and he started screaming at the top of his lungs that "That's a good way to cut someone's f%!?ing foot off!"  The bus driver immediately stopped the doors from closing and ran back to see what was happening.  He apologized profusely, but to no avail.  An undeserved verbal lashing, (including many expletives we had probably only heard once or twice before in our entire lives), directed at the poor bus driver ensued.  Needless to say, we were sure to thank the driver that night with extra emphasis!  If people would just read the signs posted for their safety...!


Two:  I was in a women's restroom in MGM and noticed two women having a conversation, which was periodically interrupted with one of them yelling at a child, whom I could not see.  As I was in my stall, I got a good view of the child, as she was crawling on her hands and knees on the floor of the bathroom and was just about to join me in the stall!!  I was so shocked...she could not have been more then 2yo.  How disgusting!!  Those floors in the WDW bathrooms probably harbor germs that haven't even been discovered yet.  I guess what the women were discussing was much more important than the illnesses she may have picked up, or the privacy of others!


----------



## Mortlives

> _Originally posted by Synonymous _
> *I've always found, including on our trip a couple of weeks ago, that the food at WDW is consistently excellent, even in fast-food places and from carts. Of course, the sit-down restaurants are top notch.
> 
> Well, Whispering Canyon is an exception. *



I agree with you about the food at WDW.  When we were there in February, it was the same excellent food  as always.  <drool>mmmm, Boma</drool>


----------



## GoofieRuthie

While staying at the ASMo resort, I noticed many people using....*GASP* OLD refillable mugs!!!! Many of them weren't even for that resort. For shame!!!  Thankfully this truly was really the only shocking thing that we witnessed. I couldn't help but chuckle to myself everytime I saw one of those old mugs. I just knew there would be someone here on the board having a fit.


----------



## Samirella

The other night after Fantasmic, I was walking on a backstage pathway behind the theater.  I heard some rustling in the trees and looked over to see a family of three (mom, dad, son) climbing down the hill through the trees.  I was with some other CMs who were trying to tell this family that they couldn't exit that way.  After several times of us telling them there was no way out that way, they turned around and climbed back through the trees up the hill.  I know it's annoying to have to fight a crowd of over ten thousand to get out of the theater.  My question is what made them think, "hey, let's climb over this wall and through these trees and down this hill to get to the exit"?  Kind of like the people who will open a door and find them backstage exclaiming, "Oh, I thought this was an attraction".  Where on WDW property do you have to open your own door?!


----------



## Samirella

> _Originally posted by Goofydiane _
> *
> Second - This has happened twice during Aladdin shows.   This theatre is full of children and people who have waited a very long time to see the show.  I've behind and next to women who choose this specific time to do their breast feeding.  I realize this is a natural thing, however, I can also choose to prefer it not to happen next to me.
> 
> *



I've seen this happen in the front row of the Festival of the Lion King show.  I really think this is a private moment that doesn't need to be shared with 24 cast and crew members and over a thousand guests.


----------



## stinkerbelle

> _Originally posted by loriandmatt _
> *
> Well, one of this guys companions noticed our shock and said very loudly (in a very heavy british accent) "Nigel!  Put your pants on!  This is a bloody family place!"
> To this day when DS hears anyone with a british accent he giggles and repeats that cry in his best attempt at the accent: "Nigel!  Put your pants on!  This is a bloody family place!"
> 
> - lori *



oh
my 
god



That is too funny...I almost peed my own pants reading this thread...


----------



## >>^..^<<

Hi... I just remembered this from AKL

It was check out day for a man and his little girl who had been at AKL for 2 weeks... they were in concierge and we talked to them all the time.

Well anyway - they were on the "Grand Plan" as it was called last year...where you get meals and magical wishes etc...

As he was checking out - at the desk in the lounge - I heard the CM say  "but Mr. ----- - you still have over 20 magical wishes left" 

He said.. well I'll just take them on my next trip and she said - "No you have to use them now or they are lost.

Their plane was leaving in a few hours so they headed off to use these magical wishes.  

We stayed at the hotel that day swimming so we saw them when they came back.

He had had to purchase a huge duffel bag and he was dragging it along - it was FILLED with stuff.. hats, snow globes, animation cells etc... it was ridiculous..  he gave my daughter a large snowglobe and tried to give me one but I refused. lol

Anyway - that was sort of a fun shock - he had - a reminder to everyone who travels on the packages to use your wishes!

>>^..^<<


----------



## CanBeGrumpy

I don't know exactly where in MK this happened, but a bird had swooped down and stolen a woman's hotdog and somehow she had managed to catch the bird by the leg. She was standing there, just holding onto the bird's leg, while the bird was thrashing around trying to get away! Meanwhile, another park visitor was screaming "LET GO OF THE BIRD, LET GO OF THE BIRD". The lady finally let go of the dang bird!! I don't know what she hoped to accomplish by holding onto the bird's leg--I mean, was she going to take the hotdog out of its beak and eat it??? I'm surprised she didn't get a good pecking from that bird!!!


----------



## Darian

To expand a bit on gonga's excellent and rational post, we don't live in a unisex world.  Unlike on Alley McBeal, we don't have one big happy restroom shared by everyone all at once.  There are Women's and Men's restrooms.  Why? Many reasons but the main one is that there are just some things you don't want to see or have seen.  

On to memories of other shocking displays of bodily function at Disney:  DW and I rode HM at Disneyland one memorable afternoon.  Just as the big elevator door on the stretching room closed, someone silently passed horrificly nauseating gas.  Mercifully, the door opened to the "fresh" air of that haunted paintings passagway, but alas, the relief was only short lived.  Another assault on our noses occured as we turned the corner by the two staring busts.  

Once in our Doom buggy we prayed fervently that this was the end of our ordeal.  But the stench of rotting meat greeted us at the top of the stairs.  All though the ride this person, who was two cars ahead of us managed to fill the entire attraction with vile odors.  The person in question was a tiny woman, barely 5' tall - thin as a whisp.  How such a non-stop torrent of gas could come from her was unfathomable.  I couldn't eat eggs for nearly a month after that experience.  Her and her son were very proud of them selves and quite smug as they ran from their buggy up the ramp, and of course, leaving a trail behind them.

Real Class.

Darian


----------



## bavaria

Well, more than a few come to mind. At risk of sounding prudish, please remember that we all come from diverse backgrounds, and many of us don't choose to dress the same. I myself dress conservatively, reflectively of my background. (and enjoy seeing young girls in dark knit skirts and long sleeved tees vs the bare skin which I do find offensive; or the nuns and monks at DL) But to each his or her own, and I won't judge you if you don't judge me! So.......

yesterday a woman came up to me in the bathroom at Animal Kingdom to tell me that I was way too overdressed! I was wearing a black knit skirt and white short sleeved t shirt, and black slides. Hmmm. Thanks for sharing your opinion. That's as casual as I get.

Recent memory of an early evening in December, quiet night at Disneyland, me with a cast and sling waiting with two elderly people with canes for the shuttle to the hotel. Bus pulls up, we are first in line, ppl on the bus get off. When we get on to board, bus is full - everyone else has boarded through the back door, and there are no free seats, and nobody will get up for the three of us!! The bus driver just ignored the whole thing. I couldn't believe that parents wouldn't even make their teenage boys get up, and we had to get off and wait for the next bus.

Early January, quiet day at the Poly, I am standing in the monorail, trying to balance one-armed, still with cast and sling. Family crowds into car at GF, man pushes me into corner with his stroller, I have nothing to hold onto, try to politely point this out, he won't make room. His wife asks, 'shouldn't you go with your father, honey?', to which he replies, 'na, he's in a wheelchair, the people who work here will have to help him!' - !!!!!!!


----------



## nativetxn

This was a truly entertaining thread there for a while.  Fun to read and a lot of these stories made me laugh right out loud.

Then a few people didn't like what someone said shocked them.  The next thing I know,  the thread deteriorated into a debate.  The debate had nothing whatsoever to do with what shocked the posters who were debating this subject. 

I don't want to lock this thread.  It has a great potential to be fun.  So here is what I decided to do.  I removed the posts that were discussing breast feeding and had nothing to do with the topic of this thread.  If your post was removed and you don't include your email address in your profile and do not accept private messages this post will have to serve as your explanation.

Now, if it begins again I will lock this.  I've already locked two threads today.  I hate having to do that, it makes me feel like a hall monitor.  I'm guessing that most of the people posting here are adults (I could be wrong).  Please stop arguing.  If you want to debate a subject put it in the correct debate format and post it on the debate board.

<b>Now!</b>  I'm going back into the middle of this long and mostly amusing thread and look for arguments about cigarette smoking.  If I come across any posts about that which have nothing to do with the topic that was originally posted, they will be removed too.

Come on, y'all.  We all love WDW and we love planning and we love sharing stories.  We shouldn't be arguing about this type of thing.  Do you truly think you are going to change someone's mind about a personal issue like breastfeeding by arguing on the theme parks board? (that was rhetorical please don't answer)

Let's get back to having fun.  That's what the DIS is all about.  I'm racking my brain trying to think of something really shocking that I've seen.  Can't think of anything right now   Have some fun, people 

Katholyn


----------



## TigrLvsPooh

Thanks for not locking the thread.   I think it's fine to just delete the debate type posts and leave the rest.  That way those of us who are posting correctly to this thread can continue enjoying it.


----------



## chell

Thanks Katholyn.

My shocking story was last September.  We were spending the day at the AK and were sitting in a shady section waiting for the time for our FP to the Safari.  This family from another country sits down and decides that it is lunchtime.  It looked like it was an extended family trip with about 8 - 10 people.  One lady opens her mesh bag and pulls out a pack of hamburger buns and a bottle of mustard.  Then she sets out a 2 liter bottle of Coke that they all start passing around.  By then everyone has their mustard on their bun - some only chose to eat either the top or the bottom of the bun.  They had plenty and didn't appear to be on a diet so I don't exactly know why they didn't eat both at one time.  The real shock came when they pulled a pack of bologna out of the mesh bag that did not have anything at all to keep the meat cool!     If that wasn't bad enough for me to be worrying about these people getting sick from eating bologna that had been out in the heat all day long they pulled out boiled eggs!!!     They all enjoyed their lunch and went about their day.  Hopefully they didn't get sick.


----------



## AuntMinnie

> _Originally posted by CanBeGrumpy _
> * Meanwhile, another park visitor was screaming "LET GO OF THE BIRD, LET GO OF THE BIRD".  *





OMG!  I can't believe someone would grab a bird,  It's lucky she didn't  hurt the poor thing.


----------



## TeresaNJ

Just wanted to say "Welcome" Scoobmuzic to the DIS.  I've been to WDW 18 times since 1985, with trips 19 & 20 coming up, and after thinking and thinking, I can actually say I've not seen anything shocking as yet.   I had to read through this whole thread, though, as some of these stories are, yes, shocking!!  I have seen the usual rudeness of latecomers trying to shove their way in front for the parades, and the screaming toddlers being dragged through the hot parks, but thank God, have not seen any of the abusive behavior some of you have witnessed.  I hope I never do, as I doubt I'd be able to keep my mouth shut.


----------



## Luv2Roam

Thanks nativetxn --- I think you should start a thread on what shocking things you have experienced or read as a board mod!


----------



## marymrg

More funny and gross than shocking for us.......but DS(14) and I were walking back to the BCV and were almost safely home just a few steps from the door........when we heard an earth shattering noise.  (of the gas variety)  I turned to son and exclaimed (in a - I can't believe you did that -  tone) "Andrew" and he said........"I didn't do it."  We both then turned around to see a slightly older teen walking behind his father.........who was not amused at all by what just happened.   The poor dad was mortified.  It kind of gives a new meaning to those DVC words "Welcome Home".


----------



## KickTheSky

There are some really funny replies in here.  There are also a few in here about how parents treat their kids that make me absolutely sick.  The thing that makes me so angry is that these people get to be parents and treat their kids like absolute garbage while there are people out there like my DW and I who love kids and are good with kids (DW is a nanny) that cannot have kids and cannot afford adoption.


----------



## WIcruizer

Someone summed it up perfectly earlier.  "Nothing shocks me anymore because people are weird."   So true.  We've all experienced this one at Disney.  Father, mother (or both) just enraged yelling at their kids for whatever the reason.  Now I'm a guy, but that makes my heart sink every time even though it happens throughout the parks constantly.  

I'm not talking about simple discipline.  You know what I mean.  These people who are way over the top and just ruining the memories those children will have of their Disney vacation.  But then again, you can tell by the family dynamic that the same thing happens every day of their lives.  Probably why my heart sinks.  Here's a family who probably planned on Disney to have a great vacation and help improve relationships "quality time" if you will.  Instead dad rants and swears and threatens violence because his son is tired and wants to go to the hotel and swim.   

The rudeness is another example.  Mostly numb to it by now, but after a couple days in DW it starts to annoy me.  Even though it has no effect, I find myself making comments to the offenders.  I don't expect them to change or even acknowledge me, it just makes me feel better that I say something.  I took special pride last yr when a DF knocked over a young girl (probably 5 or 6) trying to ruch into the Indiana Jones show.  (Then didn't bother to help her or even acknowledge he did it).  You would have to have been there to see how he knew exaclty what he was doing.  I felt good when I embarrassed him in front of his wife and anyone else within earshot (probably 100 people or so).  In a rather loud voice I said "Congratulations...you knocked down a small child to get a good seat..WHAT A MAN"  I couldn't help it.  But I'll tell you this..it felt good and I'll keep doing it.  Maybe if we all did things would change-even a little bit.

Now where exactly was that woman in panties?


----------



## N.O.Parrothead

I too have witness some of the behavior mentioned by others but the most odd thing that I have seen was on Main Street.  It was about an hour before parade time and a few people were starting to stake out their spots. (it was early Dec and park was not crowded)  There, seated on the curb was a "gentleman" of about 40 openly drinking a bottle of Budweiser, he had not even bothered to pour it into a cup-- Beside him on the curb was the rest of the six pack.  Now, being from New Orleans we felt like maybe we were in the French Quarter and not in the Magic Kingdom.  Within a couple of minutes a CM had come along and simply asked him to dispose of the contraband in the nearest trash can. -- I can't imagine why security did not find this when he entered the park.  He just shrugged-- tossed out the beer and sat back down on the curb.


----------



## Grog

For those not familiar with DLR, DL is dry like the MK but they do serve alcohol in DCA. We were leaving DCA one day on our last trip and a man in front of us had a drink in his hand. The CM at the gate told him politely that he couldn't take it out of the park. He got mad, slammed it down on the turnstile, and tried to get past her. She politely told him "No sir, you need to take it to a trash can". He picked it back up and walked off muttering some choice words under his breath. He may or may not have known he couldn't take it out, but there was no reason for him to be rude considering the polite way in which the CM acted. I was glad to see her stand her ground against this guy.


----------



## Scoobmuzic

TeresaNJ,  Thanks for the welcome!   

I have been to WDW 8 times since 1982 with trip #9 this November to celebrate my Boyfriend's 40th birthday.  

My boyfriend is always threatening to write a book about proper theme park etiquette.  We will be walking somwhere in the parks and someone will do something totaly RUDE and he will say "that's goin' in my book!"  His biggest pet peeve is when someone is walking in front of you and just stops dead to take a picture or read a map, of course you don't have enough time to stop yourself, so you crash right into them!  Happens to us all the time.  

Luckily, we have never run into the abuse some other people have witnessed.  I am not sure what I would do.


----------



## Memph1s

All these stories of kids getting abused is so sad. There was a line in a movie that summed it up pretty good. 

You have to have a license to get married or drive a car, Heck you even need a license to catch a fish but they will let any *@#$*@  moron have a kid.


----------



## punch57

I remember a site where someone had posted women flashing as they came down splash mountain !!! Anyone remember that one?


----------



## madcoco

Yes and it also has explicit photos taken on the monorail. It's called Flash Mountain.


----------



## shakespear

(warning adult content)


----------



## lucysdad

Memph1s:

Couldn't agree more. But the biggest problem is those *@#$*@ morons usually have 5 or 6 kids. It wasn't at Disney, but I once witnessed a father totally verbally abusing his tiny son who was wailing and cowering. He saw me watching and gave me that, "You know, kids" look. I looked back at him and said, "You're disgusting, only a man should be a father" He started toward me, but my large size (6-3, 240) stopped him. I wish he would think about that when he bullies his woefully outsized little boy. I wish people would not ignore this behavior, but speak up and call attention to it.


----------



## Darian

Lucysdad- I completely agree.  I just wish I could have seen the look on that punk's face when you gave him a reality check.  you sir, are a scholar and a gentleman!

As another poster pointed out, disciplining a child is so different from this sort of intimidation and abuse.  What is wrong with people these days?  The whole purpose of discipiplining a child is to educate and train them regarding appropriate values and behavior.  So many people seem to get their jollies taking out their resentments on kids.  

Darian


----------



## nativetxn

A little, sweet on topic reminder 

We need to keep this thread to a discussion to shocking things you have seen.  I know its fun to share our thoughts on the wrongness of things but you should use email or private messages.  You could always start a discussion of child abuse at WDW on the community board.

I edited out a link from a post.  The person who posted it was not aware that it was against guidelines.

No links to websites containing nudity, pornography or lewd behavior are allowed to be posted on the public forums of the DIS.

You may send these links to each other using private message or email, if you choose.

Enjoy your discussion of what shocks you at WDW.  I still can't think of anything yet.  I'm hoping this thread can be kept open a little longer. It's been a lot of fun.

Katholyn


----------



## allicat

On our last trip in March, at All Star Music, I noticed a woman and man  sitting on the ground outside the door of their room. Nothing wrong with that until I glanced over and noticed that the woman was shaving the guys hairy back and the piles of hair were all over the walkway!
It was truly disgusting.


----------



## MELSMICE

> _Originally posted by allicat _
> *On our last trip in March, at All Star Music, I noticed a woman and man  sitting on the ground outside the door of their room. Nothing wrong with that until I glanced over and noticed that the woman was shaving the guys hairy back and the piles of hair were all over the walkway!
> It was truly disgusting. *



YUCK  - That is disgusting!!


----------



## Darian

Guess they didn't see the sign..."No Dogs Allowed..."  

Sorry, couldn't help myself....


----------



## TigrLvsPooh

OK, that is sooooooooo gross!!!!!!!


----------



## hucifer

I was in line with mom & sister for the ToT last September.  A wife and husband were line with their (4-yr-old?) daughter.  She was crying in line that she didn't want to ride.  The parents blew it off, and kept telling her it would be alright.  By the time we got to the elevator, she was terrified (no pun intended).  I was very disappointed that the CM did not demand they do the baby-switch thing.  Well, as you guess, as the ride progressed she became more frightened.  The drop REALLY did her in, and she was crying hysterically long after leaving the elevator.

The most horrific thing about this event?  Those people then dragged her (yes, kicking and screaming) to the RnRC!  My sister made a comment to the mother along the lines of, "Well, as long as the PARENTS were having a good time in WDW, that's all that matters!"  The mom shot her a nasty look.

Come to think of it, I'm surprised the little girl was tall enough to ride these attractions.  Maybe she was older than I thought.

The "Nigel put your shorts on" and the large girl's anatomy stories cracked me up!


----------



## cathyce2

We just got home from WDW last night and I'm not sure if reading this thread before we left made me more aware of it, or if public urination is becoming more common, but people were peeing all over the place!

There was the little boy whose grandfather (?) rushed him out of the Little Mermaid Show waiting area outside to where the fastpass line was entering who whipped it out and almost peed on a cast members shoe....

Then the "gentleman" who left his ECV (and wife & granddaughter(?) on her ECV) waitinging on the wildlife trail after the safari in AK to pee in the bushes....

And the teenage boy at AKL who got out of the pool to pee in the bushes between the lifeguard stand and the slide (at least he didn't go in the pool?)....

And to the mother with the preteen son in the ladies room at EPCOT WS.... Why exactly did you walk past the companion/family restroom with NO LINE to wait at the ladies room with a line out the door? And why were you offended when asked to please close the stall door so my DD (4) didn't have to watch your son go? 

I'm afraid my DD may have gotten an education on this trip in things I'd rather she not know about at age 4.  Thankfully at WDW she's easily distracted.

Cathy


----------



## hucifer

Oh Cathy, that cracked me up!   
So sorry you witnessed so many public urinations...at least urine is sterile...not that I condone this behavior, mind you.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

I really have to restrain myself here....it's SO tempting to add a major editorial comment concerning peoples behavior!  

Anyway....

We were at DL last November, exiting the park for the afternoon when a dad and son (around 10-12 yrs old) came RUNNING down the hill, around the curve on the sidewalk that leads from DTD to the DL ticket booth area.  That in itself would have been fine, except that they had Mom who was in a wheel chair going FULL speed, TOTALLY out of control- they had apparently given her a giant PUSH down the hill, let the chair go on it's own and now were trying to catch up to her!  Well, as they rounded the corner they came upon an unexpecting crowd (my party of 6 included).  We were all able to jump out of the way - but the poor woman behind us got whacked in the ankle by the footrest on Mom's wheel chair.  They knocked her right over - AND NEVER STOPPED!     Of course security was called in, and this poor lady on vacation had to go get her ankle checked out.  I wouldn't be at all surprised if it were broken!  I don't know if they ever found the *hit-and-run* drivers....I was so astounded....I just couldn't imagine someone could be so careless, then so incredibly RUDE and IRRESPONSIBLE after they had run a woman down!


----------



## Darian

AKASnowWhite - 

<shaking head in disbelief> That is just amazing! And to think the perpetrators just walked (ran) away... Just remember the old adage  "what goes around comes around."  

DW and I were at disneyland one day and were distracted by people yelling -and cursing- behind us. Suddenly we could see why.... this young "lady" - mid to late twenties -  came zooming up in the fastest electric wheel chair I've ever seen, ramming people out of her way.  The little stinker bruised my ankle with her chair as I (unsucessfully) leaped to get out of her way.

She was a "repeat offender" and made the local news.  She got banned from the park as a result and was shown crying on tv... totally denying her culpability.  Some people.

Darian


----------



## welovedis

Lol-I can't believe I had not seen this thread before today-thanks for the laugh everyone!

We saw a few really odd things the last trip we took.  
1--A couple was eating something at Flame Tree BBQ in AK and they keep videotaping each other eating their food.  They were speaking another language--German I think--and they were totally serious-not  talking or anything, just videotaping each other eating their food with no expression on their faces--wierd!!
2--While we were in line for BTMRR a father was "helping" his young son urinate into a drinking cup in one of the *darker* parts of the line.  This was during late Sept (not a lot of people in line) and I presume they thought they could take care of business in time--yuck!  DH kept laughing about "what are they going to do with the cup".  We informed the first CM we encountered and they were already taking care of it.


Another odd thing happened but not shocking--I was waiting outside of Splash with my DM and we saw a man who dropped a $50 out of his pocket.  I walked over, picked it up and tapped him to let him know he dropped it (we said, sir you dropped your money a couple of times and he didn't respond-I assumed he didn't speak english).  He whipped around and said in a heavy British accent "remove yourself from my personal space at once!!".  I was so shocked I really couldn't speak but just held up the $50, which he immediately grabbed and walked away--talk about manners!

In general we noticed more just plain rude people on our last trip.  DH used the reflective captioning at many of the attractions since he is hearing impaired and so many people just have no common sense.  They will stand right behind him at Fantasmic (we sit in the center top row to be able to utilize this feature) and when the CMs ask them to move they usually don't or make some remark like "well he doesn't need to know what is being said" or some other ridiculous remark.  If you want a good seat then get there on time.  One time a CM showed a guest on the park map that is said when to arrive for the show or when seating was available and all the guest kept saying is "I thought that meant for the show tomorrow night" DUH!!!

Keep those stories coming!


----------



## hucifer

> _Originally posted by welovedis _
> [Another odd thing happened but not shocking--I was waiting outside of Splash with my DM and we saw a man who dropped a $50 out of his pocket.  I walked over, picked it up and tapped him to let him know he dropped it (we said, sir you dropped your money a couple of times and he didn't respond-I assumed he didn't speak english).  He whipped around and said in a heavy British accent "remove yourself from my personal space at once!!".  I was so shocked I really couldn't speak but just held up the $50, which he immediately grabbed and walked away--talk about manners!
> 
> In general we noticed more just plain rude people on our last trip.  DH used the reflective captioning at many of the attractions since he is hearing impaired and so many people just have no common sense.  They will stand right behind him at Fantasmic (we sit in the center top row to be able to utilize this feature) and when the CMs ask them to move they usually don't or make some remark like "well he doesn't need to know what is being said" or some other ridiculous remark.  If you want a good seat then get there on time.  One time a CM showed a guest on the park map that is said when to arrive for the show or when seating was available and all the guest kept saying is "I thought that meant for the show tomorrow night" DUH!!!
> 
> Karen, how infuriating!  You should have apologized to the British guy and then pocketed his cash.  His rudeness should come with a cost.
> And the people next to you at Fantasmic...that really boiled my blood!


----------



## Grog

> Karen, how infuriating! You should have apologized to the British guy and then pocketed his cash. His rudeness should come with a cost.



I agree. I will always try to return found money if I see someone drop it, but this guy deserved to lose it. I would have bought myself a nice dinner courtesy of the idiot.


----------



## Shannon G

> I was waiting outside of Splash with my DM and we saw a man who dropped a $50 out of his pocket. I walked over, picked it up and tapped him to let him know he dropped it (we said, sir you dropped your money a couple of times and he didn't respond-I assumed he didn't speak english). He whipped around and said in a heavy British accent "remove yourself from my personal space at once!!". I was so shocked I really couldn't speak but just held up the $50, which he immediately grabbed and walked away--talk about manners!



I, too,must confess that, in light of his response, I would have pocketed the money.  When he said "remove yourself from my personal space" I would have simply said "Gladly" and then made a bit of a show of putting the money away.  I would normally try to return money if I saw someone drop it (and have done so), but this guy deserved to lose it!


----------



## JoNo

{giving a bump up!}


----------



## Jcuz

During our last visit, my daughters (11 and 5 then) and I were close to finishing our lunch at Norway's Akershus when a very loud group of Brazilian young folks stormed in.  They took over two tables in the main dining area, about 10 feet from us.  Even though most tables near them were occupied, they continued to be extremely loud.  They were speaking in Portuguese, of course.  I speak Spanish and have had many contacts with Brazilians, many of whom also speak Spanish.  I am accustomed to the Portuguese accent and pronunciation, so since Spanish and Portuguese are so similar, I could understand most of what they were saying.  Although I am not easily ruffled, especially by "earthy" language, this group was exceedingly vulgar -- and even though my girls didn't understand a word, I was offended by the fact that the Brazilians were so vulgar in front of my children.  I was getting very close to confronting them when our waitress, Hanna, came up and, in a somewhat loud voice herself, apologized to us for the "extreme rudeness" we were exposed to.  She offered us free dessert.  A manager or supervisor came from the area behind the buffet display and also apologized to us, then went to other tables to apologize.  Another manager went to the Brazilians' tables and in a very calm voice asked them to either become very quiet and "civilized" or he would ask them to leave.  One of them protested in English that they  had "reservations."  He quitely replied that they had reservations only as long as he permitted them to have reservations, and that if they wanted to maintain their reservations, they would "act in a mature fashion."  When he said that, many of the other tables, including mine, applauded him.  Point well made.  The offenders noisily rose and left, hurling vulgar insults all around.  The cast members and supervisors again made quiet rounds apologizing.  I have heard/read elsewhere that the "Brazil problem" is one of long-standing duration at WDW.  However, I saw other groups of Brazilians in other venues, but nothing like this mess.


----------



## mitros

Yes, we too, on several occassions have run into these groups of  young people from brazil. For the most part, we have found them to be exeptionally rude and  nasty. If you say something to them, they give you this "no speak english" line, and walk away laughing.


----------



## jeannej

You know I have never really understood the need to spank an already screaming child at t them park.  Yes, it is embarassing to have a child have a melt down.  But, gee sometimes it happens and as a parent you have to do what you can to calm the situation not make it worse.  I have had to leave the park just once because my son was just plain old tired.  Fortunately, we staying on property.  

I know a WDW vacation cost busck, but, the money isn't worth creating a horrible situation and memories because an adult can't be patient with his/her children.

jeannej


----------



## MELSMICE

Just remembered this one.  On our last trip, about a month ago we were waiting to eat at the San Angel Inn.  We had PS's, but they were very busy so we had about a 20 minute wait.  

A couple with their son came in.  The DH saw the long line for the check in desk & told his DW that they should probably go somewhere else.  She told him, "no, just follow me".  She proceeded to the entrance, looked around and waved her husband & son in.  She had seen an open table & thought it was just fine to sit at it.  No one ever said a word, actually because I don't think anyone saw her.  My mom was so annoyed.  I reminded her that what goes around comes around, so who knows, maybe someone stepped in front of them as they were watching Illuminations or something!!!


----------



## Scoobmuzic

That last post reminded me of a similar incident we witnessed at Small World.  The line was pretty long and we were waiting just like everyone else when a woman dragging a happless child by the arm pushes past us saying "my husband is up there" to everyone she pushed past.  She got real close to the front of the line and when it was her turn to get on, she was alone, just her and her child.  She did that just to bypass everyone.   
Some people just don't get it!  They think it's all about them!!


----------



## Vermin

Two weeks ago we were at MK, and got in line with my 2 DS to get pictures and autographs from Dopey, in front of the castle.  The CM cut the line off (about 7 families deep) with the family behind us.  As we approached the front (next to see Dopey), an elderly man, wife, and I'm guessing grandson, about 3 or 4), tried to cut in line in front of us.  I said "no, I'm next, the line is over there."  He then proceeds to try and get in line after us.  The CM tells him that the other family is after us, but that they are the last family, and he won't be able to get in line.  This guy starts ranting about how he is in the line.  I turn around and tell the CM that the guy cut (although she knows this, she saw the whole thing), I tell the guy that the other family was after me, and he starts screaming at me to mind my own &%^% business while poking me.  If we wouldn't have been with my 2 kids, DH (6'1" 210) would have given him a "poking" right back, but instead tells the guy if he touches any of us again, he "will" regret it.

So the guy leaves us alone, and says that fine, he'll get behind this other family.  The CM again tells him that that family is the last one.  The guy screams about how Dopey is his GS favorite character, and it won't hurt for him to get one more family, and that if he didn't get to go, he would rip Dopey's &%! head off and ruin it for everybody.  I couldn't believe it.

By then it was our turn, Dopey had obviously seen and heard all of this, and instead of getting in a hurry to leave, took his sweet time, and played with my kids by stealing their hats and messing with their hair.  It was too funny.

Not sure what happened after we left, the guy was still out of control, though.


----------



## DisneyCP2002

Let's see while working I had a couple of shocks:

One couple was fighting as they left the resturant and continued it outside. We called security and they came to take them and their crying kids(who were upset that parents were fighting) away.

I was told by a guest that there was a lady beating her child in the restroom. By the time I got a manager to go with me with and check it out they were already gone. We found out later that she had continued to beat the child outside and was taken away by security.

Working for disney I saw alot of things that's for sure.


----------



## melindaandrob

Our last trip I was shocked at all the pushing and shoving by "grown ups".  During parades adults pushing in front of the kids.  A great CM pulled all the kids to the front of the crowds during the parade at MGM.  After a couple attempts at seeing parades during our trip we stopped even trying, you couldn't see anything, the kids end up in tears because they were being pushed, and it didn't matter where we tried to watch a parade or if we staked out a spot early.

My dd (10) was shocked at the number of parents yelling at their kids.  I'm hoping this trip will be a little calmer.


----------



## SuprGro78

My dad was riiding his ecv around park closing time. Not to many folks around and he wanted to see how fast it went so he turned up the speed and did a spin around main street rotary. Unfortunatly the ECV would not stop, and he started yelling for us so my friend and I ran over  while he was driving and tried to get it to stop. I need to mention that my dad was wearing sandals and trying to stop the thing like fred flinstone by putting his feet down. We were holding on for dear life.  My dad does not move fast and has bad legs (hence the need for the ecv)   We realized we had to pull out the key but we were trying to brace it so he didn't jerk forward.  How ridiiculous.   I called someone who came over and took it away and we took a wheelchair back to the bus.  Also my dads seatbelt on the Star Tours got jammed so he had to crawl out.  That was just about the most insane thing ever he can hardly walk nevermind get down on his knees.  I was a little disappointed that the CM's didn't try to make it easier for him to get out, or really help him after he did get out, they just rushed him to get out before the next ride.


----------



## SuprGro78

I also got food poisoning from an outside restaurant and went to the "other" park.  I started losing my lunch on a certain NY backlot and some people next to me just looked up and then consulted their park map as though I was an attraction.  So moving through the park I left my mark in many bathrooms and one poor tree in front of the Jetsons ride (it definatley died)   The part that still makes me laugh is that while we were leaving I made my parents stop and let me out of the car, So (pre parking garage) I was standing next to the sign that said WELCOME TO and I was barfing my brains out.  What an advertisement for the park!


----------



## jjarman

I guess we were very lucky last year.  Of course most people are nice.  My DS did see a kid slap his father in the face when we were in line at RNR in MGM.  That kid would have been taken out so fast...


----------



## MouseClubMom

I have to comment on the Brazilian tour groups - or as some of the CMs call them "taco tours".  During my many years as a CM I encountered several rude groups but the Brazilians top the list.  I have seen them spit on CMs and dump ice cream on one of my co-workers shirts when she kindly informed them that they could not take the ice cream into the ride.   They stop in  the middle of the row at the theaters even though the CMs are telling everyone to move ALL the way down.  They pretend that they don't understand English to try to get away with everything.

On a lighter note, one day while working at Living Seas I met a young girl and her brother who had gotten separated from their Brazilian tour group.  The girl spoke fluent English and was just incredibly sweet.  She told me that most of the kids in the groups are from wealthy families and are all well educated and can usually speak English AND Spanish in addition to Portuguese.  She also told me that one reason for their rudeness towards the CMs was that they consider the CMs of a lower class because they have to work for a living!  Go figure....

Anyway, nothing the Brazilians do surprises me anymore!  We try to avoid going to WDW when we know they are around.  

MCMom


----------



## wahoo776

I have spent the majority of my day reading this thread and have loved it.  At times, I have laughed so hard, my dd came over to see what I was laughing about.  

The "Nigel story" killed us.  My dd said she can see her brother doing that for years to come!

I have witnessed almost all of these. You know why I read it though, to make sure I wasn't one of the culprits.  The only one I found, I'm probably guilty of is the stopping.  But with a 3 yo ds, well it just happens sometimes and for that I apologize.  

My most shocking and embarassing has probably been when we where at WDW last year and we had had our bad day at MGM and we received VIP seating to Fantasmic! and were right in front of the ECV seating and this young couple was standing up there with an elderly lady.  I kept offering them my seat, we had like 2 rows to ourselves, but the castmember kept telling me I couldn't do that.  I finally said, I will give up my seat totally if you will just let them sit down.  He leaned over and said "Ma'am, I promise you they will get to sit down behind you all once the show starts."
I leaned up and told the young couple that and the elderly woman, said "Oh yes, honey they always do that kind of stuff." I could have died, causing this poor castmember all this trouble over nothing!

About the captions, I would love to learn about this, I saw them at Muppets 3D, but don't understand how they work and would hate to find out I was standing in one of the areas and not know it.  

IF nothing else, if enough of us read this thread, we will hopefully know how to be better guest, not that people who need to would read this, but hey I can hope right!


----------



## f-LORI-da

On our last trip, as DH & I were leaving Epcot, we passed the que for SE, and noticed there was hardly a line.  We decided to ride since there were only a few people waiting outside the entrance.  

In front of us in line were a couple of teenagers speaking a foreign language.

Within minutes the rest of their group came up behind us.  We knew they were with the few in front of us, because they started talking together as they entered the line.  Well, DH & I just looked at each other, and you can guess what we were thinking.

To our surprise, the few in front of us stepped aside, motioned with their hands for us to pass, and said, "Passe". 

I was sure to smile, nod my head, and say, "thank you".  Definately wanted to encourage _that_ behavior.

A bit of a twist to the theme of this thread, but shocking none the less.


----------



## f-LORI-da

OK... same trip as above; back at the hotel for some swim-n-tub time. 

I saw it first, and pointed it out to DH.  Before the words were out of my mouth, along came the security guard.

Why?  Two brilliant parents were allowing their preschool children to swim completely naked in the bright Florida sun! 

Modesty and sanitation issues aside, imagine the sun burn those children could have gotten in places the sun don't shine... oh, that's right the sun *was*  shining there on _this_ day! LOL


----------



## LindaBabe

My dh and I were on the boat dock at the Yacht club - there were several other people waiting as well, including an obviously upper middle class young man, a hyperactive 3 yo boy and a young mom with a very large baby on her hip.  The mom asks the man if he has the little boy.  He says no - that's your job.  

Fortunately for him, the boat came just then - my spouses face said I'm going to pitch him into crescent lake!  Happy mother's day, indeed!


----------



## twinmomplus2

Well now, I must say I believe a pregnant womans body is inherantly beautiful...I will say that The week of May the 4th through the 13th, The extremely, hugely about 9 months pregnant woman At MGM. IN A STRING BIKINI. Swear to god, scouts honor I found to be bizzare. Shorts yes, but, a Farrah Fawcett 1971 style string bikini. This is what my 9 year old son looked like It was like a train wreck you just had to look. Never in a millon years would you catch me walking around like this.


----------



## twinmomplus2

1999, Millenium trip. I was with My brothers and kids, and nephews, etc. We were on the bridge in Epcot at the stroke of midnight. The England /France Bridge. It was insanely crowded, beyond, crowded, No normal person should have been there. Stupidly I was. Well it was. and I am not embellishing this.........Shoulder to shoulder, and the CM's just kept moving everyone closer together.Well two college age boys are right next to me. With those giant beer flasks. They shut off the lights, Give the whole speech about staying put. Security was very tight by the way. This kid starts pukeing. All over his shoes, my shoes, and I can not move an inch. A woman in front of him gets puked on, And in her very proper English accent, Is yelling to her DH, My god, Joe I have been vomited on. I have Vomit all over me.  The vomiter  just stood still and let it all out. I say to my brother help.... he starts to move me back from the vomiter. and all hell breaks loose, the security comes over, sir... we ask that you do not move at this time, please stand still/ My brother starts yelling. Oh, I will not. This kid is pukeing all over my sister and 3 year old nephew. we were allowed to move back about a foot. It was so gross. Funny in retrospect but sure not funny then.


----------



## twinmomplus2

Almost forgot. At AKL last labor day.. In was in line with my son at the Zawadi marketplace. And there was about 2 people in line behind us. A lady walks up with alittle girl about 7 or 8. Who is crying hysterically, mom has her arm around the kids shoulder and proceeds to cut the line. The CM an older woman says I am sorry there are several people online ahead of you. And the mother says, Well I appreciate that, But, as you can see my child is very distressed< CM do you need medical assistance. No I need you to be quiet and ring up my purchase, So I can get her to the bathroom. So the CM says... I am sorry, I am not allowed to do that.Whats wrong with you?  the mom says.can You not see her distress. Child is really crying hard now.... The CM says I would be happy to hold your purchase for you. There is a restroom located just outside the door. Perhaps you should take her first. At this point the mom says. Well if you had done what you were told we would already be in the restroom would't we? I had to use every ounce of willpower not to slap her face. She was the nastiest person I have ever seen. To the CM's credit she did not give in. The woman threw, Her purchase,a mickey fanny pack by the way at the CM. And walked out. God she was horrid.


----------



## franw

The worst experience I ever had was at a bus stop at CBR.  There was a father there that kept softly smacking his little boy calling him a "dumb Polock."  They had just missed the bus to the MK and the little boy kept begging his parents to take him to the bathroom.  The father said no.  The boy kept crying until he was almost hysterical.  The father took him around the side of the bus station and told him to go there (not #1, mind you).  The boy wouldn't - he had more sense than the father.  The father got more irate all the time.  Everyone at the bus station was giving him dirty looks that seemed to only make him madder.  Finally the child went in his pants and guess what - they got to take him back to the room after all.   I was beside myself as I wanted to say something but was afraid he would take it out on the child.  Everyone at the bus stop was worried about how that child would be treated back at the room.  I don't think there is a "happiest place on earth" for that little guy.  By the way, the mother did nothing to help the child - not a word.


----------



## hookedup

This thread is killing me!!!
I have two pee stories to tell and being the mom of a 3 year old son I have no tolerance for people who do stuff like this. I may have felt "inconvenienced" from time to time during my childs potty training but I could never imagine treating my sweet son the way I see some people treat their kids!! I want him to learn how to behave like a proper human being and grow up to be a gentleman!

Okay we were in line (and it was a pretty long one) and suddenly the couple in front of us were stopped moving,  they had a boy about 4 years old and he was peeing in a coke bottle! My husband I and stood there in shock looking at each other not believing these people were actually doing this in line right in front of us. The grossest part was that the carried the pee filled bottle foe the next 20+ mins in line in front of us and even passed a trash can and didn't throw it out! Then they dumped it in trash can and kept the bottle! GROSS!

Last year a woman had her son (probably around 5-6 yrs old) pee off a bridge into the water below as we were walking by. Why can't people just take a few extra minutes and go to the bathroom? I don't understand it! Would they just pee in their living room out the window if they did not feel like walking to the bathroom? 

Okay okay I'll shut up now!


----------



## sha_lyn

> _Originally posted by hookedup _
> * ..... Would they just pee in there living room out the window if they did not feel like walking to the bathroom?
> Okay okay I'll shut up now!
> *



LOL had a neighbor who would tell her son to pee in the yard (or other peoples yards) if he was outside instead of going inside.

OK completely off topci but this so reminds me of my grandparents. Up until the mid 60's or so they still had an out house. DGF wouldn't walk to it at night and would just pee off the end of the porch. Seems after yrs of doing this he was still in the habit after they got a toilet. DGM  being the prankster she was, would wait until he was "mid stream" and turn the porch light on. By this time they had several neighbors within viewing distance and the road was no longer a one lane dirt road.


----------



## MaryKatesMom

Case of blame the victim.

While exiting Dumbo holding the hand of my DD3, I was keeping my eye on DD 5 who was a few people ahead of me.  A 7 yr girl directly in front of me stops abrubtly and opens her map - on the exit ramp!  Of course, she is waist high to me and I crash right into her.  The parents start yelling at ME in front of my children.

I completely ignore them but start lecturing my girls very loudly how if THEY ever were so rude I would make them apologize.  I think they got the point.

This was the same time a man carrying a small child walked past all of the people and went under chains to cut everyone else off.  It was so rude.


----------



## tiggger1

mk April 2002 during last day of middle school band competition, hubby and I there on honeymoon and got harassed by a 14 yr old boy during obnoxious and taking pictures of strangers and getting into peoples face flashing the camera trying to blind people. well this kid did it twice to dh and both times we complained to a cm. well on our way to monarail the kid decides to try one more time and hubby tells him "leave us alone" so he decides to try to get me,when i walk by the boy grabs my shirt and my bra strap trying to stop me, and my hubby yells '' let her go" meanwhile the chaperone is laughing at this kid. The kid laughs and takes a picture of hubby yelling at him. well dh is really po and grabs the kids camera and throws it in the trash. well the chaperone gets mad at dh and starts screaming at my dh. Meanwhile a sercurity guys comes over and asked dh if there is a problem. I explain that what happened and was told that they had complants all weekend and had warned him twice and
finally took his ticket away in front of us. I felt kinda bad but after hearing how many people complained (25+) he got what he deserved


----------



## Penny2

Don't have a story about bodily functions but do have one about how rude people can be......and how immature I can be....even at 40+ when I get mad (blame it on the red hair).  

DH and I went three years ago for Thanksgiving.  He had just had pretty serious back surgery in early October so we were being cautious about rides, standing too long, etc.  He rents an ECV when going through the parks.  Now if you looked at DH and I, you would assume that I am the unhealthy one (okay so I need to lose a 'few' pounds) and DH weighs about 140 on a good day.

We planned TG dinner so that we could have a nice, enjoyable feast at the CG.  It was CROWDED and we had to wait awhile.  We snagged one seat at the bar so DH could sit down and waited patiently for a second seat.  Two seats...two people....eventually.  DH went to the men's room and I had to guard his seat with my life!  A young woman (about 25) walked up next to the seat and ordered drinks and then just stood there....for a while.  DH comes up behind her and says 'excuse me..that's my seat..she ignores him (or doesn't hear him) and I say excuse me...that's my husbands seat.  She gives me a dirty look and starts to walk away....DH begins to sit down and this woman comes back and starts berating us about how its a holiday and people should be nice and whatever happended to men giving up seats and where are our manners.  Now, I could understand if we had been nasty that she may react like this but, you know, we really were not.  I've only seen DH get nasty mad twice in 21 years!  We were shocked but we chalked it up to the situation and went to our table, etc.

I would have left it at that if I hadn't seen her in the ladies room.  We just happened to end up at the sink at the same time and I said to her that sometimes you don't know what other peoples' circumstances were and that my husband had surgery, etc.  She basically told me to go &^%* myself and join Jenny Craig.  Okay, I snapped....I admit it....and it got ugly.   I am of French and Irish descent and while most of the time, I control my temper....I lost it and screeched at her like a fishwife.  At one point I asked her how much she paid for the flotation devices on her chest.  Good thing we weren't on the catwalk, I would have pushed her over and seen if they helped her to fly.

So, if you were there and witnessed my unladylike behavior....I apologize.  But it just goes to show you that even someone who normally prides herself on her civility and manners, can be pushed into bad behavior.  I've felt bad about it ever since.  Hadn't had much to drink, but just got defensive about DH and his handicap....hate to think what people with real handicaps have to put up with every day!


----------



## Grog

> I've felt bad about it ever since.



Don't. It sounds like she deserved everything you said and more. You tried to explain and Heidi....err, Jenna....err, whatshername decided to crank it up a notch. She brought it on herself.


----------



## Belle5

On our second day we were leaving the parks an I stopped off at the restrooms at the TTC.  There was a rough looking (hair to his waist and beard to mid chest) guy yelling at a little girl who was 4-5 years old.  He was mad at her because she had to go to the restroom.  He finally yells at her to go into the bathroom and go.  Both the little girl and I were using the potty when she starts to yell for him to come help her.  I thought I was going to die.  I'm sitting there thinking. "Please tell me that scary man isn't coming into the ladies restroom." He came in alright.  I froze.   He yelled at and berated the poor little girl the entire time he was helping her.  Sounds crazy but since I was the only grown woman in there I was scared.  He seemed very irrational. (Hey, not every normal guy walks into a ladies restroom.) I slipped out of there and told a young male CM that there was a man in the ladies bathroom and I thought it might be helpful if someone informed him about companion restrooms.  I had this funny feeling nothing would ever be said to the weird guy.


----------



## SuprGro78

Not disney related, but my new shock of the day. A very odd thing happened to my mother and I today at the Walmart in Lynn, MA.  Actually it happened to all people in the store unless they were deaf.  Around 3:30 - 4pm  someone came over the intercom and in a very unhappy voice said," will Lorraine please get off the SH---er" (think Crapper but worse)  Now the first time I thought it may have been my ears or a mistake with the intercom, but they repeated this statement using the womans last name as well.  Now I don't think this was very appropriate for anyone to do over an intercom.  It was hard for the woman in front of me to try to explain to small kids what a "Sh---er" entails. .


----------



## Trinity721

After reading all 13 pages of this thread, I would have to say that this is the most twistedly amusing thread I've read on the DIS. I liiiike it! hehe  I say, keep them coming. And yes! People are WEIRD!

Fortunately I've never witnessed anything shocking when I've visited WDW. Just the usual line-cutting and rude people, but nothing out of control.

I must say that DH and I absolutely hate parents who think they can use strollers like snow plows and just plow through people in their way.  All most people need is a polite "excuse me, can we get through please?", not a good whack in the legs!  DH and I also hate people who stop in the worst areas with the most traffic. And they just decide to stand and talk or read their map in the middle. Walk off to the side people!

I must admit that DH did have to resort to a little bit more than usual force once. We had DD in a stroller and were stuck behind a group of obnoxious preteens who were moving slower than slugs.  We said "Excuse us" politely and loudly several times, but they just looked back at us and then ignored us even though they saw we have a baby in a stroller! Well DH finally goes "that's it!" and walks the stroller right into one of the girls' ankles in front of us. She looks bad, and DH gives his sweetest smile and say "oh, so sorry! Excuse us!" The group parts and lets us through.... I couldn't help but laugh! Some people... you practically have to knock the sense into them!!!


----------



## shovelhd

Saw a curious Dad at Epcot, right by the fountain, in front of everyone, taking a peek down the back of his ~3yo son's pants....pulling them away from the crack in his butt and taking a peek (and maybe a sniff???) to see what was down there. Kid was oblivious. Would have made a great picture.


----------



## SuprGro78

Speaking of photo ops.  Have you ever taken a photo and when you got it back the stuff in the background suprised you?  Some people get hidden mickey photos, not me.  I took a pic of my parents on a river rapids ride (I think it was busch gardens) and when I got it back the people in the seats next to them were getting up, but the man was accidentaly (I hope) giving us the finger.  I think it was just the way he picked up his coat.  Very weird.


----------



## Chim Chiminy

All this peeing in bottles and bushes has me thinking.  Maybe some (probably not all) of these people are foreign?  My best friend is German and she tells her kids to pee in the yard if they don't want to go inside.  She says it is normal for people to pee in public, in the streets, in Germany.  Just a thought.


----------



## Moosysmom

I had to add my own note about pictures.
When I was on my Disney Cruise in March, We were on the St. John's Island tour and wanted to take a picture of our group.    We had asked this one lady nearby, Could you move a bit so we can take a picture??, Not only did she not move, but she posed and smiled for our group picture.  Cracked me up when I saw it although I cropped her out.


----------



## pammypooh

We were at the smaller pool at Fort Wilderness a couple of weeks ago and it was glorious.  Almost had it to ourselves!  There was just one other family there.  Then these two women came in and looked like they were going to be lounging by the pool.  OK.  Thats what you do at pools.  Then it was like dueling cell phones.  First one would ring, then the other.  Was that yours or mine?  These weren't the "Where are you guys now?" call. They were doing business.  We could tell you everything about them.  The one was especially awful going into detail about her meeting and upcoming business trip and blah blah blah.  My husband and I thought it was rude. ... AND then...

my DD who is 6 had a big old dragonfly land on her rear end as we were drying off to leave the boardroom.  Well even though I had already prepared her with Safari Steve's dragonflys are our friend speech several times, she completely started freaking out.  Quite loudly.   Am sure the boardroom heard it all.   Those two business women took off before the dragonfly left its perch!  

They looked very inconveinced...I mean who excepted to see and hear children at a pool at Fort Wilderness in Disneyworld for goodness sakes!

There I feel better now.

Pammypooh


----------



## hucifer

> _Originally posted by pammypooh _
> *my DD who is 6 had a big old dragonfly land on her rear end as we were drying off to leave the boardroom.  Well even though I had already prepared her with Safari Steve's dragonflys are our friend speech several times, she completely started freaking out.  Quite loudly.   Am sure the boardroom heard it all.   Those two business women took off before the dragonfly left its perch!
> 
> They looked very inconveinced...I mean who excepted to see and hear children at a pool at Fort Wilderness in Disneyworld for goodness sakes!*


Actually, tell your daughter her timing was perfect!  I think it would have been hilarious if you started freaking out too, just to add to the charm of the whole situation.  I'm sorry, but if you have business to conduct, go to your hotel room!


----------



## stevepete

Last Friday we checked out of the BWV and checked into the ASMo for 1 night (it was a shock to our system  ). There must have been some sort of tour group there...  Well, while watching our DSs run through the fountains outside of the Love Bug hotel, DH elbows me and points across to the Fantasia building. There were 2 teenage girls (15 or 16) stripping down to string bikinis and posing playboy like while they each took pictures of the other.  We just started laughing, what else could we do!!


----------



## Darian

> _Originally posted by stevepete _
> *Last Friday we checked out of the BWV and checked into the ASMo for 1 night (it was a shock to our system  ). There must have been some sort of tour group there...  Well, while watching our DSs run through the fountains outside of the Love Bug hotel, DH elbows me and points across to the Fantasia building. There were 2 teenage girls (15 or 16) stripping down to string bikinis and posing playboy like while they each took pictures of the other.  We just started laughing, what else could we do!! *



Oh yikes... wonder where mom and dad were... and what they've been exposed to.... hmmm no pun intended there... sorry...

Darian


----------



## Corl4

A shocking story but in a different way....

Last summer while in Epcot, my 13 year old DS was goofing around on the wet sidewalk in World Showcase.  Because of the rain, he slipped and cut open an already scabbed up knee ( a result of sliding into second base!).  We were "shocked" at the number of people who stopped to see if we needed band-aids, wet wipes, kleenex, etc....there really are some nice normal people at WDW!!


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

> Saw a curious Dad at Epcot, right by the fountain, in front of everyone, taking a peek down the back of his ~3yo son's pants....pulling them away from the crack in his butt and taking a peek (and maybe a sniff???) to see what was down there. Kid was oblivious. Would have made a great picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classic "checking for poop" action there. LOL
Click to expand...


----------



## Grog

> Am sure the boardroom heard it all. Those two business women took off before the dragonfly left its perch!



LOL...I'm willing to bet they weren't supposed to be conducting their business from pool side and almost got busted


----------



## Samirella

> _Originally posted by Chim Chiminy _
> *All this peeing in bottles and bushes has me thinking.  Maybe some (probably not all) of these people are foreign?  My best friend is German and she tells her kids to pee in the yard if they don't want to go inside.  She says it is normal for people to pee in public, in the streets, in Germany.  Just a thought. *



This is true.  In Japan public urination is not frowned upon.  These tourists may not know that it is taboo here.


----------



## TigrLvsPooh

> Classic "checking for poop" action there. LOL




I am guilty of that one!     I always check my youngest son by peaking down the back of his diaper.


----------



## CourtasanSatine

how about getting hit on at PI? But the guy was so cute and light hearted about it I thorugh it was neat


----------



## Free4Life11

> _Originally posted by eeyorefanatic _
> *While waiting for the boat that goes across the lake inside epcot we saw a famil of mom dad and 2 sons throwing bits of turkey leg into the lagoon to feed the fish. The son the proceeds to hock a big wad of spit into the lake to help "feed the fish" They akll then jioned in hocking up phlegm into the lagoon and laughing trying to get the fish to eat it.
> 
> I'll take a singing Brazillian tour group anyday  *



I dunno what's going on, but I am sitting here rolling on the floor laughing when I read some of these!

Some of them are so freaking ridiculous!

The only thing I remember from our trip to WDW in January was when we were going to see Fantasmic. Well there was some lady in one of those hoking, SUV-size electric wheel chairs. I understand you need to accomadate these people, but good Lord some of them are so ridiculous huge. Well anyways this lady in this monster truck was just carting through like Moses parting the Red Sea. Never mind the fact that there were people EVERYWHERE and no one could move.


----------



## Eljay

Yesterday, I was entering Epcot via the International Gateway when I saw a dad with a stroller exiting the park. He was coming toward me when his mister/fan bottle fell off of the stroller & smashed on the ground, the batteries rolling around & the fan blades broken. He turned to get it & when he saw that it was broken, he turned back around & kept walking, leaving the mess in a heavy stream of traffic. I bet he flings trash out his car window also! A nice lady stopped & picked it up & threw it out.


----------



## B'rer Karen

I've been reading every word of this thread, sometimes rolling with laughter, sometimes sick to my stomach.  But enjoying it nonetheless.  But I couldn't recall any shocking experiences I had to the World.  Well the recent post by Satine brought it all back to me.  I was at the World by myself and had spent the evening at PI in the AC.  I got on the bus back to Port Orleans Riverside around 1 am.  I was tired, I was grungy from having been in the parks all day, and I just wanted to get home.  Well we're waiting until it's time for the bus to leave, and this girl behind me on the bus starts saying to me "I know you!! I know you!"  Turns out she was extremely drunk and thought I had been her waitress that evening at Planet Hollywood.  So  I start talking to her the guy with her, who appears sober.  Turns out it was her 21st birthday and I made a comment that a friend of mine's younger brother had turned 21 the same day.  So as we're talking (and by talking I mean drunken slurring on her part) she starts to say things like "You're really hot.  I think you're really hot."  Now while I normally like compliments, I thought this was odd, but she was drunk, so whatever.  But she keeps up in this vein.  Well she takes it to the next level and since this is a family friendly place I'll leave out the gory details and just say that she made it extremely clear that she was "interested" in me.  I make no judgement on alternative lifestyles, but as I am heterosexual, I just nicely stated that I was flattered but I wasn't interested (and for the record, if she had been a guy I would have slugged her.  You don't talk that way to someone you just met!).  Now I had originally assumed that the guy with her was her boyfriend, but after this episode I assumed he was a friend, and he seemed really embarassed by her.  Luckily we were half way to the resort because she started saying she didn't feel good and she was going to be sick, so he pushed her to another seat.  So then he starts talking to me.  I asked him how they knew each other and he said "We're married."  Um, okay.  And then he says "Well I'm just going to throw her in the room and let her pass out, but I'm not going to bed yet, so if you want to meet me down at the pool, that's where I'll be." 

So my shock at WDW is being hit on by a married couple.  I wouldn't have been as shocked if I were in Vegas or something.  But this is Disney!  It's supposed to be wholesome!


----------



## CourtasanSatine

I'll add to my tale:

I was in line for the first show at Comedy Warehouse and the guy behind me in line was a dead ringer for Oz on Buffy.I made a joke about it and he compared me to Tara.I could tell he was having fun and he made no moves toward me but bought me a coke during the show.It turns out he was my age and we hopped from club to lcub for the night,it was fun and he just was one of the guys who makes being hit on fun


----------



## 10drum

Well I've read many of these stories and though this did not happen at wdw it"s probably the most shocking thing I or my dw has ever seen. 

About 17 years ago my wife and I were at the Illinois state fair, at a concert, and this large young mom came and sat in front of us with a toddler and another child about 4. The children were really tired and she kept trying to get the toddler to nurse(shirt wide open).  I guess the pressure became too great so she pulled out a gal. milk jug, which was about half full and proceeded to milk herself, into the jug.

Wait! It gets worse. She sat there for awhile and tried to enjoy the show, but the children were getting pretty cranky. After she gathered he stuff to leave, she tried, with no success, to get the kids to drink from the milk jug. 

Now here's the real shocking part.

She turn up the jug and had a drink for herself. 

Left the jug on the floor and was gone. 

My wife and I looked at each other in total shock. 

Please don't flame me, I just had to write this. I do feel sorry for those kids at wdw whose parents are mad about being there and take it out on their children. You know what I mean.

 .


----------



## cdnmickeylover

Ok I've spent part of the day reading this thread and having a laugh at some of the shocking things -- and cringing about the yelling and abusive parents. I couldn't remember anything shocking until it came to me. It was on the Land Ride. A couple with a little girl about 3 or so were getting off the boat. They stopped and had the little girl pee into a cup which they then put down on the ground and just walked away. I couldn't believe it -- there are restrooms everywhere and just steps away. A CM saw them and removed the cup but it was shocking.


----------



## stinkerbelle

> _Originally posted by 10drum _
> *
> 
> Now here's the real shocking part.
> 
> She turn up the jug and had a drink for herself.
> 
> Left the jug on the floor and was gone.
> 
> *



      

WHY would someone DO something like that.

What kind of people RAISE humans to ACT like that?!?!?   

I'm sorry...but we are a civilized race. One should only "pee in the woods" when they are in fact lost in the woods. (ok - but I do like the guys peeing on the side of the turnpike - I'm the one who likes to honk at you as I drive by! hehehe)

I just don't understand why some people do these things...thank god I was raised right...and will raise my future children the same...with dignity and respect for others!

sorry...my 2 cents.


----------



## EJ Gracie

Great thread....

With the amount of people that push through WDW, its no surprise that we see all kinds of people doing all kinds of things...

My two stories...

My fiance and i were walking near the Boardwalk Hotel one night when about 3 or 4 women in one of those 4 person bicycles came roaring by. They were riding on the sidewalk or somewhere that was prohibted (at least according to the signs posted). They were all in their 40's, and dang near ran us over. My fiance, never at a loss for words, yelled something to the effect of "you're not supposed to be riding here!". One woman retorted "wasn't that the girl we used to beat up in high school?" My fiance yelled back "no you're much too old for that!". I almost peed my pants from laughing...the women clearly heard it though...

Second, my brother in law was at the hot tub at the contemporary one night, when he was joined by two women and a guy. They start talking and the girls start grabbing each other and taking each other's clothes off. They started to make out! My brother in law became very uncomfortable, and, after declining a couple of invitations for him to join in, he left.

A year later, when he was back in the exact same hottub, almost exactly the same thing happened with two different girls! I swear I am not making this up!!!!


----------



## Imelda in TX

Most shocking thing last June at Downtown Disney.  

My Dh is walking towards me and our 2 little girls.  As he approaches us, he smiles at us.  Well, a girl (early to mid-20s) walking in front of me apparently thought he was smiling at her, so she makes a U-turn, walks up behind him, and gives him a good squeeze on the tushie.  Never says a word, just does it and walks away.

The look of utter disbelief on his face was priceless!  He still talks about how he was hit on at WDW!


----------



## Scoobmuzic

WOW  all this talk about PI and DTD just jogged my memory again for yet another shocking MEAN parent episode.  

As my boyfriend and I were walking through the West Side near the Joke shop, there was a little girl about 6 yrs old merrily skipping along, with her parents about 3 steps behind her.  Well I guess they thought they were being funny and the Dad takes the Mom by the arm and pulls her off to the side with a shhh motion.  The little girl stopped, looked around and couldn't find her parents.  The look of pure terror on her poor little face was heartbreaking! They then stepped out from the side laughing.
 
Of course she is now crying histericaly.  Some people!! That was soooooo mean!  

Then at PI, there are all the amature drinkers out there.  We were walking with two friends to the Jazz Club when one of our friends pulls my boyfriend aside and says "look at this kid"  he points to this kid, (maybe 21.... could have been younger) just puking all over himself by some bushes, he had wayyyyy to much to drink.  Of course he still has his beer in his hand.


----------



## mitros

I was just wondering, what is an amateur drinker ? Do you mean as opposed to a professional drinker?  And if so ,would a professional drinker drink a ton of alchohol and not puke? Just curious.


----------



## Darian

> _Originally posted by Imelda in TX _
> *Most shocking thing last June at Downtown Disney.
> 
> My Dh is walking towards me and our 2 little girls.  As he approaches us, he smiles at us.  Well, a girl (early to mid-20s) walking in front of me apparently thought he was smiling at her, so she makes a U-turn, walks up behind him, and gives him a good squeeze on the tushie.  Never says a word, just does it and walks away.
> 
> The look of utter disbelief on his face was priceless!  He still talks about how he was hit on at WDW! *



It only goes to show how just how attractive True Love really is.  The girl saw your DH's face light up with love for the most precious people in his life and wished it was for her.  Great post Imelda in TX!

Darian


----------



## Pkdcoastrs

> _Originally posted by Morticia _
> *
> But people remember, DL is the child kidnapping capital.   *



I'm hoping you don't actually believe that!?!? ROFL....!!!!!!!!!!!!!


They still switch their close and dye their hair red when they snatch the kids and sell them on the black market, right!?


----------



## Darian

> _Originally posted by Pkdcoastrs _
> *I'm hoping you don't actually believe that!?!? ROFL....!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> They still switch their close and dye their hair red when they snatch the kids and sell them on the black market, right!? *



Hmmm  I don't recall seeing Morticia's post about kidnapping in this thread... guess I missed it.  While it does sound like some urban legend, I personally have a friend who works security at DL.  According to him, and much of what I've read, kidnapping is no laughing matter at DL. (or anywhere else for that matter.) Another friend of ours had their daughter abducted at DL so please forgive me if I find your comments in very poor taste.  I understand that you probably didn't mean anything by it, so no lasting offense taken.

And yes, her clothing was changed, her hair cut and dyed.  Not red, but dark brown.  They are still traumatized by the event, though their daughter was recovered at the exit to DL by some very dedicated security people. 

Unfortunately, DL is in fact one of the kidnapping capitals of the world.  It is not a place where parents can drop their guard and let their kids run around unsupervised and unguarded.  It is irresponsible and unkind to give parents a false sense of safety, when the consequences are so grave.

Respectfully,

Darian


----------



## Pkdcoastrs

That is amazing in the most odd and messed up way ever.  I don't want to believe what you said but I guess I have to because that's not a matter to joke on.  I read what I posted in one of those unofficial books that most people read, Mouse Tales'ish.....

Yea, wow.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

> _Originally posted by B'rer Karen _
> *So my shock at WDW is being hit on by a married couple.  I wouldn't have been as shocked if I were in Vegas or something.  But this is Disney!  It's supposed to be wholesome! *



All I could think of as I read this was OH MY!!


----------



## phamton

Sorry, Darian, but I'm calling you on this.  All these stories do is  frighten people and serve no purpose:
http://www.urbanlegends.com/ulz/sams.html
http://urbanlegends.about.com/library/weekly/aa082599.htm
http://www.snopes.com/horrors/parental/kidnap.htm


> This type of tale that has been circulating for decades, always involving the kidnapping of children from family-type public places such as amusement parks and shopping centers. A kidnapper snatches a child away from an inattentive parent, drugs it, and hustles it into a restroom; there the abductor performs a quick haircut, dye job, and clothing change on the child to conceal its identity (and sometimes to obscure its gender) and wraps it in blankets before attemping to quickly and quietly spirit the child off the premises. Meanwhile, a vigilant security force has sealed off all the exits, and the attempted kidnapping is thwarted either because the kidnapper realizes he cannot escape undetected and simply abandons his intended victim in the bathroom, or because the child's parent is monitoring the exits (in person or via security cameras) and recognizes the child by its distinctive shoes, which the kidnapper has neglected to change or remove.
> 
> The tale of the "haircut-and-dye-job" kidnappers goes back several decades and is tied to the growth of cities, the movement away from rural areas and small towns, and the increase in the crime rate that occurred in America after World War II.
> 
> Over the years, this story has been set in virtually every type of locale where families gather with large numbers of strangers, such as shopping malls, beaches, carnivals, fairs, and amusement parks. Since the details of urban legends tend to localize on the most prominent examples of their kind, this legend has become more and more associated with places such as Disney theme parks and Wal-Mart stores, both examples of well-known large facilities frequented by families with children, and both part of huge corporate enterprises. (In truth, no child has ever been kidnapped from a Disney theme park, and although the abduction and murder of 6-year-old Adam Walsh led Wal-Mart to create their Code Adam protocol for locating missing children in their stores, Adam Walsh actually disappeared from a Sears outlet, and no evidence was found to indicate that the abductor had made an effort to alter Adam's appearance.)



Bev


----------



## Darian

Hi phamton,

No offense taken.  I've also read the article on snopes.com.   I do realize that kidnapping stories have been exagerated by some and for some sick reason, fabricated by others.  I'm uncomfortable disputing the accuracy of the well written articles published on snopes or urban legends....  

But, I'm having trouble reconciling these web reports with what my friend who works in security at Disneyland has told me.  He has no reason to lie to me.  Though I can understand why the disney corporation would claim zero kidnappings and supress any info to the contrary.  That "never any kidnappings at DL" claim does appear on snopes, but not on any "official" Disney letter or article that I've seen.  Perhaps someone else has.  If so, PLEASE post it!!! 

On a very slightly different subject, even if snopes or urban legends claim there are no pedophiles in southern california, or that they will "magically" not molest children at Disneyland, I'm reluctant to believe that.  Bad things can happen to kids anywhere... to think that somehow disneyland is exempt from these tragedies is silly.  I don't understand how snopes or urban legends can make this kind of claim.

Or more likely, I'm just confused.  I sure could use some insight... 

Thanks in advance!

Darian


----------



## phamton

The point I was trying to make is just to look at this realistically.  How many times have you been in the restrooms at Disneyland? They have people coming in and out constantly.  Even if you are alone, it takes time to cut and dye hair.  No kidnapper would take that time.  If it wasn't dyed over the sink with plenty of towels, the dye would be dripping all over the abducter and his kidnapped victim.  So hiding in the stalls would not work.  Dye takes some time to set up not to mention the kid's hair would be sopping wet.

Could they use the aerosol spray-on temporary color?  Yes, possibly but anyone who has ever tried to work on a child's hair when they don't want to hold still (as I assume a kidnapped child would be) would have spray everywhere. And why would they cut it when sticking a wig on would be much easier? It doesn't make sense.  Why take the time to cut and color the hair?  Most would grab the child and run or trick the child into following him out of the park.

I can only assume that your friend heard it from someone else and believed it.  Even people in authority positions often repeat urban legends. You told the story as if you personally had a friend whose child was kidnapped at Disneyland and had the hair cut and dyed.  Now you tell it as having heard the story from a security guard.  If you can embellish the story somewhat, then rest assured that your security guard could also tell it as personal knowledge when  actually he probably heard it from someone else.  This is how urban legends spread.  I am not trying to be harsh but I certainly didn't want some one stumbling into this thread and being unneccesarily frightened.

Kidnappings are a real.  Most are done by non-custodial parents but even stranger abductions do occur but can even happen while your child is sleeping in their own bed.  Disneyland and Disneyworld are very safe places to bring your family.

Do a search for Disney abductions.  If you find one verifiable kidnapping where a child's hair was dyed and cut at any Disney park, I'll pay for your trip to WDW and, heck, I'd even join you there.  Just because it *could* happen doesn't mean it has happened.

BTW, I saw your first trip to Disneyland was in 1958.  I may have seen you there. (Yep, I'm that old.)  

Bev

(edited because I realize I never answered your question)

You asked:


> That "never any kidnappings at DL" claim does appear on snopes, but not on any "official" Disney letter or article that I've seen. Perhaps someone else has. If so, PLEASE post it!!!



Proving a negative is very difficult to do.  How could I prove to you that I *never* rode an elephant?  I could tell you that I haven't but you only have my word on it.  I can't produce a picture of me *not* riding an elephant.  

The same with Disney: Snopes can say they never had a child abduction at Disneyland because Disney officials told him and others can claim Disney is just covering it up.  He could ask the Anaheim police department and they can say they have no record of a kidnapping there and others can say it was an FBI investigation not the Anaheim police so thus no record.  You could call the media and they could say they have nothing, again Disney must be paying them off or the media is protecting the tourist industry.

Now if I *had* riden an elephant I could show you a picture. It is much easier that way.  In short, there is no evidence to show that any abduction has occurred at Disneyland.  Is it possible it might happen in the future?  You bet.  But Disney is hardly the kidnapping capital.


----------



## PatriciaH

> _Originally posted by Imelda in TX _
> *Most shocking thing last June at Downtown Disney.
> 
> My Dh is walking towards me and our 2 little girls.  As he approaches us, he smiles at us.  Well, a girl (early to mid-20s) walking in front of me apparently thought he was smiling at her, so she makes a U-turn, walks up behind him, and gives him a good squeeze on the tushie.  Never says a word, just does it and walks away.
> 
> The look of utter disbelief on his face was priceless!  He still talks about how he was hit on at WDW! *



Hahaha. That reminds me of this time DH and I were playing mini golf at Fantasia gardens. It was around 7pm so there were only 2 people on the course ahead of us- a young girl and guy in their early 20's. Well while I was taking my turn putting at one of the holes, the girl pulls up her shirt and flashes DH!


----------



## Darian

Hi phamton,

Thanks for your input... and your patience!  That helps me understand a bit better.  I know in advance how utterly lame this is gonna sound, which is why I didn't put it in my last post:  We had a friend who's daughter was abducted at DL.  She told us how the security guys said to "look for the face of your kid not the clothing." I'm no longer in contact with her so I can no longer verify her story.  But I am in contact with my friend at disney security.  I didn't say this in my previous post because it sounds all too convenient.  (I can even hear the "church lady's" say "how conveeeeenient." And frankly, I'd have to agree. 

I've been talking to my DW about it, and not to try to ruin my own credibility, but I can't even recall their names. (the person we knew who had the daughter abducted.) I can PM you the name of our security friend.  I don't want to post it here because I wouldn't want him to lose his job.  Now I'm beginning to question the first person nature of my contact with the woman who had the kid abducted.  How embarassing!  I'm turning senile on the DIS board!!!!!!  Oh Bev! Did you ever get to ride the Flying Saucers in the old Tomorrowland?

Going to get a brainscan,

Darian


----------



## hucifer

phamton, that was eloquently stated.  You must write for a living.
I am also a huge sucker for urban legends, and particularly, SNOPES.COM.


----------



## melindaandrob

I took a class last year called 'myths and legends' I did my final paper on urban legends, focusing on the internet and how legends reach farther and faster.  I could not find one legend or folk story that could be proven true.  I'm not talking beyond a shadow of a doubt but when you put fear aside and look at them logically.  Impossible.  The guy who woke to find his kidney stolen,  the person who sat on a needle in the movie theatre and discovered a note that congratulated them they now had aids.  My personal favourite is the scuba diver found in the tree, he was sucked up by the plane as it filled with water to put out forest fires. Love that one


----------



## Mortlives

Let's start a new, better urban legend.  A friend of a friend told me that the real reason why you never hear of pedophiliacs at Disney is because Disney never fails to catch them, and then they're never heard from again... Apparently some of the utiilidors have "special" rooms. 

Kungaloosh!
Mort.


----------



## Scoobmuzic

> _Originally posted by mitros _
> *  I was just wondering, what is an amateur drinker ? Do you mean as opposed to a professional drinker?  And if so ,would a professional drinker drink a ton of alchohol and not puke? Just curious. *



Sorry mitros, I guess it's a term I have heard thrown loosely around.  

I have a few friends in the bartending/service industry and they use that term(especialy around New Years Eve, they call it amature night) to describe a someone who doesn't know when to say when!  Usualy a young person.
I like to think most of us that are, ummmm lets say older & wiser know from some past experience not to drink until you are puking on your shoes.


----------



## cindyfan

> there was a little girl about 6 yrs old merrily skipping along, with her parents about 3 steps behind her. Well I guess they thought they were being funny and the Dad takes the Mom by the arm and pulls her off to the side with a shhh motion. The little girl stopped, looked around and couldn't find her parents. The look of pure terror on her poor little face was heartbreaking!


I have to admit I did that once with my DD....not as a joke, but for a lesson learned!!
After about 4 times of telling her not to go so far ahead of us because she may get lost......There she went...not paying attention.  I stopped and waited.  I never let her out of my sight, but she turned around and did not see me.  By this time she was about 20 yds ahead of me.  After I saw the fear in her eyes, I walked up to her.  We had a very long and serious talk!!!  
Maybe some people think that is cruel, but, life is cruel sometimes!! 
And.....She never walked ahead of me again!!


----------



## sha_lyn

cindyfan ... I've had to do that too. I was afraid to post it however. While reading the post about the child  I wondered just how many times the parents said "don't go head of us" hold my hand " etc. Sometimes being a little "mean" to our children is a better life lesson that the alternative.


----------



## Scoobmuzic

> _Originally posted by cindyfan _
> *I have to admit I did that once with my DD....not as a joke, but for a lesson learned!!*



I do know that parents do this to teach a lesson, even though I don't have any kids, I can understand the need to impress on your child how dangerous it can be to wander off.  

My problem with this particular situation was the fact that these parents seemed to think doing this to their child was FUNNY!  They both seemed to get a good laugh out of it.


----------



## NLK

This is a great question some of the answers have made me laugh and some have made me cry. I have two stories to add.       

  The first one happened in the bathroom next to Ariel's Grotto.  As I walked into the bathroom and looked under the stalls to find an empty one I saw a BM on the floor in front of the toilet.  I couldn't understand it.  They made it to the stall, why couldn't they make it on the toilet.  I went outside and to a CM who said they would have it cleaned up.
  The second was a few weeks ago at the WL.  I was standing at the check desk when I turned to look at the lobby.  I spotted  a tall, large, man with a Harley Davidson Tee shirt, a leather vest, a loooong beard, and a loooong pony-tail.  He looked like he was part of a motorcycle gang.  He had a little 3 year old girl by the hand and the two of them were SKIPPING though the lobby.  It was such a cute sight that I couldn't help smilling.  It was so sweet and unexpected. I just wan't to share a happy story.  I hope it bought a smile to your face too.


----------



## tonyk

> _Originally posted by Samirella _
> *This is true.  In Japan public urination is not frowned upon.  These tourists may not know that it is taboo here. *



Sorry, but I just have a side comment to make.  Is it just me, or does it seem that we Americans are supposed to be totally understanding of different culture's practices on our soil, but heaven forbid you visit someplace like France, Japan etc. and don't know every little thing about their customs, language, hand signals etc.


----------



## mitros

Exactly! Boy, did you hit the nail on the head! it seems that we have to cater to every person from another country. what did bubba Clinton say, " I feel your pain, be politically correct"


----------



## Jay Since 72

"The only thing neccessary for evil to succeed is that good men do nothing".  

I'm not positive, but wasn't that Winston Churchill?  This is not to imply that all of the stories told here are 'evil' (although Holy Cow, some of them come close...), but people can do something about it, if only on a tiny scale, and if only to assuage our troubled souls.   Point out the bathroom or trash can.  Ask if people need to be shown where the line starts.. "are you confused?".  Be polite, be courteous, but use your voice.  
Like-minded humans nearby will flock to your cause.


----------



## hipporina

I just remembered two shocking things we saw on our trip, while I was writing my trip report.  One was definately seeing Michael Jackson at Epcot.  That was just sooo weird!

The other happened on Splash Mountain.  Right after the big drop, 3 teenaged girls in the log in front of us jumped out, ran up a hill, and climbed a fence to leave the ride while it was still going!  When we left, there were several CM's looking for them.  I told them our photo # so that they could at least see the picture of them.  I don't know if they caught them or not, but I hope so.  I just don't understand why anybody would do anything that dangerous and dumb!

I too will admit that I let my DS think he was lost for a minute.  We were in Image Works at the Imagination pavillion and our almost 3 yo kept running off from us.  After repeatedly telling him to stay close and constantly chasing after him, I hung back when he took off.  He ran around and then stopped to look for us.  He looked around for a minute and then spotted me back behind him.  We had a good talk about not running off, and that was the last problem we had with it on the trip!

Kristy


----------



## Grog

> They made it to the stall, why couldn't they make it on the toilet.



Because people like that are _*freakin' animals*_, that's why! They are in the same category as people who urinate all over the seat and don't flush their BMs. Actually I am being a bit harsh. I shouldn't insult animals like that. The people who treat public restrooms like thier own private barnyard are lower down on the food chain than any animal I can think of.


----------



## CRSNDSNY

New Years Day, 2002, on the bus ride back to the Epcot resorts from Pleasure Island's New Year's Eve bash, two chicks got in a fist fight. The poor driver stopped the bus and ordered them off. They proceeded to fight on the sidewalk while the bus load of drunkards cheered them on.

Great way to ring in the New Year.


----------



## delikado

> _Originally posted by tonyk _
> *Sorry, but I just have a side comment to make.  Is it just me, or does it seem that we Americans are supposed to be totally understanding of different culture's practices on our soil, but heaven forbid you visit someplace like France, Japan etc. and don't know every little thing about their customs, language, hand signals etc. *


It should really be a two-way street. I'm a foreigner myself, and I can honestly say that I know enough not to pee on the bathroom floor. (Trust me, I come from a country where it's perfectly alright to go potty in the middle of the road.) I've encountered many people in my travels (not just Americans, or Japanese, or French, but people in general) who simply _refuse_ to learn anything about the country they're visiting. On the flipside of that coin, there are also many people who think that anyone who isn't like them is ignorant or uncivilized. We live in a big world and therefore we should all be understanding. I don't think it's about how much you know, but how much you're willing to learn.


----------



## UKAnnie

"The only thing neccessary for evil to succeed is that good men do nothing". 

I always thought above quote was attributed to Helen Keller.


Ann.


----------



## stinkerbelle

> _Originally posted by NLK _
> *  The second was a few weeks ago at the WL.  I was standing at the check desk when I turned to look at the lobby.  I spotted  a tall, large, man with a Harley Davidson Tee shirt, a leather vest, a loooong beard, and a loooong pony-tail.  He looked like he was part of a motorcycle gang.  He had a little 3 year old girl by the hand and the two of them were SKIPPING though the lobby.  It was such a cute sight that I couldn't help smilling.  It was so sweet and unexpected. I just wan't to share a happy story.  I hope it bought a smile to your face too. *



that is too sweet and too funny! It's nothing against the "harely looking guy"...but I find it so endearing when I see a big tough "manly man" type guy being so sweet and gentle with his daughter. 

It did bring a smile to my face...thank you NLK!


----------



## tc

I was afraid this thread was going to get reprimanded or locked again for the discussion regarding kidnapping.  I am so glad it did not deteriorate, thanks.

My shocking moment.

September 2001 a couple weeks after 9/11.  We were at MK enjoying the only showing of Spectro for our trip.  It was extremely busy.  We were watching from the right of the Christmas store, near the smoking area, looking out over the bridge to Liberty Square (a pretty goo view of the parade since they let no one stand on the bridge itself).  We had begun talking to a family from St. Louis who had a little girl about 3.  We decided to just stand around and chat instead of trying get out in the crowds.  We looked over at the bridge and saw a man talking to a little boy, and then the boy turned around and pee'd over the railing. The man (I assumed the dad) was sheilding him from the inside of the bridge, trying to block the boy from site.  I don't think he thought about how all of us on the water side of the bridge had a direct view of what his son was doing.  The family's little girl that we were talking to kept asking what he was doing. We were shocked and a little tickled that his dad thought he had all his bases covered.  This was a case of someone knowing he was misbehaving and trying to obviously hide it.


----------



## Tigger22

Speaking of PI, we were there to celebrate St. Patrick's Day this year.  DH & I  had met up with both my sisters and their families, and my niece (my brother's daughter) who was there for spring break.  We were all outside by the stage near the RnR club, and the CM's had just finished throwing beads, etc. out to the crowd.  Two guys approached my niece and her friend and said something about "If you flash me, I'll give you my beads" - and my niece turned around and grabbed my sister and said "This is my AUNT"....the two guys beat it really quick!  They should have been grateful that my sister didn't know what they had said to my niece - or they would have been really embarrassed (my sister has a quick wit and can be a bit wise when she wants).  We all had a laugh over that.  I guess they thought they were in New Orleans!

I also have trouble with the rude people at WDW and other places.  If we encounter rude people when we are out anywhere, we always joke to ourselves "I bet those are the people who don't move all the way across the row at WDW" (Don't you just want to scream at those people who park themselves in the middle of the row of seats regardless of how many times the CM says "Please fill in all available seats in the row"!)  Just a pet peeve!


Tigger22


----------



## cindyfan

> "I bet those are the people who don't move all the way across the row at WDW" (Don't you just want to scream at those people who park themselves in the middle of the row of seats regardless of how many times the CM says "Please fill in all available seats in the row"!) Just a pet peeve!


Had to laugh at this one...........When we were at the "Sounds Dangerous" show in April, there were these 3 guys (looked like maybe dad and pre-teen sons).  That is exactly what they did....parked themselves right in the middle and would not move!!  So we just crawled over them knowing the show is in the dark anyway!!!!  When they came out after us I heard another person (who also crawled over them) ask if they could SEE OKAY!!!    It was pretty funny!!!


----------



## Tarheel Tink

Bumping because this is too good to lose! I wish I could think of something but my mind is too distracted by all these incredible stories, LOL!
A minor one I can remember is pushing my mother's wheelchair on the outside view platform of the California Grill to see the fireworks at Magic Kingdom. As I wheel Mom along, I see a young boy darting back and forth excitedly without looking where he is going with his mother (I assume)nearby not watching him. I was thinking "he's probably going to smack right into Mom's injured foot with our luck" so I started talking out loud saying "Watch out, coming through..." At the last second he jerked away from the railing he was watching at (I thought we were safe at this point) and smashed into Mom who cried out in agony. 

I was livid at this point (at his mother) and snarled something to her as I checked Mom over (who was quietly crying in pain). The *^%#) woman had the gall to say something rude to my poor mother (along the line of "You almost ran over my son...."). At this point I focused entirely on the woman and quietly and furiously let her know her lack of parental observation was the reason my mother was in pain- I was shocked that she would have the nerve to blame a wheelchair bound elderly woman who is being pushed by someone else for HER  lack of control of her child despite my warnings as I approached them. I tossed in a comment about "classless people are everywhere" and got some applause from nearby people who had witnessed the incident. The woman took her son and slunk off with her tail between her legs to a different area.


----------



## MaryKatesMom

"The only thing necessary for the triumph of evil is for good men to do nothing."
Edmund Burke (1729-1797)


----------



## Darian

Hi TC - 

Its all good!  Our discussion on kidnapping was very friendly, educational (for me at least!) and cordial.  Phamton was the very picture of kindness as she gently showed me how I'd been suckered by an urban legend.  There certainly are some wonderfully gracious people here on the DIS!

Tarheel Tink - your poor mom! Good job on setting the kid's mom straight. On a similar thread of "you had the bad taste to complain after i hurt you" thing...

DW and I were at DL last week to watch the parade, as a friend's  daughters (and their school's marching band) were perfoming.  After the parade, the crowd started moving towards the DK exits.  We were just in front of City Hall when this crazed woman with a stroller rammed the back of my DW's heel, leaving a good sized dent and friction burn mark up her achilles' tendon.  I grabbed her arm as DW went down and kept her from falling on the kid in the stroller.  The woman was livid that my poor DW got in her way.  Well, in the tradition of Tarheel Tink, this woman got informed by me about the error of her ways.  She sullenly apologized for injuring my DW.

A couple CM's were on the scene almost instantly which was nice.  The "stroller bandit" ran for the hills.

Darian


----------



## nativetxn

> I don't think it's about how much you know, but how much you're willing to learn.



delikado, that is so true.  I love this.

tc, if we can keep this post to a discussion of things that shock you, no one will lock it.  {{{HUGS}}} sweetie, I haven't seen much of you lately, you little cutie pie.

Okay, y'all, a friendly little reminder to try to keep to the topic so that we can keep this one open longer.

Is that a deal?

Katholyn


----------



## Grog

> Okay, y'all, a friendly little reminder to try to keep to the topic so that we can keep this one open longer.



Deal..and a bump!


----------



## MELSMICE

Okay, this didn't happen at WDW, but it is kind of Disney related.  I just got home from taking my 3 DD's to see the Lizzie McGuire movie (A Disney film).  We sat in the 2nd to last row.  

A party of pre-teens came in & sat behind us.  Looked like it may have been a b-day party or something.  At that point I didn't see any adults, but a few minutes later some adults & more children came in & sat around us.  I couldn't tell if they were all together or not.  

Anyway, about 20 minutes into the movie the group of girls behind us starting talking loud, giggling, kicking the seats, & getting very, very loud.  I turned around a few times, hoping they would get the hint to quiet down.  They didn't & I didn't hear an adult ask them to behave.  This continued for a good 10 minutes & they kept getting louder & louder.  One of my DD's kept looking at me.  When it got harder to actually hear the movie I turned around & quite loudly said "Girls, people are trying to watch the movie".  Normally I would never do anything like this, but they were just so disruptive.  They got very quiet (thank goodness).  I still didn't see or hear a parent.  Finally, about 15 minutes later I saw a man from down at the other end of the row go to them & say "shut up".  I don't know if he was their chaperone or just another patron.  

Regardless though, if he was their chaperone he should have said something to them well before hand & if he wasn't then where were their parents?  

Like I said, not an actual WDW story, but it still shocked me how rude these girls were & the lack of supervision.


----------



## Belle5

2 weeks ago when we went to ice station cool a goup of unsupervised early teens (13) were in the front tunnel (the snowy part) of ice station cool having an all out  (not just a two second) running/crashing/throwing ice ball fight.  We got pelted by ice in the face and I got knocked to the side.  I have already had a difficult time with my pregnancy and there was no way I was going to stand by and let myself get knocked down possibly hurting my unborn little boy.  I looked at those kids and I loudly said," If you knock down a pregnant lady there will be big trouble!"  They responded with, "Oh, really?  Like, what are you going to do?"  Just then my 3 teenaged boys (2 of them 6 feet) came behind me and supported my arm and gave those younger boys the look that told them it wouldn't be the pregnant lady they would deal with. They scampered away.  I marched up to the check out desk and told the CM what happened.   He was clearly ourtraged that these kids weren't stopped by the CM standing at the entrance to the tunnel. He went after those rascals himself.  A few days later we went back to ice station cool and that same CM was standing guard inside the snowy tunnel. There really is a lot of potential for an accident in there with how slippery and icy it is--let alone if there is horseplay.


----------



## melindaandrob

When we went through the snow section of ice station cool we encountered a bunch of kids doing the same thing.  The cm was actually encouraging this.  The cm then tried to get the rest of us involved, we had just left 6 ft. of snow so this was not something we were going to enjoy.  Dh turned to the cm and said "These kids are from Canada. Who do you think will win?" We proceeded through the tunnel without incident.


----------



## Belle5

Where as I said my story may not really be shocking---your's really is!  It is unthinkable that a CM would encourage this behavior!  How do they know that an elderly person, a toddler and infant, a pregnant woman or anyone unprepared for an assault won't walk into the tunnel next and be hit?


----------



## heffalump9

Our big shock was at PI while visiting the Adventurer's Club (03/03). This was our second evening at the Club and we wanted to see the later performances.  We had seen older children at the shows and that's fine but what shocked us was a couple with a very very tired 4 year old.  They were pushing an umbrella stroller all over the club with a stuffed Winnie the Pooh in it and the 4 year old sound a sleep on DH's shoulder.  I know couples need an evening out but this couple needed a baby sitter.  It was a shame to see them drinking while their child needed a warm bed.  They stayed for several performances (till almost Midnight)and just kept enjoying themselves with no thought of the child except to move him from shoulder to shoulder.


----------



## BabyMo

Darian, I remember my mother always telling me the story of the girl whose hair color was changed when she was kidnapped at Disneyland.  I was shocked when I found out a couple of years ago on snopes that it wasn't true.  

I have a story from DL.  

This is yet another public urination story.  My father, my sister and I had stopped to get water from a fountain in Tomorrowland.  To our left, a little old grandmother is encouraging her grandson to pee right there by the bench next to us!  This was at least 10-12 years ago and it's stuck with me ever since.  

I have another story from DL.  We were waiting in line for the Matterhorn and this little boy dropped a wrapper on the ground.  I don't even know if it was on purpose or not.  His father began screaming at him to pick it up.  It was very disturbing.


----------



## dan-tot

WOW i finally made it through.  I guess I should feel deprived,not really.  I have encountered rude people wanting to get in front my sister who uses a wheelcar.  Things of that nature and people who use the understanding english when they are trying to but up in line but I have never seen anything weird in the park.  I guess I am concentrating to much on my sister and brother's fun that I don't see them.  I can't emagine parents doing what they do to their kids I have never seen that except maybe a pat on the but but never full abuse.  I would have to correct the situation if this happened in front of me.  I have stopped in stride when I was trying to find something in a map but I think it was trying to figure out where to go next.  If I did that to anyone I am truly sorry.  I have read all the posts and I think what it boils down to if you cannot supervise your kids or you are not a good parent then why waste the money to come to DL or WDW just do everyone a favor and stay home.  Oh by the way I have only seen the brazil group do one thing.  They crowded the fastpass lane at splash mountain where people couldn't get around them going up towards bear band.  BibbidyBobbidyBoo e-mail me at modelar7@aol.com I would like to talk atkins.


Dan-tot


----------



## Scoobmuzic

Every time I read the new posts, I seem to remember another thing that happened.  

This time I was videotaping the tree lighting ceremony at EPCOT, when this woman from a news station and her camera person were trying to get closer to the front.  We had staked out our spot about 20min before the ceremony started just so I could get a good position for taping.  She pushed by me and set up herself and the camera almost right infront of me.  

My boyfriend and the people we had gotten friendly with during our wait for the show, realizing what she had done, started making loud comments about rude people and some of us got here early, stuff like that.  She finaly got the hint and moved but not before she shot me a nasty look.   like it was my fault.   Go figure!!


----------



## Darian

BabyMo & Bev -

Yesterday I had a long heart to heart talk with my friend who works security at DL about this very issue.  And to keep in line with this thread - shocks - I must say it is "shocking" (but in a good way) how efficient security is at DL.  Just as the scopes.com article had said... no _sucessful_ kidnappings at DL.  That isn't to say there have not been attempts.  Just none were sucessful. He described a number of  strategies employed by the park to help ensure this success, that probably wouldn't be appropriate to mention in a public forum.  He is an humble guy and was quick to point out past success in this area doesn't guarantee future success - the whole pride comes before a fall (think Titanic) thing.


So, my previous post about kidnapping at DL (a very shocking topic indeed) was very much in error.  Thanks guys for setting me straight!  Mmmmm, crow.... yummm -  tastes like chicken!

Darian

PS - dear moderator... don't worry... its my last word on "kidnapping at DL"


----------



## Jay Since 72

> _Originally posted by MaryKatesMom _
> *"The only thing necessary for the triumph of evil is for good men to do nothing."
> Edmund Burke (1729-1797) *



Thanks, MaryKatesMom.


I can recall being at The Marketplace (as it used to be called, is it still?) and renting a watersprite w/my girlfriend. We were not in bathing suits, as we were IN A BOAT. I'd rented them before, and not had a problem. Until this day...

Several late teens/early 20's CM's, clearly on a break from lifeguarding/working the boat dock, were tearing around the lagoon in watersprites, driving wrecklessly close to each other.  I tried to stay away from them (it's a good-sized lagoon, and the boats are small...), but to no avail. They pursued us around the lake, splashing and partially swamping our boat, even after I asked them to stop. You should've seen the glare I got from one of them when I headed my boat straight back to the dock to find an CM supervisor (amazing how tough some people are when they're a safe distance away, huh?). Needless to say, I was fuming.  I was probably in my mid twenties myself, and had been going to Disney for 20 years.  Don't know what ever happened, but the letter I wrote, while stressing that I still loved WDW, practically burned a hole in the envelope.


----------



## Grog

> Mmmmm, crow.... yummm - tastes like chicken!



Darian, I hope it tastes better than the DL chicken you mentioned on another thread


----------



## tc

A little off topic, this happened at my garage sale this weekend.  A mom and two daughters were standing in front of my daughter's car.  I could see their upper bodies.  The older daughter was holding her jacket up to sheild the little girl from on-coming traffic.  The, from under the bumper, I saw a little trickle.  The little girl pee'd in front of the car, with mom standing (and laughing) right there.  They didn't speak English, but they knew what they were doing was inappropriate.  I didn't say anything, but when Kimmi came out, and I told her, she was so mad.  She said she would have said something for sure.

Some people, geez!


----------



## WDWAurora

First of all, I hate to see this hilarious thread die, and secondly, I have three new ones to add to the bunch!

When I was around 12 or so, we were leaving MGM, a little girl, probably five or so, was walking out in front of us with her parents.  It had been raining all day, so we, and they, were all wearing our ponchos.  There were HUGE puddles everywhere, and this little girl was landing in all of them, singing that old commercial jingle "I feel like chicken tonight, like chicken tonight!"  Quite possibly one of the funniest things I've ever seen.

In March, on my boyfriend's first trip, my grandmother (grandparents went with us) had just recently had her knee replaced, and we tried to stay behind her leaving the parks...my grandfather held her hand, and blocked one side, and we held hands and centered ourselves behind her to try to keep people from being able to run into her.  In front of her, however, was a man and his wife, with one of those massively heavy double strollers.  We were almost to the train station at MK to go through and leave, and there's a slight downward slope right near the ramp.  This man LET GO completely of the stroller, and mowed down two people in front of him.  HE LAUGHED.  Did NOT apologize in the slightest.  Thank goodness that wasn't my grandmother was all I could think.  If I had been one of those people I would have said something.  I still fume when I think about him laughing...

Ok, in May, we were eating at Cosmic Ray's.  Now, don't get me wrong, we used to bring in our lunch, so I'm not complaining about that.  However, when we did, we always just found a nice shady bench and ate our lunch there. OUTSIDE.  There was this HUGE family in CR's though, spread out over about three tables, with coolers and eating their lunch.  Did I mention it was one of those days when it's unbearably hot outside and there aren't enough tables for the paying customers of the restaurant?  So yeah, they're eating AND they're using the toppings bar to make salads of the lettuce, top their sandwiches, etc.  WITHOUT PAYING A DIME to the restaurant!  I couldn't believe it!  They were loud, their kids were punching us, and they each went to the toppings bar (the adults) at least twice, some of them men three times!  I just couldn't imagine doing this...

Ok, there's mine, I hope there are soon more!


----------



## TiggerPiglet

I saw a woman feeding her newborn baby with a cigarette dangling out of her mouth right over the baby's face.  I couldn't help myself but to go over to her and say, "excuse me, but if the ashes fall off of that cigarette, they're going to fall right on your baby's face".  To which she replied, "OMG, I didn't even notice", upon which time she put out the cigarette.  I just don't understand what would possess her to light up in the first place while she's feeding her baby


----------



## WDWAurora

TOO FUNNY!  I cannot believe her reaction!  At least she did put it out and didn't say anything rude to you I suppose, but still, that's crazy!


----------



## Poohnatic

TiggerPiglet, 

Thank you for saying something to that mom.  I have several burns on my hands from cigarettes.  Do I, or did I ever smoke?  No, they're from when I was a kid and my mom got careless.

Maybe your words will help that mom think twice about holding child and smoking a cigarette.

Suzanne


----------



## Memph1s

Last weekend we went to BB and TL and at both parks we saw people changing clothes ON the beach. It was not the first time we have seen it either. In fact I guess its going to be a shock to go to one of the water parks and NOT see someone changing out in the open.


----------



## TiggerPiglet

WDWAurora, no, she was not rude to me, in fact, she seemed really embarrassed.
Suzanne,  I'm sorry about what happened to you.  It is amazing how people just don't think and put their children in harm's way.


----------



## WDWAurora

Yeah, I started thinking about how it probably came off wrong when I said it was funny...I was trying to say I'm glad she was embarrassed and I hope what you said to her was what she needed to make her know that that is an absolutely RIDICULOUS behavior...More like funny WEIRD...but I think you guys knew what I meant.  Anybody got any more good shocks out there?


----------



## Lisa in Pa

We've never seen any one thing that was so horrible, but I for one am tired of watching people change their kids diaper anywhere. We have been on boats, buses, waiting in line, you name it! It's even worse when it's a "dirty" one. It's amazing how common courtosy goes out the window. People seem to think they paid so much to be there that they are entitled to what they please. Yuck!


----------



## JoNo

I've got one for you... When I was switching parking from Epcot to MGM, I got out and there was a LOADED diaper, right by this person's car. I don't know if  they had left it there, or someone else did, but it was still disgusting!


----------



## vellamint

dont know what made me remember it now but on our trip last year the men went one way (Disneyquest) while us women went another (Fantasyland).  

So the lines were not that bad and my daughters wanted to do the Teacups.  This ride is NOT for me and know it so I wait by the line until it is their turn and then run around to videotape them and take a picture (they were 7).  I get a great picture and then this woman and little girl proceed to get into my daughters teacup!!!!   

Now I am not even thinking about saying anything because I figure what the heck...we dont own the teacups and there IS room for more....but I DO tell the woman that one of my daughters will get sick if they spin the cup (because she does sometimes....let me tell you about the time she was on the swing ride at a local park right after a cherry snocone....poor people on the ground).  She waves to me as if to indicate dont worry about it.....and I took that to mean that she would NOT spin the Teacup.

Well guess what.....her and her daughter had a great time spinning that cup as hard as they could .... I wish my baby hurled all over her!!!!!   What a rude, inconsiderate "B@%^$%" and I feel sorry for the next person that even attempts to get on a ride with my children.

NASTY, NASTY, NASTY and I hope you are reading these boards you selfish witch!!!!!!!!


Sorry everyone else....everytime I remember this I start to fume!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WDWAurora

That's horrible!  I can't believe someone would do that.  I mean, even if there's more room, generally your teacup is your teacup.  Then to spin it, knowing your daughter will get sick?  I know they wanted to have fun, but at the same time, they didn't have to ride in that teacup.  Craziness.  I'm glad she managed not to get sick, despite the spinning.


----------



## Gregg

> _Originally posted by vellamint _
> *.....and I took that to mean that she would NOT spin the Teacup.
> 
> Well guess what.....her and her daughter had a great time spinning that cup as hard as they could .... I wish my baby hurled all over her!!!!!   What a rude, inconsiderate "B@%^$%" and I feel sorry for the next person that even attempts to get on a ride with my children.
> 
> *




I would have let that lady have it!  Some people just don't give a hoot about anyone but themselves.  I could never do that to someone's kids.

Gregg


----------



## Grog

> Sorry everyone else....everytime I remember this I start to fume!!!!!!!!!



You're obviously more patient than I am when it comes to people like that. If she had told me she wouldn't spin the cup, and then did it anyway, we would have had words at the exit...and I would have called her something worse than a witch!


----------



## Belle5

I can't believe they got into an occupied tea cup!  Even if one person is in it I think it is considered full and strangers can't pile in next to  them!  Am I wrong?  I would hate if I put a couple of my kids on a tea cup and then strangers pushed in!  I would have grabbed a CM and asked if they are allowed to do that. (Although, I do understand sometimes you're unprepared for these surprises and aren't sure how to handle it  that quickly.)


----------



## LINCLAIRE

> _Originally posted by CanBeGrumpy _
> *I don't know exactly where in MK this happened, but a bird had swooped down and stolen a woman's hotdog and somehow she had managed to catch the bird by the leg. She was standing there, just holding onto the bird's leg, while the bird was thrashing around trying to get away! Meanwhile, another park visitor was screaming "LET GO OF THE BIRD, LET GO OF THE BIRD". The lady finally let go of the dang bird!! I don't know what she hoped to accomplish by holding onto the bird's leg--I mean, was she going to take the hotdog out of its beak and eat it??? I'm surprised she didn't get a good pecking from that bird!!! *


Hi, I have just read this story and nearly choked on my supper where I laughed so much 
I am from the UK and it reminded me of when me and my husband  Paul were at the then Discovery Island.
We had bought some lunch and settled down at the one of the benches to eat, Paul decided that he needed to use the bathroom and left me sat alone.
This elderly gentleman came up to me and said" excuse me , I don't care very much for your partner's eating manners"
I couldn't understand what he meant until he pointed his finger next to me only to find this huge buzzard-like bird eating my husband's lunch.!!!
This thing was inches away from me but I was admiring the scenery and did not notice!!


----------



## deb305

Okay I admit it, we do not change our children's diapers in the bathroom at Disney. They are noisy, dirty, hot etc (not Disney's fault, just normal traffic). If we are near the baby centers I change there. If not I walk to a desolute section out of the way of any traffic, and with the family standing guard I change the baby in their stroller. We bring lots of extra bags to seal the soiled diaper, and deposit in trash cans far from the main drag.

Despite our precautions I am amazed by the number of curious people. NO matter how far iout of the way I go (behind the great movie ride near employee entrance, way behind the shops on main street, bench hidden by bushes way across from Safari etc) someone always has to come over and investigate. I guess they think we found some secret attraction in the park. I actually had a couple of strangers  get mad because they followed us all the way behind the Great Movie Ride, and we somehow wasted their time.

So if you ever come upon a mom and a stroller hiding somewhere, don't look (or smell)


----------



## PatriciaH

I though of another one! When DH and I were taking the Keys to The Kingdom tour we had to go behind the scenes near Splash Mountain where the parade comes out. As our group of about 20 was heading back there we all spy a lady lying on a blanket with her husband and child nursing. Except this boy was about 6 or 7 years old! They just got up quickly and left.


----------



## BostonMouse

Worst scene was the Columbian family that cut in line at Thunder Mountain.  When confronted by a CM, dad denied cutting.  CM, who must have been all of 18 yo and 115lbs soaking wet, held his ground.  Then dad starts this whole scene at the top of his lungs on how he has been offended and that the CM has cast shame on him and his family.  It was like a scene out of Scarface, Pacino accent and all.  Obviously waiting in line was not something that dad was used to doing.


----------



## PatriciaH

> _Originally posted by BostonMouse _
> *Worst scene was the Columbian family that cut in line at Thunder Mountain.  When confronted by a CM, dad denied cutting.  CM, who must have been all of 18 yo and 115lbs soaking wet, held his ground.  Then dad starts this whole scene at the top of his lungs on how he has been offended and that the CM has cast shame on him and his family.  It was like a scene out of Scarface, Pacino accent and all.  Obviously waiting in line was not something that dad was used to doing. *



Just curious how you knew they were Columbian? Did he say so?


----------



## LadyAurora

Great thread! Let's keep it going! For my part:
DH and I were on our honeymoon and stopped at DTD, West Side. I got a shock when one of those darn seagulls pooped right on my head - luckily I had a hat and sunglasses on. DH still to this day thinks that story is the most hilarious thing ever!
Not as funny was in Feb when we snuck in a day trip to the MK. We were in line for the HM, and had made it to the room where we were boarding te Doom Buggies. The CM working there must have had a looooong day, because she was yelling at all of us like we were morons. "Two or three to a buggy! No More!" Then she would repeat in Spanish "Dos or tres! No mas!".  This was no Haunted Mansion joke, like "drag yer carcasses", etc.  This was actual CM meanness.  DH and I were quite shocked, as CMs are always nice, in our experience.  
Although, after reading these threads, I can see why they could lose their patience.


----------



## stal

> _Originally posted by gshoemate _
> *  A few years back we were told my a mom, I think they were from England, that it is normal over there for young girls to have them pierced.  And here I didn't even get my ears pierced until I was like 15. *



sorry... just saw this! i live in england and i don't think i'v seen anyone under 15 or 16 with their belly button pierced.

next time i am at disney world i hope i don't see anything like these stories!


----------



## CdnDisneyFan

The only thing I have to add, was in November when my mom and I were at AK, waiting in line for the Chester/Hester ride, there was this preteen boy with an older lady just behind us (we thought they were together), and as we got to the ride itself, my mom and I wanted to ride together, the boy ran ahead of us and jumped into an empty car, and I was stuck riding in the same dinosaur in the front section.

Rant over, 

Jules


----------



## Kaybee

My most shocking experience happened at Blizzard Beach. I was
watching my son play in the child's area of Blizzard Beach and women standing next to me says "look at that man over there!"
There stood an older man by himself watching children playing
with an obvious hard on!! Yikes. Her hubby ran to get security,
but by the time they arrived the man saw he was being watched
took off. Needless to say I watched my son like a hawk after
that!!! Security kept patrolling the area but never did find him.


----------



## epcotfan

I was recently vacationing at the Animal Kingdom Lodge when I saw something horrible. I was swimming in the pool close to where the wheelchair entrance is. As I'm sure some of you know, there are steps on it and it is above the ground. Well some father decided it would be cute if his son played on it. This child was probably 2 years old. The father wasn't paying attention and the child fell sideways on his head (from the top step) onto the hard concrete. He was screaming! Then the father takes notice. I thought the child probably would have severe head injuries or a concussion. He whisks the kid to mom and the other relatives  (who are lounging at the bar) and just kinda pat the kid to get him to stop crying.  If that were me I would have called an ambulance!


----------



## 999thghost

actually this is my wife and i favorite pastime in disney..watching all the argueing couples..it really is hysterical..if you get a spot somewhere between alien encounter and mainstreet you can people watch and be totally entertained. we always say "how can people come to disneyworld and be mad".???


----------



## Humphrey Bear

We were staying at the Embassy Suites LBV last month and were swimming when we saw a women taking her son, who looked to be about five years old, to the bathroom.  Dad, who is in the pool, asked her where they were going and she said that she was taking their son to pee.  The dad said "Don't be silly...hand him to me".  So she hands him to dad and dad tells him to go ahead and pee in the pool!  While I realize that sometimes little kids do pee in the pool, it was still shocking to see that dad was encouraging it.  But the funniest part was when the son yells out "Daddy, I'm peeing in the pool!".  The father got very mad at him and told him to shut up!


----------



## lowkat

This happened last year as we were waiting to see the 4th of July fireworks at MK.  2 boys, guessing age at 11 or 12 were standing in front of us, being loud and rude, when they started talking about throwing a baby out of a tall building and watching it hit the ground.  We were horrified and let them know it.  We were wondering were their parent were and how do kids get these "brilliant" ideas?
I posted this before, but this happened at the same time.  We were facing the castle waiting for the fireworks.  We were leaning against the green wrought iron fence.  Husband got tired and squatted down, a girl about 9ish walked on his back and stood on the railing.  He promptly told her to GET DOWN.
  The fireworks were fantastic.


----------



## mmiller711

Another one for naked at the water park. 
While at TL a mother (maybe 40) and her son (17?) pull some chairs up next to us.  They proceed to take their suits out of their bags and then mom starts to get undressed.  Then the son starts to change too.  My husband then asks them (nicely) to please not strip in front of our 7 & 8 year old DD.  Mom replies "It's ok were from another country where it is done all the time".  I remind her she is in the US now and we would be thankful if they would use the changing room.  Well, at that point she gets a little huffy and held a towel between my DDs and her son.  Then he held it for her.  I couldn't belive we were the only ones to complain.


----------



## OhMari

> _Originally posted by 999thghost _
> *actually this is my wife and i favorite pastime in disney..watching all the argueing couples...??? *



I think the couples that argue are the ones that don't plan and just wing it.   The mom probably has such high expectations and her husband doesn't have a clue.  Plus, if they are not used to taking care of their kids or small children all day because they work, they take this wonderful vacation to the Happiest place on earth and can't handle it.  I know, I witnessed it with my sister-in-law and her husband and 1 child.

I have 4 older children and she expected us to be the babysitter, plus she wanted us to let my niece  sleep in our room so they could get their rest.  Such a long story, I'm sorry for going on and on.


----------



## musicalSaranader

This is a great thread!  It's amazing just how "shocking" people can be.  I suppose the worst I've seen was a few years ago (I can't for the life of me remember where in the World we were) but it was a really hot, sunny day, and there was a slightly heavy-set middle-aged man walking around with his shirt sitting up on top of his *big* belly, which was hanging way over his pants.  I can understand it was hot, but it was rather gross.

Now, I have to admitt that I may once in a while be guilty of that "stopping in the middle of traffic" thing.  I am an avid photographer, and if I see a great picture, I just have to take it.  I try to, you know, slow down before actually stopping, but if any one on this thread has been caught behing me, I appologize!!


----------



## Ratpack

I have two things from our trip last week.  The first was a child and their father was near the Dumbo ride and dad was doing something and the child was wearing either a "leash" or a lanyard, anyway, there was a strap attached to the child.  Well the child proceeded to do something to aggrevate their dad and he snatched that strap and somehow busted the child's lip or nose, blood was running everywhere.  Last we saw, they were heading either to first aid or out of the park.

Second happened on our way home not really in WDW but shocking none the less.  We're driving up I-95 near Jacksonville and we pass this car with a young couple in it.  The guy was driving and the girl was, well to keep it clean, doing things that would be better left in private.  Right there in broad daylight for everyone on the interstate to see.


----------



## melindaandrob

One of the things that shocked me, is when talking about some of the crazy things seen in the parks my dkids pipe up and start telling what THEY have witnessed.  Dd (10) tells, too many to count, stories about things she has seen parents do to their kids.  Slapping, swearing, throwing things.  Kids see everything!


----------



## DisneyDiver

Right, I've got a pet peeve, but before I start I need to explain something. I am Scottish, and like to think of myself as someone who tries to switch on to the US lifestyle when I go on holiday... 

Anyway, what I truly despise are those Brits that are so ignorant, so utterly thick, that they can't fathom the fact that in the US, some things have different names.

For example, on a number of occassions, I have seen an obnoxious English/Scottish beer bellied cretin taking it upon themselves to explain to a CM at a snack stall that they should say they sell Crisps, not Chips, because it will confuse people who come over from the UK and expect to get a plate of fries from a tiny food stall. *******.

I felt like going over to the guy and pointing out that the world did not revolve around his fat head, and that he should realise that people in their native country should not have to alter their way of life to suit you.

And also, could people who talk about a "British" accent please be more specific - I know you mean English, but don't tar all people from the UK with the same brush when you're being negative about Nigel flashing his bits in a waterpark, or the grumpy gus who hates people giving him back his money.

Thank you


----------



## skoi

> _Originally posted by DisneyDiver _
> *Right, I've got a pet peeve, but before I start I need to explain something. I am Scottish, and like to think of myself as someone who tries to switch on to the US lifestyle when I go on holiday...
> 
> Thank you! I was going to say something like this, but being American, didn't want to get flamed. Everyone complains about ugly Americans abroad, but we're not the only ones who don't adapt to the customs. When my family visited Italy, we tried, and we were humiliated by the bad behavior the other Americans we ran into.
> 
> 
> Err-- I  think I messed up quoting here, so I'll try to make the best of this.
> 
> DisneDiver also wrote:
> 
> "And also, could people who talk about a "British" accent please be more specific - I know you mean English, but don't tar all people from the UK with the same brush..."
> 
> Well I for one, though I've known people from all parts of England and a few from Ireland, can't differentiate UK accents unless they're very stereotypical-- like the way they do the Scottish guys in English comedies. Being from the Northeastern section of the US, I can barely distinguish American accents besides "Southern", "Boston", "New York", and "Texas". To people's chagrin, I think everyone else sounds just like me.
> 
> Julie*


----------



## DisneyDiver

Well, if that is the case, then I apologise, I guess it's not as obvious as it sounds to someone from the Uk...

We always get called English on holiday, we've grown to accept it, but occasionally you get someone who gets it right - that someone (the only person in Florida so far to correctly identify my rather stereotypical Scottish accent) was a server at the HRC in USO. 

That sever got a good tip that day!


----------



## Moosysmom

DisneyDiver,
I guess I'm lucky, I have friends from Scotland, Ireland (North and Republic) and England so I can usually tell the difference.  I have been complimented on that talent, but luckily it is because of friendships.


----------



## brunoflipper

ok here are mine...

both from this past may...

while standing waiting for illuminations to start, i leave my family to go grab a beer... i walk past the restaurant in morocco (Tangierine Cafe) and i am astounded to see a boy of six or 7 peeing on the side of building with his father telling him in french to "hâte! hâte!" ("hurry! hurry!")... 
the ultimate for our trip was upon returning from PI at about 1 am, our group of adults stumbled upon a couple in their 20's on the lower sitting porch in front of of BWV (the covered one)... let's put it this way, the  girl was performing a "job"... they saw us (well he did) and she quickly abated and they scurried away...

all further affirmation of my belief that many people are just completely nuts...


----------



## Angelgirl13202

this is an awsome post i just have to say bump!!!!

Iv seen people take naps on benchs in the mk and ounce in the ws at epcot but thats all iv seen.

I have to say thou this was a very funny post


----------



## TimeWarp

We had been in line for some time to ride Dinosaur and there was a family about 10 feet in front of us. Well, the DS(about 10 yrs old) was crying and then he vomited and his mom grabbed him and made him continue onto the ride.


----------



## Darian

> _Originally posted by brunoflipper _
> *"the ultimate for our trip was upon returning from PI at about 1 am, our group of adults stumbled upon a couple in their 20's on the lower sitting porch in front of of BWV (the covered one)... let's put it this way, the  girl was performing a "job"... they saw us (well he did) and she quickly abated and they scurried away..."
> *



Sounds like a REAL Kodak moment! Video to show the hotel management, security or their parents would have been nice.  Some of the things that go on the balconies of some people's rooms rooms are just inappropriate.  You wonder why these people don't even have the decency to not leave their panties on their balcony for you to discover the next morning.  

Maybe its because I'm over 40, but I just don't get it.  

Darian


----------



## Disney's Deluxe Princess

Oh, I have balcony story for you.  My DH and I were staying in a dormer room at the GF.  Those are the rooms at the top floor with a "private balcony", meaning that you have to stand up to be seen by passersby.  So, one night DH went out to get us some snacks from Gasparilla's .  We were going to eat them on the balcony and watch the fireworks.  I was sitting alone on the balcony and I heard the couple next door come out.  After a couple of minutes I hear some grunting and groaning and "Oh babys".  I went inside because I felt like a "peeping Tom".  5 minutes later DH comes back and I fill him in on the balcony action.  So, DH decides to make a big production about going on the balcony.  He opens the door and loudly yells, "YEAH, IT"S FIREWORKS TIME!".  LOL    We heard them move the balcony chairs and they took the party back into their room.


----------



## alvernon90

> _Originally posted by Disney's Deluxe Princess _
> *I was sitting alone on the balcony and I heard the couple next door come out.  After a couple of minutes I hear some grunting and groaning and "Oh babys".  I went inside because I felt like a "peeping Tom".  *



Hey, I say if people want to do stuff like that out in public, you're entitled to enjoy the show!

Or if you insist on letting them know you're there because you want them to stop, say something to really embarass them like: "Wow, very flexible!  I'm impressed!"


----------



## musicalSaranader

Alvernon, you're hilarious!  I agree completely!


----------



## Poohnatic

In the balcony situation, I would be inclined  to say

"Hey honey, someone's having sex on the next balcony!" even though he wasn't even in the room!

Heck, a friend of mine is so bold that he'd probably shout over "can we watch?", LOL!

Suzanne


----------



## Grog

I would have had to shout something like "Disney entertainment just gets better every year!"


----------



## WDWguru

> _Originally posted by Jay Since 72 _
> *"The only thing neccessary for evil to succeed is that good men do nothing".
> 
> I'm not positive, but wasn't that Winston Churchill? *





Edmund Burke, and it's one of my favorites. (For more info, here's a link to several of his quotes: http://www.quoteland.com/author.asp?AUTHOR_ID=66) It's a little late, but I've just discovered this thread today. My apologies if someone else has already provided this info - I'm only to page 17!


----------



## Strings

This happened last trip with DN4.  We were in line for, of all thingg Dumbo.  DN squats down to tie her shoes and looks up at the family in line next to us.  There is a rather large gentleman there.  DN suddenly pipe up with,  "Auntie Liz, why isnt that man wearing panties?  I can see his tiny wee-wee. "  Two things went through my mind at that point.  Major chafing and the Friends episode.  My DS was mortified, and so was he. Afterv having waited 35 minuted I was not getting out of line.  Why is it that kids always use their loudest voice when saying something embarrassing?


----------



## princess angel

omg, all I have to say is "Walt" would not find any of this amusing!

yikes, sometimes things just happen...3 yr olds do not just start peeing on the plants in the WL lobby unless they were taught that it is OK to just pee wherever they feel like it !

I have seen the sun burnt babies,  parents hitting their children, children licking garbage pails...
leftover food from room service disappear off the plate when left outside my door for housekeeping to pick up...

during our most recent trip, we were on teh bus coming back from MK to the Yacht Club, adn a Mom says to her son, "say excuse me, if they dont move, Push them!"
I was flabbergasted!  parents create these monsters!

it's too bad !

Laura


----------



## twinmomplus2

Well, somtimes 3 year olds do, pee in a bush. And noone does have to condone it. They are unpredictable thats! also why they are so much fun. I can tell you..... I have 2 almost 3 year olds. Who burp the alphabet. (well one does) And he most assuredly was not taught.  To the prior poster, the  aunt of the 3 year old. I personnely would have laughed As long as it wasn't one of mine   If it happened to be one Then of course I would have to admonish them, But, kids do this type of stuff thats what parents are for to teach them not to.


----------



## BrerRabbit28

This is completey nasty when done out in the open. Once in mickey's toon town fair I saw a Brazlian woman breast feed her kid right on the side walk. I didn't even realize it until she turned to look at something talk about gross. I think it is worse than anything I have seen on this thread.


----------



## Strings

Brerrabbit, I am certainly not in the La Leche league.  I think that it is necessary to be discreet when nursing.  Having said this, Florida is extremely warm and placing a blanket over a baby in 90+ degree temps can cause the baby to overheat,  This mother should have found a more isolated area to nurse.  I do not feel that seeing a nursing mother can be placed in the same category as slapping a child, public sex, and sweariing in front of children.


----------



## cali2gagirl

I think one of the things was at the pool...there was a girl..probably about 6 or so...but playing in her underwear. Not that this SHOULD matter..but it does.. she was a "little" overweight...where it appeared she was developing already.. I'm sorry...there are some sick people out there...they shouldn't have let their daughter play topless in her flowered panties!!


----------



## propchick

> Speaking of photo ops. Have you ever taken a photo and when you got it back the stuff in the background suprised you?



I promise I'll finish reading the whole thread, but I just have to comment on this one.  SisChick and I used to play a game called "Pictures".  Everytime we noticed someone whip out a camera and take a picture, we'd do something goofy in the background.  (NEVER obscene, and never if it was obviously a special picture.)  It was usually something like both of us looking up at the sky all shocked, like we had just seen Superman, lol.  It was always just something silly, and it still cracks me up to this day to think of the people going through their reams of vacation pics, stopping, and saying, "Hey, look at those idiots in the background!"

I'll admit that I still do it sometimes now, but usually it's tamer stuff like grinning like some kind of manic game show host, or doing some really strange, dorky dance step (picture Carlton from "The Fresh Prince").  (Or pretending to almost trip if it's a video, lol.)

Re-reading this, it sounds kind of bad, but I promise we did the kind of stuff that became everyone's favorite vacation picture, lol!


----------



## cindyfan

propchick......LOL
That must be you in a lot of our pictures!!!  

I also seem to get a lot of pictures of the backs of strangers heads.  One trip....it seemed every time I tried to get my DD in front of either the castle, Tree of Life, SSE, etc....someone would just walk right in front of the camera just as I snapped it. 
We had a lot of fun with it!!  I would go to take a picture and my DD would scream "WAIT'!!!  Then people all around would suddenly stop and look around!!!  We still laugh about it!!

One trip my older DD had a UTI (no that isn't funny, but we have to make the best of it!!).....anyway she had to use the restroom a lot....So we would wait outside and take her picture when she came out.  You should have seen the looks an people's faces if they walked out with her!!!!


----------



## SuprGro78

I took a picture of my parents on a white water rapids ride.  The man sitting next to them is picking up his jacket, but his hand is partially draped in the coat and it looks like his flipping us the bird.  I laughed when I got that one.  I also took a picture of a guy who looks just like santa and I told my cousins that he went to disney after christmas to rest.


----------



## currycook

Exited the muppets show in MGM.  This other man had his son urinating in the open.  I just looked in unblief and he got mad at me for starring.  Had to leave or he wanted to fight me..   Oh man.... what a bad time.


----------



## Darian

currycook - public urination is a sex offense.  Depending upon the kid's age it's honestly doubtful he'd get prosecuted.  Next time just videotape the whole exchange and if the loser tries to fight you, there it is on tape to show disney security and law enforcement.  If you do get assaulted, just kindly ask the officers on scene that they arrest him (insist if necessary) and take him downtown for booking.  The cost for that whole experience alone will be more than trivial for such a person and may actually teach them a lesson.

It just really rubs me the wrong way when some scum of the earth behaves badly at WDW and then threatens decent folks.  Sorry you had to experience that exchange with that guy.  Raising a kid like that will come back to haunt him, that you can be certain of.

Darian


----------



## jjarman

Okay, with all these stories of boys peeing in the bushes and such I just had to throw this one in.  It was not at WDW but my best friend and I thought it so funny.  We had taken our two DS to the lake for a picnic and swim.  Now this lake had no public swimming area and no bath rooms.  My DS age barely 3 and just potty trained and her DS age 7 had to go pee.  Well, it was a lake and no bathrooms and being in Texas very few trees or bushes.  We told them just go pee in the lake.  They looked at us like we were crazy.  We just kept insisting they just go on out in the water and pee like the fishes do.  Well, my friend and I got to talking and for some reason we both looked up and there were our two darling boys in about 6 inches of water with their swim trunks around their knees peeing in the lake.  We both screamed but afterwards couldn't fuss as we had told them to pee in the lake.  I just didn't expect them to do it in quite that way.


----------



## phanomouse

> _Originally posted by propchick _
> * SisChick and I used to play a game called "Pictures".  Everytime we noticed someone whip out a camera and take a picture, we'd do something goofy in the background.   *



I used to do this all of the time, started when I was about 8 yrs old.  I also used to... I may get some critisism for this but... well I would sometimes pretend like I thought people were famous and beg them to let me have a picture with them while I had my brother film it.  Sometimes I would pretend that I worked somewhere and I direct people around.  For example, one summer break we went with my father on one of his business trips to seattle to check on things at his main office in Seattle.  He took us all up into canada and one of the days we were there we went to Buschart (I think thats how you spell it) Gardens.  There were different tour groups there that really didn't have a guide so I decided to be there guide.  There was a point in the path where it forked and then a ways down joined back together.  I don't know what made me do this but I started sending three people one way and then three the other, and they all did it willingly.  My family was sitting not far away and were all laughing histarically and then I saw a real employee walk up to them and he talked to my father for a while... I knew I was in deep.  So I let the rest of the people have a break from my insanity and I went over to my father who told me that all of the employee's that had been in the area had been watching and were having a great time and they took some pictures and wanted to know if it was ok it was ok that they did.  I think I dodged a bullet there.


----------



## chell

> _Originally posted by Trena _
> *DD (4) and I saw Santa at Fantasmic about 3 years ago around New Years Day.  He was wearing suspenders and red clothes.  They introduced him and had him stand and wave to the crowd.  DD LOVED IT!  Mickey and Santa! Now that is a vacation. *



Now that I think about it we saw him too on our last trip.  We were talking about how much he looked like Santa.  If I see him again I'll just have to ask him if we can have a pic made with him.


----------



## mom2boys

Three years ago we were on the sidewalk between the exit to Mickey's house & the playground.  A young boy of about 13 was in a wheel chair being pushed by another boy of about the same age.  Suddenly the boy in the wheelchair was face first on the pavement.  A woman about 10 feet away starts screaming hysterically "my baby, oohhh my baby"  About that time the boys gets up and sprints across the sidewalk.  Mom chases him & starts cussing at him and beating him with her fists.  She his calling him the f word and just beating him.  Finally a man - not with them calmly says "Ma'am watch your language this is a family park"  With that she starts screaming at him, telling him she'll talk to her son any way she pleases.  
I was totally shocked by the wheelchair portion of the episode and even felt badly for the boy & his poor distraught mother. Then when she started in on him.  I can't imagien what there homelife is like.  Obviously the mother had no problem with her son riding around in a wheelchair all day when he obviously didn't need it.


----------



## ProfGoofy

This one happened at Disneyland, we were taking a break on a bench in the hub at the end of Main Street when my curious 18 month old DS decided he wanted to touch the grass and sniff the flowers in the gardens  lining the walks around the hub.  Well before we knew what he was up to, he figured he could get closer by poping his head between the  metal bars of the knee high, green fence lining the walks.  And when he tried to pull his head out, we all suddenly realized that his head was stuck.  So my son starts to cry, my DW starts to get upset but mangages to comfort him, and I'm at a loss as to what to do.  Meanwhile, security and the suits come out of the wood work and try to help.  Two guests offer to try to pull the bars a part. The park nurse is called to see if she could lotion my DS's head and slide him out.  In the meantime a group of concerned onlookers gather and this one guy pulls out a camera and starts taking pictures of my crying DS and upset DW.  My DW hears the guy's camera, looks up and is shocked to see him standing there taking pictures and says, "You're taking pictures of this!?!"  The guy says, "Sure, it's funny."  My wife who is still trying to calm my son down, seethingly says to the guys, "This is not funny."  The guy's response was, "Sure it is. You'll look back on this one day and laugh, and you'll thank me for taking the pictures." (I don't know if this guy planned on selling us a picture of this or what) I looked at security and the suits and they, along with everyone else, were staring at this guy with the camera.  The camera guy didn't say a word, but quickly slithered away.

Long story short with my DS, the lotion that the nurse brought didn't help his head was too big, so the paramedics were called.  As the paramedics were arriving, I heard someone in the crowd passing by say, push him through.  It took a second, but my brain clicked when I remembered, as I'm sure most of you mothers who have given birth out there know, with a baby under the age of two, the head is a big solid mass, the rest of the body is small and squeezable.  So before the paramedics reached into their bag of tricks, I took hold of my DS, turned him so his shoulders could slide through the bars and then slide the rest of him through.  Cheers all around and pats on the back from security and the suits.  My DS was happily smiling in my DW's arms and no worse for wear, though he now knows not to stick his head where it doesn't belong (Later on at City Hall, DS was presented with two signed pictures, one from Mickey and the gang and one from Winnie the Pooh and the gang).  

For the rest of the day, I had to keep an eye on my DW and a look out for the guy with the camera, because I knew if my DW ever got her hands on him, she was going to shove his head through a couple metal bars, then smile while telling him how funny it is and not to worry, one day he to will look back on it and laugh.


----------



## musicalSaranader

That's quite a story there!  Now here's something I've always wondered about a situation like this:  if a kid's head can fit one way through the bars, why can't it fit back the way it came so easily?


----------



## mitros

I think it has something to do with the ears. When going foward into the bars, your ears pretty much lie flat .When reversing the procedure you are going in the opposite direction and your ears do not get as flat. Put your hands up againest your cheeks and slide them back over your ears, they go easily. Now try reversing that. Put your hands in back of your ears and move them foward, keeping them tight againest your head . Uncomfortable, isn't it?


----------



## ProfGoofy

mitros has it right, the ears acted like the barbs on a fishing hook.


----------



## musicalSaranader

OK, I get it now.


----------



## mitros

Thanks, the fish hook barbs is a good comparison.


----------



## Zelda

My niece and I were the only ones in the Swiss Family Robinson Treehouse late one night. I hear crunching under my feet, look down and there were hundreds of cockroaches!!! We both noticed but neither said anything -- too busy getting out fast!


----------



## LadyAurora

DH and I were at the Marketplace just relaxing and waiting for sunset one night. At the next table was a Grandpa with his two grandsons, one about 5 and one about 2 or 3. Grandpa was busy keeping an eye on the 5YO, while the 2YO was walking along the railing, looking at the ducks, but not going too far away. Suddenly, he too decides to put his head through the bars! The little boy was screaming as soon as he realized his predicament. The big brother was laughing! The grandpa was panicking! He couldn't get the boy's head out of the railing.  While I was busy wondering why Disney has railings that kids can fit their head through, and is it Grandpa's fault that he wasn't watching and other non-helpful things, my DH calmly went over and twisted the little one's head the right way so that it fit back through the bars (hard to do when you're panicking). The grandpa was very thankful and even had the boys calm again before Grandma returned with ice cream. Maybe Grandpa never got busted!


----------



## FFerret

> _Originally posted by LadyAurora _
> *, he too decides to put his head through the bars! The little boy was screaming as soon as he realized his predicament. The big brother was laughing! The grandpa was panicking! He couldn't get the boy's head out of the railing.  While I was busy wondering why Disney has railings that kids can fit their head through, and is it Grandpa's fault that he wasn't watching and other non-helpful things, my DH calmly went over and twisted the little one's head the right way so that it fit back through the bars (hard to do when you're panicking). The grandpa was very thankful and even had the boys calm again before Grandma returned with ice cream. Maybe Grandpa never got busted! *



Oh Lord, this reminds me of a McD incident we had.  Somehow my little boy got HIS head through the railing and we could NOT figure out how--there was NO WAY to pull it back!!!  Finally we figured out what he did--he had WALKED through it, only his head couldn't go -- we had it all wrong, and simply had him step backwards  

What a panc!


----------



## hucifer

> _Originally posted by Zelda _
> *My niece and I were the only ones in the Swiss Family Robinson Treehouse late one night. I hear crunching under my feet, look down and there were hundreds of cockroaches!!! We both noticed but neither said anything -- too busy getting out fast! *


I think I would have broken some speed records getting out of there.  Holy cow!


----------



## FloridaCat

During our July trip we were waiting for the bus to WLfrom AK. We were close to the front and had been waiting 10-15 minutes when the bus pulled up. This Lady and three kids who had been seating some distance away came running up and jumped in front of everyone to board. She got in front of my DD and that was a wrong thing to do and she let her know it loud and clear. DD also gave her another seromon as we got off. and everyone clapped.


----------



## mitros

Yes, I know what you are talking about, as I also live in Florida. I did not actually mean clean, as in cleaning up food debris as you would to clear northern roaches out of your house. What I meant was to spray insecticide in the immediate area if there were that many in one place. I know Disney uses different types of sprays for large infestations of the palmettos in a particular area.. As an afterthought, would the palmettos swarm like the scene described on an artificial tree of steel and fiberglass that the swiss family tree house is made of? Have they adapted to the artificial stuff? i thought they were on live trees for some sort of sustenence.  {moderator: sorry, I realize this a little off topic}


----------



## NotUrsula

I've never actually lived in Florida, but I grew up in the very southernmost part of S. Louisiana; the fauna is essentially identical! The tree roaches will adapt to any damp, dark place where they can nest; the eggs need water, but not standing water. The are mostly in trees for the moisture that collects in and around the leaves. In some ways I think that an artificial tree might provide more moisture than a real one, as it doesn't actually absorb water.

I don't know how much good it really does to spray in an outdoor environment, especially one that people track through all day long.  A powder like Roach-Pruf would be better for outdoor bugs, but I doubt WDW would use it; it would be too easy for small children to get into it and ingest it in such a public place.

Though now that I think about it, I'm sure that trash does collect at the base of and in the crevices of that treehouse.  Things always fall when people climb.


----------



## RickinNYC

I was actually the victim of a shocking story that quite a few fellow guests were witness to.  My partner and I were crossing the bridge from the hub to Tomorrowland when out of the clear blue sky, WHAP!  A seagull (it was HUGE I tell ya!) came out of nowhere and wacked me on the top of my head, knocking me aside and flew off!

It scared the bejesus out of me! My partner kept asking me if I was okay, a couple of guests asked (in VERY amused tones) if I was okay, some Disney suits trotted over to me to ask if I was ok.  

I was okay!

I just kept muttering something about Hitchcock, Tippi Hedren and my mussed 'do.


----------



## bigtinkfun

Not as shocking as some of the stories I've read here, but in January 2000, I was visiting MK and decided to get a hot dog.  As I wandered away from the cart, there was a hard thump on my shoulder that drew my attention.  Then I felt a slight tug on my hot dog.  I looked up just in time to see a gull flying off with 2/3 of my hot dog!  I was flabbergasted!

The CM running the cart was very nice about it, though.  Gave me a new hot dog and told me it happens all the time.  

Slightly OT, but the most shocking thing I ever saw on vacation happened in Cape May, NJ, not WDW.  I was attending Mass one Saturday afternoon, and seated on my left was a little boy of about three or so.  On my right was this family: Mother, father, three hulking sons.  So I'm pretty much stuck in the pew for the duration of the Mass.  Everything's going fine, and about 10 minutes into the service, I notice the little boy seems a bit fidgety.  Not unusual.  I look to my left, and the little guy is, well, pleasuring himself.  I think to myself, surely, Mama is going to notice this and put a gentle, but emphatic stop to it.  

Oh, think again!  This went on for about twenty minutes, and I don't think she was oblivious.  There was no way she could have not noticed.  I can't blame the child, he was too young to know that his behavior was inappropriate.  She should have corrected him.

Mercifully, it was a lightning fast Mass.  I went up to receive Communion, and found a seat in another pew.


----------



## Chim Chiminy

I have a few shocking things that happened on this trip.  
First up, teens smoking an illegal substance in the hot tub at our resort at 1:30 in the morning.  They quickly put it out, then started splashing water on their faces, in their hair, and swishing it in their mouths!  The girl holding it wrapped it in a towel, then held the towel to her chest as though that is always how she sits in a hot tub.  After a couple of uncomfortable minutes, they were out of there.  
As reported on the pet peeve thread, I witnessed a young boy (about 3 or 4) peeing on some bushes near stroller return at AK.  His parents just stood back.  Some CMs noticed and were actually laughing about it, telling each other to look.  I don't know which I was more shocked at, the boy peeing or the reaction/inaction of the CMs.
Now, back to the teens.  There were a lot of teen groups roaming about and we saw a lot of inappropriate behavior (at least considering that they were at WDW.)  There never seemed to be any parents.  We saw a lot of making out, groping, etc.  going on.  
Finally, at Fantasmic, we arrived into the ampitheater around 6:45 for the 8:30 show.  We were midway down in the Mickey section.  Great seats.  There were two women with four kids right behind us.  About  thirty minutes before showtime, some of the kids needed to go to the restroom.  So one woman took all four kids, leaving one woman holding all the seats.  By this time it is packed.  In walks this woman with two kids who asks if the seats are taken.  The woman says "Yes, everyone is in the restroom right now."  This other woman says "Oh well" with a nasty tone and sits down.  I turned around to look and the poor woman was shocked.  She didn't speak very good english and really didn't know what to do.  If she got up to get help, then she would lose any remaining seats.  And this new woman wasn't budging.  
So I got up and went around and asked quietly if she wanted me to go get a castmember, go get some help.  She said "Yes, thank you."  I went to the top of the ampitheater and told a CM what had happened and he went and got security.  I explained to security what had happened as well.  
Well, we get down to this woman and he turns to me and says that he can't be moving everybody around, would the original woman (one I was trying to help) mind moving to the top of the ampitheater?  He tried convincing her that they were better seats up there!  (I have sat up there, and these seats this time were far better.)  He talked to her for a few minutes and I was just shocked because she had done nothing wrong, here I was trying to help her and I felt like I had made it worse.  She held her ground though and insisted that she was not moving, and he finally removed the other woman and her two kids.  So it worked out.  The people around us applauded, everyone kept saying "That was just wrong."  Which it was.  Why should someone have to give up the seats they have saved for almost two hours to someone rude and inconsiderate?  
My BIL did say that the other woman probably put some kind of booty curse on me or something....


----------



## kapeppy

DH and I were sitting on the beach at the Poly waiting for FIS and for the EWP when a woman with two young boys (ages about 8 and 5) came up and told the kids to sit on a beach chair, don't move a musle, and wait while she went inside to get some food.  She put the older child in charge of the younger child.  Of course, kids will be kids and they started playing in the sand near the chair.  Well, they eventually got into a sand fight and the little kid stormed off and the big kid encouraged him to go far, far away.  I did keep my eye on the little one as he went quite aways down the beach but I was afraid to really do anything about it.  Well, I don't know where the mother went to get the food but she missed the fireworks as well as half of the EWP.  When she got to the chair and only saw the older child she went berzerk and was about to call security to find her "lost child".  I politely told the woman where her son was and she ran down the beach to get him.  Well, when she came back she started screaming at the older child that HE was supposed to watch the little one, that HE should have chased him down the beach and brought him back, and that if the little one had been abducted or fell into the water and drowned that HE would have been responsible!  HE - what about HER?  Hello, what type of parent leaves her young children alone on a beach at night.  I don't care if it's WDW or not.  It's still not smart or safe!  I sat there in total disbelief and just shook my head.  They then started eating their food and acted like nothing happened.  What is wrong with people?!  By the way, she never even thanked me for telling her where her child was.

Amazing!


----------



## Mortlives

We just got back, and while we were there last week, I got such a shock I didn't know how to react.  This woman punched her approximately 12 year old son in the stomach, so that he doubled over.  It took me a couple of minutes to realize that that was what I had just seen, and I hadn't hallucinated it or something.  I mean, who would think someone would do such a thing in public?  In Animal Kingdom, of all places.  Have a Disney day indeed.  Unfortunately, by the time I regathered my wits, she was gone so I couldn't turn security on her.

Hopefully, someone else did.

Ciao,
Mort.


----------



## TigrLvsPooh

WOW!    That is horrible.   I don't blame you for being stunned, I probably would have been also.  It's sad and sickening to think of people hurting their own children.  

On another topic, I can't believe this thread is still alive!  When I originally posted I had no idea it would go on like this.    WOW!


----------



## epcotfan

I was at WDW a few weeks ago. My mother and I decided to dine at Liberty Tree Tavern for lunch. When we made the priority seating at the restaurant the host asked for how many and where we were from. We simply said Canada. I thought they were just asking for marketing/demographic reasons. I had forgotten that when you were called to your seating they announced, "Here ye, here ye, please welcome so and so from the great state of (insert your state/country here" 

   Anyhow we are waiting to be called and here the various hosts call out, "Here ye, here ye, please welcome the Jones family from the great state of California, etc..." This went on a few times and finally we were called. The host said, "Here ye, here ye, please welcome the XXXXXX family from the great country of Canada" So just as that is said and we get up to go to our table this woman in the waiting area bursts out laughing at the statement. Like loud obnoxious laughing. She hadn't laughed at any of the state families that were called out. I just thought that was incredibly rude! If you don't like Canada fine but have some freaking manners and keep your opinions to yourself.


----------



## cam-89

lol......my cousin actually told me this one. He wasn't feeling too good, so he was resting in his room when he hears this person talking on the walkie talkie in his room (he thought it was me playing a joke on him.) and the person says "Hey Jim, come on up! I've got 2 naked women in the room!" What goes on in the Lodge at night?!


----------



## CdnDisneyFan

Actually, yes I have had a shock!!! The day before DM and I left, I was looking in the room for a resort postcard to take home with me, (they had none), when I decided to look in the bible, maybe someone had stuck one in there as a bookmark or something, but when I opened it up, I looked down, and nearly barfed, someone had written profanities in it!!! Talk about sacreligious!!! I hurried down to Guest Services with it, and boy Noel the CM was so apologetic about it. Didn't get any postcard, but not a fun thing to find last day of vacation!!!!

Jules

º0º


----------



## gillis95

Been shocked a couple of times!!  Once in EPCOT we saw an older gentleman (70's) with a life size Kermit puppet on his hand making it 'talk' walking with - I don't think I'm assuming - a prostitute.  She was 20-30 something in spike heels and a slinky black and red dress.  I think they were playing 'Mommy and son'! Everyone was staring at them.

We were waiting for our Minnie's Breakfast at Poly when a young girl comes running by and stops right in front of my DH sitting on a bench and pukes - slightly splashing his shoes.  My DH just smiles at me and says'excuse me' and bolts to the BR himself..needless to say breakfast was not that great!

We shared a bus to AK with a family: Dad and twin dtrs (11ish) and dad's brother I think (they looked alike) and other young boy.  Dad continued to yell and say terrible things to one of the girls.  How she was ruining the vacation and other mean things.  Giving her really terrible looks.  Then being so sweet to the other twin.  I felt so bad for her.  My DH and I wanted to take her with us!  We never saw her do 1 thing that would cause such treatment.  The crazy thing was we kept running into that family throughout the day and dad was still doing it.  Poor girl.


----------



## disneysteve

Ok, I haven't read all 26 pages, but here's my story.

We were in EPCOT several years ago. There was a family - Mom, Dad and toddler son (less than 3 years old). The stroller was parked on the sidewalk. The Dad and son were on the grass (where you aren't supposed to walk anyway) and the son had his pants down and was urinating on the ground. To make matters even worse, Mom was nearby videotaping the whole affair! Really makes you wonder about folks when you see something like that.

Steve


----------



## Goofymum

I was at Disney with my parent's, my sister and DS in 2000. We were at MVMCP when we stopped to use the restroom. My mom who has had multiple knee surgeries opted to use the larger handicap accessible stall..not to mention it was the only one available. A woman with a little girl in a wheelchair came in and the mother kept trying to peek into the stall to see who was in there. When my mom was finished the woman started yelling at my mom telling her she shouldn't be using that stall and shouting obscenities at her. When my mom came out of the bathroom the woman followed her out still yelling, she then went back in and my sister who was angry that someone would speak to someone like that at Disney went into the bathroom only to get the same earful. If the little girl had been in there before, my mom would have gladly let her use the stall first.


----------



## Hollymom1229

My Sis, Best Friend and I were at WDW in July 2001.  Understandably for the time of year the parks were crowded.  We were at MK and decided to ride the carousel because it had a short line, less than ten minutes.  We went running to the back side by the exit and got on our horses.  A man came in through the exit with his two kids and put them on the carousel.  We knew he wasn't handicapped, because he purposefully waited until the CM had passed by on final checks before coming in.  In my nicest tone I said "Sir, the line is on the other side, that's the exit."  So he gave me the finger and had his kids ride the carousel.  I'm not much on confrontation, but I still wish I'd turned him in to the CM.


----------



## kandmwedding

Whew.... that was a long, funny, sad, disgusting 26 pages.  But, well worth the read!

Now, my story...

My Dad, Mom, sis and I had been waiting over 2 hours to ride Test Track (even with FastPass).  We'd gotten almost to the front of the line - you know the big room where you line up around the outside before they let you in to take your seats.  We were about halfway around the room when the lady from the very back drags her son up to the front of the line and tries to push her way in.  My dad yelled something like "Wait your turn - the line's back there".  The lady replied "You wait - like you waited at Auschwitz".  Thats right, she was telling us to wait like we apparantly waited at the German concentration camp.  I'm not sure if she thought we were Jewish (and was being anti-Jew) or if she was Jewish and was trying to allude that we (Americans) waited too long before doing anything.  I think it was the latter, which was really obnoxious being that my grandfather fought in WW2 to stop the injustices going on.  Neither my family, nor she or her son looked Jewish, so it really made little sense.  Not the end of the world, but definitely a shock!


----------



## minniestheone

We were in line for Peter Pan's Flight and you know how that line is.  This older foreign couple is "making out" in front of us while our 8 year old son stared.  We were trying to distract him but the way the line is, that was virtually impossible.  ANYHOW, they finally stopped and the woman then proceeded to take out a toothbrush, put toothpaste on it and brush her teeth in line.  She took a sip of her husband's water, swirled it in her mouth, then spit it on the ground where she was standing!  My husband lost it and went off but she acted as if she didn't understand him.


----------



## mmausse

Ok, I'll bite altho' I admit I only read the first 3 pages.  It seems that I am always a witness to something strange when I visit the World.  Y'all be the judge:

During my trip in October 1996, I went to Typhoon Lagoon.  I just wanted to relax on those innertubes that float around and go thru the caves.  There was a couple also lounging but when he got drenched by the ice water he jumped up - he was TOTALLY naked.  He yelled something in French to his female companion, who I now noticed was also nude.  I paddled as quickly as I could to the next lifeguard station (in actuality, I dove out of my tube and swam REAL FAST).  The CM couldn't believe my story until she saw them float au naturale by.  She blew her whistle and jumped in the water with a towel - she asked me to give her the radio (which she'd forgotten).  The couple clearly did not think they had done anything wrong.  The CM kept repeating - no, this is America, MUST HAVE CLOTHES!  Then a whole bunch of CMs showed up and led the couple wrapped in big towels back to the entrance.  The man pointed to the sign with the rules.  He was right - at the time it said nothing about requiring a bathing suit.  I watched the CMs put up big signs that day saying bathing suits were MANDATORY.  The signs were changed within 2 days.

Same time - new story.  I was staying at GF in Sugar Loaf Lodge.  It was very late at night when I returned to my room  (like2am).  I was vacationing alone and anxious to get sleep.  At first I thought I was dreaming.  Around 245am, I turned over in bed and there was someone else in it.......with me.  It took me a few moments to realize that I was awake and this was no dream.  I screamed and jumped out of bed (or rather flew).  There was a really old man sound asleep in my bed.  My scream did nothing to wake him so I tried to used the phone and the line was dead.  I grabbed some sweat pants and sweatshirt, my purse, and my room key and went to the lobby of the Lodge to call for help - that phone too was dead.  Not wanting to leave a total stranger in my room, I began knocking on doors of other guests.  the first 3 rooms, they checked their phones and they were dead too.  Fortunately, the 4th room (& to be honest, my loud knocking had pretty much woken up the whole floor) they called the lobby and they sent security down.  The old man had wandered from his room for some unknown reason.  HOW, you are asking did he get in mine?  GF explained that sometimes the keys get coded alike for different rooms because there were only SO many codes.  The funny thing is his wife didn't miss him.  GF upgraded me to a different room and lodge that night to make amends but eew.

And lastly, last December I spent a month at WDW.  But for a week in November I went to Universal.  I don't know HOW that park stays open - it is NOT Disney in any way, shape, or form, but I digress.  At Universal, a man and his teen-age son were sitting on a bench and the man was showing his son something in a backpack.  The son, being a teenager, took it out.  It was a small black box - rather non-descript, until the boy aimed it at some birds and I realized it was a TASER - a stun gun.  It sends electric shocks to anyone or thing it touches.  I WAS SHOCKED AND APPALLED!  Apparently the Universal security checks aren't that great.  I found a Uni employee and told them what I had seen.  The guy, arounf 30, said so what.  It wasn't a gun or a knife so they were told by management to leave it.  I showed him my federal badge and said that it would be advisable for Universal to show some spine and escort the man or take the taser or I'd get in touch with some friends who might take a lingering interest in Universal.  I am NEVER going back to Universal!!!!!NEVER EVER.


----------



## Aquagirl

I would have had a heart attack if I found some old guy in bed with me.  I can't believe that he didn't wake up!!!  Why were the phone lines down?  That is so scary.


----------



## FFerret

mmausse--all I can say is WOW!

and this made my day :
"or I'd get in touch with some friends who might take a lingering interest in Universal"


----------



## DisneyDiver

Well, I know I've posted in this thread before, but I thought I might share what I think of all this.

Firstly, a lot of you people show REMARKABLE restraint. When someone jumps me in a line, I let them have it (verbally of course, no swearing, it is Disney after all!) - I firmly remind them that you queue for a reason, and if that doesn't work, then I tell them that I wouldn't hesitate to go and get a CM. Usually does the job.

Frankly, if you people ever went skiing in the French Alps, then you'd faint... Queue skipping is a way of life out there - every man, woman and child for themselves!


----------



## arminnie

I read every page wondering if I would read about someone who saw some some fools driving up and parking behind the NY taxicab parked in the fake street at All Star Movie resort.

Several years ago, I arrived very late at MCO and my cousin and aunt who had arrived earlier picked me up.  We drove to ASMo.  It was fairly new then, and we had not been there and were not sure where to go.

We saw a turn in and drove around the building and parked behind the taxi.  It seemed odd that there were no other cars there.  I went with my aunt to go take the suitcases to the room.  My poor cousin then tried to leave. She said she drove around the swimming pool several times trying to find a way out while the people in the pool stared in disbelief.

The next morning we looked out in the daylight hours and realized to our horror that we had turned on to a SIDEWALK. I promise that NO alcohol was involved whatsoever.  I thought that we were going to fall off the walkway when we realized what we had done.

For the rest of the trip (and for many years later) it has been a family joke about driving right up to the building.


----------



## DrTomorrow

In a few weeks I'll be at WDW, and I bet I'll experience something to share on this thread. Unfortunately, it'll probably be another urinating child, not a naked Frenchwoman.


----------



## jann1033

that was by far the best! (now that's a "wrong turn"!) too bad it wasn't at universal (LUCY)


----------



## PTarbay

We were at Disneyland in February.We were eating in a restaurant near Indiana Jones.A family sat down next to us and they could not stop coughing.They were all sharing 1 meal(5 people)The son complained about 1 of his sisters coughing on the food and the mother replied dont worry about it we all have bronchitis anyways.As I went to move farther away from them the daughter coughed all over my food.The father looked at me and said sorry ****happens.We left our food and ate at another restaurant.


----------



## RickinNYC

My own "shocking" story took place at the Biergarten in Germany at Epcot.  My partner, friends and I were enjoying the environment until the show ended.  It seemed that every single child in the joint decided that the staging area was a playground.  That's now what surprised me in the slightest.  In fact, the kids were acting fairly goofy and having fun that it added to our own fun.

One child in particular, who was by far one of the oldest (she looked to be about 10 or 11) took it upon herself to use the entrance to the stage as her own.  Unfortunately for me, I happened to be seated right there.  She wouldn't just slip past my chair and the chair behind me.  She muscled her way in, slamming our chairs to get by.  Not once, not twice but over and over and over again.  

At first I put it off to her excitement and ignored it.  I just figured she was a little girl and was running on Disney excitement.  But when she kept it up, and made me spill my beer on myself, then my food onto my lap, I tried to put a stop to it.  I quietly told her to please not shove or push, but to simply slide by, and I used the nicest "grown up" smile I could muster.  

What did she do?  She screamed out "NO!"  And SHOVED my chair as hard as she could.  And it wasn't to get by this time.  She just shoved and then shoved again with this look of utter fury.

I should mention that there was about a foot space between my chair and the chair behind me to get by.

That did it.  I asked her where her parents were and she immediately tapped the man right behind me and said in a lound, whiny voice, "Daddy, this man is yelling at me and won't let me play."

I was not only stunned that her father was in the chair behind me and never said anything to begin with, but I was simply floored by his reaction.  He stood up over me and started to berate me LOUDLY that his daughter had every right to do whatever she wanted because this was Disney World and it was for children.  He tried to intimidate me by his size and loud voice!!!  Are you kidding me?!

So of course, being a guy, I stood up.  I happened to stand about a half a foot taller than him!!  LOL!  All I did was stare at him, look over to a waiter and flag him down.  Still standing, I asked the waiter to please get the manager which he did immediately.  Meanwhile, the entire time, the guy was ranting and raving.  His wife got into the picture, yelling at my partner and I, foul language and all.

The manager apparently saw them and heard them, rushed over and tried to defuse the situation.  I was quiet as a mouse and with a smile, asked him to either get the couple to be quiet so we could enjoy our dinner, or make them leave.  Then I sat down and continued with my dinner.

Then the two started screaming at the manager that this was a family establishment and that their children could do what they pleased.  When it was clear they weren't going to listen to the manager, he apparently called for security and made the entire family pack up and get out.

As they were escorted out, still screaming and cursing, with the little girl trailing behind them (I kid you not) kicking chairs and pushing the seat backs as she walked.  Several tables broke into light applause and murmurs of agreement.

Shocking?  Perhaps not.  But boy did I feel enraged at so many things.  The snotty little girl, the couple's beligerent attitude, their sense of entitlement, their language in what is truly a family establishment, the total lack of respect and disregard for other patrons.  

But it didn't ruin my day or my trip.  We had a great time!


----------



## decker96

We were on the TTA in Tommorowland at night last year.  There was a couple (probably early 20's) two cars in front of us totally making out.  This wasn't a huge deal, although not what I really wanted to watch.  Anyway, a couple minutes into the ride, the girl climbs onto the guy's lap and well, I'm sure you can all figure out what they were doing!  I guess they thought since it was dark out, no one would notice.  

I was totally shocked especially because my DD (5) was sitting right next to me and facing the same direction as me.  Thank god DH was across from her, so he blocked her view.  I whispered to DH what was going on and he turned around to look.  The couple got all mad and started making comments about us minding our own business and quit trying to watch them!!  Well, when you're directly in front of me and I can't move anywhere else, it's a little difficult not to be aware of what's going on! Needless to say, I have never been so glad to get off a ride in my life!!


----------



## jann1033

> _Originally posted by decker96 _
> *We were on the TTA in Tommorowland at night last year.  There was a couple (probably early 20's) two cars in front of us totally making out.  This wasn't a huge deal, although not what I really wanted to watch.  Anyway, a couple minutes into the ride, the girl climbs onto the guy's lap and well, I'm sure you can all figure out what they were doing!  I guess they thought since it was dark out, no one would notice.
> 
> I was totally shocked especially because my DD (5) was sitting right next to me and facing the same direction as me.  Thank god DH was across from her, so he blocked her view.  I whispered to DH what was going on and he turned around to look.  The couple got all mad and started making comments about us minding our own business and quit trying to watch them!!  Well, when you're directly in front of me and I can't move anywhere else, it's a little difficult not to be aware of what's going on! Needless to say, I have never been so glad to get off a ride in my life!! *



isn't it against the law to do something like that in public? my husband and I saw something similar ( not at disney, this couple was under a blanket, not that that disguised wha they were doing, by a well populated picnic area on the Blue Ridge Parkway) and it seems this is more and more commonplace. what's ujp with that. hello, I really do not want to see some couple with no self control much less have my young children see them


----------



## DizBelle

> _Originally posted by Darian _
> *BabyMo & Bev -
> 
> Yesterday I had a long heart to heart talk with my friend who works security at DL about this very issue.  And to keep in line with this thread - shocks - I must say it is "shocking" (but in a good way) how efficient security is at DL.   *



Disney security is very efficient.  On one of our trips in the 90's, my DH and I were shopping at the World of Disney.  Well, I get focused when I shop and we got separated.  I am short (5'2") so he kept looking and looking for me but I could not be seen behind the displays.  His has an obvious look of someone looking for someone else.  A member of security approaches him and asks him if he lost his child.  He told them he lost his wife.  This security person gets on the radio and mobilizes the security team and begins looking for me.  Mind you, I'm just happily shopping around.  My husband isn't worried, just frustrated that I can't be found.  Fortunately he found me before the security people did but it is interesting that they would make an effort for a lost adult.


----------



## jgates

Well, on our 2000 trip, we ended up almost going home with one more kid than we came with.

We went through Minnie's House and were in the pathway area in the back that heads into the Mickey visiting area (at least at that time it did).   Pretty soon this little child strolls up to us past about 30 other people behind us.  The child basically stuck right by us and started talking to us.  I was busy asking people if it was their child but no response.  FINALLY, about 10 minutes later, the parent came out.  (Sorry - I didn't drag the child back - I figured it was safer staying in one spot - and I didn't want to give up our place in line!!!)  TEN MINUTES - This kid was about 2 1/2 or 3!!!!!!


----------



## Chad&Janet

I haven't been to Disney since I was 11 years old, but this incident is a permanent wrinkle on my left hemisphere. (My wife and I are going in November, however.  Yay!)   I don't know which bathroom I was in, but I believe it was a bathroom in Epcot.  I was enthralled because I had never seen toilets that flush by themselves.  So anyway, my dad and I entered the bathroom.  To my amazement, what looked to be an arabic boy in the 6-9 year range was perched up on one of the urinals, facing me!  Yes, his father had placed him ON the urinal.  He was facing the back wall where others waiting to use the urinals were waiting:  his drawers to his ankles, with a big goofy smile on his face.  This little genius was dropping dead soldiers in the freakin' pee potty!  Dad and I had to get out of there fast since we could not contain our laughter any better than toddlers in church.  so we didn't get to see what ensued as little aladdin dismounted.


----------



## morphi

I'm just back from a 7 day vacation at the Beach Club Villas and saw something shocking.  Me, my wife, and two DDs (5 and 2) were at Storm Along Bay in the big toddler/pre-schooler pool with the sand bar in the middle of it.  This man (with his wife and 2 sons nearby) was standing in the 2ft-deep water.  I saw him spit into the water.  And he wasn't just spitting pool water back into the pool.  It was a plain old goober.  I couldn't believe my eyes.  I kept watching him and saw him do it 2 more times in the next 90 seconds.  How disgusting is that?!

I was getting ready to tell the life guard, but he and his family left the area immediately.


----------



## arminnie

I didn't see it happen but sometime last night someone stole my patriotic Mickey antenna topper from my car at the Wyndham parking lot.

I know it was there when I parked the car because I thought about replacing it with the new pumpkin head one that I'd just bought. I had my arms full (yes I'd been shopping) so I didn't. 

I have had a patriotic Mickey on my car for over two years - since before 9/11 - I bought it at an outlet store.  It has been on my car from San Francisco to Orlando.  I did replace it once as the first one got kind of sunbleached.  I'll have to go buy a new one.

Must have been a prank because I can't see someone who wanted a patriotic Mickey head being the kind of person to steal one.


----------



## LaGaviota

---------------


----------



## Patchmom

While at Epcot a couple of years ago, my husband and I saw a woman change a baby's dirty diaper on a dining table outside of the Japanese Pavillion. There was a restroom 10 feet away. Kind of makes you want to wipe all tables down before using them!


----------



## Strings

When we were there in October, we saw a family with 3 kids.  All three kids had active chicken pox and were coughing.  The one little boy still looked feverish.  They were behind us waiting for spectro.  The mom said, "I can't believe you made me bring these kids to see fireworks, when they have the chicken pox!  We could come next week."  They sound local to me.  If they are reading this, thank you! My daughter is just now getting over chicken pox now.


----------



## Daisimae

Strings, I think that is the top shock of all!  I am glad your daughter is feeling better.  Some people just don't think!


----------



## Chad&Janet

Sadly, since Disney is such a well run and inspiring resort, everyone wants to be there.  and everyone includes all the dimwitted morons with 80 IQ's like the ones in string's story.  

Disney is such a fantastic and imaginative  place, but sometimes it's excellence is overshadowed by the ignorant "guests."


----------



## dcentity2000

"Well hi there everybody!"

Yeah, sure. I touched a metal railing and it shocked me. Ouch. Static hurts  







Rich ::


----------



## Qwackertoo

On our very first trip Dec. 2000, while having our wonderful Princess Breakfast at the Castle, this one family directly across from our table, proceeded to remain at their table while their youngest threw up several times during our meal.  Our waitress kept apologizing for their rudeness.  THEN the Mother proceeded to change the child all the way down to flashing his naked bottom for all to see.  I wanted to tell them soooooooo bad that there was a restroom just right down the hall.  Thank goodness they weren't directly across from my children or my husband.  I spent the entire breakfast looking to my left or right as much as humanly possible!!!  I had planned this very first trip for over six months and was just totally disgusted the entire breakfast at how rude some people are.


----------



## epcotfan

> _Originally posted by Strings _
> *When we were there in October, we saw a family with 3 kids.  All three kids had active chicken pox and were coughing.  The one little boy still looked feverish.  They were behind us waiting for spectro.  The mom said, "I can't believe you made me bring these kids to see fireworks, when they have the chicken pox!  We could come next week."  They sound local to me.  If they are reading this, thank you! My daughter is just now getting over chicken pox now. *



In Oct 1999 I went to WDW for two weeks. After a few days of being home I broke out covered in chicken pox.  Adult chicken pox more severe and I was out of commission for about 3 weeks. It was awful. It was more painful than itchy. Shame on the folks that drag sick kids out to infect everyone else.


----------



## KathyFP

This may not be as shocking, but still could not believe my eyes.  We were riding the bus back to CSR from MK.  It was afternoon and there was a terrible downpour.  A couple and their two children (boy and girl around 9 & 10), sat at the back of the bus.  The children strated to argue and spilt popcorn all over the floor and seat.  The parents had the children move to the other side of the bus and they left the popcorn (container and all) on the other seat.  They made absolutley no attempt to clean it up.  Other peopl go on the bus and had to celan of the seat and walk in their wet shoes in the popcorn.


----------



## phillybeth

2 things from my most recent trip last week... well one is more funny than shocking.

DH and I were waiting in line for Learn from the Land.  There was an older couple, late 50's or so in front of us, and a family behind us with a few kids.  DH and I could see that the gentleman partner of the couple in front of us had his hand resting on his wife's rear- not grabbing or rubbing, but just resting there, thumb in her back pocket and the rest of his hand resting on the outside of her shorts.  Apparently the little boy, about 4 or so, in the family behind us saw it too.  In that loud "I'm telling everyone" voice that parents know and hate   he announced to the whole line, "HEY MOM!  That guy has his hand on that lady's butt!"  Well the whole line just cracked up, and both the couple and the parents looked like they wanted to die.  The father leans over to his son and says, "It's okay to do that when you are married."  So the little boy says, "MISTER, are you married to that lady?"  When the older gent replied yes, the boy then said, "You can put your hand back on her butt then, it's ok if you're married."

Much sadder than that, I saw a woman slap and hit her child, a girl about 8 or so, at Splash Mountain when the child was crying hysterically in the loading area and the CM insisted that they step through the log and not ride.  I mean the mother was really whaling on the girl, smacking her head and arms, anywhere she could reach.  She then grabbed her by the shirt and pulled her through the exit.  I felt so sorry for that girl.  There was a lot of uniformed security all around Splash when we exited the ride- I wouldn't be surprised if a CM or someone had called them.  I have never seen a child beat like that.  A smack or two yes, but not the insane rage that woman was in.  Poor little girl.


----------



## Cyndirella

Just came home today  so I have a recent one...

Yesterday while my family and I were exiting Splash Mountain I noticed a man talking on a cell phone and picking his nose. I don't mean just picking at it, he was digging in it. I swear his finger was in up to his knuckle.  He then took his finger out of his nose and popped it in his mouth. My husband and kids didn't believe me but I promise it happened. 

A little while later we were in line to get something to eat and I noticed he was in another line a little ahead of us. I whispered to my husband "Look, that's the guy!" and he responded with something like "He must not have had enough to eat out there"! We cracked up and started joking around about his "appetizer". (He was out of earshot and didn't hear us.) 

I cannot believe someone would be so gross in public! Of course this is pretty mild compared to some of the others on this thread!


----------



## Morticia

Warning!
We just got back from WDW on the 3rd.  We were in line for the BLT.  In the line next to us & a few people behind, thankfully, there was a family of 5 or more w/a sick child.  The boy was 10 or 12, maybe 13 & you could tell he had a fever.  You all know what a full-blown fever looks like on a child.  Well, it gets worse.....
We are in line for a good 15 min. or so & they are still there w/their very ill child hanging on for dear life to the railing.  Finally, the father leaves w/the boy, but a few minutes later, they are back, w/a plastic bag so the boy can vomit while standing in line.


----------



## Tiggernut_jadie

All I can say to this thread is , if you get annoyed with people who 'cut in line' as the Americans say, never, EVER go to Disneyland Paris!!!

Mainland Europeans, and the French in particular, have absolutley NO IDEA how to queue (stand in line!)!!! 

When we went a few years ago with my (then) 4 year old neice, my DH and I had been to WDW twice and knew all about how the line system works.  By the afternoon of the first day I was playing a lovely game of 'Tripping the French Kid'...now I'm not talking little kids but it seems common practice for parents to send their pre-teen offspring under the barriers, then follow them.  I got so sick and tired of waiting patiently whist these ignorant so and so's happily did all the rides without waiting, that I developed a strange twitch in my left leg which would suddenly shoot out to the side each time one of these brats tried to cut in.  I must have got about a dozen that first day!!! 

On one other occasion I was waiting in line for Dumbo with my neice and this kid of about 10 or 11 (yep, you guessed it...French!!!) pushed past us so hard my neice banged he head quite hard on one of the poles holding the barriers.  I gave this child a peice of my mind and he said 'F off Englisher!' and flipped my the bird, then proceeded to push past the next five or so people to get to the front of the line.  I was SOOOO mad by this point.  Then, to add insult to injury, he proceeded to signal to mummy, daddy and little brother moron who then started to push past everyone indicating they needed to get to theri other child.  Well I'd had enough by this point...and so being a LARGE lady, I just widened myself enough to FILL the width of the queueing area.  When Mummy, daddy and little brother got to me I refused point blank to let them past.  Mummy tried to push past me and got the full force of my weight on her left big toe.  She began to rant at me in French but I used the 'I don't understand French' thing and refused to let them through.  They did get on the ride the same time as us but not BEFORE me and my neice.  

Afterwards I spoke to the CM, who was French obviously, and he just shrugged and said 'French people don't do lines!!!'   

Needless to say I have not been back to DLP - I'd rather save my money for a trip to the REAL Disney Parks (WDW and DL)!!!


----------



## Efastpitch

A number of years ago (10 maybe) we were getting ready to watch the show in front of the castle at Magic Kingdom.  Before we knew it a fight broke out between to grown men.  As the story goes, one man refused to set down and the other man decided to make him set down.  They were rolling all over the ground, throwing punches and kicking.  It still amazes me that a place that is suppose to be so happy, can create so many rude and unhappy people.


----------



## Grog

Great job of standing your ground, Tiggernut_jadie! Loved that story   And welcome to the DIS


----------



## Efastpitch

> _Originally posted by Tiggernut_jadie _
> *All I can say to this thread is , if you get annoyed with people who 'cut in line' as the Americans say, never, EVER go to Disneyland Paris!!!
> 
> Mainland Europeans, and the French in particular, have absolutley NO IDEA how to queue (stand in line!)!!!
> 
> When we went a few years ago with my (then) 4 year old neice, my DH and I had been to WDW twice and knew all about how the line system works.  By the afternoon of the first day I was playing a lovely game of 'Tripping the French Kid'...now I'm not talking little kids but it seems common practice for parents to send their pre-teen offspring under the barriers, then follow them.  I got so sick and tired of waiting patiently whist these ignorant so and so's happily did all the rides without waiting, that I developed a strange twitch in my left leg which would suddenly shoot out to the side each time one of these brats tried to cut in.  I must have got about a dozen that first day!!!
> 
> 
> 
> On one other occasion I was waiting in line for Dumbo with my neice and this kid of about 10 or 11 (yep, you guessed it...French!!!) pushed past us so hard my neice banged he head quite hard on one of the poles holding the barriers.  I gave this child a peice of my mind and he said 'F off Englisher!' and flipped my the bird, then proceeded to push past the next five or so people to get to the front of the line.  I was SOOOO mad by this point.  Then, to add insult to injury, he proceeded to signal to mummy, daddy and little brother moron who then started to push past everyone indicating they needed to get to theri other child.  Well I'd had enough by this point...and so being a LARGE lady, I just widened myself enough to FILL the width of the queueing area.  When Mummy, daddy and little brother got to me I refused point blank to let them past.  Mummy tried to push past me and got the full force of my weight on her left big toe.  She began to rant at me in French but I used the 'I don't understand French' thing and refused to let them through.  They did get on the ride the same time as us but not BEFORE me and my neice.
> 
> Afterwards I spoke to the CM, who was French obviously, and he just shrugged and said 'French people don't do lines!!!'
> 
> Needless to say I have not been back to DLP - I'd rather save my money for a trip to the REAL Disney Parks (WDW and DL)!!!   *



Perhaps this is why WDW Europe is losing so much money. $75 million at last count.


----------



## Efastpitch

> _Originally posted by Patchmom _
> *While at Epcot a couple of years ago, my husband and I saw a woman change a baby's dirty diaper on a dining table outside of the Japanese Pavillion. There was a restroom 10 feet away. Kind of makes you want to wipe all tables down before using them! *




We saw the same thing happen at AK two years ago.  A man waiting on his DW to bring the food, decided it was ok to change his baby on the dining table.  The only problem.  He would not eat at that table because he had just changed his baby on it.  We would tell anyone who attempted to set at that table that the man on the next table had change his baby.  Talk about an akward moment.


----------



## MELSMICE

> _Originally posted by Efastpitch _
> *Perhaps this is why WDW Europe is losing so much money. $75 million at last count. *



WHOA!!!!!


----------



## UKAnnie

We went to DL Paris last year (after several visits to WDW) and I don't know how it is, but there just wasn't any magic to it, even though so much is the same.  Perhaps it was just that it was full of French people!  Even though, to be fair, we didn't experience any bad behaviour, maybe because we went at a slow time of year.  

We kept looking for our favourite foods, etc. and they are all with a 'French' flavour and just not the same.  

Mickey just seems more at home in the land of his birth (and we are coming to see him and his 74 friends IN 3 DAYS' TIME!  Yeah!).

Ann
(who is absolutely minimalist due to her ignorance where computers are concerned, hence no pictures,no smileys,no TAGS - just waiting patiently for the TAG FAIRY to visit me in time for Christmas - pretty please, I've been good all year).


----------



## ekmdisney

Well, I finaly finished this thread. I had some great laughs and had a few times when I had to take my chin off the floor. Some people!

Well, for me here is my story. We were in the area during Thanksgiving. So we went to MK to see the all the Mickeys that we could see with out having to go into the park. While we were looking at the other ones on the other side of the main gate near the train station. I noticed these kids crawling all over one of the Mickeys. They are just having the time of there lives and mom is standing right next to them and laughing and talking with them. Then there was a guy in a ECV right next to them not really watching what is going on. Then out of nowhere a CM comes up and tells the kids that they can't play on the Mickeys and they need to get off. (What did they think the ropes are there for anyway?) Well, as soon as the CM shows up and starts to yell at the kids to get off, then mom and dad (who is in the ECV) start to yell at their kids to get off the Mickey. Acting like they didn't even know that their kids were on the other side of the rope. We just stood there on the other side of the gate just shaking our heads. 

Then while we were looking at some of the other Mickeys on the free side of the gate. A little boy about 8 or 9 comes walking by, and goes under the rope and walks right in front of us. So I say " The rope is there for a reason." He then looks at me and tells me that I couldn't tell him what to do, because I was not is mother. Then he runs off.


----------



## Maridw

When we were there last week, we saw a couple people just step over the ropes or under them to have a pic taken with the Mickey.  Some people obviously don't get the concept that the rope means "OFF LIMITS - DO NOT PASS!"  

I was trying to think if we saw anything that really shocked us while we were there and off hand I can't remember anything that stands out that "shocked" us.  We did see a couple parents getting after kids who were obviously over tired and in great need of a nap.  

While we were at the MVMCP on the 30th, we were headed to BTMRR from Adventureland and we were stopped by the ropes for the parade.  It hadn't started but the CM's were waiting for a band to come by and were then going to open the crossing area.  

There was a family and one of their kids was not happy.  He didn't want to wait to see the parade and they had decided to do that.  At one point the mom says to her son, "Okay that's it, one more word and the hat goes, the sweatshirt goes and any other thing you wanted to buy, No more!"  I looked at DH and we both had to smile, but we weren't the only ones, a couple other parents along the way did the same.  We could all related to a family member giving everyone else grief and a parent just fed up with it all.

Didn't see them again, so don't know if the child kept his hat & sweatshirt.


----------



## ekmdisney

One that just popped in my head was this one. 

I was at DL in 2000. While looking over some postcards next to Splash Mountain exit, I noticed this guy; who to me was look like he was talking to his self. So I moved a little bit away from him. Then out of no where this little boy about 6 or 7 comes up to him and starts talking to him. The little boy goes: "Dad, are you still on the phone?" I then noticed the cord leading from his waste band to his ear. Then the little boy goes up and puts his arms around his dads waste and says: "Dad, get off the phone! You're in Disneyland!" Dad just kept on talking, totaly ignoring his son. I felt sorry for the kid.


----------



## lagirl

My mouth has been wide open reading this thread.  I haven't been to WDW yet, but am wondering what I'll be "seeing".


----------



## sdamico71

I remember visiting WDW as a pre-teen with my parents.  It was the dead of the summer.  (Aug to be exact).  A woman in front of us lifted her arms and her armpit hair was braided and had a ponty tail holder on it.  I thought I was going to vomit.  I had never seen armpit hair on a woman until that point.  It totally grossed me out.


----------



## tzvdmd

Sometimes I wonder what we as humans have evolved into and will it keep getting worse. I see photos of my parents with me as a child at WDW and my folks looked "dressed up". I think I could really use some of the family values Walt Disney saw when he envisioned the parks. Then again other times it come down to just plain old common sence.


----------



## LadyAurora

I guess my story isn't really "shocking" considering all the hype about Mission:Space, but it was a surprise to me!
DH, myself and our friends had just ridden M:S and were walking down the main pathway back towards the fountain. I saw a lady, and I thought she was sniffing the bushes. So I took a closer look to see what plants were there, as I really enjoy the landscaping at Disney.
Much to my regret, I got a closer look at her vomiting in the bushes, not sniffing them!


----------



## aladdinsgirl

My story isn't THAT shocking, just one of those situations where you think, I can't believe I'm seeing this.  We were at the Magic Kingdom in December waiting for Spectro Magic to begin.  As we were sitting on the curb in front of Cinderella Castle, other families sat down to join us.  One of the families was a dad and his son, I'm guessing about 3 years old.  They are eating popcorn, as the dad would give the little boy some popcorn, he would drop some on the ground.  The little boy would then bend over and eat the popcorn off the ground.    There was a CM standing right there, she was as shocked as we were that the dad is letting the little boy eat off the ground.  She tells the dad what the little boy is doing, I'm sure thinking that the dad just didn't see what his son was doing.  The dad said, "I know, a little dirt won't hurt him."  

Krista


----------



## jann1033

> _Originally posted by aladdinsgirl _
> *as the dad would give the little boy some popcorn, he would drop some on the ground.  The little boy would then bend over and eat the popcorn off the ground. :
> Krista  *



well I've seen people feeding birds that way and since the dad was obviously bird-brained maybe he thought the boy had 
inherited it!

 not really shocking but I was surprised how many times I saw puking people...one adult all over the floor in whispering canyon..anyone for breakfast??? one little kid waiting for the bus to dtd at the Contemporary and the parents DEBATED on if they should take him back to the room or just take him along while the kid was pretty obviously not just suffering from a bad breakfast. I didn't look around at MS, I had had enough by then


----------



## leighe

On our last trip I saw this little girl (probably 4 or 5) in front of Tinkerbell's Toy Shop in MK absolutely SCREAMING at her parents.  She was dressed head to toe in Tinkerbell - even the slippers and was holding a brand new Tinkerbell barbie (I guess it was new, it was still in the box) and kept crying, "But you never get me anything I want!  Never! Never!"  Then she laid down on the ground and started rolling around.  That was shocking enough, but the way her parents handled it was even worse.  (Note:  They had a stroller completely COVERED in Disney merchandise bags).  Her mom looked at her dad and said, "Well, I hope your are happy.  You have ruined her first trip to Disney World.  We are going to stay three extra days to make up for this."  Then she picked the little girl up and marched her into the store and I guess bought her something.  Her dad just rolled his eyes and followed them with the loaded down stroller.  Can you imagine?  DH and I were just rivited to this scene.  We started keeping a tantrum meeter for the rest of the week, but we never saw anything that touched that, EVER!


----------



## jann1033

spoiled


----------



## wonderlandaddict

Last year on spring break ( our first night) we caught a bus at All Stars to Epcot. When we got on the bus I noticed it was half full of some sort of tour group from another country. After a few minutes my 8 year old asked me what they were passing around.
It was a group of teenage girls and they were passing  around a HUGE bottle of some type of alcohol, then they pulled out a 2 liter of coke to chase it with. I was in complete SHOCK. There were no adults on the bus except my husband & I. The group kept getting louder & louder, chanting & clapping when someone would take a drink and using the f--- word alot!!! At first I thought we might have got on the wrong bus, but no it was disney. We quickly moved our 4 kids to the very back of the bus & I walked up to the girls & asked them to please stop saying the F--- word as there are children on the bus. They agreed to, but I did hear it a few more times just quieter & they continued to drink without hiding it at all!! Bus driver acted like he never noticed anything. We watched them enter Epcot without any problem at all carrying their 2 liter of coke in their hands, they hide the alcohol. We decided to return to the hotel & spring break is not anytime we will return!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elliemae1192

> I got a shock when one of those darn seagulls pooped right on my head...



So funny! I don't know if my DH has a bullseye on his head or what but that's happened to him twice at DW and once at the Gulf of Mexico. He's learned to wear hats on vacation! 

In Dec of 2000 we stopped at the McDonald's fry stand in MK and parked on a bench with the kids to enjoy our snack. All of a sudden this swarm of birds came at us. They didn't just take a couple of fries, they ATTACKED us. Felt like we were in a Hitchcok movie. DH ran around flapping his arms trying to scare them off while DD, DS, and I were rolling with laughter.


----------



## musicalSaranader

Welcome to the DIS, elliemae!!


----------



## leighe

Welcome to the boards, elliemae!  I am terrified of birds so that woudl be my worst nightmare!  No fries for me at MK!


----------



## marymrg

> "Well, I hope your are happy. You have ruined her first trip to Disney World. We are going to stay three extra days to make up for this."




Like mother, like daughter I guess.  If that guy was smart, he'd leave them at IASW and never return!


----------



## chell

> "Well, I hope your are happy. You have ruined her first trip to Disney World. We are going to stay three extra days to make up for this."



Wonder if I can pull someting like that on the next trip to get a few more days.


----------



## leighe

Oh I know!  It really reminded me of Veruca Salt and her parents in Charlie and the Chocolate Factory.  So ironic.  Let's reward a temper tantrum with more days at Disney.


----------



## vhoffman

This didn't happen in WDW but in the airport coming home so I guess it qualifies.  I always request pre boarding because I walk slow, with a cane, and am afraid of being pushed by the crowds.  Especially on SWA!  Well, I never have any problems getting a pre board pass.  We were waiting in the pre board area and were the first (actually the only ones ) in line.  When we went to pre board one of the flight attendants asked us to wait so he could pre board a lady in a wheelchair.  We were happy to oblige, since I know wheelchairs take extra time to handle.  Well, out of now where up comes this "lady" with a child in a stroller.  She didn't even have a pre board pass (although she'd qualify for one, if she bothered to ask).  she pushed past us and past the lady in the wheelchair.  When asked to step back to allow the wheelchair user to board first she replied "I HAVE A CHILD!"Like as though that gave her extra priority.  Well, she got her precious seat.  She was equally obnixous when the plane landed, acting as though her child gave her instant priority and get out of her way!  Well, she was a bit too quick upon exiting the plane.  She nearly ran several people down in her haste to get off the plane first (I guess they were giving a prize to the first off the plane?).  However, she somehow tripped while going down the jetway and when we passed by she was lying on the floor withering in pain, her face almost gray and her leg at a sickening angle out from her.  No one stopped to help and many almost stepped on her as they passed by. If it weren't for the child we would have gone on by, too, but my dh used his considerable bulk as a shield for her while I notified a flight attendant as to the situation.  Still gave me satisfaction that she indeed "reaped what she sowed".   However, we're not the type of people to ignore a human being in distress, regardless of how much they deserve it.


----------



## MelessaG

Maybe I'm a bad person, but I feel a little satisfaction at hearing she 'reaped what she sowed' too.  I have 3 children (expecting #4 in late May), and though I appreciate airlines that allow us to pre-board, I've never run anyone down in the process.  If anything, we move a little slow and are grateful to board early and avoid holding up the line any more than we have to already.  Then again, my great-uncle was wheelchair bound for my entire lifetime (WW II vet, I'm still very proud though we lost him long ago), so I am perhaps a little more sensitive to the needs of most who pre-board than others who didn't grow up worrying about it.  Either way, thanks for sharing this, and I am glad your DH kept her from getting trampled even if she may have deserved it.


Melessa


----------



## vhoffman

I did what I thought was the decent thing as a human being and a Christian, however, that didn't stop me from having some feelings of satisfaction.  "As you sow, so shall you reap..." No blasphmey intneded.


----------



## MelessaG

Given the woman's behavior, I would say your actions were very decent and Christian.  No one deserves to be trampled and maybe she learned a lesson.  OK, it's not likely she did, but hope does spring eternal, doesn't it?


----------



## chilihead

Well, I too have spent my entire day reading the shockers! And I am sad to say that I have been witness to embarrassing behavior. Unfortunately it was by people in my own group.  Here's what happened:

Background:
We were being treated to our first vacation in WDW by a member of our extended family. And by treated, I mean we weren't to pay anything except our souvinirs! We stayed at YC and ate at nice restaurants. It was a very generous gift to say the least. I was thankful as was everyone else who was being treated (there were 4 in my family, my mom, my brother and his wife). The hosts are large people with very strong personalities. I believe we all felt somewhat at their mercy. For those of you who may have witnessed these moments (November 2001), please forgive me.

Embarrassing Moment #1:
On our first day the leader of the group decided we HAD to do certain rides, etc. at MK. I had my then 18 mo DD and my then 3yo DS. It was time for potty breaks and diaper changes (I'm proud to say I actually used the restrooms and appropriate facilities for these activities). Well, apparently we were not fast enough. As we were coming out of the bathrooms, the leader had decided to jump in line for Small World. By the time my children, my husband and I came out we couldn't find her. Her husband said she had taken her DS (6) and my mom with her to get in line. When we arrived at SW there they all were at the very front of the line. The CM was trying to tell them they must get on the boat, but she refused. She said she was waiting for the rest of our party. Of course the CM told her that was not allowed. Then she spotted us. She insisted (OK--that's a euphamism) that we cut through the entire line to get up there. I was mortified. Her husband began pushing his way through. I was holding my DD and my husband had our DS. As I stood there embarrassed, my husband simply refused to cut. Needless to say she was annoyed. She refused to board the boat and made several people go around her until we arrived in the line. 

Embarrassing Moment #2:
On an e-ride night I mentioned I'd like to try AE at MK. Leader took me there and proceeded to muscle her way to the front. In the holding area where you get the back story, she put her elbows out and stood directly in front of the doors so no one could get past her. She motioned for me to stand directly behind her. Again, I was embarrassed and I think my shame was showing. It's not like it was that crowded and we weren't going to get a seat.

Embarrassing Moment #3:
We were in the holding area/backstory part of ToT @ MGM. She gets out her cell phone and calls her husband! When she gets off the phone she loudly starts saying that she's glad she's already been through the backstory several times because she'd hate it if somebody got on their phone while she was trying to listen! Then she laughs hysterically. She kept talking loudly throughout the ToT show. I was trying to slink into a corner.

I know I should have spoken up, but I truly felt like I was beholden to her and owed it to her not to cause a scene. Let me just say that we haven't been on a trip like that since. We are returning to WDW in May. We (me, DH, DS-now 6, DD-now 3) are taking my mom, my MIL, my dad and his wife with us. Although we are treating in the same fashion I can guarantee we will not behave in the same fashion! Again, my apologies to any of you who witnessed the terrible behavior.

Chilihead


----------



## poohtown

mine was this past January at Blizzard Beach.

dh, dd15, dd8 and I were walking towards a group of people to go to an area behind them.  A man about late 40's was standing with a towel wrapped around him and the rest of the people were all pulling at him.  A young woman looked straight at us, smiled, then pulled off his towel just as we started to pass.   I couldn't believe she did it but they all laughed hysterically as I covered my dd8's eyes so she didn't have to see this NAKED man running around trying to get his towel back.  I just grabbed both kids hands and turned around and walked back were we came from.  dd15 says ' I think I'm going to throw up'. DH was in complete shock.  I was going to go talk to someone but then I decided to try to forget it and go on with the day.


----------



## DizBelle

Not really a shock but certainly something I would not have expected to see.  I didn't see it but DH reported it to me.

DH and I were on the train that goes around the MK.  As we were coming up to the Main Street station, DH says that he looks behind the buildings where Tony's Town Square restaurant is (that is in view from the train) and he saw Mickey without his head on.

We should never, ever see partially costumed characters.


----------



## jann1033

> _Originally posted by poohtown _
> *mine was this past January at Blizzard Beach.
> 
> to see this NAKED man running around trying to get his towel back.   *



I think I would have reported it also...what was he doing there naked to start with, towel or no towel...was he planning on wearing the towel on the attractions? bunch of idiots


----------



## Funkyzeit mit Bruno

I've been to WDW about ten times and I've seen many shocking things, but the most shocking of all is the slop that passes for food at Alfredo's restaurant at the world showcase.


----------



## TigrLvsPooh

Oh I can think of much worse meals I've had than Alfredo's.  What about the high school cafeteria food they serve for dinner at Chef Mickey's?   I was really shocked with that!  But I quickly forgot once I saw my kids dancing with Mickey.    It was a priceless moment.


----------



## iansmomm

i have a shock that was actually (and unfortunatly) done by a cast member!

My sister and I were once in line waiting at the disabled entrance (sister requires a wheelchair, though she's one of those that looks "perfectly fine") getting ready to ride, when the CM started to give us a hard time about getting on in front of others.  The CM actually had the guts to ask her "so what's wrong with you that you cant get in line with everyone else?"

Can you believe that!
Needless to say, we went straight to management and straightened that one out.


----------



## Nicoal13

We witnessed a shocking moment in November 2003.

I was there with 3 of my girlfriends for a girls only trip.

We were leaving MK after the Wishes show. We had been behind the castle standing near Mickey's Philharmagic to watch the fireworks.

As we are walking out of the park, past the teacups, we hear two men swearing at each other.

Apparently, in the rush of the crowd, a man went and pushed a little three year old girl out of his way and knocked her to the ground. She was crying and her dad then confronted the other man.

They were swearing loudly and starting to swing at each other. We kept walking, so I didn't see what happened after that, but security was on its way.


----------



## Disneyfreaknjw

I was at DTD waiting in line at mcdonalds when a lady says excuse me  and I smiled and said ahuh then I walked forward a little bit to get my drink when she starts yelling I SAID EXCUSE ME!  YOU ARE SUCH A JERK!  JUST KNOCKING OVER MY DAUGHTER LIKE THAT!!  DO YOU HAVE ANY MANNERS?  I did not even touch her daughter!!!!!  So I was upset for a while because i did not do anything then my db said it doesnt matter what she said let it go!!!  Not that big of a deal but hey!!!


----------



## MelessaG

Oh my!  I didn't react that strongly when a little old man actually hit my daughter (18 mos. old at the time) for touching "his" armrest at the Hall of Presidents.  (no, his arm wasn't resting on it at the time either.)  I was too shocked to do anything, but in hindsight I wish I had reported him to a CM.  The show hadn't started yet, but I was afraid to disturb the other guests by getting up and saying something (I was young and shy back then, I'm over it now ).  I wanted to report him after the show, but he made a pretty quick exit afterwards when the lights came up and he got a good look at my DH.  (who for some reason wasn't seated yet when it happened)
So, I guess I'm saying that lady really overreacted AND reporting my most shocking moment in the same post.


----------



## melee

Wow!  After reading these posts, my recent moment was more eyebrow raising than shocking.... last Thursday morning I was helping my son on to a carousel horse when a lady about age 55 or 60 put her hand on the horse and said to my son "I'm sorry honey but you'll have to pick another horse.  I have to be close to her."  I looked over expecting to see a child climbing on the next horse and it was another grown woman!!  I just told her to find another horse because my son had already chosen this one.  The lady was wearing tons of wild makeup and a huge straw hat.  From the look on my son's face I think he was trying to figure out what character she was supposed to be!  Anyway, she took an inside horse in our row and after the ride started she and her "friend" rode their horses in a very suggestive manner and were really crude.  I enjoy standing on the sidelines to watch the kids go by on the carousel but I'm glad I followed my instinct and stood by my seven year old during that ride. Their bad behavior didn't register with him but I felt like I was riding the carousel with a couple of aging hookers!!


----------



## ekmdisney

Well, I am here at WDW now. So it should be fun to see if I will be able to add anything here. Heres hoping that I won't be seeing anything to bad.


----------



## Amare06

Last year, my family and I were eating lunch at Cosmics Rays when I needed to use the restroom.  I went into the ladies restroom and there was a line.  As I am standing there, the door opens and in walks a middle aged man and his DD who was at least 8.  I even said to him, " you do realise that this is the womens restroom"  He stood there with his DD, even she was embarrassed.  She kep telling him to leave, but he wouldn't.  I just walked out.... I would have understood if his DD was tiny, but she was capable of being in the bathroom alone.


----------



## disneycuban

> _Originally posted by WIcruizer _
> *Someone summed it up perfectly earlier.  "Nothing shocks me anymore because people are weird."   So true.  We've all experienced this one at Disney.  Father, mother (or both) just enraged yelling at their kids for whatever the reason.  Now I'm a guy, but that makes my heart sink every time even though it happens throughout the parks constantly.
> 
> I'm not talking about simple discipline.  You know what I mean.  These people who are way over the top and just ruining the memories those children will have of their Disney vacation.  But then again, you can tell by the family dynamic that the same thing happens every day of their lives.  Probably why my heart sinks.  Here's a family who probably planned on Disney to have a great vacation and help improve relationships "quality time" if you will.  Instead dad rants and swears and threatens violence because his son is tired and wants to go to the hotel and swim.
> 
> The rudeness is another example.  Mostly numb to it by now, but after a couple days in DW it starts to annoy me.  Even though it has no effect, I find myself making comments to the offenders.  I don't expect them to change or even acknowledge me, it just makes me feel better that I say something.  I took special pride last yr when a DF knocked over a young girl (probably 5 or 6) trying to ruch into the Indiana Jones show.  (Then didn't bother to help her or even acknowledge he did it).  You would have to have been there to see how he knew exaclty what he was doing.  I felt good when I embarrassed him in front of his wife and anyone else within earshot (probably 100 people or so).  In a rather loud voice I said "Congratulations...you knocked down a small child to get a good seat..WHAT A MAN"  I couldn't help it.  But I'll tell you this..it felt good and I'll keep doing it.  Maybe if we all did things would change-even a little bit.
> 
> Now where exactly was that woman in panties? *



BRAVO!  Mickey would be proud!


----------



## Disneyfreaknjw

I have a shock that wasnt at dw.....I was at the lotr and these teens wouldnt shut up  A guy got so mad he went over and said be quiet.  Then he was walking back to his seat when a man yelled i can do whatever i want so you shut the F*** up you a** hole.  Then a really large guy came over and through popcorn at them.  Then the manager came and watched the rest of the movie to make sure they they were quiet.  My deanding self requested free movie passes, and got them


----------



## pyrxtc

> _Originally posted by Amare06 _
> *Last year, my family and I were eating lunch at Cosmics Rays when I needed to use the restroom.  I went into the ladies restroom and there was a line.  As I am standing there, the door opens and in walks a middle aged man and his DD who was at least 8.  I even said to him, " you do realise that this is the womens restroom"  He stood there with his DD, even she was embarrassed.  She kep telling him to leave, but he wouldn't.  I just walked out.... I would have understood if his DD was tiny, but she was capable of being in the bathroom alone. *



My DD looks older than she is. She is very tall and I would not let her go into a public restroom alone and neither would my husband. I would hope that he would be able to takle her into a family room or something but leaving her alone would not be an option. Ther are all kinds of sicko's out there and who knows? At least he cared enough to watch out for her. Maybe you could have spoken up and told him that you would watch out for her while she's in there so he didn't have to stay. I hope that someone would do that for my husband if the subject ever came up.

Also, some of these stories had me ROFL but some made my jaw drop and my husband got  akick out of quite a few that I repeated to him. It took me days to be able to read all these post but it was worth it.

I am goint ot WDW with family for the first time ever in Sept 05 and I will be on the lookout for some "shocking moments". Maybe I'll get a pictures of one even. I also know now after reading some of these, that I will be reporting nay abused child that I come across and not wonder months and years later if the parents were ever caught.


----------



## musicalSaranader

> _Originally posted by pyrxtc _
> *I also know now after reading some of these, that I will be reporting nay abused child that I come across and not wonder months and years later if the parents were ever caught.*



Good for you!!  Have fun on your trip and don't let any obnoxious people ruin it for you!


----------



## innoculation

While watching our kids play in one of the water fountain play areas in Epcot, we saw a 3 to 4 year old bare naked playing as well.  I guess kids don't think about it, but it definately made me feel uncomfortable.


----------



## Billmel

> _Originally posted by Corl4 _
> *A shocking story but in a different way....
> 
> We were "shocked" at the number of people who stopped to see if we needed band-aids, wet wipes, kleenex, etc....there really are some nice normal people at WDW!! *



While at MGM with our grandsons, and there parents, our oldest grandson fell and didn't catch himself and busted his head on the concrete.  He was about 4 years old then.  I will never forget the sound his little head made on the concrete curb.  I was just running to get some ice because he already had a pop not on his forhead and was crying so very hard, when a very nice lady with children of her own came running over with stroller, DH, and children in tow, and proceeded to dump out her drink, leaving the ice, and pulled out a ziploc bag with snacks, and emptied that and gave us the ice bag, a bandaide and offered to run get help if we needed it.  She was absolutely amazing.  And I will never forget her kindness.


----------



## MELSMICE

> _Originally posted by innoculation _
> *While watching our kids play in one of the water fountain play areas in Epcot, we saw a 3 to 4 year old bare naked playing as well.  I guess kids don't think about it, but it definately made me feel uncomfortable. *



This is a pet peeve of mine.  I find it offensive that people allow their children to run around naked in those fountains!


----------



## MELSMICE

> _Originally posted by Billmel _
> *While at MGM with our grandsons, and there parents, our oldest grandson fell and didn't catch himself and busted his head on the concrete.  He was about 4 years old then.  I will never forget the sound his little head made on the concrete curb.  I was just running to get some ice because he already had a pop not on his forhead and was crying so very hard, when a very nice lady with children of her own came running over with stroller, DH, and children in tow, and proceeded to dump out her drink, leaving the ice, and pulled out a ziploc bag with snacks, and emptied that and gave us the ice bag, a bandaide and offered to run get help if we needed it.  She was absolutely amazing.  And I will never forget her kindness.   *



Now that was a nice shock!!!


----------



## MelessaG

> _ And I will never forget her kindness.   [/B]_


_ 


That's a wonderful story!  It's good to know there are still nice people in the parks. (and not just here on the DIS boards) _


----------



## wilderness01

Just a question as I don't remember......don't they have family restrooms at WDW? I thought I remembered one by Splash Mountain. Anyways, my son is just turning 10, and although he is "old enough" to be alone in the bathroom I would never send him in alone. There are some sick people out there who hurt children. Wasn't it a few years back when a child about that age went into the restroom alone and someone slashed his throat? I think it was in California. Maybe the dad should have handled it differently by walking her to the stall, then either standing facing the stall or standing by the entrance, all the while having his daughter call out to him every so often so he could be assured she was safe. That is always a tricky situation and one that makes me feel uncomfortable when my husband has our daughter.

We also had an uncomfortable situation happen a few years back. Our daughter (6) had gotten sick just as I was picking up our carmel corn from the place by the Hall of Presidents in MK. As soon as it happened (she was shocked and embarrased that she threw up so quickly that she couldn't make it to at least a garbage can) I went up to the window and told the elderly ladies what had happened and it needed to be cleaned up asap. I turned around and people were stepping right through it to get to the window. I tried to stop them and even yelled "stop" and tried to make them walk around "the puddle". The people just looked at me like I had 2 heads, walked through it and pushed past me. We told the appropriate people and quietly stepped away from the scene! Maybe some people were too "in the zone" to notice that they were stepping in puke! Yuck!


----------



## sha_lyn

> Wasn't it a few years back when a child about that age went into the restroom alone and someone slashed his throat? I think it was in California. Maybe the dad should have handled it differently by walking her to the stall, then either standing facing the stall or standing by the entrance, all the while having his daughter call out to him every so often so he could be assured she was safe. That is always a tricky situation and one that makes me feel uncomfortable when my husband has our daughter.



If you are talking about the same case  I am thinking of it was a boy who was killed. Turned out the mentally killer had been stalking him all day. They were at a beach/park and an aunt walked the boy to the bathroom. The killer was pretty clear on the fact that he would have killed that boy somehow, somewhere because the voices were telling him too.


----------



## lisadam

LOL! I had forgotten about this thread - its been months since I've seen it and I'm glad I've stumbled on it.

I do have to admit that each time I'm done reading - I'm really relieved that I haven't recognized myself in any of your stories.


----------



## ChairborneRangr

Here is one for you...

The setting
October 2000
MGM Studios
behind the rope about 8:45 am
early opening day

My wife and I are on our 15th anniversary trip.  This is our first vacation (other than an overnighter) without children ever.  We were staying off property so we couldn't take advantage of the early opening.

Right beside us behind the rope is a family with gradeschool kids (I'm guessing 4th and 6th).  Grandma and Grandpa are along.  The conversation went something like this...

Grandpa "Hey, why are those people able to go on the rides!?!?!"
Son "Dad, they are here for early opening..."
Grandpa loudly interrupting son "well, what makes them so special?"
Son in reasonable voice "Dad, all the disney hotel guests can come in an hour early it's called early opening.."
Grandpa interupting again "We're on property!  Why don't we get to be over there?"
Son, getting a little annoyed "everybody else was ready to go for early opening, you were the one that wanted to take more time at breakfast!"
Grandpa "No one told me about it!!!"
Son, stronger but still reasonable "Yes I did!  I told you last night we needed to get going early in the morning!"
Grandpa "You didn't tell me why!!!!"

at this point my wife said to me in a "loudish" whisper "He sure is making memories!"  which caused most of us to break out in laughter all around.  Grandpa then shut up and stood there in a huff.  The rest of the family just let him stew.  They looked like they were going to have a good time no matter what.

That has really stuck with me the last few years.  I am a whole lot better at letting things roll off my back.  I want my kids to remember the good things we have done together.  I don't ever want to have a toddler meltdown when I get to be that guys age...



As my wife says "It's Disneyworld!  Anyone that can't have fun here needs to seek professional help!"


----------



## WDWMom

Some of these are funny.  Keep them coming.


----------



## Carolina Minnie

" As my wife says "It's Disneyworld! Anyone that can't have fun here needs to seek professional help!" " 

We are planning our first trip to WDW in 10 years and my DH and I are very excited as are our two children. Our 13 year old says this is really her 1st trip as her brain wasn't formed the first time we took her.  Anyway my shock came last week as I was driving carpool home from the Jr. High and the subject of our Disney trip came up and a "cool" [jaded] girl in the car says, "Ewww! Disney World ... I went last year and it was so boring, I hated it!" Instantly my 13 yr old says ," My mom says anyone who doesn't like WDW is mentally ill ...


----------



## jann1033

> _Originally posted by Carolina Minnie _
> [Ba "cool" [jaded] girl in the car says, "Ewww! Disney World ... I went last year and it was so boring, I hated it!"... [/B]


 
well like what do you like expect like she was like only like 12 like then so like her brain like wasn't formed like yet like either


----------



## jellydisney

> _Originally posted by pyrxtc _
> *My DD looks older than she is. She is very tall and I would not let her go into a public restroom alone and neither would my husband. I would hope that he would be able to takle her into a family room or something but leaving her alone would not be an option. *



I agree that I wouldn't let a young child go into a public restroom alone... however, I think it is somewhat strange that that man decided to accompany the girl to the *women's* restroom. When I was a little girl and was with my dad, and we were in a similar situation, he would take me into the men's restroom and tell me to close my eyes until I got to the stall.

If I were in that dilemma today, and was responsible for a little boy, I would take him into the women's restroom, not follow him into the mens!!  

I'd rather inconvenience myself and my son than an entire restroom full of people!


----------



## DizBelle

> _Originally posted by Amare06 _
> *Last year, my family and I were eating lunch at Cosmics Rays when I needed to use the restroom.  I went into the ladies restroom and there was a line.  As I am standing there, the door opens and in walks a middle aged man and his DD who was at least 8.  I even said to him, " you do realise that this is the womens restroom"  He stood there with his DD, even she was embarrassed.  She kep telling him to leave, but he wouldn't.  I just walked out.... I would have understood if his DD was tiny, but she was capable of being in the bathroom alone. *



I experienced a similar situation at a restaurant here at home.  I went to the ladies room and a man came in with his daughter.  I was upset about it but I was REALLY upset about it when I got back to my table and saw him return to his table where his wife was still sitting.  Why couldn't she take her daughter to the restroom instead of making everyone uncomfortable by sending her husband into the ladies room.

I don't have children but have thought about this.  What do you do if you are out with your opposite sex child and they need to go to the restroom and there are no family restrooms?  I sure wouldn't send my child (even older ones) to the restroom alone.  There are some sickos out there that would see that as an opportunity.  Do I take my 10 year old boy into the ladies room or do I go with him into the mens room?  What if he won't go into the ladies room?  I really don't know how I would handle it.  Maybe it would be a judgement call based on where we are and my child's maturity level.

How do you parents do it?!?!?!?


----------



## ChairborneRangr

This topic about the bathrooms is a hotly debated topic.  It belongs on the debate board.  I know from experience that if this line of conversation continues the thread will be shut down and locked.

I am enjoying this thread, and I'd like to see it continue.  The Pet Peeve thread was shut down a couple of months ago over this very topic of conversation because it spiraled down into an argument between DIS board members.

Just a word of caution.


----------



## ekmdisney

Just got back from my WDW trip. Got caught in the rain. It started raining on Tues, the day that I went to MK. 

Anyway... while heading to POTC, I saw a mother with her young son, about 6. It had been raining for a good hour already, do there where some really good puddles of water on the walk ways. 

Well, just as I spot them in passing. The son bends down, dips his hand in a puddle that they were just about to walk into and then licks his hand. And he just had a look on his face like he does this all the time...no bigggy. But what really got me, was mom, she either did not see it or just didn't care, because she didn't say a word to him.


----------



## Tigge50447

So far I've spent 2 days reading the post and every time I read one about a parent hitting their kid it makes me want to go pick up my son from daycare and just hug him. I can't imagine what these people are thinking. 

I was on a plane once sitting across from a mom and her son and her son was hitting her so she as she's yelling at him to stop hitting her, she was smacking him.


----------



## DizBelle

> _Originally posted by Tigge50447 _
> *I was on a plane once sitting across from a mom and her son and her son was hitting her so she as she's yelling at him to stop hitting her, she was smacking him.  *



Yeah, that makes sense.


----------



## tink2

Well, here is my story.  Back in 1999, we were in line to look at our photos at MK.  My niece, then 3 or 4, was pitching a major- MAJOR- fit.  She was on the floor about to be out of control.  My brother reached down and gave her 3 spanks on her bottom and then put her in a stroller.  Problem solved- not.  This woman came from nowhere- got in my brother's face and started yelling hysterically about child abuse and calling DHR b/c he spanked his child.  Now, he spanked her, not abuse.  He hit her on her bottom, nowhere else.  Anyway, this lady was out of control!  My dad got my niece outside and away from the scene immediatley.  My brother kept his cool- which I would have had a hard time.  He kept shaking his head, not speaking, and stepping back.  She was so close she was spitting in his face as she yelled.  Finally, her husband was able to get her away.  I thought for a minute she was going to hit my brother.  A CM saw the whole incident and apoligized- she said these things happen a lot.  The woman's husband was very embarrassed and his face was red- he wouldn't even look us in the eye.  You could hear him fussing at her the whole way out of the building.   I don't want to start a debate here about spanking or not- everyone has different beliefs about this.  But this woman went crazy on my brother.  This was just before a character meal- it was so disturbing it took us a while to enjoy the meal.  
The next story is about a woman and a stroller.  It was Thanksgiving night that same year.  We had waited on the curb for an hour and a half for Spectrol.  The crowd behind us was at least 5 rows thick.  This large lady with at least 4 kids starts yelling for everyone to get out of her way.  A cm showed her the areas roped off for walkways.  After the cm leaves, she started cursing at everyone.  Someone went to get a cm again- she is told to use the walkways and calm down or she would be escorted out.  10 minutes later, she shows up again.  THis time- she pushes people out of her way to get through and actually ran over a small child's foot behind me- cursing the whole time!  A man ran to get another cm and she was escorted out of the park with applause from the crowd!
Anyway, WDW does bring out the best and worst in people.  
A good one- a nice elderly woman gave up her bench seat for a parade so I could bottle feed my 6 month old.  I was happily standing- propping up on the stroller- but she insisted!


----------



## MELSMICE

> _Originally posted by tink2 _
> *My brother reached down and gave her 3 spanks on her bottom and then put her in a stroller.  Problem solved- not.  This woman came from nowhere- got in my brother's face and started yelling hysterically about child abuse and calling DHR b/c he spanked his child.  Now, he spanked her, not abuse.  He hit her on her bottom, nowhere else.  Anyway, this lady was out of control!  *



I don't think I would have gotten involved like that woman did, however, I don't agree with spanking so I probably would have been disturbed by this event myself.  

Hitting is hitting, regardless of where it is.  If my DD "spanked" me on the behind I would certainly consider it hitting and the wrong thing to do.  I would reprimand them for it so I don't feel it's right for an adult to do it to a child.  There are other ways to solve the tantrum of a toddler.  JMO.


----------



## daystar

My family was there just over Christmas, our first time....We went to Animal Kingdom to see it's Tough to Be a Bug....When they open the doors to go in this family spilt my family up and when i tried to get back to my family this grandmother turns to me and says your splitting up my family, mean while she is the one who split our family up....People are so rude she was pushing her way through us and thought that we were going to move....I don't think so...People have no manners you think they would wait and not push the small children, my son was holding on to me with all his might and he still was getting pushed around....They acted like animals...


----------



## EsmeraldaX

Shocks to report last week :

Clothing shocks (aside from the usual bikini tops on women and short shorts on men) :

1. What appeared to be a 10 year old boy wearing a shirt with a half naked biker woman on it with his parents.

2. Grown man wearing a shirt with the word sh*t on it being picked to be an audience participation member at Universal

3. What appeared to be a 13 (14?) year old boy wearing a shirt that said "I Like Sl*ts" with his parents

These were all at Universal though. I can't recall many Disney clothing shocks but I really can't belive any parent would allow their young boy to wear such disgusting, degrading shirts anywhere, let alone to family parks with them.  Or that a grown man would select that shirt to wear and then stand up on a stage in front of a lot of families and not even attempt to cover up the shirt.

Messy shocks :

A bathroom in Epcot where only one toilet had been flushed , and we're talking the others were SERIOUSLY not flushed  and someone had used the floor as a toilet. GROSS. I alerted a CM and they took care of it right away.

Other various shocks :

Children with no shoes on or very light clothing on a day when it was 42 degrees. 

Children running through the Epcot fountains getting soaked on these days. *I* was in a hooded sweatshirt freezing!

Parents openly talking about how they make their kids walk around in platform shoes all day to make them taller to get on thrill rides.  I mean, I felt bad when my neice was too little but really, the height restrictions are there for the childs safety. I can't imagine why any parent would rather take that risk than have their kid be a little sad that they missed a thrill ride. One lady in particular was arguing with a CM (I forget which ride) about how she makes her 5 year old walk around in heels all day so she can get on rides. Not only a risk on the ride, but can you imagine the pain on the little girls feet from walking around in those all day? I just don't get it.

Smokers being oblivious. My boyfriend who was with me smokes. He smokes probably a pack a day. He ONLY smokes outside and in designated areas. He gets really MAD when other smokers don't follow the rules. He gets FURIOUS when smokers smoke around babies and kids (and even pets...he won't smoke outside near our dog)...

Anyway...he was in a designated smoking area over by Indiana Jones. Anyway, a small boy ran up to look at something nearby and my BF moved away to the far end of the smoking area. The boys mother ran up and said...no no you're in a designated area it's ok. So Chris, my BF, says "I know but he wants to see the {whatever it was} (I forget) and I don't want to get smoke near him.

The lady was shocked that he was being so nice. It's sad that being polite and corteous is a shock to some people.

Thats all I can think of for now.


----------



## Disney  Doll

A few pages back (and yes, I HAVE read all 34 pages!!!!!! ) someone mentioned something about the people who stop halfway down the row. DH and I have a great way to combat that. We just climb over them and step on their feet! And both of us are "Pooh sized" if you know what I mean, so they know their feet are being stepped on. If someone makes a comment, I smile and say "That's probably why they tell you to proceed all the way to the end of the row!"


----------



## musicalSaranader

That ought to do it, Disney Doll!


----------



## DizBelle

> _Originally posted by EsmeraldaX _
> *Smokers being oblivious. My boyfriend who was with me smokes. He smokes probably a pack a day. He ONLY smokes outside and in designated areas. He gets really MAD when other smokers don't follow the rules. He gets FURIOUS when smokers smoke around babies and kids (and even pets...he won't smoke outside near our dog)...
> 
> Anyway...he was in a designated smoking area over by Indiana Jones. Anyway, a small boy ran up to look at something nearby and my BF moved away to the far end of the smoking area. The boys mother ran up and said...no no you're in a designated area it's ok. So Chris, my BF, says "I know but he wants to see the {whatever it was} (I forget) and I don't want to get smoke near him.
> 
> The lady was shocked that he was being so nice. It's sad that being polite and corteous is a shock to some people.
> 
> Thats all I can think of for now.  *



I think that this is the first courteous smoker I've ever heard of.  Do you think he can spread it to all the other smokers?  Tell him that I appreciate his efforts.


----------



## DizBelle

> _Originally posted by Disney  Doll _
> *A few pages back (and yes, I HAVE read all 34 pages!!!!!! ) someone mentioned something about the people who stop halfway down the row. DH and I have a great way to combat that. We just climb over them and step on their feet! And both of us are "Pooh sized" if you know what I mean, so they know their feet are being stepped on. If someone makes a comment, I smile and say "That's probably why they tell you to proceed all the way to the end of the row!" *



Hee Hee!!!    

You're great Disney Doll!  I love how you refer to yourself as "Pooh sized."


----------



## RickinNYC

> _Originally posted by lfontaine _
> *I think that this is the first courteous smoker I've ever heard of.  Do you think he can spread it to all the other smokers?  Tell him that I appreciate his efforts. *



Actually, not to steal any thunder, but both my partner and I are smokers and it enrages us to see folks walking about, smoking without a care in the world, completely ignoring the designate areas.  

Although I smoke, I don't like to smell or see it in any area that is not allowed.  It's rude, inconsiderate and disgusting.


----------



## EsmeraldaX

> _Originally posted by lfontaine _
> *I think that this is the first courteous smoker I've ever heard of.  Do you think he can spread it to all the other smokers?  Tell him that I appreciate his efforts. *




He has actually said stuff to other smokers. He was pretty mad one day at one of the parks (I forget which one) when he saw a woman holding a cigarette in one hand and a newborn baby in the other. I think he said something to her. This baby was tiny! Of course, he was told where to go  Some people...

That poor baby.


----------



## jann1033

> _Originally posted by EsmeraldaX _
> *Children ...very light clothing on a day when it was 42 degrees.
> 
> *




it could be they listened to the WDW tv station before they left the resort..one day they called for 70 and it started out at mid 50 and went down, *way* down!...we had to go back to the resort and change it was so cold!  I do think some especially first timers do not realize how cold it can be in FL during Dec-Jan. they figure it is 70 every day and do not account for it when packing.


----------



## B'rer Karen

> _Originally posted by jann1033 _
> *it could be they listened to the WDW tv station before they left the resort..one day they called for 70 and it started out at mid 50 and went down, *way* down!...we had to go back to the resort and change it was so cold!  I do think some especially first timers do not realize how cold it can be in FL during Dec-Jan. they figure it is 70 every day and do not account for it when packing. *



If the OP was talking about last Friday, I was there too and I was shocked by what people were wearing.  The forecasters were only calling for a high of 60, so even if they had been right, it was not ever going to be THAT warm.  And it was cold, cloudy, and windy all day long.  My friends and I were bundled up and by 6pm we just couldn't take it anymore. We headed back to the resort to put more layers of clothing on before heading out for dinner.  At that time the weather channel said it wass 46 degrees with a 38 degree windchill.  It probably didn't even break 50 that day.  Even if the parents had bad information in the morning, there isn't anything stopping them from going back to the resort to change and then come back or at the very least by the kid a sweatshirt.  I couldn't believe the number of kids we saw in tank tops, shorts and sandals.  I felt very bad for them.


----------



## FatCow

I just bought my daughter a Disney shirt and within the same day at the park, I found a tiny cigarette burn on her shoulder. 

She was so disappointed that her new t-shirt has a hole.  Even worse, it was the last shirt of that size so we can't even replace it for her.


----------



## DizBelle

> _Originally posted by FatCow _
> *I just bought my daughter a Disney shirt and within the same day at the park, I found a tiny cigarette burn on her shoulder.
> 
> She was so disappointed that her new t-shirt has a hole.  Even worse, it was the last shirt of that size so we can't even replace it for her. *



OMG!!!!  Who would be so careless with their cigarette that they would allow the hot end to go near a child and then not say anything when they damaged her shirt.  Do you know how this happened?  Was she ever in a smoking area where it could happen or was someone smoking where they shouldn't have been?

I'm really appalled at some people's behavior.


----------



## FatCow

We were never in the smoking area during the time between purchasing the shirt until I found out about the hole.  We were walking from one of the stores along Main Street USA straight to Fantasyland and less than 3 hours after the purchase I found out about the hole.  

I didn't know exactly when that happened but I recall there were many smokers along the way (I have asthma and I always cough everytime I inhale any kind of smoke). It was on the Thursday of President's Week when the park was so crowded we hardly could even walk.


----------



## DizBelle

> _Originally posted by FatCow _
> *We were never in the smoking area during the time between purchasing the shirt until I found out about the hole.  We were walking from one of the stores along Main Street USA straight to Fantasyland and less than 3 hours after the purchase I found out about the hole.
> 
> I didn't know exactly when that happened but I recall there were many smokers along the way (I have asthma and I always cough everytime I inhale any kind of smoke). It was on the Thursday of President's Week when the park was so crowded we hardly could even walk. *



So, people were smoking where they shouldn't have been.  And in a heavy crowd.  Shame on them.  What if the cigarette had burned her skin or her eye or something.  Does anybody think about that?!?!?    

I'm sorry you had that experience.  It upsets me just hearing about it.


----------



## EsmeraldaX

> _Originally posted by B'rer Karen _
> *If the OP was talking about last Friday, I was there too and I was shocked by what people were wearing.  The forecasters were only calling for a high of 60, so even if they had been right, it was not ever going to be THAT warm.  And it was cold, cloudy, and windy all day long.  My friends and I were bundled up and by 6pm we just couldn't take it anymore. We headed back to the resort to put more layers of clothing on before heading out for dinner.  At that time the weather channel said it wass 46 degrees with a 38 degree windchill.  It probably didn't even break 50 that day.  Even if the parents had bad information in the morning, there isn't anything stopping them from going back to the resort to change and then come back or at the very least by the kid a sweatshirt.  I couldn't believe the number of kids we saw in tank tops, shorts and sandals.  I felt very bad for them. *




That was the day in question. I saw kids in next to nothing soaking wet running through fountains. And then they were not heading out of the park but onto rides....

They are lucky if they didnt get sick.


----------



## EsmeraldaX

> _Originally posted by lfontaine _
> *OMG!!!!  Who would be so careless with their cigarette that they would allow the hot end to go near a child and then not say anything when they damaged her shirt.  Do you know how this happened?  Was she ever in a smoking area where it could happen or was someone smoking where they shouldn't have been?
> 
> I'm really appalled at some people's behavior.   *



If my BF had seen anyone even smoking in a designated area THAT close to a child, he would probably have said something. That is just appaling. How could anyone be so careless. I'm glad your daughter did not get burned herself


----------



## stinkerbelle

> _Originally posted by lfontaine _
> *I think that this is the first courteous smoker I've ever heard of.  Do you think he can spread it to all the other smokers?  Tell him that I appreciate his efforts. *



There ARE some of us out there...not ALL smokers are inconsiderate.

just be aware of that...ok?


I'll never forget the time we were in the smoking section near the Sci-Fi diner waiting for our PS...there was a family eating lunch on the bench IN the smoking section. I'm talking mom/dad/aunt/3 little boys and a baby in a stroller. 

ummm...ewww. 

I can't stand smoking while someone is eating near me (it grosses me out as well when I'M eating and someone is smoking)...I can't believe a family would actually hunker down with their lunch IN a smoking section when there were plenty of other benches available elsewhere.


----------



## DizBelle

> _Originally posted by stinkerbelle _
> *There ARE some of us out there...not ALL smokers are inconsiderate.
> 
> just be aware of that...ok? *



I am aware.  I'm positive that there are many considerate smokers out there.  I just rarely encounter them so I get a little frustrated.

I'll say this, I don't remember seeing anybody smoking outside of a designated smoking area when we were at WDW a few weeks ago (YAY!).  But I did see some people push their strollers (with baby in it) into the smoking area and light up (BOO!).

Things that I've seen smokers do that I hate:
- walking down the stairs of the parking garage with their cigarette.  It's nasty to be behind that.
- smoking just outside the door of the building where I HAVE to walk through the cloud to get in or out.

I see these on a regular basis so maybe I'm a little jaded.

But, I send out a BIG THANK YOU to all of the smokers who think about the non-smokers and children when they choose to light up.  I appreciate it.


----------



## B'rer Karen

> _Originally posted by stinkerbelle _
> *There ARE some of us out there...not ALL smokers are inconsiderate.
> 
> just be aware of that...ok?
> 
> 
> I'll never forget the time we were in the smoking section near the Sci-Fi diner waiting for our PS...there was a family eating lunch on the bench IN the smoking section. I'm talking mom/dad/aunt/3 little boys and a baby in a stroller.
> 
> ummm...ewww.
> 
> I can't stand smoking while someone is eating near me (it grosses me out as well when I'M eating and someone is smoking)...I can't believe a family would actually hunker down with their lunch IN a smoking section when there were plenty of other benches available elsewhere. *



There may not have been anyone smoking there when they sat down and they didn't know it was a smoking section.  That happened to me at Epcot.  I got a snack and found this secluded little spot with benches near Mission: Space.  A few minutes later a woman came in and lit up.  At first I was annoyed and then I saw the sign and realized I was the idiot who was in the wrong section.  I was almost finished with my snack so it wasn't a big deal. As a non-smoker, I am totally unaware of where all the smoking sections are.  I could see that happening to this family and they probably wouldn't want to pack everything up and move.


----------



## BobbiG

We were at MGM last October, by the sorcerers hat, waiting in line with my 2 yo dd to see Minnie Mouse.  There were several lines for kids to see the characters.  It wasn't that crowded, and the lines were not that long.  It must have been time for Pooh to get some honey, so he was walking back to go inside, with a grown man, side stepping beside him the entire way, yelling at poor Pooh.  What can anyone yell at Pooh for?????  It was absolutely hysterical to watch, because he was making such a fool of himself.  Apparently, his kid was next in line, but they did not hear or pay attention to the characters escort that told the line that pooh was needing honey soon.  What an idiot....


----------



## DizBelle

> _Originally posted by BobbiG _
> *We were at MGM last October, by the sorcerers hat, waiting in line with my 2 yo dd to see Minnie Mouse.  There were several lines for kids to see the characters.  It wasn't that crowded, and the lines were not that long.  It must have been time for Pooh to get some honey, so he was walking back to go inside, with a grown man, side stepping beside him the entire way, yelling at poor Pooh.  What can anyone yell at Pooh for?????  It was absolutely hysterical to watch, because he was making such a fool of himself.  Apparently, his kid was next in line, but they did not hear or pay attention to the characters escort that told the line that pooh was needing honey soon.  What an idiot.... *



Pooh should have decked him.


----------



## EsmeraldaX

> _Originally posted by BobbiG _
> *We were at MGM last October, by the sorcerers hat, waiting in line with my 2 yo dd to see Minnie Mouse.  There were several lines for kids to see the characters.  It wasn't that crowded, and the lines were not that long.  It must have been time for Pooh to get some honey, so he was walking back to go inside, with a grown man, side stepping beside him the entire way, yelling at poor Pooh.  What can anyone yell at Pooh for?????  It was absolutely hysterical to watch, because he was making such a fool of himself.  Apparently, his kid was next in line, but they did not hear or pay attention to the characters escort that told the line that pooh was needing honey soon.  What an idiot.... *




I saw a woman get mad because Genie was about to leave. The escort said "He'll be back in 10 minutes" and the woman started swearing and screaming that they had to leave to go home NOW! (it was like 10:15 or something...just seemed an odd choice of times to leave the park). She also gave us a dirty look because we were ahead of her


----------



## Ariel Wanna-be

You know those Lego sculptures in DD?  It was a Thursday evening, and me, DH, and DS-5 were looking at the spaceship sculpture.  There was a group of 5-6 people next to us, admiring the spaceship as well.  They had walked up just before we did.

We had been standing there all of 5 seconds (I'm not exagerating) when this beast of a woman barged through the crowd and demanded that we all move out of the way because she wanted a picture of the spaceship.  When I say "demanded" I mean she is pushing people behind us out of the way and bellowing "MOVE!  I want to get a picture...I said MOVE!  Are you all deaf?!  MOVE!"  When no one budged, she told her companion (who looked mortified) "Too many kids around here!  You can't get away from the little sh*ts!"

We were shocked at first (this was our first night at DW and we were blissfully unaware that rude people seem to gravitate to DW as if they are drawn there by some strange geological force.)  But then we found it hysterical.  She was soooo rude and she just kept getting madder and madder when people ignored her.  Her face was turning so red that I sincerely hoped she was about to spontaneously combust.  When she had finally had enough and stormed off, someone in the group next to us started singing "Na na na na...na na na na...hey hey hey...goodbye..." and it just kinda caught on.

I could have understood her frustration, if not her methods, had she been standing patiently by, trying to take a picture, while people kept getting in the way.  However, this was not the case.  The group next to us said that she had just done the same thing at one of the other sculptures - pushing people out of the way and bellowing.  When she had gone, my son said "It's a good thing we don't have to be her all the time like she does!"


----------



## EsmeraldaX

> _Originally posted by Ariel Wanna-be _
> *When she had gone, my son said "It's a good thing we don't have to be her all the time like she does!" *




   HAHAHAHA Oh thats great!


----------



## chell

> _Originally posted by RickinNYC _
> *Actually, not to steal any thunder, but both my partner and I are smokers and it enrages us to see folks walking about, smoking without a care in the world, completely ignoring the designate areas.
> 
> Although I smoke, I don't like to smell or see it in any area that is not allowed.  It's rude, inconsiderate and disgusting. *



Really, you and Joe both smoke?  I would have never known.



> I think that this is the first courteous smoker I've ever heard of. Do you think he can spread it to all the other smokers? Tell him that I appreciate his efforts.



I've seen several at WDW.  The bad thing is, like with anything else in life, you only tend to notice the "bad" ones.

I do think I am more shocked when I see someone following the rules and smoking in the correct places though.


----------



## SB in KY

Several years ago I was sitting on a bench in Toon Town waiting on my dd's to return.  I was right across from the Play area with Donalds Boat (or whatever it is called).  Goofy had been standing in the play area (where they have the rubber flooring stuff ) and his keeper was approached by a woman who was holding a screaming baby (I think the child was sick or hurt), the keeper spoke briefly to Goofy and hastily ran off with the woman and child, leaving Goofy on his own in the play area. The area was essentially deserted (shortly after opening, cold, drizzly day), but one 6 or 7 year old kid came running up and started tormenting Goofy (without warning he kicks him in the shin as hard as he could, yanked his tail and tried to pull it off, was jumping up and grabbing his nose and smacking him in the face)... Goofy tries all the character appropriate moves like shaking his finger at the kid, making the no-no sign etc, but all to no avail... the little brat persists, no parent in sight.

Finally Goofy straightens up and looks all around doing a 360 (I surmise he has no peripheral vision in the costume), and when the kid punches him in the gut he swings back and totally decked the kid!!!  The kid bounced about 3 times across the rubber play surface before he stopped. The kid has this look of absolute amazement on his face, then he begins to bawl, jumps up and runs off screaming "Goofy hit me, Goofy hit me..."  I leap to my feet and holler "Go Goofy".  Goofy turns to me and makes the "Shhhh" sign.  I was laughing so hard....Oh the times you wish the video camera was running.... I am sure Goofy would have been canned if anyone reported him, but it was a great moment at Disney for me!!!!

Goofy's keeper returns shortly and escorts him away, my DD's return and we get on the train...as we are boarding, the bratty kid and his now found mom are also boarding and he says "Yes he DID, he really DID, that Dog hit me HARD" and his mother yanks him into the seat and says "Don't be stupid, there's no dog around here.  Nobody would hit a kid at Disneyworld"


----------



## Tiziminchac

First let me say, I'm a smoker. I wasn't happy at first when WDW changed the way things were and made designated smoking areas. I never smoked in line or in crowds. But a few million bad apples ruined it for me. Of course I love Disney so I kept coming and if it makes everyone happy, I'll smoke where they will let me. No biggie.

Okay, to my shocking story! Well it's not so shocking to me because I've seen this before. But the last time I went to EPCOT I stopped in the smoking area in China to smoke one. It was almost 9 p.m. and  the area is kind of dark. Well these two other guys were there and they were smoking a joint. I was shocked that they were so brazen to just fire it up with all those people just feet away. Needless to say, when I showed up they wasted no time in splitting! I've also seen this on Tom Sawyers Island and that little park that used to be between Cinderella's Castle and Frontierland.


----------



## FatCow

Talking about "considerate smokers", actually I'm blessed by knowing more considerate smokers than not.

My neighbours are heavy smokers, but they always remember about my asthmatic sensitivity against the smoke, they always stop smoking and try to air the house before I visit them.

My daughter's mum's father was like that (now he quit smoking)

My grandfather, my supervisor's the same way too.

and up until about 10 years ago, I used to be a heavy smoker too (I quit when I moved to Aussie where the price of a CD is lower than a pack of my brand of ciggies... and I used to smoke a pack a day)


----------



## MELSMICE

> _Originally posted by SB in KY _
> [BGoofy's keeper returns shortly and escorts him away, my DD's return and we get on the train...as we are boarding, the bratty kid and his now found mom are also boarding and he says "Yes he DID, he really DID, that Dog hit me HARD" and his mother yanks him into the seat and says "Don't be stupid, there's no dog around here.  Nobody would hit a kid at Disneyworld" [/B]



That is toooo funny!!!    It serves the kid right that his mother didn't believe him!!!


----------



## DizBelle

> _Originally posted by SB in KY _
> *....one 6 or 7 year old kid came running up and started tormenting Goofy (without warning he kicks him in the shin as hard as he could, yanked his tail and tried to pull it off, was jumping up and grabbing his nose and smacking him in the face)... Goofy tries all the character appropriate moves like shaking his finger at the kid, making the no-no sign etc, but all to no avail... the little brat persists, no parent in sight. *



Gee, I wonder where kids learn this kind of behavior???   

What kind of adults do their parents think they are going to grow into if they let them keep this up?  These are the future inmates of the world.


----------



## Lorix2

This was really a class act...

I waitress and in my station was a family with a baby.  The mother decided to change the baby's diaper on the end of the booth, not even on the inside of the booth, on the outside in full view of other customers.  It wasn't a wet diaper either.  

As I was walking down the aisle with drinks to deliver, this caught my attention quick.  I delivered my drinks quickly and went over to her and quietly said "excuse me, but this is not an appropriate place to be doing this, there is a baby changing station in our restroom" and she replied "what's the difference?" and continued on.  The husband angrily said "she'll be done in a minute".  Before I could say another word, another customer of mine seated across from them, had already summoned my MOD to the situation.  They were asked to never do this again and they paid their bill.  They never left me a cent, but that's fine - good riddens.

BUT!  The other table who summoned my mgr, complained that they should be compensated for their entire meal and applauded the way I had tried to handle the situation discreetly, etc...We comped their entire check and they did not leave me a tip either!!!

What did I do?  Both parties checks totalled $90.00 and tied up my 2 tables for at least 45 minutes each on a busy night and I basically worked those 2 tables with excellent service - for nothing


----------



## ChairborneRangr

That's terrible.  People that take out their frustration on their servers over things out of the server's control are so ride.  If I was anywhere near New Hampshire, I'd visit your establishment, and tip properly.

I'll admit I have tipped low on occasion, but only when the server did not provide anywhere near adequate service.  And even then, only after I provided options to ake things right.


----------



## musicalSaranader

Wait, wait, so, they applauded you, but didn't tip you??  That doesn't make any sense to me!

900 posts, yipee!


----------



## DizBelle

> _Originally posted by musicalSaranader _
> *Wait, wait, so, they applauded you, but didn't tip you??  That doesn't make any sense to me!
> 
> 900 posts, yipee! *



I'm guessing that they thought having their meal comped included the tip.


----------



## kilee

I once dumped a tray of 4 large soda's onto a not so friendly looking man's lap.   To boot he was wearing white shorts.  I was petrified and humiliated.  I apologized profusly.  We comped his entire parties meal and offered free appetizers and desserts.  Offered to compensate his cleaning bill.  Which they declined.  Anyhow, in the end I wound up with a decent tip.  I was shocked that they were so generous.  I was embarassed everytime I went back to their table.


----------



## Lorix2

kilee - I'd have felt the same way, but they know you're human and you did everything you could to correct the situation and they know that.  They're obviously compassionate people to leave you a decent tip - I'm glad, I'm sure that made you feel a bit better.

I haven't spilled a drink luckily in my 11 years there...but have rounded a corner with plates in my hand and a ramekin of tartar sauce went flying off the plate, hit the floor and all the tartar flew up in this man's face - SPLAT!  The table I was about to deliver to was diagonally across and were hysterical saying "um, I don't want that one".  The splattered man was irate and we did pay for his meal since he was able to clean his face himself! ROTL!  He wasn't my customer, but still tipped his server.


----------



## ChairborneRangr

We were at Zio's with our friends (party of 17 I believe).  THe waitress came out with a tray laden with everyone's Stewart Root Beers Bottles.  She turned too fast and they ALL dumped on my.  My shirt pocket was full of root beer 

It was a huge mess.  I went to the restroom and cleaned up.  They were all apologetic and nice.  I still gave a tip.  It was an accident, not bad service.


----------



## Pirate Mickey

> _Originally posted by lfontaine _
> *I think that this is the first courteous smoker I've ever heard of.  Do you think he can spread it to all the other smokers?  Tell him that I appreciate his efforts. *



I'm not a smoker but have several friends who are.  I'm guessing the reason why you never hear of courteous smokers is because they ARE being courteous.  I second your kuddos to the BF mentioned.


----------



## harleyquinn

Okay it took me three days to get through this whole post and it was great!

Luckily the most shocking thing I saw this August was all the poor little girls wearing those horrible jelly shoes!!  On a bus ride I saw one particular girl with at least 5 bandaides on eat foot!

Guess those parents didn't read the "what to wear on your feet" thread!


----------



## CdnDisneyFan

> _Originally posted by SB in KY _
> *" and his mother yanks him into the seat and says "Don't be stupid, there's no dog around here.  Nobody would hit a kid at Disneyworld" *



And to think the mother didn't believe the brat, how priceless is that!!! 

Jules


----------



## two-foxes

Not a WDW story, but a DLR one from this past August.....
I have noticed kids getting a bit grumpy, sassy, etc on prior trips, but nothing like this little bugger...

We were headed to Millionaire, running late and because it was right before showtime, there was no line.  Well, except for a CM, a mother and a SCREAMING boy about the age of 6 or so.  This kid was throwing a fit unlike anything I have seen, and the mother was screaming right back at him.  To top it off, he had a gameboy that he was repeatedly throwing to the ground, picking it up, throwing it back down...he missed my foot by about 6 inches as I was trying to pass them. (Yes, I did cut in front of them!)  I had to fight every urge to pick this kid up under my arm, carry him to a corner and give him a "come to Jesus" talk.  It was insane to see the mother show her son exactly how to pitch a fit....he copied her to a tee...but the gameboy smashing to the ground definately gave him the winning edge in the screaming competition!  The poor CM working the line was just staring at them...........the stuff they must see in one day!


----------



## BrerRabbit_fan

Love this thread! Here's mine. 

We were at the AK and it was raining hard. We were trying to decide if we would do Kali or not. It was the last day before the rehab this Jan and the kids had their hearts set on riding. Plus we were already wet. The debate raged on (we didn't want the kids getting sick, yes we had ponchos).

Anyway, we are under the awning type thing near the restroom seeking shelter with tons of people smashed in a small space when I overheard a conversation and looked up. A husband was fighting with his wife who wanted to return to the hotel. He refused. I would have left him there but he obviously had the keys and belittled his wife out loud in front of the kids. He asked her if she is going to cry, does she want a musical accompaniment, etc. He went at it for a while in front of their two children. I wanted to tell the 12yr old boy that is not how to treat women but I was scared the dad would punch me. Ugh!


----------



## stinkerbelle

> _Originally posted by two-foxes _
> *I had to fight every urge to pick this kid up under my arm, carry him to a corner and give him a "come to Jesus" talk.  *



LOL!!

oh gosh...I haven't heard the "come to jesus" line in a while...that's priceless.

But you are right...sometimes some kids need that talk. and, well, sometimes the parents do too. (I guess you have to know your child's limits and know not to push them too much.


----------



## MELSMICE

> _Originally posted by BrerRabbit_fan _
> *A husband was fighting with his wife who wanted to return to the hotel. He refused. I would have left him there but he obviously had the keys and belittled his wife out loud in front of the kids. He asked her if she is going to cry, does she want a musical accompaniment, etc. He went at it for a while in front of their two children. I wanted to tell the 12yr old boy that is not how to treat women but I was scared the dad would punch me. Ugh! *



Unfortunately, that boy will probably treat his girlfriend or wife the exact same way some day.  What a sad thing.


----------



## ekmdisney

Well, I think I have the shockers of all shockers. 

On our last night at the parks, we went to EPCOT, to have dinner in England and to see Illuminations. We got a good spot on the bridge, going toward Paris. We had been there for a while and then a mom with her sleeping baby in a stoller come and stands next to us. 

All is well and then around show time and she turns to me and and ask, or at least what I think she asked "If I could see." I said yes. Then the next thing that I now she is running off, and leaves the baby in its stoller with me. My mom and I just looked at each other with this "I can't believe she just did that," kinda look on out face. 

She is then running off toward England, and waving her arms and yelling. What she was trying to do was get her families attention, to let then know where she and the baby where. While she was running off I could hear her calling her family, and we figured out that they didn't speak a word of english. 

I keeped my eye on her and told my mom that if I could see her any more that we might be taking a baby to the parents lost and found after the show. But I never lost eyesight of her, and she came back right after she had gotten the rest of her family. 

The most we could guess about this is that both myself and my mother were in ECVs, so we guess that that she thought we couldn't get that far with her baby. 

But to this day we still could not believe that this happened.


----------



## Muziqal

I've got a few...but here are 2 of my favourite:

1. 2 months working at Epcot - still fresh out of Traditions if you're there for a whole year. Working down in the mine (O Canada 360 film) for the day. Few shows under my belt now and have successfully gotten over the ill feeling I had acquired from the party the night before. Settling into a nice quiet day of Q&A's about Canada and maybe tell a few jokes about Canadian stereotypes. A Brazillian tour group shows up. I usher them into the theatre and give them the little spiel. I leave for a second and come back in when, to my left, I see a man completely outside the guest area (lean rails) and facing the wall. I walk over to see that, yes indeed, he is doing his business in the theatre.  Mortified and stunned, I asked the guest what he thought he was doing. He turned towards me (still holding his member and urinating) and was muttering phrases in Portuguese. He walked towards me (still urinating) and tried to grab me - for what reason I don't know. His family watched curiously as this happened and as I repeatedly waved my hands to show I meant that he can't do that in the theatre. So, the doors on the other side swung open...he shook off and zipped up and him and his family walked out. I actually had to go point him out to security over at Millennium Village. Very interesting day...I think the most interesting mine day for me.

2. New Years Eve 99-00. Epcot is ridiculous...a few of the Canadian guys had been asked to be security guards that night. What did that mean? Wearing a blue coat, grey pants and a thin ugly tie. We stood on the promenade and made sure there was always a few feet of space open to resemble a pathway and move the hordes of people through (why anyone would pay that much $ to experience feeling of a sardine is beyond me? or maybe I was the crazy one to sign up to work there that night?). About 11:45 pm and everyone is anticipating a big fireworks display...I hear a scream behind me on the stairs up to the Post and look back. A husband and wife team are battling it out on New Years at Disney (maybe this is why Walt had invisioned that there never be any alcohol in the parks?). She hit him...he hit her...she jumped on his back, he threw her to the ground and carried her off by her hair. I don't know how anyone was going to intervene when you could barely move 2 inches to the left. I had seen families bicker on their vacations to the happiest place on earth up to that point, but never had I seen that type of violence...

Mind you, not all days at the park were that shocking...but those 2 stories of guests come to mind. I think we did a few shocking things...but those stories I can't tell!


----------



## mitros

You know, I had mentioned this on another thread regarding rudeness of guests, and I will say it again. It seems like the groups from Brazil  are the rudest and most gross of any other group of people going to WDW. It's like they have NO manners or common sense whatsoever! Is this the way they behave in their own country? If that's the case, I'll stay away from Brazil!


----------



## MELSMICE

Muziqal - those are definitely some real "shockers" to say the least.  The one about the guy urinating is absolutely gross.  I will remember that next time we are in a theatre & my kids ask if they can sit down to rest for a few minutes - ABSOULTELY NOT!! will be my response!!


----------



## daisylove

We have had a rude experience with a CM not once but twice and it was the same CM. We went last November and the CM with blodish/reddish hair that drives the monorial to Epcot was awful.  We asked politely and waited and waited and happily we got the front of the monorail from TTC to Epcot. My DD4's 1st time. She was beyond happy and excited. The driver was rude and almost nasty.  Wouldn't talk to us at all and when he did it was him doing a favor for us. Forget him giving her a license which would have made her week. Really shocked me being used to the Disney magic.  I shook it off even though it obvously stuck in my head and my daughter never noticed because she was so excited and happy (but very quiet in awe and well behaved for the ride). Then we go back this last Feb and ask to ride in front. There is nobody waiting and noone in front and it is the same CM very nasty again saying no he does not want anyone in front to bother him.  The SAME guy! I could not beleive it. Of course my DD noticed this time and was crying and crushed becasue he was so mean about it. UGH. We are going again 3/31 and I really pray we get another driver.


----------



## mickeyfan9194

We were just in WDW Feb 6-14th. Rode the front cab of the monorail four times (two different drivers). I can't really remember what the "pilots" looked like, but neither of them said anything unless we directly asked them a question, and none of those times did my kids get co-pilots licenses. Afterwards my kids asked me, "what's such a big deal about that?" I told them it USED to be a big deal. Hope this isn't a sign of things to come.


----------



## auntpolly

> _Originally posted by daisylove _
> *We have had a rude experience with a CM not once but twice and it was the same CM. We went last November and the CM with blodish/reddish hair that drives the monorial to Epcot was awful.   *



Was he sort of young? Because I was yelled at by a monorail CM fitting that description and I was pretty shocked.

I got tired on E-ticket night and headed back to the room by myself, and was in a monorail car with just one other man and his little girl. The monorail stopped just short of the staion, and a garbled voice came on the loud speaker and said something we couldn't understand. We looked at each other, shrugged our shoulders, and then chatted for awhile. After more than 10 minutes, we started to really wonder what was going on. The dad says, "I'm going to call them on the emergency phone and find out." His little girl (the only one of us with any sense! ) said, "Daddy, no! That's for emergencies!" The dad said, "It's OK honey. We just want to know what the problem is and how long we'll be."

Big mistake!!!!!! A young CM with redish, blondish hair climbs into our car and screams at us like we're 3 year olds about not using the emergency phone. We tried to explain and he wouldn't even let us talk! I told the little girl that we ( and I meant her dad, not me -- I was just sitting there minding my own business!) should have taken her advice! That's a pretty icky memory! That guy was really mean!


----------



## DizBelle

Ok, the next person that goes to WDW needs to find this guy and report him.  We don't need this kind of attitude (especially from a CM) ruining our WDW experience.


----------



## daisylove

That sounds just like him. could be late twenties oldest. Reddish blond hair. Bad attitude. If I get him again  I will report him. Does not have the Disney magic.


----------



## auntpolly

> _Originally posted by daisylove _
> *That sounds just like him. could be late twenties oldest. Reddish blond hair. Bad attitude. If I get him again  I will report him. Does not have the Disney magic. *



I'll bet anything we're talking about the same guy! Isn't that weird? They seem to try so hard to keep everybody pixie-dusted around there!  Anybody else out there bump into our bad tempered little monorail CM?


----------



## Pixie glitter

I haven't encountered the monorail CM you've mentioned above, but our one and only bad experience with a WDW CM this past trip (Mar 6-12, 2004) was with another monorail driver.  He was probably in his 40s and his name begins with a B--can't remember it now.  He was driving the monorail from the TTC to MK.  We rode in the front with him, a first for our family.  My children were very excited, but they were also extremely polite and well-behaved.  Well, this guy did not speak to us at all except to answer direct questions, and then his answers were short and very unfriendly.  And he didn't give the kids so much as a smile, much less a co-pilot's license.  It was very disappointing to me, but fortunately my children didn't seem to be bothered by him.   I thought about reporting him, but ultimately decided not to for fear he had just suffered some sort of personal tragedy that was making him so "un-Disney."  Now I'm regretting it, especially in light of the other reports of rude monorail drivers.


----------



## ekmdisney

I'm glad that I have never had a run in with a bad monorail driver, but if I ever run into that red headed one, I will be reporting him, he just should not be working there. 


But I have run into a lot of great monorail drivers. I got a funny story from one of them. We were on our way to EPCOT, and she had said that before she became a driver, she worked in the kennel at EPCOT. 

Now one time, they had taken all the dogs out for a walk around the area. When they got back to the building they noticed that all of the dogs paws were GREEN. It seem that the grounds keepers had forgotten to tell them that they would be in the area to paint the grass green on that day, the paint is non-toxic, bio-degratible. So all of the owners were coming in to pick up there dogs at the end of the day, and finding that they had green paws. She said that some just laughed it off, after they found out what happened and the that the paint would not harm the dog, but some became very angery and securty had to be called a few times.


----------



## TheButlerDiditt

This isn't so much a shock but kind of surprising.

We went into the local Disney Store to inquire as to whether or not Disneyland Paris ticket could be purchased there.  The person at the counter whose namebadge indicated she was the manager replied, "Disneyland Paris?  Are you sure you even want to go there?"  She then went on to say how the park wasn't even close to Disney standards.  She had terrible things to say about it.  I was almost put off from even going...  I can't believe a manager would even say such a thing.


----------



## mitros

Maybe she knows something.......


----------



## LadyAurora

> _Originally posted by TheButlerDiditt _
> *This isn't so much a shock but kind of surprising.
> 
> We went into the local Disney Store to inquire as to whether or not Disneyland Paris ticket could be purchased there.  The person at the counter whose namebadge indicated she was the manager replied, "Disneyland Paris?  Are you sure you even want to go there?"  She then went on to say how the park wasn't even close to Disney standards.  She had terrible things to say about it.  I was almost put off from even going...  I can't believe a manager would even say such a thing. *



You will have  to let us know if she was right. I have heard similar things, but wouldn't expect a cast member to be so negative!


----------



## poohtown

> _Originally posted by mickeyfan9194 _
> *We were just in WDW Feb 6-14th. Rode the front cab of the monorail four times (two different drivers). I can't really remember what the "pilots" looked like, but neither of them said anything unless we directly asked them a question, and none of those times did my kids get co-pilots licenses. Afterwards my kids asked me, "what's such a big deal about that?" I told them it USED to be a big deal. Hope this isn't a sign of things to come.  *



interesting because I was so excited to ride up front from all the stories I heard here on the boards.  It was really cold this night and we waited 3 times before the front was open.  My kids and hubby didn't know what the big deal was but I kept telling them it was worth it.  When we got in, I was so excited.  I said hello to the driver and he just nodded.  He also didn't talk at all and when I asked him something he just answered very monotone (i got the feeling he was sick of answering the same stupid questions).  So I didn't talk after that.  When we left I asked if there was something special for the  kids to remember riding up front (kinda nervous).  He said no, he didn't know what I was talking about.


----------



## Deb & Bill

We've found the monorail pilot licenses on the wall next to the driver in a small plastic holder.  We usually just help ourselves.


----------



## Tiziminchac

> _Originally posted by Muziqal _
> *I've got a few...but here are 2 of my favourite:
> 
> 1. 2 months working at Epcot - still fresh out of Traditions if you're there for a whole year. Working down in the mine (O Canada 360 film) for the day. Few shows under my belt now and have successfully gotten over the ill feeling I had acquired from the party the night before. Settling into a nice quiet day of Q&A's about Canada and maybe tell a few jokes about Canadian stereotypes. A Brazillian tour group shows up. I usher them into the theatre and give them the little spiel. I leave for a second and come back in when, to my left, I see a man completely outside the guest area (lean rails) and facing the wall. I walk over to see that, yes indeed, he is doing his business in the theatre.  Mortified and stunned, I asked the guest what he thought he was doing. He turned towards me (still holding his member and urinating) and was muttering phrases in Portuguese. He walked towards me (still urinating) and tried to grab me - for what reason I don't know. His family watched curiously as this happened and as I repeatedly waved my hands to show I meant that he can't do that in the theatre. So, the doors on the other side swung open...he shook off and zipped up and him and his family walked out. I actually had to go point him out to security over at Millennium Village.
> 
> *



What did security do to him?  I think he deserved to be arrested. This has to be one of the sickest things I've ever heard of happening at the parks. Maybe the guy had psychological problems. Maybe he was just rude. Either way, that is just sad. And we are the "ugly americans"?


----------



## AmazingGrace

My husband thinks it's funny to burp in public. One time he even tooted in the middle Family Christian Bookstore. I could hear him fvrom across the store. Major embarrassment!! Well, there we were in MK, walking down Mainstreet, when he lets out a honking burp!! I then proceed to tell him how rude it sounded, and he denies it. I finally said,"bull puckey, I HEARD you!!" This old lady comes up from behind us and says, "I heard it too, young man, and you should be ashamed of yourself!" I thanked the lady, and we all laughed!!
Then there was the lady who was bawling during Spectromagic. "AWWW It's just so....MAGICAL!!"  I didn't know this lady from Adam, but i wanted to reach out and HUG her. That was a good shock!!!


----------



## ericamanda01

It has taken me days to read through all of these ( yes all 39 pages) and my sides hurt from laughing! I have to say that we were really lucky and have never encountered anyone with such terrible behavior. And I hope we don't. Please keep this thread going it's great!


----------



## eclipseSD

One of the interesting aspects of people watching at the parks (especially MK) is the similarity of complaints and arguments between grumpy families who obviously need some time by themselves.

My favorites:

"You don't like it? Fine! Go back to the hotel and be a *any form of idiot*. See if we care."

"If you keep this up, its back in the car and right back home.  I'm serious!"

"What do you mean you don't want to to ride *any attraction*. We've been waiting two hours, and now you want to turn back.  **Various forms of "Gosh darn it"**"

"I'm sick of doing what he wants to do all the time. I hate these rides. Let go to **other attraction**"

There are many other common comments from stressed out families, which have become less and less shocking after seeing it all the time.


----------



## LoriAnn630

Wow!  Anyone abusing children, including letting them burn up in the sun should be reported!! I hope I dont see anything like that!


----------



## Minnie Mi

Last year, a guy in his mid 20s (with girlfriend) thought it was hysterical to keep bumping our car in the Tomorrowland Indy Speedway.  My DS was 3 and I asked him to stop and he said that was the best part of the ride.  Well, maybe trying to hurt little kids is a thrill experience for him but not for any 3 year old.  My DS wasn't hurt but that's beside the point.  There are signs posted that instruct drivers not to hit other cars.  They aren't bumper cars!  I can't tell you how angry I was.


----------



## tazz23

The first time I went to Disneyland Paris, I went with my Mum, Dad and my brother. We had a brilliant time in the morning and decided to return to the hotel for a rest. Somehow, my hand didnt get stamped for re-entry (I was young, caught up in the magic and wasnt really aware you needed too). Nevertheless, when we returned later, the CMs wouldnt let me back into the park- despite my mum and dad and brother all having hand stamps and having 4 tickets. The CMs were all talking loudly in french and refusing me entry and I had no idea what was going on- The rest of my family were on the other side of the turnstiles talking to the CMs. I got so worked up, I started crying and they still wouldnt let me in.  I know it was my fault for not getting stamped, but the way they made me feel surprised and shocked me- I was a child with the rest of my family- Im certain they could have treated this situation better. I still remember it to this day.


----------



## dcentity2000

I took tazz to Disneyland Paris recently for her birthday and was a bit unsettled to find in the course of our journey a hostile and officious cast member snapping at my beloved girlfriend and causing her to cry! What is it with that place? 

As an aside I've probably been the shocker to many others at WDW - I developed a nasty habit of walking up to random people, saying 'hi' and filming them for a second or two - needless to say they scootled away pretty quick! I actually have no idea why I found this so funny...



Rich::


----------



## IloveWINNIEthePOOH

1. At Blizzard Beach, my brother and I were waiting in line for Summet Plummet behind these couple who were about our age (late teens) and the female says "I'm nervous." in an anxious voice. Her boyfriend then said "You'll be ok" Leans over and gives her a huge whopper of a kiss, and it doesn't stop there. They don't stop and there hands go places.... I'll stop there. So after about 5 minutes of them moving around and bumping into me (gross) I clear my throat VERY loudly and they act as though they don't hear but they stop. Looks like they needed to catch their breath.

2. When we were waiting in line for Winnie the Pooh ride there is this family of Mexicans (please don't take offense to the way I word it!!) in front of us and they were paying NO attention to there kids. They are walkin around, going up to the front of the line, to the back, crossing ropes, etc. I sort of try to ignore it as they keep bumping into my legs as ther parents stare and laugh at them. My family and I are just being "normal" laughing, telling stories, etc. and I took down by my purse (which only has some chapstick, sunblock, band-aids, etc.) and their little girl is unzipping my purse and pulling things out and dropping them on the floor . I politely say "Excuse me, this is my purse, could you leave it alone?" and I smile at her while I pick up my belongings. She just stares and me and begins again. Not wanting to stir things up I turn to the parents and say "Could you pleae tell your daughter to stop digging through my purse?" They reply with a laughing giggle "Oh, no, she's ok"    EXCUSE ME?????? I roll my eyes and just take my purse out of her hands, put my belongings back in it, and hold it in my arms. Her parents look at me and say something in spanich which luckily my brother took some spanish and told me they said... Rude b**ch. 


I've got more to come but got to take a phone call.


----------



## IloveWINNIEthePOOH

We were at Magic Kingdom waiting for the Spectro to start. Well, here at my house, thongs are called wedgies. So this young girl with VERY LOW rider pants beds over to pick something up (the lowering of the pants beforeand adjusting the wedgie was a little obvious that I think she WANTED people to see it) So when she bent over **:OP::** there is a BRIGHT pink glow-in-the-dark wedgie and my DB (8) yells VERY loudly to my mom"Mom!!! look she has a glowing wedgie on!!!!!!! Cool!!!" I think she was "proud" of it. Perhaps a bit to much??

While waiting for the tram to leave and people were still boarding. The family that was sitting next to us began to get in an argument and the wife tells her husband, "SHUT UP I am sick and tired of you complaining about the weather!!" She smack his face, and as the tram begins slowly moving she shoves him and he falls out  on his knees. The person in the back sarcastically says, "please no shoving husbands off the tram, we want to keep Disney safe. Thank you!" Gheez oh petes!

THis was a bit funny but while waiting in line for BTMRR a little boy about 5 comes up and lightly grabs my "tooshie" Very shocked I turned around and started laughing and asked "Why'd you do that?" The little boy replies "You see that boy over there in the blue shirt?" I look over and wave as I see a boy about my age (15).. (sorry I'm so young) :wink:  and also his mom calling his name frantically. I say "Yes I do" The little boy replies with "Well, he said that you had such a nice butt that he would like to grab it, or congratulate anyone who does." And he turns off and goes back to his mom as we all start laughing hysterically!! After the ride the mother comes up and apologizes to me. I tell her it is no problem, I needed the laugh and the "compliment was appreciated! And I look over and wave at the "boy in the blue shirt"

You can always count on Disney for loads of laughs!!!


----------



## papagooch

We were in MK last Jan. and were in Toontown and my son needed to go to the bathroom. When we went into the bathroom there was a guy sitting in the first stall and I heard a radio playing. He was sitting there on the toilet listening to a football game on the radio and had 2 beers sitting on the floor next to his feet. I burst out laughing and almost asked if I could join him but I don't think my wife would have understood.


----------



## DisKim

I've been cracking up reading this board.  All I keep thinking as I read these terribe stories is "it's the happiest place on earth".  I haven't seen anything too terrible, but I have hear the fighting families.  I love when parents threaten to take the children home.  If I said that to my kids, they would know I couldn't go through with it!


----------



## chell

> _Originally posted by papagooch _
> *We were in MK last Jan. and were in Toontown and my son needed to go to the bathroom. When we went into the bathroom there was a guy sitting in the first stall and I heard a radio playing. He was sitting there on the toilet listening to a football game on the radio and had 2 beers sitting on the floor next to his feet. I burst out laughing and almost asked if I could join him but I don't think my wife would have understood. *


----------



## JKanownik

DW & I were at Kona Cafe for lunch on Monday and witnessed a shocking moment. The woman sitting at the table next to ours was watching a movie on her laptop computer while she was eating. The movie seemed harmless enough until much to my shock I suddenly see a stripper appear on the screen in pasties and a g string. The computer screen was quite large and was this scene was in full view for any passers by for a good 30 seconds.

I eventually figured out that the movie playing was The Basketball Diaries. Here is the official MPAA rating information for that movie: Rated R for graphic depiction of drug addiction with related strong violence,sexuality and language.

Luckily we were seated off to the side of the restaurant and I do not think any children caught a glimpse of what was going on. 

-Josh


----------



## Scoobmuzic

Just got back on Friday    and I can only think of one shocking thing right off the top of my head.  

Steve was standing on Main Street talking to the Mayor, he had just finnished singing Happy Birthday   to me and was just about to pose for a picture with Steve.  A man pushing a little girl in an umbrella stroller went to push the stroller around us and the wheel got caught in the trolly track in the road.  Well either the Dad didn't strap the girl in or she had unbuckled herself but she went flying out and landed on her hands and knees in the middle of Main Street!   
The Mayor looks down and said " Oh My!  She just popped right out of there"  The Dad just plopped her back in the stroller and kept right on going, didn't say one word.  She was fine just a little stunned.   We were a little shocked.


----------



## eeyoregirl

Oh, DisneyFool, I am with you on the children with no hat, etc. It totally makes me ill when I see parents who are so oblivious to their children's discomfort and health!

Little ones should *always* have a hat on to protect delicate skin, ride in a stroller with an umbrella, and *always* have sunscreen.

Dumb parents drive me nuts.  Sorry for the rant, but I come from a family of very light-complected people, so I am very aware of the ills of sunburn/poisoning.


----------



## RickinNYC

> _Originally posted by eeyoregirl _
> *Oh, DisneyFool, I am with you on the children with no hat, etc. It totally makes me ill when I see parents who are so oblivious to their children's discomfort and health!
> 
> Little ones should *always* have a hat on to protect delicate skin, ride in a stroller with an umbrella, and *always* have sunscreen.
> 
> Dumb parents drive me nuts.  Sorry for the rant, but I come from a family of very light-complected people, so I am very aware of the ills of sunburn/poisoning. *



Here's an interesting newsbite from NYC.  A gentleman was fined and potentially faces a prison sentence for child endangerment because he didn't put any sunscreen on his baby.  The poor little one was severely sunburned and had to be hospitalized.  Some folks are up in arms but I'm all for it!


----------



## Feelin' Goofy

Quote

 "Little ones should *always* have a hat on to protect delicate skin, ride in a stroller with an umbrella, and *always* have sunscreen."

Sometimes we go to far the other way too. It is hot in FL and to wrap them up is going to extreams the other way. You make me feel that you think anyone that lets little ones get a little sun is "Dumb" as long as they don't get sunburnt the sun has a lot of good quailities and to call someone "Dumb" over the subject you have gone to far as I'm sure we have all been guilty of letting the little ones go a little to long between screening them. But to go as far as what RickinNYC stated is a bad accident that no one wants to happen.


----------



## ChairborneRangr

a little sunkissed is a far cry from hospitalization.  One is an accident, the other is neglect.  Most parents I have read posts from on these boards appear to be caring people.  The shock  comes in from the jerk parents that appear to view their kids as an annoyance and neglect basic necessities like sunscreen and water.  Little kids can absorb heat at a phenominal rate in the direct sun due to their skin area vs body volume.

My pet peeve is the glaring cases where the child is suffering and the parents are either oblivious or uncaring.


----------



## Deb & Bill

We were one of those parents who unexpectedly let our poor son get too sunburned.  We were at TL or BB and he was in bad shape.  We took him to First Aid and they gave him something to sooth the burn.  Then we took him back to the villa and cooled him off with some aloe vera.  We were very careful after that.  

I heard that the kiddo in NY was a 12 yr old, developmentally disabled kid who wound up with watery blisters all over his face and portion of his body.


----------



## Chim Chiminy

> Last year, a guy in his mid 20s (with girlfriend) thought it was hysterical to keep bumping our car in the Tomorrowland Indy Speedway. My DS was 3 and I asked him to stop and he said that was the best part of the ride. Well, maybe trying to hurt little kids is a thrill experience for him but not for any 3 year old. My DS wasn't hurt but that's beside the point. There are signs posted that instruct drivers not to hit other cars. They aren't bumper cars! I can't tell you how angry I was.



This happened to us on our last trip over spring break.

It was two teenagers, one in each car.  The furthest one back would ram the one directly behind my DD and I, who would then ram into us--sending her little head flying toward the steering wheel.  
They thought it was all fun and games, laughing and congratulating each other.

When we exited the ride, I waited for the one directly behind us to walk near to us, then I proceeded to "inform" him how much I didn't appreciate their little game and how it should have been obvious there was a _toddler_ in the car with me.  I said that he was a real smart one, causing a toddler's head to fly forward repeatedly like that.  

He just smiled real stupid like and mumbled something at me.  I didn't catch what he said, but I had to walk away because I felt like really yelling at him or worse.


----------



## LoriAnn630

My DS whole body gets very red when he is hot.  We always use sunscreen, which should be applied 1 hour before going in the sun.  People always stop me to tell me my son is getting a bad sunburn.  When I try to explain his arms and face are just red because he is hot, they dont believe me.  He is 7 now and continues to get very red when hes hot, he has never had a sunburn.  After a bath or shower he cools down and the redness goes away.  I know people walk away thinking I am an awful Mom!  




15 more days to go!!!


----------



## ChairborneRangr

For those unfortunate enough to get a sunburn, try BananaBoat Soothecaine.

It is topical burn firstaide, lotion, and painreliever combined.  I work with a youth organization.  We go high-altitude camping with 30-70 8yr-17yr olds.  Sunblock is a necesity.  SOMEBODY always gets a little sunburned even though we (commanders) remind them repeatedly to put on sunblock and do our best to keep up with them .  Soothecaine is exceptional from my experience.


----------



## DizBelle

> _Originally posted by ChairborneRangr _
> *For those unfortunate enough to get a sunburn, try BananaBoat Soothecaine.*



This stuff is great.  It contains a topical anesthetic which really helps soothe the skin.  Just like the name says!

It is our number one choice for sunburn relief.


----------



## lissawynn

*Shocking things I've seen at WDW...* 
Parents dragging children around pressuring them to have "fun" when they're obviously exhausted
Children swinging from line dividers like little acrobats, while their parents pay no attention
Parents who let their children fall "way" behind them as they are walking through the parks and don't seem to notice or care that their children are missing
Husbands and wives berating and belittling one another all over the parks, especially on the buses after a very long day
The stroller race to Dumbo at rope drop.  I just think it's great to see parents with little ones in strollers who are willing to sacrifice their children's safety to be the first ones on the ride.
I think my absolute ifavorite is the RUDE people who are in perfectly good health who will not give up their seats on the buses to women with small children, older guests, or anyone with a physical disability.  How long is the ride back to your resort?  STAND and give your seat to someone who really NEEDS it.


----------



## two-foxes

> _Originally posted by lissawynn _
> *Shocking things I've seen at WDW...
> Husbands and wives berating and belittling one another all over the parks, especially on the buses after a very long day
> *



Whooo, hate to say it, but crankiness comes to all after a long day in the heat and crowds.  DH and I have had our fair share of "quietly" shared words at WDW....it couldn't have been us you heard belittling and berating, by the time we get to the busses, we have quit talking to each other!  We made up by the time the bus came to our resort 

I don't know if I'd call the typical family arguments shocking, but I guess it depends how loud or rude they get.  I'd expect a bit of bickering after the heat and crowds of a long day!


----------



## ChairborneRangr

> _Originally posted by two-foxes _
> *Whooo, hate to say it, but crankiness comes to all after a long day in the heat and crowds.  DH and I have had our fair share of "quietly" shared words at WDW....it couldn't have been us you heard belittling and berating, by the time we get to the busses, we have quit talking to each other!  We made up by the time the bus came to our resort*



LOL, too true.  That is why Annette and I agree ahead of time to not "get into it" when we are hot and tired.  We also have "exhausted" or "melt-down" plans pre-canned for us and our kids so we don't have to try to be creative when we are hot and tired.


----------



## StaceyA

> _Originally posted by two-foxes _
> *Whooo, hate to say it, but crankiness comes to all after a long day in the heat and crowds.  DH and I have had our fair share of "quietly" shared words at WDW....it couldn't have been us you heard belittling and berating, by the time we get to the busses, we have quit talking to each other!  We made up by the time the bus came to our resort
> 
> I don't know if I'd call the typical family arguments shocking, but I guess it depends how loud or rude they get.  I'd expect a bit of bickering after the heat and crowds of a long day! *



When I first read the OP of this comment, I thought, Oh no....I fall into that category!!!  Im so glad to see im not the only one....

We would never scream at the top of our lungs in public (that is saved for at home, just ask our neighbor) but I do remember on our last trip in MGM something set us off and we didn't speak for awhile, as a matter of a fact we walked away from each other so it wouldn't get heated....10 mins later we found each other in the same spot we left and that was it...LOL


----------



## mom2alix

> _Originally posted by LoriAnn630 _
> *My DS whole body gets very red when he is hot.  We always use sunscreen, which should be applied 1 hour before going in the sun.  People always stop me to tell me my son is getting a bad sunburn.  When I try to explain his arms and face are just red because he is hot, they dont believe me.  He is 7 now and continues to get very red when hes hot, he has never had a sunburn.  After a bath or shower he cools down and the redness goes away.  I know people walk away thinking I am an awful Mom!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15 more days to go!!! *



Is your DS by any chance a red head?  One of my good friends has the same problem with her little one.  She slathers him with sunscreen, but once he gets hot he turns tomato red.  Take him into the air conditioning and he cools down and is fine.  He has red hair and is VERY fair skinned so we're extra careful to keep him covered up.  Don't worry about those who don't believe you, I'm sure you know your child better than they do!  

Hope you have a great trip!


----------



## Deb & Bill

> _Originally posted by lissawynn _
> *Shocking things I've seen at WDW...
> ..I think my absolute ifavorite is the RUDE people who are in perfectly good health who will not give up their seats on the buses to women with small children, older guests, or anyone with a physical disability.  How long is the ride back to your resort?  STAND and give your seat to someone who really NEEDS it. *



If there was only one bus back to the resort, I would say this might hold water.  But everyone can stand in line and wait for the next bus if they really want to have a seat.  My poor son scooted over to let someone sit in next to him and she berated him for not scooting over far enough to let her grandson sit down as well on a seat made only for two, not three.  He was crammed against the bus wall and she was yelling at him. Unfortunately, I wasn't aware of this until after we got off the bus and he was in tears.  We weren't able to sit together.


----------



## mic_key_mouse

I have been a 'victim' of tour groups a couple of  times. A few of them will get in line ahead of you, then others will join them later as you get closer to the attraction. I kept my mouth shut EXACTLY twice, after that it didn't happen in any line which I was standing in...if you know what I mean 

Blessings,
mic_key_mouse


----------



## PhotobearSam

I had a shock when we went in Feb 2003...

We were at MK one morning and I was shocked to see a 13 or 14 year old girl walked past us and I read her shirt...

It read "If you think I'm a witch, you should meet my Mom..." but the witch word was spelled with a different letter in the place of the w.

I was shocked that such a shirt would be allowed in the park.

I would never have been allowed to wear such a thing as a kid...heck, My Mom would make me change clothes now and I'm 32...


----------



## epcotfan

> _Originally posted by lissawynn_   Shocking things I've seen at WDW...   ..I think my absolute ifavorite is the RUDE people who are in perfectly good health who will not give up their seats on the buses to women with small children, older guests, or anyone with a physical disability. How long is the ride back to your resort? STAND and give your seat to someone who really NEEDS it.



Sorry I don't agree with this. Again, how do you know someone is in perfectly good health? I had a broken toe last summer at WDW, but no cast. I desperately needed to sit down on the bus. I'm sure people thought I was perfectly healthy sitting there and not giving up my seat. Some ailments are simply not visible. I knew I had to wait for the next bus if I wanted a seat. I certainly didn't expect anyone to move for me. Some people have arthritis and MS which don't usually have outwardly visible signs. If a seat is that important, wait for the next bus or take a cab.


----------



## ChairborneRangr

I never plan on being able to sit down on the buses.  When I do, it is a bonus.

Let's not get this thread sidetracked in to a bus seat debate.  I am enjoying it too much for it to get closed down.


----------



## ekmdisney

Plus, their is already a thread some where on these bords talking about giving up a seat or not on a bus.

Now back to the shock.

For me its a general one. I don't understand the women who come to the parks in their 3 to 5 inch stelto(sp?) heels. And then complane while standing in line about how their feet hurt.


----------



## frazzled one

I once saw a Mom drag a very unwilling 5 y/o into Space Mountain.  The child was screaming and squirming and eventually latched onto some sort of railing in the area ..... Mom systematically peeled all 10 fingers off the rail and continued dragging the kid in - all the while not saying a word but looking very, very grim.   They attracted plenty of attention.  I can't imagine what their ride experience was like - or that a CM would let such a reluctant passenger ride.


----------



## krissy3483

I've never understood the high heels either. After a full day in the parks, even my sneakers start to bother me and I feel like I can't walk anymore. I thought I saw some crazy shoes on our trip, but badshoe.com definitely takes the cake.


----------



## Grog

> or that a CM would let such a reluctant passenger ride.


I've never actually seen it, but have heard that a CM can refuse to let someone take a child on the ride if it is obvious that the child doesn't want to go (i.e. screaming, crying)


----------



## hockey mom

I have seen a cm refuse a couple getting on RnRC. They had a little guy who was almost hysterical and both parents were making him go on. When the CM stepped in and said he could not allow that child on the ride the parents got into a huge fight as to who was going to miss the ride and head out with the little guy. Pathetic!


----------



## ekmdisney

> _Originally posted by hockey mom _
> *I have seen a cm refuse a couple getting on RnRC. They had a little guy who was almost hysterical and both parents were making him go on. When the CM stepped in and said he could not allow that child on the ride the parents got into a huge fight as to who was going to miss the ride and head out with the little guy. Pathetic! *



And I'm sure that they didn't let the poor CM get in a word in one way or the other. Because I'm sure if they did, the CM could have told them they neither one of them had to miss the ride. That they could've done a baby swap.

Some times I really do wonder if I am missing the brain buckets every one checks their brain into at the front gates.


----------



## MELSMICE

> _Originally posted by ekmdisney _
> *Some times I really do wonder if I am missing the brain buckets every one checks their brain into at the front gates. *



LOL - too funny!


----------



## perdidobay

FWIW, last month when we took a 5 year old  to WDW, we got in line for RnRC, planned on doing a baby swap, and they wouldn't even let me get inside the building with her, saying you can't do a baby swap on this ride!
 It was news to me... has this changed lately?


----------



## ChairborneRangr

I believe the kid swap has changed on some of these rides to be handled at the fastpass line.  check with the CM about a child swap pass that you can go through the FP line with.  If I could remember where I was reading about this I would post a link.

sorry if this is a useless post


----------



## CoMickey

> _Originally posted by perdidobay _
> *FWIW, last month when we took a 5 year old  to WDW, we got in line for RnRC, planned on doing a baby swap, and they wouldn't even let me get inside the building with her, saying you can't do a baby swap on this ride!
> It was news to me... has this changed lately? *



When we did the baby swap at RNRC when it first opened we had to go through the fast pass line.


----------



## NotUrsula

Baby swap at RNRC is through the FP line; when you return with the FP you both go, and the FP CM will trade the second parent's FP for a special front of the line pass.  They don't let kids who are under the height limit into the building at all (same drill at Space Mtn., Splash and TOT.)


----------



## Tina

Back to some shocking (and gross) stories...

DH and I like to refer to our most recent trip as PukeFest 2004.

The first incident occurred while riding the bus to Epcot one morning. The bus was about half-full and everyone was happily chatting and admiring the scenery. As we rode up toward the turnstiles and bus area, we passed a grassy area leading up to an overpass. We all noticed a taxi cab parked on the side of the road and luggage strewn all over the grass.  We all looked curiously at the scene and I could hear everyone wondering aloud what was going on. Well, we soon learned as the woman exiting the rear of the cab lurched forward, vomiting and convulsing on the grass. Everyone on the bus responding at the same time with a loud "EEEEEEWWWWWWWW!" 

The next scene occurred on the outdoor patio at the Rose & Crown just before the Illuminations show began. We were seated on the upper patio and there was a large family at the table on the patio below us. We looked down just in time to see one of the children, a girl about 5 or 6 years old, vomiting at her seat. Mom was quick to action as she grabbed the girl's plate of Mac N Cheese and held it under her to catch the mess. Her older brother sat and watched in disgust while holding his nose. Now for the shocking part: they did absolutely nothing to get rid of the offensive platter. They placed it back on the table in front of her and the rest of the family continued with the meal. They didn't even ask the waiter to remove it.  Yuck!


----------



## chell

> _Originally posted by Grog _
> *I've never actually seen it, but have heard that a CM can refuse to let someone take a child on the ride if it is obvious that the child doesn't want to go (i.e. screaming, crying) *



I have seen it on the ToT.  The CM handled the situation very well.


----------



## Kristi1357

Each of the last two trips we've taken to WDW, we've seen small girls on their father's shoulders, um, shall we say, giving us a view of the moon, or um, that they are aspiring plumbers!   

Please keep in mind that if you place your child on your shoulders, that their little bottoms might just be hanging out of their clothing!   

Not shocking really, but kinda funny.


----------



## YangYang

We just returned and among the shocking things I observed were the usual "meltdowns" including one on the bus from Epcot to Wilderness Lodge. This man started yelling at his son and whacking his bottom. Nothing that would be considered physical abuse but rather upsetting to my 9 yo nephew all the same. I heard a young teenager use some very inappropriate language in line at Space Mountain. I turned around to see who he was talking to and discovered that it was his father. He had laughingly called his dad a name for trying to get in front of him in line. I saw several adults (obviously parents) who had on objectionable T-shirts. But probably the most shocking thing I witnessed was at MGM. We were waiting to exit and get our hand stamped. The CM was busying answering a question from a departing guest. This woman and her daughter (9 or 10 yo) were trying to come in one of the turnstiles that was closed. The daughter kept saying that it was an exit but the mother forced the little girl through anyway and then she herself squeezed through. I was speechless! I guess that's one way to save money!


----------



## Princess Dot

A few years ago I was riding Goofy's barnstormer with my 2 girls who were 3 and 4 at the time.  In front of us was another little girl who told me she was 5.  She then asked if she could ride with us.  I asked where her parents were and she said she was with her Dad and he said this ride was just for kids so he let her get on the line alone.

Now, you know that you can not see this line the whole time from outside the ride area.  So already I am worried.  Of course I said she could ride with us, although this caused a bit of a problem when we got on the ride.  I was planning on having my girls ride together and I would ride with the other girl.  But they said you have to be 7 to ride without an adult in the seat with you!  Oh boy,what do we do now?  Well, the cm had the 3 girls cram into one seat while I rode behind them.  Not the most fun, but the girls didn't seem to mind.

The real trouble begins when we get off the ride and the girls Dad is no where to be found!  I am trying to stay calm as she tells me what he looks like and what he was wearing and I start to look around for him.  No luck and the little girl is starting to cry (and my girls were getting upset too!)  I go to the CM at the entrance and they take over from there. But this sweet little girl starts to really cry and begs me not to leave her! Now I am crying too!

Well the CM was really sweet and he did convince her to go with him to see Mickey and I assured her that it was safe to go with him and I would keep looking for her Dad. After some frantic searching I do eventually find him in the store at the exit (he was not there earlier) and I approach him to ask if he was "Ashley's" Dad.  He says yes, and does not seem concerned at all!  I bring him to the CM at the entrance and they bring her back. Well she was sooo happy to see him, tears streaming down her face but Dad seemed to think it was no big deal THAT HE HAD NEARLY LOST HIS DAUGHTER!!!  Sorry for the caps but that is how I felt at the time.  

No thank you from the Dad (not that I needed one, but if anyone had done the same for me I would  kiss their feet in gratitude!) nor an apology for leaving this small child unattended for a LONG period of time.

My girls were so upset and a lot of the day was ruined for us due to the stress of this escapade.  I could not stop crying as all  I could think of is what if something like that had happened to my kids? What if that girl had met some weirdo instead of us? (ok, we can be weird at times too, I mean pedophile weird!)  The CMs were so great and they thanked me profusely and calmed me down.  Again, I was not looking for praise as I know any Mom, Dad or other caring person would have done the same thing. But what was this guy thinking??!?

This truly was the most shocking thing I have ever seen at WDW.


----------



## disvaclub92

Your poor thing.  I cannot believe some people.  Especially that ride - since you cannot see the line for the wait.

I do not understand people.  I know people who cannot have kids and would treasure to have a child of their own.  And here is someone that did not even take the effort to enjoy the ride with his daughter.  That is the whole point of the Disney experience.


----------



## Pooh Girl 71

I had a bad shock while in line for Space Mountain this past March.  There were some boys (13 or 14 I would guess) sitting on the handrails.  The one boy had his butt all the way over in our line. I asked him to please get off the rail.  He then proceeds to call me a "fat *itch".  I got right up in his face and asked him what he said to me. He wouldn't look at me or say anything else.  I was going to let the incident go.  Until I am strapped into the seat on SM. I see this little punk in line and he gave me the finger.  I swear I have never been so mad.  What is that?? There are all kinds of little kids around.  Anyway, I tell the CM as he's checking that I am secured and he tells me he will have someone meet me when we get off.  

A manager is waiting for me when we get off the ride.  I tell him what happens and we wait for the kid to get off the ride.  This kid was with his parents!!!  They proceeded to say the kid didn't do anything and that I had called him a name   like I am going to start being mean to kids at WDW.  The manager was great and apologized to me profusely and he warned the kid and his family about his behavior, etc.


----------



## daisylove

I don't know if everyone would be shocked at this after reading all 40+ pages here but... This last March/April I took my DD5 and friend to ride at Norway. Apparently it was a busy spring break. Large school trip time because they were large groups of teens and a few adults thrown in all over the park. Well I had not rode this ride in a while and I think they either changed the line or I just did not remember that it was so long inside.  It was also hot, something was wrong with the air. So we are in line for at least 30 minutes  and made it right to the middle where you can really only stay or go forward as it progresses)  All around us is a large group of kids speaking Spanish I think . Obviously a school trip. A couple adults up front "with them" but ignoring them completely and a couple with the group behind us, also ignoring the 70 or so teens.  We are all hot and tired. Had run into similar groups all day and every one was rude, pushing, hitting, swearing, whatever the school or language , tall or small, just badly behaved across the board. Keep in mind that this was my DD's 5th B-day and we were trying to keep it happy for her also her first ride on this ride. I ended up having to carry her (almost 50 lbs)because of kids pushing etc.(ohh help  my back and temper) But I stayed calm and happy for her. Until...3 rows from the loading area the kids in front of us start talking and gesturing to the kids in back of us ( mind you the kids in back were about 3 families back and definitely came at least 5 minutes after we entered the line so we did not cut anyone) Then there is a surge of rude teens and the adults too which really got me. pushing all of us out of the way and jumping over rails to meet the group in front of us.  Literally a sea of about 45 exchanging places. Now my DD is already tired ,cranky, sad just wanting to ride this ride and is now forced to pretty much begin the wait again.  Can't just leave because she will be crushed. Can't turn into a Tasmanian devil on the teens when the adults with them obviously see nothing wrong with teaching them that rudeness is ok. And certainly can't do anything but fume with my sweet DD confused and hurt personally by this betrayal at the happiest place on earth.  Needless to say when we did get on she did not enjoy it so neither did any o us and she was worried the rest of the trip that "mean" people would bother her. Wow this is long. Guess it really did bother and shock me. sorry  I hope that when my DD is old enough for a school trip she will know to be kind and considerate and I hope her friends parents have taught them the same so some other little girls b-day won't be affected.  Teach your children well.


----------



## disneyholic family

well....we should take all these incidents with a grain of salt...
after all, i'm sure we've all been to WDW about a billion times and encountered a gazillion people.....so out of all that, naturally we''ve all had some shocking/disturbing/upsetting encounters....

let's see if i can think of our worst ones.....
we were standing in line for the land.....in front of us were two separate groups....one group was hispanic, i think actually from south america, the other group was american........sort of skinheads would best describe them.....well.....one of the americans started up with one of the south americans.....for absolutely no reason at all....i witnessed the whole thing....it started very suddenly and became very violent very quickly.....everyone in line wanted to get away but we were kind of dead center and stuck.....it was very scary.....fortunately, disney security descended on the scene within moments....and i do mean descend.....they came in a HUGE show of force.....all at once....swooping down in effect....they quickly removed the american group (which was clearly the one at fault and clearly very scary looking).....they apologized profusely to the south american group, took them out of line and to the front so that they could get on quickly......that was a scary one.....

another time, we were in line at the haunted mansion....a very long, very hot line....all of a sudden, out of nowhere, a pack (more like gang) of youths...about 15 of them....came barging through the line....making an awful noise and just using their body force and very loud noise to push their way through this long line.....we were close to the front of the line, where we could already see the doors of the mansion.....this group was really terrifying as they came bearing down on us from behind....(the line stretched way back to  that ship area.....)
the group passed us and as they got to the door of the mansion a HUGE group of disney security pounced on them....and i don't even know where the disney security came from it was so sudden.....i'm not sure if they were behind us or if they came out of the mansion....but they were a huge group....they grabbed this gang and muscled them out of the line....and i assume out of the park......

it's clear that disney has cameras everywhere, so they can see when something like that is happening.....in both cases they were very quick and efficient....

i know i have other incidents after 31 years of WDW, but those are the two that stick out in my mind..

as for the public urination....that's a cultural thing...i live overseas now (an american living overseas)....i see it ALL the time...not that i'm any less shocked....but it's perfectly acceptable here...and not just for little kids...the men too.....disgusting....


----------



## Luv2Roam

> I've never actually seen it, but have heard that a CM can refuse to let someone take a child on the ride if it is obvious that the child doesn't want to go (i.e. screaming, crying)


I have seen it, and felt very bad for the girl. It wasn't shocking. Just bad parenting in place.
It was ToT and a girl, I would say around 10, was with her parents. She did not want to go on ToT. She was crying constantly the entire wait in the boiler room. 
Her parents were of no help. "Shut Up. Stop being such a baby."
I tried to console her and tell her Disney would not do anything to harm her and tried to explain the ride in a comforting manner.
Then she tells me she is afraid because she just had come off RnRC with her parents. 
I said if you did that, ToT is easy!
Then she said her parents had told her RnRC "was nothing". And they were saying the same about ToT.
And obviously to her, RnRC was not just nothing. 
(And saying all this with her parents standing next to her clutching her hands tightly as if she will bolt.)
So thank you parents -- she has now instilled in her mind you are cruel liars.  
And she was such a sweet and polite girl. This was a time when the kid had more sense than her parents. Girl you couldn't help but like. Parents you loved to despise. 
The girl was near hysterics by the time we reached the elevators and the CM would not allow them to ride.


----------



## Luv2Roam

> I'll stop there. So after about 5 minutes of them moving around and bumping into me


We were in line behind a young couple who needed to return to their hotel room -- and of all places at the small spinning coaster ride in Dinoland.  
They were with another couple who was probably as embarassed as anyone else. They seemed like the average tourist.
The lovey couple seemed more like someone he paid to act that way in public. 
Even after the CM boarded them. I said I was surprised they could leave each other alone long enough to ride.
CM laughed and agreed.
Good thing it wasn't a dark ride.


----------



## blowinbubbles

Great thread!  When I was at WDW in April, we were in Epcot.  This woman was with her two sons, one of which was acting very bratty.  The mom was trying to take them to a nice restaurant for lunch, but the older 5' plus son started pitching a fit and basically being a little snot.  He kicked his foot, and his sandal goes flying into the bushes.  So poor mom has to climb up and dig through thick Split Philodendrons to find his shoe, which she doesn't.    In the meantime, bratty son pours a bottle of water into mom's backpack, *ruining* dad's new $500 digital camera.  So mom, at her wit's end, picks up the remaining sandal and proceeds to spank her son with it.  Totally shocking behavior!  

Oh, yeah. . . that was me and my son!      I"m surprised I haven't seen that story on here yet. . it was pretty shocking, but I tell ya, at that moment in time I was at my wit's end and didn't know what else to do!


----------



## Neens

My family and I are huge Disney fans and visit the World twice a year. A lot of the postings were starting to get depressing so I thought I would try and give everyone a laugh.

I can only remember one shocking moment and it was my fault.

My youngest son had to be about four years of age at the time. My family was grabbing a quick bite at the McDonald's in AK. My youngest son leaned over to me and explained he needed to go to the bathroom. So, we got up from the table and off to the rest room. Now, not thinking that he probably had never used a urinal before and forgetting to ask if he had to go #1 or #2, I ushered him into the bathroom and pointed to one of the childrens urinals. I figured I might as well go myself since I was there so I began to utilize the first adult urinal. After a few seconds I leaned back a little to check on him and to my surprise, his pants were down to his ankles and he was sitting in the urinal getting ready to go #2. I let out an earth shattering "NO" and then began to laugh so hard I couldn't do up my zipper. The look on his face was so innocent and priceless. He just figured, OK I'll use that if you say so. Still trying to contain myself from laughter I quickly picked him up off the urinal and rushed him into a stall. After he was finished, he received an unscheduled sponge bath. 

Just thought I would admit to my own mistake to get a little laughter going again. We love Disney and will be leaving for 9 days on June 17th.

Neens DH


----------



## jgates

Ann.....you poor thing!!!!!  Hopefully the camera was repairable.

And Neens - you sure know how to do post #1 right!!! What a start - welcome!


----------



## chell

Welcome to the DIS Neens!


----------



## Kaycee

Hi, Neens, welcome to the DIS Boards! Great story about you and your son - too funny!

Looks like we'll be at WDW at the same time - we'll be there June 15 through June 23. I'll have lime green yarn tied to all the zippers on my fanny pack (if you haven't read about it yet, lime green in the DIS color that we use to recognize each other in the World) so if you see me, come up and say "Hi!"


----------



## Grog

Welcome aboard Neens!   It's great that you can laugh at yourself over that. Thanks for sharing


----------



## DebbieB

A friend and I were going to the airport on a Mears bus.  We got on at POFQ and the bus stopped at OKW next.  A couple with 2 kids were sitting in the row behind us on both sides.  The little boy behind me says, "mom I have to go to the bathroom".  She looks to the back and tells her husband to take him back but don't let him touch anything.  I guess the husband (sitting on the other side of the aisle), ignored her.  The mom then says "here, go in here".  I looked between the seats and he was peeing into a water bottle!


----------



## Neens

Thanks for the welcome! DH and I have been reading the boards for a while and he just had to share his story lol. 

As we are reading all these 'shock' posts we are quite glad that we haven't run into many of these. Rude guests are one thing, maybe we just don't notice some of this other stuff..

Thanks again


----------



## jwsqrdplus2

Welcome to the DIS Neens!! 

Your story reminds me of something that happened to DH, but a Chuck E. Cheese not WDW.

DD was about 2 1/2, and not quite potty trained.  I was about 6 months pregnant with DD2 so I could not lift DD1 to the changing tables anymore (that's my story and I'm sticking to it!!).  Anyway, DD1 needed a diaper change badly!  SO DH takes her intothe men's room, changes her on the changing station, then sets her down to wash his hands.  As he turns around from washing his hands DD1 is across the bathroom just grabbing the "mint" in the bottom of the urinal.  Needless to say DH was his hands again and DD's after extricating the "mint" from her hands!

I wonder why he won't change DD2's diapers at Chuck E. Cheese?!?


----------



## melmel

This is a great thread I'd hate to see die.  So BUMP.


----------



## MelessaG

> _Originally posted by blowinbubbles _
> *  Oh, yeah. . . that was me and my son!      I"m surprised I haven't seen that story on here yet. . it was pretty shocking, but I tell ya, at that moment in time I was at my wit's end and didn't know what else to do!   *



I am laughing so hard at this because it sounds like something I would do had my buttons been pushed that hard.  We have yet to ever do sit-down dining at WDW except for three character meals (one each trip) and aside from the $$ factor, it's mostly because I fear my children's behavior in nice restaurants.


----------



## tinkb182

I saw the same thing almost happen once at IOA. There was a family about to get on the Jurassic Park ride and the little girl (probably about 8 or 9) was screaming & crying, begging not to go on the ride. The dad kept yelling at her telling her to sit down. Thankfully the girl running the ride made them get out of the boat and told the dad "I'm not making her ride". We were so relieved.


----------



## Hollua

Wow, three days later. I've finished the thread. whew!

I don't have a good shocker, but here's mine.

The first time I went to WDW I was an adult. This was in July of '96 or '97. It was the year of all the forest fires in FL. No fireworks for the 4th. 
Anyway, My DH and I were in a very long line in Epcot. I think it was Honey I Shrunk the Audience. The line snaked around outside and we were in the sun. A little girl (4 or 5years old) directly in front of us in line started to cry. She wasn't being bratty or anything. I think she was just hot in the sun and tired of waiting and was getting cranky. No less than a minute after she started to cry a clown came out of nowhere on a motor scooter and tried to cheer her up. He told jokes and teased her dad and made us all balloon animals. (I got a Tigger.) As soon as the line started to move he motored away. 

I was suprised by it. My DH leaned over and whispered to me, "Big Brother is watch you." That was exactly what I had thought.


----------



## blowinbubbles

> _Originally posted by MelessaG _
> *I am laughing so hard at this because it sounds like something I would do had my buttons been pushed that hard.  We have yet to ever do sit-down dining at WDW except for three character meals (one each trip) and aside from the $$ factor, it's mostly because I fear my children's behavior in nice restaurants. *



Amen!   So many people might look on and say to themselves, "Oh, look at that horrible mother, smacking her child like that!"  I say, walk a mile in my shoes. . .hehe. . .

But with my son acting up like he did, well let's say I now believe that was a case of Karma coming full circle!    My mom told me this the other day:  "*Well*, Ann, when I took you and your brother to Disneyworld, you were *horrible* and *snotty*!  You didn't want to do *anything* we wanted to do, and one night I wanted to go have a nice dinner at the Papeete Verandah restaurant and you *refused*!  You insisted on eating at that crappy burger joint by the pool!"  

OMG, I about fell out of the chair. . I had forgotten what a bratty, hormonal 13 year old I was!    Yep, Karma, what goes around comes around, and ya reap what ya sow!


----------



## jajuan

I forgot about this one.

Last September my family and I got a seat right at the curb in front of the castle for the parade.  As the crowd grew, this lady was pushing her way into our space.  I was sitting on the ground so people could see behind me and my four children were there as well.  My 1 yr old was in his stroller and my husband was behind me.  This lady was finally on top of me and I got up and went to the back of the crowd leaving my husband with my children.  This lady was about to sit on top of my baby...I guess she wanted to join him in the stroller.  My husband finally had to say something.  She was huffy and wouldn't move.  He held the baby and we still had our good seats to the parade, but I couldn't believe her nerve.


----------



## MelessaG

> _Originally posted by blowinbubbles _
> * Yep, Karma, what goes around comes around, and ya reap what ya sow!   *



Oh yes you do!  My Dad always prided himself on his smart-aleck one-liners, until my sisters and I picked up the same habit and started using them on him!   Unfortunately, I learned nothing from this and now my 6 year-old is just as "clever" as I thought I was when I 'talked back' to my Dad at her age.  So, we are running with three generations of this now...


----------



## Lisa loves Pooh

My mother rented a wheelchair for the day...she has a condition that makes it difficult to sit or stand for long periods of time.  I was about 5 or 6 months pregnant.  So when she had to do her standing time, I would use the wheelchair.  

At the end of the evening--we went to the Main Street Bakery--it was organized the old way where you had to go through the line barricades before being able to enter the store.  People were trying to bypass the parades by cutting through the store.  They I was blocking the path with the wheelchair--b/c it was a line for the bakery and it was wide enough for the wheelchair.  Without saying a weird, I was straddled to enable as these people climbed over my wheelchair.  

I think I said something in response, but they were in too much of a hurry to care.  RUDENESS


----------



## Lisa loves Pooh

I see several posts where people are shocked by those who have their snacks and such.

It is shocking those who hide their snacks as if it is a covert operation.  We have brought in coolers that security has searched through--food is not prohibited from being brought into the parks.  If it was, they would have huge trash bins for security to dump the contents to prevent it from entering the park.


----------



## chell

> _Originally posted by Lisa loves Pooh _
> *I see several posts where people are shocked by those who have their snacks and such.
> 
> It is shocking those who hide their snacks as if it is a covert operation.  We have brought in coolers that security has searched through--food is not prohibited from being brought into the parks.  If it was, they would have huge trash bins for security to dump the contents to prevent it from entering the park. *



Personally, the only time I have been shocked by seeing people bring in food is when they are not being safe with the storage of the food or when they make a big show out of "sneaking" it in.  One time we saw a family eating boiled eggs that they had carried around the park all day long.  Just hope they didn't get sick.


----------



## Lisa loves Pooh

GoofyDiane said....


> Second - This has happened twice during Aladdin shows. This theatre is full of children and people who have waited a very long time to see the show. I've behind and next to women who choose this specific time to do their breast feeding. I realize this is a natural thing, however, I can also choose to prefer it not to happen next to me.



I breastfeed my children all of the time at WDW when they were little.  Depending on the age of the baby--they need to be nursed a regular intervals that are not convenient to show schedules.  I cover up all of the time--and have successfully nursed with noone watching.  Now if you could see her parts--then I understand your offense.  But if everything was concealed and the only reason you knew her to be nursing was b/c you watched her set up for it--well then, turn away.


----------



## Lisa loves Pooh

Sorry--just saw the lockdown warning on nursing--I will keep future comments on that topic and on smoking to myself.

Please keep this thread open!


----------



## shakespear

Actually outside food/drink is not allowed. Pre-9-11 I have been stopped and refused entrance with food/drink.

They cant say anything now, because they are searching for bombs and such not food.


----------



## LoveThoseLabbies

This is by far the best thread!  Few things gross me out, so other than the cases of child abuse, I find this thread very funny.  Here is my contribution, happened last summer at DisneyLand.

We were in line waiting for a ride, and right behind us was this lady, obviously European, probably Dutch or German, with her two sons, #1 about 5years old and #2 about 1.5years old. 

Well after about a half hour in line, it became pretty apparent to those of us nearby that son #2 was "packing a load."  The mother then kneels down and changes his diaper right on the ground in line.  She then hands it to son #1 and tells him to throw it in the trash just under the ropes.  Well,  in his haste, he drops the diaper and as he grabs it again a  "little brown ball" about the size of a large gumball rolls out on to the ground.  Of course everyone standing nearby in line notices.

Just then a man comes walking briskly  from the other direction, and I yell "watch out!".  Too late he steps on the ball and apparently lodges it into the grooves of his sandals, because it was gone.  He then stops and looks at me and says "What?".  At this point, I don't know what to say.  How do I tell him he just lodged a turd ball in his new sandals?  So I just stood there and said nothing, until the man and his wife in front of us started laughing out loud.  Then I lost it and started laughing also.  I'm sure the man in sandals thought I was crazy.


----------



## krissy3483

LoveThoseLabbies:

EWWWWWWW!!!!!! I wonder if that man noticed that a particular smell seemed to be following him around that day. And I really hope that it was not hot outside, or that smell would have been ten times worse.


----------



## DizneeCM

Several years ago, we were swimming in one of the quiet pools at OKW when a young European woman decided to sunbathe topless.  She tried to be discreet and was sitting up facing away from the pool.  She also sunbathed facing the pool, leaning up on her elbows.  The men (but not their wives?) didn't seem to mind!  

I wondered how long it would take for my DSs to notice (9 and 11 at the time).  The  younger one noticed and said later, "Did you SEE that lady?"  (she was hard to miss!)  I tried to explain that topless sunbathing wasn't unusual in some parts of Europe, and perhaps she wasn't familiar with the customs here.  I'm sure he still remembers that swim!


----------



## disneyangel7488

Yeah this is quite an interesting thread (haven't read all of it as of yet lol). Fortunately, as many times as I have been to WDW, no shocking stories.


----------



## Missy1961

I was reading this while at work, so I couldn't really add my 2 cents. My shocking thing happened at Disneyland in 1995. It wasn't something I saw, but something that happened to my 4 year old nephew. I was visitng DL with my SIL, my 1 yr old niece and twin 4 yr old nephews. One of the boys was wearing a Mickey Mouse baseball cap that was a little small. As we sat down to have a snack, my SIL realized that he didn't have the hat (typical kid, he didn't realize it). So I went to retrace his steps while she sat there with the kids. I didn't find it. When I got back to the table, my SIL whispered to me that some kids at the next table had the hat. She could see them showing it to each other and laughing. So as she was telling me that, the kids got up and walked away. I followed them and asked them if the had the hat. They were about 10 years old, and they were with their mother. They lied and said they didn't have it. I didn't want to accuse them of lying, but we saw them with the hat! Their mother said "they don't have it". So she walked away with them, and they were laughing. She must have seen them with it at the table, and she didn't make them give it back to me. My SIL and I were upset for the rest of the day., and it still bothers me that some kids could do that.


----------



## Miles04

> _Originally posted by kimmie _
> *Easter week this year at MK:
> 
> DD and I were walking in a large crowd near Crystal Palace.
> 
> A little boy (about 4 or 5 years old) in a stroller gave my DD the *finger* as we walked past them!!
> 
> I must have looked shocked because DD said *Did you see what that little boy just did to me?*  I told her to ignore him and not let it spoil her day.
> 
> That is one that will stay with me a long time.
> 
> *


----------



## Miles04

A little boy (about 4 or 5 years old) in a stroller gave my DD the *finger* as we walked past them!!


When I read this I thought this could be my son except that we went at Thanksgiving.  He was four and used that finger to point.  Everytime I saw him I would tell him to point with a different finger.  We still talk about him sitting at the parade pointing at the characters with that finger.  They probably were saying look at that little boy giving us THE finger.


----------



## Hollyann

This thread was wonderful!  It took me a while to work my way through it, but it was worth it!  I'm fairly new to DISBoards, I usually post on WISH. The only other thread I posted on was "thread killers".....so someone - please post after me.  I seem to be a seasoned thread killer and this one is too good to die.

Anyway, here's my (sort of) shocking moment.  My husband and I lived overseas (military) and were unable to go to DL or WDW for about 7.5 years.  When we were stationed in California I RAN to DL.  We had 5 days planned - no kids - in July.  

When we arrived in the park, I was teary (he says blubbering) and so happy to be in Disney.  We were going on Pirates first, as was our tradition when they had what they call a Brown Out.  It was so hot, all the major rides shut down.  It's amazing how many people were in lines, because the magic kingdom was like a parking lot.  We decided to head to our hotel for a nap as the black out was four and a half hours!  

We finally were heading back to the park when I turned to him and said, "Well, I guess the worst has happened, so we can enjoy the rest of the trip".  Just then, a HUGE seagull gave me the best of itself right on my white shirt!  It left a spot the size of a baseball!  Well, the earlier blubbering was nothing!  I was so disappointed, I think I had booger-bubbles.  Normally, I don't cry over that sort of stuff, but I packed exceedingly light and had no spare clothing.  So, after 7.5 years away from Disney, I spent the rest of the day/night at the park with people staring at the poopie on my shirt!

Not a huge shock, but it's my only shock.  Thanks everyone for posting your shocks and keeping this amazing thread going!


----------



## chell

> _Originally posted by Hollyann _
> *This thread was wonderful!  It took me a while to work my way through it, but it was worth it!  I'm fairly new to DISBoards, I usually post on WISH. The only other thread I posted on was "thread killers".....so someone - please post after me.  I seem to be a seasoned thread killer and this one is too good to die. *


----------



## DepCor0311

Great thread...
I think the thing that always shocks me most is seeing parents drag their young kids around Pleasure Island at 1:30 am. The kids were obviously dead tired...but the parents wanted a night out. Maybe its just me...


----------



## miche61

I am still not through reading this whole thread, I am LOVIN' it!

The one about the 6 year old skipping ahead of her parents, and the parents stopping... th e 6yo stopped, realised her parents had stopped.... leaving her upset because she probably thought she was lost.... reminded me of our family. We are constantly telling our children to stay with us. On occasion, one or more of them will get ahead and not pay attention. We will stop, step to the side and wait for them to realize that they were going too far. We always keep them in sight, but they now remember to stay closer. 

The oonly thing that shocked me was on our last trip at MK. We watched Wishes from the train platform over looking Main Street. When the fireworks were done, everyone left. We decided to watch the throngs of people leave. My kids stood at the railing and waved at the people leaving, to see how many would wave back. They were having a great time!! It was fun to see how many people said good night back, etc. After about fifteen minutes fo doing this, I hear "Your kids are bumping the railing". I look over and see this man with a camera (he wasn't there a minute ago...) setting on the railing. He's trying to get a picture of the castle changing lights. I said "sorry" rather snottishly- hey, my kids had been there first!!!!! He kept staring at us, I had told the kids to move away from the railing as soon as he'd said it. Next thing, here come two young men to look over the railing also. He glared at them also. My DH- naughty man, kind of kept tapping the railing, ever so slightly. I understand that this man needed a steady spot to take his pics, but he didn't need to be so rude, and my kids were having fun. The man had the camera sitting on the railing, but  we noticed his own belly kept the camera from being still, it kept bumping the camera. So it wasn't totally the kids' fault.  It still makes me mad. Sorry, if you were the man, maybe.


----------



## PhotobearSam

He did not need a steady spot...It's called a tripod. He just needed to bring what he needed instead of expecting people to move or to get his way.

We have had people tell us to move and we had only been looking at something for a minute (tigers at AK). I always say politely, I'm sorry but we will move in a minute. Thanks...Gets them everytime.


----------



## BrerMom

> _Originally posted by PhotobearSam _
> *He did not need a steady spot...It's called a tripod. He just needed to bring what he needed instead of expecting people to move or to get his way. *


 I didn't think tripods were allowed...with that many people in MK, it seems like it would be a safety issue.  Besides, I wouldn't want to carry a tripod around all day just so I could take a couple of pictures.    
and this: 





> My DH- naughty man, kind of kept tapping the railing, ever so slightly.


  He was probably "shocked" that someone could be so mean over a simple request.  This one has bothered me since before our trip. 


I saw one in Epcot this time that surprised me.  A young couple must have finally crashed after going commando for a while.  She was lying down on the bench using his lap as a pillow.  Both were asleep.  This kid, maybe 8 years old, walks up to the bench and *screams* "Wake up!!!"  I was glad that the boy wasn't successful.  His father just laughed and patted him on the shoulder.  Just a few yards later, a man had his arm out pointing and the boy jumped up and hit the man's arm.  The father had the same response.


----------



## jnke1

We have seen all the children/babies being sunburned because of their parents ignorance, once or twice you happen to notice the guy who had to much to drink and is being ignorant to the people around him but the worst thing is when you or your kids get on a ride and the kids running the rides are busy goofing off instead of paying attention to what they are doing.  Two years ago my oldest went to disneyworld with her grandma.  They were getting on a ride and the operators were fooling around with each other instead of doing what they should have.  My oldest has alittle bit of weight on her so she is not the fastest but while she was still getting in the seat the one operator started the ride.  Needless to say it pulled my daughter (it wasnt far but it was enough to keep her and grandma in their hotel room for the last four days of their trip.  Shortly afterwards disney contacted them letting them know that they were sending them a check and allowing them free admission for the next time they came.  Unfortunately they have not returned and I cant get my daughter to go with this year. 

 It was a sad misfortune and I wish that I could take it back as we have never had problems like that before and I would love it if she came with us but it is also a  little reminder that although we are all there for fun we must still take the time to notice what is going on around us.


----------



## PhotobearSam

I bring a mini tripod to WDW on every trip...It's only 7 inches tall.

It works like a charm...and I have the pics to prove it.


----------



## phillybeth

> _Originally posted by hockey mom _
> *I have seen a cm refuse a couple getting on RnRC. They had a little guy who was almost hysterical and both parents were making him go on. When the CM stepped in and said he could not allow that child on the ride the parents got into a huge fight as to who was going to miss the ride and head out with the little guy. Pathetic! *



I saw the same thing on RnRC, excpet it was a girl about 7 or 8.  The mom went on anyway!  I took the chicken exit with the girl (was planning on it anyway) while my DH rode and we waited for her mom together.  She was aboslutely TERRIFIED that her mom was not going to come back.  That is a terrible thing to do to a child.


----------



## Grasshoppa

My wife and I were recently at WDW staying at the All Star Movies Resort. Our second day there, after being in the parks all day, came home that evening to find our room cleaned but there was an empty condom wrapper on our nightstand (not ours, btw)! We couldn't believe it--thank God that we didn't have our kids with us on this trip!

We called the front desk to inform them and they sent the shift manager to our room. He was very apologetic and didn't know how a thing like that could have happened but was going to 'launch an investigation' immediately. I don't know what he is expecting to find, surely nobody is going to confess to having sex in our room.

We insisted that our bedding be changed, which they replied with immediately, and they credited us half of that nights stay. I hardly think that this was suitable compensation for finding something like that in our room--and who knows WHY such a thing got in there anyway. Is Disney renting out our rooms by the hour while we're in the parks?

Needless to say, I don't think I'll ever be staying THERE again.


----------



## Ilovestitch

> _Originally posted by Grasshoppa _
> *My wife and I were recently at WDW staying at the All Star Movies Resort. Our second day there, after being in the parks all day, came home that evening to find our room cleaned but there was an empty condom wrapper on our nightstand (not ours, btw)! We couldn't believe it--thank God that we didn't have our kids with us on this trip!
> 
> *



That is absolutely gross!!  


Here's my shocking story to tell- it didn't happen to me but to a friend of mine.  She and her husband and two little boys were at MGM.  They had just seen the Indiana Jones show and were standing outside the theatre.  The actor who played Indiana Jones in the show happened to walk by.  Her husband said "Look boys, there's Indiana Jones!"  Indiana Jones turns around and yells "A**HOLE!!!" back to her husband!!  It wasn't like he was making fun of the guy, he was just pointing him out to kids b/c he thought they would be excited to see him.  The actor must have thought they were making fun of him or something, but even so- he shouldn't have yelled that w/kids nearby!  They were shocked and went and complained to Guest Services.  -Stephanie


----------



## Darian

Man, thats the worst! On top of new bedding, I'd want the entire room disinfected - especially the bathroom.  I would also wonder what happened to my personal property while I was away from the room. Did they use your toothbrush as well? Yikes....

I feel your pain.... I stayed at a hotel on the Colorado river in a town called Laughlin, NV. I came back to my room to find the bed sloppily made, short hairs and bodily excreetions on the sheets that would show some folks "got busy" while I was out water skiing.  I got the whole weekend there comped.


----------



## musicalSaranader

That's just gross.  Can't people get their _own_ room to do that??


----------



## DizBelle

> _Originally posted by Grasshoppa _
> *My wife and I were recently at WDW staying at the All Star Movies Resort. Our second day there, after being in the parks all day, came home that evening to find our room cleaned but there was an empty condom wrapper on our nightstand (not ours, btw)! We couldn't believe it--thank God that we didn't have our kids with us on this trip! *



A reasonable explanation for this is that the cleaning staff found the wrapper under the bed and placed it on the night stand.  I don't they they can throw anything away that is not in a trash can.  So it could have been from a previous guest and you room was not violated at all.


----------



## Darian

> _Originally posted by lfontaine _
> *A reasonable explanation for this is that the cleaning staff found the wrapper under the bed and placed it on the night stand.  I don't they they can throw anything away that is not in a trash can.  So it could have been from a previous guest and you room was not violated at all. *



I like your explanation for the condom wrapper *Grasshoppa* found in his room. Its a much more comforting scenario than having one's room "violated."  

Say, Grasshoppa, was your bed "messed up" or not made up in the usual way?  That would be a dead give away that something less than Kosher happened while you were away....


----------



## tink111

The worst I've seen was one day in EPT... I was sitting with DH on a bench enjoying a snack when a foreign man (I think he was speaking German) and his approx. 3 year old son were walking along in front of me... the son was becoming a little whiny.  I couldn't understand what they were saying, but quickly the man rushed the boy in our direction next to the bench where we were sitting.  He proceeded to allow the boy to urinate... but the worst part was that the man didn't pull the boy's shorts down.  He simply rolled up one of the "shorts' legs" for the boy and found what he needed in there to be able carry out this action.  Disgusting!  And he didn't care a thing in the world if we saw.


----------



## Saa62

> _Originally posted by Darian _
> *I like your explanation for the condom wrapper Grasshoppa found in his room. Its a much more comforting scenario than having one's room "violated."
> 
> Say, Grasshoppa, was your bed "messed up" or not made up in the usual way?  That would be a dead give away that something less than Kosher happened while you were away.... *




May I make a suggestion.  Disney housekeeping might want to consider, in the situation of something questionable or offensive found in a room that would probably be trash from present or past occupants, would be to bag seperately the item(s) in question with a standard form letter or note stating this item found at cleaning, but due to policy because it was not in a trash receptical it could not be thrown away.  This would give the present occupants the option to throw away the item in the appropriate place or save it for whatever reason they might have.  This might help alieviate some suspicion that fowl play may have taken place in their room, and also provide some sensorship from any children that might be staying in the room from items leftover from mom and dad or former occupants.  What does anyone think of that idea?


----------



## jgates

Sounds like an excellent idea!!!


----------



## disrailfan

I have to add to this thread because this one takes the cake.

We (DW, DD13, DD16 and myself) were at MGM for the openingThis was the first week of December so the crowds were not terrible.  We witnessed a whole family of 7 renting all of them Electric Chair Vehicles (ECV's).  This included their 10 yo, 13 yo, 15 yo, 17 uo (ages approximate) and then Mom, Dad and Grandma.  Needless to say Grandma with the exception of the mothers weight was the only one that appeared to have a reason to have the ECV.

All the way down the main street in MGM they were weaving in and out of people, the 17 yo even ran into someone.   They came passed us sitting on the curb of the main street and almost ran over my toes and my wifes.  I was appauled later to find out from a CM that there are no restrictions keeping anyone from renting and ECV.  You do not have to show proof of being handicap in any way to rent and ECV.

Thought that everyone would get a kick out of this story.


----------



## ekmdisney

> _Originally posted by disrailfan _
> *I have to add to this thread because this one takes the cake.
> 
> We (DW, DD13, DD16 and myself) were at MGM for the openingThis was the first week of December so the crowds were not terrible.  We witnessed a whole family of 7 renting all of them Electric Chair Vehicles (ECV's).  This included their 10 yo, 13 yo, 15 yo, 17 uo (ages approximate) and then Mom, Dad and Grandma.  Needless to say Grandma with the exception of the mothers weight was the only one that appeared to have a reason to have the ECV.
> 
> All the way down the main street in MGM they were weaving in and out of people, the 17 yo even ran into someone.   They came passed us sitting on the curb of the main street and almost ran over my toes and my wifes.  I was appauled later to find out from a CM that there are no restrictions keeping anyone from renting and ECV.  You do not have to show proof of being handicap in any way to rent and ECV.
> 
> Thought that everyone would get a kick out of this story.
> 
> *



This is the reason I will be renting ECVs off site from know on. I did it on my last trip, and it was wonderful! 

I hated having to get their right when the gates opened to make sure that I could get an ECV, because so many people abuse them. I like to take my time getting to the parks. It was so wonderful to get there when I wanted. 

But I have seen, what you saw myself. I saw a group of teens, not a one of them over the age of 17, and they were all walking and running just fine. They had one ECV and they were taking turns riding it. They too were weaving in and out of people, nearly hitting a few of them, and laughing while they did it! 

I know the reason they rent them is to try to jump the line. But to tell you the truth, it is some times a pain in the butt to use the handicap line. Sometimes I would reather stand in the regular line, but thanks to a car accident 10 years ago, I can't.


----------



## rwade428

Here's my story........a couple of years ago, my sister and I were waiting to get on Star Tours and there was a family of 4 in line in front of us.  One member was a little girl around 6 or 7 who was obviously distraught about going on the ride.  She was crying and her mom just kept telling her that she was ruining the whole family's vacation.  We felt so bad for her!!! 

Please use common sense about who should go on what ride.  Do you really want your children to remember WDW as a traumatic experience??

I also agree with everyone about the babies in the park.  Wouldn't you have more fun at home with them instead of hauling 40 pounds of baby paraphenalia around WDW??


----------



## ChairborneRangr

*** Babies in the park ***

Personal choice.  End of story.  

I have 4 kids.  We always took our kids with us everywhere, even Disneyland/DisneyWorld.  We just adjusted what we did.  And we never took more than 2 lbs of extra stuff.  As long as the needs of the child are being met, why should anyone else care?  The original point was parents oblivious to the needs of the young ones in the heat and sun.

The debate board is a better location for this particular topic.


----------



## two-foxes

> _Originally posted by ChairborneRangr _
> **** Babies in the park ***
> The debate board is a better location for this particular topic. *



The debate board no longer exists....people were evidently not playing nice!  

I had another shock that I posted on another thread...
We were having lunch at Tempura Kiku during the F&W fest.  We sat right next to an obnoxious group of 3 or 4 that were obviously drunk at the sushi bar.  They proceeded to use profanity, make fun of the Japanese accents of the CMs (completely , used chopsticks for sword fights....you get the picture.  They were sooo loud.  I made several comments regarding their volume, gave them lots of glares, one of them seemed mildly embarrassed, but the behavior continued.  They FINALLY paid for the check and left, which resulted in applause from the rest of the diners.  I was shocked at the drunk morons, but I was also shocked that CM's or security didn't remove them from the restaurant or the park for that matter.


----------



## Missy1961

I know it seems horrible when you see a kid crying and mom & dad make them ride the rides......but you don't know that kid. My 5 yr old niece cried before every ride we went on a few weeks ago--and then loved every one! She had riden them all last year without a complaint--so she was just being silly. But if you saw her mom & dad talking to her in stern voices you might think they were being mean, but they weren't! Now I know sometimes the parents are being horrible, but not every time.


----------



## rwade428

I was not dissing anyone who takes their children to WDW.  It wouldn't be the same place without them.  I was only making a point about teeny weeny little ones and parents belittling bigger ones.  I didn't mean to start an uproar, I was stating my opinion and I thought that's what these boards are about.  I'm sorry if I offended anyone.


----------



## LadyAurora

We were at MGM Sunday, in the fastpass line for ToT. As we got to the top of the queue, by where they have that empty "pool' or "fountain" three foreign (speaking another language) tourists climbed over the chain and cut in front of us. One of them was also smoking. I said to DH, quite loudly, "I guess the rules don't apply to them!" but I have no idea if they heard/understood. I wasn't worried because they would soon be disappointed when they reached the CM who would be asking for their fastpass!


Or so I thought. The CM at inside the "lobby" was away from his post, speaking to the group already at the library doorsto the left. The three line jumpers walked past the CM station to the library on the right. The CM returned to his post and just told them to finish up their drinks before they could enter the library. Never asked them for a fastpass.
Quite disappointing. Oh well, the CMs can't keep their eye on everyone.


----------



## ChairborneRangr

rwade428

I probably just misread you.  No worries.

I was just making the point that we always brought our children with us everywhere and the family made adjustments as necessary to accomodate the needs of the little one.


----------



## walt's assistant

My brother and I are standing on the bridge in front of Splash Mountain...it is a pretty good place to stand and get wet from the cars going down the water flume.

Anyway, a car with two women slides out the mountain and, just as it tips to slide down the flume, they both lifted their shirt tops up!!!

Aparently they had no problem showing their naked breasts to all!

My brother and I didn't mind...    


WA


----------



## Stepharoonie!

> _Originally posted by allicat _
> *On our last trip in March, at All Star Music, I noticed a woman and man  sitting on the ground outside the door of their room. Nothing wrong with that until I glanced over and noticed that the woman was shaving the guys hairy back and the piles of hair were all over the walkway!
> It was truly disgusting. *


----------



## llij

When we were at BB last October, my daughters were in the kiddie area riding a inner tube down a winding slide (can't remember the name at the moment).  Well along comes a little tike and he decides to relieve himself in the water where the kids slide right on through.  The CM was trying to get the kid to stop, but unfortunately he didn't understand him.  The parents were no where in sight and the poor CM was a little exasperated trying to get him to stop!  Of course, this was right before my daughter was going to slide on by.   She needed a good shower after that one!  Yuck!


----------



## MELSMICE

> _Originally posted by llij _
> *When we were at BB last October, my daughters were in the kiddie area riding a inner tube down a winding slide (can't remember the name at the moment).  Well along comes a little tike and he decides to relieve himself in the water where the kids slide right on through.  The CM was trying to get the kid to stop, but unfortunately he didn't understand him.  The parents were no where in sight and the poor CM was a little exasperated trying to get him to stop!  Of course, this was right before my daughter was going to slide on by.   She needed a good shower after that one!  Yuck! *



UGH - GROSS!!


----------



## DizBelle

> _Originally posted by llij _
> *When we were at BB last October, my daughters were in the kiddie area riding a inner tube down a winding slide (can't remember the name at the moment).  Well along comes a little tike and he decides to relieve himself in the water where the kids slide right on through.  The CM was trying to get the kid to stop, but unfortunately he didn't understand him.  The parents were no where in sight and the poor CM was a little exasperated trying to get him to stop!  Of course, this was right before my daughter was going to slide on by.   She needed a good shower after that one!  Yuck! *



Where do you think this kid got the idea that it was ok to do this?  Some people really need to take a Parenting 101 course before having kids.


----------



## phamton

> _Originally posted by lfontaine _
> *Where do you think this kid got the idea that it was ok to do this?  Some people really need to take a Parenting 101 course before having kids. *



OK, confession time.  I posted this on another thread.  I am ready to take my punishment but no Parenting class please.  My 5 kids are almost grown now and only have 2 left in the house, a 16 and a 17 year old. I'm also a teacher and should know better.  I never even let my kids pee outside in the woods. But I deserve to be flamed for this and will accept my fate.

Anyway onto my story which is almost the same as the previous story:

  I was at a water park (not Disney.) My twins wanted to go down the small water slide. They were 3 years old boy/girl twins. First the boy went down and, after he got to the bottom of the slide, he told me he needed to go to the bathroom really badly. His twin sister was at the top of the slide waiting to come down. I was at the bottom waiting to catch her so I couldn't leave. Without thinking, I just said, "Pee in the pool if you just can't wait." (I know it was wrong but I was kind of in a bind.)

I catch his sister and prepare to take them both to the bathroom when I see everyone staring at the side of the pool. There was my son standing out of the pool with his trunks down. He was standing up and urinating into the pool like it was a great, big toilet.

I know I deserve to be chastized for even suggesting that my son urinate in the water and I am willing to take my licks. Needless to say, I never suggested that again. (My son did turn out OK.  He's 24 and has just completed his Masters degree.)


----------



## DizBelle

> _Originally posted by phamton _
> *OK, confession time.  I posted this on another thread.  I am ready to take my punishment but no Parenting class please.  My 5 kids are almost grown now and only have 2 left in the house, a 16 and a 17 year old. I'm also a teacher and should know better.  I never even let my kids pee outside in the woods. But I deserve to be flamed for this and will accept my fate.
> 
> Anyway onto my story which is almost the same as the previous story:
> 
> I was at a water park (not Disney.) My twins wanted to go down the small water slide. They were 3 years old boy/girl twins. First the boy went down and, after he got to the bottom of the slide, he told me he needed to go to the bathroom really badly. His twin sister was at the top of the slide waiting to come down. I was at the bottom waiting to catch her so I couldn't leave. Without thinking, I just said, "Pee in the pool if you just can't wait." (I know it was wrong but I was kind of in a bind.)
> 
> I catch his sister and prepare to take them both to the bathroom when I see everyone staring at the side of the pool. There was my son standing out of the pool with his trunks down. He was standing up and urinating into the pool like it was a great, big toilet.
> 
> I know I deserve to be chastized for even suggesting that my son urinate in the water and I am willing to take my licks. Needless to say, I never suggested that again. (My son did turn out OK.  He's 24 and has just completed his Masters degree.) *



Ok, we'll all do this like they do it at the 50's Prime Time Cafe.....

Shame, shame, shame......  (with pointed fingers and all) 

We'll forgive you but I hope he doesn't do this anymore.  At 24, there would be bigger problems if he did.


----------



## DISUNC

On my last visit, there was a couple in front of me on line to get into MK.  They had a child with them (about 6 yrs old).  They tried to sneak him under the turnstiles.  Meanwhile there were at least 6 CM's watching this.

When the CM's stopped them, they only had 2 tickets.  They said thats ALL they were given at the hotel.  The Hotel clerk told them that they didn't need a ticket for children under 12.

I couldn't believe how stupid they were to think that others would buy that story.

Nevertheless,  later that night we were going into Epcot...and low & behold there were the same couple trying to sneak their child in at Epcot, giving the same story!!!!!

I had to tell the CM that I saw them earlier that day @ MK.

I really felt bad for their son.


----------



## jeffemy

Hi 

 We were at the World 2 weeks ago and i had an amusing incident at BB. My DH had taken the kids to ride the waterslides while I was relaxing on a lounge chair, reading and people-watching. Well, I guess I should have chosen a more interesting book, because I saw an entire family changing out of their swimsuits right in front of me  I have heard this is a common practice in some countries, but it was a first for me. Once I realized what was happening, I did try to concentrate on not looking in their direction. I guess you could say it was more of a comical than a shocking incident.


----------



## PhillyPooh

All I can say is "wow, what an entertaining thread".  Unfortunately the rudeness at WDW seems to be getting worse.   I always wonder when I witness these things if these people behave this way in public, what are they like behind closed doors.  We witnessed an entire family change out of their bathing suits into street clothes at TL.  A few years ago while waiting to see Honey I Shrunk The Audience, a "spanish speaking woman" walked up to my son and physically picked him up and moved him to the side so her and the rest of her "spanish speaking mob" could push their way past everyone that was already standing in line.  I was so shocked I couldn't believe that some stranger would put their hands on my child.  I obviously said something to her but of course she ignored me like she didn't understand English.  I also get very grossed out watching people walk around in their bare feet.  Can you imagine doing that after reading this thread and thinking about what is actually on the ground?  Yuck!!!


----------



## grimgrinnin

Well, we're just back from a great 4th of July trip, and now I have a shock to share!

We had just done the Safari in AK.  Someone in my party had to use the restrooms after the ride, so I know that there were restrooms near by.  We start to walk the Pangani Trail, and near the begining of the trail, I was shocked to see a mother holding her young daughter over the edge of the trail with her pants around her ankles (the daughter's, not the mother's), peeing!

My wife was right behind me and saw it too and said 'Are you kidding me?'

We just kind of stood there in bewilderment.  I thought they must have been foreigners, but I later heard them speaking English.  

I just can't believe anyone would do this, especially with a bathroom right around the corner.  


grim


----------



## jeffemy

OMG!!! This last post reminded me of another incident, this too happened at BB . My family and I were floating along the lazy river when this woman yelled back to her family, "watch out, warm water's coming!" Ewwwww! How totally gross!  What is wrong with some people?


----------



## wdwdvcdad

> _Originally posted by grimgrinnin _
> *Well, we're just back from a great 4th of July trip, and now I have a shock to share!
> 
> We had just done the Safari in AK.  Someone in my party had to use the restrooms after the ride, so I know that there were restrooms near by.  We start to walk the Pangani Trail, and near the begining of the trail, I was shocked to see a mother holding her young daughter over the edge of the trail with her pants around her ankles (the daughter's, not the mother's), peeing!
> 
> My wife was right behind me and saw it too and said 'Are you kidding me?'
> 
> We just kind of stood there in bewilderment.  I thought they must have been foreigners, but I later heard them speaking English.
> 
> I just can't believe anyone would do this, especially with a bathroom right around the corner.
> 
> 
> grim   *



maybe they didn't know where the bathroom was & the kid HAD to go or wet herself...this one seems like a benefit of the doubt situation.  It is all wooded...no sightlines to a bathroom, etc...


----------



## gracieboo

About five years ago, my DH, DD6 and myself took my in-laws on their first trip to Disney. We were in Epcot, seated in the Honey I Shrunk the Audience auditorium in front of a group of about ten kids (late teens or early twenties). I can't remember how it began, but there was a lot of cussing from the group and then someone started talking aout my DH and his baseball cap (he was a Marine and always wears his hats low, so it wasn't like it was blocking anyones view). My DH and I both turned at different times to try and give them warning looks, just in case they were not aware that their expletives were in others ear shots.  This only made it worse, as their "mouthing off" only got worse. I then got up to tell a CM, who followed me back and instructed them to stop or they would have to leave. As soon as the CM left, they mocked me for going "to tell". Needless to say, they ruined our ride. After exiting, the group continued to hassle us by following us. We quickly headed to the steak house in Canada, where we lost them (or either they decided their "fun" wasn't worth paying for an expensive lunch). Looking back at it now, I should have found another CM or supervisor to report this to.


----------



## buzzz1

Wow.... nothing as dramatic as some of your stories !!

I guess the main thing is what people wear.   It amazes me to see toddlers walkind around in diapers ONLY.... and women walking around half naked.  (okay, I KNOW it is Florida, and I know it is HOT.... but cover yourself up, okay ???  )

Some people just need a mirror !!!  But then again, some people just don't care what they look like either.

Guess it is the little things that amaze me ........


----------



## LoriMistress

When DH and I went to Donald's Breakfestsaurs at AK to eat at the character breakfest.  The CM let us know before hand that it would be about a twenty minute wait to be seated and about an hour to meet the characters.  Well, we were seated next to this family with twin daughters and  the dad was throwing a fit because they were there for an hour and haven't met all of the characters.  When Mickey came near us, the CM let them know that Mickey needed a water break, and the dad threw a huge fit about how it's been an hour and not met all of the characters yet.  Well, they let Mickey wait on his waterbreak while waiting on this jerk and his family and when Mickey came to us I let the CM know that Mickey could have his waterbreak if he liked, but they let Mickey finish his round with our area before he could have a break.  

Sorry buddy, but Disney doesn't revolved around your schedual.


----------



## Badger Brent

I would have to say the clothing issue (or lack thereof) is getting out of hand.  We saw a woman in her early forties wearing the shortest shorts I have EVER seen!!  She had to pull them out of her butt every other step.  I find it hard to believe she had any fun tugging at her shorts the whole day.


----------



## MELSMICE

> _Originally posted by Badger Brent _
> *I would have to say the clothing issue (or lack thereof) is getting out of hand.  We saw a woman in her early forties wearing the shortest shorts I have EVER seen!!  She had to pull them out of her butt every other step.  I find it hard to believe she had any fun tugging at her shorts the whole day.*



LOL - some people THINK they can still fit into the clothes they wore in high school or they just don't want to spend a buck!!  Little do they know that they look absolutely ridiculous!


----------



## ekmdisney

> _Originally posted by MELSMICE _
> *LOL - some people THINK they can still fit into the clothes they wore in high school or they just don't want to spend a buck!!  Little do they know that they look absolutely ridiculous!   *



No, what is really sad is that she probably bought them just for the trip.


----------



## DisKim

> I would have to say the clothing issue (or lack thereof) is getting out of hand.



You're not kidding!  I saw a woman with teenage kids wearing teeny little shorts that said "sexy" on the butt.  Yeah, that's the first thing that comes to my mind to wear to see Mickey Mouse with my kids!


----------



## musicalSaranader

> You're not kidding! I saw a woman with teenage kids wearing teeny little shorts that said "sexy" on the butt.


I also saw a mom with three girls, one about 13 wearing high heals, and one who looked maybe 9, wearing short shorts, high heals, and a really short shirt.  It is sad that a mother would let her daughters wear (or not wear, lol) stuff like that at all, let alone outside of the house!
Sorry, I know it's getting off topic but I couldn't resist the revealing-clothing-on-young-girls issue.


----------



## jann1033

i think the most shocking thing i saw was the number of preteen and early teen kids late at night without their parents. my kids are older ( 20s) but i never would have let them go to someplace like the west side or dtd alone at that age, especially at night. it's disney but anyone can come to those places. many of those kids were so out of control also, not like they were mature for their ages.  not to be obscene  but one young couple in a group of kids ( heard the girl say something about her recent 14th birthday) had their hands inside the each other's pants while waiting for the bus to dtd at the GF( i'll leave the rest to your imagination).  they were also really loud and obnoxious to the bus drivers and people around them.  the CMs saw it too but either didn't care or were afraid to say anything ( not that i'd blame them) guess they probably run loose like that at home too but what a shame.


----------



## MELSMICE

> _Originally posted by jann1033 _
> *i think the most shocking thing i saw was the number of preteen and early teen kids late at night without their parents. my kids are older ( 20s) but i never would have let them go to someplace like the west side or dtd alone at that age, especially at night. *



It could have been a school or some kind of field trip & the kids were left unsupervised for awhile & given a meeting place & time.  Regardless, even if this was the case, it's no excuse for the type of behavior you described.


----------



## crow11ad

In April we were going to PI and some under age girl was trying to sneak in with a fake ID. Now that is pretty sad when you have sneak into Disney.


----------



## DisKim

While on the topic of teens, I was there with my female cousins who are 14 and 16 and happen to be gorgeous.  I could not believe the number of grown men who harassed them.  We went to DTD one day and cut through PI to get to the other side to do more shopping (their parents were there as well).  Two men who looked to be in their forties were staring down my 14-year-old cousin's shirt!  It made me sick.  It took everything out of us to walk away and not cause a scene.  That's the last time we cut through there!


----------



## ekmdisney

> _Originally posted by crow11ad _
> *In April we were going to PI and some under age girl was trying to sneak in with a fake ID. Now that is pretty sad when you have sneak into Disney. *



I've seen this as well. It was pretty funny. The guy must have been the young one in the group. Because part of the party was already inside PI, and he was holding up the rest of the group on the other side of the gates. Every time the securty guy would tell him that he knew that his ID was fake, and would point out all that was wrong with it, the rest of his group was "You're wrong, man, he's 21! His ID is not fake!" 

They had about 6 securty guys their, and the line behind them just grew and grew. Never saw how it ended we just walked on by.


----------



## Clotho

> _Originally posted by iansmomm _
> *i have a shock that was actually (and unfortunatly) done by a cast member!
> 
> My sister and I were once in line waiting at the disabled entrance (sister requires a wheelchair, though she's one of those that looks "perfectly fine") getting ready to ride, when the CM started to give us a hard time about getting on in front of others.  The CM actually had the guts to ask her "so what's wrong with you that you cant get in line with everyone else?"
> 
> Can you believe that!
> Needless to say, we went straight to management and straightened that one out. *



Okay so I am hearing both sides of this story throughout this (now) 45 page thread.

On the one hand, when everyone is witnessing someone cutting in line, or someone with no obvious signs of requiring a wheelchair or special needs access, they get mad when the CM's dont' say a word.  But then when someone has THEIR family member, who they admit has no outward appearance of needing the special needs access, questioned, they get angry and call management on them. And then everyone wonders why most CM's say nothing?!

You can't have it both ways, guys! Either you want the CM's to speak up, or you want them to clam up.

I do agree that the way the CM asked was probably not as tactful as it could have been, but I am glad she said anything at all, in light of all the abuse of the systems in place for legitimate needs such as your sister's!


----------



## jann1033

??? presumably the cm didn't see the sister get out of the wheel chair ( getting around in one is very difficult by the way, so I doubt many would "fake" needing one for very long) but a normal question to the affect of  if they realized the entrance  they were in was for  physically challenged people ( or how ever it works, never used that entrance in wdw)would have be the best way to handle it.(I am sure people don't realize this ( sorry ot) but if you have an "invisible illness" ( I do) you get really sick of being challenged about it just cause some people are to ignorant to realize there IS such a thing.) maybe if the cms get rude answers the cm is being rude too (at least in this case) and  causing some of the problem. my gripe is obviously able bodied line jumpers ( ie those who can leap across the lines again and again and again till they get up to the front) and no one says a word or like the "line cutting" thread, some feel it is perfectly ok to do so.


----------



## scrump

I think one of my fondest memories of WDW is my dad yelling at me, actually.  

I was 6 years old and ***LOVED*** "small world" for some reason.  LOVED it.  Kept begging my parents to keep going on it with me; my mom dropped off after the 3rd time, and told me and my dad to go on without her.  My dad must've gone on for 2 or 3 more times after that, and then got sick of it and told me to go on by myself, after which I KEPT riding the thing.  My guess is that he tried to get me to move on, but I just wouldn't listen and kept riding it for a total of 15 times.  It drove my parents CRAZY and my dad lost it on me in Fantasyland.  

At first, I was   and  
then I was  
twenty-some years later, my whole family remembers it as  

Not to put in on the same level as truly abusive public yelling, but this has turned out to be a conversation piece for my parents when they roll their eyes and start to tell people what a Disney freak I am.


----------



## Strawberry Lemonade

Well, this isn't so much a "shock" as it was just something that left me with my mouth gaping in disbelief...

I overheard a woman tell her son (who looked to be about 10-12 years old) that she was sure the Indy Speedway was much better than Test Track because you can drive your own car.  Test Track looked boring because, in her words, "they do it for you".

Now, you're welcome to like one over the other, but for that reason?  Almost shocking.


----------



## disneyaggie

quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Originally posted by Pig Pen 
This happened in Dec 2001 -

We were waiting in line for Thunder Mt and heard hollering and screaming ahead of us. We saw a man grabbing and hitting a girl who was probably about 10 yo. Evidently she was afraid to ride the train and he was mad about it. At one point he started to strangle her. A couple of CMs witnessed the entire thing and didn't do anything. The man and girl were with several other people (members of the family I assume). The dad and daughter eventually got out of line and disappeared. Later in the day we saw them again outside HM. She was sitting on a bench crying and had red fingermarks on her throat and bruises on her face. I guess she was afraid of HM too.

I felt bad for her but what are you supposed to do? 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Should any of you witness any type of abuse towards anyone (any age applies), notify the closest CM immediately and request security. If this animal (and others posted here) behave like this in a crowded area, it sickens me to think what these cowards do behind closed doors. I say show them no mercy . . . or at least as much as they show those they abuse!


----------



## PhotobearSam

I agree...If I saw this I would probably start yelling for security and try to call protective services...

Abuse in any form is WRONG!!!

I sometimes hear people yell #%$@^*&^( words at their kids and tell them off and I can't help myself but to say something...Thank goodness I have a very large DH cause no one ever talks back at all after seeing him...


----------



## DavefanBen

Yes, 

While swimming in the quiet pool later in the evening at Dixie Landings, a father and his 8-10 year old daughter were playing. They were probably European. Anyway his daughter was standing outside the pool near the edge, while his father rips down her bottoms, leaving me with something I shouldn't have seen. She squealed "Daddy!" playfully, but wasn't really upset or anything. That was odd.

We were in fantasyland near the carousel this trip when a girl got a little bit away from her father then preceded to take off all of her clothing, in a split second. If it wasn't so disturbing it might have been impressive how fast she got fully naked. The father immediately scooped her up, scolded her, and helped put her clothes back on.

Two pre-teen boys were in an Animal Kingdom bathroom when one decided to shank (to pull down his shorts) the other one. That was really odd.

Disney makes people crazy!


----------



## samnbilly

Wow this thread is long, but absolutely hysterical
We went to Disney last Oct. My 4y.o.(at the time) DD was begging me to go on ToT. Now, she's a big thrill seeker, but afraid of the dark, so I'm nicely trying to tell her I think its too scary for her. She's not having it. Okay-we'll go. We go on the ride and a bunch of teenagers sit with us in the car. She loves it, slightly scared , but she's loving it. Well I usually don't buy the pictures at the end of the ride, but I figure,this face, I've gotta see. We go up to the photos and our isn't there. One of the people who work there come over to us and tell us they can't put the picture up because one of the teens did something "obscene" in the photo. Can you believe it? Who would even think to do that on ToT?
The other shocking story I have is in the airport on our way to Disney. Our flight was delayed-like a few hours. We're all trying to be patient. I'm terrrified of flying- but I've got my happy pills-I'm okay. My  DD (2 at the time) is playing right by me, by the counter, and this big pregnant lady is throwing a fit (like that's going to get us anywhere) she whips around and knocks my DD right to the ground and never apologizes. Her husband starts yelling at her for knocking my DD down. I just stood there staring at her. I couldn't even get a word in anyway. Her husband let her have it. Well, keep this thread going. It's great. We're going back in Oct. so I'm sure we'll have more to report.


----------



## 3DisneyNUTS

> _Originally posted by TigrLvsPooh _
> *Have you ever witnessed something in the park that totally shocked you???
> 
> This morning, while waiting in line for Playhouse Disney, a woman took a small child behind the concrete wall near the stage entrance and had him urinate.   DH and I were both totally shocked!  About two minutes later "Jamie" the star of the show walked right through the puddle on her way into the theatre.    I will never forget that moment for the rest of my life.  I seriously think my jaw hung open for five minutes because I just couldn't believe it.
> 
> Later this afternoon I saw a little girl, probably about 18 months old, playing in a puddle right in front of the NYC scene.  She then rolled over onto her belly and drank some of the water right off the ground.  The man with her just stood there and watched her... I was totally horrified.
> 
> What is wrong with people?????????? *


was this my sil??? LOL j/k


----------



## *Sooner Girl*

> _Originally posted by samnbilly _
> One of the people who work there come over to us and tell us they can't put the picture up because one of the teens did something "obscene" in the photo. Can you believe it? Who would even think to do that on ToT?QUOTE]
> 
> Actually there is a website where a CM let some of those "flashing" picture slip out of the park.  Its on a website called _"Link removed due to content"_
> 
> I totally found this by just looking at Disney Urban legends on snopes.com.
> 
> Promise, not a perv!


----------



## samnbilly

OMG! People are strange. Never would have believed that unless I saw it.


----------



## anewvance

This is such a neat thread!!!


Last Dec, it was just my sister and I at Disney.  We were at the bus stop at MGM waiting for a bus.   We notice a lady yelling on her cell phone right around where the main road is for the buses to drive into the bus loop.  She's yelling "where the h*ll are you" and then we notice 4 disney suits, 2 security guard and 3 or 4 regular cast members coming towards her.  

It was hard to hear what was going on but they were saying something to the sort of come with us.  They must have thought it was a threatening situation because they were standing back cautiously away from her asking her to come towards them.  She's yelling back "I'm making a phone call" and she once again asked the person "where the h*ll are you?".   

Then we see 3 police cars flying in and the lady takes off.  She is running all through the cars and the CM's are all trying to figure the best way to trap her.  By now the bus has come and we are sitting on it, another family gets on the bus and we take off.  

The CM's are still all running through the parking lot (the one right behind the bus loop) and we get to the back entrance and we see 3 police cars surrounding a taxi cab with all the doors open.  The lady was in hand cuffs sitting on the curb.  Yikes, could you imagine being that cab driver?!?!?!?  

Anyway, the other family on the bus said that the lady and another guy were trying to sell counterfit park tickets at the front of the park..  all that for less then the price of park tickets, wow!


Another situation we were in just a few months ago was more serious.  We were staying at All Star Sports.  My family and my sister and her 4 and 1 year old were swimming in the pool.  My 4 year old nephew is afraid to swim so he only sits on the stairs and plays.  

Now we are always very watchful of all our kids in the pool with floaties and the works.. but since nephew won't even contimplate actually going in, he didn't need them.  I had my younger nephew and I would go under water and come up and he would pat my head back down, so the rest of the family was watching and laughing.  

Next thing we know there is splashing about 3 feet away from the stairs.  At first we figured it was this little boy who had been bugging us all by splashing around us and kicking us while swimming by..  He was like 4 years old and his only supervision was an elderly grandma who was all the way over at the toddler pool. 

Imagine the shock when I realized it was my nephew splashing there who can't swim!!!  I'd have to say he had been there underwater splashing for 10 seconds or so.  With one swoop I grabbed him and his mom took him and he was coughing up water and gagging.  Once he calmed down, he said that the little boy (who had been bothering us) had pushed my nephew into the pool!!!!  By the time he told us this, the little boy and grandma were gone.  

What shocks me the most?  The whole time this happened, there was a life guard on duty and she never noticed a single thing.  And the point of her being there would be????


----------



## Chim Chiminy

This one is a little wierd.  

We split our last stay between SSR and POR.  
POR was packed to the gills, people everywhere.  I should have known when at check in we had to wait an hour, this was at 11:30 in the morning.  

One afternoon we decided to head to Ol Man Island swimming pool.  It was people soup.  So crowded you could barely move.  I managed to find a corner opposite the slide with a little breathing room for me and DD.  As we were swimming in that small space I noticed a family nearby us.  Two adults, two teens and a younger child who was maybe 9 or 10.  
The dad was wanting everyone to play a game in the water.  He had them all line up and they would take turns swimming through each others legs.  I thought it was disturbing because he kept telling his wife very loudly "Spread your legs honey.  Come on.  Spread your legs for me!"
We got out of the pool and didn't go back the rest of the trip.


----------



## musicalSaranader

Chim, that's definitely more funny than disturbing, I think.  Who knows if he even realized how it sounded when he said it!


----------



## bishdom

Hey all,

I don't post often, but I have a few of these that have happened to me.  

1)  Back in 2000 for MVMCP, the wife and I are walking down across the connection from the hub toward tomorrowland and we see a scuffle up ahead.  Turns out a lady had one of the limited edition pins on and this guy decided he wanted it since he couldn't find one himself.  He tried to grab it off of her and was jumped by a bunch of people.  Security came and took the guy away.  A CM told me he wasn't a collector at all, he just wanted to sell it on EBay or something.

2)  Once again along the pin trading line.   Same year, my wife decides to get into the pin craze and buys tons of them.  Too many to fit on our lanyards so she buys one of the vests that the CM's often wear and covers it in pins.  We had pre-purchased a package to the Candlelight Processional so we both got the limited edition 2k CP pins.  So, we are walking along the path that links from the Imagination pavilion into World Showcase and this family comes up to my wife.  The son, probably about 12, asks her if he can see her pins.  She says sure and bends down so he can see them.  He takes a rack pin off of his lanyard and says "I want that one." pointing to the CP limited edition pin.  My wife tells him that she isn't trading that pin and the kid throws a fit screaming " YOU HAVE TO TRADE WITH ME!  IT'S ON YOUR JACKET AND YOU HAVE TO!!!" She tells him, "No I don't. and I'm not going to."  At this point the Dad steps in and starts screaming at her saying that his kid wants the pin and, by God, he is going to get it.  I step up to the dad since he is getting a bit aggressive and then he says something that explains the whole thing... "I WANT TO TALK TO YOUR SUPERVISOR!!!!"  A HA!  She sweetly smiles and says "I don't work for Disney sir, I bought this jacket at the pin trading station..."  He flushed bright red and said "Oh... They sell those!?!?!"  heh.

3)  We are waiting for the tram to the parking lot from AK and the tram pulls up crooked so everyone just goes into a free for all for a seat.  My wife and I try to grab a row and there is only room for one of us so she goes to sit down and this woman just jumps down her throat and says "YOU CUT OFF MY MOTHER-IN-LAW!!!  WE ARE A PARTY!!!"  so my wife says " It wasn't intentional, the tram pulled up crooked and our row  was filled..."  Lady cuts her off and says "Well, WE ARE A PARTY!" ...  That flipped my wife's last switch so she snaps back "SO SOOOORRRRY!  It's not like you are riding DINOSAUR!  It's a FREAKING TRAM RIDE!!!!!"  At this point, a couple of nice folks behind us pointed out some other seats for us.  Crazy, Crazy stuff.


This is a great thread, the mods ought to pin it.


----------



## 3DisneyNUTS

See  I know I may get flamed but instead of going along with the child and argueing why didn't you immediately tell the child you did not work for Disney. He obviously thought you were a CM refusing to trade with him. I actually feel badly for that family.


----------



## BrerMom

> _Originally posted by 3DisneyNUTS _
> *See  I know I may get flamed but instead of going along with the child and argueing why didn't you immediately tell the child you did not work for Disney. He obviously thought you were a CM refusing to trade with him. I actually feel badly for that family. *


 I just think it was a case of hindsight being 20/20.  If she'd thought that he was thinking she was a CM, don't you think she'd have told him?  If nothing else, telling him would encourage him to go away.

I feel for the family, too.  Sounds like Dad's used to getting his way.


----------



## enchantedpixiedust

Great thread...I think this will be forever etched in my mind everytime I pass the restrooms in Germany.  

There was a huge line waiting for a stall, finally my turn came and when I went in the seat was COVERED in urine.  I don't sit, but it was BAD and I just didn't want to use it, period. So...I turned around and was going to wait for the next stall.  The lady that had left the stall before me was at the mirror, I didn't notice her or recognize her as the one who had it before.  

So - the next lady in line started walking into the "tainted" stall, I just said to her it was dirty and she might want to wait.  WELL - the woman who used it previously whipped around and about took my head off - what the h*** was I talking about??  She just used it and it was fine, blah blah.  I didn't know what to do, I was off guard and finally just said, look - the seat has urine on it and I don't want to use it.  (mind you there's probably 15-20 women standing around in there staring at this point)  

She proceeds to call me a snotty so and so, etc - so the woman behind me pushes open the stall door. looks in and says to her "she's not lying about it".  The woman stormed out of the bathroom and then I saw her in the shop at Norway later and she was making derogatory comments loudly to her companion about me.  Very mature for someone in their 40's with kids in tow.


----------



## bishdom

> _Originally posted by 3DisneyNUTS _
> *See  I know I may get flamed but instead of going along with the child and argueing why didn't you immediately tell the child you did not work for Disney. He obviously thought you were a CM refusing to trade with him. I actually feel badly for that family. *



Oh no, I won't flame you at all.  The reason that we didn't immediately tell the child is that my wife had traded with many kids before (one 4 year old she traded a Disneyland Tinkerbell pin with was especially cute) and just figured he wanted to do a trade with her.  When she told him she wouldn't trade that pin, he immediately came back at her telling her she had to.  We had been trading pins exactly 2 days at this point and the kid kept saying "Those are the rules".  She couldn't believe that he would act that way and we were quite confused as to why they were acting that way... We didn't recall any "secret pin trader rules" or anything along those lines that would make these people flip the way that they did until the Dad said "I want to speak to your supervisor." at that point, DING.  We got it. 

If you would have seen the fit that both of them pitched, you would have been shocked... trust me.  They didn't just say "You have to trade."  They SCREAMED it.  There was no attempt to have a dialogue with us at alll, just demands.  I thought the Dad was going to take a swing at me at one point.... it was crazy.


----------



## 3DisneyNUTS

> _Originally posted by bishdom _
> *Oh no, I won't flame you at all.  The reason that we didn't immediately tell the child is that my wife had traded with many kids before (one 4 year old she traded a Disneyland Tinkerbell pin with was especially cute) and just figured he wanted to do a trade with her.  When she told him she wouldn't trade that pin, he immediately came back at her telling her she had to.  We had been trading pins exactly 2 days at this point and the kid kept saying "Those are the rules".  She couldn't believe that he would act that way and we were quite confused as to why they were acting that way... We didn't recall any "secret pin trader rules" or anything along those lines that would make these people flip the way that they did until the Dad said "I want to speak to your supervisor." at that point, DING.  We got it.
> 
> If you would have seen the fit that both of them pitched, you would have been shocked... trust me.  They didn't just say "You have to trade."  They SCREAMED it.  There was no attempt to have a dialogue with us at alll, just demands.  I thought the Dad was going to take a swing at me at one point.... it was crazy.   *


OH so you think the kid knew you weren't a cast member HOLY COW! The Dad probablyy assumed you were but the kid was just freaking because he wanted the pin...then in this case I feel bad for all of you LOL. See that is why I could never pin trade. It can get ugly LMAO.


----------



## bishdom

Yeah, We don't trade anymore either for similar reasons.  People are out of control.  I don't know if the kid knew that we weren't cast members or not, regardless of whether he did or not, he came off quite the brat.  I was impressed with my wife's ability to stay cool through the whole thing.  She is usually pretty high strung when someone pushes her buttons but she was cool through the whole thing.  She never lost her temper and actually laughed when the guy asked to speak with her supervisor.  I just thought it was pretty gutsy for the kid to do that but they have to have been trading for a long time because he knew which one to go for right off the bat...  when we were there, it took us 4 days to realize that it was ok to trade with a CM for any pin they had on their lanyard.  That encounter was part of the discovery actually LOL!  I think I was more shocked at the fathers behavoir than the kids.  He got right in her face and I thought we were going to have a problem for sure...  not the way I would have wanted to spend my vacation so I'm glad he didn't get too pushy.  Going back in October and I'm hoping everything goes smoothly like last year. LOL


----------



## jgates

We really did well at going thru 2 weeks without any bad shocks.  

However......

If you have obscene tattoos on your arms, please do not wear a tank top to a family theme park.

If you are wearing white (thin) pants, please do not wear underwear with big red polka dots on them.  

If you cannot get another fast pass because it hasn't been 2 hours, please don't expect to turn around and ask me to get fastpasses (that I am waiting to get for myself) for you and to give them to you so you can use them and then get disgusted with me when I won't give you mine.


----------



## bishdom

If you cannot get another fast pass because it hasn't been 2 hours, please don't expect to turn around and ask me to get fastpasses (that I am waiting to get for myself) for you and to give them to you so you can use them and then get disgusted with me when I won't give you mine.
------------------------------------------------------------

That happened to you???  Wow... that is gutsy to say the least....


----------



## MELSMICE

> _Originally posted by jgates _
> *If you cannot get another fast pass because it hasn't been 2 hours, please don't expect to turn around and ask me to get fastpasses (that I am waiting to get for myself) for you and to give them to you so you can use them and then get disgusted with me when I won't give you mine. *



Now that to me is a shock!  What nerve!


----------



## Disney Spaz

I have three stories to share both about unbelievably rude people. First in 1997 my DH took our 6 yr old Ds on his first Dumbo ride. As the CM allowed people to get on a man rushing to get to the Dumbo he wanted ran past my DH ans shoved my DS to the ground. Instantly my DS began crying as a large gash on his leg began bleeding everywhere. I rushed to my Ds's side and with the help of the Cm cleaned him up and calmed him down while my DH walked over to the man now sitting in his Dumbo and told him to get out and try shoving him over. Of course like all bullies the man backed down when confronted with an adult rather then just a child. I also felt better because the CM let the ride just sit there with the man on it while my son was tended to. 
THe nezt time was this past Nov. My DH is totally in love with Illuminations and we had finally broken down a brought the camcorder to record to show. Two hours before showtime my DH set up the camera and staked out his viewing area. My two DS's and I sat with him most of the time and chated with another family sitting on nearby benches. With about 15 minutes til showtime a young woman walks over and tries to squeeze between our tripod and the rails, about 5 inches wide, and knocks over our brand new camcorder. Lucily my DH caught it right before it hit the ground. The girl just turned her head and actd as if nothing had happened. When my DH began to say something to her she said in a thick Spanish accent "stupid @#@# Americans" To my suprise my DH decided to be the bigger person and took a walk while I stayed with the boys. Little did this woman know she had started a war with me. 
When the show got ready to start and she stood up to face the lagoon I slide my leg in the 5 inches of space between her and the railing and with my size blocked her view and caused her to step back. With this new opening I allowed some smaller choldren to move forward and have a perfect view of the show. I then turned to her and said "I won't insult others of your culture because of your stupid behavior because I am sure they are embaressed enough that you are a part of their culture"Needless to say she left in a huff. I know this was very un-disney but I was just so fed up with rude behavior.
Finally, I was going through the house of tomorrow in Innoventions and there was a family with a screaming child but they would not take him out. The only time he stopped screaming was when Mom put him down and he was running through the off limits area of the exibhit. Five times the CM had to stop the presentation to ask the parents to get their child before they finally left the exhibit.
Sorry for ranting on and on it is just hard to deal with rude people when you are trying to make it a magical place for your children.


----------



## 3DisneyNUTS

I have a tripod story. I set mine up against an area of the fence betwwen the hub and tomorrow land. I pointed my camera towards the castle and made sure the legs did not extend past where DH and I were standing. We were not DH&DW at the time so no kiddies either. I also picked and unusual spot because I was shooting infrared film and was trying to get shots of  the fireworks over the castle. Infrared only reads heat in a photo not really light like regular film. Well this huge guy tries to squeeze in front of DH and I not paying attention that the fence and or tripod was right there and I guess without realizing it he tries to climb up the tripod instead of the fence. The guys was huge but I think he was trying to squeeze us out of our spot. Well of course I did not bring my pro tripod but the cheap LIGHTWEIGHT one that went with our video camera. I was usuing my pro 35mm on it though. Once I felt him before I could speak "Hey" I grabbed the camera to prevent that from hitting the ground and SNAP the leg broke. Once he realized what he had done he RAN! Leaving me with my broken tripod. Nice guy! So no shots of the fireworks that night.

Then on the same trip coming home the security guard from the airport wanted to search my camera bag. Fair enough I had alot of equiptment with me so I felt it wasn't an odd request. Well he does his search calls someone over to check out my weird film. Infrared caisters cannot be opened in light so he had to make sure they could be allowed through without opening the film canister (pre 9-11) So right there I thought I was going to lose my shots since I KNEW they were going to open my film. Thankfully the manager knew what infrared film was and oked it  As the guard is closing the bag he is latching it wrong. As I go to help him he forces it and breaks the latch off right in his hands. Then thinking I did not notice he tries to shove the broken piecve into the bag. Now of course because my tripod was broken that same trip I spoke up. I said "Come on you just broke my bag!" He was looking at me like I had 2 heads but finally admitted it. So at least the  airport for my bag. But from now on I never bring my gear. 

The pics I got came out amazing though. I have ones of the que of the tower of terror that I actually framed on my wall. It looks very strange shot in the infrared.


----------



## mike2u

finally got through this whole thread, and I must admitted. I'm pretty disgusted... I'm be there in 11 days and will report back any strange happens. Hopefully without my DD11, DD7 around..


----------



## bishdom

Once he realized what he had done he RAN! Leaving me with my broken tripod. Nice guy! So no shots of the fireworks that night.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

What a jerk!  Hope he came out of the park and found his car keyed... Talk about bad karma on that one.


----------



## gjerseygirl

Some of these posts are hysterical!!  Some are just way too disgusting and disturbing.  Unfortunately, some adults are like teenagers.  They just want to see what they can get away with.  It's like getting a great sale at a store.  "yeah, I got one over on them."  My husband is like this.  It's sooo embarassing.  I call him a "rulebreaker".  Give him a list of rules, and he'll look it over and pick out which ones he's gonna break.  Oy Vey....I have to keep him under control every second!!  And me...I follow every single rule.  Even if it's not a rule and I think it should be I follow it!!  Although he'd never do anything disgusting, I can't wait to see what rules he breaks in Nov.  Me and the kids just pretend we don't know him!!


----------



## 3DisneyNUTS

> _Originally posted by bishdom _
> *Once he realized what he had done he RAN! Leaving me with my broken tripod. Nice guy! So no shots of the fireworks that night.
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> What a jerk!  Hope he came out of the park and found his car keyed... Talk about bad karma on that one. *


That is so funny because I feel badly for wishing stuff to happen on people. LMAO I thought "I hope you freaken trip!" as he ran.  It does come around though eventually maybe he lost his wallet. LOL


----------



## 3DisneyNUTS

Well I am not going to post who this is but I have a person I know who allows her daughter to steal at WDW  and comes home to show off all her stuff like braclets and jewlery etc. It is so nice to see how the children are being taught to steal. It amazes me. Needless to say when we got invited on a group trip with them we declined. I just hope one day they get caught.


----------



## MELSMICE

> _Originally posted by 3DisneyNUTS _
> *Well I am not going to post who this is but I have a person I know who allows her daughter to steal at WDW  and comes home to show off all her stuff like braclets and jewlery etc. It is so nice to see how the children are being taught to steal. It amazes me. Needless to say when we got invited on a group trip with them we declined. I just hope one day they get caught. *



Well, it shouldn't be a shock to the parents then when the child is caught for shoplifting & winds up in jail!


----------



## 3DisneyNUTS

> _Originally posted by MELSMICE _
> *Well, it shouldn't be a shock to the parents then when the child is caught for shoplifting & winds up in jail!   *


Yep...It is an entitlement thing on the moms part. Like she is owed it or because the stuff is pricey she still deserves to have it. It really makes me sick!


----------



## MELSMICE

> _Originally posted by Deb & Bill _
> *How many times have you read on this board that "I spend so much money at WDW, I deserve this/that/free refills with an old mug/five in a room"? *



Way too many!!!


----------



## 3DisneyNUTS

OH OH OH I have another shock...Which freaked me and DH out so severely we have not been back to that restaurant yet. BUT we were at the Norway restaurant (I am so bad at remembering the actual name). Anyway this HUGE HUGE HUGE COCKROACH is crawling up the wall and everyone is ignoring it. The thing was gigantic and I was holding my breath at somepoints wanting to yell out to the CM. So we left in complete shock that no one cared about it. Now it was one of the visits back before we had our son so it was  several years ago. Just recently I was speaking with someone and told them the story and she said " That was a palmetto bug!" very common in Florida. So we looked it up online and it sure was. This whole time I thought it was a killer cockroach!  I guess that is why no one was freaking out except for us lol.


----------



## SnackyStacky

Please don't make me lock a thread that's lasted for 52 pages.

Everyone has an opinion, is entitled to that opinion, and is entitled to EXPRESS said opinion.

NOBODY has any right to resort to name calling, or bashing.

Keep.
It.
Civil.


----------



## GeekChic

still working my way through this entire thread (it gets scarier all the time!)    i have a couple stories/observations to toss into the ring here...

stories: Kid old enough to know better SPITTING into the manatee tank at LS!!! He was with a huge tour group, none of the adults were paying attention, and he just hauled off and let it go into the tank. I was in shock, I looked at him like "you did not just spit on those beautiful animals"  He did it again! I was pressed up next to him in the crowd and I said something to him (don't remember exactly) it was a gut reaction it was either something like "You spit on them again and I spit on you!" and then added i'd flag the CM and have him tossed out.  He pretended he didn't understand me, when I warned him again as he reared his head back that I'd have him thrown out with the whole group, i then discovered that he spoke enough english to cuss me out and then he and his group left.  He couldn't have been older than 7 or 8. 

then there was the girl (mentioned in the cell phone thread) having an R rated (at least) convo about her date the night before on her cell phone in line at Peter Pan *groan* it was raining too and we didn't want to get out of line (long wait) because we were under the awning where it was dry.

Then there was the waitress at CRT who was (what was it with people last fall? LOL) in the kitchen literally SHOUTING about her date the night before, shocking not just us but everyone in the dining room. I went up to another server and told him it wasn't "Very good show" to talk about your sexual exploits while on stage. He turned pale and ran into the kitchen and she shut up after that.  Talk about killing the mood in the castle!

Now...the observation. To all the people who let their kids urinate in public/parking lots whatever, esp. those who say their child is "just being trained" haven't you ever heard of pull ups??? when DD was training and we went to WDW we had her wear them even though she never had an accident at home for the first trip after her training just to prevent any accidents should she neglect to give me ample time to get her to a potty.

I mean, doesn't it make sense to be prepared? Then if they can't hold it, no one knows and it's no big deal and you don't gross everyone else out by letting them pee wherever they happen to be.

Also, people have to be very conscious of where their kids are at all times. On our last trip there was a very distraught woman that I talked to at MGM, her daughter had started to go outside the bathroom without her and the woman freaked out because she had witnessed an attempted child abduction at the Magic Kingdom bus stop that morning.

She said she was on the bus from one of the moderates (i forget which but I think it was CBR) with a family who had several small children.  Apparently, the bus was crowded. The family moves to the front to get off the bus..and once they're off the bus, suddenly the mother starts screaming she can't find her two year old.

Apparently, he had been taken by the hand by a stranger on the bus who had him some distance away from the stop before anyone knew what was going on.  People started screaming at her, she left the child and ran: and got away.

This woman kept warning me to keep my daughter's hand in mine, something that I already do at WDW.

People think things like this are urban legend, but I was told this story at MGM by a woman who had seen it that day with her own eyes and given a statement to WDW security on it.

so keep those munchkins close!!!

i don't know if I want to read the rest of this thread! LOL i'm like reading with one eye open LOL.

geek


----------



## disneyaggie

Isn't it sad that a parent has to worry about their child's safety at "The happiest place on Earth"? Too bad there isn't a place where kids can be kids and not have to worry about abductions and perverts. 

Or, as read in other's stories, we all having to be extra careful of our belongings. Sure, this is all common practice, but wouldn't it be nice where there was just one place free to escape from all of that?


----------



## Dancind

Just back, and just have the usual to share.  I did notice that when several areas around WDW got wet (like inside the monorail!), you could smell urine.  Nice.

We were on the last ride of the day at TOT before they shut down for the hurricane last Friday.  There was NO line, and we were one of the first into the library room.  There were two groups standing in front of the back doors, so we went and stood next to one of them.  Just as the TV started, a tall guy said "excuse me", and pushed by me (and everyone else) to get to the door.  He was followed by a tall teenage girl, and then another.  Well, I woke up, realizing they were not with anyone in front of me, and stepped forward.  When we got inside into the line, the Mom comes from behind saying "excuse me, we got cut off".  I said "that's because they cut in front of everyone".  People all around me were nodding.  I guess saying "excuse me" makes it all OK. Maybe they won't do that again, but I doubt it.

It is still a little shocking to me that no one in WDW is aware of where they are walking.  Or maybe, they just always assume they have the right of way.  I feel like the only one that Yields sometimes.  We were walking out the door at BCV one morning to go to the bus stop, and there was a family taking pictures at the Ariel statue.  Apparently, they finished, because the woman wheeled the stroller around and aimed it directly at me to get back on the side walk.  I swear, I had to jump out of the way, and DD and I were the only ones around.  They couldn't wait one second? But it was that way everywhere.


----------



## carone0318

For starters, I do believe that WDW is the happiest place on earth and it is my favorite destination.  Now that my PSA is over let me add to it:

I will be leaving is 13 days and I am starting to remind myself that although it is the happiest place on earth, it is filled with the rudest people on earth.  Manners are a big thing to me and people who lack them really bother me, as preparation for my trip I need to remind myself of this crucial detail and be prepared for it.  I really try hard not to get mad at these rude people and remind myself that I am on vacation, but that in itself is hard work.


----------



## gjerseygirl

> _Originally posted by Dancind _
> *Just back, and just have the usual to share.  I did notice that when several areas around WDW got wet (like inside the monorail!), you could smell urine.  Nice.
> 
> *



Urine!! Yucky!!  Kinda like the Times Square train station!!

I remember way back when DH and I had no kids and went to WDW I called it "instant birth control."  Don't flay me.  I have 3 kids now and love them to death.  But I would never allow my children to be rude.  I remember if I was waiting on line for something and a kid would just cut in front of me.  Or the dad in front of me at the parade who decides to put his kid up on his shoulders and totally block my view.  I felt at the time that these parents felt their kids had all the rights because it was WDW and if you were an adult there to enjoy the festivities...too bad.  I didn't like that.  We didn't have kids for about 5 years after that!!  LOL


----------



## epcotfan

This just happened last Friday (Hurricane Day)
I was staying at Coronado Springs on the day of the hurricane. Since the parks were only going to be open until the early afternoon I decided to hang out at the resort with my cousins. We ended up going swimming at the Dig Site Theme Pool. (see picture. for an idea of what the Dig Site pool looks like)





We had been there for awhile and then I heard my cousins calling my name. They told me to "LOOK." I turned around and saw a 4 or 5 year old girl who had climbed to the top of the pyramid. Her heels were balancing on the edge of the top step. Everyone in the pool (including myself) was screaming, "Don't move, don't move." There is a waterfall that flows down the front of the pyramid which makes the steps quite slippery. The kid then went inside the the top of the pyramid. Then she stepped down onto the top step again. The life guards went running around and turned off the water flowing down the front of the pyramid. A lifeguard tried to climb the pyramid and the little girl started to climb down on her own. She wove herself back through the barrier (which is there to prevent people from climbing up) and got back down. The life guards were asking where her parents were. She didn't seem to know. This was a terrifying situation. My cousins (11 and 12 years) asked if I was ok, as I had apparently turned white during the whole ordeal. One minor slip of the girl's foot would have resulted in her death. It was a horrible situation to witness.
My question is, WHERE THE HECK WERE THE PARENTS???


----------



## gjerseygirl

> _Originally posted by epcotfan _
> *This just happened last Friday (Hurricane Day)
> I was staying at Coronado Springs on the day of the hurricane. Since the parks were only going to be open until the early afternoon I decided to hang out at the resort with my cousins. We ended up going swimming at the Dig Site Theme Pool. (see picture. for an idea of what the Dig Site pool looks like)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had been there for awhile and then I heard my cousins calling my name. They told me to "LOOK." I turned around and saw a 4 or 5 year old girl who had climbed to the top of the pyramid. Her heels were balancing on the edge of the top step. Everyone in the pool (including myself) was screaming, "Don't move, don't move." There is a waterfall that flows down the front of the pyramid which makes the steps quite slippery. The kid then went inside the the top of the pyramid. Then she stepped down onto the top step again. The life guards went running around and turned off the water flowing down the front of the pyramid. A lifeguard tried to climb the pyramid and the little girl started to climb down on her own. She wove herself back through the barrier (which is there to prevent people from climbing up) and got back down. The life guards were asking where her parents were. She didn't seem to know. This was a terrifying situation. My cousins (11 and 12 years) asked if I was ok, as I had apparently turned white during the whole ordeal. One minor slip of the girl's foot would have resulted in her death. It was a horrible situation to witness.
> My question is, WHERE THE HECK WERE THE PARENTS??? *



Wow!!!  Unbelievable!!!  4 or 5 years old and her parents weren't around???  Disgrace!!


----------



## blowinbubbles

> _Originally posted by gjerseygirl _
> *Wow!!!  Unbelievable!!!  4 or 5 years old and her parents weren't around???  Disgrace!! *



I hate to say it, but that could've so easily been my 7 y/o son doing this.  Last trip to Disney, I left my kids with my h at the hotel (Poly).  My son had been clamoring to go to the pool, so after I left, my h let him and my other son go to the pool by themselves.   Needless to say, they both started fighting, and my 7 y/o got kicked out of the pool.  Sigh. . . Ya'd think you could leave your kids with your h and not have to worry. . .


----------



## kparc

I was shocked that people would crowd in and stand in front of people in wheel chairs to see Spectromagic!!  It reallly angered me and my family one night when it happened to the poor woman beside us.  The young man with her and my 9 year old daughter actually had to ask them to sit down.  I'm not sure they would have if they hadn't of spoken up.  I also saw people who were totally oblivious to whats going on around them.  A couple of people walked  right in the way of parents taking pictures of their children with the characters with out even blinking-- I don't even think some of them had a clue! 

But for the most part the crowds seemed very nice and respectful!


----------



## gjerseygirl

> _Originally posted by blowinbubbles _
> *I hate to say it, but that could've so easily been my 7 y/o son doing this.  Last trip to Disney, I left my kids with my h at the hotel (Poly).  My son had been clamoring to go to the pool, so after I left, my h let him and my other son go to the pool by themselves.   Needless to say, they both started fighting, and my 7 y/o got kicked out of the pool.  Sigh. . . Ya'd think you could leave your kids with your h and not have to worry. . . *



Although not really funny, its funny!!  I have the same problem.  Could never let DH have control of the kids!!  Everytime I have to leave him in charge of the kids I have to leave him instructions on what they are allowed to do and what they're not allowed to do.  Don't beat yourself up.  We've all been THERE!!


----------



## gjerseygirl

> _Originally posted by kparc _
> *I was shocked that people would crowd in and stand in front of people in wheel chairs to see Spectromagic!!  It reallly angered me and my family one night when it happened to the poor woman beside us.  The young man with her and my 9 year old daughter actually had to ask them to sit down.  I'm not sure they would have if they hadn't of spoken up.  I also saw people who were totally oblivious to whats going on around them.  A couple of people walked  right in the way of parents taking pictures of their children with the characters with out even blinking-- I don't even think some of them had a clue!
> 
> But for the most part the crowds seemed very nice and respectful! *



Don't they still have special viewing areas for handicapped people?  I always assumed that this was the reason they had them.  It would be a shame if they did away with that!


----------



## lucy_love_

> _Originally posted by gshoemate _
> *It always shocks me when I see girls around the age of 7 or 8 and they have their belly buttons pierced.  A few years back we were told my a mom, I think they were from England, that it is normal over there for young girls to have them pierced.  And here I didn't even get my ears pierced until I was like 15. *



hi

it certainly is not normal in england for a 7 or 8 yr old to have their belly button pierced. infact i would class it as child abuse. the legal age in the uk is 18. sorry if someone has said this as there are too many post to read the whole thing.  

love

lucy


----------



## 3DisneyNUTS

OMG that is terrifying about the girl climbing up the pyramid. My almost 4yr old DS would try too BUT I would NEVER allow him at the pool himself. Even with li8fe guards the risk of drowning is too high IMO. Having parents eyes on a child is invalueable no matter what the age.


----------



## epcotfan

It was terrifying watching that little girl at the top of the pyramid. She kept turning around. I thought I was about to witness her death. It was awful. The lifeguard couldn't get up there fast enough. He was too big to squeeze through the barrier. There must have been angels holding her up because the way she was standing she should have slipped. I still can't believe at how irresponsible some folks are. It would have taken the girl awhile to get up the pyramid since you have to weave and contort your body to get through the barrier. I can't believe no one was concerned where their young daughter was. I'm 32 and my cousins are 11 and 12. Although they are good swimmers, they are still children and I watched them like a hawk in the pool.


----------



## PattnFmly

The handicapped viewing areas can be great for parades and shows, but not always.  We are an extended family of 12 who often go to WDW together.  My brother is a quadriplegic and while he and my parents can often get a space in the handicapped area, we cannot be together and watch the parade together as there's too many of us and we'd take up the whole space if it were allowed (which it isn't!)!  We just plan for the parade ahead of time, stake out our spot, and plant his wheelchair right where the ropes will be going.  That way, no one can get in front of him.  We sit on the ground on either side of him and we're usually set.  People can't really crowd in on him that way.  But my beef is with the people with the uncontrolled balloons! Depending on the breeze, they may float right in front of anyone and no one ever keeps them down!  I can't tell you how many parade videos I have where a balloon drifts in and out of the frame even though I've asked them to hold it down!


----------



## ChairborneRangr

One last comment, then lets get back to "shocks"

with a harness I can skyhook my youngster out of a dangerous situation in a heartbeat.  It is a little rough, but much better than getting run over by an ECV.

My kids spent more time in my arms, on my shoulders, on my back than they ever did with a harness, but I definately found them useful.

sdj


----------



## Lisa loves Pooh

Now if you need a seat on the bus--how comfortable is it going to be to STAND and wait for the next bus--GEESH!

Hey Dwhittles--your lucky you got a seat!

Nothing worse than capable people in the seats watch those who need seats suffer with standing.


----------



## Darian

> _Originally posted by jgates _
> *Hmmm.....a new shock?  Probably me using my beautiful comfy Swan/Dolphin white bathrobe down to the pool area.  I don't think the Sorority Sisters cared, but my aunt gave me a really hard time!!!  And SwanDolphin may never let me back in the hotel if he finds out!!!   But for most of you the real shock may have been if I DIDN'T wear the robe!!! *




Gosh... and I thought thats what the durn robes were for!!!! 

Guess I should get out more huh?  At those super posh spas you see folks in those robes all the time... wandering around, at the pool, going to the jacuzzi, etc.  My vote is with you jgates, and not with your aunt.  

I wonder what the real story is about those robes??????

Darian


----------



## markºoº

Lets get back to the original topic of shocking events at WDW.

This is a great thread and I wouldn't want it closed or moved.


----------



## ChairborneRangr

> _Originally posted by charabby _
> *You know, although I personally don't have a problem with harnesses in some situations (WDW is a perfect example) I don't like your tone and your suggestion that people who don't want to use a harness don't love their kids as much as you.  In an earlier post on this very subject, you directly stated as much (ie one of the reasons people wouldn't use a harness is that they don't love their kids).
> 
> I have never needed a harness b/c my kids were generally compliant with holding my hand, staying in the stroller, or sticking close by.  I know some kids aren't and I agree that a harness is a much better alternative to losing them in a crowd.  But I have to tell you that my girls are not complient b/c I don't "really" love them or b/c I have established 'cold rules'.  It's not 'cold' to keep them safe by insisting that they follow rules anymore than having a child wear a harness is treating him like a dog. *




sorry, sorry, sorry

That was not my intent AT ALL.  I was referring to those people that don't have kids and were judging me because I did use one.  If you do not need/use one great!  Whatever works!  I didn't use them all the time either.  Did you notice the comment about my kids spending more time in my arms, on my shoulders and on my back than in a harness?

I need to mark my sarcasm better on posts like my A), B), C) one...

*throwing bucket of cold water on the "flame"*

Please forgive any insinuation, insult, or offense...  It was NOT intentional.

Thanks,
sdj


On to the topic of "shocking events", well not so much shocking as very irritating...

When a single person "holds places in line" for about 100 people.  I had that happen at Downtown Disney.  It was late.  Me and my family and friends only had one person in front of us.  When the bus got there, we didn't get to ride that bus because there was no more room.

That is another example of "rude"...  SUGGESTION If you have a whole busload you can let transportation know when and where you will have a large group and they will send extra busses.


----------



## ChairborneRangr

> _Originally posted by Darian _
> *Gosh... and I thought thats what the durn robes were for!!!!
> 
> Guess I should get out more huh?  At those super posh spas you see folks in those robes all the time... wandering around, at the pool, going to the jacuzzi, etc.  My vote is with you jgates, and not with your aunt.
> 
> I wonder what the real story is about those robes??????
> 
> Darian *



I agree.  You want to sit by the pool in a robe?  Go for it.  The pool area and waterparks have the least "material per skin" ratio.  I would have no issue with anyone wearing a robe there.

but that is just me...


----------



## charabby

Sorry for the misunderstanding, Chairborne


----------



## disneyaggie

Thanks, markºoº !  I was beginning to wonder what the original topic was! And I agree  --  this is a great thread  --  we do not need it shut down.


----------



## Darian

*Back to the thread's topic: Shock of all Shocks!*

It was late in a warm summer evening at Disneyland.  The fireworks were over and with their conclusion half the people in the park left leaving Disneyland a cozy semi-quiet place for the time being. DW and I were enjoying the ambiance sitting in an alcove on the drawbridge to Sleeping Beauty's castle being caressed by a warm summer night's breeze.  It was a truly magical moment.

Then suddenly a slimy looking guy with a big 35mm camera came up with his girlfriend, who was dressed - to put it politely, like a little tart.  She ran over the castle entrance and started to lift up her shirt (she was not wearing a bra) so he could take a photo of her topless at Disneyland.  As she began to lift her shirt, she noticed some young children opposite us, who were watching her intently.  A seed of decency must have blossomed in her because even after a heated argument she refused to go along with slimy guy's bad idea pointing out "but there are KIDS watching!!!"  At that moment I was proud of her courage to stand up to Slimy Guy.

Then came the announcement over the loud speakers that Disneyland was closing for the night and those kind (and well timed) Security people began herding everyone toward the exits.  Slimy Guy was furious he lost his shot (and kept going on and on about it) and I was glad he did.  He didn't care about the little kids....

Why do people have the urge to defile anything good and decent in the world?  This was a big shock to me, that anyone would do such a thing at Disneyland... yeah I know I shouldn't be so naive...

Darian


----------



## disneyaggie

RE:  Why do people have the urge to defile anything good and decent in the world? This was a big shock to me, that anyone would do such a thing at Disneyland... yeah I know I shouldn't be so naive...

Darian

_______________________________________________


Darian  --  you are not naive  --  you just have morals that should be commended! The sad thing is, obviously the girl was intending to embarass herself by letting Mr. Slime get a picture. At least she came to her senses and opted not to with the children around.


----------



## Luv2Roam

I think leashes for adults would come in handy too.


----------



## Hollymom1229

Just thought of another one...

DH (Fi at the time) and I were last at WDW in 2002 for a romantic anniversary trip.  We had done everything up and fate seemed to be on our side as we got upgraded to AKL when CBR closed for repairs.  So our first day we were at MK and were having the most romantic day ever.  Everything was quite literally perfect.  We held each other while watching FITS, then he asked me to dance in front of the castle after the show.  We were dancing to "When You Wish Upon a Star."  The world was quite literally perfect and the song was just about over.  He kisses me and at that moment some idiot taps us and says "Hey move, I'm trying to take pictures."  DH looked ready to kill this moron,  I looked at him and said "we would have been moving when the song was over, but apparently your picture is more important than our magical moment."  Between the sarcasm dripping off my voice and the death look from DH the guy got the hint and backed off.


----------



## LoveThoseLabbies

Last trip we were staying at POFQ.  While at the pool noticed a Biggie-Sized Women standing and talking on the cell phone loud enough for all to hear.  She kept saying out loud "What do you want me to do?" "What do you want me to do?"  As she seemed to get more frustrated she parted her legs a bit to show what looked like a large birdsnest creeping out of her bathing suit bottoms.  At that point a guy sitting next to me discretely said to me "I'll tell ya what I want you to do.  Cover it up or shave it off!"
Couldn't stop laughing

Same trip, different day, same pool.  Another large child (I would say 12 years old, maybe 250 pounds) keeps going down the water slide before he should and keeps tumbling into my son (10 years old and 70 lbs).  Ever notice that these kids are never supervised?  Anyway after doing this about 5 times I kindly asked him to  wait a few seconds, that he was smashing my son.  He then said, "I'll do what I want, it's a free country."
I then got mad and replied "Look Shamu, if you do it again, I'm gonna tell the lifeguard to throw your huge butt out of this place."  He stormed away angrily.

That night, we are in the Hollywood and Vine for the Fantasmic Dinner Package.  Well guess who we see in the buffet line?  It's Shamu, who proceeds to take 10 pork chops!  In one pass through the line!  What a pig!  It was amazing, until we saw Mr Shamu, about 40 years old, 350 lbs easy, Mrs. Shamu, about 40 years old and 300 lbs, and little sister Shamu, maybe 5 years old and easily 100 lbs.  Wow.


----------



## 3DisneyNUTS

OMGosh you spoke to a child like that?

I mean that is a little uncalled for being it was a kid IMO? and making fun of a 5 year old is a little undisney-like? Dontcha think?


----------



## jgates

I hate to say that probably was not very nice to say also, but I probably would have spouted out with exactly the same thing!!!!  I would have already been upset at the possibility of my child getting injured and then to have the kid smart off back to you after you ask nicely?  I'm sure I would have figured that he blew his chance for any more politeness there!!!  And this was the 12 year old if I read it right who is far old enough to know to be polite to an adult.  

This is kind of a silly shocking, but when it is 5 minutes to 9 and me and 8000 of my closest friends are seated for Fantasmic, why do you expect that you will be able to cuddle in next to us?  I guess I would only expect at that time to have standing room.  Not that 6 spots are going to magically appear in a row for a family!!!


----------



## tanyacj

I've been lurking here for over 2 years and I don't think I have ever posted. I did find this before my 1 and only trip to the World in June 2002 but I didn't use it properly. Now, I'm hooked on reading and desperate to find the money to get back.

I am a single mom of 2 boys. The oldest is ADHD. Before I had kids, I also was against the leash. After kids, it is a great invention. I had the wrist one first, but he wiggled out and I moved on to the harness. He is now 7 and won't need it any longer.

Now, for my shock...I was "shocked" at how many others were "shocked" at my children's behavior. When in longer lines, they each pulled out a gameboy. They also both took turns with other children in line. While waiting for parades, Fantasmic, and the like, I would pull out a baggie of sliced fruit or veggies, ( that I kept in an insulated cooler that security did check and saw nothing wrong with). My children shared their snack with any children around. So many parents were shocked, thankful but shocked. My kids are taught to behave like this EVERYWHERE!!! Lucky for me, the pixie dust at DW actually made them remember what they were taught. If my kids aren't sharing with EVERYONE in view, they are told how rude they are being. I am shocked at the parents that don't point out rude behaviors (i.e. most of the behavior talked of in this thread)


----------



## DizBelle

> _Originally posted by tanyacj _
> *While waiting for parades, Fantasmic, and the like, I would pull out a baggie of sliced fruit or veggies, ( that I kept in an insulated cooler that security did check and saw nothing wrong with). My children shared their snack with any children around. So many parents were shocked, thankful but shocked. My kids are taught to behave like this EVERYWHERE!!!  *



Sort of on a tangent but.....

Suppose you brought a snack of 10 crackers.  If you share that snack of 10 crackers with 9 people around you, then that leaves one cracker for yourself.  That doesn't do much to keep hunger at bay until dinner PS which is 3 hours away.  I packed and brought the snack because I knew I would get hungry before dinner came.  Why is it rude if I eat all of it?

What if there are 12 people around that would enjoy part of my snack?  Am I supposed to give all of my snack to other people?  What about the 2 people that won't get any?  How do I choose which 2 don't get a cracker?  Do I start breaking crackers in half at that point?

Plus, I really don't want to haul around enough food for myself and everyone in line.  And I don't want to buy every Mickey Premium ice-cream bar "just in case" anyone in line wants one.

Personally, I wouldn't accept food from some random stranger standing in line with me.  You really have no idea what they might have done to that food before putting it in the baggie.  This person might be on a mission to eliminate red-heads and this is their method.


----------



## BrerMom

tanyacj, welcome to the DIS!  It was sweet of your boys to be willing to share with those that wanted a snack.


----------



## RickinNYC

> _Originally posted by LoveThoseLabbies _
> *Last trip we were staying at POFQ.  While at the pool noticed a Biggie-Sized Women standing and talking on the cell phone loud enough for all to hear.  She kept saying out loud "What do you want me to do?" "What do you want me to do?"  As she seemed to get more frustrated she parted her legs a bit to show what looked like a large birdsnest creeping out of her bathing suit bottoms.  At that point a guy sitting next to me discretely said to me "I'll tell ya what I want you to do.  Cover it up or shave it off!"
> Couldn't stop laughing
> 
> Same trip, different day, same pool.  Another large child (I would say 12 years old, maybe 250 pounds) keeps going down the water slide before he should and keeps tumbling into my son (10 years old and 70 lbs).  Ever notice that these kids are never supervised?  Anyway after doing this about 5 times I kindly asked him to  wait a few seconds, that he was smashing my son.  He then said, "I'll do what I want, it's a free country."
> I then got mad and replied "Look Shamu, if you do it again, I'm gonna tell the lifeguard to throw your huge butt out of this place."  He stormed away angrily.
> 
> That night, we are in the Hollywood and Vine for the Fantasmic Dinner Package.  Well guess who we see in the buffet line?  It's Shamu, who proceeds to take 10 pork chops!  In one pass through the line!  What a pig!  It was amazing, until we saw Mr Shamu, about 40 years old, 350 lbs easy, Mrs. Shamu, about 40 years old and 300 lbs, and little sister Shamu, maybe 5 years old and easily 100 lbs.  Wow. *



Yes, the kid was inappropriate in his behavior and moreso with his attitude problem.  But your own behavior and attitude problem are just as reprehensible.  

Calling an overweight child Shamu?  Telling him to get his huge butt out of the place?  

And then to continue on this digusting diatribe by talking about his family, their obvious weight problem and referring to them all as Shamu?

Your comments were absolutely repulsive and your attitude about others who are clearly overweight are repugnant.


----------



## KCMiller

(stepping gingerly onto her soapbox)

The most shocking thing to me is how often we forget to be civil to each other.  Both here and on another, similar thread, I've been reading posts calling overweight people foul names, singling out entire countries full of people for censure, stories about lying to security to get people in trouble, comments about people with disabilities - people, people!  

Retelling an amusing episode is one thing - being purposefully unkind to someone is quite another.

Never forget, God watches over us lovingly, from behind a strangers eyes.  Is it too much to ask that we look lovingly back?  And by the way, I'm guessing he'd laugh at the winkie story, too.

(getting down, going to get a Mickey bar . . .)

KC


----------



## llij

> _Originally posted by KCMiller _
> *(stepping gingerly onto her soapbox)
> 
> The most shocking thing to me is how often we forget to be civil to each other.  Both here and on another, similar thread, I've been reading posts calling overweight people foul names, singling out entire countries full of people for censure, stories about lying to security to get people in trouble, comments about people with disabilities - people, people!
> 
> Retelling an amusing episode is one thing - being purposefully unkind to someone is quite another.
> 
> Never forget, God watches over us lovingly, from behind a strangers eyes.  Is it too much to ask that we look lovingly back?  And by the way, I'm guessing he'd laugh at the winkie story, too.
> 
> (getting down, going to get a Mickey bar . . .)
> 
> KC
> 
> *



ITA!  Couldn't have said it better myself!


----------



## 3DisneyNUTS

> _Originally posted by RickinNYC _
> *Yes, the kid was inappropriate in his behavior and moreso with his attitude problem.  But your own behavior and attitude problem are just as reprehensible.
> 
> Calling an overweight child Shamu?  Telling him to get his huge butt out of the place?
> 
> And then to continue on this digusting diatribe by talking about his family, their obvious weight problem and referring to them all as Shamu?
> 
> Your comments were absolutely repulsive and your attitude about others who are clearly overweight are repugnant. *



OMG AMEN


----------



## 3DisneyNUTS

can I share one with you guys ?  I almost didn't post for fear of getting flamed for disagreeing with the shamu poster. I am so glad there are still people who hold the magic in their hearts


----------



## 3DisneyNUTS

Well if the posters own sons were eating the same snack I don't think there is much fear of them being poisoned or anything. That was very nice of you to think about the others. I could barely bring enough for my own son though, that is really nice of you.


----------



## Bethshaya

> _Originally posted by Virgo10 _
> *
> 
> The year I got on the bus to DTD at the Contemporary with about 30 people from a Pitney Bowes convension. Let's say that they were all feeling just fine.   We sang songs, told jokes and had the best bus ride I've ever taken at WDW. I think the driver took the scenic route because it took up nearly 30 minutes to get there.
> 
> Roberta *



Roberta.  I work for Pitney Bowes and let me tell you, the tales of their trip got all the way home by the time they arrived.  Needless to say, they were all reprimanded for their drunken behavior while at Disney.  At least they werent violent or caused damage, but still, it wasnt the best impression to give from a company.


----------



## Mom of Sleepy Bashful and BabyDoc

OK. Now keep in mind, I am a "large" woman.     (ofcourse, ALWAYS trying to be the smaller woman I used to be   )

But when I read that post, I'm sorry, I howled.    I mean, don't get me wrong........I have never mouthed off to anyone in my entire life. (however tempted I have been.  ) And I don't normally approve of talking to children that way.  But I say, he almost deserved that !  I read it to my husband, and he thought the same thing. You would have never thought to talk to him this way if he would have been polite.  Ofcourse, if he would have been polite, he wouldn't have been half crushing another child. 

 If the boy is so concerned about words (that is, if his feelings were hurt by the poster's comments), then HE should use them wisely also.  And at 12 years old, he should know better by now. ( I have an 11 1/5 yr. old)  And if he doesn't know better, he's just going to leave himself open to other situations like this one.  

Now, maybe the poster shouldn't have expressed what he thought about the rest of the family "out loud".  It makes him seem uncaring and mean.  But I don't think he would have "thought" badly about the family were it not for the bad experience he had with the son.  Just my opinion, don't want to put words in the poster's mouth.  

ps.  I'll make sure I only take one pork chop at a time when I'm at the buffets....


----------



## castleri

The episode that had my mouth wide open was at Blizzrd Beach Christmas Eve 2001.  There weren't many people there that day and we were able to sit right near the wave pool .  Directly across from us about 20 feet away was a family of two adults and a couple of children.  The cildren went off somewhere and the adults were getting ready to leave.  The man of the family was sitting on a lounge chair and proceeded to change out of his swim trunks and into his clothes right there - giving me a full frontal view as he dropped his towel.  I was so astonished I just sat there speechless while looking around to see if anyone else in our group or maybe a cast member had noticed- nope just me.  I assume they were from one of those countries where this is accepted behavior but it wasn't something I expected at Disney.


----------



## jgates

Pamela - from your signature line it looks as if you are doing quite well!!!!   I was looking at it more from your point of view too.   (And I was a size 3 once too.........before kids.......MANY MANY years ago....which goes back to wearing the white robe to the pool post!!!)


----------



## KCMiller

> _Originally posted by Mom of Sleepy, Bashful and BabyDoc _
> 
> If the boy is so concerned about words (that is, if his feelings were hurt by the poster's comments), then HE should use them wisely also.  And at 12 years old, he should know better by now. ( I have an 11 1/5 yr. old)  And if he doesn't know better, he's just going to leave himself open to other situations like this one.
> 
> Now, maybe the poster shouldn't have expressed what he thought about the rest of the family "out loud".  It makes him seem uncaring and mean.  But I don't think he would have "thought" badly about the family were it not for the bad experience he had with the son.  Just my opinion, don't want to put words in the poster's mouth.
> 
> ps.  I'll make sure I only take one pork chop at a time when I'm at the buffets.... [/B]



Oh, I totally agree that the child was out of line.  And I can almost understand telling the kid off - I have a 12 year old son, and if I caught him being lippy with an adult, he'd have me to answer to, as well as whatever heck he caught from the 'lippee'.  

(I've deleted a paragraph, because I went back, and I was referring to a different thread - need more coffee this morning, I guess!)

Ah, well.  When I get there in October, I'm planning on having so much fun I won't notice ANY shocking things !

KC


----------



## disneyaggie

By: tanyacj  . . . 

My children shared their snack with any children around. So many parents were shocked, thankful but shocked. My kids are taught to behave like this EVERYWHERE!!! Lucky for me, the pixie dust at DW actually made them remember what they were taught. If my kids aren't sharing with EVERYONE in view, they are told how rude they are being. I am shocked at the parents that don't point out rude behaviors (i.e. most of the behavior talked of in this thread)
_______________________________________________

That is so cool! It sounds like you should be Parent of the Year! I think it is wonderful that your kiddos are taught to share and behave in public. The sad thing is, so many kids are obnoxious because their parents are, or their parents are too busy trying to be "buddies" instead of parents!

I wish more children (and adults!) would follow your kids behavior! Awesome!


----------



## disneyaggie

About the Shamu remark . . .

Good for you! I think if I were disrespected by the little troll I would have said the same thing (or close to it!). It is apparent his parents condone this behavior (and his eating habits). What a shame! It is obvious that the brat had no respect for others. You were probably the first person who woke him up!

Going to go put on my flame resistant jumper . . .


----------



## RickinNYC

> _Originally posted by disneyaggie _
> *About the Shamu remark . . .
> 
> Good for you! I think if I were disrespected by the little troll I would have said the same thing (or close to it!). It is apparent his parents condone this behavior (and his eating habits). What a shame! It is obvious that the brat had no respect for others. You were probably the first person who woke him up!
> 
> Going to go put on my flame resistant jumper . . .  *



I DO agree that the kid was completely out of line.  I do think the poster had every right to put the kid in his place.  There is no doubt in my mind at all.  

But I don't think calling an obese child (snotty attitude or not) Shamu was called for.  That's sinking to the lowest common denominator.  

The poster's attitude and comments do nothing but disgust me.  To be honest with you, had I been within the vicinity of this entire episode, BOTH the child's snotty attitude AND the poster's vile, hate filled words would have been the most shocking thing I've seen at Disney World.


----------



## Mom of Sleepy Bashful and BabyDoc

Hi.  I thought they were two different posts.   One about the lady being splashed while the parents were drinking...........then she "turned them in" to security.

But I don't think that was the same one as Shamu. She didn't say anything about turning them in to security. 

I could be wrong..........I have noticed the last couple of days my head has been somewhere else........ORLANDO!!  

Now back to your regularly scheduled thread................


----------



## Juls

As a lovely pooh sized woman myself, I agree with Rickinnyc.  I believe the "shamu" name calling was uncalled for.  The child was definitely rude, so then telling him the lifeguard would be called was right on the mark.  But it was still a child, so the poster should not have acted like one too and resorted to name calling.  The child was probably being defensive after having strangers stare at him and his family and monitoring their buffet line habits.


----------



## KCMiller

> _Originally posted by Mom of Sleepy, Bashful and BabyDoc _
> *Hi.  I thought they were two different posts.   One about the lady being splashed while the parents were drinking...........then she "turned them in" to security.
> 
> But I don't think that was the same one as Shamu. She didn't say anything about turning them in to security.
> 
> I could be wrong..........I have noticed the last couple of days my head has been somewhere else........ORLANDO!!
> 
> Now back to your regularly scheduled thread................ *



I'm so right there with you - head in Orlando . . . . 

I went back and edited my post.  I was referring to something that showed up on a different thread.  Sorry - I got my threads crossed!

KC


----------



## 3DisneyNUTS

You know I never notice what others are doing at dinner. I am too busy enjoying myself.  To actually count how much someone is eating it strange to me. Maybe WDW isn't as exciting to you as it is me, who knows. But I definitely do not care about a person's size or what they are eating on my WDW trips. I also don't find it amusing to make fun of kids especially a poor little 5 year old. 

As far as the 12 year old he is still a child and should not have adults demeaning him like that. The appropriate thing to do would have been inform a cast member and let them handle the situation. Or better yet why didn't you tell your son just let that kid go down the slide first, that way he wouldn't have to worry about who was behind him.

There are plenty of options to take rather than making fun of a child and his family.


----------



## DWhittles

Uhm...there is an ENTIRE thread dedicated to the topic of lippy 12 year olds and how you would handle them in an icky situation...
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=611010
Just incase that link doesn't work the thread is under the "Disney Tips" board and the link is called "Anyone else have this little problem?"
I've posted my opinions there and the thread has sort of gone cold. 
How about moving this part of the discussion over there and returning this thread to it's original purpose?
Diana


----------



## DizBelle

Expressing disappointment with the kid's behavior is appropriate but any comments made should have been about his behavior not his appearance.

i.e.  Telling the kid off was ok IMO but it should have been about his abhorrent behavior, not his weight.


----------



## llij

KCMiller is referring to two different posts.  The 'shamu' comment post was different from the DD squirting with water and turning kids/family into security post.  Just to clarify.........


----------



## ericamanda01

I have been reading this thread for so long that I have it marked under my favorites. However I think we need to move on from the shamu comment! Yes it was rude or no it wasn't. Either way I would love to see some more shock posts! Nice and funny!


----------



## disneyaggie

O.K.  --  so let's get back to some more "Shock" posts, like the guy who ran naked down Main Street on a crowded Saturday with only a Mickey Ice Cream Bar covering him. 

Just kidding! I thought that would maybe get us back on track!


----------



## 3DisneyNUTS

I'll start but it wasn't at WDW but at least it is close to topic. I was in Puerto Rico (Dh had a job there for 3 months and I would go and visit) Anyway we were at a holiday inn. The place was pretty trashy. Anyway I was down at the pool and this father was "teaching" his son to swim. Teaching meaning he was throwing this 3 year old boy away from him to where the kid would sink and then at the brink of drowning the father would pull the kid out. After 2 or three tries and the child vomitting I went up and explained to security what was going on and went back to the room. It was horrendous what this father was doing to this child. Even the kids mother started pleading for the dad to stop and he kept doing it.  Hopefully security did something about it or at least the mother did. Being alone (dh was at work) I didn't feel safe confronting this imbicile myself!


----------



## B'rer Karen

Well this isn't as shocking as the story I posted earlier in this thread, but it was shocking nonetheless.

In late February of 2000 I was at WDW with three friends.  One had never been to WDW before.  I hadn't been in years.  The other two were quite the veterans and had even visited less than a month earlier.  So they were showing us the ins and outs and all the "neat" things.  So we're on our way from the TTC to Epcot and they tell us we can see about riding in the front of the monorail.  We get to the platform and they ask the CM and he says sure, no one else has asked yet, wait here and I'll let you know when it's time to board.  So we sat on the bench he indicated.  The monorail arrives and they start boarding everyone.  We see this man walking towards the front of the monorail and having a discussion with the CM.  Moments later the CM motions for us to come to him.  As we get up there he says "This gentleman says he's with you."  The guy then says, "NO, I said I was here FIRST!"  Turns out he wanted to ride in the front car.  Now, I have no idea when the guy arrived on the platform, but he most definitely did not ask to ride in the front car.  So the CM is trying to explain to him that you have to ask, and we were the first ones to ask.  The man keeps arguing with the CM.  Meanwhile we are told to go into the cockpit, so we do.  As we're sitting there this man just gets angrier and angrier and says he wants to speak to a supervisor.  All I kept thinking was that I wish my biggest problem in life was that I wanted to ride the front car of the monorail and couldn't!  I don't know what the final resolution was with the man and the CM, but finally the man looks in the car at us and says "I hope you have a crappy ride!"  I smiled and waved and said "Okay, thanks!" and then the door was shut on him.

For the record this man was easily in his 30's, completely alone, and had no outward signs of any sort of mental illness.  He was just a mean man.  If he had been with a child who was crying because he/she had been promised to ride in the front car, we would have stepped aside.  But he wasn't.  He was the epitome of what we call the "Because I'M more important than YOU" syndrome we see at WDW.


----------



## carone0318

> _Originally posted by B'rer Karen _
> *For the record this man was easily in his 30's, completely alone, and had no outward signs of any sort of mental illness.  He was just a mean man.  If he had been with a child who was crying because he/she had been promised to ride in the front car, we would have stepped aside.  But he wasn't.  He was the epitome of what we call the "Because I'M more important than YOU" syndrome we see at WDW. *



I refer to that as "entitlement."  So many think that they are entitled to just about everything  !!!


----------



## disneyaggie

RE:  For the record this man was easily in his 30's, completely alone, and had no outward signs of any sort of mental illness. He was just a mean man. 
__________________________________


Wow! How sad! I can not believe a grown man would behave so rotten. Don't you know he's a joy at parties!   

I am glad the CM's did not give in to his childish whims. Maybe they put him in time out.


----------



## Mom of Sleepy Bashful and BabyDoc

Those Cm's don't get paid enough to put up with that.  That's ridiculous!


----------



## jgates

What the blazes was his problem that he could not wait for the next train???????? 

I thought of a non-Disney shocker.  My mom, DS & DD were checking into a motel one afternoon.  At the time she was about 19 months old or so.  Somehow she ended up naked when we were getting out of the car - I THINK we had changed her due to a leak and wanted to get her into something before we went into the motel.  We she decided to play scamper away (the parking lot was deserted and the highway clearly visible so cars were not an issue).  But she was scampering away NAKED!!!  We finally gave up and let her run and got the camera & snapped a few 'tushy' view photos after she finally took her pool towel and partially covered up.  You know - the kind that they would rather die than let a boy-friend see when they grow up!!!    We were laughing so hard - she went right into the lobby and up to the desk barely covered up in front with the towel.  The check-in clerk was trying not to laugh hysterically and we just prayed they never had to review the tape from the security cameras in the parking lot!!!


----------



## Missy1961

> _Originally posted by jgates _
> *What the blazes was his problem that he could not wait for the next train????????
> 
> I thought of a non-Disney shocker.  My mom, DS & DD were checking into a motel one afternoon.  At the time she was about 19 months old or so.  Somehow she ended up naked when we were getting out of the car - I THINK we had changed her due to a leak and wanted to get her into something before we went into the motel.  We she decided to play scamper away (the parking lot was deserted and the highway clearly visible so cars were not an issue).  But she was scampering away NAKED!!!  We finally gave up and let her run and got the camera & snapped a few 'tushy' view photos after she finally took her pool towel and partially covered up.  You know - the kind that they would rather die than let a boy-friend see when they grow up!!!    We were laughing so hard - she went right into the lobby and up to the desk barely covered up in front with the towel.  The check-in clerk was trying not to laugh hysterically and we just prayed they never had to review the tape from the security cameras in the parking lot!!! *



   LOL
And you know, somewhere on a "shocking things I've seen at motels" thread, someone is bringing up this story!!!!


----------



## jann1033

lol my youngest daughter was of the "nudist" mentality at that age also running down the street in all her glory post bath many times  

it does bring up a point though, we never know the whole story behind why some people act the way they do. 

case in point. last trip we were by the castle in MK right after the character show( name of which escapes me) and i did not realize people were taking pictures of the characters... i walked right through a woman's shot ( the handler was standing across the walkway in the far corner almost to the street, i have no idea who or where the character was to this day) and never even knew i did it till he yelled at me. sometimes it is hard to tell if a crowd is just a normal crowd or something else or if you are blocking someone's view or what ever...i saw a young couple sitting on the train stations steps for a good hr pre wishes, they had a great view till 5 mins pre wishes  an excited father stood right in front of  them and put little excited child on his shoulders..i really think he never realized what he had done!
so please forgive us clueless numbskulls, we mean no harm, we're just a little dense!


----------



## crow11ad

These are great.


----------



## NotUrsula

I just saw this one Saturday, on the way out of Philharmagic...

Someone in front of me leaving the show was pushing an electric motor scooter out of the theatre.  Now that wouldn't be that odd, except that this wasn't a disability scooter.  This was an honest-to-God, street-legal moped, like this one:

http://store1.yimg.com/I/yhst-92775116297027_1804_4049678

... And the best part was, they had put a child's training wheels on it!


----------



## Aroura

I actually did have a shock, and it was somthing done to me.  

It was July 3d, and I am sure alot of you know the crowds at that time, so the buses were quite full. Me, my DH, and two DS's 4 and 6 got on the bus which was rapidly filing up. I got a seat, which was separated a bit from my husband and sons.  there were two seats next to me, and a single seat directly across from me.  As the bus was filling up, a Mother, and family ( husband, sister, brother in law, daughter and nephew) get into the bus, and the only seats left were the two next to me and one directly across from me.  The Mother told the daughter and her nephew to sit down ( next to me) and she took the seat across from me. The husband and Uncle ( nephews father) stood in front on me holding on to the bars.  

Well, the little blond southern girl ( sounded as though they were from Georgia) was about 4 or 5, as was her cousin.  The little girl looked at me and said in not so quite a voice to her cousin " I don't want to sit next to the fat girl.. YOU sit next to the fat girl"....  Where the cousin replied " No, your mom told you to sit next to the fat girl"...   I looked at them, with a look of shock on my face.  

the bus started, and we drove along, and the little girls leg touched mine, and she then whispered " I just touched the Fat girl".. and then pulled a face of disgust.  

I had said to myself that I was NOT going to be " one of those people" and correct this child, and make a scene, so then someone can then make a post about how " rude I was " to their child.. LMAO... But I did say to myself 
" if she says that one more time, "... What I was going to do was say " Hello, My name is Racheal... Not Fat girl.. It is very hurtful to call people things like that, you should have better manners".

But I kept my tounge...  Even though this was a small child, I was hurt.. Very sad that my feelings were hurt by a 5 year old.. But even though I am a bigger girl, I have never really experienced somthing like that..   I thought it amazing that these children had not been taught right from wrong. And that you NEVER say somthing like that to anyone.  So, that was a bit of a damper on the night... but, what can you do??

* shall not even comment about the "shamu" thing, and how those things truely do hurt people.  And how not all " fat" people get that way by gorging themselfs on tons of food..... oh look... I did comment*...


----------



## MaryKatesMom

> _Originally posted by Aroura _
> *
> 
> But I kept my tounge...  Even though this was a small child, I was hurt.. Very sad that my feelings were hurt by a 5 year old.. But even though I am a bigger girl, I have never really experienced somthing like that..   I thought it amazing that these children had not been taught right from wrong. And that you NEVER say somthing like that to anyone.  So, that was a bit of a damper on the night... but, what can you do??
> 
> *



You were right to keep quiet but please don't immediately blame the girls parents.  My four year old in a crowded but relatively quiet dentist office exclaimed loudly when a bigger girl walked into the office "That is the fattest person I have ever seen!"  She did not say it in a tone of disgust but one of wonderment.  I was mortified, immediately corrected her on commenting on appearances.  On the way home in the car, while I had her attention, we talked about hurting someones feelings with words.  So maybe there is a post about this somewhere else.

I've also had to correct her from pointing at people in wheelchairs or other obvious disabilities, so she doesn't do that anymore.

We all do our best as parents, but there definately is a learning curve.


----------



## SuzieQMomof3

Aroura,

You should have said to the girl- "No wonder your own mother doesn't want to sit next to you." 


Seriously, I do wish yo would have said your planned comment.  It was nice and appropriate.  You are not 8 years old anymore and this is not the school playground.  Children should be polite, or at least respectful.  

A little sarcasm goes a long way-even with kids.

Isn't it awful how one little comment from one rotten kid can stick with you forever?

I hope you have a magical day.

Susan


----------



## OhMari

Aroura,  here is a hug 

Bambi was rereleased in the movie theater when my older 2 kids were 2 & 4.

The best scene in that movie was with "Flower, Bambi and Flower's Mother."  

"If you can't say something nice, don't say nothin at all".

My family still lives by that saying.


----------



## teachingmykids

I'm sure you've all seen this one:  Last year my kids were riding Thunder Mtn.  I was waiting at the exit.  While they were in line I noticed the same group of teenage boys kept exiting.  One was in a wheel chair, they would switch who was in the chair and run thru again.  They rode about 3 times to my kids one.

My DD and I were walking thru MK when a lady pushing a stroller ran up on her ankle.  I caught my daughter before she fell forward, the lady made a huffing noise, "unhooked" the stroller from her ankle and walked off -- never said a word.  My daughter was shocked, not to mention hurt, from the assult.


----------



## disneyaggie

RE:  I'm sure you've all seen this one: Last year my kids were riding Thunder Mtn. I was waiting at the exit. While they were in line I noticed the same group of teenage boys kept exiting. One was in a wheel chair, they would switch who was in the chair and run thru again. They rode about 3 times to my kids one.
________________________________________

I, too, would be moritfied and furious.

I have a very special place in my heart for the handicapped. At one of our local grocery stores, there are supplied motorized shopping carts. I saw some teenagers on one of the aisles riding around, obviously playing on them. When one of the teens stopped to let me walk by, I stopped and said to him, "I truly hope you never have to really use one of those one day". 

Let's just say they exited the store shortly after that.


----------



## peoplemover

I have another story involving urination!  My family and I were waiting to get on the bus outside the Magic Kingdom.  You know how the buses pull into the bus stop area, go through the security checkpoint, then they can go left or go forward?  And if they go forward, there is a little round median they drive around to get the bus turned around?  Well, we were waiting on the bus.  Our stop faced the park, so we could see the little median.  I looked over and saw a woman and her little girl walking across to the median, where no guests are allowed, then she pulled down the girl's pants.  The little girl lifted her legs and peed in the median.  !!!  I was shocked!  This was right in front of the security house thingy, and in front of probably hundreds of people waiting to get on their buses!  I was pretty amazed.  This was before they set up the security barricades preventing folks from entering the park close to the bathrooms that are located to the right of the park entrance, too!  She was so close to the bathrooms, yet she went into a restricted area, putting both their lives at stake...what if a bus had come around that corner and hit them?  That is the strangest place I have ever seen anyone have their child pee.


----------



## rcraw45425

When we were at MK either this past April or on our last trip in June we were waiting for Philharmagic.  All of a sudden a woman goes, "where's  so & so?" to hubby.  Man jumps the ropes and retrieves his screaming toddler from the stroller across the way.  Stupid, stupid, stupid!


----------



## N&B'smom

Oh my goodness, they didn't know where their toddlers was???   REAL NICE!  That is a disgrace!

Shelby


----------



## 3DisneyNUTS

> _Originally posted by rcraw45425 _
> *When we were at MK either this past April or on our last trip in June we were waiting for Philharmagic.  All of a sudden a woman goes, "where's  so & so?" to hubby.  Man jumps the ropes and retrieves his screaming toddler from the stroller across the way.  Stupid, stupid, stupid! *


MEN !!! LOL. I bet he forgot the kid or thought she had him. I have a story I was reminded....from this.. We were at Blizzard Beach with DS 3 and MIL FIL and DH. I went to get changed in the ladies room and you would think 3 adults would be able to keep DS safe for 5 minutes. Well I come out to Dh running past me that he couldn't find Chris (DS) So immediately my heart if racing I yell to DH which way did you last see him. MIL comes over like "I just turned for a second and he was gone!" SO I started screaming for him. Not hysterically to scare him but loud enough for him to hear me and hopefully come back. Well he comes walking out of the mens locker room smiling. He went in there for a second and when he heard me calling him he strolled out like "What?" Dh was about to vomit from being so upset. It happened too quickly for me to panic but my mind was racing on what I needed to do to find him. Needless to say he came with me everywhere after that. 
I never asked DH how it happened because he was so upset. Normally he is amazing with DS. I think he went to change too and MIL took her eyes off DS...that is why she said what she did to me when I first found out he was missing. 
So I told DH that DS is not to leave either of ours sight for the rest of the trip.


----------



## ericamanda01

I need more laughs! BUMP!


----------



## MaryKatesMom

I have two DD's 5 and 6.  We were at BB when we noticed two little girls in an extended family right around my DD's age topless.  Maybe they were from a different culture but my girls couldn't get over it.  They couldn't stop talking about the naked girls.  

I was just relieved I put them in one pieces because I just know DD 6 would have given me an argument about taking her top off too.


----------



## epcotfan

> We were at BB when we noticed two little girls in an extended family right around my DD's age topless. Maybe they were from a different culture but my girls couldn't get over it. They couldn't stop talking about the naked girls.



I saw a topless girl at the Coronado Springs pool last month. She must have been at least 10 or 11.  My 11 and 12 year old cousins were really grossed out.


----------



## jiggerj

One year while waiting for one of the parades at MK to start my dd at the time 16, shes about 6ft. tall stood along the curb with her friend and my ds's stroller.  I took my ds for a bathroom run before the parade so my dd "held" the viewing spot.  When I returned I found my dd hystericaly crying. A group of women decided that they wanted the viewing spot and physically bumped my dd out of the way sticking out their chests and bumping her and yelling the entire time.  They started in with her with racial slurs and yelling.  It was just awful! Everyone around witness to this stuck up for my dd and they backed off.  By the time a cm showed up it was over but some of the witnesses told him what happened.  The people around us were mortified.

oh and another one....my dh was thrown up on at MK by someone on our honeymoon!


----------



## 3DisneyNUTS

OMG that is horrible. Thank God the others stuck up for her the poor kid. And your poor DH  I hope it wasn't too bad


----------



## zaxmom

We were at Universal one day when my son was almost 3. We were standing in line waiting for the Barney show and I heard someone say "Oh My God! He's peeing!" I turn to look and see who would let their kid do it there and sure enough, it was my kid. I did not know what to do, so we got out of line and ran for the bathroom. 

Kids do say mean things. My other son at three kept saying to me in stores "I don't like that black man, girl, boy." We are not racist people at all and I was surprised he would even say black and not brown, like most kids. We had several talks about this and now when he sees someone he will say "I like that black boy." Still embarrassing, but at least a little nicer.


----------



## jann1033

imo the problem isn't "realizing" someone is different than you, it's thinking it "matters" that someone is different than you


----------



## Wish I lived in Fl

Having dinner at CRT last June. In the ladies room i notice the lady ahead of me at the sink is showing a bare buttock with part of the miniskirt accidentally tucked up.  Didn't look hard to see if she was wearing a thong or going 'commando' but did warn her and she was thankful.
Can you imagine if she had walked back through the restaurant  to her table with her skirt up?


----------



## musicalSaranader

Yeah that woulda been pretty bad if she left the bathroom like that.  She'd better be thankfull you warned her!


----------



## julia & nicks mom

My DH and I were eating at MGM in a restaurant when a little girl about 10 started choking across from us.  Her mom actually had to give her the heimlich!! 

It all happened so fast that there really wasn't a chance to freak out about it before it was over  - the manager came out to check on her and soon everyone was back to their dinners - even the little girl - she seemed rather unfazed by the incident.

But I felt so sorry for her little sister who was about 8 - she hugged and hugged on her big sister and sobbed for the rest of dinner unable to eat anymore!  Being a little sister myself - I got a little chuckle b/c I remember the days when the world revolved around my big sis!!


----------



## Raggedy

It is unbelivable how some people have no class at all.  What are they teaching their children.  I am a pre school teacher and some of my 4 year old little girls wear thongs with their hip huggers.  Do these parents think this is cute?


----------



## MELSMICE

> _Originally posted by Wish I lived in Fl _
> *Having dinner at CRT last June. In the ladies room i notice the lady ahead of me at the sink is showing a bare buttock with part of the miniskirt accidentally tucked up.  Didn't look hard to see if she was wearing a thong or going 'commando' but did warn her and she was thankful.
> Can you imagine if she had walked back through the restaurant  to her table with her skirt up? *



This happened to a friend of mine in the Orlando airport.  She was wearing a sundress & it got "stuck" in her underwear.  She walked out into the airport & while walking back to her gate some lady told her.  She was mortified.


----------



## yamahaboy

I have a funny story about losing your child.  The first time we went to MK our twins were about 3 and DH and I carried them on our shoulders most of the time while we were waiting in lines so they wouldn't get tired.  Our DS was 6 at the time so we were also keeping an eye on him.  At one point we were in a very crowded area and my husband was trying to keep an eye on 6 yr. old and suddenly looked panicked and was looking around frantically asking where 3 year old DD was.  I looked him straight in the eye and said, "She's on your shoulders!"  We laughed so hard we almost cried and almost 8 years later that story still makes me smile!!


----------



## DWhittles

This happened to a friend of mine in the Orlando airport. She was wearing a sundress & it got "stuck" in her underwear. She walked out into the airport & while walking back to her gate some lady told her. She was mortified. 
________________________________________
That happened to ME!
I was on a crowded NYC bus and somehow my skirt got caught in my underwear and I got off the bus and walked a few blocks before someone stopped me and told me about it.
Terrible!
Diana


----------



## Tarheel Tink

Well, since everyone else is coming clean about "mooning" the public by mistake...

I was with my husband and friends in a casual restaurant. As I returned from the ladies room I walked across the restaurant to our booth on the far side. When I sat in the booth I realized that I had WAY too much contact with the seat. Yep, "dress caught in the old panty hose flash" had just happened to an entire restaurant of post church goers!


----------



## jann1033

another "full moon" story husband is apainter and was painting a fast food rest. late at night ( they were still open) somehow a female customer got  confused and A) used the men's instead of women's and B) for somereason known only to her, need to wash her bare naked butt off in the sink so she removed  her pants and that\'s when my hubby happened to go in to paint the men's room... must have scarred him for life as he still freaks out and blushes beet red!


----------



## MELSMICE

These "full moon" stories are way too funny!


----------



## ekmdisney

Well, just go back from my California Adventure and really had one little shock while at DL.

I was waiting in line in my ECV for the Aladdin show. Now their really is no shade in this area. Just a couple of trees that are about a yard or so a part. I was lucky enough to get into a little bit of shade but I didn't want to take space away from a family of three in front of me who were taking the hour wait to eat their  lunch sitting on the ground. So just part of my face was in the shade. 

Then these three young couples came up behind me, then the next thing I know they are crowding around me and this small family to take what little shade we had away from us. One couple, wating until the mom and her small daughter had to do to the ladies room, then stept right in front of my ECV like I wasn't even there, so I had to back up a little giving up what little shade I had, and they took the space that the mom and dauther had in line. Now its already hot because of the sun, now we have to deal with these kids body heat. 

Shortly before the CMs were to start letting everyone into the theater. The couple that had really hogged up the area, the ones now standing in front of me crowding the family in front of me. Left to go to the bathroom. So I moved up, so when they had to come back they had to get behind me. When they did finally so up, the line was moving, so I moved up with the line. Then one of the people for the young couples crowd called me rude because I moved up and wouldn't let her friends step back in line with them. OH MY! I made them walk two steps to get behind me. So then in loud voices so everyone could hear. I was being a rude person, and a jerk. And a jerk was all I knew how to be. And I didn't know how to act while at the park. 

I tell you if it wasn't for the fact that the line was already moving and I had to watch the child in front of me to make sure I didn't run her over, I would have gladly told them that I treat people the way they treat me!


----------



## DisneyIsMyShrink

A couple of years ago my husband and I took a group of teens up to Night of Joy. We had just gotten there and done only 1 ride when one of the girls(about 17 or 18) started to feel poorly. Some of the other girls informed me that this happens all the time because she doesn't eat or drink properly, so as soon as the heat set it, she didn't feel well. My husband and I sat with her and tried to get her to eat and drink something for over an hour. She decided that she wanted to try and go do some things(all the while I kept suggesting that she go to first aid and rest in the ac, she wouldn't listen to me.). Anyway, while walking through Tomorrowland all of the sudden she leaned her whole head into a trash can and vomitted. (all I can think about now, is what if that had been the talking trashcan)   Then she felt a little better, well that worst was yet to come, when we were ridding Pirates of the Caribbean she leaned out of the boat and vomitted in the water several times. To this day I still can't ride that ride without thinking about that.   After all this she STILL wouldn't go to first aid....


----------



## ekmdisney

I am suprised that you were not meet by a CM at the unloading area to take her to the first aid. Because you know they saw it all on their monitors.


----------



## Hollyann

Hi everyone!  I just returned from a lovely WDW trip.  Yesteday the weather was beautiful and the crowds were very small.  

My DH and I were going into PhilharMagic....there was NO line at all.  Anyway, someone was just ahead of us and she complained - bitterly - about having to WALK through the empty line area.  She said, "I can't believe they're making us walk through all this $*^#@% to get to the ride".  The entire time, she was complaining, not even tempering her voice, she was dragging her child by the arm.  

If it was me, I'd have said "Wow, I can't believe we're walking through this instead of waiting in long lines - how cool!".

I guess some people you just can't make happy.  Me, I was thrilled.  The longest line we encountered was about 8 minutes at Splash Mountain and that was because it was the heat of the day!  We walked right on ALL the other rides!


----------



## dischick4778

The worst thing I ever saw was at Epcot.  I was there for the F&WF right as it opened.  Had my appetite ready to go!  Then I see this older woman leaning over one of the rails throwing up on the flowers.  There went my appetite.  There was a trash can right next to her.  And her husband didn't know what to do to help her.  I know sickness can't always wait, but why the poor flowers!


----------



## 3DisneyNUTS

man alive what a thing to complain about LOL  She should have been thankful like you said


----------



## greendoor678

I've seen and heard (read below) a few amusingly shocking things while vacationing at WDW. However, I don't think my experiences are as 'bad' as some of the others on here.

On my first trip to Orlando at about age 7, my family went to a local water park (perhaps Wet N Wild?) and I was boarding a small water slide and there was 'poo' on the top of the slide. One of the kids had an accident...but I couldn't stand it and I exited the slide and didn't ride it.
I've always remembered that, and I'm 28 now!


My parents were visiting AK and they witnessed a large woman who had removed her shirt and was only wearing her bra on top. Apparantly the bra was old, worn and stained and could in no way be mistaken for a bathing suit top. My mom told a cast member but a man in a black suit appeared at that time to advise the woman to put her top back on. 
The woman's husband didn't seem to care what was going on.

A couple of years ago, my mom and I were sitting on the pavement waiting for Illuminations to begin. An young woman was also waiting with her SO and were seated near us. He left for a few minutes and while he was gone she literally raised up her rear and farted.
Hey, everyone has accidents and moments, but this seemed as though she were waiting for him to leave so she could rip loose with her gas and we were unfortunate enough to be there when it happened. 


The next incident also happened at Epcot.
My mom and I were walking behind my dad in the large crowd as Epcot was closing and we were making our way to the front of the park. My mom noticed something on the back of my dad's shirt.  Some how, and we are uncertain when or where it happened, but poor Dad had feces smeared on the back of his shirt.
It was brown, and certainly not chocolate, so my dad quickly went to a restroom and either washed it off or bought a new shirt. I can't remember much else because my mom and I were laughing so hard that we were crying. (we are like silly little girls sometimes....)

Anyways, these would probably be considered more amusing Disney moments. I'm going back in 2 weeks....hope nothing else crazy happens! 

bye


----------



## MELSMICE

> _Originally posted by greendoor678 _
> *A couple of years ago, my mom and I were sitting on the pavement waiting for Illuminations to begin.*



Just a note of caution regarding sitting on the pavement when it is dark - when we were there this past April we were also waiting for Illuminations to start.  The people next to us were sitting down.  My brother happened to glance down & saw a HUGE palmetto bug crawl underneath the side of the woman's leg & then reappear & proceed to crawl behind her towards her male companion.  YUCK, YUCK, YUCK


----------



## AlwaysAPrincess

I have had a few shockers....
The 2 that stick out....both on this last trip(May 2004).....My hubby & I were looking up at the menufor something to eat at Cosmic Ray's Starlight Cafe in Tomorrowland when a little boy approx 3 pulls on my shorts & says I am lost.  SO I bent down to askhim his name & told my husband to flag down a CM.  As I am there talking to the boy A CM walks right past me & I told him this little boy was lost.  HE stood there with me & radios whoever & storming right towrds us is a woman.  SHe yells at the little boy for walking away from "grandma" & yanks him by the arm & storms away.  No thank you...no where did you find him we were worried...That really ticked me off.

The next one on the same trip...my hubby & I sat on the curb for Spectro magic 1 1/2 hours early.  We decided to rest...have an ice cream & chat.  As you know the side walks get packed for this parade.  A woman with alittle girl in a stroller rammed me right into my back(I guess to get as close as she could) & the kid dumped a whole large soda down my back.  No sorry...NOTHING.  It was hot & I was all sticky & gross...could not wait to leave after the parade.


----------



## AlwaysAPrincess

The parents are the ones that shock me more than the children!
ANd I here ya with all the sunburned newborns & babies out there!


----------



## 3DisneyNUTS

We had a chocolate milk poured all over our stuff when waiting for a parade too. The kid kicked it over and the parents were mortified that it got on our stuff. Plenty of apologies. But being they were so nice about it and we are at a place for kids we were ok with it. I mean it could have been our 3 year old doing the same thing LOL Accidents happen


----------



## Poohnatic

I've loved reading this, and have one to add.  Kinda funny.

Two weekends ago, my family met up with a good friend at WDW.  We went into the magic kingdom and decided we needed a small meal (we had dinner ressies for later).  Casey's looked like a good choice.

I got the food and my husband and I were fixing our hotdogs the way we like.  A little girl (3 or 4 years old) and her mom were getting straws and napkins and the next thing I know, I see the little girl pluck a french fry out of my cup and chomp it down.  I had a hard time not laughing, because I probably would have done the same thing when I was that age.  


Suzanne


----------



## KEH

Well ours was a funny (ha ha) sort of shock. Two years ago we were walking along a path in the Magic Kingdom just before the fireworks began when Tinkerbell flew over our heads. "Oh," says I, "Tinkerbelle gets very close to you."

"Yes," replies my DS, "and Tinkerbell's a man!" 

Sure enough, body shape, hairy armpits and all, Tinkerbell was a man. 

Of course, once we were over the shock we all fell about laughing but I was very glad that my kids were 14,12 and 12 and old enough not to be traumatised by Tinkerbell having a bit more than we bargained for in "her" tutu.


----------



## Moosysmom

I didn't know Tinkerbell was a person.
I just thought it was some sort of Puppet type thing.
OMG.
Lynn


----------



## JLSM97

I was at MK Wednesday this past week. I was absolutely shocked to see a woman changing her baby's diaper on top of the hot dog cart next to Toon Park. I try to be understanding of parents who choose to change a child's diaper in public (on a bench or chair, in their stroller, etc.), though I don't think it's always necessary. But on a FOOD CART???


----------



## epcotfan

That is disgusting JLSM97. YUCK!!! What are some people thinking when they do these things???


----------



## will1966

I'm afraid I'm guilty of line-jumping, but it was an accident!

Our first day of our first trip to WDW we were in Epcot.  We saw a place where you could go meet Mickey.  We walked in and all we saw were people milling about.  They didn't seem to be organized in any way.  Two or three guys were at the rope talking to a CM, so I, DW, DD and DS approached them.  Suddenly, this shrill voice cries out, "Excuse me!  This is the line!"  I whirled around and somehow this queue had formed.  I swear it wasn't there before!! I just stared in disbelief.  The girl that had spoken to me was glaring like I'd hit someone.  Some guy laughed and said, "Yeah, the end of the line's back that way."  I felt about the size of Jiminy Cricket.  I think I apologized and then we all slunk to the back of the line.  The girl kept looking back and glaring at us.  We finally left.  I was too ashamed to stay there.  I'm sure they talked the rest of the day about the inconsiderate yahoos that tried to cut in line!


----------



## graygables

Last Dec, Mickey's Phil was "down", so we were waiting in the FP area.  There was a man sitting on the floor with what appeared to be his pre-teen DD on his lap with his hands all over her.  She was laughing and wiggling around and it was clear he was "enjoying" it.  I just about passed out.  We left and told a CM, but DH and I were so disturbed, we couldn't go back in.

Also, DH and I had had an adults-only evening at Epcot and on the bus back, there was a little girl (about 9 or 10) going through the pins she had bought.  She had purchased a duplicate and was upset about it.  Her dad started telling her she was stupid and really reaming her out.  She put her head down and was so upset.  I happened to have a nice Epcot pin on my bag, so I got down next to her and asked if she wanted to trade with me.  Her eyes lit up and we traded pins.  Her dad looked at me and said, "Did she put you up to that?" I wanted to smack him.  I said, "No, I've been looking for a really cool pin to trade for all evening and the one she had is perfect!"  Sort of put him in his place, but I felt so sorry for the girl as you could tell he was verbally abusive (and the mom didn't stop him)

Then there was the goth couple on Kali who just needed to get a room.  I told the CM that DDs and I wouldn't ride on the same raft with them (as did several people in line behind us), but the CM just let them go on alone, examining each other tonsils and other body parts.  I know it's got to be hard to play "hall monitor", but it is a family park for crying out loud!


----------



## will1966

When we were at MK in 2000, we got our FP for Buzz Lightyear.   When we returned to ride and made our way through the FP line, this little boy, probably about 10 or 11, and who had probably been in the regular line for over an hour, watched us go by.  He starts screaming, "You're pig snot!  You're all pig snot!"  The woman behind him (I'm assuming his mom), kind of smiled at us like she was really embarrassed.  We thought it was hilarious.  To this day, we still talk about the "pig snot" boy!

You know, reading this thread has me a little nervous about our trip next week.  I hope I don't come home with any shocking stories!!


----------



## jann1033

last trip the worst we saw was a little girl ( maybe 5) who had some costume on ( couldn't tell who, it had white with gold i think around the neck area, the girl had it 1/2 off by the time i saw her)that she didn't want to wear and kept saying she wanted to change which dad said was fine but mom would have none of it, screaming it was expensive, she was wearing it, what a brat she was ect...what a fun time she was creating... dad just kept walking while mom kept pulling the girl's arm roughly and screaming...this was fairly early too( wondering if they went to the princess break. at epcot) so do not think mom was overtired just way to caught up in the costume thing ...too bad they don't make them in adult sizes she she could dress up and not force the kid to pursue her fantasies!


----------



## Shalida

Well, I must say I have thoroughly enjoyed reading all 62 pages of this thread so far. People's behaviour just amazes me sometimes. 

My husband and I have a term for the types of people described here - vacation villians. Unfortunately we have visited WDW and had our own vacation villian in our group; my MIL. 

At the time DH and I were living in Orlando and his parents and elderly grandmother came out to visit us. Of course we took them to WDW as they had never been before.

MIL was a royal pain in the patootie and offended probably every person she was in contact with. If any of the following stories sound familiar let me offer my profuse apologies now.

Offense #1 - Snotty to children of all ages. 
We bought MIL an Epcot passport and at every country she loudly whined and complained about all the children at the kidcot stations that were in her way. At Canda she even told some little girls to get out of her way so she could get her passport signed and stamped.

Offense #2 - Rude Picture Taker. 
If MIL wanted to take a picture of something and someone was standing in front of it she would either yell at them to get out of her way or would motion like a deranged traffic cop to have them move. I was secretly pleased to later discover MIL and numerous pictures with people in there flipping her the bird.

Offense #3 - Public displays of nastiness.
France, living statues, MIL wanted a picture of everyone posing with them. Grandma and FIL are a bit back in the crowd and can't get forward. MIL yells (yes yells) to FIL "William, get your @$$ over her now for this picture you are ruining everything".

Offense #4 - Poor treatment of Grandma.
This was the kicker for me. Grandma is elderly, can't walk for long distances and is hard of hearing to boot. This is MILs mother by the way. MIL is complaining about the wheelchair, refuses to push it and whines that it is slowing us down. 

Grandma has lots of questions about WDW and either because of bad hearing or poor memory asked me a lot of the same questions repeatedly. MIL gets completely bent out of shape when Grandma asks me the third time what country we are in and MIL loses it and yells "she's already told you three d@mn times we are in Germany, $&#@*!". 

This is where I became the vacation villian. I pulled my husband aside and told him he had to talk to his mother about her behaviour NOW! I said if she makes one more nasty remark like that to her own mother that I was taking grandma, putting her in the car and we would go to another park by ourselves to enjoy the day and they could take a cab home.

Offense #5 - The martyr.
After the conclusion of offense #4 I got to spend the rest of their visit listening to MIL verbally nail herself to the cross. Things like "it is just too bad I am such a burden to your wife that she would want to leave me here" and "it's too bad we will probably never get to visit WDW again because your wife doesn't like being at the parks with us".

So, in the summer of 1999 if you encountered or witnessed any of the above I offer my most humble apologies. And yes, I never accompanied them to WDW again.


----------



## B'rer Karen

Ugh Shalida.  After reading your post I'm writing myself a memo:  Marry an orphan.


----------



## Shalida

If you read my previous post you may remember the term "vacation villian"; a term my husband and I use to define someone who spoiled a portion of the day by some act, deed or word. While visiting MK in the very beginning of December of 2003 I encountered a gem of a vacation villian who I will just call "Crotchety Old Woman" or COW for short.

Every evening that we went to the parks we tried to get good seats for the evening parade. And every evening we staked our claim earlier and earlier only to have our view spoiled by some inconsiderate person who thought walking up two minutes before the parade started, hanging or pushing over our kids & blocking their view was perfectly acceptable behavior. So our last night in an act of sheer desperation to find a spot where the kids could watch a parade unhindered I made my way to find "the perfect spot"  2 & half hours before the parade began.

I finally determined that the loading station for the Magic Kingdom Railroad would be the perfect spot. It is at the beginning of the parade route and on a second story level so it would be near impossible for anyone to ruin the view last minute unless they levitated up in front of us. One problem, they close the three seperate stairways up to the station until 30 minutes before parade time.

No biggie - my mom & dad took the kids for food and I planted myself on the main set of stairs to wait. During this time I chatted with the cast member who was guarding the entrance. Almost an hour into my wait she excused herself for a few minutes. When she returned she informed me she spoke to her supervisor and they were going to reserve a table & chairs for us on the station to insure we got good seats considering how long I had been waiting patiently.

Time for the ropes to drop and to make my way up the stairs. When I get to the table reserved for us the same cast member was kindly telling acouple that the table they were trying to sit at was reserved and she then went and got them chairs to sit right along the front of the station which would give them a perfect view as well. And here is where the vacation villian entered the picture - these chairs were not good enough for the woman and she was pissed off. So as my mother and I get our stuff set up and the kids seated with their dinner the following conversation began.

COW: So, just how did you get them to RESERVE a table for you.

Me: Well, I was the first one here and had been waiting for over two hours. The cast member working the gate spoke with her supervisor and arranged for this table to be reserved.

COW: WELL, I have been waiting three hours and was here longer.

(This I knew was a full out lie because from talking to the cast members when I first arrived I asked if there were others waiting to go upstairs and was told no)

My Mom to COW: Well also we have a 3 year old here with us and we are celebrating his birthday today. 

COW (In the nastiest tone I have ever heard or personally made myself) : What does that matter that you have a child with you, we have been waiting longer and Disney is overrun with children!

Me (Fed up with COW): Yeah, that's right this is Disney. Forget the children; adults should have priority.

COW: You don't have to get snotty!

Me: Lady, maybe you should take a bit of your own advice.

And, I turned away.

My mom was less than thrilled that I was rude to the lady but hey, I tried to be friendly and the woman was just an out and out jerk. During the 30 minute wait before the parade started she would look over every few minutes and stare or shoot me dirty looks. If it wasn't for my mother I would have stared right back at her and proclaimed loudly "What could you possibly want!?"

Prior to the parade starting an elderly couple comes up and is standing off to the side trying to find a spot. I decided that I hated to see them standing there the whole time so I took one of my boys and put him on my lap, dad takes my other boy and puts him on his lap and we offer the elderly couple their seats.

The COW well had a cow over this manuever and started in again with her complaining and yelling at me and my mother. We just turned our backs and started up a chat with this very sweet elderly couple who were most grateful for the seats and were having fun playing with my boys.

Later, after the parade was finished and with a fair amount of time until the fireworks were to start I was talking to another couple who was seated behind us. We somehow got on the subject of the COW and I related the whole story to them. The woman told me the COW was full of it - they had been in line at the other stairs for about 30 minutes before the rope dropped and the COW was BEHIND them. Well that proved my earlier assumption she was full of it about her 3 hour wait.

But don't think we let the COW ruin our evening. Hardly! She made for much amusement actually. You could visably see her seething that we were having a good time, chatting with others around us and could care less about her.


----------



## DizBelle

> _Originally posted by Shalida _
> *Unfortunately we have visited WDW and had our own vacation villian in our group; my MIL. *



Sorry, but your MIL sounds like the most selfish person on the planet.  These kinds of people make everything unbearable for the rest of us.  Everything is all about them.  The enitire universe revolves around them.  I sure hope your DH didn't inherit any of these traits.


----------



## Shalida

> _Originally posted by lfontaine _
> *Sorry, but your MIL sounds like the most selfish person on the planet.  These kinds of people make everything unbearable for the rest of us.  Everything is all about them.  The enitire universe revolves around them.  I sure hope your DH didn't inherit any of these traits. *



Hey, no reason to say sorry! She truly IS the most selfish woman on the planet! And I totally agree how people like her ruin it for everyone else. This is why my husband and I refuse to go on any kind of vacation with her every again.

And no, DH is nothing at all like her. In fact he has often said he uses his mother as an example on how NOT to behave!


----------



## Shalida

> _Originally posted by B'rer Karen _
> *Ugh Shalida.  After reading your post I'm writing myself a memo:  Marry an orphan.   *



LOL! My DH has jokingly said he has often wondered if he is adopted or something because he is absolutely NOTHING like his mom.

That whole trip was so mortifying because we just knew her bahaviour was ruining other people's enjoyment of the parks. Thankfully after DH talked to her she did calm down somewhat and saved all her nastiness just for us. 

Oh joy


----------



## ekmdisney

> _Originally posted by Shalida _
> * Offense #5 - The martyr.
> After the conclusion of offense #4 I got to spend the rest of their visit listening to MIL verbally nail herself to the cross. Things like "it is just too bad I am such a burden to your wife that she would want to leave me here" and "it's too bad we will probably never get to visit WDW again because your wife doesn't like being at the parks with us".  *



I might have turned around on her and said that I love going to the parks with my husband and my grand-mother-in-law. I just don't like going to the parks with YOU!

There is another member of these boards who has the same problem, but for her its her SIL (she could be ex-sil by now). That woman was a C.O.W. in every way. 

Heres hoping that every trip that you have had after this one has more than made up for the one with your MIL. 

And let's all hope that as time goes by there will be less and less C.O.Ws in everyones future trips!


----------



## ChairborneRangr

thankfully COWs tend to not enjoy themselves at WDW because they don't "get it".  If all the COWs (or COMs for that matter) came back every year it could ruin it for all of us.   

I love visiting "the world"


----------



## gctong

We just got back from our magical trip and I'd have the say the most shocking experience we saw was from a distance at Tomorrowland. 

We were just walking out of Space Mountain and towards the Buzz Lightyear ride. From a distance we saw two 10 year kids walking diagonally towards an ice cream cart. As they were walking some money dropped out of one of the kid's pockets. A guy walking across, nearby to the kids, casually bends down to pick up the money. To our disbelief, he pockets it and keeps walking! (Unfortunately he walked into a crowd and blended in with everyone else.) 

By the time we turned to look for the kids, they were no where to been seen either. I hope the kid wasn't too upset.


----------



## ChairborneRangr

One of the more shoking events for me was in Disneyland in 1998.  A young "lady", mid-20's I'd guess, was touring the parks in what looked like flesh tone Victoria Secret underwear and bra.

How strange...

I have 3 princesses.  I use her as an example of what NOT to do.  The undergarmets were fine, if she had only remembered to finish getting dressed


----------



## Ambifins

After 62 pages, I'm not sure if anyone is still reading these (as entertaining as they are!), but here goes:
This was no one's fault, but still, a young man had just put his elderly mother into an electric wheelchair and turned around to deal with his kids. The mother, who had no idea how to operate the wheelchair, suddenly shot forward and crashed into someone with a broken leg in a regular wheelchair. Huge pile-up. CM's rushed out. No one was hurt (thankfully), the mom got back in her electric wheelchair, and took off again! This time she ran into a lamppost. 
Fortunately, everyone ended up in pretty good spirits, but it was definitely a precursor of the new stunt show at MGM.


----------



## musicalSaranader

> _Originally posted by gctong _
> *We were just walking out of Space Mountain and towards the Buzz Lightyear ride. From a distance we saw two 10 year kids walking diagonally towards an ice cream cart. As they were walking some money dropped out of one of the kid's pockets. A guy walking across, nearby to the kids, casually bends down to pick up the money. To our disbelief, he pockets it and keeps walking! (Unfortunately he walked into a crowd and blended in with everyone else.)*



That's just sad.  I hope the poor kid didn't drop a lot of money, so that he didn't loose too much and the thief didn't make too much profit.   Some people...


----------



## Rhongepooh

"The only thing necessary for the triumph of evil is for good men to do nothing."
                                       -- me



ok maybe not me but I've seen several different names by this quote in these post and I thought no one would be reading them by now and just wanted to check out my countdown really! lol


----------



## PamNC

This might be hard for me to describe as I didn't really "see" anything shocking but I certainly heard something shocking.  It was a few years ago in the bathroom at Tony's Town Square.  It's a small bathroom.  It was moderately crowded, all the stalls were taken and maybe 1 or 2 people waiting.   I was in a stall and all of a sudden the woman in the stall next to me started...how do I say this delicately....straining and groaning and moaning and hollering.  She had a lot of gas (putting it delicately again).  Not only gas - but the groaning and moaning was horrible.  It sounded like she was dying versus having a regular bowel movement.  So, I hurried up and got out of there and this woman who was washing her hands said to me, "Check on her and see if she's okay."  I said, "Are you nuts - no way I'm going to interrupt her."  I laugh about it now but I must say it kind of put a "damper" on my meal.

PamNC


----------



## ericamanda01

> _Originally posted by PamNC _
> *This might be hard for me to describe as I didn't really "see" anything shocking but I certainly heard something shocking.  It was a few years ago in the bathroom at Tony's Town Square.  It's a small bathroom.  It was moderately crowded, all the stalls were taken and maybe 1 or 2 people waiting.   I was in a stall and all of a sudden the woman in the stall next to me started...how do I say this delicately....straining and groaning and moaning and hollering.  She had a lot of gas (putting it delicately again).  Not only gas - but the groaning and moaning was horrible.  It sounded like she was dying versus having a regular bowel movement.  So, I hurried up and got out of there and this woman who was washing her hands said to me, "Check on her and see if she's okay."  I said, "Are you nuts - no way I'm going to interrupt her."  I laugh about it now but I must say it kind of put a "damper" on my meal.
> 
> PamNC *



EEEEWWWWWW!!!!! Gross!


----------



## PneumaticTransit

And now to add a few shockers of my own.  As a Cast Member, I could write another 63 pages with all of the things I have seen and stories other CM have told me... but I will limit myself to these few.

A housekeeper called to complain that one of her rooms smelled bad and requested to carpet to be cleaned.  When the manager went to confirm that the carpet needed to be cleaned, he saw that there were urine stains all over the walls and in the carpet - in every corner of the room.  EW!  Keep in mind that this was mid-summer, so you can imagine the smell.  They wiped down all of the walls and had the carpets cleaned, but the smell was still there.  I realize that with four people and one bathroom, it can be trying at times - but for pete's sake... !!!  They had to end up repainting and replacing the carpet & padding.  (Yes, there was so much urine it soaked thru the carpet into the padding)  It turns out the room was previously occupied by a tour group from South America (discounts the "pet" theory), and they were charged the full price for the "unscheduled rehab".  And NO, I don't remember the room number   I couldn't believe someone would do that in a room they had to sleep in, but now after watching that new show How Clean Is Your House? it's obviously more common than I thought.  

Another thing that I found more than disturbing.... I was working at Epcot, and at closing time there was a call on the radio for a missing child alert.  It said that the kid was 8 years old and was last seen at 9:00 AM near the turnstiles.  I thought there was a mistake, so I called security to see if they meant 9:00 PM at NIGHT? (At this point it was about 9:30 PM).  Nope, I had heard them correctly.  The parents said they entered the park that morning and let there *8 y/o child*  go off into the park alone.  And now they were worried because they were supposed to meet him at the park exit at closing time and he wasn't there.   What the..?  *Who are these people?!?!*   You need a license to catch a fish, but not to have a child... Unbelievable.


----------



## 3DisneyNUTS

EWW about the urine That is just wierd!

AND omg how disturbing about the little boy OMG OMG OMG!!! Did they find the child?


----------



## PneumaticTransit

> _Originally posted by 3DisneyNUTS _
> *EWW about the urine That is just wierd!
> 
> AND omg how disturbing about the little boy OMG OMG OMG!!! Did they find the child? *



Yes, they found him about an hour later.  I hope that "hour" of uncertainty made the parents realize how stupid they were.  Hopefully they will think twice next time (although I sounds like they didn't even think once)


----------



## Goofydiane

> _Originally posted by PneumaticTransit _
> *Yes, they found him about an hour later.  I hope that "hour" of uncertainty made the parents realize how stupid they were.  Hopefully they will think twice next time (although I sounds like they didn't even think once) *



Who would leave an 8 year old alone to wander in any park for that long??!!  I'd like to think that the parents were so relieved to find their child, they apologized profusely and gave the kid hug after hug and said, they would never do anything like that again.  Reality probably is that the parents didn't thank any CM, and probably yelled at the child for not being there when he was told to be there.   Sad to think that you plan a family vacation and then 'ditch' the family once you get to the park.


----------



## cobbler

An 8 year old child - you have got to be kidding me!!!    

What in the world. Too bad social services couldn't be waiting at the exit for them!


----------



## Kate-n-sam

Probably not all that shocking, but you know how you build your self up for all that Disney magic pre-trip...
This past April, we were in line for Pooh, first day, first ride. It was my family of five plus my parents, for a total of 7....(one of my kids is a baby).  Well anyway the CM asks DH how many in our party.  DH sort of stumbles and says 5 (meaning our immediate family)....the CM knows my parents are with our group and says in the snottiest condescending tone...Well sir, is it 5 or 7!?!?  I can put you all together in the same car if you'd just say how many in your ENTIRE party....wrong answer sir, there are 7 of you.  Why can't people just tell me how many in their party.  Is it that difficult?  Our car pulled up and we all jumped in, while he continued to mutter on.  A great start to the trip, at least we didn't have to wait in line.

I have to say that the bikini with high heels is a great look (maybe?) if you are in the Miss America pageant.  Not that great at EPCOT.  My kids are like mommy why is that lady dressed that way?  And the parents of a daughter that couldn't have been 14, allowing her to wear a tight T shirt with huge letters that said, and I kid you not, PORN STAR.  OMG.

Now for some stupid things I've done, that I need to get off my chest, and I admit they're stupid, no lectures please  ...

Walking past AK's Flights of Wonder the show was about to begin and the CMs enticed us to go into the show.   An ever so kind CM offered to park the stroller for me, as the show was about to begin.  I handed over the stroller and headed for the theater with my family.  I'm 15 feet away and she's running after me yelling, "M'am, your baby M'am, you'll have to bring her in with you"  Talk about feeling like an idiot, at least I realized my error at just the same time...

At Small World, I was so excited by the fact that the right queue was backed all the way up to the top, while the left side was a walk on, that my family went skipping down the ramp, lalala.  We get to the bottom, once again, "how many in your party?" "Um, 7" (still gun-shy from the pooh incident).  We're loading on the boat and I realize my 3 year old is gone.  (I thought my mother had him and vice versa).  I turn around and go running up the ramp, I must of had a look of complete distress on my face as I passed a family they say "he's up there, but you know, these days, you don't want to interfere..." OK so I get to the top and I can hear him screaming in comlete panic before I can even see him.  And there he is frantically running in a big circle between Peter Pan and Small World.  Bad Mommy.  Still makes me choke up thinking about it. The thing that gets me is there was a CM at the top of Small World acting as if nothing was happening.  I am in no way blaming the CM for my utter stupidity, I just kinda thought he'd rope him in. DH has a theory that they will watch for a few seconds to see if the child is found before intercepting.  

So, I have to admit I haven't read all of the posts on this thread, but I sure hope no one has written me up...OK this is too long...


----------



## daisylove

I posted somewhere in this thread about my experience but I had to say

Shalida I love the picture i your signature. I laughed out loud when I saw it.


----------



## Superjoint_Ritual

> _Originally posted by Kate-n-sam _
> *Probably not all that shocking, but you know how you build your self up for all that Disney magic pre-trip...
> This past April, we were in line for Pooh, first day, first ride. It was my family of five plus my parents, for a total of 7....(one of my kids is a baby).  Well anyway the CM asks DH how many in our party.  DH sort of stumbles and says 5 (meaning our immediate family)....the CM knows my parents are with our group and says in the snottiest condescending tone...Well sir, is it 5 or 7!?!?  I can put you all together in the same car if you'd just say how many in your ENTIRE party....wrong answer sir, there are 7 of you.  Why can't people just tell me how many in their party.  Is it that difficult?  Our car pulled up and we all jumped in, while he continued to mutter on.  A great start to the trip, at least we didn't have to wait in line.
> 
> I have to say that the bikini with high heels is a great look (maybe?) if you are in the Miss America pageant.  Not that great at EPCOT.  My kids are like mommy why is that lady dressed that way?  And the parents of a daughter that couldn't have been 14, allowing her to wear a tight T shirt with huge letters that said, and I kid you not, PORN STAR.  OMG.
> 
> Now for some stupid things I've done, that I need to get off my chest, and I admit they're stupid, no lectures please  ...
> 
> Walking past AK's Flights of Wonder the show was about to begin and the CMs enticed us to go into the show.   An ever so kind CM offered to park the stroller for me, as the show was about to begin.  I handed over the stroller and headed for the theater with my family.  I'm 15 feet away and she's running after me yelling, "M'am, your baby M'am, you'll have to bring her in with you"  Talk about feeling like an idiot, at least I realized my error at just the same time...
> 
> At Small World, I was so excited by the fact that the right queue was backed all the way up to the top, while the left side was a walk on, that my family went skipping down the ramp, lalala.  We get to the bottom, once again, "how many in your party?" "Um, 7" (still gun-shy from the pooh incident).  We're loading on the boat and I realize my 3 year old is gone.  (I thought my mother had him and vice versa).  I turn around and go running up the ramp, I must of had a look of complete distress on my face as I passed a family they say "he's up there, but you know, these days, you don't want to interfere..." OK so I get to the top and I can hear him screaming in comlete panic before I can even see him.  And there he is frantically running in a big circle between Peter Pan and Small World.  Bad Mommy.  Still makes me choke up thinking about it. The thing that gets me is there was a CM at the top of Small World acting as if nothing was happening.  I am in no way blaming the CM for my utter stupidity, I just kinda thought he'd rope him in. DH has a theory that they will watch for a few seconds to see if the child is found before intercepting.
> 
> So, I have to admit I haven't read all of the posts on this thread, but I sure hope no one has written me up...OK this is too long... *




You really need to get some help woman!!!


----------



## Shalida

> _Originally posted by daisylove _
> *I posted somewhere in this thread about my experience but I had to say
> 
> Shalida I love the picture i your signature. I laughed out loud when I saw it.
> *



 Well I am glad you enjoyed it! DH was jokingly saying we should take a family photo with the four of us holding up rice krispy Mickey's when we are WDW in November. But sadly I don't think they are as big as MY head. 

Ah, but one can dream!


----------



## goofydad621

OFF topic Kind of and not to offend everybody here but when is the big travel period for the South American tour groups? I have heard about certain nationalities of teen groups being rude for years but haven't bumped into them yet(and don't want to) 

Thanks        Dave


----------



## ibleedblue

> OFF topic Kind of and not to offend everybody here but when is the big travel period for the South American tour groups? I have heard about certain nationalities of teen groups being rude for years but haven't bumped into them yet(and don't want to)


I've mostly seen them in July and August.  I went this past June and only saw one.  I've been in December and March and didn't see any!  The majority of my WDW trips have been in July and August.  I think that's the height of their touring season.  And boy can they ever be rude and obnoxious.  Forget about getting a prime seat in front of the lagoon for Illuminations when they are there.

I guess I should add something to keep the thread going.  I don't consider this really shocking, but here goes.  One year we were visting WDW in July (the daily 30 minute monsoon season) and a huge thuderstorm was brewing.  We were in Epcot and decided to duck into the Living Seas before the storm came.  We were watching the movie and you could hear the thunder clapping outside.  All of a sudden, the place goes completely dark!  The power went out and there were no emergency lights at all in the theater.  I mean it was pitch black, can't see your hand in front of your face dark!  Some folks took lighthers out of their pockets and held them up so we could see a little bit.  Finally after what seemed like 15 minutes a cast member came and opened the doors.  So I was stuck with 200 strangers in a pitch black room in the middle of the storm at WDW.  There's my not so shocking, shocking moment.

Oh, here's another.  We were camping in Ft. Wilderness when hurricane Erin came through several years ago.  They evacuated the campground and put us in the ballroom of the GF.  The shocking thing was they gave us all the free food we wanted while there, and refunded us a day of our stay!!!  Not only did we get something free, be we got a one day refund too!?!?  That's the most shocking thing ever at WDW!!


----------



## MELSMICE

> _Originally posted by ibleedblue _
> *We were camping in Ft. Wilderness when hurricane Erin came through several years ago.  They evacuated the campground and put us in the ballroom of the GF.  The shocking thing was they gave us all the free food we wanted while there, and refunded us a day of our stay!!!  Not only did we get something free, be we got a one day refund too!?!?  That's the most shocking thing ever at WDW!!    *



That's a nice shock to have to deal with!


----------



## Rhongepooh

I overheard a woman tell her son (who looked to be about 10-12 years old) that she was sure the Indy Speedway was much better than Test Track because you can drive your own car. Test Track looked boring because, in her words, "they do it for you".

Now, you're welcome to like one over the other, but for that reason? Almost shocking.


__________________


Ok maybe the reason she was telling him this was that she herself didn't want to go on  test track and didn't want him riding alone.  I know I've been guilty of having my older daughter (2 years ago) lie to my younger daughter about RRC so she wouldn't want to go.  She was 7 at the time.


----------



## WishingOnAStar

okay, we're just back and only have 2 things to share:

We were on the bus to MK one day and I'm holding Pal Mickey.  This older couple is sitting near us and he asks if it is Pal Mickey and how I like it.  I tell him I love and explain how it works as he and his wife are asking some question.  A toddler is across from me on her mom's lap and she is eating an apple and making a mess.  At one point- she sees Mickey and reaches for him.  My first thought is "you're not getting your sticky hands on MY Mickey!"  But, hey it's Disney and it's about the kids, right? I can always clean him later. So, I say, "Oh, you like Mickey?" as I hand it to her (she's reaching for it).  At this point the older gentleman asks if you have to buy or rent him and how much.  So I tell him it's $8/day, but I bought him for $60 and think it was well worth it.  At this point- the mom of the toddler says in a snotty tone- "I wish Mommy had $60 to spend!"  Then she hands him back to me.  I thought maybe I heard it in the wrong tone and said nothing.  We got off the bus at MK and dh says "What was her problem?"  I mean, we weren't throwing in anyone's face  - I was answering a question.  We saved for many years for this trip - so what if I wanted to splurge on Pal Mickey?  ugghh.  

The other thing was this:
we were in the Emporium shopping - there was this couple- maybe 18/19 years old.  They were dressed mostly in black with red hair.  He was wearing a black pleated long SKIRT with black Army boots. Okay, whatever... BUT- he was sucking his thumb and crying while the girl was saying, "it's okay, baby, I'll get that for you, don't cry!"  I must have had a weird look on my face because the CM burst out laughing at my expression and said "I know how you feel. I have now seen everything!"

The rest of our trip was PURE magic!  I'll have to post about it soon!


----------



## GDUL

My wife, 2 daughters, and I were seated with another family of 4 (didn't know them - maybe mother, daughter, son, and grandmother) at a table at the Teppanyaki Dining Room.  The son and daughter were probably in their mid-teens.  As we were served the salad, etc., we were somewhat surprised at how fast these 4 could eat their food - but we didn't know that a new land speed record for eating dinner was about to be set when the main course was served!  I kid you not, from the time the main course arrived to the time that they paid their bill and left the table couldn't have been more than a couple of minutes.  During "dinner," all 4 of them put their heads down by the table, tipped their plates towards their mouths, and proceeded to shovel (literally!) the food in.  I was afraid that they were going to singe their lips on the cooking area of the table.  All the while they were "eating," they continued their conversation which resulted in rice, chicken, etc. being sprayed all over their end of the table.  I don't believe that my family began to eat our dinner until several minutes after they left, not because we were shocked, but more amazed at what we had just witnessed (a "did you see what I just saw" moment).  We still laugh about it even though this occured years ago.


----------



## flyball

I'll admit I haven't read through this entire thread, but there are some really funny stories here.  I'd have to say our "shock" this past trip (8/29 - 9/9/04) was our constant exposure to partial and outright nudity!  We saw a couple walking their daughter around MK wearing only her underpants.  At the AKL pool, we witnessed several nude little boys (age 5 and above)  over the course of our stay.  These children weren't simply changing, they were swimming, sun bathing, and completely uninhibited.  And last, but not least, we were MOONED in Epcot by a middle-aged British gentleman who was aiming his derriere at his friends (we were just in the wrong place at the wrong time)!!!  We have two DDs (11 and 13), so every time one of these incidences occurred they were digusted and in complete shock!!!


----------



## Hollyann

GDUL - that was hilarious!  It would have been worth the "shock & awe" just to have witnessed it!  Hope it didn't spoil your dinner too much!


----------



## DisneyIsMyShrink

Not actually a "shock" more like a "thank goodness my boys behaved themselves so I'm not on here". Before we got to WDW with our 3 and 4 year old sons we threatened them with their lives  about peeing in public. I wasn't afraid of it at the parks because they wouldn't be out of my site, but I was concerned that at the pool with all the trees and bushes around they would "whip it out". We have a rule at our house for them, that while they are playing outside and are dirty, they may pee in the bushes(so they aren't dragging dirt inside). We are really having to drill it into our 3 year old though that he is to do it only when its just him and his brother playing and also to keep his back turned. On more than one occasion while playing in the front I'll turn around to find him peeing in the neighbors direction.  
But thankfully we had no such mishaps at WDW. Poor DH had to take 3 year old DS to the bathroom at least 2 times while swiming for less than an hour. I think he absorbs that water through his skin.


----------



## caribear

My DH and I had a "shocking" moment at WDW this past weekend. There was a young man..I want to say between the age of 16-20 and he was at the park with his parents. He literally had blood dripping down his face. I believe he had a skin condition, not really acne, but a drying/peeling type of skin condition. He was constantly picking at his face and ears. There was blood everywhere....and his parents just acted like it was normal. We saw him throughout the day.....on the monorail on the way into the park...on our tour.....on a ride after the tour....on the monorail going back to the hotel....so I know that he never washed the blood off his face all day. I could see the blood caked under his fingernails. I felt really bad for him because I am sure he could not help that he had this condition, but all of the picking and blood oozing everywhere really made me a little woozy. I really felt like this was a health concern though.....blood was all over his hands and he was touching everything in sight...and his parents never said stop picking or go wash your hands....it was all very strange.


----------



## LuvN~Travel

Ewwww!
Note to self:  must remember hand sanitizer next month when going to WDW.
Poor fellow....
Kim


----------



## MELSMICE

> _Originally posted by ccrosner _
> *My husband's firm just announced today that they would be holding a business 'meeting' at YC over MLK weekend.  My husband and I go free (airfare, room, some meals) and kids are welcome (but on our tab).  Needless to say, this is one happy family tonight
> 
> Here's the dilemma.  We only can do 4 days and have been to WDW three other times (last time was 10/03).  We're thinking we might like to try SeaWorld and/or Universal on this trip.  Have never been to either.  Don't know anything about plusses and minusses of US vs. IOA.  Kids are 10 and 8.  Must dos (according to them):  MK, MS and TT at Epcot, RNR at MGM.  Have never done Animal Kingdom either.
> 
> So what's a family to do?  And I know (having been there MLK weekend with the firm four years ago) that the parks will not be open late.
> 
> Any thoughts?  I know this one's open-ended but you all are always a great help! *



You should ask this on a whole new thread - not attached to the "Shock" thread.


----------



## pumpkinboy

> _Originally posted by WDWorBUST _
> *Oh yeah.....we were walking out of the Tarzan Rocks show and there was a girl in front of us in like a tank top and only her underwear.  I was completely shocked - so much that I thought maybe it was a bathing suit bottom - but nope - you could see the tattoo on her butt right through the thin panty material - and then I noticed her shorts slung across her shoulder.  I do believe she was not from the United States - so maybe it wasn't a big deal in her culture but I'm just glad it was just my husband and I and no kiddos.  Of course we had a big laugh over it afterwards since we had both been staring at this girls butt trying to figure out if she was really walking around in just her panties *


 Notably, that's more than Tarzan had on  .


----------



## chesirekate

Okay, I've read this entire thread over the past week or so, and caribear, that is hands down the grossest thing I have read on this thread!  I can handle the urine, vomit, poopy diapers, yelling & screaming, barely clad tourists...but oozing scabs just do me in. Yuck!!!!!!!


----------



## epcotfan

> I really felt like this was a health concern though...



Yes. That would be a MAJOR health concern. Gross! Spreading blood onto the handrails of rides and surfaces is a great way to spread germs around. That is disgusting that the teen never even washed his hands. YUCK.


----------



## brunoflipper

careful who you judge... it may indeed have been a "health concern" except it was his and not yours... i'll bet dollars to donuts that he has an untreatable/diffuclt to manage medical condition (i.e. epidermolysis bullosa) that caused his lesions and that is why the parents acted so normal...


----------



## MELSMICE

> _Originally posted by brunoflipper _
> *careful who you judge... it may indeed have been a "health concern" except it was his and not yours... i'll bet dollars to donuts that he has an untreatable/diffuclt to manage medical condition (i.e. epidermolysis bullosa) that caused his lesions and that is why the parents acted so normal... *



You are probably correct brunoflipper.  My DH's cousin has some skin condition that he was born with (I don't know the name of it).  He looks like he has been burned over his entire body.  His skin is red, rough, flaky & I would imagine very uncomfortable & perhaps painful.  I am sure he gets starred at continuously.  It is very sad but is not something he can not change.  

I feel bad for the boy mentioned above as I am sure it is a medical condition and probably something he can not control.  As awful & as "gross" as it is, please remember not to judge until you have walked in that person's shoes.


----------



## DizBelle

> _Originally posted by brunoflipper _
> *careful who you judge... it may indeed have been a "health concern" except it was his and not yours... i'll bet dollars to donuts that he has an untreatable/diffuclt to manage medical condition (i.e. epidermolysis bullosa) that caused his lesions and that is why the parents acted so normal... *



This boy smearing blood on a handrail that my child is going to touch is definitely a health concern for me and goes beyond the health concerns of that family alone.


----------



## MELSMICE

> _Originally posted by lfontaine _
> *This boy smearing blood on a handrail that my child is going to touch is definitely a health concern for me and goes beyond the health concerns of that family alone. *



I tell my children not to touch ANY hand rails for fear of what may be on them that we can't see.


----------



## MASHELL

I've been reading all the posts and have a couple of my own to add.  Except I was the one doing the shocking.  (to my kids at least)
We were riding the Maelstrom in Epcot and there were several young South American girls riding in front of us.  One girl kept taking pictures and saying "No Flash Photography" each time she snapped.  At the section of the ride where you go backwards, she turned around and held the camera in front on my face and said "No Flash Photography", I then put my hand over her camera and said, "DO NOT Flash that thing in front of me!" "You are rude!"  She mumbled,  "So Sorry" and didn't take another picture, but my preteens about crawled under the seat.
The next incident was the same trip.  My daughter and I were standing in line at the food court in the land.  It was hot, hot, hot, that day and all we wanted was some ice water.  We waited in line for a LOOONNG time, as there was only one cast member serving.  There was one South American man in front of us.  When he reached the front, all of a sudden about six or eight other South Americans rushed up to him and started giving him their orders and money.  I said to the crowd, "NO, NO, NO, You have to get to the back of the line!, the man in front said , "they are with me."  I told him I didn't care, they should have waited in line with him. I then pointed to him and said " YOU ORDER", and pointed to the crowd and said, "YOU BACK TO THE END". (I told you I was Hot).. The guy still got a couple of orders in but not as much as he would have.
When I reached the front, the cast member apologized and said there was nothing he could say to them, but they see it all the time and thanked me for saying something.
The last incident was on the same trip again.  Several young South American girls were running through the park and run past me.  One of them dropped their money and I hollered " HEY" and grabbed the girl. Of course by this time my husband and kids say, Oh MY GOD, what did they do to set her off this time!, and try to slink away from me.  I handed the girl her money, and told her not to run.  She thanked me and or course ran off to join her friends.


----------



## caribear

I do agree that the young man has an untreatable/difficult to manage skin condition that was beyond his control. Maybe he was constantly picking at his skin because it was itchy and uncomfortable, but the fact that he did not use personal hygiene was my concern. Going to the restroom and cleaning the blood is something that can be controlled.


----------



## DisneyIsMyShrink

My brother-in-law was diagnosed with Hep. C last year from a childhood blood trasfusion. The one thing we all learned through the last year was that once blood as dried any diease, hep., hiv, etc..is no longer a threat. So we can all gain a little peace that even though the boy left blood all over the park, it dried quickly and was harmless, even if its still gross.  I hate the thought of all the germs my 3 and 4 year old came across on our last trip to WDW, but they never even got a cold from it. Most kids quickly build immunites to germs when they aren't completly sheltered from them. Thats why I lpretend not to see them when they "sneak" into the dirt and sometimes mud.  The most they've ever gotten sick is colds, not even a ear infection. I've been so blessed!


----------



## CheshireVal

Wow, I've read only a few pages of this thread and there are definitely some truly bizarre stories here!   

I've had a few strange things happen but the most recent is when I was standing on Main Street watching the fireworks. I was watching the show, minding my own business, when an older lady pushing a man in a wheelchair RAMMED the thing into my ankles. I turned around in PAIN and said "ouch, that hurt." And she just looked at me very rudely and said "Well, my husband wanted to see and you were in the way."


----------



## brunoflipper

i'll add one that happened this past may...

we were standing on the sidewalk for spectromagic in front of an empty wheelchair... the chair belonged to a teenager who had gotten out of the chair (with assistance) to sit on the curb a few feet further foward... while we stood there waiting (for about 15 minutes) an affluent (based on clothing and jewelry) family of four (with two kids under the age of three, one was under one year old) came up late and pushed their way into the crowd and stopped short of the wheelchair... after whining in her thick east coast accent, to her husband about how little "patrick", the infant under one was not going to be able to see "well enough," she asked me if it was our wheelchair... i replied "no"... she asked whos it was and i told her that it was the kid who was up on the curb... she then informed me that she would be moving it "out of the way"... i asked her what difference it made, it would only put everyone two feet closer and she would not be moving in front of us... she proceeded to move it back off towards the garden about fifteen feet away... i told her i thought it was rude and thought that in the dark with the crowds, he would have trouble finding it... (now my blood was boiling) and they literally pushed in front of us... and she smirked about how maybe if he "was lucky he'd find it"... i lost it and answered back that maybe if i was lucky she'd "burn in hell"... boy was she p.o.'d, they stood their ground, while they constantly tried to get little oblivousa patrick to watch the parade... she then even had the nerve to tell a man ( of very average ht.) who was in front of her to squat down so she could see... and that in a nutshell is why i hate parades...


----------



## Missus Toad

I was standing on one of the ramps up to the front of the castle waiting with my family for the Electrical Parade to start when this very old lady on a motorized cart lost control of it going down the ramp.  She knocked over a little girl (literally, the girl was thrown end over end) and then she smashed into another elderly woman's shins, wedging them between the cart and the wall of the ramp.  The woman shrieked in obvious pain, and then the woman in the cart started to cry.  The poor lady who had her shins smashed and bloodied felt bad for the other woman so she pretended to be okay, even doing a little dance for her, which must have been excruciating.  A cast member was on the spot quickly to get her help, but I'm sure the woman had some serious damage done and I hope that it wasn't permanent.  I think of this everytime I see people trying to figure out rental carts and avoid them like the plague.  Please please please everyone, know how to stop your cart before you take off into the parks.


----------



## puggymom

On a trip back in 1998, my friends and I when to Hoop Dee Doo, including her mentally handicapped daughter.  We had no idea that you had to park and take a bus to go to the show until we got there, otherwise we wouldn't have gone, as her daughter doesn't do well in those situations.  Anyhow, leaving the show there was mass confusion as to what busses went where.  I tried to ask a bus driver what one we needed to get on and the bus driver pretended not to speak English (I say pretend because I can't believe Disney has bus drivers that can't communicate with a majority of their guests) and if that wasn't bad enought the guy proceeds to shut the doors practically taking my nose off.


----------



## stinkerbelle

ok - I'm still on page 63 reading, but I gotta post this.

I dunno if this is shocking, but DH and I found this quite odd last week.

We walked into EPCOT from the International Gateway one night (it was already getting dark) and proceeded to make our way to Test Track. As we are walking over the bridge towards England, I see this guy taking a picture of this woman who was on the bridge. 

I put my hand on DH and said "hold up, he's taking a picture" (we tend to stop when we see people trying to get a good picture.)

The guy takes his picture of the woman...and then walks away.

The woman is still standing on the bridge, looking out over the water.

DH looks at me after a few seconds. and says "I don't think that was his wife"

heheheh


----------



## musicalSaranader

Mashell, first of all, welcome to the DIS!  Second, KUDOS to you for saying something to those people, who obviously knew they were doing wrong, without an inkling of care for the people around them.  You absolutely were not out of line by saying something to them.  Most people simply are angry but let it slide; there should be more people like you .


----------



## MelessaG

> _Originally posted by MASHELL _
> * Of course by this time my husband and kids say, Oh MY GOD, what did they do to set her off this time!, and try to slink away from me. *



  
I can almost picture that just by reading it here.  Good for you for standing your ground!


----------



## Rhongepooh

I forgot I had a couple. . . 

The main one was great!!! When we went to disney when my youngest dd was 4 she was just short of being able to ride SM.  So, I waited at the laughing place with her.  Along came Brer Fox who took us to a wonderful CM who gave her a certificate that said next time she came back she would be escorted to the front of the line.  Fast forward 3 years we went back to disney and took the certificate everyday and several days SM was down when we went.  The VERY LAST DAY we were there we had given up on it when we passed (without the certificate) and low and behold it was opened.  We passed a CM and I told her what had happened and she found a manager and told her who imediately took us through the back way to the head of the line and not only did we get to just walk on but we also got a log ALL TO OURSELVES!!!!   What a wonderful surprise!

The second was a shocker, or trick shocker, I played on my family.   

We ate breakfast one morning at Park Fare and my dd (7) waited all the time for Eeyore, her favorite and never saw him until we got up to leave.  I tried to explain how long we waited but he wouldn't sign it ( I guess they have a rule), but it did upset me that we had spent so much money to only see 1 character and was complaining to my family (dh and dd 14 too).  Then I told them to wait there I was going to tell the manager just what I thought of it ( really I just went and asked one of the CM's how to get from the GF to MGM) and when I came back they all looked like they were going to DIE~~~  

I did finally let them in on the joke but not before having a good laugh at their reactions.


----------



## Angelrose

Well I've read all 66 pages.  I have a couple of incidents.

The first is kind of gross.  I was standing in line at the Land to get a sandwich.  The man in front of me had not washed his hair since 1945.  He kept scratching his head and just digging in there.  I kept stepping back and back.  Then he throws his head forward and starts rubbing his hands through his hair and shaking it all around.  EWWWWWWWWWWW  I finally had to say "DO YOU MIND???This is a food area.  Do that in the restroom.  He just looked at me like I had three heads, paid for his food and left.  I kind of stepped around where he had been.

The second incident was kind of strange.  You know how they pick young families to open the Magic Kingdom?  Well there was this little old lady around 60 and her DH around 70 who were there with the little wands and the Mickey confetti opening the MK for the day.  She was jumping around having a grand time and so was the hubby.

Oh wait, that was us.


----------



## ztam3

> _Originally posted by Angelrose _
> The second incident was kind of strange.  You know how they pick young families to open the Magic Kingdom?  Well there was this little old lady around 60 and her DH around 70 who were there with the little wands and the Mickey confetti opening the MK for the day.  She was jumping around having a grand time and so was the hubby.
> 
> Oh wait, that was us.   [/B]




This is GREAT!!  So glad you had a wonderful time.


----------



## jgates

Well, in July Disbug, #1Hockeymom & I were attempting to watch the Magic Kingdom fireworks from the area down by the Rose Garden.  There were about 500 people out in the grassy area including these three kids who were running around, yelling, rolling in the grass and screaming in delight.  Of course CM's did come and shuffle these 500 folks, including the kids, off to the sidewalk areas.  And somehow those three kids ended up right beside us.

Oh wait.....maybe it is because they were ours!!!   Those kids were just having such a great time, but I'm sure a few people were rolling their eyes at them!


----------



## IvyandLace

Shalida...all I have to say is there should be a support group for those of who have taken our C.O.W. MIL(s) to WDW, had the magic sucked out of us, and lived to tell about it!!  Your post brought it all back for me; I took my MIL (ALONE!!) to the Flower and Garden Festival this past May, and, believe me, I am still having nightmears.  

She took hours to get ready in the morning, stockpiled our leftover food from meals in her backpack (unrefrigerated dairy, meats, etc) and then proceeded to eat it days later (eewww!), was a complete terror in her electric wheelchair-running over numerous people and proceeding to bless them out for getting in HER way (!!), seriously offended a number of foreign CMs by ignoring their accented English and telling me to "translate" for her-right in front of their faces, having a total-knock-down-drag-out-screaming-yelling tantrum at me in the midst of Adventureland (trust me, I still have problems walking by that area!) when I left her alone in Epcot to enjoy MK on my own (oh, blessed peace!!) and she ended up "lost" on the monorail that unfortunately was delayed on the tracks for a few minutes, making her miss the MK parade.  Of course, it was ALL MY FAULT for leaving her alone!  How dare I!? 

She literally brought bags of PILLOWS with her to the park along with numerous other things that I ended up carrying since "you have room in your bag, right??" (that's what I get for being so organized!); she spent money on inappropriate sourveniers (she bought my very manly and stoic DH a pair of Eeyore ears...??) and ended up using up all her cash (my FIL was treating us to this trip...I think that should have been a sign!) so at checkout, I had to pay a ~$500.00 bill that she had no way of paying (FIL won't let her carry a credit card, for obvious reasons)-needless to say, the "Oh, I'll pay you back" still has NOT happened!  She thought that WISHES was "okay" for a fireworks show and stated that Magic Kingdom was her least favorite park because "of all the kids everywhere"...!!!!!  In the midst of all this....ummm....magic....please keep in mind that my BIL who is older than I am and still fully supported by my inlaws despite a college degree kept calling and leaving horrible message on my MIL's cell phone on how terrible it is that they are spending all HIS money on me!!!!!   This would cause a torrent of tears from MIL and "force" her to rush out to buy something silly and expensive for BIL.  Guilt money...

She "forgot" to bring her blood pressure medicine from home but did not realize it until days later when it dawned on her and THEN it was a HUGE deal involving calling numerous Orlando pharmacies trying to special order it, screaming at the pharmicists when they said that they couldn't accept her insurance since it was a special order, screaming-cursing-"YOU JUST WANT ME TO DIE"-ing to my FIL over the phone when he wouldn't give her a credit card number to place the medicine on; despite repeated emails and websites sent trying to get her to pick restaurants/rides/ANYTHING concerning the trip, she reassured me that "I trust your judgement!" only to get there and have her ask, "Why aren't we eating there?  That looks good!  Why can't we see this parade today?"  She did this as well with the stuff we missed during her hours of getting ready in the morning...she just couldn't get the idea that when you get to the parks at 11am, there WILL be crowds and you WILL have to wait an awful lot more than if you rolled out of bed a bit earlier.  Hmmm...what a concept! 

The last day I went into the parks by myself for some meditation (not mediCAtion...I took that religiously throughout my trip!) since I had an AP (MIL did NOT) and when I arrived back at our resort at the pre-determined time for our towncar pickup back to the airport, my MIL was frantically tearing apart our room including my neatly packed luggage, looking for her I.D.    She was beyond frantic...this is where the term "manic depressive" is most appropriate.  There was literally clothing EVERYWHERE, she was trying to stuff her dirty clothing in with my clothes along with all those "wonderfully thought through" sourveniers.  Then after she found the missing I.D. (had packed it one of the pillow bags...of course!  Makes so much sense!) and I repeatedly asked her if she was ready for baggage pickup (minutes before our towncar was scheduled to arrive), she FlIPPED out when the CM who graciously came to pick up our luggage out-of-schedule arrived!!  He read the situation correctly when my MIL was coming-apart-at-the-seams and was very patient and jocular while she tried to stuff five months worth of clothing and STUFF into the torn-apart luggage...he made a harmless comment to try to reassure her that "whether people are just lazy or truly need help with their luggage...that's the beauty of luggage pickup on vacation!" and she EXPLODED!!!  Thought he was calling her LAZY (hmmm...) and she went screaming and crying and fuming into the shower and yelled at me to get out of the room...NOW!!  Don't have to tell me twice!  

I took my carry-on and scurried to the food court where I practiced some "deep breathing" exercises while buying some food to eat before our flight.  I then went out to meet our towncar driver and advised her of the "situation".   I waited about 10 minutes in the back of the towncar, nibbling cautiously on sweet potato chips, and the driver is trying to be so kind but knows that she is getting behind schedule...so I get out of the car, dreading what is before me.  Halfway to our room, here come my MIL, fuming and muttering under her breath, dragging her four carry-ons that keep falling to the ground.  She completely ignores me and my offer of help-rudely tells me that the driver can wait, SHE needs to eat!!  UGH!! I politely tell her that we don't have time to eat right now...we need to get to the airport and that I have something for her to eat in the car...and she explodes, "Well, now you're trying to starve me!!"  She proceeded to the towncar with this MAJOR attitude and took it out on the poor driver, screaming and crying that she hoped that our driver would NEVER call someone LAZY because SOME people have MEDICAL conditions and when you get OLDER, you should be treated with RESPECT!  Needless to say, I kept my mouth closed and tried not to meet the driver's eyes in the rearview mirror.   Halfway to the airport, the switch in my MIL's brain is flipped, and she decides this is an appropriate time to talk religion with the driver, trying to convert her!!!     I was SO embarrassed...it was SO uncomfortable.  When our driver dropped us off at the airport, I managed to slip her a BIG tip and whispered, "Thank you so much for your kindness and patience!" where she replied, "No, no!  YOU are the patient one...I could NEVER do it!!"     At least THAT made me smile!

It was THE trip from hell.  It spoiled WDW for me.  I am still emotionally scarred and actually DREAD every single moment spent in MIL's company.  She is absolutely mentally sick and refuses to hear anything about it.  She is a spoiled child, and I spent every minute of that trip as the parent.  I will NEVER EVER IN A MILLION YEARS EVEN IF THEY PAY FOR IT AND OFFER TO STAY AT THE GRAND FLORIDIAN ever travel with her again, especially not to my most favorite place.  

The most outrageous thing is that my MIL RAVES about the trip...how much FUN we had...how she LOVES WDW...she even made me a scrapbook on it (just a printout of the pictures that I took with my digital camera) despite repeated attempts to reassure her that "Really...I don't need it since I took the pictures!  REALLY!"  She just wouldn't take "no" as an answer.  Gee...thanks.  I'm trying to decide what to do with it.  Burn it in a gesture of healing??  Blow it up with fireworks to rid the evil spirits??  She has already mentioned a number of times the fact that she wants us to go back next year and take her mother, but I've already told my DH that the trip is NEVER HAPPENING!!!  I actually wouldn't mind going with my DH's grandma...she's actually sane and a wonderful woman, but there is NO WAY I'm going with you-know-who!  

Thanks for listening....Whew!  That was alot to get off my chest!
 IVY  

P.S.  My DH is wonderful...so different in every way from his mother....well, from his whole family, to be honest.   I absolutely don't know how he turned out so...normal, sweet, and kind!  He felt horrible about the trip and the way his mother treated me and acted so he took me back to WDW in August 2004 for an extended holiday with just him!  It was a wonderfully relaxing and restorative vacation...and the magic is definitely back!


----------



## MaryKatesMom

Just wanted to send IvyandLace some pixie dust. 

How you kept your sanity is beyond me!  There are special places in heaven for people with your patience. 

Keep going to Disney with the DH, and replace bad memories with good ones.


----------



## epcotfan

Oh Ivy I'm glad you were able to get back to WDW with your hubby. You definitely needed a vacation after that vacation. I can't believe your MIL!!! That truly is a shocking post!


----------



## zakatak

Oh poor Ivy!  I can't believe you survived that!  Bless you.  I'm glad you got to go back with your husband and restore the magic.


----------



## IvyandLace

Thanks for the support and the pixie dust...it's taken me this long to finally post concerning the trip!!  People may think that I'm exaggerating things, but I truly am not.  It was completely horrible.  There was one split second in the screaming-cursing-temper tantrum that my MIL was having in the midst of Adventureland that a woman close by caught my eye and raised her eyebrows as if to say, "Holy smokes!  How are you living through this!??"  

At least, that's what I like to think she was saying.     She was probably thinking, "What a horrible person!  How could ANYONE be in such a mood at Disney World!?" 

How indeed!
 IVY


----------



## zakatak

Ok, I'll add in my shock (as in what shock I caused other people) and try to explain it.  I hope you saw me!   

Last February I took a short trip with a friend of mine for 4 nights.  DH stayed home with the kids.  Well, rewind a few months before that, and one of my DDs accidently "removed" Ken's head from his body while they were playing Barbies.    Well, once heads are off, they don't go on very well again, so... dh and I started playing this "game" of hiding Ken's Head where the other would find it.  Ex. on top of his deoderant, on his dashboard, in his pillow, etc...  Quite a bit of silly fun, actually!

So, fast forward to the trip.  I'm packing the night before and since I'm up late, I place Ken's head on the bathroom faucet so dh will see him in the morning after I've left.  Sweet, no?  I get up at 5am, shower, and am out the door with my friend at 5:30am.  Do the airport thing, get in A line (Southwest), load onto plane, sit and wait... Hmmm... I think I want some gum, so I dig into my fanny pack to get some and guess who is there!  KEN!  OMG, dh got me good!  So, Ken came to WDW with me.  Here is where the shocking thing starts, so if you saw me, now you'll understand.

Everywhere I went those 4 days, when I took pictures, I held up Ken's Head on my finger in front of the picture!  Yep, had Ken in front of the Castle, Ken enjoying Haunted Mansion, at MGM and even watching the Share a Dream Come True Parade.  Don't believe me?  Here ya go!











Now, dh sent me a goodie package so I had to include Ken in the picture, don't you agree?  See him on the bow?






If you saw me, I hope I made you smile!

Karen


----------



## MaryKatesMom

Karen,

Thanks for the pictures.  They DID make me smile!!


----------



## Belle5

Karen,
You gave me a chuckle!!!


----------



## Leota

Karen! That was hilarious!

Now I don't feel as weird about the Corn Photos we took one night at DISConI.....


----------



## PhotobearSam

Ivy...Your story makes me glad My MIL passed away before I met DH...Bad I know but with my luck, she would be just like your MIL.

I would have took her aside and told her off...I would have. You are a saint. Maybe someone could try to crush up some Zanax (Spelling) into her food everyday...She is mentally ill...Shiver....  

So sorry about your spoiled trip... Every time she would say how much fun she had, I would say "Really? From my point of view I tought you had a terrible time.

Maybe someone should try to capture her outbursts on Video tape...Sometimes when one sees one's self doing these things, they will finally see what everyone else sees...A person who needs some help.


----------



## IvyandLace

PhotoBearSam...thanks for your words of encouragement!  To be honest, my DH and I are pretty sure that the reason that MIL was so "well-behaved" during the our first WDW trip (October 2003-see community board for more dastardly details) was due to the fact that she was heavily medicated.  So the Xanax is NOT a bad idea....Hmmm....

I just posted more on the whole in-law situation on the community board-BIL is getting married!!!-IF you want to hear more...which I certainly would NOT.

I will have a hard time "sharing" my precious WDW again with anyone but DH due to the past couple of trips.  You never realize how wonderful it is to have a respite from the world until it is threatened...or poisoned.   That's exactly how it seemed to me!  I'm glad y'all think I'm patient because I have been trying...or "tried" by fire.   

I'm having a hard time keeping my mouth shut, believe it or not!
  IVY 

P.S.  LOVE the whole Ken head idea!!  Thanks for the giggles!  I need it!


----------



## summersfam4

Karen, 

We didn't see you and Ken, but I sure wish that we had.  I laughed so hard after seeing those pics I was wishing I had a Ken head lol!  Great story!

Kelly


----------



## llij

IvyandLace,

I'm sorry to hear about your trip with your MIL!  Glad to hear that you got to go back in August with your DH.  I remember seeing some posts of yours before your trip with MIL and had been wondering how it went.  Now I know.   Anyways, it is no fun when someone takes the magic away from your Disney vacation!


----------



## MELSMICE

zakatak - that is hysterical!


----------



## musicalSaranader

Karen, the Ken pictures are SO funny!!!  Maybe I will do something like that next time I'm on vacation somewhere (preferrably WDW of course), only I will have to think of what character I'd want to use.


----------



## melk

zakatak,
Love those Ken pictures!!


----------



## pyrxtc

well it took me forever to read this but it was great. My jaw dropped a few times and sometimes I laughed  so hard I almost pee'd my pants. (got some strange looks from others in the room). Can't wait to read more. I hope I have nothing to post here after my first visit.


----------



## ChairborneRangr

pyrxtc,

A newbie?  Have a fantastic time!  You are going at a GREAT time of year!  In 2000 I took my wife to WDW for our first trip together for our 15th anniversary.  We went in early October.  We absolutely loved it!  You've come to the right place for all the info you need!  THe DIS boards are wonderful.


----------



## PneumaticTransit

for IvyAndLace   You are not alone!  My MIL may or may not be the devil.     AND she is an exact clone of HER mother - I have 2 of them to deal with.    My DH and I took my MIL to Disney, and she was well behaved, although she is a chain smoker - so we literally had to ride a ride - find a smoking zone - watch a show - find a smoking zone - get something to eat - find a smoking zone.  Not to mention I'm allergic to smoke, but I'm sure that didn't bother her one bit.  But when you get her alone or with her mother ... well, let's just say we helped them move to another state and have refused to talk to them since.

Well, with that said, I will add another story:

I used to work Front Desk at a Disney hotel, and was working along a very nice young man in Guest Services one day.  A woman comes up with her husband and baby wanting to cancel her Hoop Dee Doo reservations for party of 23 _that night_ .  He follows protocall and phones Hoop Dee Doo, and they say they have already began cooking that nights meal - there is no way they will refund a party of 23 if they cancel.  Well, the woman would have no part of that - she was cancelling and getting her money back!  She starts screaming at my poor co-worker, and demanding to see a manager.  He goes into the back office to find a manager, and the woman is still at the desk fuming and bad mouthing my co-worker.  (Keep in mind I am trying to help other guests while this is going on so I couldn't support my co-worker here).  He is still in the back office, and I guess she reached her boiling point.  She proceeds to lay her baby on the desk, take off her dirty diaper, seal it up, and drop it on my co-workers work station and walk off.  I know I should have said something, but I was so slack-jawed I didnt' know what to say.  Some people are gross.


----------



## DizBelle

> _Originally posted by PneumaticTransit _
> [BI used to work Front Desk at a Disney hotel, and was working along a very nice young man in Guest Services one day.  A woman comes up with her husband and baby wanting to cancel her Hoop Dee Doo reservations for party of 23 _that night_ .  He follows protocall and phones Hoop Dee Doo, and they say they have already began cooking that nights meal - there is no way they will refund a party of 23 if they cancel.  Well, the woman would have no part of that - she was cancelling and getting her money back!  She starts screaming at my poor co-worker, and demanding to see a manager.  He goes into the back office to find a manager, and the woman is still at the desk fuming and bad mouthing my co-worker.  (Keep in mind I am trying to help other guests while this is going on so I couldn't support my co-worker here).  He is still in the back office, and I guess she reached her boiling point.  She proceeds to lay her baby on the desk, take off her dirty diaper, seal it up, and drop it on my co-workers work station and walk off.  I know I should have said something, but I was so slack-jawed I didnt' know what to say.  Some people are gross. [/B]



"slack-jawed" - you should have seen me when I read it. 

I just don't get some people.  She was told when she made her reservation that she had to cancel 48 hours before the show in order to get a refund.  The nerve!


----------



## ekmdisney

I'm with you on that one! I'm here still trying to get my chin off the floor. What WITCH! And I think I am being nice when I say that.


----------



## MaryKatesMom

> _Originally posted by lfontaine _
> *She was told when she made her reservation that she had to cancel 48 hours before the show in order to get a refund.  The nerve! *



Probably the same lady who was yelling at the CM at the R&C she had been "guaranteed" a patio seat.


----------



## ekmdisney




----------



## airforcewife

I am in shock reading all of these things!  It took me a week but I got through them.  Sometimes I burst out laughing and my dh would look at me funny .....but please!  So funny!


----------



## ericamanda01

~zakatak~

I have been reading this thread for months and use it as my own laughing site! But when I saw the pictures of Ken I almost fell out of my chair! I showed my DH, who thought that was the greatest! We both loved the shot of Ken watching the parade!!! Thanks for the laugh!!!


----------



## Missy1961

This is the thread that never dies.


----------



## PaulDavid's mom

> _Originally posted by Memph1s _
> *All these stories of kids getting abused is so sad. There was a line in a movie that summed it up pretty good.
> 
> You have to have a license to get married or drive a car, Heck you even need a license to catch a fish but they will let any *@#$*@  moron have a kid. *




I'm a movie fanatic...the line is from the movie Parenthood, right??


----------



## shatzjsl

Wow! I've been gone for about 3 months but I see this thread is still going strong!  Good job, fellow DISers!


----------



## MELSMICE

> _Originally posted by Missy1961 _
> *This is the thread that never dies. *



Because it's a great thread & I don't think anyone wants it to!!!


----------



## MaryKatesMom

I've been reading this thread so long, I hope it never dies!


----------



## goofydad621

I've been reading this thread on and off for over a month I think and just finished it today.

I can think of 2 things right off that may qualify, 

1st  My family DW DD 8 and DS10 at the time were at Sea world. We were feeding all the seals in the enclosure with the herring you could buy, Everybody that threw a little short made all the sea gulls very happy.  We were just getting done and a gull flew overhead and pooped and hit me right on my head, Even then I did not have much hair, it splatted loud enough that my kids turned around, my wife had this look in her eyes but she had enough sense not to laugh right then but the kids were almost rolling on the ground laughing, it ran down my face and covered my shirt. There was a hand washing sink for washing up after you fed the seals so I washed my face and head in that, then bought a new shirt to wear. I still have that SW tank top everytime I wear it my wife still makes a snide comment and then chuckles, That happen 9 yrs ago.


The other thing was we had staked out our place for the Main Street Electical parade (yup this happen a while ago) about an 1 1/2 early and waited. Just when the parade ws starting a family of 5 or 6 started to try to crowd threw us to get in front.  The family next had struck up a conversation with us earlier and they just edged tighter to us, the people kept on pushing us apart saying we have children  that need to see, we expalined that we did also and that we had waited there over an hour to have that spot so they could see, they kept pushing and I offered them to let there kids up front there kids were at leat 8 and 10 maybe older but they said they would not seperate, I said okay your choice. So we are standing there and my wife said somebody was touching her, her is the oldest kid a boy puttinghis hands between my wife's upper thighs trying to spread her legs so he could see threw them. My wife was wearing shorts and I was not happy, I asked him to stop. A few minutes later he was doing it again, I asked the father to please have him stop, again in a few minutes it started again. When I turned around again the father said he ws going to let the boy do whatever he needed to do to see. I told the father that if it happened again that I would not talk to the boy but me and him could excuse ourselves from the crowd and have a little chat if he would like. Now I am about 6' and 240 with not allot of extra meat on me and was not happy. He must have decided that viewing the parade at the point and time was not that important because when we turned around again they were gone. 

I did not want to hurt anybodies time at WDW but man to let your son and not a toddler even touch a woman like that repeatedly is just asking for trouble.

I am sure I have more when I rmember them I will be back.


----------



## zakatak

Thanks, everyone!  Here are a couple more for some giggles:

Ken getting a little bit nervous before Haunted Mansion!





Ken next to Spaceship Earth.





Hmmm... I wonder if Ken would like MVMCP?


----------



## jiminyfan

who decided to use the bushes on the way into the ANIMAL KINGDOM as her personal restroom.  And yes, we caught it on film for proof.

ICK!!!!

We could not believe it


----------



## MELSMICE

> _Originally posted by jiminyfan _
> *who decided to use the bushes on the way into the ANIMAL KINGDOM as her personal restroom.  And yes, we caught it on film for proof. *



Are you kidding me - GROSS!


----------



## tomerin

this past july while in EPCOT i was quite shocked to see a rather well dressed young mother practically ripping the hair out of her daughters head. i mean having a handfull of hair and swinging her from side to side and screaming at her. my DW and both of my DS could not believe it.  well as we approached she stopped . as we passed i told my sons that at least i dont treat you guys like that and my wife remarked how isnt WDW supposed to be a happy place.  i looked at her in dusgust and proceeded to walk away.


my second shocking encounter was in more in line with current events. The Red Sox winning the series. yes, i am a yankee fan.  its not shocking they won but just the way they steamrolled through 2 teams that won over 200 games between them. sorry straying off topic here..

well my family and myself were passing the pool at ASM in 2002 when someone stands up in a crowded area and yells at me to take of my shirt so he could wipe his ###### with my shirt.yes it was a yankee shirt. my son said he was pointing to me so i stopped and looked back at them. then his friend joined in and proceeded to make fun of my shirt. i could see their girlfriends hide in embarrassment. my wife came over to me and said why did they talk to you like that and tired to get me to leave. i am not one to shy away from anyone who confronts me but i was speechless.  i looked at my wife and said they must be Red Sox fans.  they both smiled at me and before they could say anyithng else to me i looked at them and said 1918!!!! they both then made some ape like noises and we left.  not too bad considering the intense Red Sox and Yankee rivalry but in WDW!! it wasnt the confrontation about sports but my wife was very uncomfortable walking by the pool for the rest of our vacation fearing i would be confronted again. that bothered me as much as having my kids witness these 2 idiots in action. needless to say i did not wear any yankee shirts at WDW this summer. LOL!

it pains me to say this but congradulations to the Red Sox!! they taught the yankees how to play the game as it was meant to be played


----------



## lauran cameron

I remember back in 2000, I was on vacation with my family and our friends, we rented a grand villa at the boardwalk and us "kids" got the upstairs bed room.

One night we decided to stay up late...(3AM good enough?) and sit outside on the balcony over looking the boardwalk.  

As we watched, two men were walking, and they lifted open the flaps of one of the midway carts, and no less than 30 seconds later, they both come running out with arms full of the prizes!!!  

My little brother grabs the camera and takes a pic of them running away with the prizes...they see the flash and one of them yells, "oh S%$#!" and continues to run away.  

I was so surprised that someone would do that, and why?  

I'll never forget that...I hope they got caught *humph*


----------



## Laralyn

Did you turn the pictures over to security? Good for you, thinking of it. I probably would have been so surprised I would have forgotten that I had a camera nearby.


----------



## lauran cameron

well, we only had a little kodak throw away on hand, and you couldn't really make out what was going on anyways  ...
other wise I/we would've deffinately turned those pictures in.

I just remember us feeling like little detectives for America's Most Wanted haha  

I hope that niether I, nor anyone else will EVER have to see that happening again *shakes head*


----------



## disneyfreaks2

We have seen children playing in the fountains at Downtown Disney in just their underware. Most times they seem to be from another country. It's just a shock and then having to explain to your kids why they are doing it.


----------



## mushumadness

Last year my parents and my two nieces were at MGM at the star tours ride, they asked the cm a question about my youngest neices hieght, and he just ignored the question and sai and I qoute "why dont you guys just go back to your country we dont need the english here"

Now they were disgusted but didnt say anything just left the park, with my older neice in tears as she understood what the cm meant.  I just by chance called them that day and heard the full story, I told them to sit tight and I would sort it from back here in the UK.

Its just a shame as we have been coming over fom the UK every year sunce I was 5 (and I am 22 now) and we never ever got treated in such a way before, I mean if we arnt welcome then why advertise wdw in the uk brochures,

I am really wary as to this years trip, I hope nothing happens like this again


----------



## 3DisneyNUTS

(((sorry you had to go through that))) There are jerks evrywhere. I hope that doesn't ruin your view of WDW or the US.

I had something similar happan at Atlanta airport. The attendant made a comment about me being from up north (but used derogatory statements). 

 Hopefully your parents looked at his name tag and complained to the management. I am sure Disney doesn't want their employees speaking that way to their guests.


----------



## ChairborneRangr

In a free country, people are free to say stupid things, and you are just as free to chat with their manager.

Definately complain, and definately know that this is not a majority view here, and definately not a Disney sanctioned view!


----------



## Mortlives

> _Originally posted by mushumadness _
> *I told them to sit tight and I would sort it from back here in the UK.
> *



Out of curiosity, how did you sort it, and what response did you get?

Kungaloosh!
Morticia.


----------



## bethbuchall

> _Originally posted by disneyfreaks2 _
> *We have seen children playing in the fountains at Downtown Disney in just their underware. Most times they seem to be from another country. It's just a shock and then having to explain to your kids why they are doing it. *



When we were there in May, one of my 5 year old's favorite things was playing in the fountains in Downtown Disney.  We took his shirt off (left his shorts on).  While we were there, several other people did come and let their children strip down to their underwear.  They were all young and so happy...I didn't have a problem with it.  A woman and her daughter came by, and the woman had to tell her daughter in a extra loud voice how classless we were for allowing our children to play half naked in the fountain.  I figured that I'd rather be classless and see the pure joy in these children's faces.  He'll never be 5 again, and by the next time we go, a simple fountain won't hold the same magic.  It certainly wasn't hurting anyone.

So maybe I am the source of a Disney shock!


----------



## Dee & Greg

We leave in 48 hours, and I hope I don't come back with a "shock" story!  We've been 8 years in a row, and have never experienced anything like these stories!  Probably because we're so starry-eyed that we don't pay attention!


----------



## PratersloveDW

mushumadness. I am curious to know what happened when you called or 'sorted' out the problem.  I am so sorry that this happened to your family.  Some people think they are better than others (I think this CM was far beneath your family!).  I hope that your next trip is magical with no shocks!!


----------



## mushumadness

hiya

when i called the customer services i explained that i was sorting a problem my parents were at mgm and had been insulted, and were upset. I explained it wasnt the kind of treatment i would expect people who pay thousands to travel to the states or any one else to recieves

the manager said he was sorry and asked for my parents to come to the main desk at mgm. i said ok and thank you for being nice and accepting that a cm had done wrong

my parents took the little ones to the main desk, where the manager was waiting with two goodie ags for the girls to which they were delighted, my parents were told that all nationalitys were welcome and that the cm would be reprimanded.

they were happy with the answer and so was i i hope this year will be ok


----------



## jjarman

bump


----------



## musicalSaranader

Mushu, I'm glad that got settled, and in such a friendly way.  It was so nice of the manager to give the girls goodie bags!


----------



## castleri

I've seen small children playing in the water squirters (fountains) all over Disney with and without clothes - most often with at least underwar and thought - wouldn't it be great to get so much pleasure from something so simple" and isn't it great that their parents know enough to slow down and let them have that time.  
NowToo often you see the parents dragging the children along commando style to get to the next ride that will not be appreciated by a child that age anyway.  Now if it were older cildren (teens) or adults in their underwear I'd probably be as shocked as I was the day a man changed from his bathing suit to shorts standing by his lounge chair at Blizzard Beach without even wrapping a towel around himself first.


----------



## ericamanda01

BBUUMMPP!!!!


----------



## airforcewife

I actually read this entire thread!  So do I get some sort of Dis prize?  Whew! It took forever, but it was sooo entertaining!!!  Wow I don't know whether to be scared of  rude south American teenagers, scary abusive parents ( who should just be taken away. The kid gets to stay) . But now I'm on my guard against spot stealers at parades and shows!  Dh was thinking of eating lots  of spicy Mexican food a few hours before a parade.  His digestion system does not process that type of food well.  It gives him...well use your imagination.  Lets say he could clear us a path if he ate enough of that stuff.

I'm so on the lookout for this trip!!!  

Robyn


----------



## mom2rb

OK, I wasn't at Disney at the time but here is my story. I was at the book store with MIL and 31/2 year old twin DS. The boys tell me they have to go potty. While we are in the stall the lady next to us was very loud. My sons start saying " It smells like poop in here.  Mom why does it smell like poop I only have to pee? It sure is stinky in this potty."
I was horrified. I tried to get out of the store with out anything else happening, but no. As we are finding Grandma and trying to leave my kids are singing " farty,fart,fart  farty,fart,fart" all the way out.


----------



## Dee & Greg

And we had our first "shock" in 8 trips!  (See page 59 of this thread.. we hoped not to have a shock!)

We ate Dinner at Cal. Grille last Thursday evening after Spectro.  We stayed a BC, and were trying to figure out the best way to get back to our resort.  MK had closed.  We decided to take the monrail to Epcot and catch a bus to BC.  Sorry, no busses.  So we get off the monorail at the Poly to take a bus to DTD & then our resort.  Sorry for all the info..  Anyway...
We're waiting at the bus stop at the Poly with only one other family who needs to do the same thing as us.  It's about 9pm.
Slowly other folks start showing up at the bus stop and they look like they have been to a Polynesian Luau?  They have leys and empty drink glasses.
Soon the area really begins to get crowded.  No bus.
People are getting louder.  NO bus.
Finally, a single bus arrives for DTD.  Now, we were the first ones there, but now a huge, angry crowd has formed.  People are pushing.  I noticed an older man approach the bus driver's side of the bus, evidently wanting to speak to the bus driver.  Next thing I know, two younger (30's?) men are pushing and yelling at each other.  Sorry for the slur, but, they had big "Jersey" accents.  "You can't talk that way to my Fatha!  Shut your Pie-h**e".    Next, fists are flying.  A Fight!  EEEKK!  I jumped on the bus with my DH and the bus driver closes the door and we drive off... leaving the two men still fighting, and the older gentleman trying to break it up!

Shocker!


----------



## hayleypiesmom

> _Originally posted by mom2rb _
> *OK, I wasn't at Disney at the time but here is my story. I was at the book store with MIL and 31/2 year old twin DS. The boys tell me they have to go potty. While we are in the stall the lady next to us was very loud. My sons start saying " It smells like poop in here.  Mom why does it smell like poop I only have to pee? It sure is stinky in this potty."
> I was horrified. I tried to get out of the store with out anything else happening, but no. As we are finding Grandma and trying to leave my kids are singing " farty,fart,fart  farty,fart,fart" all the way out. *



I just had to LOL at this one, as I had nearly the SAME thing happen.  

When my dd was probably about 4 years old, we went into a public bathroom-- she was beginning the "independent" stage, and insisted on going into the stall alone.

Just in the above situation, another patron  (and the only other person in this restroom) was "very loud."  My little dd was very quiet for a minute, or two (obviously studying the situation) then chose to break the silence  VERY loudly with, "Mommy, is that YOU out there tooting?"

How do you respond?!  "No, baby, it's not me.... now hurry up, please!"  [So we can make a run for it before the other lady gets out of there.... luckily, we did!]  LOL!


----------



## MELSMICE

Just returned & wanted to add my "shocks" 

Last Friday we were in EPCOT for the Food & Wine Festival.  It's around 8 p.m. or so & we are at the end of our "tour".  We're in the UK & there is this couple there with their 2 young children in strollers.  Well, the couple COULD NOT keep their hands off of each other.  They were literally making out right there in public.  They seriously should have considered going back to their room pronto!!!!!  It was a little much.  

Today we were at Super Soaps for a bit & we were in a large crowd watching a Live Talk on Stage.  Three people in those ECV's just came through the crowd when there was really no path.  One gentleman (& I use the term loosely) literally ran one woman down - ran right over her foot & almost knocked her down.  Her foot was caught under the ECV & she told the guy you need to back up I can't my foot out.  His wife was behind him on one & they were both uttering some unkind words to the crowd around them.  They really should have gone around the crowd - not through them.   

There was something else I wanted to post, but for the life of me I can't remember it now - oh well, maybe I will!!!!!


----------



## MELSMICE

I remember - actually I guess this is kind of funny...................  

We spent our 1st 2 nights at the YC.  My DH usually gets up & jogs in the morning, then gets the newspaper & a cup of coffee while he winds down from his jog.  

Sunday morning he bought his coffee & paper & sat in the YC lobby to read it.  He took out the Sports section & set the rest of the paper down on the coffee table.  He said that as soon as he set it down people came up & started taking sections to read -  no one even asked whose paper it was.  He came back to the room with only 2 sections because he said everyone around him had the other sections.  

We went to the YC Galley for breakfast & sure enough, people were sitting there reading "his" paper.    He actually got a kick out of it & said he was glad he could do something nice for all the guests for only $1.50!


----------



## riopooh

Melsmice - the people who "shared" the paper were probably reporting that they were shocked when your husband actually took two sections of the paper back to his room!  (Can you believe that guy was acting like this paper was his...!!!)


----------



## paigevz

it was our first trip to WDW.  We watched Illuminations and is was so great!  Then, the huge crowd starts moving towards the exit, and this man just totally attacked his son!  He had a map in his hands and just ran after the kid, hitting him with the map and screaming at him (it wasn't English or Spanish, so we don't know what he was screaming).........the kid was about 13 or 14 and went running away and crouched behind a bench.  The other people in the group just watched.  We had our little 4 year old son on dh's shoulders, and I remember just being so schocked.  Just as quickly as he started, the guy stopped, and they all were walking to the exit with the crowd.  The boy was crying, and still said a couple things to the man's back who just kept walking.  Later, the mom (I think) dropped back and put her arm around him and talked to him, and still later (we're all still walking to the exit), the dad dropped back and said something to him and then ruffled his hair.  I have no idea what it was all about, probably just teen attitude and dad had enough, but I've never seen anything like that anywhere, and the whole crowd around them seemed shocked.

On another note about losing toddlers, our ds couldn't open doors yet at home, and we stayed (not at Disney) in a hotel on vacation this summer.  Well, in the hotel, I guess the doors are easier to open.  We had connecting rooms, and had left the kids (my two sons and dniece) in one room watching television with MIL, while FIL was napping in the other room, and we stole a quiet moment on the balcony of the room  FIL was napping in. Suddenly, there was a knock on the door, and when we opened it, there were some people with our youngest son........only about 20 months old at the time.........who said they found him in the hall and remembered seeing him yesterday coming out of our room with us, so knew he belonged there!  He'd opened the door and left, and the 9 and 6 year olds AND MIL hadn't even noticed.  Can you imagine?  It scares me to think of who might have found him instead of those nice people, and I still have occasional nightmares about it.  We had asked MIL to keep an eye on him too, but she said, "I thought you said he couldn't open the door!"  Well, at home he couldn't (and still can't over 6 months later!).


----------



## MELSMICE

> _Originally posted by riopooh _
> [BMelsmice - the people who "shared" the paper were probably reporting that they were shocked when your husband actually took two sections of the paper back to his room!  (Can you believe that guy was acting like this paper was his...!!!) [/B]



I never thought of that - that's too funny.


----------



## DisneyIsMyShrink

I have some shocks from my husband and my recent trip to WDW.

1st  is a good one. While at WDW for 3 days without our kids we spent most of our time watching other people and their kids. I guess it's just habit, but what shocked us was the number of familys we saw with 4 or more children who were all still young. Being from a big family myself and being on the way to being a big family with our 4th on the way. It was really nice to see so many other people like us. When your just at home in your own town you don't see that as much, but in a place with so many people from all over we saw more of it. We stopped and expressed our feelings to some of these people. I know we all can use the encourgement. You wouldn't believe how rude people can be. Everytime my husband and I take the kids out people stare openly, count, and do obvious double takes.(We have 3 boys, ages 4,3, and 19months. The 3 and 4 year old are always mistaken for twins which doesn't help the situation.) Anyway, I was shocked in a good way to see so many large familys. 

My 2nd shock wasn't a good one. My husband and I were sitting at a table outside of The Plaza Restaurant eating and waiting for Wishes when all the sudden my husband was like,"What in the world is that?" I looked and down where the special seating is down below where we were there was this plaid butt bent over. It took a minute to focus on what was going on but then we saw it. The plaid butt belong to someone bent over changing a little girl. The girl was standing up and the woman was wiping her bottom and legs with wipes. I don't even want to think about what she did with those wipes. I'm just glad we weren't sitting down there. Anyway, the bathroom is just a few feet away from there and she had someone else with her so loosing her seat wasn't a excuse. It was gross.  

I was also shocked with the amount of people who smoked wherever they wanted to at Epcot. In the WS where there are a couple benches behind all the flower beds there were ALWAYS people back there smoking. One time my husband and I escaped back there to rest in the shade and they got annoyed with ME because we came and interupted them. I guess they felt bad and didn't want to smoke around me because I was pregnant. If people want to smoke I don't care, but please in places where it isn't allowed except in a certain place I don't understand why they can't just wait till they get there.


----------



## disneylovr1

This happened back in 1985.  It was my familes first trip ever to WDW.  We didn't really have a plan, and our first day we ended up going to River Country.  My brother was 5, and I was 9.  Lunch time came, and we got some hamburgers and took them to the beach to eat.  My dad headed back to get something, and as he was leaving a seagul swooped down and took my brothers hamburger right from his lap!  This was my dads first experience with tourist prices, so the burger was probably like $5 back then.  So at the time he didn't find it very amusing, although the rest of us did.  Now he laughs too.  We still bring that up every time we go back.


----------



## MelessaG

> _Originally posted by DisneyIsMyShrink _
> *I have some shocks from my husband and my recent trip to WDW.
> 
> 1st  is a good one. While at WDW for 3 days without our kids we spent most of our time watching other people and their kids. I guess it's just habit, but what shocked us was the number of familys we saw with 4 or more children who were all still young. Being from a big family myself and being on the way to being a big family with our 4th on the way. It was really nice to see so many other people like us. When your just at home in your own town you don't see that as much, but in a place with so many people from all over we saw more of it. We stopped and expressed our feelings to some of these people. I know we all can use the encourgement. You wouldn't believe how rude people can be. Everytime my husband and I take the kids out people stare openly, count, and do obvious double takes.(We have 3 boys, ages 4,3, and 19months. The 3 and 4 year old are always mistaken for twins which doesn't help the situation.) Anyway, I was shocked in a good way to see so many large familys. *



We have four kids  ranging from ages 6 years to 6 months.  It's nice to hear we aren't the only "big family" who loves WDW.  

(I hope your get your princess this time.  We have three princesses and one pirate)


----------



## ChairborneRangr

Amen on the big families...

Did you notice that the invitations to come over or go out to dinner with others basically dried up as soon as you had your third child?

That is the way it happened for us until we could find others like us.  When we go to a restaurant now it is "Party of 18" 

More people are going back to having big families.  THe old 60's "replacement" model of 2 kids is changing.  I guess people are coming to grips with the fact that every human alive on the planet could fit in the state of texas with plenty of room to move around.

We had 4 kids on purpose  and I wouldn't change.


----------



## LLagow

Ok this one happened to me- we were sitting outside Pecos Bills waiting to watch the afternoon parade.  I didn't realize that we were sitting under some trees with a bunch of birds in them.  Needless to say one of the birds pooped in my hair!  The parade had already started, so I was pretty much stuck there - several people did offer me napkins to help clean up.  Then my DH pulls out his comb and says, here let me comb the seeds out!  YUCK  I had to sit through the whole parade that way, and the walk out of the park, and the bus ride back to OKW!  Couldn't get in the shower fast enough!


----------



## MelessaG

> _Originally posted by LLagow _
> *Ok this one happened to me- we were sitting outside Pecos Bills waiting to watch the afternoon parade.  I didn't realize that we were sitting under some trees with a bunch of birds in them.  Needless to say one of the birds pooped in my hair!  The parade had already started, so I was pretty much stuck there - several people did offer me napkins to help clean up.  Then my DH pulls out his comb and says, here let me comb the seeds out!  YUCK  I had to sit through the whole parade that way, and the walk out of the park, and the bus ride back to OKW!  Couldn't get in the shower fast enough!
> *



Eww!  I'm so sorry that happened to you.  No fun.


----------



## ricktib

> _Originally posted by ChairborneRangr _
> *More people are going back to having big families.  THe old 60's "replacement" model of 2 kids is changing.  I guess people are coming to grips with the fact that every human alive on the planet could fit in the state of texas with plenty of room to move around. *


Actually, I've heard that the world's entire population can fit within the city limits of Jacksonville, FL (albiet the nation's largest city by land area).


----------



## NotUrsula

Remember that when you see those "large families" you may not be seeing nuclear families.  Blended families often end up larger-than-average just by default.  In my case, the look-alike children I'm shepherding are not all mine; I only have one, but my siblings can't normally afford WDW, so I take my nieces and nephews, too.
It's not unusual to see DH & I taking 6 kids through the parks.

Avg. number of children per mother is still dropping in the US; it's 2 right now.  A bit higher in some states, but that's the US avg.
http://www.cdc.gov/nchs/data/nvsr/nvsr52/nvsr52_10.pdf


----------



## MelessaG

> _Originally posted by NotUrsula _
> *Remember that when you see those "large families" you may not be seeing nuclear families.  Blended families often end up larger-than-average just by default.  In my case, the look-alike children I'm shepherding are not all mine; I only have one, but my siblings can't normally afford WDW, so I take my nieces and nephews, too.
> It's not unusual to see DH & I taking 6 kids through the parks.
> 
> Avg. number of children per mother is still dropping in the US; it's 2 right now.  A bit higher in some states, but that's the US avg.
> http://www.cdc.gov/nchs/data/nvsr/nvsr52/nvsr52_10.pdf *



Well the four DH and I have are our doing entirely, and it's nice to go somewhere that we can all have fun without being asked by perfect strangers "Don't you know how to keep them from coming?" and other completely thoughtless and inappropriate comments.  I guess I should save those stories for a thread entitled "Ever had a shock at the grocery store/park/mall/etc..."  Because everyone at WDW has always been wonderful about our family size, and that includes the CM's at WDW-DINE who don't audibly flinch when I make our PS's for ten people at a time.  (grandparents and aunts are usually part of our trip too)


----------



## Hollyann

MelissaG...I understand about the comments.  My twin brother has ten children, with plans to have more!  He & his wife are terrific parents and have 10 of the happiest, most well adjusted kids I've ever seen!  I imagine it's a lot of work (not to mention $$$) to take such a large group to WDW.  However, you probably can't beat the fun!  If you start the other thread (shock at mall/park, etc), I'd love to read it and I'll be posting there, too!


----------



## Missy1961

If you want to start a shock at the mall, etc., do it on the community board.....you can post about all sorts of stuff there. In fact, if I wasn't signing off now, I'd start one myself!


----------



## DizBelle

Date:  11/13/2004
Time:  about 5:00 pm
Place:  Haunted Mansion queue

Here we are!!!  The first day or our trip and our first attaction.  We always go to MK on our arrival day and HM is the first attraction.  So, there we are, standing line.  I see a girl in a group right in front of us.  She is in the 17 to 19 year old age group.  She is wearing a mini skirt.  About an inch below the hem of her skirt, I see here holding on to a white strip of some kind.  I'm not sure what I'm seeing.  So, I continue to look.  Then, I realize what it is.  I look at DH and give him the eye signal to check out this person.  He looks at her.  He looks at me.  We look at her.  And then it happens.  She actually removes here underwear while standing in the HM line.  

I couldn't believe what I just witnessed.  I actually had something to post to the "shock" thread.

Now, this was a very short skirt she was wearing.  I imagine that this would lead to an unsanitary condition in her doom buggy.  'Nuff said.


----------



## ztam3




----------



## MelessaG

> _Originally posted by Missy1961 _
> *If you want to start a shock at the mall, etc., do it on the community board.....you can post about all sorts of stuff there. In fact, if I wasn't signing off now, I'd start one myself! *



Well, I started one, but I am such a "thread-killer" over there it probably won't last until morning.


----------



## leebee

Only made it thru the first 14 pages of this thread...WOW!  I can't believe how some folks act! Two annoying things at WDW... Since my DSis is in a wheelchair, we had handicapped seating at Fantasmic, in the back of the stadium.  It was a pretty crowded night, and during the show some guy stood his young daughter ON my sister's shoulders!  He was very offended when BIL asked him to remove his daughter from Sis's body!  Other shocker is related to the sunburned babies theme.  While at MNSSHP in Oct 2003, the number of kids in heavy fleece costumes was amazing.  Think full head covering and foot covering, dressed like Care Bears, Pooh, Beast, etc.  Very cute but not at all appropriate for eighty degree weather!  What WERE these parents thinking?  I bet we saw 30 kids in these types of costumes...sheesh, the parents were in tee shirts and shorts, sweating like crazy...did they not think of their kids at all?


----------



## mitros

There are web sights where guys take pictures of their girlfriends minus one of her garments in public places {such as WDW} and post them to these sights.   'Nuff said.


----------



## Dragonfly8124

Don't always assume a child has a sunburn.  My daughter has a very rare autoimmune disorder, basically her immune system is attacking her skin and muscle therefore it appears that she has an extreme sunburn.  On numerous occasions I have had "helpful" comments from total strangers to the effect of you know you should take her inside a while or "mommy didn't put any sunblock on you did she honey".  Oh I can't tell you have aggrivating it is because to go in an explain the situation to every "helping" or critical comment would be a waste.  There are many things that can cause a person to look sunburned even though they are not.  Now I do agree there are those that are oblivious to protecting their children to the sun so please don't bash me for that, but I did want to let you all know there are other reasons out there.  By the way we will be there in January so if any of you see a young girl that looks like she is totally sunburned, just know it is ok - this was her wish to go to Disney!

Counting the days, keep up the good info.


----------



## silvio

I´m from Brazil and I have been in WDW several times. Unfortunatly, I have to agree that many brazilian teenagers groups are rude, loud, they cut in front of the lines  and they think they can do whatever they want and no rules apply to them just because they are away from home, from their parents, and have freedom they had never had before. I have heard terrible stories about disrespect, shoplifting and the most shocking one comes next: a group of brazilian teenagers caught a CM and threw him on the lake in MK. I don´t know more details about that but I read it on the newspaper sometime ago.

They usually go to WDW in July or January (our summer). I try to avoid them and when they are around I pretend that I am not brazilian.

It is really a shame all of this, but I must say that these teenagers don´t reflect the reality of brazilian people. Most of us are very nice, polite and friendly. We are from diferent cultures but we respect all and we know how to behave ourselves in a diferent country. Here in Brazil, the people are very helpfull with american tourists, and almost everywhere there is somebody who speaks English 

We don´t have any place like WDW, so, for most of us it is a dream to spend our vacation there. I´ll be there in two weeks and can´t wait to MVMCP and Candleligth Processional. It is my first time in December. I hope it is not too crowded, and not too many brazilian groups.


----------



## Hollyann

Silvio - I hope you have a wonderful time in WDW this holiday season.


----------



## Scrappymags

> _Originally posted by gonga _
> *
> 
> A tremendously fat girl was in the pool and she did not know it but part of her female anatomy was falling out of the BOTTOM half of her suit.  At first i saw a big piece of flesh and did not know what it was, i was shocked and appalled and completely and totally grossed out when I figured out what it was.  It looked like a london broil was hanging out of her bathing suit.
> 
> I have been running on a treadmill ever since.  I have seen lots of gross things in my 40 years but that one still "haunts" me that's how gross that was.
> 
> I think that thing rides shotgun!
> *



Sorry, but I think your post is not in the slightest bit funny.  I'm sure it was much more embarassing for that girl than YOU.  I'm sick and tired of people picking on overweight people because they think it's okay.  aka you're "shotgun" comment.  I guess it wouldn't have been gross if it were a supermodel though huh?  It must be so nice to be as perfect as you.  Sorry, but your comments are inconsiderate and immature and I can't believe they came from a 40 year old.  Must be the mid life crisis talking.

PS I know this is an old post but I had to comment.


----------



## coliebird

> _Originally posted by zakatak _
> *Ok, I'll add in my shock (as in what shock I caused other people) and try to explain it.  I hope you saw me!
> 
> Last February I took a short trip with a friend of mine for 4 nights.  DH stayed home with the kids.  Well, rewind a few months before that, and one of my DDs accidently "removed" Ken's head from his body while they were playing Barbies.    Well, once heads are off, they don't go on very well again, so... dh and I started playing this "game" of hiding Ken's Head where the other would find it.  Ex. on top of his deoderant, on his dashboard, in his pillow, etc...  Quite a bit of silly fun, actually!
> 
> So, fast forward to the trip.  I'm packing the night before and since I'm up late, I place Ken's head on the bathroom faucet so dh will see him in the morning after I've left.  Sweet, no?  I get up at 5am, shower, and am out the door with my friend at 5:30am.  Do the airport thing, get in A line (Southwest), load onto plane, sit and wait... Hmmm... I think I want some gum, so I dig into my fanny pack to get some and guess who is there!  KEN!  OMG, dh got me good!  So, Ken came to WDW with me.  Here is where the shocking thing starts, so if you saw me, now you'll understand.
> 
> Everywhere I went those 4 days, when I took pictures, I held up Ken's Head on my finger in front of the picture!  Yep, had Ken in front of the Castle, Ken enjoying Haunted Mansion, at MGM and even watching the Share a Dream Come True Parade.  Don't believe me?  Here ya go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, dh sent me a goodie package so I had to include Ken in the picture, don't you agree?  See him on the bow?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you saw me, I hope I made you smile!
> 
> Karen *



OMG, I am laughing so loud I'll probably get fired.  That is too funny.  My husband & I did the same thing with an alien head pin, but it never went on vacation.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

not to engage in displays of public nudity, public porn, or public urination while at WDW.  Furthermore I pledge to be respectful of DH and DS, especially if DS is tired.  I pledge to be polite to other guests and CMs.  I pledge not to eat anything off of the ground (or was that another thread?).  I will do my best to avoid Brazilian teenagers.  We will wear sunscreen.  We will not wear clothing with profanity, underwear as outerwear, or wedgie shorts. 

I have decided the Ken head is the most hilarious thing ever (but "You are all pig snot!" is a very close second) and I have told DS he can bring his small plastic dinosaur to be photographed in creative ways at many locations is WDW.

Lastly, I pledge that when my trip is over I will post the shocking things that happen because I am the type of person that will almost certainly witness something!


----------



## ericamanda01

Bump!


----------



## LuvN~Travel

I think the only really bad thing we saw this trip was the family that came close to having a really bad 'knockdown, dragout' kind of fight right in front of the barriers in front of IASW.  Boy, the language they were using!  Let's just ignore the fact that thousands of kids are walking by each way! Sheesh.  They should've just separated and done their own thing.  I'm sure they would've been much happier! 
Of course I forgot about the dude in line in a wheelchair at Liberty Inn.  I can see not being able to manage an ECV, but even using a plain old wheelchair isn't too hard.  I'm sure I'll see a nice big bruise on that ankle in a few days.  And, believe me we were pushing a wheelchair the entire time ourselves.  Oh well....I suppose even people in a wheelchair get impatient. (yes he had better control over his chair than that, saw him later on)
Kim


----------



## Stitchfan

I kind of had a shocking moment. This past trip there was a party of eight people having lunch in the American pavilion in EPCOT and they had all brought their own food to eat. What was the shocking/funny thing was just the sheer amount of food they brought, they each had made themselves their own huge sub sandwich and everyone had their own can of soda plus they had brought big bags of chips and pretzels in with them. I think they may have even had packed a mini fridge in with them ;-) They were a really cute group  What wasn't nearly as cute:

Another shocking moment occurring on the same day in the same place is that I got me a nice little case of food poisoning    and the last day and a half of my trip was completely shot  Makes me wish I had packed my own food too.


----------



## tinkerbee

On our trip in 2003 we were on the boat on the way to the Magic Kingdom and there was this young women with to me look like nothing more than a short shirt and a pair of underwear on!!  

They were shorts but they were horrible.  Everyone on the boat was in shock.  Mothers were pulling their children(and husbands lol)  away from this women.  Later in the day we saw her again and a castmember must of said something because she had longer shorts on.  I mean come on this is a family place not a strip club!!!


----------



## LLagow

We saw a strange thing at the Garden Grill restaurant in Epcot on one trip.  We were there for a late lunch- just a little while before the characters would take a break before the dinner crowd. There were only a few of us left at the tables and the characters started getting a little silly (stealing each others hats, bandanas etc. and chasing each other around to get them back). Then chip starts walking around with a paper towel on which he has written Cherryl smells!!  After a few minutes on of the waitresses runs up and grabs it from chip and rips it up!  She did not look happy ( one can only assume this was Cherryl) We left a few minutes later so we didn't get to see if Cherryl took any revenge on Chip.


----------



## Laralyn

We didn't see too many shocking things, except some very angry parents and very unhappy kids. Charlie (my boyfriend) said he wished he had his video camera with him so he could capture some of that "magic." The most shocking was a mother looming over her 2 or 3 year old son, her face red with fury, shaking him by one arm in time with her words as she screamed at him, "When we get back to the hotel, I am going to BEAT you!"


----------



## huey duey & luey

On my last trip, my ds didnt want to go back in his stroller and was screaming and a couple walked past and said Satan called he wants his son back


----------



## SuzieQMomof3

huey duey & luey:

First of all, great picture!  Second,  were they kidding?  Sometimes a remark like that can diffuse a tense situation, but if they were being snotty that's really unbelievable.  Have they never seen a tantrum?  Do they live on Mars?  Sheesh!  

Try and forget it.


----------



## jgates

huey duey & luey said:
			
		

> On my last trip, my ds didnt want to go back in his stroller and was screaming and a couple walked past and said Satan called he wants his son back



Oh, the tears are running down my cheeks and I cannot stop laughing!!!  My DS did that to me with such intensity once that he wrapped the shoulder strap around his neck doing it and nearly choked himself.  I had finally given up and just started pushing the stroller with him screaming bloody murder.  Finally I stopped and looked and he is contorted in some weird direction with the strap wrapped around his neck.  I'm sure I looked like I was ready to be reported to social services!!  I feel your pain!!!


----------



## huey duey & luey

thanks.  I made sure to point out to the couple that if screaming kids were a problem they should probably pick another vacation destination


----------



## Terry S

One day we were sitting on a bench waiting in front of the old Art of Disney Store for our Family Magic Tour to start and some women walks by us dragging her kid and says "excuse me" as she yanks her child by the arm to the side of the building beat her child and walked back to the stroller and threw the child back into it.  I was so shocked as were my kids.  This was the beginning of our Family Magic Tour.  It did put a bit of a damper on it.


----------



## CynJ

lol I survived 63 pages!!!!!  

Some of these stories!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




My mom and I had been meandering thru the trail at the Canada pavillion making our way to the theater- there was a couple with two sleeping twins in a stroller along with us and this other older couple.  Now let me first say that I am a heavy person myself and I am not going to describe this man to you all to make fun of his size - merely his particular actions.  The older couple were very pleasant looking folks, lots of smiles and laughing - looking like they were really enjoying the park.  However - the husband of the couple was a big, big man, and he had an absolutely enormous beer belly that he kept rubbing and rubbing as he went along.  He kept saying to his wife that his stomach was killing him and she had whipped out some pepto that he was swigging.

Fast forward a bit and we are all in the theater, just the three little groups.  The girl comes in and gives her talk then starts the show.  Just as the lights went down there was a brief moment of silence that didn't remain silent as the theater was filled with a very loud, sustained blast of someone breaking wind - the next thing we hear is the wife saying  "you jack### - stay there and enjoy your own stench" with the sound of her moving around and then the man said to all of us "sorry everyone, I don't think lunch agreed with me"  

The theater smelled like something died in it - it was awful.  lol


----------



## ztam3

ROFL!!!!!!!


----------



## krystyana

I can't believe I made it through the whole thing!  This has kept me entertained for days.  I have a few of my own!  Before I begin let me say I love Disney and it will always be magical but wow!
     On our honeymoon trip we did the land/sea deal.  We were at the MK and decided to head back to the BC for the evening.  We went to wait for a bus back to the BC.  Finally one arrived(we had never waited that long) and it was designated to go where we were looking for.  We boarded the bus and waited....and waited....and waited.....finally we asked the bus driver if we would be going....no answer...finally my dh, who has very little patience to begin with, says well lets get out and check to make sure we are on the right bus.  No sooner do we step off the bus, the driver closes the doors and drives away in an empty bus leaving us in shock.
       so we shake it off and enjoy the rest of our land portion.  On the first day of the cruise this woman and her 7or 8 year old son are sitting by the pool.  I'm not sure what exactly the child did but the woman smacked this child so hard across the head that we heard the slap across the deck.
        On the next day we went to Nassau we were walking off the ship and into town.  There is this large covered structure that you walk through entering the town....A man was carrying his son on his shoulders.  This child hit his head off of the ceiling of the structure and knocked him off his fathers shoulders.  The poor kid was totally dazed.
     By the way FYI dried blood is still a health concern, some contagions can live in it for years.  All bodily fluids should be approached cautiously.


----------



## Jillpie

Oh CynJ...you just made me laugh RIGHT OUT LOUD, and I'm all by myself.  The visual of that was absolutely hysterical!!!!! omg.  So funny.

I am loving this entire thread!!!!


----------



## 3DisneyNUTS

Ok two shocks one not funny actually sad. We were at fantasmic for the first time ever and a little boy 2 rows back threw up everywhere. It started with coughing and went into dry heaves then vomitting  The shock was they stayed to watch the show  poor kid 

Second we were at the bathroom around the corner from the new stitch ride and there is a round planter with a bench made out of concrete right in front of the bathrooms so you can sit an wait. Well a child about 3 was pulling out all of the newly planted baby plants and just plopping them back down. Mom and dad were preoccupied with the sibling but Grandma who was in her 60-70s brought it to mom's attention. The Mom said "He didn't do that!" in a condesending manner to the gma. So I spoke up and said "actually he has been pulling out all of them about 10 at least." So as I said that he starts again and she yells at him. My Dh had come from the bathroom so I did the switch DS was sleeping in the stroller. After I came out I would have figured they would have replanted them in the holes they were plucked from. NOPE the family was gone and all the plants were uprooted. I told a cast member and they were oing to call the appropriate people to fix it. Poor plants.

LAst "shock" was how freakin busy it was the days before Thanksgiving especially the wed before and thanksgiving day! OMG it was nuts. All the more reason we will be one of THOSE families that pulls their children out of school for vacations.


----------



## hauntedcity

Okay, so there we (my wife and I) were, just sitting at the umbrella tables outside of the Downtown Disney McDonalds, drinking our lemonade, and trying to stay out of the rain. I'm doing a little people watching, scanning the crowd, having a perfectly nice time, and I see... something.

"Don't look now, but look over there," I whisper to my wife.

"Oh, my goodness, that's horrible! Does her mother know she's dressed like that?" A pause, and she says, "Quick! Take a picture!"

"What?" I reply. "Are you crazy? No way!"

"Seriously. Quick. Now."

Well, long story longer... I did it. I pretended to take a picture of the gulls carrying off french fries, but I captured the moment nonetheless.

Here it is... our shocking moment at Disney World:





I hate to be rude, lady, but please... pull those pants up.

Rude guy,

Me


----------



## MELSMICE

hauntedcity said:
			
		

> I hate to be rude, lady, but please... pull those pants up.



Me oh my!  That is a shocker - not a good one either!


----------



## Missy1961

ewwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## KimR

hauntedcity said:
			
		

> I hate to be rude, lady, but please... pull those pants up.
> 
> Rude guy,
> 
> Me



Sheeesh, SOR_RY!  Hey, I thought it was the style these days!   Next time I'll wear black so it matches my pants!


----------



## lovethattink

My most shocking Disney memory happened at MGM.  My husband who is super shy shocked me twice in one day.  1st there were street actors who were telling people not to drink the water.  My dh was watching and listening from afar.  I was tending to my son not paying any attention.  My dh said he'll be right back.  He excused himself through the crowd, went up to the water fountain.  Took a drink, let out a yelp, and fell totally still to the ground.  The actors weren't sure what was going on at 1st and the people were laughing thinking he was part of the act.  He couldn't keep a straight face very long.  He started to laught and said he just had to do it.  Everyone laughed, and I was opened jawed, that my shy husband would actually do that in front of all those people.  
     The 2nd thing he did was volunteer to be Al in the Tim the toolman segment.
---My most recent shock was at the food court of PORS on Saturday of Thanksgiving weekend.  The line for hamburgers was haulted completely as the CMs argued over howmany toothpicks to put in a bacon cheeseburger.  After 10 minutes, they realized the line had grown really long and asked if anybody had been helped.  Nope, nobody helped, just standing in line thinking who cares how many toothpicks, just make the burger all ready!


----------



## KimR

OMG, lovethattink - that is hysterical (the one about your husband)!  I think it's great the way people loose their inhibitions in WDW. I'm very quiet too, but I've never done anything like that! (Well, okay, so I've flashed my undies a time or two - but that's as far as I go! ) 

Now this isn't really 'shocking' like some of the others but it did make me laugh. My sister and I were in MK and this family walks past us with this boy about 8 or so screaming 'THIS IS THE WORST DAY OF MY LIFE!!!' My sister and I looked at each other and both of us said almost simultaneaously 'I want to be that kid!!!'


----------



## MELSMICE

KimR said:
			
		

> Now this isn't really 'shocking' like some of the others but it did make me laugh. My sister and I were in MK and this family walks past us with this boy about 8 or so screaming 'THIS IS THE WORST DAY OF MY LIFE!!!' My sister and I looked at each other and both of us said almost simultaneaously 'I want to be that kid!!!'



If it only gets that bad, then I want to be that kid too!


----------



## MommyPoppins

hauntedcity said:
			
		

> I hate to be rude, lady, but please... pull those pants up.
> 
> Rude guy,
> 
> Me




         LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can't believe you took a picture! LOL!


----------



## CynJ

lol - no one is gonna tell me that them there undies can possibly be comfortable......yikes!


----------



## zakatak

This one happened just this past Friday morning on the Monorail.  Not too terribly shocking, but the most shocking thing of a GREAT trip, none the less.  We were getting on at the Grand Floridian after touring the Christmas Decorations.  We were second in line for the Monorail when it pulls up.  Just as I approach the CM to ask if we could ride in front (dh, ds 8, dd 6, dd 4), this couple with a stroller barges through the stroller gate and interrupts us and gets the front car.  We were not happy but did not make a scene.  When we stopped at MK, we got off and watched.  They also got off, it was a woman, man, a child about 18 months old and an infant in a infant seat.  Now call me crazy, but neither one of those kids could have possibly appreciated the front car, so basically that couple barged their way in front of three little kids who really wanted to ride up front.  And since we weren't staying at the resorts on the monorail, it was their only chance.    

That was the only shocking thing we experienced in 9 days!  Gotta love THAT!   

Karen


----------



## ericamanda01

BUMP


----------



## PamNC

but it made us so mad.  It's shocking because it has to do with a CM with a very bad attitude, something you don't usually encounter.  We stopped by the American pavillion and went inside to hear Voices of Liberty.  We had already seen the American Adventure so after the singing we wanted to leave.  It was quite crowded and we couldn't figure out how to get out of there.  So, we asked a CM where we could exit and she very rudely said "The same way you came in."  Not in a nice way, she said it with a cutting, smart alec "you're a dumb ***" edge to it.  You know what I mean.  So very un-Disney.  We walked away and then my husband decided she shouldn't get away with it.  So he walked up to her and said, "Let me see your nametag, I need your name."  She was so scared she turned white and started stuttering, trying to say something.  I think we scared her to death.  We didn't report her because we figured we scared her bad enough by asking her name.  She knew she was dead wrong.

PamNC


----------



## LLagow

My Dh and I have a theory that all the people who work at Universal are ones that got fired from Disney for not begin polite and cheerful enough!
Llagow


----------



## MELSMICE

LLagow said:
			
		

> My Dh and I have a theory that all the people who work at Universal are ones that got fired from Disney for not begin polite and cheerful enough!
> Llagow



LOL - you're probably right!


----------



## phamton

LLagow said:
			
		

> My Dh and I have a theory that all the people who work at Universal are ones that got fired from Disney for not begin polite and cheerful enough!



Actually no.  Many of the same employees you see at Universal also work at WDW part-time.  Others choose to work at Universal because it pays better than Disney and has a more flexible schedule with better benefits.  Plus, I personally know 2 Universal employees that were fired last month and then were hired at Disney. 

I have family members that work at Universal and find this blanket statement as offensive.  Years ago, we went to Universal and found many of the workers there rude.  That image has change radically the last few years.  Universal employees have gotten friendlier and Disney employees have gotten more grumpy.


----------



## DizBelle

I suppose it's hard to find thousands of always-cheerful employees.  There's going to be one or two Grumpys in the bunch of Happys.


----------



## DeterminedOne

I was at AKL a few weeks ago in the restroom near the pool.  When I went in the stall a woman was standing in front of the mirror with her children.  I didn't even think about what she was doing but when I came out of the stall she was standing there buck naked and changing into her swim suit.  I about fainted!  I see ta ta's all the time on tv, but to see another woman's  crotch.  My mind almost couldn't process what I was seeing.  Guess she thought it was okay since she was in the women's restroom, but YUCK!  I did not want to see that.


----------



## DizBelle

Note to self:  if you're going to change in the restroom, go into a STALL!


----------



## LLagow

I'm sorry- I didn't mean to offend anyone.  We just had a bad experience at Universal a couple of years ago and we haven't been back since.  I should know better than to make a blanket statement like than


----------



## phamton

LLagow said:
			
		

> I'm sorry- I didn't mean to offend anyone.  We just had a bad experience at Universal a couple of years ago and we haven't been back since.  I should know better than to make a blanket statement like than



Apology accepted.  I know I probably over-reacted.  Like I said, I had a bad expereince a couple of years back at Universal also.  Just so you know, Universal really seems to be getting its act together and catering to the guests more.  You might be pleasantly surprised.  Both my teen sons work there, one at U.S and the other at IoA. They've never worked for Disney but we have APs for Disney and love it also.

Sorry for coming on so strong.


----------



## Missy1961

We need to get this to 1000 replys. I know we can!


----------



## airforcewife

wow that stupid guest tricks was so funny, I burst out laughing!  I am amazed at some of this stuff!


----------



## wasabi girl

Note to self....only drink bottled water (the water fountains are NOT for drinking), always have hand sanitizer and clorox wipes, and NEVER step in any "puddles", especially if it hasn't been raining....


----------



## jgates

not that this has anything to do with shocks....and maybe Phamton can confirm?  When we were at Universal, there were a few CM's in the same line as us for Mummy.  One of the kids was working at a different attraction (sorry - can't remember which) and really wanted to work at Mummy.  The girls were asking if he had enough points or tokens to get in.  He said no - he had been late for work a couple of times and had lost points, etc.  They were explaining to the 3rd or 4th kid that you start each month with a certain number of points.  You get points deducted if you are late, have complaints against you etc.  You can also get bonus points for certain things (I am assuming good reports from guests etc).  In order to work at the Mummy you had to be top of the line and have a certain quantity of points to even be considered.  Phamton, does that sound about right?  

That isn't really shocking, but I thought it very interesting.


----------



## phamton

jgates said:
			
		

> The girls were asking if he had enough points or tokens to get in.  He said no - he had been late for work a couple of times and had lost points, etc.  They were explaining to the 3rd or 4th kid that you start each month with a certain number of points.  You get points deducted if you are late, have complaints against you etc.  You can also get bonus points for certain things (I am assuming good reports from guests etc).  In order to work at the Mummy you had to be top of the line and have a certain quantity of points to even be considered.  Phamton, does that sound about right?



Actually, that is true. Some infractions are worth more points such as saftey violation: such as not double checking a seatbelt or letting a child on that doesn't meet the height requirements. If you lose points from a safety violation, you will be transferred off of all rides and reassigned to a non-ride like Shrek, Twister, etc. When you lose all points, you are fired or suspended for a week or so and then put on probation when you return.

Mummy does have the cream of the crop.  You have to be invited to work at the Mummy.  One of my sons works at the Mummy and his younger brother works at Spiderman merchandise as he just turned 16 and is too young to be a ride operator.


----------



## melindaandrob

Oh my gosh, I think the 'This is the worst day of my life' kid is my son......if it was his day got much better-a time out in MK


----------



## Jillpie

Lovin this thread!


----------



## KimR

melindaandrob said:
			
		

> Oh my gosh, I think the 'This is the worst day of my life' kid is my son......if it was his day got much better-a time out in MK



LOL! It's been quite a while ago - This was in late May/Early June of 2000. Could that have been him?! That would be so funny if it was!


----------



## jeepgirl30

A co worker and I had some extra time from a tradeshow we were attending so we hopped over to Epcot to check out the Test Track.  We were in line behind the most annoying people.  It was a dad and 2 sons I believe.  I can't remember all of the kids now but the one boy was probably around 8.  Totally hyper kid, but hey its Disney he is excited.  This kid kept bumping into me, swinging his leg back and kicking me, elbowing me, etc.  We tried to keep our distance as this kid was really beating me up!  After about 20 min I finally decided he was pushing it and would say excuse me each time he hit me.  His dad would see him and never said a word.  We had a nice distance between us but it didn't matter, he'd use the space to walk backwards then run to his dad.  As he walked backwards he smack into us.  We couldn't take our eyes off him because he'd hit us.  

As we got into the building he kept climbing the railings and then lounge off.  One time he was airborne and yep, landed smack on me knocking us both to the ground.  

His dad turned, shock his head and turned back to face infront of him. My friend finally had it and started yelling at the dad how he needed to control his BRAT!  He never turned to look at either of us!  Finally the kids says "oh well sorry" very flippant and so what-ish.  My friend again said something to the dad and he said "he said sorry what more do you want?".  

the next day I was literally covered in bruises!  My shins and arms were the worst.


----------



## DizBelle

jeepgirl30 said:
			
		

> A co worker and I had some extra time from a tradeshow we were attending so we hopped over to Epcot to check out the Test Track.  We were in line behind the most annoying people.  It was a dad and 2 sons I believe.  I can't remember all of the kids now but the one boy was probably around 8.  Totally hyper kid, but hey its Disney he is excited.  This kid kept bumping into me, swinging his leg back and kicking me, elbowing me, etc.  We tried to keep our distance as this kid was really beating me up!  After about 20 min I finally decided he was pushing it and would say excuse me each time he hit me.  His dad would see him and never said a word.  We had a nice distance between us but it didn't matter, he'd use the space to walk backwards then run to his dad.  As he walked backwards he smack into us.  We couldn't take our eyes off him because he'd hit us.
> 
> As we got into the building he kept climbing the railings and then lounge off.  One time he was airborne and yep, landed smack on me knocking us both to the ground.
> 
> His dad turned, shock his head and turned back to face infront of him. My friend finally had it and started yelling at the dad how he needed to control his BRAT!  He never turned to look at either of us!  Finally the kids says "oh well sorry" very flippant and so what-ish.  My friend again said something to the dad and he said "he said sorry what more do you want?".
> 
> the next day I was literally covered in bruises!  My shins and arms were the worst.



Unbelievable.  And people are surprised that there are so many bonehead adults in the world.  It's because their parents raised them that way.


----------



## transparant

We had an experience last year while we were waiting in line to get on Mission Space.  There were a few mentally disabled people standing in front of us.  One of them (a man) started making obscene jestures to my than 10 yr. old DD.  He than started moving his hips sexually and licking his lips at her.  Needless to say...my whole family was mortified and my poor dd wished she could crawl under a rock!  They did have chaperones with them...but they did nothing to stop him.


----------



## disneymom3

melindaandrob said:
			
		

> Oh my gosh, I think the 'This is the worst day of my life' kid is my son......if it was his day got much better-a time out in MK




Might have been your son, or it was my DD in disguise.  She and I went on a trip by ourselves when she was almost 6 and man, she was whining most of the time we were in MK.  If I didn't have self restraint, I would have been one of those parents who caused others to be shocked.  She wouldn't ride on any of the rides I wanted to go on (we are talking Pooh and Buzz, here, not Alien Encounter of even Space Mtn.) and everything was a problem for her.  I did at one point stop talking to her.  Not very mature for a mom, but when all she would do was argue or whine, it really didn't seem worth it!  So, that was my most shocking moment and it was caused by my usually very sweet tempered child!!

The other one would be that while at WDW with extended family, it was Weds and we had arrived on Sunday evening.  Weds was the day to go to MK and my SIL was commenting that her 3 yo was finally getting into Disney because it was the first day she got to do any rides other than the Safari ride.  This poor little girl is much younger than her siblings and had spent the previous days at other parks and not gotten to do much other than ride around in her stroller.  No Beauty and the Beast, no Playhouse Disney, no Spaceship earth, nothing that she was tall enough to go on.  Man, had I realized that, I would have taken her with our very preschool focused group.  Poor thing--no rides until her THIRD day at WDW!


----------



## momof2inPA

phamton said:
			
		

> Years ago, we went to Universal and found many of the workers there rude.  That image has change radically the last few years.  Universal employees have gotten friendlier and Disney employees have gotten more grumpy.




I'll second that. It's gotten much better, and it's much cleaner than it used to be.


----------



## krissy3483

DeterminedOne said:
			
		

> I was at AKL a few weeks ago in the restroom near the pool.  When I went in the stall a woman was standing in front of the mirror with her children.  I didn't even think about what she was doing but when I came out of the stall she was standing there buck naked and changing into her swim suit.  I about fainted!  I see ta ta's all the time on tv, but to see another woman's  crotch.  My mind almost couldn't process what I was seeing.  Guess she thought it was okay since she was in the women's restroom, but YUCK!  I did not want to see that.



OMG! How....odd! Especially since there were stalls available. I think I would have been frozen wherever I was standing


----------



## TinkBoo&ElliesMum

KimR said:
			
		

> Now this isn't really 'shocking' like some of the others but it did make me laugh. My sister and I were in MK and this family walks past us with this boy about 8 or so screaming 'THIS IS THE WORST DAY OF MY LIFE!!!' My sister and I looked at each other and both of us said almost simultaneaously 'I want to be that kid!!!'



My booger of a son said that more than once on our week long trip to WDW   He said it again at US - where we spent three days. Yeah, he's tortured


----------



## DizBelle

TinkBoo&ElliesMum said:
			
		

> My booger of a son said that more than once on our week long trip to WDW   He said it again at US - where we spent three days. Yeah, he's tortured



I'll take that kind of torture any day.


----------



## boucheresq

just a love bump!


----------



## DemonLlama

OK, I've just read from page one to here in ONE DAY.  Can I get some type of prize?  

I think I should make some little cards to hand out to obnoxious folks on our trip next week.  They will read:

"Please be advised that your actions have been duly noted and will be shared with some 50,000 people on the DIS Boards.  Please be sure to check out the thread on the Theme Parks Attractions and Strategies board entitled "Have You Ever Had a Shock?" in order to enjoy a short report of your outrageous behavior.  Have a Disney Day!"

 ya think?


----------



## HomeSweetDisney

Over the years, I've heard a lot of "Be quiet and enjoy yourself!" but I was pretty shocked when, during our last trip, a young girl of about 7 was crying that she was hot (it was June, who could blame her?) and what I'm assuming to be her father snapped "Shut the **** up and have fun!" I can't believe a father would say that to his kid. Even if it wasn't his daughter, which I'm fairly sure it was, that was uncalled for!


----------



## Lcm2108

Even at WDW, some people are "no good."

Lisa


----------



## MELSMICE

HomeSweetDisney said:
			
		

> what I'm assuming to be her father snapped "Shut the **** up and have fun!" I can't believe a father would say that to his kid. Even if it wasn't his daughter, which I'm fairly sure it was, that was uncalled for!



Sad as it is, we know someone that speaks to her daughter this way.  The poor kid doesn't have a chance.  Very sad.


----------



## musicalSaranader

DemonLlama said:
			
		

> I think I should make some little cards to hand out to obnoxious folks on our trip next week.  They will read:
> 
> "Please be advised that your actions have been duly noted and will be shared with some 50,000 people on the DIS Boards.  Please be sure to check out the thread on the Theme Parks Attractions and Strategies board entitled "Have You Ever Had a Shock?" in order to enjoy a short report of your outrageous behavior.  Have a Disney Day!"
> 
> ya think?



I think that is an EXCELLENT idea!!


----------



## Hollyann

DemonLlama said:
			
		

> OK, I've just read from page one to here in ONE DAY.  Can I get some type of prize?
> 
> I think I should make some little cards to hand out to obnoxious folks on our trip next week.  They will read:
> 
> "Please be advised that your actions have been duly noted and will be shared with some 50,000 people on the DIS Boards.  Please be sure to check out the thread on the Theme Parks Attractions and Strategies board entitled "Have You Ever Had a Shock?" in order to enjoy a short report of your outrageous behavior.  Have a Disney Day!"
> 
> ya think?



Get thousands printed!  We'll all send you self-addressed, stamped envelopes when we go to WDW and help ya pass them out!


----------



## iowadisneyguy

This one is part shock, part hilarious.  It was probably 10 years ago, our family is at Epcot, and my father nudges me and tells me to look at this woman's shirt.  This woman was approximately 80 years old, of asain dissent, and spoke NO english.  We sat next to them for about 25 minutes during a show, they couldn't understand anything in the show, but they were enjoying Disney.  Anyway,  Her shirt said, in HUGE LETTERS, SH*T HAPPENS.  Who would have sold her that shirt?  and what did they tell her it said?  I was shocked, but not too bad as I as laughing so hard.  LOL....I will never forget that one.  I only wish I had a camera with me.


----------



## boucheresq

Ooh, I can't believe I forgot this one - and it's a happy shock!  For our first year anniversary (we spend out honeymoon in Disney), my dh and I decided to go to Key West and fly through Miami.  Well, we found out a month later that tourists couldn't use the beaches at key west because there was a sewage problem.  So we decided to go to Disney Vero Beach instead.  We only rented a standard room b/c that was all we could afford.  Well, we got there late at night and this wonderful CM said "happy anniversary.  to thank you for always spending your happy occassions with us, we have given you a free upgrade to a suite"  And what an amazing upgrade it was!  It was a one bedroom suite with a full kitchen, living room, jacuzzi and two amazing balconies overlooking the ocean.  I cried I was so happy.  And to top it all off, we saved a ton of money b/c we cooked all breakfasts and lunches in the room and only bought a couple of dinners.  With the standard room, we would have had to buy all of our meals.  THanks Disney!


----------



## crzy4mickey

We were in MK this past Tuesday.  While waiting in line for the teacups with my 2 children and a friends 2 children 4 adults and two children came plowing through, unhooked the chain and cut right in front of us!  My DS just looked at me with a look of shock on his face.  I told him that it wasn't right but it just wansn't worth a fight.  She said something about they were waiting in the wrong place but they were now where near the entrance as we were already standing there for at least 10 minutes and she was no where to be seen.  So I just let it go.  The wait time was only about 10 minutes anyway.  We proceeded through the line and the CM stopped the line right at those people.  When it came time for them to let us on they happened to be the first in line.  The CM unhooked the chain and 3 of the adults went running for a teacup (dragging 2 very small children) while the older woman held back my kids from going on until they picked their teacup!  I was mad!  It's not like you werent going to get a teacup being the first in line!  I calmly looked at her and told her to kindly keep her hands off my children!  There were plenty of teacups to go around!  Thank you!  What nerve, I would NEVER put my hand on another child like that.


----------



## DizBelle

crzy4mickey said:
			
		

> We were in MK this past Tuesday.  While waiting in line for the teacups with my 2 children and a friends 2 children 4 adults and two children came plowing through, unhooked the chain and cut right in front of us!  My DS just looked at me with a look of shock on his face.  I told him that it wasn't right but it just wansn't worth a fight.  She said something about they were waiting in the wrong place but they were now where near the entrance as we were already standing there for at least 10 minutes and she was no where to be seen.  So I just let it go.  The wait time was only about 10 minutes anyway.  We proceeded through the line and the CM stopped the line right at those people.  When it came time for them to let us on they happened to be the first in line.  The CM unhooked the chain and 3 of the adults went running for a teacup (dragging 2 very small children) while the older woman held back my kids from going on until they picked their teacup!  I was mad!  It's not like you werent going to get a teacup being the first in line!  I calmly looked at her and told her to kindly keep her hands off my children!  There were plenty of teacups to go around!  Thank you!  What nerve, I would NEVER put my hand on another child like that.



Some people just have no manners.


----------



## HomeSweetDisney

crzy4mickey said:
			
		

> We were in MK this past Tuesday.  While waiting in line for the teacups with my 2 children and a friends 2 children 4 adults and two children came plowing through, unhooked the chain and cut right in front of us!  My DS just looked at me with a look of shock on his face.  I told him that it wasn't right but it just wansn't worth a fight.  She said something about they were waiting in the wrong place but they were now where near the entrance as we were already standing there for at least 10 minutes and she was no where to be seen.  So I just let it go.  The wait time was only about 10 minutes anyway.  We proceeded through the line and the CM stopped the line right at those people.  When it came time for them to let us on they happened to be the first in line.  The CM unhooked the chain and 3 of the adults went running for a teacup (dragging 2 very small children) while the older woman held back my kids from going on until they picked their teacup!  I was mad!  It's not like you werent going to get a teacup being the first in line!  I calmly looked at her and told her to kindly keep her hands off my children!  There were plenty of teacups to go around!  Thank you!  What nerve, I would NEVER put my hand on another child like that.




Someone did this to me during my first trip there when I was 4. Not at the teacups though. According to my parents, I proceeded to kick that person in their ankle  Obviously, I was an extremely well behaved child


----------



## MELSMICE

HomeSweetDisney said:
			
		

> Someone did this to me during my first trip there when I was 4. Not at the teacups though. According to my parents, I proceeded to kick that person in their ankle  Obviously, I was an extremely well behaved child




       

That's pretty good!!!!  I wouldn't blame a 4-yr. old for doing that to a rude adult.


----------



## musicalSaranader

HomeSweetDisney said:
			
		

> Someone did this to me during my first trip there when I was 4. Not at the teacups though. According to my parents, I proceeded to kick that person in their ankle  Obviously, I was an extremely well behaved child



You gave them what they deserved!   Some people....


----------



## HomeSweetDisney

Yes, but then the lady apparently got very upset and told my mom and dad they needed to "get a handle on their child." My dad said she needed to "get a handle on herself"


----------



## EpcotKilterFan

This past week at Epcot I saw something I had never seen before

We were walking past the America Pavilion towards Italy and all of a sudden I hear a woman yelling "SECURITY! SECURITY!" I turn and look and she is running after this man that had just stole her purse!!

There just happened to be a security cast member nearby and she radioed ahead. There was another guest (that right now I suspect was not a "guest") running after him. 

Now where in the world did this guy think he was going! He was halfway through the World Showcase! The woman probably caught him in the act so that is why he was running.  Not sure what happened after that, I am sure they caught him.

So be careful of all of your belongings.

Debbie


----------



## Chim Chiminy

> This one is part shock, part hilarious. It was probably 10 years ago, our family is at Epcot, and my father nudges me and tells me to look at this woman's shirt. This woman was approximately 80 years old, of asain dissent, and spoke NO english. We sat next to them for about 25 minutes during a show, they couldn't understand anything in the show, but they were enjoying Disney. Anyway, Her shirt said, in HUGE LETTERS, SH*T HAPPENS. Who would have sold her that shirt? and what did they tell her it said? I was shocked, but not too bad as I as laughing so hard. LOL....I will never forget that one. I only wish I had a camera with me



My brother taught English in Japan for two years and shirts like that are sold everywhere.  Most of the population doesn't know what they mean, they just know it is English or American and that makes it cool.  
I forget the exact name of the website, I think it is japanese engrish or engrish.com.  Something like that.  Anyways, they have photos and quotes from around Japan that are so funny and absurd I almost pee'd my pants looking at them.  

When my DB returned home last year, those t-shirts were the most requested gift from all of his friends.


----------



## tazz23

Bump!    and its 1000 replies for this thread!


----------



## SnowWhite1985

this past summer, my family and i had gone to epcot. we were trying to board the universe of energy ride..the one with ellen..anyway my family was in a line to get into a row together and this huge obviously foreign family cuts in front of me..literally running..one of them pushed me back so she could get in front of me, then after about 12 of them were done cutting in front of me the last woman somehow punched me in the stomach..i was in complete shock..i couldn't even speak. then during the ride they were translating to the others that did not speak english. i had to remember i was in disney bc i really wanted to let them have it. talk about your big fat obnoxious foreign family reunion!


----------



## foreverscarlett7

Bump!! I absolutely love this thread.  I haven't been "fortunate" enough to witness many of these events, however I think part of my Disney Group last year caused several shocks.  I took my 17 year old brother and 2 of his other friends [also 17]   to Disney and they were very... entertaining to say the least.  They behaved themselves most of the time, however I'm sure they caused several shocks at the ToT, because his 2 friends [my brother knew better] kept rushing ahead of people in line to sit on the concrete wall because they were truly very lazy.  People minded at first, but I think it ended up okay once they realized that the boys wouldn't go very far and wouldn't "cut" when it was time to get inside the building.  They also enjoyed screaming at the "incorrect" spots on ToT... which of course resulted in everyone screaming.  

They also enjoyed making everyone in my group [me, boyfriend, and the 3 amigos] pose in the pictures... so, if anyone has any strange people making weird faces in pictures, that's us  Don't worry, everything was rated "G".  

All in all, I think 3 17 year old boys are pretty shocking in themselves; these are actually pretty fun to be around, though they like doing many things to shock others... like tie each other to stop signs and take pictures of peoples' reactions [it's all voluntary!]

Keep posting everyone!!!

 :thewave:


----------



## vellamint

bumping.......not getting these even though I am subscribed and hate to miss this thread - its great!!


----------



## bytheblood

Darian said:
			
		

> We were at Typhoon Lagoon last October and were in line to ride one of the faster water slides.  There was a family with a teenage daughter (age about 13 or 14)who's dad kept trying to pull down her top and bikini bottom to expose her hiney.  Once he pulled out her bikin bottom front to take a peek.  Mom seemed indifferent, pretended not to see.  They were not from the US and thought maybe they had a different cultural values and so I should just mind my own business, but man, even so....
> 
> The girl didn't seem to be appreciating all the "Lolita" attention she was getting.  It was disturbing and I considered asking her if she was "ok" or getting a cast member.  "Perv" dad saw DW and I glaring at him and he kept his hands to himself.  Maybe it was "innocent fun" and he was just teasing his daughter, but I'm thinkin not... more like wanting to throw him from the top of the TOT and see if he can fly like peter pan....
> 
> Darian
> (not handling the memory well)



 

Umm........his  rear belongs in prison.  I do not care what country you are from, that is abusive and wrong.  Any dad that would humiliate his daughter like that in public needs his !@&* kicked...not to mention, just for doing that in the first place.


----------



## MommyBull

On our honeymoon my husband and I were at Epcot and there was a "Dad" FORCING his very young daughter onto BEAST.  She was crying and screaming and that crazy man wouldn't let up.  The poor baby was probably not even two she'll never want to go to Disney again.


----------



## MHG26

Ok so the most shocking things have probably already been said, but I have to add the few stories I remember from my many trips over the years.

The last couple years was the first times I really realized and encountered "road rage" in WDW.  People get on those ECV's, wheelchairs, or strollers and just plow people down.  Well one day I'm crossing the bridge to Tomorrowland and that bridge gets particularly crowded during the day.  I keep feeling something banging into my ankles/legs, I turn around and see one of those hard, plastic strollers behind me being pushed by this woman that looks very irritated with her baby inside.  I could barely move across the bridge cus it was so crowded so I don't know what she was thinking was going to happen with her constantly banging the thing against my legs, I kept trying to tell myself it was an accident.  Until I got one huge hard bang against my legs, I almost fell on top of her baby!  She hit me so hard that it threw me off balance in the midst of this crowd and she was willing to get her baby crushed to what, move up 2 feet?  Luckily I didn't fall or anything, but my god, is it really that much of an emergency that you need to potentially injure people including your child?  I'm 5'10 and weigh a lot more than people think, I would have crushed her baby without a doubt.  The lady just gave me a dirty look when I turned around and looked at her in shock.

Then I was waiting in line for those rockets in Tomorrowland, I can't remember what the ride is called off hand, but anyway, the line can take a really long time I've noticed on every trip (which makes me question why I keep riding that crappy ride).  So there's this little girl in front of me alone which is odd, but she's maybe 10 so I'm thinking maybe her parents are waiting for her to the side.  Well in the midst of waiting in this hour long line, various members of her family keep cutting in line to come talk to her.  And when I heard them speak, let's just say they were rather "ghetto."  I couldn't believe the huge attitude coming out for this cute girl.  Her brother (probably around 14 or 15) then drops off this toddler with the 10 year old and tells her to take care of it.  She proceeds to drag this cute little 2 year old around by the hand yelling at him to hurry up.  He obviously can't walk very fast and didn't know what was going on, he just waddled around chewing on his hand staring off into nowhere, so I had to help him along and wait for him to catch up to her, but of course this whole process irritated everyone in line behind us.  Then right as we get to the open part of the line where they are about to take you up in the elevator, she starts yelling for her entire family to come over, so about 10-15 children run up and crawl under the bars and fill up the area before the elevators and the CM's let this happen!  They even waited while the children went and got an "adult" to ride the ride cus the toddler was too small to ride with all of them cus none of them were older than 16.  So they bring their 20 year old brother (they told the CM's he was 20 is the only reason I know this) who was wearing incredibly baggy pants and a t-shirt with marijuana leaves (he looked responsible!) who looked completely annoyed by having to go on the ride (how about the entire line of people who were annoyed at having to wait for these guys!).  I end up getting shoved into the elevator with them which was incredibly uncomfortable as they're all fighting and pushing each other.  We get up top and wait for our turn to ride, as soon as those gates open they just push me and the only other person not with their party out of the way to go claim their rockets (this poor man had a toddler with him too that almost got trampled).  What particularly shocked me about this situation was that the CM's watched and allowed this to take place.

Another incident occured when I was a young teenager.  My best friend and I got in line for SM on a very hot and crowded June day.  We know we're going to have to wait for an hour to two hours, in fact we had already waited about half hour by the time we got to the part where it goes under the railroad (now where the fast passes are handed out and where the line usually starts).  BTW, there were no fast passes back then.  Anyway, so this CM comes up to us, a young teenage boy, and starts talking to us.  He's flirting with us and we're just complaining about the lines that day and how hot it was etc. and he tells us we don't need to wait in line.  He tells us he can get us on without waiting and all we had to do was go up the exit and tell the people "baby swap."  We were very hesitant about it cus we didn't know what that meant, we obviously knew it was not on the up-and-up, but after him sort of harassing us about "just doing it" for awhile, we decide to go for it cus he assures us it will be no problem (plus we were like 14).  So we go into the exit and tell the people working there "baby swap" and of course they ask us where our baby was.  We had no clue what they were talking about (of course we assumed baby swapping had something to do with babies), but we didn't know what it was exactly.  Needless to say they "busted" us, but we tried to explain to them that the guy working there told us to do it and gave him his name and stuff then ended up having to go to the end of the line again .  I hope he got in trouble.

My gross story happened in line for the Imagination ride in Epcot.  A kid not too far in front of us in line just vomits everywhere.  He covered the entire width of the walkway so no one could walk around it and everyone had to hop over it.  (I think he had sausage pizza for lunch ).  Needless to say, the mother of the child didn't take the child out of line or even have someone in her party go tell a CM to come clean it up, she just pretended like nothing happened.  When we got to the front of the line we told the CM's about it (wasn't too far from the front).

I luckily have not been aware of any urination incidents or the like.  One thing that does gross me out though is when children pick their noses.  I've seen them wiping their boogers on the rails so I NEVER touch them.  I expect this from children, but what pisses me off is that their parents see them and don't correct them or even acknowledge that what they're doing is gross.  Children won't learn their lessons about right/wrong or in this case just basic hygiene if they're never told what they're doing is inappropriate.  It's just pathetic if you ask me on their parents parts to be so apathetic to the behavior of their children in those parks.  Of course that's nothing compared to the children who run around screaming, tearing things up and putting others in harm's way.  AK was the worst.  My sister and I encountered so many kids running rampant with what appeared to be no supervision.  The worst is when they stop suddenly in front of you when you're walking cus it causes you to almost fall or trample them and then also cause people behind you to bump into you.  I'm pretty tall so it's easy for me to miss small children under me.

My sister and I were in line for that safari thing and this little foriegn kid (not sure what country but he was Asian and his parents weren't speaking English).  They were walking in front of us in line and this kid just kept stopping randomly as he swung from the rails, holding on to both sides so no one could even pass him.  Then he would run up and down the line, even though the line was continually moving and his parents wouldn't even care that their 5 year old just ran off from them, or actually I don't think they were paying attention to even notice.  I wanted to tell him that his child ran off but he didn't seem to care and well the whole language barrier thing.  At one point the dad realized his son was missing and started freaking out yet they still continued in the line (/boggle), when the kid finally ran back up the line to them he gave the kid a severe scolding in some language.  I wanted to tell him that it wouldn't have happened if he had been watching his son as much as my sister and I were .

My other main "shocker" for WDW or DL is going with people who have never been there.  I LOVE taking people who have never been there cus it's neat to show them around and see them enjoy themselves cus it's all new stuff to them, but sometimes I've taken new people who want to leave after 2-3 hours.  I just don't get it.  First of all, who doesn't like WDW or DL?   Second of all, who pays $50+ for a ticket and wants to leave after 2 hours?!  This has happened to me on a few occasions.  I try to make people rough it out longer, but it certainly spoils my day when that happens.  So now I only like to go either alone or with people I know really love it.  I know it's odd to go to WDW parks alone, but I almost have a better time that way, although some of the longer line waits can get lonely.  However with single rider lines and fast passes, I never end up waiting long for stuff anymore, especially when I go alone and know the tricks of timing.

My nice shocker was these 3 little kids, probably ages 3-5 were standing next to me and they told their mom I was pretty and that I looked like Cinderella.  I felt like hell from drinking late the night before, lack of sleep, and lack of make-up.  That made my day though .


----------



## kupperman

Just back Sunday.  The most shocking thing I experienced happened just before Spectromagic was about to begin.  Main Street was dark and my husband, my MIL and my daughter and I were sitting on the curb waiting for it to begin.  We could see it coming down the street, it was about 1 minute away from us.  Then all of a sudden a man about 6 feet tall 180 pounds comes from behind us and bolts over me and my husbands heads.  He hit my husband's shoulder with his foot and continues across Main Street into the crowd on the other side.  He reminded me of a deer bolting across the highway.  He hit my husband and kept going.  A CM saw what happened but the man disappeared in the crowd.  I couldn't believe it.  I don't know what he was running to or from.  We tried not to let it spoil the parade.


----------



## hauntedcity

Just got back yesterday, and if the shock from 70 degrees in Orlando to 15 degrees in Indianapolis wasn't enough, here's a new one...

My wife and I were staying at the Animal Kingdom Lodge, and we had a room overlooking the savannah.  For those of you keeping score, we were overlooking the savannah (the Uzima, I think) on the east side of the resort, where some rooms just out 90 degrees from the rest of the "horseshoe".  If you look at http://allearsnet.com/acc/aklmap3.jpg , we were in the section that runs "north east" of the zebra picture.  Consequently, our balcony was situated perpendicular to the section just to the right of the zebra head.  

Okay, so hopefully you have the setup...  We were watching the animals from our balcony one afternoon, and I glanced over to talk to my wife, and just over her right shoulder is Naked Butt Guy.  She sees the expression of shock on my face, so SHE looks to her right, and... well... there he is, wandering around in his room with the drapes open, dressed in his birthday suit.    

For those of you who haven't stayed at the AKL, they have signs posted that say keep your drapes closed for privacy, because cameras are everywhere, not just from guests, but security cameras to make sure people don't bother the animals.

We made sure to look at the savannah, only the savannah, and nothing but the savannah for the rest of the stay.    

Doug


----------



## IloveWINNIEthePOOH

hauntedcity said:
			
		

> Just got back yesterday, and if the shock from 70 degrees in Orlando to 15 degrees in Indianapolis wasn't enough,




Welcome back to good ol Indiana!    

Great thread!! Gives me some good laughs!


----------



## chipnwendy

While watching Illuminations last Monday at the Cantina San Angel outside of the Mexico pavillion, a girl, I'll say around 10 to 12, walked up to our table and took the straw out of my lemonade.  She then proceeded to put the straw in her drink, and started slurping away as she kept on walking.  Wendy looked at me and asked, "did that girl just steal our straw"?, and I couldn't help but start laughing at the quizzical look on her face.  Definitely one of the stranger shocks I could imagine having at WDW.


----------



## okapi

MHG26 said:
			
		

> My other main "shocker" for WDW or DL is going with people who have never been there.  I LOVE taking people who have never been there cus it's neat to show them around and see them enjoy themselves cus it's all new stuff to them, but sometimes I've taken new people who want to leave after 2-3 hours.  I just don't get it.  First of all, who doesn't like WDW or DL?   Second of all, who pays $50+ for a ticket and wants to leave after 2 hours?!  This has happened to me on a few occasions.  I try to make people rough it out longer, but it certainly spoils my day when that happens.  So now I only like to go either alone or with people I know really love it.  I know it's odd to go to WDW parks alone, but I almost have a better time that way, although some of the longer line waits can get lonely.  However with single rider lines and fast passes, I never end up waiting long for stuff anymore, especially when I go alone and know the tricks of timing.



I think it's great that you don't mind going alone on the rides - that is fun, enjoying the park to your self! I went to MK by myself one afternoon and thought it was a great time.
Getting back to your disappointment with others sometimes...it can be difficult traveling with other people.  Every person is different and their interests are different. I've had people who like to "hang" out at the pool all day long and others who like to see "everything" by 12 (before they turn into a pumpkin).
IMHO: if you really like taking new people - give them a chance to express their interests and move along at their own pace.  Disney can be overwhelming for newbies.  (Even us veterans are constantly discovering new things).
Depending on the time of year you take them can also make a big difference. Some can't handle the heat, humidity or the crowds. Some don't like being rushed or pushed.
If you want to keep a "schedule" for riding, seeing, etc. then let them know that before you get to the park what your time frame is, add some "breaks" along the way -- FP really lets you do that now.  Let them be in on the planning stage as well and let them decide some things too.
Set a time for lunch and if all else fails set up a time to re-connect. (Be specific, so they can find it and you both can find each other).
Me and my DH can go and go ALL day and we don't care how many times we traverse a pathway, my bro on the other hand likes circling a park ONE time only - sees and does it all - but he and his weight find it inefficient to go back and forth for any ride.
Hope some of these insights help a little.  My favorite adage on this is, "When life throws you lemons, make lemonade."


----------



## dopeyone

i've never seen anything too bad at disney. universal is where i've seen: fistfights, alot of drunk people, and basically no order on the rides. the worst thing about disney is getting out of the park after the fireworks. i know it's a long day and people just want to go home, but as soon as the last firework is done, it's a mad scramble for the exits.you don't want to trip or stumble, you will be run over! now we leave early or stay a little later, just to avoid that. fortunately that is the only bad experience i've ever had at disney.


----------



## psycbert

When I was in the MK last year in mid-August, we were wandering near Pirates of the Caribean when two teens (16 - 17, maybe, a boy and a girl) walk by pushing a stroller with a toddler in it.  Maybe it was their kid, maybe it was their little sister, but really, it's no one's business anyway! 
So walking in the other direction in a couple with their daughter, maybe 10 or 11, who snidely yells out "Someone forgot to use a condom!" at the two teens.  I almost died.  
The parents of the girl just smiled, and kept walking, thinking it was funny that their daughter just humiliated two people enjoying their Disney Day!


----------



## DizBelle

Come on!  How could you possibly know anyone's story just by looking at them?!?!?  Maybe they were on a Grand Gathering trip and the toddler was their little cousin or niece.  Either way, it's none of their business.


----------



## Missy1961

And how do you know that they are teens? Maybe they just look young, and they are really in their 20's.


----------



## disneymom3

psycbert said:
			
		

> When I was in the MK last year in mid-August, we were wandering near Pirates of the Caribean when two teens (16 - 17, maybe, a boy and a girl) walk by pushing a stroller with a toddler in it.  Maybe it was their kid, maybe it was their little sister, but really, it's no one's business anyway!
> So walking in the other direction in a couple with their daughter, maybe 10 or 11, who snidely yells out "Someone forgot to use a condom!" at the two teens.  I almost died.
> The parents of the girl just smiled, and kept walking, thinking it was funny that their daughter just humiliated two people enjoying their Disney Day!




Oh my goodness!!  My child would never see the light of day again if she did that!!  And heck for those who said you (one) don't know who's kid that was for sure, I totally agree! (And with the OPs statement that it isn't anyone's business.) I used to go to DL with my older sisters and their boyfriends ALL the time when I was a toddler and preschooler.


----------



## MinnieM21

While at the MK last week my mom and I were walking from Adventureland towards Main Street. It was early in the morning so we were still tired but then all of a sudden we heard a man say to his kid "DADDY PEED IN THE SHOWER THIS MORNING!!!" and he giggled. He was all excited about it and the kid laughed and they went running and skipping together towards Adventureland. That definately woke both of us up! We just looked at each other like did he say...? and we couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## cobbler

My only big thing on my recent trip is when we sit in a spot for the parade and fireworks at night and its not like we are hogging a lot of room but are sitting "indian style" I can't believe how many people just try to squish their way in or say, "can you move so we can sit down" or have their kids sit down right in front of us.

I even had one couple move my things so they could sit down. Those things were there for a reason, my son was in the "road" with other kids playing with the cast members so that was kind of saving his spot for him. I did tell them that the spot is for my son and they need to move. I did get dirty looks though.


----------



## floridagirrl2

My oldest sister had her son when she was 28 and I was 18 (but looked 14).  I used to think it was hilarious to push the stroller at the mall and garner dirty looks (this was in 1974--I think there are a lot more teen pregnancies these days, but it's still nobody's business!)

Lots of parents in their 20s look young--and besides, I am happy to see people enjoying Disney World, no matter what their ages.  DH and I just celebrated his 50th birthday at Disney World this weekend--and every time I saw an elderly couple at the parks, I though "That's us in 30 years!"


----------



## Dave Dizney

We've had a few shocking experiences.  First -- one day at DL, right after opening, my wife had to make a quick stop at the rest room.  From her story, she just got into a stall when a mother and a boy entered the stall next to her.  Before she knew it, the boy in the next stall was peeing on her shoes!  She screamed and lifted up her feet, but the mother and the boy were gone before she could "get herself together."  Not the best way to start out a day.

Another time at DL, I was sitting down holding a location for Fantasmic for one of our kids and my wife (who were making another pit-stop), when a guy with an Austrian accent and biceps bigger than my thighs started cursing at me.  I was just sitting there -- I didn't understand what I had done or what this guy had against me, but I knew that if I aggravated him more I'd be swimming with the Fantasmic barges!  I tried my best to ignore him until he took a swipe at my 6-year-old.  I stood up and despite my rational thought moved quickly toward him, but before I could three other guys (a couple of them Disney folks) tackled him to the ground and dragged him out of the park, as he swore he'd kill me someday!  My wife and other kid just about then came back from the rest room, and before we could say anything asked "Did we miss anything?"

Other shocking experiences include a couple having sex in a quiet pool at Dixie Landings, loosing a child in the Honey I Shrunk the Kids playground, and the "variety" of swimsuits on the people at Disneyland Paris.  But those are for other postings!


----------



## MommyPoppins

Missy1961 said:
			
		

> And how do you know that they are teens? Maybe they just look young, and they are really in their 20's.




I got married when I was 18 and had my first child when I was 19. But I didn't look a day older than 16-17. I hated going out without my husband because of the looks people give you. I always wished I had a big HUGE ring to flaunt around so people wouldn't just assume things. It only got worse when I was 20 and had my second child. Now that I am 23 and due to have my 4th any day now people practically fall over when I tell them that they are all mine. They always say,"You don't look old enough to have 4 kids".   Of course there is always the rude comments people give you for having "too many" children anyways, but thats for another thread.

Also, so what if they WERE 16 or 17. People make mistakes and they shouldn't have to be shunned for them for the rest of their lives. At least they were at WDW together.


----------



## rayelias

psycbert said:
			
		

> When I was in the MK last year in mid-August, we were wandering near Pirates of the Caribean when two teens (16 - 17, maybe, a boy and a girl) walk by pushing a stroller with a toddler in it.  Maybe it was their kid, maybe it was their little sister, but really, it's no one's business anyway!
> So walking in the other direction in a couple with their daughter, maybe 10 or 11, who snidely yells out "Someone forgot to use a condom!" at the two teens.  I almost died.
> The parents of the girl just smiled, and kept walking, thinking it was funny that their daughter just humiliated two people enjoying their Disney Day!




You know what's really shocking about this?  The way that couple responded.  If the situation really was that two teens had a child, there was another response rather than making a rude comment.

I, for one, would look at those two teens and think, "Gee, of all the options they had, they decided to stand up and take responsibility and raise their child in a loving family unit."

How do I know they're responsible and loving, you may ask?  Well, they took their family to DISNEY!  They could have dumped the kid off with Grandma and went to Vegas or Fort Lauderdale and partied it up.

Tis a shame (and a shock) that some people have to make snap, negative decisions about others.  I guess that's the only way to make them feel better about themselves, by belittling others.


----------



## 3DisneyNUTS

So many adults dump there kids off anyway, age certainly has nothing to do with it. While on DCL there are some people that don't even see their children because the kids clubs keep them all day. So to think that just because parents are young means they are irresponsible is absurd. 

 I have a saying...you see in others what you  hate about yourself.... I think Dr. Phil said that LOL

I wish I could think of a snappy comeback to that kid and her family like "Keep up with a mouth like that and this will be you in 2 years minus the husband!" I mean honestly what boy would want to date a girl who talks like that at 10?  She will be good for one thing only and then he'd split.


----------



## liquidsky88

This might be more disturbing than shocking to animal lovers.  While my DW and I were having breakfast in AK, there were all types of birds waiting for crumbs by the tables.  Well, the stork must have gotten tired of waiting for crumbs and started eating the little finches around him.   I heard some children scream until finally one of the fathers chased the stork away.  It was like watching a train wreck.  You can't help but to watch.


----------



## DizBelle

Nature can be disturbing at times but you can't blame the stork for being a stork.


----------



## 3DisneyNUTS

liquidsky88 said:
			
		

> This might be more disturbing than shocking to animal lovers.  While my DW and I were having breakfast in AK, there were all types of birds waiting for crumbs by the tables.  Well, the stork must have gotten tired of waiting for crumbs and started eating the little finches around him.   I heard some children scream until finally one of the fathers chased the stork away.  It was like watching a train wreck.  You can't help but to watch.


omg that is disturbing! Gosh!


----------



## MaryKatesMom

MommyPoppins said:
			
		

> INow that I am 23 and due to have my 4th any day now people practically fall over when I tell them that they are all mine.



I went to WDW two weeks ago with my sister and her family.  My BIL had his three kids in their double stroller while I had my two in my double stroller.  Someone said to him "I can't believe you have five kids." and my BIL said without missing a beat "Yea, and we're not even married.".


----------



## MELSMICE

MaryKatesMom said:
			
		

> I went to WDW two weeks ago with my sister and her family.  My BIL had his three kids in their double stroller while I had my two in my double stroller.  Someone said to him "I can't believe you have five kids." and my BIL said without missing a beat "Yea, and we're not even married.".


----------



## aubriee

3DisneyNUTS said:
			
		

> I wish I could think of a snappy comeback to that kid and her family like "Keep up with a mouth like that and this will be you in 2 years minus the husband!" I mean honestly what boy would want to date a girl who talks like that at 10?  She will be good for one thing only and then he'd split.



I usually have no trouble snapping a come back and unfortunately usually say the first thing that comes to mind.  My first thought when I read what the 10 y/o said was I probably would have said "and someone forgot to teach you manners little miss priss.  You know people really do not like obnoxious little brats like you'


----------



## minkydog

Okay, it has taken me three days to read all these posts and I have about wet my pants twice already. Here are my two stories:

One time I took my kids to Six Flags over Georgia, which is very near me. I hate this park, but someone had given us free passes. we had to go to geust services to have them activated and get special bracelets to let the worker know we needed the handicapped entrance, etc.  While I was waiting, I witnessed two other persons come in to get there handicapped passes activated. #1 was a little girl about 8yo in a full-to-the-hip purple leg cast. The Guest Services worker made that child rise from her wheelchar and _prove _ she could not walk.  #2 was a gentleman of about 55yo, an amputee in a w/c. They did not make him prove his disability, but they would not make allowance for his little 4yo to go with him. They actually said she could wait in line while he went through the w/c entrance. WHAT??!! The kid is 4 years old!! you want her to wait *alone*??  

My other story is a gross diaper story. I'm unhappy to say, this happened to me when aI went with a friend to a restaurant. Her baby was about 6 months old. Halfway through the meal, the kid "made a present"--fudge brownies.  My friend proceeded to lay her baby down on teh chair next to us and pull down her kids pants.  THis was not a fast-food place, either. This was an up-scale restaurant. I had to say something. And then she got all huffy about "she's only a baby" and "nobody will mind"  "I don't want to carry her all teh way to the bathroom." I held my ground--no way was I sitting there having baby dooky changed at my table.  ewwww...


Now, I  *do* check my son's drawers occasionally. He's not potty-trained yet, so when I start to smell him, I sometimes will bend down for a snort.       Hope I didn't offend you.

Cathy


----------



## disneymom3

MaryKatesMom said:
			
		

> I went to WDW two weeks ago with my sister and her family.  My BIL had his three kids in their double stroller while I had my two in my double stroller.  Someone said to him "I can't believe you have five kids." and my BIL said without missing a beat "Yea, and we're not even married.".




I love that one!!  Man, I never think of a good comeback like that!  Good for BIL!


----------



## bbowers

psycbert said:
			
		

> So walking in the other direction in a couple with their daughter, maybe 10 or 11, who snidely yells out "Someone forgot to use a condom!" at the two teens.



Best repsonse to that would have been "Yes, your parents did, unfortunately."


----------



## Belle5

bbowers,


----------



## ekmdisney

BUMP
  :jumping4:


----------



## GroovyWheeler

My fiance and I both have disabilities, and are 24 (me) and 25 (him) years old-he has Traumatic Brain Injury and is paralyzed on one side of his body, but can walk; I have Apert Syndrome and use a wheelchair due to limited mobility and balance control issues, but can walk some distances wth a quad cane/reverse walker, if someone else is with me in case I suddenly fall (which happens, but someone is always there to keep me standing up). Anyway, Dan and I have loved Disney World, as it was his first time to visit this year (his second time next month), and my 12th time since I was 6 years old. 

I've always loved Disney World since I was a little girl, and since my mom attends a veterinary conference every year in Orlando, I usually get to go along for the trip with my caregiver, or one of my friends while she attends the meetings. What happened this year, was a complete shock to both of us (Dan and me), and nearly set Dan off. He's a good guy, but if someone comes after me, or says something about me, he instanly goes into "Defense Mode". 

Dan loves to push me around Disney World in my manual wheelchair. It has a stroller bar on the back that snaps in and out of the handles since my wheelchair is a Quickie 2 ultralightweight, when it needs to be folded up for transport, and it has been perfect for him since he has use of only his left arm and hand. 

Anyway, what happened was when Dan, my mom and I were at the Magic Kingdom waiting to go on "It's A Small World". My mom had some time off from attending meetings, and wanted to spend the day with us. Anyway, while we were waiting for the wheelchair boat to come around, a mother with her 2 kids were waiting on the opposite side when the mother looks at my mom and says loudly to her kids, "Look kids, that's what'll happen if a mother does drugs twice. She'll pay the price and wind up with two retarded kids." Oh, was Dan and my mom mad!! But, there was nothing they could do about it, because the woman and her two kids had already gotten into the boat and were heading out.  

Obviously, she thought I was brain-damaged like Dan is (although he's mildly brain-damaged, but is highly normal-functioning). That's why I was in the wheelchair. But, that wasn't the case at all. The reason why I was using a wheelchair, was entirely different from those that may use one, due to brain damage in some way. 

Dan and I had another "bout" of shock when it was just us (my mom was attending a meeting) on the same day, and we were eating lunch at Pizza Planet, at MGM Studios. At the table next to us, sat a family of 4 kids, a mom and a dad. The 4 kids were all making fun of Dan and me by rolling their heads and eyes around, and sticking their tongues out. I have a headrest on my manual wheelchair, and with Dan's obvious physical disability, they obviously were thinking that we both were "brain damaged" and had CP because we had no control over our bodies (although Dan has control of some movements to his body, but I can't support myself in a sitting position due to my scoliosis). Their parents did nothing to stop them-they just looked away and pretended nothing happened. It did set Dan off though, and he got after those kids so bad, they were sorry they had made fun of us after that. Their parents, however yelled at us for coming after their kids, saying we should be supervised by a responsible, mature adult, and that we belong in an isolated group home.  

Oooh, I felt like shouting at the top of my lungs, "See how you would feel if your two kids were like us", but didn't. Some people just don't understand what it's like to be in our shoes, unless they've "been there" and "done that", like my mom and Dan's mom has with Dan and me. My mom had to cope with all of the 44 surgeries that I've had, both financially and emotionally, and there were times that weren't easy for her, especially with being a single parent. Today, she still has to deal with it, especially since I need specialized health care treatment from the doctors at Mayo Clinic in Minnesota, and only her healthcare insurance would be able to provide for the coverage of the medical care I need at Mayo. 

Samantha


----------



## Michelina

I'm so sorry that you had to deal with that Samantha. It hurts me to think that there are parents who are teaching their children that this is acceptable behavior. Where is the compassion? I just can't comprehend how some people can even live with themselves...


----------



## MaryKatesMom

bbowers said:
			
		

> Best repsonse to that would have been "Yes, your parents did, unfortunately."


----------



## minkydog

GroovyWheeler said:
			
		

> The 4 kids were all making fun of Dan and me by rolling their heads and eyes around, and sticking their tongues out. Their parents did nothing to stop them-they just looked away and pretended nothing happened. It did set Dan off though, and he got after those kids so bad, they were sorry they had made fun of us after that. Their parents, however yelled at us for coming after their kids, saying we should be supervised by a responsible, mature adult, and that we belong in an isolated group home.



Now that _is_ shocking. I'm appalled that parents would allow such a thing. As the mother of a mentally handicapped son I can totally understand your dismay. Unfortunately, the world is full of low class morons. Don't let them bring you down. 

Cathy


----------



## KAMLEM

I just thought of one, although it may be more comical than shocking. As we were walking up to get in line for Dinosaur, a Dinosaur character jumped out from behind a pole. It startled us but the kids were excited because they had never seen a Dinosaur character before. After waiting in line for a little while the Dinosuar character jumped out again at some more people. Well, I'll bet that he never did that again. In that group of people were a mother and her DH and DD who each looked to be about 8 or 9 years old. The kids started crying and hiding from the Dinosaur because they were scared. Well the mother just lost it. She was screaming at the Dinosaur, telling him that he shouldn't be scaring little kids and she wanted to know who his supervisor was. He would walk away and she would just chase him around. It went on for about 5 minutes. It was very funny to watch because she continued to chase the character instead of just speaking to his handler. I don't understand why she was taking her kids on the Dinosaur ride if they were afraid of a character!


----------



## 3DisneyNUTS

Samantha, don't let the pigs bring you down at all. I would say most of the families that go to WDW are caring considerate people.  My son has a disability, although you cannot see it immediately (he had a stroke in utero and therapy has helped him ALOT). Anyway my point is that even with my sons disability not so apparent it gives me alot of opportunity to educate. Like there was a family at a grocery store shopping and their daughter was screaming alot. The woman behind me on line was complaining on how some people should know when they should keep their kid home....Now being a parent of a child with disabilities I recognize other parents in "our situation" to me it was o0bvious that the child has special needs. This buffoon behind me was too self absorbed to even take a moment to really understand what was going on she just felt the need to make her comments about the family known.  So I had to make my thoughts known and I said to her. "Yeah the little girl is apparently disabled, it must be hard on the family to hear these comments all of the time when they are just trying to go out and get some groceries." The cashier gave me a look and a smile and the woman just turned away. She was embarrassed but at least she will think before she speaks next time.


----------



## musicalSaranader

Wow, Samantha, I'm sorry that you and your fiancee had to deal with such stupid, ignorant morons.  If I were there I would have jumped in the boat after that mom and shoved her overboard!  (Well, I would have _wanted_ to, anyway....)


----------



## Poohnatic

Went to Epcot yesterday with my family.

The maroons in front of us on Spaceship Earth weren't in the ride vehicle grouping with their friends, so they attempted to climb from one group of cars to the other while the ride was going up at the beginning.  It took a couple of guests yelling at them to stop them from doing it.

Suzanne


----------



## MinnieM21

Samantha, I'm so sorry you had to deal with that. It really is amazing how rude people can be sometimes.


----------



## LoriMistress

GroovyWheeler said:
			
		

> My fiance and I both have disabilities, and are 24 (me) and 25 (him) years old-he has Traumatic Brain Injury and is paralyzed on one side of his body, but can walk; I have Apert Syndrome and use a wheelchair due to limited mobility and balance control issues, but can walk some distances wth a quad cane/reverse walker, if someone else is with me in case I suddenly fall (which happens, but someone is always there to keep me standing up). Anyway, Dan and I have loved Disney World, as it was his first time to visit this year (his second time next month), and my 12th time since I was 6 years old.
> 
> I've always loved Disney World since I was a little girl, and since my mom attends a veterinary conference every year in Orlando, I usually get to go along for the trip with my caregiver, or one of my friends while she attends the meetings. What happened this year, was a complete shock to both of us (Dan and me), and nearly set Dan off. He's a good guy, but if someone comes after me, or says something about me, he instanly goes into "Defense Mode".
> 
> Dan loves to push me around Disney World in my manual wheelchair. It has a stroller bar on the back that snaps in and out of the handles since my wheelchair is a Quickie 2 ultralightweight, when it needs to be folded up for transport, and it has been perfect for him since he has use of only his left arm and hand.
> 
> Anyway, what happened was when Dan, my mom and I were at the Magic Kingdom waiting to go on "It's A Small World". My mom had some time off from attending meetings, and wanted to spend the day with us. Anyway, while we were waiting for the wheelchair boat to come around, a mother with her 2 kids were waiting on the opposite side when the mother looks at my mom and says loudly to her kids, "Look kids, that's what'll happen if a mother does drugs twice. She'll pay the price and wind up with two retarded kids." Oh, was Dan and my mom mad!! But, there was nothing they could do about it, because the woman and her two kids had already gotten into the boat and were heading out.
> 
> Obviously, she thought I was brain-damaged like Dan is (although he's mildly brain-damaged, but is highly normal-functioning). That's why I was in the wheelchair. But, that wasn't the case at all. The reason why I was using a wheelchair, was entirely different from those that may use one, due to brain damage in some way.
> 
> Dan and I had another "bout" of shock when it was just us (my mom was attending a meeting) on the same day, and we were eating lunch at Pizza Planet, at MGM Studios. At the table next to us, sat a family of 4 kids, a mom and a dad. The 4 kids were all making fun of Dan and me by rolling their heads and eyes around, and sticking their tongues out. I have a headrest on my manual wheelchair, and with Dan's obvious physical disability, they obviously were thinking that we both were "brain damaged" and had CP because we had no control over our bodies (although Dan has control of some movements to his body, but I can't support myself in a sitting position due to my scoliosis). Their parents did nothing to stop them-they just looked away and pretended nothing happened. It did set Dan off though, and he got after those kids so bad, they were sorry they had made fun of us after that. Their parents, however yelled at us for coming after their kids, saying we should be supervised by a responsible, mature adult, and that we belong in an isolated group home.
> 
> Oooh, I felt like shouting at the top of my lungs, "See how you would feel if your two kids were like us", but didn't. Some people just don't understand what it's like to be in our shoes, unless they've "been there" and "done that", like my mom and Dan's mom has with Dan and me. My mom had to cope with all of the 44 surgeries that I've had, both financially and emotionally, and there were times that weren't easy for her, especially with being a single parent. Today, she still has to deal with it, especially since I need specialized health care treatment from the doctors at Mayo Clinic in Minnesota, and only her healthcare insurance would be able to provide for the coverage of the medical care I need at Mayo.
> 
> Samantha


I am literally shocked by this.  I can't believe that people can be so heartless and cruel.  If I overheard you, Disney Security would have probably hawled me off to take me to jail because I would have smacked the crap out of that woman in front of her kids.  I have little and usually no tolerance towards innacceptable behavior, expecially from teenagers and adults.  When I was a little girl I didn't know how to speak.  I had to go to a special school where I was surrounded by most kids with disabilities (from children who had to use wheelchairs to deaf and blind kids.)  It took me nine years before I spoke well enough to go to a public school.  I learned so much, from educational stand point, to learning how to speak, and just being around disabled children.  I don't understand why jerk-offs that you and your husband incountered are living.  I am also shocked by the parents who allow their children make fun of anyone they please are trying to tell you that YOU are not mature adults.  I would have told them off big time:  It takes a mature adult to be a parents and they clearly don't fit the bill.


----------



## kupperman

I forgot about another shock my husband and I experienced at the Magic Kingdom.  We were on Splash Mtn. and the log in front of us was filled with teenagers.  Well the girl in the back of the log kept standing up to talk to her friends at the front of the log.  Someone came on the loud speaker and told her to sit down. That still didn't stop her she kept standing up.  I was afraid she was going to fall out of the log because Splash has a few unexpected drops.  Lucky for her she didn't fall out.


----------



## disneyaggie

Sounds like to me that they should have "Stupid Day"  --  a day deemed special for all of those special morons who don't know how to act in public.

Here's a story for you  --  I went to WDW during Thanksgiving this past year and was talking with one of the CM's at EPCOT. She was such a pleasant girl, helping me with some directions on how to get to an event.

She sees this clueless slob walking by with a lit cigarette, puffing away. She kindly excuses herself from me and approaches the loser. I knew from my conversation with her that she was very polite about letting him know that no smoking was allowed at that part of the park. 

Anyway, the fathead looks at her, drops his lit cigarette on the ground, twists it out with the bottom of his shoe and walks off! She now has to pick up his nasty cigarette butt and throw it away. I had an idea on where she could put it, but he had already left by then.   

I stood there with my mouth wide open. She came back to me and all I could say was, "I am so sorry he was so hateful". She had the most gracious smile come across her face as if to say, "no worries  --  at least we are not like him" . . . but she never said a word. She had more class in her pinkie that that oaf had in his whole body.


----------



## mitros

Yea, and those are the kind of clods that wind up getting hurt and then start an enormous lawsuit because of their  own stupidity and carelessness!


----------



## lauran cameron

*sigh* what is the world comming too


----------



## kidangel

It might not quite fit with the rest of this thread, but on our last trip (Sept 04), which was a second honeymoon for our 15th anniversary, Dh and I came out of Cirque de Soleil and decided to walk through West Side and Pleasure Island to get to DTD.

Pleasure Island was a total shock to us.  Dh is in a manual wheelchair, and that crowd was the worst thing I'd ever had to manoeuver him through. It was wall-to-wall people, most in significant stages of "feeling no pain", most of them looking barely 21 (we did find it amusing to see a CM relieving several "children" of their bracelets), most of the girls wearing five-inch heels and four-inch skirts, people practically falling as they made their way from one club to another (although they never dropped the drinks they were carrying, amazing!)

Dh describes it as the most "un-Disney" scene he could possibly imagine. Perhaps it's not always quite so bad, but that night, it was pretty disturbing. All we wanted was to get the heck through there, which wasn't easy considering the crowds, and the fact that the elevator is practically hidden.

Conversely, we've seen very little inconsiderate behaviour when it comes to the wheelchair. When we're with the kids, I always make the kids wait near the front doors of the bus with me while they load/unload DH and the wheelchair, and only board ahead or leave first when the CM invites us to. Same for rides. Most people seem to understand that getting around with three young children and a wheelchair can get complicated, and are willing to let us stay together, but my kids try hard not to buy into a sense of "entitlement" because Daddy's in a chair.


----------



## kupperman

mitros said:
			
		

> Yea, and those are the kind of clods that wind up getting hurt and then start an enormous lawsuit because of their  own stupidity and carelessness!


My husband said the same thing.


----------



## JenGirl824

I was on the college program working at downtown disney. I normally work at pooh corner, but one week they moved me next door to Team Mickey the sports/cheerleading store. It happened to be the week pop warner was there. The whole week I experienced rudness I didn't even know existed. Money thrown at me, 14 year olds swearing in front of their parents and myself, preteen girl grabbing preteen boys in inappropreate places. But the most shocking was the mexican hat dance. Some of the boys decided to take one of our leather jackets (a very expensive one too), throw it on the floor, then dance on it, saying they were having a mexican hat dance. THEN hey proceided to LOUDLY make racial slurs toward hispanics. One of the girls who was working with me happened to be hispanic (along with a good percentage of people who worked in the store, as disney CMs in general), and she was so upset she looked like she might cry. Well after having dealt with rudeness all week, I lost it. If there's one thing I can't deal with its discrimination. I marched over to them pushed threw them grabbed the jacket off the floor, and told them " If you two don't cut the **** I will call security and have you escorted off properity, and i mean for the rest of your trip, not just tonight, so just stop acting like a bunch of brats". Not very CM like, i'll admit. The thing that pissed me off even more, was as soon as I had their mothers came rushing over to confront me. Turns out their parents had been in the store the entire time and didn't say anything to them. That week definitly shocked me into realizing how rude people can be


----------



## disneyaggie

TO:  JenGirl824  - - -

Good for you! I would have done the same thing! I am proud that you took the role as "parent' (sad you had to do this). I applaud your strength  -- go get 'em,   girl!


----------



## Tony Toon

I believe that Disney do take this kind of behaviour by CMs very seriously, and would withdraw them sharpish if they get to know.   I was enjoying a day in WDW a few years ago and met up with a friend who is a Disney employee "upstairs".   I unthinkingly mentioned to him that the guy who took our money at the car park entrance was in a shocking mood when we arrived.   Wow, he pressed me for details - wherabouts, possible name badge etc which I couldn't help him with.   However I had the definite impression that, had I supplied enough info, then the said attendant would have had serious questions to answer.   I have to say that that itself made me a little uncomfortable, I wouldn't fancy sitting for several hours at a car park toll station either.

NB This post is  not in reply to JenGirl whose position and response I completely agree with.   I had in fact responded to an earlier post regarding grumpy CMs without excuse.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

Retail is the WORST.  I had many, many shocks during the time I spent in retail.  That's why I got out.  The customer isn't always right!  Disney or not, some behavior is inexcusable.


----------



## Poohnatic

jacks girl, you are sooo right.

I manage a retail store, and daily, I have parents go off on me because they're not parenting their kids...running, climbing up fixtures, handling breakable merchandise.  I'm a horrible person for telling the child not to do something that could hurt them or God Forbid, someone else.

Suzanne


----------



## LindsayDunn228

Jengirl, YOU GO!!!! I'm so proud you took action!! If I had observed that I would have ran up to you and hugged you!!!!


----------



## SnoWhiteRabbit

kidangel said:
			
		

> Most people seem to understand that getting around with three young children and a wheelchair can get complicated, and are willing to let us stay together....



Wow, Kidangel, I can imagin that gets pretty complicated! (I've got three little ones (6, 4, and almost 3) and it sure can be complicate enough...

My 6 year old is very bright and very critical of everything.  It was uncomfortable for me that she would get very annoyed when we had to wait to board a bus because a wheelchair was boarding.  Each time, if she would say something (nothing malcious, just, this is taking a long time and I want to get on the bus now...)  I would always try to teach her that everyone wants to enjoy Disney World and to be glad that her legs are strong and healthy.  I have to believe it will eventually sink in - to be patient, understanding and respectful of others!

Anyhow, welcome to the boards.  This is a great place!


----------



## irfrii

Two shocks one right after the other...

We were there over New Years and after completing out stay at Universal we checked into CBR. We decided to go to MGM and make our DS pay up on his "birthday gift" to our DD, for him to ride on RnR. He is not the best roller coaster rider but she really wanted him to go on it with us.

We get there and the line is 2 1/2 hours long, but being FP was already shut down we decide to wait in line. Not good since DS now has 2 1/2 hours to mull over riding the ride. We get in line behind 2 attractive ~20 y/o girls and after a few minutes it appears that they need to go back to their room. Hugging, then stroking each other, then hand placement on each others rear. Now this isn't as much a shocker for me as it is to my wife. I had the camera out taking pictures of the display outside and decided I was going to catch the next move the girls were making which was full on the mouth kissing...when someone just walks up to my wife and hands her 4 FP tickets and walks off before she has a chance to thank them. She hands them to me, my mind now off the action ahead, and I see that they go active in 2 minutes. We step out of line and make our way to the FP entrance and fortunately don't have to subject our kids to the 2 1/2 hour show that was going to be in front of us.


----------



## drumflower

I guess my biggest shock is the new Magic your Way package! If you are interested in the dinning plan be sure to check out the offical list of restarants from Disney before you book.  There are alot of places missing and some of the most popular is now  :  worth 2 meals instead of one on the dinning plan!


----------



## irfrii

This thread is way too good to let die...

BUMP


----------



## Philadisney

here's my story - i worked at epcot during the food & wine festival in the UK section in 2002. one day a guy and his girlfriend started fighting - they were very drunk, as people who start in mexico and try to 'drink their way around the world' are by the time they get to UK.  the guy picks her up and throws her into the lagoon in the middle of the world showcase! then for whatever reason, he jumps in after her! a friend of mine ran over to help and injured his neck trying to pull them out....he couldn't work for two days!


----------



## QUACKHEAD

Now that one was cool...!

My worst SHOCK was leaving my room one morning at the exact time the door opened across from me, and,......it was my EX-WIFE.....without make up.  ahhhhjjjjjjjeeeeeezzzzzzz.  But man oh man could that woman run!!!


----------



## jgmklmhem

QUACKHEAD said:
			
		

> Now that one was cool...!
> 
> My worst SHOCK was leaving my room one morning at the exact time the door opened across from me, and,......it was my EX-WIFE.....without make up.  ahhhhjjjjjjjeeeeeezzzzzzz.  But man oh man could that woman run!!!



That has got to be one of the best Small World examples out there!!!!


----------



## wirki

My shock was at MGM Studios.  We were there the last part of the day and had just enjoyed the Osborne Lights.  We had promised our DD ice cream after.  So we went looking.  I had to use the restroom and of course DD(2) had to come with.  as I walk out, I see a mother throw a soda on a child in a stroller.    and the Dad walks away shaking his head.  I asked my DH what happened.  I guess the child (about 6) asked for popcorn.  And kept asking.  He then grabbed it and some of it spilled.  Then the mother threw the soda on him asking if he wanted some of it to.  The dad was so angry that he had to walk away.  
I never thought anyone could act that way.  But it happens....even at Disney
Just glad my DD had no clue what was going on.


----------



## lclark0621

This was on our 2002 trip.

We were in Epcot walking around WS. We had the _wonderful pleasure_ of being a few feet behind a family who gave us a shock. It was a Mother, Father, 3 kids & Grandmother. The Father kept a screaming fight going on with his wife & I believe MIL the whole time.

Everytime we slowed down, they slowed down. We would speed up to pass them, and within a few minutes they were right there. We just could not lose these people.

Finally the father loses it. He turns to his MIL & screams "Fine! If I am such a f*** up, YOU pay for the rest of this trip!" He then proceded to throw is wallet right into the water! Then he emptys his pockets, money, room keys, park passes, and all, right into the water to! He storms off. 

The kids were totally oblivious. I dont know if they were just used to it, or they were so happy to be in Disney.

The Mother looked like she was about to dive into the water after everything. 

DH & I always talk about those people. How exactly did they get back into their room? How did the Dad get anywhere without his wallet? What was so bad that he threw away his money? LOL!

I always am shocked when I see parent smack their kids in the parks. I just dont understand what the kid did that was so bad that Dad needs to backhand them in the face in a public place? If they are getting that treatment out in public, what happens when they are home?


----------



## jazstar87

hmmmm.....i'm just shock from reading these stories......... i don't understand some of these people, im worried about them


----------



## MidNite

My biggest shock came from my own family member.  We were on a group trip with my brother's family, my sister and our family.  On Kilimanjaro Safaris my nephew did something (I dunno what) to tick off his mother, my sister-in-law, and she smacked him across the face.  I know whatever he did was minor because I was sitting behind them and they weren't arguing and he wasn't being punished for anything prior.

I'll always regret holding my tounge on that one.


----------



## mattr555

Gilligan said:
			
		

> As an English lass (ok - middle-aged and losing it, English lass), can I just remark on the comment made a while back where the poster was told 7 year olds with belly rings is common in the UK?



This is generally only the case if the parents are chavs.


----------



## Banzai

There was the mother who had her kid pee on Mickey's house.  I just walked away going "I can't belive she did that...She didn't just have him do that".  Some people, what do they think?


----------



## brunoflipper

mattr555 said:
			
		

> This is generally only the case if the parents are chavs.


for my fellow yanks not in the know- chavs


----------



## Banzai

brunoflipper said:
			
		

> for my fellow yanks not in the know- chavs



I like that term, thats going to be a keeper.


----------



## mrssmh

Love this thread!  I finally finished the whole thing by squeezing a few pages at a stretch into my spare time.  I have only been to WDW once before (until this coming April!) and was on my honeymoon so kind of oblivious to my surroundings, but my parents went about 8 or 9 years ago and my mother came back disgusted with some people.  My father needed a wheelchair to get around, and as it says earlier in the thread, anyone can rent an electric one whether they need it or not.  My father has a hard time getting up in the morning and getting settled, so by the time they got to the parks most days, all they had left were manual ones. This left my mother pushing my dad around in the August heat while watching people who obviously didn't need them use them (not talking about people without obvious disabilities who do actually need them, but groups of teens and whole families switching in and out of them and racing, then using them to get to the special seating for parades--she actually overheard people fighting over which one was going to be in the wheelchair for a specific parade).  She also said that on more than one ride, they would go to the special entrance and get followed closely by groups of other people who would say they were part of my parents' party so they didn't have to wait in the regular line.  She said it wasn't worth fighting with them because she was afraid they would harass her later.  

Of course, she also said that there were many people who were considerate or who would help them with the wheelchair, getting on and off curbs and such, so it wasn't all bad!


----------



## LindsayDunn228

Hey Mrsmh, just a note. An electric chair is a device used to execute someone. A power chair refers to a wheelchair w/ a motor or ECV. The people in the spinal cord injury community get a riot out of hearing them called this. Not flaming AT ALL, just FYI


----------



## mrssmh

I don't think I said "electric chair" anywhere in there, but rather "electric wheelchair."   At any rate, glad you got a "charge" out of what I said!!


----------



## LindsayDunn228

Oops.


----------



## WorldlyWise

You asked for it.  Last time we were at CBR the kids were in one of the small pools and we saw people starting to clear out all at once.  Then we notice the floater - just like in Caddy Shack.  Seems one of the guests made the leap to the big-kid swimsuit a little too early.  Anyway, a CM came and calmly scooped it out and closed the pool.


----------



## DizBelle

WorldlyWise said:
			
		

> You asked for it.  Last time we were at CBR the kids were in one of the small pools and we saw people starting to clear out all at once.  Then we notice the floater - just like in Caddy Shack.  Seems one of the guests made the leap to the big-kid swimsuit a little too early.  Anyway, a CM came and calmly scooped it out and closed the pool.




Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Laugh O. Grams

lfontaine said:
			
		

> Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I'm sorry, lfontaine, but the correct response to seeing a floater is "Doody, Doody!".


----------



## Florida Princess

This happened in Dec. 2004.  While waiting for the afternoon parade, we sat on a bench under the little green awning by the Castle circle.  There was a water fountain next to us and just about everything but drinking the water took place at that fountain.  The most gross thing was a man--who took out his false teeth and washed them for about 5 minutes in the spray of the water--and real close to the facet !!!!!!!!!  Really was a SHOCK to us----we couldn't believe it.


----------



## ksoehrlein

I have one from Castaway Cay.  We were there with our 2.5-yo DD, who was too young for the children's program.  So as we settle down on the family beach we notice a very young girl, 4 or 5 at the oldest, who starts helping us build sand castles with DD.  After a little while, I notice there are NO other adults anywhere around us.  We head off to go in the water, she follows us in, and we're terrified: suddenly we're responsible for some stranger's child in a body of water!

Half an hour later, mom and dad come back from snorkling together, smile wordlessly at us for temporarily "adopting" her, and then head back off.  (And yes, they did speak English)  They did come back eventually (so we didn't have to take her back to our stateroom with us), but jeez, what were they thinking?  This girl was definitely old enough for the kids club, and definitely too young too be left alone near THE OCEAN!  Why did the parents think she'd be happier all alone on the beach rather than in the kids club?  I'm trying to chalk it up to a false sense of security, being on Disney's private island, but come on.  The ocean is still dangerous, and I don't think this girl could even swim!


----------



## crystalgirl58

This is more of a flattering story, but it certainly shocked me!
This summer at Typhoon Lagoon, my mom, 8yo brother and I were hanging out in the wave pool during the big waves and it seems no matter where we go this group of boys keeps following us. They kept positioning themselves DIRECTLY in front of me so one of them had to hit me during the wave! We kept moving and they kept following. My little brother wanted to go out deeper so I was holding him and we went, well, the kids followed and we started talking. They asked if my brother was actually my kid! I'm only 14! After a few minutes, and hearing their entire history, I left. 
When I saw them as I was leaving the park, they asked for my autograph and made me take a picture with them!! *blushes*


----------



## MELSMICE

Florida Princess said:
			
		

> The most gross thing was a man--who took out his false teeth and washed them for about 5 minutes in the spray of the water--and real close to the facet !!!!!!!!!  Really was a SHOCK to us----we couldn't believe it.



Now that is gross!!!


----------



## rayelias

Laugh O. Grams said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, lfontaine, but the correct response to seeing a floater is "Doody, Doody!".


----------



## peacefulgirl

We had just left at closing at MK and the bus line could fill 3 busses. Well a 2nd bus pulled up to take a load... this lady comes yelling "go go go" and her son ran and jumped on the 2nd bus and she runs right on too ... they cut 2 bus worth of a line! Someone in line yelled "NICE THING TO TEACH YOUR KID, CUTTING!". It was crazy. There were people waiting holding small sleeping kids. SO UN-KOOL!


----------



## musicalSaranader

It's amazing how incredibly selfish people are.  And how many of them there are!


----------



## disneyaggie

Sad to say, but these rude folks tend to breed and have more . . . YIKES!


----------



## MinnieM21

Florida Princess said:
			
		

> This happened in Dec. 2004.  While waiting for the afternoon parade, we sat on a bench under the little green awning by the Castle circle.  There was a water fountain next to us and just about everything but drinking the water took place at that fountain.  The most gross thing was a man--who took out his false teeth and washed them for about 5 minutes in the spray of the water--and real close to the facet !!!!!!!!!  Really was a SHOCK to us----we couldn't believe it.


----------



## tazz23

bump!


----------



## lauran cameron

On our last trip to WDW I had almost a frightening experience between my family and:

I am the BIGGEST almond lover in the world.  So of course I'm always keeping an eye out for cinnamon glazed almonds....MMmMMM!!!!   well this past thanksgiving I spotted a cart selling them at EPCOT.  I whipped out my $3 and headed on over to the long line at the cart...

15 minutes later 

it was my turn and they were all sold out.  

the CM said itd be 20 inutes for the next batch.  i wanted my cinnamon glazed almonds people...haha...well since we were in no hurry I sat back on a bench nearby the WS (about 5 paces from the cart). 

30 minutes later (45 accumlitive mins later)...

I get up from my seat and begin to walk over...well somwhere between my 5 paces and getting line a family of 4 gets in line, then a woman (keeping in mind that it is singular as i ONE) gets in line after that...ok fair is fair right? wrong!  Then a family comes along and asks me "do they have cashews?" "yup" i reply.  since they didn't want what I was about to order I let them ahead of me, 'cos why not?    so finally its my turn...

15minutes later 

(why it took forever...no idea?) (the only reason I know how long it was taking is b/c my DD just received a reward watch from work and he was having fun with it by timming everything...) Its now my turn and the CM goes, "sorry all out."  as she says that I turn and see the ONE woman scuffling away with a hand full of cinnamon glazed almonds...

The woman then passes my mom and my DM looks at my face in panic.  She then stands up from her seat and approaches the ONE woman who had *7* cones of cinnamon glazed almonds. (she bought them all!)

DM: "excuse me miss?  My daughter just waited an hour for *1* of those *points to the cinnamon glazed almonds* can I buy one of of you please?"

1WOMAN: "WHAT!??! WHATEVER! SHE DID NOT WAIT AN HOUR!!!  I SAW HER, SHE WAS STANDING RIGHT BEHIND ME!!  THESE ARE MINE!"

DM: "Yes, but she has been waiting since the last time they ran out,here's $5 for 1-" (before she could even finish + they're only worth $3)

1WOMAN: "GET THE H!@#$$ AWAY FROM ME YOU FREAK! *begins to walk away * B!@#$!"

I was speechless...absolutely FLOORED...

my DM is the most fair and gentle soft spoken woman I know.  I mean her point was not to take away the woman's food but she had taken 7 for herself, not for a family or for kids.  I mean if the 1WOMAN had said "oo these of for my kids" or "I'm sorry to hear that" something HUMANE my mother would've just smiled and sat back down and we would've been on our way.  

Instead, my mother felt pretty violated.  She walked over to the CM and asked her when the next batch of cinnamon glazed almonds would be ready.

"1 hour."

our hearts broke.  we just wanted one.  since all of us were a bit shaken from watching the 1WOMAN fireback at DM/DW our day was already ruined.  The weather was like a painting of the events in which just passed.  Clouds rolled in and the temperature dropped.  

30minutes later...

The CM began to make the cinnamon glazed almonds, and to my surprise who else walks by...the 1WOMAN!!! she is crumpling up her 3rd cinnamon glazed almond cone and working on her 4th!!!!!!!!   she looks to see us still in our seats and by goolie *if looks could kill wed've been dead on the scene* 

30 more minutes later...

The rest of the hour I stood at the cart talking to the CM as she made the cinnamon glazed almonds.  I told her she should recommened more booths for the nuts in the parks and such.  Finally the cinnamon glazed almonds were done!!!!!  

so let's do the Math...shall we? 

15+30+15+30+30=120 mintes=exactly 2 hours!   

The CM appologized and gave me my $3 back.  She was nice the whole time, so I don't blame anything on her...

As I turned to leave a group of boys asked me how the cinnamon glazed almonds tasted.  "Amazing"  I replied, and my boyfriend chimmed in with "well they better be after that." and the group of boys looked puzzeled "what happened?" one of them dared to be so brave, and I told him...their eyes bugged out of their heads can you imagine; 

      BEFORE

       AFTER

needless to say, we were able to shake off the blow and go about the rest of our day.  Yet I don't plan on asking a stranger for a favor while at the world for a VERY long time.


----------



## lauran cameron

sorry my computer went nuts after the above post ^^^


----------



## disneyaggie

WOW! I would have gladly GIVEN you one of my bags of almonds. What a hateful woman (notice I did not use the word "lady"). I hope the almonds landed on her hips and spread!


----------



## lauran cameron

hahaha thanks disneyaggie! *hand over a cinnamon glazed almond cone to disneyaggie* 

At least we know there's some good Disney Spirit left in this world!


----------



## disneyaggie

We all have to stick together, my friend!


----------



## Mike

lauran cameron said:
			
		

> sorry my computer went nuts after the above post ^^^



No pun intended of course


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

half squirrel?  How could she possibly need SEVEN cones of almonds?  I bought a cone of those at a mall in San Diego and after sharing with my friends I still had some left!  

Last summer I bought some at Cabela's in Kansas City.  Shared them with my family and my cousin's family.  We did end up buying a second cone, but there were SIX of us!

Some people are truly horrid!


----------



## klmall

One of our shockers was at the Land for the revolving restaurant back in the old days when you had true reservations for meals and we were waiting to be called up to the podium. Well, finally our family name was called but by the time we get through the crowds we see another party of three (our size) go off to a table. I tell the CM our name and she replies "Oh my, someone else came up and said they were your party!"

There is no mistaking our last name as being something else even if mispronounced which it always is. The CM was truly embarrassed and gave us the next available table.

When I figured out where the guilty party was sitting I made sure to stare a bit at them until they caught my eye. Not worth anything I guess but I felt a bit better for it!

Even since then I've thought all the CMs ought to call last names with the state like at The Liberty Tavern.


----------



## lauran cameron

BWAHAHAHAH! I didn't even realize!    thanks for the heads up Mike lol!!

wow klmall !!! how obnoxious!!! once again...where is the Disney Magic and Love


----------



## LSUDis

Evidently, I have GOT to try these famous nuts.  But, I will keep a watch out for a woman stalking the stand with crumbs on her face and an insane, hungry look on her face!


----------



## disneyaggie

TO: klmall . . .

I think I would had ordered a nice big dinner and then had the bill attached to the group that pretended to be your party! tee hee hee.


----------



## ladysoleil

Several years ago, back in 96, I think, my then BF and I were staying at one of the AllStars, I think it was All Star Music but we did some hotel hopping that trip.  It was a rainy, chilly day in March, so, rather than go to the MK early, we decided to stay in and find a better way to warm up.   

I *thought* I had the Do Not Disturb sign out and the privacy lock flipped.  Note the use of the phrase, "I thought".

So, we were quite occupied with each other, when all of a sudden the door flies open...to a housekeeper standing out on the walkway, and a large group of children running past our room.  I guess we didn't hear her knock.  

I'm not sure who screamed louder, me, the BF, or the maid.  I immediately dived for as much bedspread as I could to cover up, which of course, left the poor guy "out in the cold".  I'm sure it only actually took a second or two, but it was one of those moments that *felt* like several hours.  Finally, after what felt like an eternity, the door was slammed shut and we heard footsteps quickly running away from our door.  I think it was really too quick for the kids to see anything (at least I hope so) but the poor housekeeper definitely got an eyeful.

After spending at least ten minutes being completely mortified and then dying laughing, we then decided that maybe we should go off to the parks after all, if only so we wouldn't be there in case some angry parent came pounding on our door to tell us that we'd scarred their child for life with our accidental peep show.  

I must admit that we got *really* bad maid service from there on out, but I didn't complain about it as I figured she was probably as embarrassed as we were and was probably cleaning the room at the speed of light from then on to avoid running into us again.  It's definitely taught me a lesson- *always* make sure the Do Not Disturb sign is out!!!


----------



## lauran cameron

OH MY GOD!!!  HOW HUMILIATING!!!

I'm glad to hear that you guys laughed it off though 

I will admit I let in a few chuckles of my own


----------



## Eskie_Lover

I worked in housekeeping for a couple years while in college, and had this happen once - everything happened so quickly though I just remember seeing a blur as the couple jumped for the sheets...  

I always make sure the Do Not Disturb sign is up, the bolt on & the privacy lock flipped - I know how little warning some housekeepers give!


----------



## Brwhite

I need to get a life.  I spent the better part of the last two days reading this thread.  I have gone through a complete range of emotions: Joy, laughter, outrage, disgust...

I am amazed that I have yet to see any of these, and yet thankful.  OK, there are a couple that I wouldn't mind seeing.  Oops, I meant to just think that.


----------



## Mom2tmha

I think the worst I saw was a mom lay her baby on the table with nothing under it and change it's diaper right there in the eating area. Eiwww!


----------



## dopeyone

YES, ONE TIME WHILE REMODLEING INDOORS, I GOT KNOCKED OFF MY LADDER, WHEN THE BACK OF MY NECK BUMPED INTO A HOT WIRE, HANGING FROM THE CEILING.


----------



## allisonwonderland

not shocking,,but just RUDE behavior...DH and I were standing in line to ride something..forget the name..when a FAMILY of about 5 people came running PAST us and breaking in line..DH says nothing..I  on the other hand say"excuse me..BUT you just broke in line......"they look at me and say NO ENGLISH,,me"YEAH RIGHT,,i just heard you...now get back in line please"..them...NO ENGLISH..me''''Get BACK IN LINE NOW BEFORE I  FIND A CAST MEMBER'...again.."NO ENGLISH LADY"...so I think for a minute and say(to the woman in the group)"OMG!!!U have a HUGE bug on your back!!!!" she of course screeches(no english huh?).....i go "HA!!!!I knew it....get back in  line",,,,,,and they did................


----------



## petula

Wow, these are hysterical and scary! I had a sight on my last trip that wasn't exactly shocking, but it did make me do a double-take. We were on our way out of AK when I made a stop in the restroom. As I was sitting in the stall, I opened the disposal box to the side of the toilet...and found a pair of purple bug's-eye 3D glasses staring straight up at me. People must have wondered what I was laughing at in the stall.


----------



## figmentvi

Allison that is priceless.  Good for you !!!


----------



## boucheresq

I finally have a shock to report.  On my last trip in January, we went to dinner at Whispering Canyon.  Upon leaving, we watched the hostess openly pick her nose, look at it and then flick it away.  now, this was a woman in her 50's too!  I'm just glad I saw it at the end of the meal and not in the beginning b/c I wouldn't have eaten there.


----------



## shatzjsl

ladysoleil said:
			
		

> I'm not sure who screamed louder, me, the BF, or the maid.  I immediately dived for as much bedspread as I could to cover up, which of course, left the poor guy "out in the cold".  I'm sure it only actually took a second or two, but it was one of those moments that *felt* like several hours.  Finally, after what felt like an eternity, the door was slammed shut and we heard footsteps quickly running away from our door.  I think it was really too quick for the kids to see anything (at least I hope so) but the poor housekeeper definitely got an eyeful.



 That was tears in my eye laughing!! Glad you could laugh about it!


----------



## musicalSaranader

allisonwonderland said:
			
		

> not shocking,,but just RUDE behavior...DH and I were standing in line to ride something..forget the name..when a FAMILY of about 5 people came running PAST us and breaking in line..DH says nothing..I  on the other hand say"excuse me..BUT you just broke in line......"they look at me and say NO ENGLISH,,me"YEAH RIGHT,,i just heard you...now get back in line please"..them...NO ENGLISH..me''''Get BACK IN LINE NOW BEFORE I  FIND A CAST MEMBER'...again.."NO ENGLISH LADY"...so I think for a minute and say(to the woman in the group)"OMG!!!U have a HUGE bug on your back!!!!" she of course screeches(no english huh?).....i go "HA!!!!I knew it....get back in  line",,,,,,and they did................



That was really clever of you!  Good job!!  I always like when people don't get away with their rudenesses.


----------



## 15MinutesFromWDW

During this past Thanksgiving week, Mom and I spent a day at MK.  We were waiting for Wishes on a bench in front of Crystal Palace, watching dozens of astoundingly rude people.  A really nice older couple came up, with the wife in a wheelchair.  They went across the walkway, and got right next to the fence, right in front of us, then turned around to see if they were blocking our view.  We said no, and everyone was happy.

Five minutes before the show, a mid-20's looking couple walks up, pushes their way past the crowd of people standing at the fence, throw their legs over the fence, walk to DIRECTLY IN FRONT OF THE WOMAN IN THE WHEELCHAIR, and sit down on the fence railing!  Not only were they completely blocking her view, but their butts were two inches from her face!!  They actually started cussing when EVERYONE screamed at them!  What JERKS!!  Where does anybody get off thinking they're entitled to that kind of thing???


----------



## LindsayDunn228

musicalSaranader said:
			
		

> That was really clever of you!  Good job!!  I always like when people don't get away with their rudenesses.


 I agree! You go Allison!!!


----------



## disneyaggie

Quote:
Originally Posted by allisonwonderland
not shocking,,but just RUDE behavior...DH and I were standing in line to ride something..forget the name..when a FAMILY of about 5 people came running PAST us and breaking in line..DH says nothing..I on the other hand say"excuse me..BUT you just broke in line......"they look at me and say NO ENGLISH,,me"YEAH RIGHT,,i just heard you...now get back in line please"..them...NO ENGLISH..me''''Get BACK IN LINE NOW BEFORE I FIND A CAST MEMBER'...again.."NO ENGLISH LADY"...so I think for a minute and say(to the woman in the group)"OMG!!!U have a HUGE bug on your back!!!!" she of course screeches(no english huh?).....i go "HA!!!!I knew it....get back in line",,,,,,and they did................ 


___________________

Love it, Love it, Love it! Nice going allisonwonderland. Your cleverness deserves a big smile!


----------



## ericamanda01

allisonwonderland said:
			
		

> not shocking,,but just RUDE behavior...DH and I were standing in line to ride something..forget the name..when a FAMILY of about 5 people came running PAST us and breaking in line..DH says nothing..I  on the other hand say"excuse me..BUT you just broke in line......"they look at me and say NO ENGLISH,,me"YEAH RIGHT,,i just heard you...now get back in line please"..them...NO ENGLISH..me''''Get BACK IN LINE NOW BEFORE I  FIND A CAST MEMBER'...again.."NO ENGLISH LADY"...so I think for a minute and say(to the woman in the group)"OMG!!!U have a HUGE bug on your back!!!!" she of course screeches(no english huh?).....i go "HA!!!!I knew it....get back in  line",,,,,,and they did................




    That was outstanding!


----------



## Dancind

15MinutesFromWDW said:
			
		

> Where does anybody get off thinking they're entitled to that kind of thing???


They were probably raised by parents that treated them like a little Prince and Princess.  Makes you think, doesn't it?


----------



## jclark3

Last year I was shocked at the number of people in motorized scooters. Now I will not presume to say that many of them are just lazy and should have been walking, but I did see many of them get up and walk when it was convenient. And just as there are inconsiderate car drivers, there are inconsiderate scooter drivers. We pedestrians are at their mercy. I suppose as long as medicare pays for these things, they will be everywhere.

Now before you flame me, I know that they are a blessing to many people who would be confined at home if they didn't have them.


----------



## wendy1974

I once saw & heard a guy in Mickey's Toontown Fair tell his wife "I'm tired of listening to your s#*%*, I am two minutes away from going back to the f%$#*^@ room and packing our f^%$*#* and going home b*^#@."  There were children all around when this happened.  I felt so embarrassed for his wife and sorry that she had to be married to such a forst class jerk!

I saw a man boarding a boat on Splash Mountain with a little boy who looked no older than three and not tall enough to get on the ride.  The CM sat and watched as the little boy screamed and cried because he did not want to get in the boat and then tried to sit on his dad's lap.  The CM finally steps in and then he just tells the man, "He can't sit in your lap, he has to have his own seat.'  Then the dad plops the child down in the seat harshly and proceeds to take his hand and hold the child down as the child is having a meltdown.  The CM let the boat go and I felt sooo sorry for that child and for everyone else on the boat that was going to have to listen to shrill screams the entire ride because of one horrible father.  I think the CM's need to get a backbone and learn to tell people "no" in those situations.


----------



## allisonwonderland

oh yeah,,i forgot this one...I was a lil shocked at this persons rude behavior as well.....We were at EPCOT(my very first time at WDW..so I had a perma grin on my face) and were  in line to watch ILLUMINATIONS...and they have that parade(TAPESTRY OF DREAMS?) that is before or after,,I cant remeber.....well anyway,,,the parade starts at there was a little girl standing behind me(and she could not see) so DH and asked her mom if it would be ok..she could stand in front of us so she could see....very nice lady says yes,,,well parade starts..little girl is happy,,,i have  a GREAT VIEW which is kinda important cuz I am right under 5 feet tall.....about 3 VERY tall and very drunk (ugly too  lol) men come and stand right in front my me..and step on the little girl...so I am trying to yell at them,,bUT music was loud and they ignored me.Father of ilittle girll yells,,they do nothing...well the parade had stopped a bit when this happened and I think some of the people in the parade saw,,becasuse i see this hand swoop down into my row..grab my hand and pull me back out in front...she bows,,smiles and dances with the little girl...hahhahahah!!!!!those dumb boys just stood there,,what creeps!!!!!stepping on a 4 year old,,what a turd,,,,


----------



## Eskie_Lover

Wow - I started this thread two weeks ago, and have finally made it through!

 My biggest pet peeve has to be at parades or the street shows at Epcot.  I'm tall - 6' and Pooh sized.  I know others can't see around me, so I'm careful not to block anyones line of sight.  What I can't stand is the few times I will stake out a spot well ahead of time so I can get some nice pictures, people still always butt in front of me saying they can't see around me.... 

 Now, why do people feel they are entitled to push around me just because they are shorter?  I always check to make sure I'm not blocking someones view, I let people in front of me, or shift so I'm out of their way if I can still get an unobstructed view for my pictures, but why should I always get pushed to the back and have to stand on my tip toes to just be able to see because I'm tall?    

 My biggest pet peeve is the parents who ask if their kids can sit in front of me.  I always say yes (I can still vaguely remember what it was like not being the tallest person -  I was 6" by the age of 12 - and how annoying it is to want to see something but not be able to...), but the the parents always end up butting infront too because their kid wants this, or their kid wants that, or they have to be close to them... - and it isn't just one parent to keep an eye on them, it's always both, and Dad is usually as tall, or taller than me, and blocks my view!   

 Otherwise my visits to Disney have been relatively shock free, though I'm sure my family has caused a few shocks - my sister is rather high strung, and would have temper tantrums and my Dad just doesn't have the "social" graces, so he used to lead me astray...  

 After a few days in the parks the close contact with so many people (we always went at Christmas) would start to wear on my Dad. This is back in the days of the huge, shoulder mounted video cameras everyone used to carry around.  After one very bad day, where is seemed like we couldn't walk 2 feet without someone trying to take a picture, videotaping something or nearly clonking us in the head with one of those massive video cameras, he suggested we play a "game".  The point was to see just how many videos, pictures etc we could get into in one day.  We couldn't make it obvious, but if we saw someone videotaping something, we would wander in front of them, stop right in front, and then after a second or two, act like we just realized they were there, and jump out of the way....  My only defense now is I was young - but it did make getting through the crowds so much more fun that day.


----------



## experiment626mom

When we were there in 2002 with the kids, I was suddenly curious as to why my 14 year old son had taken a REAL big interest in the fountain in EPCOT. I walk over to him and there's this girl ( about 18) standing in front of the fountain, pulling down her shorts until you could just see the start of her privates and her dad is taking pictures. My jaw dropped. I walked up to the father and told him that was unacceptable and that children are present. He said something to me in a foreign language and he and his daughter took off.

Same trip. My daughter and I are heading for the lobby for Character Caravan and it's lightly raining. In front of us is a woman and her small daughter heading in the same direction. As we get closer I realize that she has a crocheted outfit on that is not lined and from the back did not look like she had any underwear on. We walk past her and I turned around for a glance sure enough!! No bra, no panties nothing. And she was just wet enough to leave nothing to the imagination.


----------



## MinnieM21

allisonwonderland said:
			
		

> not shocking,,but just RUDE behavior...DH and I were standing in line to ride something..forget the name..when a FAMILY of about 5 people came running PAST us and breaking in line..DH says nothing..I  on the other hand say"excuse me..BUT you just broke in line......"they look at me and say NO ENGLISH,,me"YEAH RIGHT,,i just heard you...now get back in line please"..them...NO ENGLISH..me''''Get BACK IN LINE NOW BEFORE I  FIND A CAST MEMBER'...again.."NO ENGLISH LADY"...so I think for a minute and say(to the woman in the group)"OMG!!!U have a HUGE bug on your back!!!!" she of course screeches(no english huh?).....i go "HA!!!!I knew it....get back in  line",,,,,,and they did................



  That's hilarious! Good for you!


----------



## lauran cameron

OH MY GOD!!!! HOW SCANDELOUS!!!


----------



## MrsBanks

I haven't read every page (yet) and I certainly don't want to make any enemies - but everyone needs to get over the breastfeeding in public thing - I nursed my children wherever, whenever including WDW - it is THE most natural thing in the world between a child and their mother, and if anyone has a problem with that, well then that's your problem


----------



## rayelias

MrsBanks said:
			
		

> I haven't read every page (yet) and I certainly don't want to make any enemies - but everyone needs to get over the breastfeeding in public thing - I nursed my children wherever, whenever including WDW - it is THE most natural thing in the world between a child and their mother, and if anyone has a problem with that, well then that's your problem


 

With all due respect, going to the bathroom is a natural thing. So is fornicating. However, there are some things that are better left for more private areas.


I am one of those people who get very uncomfortable seeing someone nurse. I can't explain why and there's really no logical reason for it. It just makes me feel squeemish.

I am not opposed to people breastfeeding in public, because I know at times, private" isn't always easy. However, there's a difference between stealthily feeding your infant child and whipping out a ****, for all to see, and watching a 5 year old go to town.


Discretion is the key, IMHO.

What REALLY gets me is the changing your child wherever you feel like it. I've seen it everywhere, on a crowded bus, on a public bench. The WORST is in a restaurant or food court. It's just plain unsanitary.


----------



## SpaceMounatin

This is Non Disney.

At Six Flags Great Adventure on June Of 2004, my sister, best firend, Great my twin, my sisters, sisters best friend (semi-family), and I were going on Runaway Mine Train, this woman was screaming at the women in front of her. The woman had a child, and her husband with her. This woman kept screaming and cursing at her, because she was "Standing on top of her"! Let me remind you. The woman was in FRONT of her!  In all honesty, the women that was being screamed at, did absolutely nothing! She talked camly, and the women is screaming (She had a kid, but her kid was with some one else)! Her husband was trying to yell at the other "CRAZY" women! I tried even getting the operaters, WHO KNEW THIS WAS GOING ON! And they did absolutely NOTHING about it  ! When the calm lady sat behind me, I said dshe was the good one! And the "CRAZY" lady just flipped! I was so happy they were running two trains that night!

Also later that night, my twin and my best friend were in line for Spin Meister, and this kid was being an idiot! He started with us, mainly me, because I have blue hair and my voice is, some what high! MY bro and Best friend started laughing, but not at me, at him! And he thought he was laughing at me. This kid was just, an ill matered self sentered GP! He actually said to us "Look at that carousel (Pointing at the big wheel), it's biger that this carousel (Pointing to Spin Meister)!"

On my first visit to La Ronde (2003) in Montréal, a casheer was very rude to me in a gift shop. She was speeeking fluent English to the person infront of me, and refused to talk English to me. This happened to us the rest of the day. It was much better my last visit though (2004)


----------



## SamanthaL

Braque said:
			
		

> .
> 
> Now, just where exactly did you see the girl in panties . . .




I was wondering when someone would ask that question!     Quick lady, put on your shorts!!!   

No experiences to add.  I have seen the sunburned baby though.  Geesh!


----------



## kupperman

wirki said:
			
		

> My shock was at MGM Studios.  We were there the last part of the day and had just enjoyed the Osborne Lights.  We had promised our DD ice cream after.  So we went looking.  I had to use the restroom and of course DD(2) had to come with.  as I walk out, I see a mother throw a soda on a child in a stroller.    and the Dad walks away shaking his head.  I asked my DH what happened.  I guess the child (about 6) asked for popcorn.  And kept asking.  He then grabbed it and some of it spilled.  Then the mother threw the soda on him asking if he wanted some of it to.  The dad was so angry that he had to walk away.
> I never thought anyone could act that way.  But it happens....even at Disney
> Just glad my DD had no clue what was going on.



How horrible!


----------



## disneyaggie

To: rayelias . . . here here! I totally agree. I believe that there is a place for everything, and WDW has numerous spots designated to "take care of the baby business".


----------



## mitros

I'll have to agree with that.


----------



## PhotobearSam

rayelias for President   

Well I agree with you very much...You make such COMMON SENSE!!! Which is not much in use these days.


----------



## ChairborneRangr

While I respectfully disagree and think nursing is fine ( I am a father of 4) I am not going to get in the argument.  Let's not let this thread get closed.  There used to be a debate forum for these topics, but people had a hard time being nice.

On to other topics...


----------



## rayelias

ChairborneRangr said:
			
		

> While I respectfully disagree and think nursing is fine ( I am a father of 4) I am not going to get in the argument. Let's not let this thread get closed. There used to be a debate forum for these topics, but people had a hard time being nice.
> 
> On to other topics...


 
Sorry - didn't mean to cause a major controversy. Different opinions. That's why there's chocolate and vanilla.  However, I would have a pretty big problem if YOU (a father) were nursing.  But that's a different story.

What REALLY shocks me (getting back to the thread topic) is that you've NEVER seen COP? 

That is probably my favorite attraction of all time!!! Talk about kitsch! Cummon - you HAVE to experience it!!! After all... "There's a great big beautiful tommorrow shining at the end of every day!"


----------



## ChairborneRangr

Too funny!

About COP...  well...  Believe or not it has NEVER been open when I've been there.  I want to see it.  I hope it is open this year.

Then the TAG FAIRY will have to visit again :


----------



## disneyaggie

I _finally _ got to see CoP this past November. I go to WDW every year and that was the first time it was open! I usually go in May or, as in this past year, November. And to top it off, I have never seen the Timekeeper open.

I think you're cool, rayelias! Oh, and by the way, I prefer chocolate!


----------



## epcotfan

January 27th, 2005. We decided to head over to the Contemporary from the Magic Kingdom to shop and perhaps have dinner. We were checking out the menu at the Concourse Steakhouse and decided to sit and wait until the restaurant opened for dinner. We saw a woman start changing her baby's diaper in its stroller. Ok, fine whatever. There's a washroom a few feet away, but ok. Next thing we know the woman bunches up the gross diaper, and leaves it on a public bench outside of Chef Mickey's. I should add that there is a garbage bin a few feet away. She hasn't washed her hands and heads into Chef Mickey's. Now where is the puke smiley when I need it? UGH. Purely disgusting and lazy. I'm sure some poor cast member had to clean that up. And you wonder why you get stomach/digestive ailments on vacation. Great way to spread germs around on a buffet.


----------



## Missy1961

epcotfan said:
			
		

> January 27th, 2005. We decided to head over to the Contemporary from the Magic Kingdom to shop and perhaps have dinner. We were checking out the menu at the Concourse Steakhouse and decided to sit and wait until the restaurant opened for dinner. We saw a woman start changing her baby's diaper in its stroller. Ok, fine whatever. There's a washroom a few feet away, but ok. Next thing we know the woman bunches up the gross diaper, and leaves it on a public bench outside of Chef Mickey's. I should add that there is a garbage bin a few feet away. She hasn't washed her hands and heads into Chef Mickey's. Now where is the puke smiley when I need it? UGH. Purely disgusting and lazy. I'm sure some poor cast member had to clean that up. And you wonder why you get stomach/digestive ailments on vacation. Great way to spread germs around on a buffet.



I always wonder about how people like this think, or if they even think at ALL. That is disgusting, rude and crude. On so many levels.


----------



## TNAngie

This one is both shocking and disgusting  .  This thread actually came to mind while it was unfolding.  My family left the Imagination pavilion after dark in December (around the 10th)  and I was pushing my 1 year old in his stroller.  We hit a bump and I strolled over it and stepped "in" it.  I walked a little further and then looked behind me.  I could see something in the walkway, but it was too dark to tell what it was.  We walked a little farther, and I started to wonder exactly what we stepped in.  I figured I was overreacting, but I smelled my shoe.  Yes, you guessed it, poop!     I could not believe my nose.  I kept repeating to my husband in disbelief, "I just stepped in poop, I can't believe it, people Poop".  It was bad enough that it was on my left tennis shoe, but it was also on the stroller wheels.  As we were headed to the restroom, I saw two cast members who were nicely dressed (not uniformed) standing outside of Innoventions West.  I wanted to let them know about this so they could get it cleaned up.  I was shaking when I explained to them, that we had just stepped in feces.  Both of these cast members nonchalantly directed me to the nearest restroom so I could clean my shoes and stroller.  They didn't seem shocked and surely didn't offer any real assistance to me.  I go to the restroom and take many paper towels and clean my shoes and stroller wheels.  I declare to my husband that both the stroller and my shoes were now going in the trash when we got home.  He acted like that was a waste.    I' m still using both.  My first reaction was that this was human waste, and I was appalled and disgusted.  About a month later I started thinking about it and thought maybe, just maybe, it was someone's service animal's droppings.  I'll never know, but it does make me feel better.  Oh, well.    
-  Angie


----------



## epcotfan

> About a month later I started thinking about it and thought maybe, just maybe, it was someone's service animal's droppings. I'll never know, but it does make me feel better. Oh, well.



Could have been. I saw a couple of service dogs at Disney last week. Still gross stepping in it though  

Speaking of poop, what is with the insane amout of Seagulls in the parks lately? We normally go in the summer and don't see that many birds in the parks. The seagulls were crazy. I got pooped on twice walking through Frontierland. I wish they had the hawk call recording there to keep the birds under control like at Epcot. The gulls were divebombing kids and anyone who had food in their hands. There was a moron throwing pieces of Turkey into a high traffic walkway in Frontierland. Now I love birds, but this was annoying and pretty unsanitary. Poop everywhere.


----------



## mitros

This is  a big problem everywhere on WDW property. There are signs all over  the place asking people not to feed the animals, but these clods think it's so "cute" to let junior throw bread up in the air and watch the seagulls catch it! Wouldn't that be something if one of those larger birds grabbed junior and took off with him.   Just wondering about the hawk call you mentioned at Epcot. When do they play it? We go to Epcot regularly, and the seagulls seem to be the worst there, especially over WS.


----------



## epcotfan

They have a hawk (or some predator bird) recording outside the table seating areas of the Electric Umbrella and the Kringla Bakerie in Norway. The only birds I saw in the area were a few sparrows. No Seagulls whatsoever. Frontierland was the worst I've ever seen it with birds. The Cranes and sparrows aren't too bad, but the Gulls are so bold. I just couldn't believe the guy tossing Turkey into the air with people walking by.


----------



## macfamily

Can't believe I made it through the whole thread... gasp, pant...


----------



## mitros

Thanks for the info. I'm going to be listening for those calls on our next trip in  a few weeks. Next time you are at WS, walk around the area between the McDonalds stand and Canada. We always see a lot of seagulls there.


----------



## mom of five

The CM on our last trip who wouldn't give us directions because, "I'm off the clock! And your not suppose to be here!" And kept walking.
So, I'm thinking..okay, help us get out of here then (some walkway off the boat launch at the TTC where I guess only employees are suppose to be???)
Shocking! He still had his uniform on.
I know he's a person too and entitled to a bad day, but where is the common decency. Another CM came walking along seconds later (he must have overheard) and said to us, "That was just wrong! I'm going to report that." They he directed us back to the main parking area--He was "off the clock, too!"


----------



## disneymom3

mom of five said:
			
		

> The CM on our last trip who wouldn't give us directions because, "I'm off the clock! And your not suppose to be here!" And kept walking.
> So, I'm thinking..okay, help us get out of here then (some walkway off the boat launch at the TTC where I guess only employees are suppose to be???)
> Shocking! He still had his uniform on.
> I know he's a person too and entitled to a bad day, but where is the common decency. Another CM came walking along seconds later (he must have overheard) and said to us, "That was just wrong! I'm going to report that." They he directed us back to the main parking area--He was "off the clock, too!"




Oh my gosh!  I bet that CM got fired or pretty close to it!  My sister used to work in the bank that used to be in City Hall as a teller.  At that time they actually got off 15 minutes before their shift ended and had an extra 15 minutes for their lunch break because they had to cross Main Street to get to where they could go down to the utilidors.  It was assumed that they would be stopped along the way for many questions.  I was under the impression that CMs were not to be in public areas in "costume" when they were not working.


----------



## WorldlyWise

lauran cameron said:
			
		

> On our last trip to WDW I had almost a frightening experience between my family and:
> 
> I am the BIGGEST almond lover in the world.  So of course I'm always keeping an eye out for cinnamon glazed almonds....MMmMMM!!!!   well this past thanksgiving I spotted a cart selling them at EPCOT.  I whipped out my $3 and headed on over to the long line at the cart...
> 
> 15 minutes later
> 
> it was my turn and they were all sold out.
> 
> the CM said itd be 20 inutes for the next batch.  i wanted my cinnamon glazed almonds people...haha...well since we were in no hurry I sat back on a bench nearby the WS (about 5 paces from the cart).
> 
> 30 minutes later (45 accumlitive mins later)...
> 
> I get up from my seat and begin to walk over...well somwhere between my 5 paces and getting line a family of 4 gets in line, then a woman (keeping in mind that it is singular as i ONE) gets in line after that...ok fair is fair right? wrong!  Then a family comes along and asks me "do they have cashews?" "yup" i reply.  since they didn't want what I was about to order I let them ahead of me, 'cos why not?    so finally its my turn...
> 
> 15minutes later
> 
> (why it took forever...no idea?) (the only reason I know how long it was taking is b/c my DD just received a reward watch from work and he was having fun with it by timming everything...) Its now my turn and the CM goes, "sorry all out."  as she says that I turn and see the ONE woman scuffling away with a hand full of cinnamon glazed almonds...
> 
> The woman then passes my mom and my DM looks at my face in panic.  She then stands up from her seat and approaches the ONE woman who had *7* cones of cinnamon glazed almonds. (she bought them all!)
> 
> DM: "excuse me miss?  My daughter just waited an hour for *1* of those *points to the cinnamon glazed almonds* can I buy one of of you please?"
> 
> 1WOMAN: "WHAT!??! WHATEVER! SHE DID NOT WAIT AN HOUR!!!  I SAW HER, SHE WAS STANDING RIGHT BEHIND ME!!  THESE ARE MINE!"
> 
> DM: "Yes, but she has been waiting since the last time they ran out,here's $5 for 1-" (before she could even finish + they're only worth $3)
> 
> 1WOMAN: "GET THE H!@#$$ AWAY FROM ME YOU FREAK! *begins to walk away * B!@#$!"
> 
> I was speechless...absolutely FLOORED...
> 
> my DM is the most fair and gentle soft spoken woman I know.  I mean her point was not to take away the woman's food but she had taken 7 for herself, not for a family or for kids.  I mean if the 1WOMAN had said "oo these of for my kids" or "I'm sorry to hear that" something HUMANE my mother would've just smiled and sat back down and we would've been on our way.
> 
> Instead, my mother felt pretty violated.  She walked over to the CM and asked her when the next batch of cinnamon glazed almonds would be ready.
> 
> "1 hour."
> 
> our hearts broke.  we just wanted one.  since all of us were a bit shaken from watching the 1WOMAN fireback at DM/DW our day was already ruined.  The weather was like a painting of the events in which just passed.  Clouds rolled in and the temperature dropped.
> 
> 30minutes later...
> 
> The CM began to make the cinnamon glazed almonds, and to my surprise who else walks by...the 1WOMAN!!! she is crumpling up her 3rd cinnamon glazed almond cone and working on her 4th!!!!!!!!   she looks to see us still in our seats and by goolie *if looks could kill wed've been dead on the scene*
> 
> 30 more minutes later...
> 
> The rest of the hour I stood at the cart talking to the CM as she made the cinnamon glazed almonds.  I told her she should recommened more booths for the nuts in the parks and such.  Finally the cinnamon glazed almonds were done!!!!!
> 
> so let's do the Math...shall we?
> 
> 15+30+15+30+30=120 mintes=exactly 2 hours!
> 
> The CM appologized and gave me my $3 back.  She was nice the whole time, so I don't blame anything on her...
> 
> As I turned to leave a group of boys asked me how the cinnamon glazed almonds tasted.  "Amazing"  I replied, and my boyfriend chimmed in with "well they better be after that." and the group of boys looked puzzeled "what happened?" one of them dared to be so brave, and I told him...their eyes bugged out of their heads can you imagine;
> 
> BEFORE
> 
> AFTER
> 
> needless to say, we were able to shake off the blow and go about the rest of our day.  Yet I don't plan on asking a stranger for a favor while at the world for a VERY long time.



2 HOURS!  All I can say is that the shocking thing to me is NOT the lady in front of you.  Your friends must be gellin'!


----------



## lauran cameron

haha guess so *suave look*


----------



## cbsunfish

I was waiting in line for Peter Pan's Flight with my family, and a few families in front of us in line, we noticed a woman lean back and whisper something to her husband, who then proceeded to bend down and pull her wedgie out of her butt for her    It definitely did not appear that she would have any difficulty reaching back there herself.  It was so weird.  My dad and I were the only ones who saw it happen, and we nearly fell over laughing.


----------



## macfamily

> I was waiting in line for Peter Pan's Flight with my family, and a few families in front of us in line, we noticed a woman lean back and whisper something to her husband, who then proceeded to bend down and pull her wedgie out of her butt for her



Now THAT'S what I call true love


----------



## pamlet

cbsunfish said:
			
		

> I was waiting in line for Peter Pan's Flight with my family, and a few families in front of us in line, we noticed a woman lean back and whisper something to her husband, who then proceeded to bend down and pull her wedgie out of her butt for her    It definitely did not appear that she would have any difficulty reaching back there herself.  It was so weird.  My dad and I were the only ones who saw it happen, and we nearly fell over laughing.



Maybe she thought if hubby did it ... it wouldn't be so obvious?!


----------



## TSR6

wendy1974 said:
			
		

> I think the CM's need to get a backbone and learn to tell people "no" in those situations.



CM says "No"
PO'ed Guest asks for the Manager
Guest tweaks the story, and becomes friendly
Management puts guest on the next ride
Management coaches CM
CM says "yes" next time

Seen it happen.


----------



## WDISNEYNUT

We took our first Disney Cruise in 1998. In Nassau at the Straw Market are many tacky souvenir stands that sell t-shirts with drug references and other lewd comments on them.
We had notices a t-shirt with what looked like the McDonalds Yellow M logo on it and a reference to pot also. After we got back on board the ship, and went dinner (you need to dress in nice casual clothes for dinner) we saw a family of 4, Mom, Dad and 2 sons.I couldn't believe it but the 2 kids were wearing those shirts  . First of all you need to dress nice for dinner. Second who lets their kids where clothes like that? I would have thought the head waiter would have said something.

Another time we were at BB when off to our side I could see a couple of kids running around, after a further look they where not wearing any clothes, kids (a boy and a girl about 11 or 12 years old). Mom and dad couldnt control them because the father was holding a towel in front of mom (not very well by the way  ) so she could change. The locker rooms are not very far away. They were from Germany as my brother told me from what he heard of them talking.


----------



## foreverscarlett7

Bump!!!  This is such a wonderful thread to lose it!


----------



## 4mykids

We were riding Spaceship Earth just last week.  Nice.  No wait.  Had only one person ahead of us (several cars).  I hear my DH say, "Now what's this idiot doing?"  The guy in front of us is standing up, leans over, out of the ride, to feel where the floor is, and gets out!  Ride stops immediately.  We sat there for about 5 minutes and here come the CMs with flashlights.  We told them, "He went thataway", and they were off running.  Then the ride finally started up again (about 15 mins).  When we exited the ride, we asked about "the idiot" and were told we could find him outside.  Sure enough, a CM (supervisor-type) was questioning him with another CM at his side.  Hope they confiscated his ticket and threw him out!

Another day, a dad is leading his 5-ish year old through the World of Disney store.  Steers her right into a decorative wooden shelf (she really banged her head on that).  He just kept on dragging her through!  Ouch!


----------



## MommyPoppins

cbsunfish said:
			
		

> I was waiting in line for Peter Pan's Flight with my family, and a few families in front of us in line, we noticed a woman lean back and whisper something to her husband, who then proceeded to bend down and pull her wedgie out of her butt for her    It definitely did not appear that she would have any difficulty reaching back there herself.  It was so weird.  My dad and I were the only ones who saw it happen, and we nearly fell over laughing.



For some reason this sounds really familar.   I hope it wasn't me.   I don't know if I dreamed it up or if I remember this happening.


----------



## gabbygrennell

I have to say, it has taken me many days to read through all of these! But boy has this thread been addicting!

I must confess, the most shocking things I have seen/encountered at wdw, have come from members of my own party.   
Our last trip in 2003, included my fam of 5, my mom and dad & my bro, sis in law and niece. (needless to say, all trips in future will consist of me, hub, ds, ds, and dd ONLY) Some people just cant be taken out in public! haha  

I sinderely apologize, if any of you witnessed some or all of these "experiences". 

MK: *My niece was 5 at the time, and although she is not developed or anything like that, i think 5 is too old for a young lady to be parading around in underwear only! Perverts lurk everywhere! She was hot (who wasnt?) so my sis in law proceeded to let her strip to her underwear only and continue through the park the rest of the day! I was completely embarassed. should have seen the looks we got! 
     *My bro and sil, have had as much as they can take... they become complete *******. Arguing and carrying on like never before. She decides they are leaving the park. So out they go. Argue some more, back in they go. They went in and out the turnstiles 5 or 6 diff times. Of course each time they go in, the security guy has to check her bag. She got smart with him and lipped off reading him the riot act! We finally left them there to sort out their own mess! My bro told me he had never been so embarassed in all his life! Why is it that when in the happiest place on earth, people insist on showing their *****?????

BB:
     * While waiting outside for the park to open, it gets hot. My niece has a complete break down. Crying, whining. After 10 mins of this, a girl behind us aprox 10, says to her mom, "I hate to hear kids cry. I am on vacation and I hsouldnt have to listen to this" the mom said something back, I didnt hear what... and my sis in law who apparently loves a confrontation turns to the young lady and says "what did you say?" the mom replies "she simply stated that she doesnt like to hear kids cry. " My sis in law nearly got into a brawl with this lady... telling her if her daughter didnt want to hear kids cry, she picked the wrong place for vacation! I wanted to crawl behind a bush and die! Nothing like making a tense situation even worse!

And on a final note... many had mentioned seeing bright red sometimes sunburned children... and there were some who mentioned red headed children... My oldest is a red head, very fair skin, tons of freckles. I keep all of my kids slathered in sunscreen all the time. But the minute my oldest gets a tad too warm or embarassed, he turns beat red! Face, legs, arms etc... (even indoors playing basketball) Someone actually said to us one day, while at MK  "I cant believe you would let your son burn like that. What kind of parents are you??! " Now, I understand that some of you get super irritated over parents who do let their children burn... but dont you think it is odd that only one of my kids looks burned? We didnt realize what they were talking about until the lady looked at my son and said "do you need me to get something for that sunburn for you son?" I didnt really know what to do or say, but of course became defensive, and said to her "MY son does not need any assistance, thank you very much though. He is a red head in case you can not see, and it is 90 degrees out here, and he is hot. He is not sunburned, in fact just reapplied his lotion 20 mins ago. He simply turns red when he is hot or embarassed. He was already hot, and I think you have embarassed him completely!  But thank you for being so concernedd!" As we walked away my son asked, Mom, what was wrong with that lady? Doesnt she know I have a mom to take care of me? Why would I need her help... 
lol
I suppose I could have handled it better, but the way she came off, assuming she knew what she was talking about and acting as if she were the sunscreen police, it didnt sit well with me!   
Sorry to be so long!
Gabby


----------



## NeverlandClub23

We were at AK and two elderly people were trying to walk up a small hill and were having a lot of trouble doing so the older man yelled ahead of them to two kids (who were obviously their grandchildren and playing) on electrical wheelchairs and asked them to bring them back because they couldn't get up the hill. The kids replied they were having fun and left them. The elderly woman had to sit on a bench every five feet to make it up the hill. It was very sad. Also I'm amazed at the amount of people who think lines don't pertain to them and in those pre-show rooms I like to watch the people that are so concerned with being as close to the door as possible that lets you into the theater.


----------



## shatzjsl

NeverlandClub23 said:
			
		

> We were at AK and two elderly people were trying to walk up a small hill and were having a lot of trouble doing so the older man yelled ahead of them to two kids (who were obviously their grandchildren and playing) on electrical wheelchairs and asked them to bring them back because they couldn't get up the hill. The kids replied they were having fun and left them. The elderly woman had to sit on a bench every five feet to make it up the hill. It was very sad.



Yep, that's one of the times I would have said something. I know when to pick my battles and this would have been one of them and I guarantee you I would have one.  Makes me mad to even think about it.


----------



## marypops!

well my sisters once nearly droned my dad at BB they made him go onto that small tube slide in the kids zone and 1st he bashed his head and 2nd he thought the water was about 3-4 feet so he would be able to  stand but the water is really about (if i can remember) 6 feet so hes trying to find the ground and was under for ages and got out in time to get a breath but he went down again so he an try it again without nearly drowning
my dad told me to put that in


----------



## cinamin27

bump - had to go a few pages back to find this to FINALLY make it to the end!


----------



## NeverlandClub23

BUMP


----------



## LukenDC

About ten years ago I went to Disneyland with my father and his girlfriend.  The girlfriend and I went on POC and on the way down the first hill the front of the boat submerged and a large wave washed over us.  That had never happened before!  We were soaked, absolutely drenched.  

When we got off the ride, the CM was surprised to see how wet we were.  We asked for a place to dry off and she called guest relations.  A CM from guest relations showed up and took us through the backlot of DL and to the entrance of Main Street USA.  He said that we had to wait for a few minutes for an escort to the nurses' station, located just across from us.  After a couple of minutes, we set out to cross Main Street USA.  Suddenly I noticed that we were surrounded by several people in regular streetwear.  They were undercover security and they shielded us from the other guests.  It was fascinating.

At the nurses' station, Disney offered to wash and dry our clothes, which they promised would take only a half hour.  It took three hours!  In the meantime, we were left in the capable hands of Nurse Ratched.  She was so rude and mean it was unbelievable.  When we explained what happened on POC and why we were at her station, she replied, "This is a hospital for sick people!"  Nurse Ratched gave the girlfriend and I robes to wear.  Dad's girlfriend is heavyset so the robe that she had was insufficient to cover her.  When she politely explained this, Nurse Ratched stared at her and said, "Well then I guess you will just have to wear another robe backwards, won't you." Outraegous!

After our three hours under the condenscending gaze of Nurse Ratched, the guest relations CM magically appeared with our clothes and line passes to Space Mountain.  The rest of the visit was a disaster.  Spalsh Mountain broke down while I was at the top of the hill and I had to be evacuated.  Dad's girlfriend tripped over some uneven pavement and hurt her ankle.

The next day the girlfriend called Disneyland and explained what had happened.  She had taken notes during the visit, so she had Nurse Ratched's name, the location of the uneven pavement, and the time of the Splash Mountain break down.  Disney responded quickly with an apologetic letter and three passes for our next visit.


----------



## disneyaggie

Oh, LukenDC . . . what an ordeal! Sounds like, to me, that you were a Griswold family vacation all over again! At least Disney sent you some passes! Wow!


----------



## smjj

Boy this thread is interesting. My story does not compare but here goes.
This last Nov. we had gone over to VWL to check them out and we were taking the boat back to the MK. As the boat was unloading, there was this lady getting off and yelling that WDW should ban strollers. She was upset because there were so many on the boat she was unable to get a good seat. I looked at the CM holding the rope and shrugged my sholders and he says he hears stuff like that all day long..smjj


----------



## minijeanie

okay for all the many times I have been to WDW, 

I still hate crying babies and kids.

parents get it...if your kids are crying, get them out of the show or the restaurant.

hey, I have 2 kids & I would never allow this
they would be removed after 30 seconds.

it is a shame so many parents are so selfish to see this


----------



## FLAsomeday

I bit my tongue gnawing on a jawbreaker.


----------



## Saa62

This was probably shocking to some, I personaly found it somewhat amusing.

We were leave PI late one night a few years back.  We were waiting at the bus stop and there was a group of 10 or so "twenty something" people who had apparently been enjoying the nightclubs.  They were a little rowdy but nothing out of line for that late of hour and the place they were leaving.  Disney must have been doing some trials for a new bus or just does not have many of that type of bus that pulled up(it was the first time I had ever seen it in 12 visits).  It was basically a semi tractor pulling a bus trailer.  Anyway, apparently the group of "twenty something" people were very excited to get to ride this thing because one of the guys yelled out "Oh boy, we get to ride in the cattle trailer".  That statement was followed up with one of the females yelling "Well scrap my a** and load me up"


----------



## cathyce2

Bumping up because this thread is too good to be hiding all the way back on page 10!


----------



## mitros

Thanks! Your thoughts on this matter are shared by  a lot of us here!


----------



## MinnieM21

Saa62 said:
			
		

> This was probably shocking to some, I personaly found it somewhat amusing.
> 
> We were leave PI late one night a few years back.  We were waiting at the bus stop and there was a group of 10 or so "twenty something" people who had apparently been enjoying the nightclubs.  They were a little rowdy but nothing out of line for that late of hour and the place they were leaving.  Disney must have been doing some trials for a new bus or just does not have many of that type of bus that pulled up(it was the first time I had ever seen it in 12 visits).  It was basically a semi tractor pulling a bus trailer.  Anyway, apparently the group of "twenty something" people were very excited to get to ride this thing because one of the guys yelled out "Oh boy, we get to ride in the cattle trailer".  That statement was followed up with one of the females yelling "Well scrap my a** and load me up"


----------



## ericamanda01

BUMP! Keep'em comin!   This thread is too funny!


----------



## Missy1961

I was almost disappointed--nothing shocking happened on my last trip!


----------



## BonnieA

OK, not too shocking but I'll add it to the thread to keep it going...
We were at the inspection table before entering Epcot.  This couple on the other side of the table were getting their backpack inspected.  The guard pulls out two pair of bug eyes (3d glasses from ITTBAB) these people had stolen.  The guard (without mentioning a word) put them both on his head, gave the backpack back to the owners and told them to proceed.
So lesson learned, if you are going to be stupid enough to steal stuff try to remember to get rid of the evidence before going thru the inspection.


----------



## ChairborneRangr

It's always shocking to me the amount of crap people bring with them to the parks.  Here is a picture of my wife and I in full park gear...


----------



## foreverscarlett7

Bump!!!


----------



## TigrLvsPooh

Ahhh my old post.    Thanks for the bump up.


----------



## Tricia1

Oh My!  It's taken me weeks to get through this post and I really enjoyed it!!

My shocking story...
I was sitting on a bench next to a lady with a 6 week old baby.  The baby was throwing up (not just spitting up, but really throwing up a lot!) and was very, very sun burned and had started developing little blisters.  I was talking to the lady and commented on the baby and the mom said "I forgot the sunscreen".  Uh duh then, get the baby OUT OF THE SUN!  

We're going in a few weeks and I'll be sure to keep my eyes open for more shockers!


----------



## musicalSaranader

Oh my!! I hope that poor baby is alright!


----------



## epcotfan

That poor baby. The mother is a....stopping myself now before I say something bad. Sounds like that little baby had heat stroke symptoms. Sunscreen will not prevent that. A baby that young shouldn't be toted around in the hot sun like that.  Unbelieveable.


----------



## foreverscarlett7

I hadn't realized until this past summer how painful it can be to leave MK after Wishes.  My DBF and I decided to leave then, instead of taking our time wandering through the park, and found ourselves amongst what seemed to be a stroller derby.  I'd never seen so many people with strollers trying to push past eachother.  My bf and I kept up with the pace, but this woman behind me kept bumping my heels or my calves (depending on the instance) and then ended up trying to go around me... though there wasnt anywhere to go.  She ended up almost hitting another stroller so she swung back and knocked me into the trolley track.  So, of course I sprain my ankle because I hadn't braced myself for that.  Off she went and I saw her "tailgate" someone else.  My ankle ended up being badly sprained, and the backs of my legs had bruises (from her bumping into me).  I got to spend the rest of my Disney vacation w/ an ace bandage limping all over the place.  Never again will I try and head out of the park at that moment... and for those of you that do, watch out for the crazy people!


----------



## feistyblue

Ok they're not biggies but a few things shocked me during my first trip.

That the food at Crystal Palace was so disgusting after reading so many good things about it.

That there were no benches at the bus stops at the parks!

The amount of people I saw openly screaming at and hitting their kids hard!


----------



## PatriciaH

My friend got attacked by a seagull a few week ago when he was visiting. He was carrying his hot dog and fries out of Caseys (in the MK) and a seagull swooped down, landed on his back and then flew off with his hot dog. They were also attacking other people. They flew around this one guys head until he dropped all his food and then proceeded to carry it off! A nice CM got our friend another hot dog. She said it happens several times a day!


----------



## Humphrey Bear

My wife just reminded me of two things that we found shocking:

We were at AK about a month after it opened and everyone would get to the park first thing and race to the Kilimanjaro Safaris.  We had just come off the safari and stopped at the little stand that sold fresh fruit.  A little boy about 7 sees the fruit stand and asks his mom "Mom, I'm hungry, can I please have a banana?"  Well mom just flips out and starts yelling at him saying "Daddy and I got up at five in the morning to get breakfast.  We told you to get up and eat...but you HAD to sleep.  So I'm not wasting time to stop and feed you.  You will have to wait till our seating time for lunch to eat".  The little guy was crying and saying "I'm sorry Mom.."  It just broke my heart!  I wanted to buy a banana and give it to him, but his mom would have really gone off then.


On the same trip we were at Epcot.  I was waiting outside the restroom for my wife when this woman and her young daughter head for the women's room.  The mom is yelling at her saying "I told you to go poop at the hotel."  My wife said the lady was really getting loud in the bathroom.  She told her daughter that she would never take her anywhere again since they were spending so much money on the trip and they didn't have time to stop to go the bathroom.  I wondered what memories they would take away from their trip.


----------



## disneyaggie

Humphrey Bear said:
			
		

> My wife just reminded me of two things that we found shocking:
> 
> We were at AK about a month after it opened and everyone would get to the park first thing and race to the Kilimanjaro Safaris.  We had just come off the safari and stopped at the little stand that sold fresh fruit.  A little boy about 7 sees the fruit stand and asks his mom "Mom, I'm hungry, can I please have a banana?"  Well mom just flips out and starts yelling at him saying "Daddy and I got up at five in the morning to get breakfast.  We told you to get up and eat...but you HAD to sleep.  So I'm not wasting time to stop and feed you.  You will have to wait till our seating time for lunch to eat".  The little guy was crying and saying "I'm sorry Mom.."  It just broke my heart!  I wanted to buy a banana and give it to him, but his mom would have really gone off then.
> 
> 
> On the same trip we were at Epcot.  I was waiting outside the restroom for my wife when this woman and her young daughter head for the women's room.  The mom is yelling at her saying "I told you to go poop at the hotel."  My wife said the lady was really getting loud in the bathroom.  She told her daughter that she would never take her anywhere again since they were spending so much money on the trip and they didn't have time to stop to go the bathroom.  I wondered what memories they would take away from their trip.




Wow  --  how sad. I wonder if the Mom would have eaten something when she got hungry or did she wait until lunch, too! And as far as the Mom yelling at her daugher, my heart goes out to the kiddo. I doubt that lady (using the term losely) is so "regular" that she can tell time by her own potty time! What a kook! They should both (the Mom's) be put in time out!


----------



## klmall

He is a redhead (copper red almost) and his fair skin is a rosy pink whenever it is above 50 degrees.  Trouble is, now that he is 18 he won't let me force the sunscreen on him anymore!  He uses that federal law giving over 18 the right to keep parents out of college records and from wearing sunscreen unless he chooses to!



"And on a final note... many had mentioned seeing bright red sometimes sunburned children... and there were some who mentioned red headed children... My oldest is a red head, very fair skin, tons of freckles. I keep all of my kids slathered in sunscreen all the time. But the minute my oldest gets a tad too warm or embarassed, he turns beat red! Face, legs, arms etc... (even indoors playing basketball) Someone actually said to us one day, while at MK  "I cant believe you would let your son burn like that. What kind of parents are you??! " Now, I understand that some of you get super irritated over parents who do let their children burn... but dont you think it is odd that only one of my kids looks burned? We didnt realize what they were talking about until the lady looked at my son and said "do you need me to get something for that sunburn for you son?" I didnt really know what to do or say, but of course became defensive, and said to her "MY son does not need any assistance, thank you very much though. He is a red head in case you can not see, and it is 90 degrees out here, and he is hot. He is not sunburned, in fact just reapplied his lotion 20 mins ago. He simply turns red when he is hot or embarassed. He was already hot, and I think you have embarassed him completely!  But thank you for being so concernedd!" As we walked away my son asked, Mom, what was wrong with that lady? Doesnt she know I have a mom to take care of me? Why would I need her help... 
lol
I suppose I could have handled it better, but the way she came off, assuming she knew what she was talking about and acting as if she were the sunscreen police, it didnt sit well with me!   
Sorry to be so long!"
Gabby[/QUOTE]


----------



## married@wdw

Well, we ratted out some parents at RNRC this weekend.  The parents (foreigners with either a British or Austrilian-type accent) left their two kids -- I'd guess about 4 and 8-years-old -- outside RNRC while they went to ride.  I just imagined all the horrible things that could go wrong, so I mentioned it to a CM who immmediately called security.  I could never imagine leaving small children unattended in the parks for any length of time!


----------



## disneyaggie

married@wdw said:
			
		

> Well, we ratted out some parents at RNRC this weekend.  The parents (foreigners with either a British or Austrilian-type accent) left their two kids -- I'd guess about 4 and 8-years-old -- outside RNRC while they went to ride.  I just imagined all the horrible things that could go wrong, so I mentioned it to a CM who immmediately called security.  I could never imagine leaving small children unattended in the parks for any length of time!



When I was in Finland, I noticed a baby carriage outside of the post office. I told my host sister, "There is a baby in that carriage"! She said, rather no-big-deal-like, "Yeah". I said, "NO! You don't understand. There is a baby in that carriage, we are on a public sidewalk and no adult is around to protect it". She looked at me like I had a snake on my head. She said, "Here in Finland, that is acceptable". I told her that in America, that baby would be snatched and Heaven knows what. She replied, "WOW! We don't have to worry about that here"! So perhaps in their country (the mentioned story above from married@wdw) that is totally safe for them.


----------



## PrinceJohn

Last Nov, my wife and 3 boys were waiting in line to see Ariel in the Grotto - almost at the same time, my wife and I noticed that Ariel's mermaid suit was a little too low-cut - in the front - exposing what you might normally see at the Grotto at the Playboy Mansion if you know what I mean.  
It became the joke of the trip.  For the rest of the week, I kept asking my boys (so that my wife could hear me), if they wanted to go back and see Ariel again...She was less than amused every time, but she played along.


----------



## DizBelle

PrinceJohn said:
			
		

> Last Nov, my wife and 3 boys were waiting in line to see Ariel in the Grotto - almost at the same time, my wife and I noticed that Ariel's mermaid suit was a little too low-cut - in the front - exposing what you might normally see at the Grotto at the Playboy Mansion if you know what I mean.
> It became the joke of the trip.  For the rest of the week, I kept asking my boys (so that my wife could hear me), if they wanted to go back and see Ariel again...She was less than amused every time, but she played along.


----------



## PrinceJohn

My wife suggested that they rename Ariels' Grotto, Ariels's Landing Strip... I'm not making that up.


----------



## MELSMICE

Most shocking thing this past trip was watching my DH change from pants into shorts in the Dollar Rent-A-Car parking lot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  What a loser!!!  

My DD's & I started blaring the horn when he decided it was okay to "drop his drawers".  He thought it was "no biggie" because he had his boxers on.  I told him he was going to be a topic on "the boards" when I got home!!!


----------



## rayelias

Just got back and I couldn't WAIT to post this...

So, my DF and I have fast-passes to Space Mountain for 12:35.  It's 12:30, and we're waiting for the clock.  One of my pet-peeves is people trying to sneak their way in early.  So, we just sit there quietly waiting for our time.  (Usually, if the fast-pass CM sees you waiting patiently and not trying to negotiate your way in early, they frequently let you in.  They seem to really appreciate it when you don't try to get them to bend the rules.)

Anyhow, there is this European family who try to get in a couple minutes early.  You know the type - don't bother to even ask, they just flash the ticket and keep walking.  They KNOW they're breaking the rules and trying to get away with it.  The CM VERY politely tells them they still have a few minutes, and to please wait with the rest of us who are patiently (and fairly) waiting our turn.  The father (great role model, here), gives a loud harumph, turns around, and starts to make fun of the poor, young, CM behind her back.  The girl is just trying to do her job and be fair to everyone, there's no need to make fun of her!  So, for the next couple minutes, the whole family is making fun of her and laughing at her.  Real class.   

The CM knows we've been quietly sitting and waiting, and that the other family has been quite rude (to say the least), so at 12:35, she subtly looks over at us, smiles and nods, to let us know it's OK to go in - kind of give us a "head start" over the other people.  Well, as soon as we get up, EuroFam races in front of us, practically knocking us over.  The CM gave us a look and rolled her eyes.  We smiled back.

Even with the fast-pass, there's a little bit of a line.  So, we're in line behind our favorite family, and there's this rather offensive odor.  DF turns to me with this look, and we both know... it smells like someone needs a diaper changed.  We look around - there's no baby to be seen.  It's an unmistakable smell, but it seems to dissipate every time the line moves forward.  It was Euro-Dad!  We figured that out, because he was directly in front of us for most of the time.  But, in a continued rush to try and get ahead of everyone, he took the lead in his family, and we had the rest of EuroFamily between us.  No smell.

All I can say is thank GOD, when we got close, the loading CM called out for a party of 2 to fill in empty spots on a loading car.  We VERY quickly jumped at the chance to save ourselves from being downwind of Euro-Dad on the ride.  I feel bad for whoever was behind us!


----------



## mitros

YOW! been there, smelt that!!!!


----------



## MommyPoppins

Some things from our trip....

First thing happened before we even left the parking lot. We piled on to the tram. DH first with the stroller and then our 3 DS(4,3,23mo.) then I got in with the backpack and DS(7weeks). I carried him in asling so I had both of my hands free. It was a lifesaver..anyway.. After we get in this family of 4 starts getting in the seat in front of us. They had about a 4 year old and the baby looked around the same as my DS7wks. Mom and 4 yr old get in Mom is holding the baby. Her DH hands her the infant car seat(for the life of my I can't figure out why SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO many people do that, I would NEVER bring my CAR SEAT to the parks, talk about carry too much stuff.... Okay, so now Dad lifts up the double stroller and gets in. Great, were ready to go   ...nope.   CM comes over and tells Dad that the stroller has to be closed. No big deal right, we've all done it a MILLION times.   Well aparently it was his first.   He can't figure out how to do it. He pushes the butten and twists and handle and it only closes a little bit.   Mom is trying to explain it to him all the while getting more and more PO'd that he can't close the stinking stroller. Dad is also getting VERY PO'd and at this point starts slamming the stroller up and down.    This man from their row got down and was trying to help..but nope. It won't close..well it could have something to do with the fact that they had 3 big bags in the basket.   We had twice as many kids and only one backpack(without wheels.   ) I don't know why they needed sooooooooooooooooooooo much stuff.   So now he trys to take a bag out, with the stroller half collapsed...of course it doesn't come out and he resorts to more up and down banging of the stroller.   Finally she got a clue and they got off the tram because he wasn't going to be able to close that stroller. He obviously never took, "Stroller 101".   When she got off the CM said over the speaker, "Yeah, I didn't think so."   But really, I felt horrible for them starting their day out that way. I hope things got better. 

Other smaller things include:

Very Rude CM's

Rude people cutting in line - We were standing wait for the CM to check out FP tickets for Buzz and this woman rudely comes up to us waiting and says,"Excuse me I have more people to get through." And then about 6-8 people get in front of us all and we almost got run over by their EVC.
Isn't the handicap entrance for BUZZ at the exit? Anyway, I don't mind letting people ahead with their family's(although I think everyone needs to wait together if they want to ride together) I'm not going to not let them pass, but my claws come out when people are rude.   

Parents letting their kids run wild in the middle of busy areas. DH run over 2 kids, 1 of them twice  because they were running around out in front of people.

Rude people hitting you in the back of the legs with their strollers...oh wait that was DH hitting me.   

And I just want to let everyone know that yes, I breastfed my baby in public.   I'd gladly go to a designated area if they had more than ONE. But if someone saw me that's their problem and they shouldn't be staring. I was completely covered up and sitting on the ground in a corner with my 2 strollers in front of me. After reading about all the breastfeeding haters here on the DIS   I didn't want to take any chances of someone reporting about me.


----------



## DizBelle

MommyPoppins said:
			
		

> And I just want to let everyone know that yes, I breastfed my baby in public.   I'd gladly go to a designated area if they had more than ONE. But if someone saw me that's their problem and they shouldn't be staring. I was completely covered up and sitting on the ground in a corner with my 2 strollers in front of me. After reading about all the breastfeeding haters here on the DIS   I didn't want to take any chances of someone reporting about me.



In general, I have no problem with breastfeeding in public.  As long as you don't whip the puppy out in full view of everyone and leave it there while Jr. hooks up.  It sounds like MommyPoppins did it right.  She was pretty discreet and covered up.


----------



## MommyPoppins

lfontaine said:
			
		

> In general, I have no problem with breastfeeding in public.  As long as you don't whip the puppy out in full view of everyone and leave it there while Jr. hooks up.  It sounds like MommyPoppins did it right.  She was pretty discreet and covered up.



I have been accepted by my fellow DISer's...


----------



## ksoehrlein

The Riddle thread reminded me of a shocking riddle I overheard a classless father telling his 6- or 7-year-old daughter.  Q: "Why is Mickey going to divorce Minnie?" A: "Because she's f-ing Goofy."  And no, he didn't use the abbreviation I just used; he actually said the F-word!


----------



## disneyaggie

ksoehrlein said:
			
		

> The Riddle thread reminded me of a shocking riddle I overheard a classless father telling his 6- or 7-year-old daughter.  Q: "Why is Mickey going to divorce Minnie?" A: "Because she's f-ing Goofy."  And no, he didn't use the abbreviation I just used; he actually said the F-word!



Wow! What a loser! Can you imagine how crass he is in the comfort of his own home?  Blah!


----------



## Ariel Wanna-be

ksoehrlein said:
			
		

> The Riddle thread reminded me of a shocking riddle I overheard a classless father telling his 6- or 7-year-old daughter.  Q: "Why is Mickey going to divorce Minnie?" A: "Because she's f-ing Goofy."  And no, he didn't use the abbreviation I just used; he actually said the F-word!



Living, breathing proof that some people should not reproduce.


----------



## MinnieM21

ksoehrlein said:
			
		

> The Riddle thread reminded me of a shocking riddle I overheard a classless father telling his 6- or 7-year-old daughter.  Q: "Why is Mickey going to divorce Minnie?" A: "Because she's f-ing Goofy."  And no, he didn't use the abbreviation I just used; he actually said the F-word!


----------



## 3DisneyNUTS

jclark3 said:
			
		

> Last year I was shocked at the number of people in motorized scooters. Now I will not presume to say that many of them are just lazy and should have been walking, but I did see many of them get up and walk when it was convenient. And just as there are inconsiderate car drivers, there are inconsiderate scooter drivers. We pedestrians are at their mercy. I suppose as long as medicare pays for these things, they will be everywhere.
> 
> Now before you flame me, I know that they are a blessing to many people who would be confined at home if they didn't have them.




Unfortunately there are things considered "invisible disabilities" that warrant using a scooter.  I would much rather someone use a scooter when needed and walk "when convienent" than watch someone pass out from overloading themselves with the activities. Please I know you don't mean anything by this post but I just felt you should know that not all disabilities are easily visible.


----------



## 3DisneyNUTS

BonnieA said:
			
		

> OK, not too shocking but I'll add it to the thread to keep it going...
> We were at the inspection table before entering Epcot.  This couple on the other side of the table were getting their backpack inspected.  The guard pulls out two pair of bug eyes (3d glasses from ITTBAB) these people had stolen.  The guard (without mentioning a word) put them both on his head, gave the backpack back to the owners and told them to proceed.
> So lesson learned, if you are going to be stupid enough to steal stuff try to remember to get rid of the evidence before going thru the inspection.


A security guard did this at MGM by Al's toy barn. The kids had 3d glasses as souviners and they handed them to there mom who put them in her bag. The guard came over and said" I will return those for you"  I mean come on are they such a"must have" LOL


----------



## LindsayDunn228

Jclark,

I agree, come people in ECVs can be a little reckless. I use a manual wheelchair and I have to say a good percent of the time I am at the mercy of pedestrians. People that look anywhere but foward and then run smack into you and get pissed at you because you aren't watching where you're going, just for example.


----------



## 3DisneyNUTS

lfontaine said:
			
		

> In general, I have no problem with breastfeeding in public.  As long as you don't whip the puppy out in full view of everyone and leave it there while Jr. hooks up.  It sounds like MommyPoppins did it right.  She was pretty discreet and covered up.



"whip the puppy out" "while jr. hooks up"

As a BFer who never Bfed in public (son was too much of a mover and never wanted his head covered) the terminology used when describing BFing in public amazes me.  

I have not noticed one BFer while at WDW.  I guess if your not scoping out for them you wouldn't notice.


----------



## DizBelle

3DisneyNUTS said:
			
		

> "whip the puppy out" "while jr. hooks up"
> 
> As a BFer who never Bfed in public (son was too much of a mover and never wanted his head covered) the terminology used when describing BFing in public amazes me.
> 
> I have not noticed one BFer while at WDW.  I guess if your not scoping out for them you wouldn't notice.



Ok, I was trying to cast a little humor on the subject.  For the record, I've never noticed any breastfeeding of any variety while at WDW.


----------



## disneyaggie

lfontaine said:
			
		

> Ok, I was trying to cast a little humor on the subject.  For the record, I've never noticed any breastfeeding of any variety while at WDW.


I thought it was a hoot!


----------



## ValerieK

disneyaggie said:
			
		

> I thought it was a hoot!




So did I.     

 We may want to steer away from this topic, I would hate to see this thread get closed.


----------



## DizBelle

Ok, to change the topic,  I'll repost that I saw a young lady remove here underwear from under her (very short) skirt while in the HM line.  All I could think at the time was, "wait until I post this on the shock thread."


----------



## disneyaggie

lfontaine said:
			
		

> Ok, to change the topic,  I'll repost that I saw a young lady remove here underwear from under her (very short) skirt while in the HM line.  All I could think at the time was, "wait until I post this on the shock thread."


YUCK!


----------



## ValerieK

Last May we were staying at BC and DD4 was playing on the sand area at SAB.  A little boy about 3 stood up, pulled down his pants and started to pee.   Right in front of DD. 

I was sitting on the side of the pool drinking a Margarita.  Well, the Margarita ended up in the pool when I ran over to move her away. 

 The lifeguard just sat there and ignored it.  I had to say something to her twice before she stopped talking to another lifeguard and called someone.  Meanwhile she did nothing to keep the other kids from playing in it.      I watched from the side of the pool, it took about 20 minutes for someone to show up and they just dug up the sand and took it away.  But all the kids had moved it around to other areas by then.      YUK!


----------



## DizBelle

ValerieK said:
			
		

> Last May we were staying at BC and DD4 was playing on the sand area at SAB.  A little boy about 3 stood up, pulled down his pants and started to pee.   Right in front of DD.
> 
> I was sitting on the side of the pool drinking a Margarita.  Well, the Margarita ended up in the pool when I ran over to move her away.
> 
> The lifeguard just sat there and ignored it.  I had to say something to her twice before she stopped talking to another lifeguard and called someone.  Meanwhile she did nothing to keep the other kids from playing in it.      I watched from the side of the pool, it took about 20 minutes for someone to show up and they just dug up the sand and took it away.  But all the kids had moved it around to other areas by then.      YUK!



Ok, where were this little angel's parents?


----------



## TrickyFish

> Ok, to change the topic, I'll repost that I saw a young lady remove here underwear from under her (very short) skirt while in the HM line. All I could think at the time was, "wait until I post this on the shock thread."



What!?! Why would you do that? Well, I know reasons why SOME people would do that before going into a dark ride, but I like to think that doesn't happen at Disney...


----------



## ekmdisney

TrickyFish said:
			
		

> What!?! Why would you do that? Well, I know reasons why SOME people would do that before going into a dark ride, but I like to think that doesn't happen at Disney...



That is disgusting  

But I'm sure it happens. But you know that the CMs have those cameras, so wouldn't it be funny that when ever they caught some one doing that, they could just turn on a big spot light, then over the loud speaker say something like, "The Ghost are Watching You!"   

I bet they couldn't get off one another fast enough. And they will think again before they think about doing it again. And they might even tell their friends, so they won't be caught. 

Or at least one could hope.


----------



## ValerieK

lfontaine said:
			
		

> Ok, where were this little angel's parents?




I never saw them.    

I may not have been standing right next to DD, but at least I could see her and kept an eye on her.


----------



## OzFan

While standing in a VERY long line at one of the food stations in the POP, a little girl walked up to her dad and quietly ask "Daddy?" He then in turned YELLED "WHAT!" The look on that little girl's face was horrible. I felt so bad, so did the other dozen or so moms that witnessed it. We all then began to talk rather loudly on how lousy it was for him to do that to her, then we preceeded to let his wife know, who had also just walked up on how he had treated his daughter,of course not by teling her but commenting LOUDLY to each other.   I bet he got the couch/floor that night!


----------



## rayelias

lfontaine said:
			
		

> Ok, to change the topic, I'll repost that I saw a young lady remove here underwear from under her (very short) skirt while in the HM line. All I could think at the time was, "wait until I post this on the shock thread."


 



Maybe she had never been on it before and thought it would scare the "stuff" out of her.

You ALWAYS want to have on clean underwear!


----------



## mickeyluv'r

Okay, so technically this happened at EuroDisney but it fits the bill.  It was late, and crowds were low, which means there was little line for BTMRR.  Ahead of us were two young boys who had obviously entered puberty, but not much beyond that.  They were sweaty.  In their hands were sweaty t-shirts.  In line we caught the first hint of their offensive odor, but it wasn't until we were loaded two rows behind them that we became REALLY certain.  Throughout the ride they waved their arms and shirts in the air, and made it quite clear that that were very proud to be offending the people behind them.  (They were trying to get the ride to themselves.)  It was one of the worst things I have ever smelled, but they didn't know us.  After that, we stayed clear of them, but we were not going to be deterred!


----------



## 3DisneyNUTS

While at Peco Bills I asked the Cm if there was anywhere I could get chicken nuggets for DS she said go to the Liberty Tavern. A parade was about to start and I was worried I would get caught there so I high tailed it over. I got to the podium and asked the CM there if they had chicken nuggets. She just kept repeating how they were booked and they were not seating. I explained that I was just looking for somewhere to get chicken nuggests for my son and Peco Bill's sent me down there. She then said they weren't seating because they were booked. I was getting nowhere with her so I asked the CM standing next to her if there was somewhere I could get chicken nuggets for my DS. She sent me to another place across the street then they sent me to another. I spent a good 15 minutes going from place to place. So as I am running around like a nut it dawn's on me that neither of them answered me. So I went back in and asked again. "I know you aren't seating people but do you serve chicken nuggets?" She said "Yes but we are not seating anyone." 

So I was a little annoyed but kind of understood why she sent me away. They couldn't seat me and they don't do take out. So I just said to her. "I understand you are not seating people but you could have just told me you served chicken nuggets and not send me to another place. I just spent 15 minutes running around only to come back here again. Every place I went to says you serve chicken nuggets. Please if anyone else gets sent here just tell them you do not do take away orders. All the other counter places said you do." 

I was thinking I had the wrong place the first time I was there. SHe was worried I was trying to seat because they were booked. All I wanted were chicken nuggets instead I got a workout. DS wound up getting a cheeseburger after all of that LOL.

It stinks but some CMs are ready for a confrontation from the guests. So I guess rather than try to tell me they don't do take away and get into an arguement, she just sent me away on a goose chase. I guess she didn't think that all the other places would tell me to go back there. The screwed up thing is I understood the take away thing I would not have argued. The run around was more annoying than my child not getting nuggets.


----------



## 3DisneyNUTS

Oh another shocking thing (which others have stated) were the amount of sea gulls. I have been in Feb before and never seen it that bad.....Of course with my luck I got pooped on in Epcot. Another shock is how short the faucets are. I never noticed you can barely fit your hands under them. Much less your head. Yeah I was lucky to get it in the hair.


----------



## CynJ

lfontaine said:
			
		

> In general, I have no problem with breastfeeding in public.  As long as you don't whip the puppy out in full view of everyone and leave it there while Jr. hooks up.  It sounds like MommyPoppins did it right.  She was pretty discreet and covered up.



ITA!  I have nothing against it - and  I think if more women were a tad more modest about it that the general public wouldn't be so uppity about it.  I personally hate being flashed   

And on that note I will share a funny story - not Disney but cute none the less - we were at a zoo in Canada - and this woman was sitting there breastfeeding (and was sort of oblivious lol) - her DS - about 5-6yrs old was watching the monkeys playing when he started asking all sorts of obnoxious questions - lol like- "mommy why don't yours (pointing to her breasts) look like the momma monkeys?" -he was saying this very loudly and his father apparently thought it was hysterical.  By the look she shot him I bet he slept on the couch for a while.


----------



## ms4getful

I remember when me and my family were at MGM and we were in line for the GMR. It was the LONGEST line! You wouldn't believe it! Then, all of a sudden this huge group with at least 10-15 people start cutting the line and just kept saying to everyone "Our friend is holding our place up front". Everyone in line was giving that group a lot of dirty looks.


----------



## stingmom

We were in line for Buzz at the end of the evening and as we're walking through the turnstiles INSIDE, these little boys (probably around 6 & 8) come barreling past the FIVE of us.  Then, when the parents catch up to us, they PUSH PAST us to their sons.  Some people are SO rude!!

Also on our "off" day from the parks (4th of July) at CR, this kid "hurled" (puked, whatever your "special" word for it might be...lol) in the Mickey pool!  It was all BLACK, like in Nemo, every time someone made the octopuss "ink."  It was REALLY gross!  Sadly, NO ONE did ANYTHING!!  I grabbed all 3 of our kids from that pool and made them use the "quiet" pool on the lake for the rest of the vacation.  Loking back, I realized all the water probably filters from the same place anyway, so it was most likely a "moo" idea on my behalf.

As for the breastfeeding, when it gets down to it, babies have to eat and this Florida heat is unbearable BEFORE you throw a blanket over yourself.  I had to nurse my kids do to severe allergies and they were unable to tolerate ANY formula.  But I was so discreet, that I was doing it a restaraunt and carrying on a convo. and it wasn't until I "detached (lol) to burp him that anyone had even realized it.  They just thought I was rocking and snuggling the baby.  The bigger issue is that our society has to make breastfeeding so "taboo."  There is absolutely NOTHING sexual about it.  And it sounds lke from the posts here, that there is a LOT worse going on (like on balconies!  LOL)

Ok, that was MY .02!


----------



## 01Sweetpea

On our last visit, we were standing in line waiting to get into DQ.  There were 2 women, I'm guessing in their mid 30s who were obviously sisters, waiting in front of us, and one was scratching her back.  She asked her sister what was on her back, and the other said a pimple.  So what does she ask her sister to do...... POP IT!!!  AND SHE DID!!! EWWWWW!!

I just about hurled!


----------



## Toni300z

Hahahahaha, OMG!
I am only on page 15, but this is the funniest thread ever.
So sorry to hear about those poor kids being abused and humiliated by their insensitive parents.  Some people do not deserve kids.


----------



## Stacerita

I have read all the posts (over a period of time and as they were posted).  And I loved every single page of them.  Ok, this happened recently at DL and as soon as it happened I thought, "yeah! I finally have something to post on the shocker thread".  

I took my brother and his family to DL and it came up that he had never seen Fantasmic.  So we decided to see the second show for that night.  When we went to get a place to see the show, there was practically no where.  My SIL and all the kids were able to find a place to sit while my brother and I found a nice standing area by a pole and trash can.  We thought we lucked out since he is rather tall and could lean over the light pole and I could lean over the trash (since Im much shorter).  We had a perfect view.  Right in the middle with only people sitting infront of us, no one to stand in front of me.....perfect I thought.

Everything was great and fine for a while, and I it didn't bother me that people were tossing their trash and slamming the little door.  Not a big deal since I was the one leaning on the can.  (hey, it was a long day).  Then as the show is getting close to starting some kid, probably around 10ish or 11ish kept swinging the little door, ducking down, letting it slam and then look at me.  Swinging the door, ducking down, letting it slam, looking at me.  And everytime I his eyes caught mine he had the deer in the headlight look going on.  But he kept it up.  Swinging the door, ducking down, letting it slam, looking at me.  Then it all clicked and I turned to my brother to ask him just as he turned to me to ask me the same thing.  "Is this kid throwing up?????"    Sure enough, the gentleman behind me tapped me on the shoulder and told me.   EWWWW!  I stepped back from my perfect spot (or so I thought), covered my nose because Lord knows if I whiffed it, it would be over for me.   

Now where were his parents this whole time?  Sitting up near the front row.  They didn't want to lose their seats so they sent the kid alone to the can.  First the dad comes up, then leaves.  Mom comes up and then leaves again.  She sends dad back up to him and they walk off and mom goes and sits down.  Dad eventually comes back but not the kid.  Dont know where he ended up because both mom and dad watched the show.    

Right after the kid left the show was getting ready to start.  My brother and I quickly disscused if we should get someone to clean it up.  We thought if we did the smell might come up and would be worst than if we didn't call anyone.  Someone did flag a CM down to clean.  3 CMs came by and walked away.  Didn't know why they didn't do something right away.  Till the last CM came over.  He moved the trash can to begin cleaning and we saw it.  The kid missed the can.  He missed a lot.  Now, before you read on to see what my brother said I warn you....weak stomachs and those grossed out easy should skip to the next paragraph.  Once we saw it on the ground my brother told me "It looks like the kid had chowder for dinner."  Double EWWWW!  

Kinda ruined the rest of Fantasmic for me.  My brother did like it, I told him to see it again to really get the feel for it.  Watching it while this was going on wasn't the same.  We couldn't move beacuse we were afraid my SIL and all the kids wouldn't find us if we did.  I will say, I was very impressed with the way the CM cleaned up the mess.  Trust me, no one likes that kind of job, even if its for our own kids.  But the CM did a great job and there was no smell what so ever.  But I refused to lean or get close to the can again.

Next time I might just spring for the dessert buffet to avoid this kind of situation all together.


----------



## Schweet

Note to self...
Stay away from the chowder!


----------



## kupperman

01Sweetpea said:
			
		

> On our last visit, we were standing in line waiting to get into DQ.  There were 2 women, I'm guessing in their mid 30s who were obviously sisters, waiting in front of us, and one was scratching her back.  She asked her sister what was on her back, and the other said a pimple.  So what does she ask her sister to do...... POP IT!!!  AND SHE DID!!! EWWWWW!!
> 
> I just about hurled!



Thats nasty!!


----------



## 3DisneyNUTS

stingmom said:
			
		

> We were in line for Buzz at the end of the evening and as we're walking through the turnstiles INSIDE, these little boys (probably around 6 & 8) come barreling past the FIVE of us.  Then, when the parents catch up to us, they PUSH PAST us to their sons.  Some people are SO rude!!
> 
> Also on our "off" day from the parks (4th of July) at CR, this kid "hurled" (puked, whatever your "special" word for it might be...lol) in the Mickey pool!  It was all BLACK, like in Nemo, every time someone made the octopuss "ink."  It was REALLY gross!  Sadly, NO ONE did ANYTHING!!  I grabbed all 3 of our kids from that pool and made them use the "quiet" pool on the lake for the rest of the vacation.  Loking back, I realized all the water probably filters from the same place anyway, so it was most likely a "moo" idea on my behalf.
> 
> As for the breastfeeding, when it gets down to it, babies have to eat and this Florida heat is unbearable BEFORE you throw a blanket over yourself.  I had to nurse my kids do to severe allergies and they were unable to tolerate ANY formula.  But I was so discreet, that I was doing it a restaraunt and carrying on a convo. and it wasn't until I "detached (lol) to burp him that anyone had even realized it.  They just thought I was rocking and snuggling the baby.  The bigger issue is that our society has to make breastfeeding so "taboo."  There is absolutely NOTHING sexual about it.  And it sounds lke from the posts here, that there is a LOT worse going on (like on balconies!  LOL)
> 
> Ok, that was MY .02!




OMG on the black ink. That poor kid! Isn't throwing up black a really bad sign (like blood or something)? 

And ITA on the BF issue. It is not big deal I don't see why so many get all unnerved about it.


----------



## Wickedmom75

YAY I finally got to the end , For now. I have been to DW 3 times since 2002 and have not seen anything that I can recall (probably because I was too busy looking after my kids or helping out the rest of my family) One thing i did notice and commented on to my husband was that none of the trash cans had that nasty rotting pukey smell when we went in august of 02, that is one thing I can't stand is that kind of stench. Hope someone else posts soon can' wait to read more.


----------



## mndisfam

I posted this already under "shake your head" but it could go here too. It was pretty funny! 

We had a funny one on President's weekend. We were watching the American Experience, and a cell phone rang right behind us. I didn't think too much of it - we use our cell phone in the parks when we split up. I ASSUMED the user would just shut it off. (You know what happens when you ASSUME). Anyway, she starts talking really loudly into it - has to bcs the sound track is pretty loud. Well, then I thought maybe an emergency - she will move away - keep it really brief. No! She starts a long ridiculous conversation - almost shouting. "Hi - how are you? Oh Really - no just sitting here. WHere should we go to dinner? Oh - thats a great place, - what's so-and- so up to?" And on. 

My DH finally hissed "sssh" at her. Funnily, when the lights went up, we had to turn and see what kind of idiot would scream into a cell phone during a show - I mean she coould have easily left. The caller bolted up out of her chair and ran to the door - she was completely coiffed perfectly from head to toe - very high heels - and she tripped on them as she tried to run full steam out the exit. You should have seen her run down the exit ramp in her heels. I guess she thought we might beat her up. 

It really takes all kinds.


----------



## disneyaggie

mndisfam said:
			
		

> I posted this already under "shake your head" but it could go here too. It was pretty funny!
> 
> We had a funny one on President's weekend. We were watching the American Experience, and a cell phone rang right behind us. I didn't think too much of it - we use our cell phone in the parks when we split up. I ASSUMED the user would just shut it off. (You know what happens when you ASSUME). Anyway, she starts talking really loudly into it - has to bcs the sound track is pretty loud. Well, then I thought maybe an emergency - she will move away - keep it really brief. No! She starts a long ridiculous conversation - almost shouting. "Hi - how are you? Oh Really - no just sitting here. WHere should we go to dinner? Oh - thats a great place, - what's so-and- so up to?" And on.
> 
> My DH finally hissed "sssh" at her. Funnily, when the lights went up, we had to turn and see what kind of idiot would scream into a cell phone during a show - I mean she coould have easily left. The caller bolted up out of her chair and ran to the door - she was completely coiffed perfectly from head to toe - very high heels - and she tripped on them as she tried to run full steam out the exit. You should have seen her run down the exit ramp in her heels. I guess she thought we might beat her up.
> 
> It really takes all kinds.




What a goon! Who goes to WDW in very high heels (or any high heel for that matter)? And who in their right mind tries to run in them! She was clueless from head to toe!


----------



## ekmdisney

disneyaggie said:
			
		

> What a goon! Who goes to WDW in very high heels (or any high heel for that matter)? And who in their right mind tries to run in them! She was clueless from head to toe!



Like...tottaly!


----------



## luvthatduck

I was totally shocked one time at the "It's a Small World" ride.  A totally nude, supermodel got in the boat with me and...

Oh wait, that didn't really happen....


----------



## lfama

TigrLvsPooh said:
			
		

> Have you ever witnessed something in the park that totally shocked you???
> 
> This morning, while waiting in line for Playhouse Disney, a woman took a small child behind the concrete wall near the stage entrance and had him urinate.   DH and I were both totally shocked!  About two minutes later "Jamie" the star of the show walked right through the puddle on her way into the theatre.    I will never forget that moment for the rest of my life.  I seriously think my jaw hung open for five minutes because I just couldn't believe it.



Something like this happened when the boyfriend and I went to Great Adventure. A child, about eight or nine years old, was urinating as we waited in line for a Haunted Hay Ride. Right in front of everybody, not even off to the side. Then again, we were in Jersey, so it did not surprise me all that much. Still, though I was very angry that a parent would let their child do such a thing. People these days!


----------



## ms4getful

Yes! I have finally read all the replies to this VERY, VERY, VERY long thread!


----------



## standardcandles

gonga said:
			
		

> I am so grossed out right now...........I am so glad I never, ever use public drinking fountains.   I dont care if disney charged ten dollars a bottle for water - I'm buying it!
> 
> I saw the most discusting thing about 6 years ago in one of the wdw water parks - i can't remember which one - but i still have nightmares about it.
> 
> A tremendously fat girl was in the pool and she did not know it but part of her female anatomy was falling out of the BOTTOM half of her suit.  At first i saw a big piece of flesh and did not know what it was, i was shocked and appalled and completely and totally grossed out when I figured out what it was.  It looked like a london broil was hanging out of her bathing suit.
> 
> I have been running on a treadmill ever since.  I have seen lots of gross things in my 40 years but that one still "haunts" me that's how gross that was.
> 
> 
> I think that thing rides shotgun!


 As a girl who is "temendously fat" and tasteful in her choice of swimwear, I would like to point out that I've seen plenty of scarily clad skinny girls in hotel pools before. The only difference between the chubby chick you mentioned and the tiny, almost naked girls I see while walking around SF in Atlanta is that, in your sitch, the nudity was unintended.

Maybe you should think about being just a tad less superficial... does it really matter that the girl was overweight?

Thanks,
standardcandles


----------



## shatzjsl

standardcandles said:
			
		

> As a girl who is "temendously fat" and tasteful in her choice of swimwear, I would like to point out that I've seen plenty of scarily clad skinny girls in hotel pools before. The only difference between the chubby chick you mentioned and the tiny, almost naked girls I see while walking around SF in Atlanta is that, in your sitch, the nudity was unintended.
> 
> Maybe you should think about being just a tad less superficial... does it really matter that the girl was overweight?
> 
> Thanks,
> standardcandles



Bravo!! Very well said!


----------



## DizBelle

standardcandles said:
			
		

> As a girl who is "temendously fat" and tasteful in her choice of swimwear, I would like to point out that I've seen plenty of scarily clad skinny girls in hotel pools before. The only difference between the chubby chick you mentioned and the tiny, almost naked girls I see while walking around SF in Atlanta is that, in your sitch, the nudity was unintended.
> 
> Maybe you should think about being just a tad less superficial... does it really matter that the girl was overweight?
> 
> Thanks,
> standardcandles



Big, little, fat, skinny, tall, short....  I don't care.  Just keep your london broil reigned in.


----------



## plannermom

Some of the things here are quite comical and some are terribly sad (and lots are just really gross).  I find it hard to understand how breastfeeding during a show is offensive, especially in comparison to abusing one's children in lines or by forcing them to go on rides.

When I was 10 (about 26 years ago now!) I was with my mom and brother at a restaurant in MK.  My mom asked me to save a table while she waited in the long line for lunch.  While I was waiting a spanish speaking couple came up and sat down with me and despite my repeated pleading for them to leave, they would only say "no speaka english".  I finally gave up in tears and went back to line with my mom.  

Celeste


----------



## disneyaggie

lfontaine said:
			
		

> Big, little, fat, skinny, tall, short....  I don't care.  Just keep your london broil reigned in.


I agree! It amazes me how some people think they are 9 sizes smaller than they are and try to pour themselves into outfits that only Barbie could squeeze into! Or what about they have such a fantastic body that they think we all want to see it. Like, wrong! I totally agree  --  not matter what the size, keep it reigned in!


----------



## Bouncing4Tigger

All these are great, sorry I have no shockers to report, but I am enjoying reading all of yours!


----------



## nativetxn

Could we keep this discussion to "shocking" things you've seen at WDW and not debate each other's replies?

This thread has been open and active for a long time and I would hate to see it shut down now.

Welcome to the DIS, *plannermom*

Katholyn


----------



## TigrLvsPooh

And anyone who causes this thread to be closed will be in big trouble with me!!!!  So be nice!!


----------



## shatzjsl

TigrLvsPooh said:
			
		

> And anyone who causes this thread to be closed will be in big trouble with me!!!!  So be nice!!



LOL - I saw that your post was the last one and before I even looked I knew you would be threatening people about getting your thread closed. You go, girl!!


----------



## dizney30

I finally got through all 83 pages!! I'm new to the DIS and am now completely ADDICTED!   The stories on this thread are unbelievable! I laughed, at times, hysterically. To whomever posted the pics with the Ken doll's head (I can't remember) that was hysterical!!!   I'm going to WDW in Sept. for my 30th birthday and I'm thinking of bringing a note pad in case something "shocking" happens. That way I can come back and write about it! Keep this thread going it's the greatest!


----------



## BeNJeNWaFFLe

Wow, after reading all this I still can't believe what some people will do.  Some of it has been truly disturbing to read and others had me in tears.  The ken doll pictures...hilarious. I have been to Disney too many times to count and I dont remember seeing many shocking things.  But there is one thing I've seen in Disney and in Six Flags that always shock me.  This is the amount of young girls, like 11, dressed beyond scantilly clad.  I mean like up-the-butt shorts with inappropriate words on the back and tiny halter tops or little bikini tops.  And to make matters worse, the mothers dress the same way.    If I even tried to walk out of my house like that my mother would beat me.  And I'm 21!  I just can't believe the amount of people who think dressing like that is appropriate at any age, or to think that anyone else wants to see that.  I understand its hot, but please, have some decency for the rest of us.  Disney isn't the spice channel.


----------



## MinnieM21

dizney30, Welcome to the DIS!


----------



## Aidensmom

I just finished telling my DH about some of the postings on this thread, and we decided that the next time we are at Disney, we are just going to have to try to see if using some of the ideas posted here we can become someone's most shocking thing they have seen.....After getting off splash mountain, I am going to take off my wet shorts and walk around in my underwear, while he yells at and slaps our DS while he is urinating in the middle of the walkway, and then we are all going to loudly argue about our behavior the rest of the day!


----------



## shatzjsl

Aidensmom said:
			
		

> I just finished telling my DH about some of the postings on this thread, and we decided that the next time we are at Disney, we are just going to have to try to see if using some of the ideas posted here we can become someone's most shocking thing they have seen.....After getting off splash mountain, I am going to take off my wet shorts and walk around in my underwear, while he yells at and slaps our DS while he is urinating in the middle of the walkway, and then we are all going to loudly argue about our behavior the rest of the day!


----------



## disneyaggie

Aidensmom said:
			
		

> I just finished telling my DH about some of the postings on this thread, and we decided that the next time we are at Disney, we are just going to have to try to see if using some of the ideas posted here we can become someone's most shocking thing they have seen.....After getting off splash mountain, I am going to take off my wet shorts and walk around in my underwear, while he yells at and slaps our DS while he is urinating in the middle of the walkway, and then we are all going to loudly argue about our behavior the rest of the day!


Don't forget to raise your blouse and flash everyone when you go down Splash Mountain. Of course this is right after you and your family pretend you don't speak English and push your way to the front of the line!

Afterwards, may I suggest you get a stroller and you and your family have a contest to see how many people you can bump them with! Winner gets to push his/her way in front just as the parade starts, blocking the view of those who waited over an hour for their spot.

Finish the day off by littering everywhere you can and don't forget to feed all of the birds! Have fun!


----------



## krdisneybound

*WHAT A THREAD  ---   GOOD POST*

It is really horrid the things that people do. I am a people watcher and have seen many of the things that are posted above.  Actually reminds me not to do many things that go through my head sometimes - people are watching.


----------



## krdisneybound

Disney30:
*
WELCOME TO THE DIS  -  YOU'LL FIND IT FUN*


----------



## cheyita

I DID IT!!!!      :thewave: 

84 pages within the past week is proof that I have NO LIFE!    

And I still had time to participate in normal CB discussions!!


OK - on to my own shocking story that I refused to post until I caught up.

My DDs were swimming in the shallow portion of SAB, and I sat on a chair watching them.  A dad was there with his children - the kids in the pool and he about six chairs down from me.

Suddenly I realized he was smoking.  But he was being extremely sneaking in his smoking.  Then I noticed how he was holding his "cigarette."  Then I smelled it - no cigarette at all, it was marijuana.

I could not believe a dad would sit and smoke pot at the kiddie pool in Disney!


----------



## Moosysmom

Not Totally Shocking, but suprising just the same  
I was at WDW with some friends last week. One of them is 20 years old and very cute.  Well these 3 older Italian Men started yelling "Bella, Bella, Bella" at her and started to follow us.  I was amazed.  All 4 of us said, Not in Disney.
Lynn


----------



## MinnieM21

Aidensmom said:
			
		

> I just finished telling my DH about some of the postings on this thread, and we decided that the next time we are at Disney, we are just going to have to try to see if using some of the ideas posted here we can become someone's most shocking thing they have seen.....After getting off splash mountain, I am going to take off my wet shorts and walk around in my underwear, while he yells at and slaps our DS while he is urinating in the middle of the walkway, and then we are all going to loudly argue about our behavior the rest of the day!


----------



## Deb & Bill

Moosysmom said:
			
		

> Not Totally Shocking, but suprising just the same
> I was at WDW with some friends last week. One of them is 20 years old and very cute.  Well these 3 older Italian Men started yelling "Bella, Bella, Bella" at her and started to follow us.  I was amazed.  All 4 of us said, Not in Disney.
> Lynn



Are you sure you weren't living in Italy and renovating an old villa called Bramesole?


----------



## bigmerle1966

It has taken me an entire week but I finally finished reading this thread.   
Some of this has been hilarious especially Ken Head. I have actually done this on one of the cruises I have been on with a blue M&M figure. 

As for the way parents treat their children, sadly it doesn't surprise me. I work in the childcare industry and some people just do not get it. 

I will be keeping an eye out for anything SHOCKING when I go in June.


----------



## llij

Moosysmom said:
			
		

> Not Totally Shocking, but suprising just the same
> I was at WDW with some friends last week. One of them is 20 years old and very cute.  Well these 3 older Italian Men started yelling "Bella, Bella, Bella" at her and started to follow us.  I was amazed.  All 4 of us said, Not in Disney.
> Lynn



     
I used to live in Italy when I was 20. My dad was stationed there.  Your post brought back many memories!


----------



## WDW_DV

disneyaggie said:
			
		

> and don't forget to feed all of the birds! Have fun!



Better yet, BREASTfeed the birds!


----------



## disneyaggie

WDW_DV said:
			
		

> Better yet, BREASTfeed the birds!


----------



## musicalSaranader

WDW_DV said:
			
		

> Better yet, BREASTfeed the birds!



That would hurt! LOL.


----------



## Michelina

DH and I once sat by the scariest, smelliest hillbilly family on Ellen's Energy Ride. The dad and/or brother was sooo smelly that there was flies on him. He was his own amusement park for flies.


----------



## musicalSaranader

Michelina said:
			
		

> DH and I once sat by the scariest, smelliest hillbilly family on Ellen's Energy Ride. The dad and/or brother was sooo smelly that there was flies on him. He was his own amusement park for flies.



Eeeeeeeeeewwwwwwww.  

Sounds like somebody needs a bath.

Or a car wash (and I don't mean his car!!).


----------



## krdisneybound

I hate  the following:

HOW GROSS!!!!

My pet peeve saying..............


----------



## bigmerle1966

WDW_DV said:
			
		

> Better yet, BREASTfeed the birds!



From the sounds of some of these stories about birds it might be a good idea for Mom's out there to be careful.


----------



## Eskie_Lover

I've finally got around to posting - we were at WDW in mid Feb, and overall not too many shocking things happened, but two things stand out.

First was an older "gentleman" in an EVC going into The Living Seas - he had no idea how to control it, so kept getting stuck in all the turns (would take about 3 attempts to get around each turn).  We then got to the doors just before the holding area - you have to go through some crowd control device, and he couldn't get his EVC to go through (the rails were maybe 1 foot long...). It took a couple of attempts and I'm not sure what he did on the last one, but he must have gunned it - the scotter jerked forward through the crowd control device and went right into door post and flipped on its side!!  They really need to make sure you can actually control one of those things before sending them out in the park - just think if a small child had been beside him!! Luckily it was just my husband and I, and after watching his previous attempts we knew to give him a wide berth.  

Second event happened on our first day on Main St.  There was a family with an infant and an older child (maybe 3 years old).  They had their own double stroller, with the older child sitting in the back.  Dad had the baby tucked under his arm, and Mom was pushing the stroller.  They decide to get off the sidewalk and down onto the "street".  Dad - still just holding the baby between his arm and his body, reaches out with his other hand, takes the front of the stroller, and lifts it down - well he didn't have a good hold, and the stroller started to tip - he started to grab it with his other hand, but then realized he had the baby....  Mom was able to get control back before it fell over, and Dad didn't drop the baby, but it was close, and boy was Mom shooting daggers at Dad!  The crazy part is, it wasn't busy, and there was a ramp not too far away from them.

Those are my two shocking stories.  Hopefully I didn't cause any shocking stories for others, but, well, I can't promise


----------



## ekmdisney

Eskie_Lover said:
			
		

> First was an older "gentleman" in an EVC going into The Living Seas - he had no idea how to control it, so kept getting stuck in all the turns (would take about 3 attempts to get around each turn).  We then got to the doors just before the holding area - you have to go through some crowd control device, and he couldn't get his EVC to go through (the rails were maybe 1 foot long...). It took a couple of attempts and I'm not sure what he did on the last one, but he must have gunned it - the scotter jerked forward through the crowd control device and went right into door post and flipped on its side!!  They really need to make sure you can actually control one of those things before sending them out in the park - just think if a small child had been beside him!! Luckily it was just my husband and I, and after watching his previous attempts we knew to give him a wide berth.



If I have that area pictured right in my head. He was going through in the wrong place. They have a wheelchair/ECV entrace there on the far left side. I guess there was no CM there to point him in the right direction. As for those turns, if he was using one of the parks 4 wheel ECVs then he would have had trouble. They really are to big for the space. That is why I rent off prop. The three wheel ECVs can handle those tight turns WAY better than the 4 wheel ones.

But I do agree that if you are going to use the ECVs in the park, then you should know how to drive and get around in the parks in one, before you get there.


----------



## Eskie_Lover

ekmdisney said:
			
		

> If I have that area pictured right in my head. He was going through in the wrong place. They have a wheelchair/ECV entrace there on the far left side.



You are probably right - I was thinking at the time that someone who knew what they were doing would probably have some problems negotiating those turns - as it was - he was helpless...


----------



## mickey12810

Dh and I were just at WDW (3/14-18) and a couple of things made us shake our heads.
One was this boy about 9 years old eating at the foodcourt at POR by himself.  He had a container that you get popcorn in at the MK.  He went over to the wash sink, rinsed it out and then proceeded to fill that with soda.  We thought it was pretty clever on his part.
Another thing was in the MK, we were coming out of a gift shop and a heavy set woman was sitting on the steps with a thong that looked like it was on backwards and about 6" of the crack of her behind showing.  
And then the mother of a 3 year old changing her pants, right down to the bare skin, in the middle of walkway to Liberty Square.  Some people just have no class!


----------



## disneyaggie

mickey12810 said:
			
		

> Dh and I were just at WDW (3/14-18) and a couple of things made us shake our heads.
> Another thing was in the MK, we were coming out of a gift shop and a heavy set woman was sitting on the steps with a thong that looked like it was on backwards and about 6" of the crack of her behind showing.





Gives a whole new meaning to the term, "America's crack problem", huh?


----------



## rayelias

mickey12810 said:
			
		

> And then the mother of a 3 year old changing her pants, right down to the bare skin, in the middle of walkway to Liberty Square. Some people just have no class!


 

This reminds me of one of my favorite sayings...

These people have a LOT of class.  Unfortunately, it's all low.




.


----------



## krdisneybound

mickey12810 said:
			
		

> Dh and I were just at WDW (3/14-18) and a couple of things made us shake our heads.
> One was this boy about 9 years old eating at the foodcourt at POR by himself.  He had a container that you get popcorn in at the MK.  He went over to the wash sink, rinsed it out and then proceeded to fill that with soda.  We thought it was pretty clever on his part.



Pretty cool for this child to do this.  Wonder if he did it on his own or his parents taught him to do it???  I would probably do it also..........  

I take my cups from WL or Cont. and fill them up at different places and no one has ever said anything to me and CM's have seen me do it.


----------



## nataliesdaddy

I find myself getting more and more infuriated reading this thread - and I am a very mellow and passive person normally.

But people have sunk to a level of scumminess in the US and abroad that is truly astounding. It is like low lifes abound. Wearing next to nothing to look like a cheap slut is considered high fashion by some low class people. Urinating and defacating in public, a misdemeanor in every jursdiction of the UNited States, is somehow considered a nuisance by people who have little mental capacity, sense of simple hygeine, or ability to be even remotely considerate of others or their own children.

Frankly, if I had not already been to DisneyWorld before reading these entries I would be more likely to remain at home.


----------



## krdisneybound

There are going to be people of this caliber in every town, city, county and state and all over the world.  You wonder how their homes are that they live in.   

*If you don't want to read it, just hit the back button and you can also 'unsubscribe' to it and you won't see all the habitual things that people do.*

I think that it is a good thread.   I know that I WILL NEVER DRINK FROM THE FOUNTAINS at Disney now; otherwise, might drink from them.  You can't change other individuals lives  -  so don't even try.

I think it is a good thread and we should keep it going.

If Disney has anyone from Disney reading these types of threads, maybe they will try and cut back on some of the obvious horrible doings.


----------



## jpeka65844

Hey gang!   I just returned from my first trip ever and have LOVED this thread and was on the lookout for shocking things.  Unfortunately, not really a single one!

I did see a mom change a diaper out in the middle of everything but I wasn't quick to judge, she was by herself with twin infants and a toddler.  

No public urination, no out of control line jumping, etc.

What DID shock me (and I think someone else has said this) was the utter lack of clothes on the teenage girls!  Now....I'm 30 yrs old and don't consider myself a prude but these gals need to cover up!!!  I was amazed at the spaghetti strap tank tops and short  ruffled skirts.  WHY on earth would you wear a skirt at WDW???  I also saw tons of teenage girls NOT dressed appropriately or flatteringly, for that matter, for their size:  big girls whose bellies were busting out of their skinny tank tops!  But I also noticed this trend when traveling to Las Vegas a few years ago.  I think anyone of ANY size is capable of looking nice in the right kind of clothes!  

And what's with this strapless shirt trend?  Why on earth would you want to wear a *strapless* shirt to WDW?   I even saw a lady in Epcot that was a double whammy:  a strapless dress.  Not that I'm a perv or anything but when I see someone in one of those, I want to run up and yank it down just to prove how INANE it is to wear one!

I wish I'd've taken a picture of this one but I saw one teenager wearing a halter top that tied around the neck WITH A BRA!!!  DH and I shook our heads at that one!  

And in honor of www.badshoes.com, we did scope some horrible shoes.  Mostly wooden clogs and strappy sandals that I'm sure the ladies thought LOOKED good but couldn't have been comfortable!

Instead of handing out "shock" tickets, I should've handed out "fashion" tickets!!!!



Denice T.
Olathe, KS


----------



## krdisneybound

I think what I'm going to do next time I go to WDW, I'll take pictures ONLY of just these types of things.   And then make an album of all the things.   What a topic of conversation at parties........  

Keep 'em coming guys


----------



## disneyaggie

krdisneybound said:
			
		

> I think what I'm going to do next time I go to WDW, I'll take pictures ONLY of just these types of things.   And then make an album of all the things.   What a topic of conversation at parties........
> 
> Keep 'em coming guys


Too funny!


----------



## ChairborneRangr

We could make a thread of the awful stuff we see, but we would probably get censored...  too bad they can't be censored at the parks... LOL


----------



## BroganMc

Eskie_Lover said:
			
		

> You are probably right - I was thinking at the time that someone who knew what they were doing would probably have some problems negotiating those turns - as it was - he was helpless...



The Living Seas entry queue is one of the toughest to drive through. I have a powerchair (much more maneuverable than a scooter) and it is a challenge for me. The worst part is the darkness in the place. You go from bright sunlight outside to near total darkness inside. First time I visited, I entered the queue just as the CM at the door called out there was 30 seconds until the doors closed. I had to drive like a madwoman through the twisty turns with my sunglasses still on. Talk about hairraising. I think I banged my foot at least once (imagine stubbing your toe at 3 mph). No one was in front of me otherwise I wouldn't have gunned it.

But in that man's defense, when your caught in a crowd there is just no way of knowing if you're using the right door until you get there. And if you chose wrong, you can't just back up and turn. The crowd behind you is usually tailgating. Walkers don't give the same maneuvering space as drivers. 

Often times perceived "bad driving" is really a result of poor maneuvering space or attempts to avoid bad habits of walkers (stopping mid-step, jutting into your path, walking backward in a throughway). Last trip I had a near miss when a kid came at me on a diagonal, dropped his soda which rolled forward under my wheels and then tried to reach down and grab it. I was going at least 3mph at the time in a throughway. I had to hit my brakes fast. If he or his soda had been squashed you can bet I'd be reported as a bad driver.

J


----------



## Poohnatic

Hey, we should make up little cards that say "What I just saw you do will be featured on www.disboard.com's "Have You Ever Had A Shock?" thread.  Thank you for your rudeness/bizarre/weird/gross behavior!


----------



## disneyaggie

Poohnatic said:
			
		

> Hey, we should make up little cards that say "What I just saw you do will be featured on www.disboard.com's "Have You Ever Had A Shock?" thread.  Thank you for your rudeness/bizarre/weird/gross behavior!


Love it!   

The sad thing is, they probably would be _proud_!


----------



## disneyaggie

ChairborneRangr said:
			
		

> We could make a thread of the awful stuff we see, but we would probably get censored...  too bad they can't be censored at the parks... LOL


Sad but true!


----------



## TiggerXx

I saw a kid, I dont know about 6 maybe? With a shirt that had a picture of a marajuana plant smoking a joint! I was shocked.


----------



## jjarman

Okay.  I have been waiting to have something good to post here so here goes.  DS14 and I just returned from our trip Saturday for a week in Disneyworld.  It was wonderful.  One night while at MGM I was waiting outside the restrooms that are right by RNR and TOT when this guy runs up to  his wife/girlfriend who was sitting beside me and in a panic grabs the cell phone and says Bobby is in big trouble.  He got caught hopping the fence.  Well, about that time, DS comes out of the restroom so I had no good reason to sit there and hear the details.  We proceed on to RNR to ride.  We must have waited in the stand by line because by the time we got up to stand in the lines that seat you in the limos there was the guy we had seen near the bathrooms.  He must have had a FP as he was already on the ride.  He was sitting pretty quiet while his buddy got pulled off the ride by a CM.  The jerk then proceeded to cuss out the CM and make all kinds of threats.  Finally, they escorted him out and the ride continued.  I hope he was escorted out of the park.

Another one was also on RNR.  We were again in the lines to get into the limos when we see a guy on the limo with a neck brace on!!!!  He was riding the roller coaster with a neck injury!!!  What an idiot.

Finally, the biggest one was while DS and I were waiting in line for Buzz.  It was about a 30 minute wait so the lines were pretty congested.  There was this one guy in front of us with a pretty big backpack on and a group of about 6 teens behind us.  The kids were really nice and very funny.  They kept cracking jokes and DS and I were laughing when the backpack guy turns around and says to DS Its not funny!  We just both looked at him like he was crazy.  Then, backpack guy keeps turning around looking for someone who I later found out was his wife and little girl to join him in line.  He kept bumping us or we would accidentally bump the backpack. No big deal.  I mean, its Disneyworld.  It is crowded.  People will touch each other.  He then turns around and says Would you just back off!  Youre not getting on the ride any faster!  I just smiled and said Well, you know people bump into each other.  No big deal.  He says Just back off.  So DS and I stand there and let him get about 3 feet in front of us and let that 3 foot space stay there the rest of the way in line.  He turns around then and says Now you are just doing it on purpose.  I said, Mister I am just giving you your personal space.  It really made him look like such a jerk and actually I wanted the space because with his attitude I didnt know if he would try to push me or DS or try to hit one of us.  His wife and child did join him after all this and he must have told her about everything.  At first she just stared at us but when she saw we were normal people she kept smiling apologetically to us.


----------



## kupperman

jjarman said:
			
		

> Okay.  I have been waiting to have something good to post here so here goes.  DS14 and I just returned from our trip Saturday for a week in Disneyworld.  It was wonderful.  One night while at MGM I was waiting outside the restrooms that are right by RNR and TOT when this guy runs up to  his wife/girlfriend who was sitting beside me and in a panic grabs the cell phone and says Bobby is in big trouble.  He got caught hopping the fence.  Well, about that time, DS comes out of the restroom so I had no good reason to sit there and hear the details.  We proceed on to RNR to ride.  We must have waited in the stand by line because by the time we got up to stand in the lines that seat you in the limos there was the guy we had seen near the bathrooms.  He must have had a FP as he was already on the ride.  He was sitting pretty quiet while his buddy got pulled off the ride by a CM.  The jerk then proceeded to cuss out the CM and make all kinds of threats.  Finally, they escorted him out and the ride continued.  I hope he was escorted out of the park.
> 
> Another one was also on RNR.  We were again in the lines to get into the limos when we see a guy on the limo with a neck brace on!!!!  He was riding the roller coaster with a neck injury!!!  What an idiot.
> 
> Finally, the biggest one was while DS and I were waiting in line for Buzz.  It was about a 30 minute wait so the lines were pretty congested.  There was this one guy in front of us with a pretty big backpack on and a group of about 6 teens behind us.  The kids were really nice and very funny.  They kept cracking jokes and DS and I were laughing when the backpack guy turns around and says to DS Its not funny!  We just both looked at him like he was crazy.  Then, backpack guy keeps turning around looking for someone who I later found out was his wife and little girl to join him in line.  He kept bumping us or we would accidentally bump the backpack. No big deal.  I mean, its Disneyworld.  It is crowded.  People will touch each other.  He then turns around and says Would you just back off!  Youre not getting on the ride any faster!  I just smiled and said Well, you know people bump into each other.  No big deal.  He says Just back off.  So DS and I stand there and let him get about 3 feet in front of us and let that 3 foot space stay there the rest of the way in line.  He turns around then and says Now you are just doing it on purpose.  I said, Mister I am just giving you your personal space.  It really made him look like such a jerk and actually I wanted the space because with his attitude I didnt know if he would try to push me or DS or try to hit one of us.  His wife and child did join him after all this and he must have told her about everything.  At first she just stared at us but when she saw we were normal people she kept smiling apologetically to us.



Backpack guy sounds like a real jerk!


----------



## pezpam

My worst was last year, waiting for the parade at AK. We sat down right on the front line, next to a mom and 2 young teens who had made the trip from England to visit WDW. Behind the teens was a stroller. The owner of the stroller decided not to watch the parade and asked the girls to move so she could get the stroller. They did so, no problem - stood up and politely waited for her to get the stroller so they could sit back down. As the woman rolled away the stroller, a family who had been on the other side of the girls jumped into their space, sitting right where the stroller AND girls had been! The poor girls just stood there, not knowing exactly what to do. Their mom politely asked the family to move over so her girls could sit back down - and they refused! They were really nasty about it, too. Trying to help, I spoke up and said that yes, the girls had been sitting there and had just moved to help someone else out, but no go. That boorish family - including gramma and grandpa, who had the worst mouths in the bunch  just flat refused and were really obnoxious about it. I wound up dragging my really-too-big-and-heavy DD into my lap, making just enough room for these two girls to sit basically on top of each other and on top of their mom. They were still wonderfully polite and wound up playing with my daughter until the parade started and the mom did thank me for saying something.

I'm not easy to anger, but I really wanted to let fly on those people....... Dontcha wish that you had a magic wand to just make these foul people disappear?


----------



## disneyaggie

pezpam said:
			
		

> I'm not easy to anger, but I really wanted to let fly on those people....... Dontcha wish that you had a magic wand to just make these foul people disappear?



I would want to take that magic wand and whack the clueless losers over their heads!


----------



## Sthronds

One of the most shocking things that I saw was actually at Disneyland.  It was a couple December's ago and we were all piled into Main Streen to watch the fireworks and have it "Snow" on us.  Over to my right, a mother put her 2 year old on top of the trash can to sit.  First of all, I wouldn't put my child on a trash can because of germs, but also because they are a good three feet off the ground.  Well, before the fireworks started, the little boy fell off the trash can and landed right on another little boy's head.  Both boys were crying and the mother obviously felt really bad as she kept checking on the boy that her son landed on.   I think both boys were a little hurt but the child on the trash can received no attention from his mother as she was more concerned with the child that he landed on, who's parents were not happy.  I felt really bad for all involved.  Of course at that point there was nothing anyone could do.


----------



## adriannabannana

lissawynn said:
			
		

> *Shocking things I've seen at WDW...*
> ....
> I think my absolute ifavorite is the RUDE people who are in perfectly good health who will not give up their seats on the buses to women with small children, older guests, or anyone with a physical disability.  How long is the ride back to your resort?  STAND and give your seat to someone who really NEEDS it.



You're dern skippy! On my honeymoon, my DH and I stood everywhere we rode the busses to in order that older folks, women with children, little ones, pregnant ladies and folks with injuries could sit in safety. When I went down and was obviously pregnant, people would push past me to get into a seat before I could. There were a few really great people who would see me clinging to my DH and insist that I take their seat (which I would loudly and gratefully thank them for) and some of these folks were people who rightfully should have remained seated. 

The most shocking incident I have with this is when a very nice man offered me his seat next to his wife, and before I could lower myself into the seat, some half-drunken guy slides in directly beneath my lowering fanny! I debated letting my DH and the other husband pummel him, but decided to go ahead and finish lowering my large pregnant caboose right onto this guy's lap. I told him, and everyone on the bus that I had no problem sharing the seat with him, but that I hoped he was ok with the idea that I was 5.5 months pregnant and was still vomiting quite a bit. I also told him (loudly) that I hoped that I didn't cut the circulation off to the rest of his legs. He laughed and joked about it, saying that he couldn't tell that I was pregnant, and offered to let my husband be my seat-cushion for the ride, but I bet you a million dollars he'll be more careful about whose seat he steals next time.


----------



## Toni300z

adriannabannana said:
			
		

> You're dern skippy! On my honeymoon, my DH and I stood everywhere we rode the busses to in order that older folks, women with children, little ones, pregnant ladies and folks with injuries could sit in safety. When I went down and was obviously pregnant, people would push past me to get into a seat before I could. There were a few really great people who would see me clinging to my DH and insist that I take their seat (which I would loudly and gratefully thank them for) and some of these folks were people who rightfully should have remained seated.
> 
> The most shocking incident I have with this is when a very nice man offered me his seat next to his wife, and before I could lower myself into the seat, some half-drunken guy slides in directly beneath my lowering fanny! I debated letting my DH and the other husband pummel him, but decided to go ahead and finish lowering my large pregnant caboose right onto this guy's lap. I told him, and everyone on the bus that I had no problem sharing the seat with him, but that I hoped he was ok with the idea that I was 5.5 months pregnant and was still vomiting quite a bit. I also told him (loudly) that I hoped that I didn't cut the circulation off to the rest of his legs. He laughed and joked about it, saying that he couldn't tell that I was pregnant, and offered to let my husband be my seat-cushion for the ride, but I bet you a million dollars he'll be more careful about whose seat he steals next time.



Oh My.
Some people have no respect.

Way to go, I'm glad u stood your ground and made that knucklehead realize what a fool he was to just steal your seat like that.

My family and I were down in February, and we were waiting for a tram. We were the first row in line to get on, so we figured since it was first line, we get on first row, but NOOOOOO, this little boy runs to the first line, when he was in the second line and takes our seats. I was so angry. And his mother knew she was wrong to allow him to do that.  How hard it is to match lines with the rows? Good grief.     My kids were like, mommy, they took our seats, and we are tired.

I felt bad for them, but what could I do, make them get up?    

Well the second tram came and do u believe that this other group in the 2nd Line tried to do the same exact thing.      So, even tho they started gettting on, I got on in the middle of them, and then they were like, "you split us up". I said no, you belong in that line. We were waiting here 1st.


----------



## adriannabannana

That's awful, but you see it happen all the time. On our last trip, we got the last seat on the last ferry out of MGM, and it started to rain. This couple with their kids were half out the back door and getting wet, so we decided to give up our seats to let their three kids scootch in with our daughter. The parents thanked us profusely, but then put my child on one kid's lap, and their other child on the big one's lap so that they could share the aisle seat. We ended up getting wet instead because there was really no standing room. I was annoyed, but my DD was having fun with the three girls, so I guess it was fine---I'm not made of sugar after all.


----------



## wfloyd

I guess I will add one of the bigger shocks I have seen.

In December when I was going into Epcot around 3:00 there was a group of teenagers in front of us.  After going through security one of the teenagers looked surprised when he got his bag back.  The security guy asked what was wrong and the guy said there was a bomb in it.     The security gal suddenly had the shocked look and asked him to repeat what he just said.  They guy was dumb enough to say the exact same thing.  Suddenly he gets pulled out of line and the sherriff was talking to him.  We got through before we could see what happened but as we were leaving the phrases minimum jail time and felony were heard.   

The rest of his group was laughing at him and trying to get as far away from him as possible.


----------



## Stacey2grls

This story was told to me by my best friend who lives near Disneyworld.  It was in the morning in MK, when she noticed a girl crying that her feet were hurting.  She was wearing plastic high heeled shoes.  The mother totally disreguarded her and kept pulling her along.  For the rest of the day my friend saw them a couple of times more, and this time she really got a good look at the girls feet while waiting on a line.  Her feet were beet red and covered with blisters!  The mother just didn't care.  I thought this was awful.  What would posess a mother to put plastic shoes on a child in disney?    My friend did say they were speaking spanish, so maybe in their culture it is common for young children to wear high heels, but why in disney?  I myself am half latin, so I am not saying in any way all latin people do this.


----------



## Muziqal

wfloyd said:
			
		

> I guess I will add one of the bigger shocks I have seen.
> 
> In December when I was going into Epcot around 3:00 there was a group of teenagers in front of us.  After going through security one of the teenagers looked surprised when he got his bag back.  The security guy asked what was wrong and the guy said there was a bomb in it.     The security gal suddenly had the shocked look and asked him to repeat what he just said.  They guy was dumb enough to say the exact same thing.  Suddenly he gets pulled out of line and the sherriff was talking to him.  We got through before we could see what happened but as we were leaving the phrases minimum jail time and felony were heard.
> 
> The rest of his group was laughing at him and trying to get as far away from him as possible.



Ahhh..I just remembered one when I read this. Bomb threats in WDW are one of the most retarded "pranks" you could pull.

On New Years Eve 99/00, a couple of us were working as extra security rather than the regular lumber jacks to help out with the crowds. We had heard there was a bomb threat in the Mexican pavilion but then later heard it was a false alarm.

We went home to the commons that night to party it up. One of the guys said "Look at my Mexican's roommates car!". We looked and saw that someone had placed a big orange tire boot on it. Quite strange to see, no? No one really paid much attention to it and we thought maybe the Mexican roommate had missed a car payment or something.

Nope, the guy had called in a bomb threat himself in the pavilion that night and was taken to a local jail cell before being deported.

Who, especially an employee, calls in a bomb threat and expects to get away with it?

Pfffft....kids.


----------



## adriannabannana

Muziqal said:
			
		

> .....
> 
> Nope, the guy had called in a bomb threat himself in the pavilion that night and was taken to a local jail cell before being deported.
> 
> Who, especially an employee, calls in a bomb threat and expects to get away with it?
> 
> Pfffft....kids.



Oh. My. Gosh. What's that line from that comic..."here's your sign". That guy would definitely be the front runner for 'Idiot of the Year'.


----------



## DizBelle

Stacey2grls said:
			
		

> This story was told to me by my best friend who lives near Disneyworld.  It was in the morning in MK, when she noticed a girl crying that her feet were hurting.  She was wearing plastic high heeled shoes.  The mother totally disreguarded her and kept pulling her along.  For the rest of the day my friend saw them a couple of times more, and this time she really got a good look at the girls feet while waiting on a line.  Her feet were beet red and covered with blisters!  The mother just didn't care.  I thought this was awful.  What would posess a mother to put plastic shoes on a child in disney?    My friend did say they were speaking spanish, so maybe in their culture it is common for young children to wear high heels, but why in disney?  I myself am half latin, so I am not saying in any way all latin people do this.



I'd be willing to bet that the child _insisted_ on wearing those shoes that day.  Mom probably warned her that they would be uncomfortable but the kid didn't care and wanted to wear them anyway.


----------



## mitros

Calling  in bomb threats are no longer the "chidish pranks" that they once were before 9/11. In this day in age, law enforcement takes these things very seriously. A lot of people seem to have forgotten what happened back then.


----------



## jess98ac

We were on the Jungle Cruise one time and saw an older couple exchange chewing gum...the lady was done so she handed it to the man and he popped it in his mouth!!
LOL


----------



## MinnieM21

jess98ac said:
			
		

> We were on the Jungle Cruise one time and saw an older couple exchange chewing gum...the lady was done so she handed it to the man and he popped it in his mouth!!
> LOL


----------



## Muziqal

mitros said:
			
		

> Calling  in bomb threats are no longer the "chidish pranks" that they once were before 9/11. In this day in age, law enforcement takes these things very seriously. A lot of people seem to have forgotten what happened back then.



I think they were always serious...as you can see...the guy got deported before 9/11 happened.


----------



## disneyaggie

jess98ac said:
			
		

> We were on the Jungle Cruise one time and saw an older couple exchange chewing gum...the lady was done so she handed it to the man and he popped it in his mouth!!
> LOL


Eewww! Gross!


----------



## CAD3655

I finally finished reading the entire 84 pages of the thread today....I never realized all this stuff was going on around me...Next trip I will be much more observant!

I have a couple to add to the thread....back in 93, we went down for a girl's weekend and stayed at the then Dixie Landings.  We were on our way to our room and my girlfriend stops DEAD in her tracks and is looking in one of the rooms and calls me back laughing "You have to see this, cause you'd never believe me if I told you"...There in all his "full glory" was a gentleman laying on the bed window blinds open reading a book without a care in the world...(Yes Sir, people do need to walk on those verandahs to get to their rooms...they are not private balconies...please close your blinds)...

The next year, back at Dixie again for Girl's Weekend, we were headed down to the quiet pool for a quick swim before bed and come across a couple that really needed to go back to their room.  It was a rather awkward moment for us and hightailed it out of there, although they didn't seem to concerned and didn't even leave the pool (we could see the pool from our room)...Nonetheless we didn't get our swim, but to this day laugh about our encounters at Dixie Landings.  We've always wondered if it was our friend from the year before.

On our most recent trip in November we traveled with my parents.  They love going to the parks almost as much as we do.  Park closings always seem to be the craziest time to try to do anything, but this one takes the cake.  We were in line to get on the trams at the TTC.  My parents were in the queue when we finally caught up with them.  I told them to go ahead and we would try to find seats on the same tram.  Luckily a nice family rearranged some of their belongings so that my husband and I could squeeze in.  As we are pulling out of the TTC, I see my parents standing on the other side of the tram in the traffic lane?....I could almost see the steam coming out of their ears.  When they finally caught up with us in the parking lot, I asked what happened.  It would seem the "5 and 5 only to a row" rule didn't apply to a Brazilian group getting into the tram row with my parents.  They tried to squeeze 10 people into the row and proceeded to "POP" my Dad out the other side of the tram.  When my Mom told them what they did she got the "no speak English" and then got off the tram to wait for the next one.  At least after reading the other posts I am not alone in thinking their behavior seems to be a problem.

After 30 plus trips, 3 "shocks" isn't too bad.


----------



## PhotobearSam

CAD3655...Welcome to the DIS


----------



## mitros

Wow, there's those Brazilian tour groups yet again... no speak english my aunt fanny's bunions! They speak it when it suits them.  


                    PS: Welcome to disboards!


----------



## brunoflipper

March 21, 05... Vero Beach pool... Kids all swimming at 9:45 AM waiting for the slide to open... Slide gate is unlocked at 10 Am by the lifeguards and 20 kids rush up the stairs... Moments later screaming, shrieking and all the children come rushing back down out of the slide nearly tripping over each other... Screaming "Raccoon! There's a Raccoon!"... Then as god as my witness... What comes down the slide and plops into the pool? A large very real, very alive stunned raccoon... Who promptly swims over to the side of the pool and runs off into the bushes... The kids went nuts... My ever observant five-year-old then turns and points out that "He didn't follow the rules."... "What?" My wife asked... He responded, "He went down head first."... It was completely surreal...


----------



## CAD3655

Then as god as my witness... What comes down the slide and plops into the pool? A large very real, very alive stunned raccoon... Who promptly swims over to the side of the pool and runs off into the bushes... The kids went nuts... My ever observant five-year-old then turns and points out that "He didn't follow the rules."... "What?" My wife asked... He responded, "He went down head first."... 

OK...That is a riot!


----------



## bigmerle1966

I would have wet myself. Of course that would have been after I ran for my room and climbed up on the highest piece of furniture.


----------



## EsmeraldaX

brunoflipper said:
			
		

> March 21, 05... Vero Beach pool... Kids all swimming at 9:45 AM waiting for the slide to open... Slide gate is unlocked at 10 Am by the lifeguards and 20 kids rush up the stairs... Moments later screaming, shrieking and all the children come rushing back down out of the slide nearly tripping over each other... Screaming "Raccoon! There's a Raccoon!"... Then as god as my witness... What comes down the slide and plops into the pool? A large very real, very alive stunned raccoon... Who promptly swims over to the side of the pool and runs off into the bushes... The kids went nuts... My ever observant five-year-old then turns and points out that "He didn't follow the rules."... "What?" My wife asked... He responded, "He went down head first."... It was completely surreal...



That is the most hilarious thing ever. I hope he was a guest of that resort. Otherwise, he was pool hopping!


----------



## DannyDisneyFreak

GoofieRuthie said:
			
		

> While staying at the ASMo resort, I noticed many people using....*GASP* OLD refillable mugs!!!! Many of them weren't even for that resort. For shame!!!  Thankfully this truly was really the only shocking thing that we witnessed. I couldn't help but chuckle to myself everytime I saw one of those old mugs. I just knew there would be someone here on the board having a fit.


http://disboards.com/showpost.php?p=7951906&postcount=6


----------



## MinnieM21

brunoflipper said:
			
		

> March 21, 05... Vero Beach pool... Kids all swimming at 9:45 AM waiting for the slide to open... Slide gate is unlocked at 10 Am by the lifeguards and 20 kids rush up the stairs... Moments later screaming, shrieking and all the children come rushing back down out of the slide nearly tripping over each other... Screaming "Raccoon! There's a Raccoon!"... Then as god as my witness... What comes down the slide and plops into the pool? A large very real, very alive stunned raccoon... Who promptly swims over to the side of the pool and runs off into the bushes... The kids went nuts... My ever observant five-year-old then turns and points out that "He didn't follow the rules."... "What?" My wife asked... He responded, "He went down head first."... It was completely surreal...



  That's the most hilarious thing I have ever heard. That one definately takes the cake.


----------



## MickeyMouseGal

Wow!  It took me almost two weeks, but I've finally finished this thread!   

I've been to WDW probably close to a dozen times or so over the years, but only two examples kept jumping into my head as I was reading these,  here goes:

The first shocking moment I had was during a parade.  It was a night parade at the MK (Spectro Magic?).  My Mom and I were in the second 'row' of people standing near the end of Main Street.  We could see pretty well, as the nice family in front of us were standing slightly staggered so that we could see between them.  Right around the time the parade was nearing, I was slammed from behind by a stroller.  I started to turn around, half expecting some kind of apology when, lo and behold, it happened again!  Behind me was a couple and their toddler trying to RAM their way to the front of the line!  They were speaking French (?) and dressed somewhat European (although they could have been French Canadian), and figured that they were entitled to be up front.  Well, I'm just about average sized (5'6" and about 130#), but I'm also stubborn as h*ll and wasn't going to let these people through.  They rammed me a few more times and I didn't budge.  They huffed and puffed a few times and finally stopped... or so I thought.  Once the parade started going through in full force, they would occasionally give me a shove, my punishment I suppose.  (Actually, I did have a few bruises on the backs of my knees afterwards.)  After a few 'punishment shoves' I finally managed to make contact with the wheel of the stroller with the heel my tennis shoe and acted as a brake for the stroller.  Now, they couldn't continue to slam me.  Well, this REALLY ticked them off and the woman decided she was going up front solo.  Leaving her husband and child (who was now on his father's shoulders-- probably blocking everyone behind THEM)  she weaseled her way around me and ended up between the people in front of us (separating their family).  She (French lady) whipped out her camcorder (one of the ones with a light in front, which she would occasionally swing around and blind everyone) and taped the parade, occasionally yelling back over a few people to her husband.  
Amazing rudeness!

The other story is more funny than shocking:
My Mom and I often go to character breakfasts for the buffet, not the characters.  Every once in a while, we'll take a picture, but mainly we're there for the food rather than the photo op (plus, we don't have small kids, I'd rather watch the small kids around us with the characters than to keep them all to ourselves).  We were at Chef Mickey's and had just sat down with our plates.  We were starved and started to chow down.  At that same time, Minnie came to our table.  My Mom, in a joking way said, "Buzz off, Minnie.  We're hungry!"  Minnie started to give us the 'shocked' look and put her hand to her mouth.  Then she kind of turned more towards us and flipped my Mom the bird!  (Well, as much as you can flip it with only four fingers, let's just say it wasn't her pinkie, thumb, or pointer finger!)  We were howling with laughter, Minnie giggled and ran off!  Least we forget the chacters are mostly played by college students!


----------



## Angelrose

MickeyMouseGal if anyone had rammed me from behind more than once, I'm afraid I would have rammed right back twice as hard.  But then I am a mean old lady.


----------



## cheyita

MickeyMouseGal said:
			
		

> The other story is more funny than shocking:
> My Mom and I often go to character breakfasts for the buffet, not the characters.  Every once in a while, we'll take a picture, but mainly we're there for the food rather than the photo op (plus, we don't have small kids, I'd rather watch the small kids around us with the characters than to keep them all to ourselves).  We were at Chef Mickey's and had just sat down with our plates.  We were starved and started to chow down.  At that same time, Minnie came to our table.  My Mom, in a joking way said, "Buzz off, Minnie.  We're hungry!"  Minnie started to give us the 'shocked' look and put her hand to her mouth.  Then she kind of turned more towards us and flipped my Mom the bird!  (Well, as much as you can flip it with only four fingers, let's just say it wasn't her pinkie, thumb, or pointer finger!)  We were howling with laughter, Minnie giggled and ran off!  Least we forget the chacters are mostly played by college students!



This story is a riot!!  I would've been rolling!


----------



## MickeyMouseGal

Angelrose said:
			
		

> MickeyMouseGal if anyone had rammed me from behind more than once, I'm afraid I would have rammed right back twice as hard.  But then I am a mean old lady.



Weeellllll, I will admit that I was kinda shoving/scooting the stroller back a bit with my heel.  (The kid wasn't in it or I wouldn't have done that.)


----------



## MickeyMouseGal

cheyita said:
			
		

> This story is a riot!!  I would've been rolling!



Oh, we were rolling!!!
It's been about three or four years since the 'incident' but DM and I still laugh about when "Minnie flipped us off!"


----------



## ReninDetroit

When I stay at the AKL I always see people boarding the bus thinking they're going to the AK park but they end up at the hotel lol

I saw one group of grandma, mother, and 2 kids who didn't realize this was a hotel at all, they walked right through the lobby (past suitcases, bellboys, concierges and front desks) and managed to find their way to the pool and thought they were in the park. (You can see the savanna from the pool). They just sat right down, stripped their kids down to their underwear and let them go swimming!    

It wasn't until a cast member who had been watching them approached them about the underwear thing, they said they were staying at the Days Inn on I-4 and they thought this was the Animal Kingdom lol.....


----------



## lauran cameron

hahahahahahaha!!!!

They thought it was AK?     

Bet they were quite surprised when they found out!
At least someone told them...I'd hate to have them go home and tell someone that AK is just a lovely pool with a Savanah View!


----------



## disneyaggie

Bump!


----------



## JessRocks83

I'm new to these bords, but I had to tell my story. I was sixteen and it was then first time I had gone down to WDW. It was the weekend after thanksgiving 1999 and I must have been getting the flu. I felt sick getting off the plane. I felt sick driving to the hotel. Then I found out that our room wasn't ready. My Mom, her boyfriend, my friend and myself end up going to Epcot. Once inside the park they told me that it was probably because of the change in weather (CT in November to FL in November) and that if I eat something I'd feel better. Oh how wrong they were. I got to a bathroom the first time I got sick, but the second time was all over a trash can inbetween Italy and Germay and the second time was in the bushes as my Mother rushed me out of epcot and into the car. I felt so bad about getting sick!!! The poor CM didn't seem to know what to do, he asked my mother if she wanted him to call 911. It was some first trip is WDW.


----------



## kathyseb

A few years back, when we still stayed at one of the hotels at Downtown Disney, we boarded the bus to head to MGM.  There was  a family that spoke little English on the bus.  It was a man and two children somewhere between 6-10.  As the bus headed into the parking lot to let us off, the man was pointing out the castle to them.  My husband and I just looked at each other.  The boy said I did not know the castle was brown.  
After that comment, we realized they thought Tower of Terror was the castle.  Which meant they thought that they were at MK and not MGM.  
We looked at each other again and kind of chuckled.
We did stop and help them.  There were only at the parks that one day and we were trying to get them to MK the easiest and fastest way.  They did not want to wait for a MK bus so we suggested going to EPCOT and walking through the park and taking the Monorail.  But if they did not have a park hopper pass, that was not possible.  Finally we directed them to a CM for assistance.
To this day, whenever we head into MGM one of us says to the other, I never knew the castle was brown!!


----------



## Philadisney

JessRocks83 said:
			
		

> I'm new to these bords, but I had to tell my story. I was sixteen and it was then first time I had gone down to WDW. It was the weekend after thanksgiving 1999 and I must have been getting the flu. I felt sick getting off the plane. I felt sick driving to the hotel. Then I found out that our room wasn't ready. My Mom, her boyfriend, my friend and myself end up going to Epcot. Once inside the park they told me that it was probably because of the change in weather (CT in November to FL in November) and that if I eat something I'd feel better. Oh how wrong they were. I got to a bathroom the first time I got sick, but the second time was all over a trash can inbetween Italy and Germay and the second time was in the bushes as my Mother rushed me out of epcot and into the car. I felt so bad about getting sick!!! The poor CM didn't seem to know what to do, he asked my mother if she wanted him to call 911. It was some first trip is WDW.



i can relate, i got sick in epcot germany once too!   such memories...


----------



## orangeblossom

I saw a British woman slap her brother-in-law for telling her what to do in the line for WWTBAM and saw all the security guys come up and get them.


----------



## TimothyG

kathyseb said:
			
		

> A few years back, when we still stayed at one of the hotels at Downtown Disney, we boarded the bus to head to MGM.  There was  a family that spoke little English on the bus.  It was a man and two children somewhere between 6-10.  As the bus headed into the parking lot to let us off, the man was pointing out the castle to them.  My husband and I just looked at each other.  The boy said I did not know the castle was brown.
> After that comment, we realized they thought Tower of Terror was the castle.  Which meant they thought that they were at MK and not MGM.
> We looked at each other again and kind of chuckled.
> We did stop and help them.  There were only at the parks that one day and we were trying to get them to MK the easiest and fastest way.  They did not want to wait for a MK bus so we suggested going to EPCOT and walking through the park and taking the Monorail.  But if they did not have a park hopper pass, that was not possible.  Finally we directed them to a CM for assistance.
> To this day, whenever we head into MGM one of us says to the other, I never knew the castle was brown!!


 Haha.. I can't believe they didn't think something was wrong when the castle wasn't in the  center of the park, had a big black part where lightning hit it, had the words "Hollywood Tower Hotel" on it, and had guests in it screaming...  LOL


----------



## SoccerDogWithEars

Two things shocked me:  One is a good shock, the other is just a really weird/scary/bad shock.
1.  On the way down, my family stopped at a seafood restaurant Southern Living had raved about.  Bad choice.  We all ended up with food poisoning.  So the at 3 am the first day there, I made a "protein spill" (CM code name for puke).  Went back to sleep.  When the clock went off, it was decided that Dad would go to the park to meet our friends, while Mom and I would stay in the hotel.  Being the littlest one, I was the sickest.  So once I had to "spill protein" while using the toilet.  I ended up aiming for the tub, but missing....on both ends.  The maids never said a word about it, only offered to run down and get us medicine from the gift shop.  Dad ended up coming back after getting sick in the parks.  But I was completely shocked on how the maids never said a single word, they were just as helpful as could be.
2.  While on the bus, this woman who was obviously from NJ (no offense to anyone from there) got on with her DH, DD dressed in a cinderella costume, and DS dressed in some sort of knight costume.  She opened up her map to Epcot, and said things like "I wonder where Soarin' is that sounds interesting (before it had opened)" and "there's a kennel here I want you to know that".  She was completely oblivious.  And she talked at the top of her lungs.  course, while waiting for the buses there was another DM who shouted out the buses as they came......as if we don't know how to read.


----------



## bugsy

TimothyG said:
			
		

> Haha.. I can't believe they didn't think something was wrong when the castle wasn't in the  center of the park, had a big black part where lightning hit it, had the words "Hollywood Tower Hotel" on it, and had guests in it screaming...  LOL


now, now, one man's trailer park is another man's castle!
musn't judge, musn't judge


----------



## orangeblossom

adriannabannana said:
			
		

> You're dern skippy! On my honeymoon, my DH and I stood everywhere we rode the busses to in order that older folks, women with children, little ones, pregnant ladies and folks with injuries could sit in safety. When I went down and was obviously pregnant, people would push past me to get into a seat before I could. There were a few really great people who would see me clinging to my DH and insist that I take their seat (which I would loudly and gratefully thank them for) and some of these folks were people who rightfully should have remained seated.
> 
> The most shocking incident I have with this is when a very nice man offered me his seat next to his wife, and before I could lower myself into the seat, some half-drunken guy slides in directly beneath my lowering fanny! I debated letting my DH and the other husband pummel him, but decided to go ahead and finish lowering my large pregnant caboose right onto this guy's lap. I told him, and everyone on the bus that I had no problem sharing the seat with him, but that I hoped he was ok with the idea that I was 5.5 months pregnant and was still vomiting quite a bit. I also told him (loudly) that I hoped that I didn't cut the circulation off to the rest of his legs. He laughed and joked about it, saying that he couldn't tell that I was pregnant, and offered to let my husband be my seat-cushion for the ride, but I bet you a million dollars he'll be more careful about whose seat he steals next time.


 Just another reminder that it's not always obvious who needs a seat....My S.O. and I both have hip problems and need a place to sit after a long day in the parks.


----------



## MELSMICE

Just returned this afternoon.  There were 2 things I was a little shocked by & others I was just annoyed by.  

*Shocking* - the person that left their babies diaper in the pre-show room of Test Track.  Totally gross & classless IMO.  

Also, the person that vomitted right outside of Cape May Cafe & left it there for others to walk through.  I went to the front desk & told them about it.  How lovely for the people dining in Cape May to be able to dine with that beautiful scent wafting through the restaurant!    

*Annoying* - the people that walked through the hallways very early in the morning (before 7 a.m.) running & yelling.  Not everyone gets up at the crack of dawn to go to a park.  

Didn't sound like all the kids in the hallway wanted to either - especially the one whininig very loudly & throwing himself on the ground saying "but I don't want to go to a park today!!!"


----------



## THE HAT

here is one for you all...not sure if it is a shocker but, certainly is amusing,lol.

this past january while in Mk we were coming out of cosmic ray's with our tray of food to sit outside and eat, when we stepped out the doors and something goes flying by us, and hits the window with a WHACK. i say "what the heck was that?" and dh goes "i think it was a bird" when the only other people at at table look at us and go "there is another one right over there" (indicating the other side of them, they had one on each side).  well sure enough, there were 2 dead birds on the ground. so dh heads inside to get a CM, well when he tells them what happened, they don't say "what?!!?" or "are you sure?" but instead they say "AGAIN". seems to be that this happens alot, even with the wire along the edges of the roofs to deter them. (now after that comment of the fact that it happens on a reg basis... it made me look at my rotisserie chicken in a whole new light)

well it gets better still...the CM gets ahold of another CM who is incharge of cleaning up the outside tables and keeping the ground crumb free. well he comes over with his broom and the dustpan thing. looks at the 2 "dead" birds and then turns to us and says with this look of puzzlement on his face "how am i supposed to fit them into this thing?!!?" (they were very large) 

well he somehow does get them to fit, and the whole time he just keeps apologizing to us and the other couple that was eating there too. well neither us nor they were offended, we just kept laughing at the whole thing, as it was quite amusing, (not the birds getting killed, but the CM being so baffled and the fact we saw it happen etc etc)

so he goes off with the "dead" birds and leaves us with another " i am so sorry you had to witness that", and goes to dispose of the birds. 

we carry on with our eating...and he comes back about 10 min later, with  a shocked look on his face, and procedes to tell us what happened next....on his way to dispose of the birds he saw his manager in a gift shop, so he went in to show him what he had in the dustpan.(why i don't know, but he was surprised to have to clean up 2 at one time) about 10 feet from them were some customers shopping but they couldn't see the dust pan so he opened it up to show him, and kind of joustled it a bit to show that there was 2 of them..well......apparently..ummm...only one was dead and the other one was just a bit stunned, because it flew out of the dustpan, and flew by the customer who was 10 feet away, and flew around the gift shop in a dazed state, b4 finding its way out the door.   

well if you could have seen this poor kids face, and here we were just dying with laughter at the whole thing, and he just keeps saying i am so sorry, and then he would say it just flew right out of the dust pan. he then walked off, and came back with sodas, ice cream, and popcorn for all of us.   

we never saw him again during our trip but i do hope the rest of his week was better.


----------



## TinkerbellMama

lfontaine said:
			
		

> I'd be willing to bet that the child _insisted_ on wearing those shoes that day.  Mom probably warned her that they would be uncomfortable but the kid didn't care and wanted to wear them anyway.




Maybe so...but if my ds wanted to light himself on fire, I wouldn't just say, "I warned you it will be hot," and hand him a match!


----------



## TinkerbellMama

MommyPoppins said:
			
		

> And I just want to let everyone know that yes, I breastfed my baby in public.   I'd gladly go to a designated area if they had more than ONE. But if someone saw me that's their problem and they shouldn't be staring. I was completely covered up and sitting on the ground in a corner with my 2 strollers in front of me. After reading about all the breastfeeding haters here on the DIS   I didn't want to take any chances of someone reporting about me.



       

Good for you!!!!


----------



## Aidensmom

At the little playground area in Toon Town in MK, DS3 had just started going down a slide when a little boy about 1, who looked as if he had just learned to walk about 3 days earlier, toddled up to the the bottom of the slide and tried to climb up it.  At that point there was no way for my son to stop his descent, and he ended up slamming right into the little boy's head.  I rushed over to the bottom of the slide to make sure both children were OK (thankfully they were), and looked for the little one's mother to apologize.  However, no one seemed to know this child.  I tried asking him who his mommy was, but he of course was not old enough to tell me, he just started off towards another part of the playground.  About 2 minutes later, he was back over at the slide, and went around a corner at the same time as another small child coming from the opposite direction, and their little foreheads smacked right into each other, and this "parentless" little boy was knocked to the ground.  Still no parent coming to check on the child, so I again went to see if he was OK.  He seemed alright, as he wasn't crying or anything and just wanted to continue playing, but it was worrying me that there seemed to be no one watching him.  Finally, about 10 minutes later, a young woman talking on a cell phone walked over and motioned to him it was time to go (God forbid she interrupt her conversation).

I was just utterly amazed that someone could leave ANY child, much less that young, to play on a playground and have absolutely NO idea what was going on with him.  All I can say is that for that child's sake, I hope that was an isolated incident.


----------



## disneyaggie

Aidensmom said:
			
		

> At the little playground area in Toon Town in MK, DS3 had just started going down a slide when a little boy about 1, who looked as if he had just learned to walk about 3 days earlier, toddled up to the the bottom of the slide and tried to climb up it.  At that point there was no way for my son to stop his descent, and he ended up slamming right into the little boy's head.  I rushed over to the bottom of the slide to make sure both children were OK (thankfully they were), and looked for the little one's mother to apologize.  However, no one seemed to know this child.  I tried asking him who his mommy was, but he of course was not old enough to tell me, he just started off towards another part of the playground.  About 2 minutes later, he was back over at the slide, and went around a corner at the same time as another small child coming from the opposite direction, and their little foreheads smacked right into each other, and this "parentless" little boy was knocked to the ground.  Still no parent coming to check on the child, so I again went to see if he was OK.  He seemed alright, as he wasn't crying or anything and just wanted to continue playing, but it was worrying me that there seemed to be no one watching him.  Finally, about 10 minutes later, a young woman talking on a cell phone walked over and motioned to him it was time to go (God forbid she interrupt her conversation).
> 
> I was just utterly amazed that someone could leave ANY child, much less that young, to play on a playground and have absolutely NO idea what was going on with him.  All I can say is that for that child's sake, I hope that was an isolated incident.



Unbelievable! Too bad a CM didn't take the child off for protection. That would have scared Miss AT&T . . . coming back with no child left. What a dope! And trust me, these ding-a-lings breed and have more!

I can also assure you that if something serious would have happened to the child, she would be crawling all over the place with lawyers wanting to sue!


----------



## foreverscarlett7

Bump!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PatricenPete

Before I post my most shocking moment, allow me to preface it by saying that I am a nursing mother and I do appreciate the that I have the right to nurse him wherever I want.  That being said.....

One year on the way out of the ride Dinosaur, right in the middle of the store that you are led into upon exiting the ride was a woman breastfeeding her baby.  She was literally sitting in the middle of the exit path, people were TRIPPING over her and she just sat there.  One woman DID say something to her and she just said, I have the right to feed my son anywhere I want.  I agree with that statement, but felt this was taking things a bit too far.....


----------



## NewEnglandDisney

disneyaggie said:
			
		

> I would want to take that magic wand and whack the clueless losers over their heads!


 Actually, for some of the worst offenders, that's not where I'd use the magic wand...but then again, this is a family board so I'll keep it to myself. 

Keep them coming guys!  Love this thread!

N.E.D.


----------



## disneyaggie

PatricenPete said:
			
		

> Before I post my most shocking moment, allow me to preface it by saying that I am a nursing mother and I do appreciate the that I have the right to nurse him wherever I want.  That being said.....
> 
> One year on the way out of the ride Dinosaur, right in the middle of the store that you are led into upon exiting the ride was a woman breastfeeding her baby.  She was literally sitting in the middle of the exit path, people were TRIPPING over her and she just sat there.  One woman DID say something to her and she just said, I have the right to feed my son anywhere I want.  I agree with that statement, but felt this was taking things a bit too far.....


To do this discretely (my preference would be out of the public's view) is one thing . . . but to stop traffic in the middle of the exit path is way out of line. What a dope! 

And when one woman DID say something to her (good for her!), the ding-a-ling replied that she had the right to feed her son anywhere she wanted. I think I would have been tempted to say, "Well, I have the right to walk wherever I want; and I have been walking longer than you've been breastfeeding" and with that, stepped on her! (not really, but the rudeness of others really irritates me!).


----------



## ILoveDisney-Angie

We were in line at Buzz Lightyear - Space Ranger Spin and I noticed a woman carrying a doll that was only dressed in a diaper.  She was all over with this doll, not supporting it's head, holding it with one arm.  I thought how life like this doll looked.  Well it moved and that's when I knew that it was a real baby.  It was the middle of July, a VERY sunny, hot day and all this baby has on is a diaper!!!  She was winging it around like it was a doll.  I don't have any kids but I know enough to know that the way this lady was handling the baby was inappropriate.  I started talking really loudly about what a HORRIBLE mother this woman was and proceeded to go up to her (she was in the fast pass lane) but DH was grabbing me and telling me to be quiet.  I couldn't stop spazzing though and she looked at me and kept walking.


----------



## disneyaggie

ILoveDisney-Angie said:
			
		

> We were in line at Buzz Lightyear - Space Ranger Spin and I noticed a woman carrying a doll that was only dressed in a diaper.  She was all over with this doll, not supporting it's head, holding it with one arm.  I thought how life like this doll looked.  Well it moved and that's when I knew that it was a real baby.  It was the middle of July, a VERY sunny, hot day and all this baby has on is a diaper!!!  She was winging it around like it was a doll.  I don't have any kids but I know enough to know that the way this lady was handling the baby was inappropriate.  I started talking really loudly about what a HORRIBLE mother this woman was and proceeded to go up to her (she was in the fast pass lane) but DH was grabbing me and telling me to be quiet.  I couldn't stop spazzing though and she looked at me and kept walking.


YIKES! I'd like to swing her around like she did her baby. I bet she would not take too kindly to that, huh? I am a big advocate on protecting children and animals! I, too, would have been having a fit!


----------



## 4greatboys

Last June we were waiting in the gift shop of the RnR coaster and a man grabs his ds about 9 or 10 yrs old by the hair of the head and starts shaking his head violently, stops, screams at him some more and does it again. I told him if he touched the child like that again I was getting park security--which I did anyway. They really just watched the guy. I couldnt believe what I was seeing. If thats what he does in public imagine what he does to that kid in private. I just couldnt stay silent about it. It was extremely abusive behavior. He and I had words and he told me if I had been abused when I was a kid maybe I could have learned how to keep my fat mouth shut. 
You know Im adult and really dont care what the dude thinks about me but I was really worried for the poor kid.


----------



## MELSMICE

4greatboys said:
			
		

> Last June we were waiting in the gift shop of the RnR coaster and a man grabs his ds about 9 or 10 yrs old by the hair of the head and starts shaking his head violently, stops, screams at him some more and does it again. I told him if he touched the child like that again I was getting park security--which I did anyway. They really just watched the guy. I couldnt believe what I was seeing. If thats what he does in public imagine what he does to that kid in private. I just couldnt stay silent about it. It was extremely abusive behavior. He and I had words and he told me if I had been abused when I was a kid maybe I could have learned how to keep my fat mouth shut.
> You know Im adult and really dont care what the dude thinks about me but I was really worried for the poor kid.



It's stories like this that literally turn my stomach.  I feel so very bad for children in these situations.  My heart breaks for them.


----------



## disneyaggie

4greatboys said:
			
		

> Last June we were waiting in the gift shop of the RnR coaster and a man grabs his ds about 9 or 10 yrs old by the hair of the head and starts shaking his head violently, stops, screams at him some more and does it again. I told him if he touched the child like that again I was getting park security--which I did anyway. They really just watched the guy. I couldnt believe what I was seeing. If thats what he does in public imagine what he does to that kid in private. I just couldnt stay silent about it. It was extremely abusive behavior. He and I had words and he told me if I had been abused when I was a kid maybe I could have learned how to keep my fat mouth shut.
> You know Im adult and really dont care what the dude thinks about me but I was really worried for the poor kid.


Wow! Good for you! I would have done the same thing! It sounds to me that the big idiot was excusing his behavior by saying what he did about "if you had been abused". I bet his son was happy you stepped in, too! Three cheers for you!


----------



## plummer925

Oh my gosh - I just read through all 1342 posts!!

When I went to Disney World a couple years ago the only thing that was real shocking was the steepness of the ramp out of Ice Station Cool (I think that's what it's called) - I was having hip problems so I was in a wheelchair and it took ALL my strength to get up that ramp!!  Horrible!!!


----------



## dani0622

oh god, i just read through a ton of posts, it really amazes me....
I can remember a few awful things myself....both from my last trip 2 years ago...
on WDW train and saw woman changing diaper of one baby while the other child maybe one or two? hanging out side of train
the other was watching a grown woman maybe in her thirties knock my 10year old sister so hard that if i wasn't standing there to catch her she would have fallen to the ground, then turn around and look at my sister very nasty (so I called her a beast for knocking over a child but she kept walking!)


----------



## MrsKreamer

Whew I am exhausted!     It took me 2 1/2 days to read it but I read the whole thing!!  Anyway let's see if I can remember a few from my trips and working there...

OK when I worked at ASSp front desk this happened to me...I had just started working there like 2 weeks before, but I had pretty much learned the ropes.  Well in comes this woman with her husband and 3 kids(10, 10, and 7) in tow.  Well she starts off complaining that her ressies was messed up from the beginning and how she had to spend almost $60 in long distance calls trying to fix it.  CRO promised to send her that in Disney $ and it would be waiting for her when she got there.  Well her and her 2 kids were on a pkg, I think it was the Silver Dream maker.  She then says that she called last week and asked if she could bring her neice, the operator asked for her neices age, who was 10, and then said no problem.  Well this lady took "no problem" meaning that her neice would also have a 6 day ultimate park hopper and 2 wishes!  I explained to her that she would have to pay extra for that and she BLEW up!  She started banging her fists and screaming for a mngr and saying how this whole vacation was ruined...Come on, like Disney is just going to give you $500 worth of park tickets!?    I saw her later and she still looked upset...poor kids probably had a bad vacation b/c their mom is a nut!

This one was told to me by a friend durring the CP.  There is a couple who go to WDW every year in September.  A Mom, a Dad, and a baby.  They always eat at Crystal Palace b/c it is one of the few resturaunts that have tables of just 3, plus they know if they want something other then the buffet they can request it and they comply(little known fact).  Anyway  they love for the characters to interact with the baby, so the characters are told about them in advance.  They are told that the baby loves the characters but is allergic to the fur, so they can't touch the baby.  Well my friend, who was really close to Tigger    , said that when he saw the baby he almost fell over.  It was a stuffed animal wrapped in a towel!     He said that they have done this for like 20 years, they take the towel baby everywhere.  They take him on rides, to shows, and of coarse to dinner.  He said it was really sad when the Mom started to feed the baby.  All I can think is that they must have suffered the loss of a child and were sucked into a delusion.    

Another strange one was told to me by my CP profeesor.  He said he met these two lovily old ladies at Epcot one day.  He couldn't help but notice a very strong odor coming from one of the ladies coats.  Well she fnally introduced him to her late dog that she carried with her in her coat.  She said that he really loved Epcot, so they took him there every Sunday!    WOW!

This one was me who caused the shock.  Feb 1995 was my very first trip to WDW, I was 12.  I went with my DAunt, DUncle and their son Mark.  Mark was 5 at the time.  Well we went to eat in the Coral Cafe, the resturant that's "under water"  Well when we first walked in there were 3 little steps down and shooting out the side of the railing were bubbles, to give it that underwater feeling.  Well my cousin Mark stopped short to play with the bubbles and I didn't see him.  I tripped over him and down the stairs.  It was quite a scene!  We had to go to first aid to fill out a form saying that we wouldn't sue, then we got to go back and eat breakfast.

I have never seen public urination, but I have seen plety of parents NOT watching their kids.  Oh I make a promise now that when we take our Ds he will be watched by us the entire time!!

When I worked at ASSp we had a case of public nudity.  A foriegn lady was sunbathing topless.  

Oh and I have heard horror stories about guests deficating all over the room except for the bathroom.  We also had to escort a man to another hotle, after he came back to his run drunk and peed outside.  Then he tried to get back to his room and couldn't get in.  He then proceeded to bang on everyone's doors!  We had to arrest a Pop Warner participant's big brother for smoking something other than cigarettes in the parking lot.  I know I have somemore but I can't think of them!


----------



## JonJehrio

I went to a late night showing of The Village onthe Disney Magic and was surprised by how many children were there being a Suspense movie and all. A family came in 5 minutes after it started with the about 4 or 5 year old boy sitting next to me. A few times during the movie he started crying and telling his mom he was scared. She just kept shushing him and eventualy appeared annoyed with him. I am also shocked by the attitude of many on the Disney Cruise ships about letting their children, especially 10 to 16 year old kids have the run of the ship. There were many a time where I'd be walking around at 1-2 AM and see "packs" of young kids running and roaming the ship.


----------



## Toni300z

I finally read it all!
What a great thread.

I went last week and the only shocking thing my frined and I witness was...

While in line for Space Mountain, there was a man maybe in his 40's who had a muscle shirt on with NO DEODORANT.  It was so strong it made our noses and eyes burn. He kept swinging his arms and lifiting his arms up.    Yuk.  He had no clue. But my frined kepy saying pew, Please stop.  Haha.

Oh yeah and the weight for the ferry at nights after Wishes is horrible. There are so many RUDE people.  They come from behind u and butt in line, push you.  Just rude.


----------



## MrsKreamer

I wanted to add that on my last trip I found the CMs at the hotel to be more rude...we metioned it many, many times that we were on our honeymoon, and yet they never sent a card or anything.  I finally asked them to send me a card and they misspelled my dhs name...Kort


----------



## sanapunk

I went on a day trip, not to any parks, just to check out hotels, etc, in january. I wanted to ride the monorail really bad, so we rode it to EPCOT and back. From the looks of it, the park was pretty packed, so when we got to the station and people got on, I was nice and got up and offered my seat to a man who looked a bit tired. 

here's the "shocker" to me:

He didn't say thank you, or even sit. Instead he gets this weird look on his face and runs out of the monorail, asking the conductors if it was leaving soon, so he can go find another cab to sit in! He completely just left his family on that side. HELLO? ARE YOU MENTAL? I GOT UP AND GAVE YOU A SEAT NEXT TO YOUR FAMILY. 

Arg, try to do something nice, and it just turns out WEIRD.


----------



## MrsKreamer

that is terrible....some people


----------



## ekmdisney

sanapunk said:
			
		

> I went on a day trip, not to any parks, just to check out hotels, etc, in january. I wanted to ride the monorail really bad, so we rode it to EPCOT and back. From the looks of it, the park was pretty packed, so when we got to the station and people got on, I was nice and got up and offered my seat to a man who looked a bit tired.
> 
> here's the "shocker" to me:
> 
> He didn't say thank you, or even sit. Instead he gets this weird look on his face and runs out of the monorail, asking the conductors if it was leaving soon, so he can go find another cab to sit in! He completely just left his family on that side. HELLO? ARE YOU MENTAL? I GOT UP AND GAVE YOU A SEAT NEXT TO YOUR FAMILY.
> 
> Arg, try to do something nice, and it just turns out WEIRD.


 But I think it shows how much he really loves his family. (Or you just gave him a reason to get away from his family for a little while.) He left them with someone he DIDN't want to sit with. He thought their was something wrong with you, so he got away from you. BUT you were perfectly all right to sit next to his family. Maybe he was hoping that you would take his family away.


----------



## sanapunk

ekmdisney said:
			
		

> But I think it shows how much he really loves his family. (Or you just gave him a reason to get away from his family for a little while.) He left them with someone he DIDN't want to sit with. He thought their was something wrong with you, so he got away from you. BUT you were perfectly all right to sit next to his family. Maybe he was hoping that you would take his family away.



LOL, well he could have atleast said "oh thanks anyway" and i would have sat back down. Maybe him and the wifey got into an argument. Plus I think the MIL was there, maybe he was trying to escape!


----------



## ekmdisney

sanapunk said:
			
		

> LOL, well he could have atleast said "oh thanks anyway" and i would have sat back down. Maybe him and the wifey got into an argument. Plus I think the MIL was there, maybe he was trying to escape!


 
OHHH! Their was a MIL, that can explain so much. I don't have one, but I have read some really scary stories on the these boards about them. 'Specially when it comes to the parks.


----------



## 2chinooks

While we were having breakfast at Maraat AKL we saw a man carrying a huge tray of creamers to his table. He sat there for 15 minutes opening at least 100 of the little containers and dumping them into his mug. He then started the whole process AGAIN! After filling his mug with free cream he drank it. YUCK!


----------



## rayelias

2chinooks said:
			
		

> While we were having breakfast at Maraat AKL we saw a man carrying a huge tray of creamers to his table. He sat there for 15 minutes opening at least 100 of the little containers and dumping them into his mug. He then started the whole process AGAIN! After filling his mug with free cream he drank it. YUCK!


 
I've seen the same thing happen myself several times (not always at Disney).

I'm a compassionate guy - if someone truly can't afford to eat (which is nearly impossible in the US anymore), then I've got little problem with someone sustaining themselves on "free" condiments.  (I say "free" because they're really not "free", but included in the cost of the accompanying item).

But, if you're spending several thousand dollars for a Disney vacation, you can surely afford a couple bucks for a glass of milk.  And if you can't, there are a plethora of FREE water fountains throughout the property.


----------



## GoN2WDW

A huge pet peeve of my husband and I are those people who think they deserve to be "up front" at everything.  I can't tell you how many times we've arrived very early for Illuminations or a parade to have a good viewing spot, only to have the last minute family try to shove past us.  We literally have had to block our daughter by standing with our hands on our hips and feet shoulder width to keep them from pushing her out of their way.  We gave up our time to get a good view, they should have planned better too.  Then they usually stand behind saying "can you see honey?"  I'm really not a rude person, and under normal circumstances try to be considerate to everyone, but their selfish behavior really irks me.  Our favorite saying is "a million people and they're all alone!"


----------



## DZNYMGCFAM

wdwguide said:
			
		

> These things are terrible, but what I hate also is when a CM just ruins someone's day. Admittedly, that's rare, but it does happen. You'd think they had a way to "pull" CMs who are in a bad mood to a backstage location for the day.



That is really bad!!  We took my mother, aunt and uncle with us for the first time one year and we had raved about how wonderful WDW and POR was....well she was on the boat going from DTD back to the resort with my aunt when the boat docked at POFQ the "captain" said next stop was POR, then he got off and a new "captain" got on, when the boat was ready to leave he annouced they were going to DTD...my mother told him that they had just come from their and the other guy said they were going to POR..the guy told them too bad and if they did not like it, jump overboard!!!  I was horrified when she told me this!!!  She said the guy was totally rude and no one spoke another word.  Of course we tried to complain...we got no where, they did offer to give us a free boat rental for the next day.  However we were leaving the next morning at 7am!!!!  

I told my mother she should have jumped over board, LOL, and seen what he would have done!!!


----------



## shatzjsl

DZNYMGCFAM said:
			
		

> I told my mother she should have jumped over board, LOL, and seen what he would have done!!!



That would have been funny!  I bet he would think twice about saying it again!


----------



## Kimberly815

My best friend's first trip to Disney was without me.  It was for spring break in college.
They were waiting in line for something (I want to say Splash Mountain) and there is a group of about 6 highschool cheerleaders with their coach ahead of them.  As they get closer to the front of the line, more cheerleaders keep pushing ahead of them to 'join their group'.  After about a half hour of this, and at least 10 cheerleaders, my friend gets annoyed and starts making comments to the members of her group about how it is rude to cut in line, especially with so many people.  We are from MA, and my friend has a strong Boston accent, is about 6 feet tall, athletic and a redhead (Think Donna from That 70's Show).  Well, as she is making comments a few more cheerleaders are cutting.  One very small, blonde cheerleader turns to her, does the hairflip, trusts forward one hip, puts her hands on her hips and says in a Southern accent "Ya'll are friendly.  Where ya'll from?".  My friend turns to her, gives her one look and says "Not your trailer park."   
The cheerleader ran to her coach and complained.  The coach came back and apologized for all of the girls attitudes and let my friends move up ahead of them.  Apparently, the coach had spent enough time with the cheerleaders to know how terribly they behave.
Not the nicest thing to say, but whenever we see intentional rude behavior ANYWHERE we now just turn to each other and ask "Ya'll are friendly. Where Ya'll from?" and have a good laugh.


----------



## LindsayDunn228

Kimberly,
LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL!


----------



## jenniskinni

OK Poohnatic! As a former New Beetle owner ): who had to give it up (ok in exchange for a 3rd child) that is the coolest use of the flower vase ever!!


----------



## ericamanda01

Bump!


----------



## tinkertastic

THis happened years ago.  The parks had just switched from the old mustard, ketchup and mayo packets to the machines that pump out the condiments.  I was at my favorite lunch spot Peco's Bill.  I guess people were just sooo not used to the machines, the lines were endless.  Every machine line was 20-30 deep.  Well, as I made it to the front of the line there was a lady and a man and I guess they were both aggravated at how long it had taken them to get the condiments, I not sure who cut in front of who, i think the lady may have cut in front of the man, as she starts to fill her little cups the man says something to the effect of- it's amazing how some people just can't wait their turn, well the lady answers back in a extremely rude manor.  Mind you, DO THESE TWO NOT REMEMBER WHERE THEY ARE?? THERE ARE CHILDERN STANDING ALL AROUND THEM.  
*Anyway, here comes the shocker*, the insults start to fly and then the lady takes all the little condiment cups that she had filled and smacks them on the front of the mans white crisp clean shirt, just like that.  Now the mans shirt is covered in ketchup mustard and mayo and they start to shove eachother.  Someone finally came and broke them up (I was maybe 16 at the time and i didn't think I should be the one to try and break them up, besides I just stood there frozen in disbelief).  I swore a full out food fight was about to begin.  It was sooo surreal.  I never imagined that anything like that could ever happen at MK.

[COLOR=MediumTurquoise]Tinkertastic[/COLOR]


----------



## PneumaticTransit

On my visit to MGM last weekend I saw a few interesting things...

I was eating lunch outside of the ABC Commisary when I noticed a guy at the table across from us flossing his teeth while his wife was still eating.    I know some people are crazy about their teeth, but the bathroom wasn't that far away.  I just kept imagining little food globs flinging into his wife's lunch.  Then he proceeds to toss the floss on the ground, and it was a breezy day... it drifted a few feet only to land on some poor girls foot (she was wearing sandals - see why they aren't a good idea?) EW EW EW!  Then the guy tears off another piece of floss and starts all over again.  Ack!

During the same sitting outside the Commisary a mom and dad (think Ken & Barbie) with 2 small children walk up to a table.  The kids had a balloon signed by Winnie the Pooh and the dad was arguing they couldn't take it on the rides so they had to get rid of it.  He continues to sit on the balloon, and bounce up and down 'til it pops and laughs hysterically at his kids sad faces.  What a great dad.     Even if his kids couldn't keep it, why wouldn't he just give it to another little kid?

And last, but not least - I passed by a woman wearing a tube top and hot pants.  Lets just say these were VERY small hot pants that probably required a good waxing if you know what I mean.  Trailing behind her are her daughters (about 14 and 9 y/o's) wearing the EXACT same outfit.  It looked like a train of cheap street walkers.


----------



## WishingOnAStar

PneumaticTransit said:
			
		

> It looked like a train of cheap street walkers.


----------



## prince of thieves

I haven't even come close to reading through every single post on this thread but this one might take the cake in terms of an eye opener.  read through this thread first:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=413061
and tell me what you think.  When you get to the two posters RWETHEREYET and YESDEAR, they are both my parents and thus I am the topic of discussion in the thread.  It was by far the scariest thing that I have ever had to do and am very fortunate that things turned out the way they did. I will never, ever forget that day and event.


----------



## IloveWINNIEthePOOH

prince of thieves said:
			
		

> I haven't even come close to reading through every single post on this thread but this one might take the cake in terms of an eye opener.  read through this thread first:
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=413061
> and tell me what you think.  When you get to the two posters RWETHEREYET and YESDEAR, they are both my parents and thus I am the topic of discussion in the thread.  It was by far the scariest thing that I have ever had to do and am very fortunate that things turned out the way they did. I will never, ever forget that day and event.




Wow, that is awesome! I bet you felt proud of your duties! Congrats to you!!


----------



## MinnieM21

Kimberly815 said:
			
		

> My best friend's first trip to Disney was without me.  It was for spring break in college.
> They were waiting in line for something (I want to say Splash Mountain) and there is a group of about 6 highschool cheerleaders with their coach ahead of them.  As they get closer to the front of the line, more cheerleaders keep pushing ahead of them to 'join their group'.  After about a half hour of this, and at least 10 cheerleaders, my friend gets annoyed and starts making comments to the members of her group about how it is rude to cut in line, especially with so many people.  We are from MA, and my friend has a strong Boston accent, is about 6 feet tall, athletic and a redhead (Think Donna from That 70's Show).  Well, as she is making comments a few more cheerleaders are cutting.  One very small, blonde cheerleader turns to her, does the hairflip, trusts forward one hip, puts her hands on her hips and says in a Southern accent "Ya'll are friendly.  Where ya'll from?".  My friend turns to her, gives her one look and says "Not your trailer park."
> The cheerleader ran to her coach and complained.  The coach came back and apologized for all of the girls attitudes and let my friends move up ahead of them.  Apparently, the coach had spent enough time with the cheerleaders to know how terribly they behave.
> Not the nicest thing to say, but whenever we see intentional rude behavior ANYWHERE we now just turn to each other and ask "Ya'll are friendly. Where Ya'll from?" and have a good laugh.


----------



## Aidensmom

PneumaticTransit said:
			
		

> During the same sitting outside the Commisary a mom and dad (think Ken & Barbie) with 2 small children walk up to a table.  The kids had a balloon signed by Winnie the Pooh and the dad was arguing they couldn't take it on the rides so they had to get rid of it.  He continues to sit on the balloon, and bounce up and down 'til it pops and laughs hysterically at his kids sad faces.  What a great dad.     Even if his kids couldn't keep it, why wouldn't he just give it to another little kid?



That is just sad!


----------



## Mom to Will and Finn

PneumaticTransit said:
			
		

> During the same sitting outside the Commisary a mom and dad (think Ken & Barbie) with 2 small children walk up to a table.  The kids had a balloon signed by Winnie the Pooh and the dad was arguing they couldn't take it on the rides so they had to get rid of it.  He continues to sit on the balloon, and bounce up and down 'til it pops and laughs hysterically at his kids sad faces.  What a great dad.     Even if his kids couldn't keep it, why wouldn't he just give it to another little kid?
> QUOTE]
> 
> I can't stand it when people laugh at children like that. What a horrible man.


----------



## tlbwriter

3DisneyNUTS said:
			
		

> Ok two shocks one not funny actually sad. We were at fantasmic for the first time ever and a little boy 2 rows back threw up everywhere. It started with coughing and went into dry heaves then vomitting  The shock was they stayed to watch the show  poor kid



If my daughter coughs hard enough, she will vomit. She could just be coughing because a piece of popcorn is tickling her throat, or because she's not quite over a cold and something made her laugh very hard, which tends to cause a coughing fit if she has a cold. So the kid might not really have been too sick to stay for the show (and if he's anything like my kid, dragging him away from a show he wanted to see would cause crying, and then more coughing, and would do more harm than good!   )


----------



## MI mom of 3

bump...this is too good to end


----------



## ladysoleil

Here's another one for ya...

We were at MK for our anniversary trip back in March.  Unfortunately, on Day 1 of the trip, I managed to trip and fall into a ditch in front of our hotel (I am sooooo coordinated) and sprained my ankle quite badly.

So, we ended up renting a wheelchair.  I was *not* about to blow our Disney trip by sitting in the hotel with my feet up!  

Most of the time, we did fine.  However, this one made my jaw drop.  We were standing in line at the Speedway (handicapped goes through the regular line until you hit the wheelchair entrance), and there were a couple of very hyperactive young boys in front of us.  The younger one, probably about six or so, was entertaining himself by making rude faces at me.  I thought this was amusing, so I wasn't bent out of shape by it.

However, that apparently got boring really quickly, because after a few minutes of this, the kid hauled off and *kicked* my wheelchair!  I was stunned.  Aside from the fact that it freakin' hurt, I was amazed that he'd done such a thing.  My husband, aka, "the pusher", said, loudly enough for the parents to hear, "Did you just kick my wife's wheelchair?!?".

And the kid *does it again!*   

The parents obviously heard.  Just didn't bother to do anything about it.  Amazing.  I couldn't believe what had just happened. I was so stunned that all I could stammer out was, "hon, please don't kick my wheelchair!".  The kid then nodded and went running off further up the line.

So weird!


----------



## jlowejd5

A couple of years ago, DW and I were just exiting the main room of the TimeKeeper when this snotty little 11-year-old girl hauled off and elbowed her right in the small of the back as she walked by, just out of boredom, I guess.  Not a little nudge, but a full-on elbow smash.  DW has a disc problem and sciatica, and it darn near put us back to the hotel for the afternoon.  I couldn't get caught up with Stupid and her parents to bellow at them without abandoning DW, so I had to swallow it and help her walk over to a bench for twenty minutes until the shooting pains down her leg subsided.  I swear I have never in my life been closer to jackslapping somebody else's kid.  Grr...

Luckily, we got the kinks worked out and were able to enjoy the rest of the day.  I do emphatically believe in the great and mysterious healing power of ice cream shaped like our favorite rodent...


----------



## Darian

jlowejd5 said:
			
		

> A couple of years ago, DW and I were just exiting the main room of the TimeKeeper when this snotty little 11-year-old girl hauled off and elbowed her right in the small of the back as she walked by, just out of boredom, I guess.  Not a little nudge, but a full-on elbow smash.  DW has a disc problem and sciatica, and it darn near put us back to the hotel for the afternoon.  I couldn't get caught up with Stupid and her parents to bellow at them without abandoning DW, so I had to swallow it and help her walk over to a bench for twenty minutes until the shooting pains down her leg subsided.  I swear I have never in my life been closer to jackslapping somebody else's kid.  Grr...
> 
> Luckily, we got the kinks worked out and were able to enjoy the rest of the day.  I do emphatically believe in the great and mysterious healing power of ice cream shaped like our favorite rodent...



God Almighty! The viciousness of that little 11 year old monster! Sounds like she has a promising career as a customer of the correctional system. You are a better person than I am. I would have been unable to restrain my urge for physical retribution.  I'm glad you DW is ok.


----------



## Disney 4 Me

bump.  I enjoy this thread and hope others will post their shocks!


----------



## Pixiedusttravel

Okay, we just had one on our latest visit last week. While we were at MK (I think it was on Wed.) It started to rain. We took cover in Fantasyland right outside the place where people exit the Philharmagic show. We were checking out the merchandise at the little store there when we noticed a lady changing her baby's diaper (which is fine). When she was done changing him (and let me add this was a 2 year old looking child with a NASTY #2 diaper) she proceeded to look around for a garbage can, and casually drop the diaper into one of the purple containers that you put your 3-D glasses in after the show!   I looked at my DH to see if he had seen what I had seen, and obviously he did because he had the same dumbfound look on his face! Here's the real kicker - a CM was walking by and saw the whole thing and didn't say a word.


----------



## alabamagirl

I have been fortunate not to see most of these things, even while I worked at Disney but.........

One time my fiance and I stayed at POR and were really wanting to get into the hottub but it was always full. One day it was only half full so we got in with another family. Well mom was a rather large lady and let's just say her bathing suit didn't quite fit. At all. She was falling out of the front (yes hair and all) and the back. Gross. Needless to say my fiance saw that and was out of the hottub like a flash.


----------



## Sherrilatte

Pixiedusttravel said:
			
		

> Okay, we just had one on our latest visit last week. While we were at MK (I think it was on Wed.) It started to rain. We took cover in Fantasyland right outside the place where people exit the Philharmagic show. We were checking out the merchandise at the little store there when we noticed a lady changing her baby's diaper (which is fine). When she was done changing him (and let me add this was a 2 year old looking child with a NASTY #2 diaper) she proceeded to look around for a garbage can, and casually drop the diaper into one of the purple containers that you put your 3-D glasses in after the show!   I looked at my DH to see if he had seen what I had seen, and obviously he did because he had the same dumbfound look on his face! Here's the real kicker - a CM was walking by and saw the whole thing and didn't say a word.



OMG!!!


----------



## mitros

You know, there are so many nuts out there. The CM probably was afraid the woman would make a huge scene {I have witnessed such outbursts from these types} and make the CM feel bad even though the CM would be in the right to say something to this person.


----------



## Tarheel Tink

Ok, my shocks from our trip last week!

1- woman changing her baby's diaper on the floor of the waiting area for Turtle Talk at the Living Seas. Same woman was changing another child's diaper while standing by the elevators earlier. Come on! Diapers can be changed at the baby station in the bathroom right over there! It is not nuclear waste that has to be ejected immediately- you have time to get there!   

2- Ak on Tuesday May 3rd- huge crowd of South American teenagers "swarm" DH and I in line to enter park. First 1 casually stood next to us, then stepped ahead, joined by 4, then about 8, then more! Our jaws were hanging in astonishment while I say "I've read about this, but it is unbelievable!".   We switch to the end of another line and it happens again! Third line try; this time I stand behind DH facing the oncoming crowd with a very unDisney-like snarl and manage to survive it. Unfortunately no one in front of us knew how to squeeze their fingers apparently so it took forever to enter the park. At Dinosaur it happened again! DH and I held the metal bars on either side of us refusing to let them pass, so they merely shot under the bars with CMs calling after them. I really couldn't handle this so we left the park after the safari and Dinosaur. I am now a true believer of the infamous
line-cutting teens.

3- picture this- Beach Club Villas pool at 11:30 pm (get that, night time). A few people are in the hot tub, no one in the pool. DH and I slip in the pool and within 2 minutes bursting out of the lobby are 3 shrieking kids. One shoves his dressed sister into the pool and follows her in a cannonball. Screaming and fighting goes on while the third kid head dives in the shallow end. They get out and leap in right by us, dousing us.   All of this is done at top volume. Shortly mom and dad with a baby in a stroller come out and laughingly tell them to quiet down, it is almost midnight, giggle,giggle. This only gets them going at a higher volume which apparently amuses the "parents" to no end.  DH looked at me in shock and said "And they keep reproducing?"   They stood right by the edge of the pool and watched benignly while the kids  head dived repeatedly on the shallow end and followed DH and I while we tried to avoid them by constantly moving. Parents finally went inside leaving the screaming banshees; youngest freaks out when they disappear and follows them screaming while other siblings screams taunts at him.


----------



## Pixiedusttravel

mitros said:
			
		

> You know, there are so many nuts out there. The CM probably was afraid the woman would make a huge scene {I have witnessed such outbursts from these types} and make the CM feel bad even though the CM would be in the right to say something to this person.



I agree totally! I probably could have said something too, but to quote Rex from Toy Story, "I don't like confrontation!!"   

I just hope that when they collected the glasses and found the "surprise" in the can that they cleaned them with some really strong disinfectant.


----------



## Buzz2001

Feralpeg said:
			
		

> I actually have two stories.  DD and I were near Splash Mountain.  A man had his daughter, who appeared to be about 2, sitting on his shoulders.  He wasn't holding on to her and she leaned backward.  She fell to the concrete.  He was very upset.  The little girl was screaming.  I'm sure that he never dreamed she'd fall.  Now everytime I see someone with a small child on their shoulders, I cringe.


I was walking back to my table at the Dig Site (CSR) a few years back.  I noticed a father carrying a tray of food and his DD was on his shoulders and the same thing happened, WHACK, fell right on the concrete and smacked her head.  If you've never heard that sound it is something you forget.  I don't know how she didn't crack her skull.  What possesses folks to do the things they do.

Another time I was in the pool talking to my DW how was sitting in a chair and this women asked me to help get her husband out of the pool because he was diabetic and was going into shock.  She was 5 ft tops and he was a big guy.  By the time we got to the ladder, he started to convulse.  Have you ever tried to lift someone out of a pool that was dead weight?  Guests just watch us struggle a bit before 2 other gentlemen came over to help along with the lifeguards.  One was a doctor from NY.  As he started to come around he kept saying something about he was find and he was looking for me but I didn't even know him.  This happened in June and the concrete was extremely hot.  That's where we ended up placing him.


----------



## CheshireVal

I posted way back somewhere on this thread, but I just thought of another strange thing that happened to me. 

A few years ago, I was on the bus to DTD. I was alone in my seat--- my mom and brother were in the seat in front of me.  There was this man in the seat behind me who seemed to be around my age (mid-twenties at the time). He was there with an older couple who I assumed were his parents.

Anyway, he kept leaning waaaay forward and resting his elbows and arms and sometimes head on the back of my seat.... and he kept kind of playing with my hair.  I had to scoot to the very edge of my seat and lean as far forward as possible so that he woudn't touch me. As soon as I tried leaning back, he'd invade my space again.

At first I thought maybe he had some kind of mental disability, but I couldn't really tell. I was too embarrassed (and unassertive) to say something to him, so I whispered to my brother that I'd like to swap seats with him. When my mom turned around and saw what was happening, she said, "Sir, please stop touching my daughter!"  And he sat back in his chair and didn't bother me again! Very strange!


----------



## luvthatduck

CheshireVal said:
			
		

> "Sir, please stop touching my daughter!"



Man, if I had a dime for every time I heard that...


----------



## aesalsa

"Shouldn't it be called Donald's PhilharMagic? I mean, he is the star, right?"

I TOTALLY agree with your signature .


----------



## LoriMistress

aesalsa said:
			
		

> "Shouldn't it be called Donald's PhilharMagic? I mean, he is the star, right?"
> 
> I TOTALLY agree with your signature .


Me too!


----------



## alabamagirl

I have actually seen people (mostly teenagers) abuse the characters. They will hit their heads so that they spin and turn and try to trip them because they know they have limited vision. My opinion: They should be forever banned from Disney. The characters are what bring the stories to life for the guests.


----------



## ChairborneRangr

revoking passes without refund should be the standard punishment for punching or abusing the characters.


----------



## Epcot Girl

When I was last there, I saw a man with 5 kids ( All between the ages of 4 and 8, I would guess) , and he had them all on those childrens leashes! We were behind them waiting in line for Thunder Mountain--They seemed nice, but why would you have a kid that old on a leash?

what is wrong with parents? It is the happiest place on earth, darn it!!


----------



## 4greatboys

8 does seem a tad old for that.


----------



## DanceRC28

While waiting to ride Test Track a few weeks ago, DH and I began to smell this horrible "dirty diaper" smell.  It was so crowded we couldn't pinpoint the location at first.  As the line wrapped around and we seen a man holding his daughter and knew it was coming from them.  The girl was about 4 years old, not a baby!  The father seemed clueless even though everyone in line had begun to cover their noses and faces in disgust.  About 10 minutes later as we went to get on the ride we seen the father leading his daughter out by the hand with a huge brown stain on the back of her pants.......needless to say we didn't eat for a long time after that!  I mean seriously parents need to get a clue!!!


Renee


----------



## ericamanda01

Time for a BUMP!


----------



## newchic99

bumping so I can find this easier tomorrow


----------



## Nora94

not exactly shocking, but we were watching the cinderella show at the castle.  This woman with a huge double stroller is about 3 people in front of us.  No biggie, we can see over it cause we are far enough back.  Well, about 5 minutes into the show, she stands up behind the stroller.  Just keeps standing there.  Between the stroller and her, there is no way to see 3/4 of the stage.

So, I go up to her and tell her - very nicely - to please not stand up as the rest of us can not see with her in the way.  She was po'd.  My husband was about to kill me, but the 3 ladies next to or behind me all said thank you for saying something.

It's important to NOT let those types of people rule the world.  Be it Disney World, or our big blue marble we call Earth.

Nora


----------



## londonpenguin

At WS in 2002, we were resting a bit near a rather pretty garden display, and I happened to notice one of those cute little lizards that Disney uses for insect control sitting on top of a small lighting encasement.  I'm just idly watching the lizard, which was doing its best _not_ to be noticed (lol), when these two little boys come running up.  They were maybe 8 and 10.  Pretty cute little towheads, and they looked well-kept.  The older one says to the younger, "I'm gonna get that lizard."  For a second I thought about saying something, then I figured there was no way the little boy was faster than the lizard, so I just watched.

The boy slowly leans forwad so his head is right over where the lizard is (still trying not to be noticed), puts one finger against one nostril, closing it up, and proceeds to blow snot out of the other nostril.  Gaaaah!      The lizard took off and the snot landed on top of the light.  It's so disgusting, I can't take my eyes away, and then I hear someone yell and the little boys go scampering away.  It all happened in about 10 seconds.  In fact, it happened so fast, I wasn't entirely sure it had happened.  But wait:  there's a big glob of snot there.  I can handle blood any day, but show me mucus and I want to be sick.    

Anyway, not too shocking, just ... y'know .... euuccccchhhhh!!!


----------



## MommaPooh217

Last year at ASMov I had DD 20 months and DD 4 yrs playing in the kiddie pool area when this woman comes up to me and strikes up a conversation. At first she was complemented me on how cute my 20 month old is and says she also has a 4 year old , up to this point nothing seemed out of the ordinary until she says my 4yr old has been playing with her DD, I tell her the only children dd has played with tonight are the ones she is playing with now a little girl (not her daughter) and 2 little boys.She insists my daughter has been playing with her and proceeds to say to my daughter "You were playing with so and so (name escapes me now) have you seen her ? It is at this point I smell the alcohol on her breath, and my poor dd is just looking at this woman like she has a second head. When I again explain that we have'nt seen her, her response is "Oh well she's probably over with her dad at the big pool." She never bothered to go check even when I suggested it was probably a good idea just to be safe. If that had been my child and I did not know where she was I would have cleared the pools to find her and had every CM there searching for her. The stupidity of some people just amazes me ,you would think that if you are on vacation you could at least hold off on the alcohol,or make sure there is a family member who is NOT drinking to be resposible for your child if you just cannot do without it.

Just my humble opinion
Tina     

Ryan,Kerry,Sam and Kiley's Mom


----------



## marcyinPA

We took my Ds on his first trip when he was 2.5 (1997)....we were waiting in line for a slide in the kiddie area of Blizzard Beach, where he was "face to butt" with a woman in a thong.  EEEW!!  I quickly picked him up so at least his face was up higher!  Not pleasant!


----------



## jlowejd5

We were on a senior year of undergrad spring break trip (back in the dark ages of 1996).  Me, the future DW, and her roommate.  We're in Epcot, minding our bidness, bopping along, listening to the singin' booshes.  

Out of nowhere, this 70-year-old woman riding an ECV comes FLYing out of nowhere and misses the roomie by maybe two feet.  And the ECV was going faster than a man could run.  I don't know what she'd done to it, but I've never seen one move that fast.  We saw her about an hour later zipping around a little marching band that was playing.  Got a good picture of her.  She was NOT having a Magical day, from the looks on her face...

(and this isn't an ECV slam, my dad used one for five years...they're lifesavers at times, but this old bat was crazy)


----------



## Epcot Girl

A few years ago, My mother and I were at Chef Mickeys at the Contemporary for the breakfast buffet. We had gotten our food, and were eating quietly. Many people were asking for bacon, as they had run out. So, they put the bacon out, and these two rather obese men cut everyone, and take ALL THE BACON. There must have been 100 slices!!!!!

I just didnt know what to do! It was insane!!


----------



## Missy1961

Epcot Girl said:
			
		

> A few years ago, My mother and I were at Chef Mickeys at the Contemporary for the breakfast buffet. We had gotten our food, and were eating quietly. Many people were asking for bacon, as they had run out. So, they put the bacon out, and these two rather obese men cut everyone, and take ALL THE BACON. There must have been 100 slices!!!!!
> 
> I just didnt know what to do! It was insane!!



Obese or not, that was rude!


----------



## tmq2766

Maybe they were on Atkins......


----------



## SuperGurl

tmq2766 said:
			
		

> Maybe they were on Atkins......


----------



## sc9500

I dont know how shocking this is but... a few years ago while @ MGM we were watching the B&B show which was then by Al's Toy Barn - during the show when the wolves attacked the Beast suddenly everything came to halt - all the actors left the stage and there was a announcement to the effect "Ladies and gentlemen - due to the safety of our blahh blah...we will cancel this performance blah blah...and they ended there with everyone being asked to leave, it was pretty weird. The best I could assume was that there was an accident with a fire torch during the scene.


----------



## Rafiki Rafiki Rafiki

94 pages is an awful lot to read....

did anyone mention watching people eat corn right out of the can on Main Street?!   



Long live the corn people.


----------



## kerrynic78

In January I brought my 2 neices with me to MGM, ages 6 and 2. We had just gotten off a ride and went to grab something to eat. I got the girls ice cream and we sat on a stone wall by Rock N' Roller Coaster. Sitting next to us is this older couple with their grandkids who were pretty little. I notice the kids playing with something in the bushes behind them and the grandmother says to my neice.....look at the little animal they found, do you want to pet it? The grandkids are playing with it and touching it.  So my neice and I go over to where they are sitting and see the kids playing with a rat!!! I almost died and grabbed my neice away and told her not to "play" with the cute little animal. I can't imagine that this couple did not know that it was a rat but we scurried out of there pretty quickly!


----------



## musicalSaranader

sc9500 said:
			
		

> I dont know how shocking this is but... a few years ago while @ MGM we were watching the B&B show which was then by Al's Toy Barn - during the show when the wolves attacked the Beast suddenly everything came to halt - all the actors left the stage and there was a announcement to the effect "Ladies and gentlemen - due to the safety of our blahh blah...we will cancel this performance blah blah...and they ended there with everyone being asked to leave, it was pretty weird. The best I could assume was that there was an accident with a fire torch during the scene.



That's really strange.  No explanation or anything?
That reminds me of when I was in a show (a Disney review of all things, haha [I was Mary Poppins]) and the power went out in the building right in the middle.  The only thing that worked was the spotlight.  So the spotlight stayed on our pianist who played away until the power came on a few minutes later.  We never actually _explained_ anything to the audience, but I think they got it, lol.


----------



## pyrxtc

after all this time and reading eveyr single post, I feel I ahve to comment

The only thing on this post that really gets to me is how much of a problem peole have with parents changing diapers outside of a bathroom changing area. hey if my kids poops right after we get off a ride, i'm going to change him right there in the stroller or on a bench. I will throw it away in the nearest trash container but other than that, it would be none of your business. Do you know how many nasty germs are on those diaper changers?? I NEVER change my kids on one. 

One more thing, perhaps if every time we see a child wether 2 or 16 doing something they shouldn't, maybe we could try to locate a CM and then the parent would ahve to deal with a CM and not you. maybe you could prevent someone from getting hurt instead of "watching in amazement as a 4 yr old climbs a fence he should not be on"


----------



## MELSMICE

pyrxtc said:
			
		

> after all this time and reading eveyr single post, I feel I ahve to comment
> 
> The only thing on this post that really gets to me is how much of a problem peole have with parents changing diapers outside of a bathroom changing area. hey if my kids poops right after we get off a ride, i'm going to change him right there in the stroller or on a bench. I will throw it away in the nearest trash container but other than that, it would be none of your business. Do you know how many nasty germs are on those diaper changers?? I NEVER change my kids on one.



Sorry you feel that way, but there are many rest rooms located conveniently throughout the parks.  You could take your stroller into the rest room & change your child there.  No one says you have to use the changing station.  

I would never use a public bench to change a child.  That is just rude & unsanitary, IMO.  Use the restroom to change your child.


----------



## Missy1961

pyrxtc said:
			
		

> after all this time and reading eveyr single post, I feel I ahve to comment
> 
> The only thing on this post that really gets to me is how much of a problem peole have with parents changing diapers outside of a bathroom changing area. hey if my kids poops right after we get off a ride, i'm going to change him right there in the stroller or on a bench. I will throw it away in the nearest trash container but other than that, it would be none of your business. Do you know how many nasty germs are on those diaper changers?? I NEVER change my kids on one.
> 
> And a park bench has LESS germs? Sorry, I understand your problem with a changer, but I don't think you should change your child in view of others.


----------



## rayelias

> Do you know how many nasty germs are on those diaper changers??



Do you know why there are germs on diaper changers?  Because people change diapers on them.

Now, when you change your kid's diaper on a bench, do you know how many germs YOU put on that bench where people sit... and sometimes EAT?!?

Plus, I don't need to see (or smell) that when I'm innocently walking by.


----------



## DizBelle

pyrxtc said:
			
		

> after all this time and reading eveyr single post, I feel I ahve to comment
> 
> The only thing on this post that really gets to me is how much of a problem peole have with parents changing diapers outside of a bathroom changing area. hey if my kids poops right after we get off a ride, i'm going to change him right there in the stroller or on a bench. I will throw it away in the nearest trash container but other than that, it would be none of your business. Do you know how many nasty germs are on those diaper changers?? I NEVER change my kids on one.



And how many germs are on the bench when you're done with it?  It really is more appropriate to change your child's diaper in the restroom.


----------



## mitros

My SIL carries a can of lysol spray and sprays down the changing tables before she uses them.


----------



## shatzjsl

Oops! Getting off topic 

Any more shocking stories? I'm enjoying these and would hate to have one of my favorite threads closed.  Thanks!


----------



## pampam

Just a question for pyrxtc. I don't want to throw fuel on the fire, but you do seem concerned about hygene. Where do you wash your hands after changing a dirty diaper?  I suppose you might wash up in the waterfountain, but don't you think it would be nicer to use the washroom, where there is warm water and soap?


----------



## Sherrilatte

Pixiedusttravel said:
			
		

> We were checking out the merchandise at the little store there when we noticed a lady changing her baby's diaper (which is fine). When she was done changing him (and let me add this was a 2 year old looking child with a NASTY #2 diaper) she proceeded to look around for a garbage can, and casually drop the diaper into one of the purple containers that you put your 3-D glasses in after the show!   I looked at my DH to see if he had seen what I had seen, and obviously he did because he had the same dumbfound look on his face!



  Another spontaneous diaper changer!


----------



## tlbwriter

pyrxtc said:
			
		

> The only thing on this post that really gets to me is how much of a problem peole have with parents changing diapers outside of a bathroom changing area. hey if my kids poops right after we get off a ride, i'm going to change him right there in the stroller or on a bench. I will throw it away in the nearest trash container but other than that, it would be none of your business. Do you know how many nasty germs are on those diaper changers?? I NEVER change my kids on one.


And now all those germs are on the benches too. Thanks a lot. That's like pooping in the street because the toilets are too dirty for your hiney!


----------



## Miranda Danda

Last week when I was on the bus back to Pop (from MK) a little boy (about 2 years old) was getting on the bus with his dad, mom, and older brother.  He had one of those HUGE silver mylar balloons with Mickey's face on it.  Apparently his dad didn't think he was holding it close enough and he jerked it and yelled, "If you let that thing go, I am gonna pop it and you WON'T get another one."  It was completely out of nowhere.  I don't know about ya'll, but I remember being two and balloon holding etique was not exactly one of my talents.  The poor kid was just trying to hold onto his balloon when his mean dad snapped at him.  I hate when parents do things like that at the "Happiest Place On Earth"


----------



## londonpenguin

Bumpety-bumpety hey bump!


----------



## Pineapple Princess

I read each and every one of these, and I have a different shocking story.
A few years ago, when I was in college, I was at WDW with my parents. We were eating at a resturant inside of the Magic Kingdom called Libertry Tree Tavern. We were seated, and we ordered, and a new family sat down at the table next to us. It was a mom, dad, and a ~3 year old.The waiter offered a child's menu for the kid, but the mom said, no, he is just a baby so he is just having baby food. She then ordered for her and the dad ordered and they got out baby food jars. The boy started to whine saying that he wanted mac and cheese, and the mom just spoke to him in the way people talk to little babies, saying, oh my sweet little baby, you are just a little baby, you need to eat baby food. She took a spoon, scooped up baby food, and tried to feed the boy he started whining even louder that he wanted mac and cheese. A waiter came over and asked if they wanted to order mac and cheese for the kid, and the family said, no, he is not old enough for it, he just needs baby food. By the time we left the kid was screaming mac and cheese, mac and cheese over and over again. It was horrible, and I don't know much about babies, but as far as I know 3 year olds don't eat baby food.


----------



## Miranda Danda

Pineapple Princess said:
			
		

> I read each and every one of these, and I have a different shocking story.
> A few years ago, when I was in college, I was at WDW with my parents. We were eating at a resturant inside of the Magic Kingdom called Libertry Tree Tavern. We were seated, and we ordered, and a new family sat down at the table next to us. It was a mom, dad, and a ~3 year old.The waiter offered a child's menu for the kid, but the mom said, no, he is just a baby so he is just having baby food. She then ordered for her and the dad ordered and they got out baby food jars. The boy started to whine saying that he wanted mac and cheese, and the mom just spoke to him in the way people talk to little babies, saying, oh my sweet little baby, you are just a little baby, you need to eat baby food. She took a spoon, scooped up baby food, and tried to feed the boy he started whining even louder that he wanted mac and cheese. A waiter came over and asked if they wanted to order mac and cheese for the kid, and the family said, no, he is not old enough for it, he just needs baby food. By the time we left the kid was screaming mac and cheese, mac and cheese over and over again. It was horrible, and I don't know much about babies, but as far as I know 3 year olds don't eat baby food.




First of all, welcome to the DIS Boards!     Second of all, I don't know a whole lot about babies either, but that does sound VERY crazy!!!! Poor kid.  Maybe they didn't want him to grow up.  Geez, I thought MY parents were overprotective!


----------



## bigmerle1966

No, it is not normal for a 3 year old to eat baby food unless the child has a special need and cannot eat regular food. Most of the babies I know started on table food right around the time they turned one.


----------



## wfloyd

But it is entirely possible for the parents not to want to pay for dinner for a 3 year old and thus make it look like he is younger by giving him baby food.


----------



## phanomouse

I just returned back from a 3 week trip and I saw many shocking things that I swore I was going to post here.  

I was on the sea racers circling discovery island and when I came around the back side of the island closest to FW there was a couple in a sea racer that were stopped and from a distance it looked like one of them was trying to get out and the other person was trying to stop them from getting out.  Their boat was drifting very close to going into shore and I started to slow down.  As I slowed my engine I could hear the girl talking frantically.  I could not see her because he was in front of her but she was standing up but crouched down if that makes sense.  the boat turned as the wake hit it and that is when I realized she didn't want to fall out she just had a full bladder and was trying to "go" over the side.  I quickly sped away back to the GF laughing with my father in law the whole way. 

The next thing I saw was a couple in MGM arguing outside of LMA.  The man was standing with one hand on the stroller and the other pointing a finger in his wifes face and obviously yelling at her.  She stood there holding her ground and eventually swung her fist clocking him right in the nose.  It knocked him back and he used the stroller to balance himself.  He looked like he was going to burst into tears but he then he shocked me by reaching his one free hand out and grabbing her neck.  Then she grabbed his and they started struggling.  By this time people are stopping and obviously wondering what to do.  Then from all their pushing around they knock the stroller over and their, maybe 18 month old, child falls out onto the pavement.  This didn't stop them from fighting though.  My wife ran to get the baby and I, along with a few other park guests, pulled them off of each other.  

For the next few days my wife and I joked about how this trip was cursed because we had never seen such behavior (actually we didn't really care just thought it was funny, well not everything was funny but still).  Then one night we are coming out of the BC heading to epcot and we were standing under the waterslide on the sidewalk to epcot and my wife looks over at the beach and sees a girl in her early 20's in a very very skimpy string bikini.  She looks at me and jokes with me telling me not to stare.  When I look over she is bending over pulling her bottoms down.  And then I realize there is a guy taking pictures of her.  The rest of our party arrived and we started walking away.  My wife turned to me and pointed out that this girl was still posing and flashing her body (it was very busy at the BC, it was about 6pm and people were eating and swimming and they were right on the beach next to the waterslide).  I decided to go tell a CM but as I turned around I saw Disney Security dragging these two away.  

All in all it was quit and interesting trip.  There were a few more I wanted to post but this is turning out to be pretty long so I will just leave it at this.


----------



## Miranda Danda

phanomouse said:
			
		

> I just returned back from a 3 week trip and I saw many shocking things that I swore I was going to post here.
> 
> I was on the sea racers circling discovery island and when I came around the back side of the island closest to FW there was a couple in a sea racer that were stopped and from a distance it looked like one of them was trying to get out and the other person was trying to stop them from getting out.  Their boat was drifting very close to going into shore and I started to slow down.  As I slowed my engine I could hear the girl talking frantically.  I could not see her because he was in front of her but she was standing up but crouched down if that makes sense.  the boat turned as the wake hit it and that is when I realized she didn't want to fall out she just had a full bladder and was trying to "go" over the side.  I quickly sped away back to the GF laughing with my father in law the whole way.
> 
> The next thing I saw was a couple in MGM arguing outside of LMA.  The man was standing with one hand on the stroller and the other pointing a finger in his wifes face and obviously yelling at her.  She stood there holding her ground and eventually swung her fist clocking him right in the nose.  It knocked him back and he used the stroller to balance himself.  He looked like he was going to burst into tears but he then he shocked me by reaching his one free hand out and grabbing her neck.  Then she grabbed his and they started struggling.  By this time people are stopping and obviously wondering what to do.  Then from all their pushing around they knock the stroller over and their, maybe 18 month old, child falls out onto the pavement.  This didn't stop them from fighting though.  My wife ran to get the baby and I, along with a few other park guests, pulled them off of each other.
> 
> For the next few days my wife and I joked about how this trip was cursed because we had never seen such behavior (actually we didn't really care just thought it was funny, well not everything was funny but still).  Then one night we are coming out of the BC heading to epcot and we were standing under the waterslide on the sidewalk to epcot and my wife looks over at the beach and sees a girl in her early 20's in a very very skimpy string bikini.  She looks at me and jokes with me telling me not to stare.  When I look over she is bending over pulling her bottoms down.  And then I realize there is a guy taking pictures of her.  The rest of our party arrived and we started walking away.  My wife turned to me and pointed out that this girl was still posing and flashing her body (it was very busy at the BC, it was about 6pm and people were eating and swimming and they were right on the beach next to the waterslide).  I decided to go tell a CM but as I turned around I saw Disney Security dragging these two away.
> 
> All in all it was quit and interesting trip.  There were a few more I wanted to post but this is turning out to be pretty long so I will just leave it at this.


WOW! I will have to take you on my next trip!  Maybe you are a good luck charm for interesting events!!!!


----------



## MI mom of 3

bump..


----------



## tbelfonti

Just back and here are mine...

1.  The number of people who smoke outside the designated smoking areas. This is a huge issue for us as we have a child with a heart defect who on a GOOD day has oxygen levels in the high 80's.  It got to the point that my older DD would yell to my DH "daddy - someone is smoking! Move the baby!" 

2.  Epcot on 5/14 in FW:  Little boy wandering around, calling for his dad.  I'm panicked thinking he's lost but he ran away from me when I approached him (rightly so, as I'm a stranger).  Finally found his dad who wasn't even the slightest bit worried that the boy was lost.

3.  MK on 5/20 waiting for DD and DH to come off Splash Mtn.  It's probably 9:45AM in the morning and my friend and I watch this couple SCREAMING at each other over Fast Passes.  I didn't want to interfere but it was obvious to us that she had only put in one ticket and received one FP in return (didn't realize you needed to use all tickets to get multiple FPs).  My friend and I were waiting for them to come to blows.

4.  The number of people who just reached out and touched the baby without asking.  It freaked me out.  Yes, she is beautiful. But please don't touch her!!!  

5.  The young woman who asked to hold my baby!  I explained the baby's situation (heart defect, lack of spleen, etc) and she seemed insulted that I said no!  My DH would have divorced me had he come off a ride to find me standing there with a stranger holding her.


----------



## crzy4mickey

who in their right mind would even have enough nurve to ask a stranger if they can hold their child?  THat's crazy!  The only time I would and have touched a strangers child is when they (the child) were in danger of getting hurt.  I stopped a child once from running out the doors of our local grocery store into a BUSY parking lot and the mother looked at me like i tried to hurt the child or something.  ah....Your welcome.....anyway I was glad I at least stopped the child from getting hurt.  That was thanks enough!


----------



## aubriee

I just returned May 22nd and looked, but didn't really notice that many shocking things except:

1.  The number of people smoking in nonsmoking areas.

2.  The number of people wearing very thin white shorts with no underwear underneath.  One lady came off Kali River Rapids and lets just say it was VERY obvious the hair on her head was dyed blonde.

3.  The number of exhausted kids being screamed at by their parents.  Geez, the kids obviously needed a nap.

4. The number of people eating at counter service places who just left their trash on the tables.  Excuse me the trash cans are close by. 

5.  Young babies with sunburned feet sticking out of strollers.

6.  The number of people who took screaming, terrified kids on rides or into the 3-D shows and then made them stay (screaming the whole time).

7.  A few people who gave me a dirty look and were  very rude when I offered to take pictures of them, so they could all be in the picture with the rest of their family.  Most gladly accepted the offer or politely refused, but a few acted like they thought I wanted to steal their camera or something.  Geez, I was just trying to be nice.

8.  The parents who were laughing and encouraging the kid to pull Meeko's tail outside AK one evening while they took pictures.  Meeko was trying to sign another kid's autograph at the time.

Hey, I guess I did see more than I realized.


----------



## Miranda Danda

aubriee said:
			
		

> A few people who gave me a dirty look and were  very rude when I offered to take pictures of them, so they could all be in the picture with the rest of their family.  Most gladly accepted the offer or politely refused, but a few acted like they thought I wanted to steal their camera or something.  Geez, I was just trying to be nice.


Man, I was   SHOCKED   by this too!  I offered to take pics for some people and they either glared at me, rolled their eyes, or walked away.  A simple, "No thank you" would have sufficed.  At least you and I were being polite.  No one can fault us for that.


----------



## pixiedust23

aubriee said:
			
		

> 2.  The number of people wearing very thin white shorts with no underwear underneath.  One lady came off Kali River Rapids and lets just say it was VERY obvious the hair on her head was dyed blonde.




That is so so gross.  Why dont people just wear underwear!?!?


----------



## milmore104

I hate seeing babies/kids who are sunburnt. I mean if you can afford to go to WDW than you can certainly afford a $9 bottle of sunscreen to put on your child...
That being said, some that I have experienced is ...
This one still Pi..es me off while walking through our resort courtyard my 16 month old DD was hit in the head by a football and knock to the ground. The boy who throw it was about 14 or so. I ran to my screaming DD who was scratched up and bleeding a little on the forehead. The boy didn't even bat and eyelash he just picked up his ball and started throwing it again. Mind you he was not playing w/ anyone just throwing it in the distance over and over agian. I handed my child to my DH and walked over to the boy and asked if he'd like to say he was sorry. He looked at me and said w/ a turned up lip "NO, FU" You can imagine the shock on my face at that moment. I followed him to his room and told his father what had happend and the father tells me my 16 month old DD should watch were she's going. It's not his boys fault! Mind you all I was looking for was I'm sorry is she okay. I was not yelling or even raising my voice. Now I know some of you  are probably thinking why wasn't I watching her. I was I am a very worried mom who watches her like a hawk I did not see this boy throwing the football if I had I would not have let her walk and we would have walked another way! I reported it to the manager of the hotel. I would have let it go at an accident if the boy would have said those 2 little words "I'm Sorry"
Another one I saw that really bothers me is a young boy about 9 tossing his cookies right out there in front of Splash MNT. clearly the boy was suffering from heat exhaustion and the mother says w/out skipping a beat "Are you done were going to miss our Fast Pass Time, then we'll have to wait in line"


----------



## Miranda Danda

milmore104 said:
			
		

> I hate seeing babies/kids who are sunburnt. I mean if you can afford to go to WDW than you can certainly afford a $9 bottle of sunscreen to put on your child...
> That being said, some that I have experienced is ...
> This one still Pi..es me off while walking through our resort courtyard my 16 month old DD was hit in the head by a football and knock to the ground. The boy who throw it was about 14 or so. I ran to my screaming DD who was scratched up and bleeding a little on the forehead. The boy didn't even bat and eyelash he just picked up his ball and started throwing it again. Mind you he was not playing w/ anyone just throwing it in the distance over and over agian. I handed my child to my DH and walked over to the boy and asked if he'd like to say he was sorry. He looked at me and said w/ a turned up lip "NO, FU" You can imagine the shock on my face at that moment. I followed him to his room and told his father what had happend and the father tells me my 16 month old DD should watch were she's going. It's not his boys fault! Mind you all I was looking for was I'm sorry is she okay. I was not yelling or even raising my voice. Now I know some of you  are probably thinking why wasn't I watching her. I was I am a very worried mom who watches her like a hawk I did not see this boy throwing the football if I had I would not have let her walk and we would have walked another way! I reported it to the manager of the hotel. I would have let it go at an accident if the boy would have said those 2 little words "I'm Sorry"
> Another one I saw that really bothers me is a young boy about 9 tossing his cookies right out there in front of Splash MNT. clearly the boy was suffering from heat exhaustion and the mother says w/out skipping a beat "Are you done were going to miss our Fast Pass Time, then we'll have to wait in line"



That is horrible how they (father and son) handled the situation with your daughter.  What is so sad is that after seeing how the dad acted, you can tell where the boy gets it from.  He knew he wasn't going to get in trouble because thats what his dad does.  You handled it fine and I am glad you DD is okay.


----------



## Tinkerbell_Girl

I have read through some of the stories people have posted and needless to say they are quite shocking! When I go next month I wonder what I will see!

Nicole


----------



## disneyaggie

milmore104 said:
			
		

> I hate seeing babies/kids who are sunburnt. I mean if you can afford to go to WDW than you can certainly afford a $9 bottle of sunscreen to put on your child...
> That being said, some that I have experienced is ...
> This one still Pi..es me off while walking through our resort courtyard my 16 month old DD was hit in the head by a football and knock to the ground. The boy who throw it was about 14 or so. I ran to my screaming DD who was scratched up and bleeding a little on the forehead. The boy didn't even bat and eyelash he just picked up his ball and started throwing it again. Mind you he was not playing w/ anyone just throwing it in the distance over and over agian. I handed my child to my DH and walked over to the boy and asked if he'd like to say he was sorry. He looked at me and said w/ a turned up lip "NO, FU" You can imagine the shock on my face at that moment. I followed him to his room and told his father what had happend and the father tells me my 16 month old DD should watch were she's going. It's not his boys fault! Mind you all I was looking for was I'm sorry is she okay. I was not yelling or even raising my voice. Now I know some of you  are probably thinking why wasn't I watching her. I was I am a very worried mom who watches her like a hawk I did not see this boy throwing the football if I had I would not have let her walk and we would have walked another way! I reported it to the manager of the hotel. I would have let it go at an accident if the boy would have said those 2 little words "I'm Sorry"
> Another one I saw that really bothers me is a young boy about 9 tossing his cookies right out there in front of Splash MNT. clearly the boy was suffering from heat exhaustion and the mother says w/out skipping a beat "Are you done were going to miss our Fast Pass Time, then we'll have to wait in line"


Looks like the father and son are both losers!


----------



## spatenfloot

bump.


----------



## Sherrilatte

the incidents that occur in this thread are unbelievable.  But I shouldn't be surprised because when you get so many different types of folk from around the world in one place, you're bound to see anything.


----------



## Minnie's Mate

Two that always get my blood pressure up are similar.  Once at MGM I staked out a spot for the parade near the end of the parade route with my youngest son asleep in our double stroller while my wife and older son went to the Honey, I Shrunk the Kids Playground.  I stood in that spot for 45 minutes with our stuff spread out enough so my wife would have room to stand by me when they returned.  About 5 minutes before my wife returned a woman and her little girl plopped down in front of the angled side of the stroller.  I told her she would have to move that my other child would be returning to the stroller and she would be blocking his view.  She just looked at me and turned away.  When my son returned, I told her she would have to move as he couldn't see the parade.  She turned to him and said, "Can you see little boy?"  He said yes.  She looked at me and said he said he can see.  Now my son was four at the time and the parade hadn't started so he didn't know what she meant.

The second was on another trip.  We had purchased folding camp stools to use during parades.  We staked out our spot on Main Street in MK about 45 minutes before the Electrical parade time and were patiently waiting for the parade to start.  We had the double stroller angled toward the parade route and were seated behind the stroller.  This woman walks up with her two kids and plops down on the curb in the triangle formed by the curb and the stroller.  I told her she would have to move.  She told me no.  I told her if she wanted a front row seat she should have been here earlier before they were all gone.  She looked at me and said, "You don't own the park, you know."  And I replied, "You don't either."  She looked at our fold up stools and said, "Some of us don't have THAT kind of luxury."  My wife told her, "Some of us plan ahead."  Unfortunately, the CM's weren't doing their jobs that night and allowed her and her two kids to sit with their feet in the street.  So, I kept rocking the stroller wheels against her nice white shorts!


----------



## IloveWINNIEthePOOH

Minnie's Mate said:
			
		

> So, I kept rocking the stroller wheels against her nice white shorts!




Good for you!! I would have done the same!


----------



## shatzjsl

Minnie's Mate said:
			
		

> So, I kept rocking the stroller wheels against her nice white shorts!



I totally agree that you had a right to be upset but I don't see what the point of doing this was.  Two wrongs don't make a right.

Did she block anyone's view or take anyone's seat?


----------



## Aidensmom

shatzjsl said:
			
		

> I totally agree that you had a right to be upset but I don't see what the point of doing this was.  Two wrongs don't make a right.
> 
> Did she block anyone's view or take anyone's seat?



You took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## kath1210

Sorry - duplicate post!


----------



## kath1210

The gross thing we saw was on Castaway Cay in early May.  A very tan man was sleeping on his stomach in the sun with the back of his Speedo pulled down and his very hairy rump hanging out!!  This was on the Family Beach!!  Yuk!!


----------



## Kristina

I have one!! I just remembered this the other day. My bf and I were sitting in the Pop dining room having breakfast. It was our first trip, we were there for 2 wonderful weeks last November. Anyways, we were seated and a table, and this guy in a cowboy hat walked up to the booth that was behind us. My back was to the booth, and the previous diners had left their trash on the table. So this guy, he proceeds to brush the trash with big swooping arm movements, onto the  floor!!!   . I mean there were paper cups and trays and all sorts of wrapers and stuff. We I just couldn't believe it!! And so I made a few loud comments, like, what the heck is going on here? I can't believe this and so on, turning around and the guy, well he felt really bad. But only because he thought he had swooped some of the garbage and hit me, which he hadn't. Nope it all made it right onto the carpet, no problem there mister! 

See, he didn't think what he did was wrong at all, no no, but he didn't want to hit me with a flying cup or anything. Nice of him I guess, aww   . I never did set him straight about the proper place to store the trash. I guess I was in shock!!!


----------



## MELSMICE

shatzjsl said:
			
		

> I totally agree that you had a right to be upset but I don't see what the point of doing this was.  Two wrongs don't make a right.
> 
> Did she block anyone's view or take anyone's seat?



I was thinking the same thing.  What was the point in that?


----------



## babybunrab

Someone did the same thing to DS and me while we were waiting for Illuminations (which we had managed to miss twice and this was our last chance to see it).  We'd staked out lovely seats and had been sitting for an hour, chatting with some nice people from Alabama.  All of a sudden, and woman and her child walk IN FRONT of DS at the five minute warning time.  DS just looked at me as he now could not see at all, and it was too crowded to move elsewhere.  This nice couple next to us (knowing it was the last chance for us to see Illuminations) let DS stand in front of them so that he could see.  I was both amazed at the uncouth of the woman who walked her (taller than DS) daughter in front of us, and really touched that the other lady would let DS have her place.


----------



## disneyloveralways

While waiting in line for Philharmagic. We saw a CM with his pants sagging below his butt. It was late and he was cleaning the que area. Not a pretty picture.


----------



## crazee4mickey

A family allowing their 3 kids to rip off Christmas decorations and stick them in their backpacks, totally ruined the beautiful decorations..we told a CM and it was dealt with very discreetly!  
I can't believe anyone would allow or encourage this kind of behaviour, my 4 kids and even my DH(who never gets mad about anything) were as shocked and angry as I was!


----------



## disneyaggie

crazee4mickey said:
			
		

> A family allowing their 3 kids to rip off Christmas decorations and stick them in their backpacks, totally ruined the beautiful decorations..we told a CM and it was dealt with very discreetly!
> I can't believe anyone would allow or encourage this kind of behaviour, my 4 kids and even my DH(who never gets mad about anything) were as shocked and angry as I was!


How sad!   

Good for you for telling a CM!


----------



## Sherrilatte

disneyloveralways said:
			
		

> While waiting in line for Philharmagic. We saw a CM with his pants sagging below his butt. It was late and he was cleaning the que area. Not a pretty picture.


----------



## contempgal

This doesn't compare to many of the things I've read so far but once when I was on Living With the Land (is that right) at Epcot, the family in front of me immediately busted out bags of doritos and other food and passed it around.  They crunched, munched and talked the entire way through the ride.  Their actions obviously muffed the CM riding in front and narrating the ride as she stumbled over her words and kept looking at them.  She didn't say anything though, not sure if there was really anything she could do since we were floating through the ride.  

Needless to say, it wasn't a nice ride.  All I could hear was Doritos crunching!!


----------



## MickeyMouseGal

This isn't nearly as bad as the others, but once while my Mom   and I   were in the stretch room for the Haunted Mansion, a family from England (?) proceeded to talk quite loudly through the whole thing.  The family consisted of two parents and a boy and girl (both approx. 7 to 9 years old).  The father was trying to scare the kids, "we're going to see ghosts... they're going to pop out at you... it's reallly dark... blah, blah, blah".  Nobody could hear the attraction's audio track  (the whole "Welcome, foolish mortals..." is one of my favorite parts   and all I could hear was these rude people.)  When the stretch room opened, the father and son made a run for it, pushing through and getting right in front of me and my Mom.    The mother and daughter in the group ended up somewhere behind us.  Instead of waiting for the rest of their party, the 'boys' jumped into their Doom Buggy and the 'girls' were about two or three buggies back, with me and Mom being one of the in-betweener buggies.  We thought that was the end of the rudeness, but unfortunately every place in the ride where the buggies were side to side (ballroom scene) or facing each other (Madam Leota's seance scene) they proceeded to YELL to each other, "ARE YOU SCARED YET?  DID A GHOST GET YA?"    
When the ride was over, the 'boys' did wait for the 'girls' and then together pushed past everyone to run out of the exit screaming to each other about what ride to go to next.    
For the life of me, I can't understand why half of the party pushed past other guests if they wanted to talk the whole time.  We were all going to get on the ride for goodness sakes.


----------



## tbelfonti

MickeyMouseGal said:
			
		

> This isn't nearly as bad as the others, but once while my Mom   and I   were in the stretch room for the Haunted Mansion, a family from England (?) proceeded to talk quite loudly through the whole thing.  The family consisted of two parents and a boy and girl (both approx. 7 to 9 years old).  The father was trying to scare the kids, "we're going to see ghosts... they're going to pop out at you... it's reallly dark... blah, blah, blah".  Nobody could hear the attraction's audio track  (the whole "Welcome, foolish mortals..." is one of my favorite parts   and all I could hear was these rude people.)  When the stretch room opened, the father and son made a run for it, pushing through and getting right in front of me and my Mom.    The mother and daughter in the group ended up somewhere behind us.  Instead of waiting for the rest of their party, the 'boys' jumped into their Doom Buggy and the 'girls' were about two or three buggies back, with me and Mom being one of the in-betweener buggies.  We thought that was the end of the rudeness, but unfortunately every place in the ride where the buggies were side to side (ballroom scene) or facing each other (Madam Leota's seance scene) they proceeded to YELL to each other, "ARE YOU SCARED YET?  DID A GHOST GET YA?"
> When the ride was over, the 'boys' did wait for the 'girls' and then together pushed past everyone to run out of the exit screaming to each other about what ride to go to next.
> For the life of me, I can't understand why half of the party pushed past other guests if they wanted to talk the whole time.  We were all going to get on the ride for goodness sakes.




We had a very similar incident last week with a group of "young adults" (late teens / early twenties).  They were obnoxiously loud in the stretch room; they pushed and shoved and stepped on my 4 year old (without apology) and made comments about the CM being married to his cousin. When I commented to them that there were children around they just snickered.


----------



## MickeyMouseGal

tbelfonti said:
			
		

> We had a very similar incident last week with a group of "young adults" (late teens / early twenties).  They were obnoxiously loud in the stretch room; they pushed and shoved and stepped on my 4 year old (without apology) and made comments about the CM being married to his cousin. When I commented to them that there were children around they just snickered.




Fortunately for me, I've been on the Haunted Mansion several dozen times.    So while incredibly rude, the 'family' didn't ruin anything for me.  I feel really sorry for anyone in the stretch room who may have been first time guests.  They missed one of the best parts of the ride.


----------



## Sthronds

This wouldn't be a shock to anyone else but I had a shock last week.  I was riding on Tower of Terror solo (my family will not go on it) and was sitting next to complete strangers.  A few drops into the ride, I got a big shock when my arm was grabbed and held on to by the terrified lady next to me.  It probably scared me more than the rides.  I did not expect that!


----------



## PrincessTCase

Me and my boyfriend were at PI one night in Sept. 04. We had bought a couple hotdogs and we found a place to sit inside a building that had dartboards and such since there were no places to sit outside (not to mention it was freakin hot!). So we are sitting at a table looking out on to the sidewalk watching people and eating our food when all of a sudden a guy (probably in his early to mid twenties) goes running down the sidewalk with his pants (and boxers) around his ankles. He completly flashed everyone who was standing there and luckily I only saw his backside but my poor boyfriend got the front as well!!   After it happened we both looked at each other and were like OMG! The guy must have been very drunk!  We will never forget that moment again!!


----------



## Aidensmom

PrincessTCase said:
			
		

> Me and my boyfriend were at PI one night in Sept. 04. We had bought a couple hotdogs and we found a place to sit inside a building that had dartboards and such since there were no places to sit outside (not to mention it was freakin hot!). So we are sitting at a table looking out on to the sidewalk watching people and eating our food when all of a sudden a guy (probably in his early to mid twenties) goes running down the sidewalk with his pants (and boxers) around his ankles. He completly flashed everyone who was standing there and luckily I only saw his backside but my poor boyfriend got the front as well!!   After it happened we both looked at each other and were like OMG! The guy must have been very drunk!  We will never forget that moment again!!



 That would definately shock me more than anything else I have read on this thread!


----------



## dizanimator

I was waiting in the single riders line by myself for Mission:Space at Epcot.  I had spoken to the people behind me in the line because they were a bit nervous and I have ridden the ride before.  When I was at the front of the line, the call was made for 2 singles to enter the preshow room.  I turned to the pair behind me and told them that if they were together, they could go together ahead of me.  They looked a bit surprised but went ahead.  I knew that they would not be sitting on the ride together, but would at least have been riding at the same time.  A cast member looked surprised that I let them go ahead, but I figured I could go into the next preshow without much longer of a wait.  I guess most people wouldn't think to wait a few more minutes to let a couple ride at the same time, but it seemed odd that creating some magic letting them at the same time would surprise people.


----------



## MI mom of 3

bump


----------



## Minnie's Mate

shatzjsl said:
			
		

> I totally agree that you had a right to be upset but I don't see what the point of doing this was.  Two wrongs don't make a right.
> 
> Did she block anyone's view or take anyone's seat?


First of all, yes the fat cow was blocking the view of both of my small sons' view.

Second, if you, and others, have to ask and roll your eyes, I guess she was not the only one whose momma did a poor job of teaching lessons in polite manners in public!  I mean really, to come in at the last minute and plop down in front of children and think it is ok to block their view! 

Third, if she didn't like the wheels bumping her, she could always take her two children and so somewhere else.


----------



## Chicago526

For those that have had problems with people trying to sit in front of them for parades, why do you sit so that there is space in front of you?  When DFi and I pick spots, we sit or stand so that there is no way for someone to get in front of us. At MK, for instance, we sit on the curb, for someone to sit in front of us, they'd have to be IN the street (not just their legs sticking out, they'd be 100% out there) and a CM would HAVE to shoo them a way.  At Epcot, we are right on the railing, the only way to get in front of us is to shove us out of the way, and that's not likely to happen.

I know having kids and strollers can be a challenge, but there must be some way to arrange yourselves so that it isn't a problem.  

I can see how saving an actual spot for someone (a spouse that went to grab snacks or took a child to the restroom) could be a challenge and I completely sympathise, but I've never gotten how people can squeeze in front of you when you already have a front row seat unless you leave a huge honking gap.  Of course, not that you should have to, people should have better manners to begin with, but since they don't, an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure.

Just my opinion!


----------



## Cannot_Wait_4Disney

Minnie's Mate said:
			
		

> First of all, yes the fat cow was blocking the view of both of my small sons' view.
> 
> Second, if you, and others, have to ask and roll your eyes, I guess she was not the only one whose momma did a poor job of teaching lessons in polite manners in public!  I mean really, to come in at the last minute and plop down in front of children and think it is ok to block their view!
> 
> Third, if she didn't like the wheels bumping her, she could always take her two children and so somewhere else.



I'm curious.  Is using the term "fat cow" to describe those who are overweight polite manners?  
Break
____________

On to the subject of the thread.  This has no relation to the quote above or the response:  

I guess my shocker is just the amount of people that are me first, whatever I want, eff everyone else these days.  And ironically, these are usually the first to throw stones at even minor accidental transgressions, then turn around and make those of their own and blow em off or blaming those that call them on it for calling them on it.  
Or maybe my shocker is I'm no longer shocked by this type of behavior.  
Not much of a shocker, but after reading for two weeks, I just got itchy typing trigger fingers.  

I must say this thread has been enjoying to read.   Some sad, some very funny, others really wierd.  This thread actually worries me.  I'm going with a type of person that is bound to make our group a subject in this thread at least twice.


----------



## disneyaggie

Cannot_Wait_4Disney said:
			
		

> I'm curious.  Is using the term "fat cow" to describe those who are overweight polite manners?


Yes, it is polite.   

I know of many Pooh-sized people who are wonderful. They are respectful and polite, just like skinny-minnies!  

But some people play their part. Not saying it's necessarily right, but some ask to be called unkind names due to their behavior. I personally think they could have been called a lot worse than fat cow!

Like the big slob who ground out his cigarrette in front of a CM after she politely asked him to not smoke in a non-smoking area. He then proceeded to walk off, leaving her to pick up his nasty butt. I had a suggestion where she (the CM) could hide it, but he had already walked away so that idea became a moot point.   

If that had been a skinny person who behaved so badly, I would see nothing wrong with calling her a shrivelled up pip squeek!   

Size doesn't matter -- but manners does, no matter how much one weighs.


----------



## shatzjsl

Minnie's Mate said:
			
		

> First of all, yes the fat cow was blocking the view of both of my small sons' view.
> 
> Second, if you, and others, have to ask and roll your eyes, I guess she was not the only one whose momma did a poor job of teaching lessons in polite manners in public!  I mean really, to come in at the last minute and plop down in front of children and think it is ok to block their view!
> 
> Third, if she didn't like the wheels bumping her, she could always take her two children and so somewhere else.



Wow! You got that my mom did a poor job raising me just from one post? That's pretty good. I'll let me mom know that, I'm sure she will send her thanks.

In your original post you never said that she was blocking anybody's view. I never, ever, ever said in my post that it was okay for her to do what she did.  In fact, I agreed that you had a right to be upset.  The only thing I disagreed with was that you were bumping her with your wheels.  I still don't see how that helped other than making you feel better which if your mother had raised you right, you would know that two wrongs don't make a right so that really should have made you feel bad. 

When I go to the parade I get there early enough so that I can get a seat on the curb so that no one can set in front of me. Give it a try next time. Works like a charm.


----------



## tlbwriter

disneyaggie said:
			
		

> Yes, it is polite.
> 
> I know of many Pooh-sized people who are wonderful. They are respectful and polite, just like skinny-minnies!
> 
> But some people play their part. Not saying it's necessarily right, but some ask to be called unkind names due to their behavior. I personally think they could have been called a lot worse than fat cow!
> 
> Like the big slob who ground out his cigarrette in front of a CM after she politely asked him to not smoke in a non-smoking area. He then proceeded to walk off, leaving her to pick up his nasty butt. I had a suggestion where she (the CM) could hide it, but he had already walked away so that idea became a moot point.
> 
> If that had been a skinny person who behaved so badly, I would see nothing wrong with calling her a shrivelled up pip squeek!
> 
> Size doesn't matter -- but manners does, no matter how much one weighs.



Hmmm... personally, I'd find it more appropriate to call the person a lazy, thoughtless litterbug, and leave their weight out of it, since their weight (or lack thereof) isn't the problem here. I don't find it polite at all to point out someone's physical flaws just because you want to chastise their actions. If "size doesn't matter," why even bother to mention it?


----------



## ksoehrlein

but I am curious as to whether this was ECV/wheelchair abuse or a case of two family members with disabilities making an unsafe choice.  

Dad was in a rental ECV and teenaged Son was in a rental wheelchair with his feet hooked through the back of Dad's ECV, so that Dad was "towing" Son through the Magic Kingdom.  DH is a podiatrist, so my first concern was that Son (whether diabled or not) would fracture both feet if there was an accident.


----------



## GEM

Minnie's Mate said:
			
		

> The second was on another trip.  We had purchased folding camp stools to use during parades.  We staked out our spot on Main Street in MK about 45 minutes before the Electrical parade time and were patiently waiting for the parade to start . . . Unfortunately, the CM's weren't doing their jobs that night and allowed her and her two kids to sit with their feet in the street.  So, I kept rocking the stroller wheels against her nice white shorts!



Actually, it's lucky for you that the CMs weren't "doing their jobs" that night, or they would have told you that camp stools (or anything similar) are not allowed.  This was a big debate a while back and the final word from Disney (via email responses and several park CMs who post here) was definately that all types of portable chairs and stools are against the rules.  Even those canes that have a built in seat are only allowed in the handicapped parade viewing sections.


----------



## Cannot_Wait_4Disney

*Hmmm... personally, I'd find it more appropriate to call the person a lazy, thoughtless litterbug, and leave their weight out of it, since their weight (or lack thereof) isn't the problem here. I don't find it polite at all to point out someone's physical flaws just because you want to chastise their actions. If "size doesn't matter," why even bother to mention it?*

Couldn't have said it better myself.  
________
*But some people play their part. Not saying it's necessarily right, but some ask to be called unkind names due to their behavior. I personally think they could have been called a lot worse than fat cow!
*

You're not the one that origninally used the term, so I'm not ripping on you.  
Certainly, some people ask to be called out on their behavior.  On that I certainly agree with you.  But using that term after the fact on a message board isn't exactly calling them out on their behavior.  
And what about other people of size who were doing nothing wrong?  Do they deserve to read such an insult or hear it as the case may be? And I know you're not the one that posted it, so I'm not blaming you.  By ripping on someone for their appearance rather than their actions,  one is  ripping on everyone that looks like them too whether that is intended or not.  And the bottom line is when someone does these things, they end up looking  like the bad guy. 
What drew the comment from me is the poster I responded to held herself up  as the epitome of manners with a statement like some other peoples mommas didn't teach them properly, or something like that, then turned around in the same post and posted such.  I thought that rather ironic.


----------



## disneyaggie

Here we go again! One person makes a post and out of the _entire_ post, one tiny piece is picked out and blown out of perportion! Geez, folks, get a life! Who cares what someone called someone else?   

The fact is, someone displayed really bad manners by cutting in front of someone else. That was the meat of the story.   

It is sad (and pathatically hilarious) how some people get their knickers in such a twist!


----------



## tlbwriter

disneyaggie said:
			
		

> Here we go again! One person makes a post and out of the _entire_ post, one tiny piece is picked out and blown out of perportion! Geez, folks, get a life! Who cares what someone called someone else?
> 
> The fact is, someone displayed really bad manners by cutting in front of someone else. That was the meat of the story.
> 
> It is sad (and pathatically hilarious) how some people get their knickers in such a twist!


Well, I think Cannot_Wait said it best. It's funny that people will "get their knickers in a twist" over _someone else's_ rudeness, and then turn around and be rude themselves!    Maybe we should all work on getting ourselves in line before we point the finger at others. I know I could use some work in that area, and I _know_ I'm not the only one...


----------



## disneyaggie

As I said before, _who cares?_  

Since some of you tend to want to pick apart anything someone writes, not focusing on what the real and original point was, here's a _real_ challenge for you that should keep you busy. Apparently you have quite a bit of free time so knock yourself out! Go ahead. Pick it apart. Go crazy! Ready? Here it goes . . . *"Minnie Mouse is really Mickey in drag"*. When they appear together, it is just an illusion. Yep, done with mirrors!  

Now focus on that one for a while since some of you tend to want to focus on everything except what the OP was trying to convey . . . that someone was rude enough to step in front of her and her family.


----------



## tlbwriter

disneyaggie said:
			
		

> As I said before, _who cares?_
> 
> Since some of you tend to want to pick apart anything someone writes, not focusing on what the real and original point was, here's a _real_ challenge for you that should keep you busy. Apparently you have quite a bit of free time so knock yourself out! Go ahead. Pick it apart. Go crazy! Ready? Here it goes . . . *"Minnie Mouse is really Mickey in drag"*. When they appear together, it is just an illusion. Yep, done with mirrors!
> 
> Now focus on that one for a while since some of you tend to want to focus on everything except what the OP was trying to convey . . . that someone was rude enough to step in front of her and her family.


Obviously some people _do_ care. If you don't, feel free to ignore the posts that don't interest you. I can't imagine why it bothers you so much. Also, the tangent was completely on topic, since the topic at hand was rudeness.


----------



## disneyaggie

tlbwriter said:
			
		

> Obviously some people _do_ care. If you don't, feel free to ignore the posts that don't interest you. I can't imagine why it bothers you so much. Also, the tangent was completely on topic, since the topic at hand was rudeness.


You are soooo funny!


----------



## tlbwriter

disneyaggie said:
			
		

> You are soooo funny!


Well, I'm glad I was able to put you in a better mood.


----------



## disneyaggie

tlbwriter said:
			
		

> Well, I'm glad I was able to put you in a better mood.


Oh honey, I'm always in a great mood! You had nothing to do with it (smile).   

Heck, we have WDW . . . why not be in a great mood! Wheeee!


----------



## boucheresq

please, I beg of you - I want this thread to stay open - please no fights - pretty please!


----------



## pixiedust23

boucheresq said:
			
		

> please, I beg of you - I want this thread to stay open - please no fights - pretty please!




Me too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tony Toon

I always think it's such a shame for people to get so upset with others.   I was reading one of the other topics just yesterday and came across this wonderful quote from Walt Disney himself (who else) which might just make everyone stop for a moment and consider their own actions.

_"People look at you and me to see what they are supposed to be. And, if we don't disappoint them, maybe, just maybe, they won't disappoint us." Walt Disney_

Even my 15 y o DS remarked how great it was that someone could think of such a marvellous thing to say.


----------



## disneyaggie

This is a pretty cool thread, huh? I think that if people have challenges with each other, then PM each other. Great thought, huh? Hey, I may have to patent that idea!   

O. K., let's keep this thread on track so here's my "shocker" --  in today's society where customer service is almost nill, I was pleasantly shocked at how amazing WDW Customer Service really is! I knew they were great, but they really exceeded my expectations!

I got so annoyed with having my September reservations through Disney Travel boofed up that I called WDW CS and said, "I know if you don't ask, you don't get. Is there anything you can do to make my stay more magical since DT has consistently messed up my reservations"? I told the lady my whole long story and she acknowledged that I had been through a lot.

Guess what? I got a wonderful package in the mail yesterday with some cool stuff from WDW CS! Yeah WDW! You rock!


----------



## ValerieK

boucheresq said:
			
		

> please, I beg of you - I want this thread to stay open - please no fights - pretty please!


----------



## Minnie's Mate

You all are right.  I shouldn't have called the rude woman a "fat cow".  She actually wasn't even really overweight.  I apologize for hurting anyone's feelings if I did.  It just happened to be the worst thing I could think of at the time.  After, this is a family board and I didn't think it was appropriate to call her a self-centered, inconsiderate b*#ch!

And, by the way, we had been sitting on those folding camp stools talking to two CM's for more than 20 minutes prior to the you-know-what's arrival and they didn't have a problem with them.  The reason there was this space in front of the stroller was that we had angled the double stroller so that our sons would have a better view of the parade coming up the street.  And I don't think I should have to explain any further, you either understand or you don't, it was inexcusable for her to come up at the last minute and plop down in front of my kids and block their view of the parade.  Whether I should or shouldn't have called her a name in this thread or bumped her with the stroller wheels that night, it was still shocking that she had the audacity to do it.


----------



## CdnDisneyFan

I'm just bumping this back to page one!!!

Jules


----------



## CdnDisneyFan

hauntedcity said:
			
		

> Okay, so there we (my wife and I) were, just sitting at the umbrella tables outside of the Downtown Disney McDonalds, drinking our lemonade, and trying to stay out of the rain. I'm doing a little people watching, scanning the crowd, having a perfectly nice time, and I see... something.
> 
> "Don't look now, but look over there," I whisper to my wife.
> 
> "Oh, my goodness, that's horrible! Does her mother know she's dressed like that?" A pause, and she says, "Quick! Take a picture!"
> 
> "What?" I reply. "Are you crazy? No way!"
> 
> "Seriously. Quick. Now."
> 
> Well, long story longer... I did it. I pretended to take a picture of the gulls carrying off french fries, but I captured the moment nonetheless.
> 
> Here it is... our shocking moment at Disney World:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to be rude, lady, but please... pull those pants up.
> 
> Rude guy,
> 
> Me



The minute I saw this picture, the first thing that came to mind was TMI!!!

Jules


----------



## disneyaggie

CdnDisneyFan said:
			
		

> The minute I saw this picture, the first thing that came to mind was TMI!!!
> 
> Jules



Gives a whole new meaning to America's _crack _ problem!


----------



## Poohnatic

Everytime I see that, I think of Cosmo's fashion don'ts!

Suzanne


----------



## crazee4mickey

Taking a picture like that would be something I would do!!   
'Cause if you didn't, nobody back home would believe just how *much* you got to see at WDW!!


----------



## Cyndirella

OK, I have to admit I had some shocking behavior last Friday night in the MK. I have actually been expecting to find a post here about it. So I thought I would go ahead and post it myself to explain the reason behind the behavior. 

A little background - my daughters each had $250 for souviniers (sp??) for the week. We had explained to them that we would buy their food but all other purchases would come from their money. DD11 is pretty good with her money, and gave a lot of thought before she purchased something. DD8 is very impulsive, and will buy something just for the sake of spending money. So I have to reign her in sometimes. 

So, we went to World of Disney on Thursday, and she spent every dime of the money she had left (I think it was around $60 at that point) although I warned her several times we would be back in MK on Friday and she may want to save some money. Nope, she wanted the stuff at World of Disney. I kept asking "Are you sure you don't want $20 or so for the park tomorrow?" No, she was happy with what she was getting. I made it very clear to her that she had no more money and we would not buy her anything else. She said she was fine with it. 

Fast forward to MK, Friday night - our last night. All day long I had told her "No", she would get an attitude, we would go near another store, and repeat the whole thing over again. She was really aggravating me and I guess trying to wear me down but I was determined to not let her spoil our last night of magic, so I basically ignored the attitude. I was not going to break down and buy her anything just to get rid of the attitude. So, we're going along OK, attitide in tow, when it starts raining around 10:00 pm. Can I mention that I *hate* to get wet and this was the one day out of the week we didn't bring our ponchos along?? We tried to wait out the rain for about 45 minutes in Pinocchio's Village Haus (oh, can I also mention I didn't eat dinner and they were no longer serving food?) but finally had to make a run for Main Street. So we arrived at Main St wet and cold, and to make matters worse my older daughter was "playing" in a puddle and had completely soaked my shoes, socks, and back. So I yelled at her then...completely unlike me. My older daughter wanted to buy a couple of pins, so against my best judgment we went into Emporium on Main, which was of course crowded. So once again DD8 started asking for stuff, I said no, repeat repeat repeat. 

I had barely bought anything for myself throughout the entire week, so I picked up a couple of things and then she made some kind of comment like "Well you're getting something. That's not fair" in her attitude-y voice, and I just lost it. Right there in the store. I pulled her to the side of the store and said "Listen here, you ungrateful little snothead...." and I honestly can't remember what I said beyond that except for I ended with "And I don't want to hear ONE.MORE.WORD. out of you for the rest of the night".   I called my beloved child an ungrateful little snothead!    I NEVER do anything like that! I wasn't yelling or anything, but the store was crowded and there were people within earshot, so I'm sure someone heard it and thought I was the worst mom ever. I guess being wet, cold, tired, hungry and sad about our last day in DW had gotten to both of us.

Needless to say, I immediately felt guilty. But I still didn't buy her anything.   

I apologized to her when I tucked her in that night, and she apologized as well. I also apologized to my older daughter for yelling at her about the splashing. But I still felt guilty enough to cry about it when I got in bed and had time to really think about it. Now it's funny and we laugh about it. 

So, for those who may have overheard this little exchange last Friday night, May 20, around 11:30 p.m., that's the story behind it!


----------



## LindsayDunn228

Yikes!!!!!! $250 for souvenieers for 8 and 11 year old kids?!?!? My!! When I was a kid I was only given around $25!


----------



## crazee4mickey

I am so glad to hear you didn't "give in" to your DD--too many times you see parents give in to avoid an embarrassing scene and it doesn't teach the kids anything!  As for calling her a little snothead, I'm sorry but that just makes me giggle!


----------



## Missy1961

Cyndirella,

I gotta say that I understand where you're coming from--and I'm not even a mom! (I'm an aunt, I take the nieces & nephews shopping, and I've been to the World with 5 of them). And that's why I don't find _all _this stuff shocking--we don't know the 'back story'. I'm glad you can look back at this and laugh. I'm impressed by the fact that you did indeed apologize to your daughter, and that she apologized to you and yes, you did the right thing by not giving in. Someday, she appreciate your lesson.


----------



## Cyndirella

*LindsayDunn228* - They earned and saved most of their money before the trip by helping around the house and for A's on the report cards. 

*crazee4mickey* and *Missy1961* - I'm glad you understand and thought it was funny! We are getting quite a laugh out of it now. DD admits she was indeed being an ungrateful little snothead. I have no idea where I even got that phrase from, it just came out of my mouth before I knew what I was saying!


----------



## 5dizneynutz

Cyndirella, I have to laugh because I think we have twin daughters seperated at birth or something!!  It's like you were telling the story of my life with my DD13!! She's been like that since she was able to walk and talk! In fact, maybe one of these shocking stories have been written about me, because I have to admit I've lost it a time or two with her in a store. One time was about 10:00pm in Mousegears in Epcot after a very tiring and hot day in 2003.
I'm not sure if I called her an ungrateful little snothead, but I'm sure it was something to that effect. She definately got on my last nerve! But I'm very proud that I did not give into her either. My mother still laughs about it today!
So maybe when somebody thinks they have seen shocking behavior from a parent, they should think about this story and realize they might act the same way one day!!


----------



## Missy1961

5dizneynutz said:
			
		

> Cyndirella, I have to laugh because I think we have twin daughters seperated at birth or something!!  It's like you were telling the story of my life with my DD13!! She's been like that since she was able to walk and talk! In fact, maybe one of these shocking stories have been written about me, because I have to admit I've lost it a time or two with her in a store. One time was about 10:00pm in Mousegears in Epcot after a very tiring and hot day in 2003.
> I'm not sure if I called her an ungrateful little snothead, but I'm sure it was something to that effect. She definately got on my last nerve! But I'm very proud that I did not give into her either. My mother still laughs about it today!
> So maybe when somebody thinks they have seen shocking behavior from a parent, they should think about this story and realize they might act the same way one day!!



Exactly! I lost it myself with my 6 yr old niece this past Sunday in Toys R Us! So maybe someone is saying things about me today! I bet alot of the critics are people who don't have kids or don't spend time with kids, LOL!


----------



## Sherrilatte

Cyndirella said:
			
		

> OK, I have to admit I had some shocking behavior last Friday night in the MK. I have actually been expecting to find a post here about it. So I thought I would go ahead and post it myself to explain the reason behind the behavior.
> 
> I pulled her to the side of the store and said "Listen here, you ungrateful little snothead...." and I honestly can't remember what I said beyond that except for I ended with "And I don't want to hear ONE.MORE.WORD. out of you for the rest of the night".   I called my beloved child an ungrateful little snothead!    I NEVER do anything like that! I wasn't yelling or anything, but the store was crowded and there were people within earshot, so I'm sure someone heard it and thought I was the worst mom ever. I guess being wet, cold, tired, hungry and sad about our last day in DW had gotten to both of us.
> 
> Needless to say, I immediately felt guilty. But I still didn't buy her anything.
> 
> I apologized to her when I tucked her in that night, and she apologized as well. I also apologized to my older daughter for yelling at her about the splashing. But I still felt guilty enough to cry about it when I got in bed and had time to really think about it. Now it's funny and we laugh about it.



I agree with the other posters.  Your experience is more funny than shocking and all moms have experienced the "straw that broke the mule's back" at one point or another.  I think you did all the right things in the end with your daughter.  

Btw, a daily spending allowance at the parks worked best for my son.


----------



## Tony Toon

Cyndirella said:
			
		

> *LindsayDunn228* DD admits she was indeed being an ungrateful little snothead. I have no idea where I even got that phrase from, it just came out of my mouth before I knew what I was saying!



 ..........probably because it was the literal truth at the time - like most kids are at that age and of course we still love them to bits.   I, and I suspect the majority of parents on this page, completely sympathise with your frustration at the time.   Certainly our kids on occasions were no different but they are turning out pretty good now (18 & 15).   From what you say of the outcome then I'm pretty sure your's will too.


----------



## sc9500

I must admit... I would have broke down... Im putty in my dd hands - must be a dad thing (i would have got her a candy bar or such, small enough to appease and not hurt the wallet)


----------



## Cyndirella

I'm really glad people are finding the humor in it!! I was fully prepared to have a few posts (and they may come yet) of people saying "I can't believe you called your child a snothead...no matter how tired you were...she was tired...why did you have her in the park at 11:30...etc etc etc." 



> I must admit... I would have broke down... Im putty in my dd hands - must be a dad thing (i would have got her a candy bar or such, small enough to appease and not hurt the wallet)


You know, at that point, it was not even a money issue. It was that she needs to be more responsible with her money. And yes, I admit, I'm just a little bit stubborn.


----------



## Schweet

I'm sure all the parents around you could tell what was going on and just stayed quiet instead of congratulating you.  I see so many "ungrateful little snotheads" that throw fits and then get their way.     
 I bow down to the mom who sticks to her guns thus turning "ungrateful little snots" into "wonderful young adults".  It can't happen if the child makes the rules.  The fact that you can laugh about it now only means that if the occasion ever comes up again - the reminder will come in the way of a joke but will still be understood.  Good job mom!


----------



## Tony Toon

sc9500 said:
			
		

> I must admit... I would have broke down... Im putty in my dd hands - must be a dad thing QUOTE]
> 
> It's a dad thing alright.   My two still test me out regularly when knowing DW would say no.   However to relent in that situation would have left me in the dog house - no question   .


----------



## branv

You know, I'm not the huge WDW fan most of you are.  I've only been twice..once as a teen, once as an adult (and going back for a cruise next year), and while I enjoy it, I don't feel the "dust" as much as some do   

However...

My DH and I went in April 2004, and while we liked the other parks, we found just that touch of pixie dust once we hit MK.  I can't explain it...there's just something about it.  But still...cynical adult still hiding somewhere in there as usual.  We were lucky enough to score primo seats outside Casey's (sp?) just around dusk...had hotdogs and waited for "Wishes" to start.

Oh heavens when it did...I finally got it.  Even twice as cynical DH looked like he'd lost 15 years off his face while he watched on   Just amazing...

Suddenly behind us we hear a squabble going on...mom and probably 14 year old teenage son are fussing at each other, he wants to leave NOW and she doesn't.  Loud griping turning into screeching noise that starts to drown out the music, and dousing our buzz.

Teenage son says to mom:
"FINE!  But I don't want to hear you b**ch about  the g**d**n traffic b/c you wouldn't leave early!"

Does mom reprimand him?  Ground him for life for the language?  No, she says:
"I'll g**d**n do whatever I want!"

We don't have kids, but you can imagine how many were around us at this moment.

That's the last straw...we are VERY nonconfrontational people.  But, I wheeled around to say something and to my surprise my very quiet and sweet DH beat me to it, "Take it somewhere else, people are trying to watch!"

*all silent except for booming of fireworks*   

Now I ask you...what kind of person do you have to be to manage to be that angry during Wishes?


----------



## Missy1961

Great post! Glad you got the pixie dust there and boo to those 2 for almost ruining it.


----------



## Belle5

I agree, branv, that was an interesting shocker. I am glad you and your DH caught the magic!!!  I must say that my first thought about that family is that the mother got the son she deserved.  As a mother of 6 boys, 4 of them teenagers--I can say my kids talk to me the way my DH and I talk to them.  It doesn't sound anything like you described!


----------



## ksoehrlein

Belle5 said:
			
		

> I can say my kids talk to me the way my DH and I talk to them.  It doesn't sound anything like you described!


Actually, it sounds like that particular kid talks to his mom the way she talks to him, too.  Too bad it's not the way the rest of us want to hear people speaking to each other!


----------



## tlbwriter

Cyndirella said:
			
		

> I called my beloved child an ungrateful little snothead!    I NEVER do anything like that!


I think most parents could easily imagine the backstory behind that statement!   

The closest thing I saw to a "shock" was a woman wearing a one-shoulder top with a regular (i.e., two-strap) bra. I tried to get a picture but I couldn't be inconspicuous.


----------



## MI mom of 3

BUMP


----------



## marcbelt

Last year at Mickeys Very Merry Christmas I went for the free cookies for all the family and the CM was serving them on napkins with his bare  hand.  Too many people to complain, but I did throw the cookies out.


----------



## Disney_Kitty

I had a gross shocker last year when I was at MK. It was near closing time, and the fireworks were about to began and my mom and I were trying to get to the exit of the park. Well, the fireworks started and looked back at them when I noticed a man by the Adventureland entrance in front of the small gift wagons, peeing into the bushes. I was staring at him with my mouth open, and was in complete shock, I was like, oh my goodness! Then he finished up and walked away, and I turned to my mom and told her what I saw. When I got back to the hotel to tell my grandma, I laughed so hard!   That was my only real shocker I had over the years I went! LOL


----------



## anb163

About 10 years ago we were at the MK and we had got off splash mountain.  Everyone was soaked.  Anyway my mom and I went to the bathroom and there was this lady in their with her shorts off standing under the hand dryer trying to get her underwear dry and you could see through it.  Not a nice sight.  Noone could even get over there.  I cant believe I even remember it.  I could not have been but 6 or 7.


----------



## daisy_77

One thing that I can remember that totally shocked and disgusted me was in Disneyland at Pinocchio's Village Haus restaurant: While me and my cousin were eating this lady came up to the table next to us and put her 2 year old son (poss. older) on the table to change his diaper.  Let's just say he had #2 and that he was way too big to be wearing diapers.  She also didn't put anything down on the table to protect the innocent people that were going to be eating off that table.  Rude and raunchy.


----------



## MELSMICE

daisy_77 said:
			
		

> One thing that I can remember that totally shocked and disgusted me was in Disneyland at Pinocchio's Village Haus restaurant: While me and my cousin were eating this lady came up to the table next to us and put her 2 year old son (poss. older) on the table to change his diaper.  Let's just say he had #2 and that he was way too big to be wearing diapers.  She also didn't put anything down on the table to protect the innocent people that were going to be eating off that table.  Rude and raunchy.



Now, that is gross!


----------



## pixiedust23

gross.  if i was a CM and saw that i would make her eat off that table!  maybe  shed be a little more considerate next time.


----------



## pampam

OK, Pixiedust 23, just how would you make her eat off that table?  As I see it, the CM's have a very difficult job, being courteous to all, even though some guests can be so rude and inconsiderate to others.


----------



## pixiedust23

pampam said:
			
		

> OK, Pixiedust 23, just how would you make her eat off that table?  As I see it, the CM's have a very difficult job, being courteous to all, even though some guests can be so rude and inconsiderate to others.



ok no need to attack me.  all i'm saying is someone should make her eat there or make her sanatize it.  jeez!


----------



## pampam

pixiedust23, I appologize.  I'm sorry if I offended you.  My  post was not meant as an attack on you, just trying to visualize how one could make someone do anything.  If it didn't sound like that, then I am deeply sorry.


----------



## PhotobearSam

I actually would love to see CM's go up to someone doing the changing of the baby and direct them to a washroom just as some do to smokers and direct them to a smoking section...Some people just need things to be pointed out to them.


As for being oblivious, I am guilty.

While at Disney with Wenabre (disname of my buddy here on the DIS), she saw a woman slap her daughter hard on the face and I did not see it at all...We were not even through the gates at MK yet...Awful way for the poor little girl to start her day.

As for me, if anyone saw a lady holding a camera at MK in early December near the hub and trying not to pass out...THAT WAS ME!!! A bird pooped on my hand from above and I just about passed out...     


I can laugh now but at the time Wendy (wenabre) thought she might have to do CPR...  She's a nurse and very helpful on vacations but I turned green even after the poo was gone but my stomach did not settle for hours even after washing my hands for over 5 minutes straight. 

As you can tell, I gross out easily so if I saw someone change a diaper on a table, I would tell that person how unsanitary they are and get a CM to clean the table...I can make someone feel quite small...


----------



## pixiedust23

pampam- no worries.  sometimes its very hard in these modern days to understand what people are saying. there are no emotions you cant hear sarcasm...ooo the miscommunications technology causes!


----------



## MommyPoppins

Belle5 said:
			
		

> I agree, branv, that was an interesting shocker. I am glad you and your DH caught the magic!!!  I must say that my first thought about that family is that the mother got the son she deserved.  As a mother of 6 boys, 4 of them teenagers--I can say my kids talk to me the way my DH and I talk to them.  It doesn't sound anything like you described!



 Six sons!   We have 4 so far and we are going to try and have at least 2 more children. I used to live for having a daughter, but now I realize what a blessing it is to have so many sons and even if the next 2 are boys again, what a sight we will be.   So do you have any daughters?


----------



## Belle5

MommyPoppins said:
			
		

> Six sons!   We have 4 so far and we are going to try and have at least 2 more children. I used to live for having a daughter, but now I realize what a blessing it is to have so many sons and even if the next 2 are boys again, what a sight we will be.   So do you have any daughters?


Nope! No daughters here! I so enjoy the boys! Your darling family reminds me of when my oldest boys were  little! My youngest two are 7 and 1 1/2.  I can't believe how fast the older ones grew! We are now in the college phase and the diaper phase at the same time! I would NOT have it any other way! I, too, used to waste time hoping for a daughter. I am very content with what I have been been blessed with! Have a wonderful life with those sweet sons!


----------



## tonypitt

My wife and I just returned from 8 days at WDW. The biggest thing we saw that shocked us was the number of very young girls playing around pools or in "water attractions" that had no tops on. 

I'm lousy at guessing ages, but we saw some girls that my wife said were 10+ years old with only swimming suit bottoms or shorts on. Given the world we live in today, there's no way I'd let a young girl run around like that in public.

We saw 5 or so girls like this at Ariel's Grotto and several more at the pool at AKL.


----------



## epcotfan

tonypitt said:
			
		

> My wife and I just returned from 8 days at WDW. The biggest thing we saw that shocked us was the number of very young girls playing around pools or in "water attractions" that had no tops on.
> 
> I'm lousy at guessing ages, but we saw some girls that my wife said were 10+ years old with only swimming suit bottoms or shorts on. Given the world we live in today, there's no way I'd let a young girl run around like that in public.
> 
> We saw 5 or so girls like this at Ariel's Grotto and several more at the pool at AKL.



Ooh that just reminded me of my trip last summer. I was at the Dig Site at Coronado Springs with my two cousins. They are 11 and 12 year old boys. They were absolutely disgusted with a girl who probably was around their age running around the pool with only a bikini bottom on. They thought is was really gross and improper. I don't know what parents think they are doing letting their pre-teen daughters going around topless. They probably made a child molester's dream come true.


----------



## allieoop

We just got back yesterday from WDW. 

My biggest shock was at Aladdin's Magic Carpet Ride.  A boy who was about 4 years old in front of us in line keeping picking at the "jewels" embedded in the concrete.  Finally, he tells his dad that he really likes a blue one and asks his father to help him get it.  His father pulls a pocketknife out of his pocket and proceeds to scrap at the concrete around it, trying to get the blue stone out!!  They finally gave up and caught up with the rest of the line.

I was also amazed at the number of big kids being pushed around in strollers.  Some of them were bigger than DD10.


----------



## dbenlee

We got back a week ago nd we were also shocked at the number of bigger kids in strollers.  Our DS 6 wouldn't dream of riding a stroller.

We also saw a number of women breast feeding which in itself isn't a bad thing.  But we saw 2 women who showed no descretion at all and just "whipped it out" right there in front of every one.  One was really surprising because the child was probably close to 3 years old and came running up to mom and said he was hungry.  Like I said though, most were descrete about it and it was no big deal.


----------



## bcit

Does anyone know if the New 50th aniverssary parade of dreams is going to be playing during the holiday season with the christmas parade at the same time.????


----------



## disneyholic family

the children urinating in public is accepted practice where we live.

We're americans, who are located overseas.  In the country we're based in, this is considered the norm.  At anywhere and at anytime, you will see parents yanking down the pants of their little boys and girls to pee.  
And i mean ANYWHERE.    Even after all the years we've been here, it still shocks me.    And by the way, it's completely irrelevant if there's a bathroom nearby.  It can be two steps away, no matter.


----------



## pampam

disneyholic family, not to be too personal, but what country do you live in?


----------



## ekmdisney

bcit said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if the New 50th aniverssary parade of dreams is going to be playing during the holiday season with the christmas parade at the same time.????



First, welcome to the boards. 

Second, you might want to have posted this under the Disneyland section of the forum, but I can answer your question.

The Christmas parade at Disneyland will be moved to Disney's California Adventure, so that the 50th Anniversary Parade can continue in Disneyland. 

They will be putting the Electrical parade on vacation, so they can do a referb on the floats at that time.


----------



## AnaheimGirl

pampam said:
			
		

> disneyholic family, not to be too personal, but what country do you live in?



I'm not disneyholic family, but I'm guessing maybe Japan.  My dh worked there for a few months (15 years ago, though), and he found that not just children but MEN would routinely urinate in the streets.   

On the other hand, people there would wear a surgical mask when out in public with a cold or other contagious illness.   (insert confused icon here)


----------



## pooh4evr

When we were at Mk in May waiting for Spectromagic on main street (big mistake) it was super crowded everybody was ok until we heard some lady start screaming!  She was screaming that another woman had assaulted her daughter, and she wanted her arrested, they were never coming back again, this place is horrible...!    The security guards came over and she kept screaming- we couldn't really understand her but the other woman said she had just asked the daughter where she had gotten some souvenier, she looked terified!  Well they ended up taking both families away because the parade was coming and they were blocking the way!  What a way to end the day!


----------



## lillygator

disneyholic family said:
			
		

> the children urinating in public is accepted practice where we live.
> 
> We're americans, who are located overseas. In the country we're based in, this is considered the norm. At anywhere and at anytime, you will see parents yanking down the pants of their little boys and girls to pee.
> And i mean ANYWHERE. Even after all the years we've been here, it still shocks me. And by the way, it's completely irrelevant if there's a bathroom nearby. It can be two steps away, no matter.


 

how unsanitary!


----------



## DD2Disney

Sorry

Tricia


----------



## pixiedust23




----------



## Debbie Jean

Back on topic...   

We were at Seaworld last week and were sitting on the benches in Shamu stadium waiting for the show to begin. As usual, it was quite crowded... we had a young American couple with DS about 2 years old next to us and a large group of Brits behind.  The American mom says to her little one, "oooo, who has a stinky in his pants?" and proceeds to lay him down on the bench next to me and change his diaper  

I kept thinking that when the folks behind us went back to England they would probably be telling all their friends how disgusting Americans are and that they change their babies anywhere they feel like it


----------



## mommystieg

While in Epcot last week I swear I heard this woman say
"Now this is nice, Italy without all the dirty Italians."


----------



## rayelias

mommystieg said:
			
		

> While in Epcot last week I swear I heard this woman say
> "Now this is nice, Italy without all the dirty Italians."


 


I wish I could say the same thing about France!


----------



## mimif1

We were on Splash Mountain in May.  The boat in front of us and the boat behind us were full of kids from a school band.  The ride took a full 15 minutes longer than usual, because of the kids behavior.  Every minute or so the CMs had to stop the ride because one of the kids was misbehaving.  Standing up, trying to touch the scenery, putting their hands in the water so they could splash each other, etc...    We finally made it up to the big drop and the kids in front all were standing up again.  A CM came out and asked them to sit and one of the kids panics and jumps out with the CMs permission.  When we got to the bottom, I turned around and saw a kid jump out of the log at the bottom of the hill and run away!    I mean, the log was moving pretty fast and out she jumps.  Once again, they stop the ride while they have to look for her.  While we're stopped the kids get in a water fight and start splashing us.  My sweet, mild mannered DH turns around and yells for them to "Cut it out, NOW!"  They tried to say it wasn't them, but we had seen them.  At least they stopped splashing us even though they were still getting up.  The girls in front had their hands in the water wetting their hair when the ride starts again.  I don't even think she had any idea how close she came to having her hand smashed.  Everyone in our log was a nervous wreck by the time we finally made it off that ride.  We looked for a chaperone when we got off, but never saw on. Of course!


----------



## Deb & Bill

I hope I didn't give the families staying in the rooms next to ours at SSR last week a shock.  Sometimes when I am very tired, I snore.  Well, I was tired.  My husband tried to wake me up, but I was dead tired.  So he grabbed my foot and shook it. I woke up in the middle of a dream and yelled "Help, I'm being attacked!!"  

I can only imagine what our neighbors thought.


----------



## aesalsa

Deb & Bill said:
			
		

> I hope I didn't give the families staying in the rooms next to ours at SSR last week a shock.  Sometimes when I am very tired, I snore.  Well, I was tired.  My husband tried to wake me up, but I was dead tired.  So he grabbed my foot and shook it. I woke up in the middle of a dream and yelled "Help, I'm being attacked!!"
> 
> I can only imagine what our neighbors thought.




LOL


----------



## Aidensmom

Deb & Bill said:
			
		

> I hope I didn't give the families staying in the rooms next to ours at SSR last week a shock.  Sometimes when I am very tired, I snore.  Well, I was tired.  My husband tried to wake me up, but I was dead tired.  So he grabbed my foot and shook it. I woke up in the middle of a dream and yelled "Help, I'm being attacked!!"
> 
> I can only imagine what our neighbors thought.



  That sounds like something I would do!


----------



## disneyaggie

mimif1 said:
			
		

> We were on Splash Mountain in May.  The boat in front of us and the boat behind us were full of kids from a school band.  The ride took a full 15 minutes longer than usual, because of the kids behavior.  Every minute or so the CMs had to stop the ride because one of the kids was misbehaving.  Standing up, trying to touch the scenery, putting their hands in the water so they could splash each other, etc...    We finally made it up to the big drop and the kids in front all were standing up again.  A CM came out and asked them to sit and one of the kids panics and jumps out with the CMs permission.  When we got to the bottom, I turned around and saw a kid jump out of the log at the bottom of the hill and run away!    I mean, the log was moving pretty fast and out she jumps.  Once again, they stop the ride while they have to look for her.  While we're stopped the kids get in a water fight and start splashing us.  My sweet, mild mannered DH turns around and yells for them to "Cut it out, NOW!"  They tried to say it wasn't them, but we had seen them.  At least they stopped splashing us even though they were still getting up.  The girls in front had their hands in the water wetting their hair when the ride starts again.  I don't even think she had any idea how close she came to having her hand smashed.  Everyone in our log was a nervous wreck by the time we finally made it off that ride.  We looked for a chaperone when we got off, but never saw on. Of course!


IMHO -- the CM's should have rounded up the little brats and booted their rosey hineys out of the park, with no chance of getting into the other parks as well. That would have taught them!


----------



## mommystieg

Parents, please tell your kids that if they are at a buffet and aren't sure about the food, to put a little on their plate and taste it when they get back to the table--while at the Cape May breakfast buffet the girl in front of me kept picking up the serving spoons to sniff them   Did she not realize that other people needed to use those spoons too?? It did give me one of those "teaching" moments with our own kids....put it on your plate, if you don't like it you don't have to eat it and if you do like it you can always go back and get more.


----------



## disneyaggie

mommystieg said:
			
		

> while at the Cape May breakfast buffet the girl in front of me kept picking up the serving spoons to sniff them



Hi mommystieg!   

Now, regarding your post . . . YUCK!   How gross! 

I guess the one good thing is that at least she didn't lick each spoon and then put them back in the serving dishes!


----------



## DCHSswimmer10

Last Tuesday we had just checked into POR and decided to go to Typhoon Lagoon before heading over to MK for the evening. Within the first 5 minutes we saw something i hope to never see again. A woman was bent over next to a bush with the back of her halter bikini top undone her female parts hanging out putting sunscreen on. I turned around after i walked by her because i couldn't believe it and i saw everything. It was the worst way to start a vacation. The funny thing is as soon as i saw it i said to myself "this is going on the disboards"


----------



## epcotfan

mommystieg said:
			
		

> Parents, please tell your kids that if they are at a buffet and aren't sure about the food, to put a little on their plate and taste it when they get back to the table--while at the Cape May breakfast buffet the girl in front of me kept picking up the serving spoons to sniff them   Did she not realize that other people needed to use those spoons too?? It did give me one of those "teaching" moments with our own kids....put it on your plate, if you don't like it you don't have to eat it and if you do like it you can always go back and get more.



This is exactly why I refuse to eat at buffets. Also parents need to tell their kids not to play with every piece of plastic cutlery in the foodcourt or counter service restaurant. I've seen kids at Disney play with straws and forks and then put them back in the bins. Yuck! It isn't quite as bad if they are sealed in plastic or paper wrappers, but many locations just have the forks out in a bin without wrappers.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Gosh, how could I forget the other shocking thing at WDW.  We had just checked into BCV and my son had to go to SAB.  So he and my husband were doing the slide, lazy river, sinking sands, etc. and I headed over to the hot tub (the high one).  I was sitting there with a few other persons, who eventually left. So I was there alone.  I turned around and kneeled on the seat to see if I could see my husband and son anywhere.  I thought I heard someone arrive.  I turned around to see a man and a woman going at it hot and heavy, sucking face and groping.  The woman was seated on the bench opposite of where I was and the man was kneeling on top of her.  

I cleared my throat and waited for them to stop.  A moment later they did stop, only they weren't a man and a woman, they were two teens, maybe 14 and 15.  The boy stated that he didn't realize that anyone else was in the hot tub (now I'm not that petite, so how could he miss me????).  I told them that maybe they would like to take it to their room.  The girl said that this was embarrassing.  The boy agreed.  I told them well, they probably wouldn't be seeing me again and to forget it (to relieve their embarrassment).  I kept wondering why in the world they would do something like this in a public place????

Soon I left the hot tub and went over to sit at the table that we had found.  A sort time later, the people sitting at the table next to our showed up.  You guessed it, it was the two teens.  Again they both said that they were embarrassed.  Then the boy lit up a cigarette and showed the girl that he knew how so smoke, that you had to hold it in your mouth.  I nearly laughed out loud.  

I felt like asking the boy's mom (they were there with his parents) how she liked the idea of being a grandmother, but after seeing her and the dad, I kept my mouth shut.  White trash for sure.  Maybe they had money (to stay at the BC or YC), but trash for sure. When they left, they left all their garbage on the table instead of throwing it away, and left all their used towels lying around.


----------



## cascarlet

This event has always stayed with me and I think of it everytime I ride Space Mountain.  We were in Disneyland several years ago and my ds and I were getting ready to board Space Mountain.  The guy that was exiting our seats while we were entering totally LOST his drawers AND the dude was commando!!    I guess they got stuck on something and they slipped right off.

Thank goodness we only got the rear view which was an eyeful. My ds who was only about 7 at the time was laughing so hard (the guy was outta there quick) he had little tears in his eyes.

My ds is now 13 and my dd is 6.  The other day she came up to me and said, tell me about the time that guy lost his shorts on Space Mountain.  I guess my ds told her all about it!

 


Marianne


----------



## MommytoMJM

Ok, going every weekend we see lots of shocking things....but this one in particualr happened a few weeks ago....DH took DD into the bathroom to change her diaper at AK. Near him were two younger men discussing the new "adult" films one had gotten and setting up a date to get together and watch them after their day at the park, sigh....

One of the few times I was glad DD was developmentally delayed and had no clue what they were talking about and couldn't ask about it....


----------



## Forevryoung

My shockers:

1) On the 2 1/2 hour flight to Orlando there was a family of 5 and the grandmother. The 3 children were probably all under the age of 7 or so and the mother was pregnant again. They did not bring ANYTHING for their 2 year old to do and she was not in a car seat or anything so she screamed and jumped on the seats the whole time  . Then the two older ones started getting annoying to the grandmother apparently and she told them that if they didnt shut up they would not be allowed on any rides   Then she threatened to smack them   I hope they had a good vacation

2) I went as a "mother's helper/babysitter/close family friend" because it was the family I went with's first time and their daughter who is 10 is in a wheelchair. We got to Fantasmic an hour before showtime and were sitting in the Handicapped section right in the middle. About 15 minutes to showtime, the stadium was filling up and two young (probably 7 or 8 years old) children try to sit down in front of us in the handicapped seating area. We explain to them that the area is reserved and point to the sign to make the point. They tell us that their mother told them to sit there (mother is nowhere in sight). We tell them that they will have to move. The CM tells them that they should find their mother because they can not sit there. They ignore all of us. The mother still does not show up. Another child shows up, probably 5 years old or so and tries to squeeze in (really wasnt any room). The mother shows up and fits herself in at the end of the row where it isnt handicapped seating and puts the 5 year old on her lap. The kids start whining about how the mean people kicked them out of the area  . The mother exchanged a few words with the CM and walked away with the kids. I know I would NOT leave children out of my sight in that stadium. It is HUGE   

3) I was trying to watch Wishes (which is amazing amazing amazing) and this mother was looking for her children in the dark. She was starting to panic. She was screaming their names... Why would you walk away from your children if you know the lights are going to go out? They warn you it will be dark!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMommy

Whew.  I just have to get a life!  It's taken me a couple of weeks to get through these.

I just wanted to suggest on the diaper changing:  I wiped off the diaper changer with a baby wipe when kids were that small.  After they could walk I used to change their diapers standing up (they wouldn't lie down); I am now better at standing changes than lying-down ones.  Also, the AVERAGE age for boys to be potty trained is now 3 (about 2 1/2 for girls).  Mostly due to disposable diapers, which don't feel wet to the child.

My breastfeeding shocker involved other guests while I was doing it.  DD was 9 months old on her first trip to WDW; it was March, and finding out-of-the-way places was pretty easy.  One particular time I can remember this happening was the benches near the restrooms at Imagination.  I sat down, pulled the stroller in front of me (kind of at an angle, blocking me from view of people coming down the walkway), got her positioned, and people kept coming over to sit down and talk to me!  The best I can figure is I was wearing nursing tops; maybe people really couldn't tell what I was doing.

Line-jumping shocker:  DD was 2, DS was 5, we were getting the CBR bus after Wishes.  The line was very long and stretched out of the queue; since I was paying attention, I figured that out and got in line.  DD was sleeping in the stroller and DS was holding on to my waist pack belt.  A bus was loading and the line had just started moving and then DH, who was going back to Epcot to pick up the car, called me.  DH cannot find his way around WDW to save his life, so, figuring he couldn't find the monorail or something, I answered.  I'm talking to him, walking along a little slowly so DS can keep up.  There were some people at the beginning of where the queue rails were who tried to jump right in front of me.  I shouted out, "Excuse me, we're all in line here!"  The lady said, "Oh, sorry, I didn't know..."

There were 50 people behind me and she can't tell it's a line???

Afterward I was talking to the couple behind me; they were at WDW for 25th wedding anniversary and the man said, "Don't worry; we had your back!"

The really shocking ones have sadly been from people who were with me.  My mom saying (seriously) once that she hated how many kids were in MK.  My DH putting DS on his shoulders at MGM and walking him smack into a tree limb.  And the way they all seem to think you can eat anywhere you want to, anytime, without making ARs. 
 

Oh--and once a kid (about 10) in front of me at Buzz Lightyear LICKED the hand rail.  Before I thought I said, "Oh, honey, don't put your mouth on the hand rails!"  Fortunately, the mom thanked me instead of tearing my head off.


----------



## Toni300z

This thread is soo awesome. It great really fast.  I have found a new read once again.


----------



## Blondy876

Bump because it took me several days but I finally read all 104 pages


----------



## muffyn

Pineapple Princess said:
			
		

> I read each and every one of these, and I have a different shocking story.
> .The waiter offered a child's menu for the kid, but the mom said, no, he is just a baby so he is just having baby food. She then ordered for her and the dad ordered and they got out baby food jars. The boy started to whine saying that he wanted mac and cheese, and the mom just spoke to him in the way people talk to little babies, saying, oh my sweet little baby, you are just a little baby, you need to eat baby food. .




now SOMEWHERE this kid must have had mac & cheese for him to keep crying he wanted it!  
something else must have been behind the weird parents actions.
(baby food surely is not enough to keep a 3 yrd old in good health!)


----------



## ericamanda01

tiny bump!


----------



## VSL

Little bump - could we maybe 'sticky' this?!

(if not, at least I'm subscribed now!)


----------



## Mouse-n-Mini

Once when we were staying at Wilderness Lodge we stopped into the gift shop just after someone had lost their lunch all over the floor.  There was a trail of it leading out into the hallway and towards the bathroom- The cm's were doing their best to advise all of the shop patrons to watch their steps, but the stuff was inevitably tracked all the way through the store  before a janitor came to mop it up...eww!


----------



## musicalSaranader

Mouse-n-Mini said:
			
		

> Once when we were staying at Wilderness Lodge we stopped into the gift shop just after someone had lost their lunch all over the floor.  There was a trail of it leading out into the hallway and towards the bathroom- The cm's were doing their best to advise all of the shop patrons to watch their steps, but the stuff was inevitably tracked all the way through the store  before a janitor came to mop it up...eww!



I feel bad for the janitor who had to clean all that up!


----------



## Pocahontas1

A couple of trips ago, we were on the boat from WL to MK and I notice a girl about 11 or 12 sitting on a man's lap.  He was probably in his 30's.  I'm thinking father and daughter, but that is not what was disturbing.

She squeezed blackheads on his nose the entire trip to MK while the rest of the family looked on and gave her encouragement.  "Oh, that was a good one" or "Get that one, too".

Can you say gross...


----------



## IloveWINNIEthePOOH

Pocahontas1 said:
			
		

> A couple of trips ago, we were on the boat from WL to MK and I notice a girl about 11 or 12 sitting on a man's lap.  He was probably in his 30's.  I'm thinking father and daughter, but that is not what was disturbing.
> 
> She squeezed blackheads on his nose the entire trip to MK while the rest of the family looked on and gave her encouragement.  "Oh, that was a good one" or "Get that one, too".
> 
> Can you say gross...




Yep.... GROSS!!!!!


----------



## mitros

The man ain't got no culture!


----------



## jer1997

This thread is great!  

My shock was at Epcot during Christmas week about 3 years ago.  We were waiting for a ride and saw three women wearing disney christmas tree skirts as ponchos.  We couldn't stop from laughing because we have one at home on our Christmas tree!


----------



## MickeyMouseGal

This isn't really 'shocking', but we thought it was weird.
On the monorail from the Magic Kingdom to the Grand Floridian, a young couple boarded with their infant.  He/she was tiny, probably just a few months old and in one of those transport system thingys.  Not a traditional stroller, but one of those things you pop the carseat into.  So, the baby was totally reclining, just looking at the celing of the monorail.  Apparently, the baby was laughing or smiling because the parents were laughing their heads off at the baby and snapping picture after picture.  Under normal circumstances, we wouldn't have even noticed, but it was AFTER closing time at the MK and it was pitch black outside.  Each time they took a picture, everyone in the monorail car was blinded by the flash.  One or two pics would have been fine, but this couple must have taken a dozen or more pictures between the MK and the TTC.  When they finally got off, the remaining people in the car all collectively said, "Oh, Thank Goodness!"  
Don't flame me for complaining about people taking pictures of their kids, but they must have taken a whole roll of the exact same thing.  Aside from the fact that it was inconsiderate to use the flash in the dark in such a confined area.  I had white flash spots in my eyes for the rest of the way to the GF!


----------



## TigrLvsPooh

jer1997 said:
			
		

> This thread is great!
> 
> My shock was at Epcot during Christmas week about 3 years ago.  We were waiting for a ride and saw three women wearing disney christmas tree skirts as ponchos.  We couldn't stop from laughing because we have one at home on our Christmas tree!




Now THAT would be a sight to see!!!!


----------



## MELSMICE

Pocahontas1 said:
			
		

> A couple of trips ago, we were on the boat from WL to MK and I notice a girl about 11 or 12 sitting on a man's lap.  He was probably in his 30's.  I'm thinking father and daughter, but that is not what was disturbing.
> 
> She squeezed blackheads on his nose the entire trip to MK while the rest of the family looked on and gave her encouragement.  "Oh, that was a good one" or "Get that one, too".
> 
> Can you say gross...



UGH - that is disgusting!!!


----------



## Deafmedic

Truly sick and disgusting.


----------



## jgates

Finally got up to date after 6 months of not reading this thread.  It has been a riot.  

My most recent one was not at Disney and in fact involved me and my daughter (again).  I got to the breaking point.  Two months ago her cell phone was stolen only a few weeks after she got it.  Since I handle a big group of phones for work our rep was kind enough to replace it without charge for me.  Then a few weeks later DH & I are on vacation.  When we get home she says the new cell phone won't charge.  Sent it in for inspection - water damage (somehow - who knows?).  $35 deductible.  Then we get the bill for her last week of school.  $77 (for a $10 a month emergency phone, LOL).  So she is now into me for about $100 that she shouldn't have been.  So DH volunteers her to dress up in the kid's klub reindeer costume and ride in the parade this morning - she would get paid $25 which would help her 'debt' to me.   In the middle of Wal-Mart of course, she starts in with - 'you can't make me do that' and on and on it goes.  I got to the breakdown point (see the snotnosed kid post, LOL) and said (very loudly) - 'I AM YOUR MOTHER AND I CAN MAKE YOU DO ANY DA** THING I WANT TO - ENOUGH!!!'.  So, if you happened to be in small-town WalMart and saw me go bezerk, I apologize.  But she survived the parade in good form this morning and scarfed up the little bit of left over candy we had, LOL.  And one of her best friends told everyone in the band that it was her in the costume which really made her mad!


----------



## skippyman111

TigrLvsPooh said:
			
		

> WATCH our family on "Fan's Guide: Walt Disney World" on August 1st at 4:00 pm eastern time on The Travel Channel!!!!



That's awesome tigr!!  How did you get featured?


----------



## LiLIrishChick63

Darian said:
			
		

> We were at Typhoon Lagoon last October and were in line to ride one of the faster water slides.  There was a family with a teenage daughter (age about 13 or 14)who's dad kept trying to pull down her top and bikini bottom to expose her hiney.  Once he pulled out her bikin bottom front to take a peek.  Mom seemed indifferent, pretended not to see.  They were not from the US and thought maybe they had a different cultural values and so I should just mind my own business, but man, even so....
> 
> The girl didn't seem to be appreciating all the "Lolita" attention she was getting.  It was disturbing and I considered asking her if she was "ok" or getting a cast member.  "Perv" dad saw DW and I glaring at him and he kept his hands to himself.  Maybe it was "innocent fun" and he was just teasing his daughter, but I'm thinkin not... more like wanting to throw him from the top of the TOT and see if he can fly like peter pan....
> 
> Darian
> (not handling the memory well)



oh my god!!! see, i'm one of those people that if i really don't appreciate something i hear or see, i'll say something extremely loud about it. but i would have probably gotten a CM considering it's Disney and i would probably offend some people lol.


----------



## LiLIrishChick63

wdwguide said:
			
		

> These things are terrible, but what I hate also is when a CM just ruins someone's day. Admittedly, that's rare, but it does happen. You'd think they had a way to "pull" CMs who are in a bad mood to a backstage location for the day.




last time i went to WDW i went to Cinderella's Table for the first time and was excited because i love the whole princess thing and i love any kind of midevial theme you can possibly think of. we got there and all of the waitors and waitresses and hosts/hostesses were so pleasant and nice and then we get our waitor.......whom looked like he was having the worst day. not that i blame him because it happens and you can't help that. but he was just miserable and we ordered our food and it wasn't cooked right at all i ordered medium rare steak and i got it back and it was very well done and same with my boyfriend he ate the lamb and it came out almost black. i felt bad so i didn't want to say anything because i know how it is when you're working at a tourist spot and you're having a bad day, but it's amazing how much the CM's really do make the experience. if you have a pleasant one your trip will be amazing and if you have a miserable one your trip will be crappy.


----------



## LiLIrishChick63

gshoemate said:
			
		

> It always shocks me when I see girls around the age of 7 or 8 and they have their belly buttons pierced.  A few years back we were told my a mom, I think they were from England, that it is normal over there for young girls to have them pierced.  And here I didn't even get my ears pierced until I was like 15.




i worked at Claire's for about a year and i saw a young girl come over and look at the belly rings and i said "oh honey those are belly rings!" thinking she thought they were earrings she said "oh i know! i have mine pierced!" ....so mom was standing right there and i go "how old are you?" and the mother replies, shaking her head as if out of embaressment "12".....wha!??! the mother said that she begged her for it and if she didn't get her permission she'd get it done herself anyway........which is crazy because she obviously looked very young and we live close to the canadian border, which their legal age is 16, but still there's no way she would have gotten it done. i got mine done at 16(with permission.....before it was even "the cool thing" to do lol) and i still think that's way too young. my kids will wait until they're 18


----------



## LiLIrishChick63

travelitis said:
			
		

> Over Easter we saw several girls and women who needed to put on some clothes, but the absolute worst was this pre-teen wearing a tiny, white, string bikini with a low-slung sarong, and I do mean low slung.  Her mother and she looked at us several times, but I'm afraid it was because of my son's wild hair (trip to MK barber shop) rather than the look of disgust I was shooting her undressed daughter.
> 
> In defense of the 4 yr old giving the finger, I bet he just saw an adult do it and had no idea what he was doing.
> 
> KDawnLily, I'm afraid too few people are shocked by that expression which has become so pervasive in our society.  It is absolutely forbidden in our home, and it is a shock to hear it, especially from a kid.
> 
> I'm so disgusted about all this urination that I naively didn't even suspect was happening.  If you see any of it, though, please let a CM know.  They have stuff they will sprinkle over it, then they'll wash the area with bleach.  I saw them do this with a pile of puke at MGM over Easter and asked a mgr. how they handled bio-messes.



see, i understand girls wearing a bikini top and shorts...you know.....one's that FIT! i'll admit, if it's hot out i'll wear a bikini top and my shorts......but sometimes, even in Disney, the girls are completley falling out of their baithing suit tops!!! come on people! it's not sexy, it's trashy! not to mention there's kids there and i don't know about some people, but when i catch my guy with a "wandering eye"(which, thankfull is very rare......i guess he's good at hiding it haha) i go up to the WOMAN and say something to her about it. it's rude..and a few other choice words lol.


----------



## LiLIrishChick63

MELSMICE said:
			
		

> We've witnessed a few things, but here are some recent ones:
> 
> Last April while waiting for RnR there was a mom, dad & 2 sons (about 10 & 12).  Well, the kids starting acting up & the parents began yelling at them, telling them "how rotten they were & to get out of their faces because they were no good kids".  The younger brother then pushed the older one or something & the father smacked the younger one right to the ground.  The kid tried to getup & get comfort from his mom (who was in a wheelchair) She pushed him back down & told him "don't come to me for help".  I felt so bad for both kids because if that goes on in public I can only imagine what goes on behind closed doors.




i always feel bad for those kids because that's how my parents are(hence why i haven't vacationed with them since i was 16) but hopefully the kids will turn out ok.....i know i did!


----------



## LiLIrishChick63

WDWorBUST said:
			
		

> This doesn't hold a candle to my "girl in her panties" story....but the other thing that shocked me our last trip in December 2002 was the number or restroom stalls that I went in that had urine all over the seat - and no it wasn't water from the mega flush (sometimes it was - but there is a big difference between clean water and yellowish urine) I know that public restrooms can be a little scary but either use the toilet seat covers that are provided or carry clorox wipes or some other disenfectant to wipe the seat off with before you use it - don't just squat and pee all over the seat.  That made me absolutely crazy - the people that do this are scared to death of germs but it's no big deal to make other people sit in their urine (if they don't happen to see it before they sit down) or clean up after them or go in half the stalls in the bathroom before finding one they can actually use.  If you must squat at least clean up the seat after yourself.  Sorry....off soapbox now




i hate that! you can squat and make the toilet perfectly fine it's not that hard! and the ones that are never flushed.....i don't get it. why not flush the toilet?? it's just gonna make the line go slower for the rest of the people since no one ever wants to go in there and flush it. and the women's bathroom's always having a line.......don't let me start on that lol


----------



## LiLIrishChick63

kevind65 said:
			
		

> we've seen many shocking things over the years.  I guess the thing that is starting to shock me the most the past couple of years is disney's indifference in respects to some sort of a dress code or reasonably acceptable attire for a family vacation spot.  Now, i'm still a reasonably young man who enjoys an attractive female as much as the next guy; but please; enough with the t-bar and g-string things girls.  I don't care if they want to wear this kind of underwear, but, just remember:  it's UNDERwear, not outer wear.  very few of us want to see it!!  I realize that some of these girls come from different cultures where it's acceptable to wear stuff like that in public, but, it should be the responsibility of disney CM's(written company policy) to confront these people and make them dress appropriately or leave.  Also, along this same line, on our trip over easter week:  While visiting blizzard beach with my two dd's; we spotted a young man wearing a shirt with this:   "f*ck milk! got pot?"   I was totally PO'd!  more so at disney for allowing this character to walk around it's property with that shirt on.  that shirt should have never been allowed on disney property!  walt would have been doing summersalts!!
> 
> Also, on a couple other points from previous posters:
> As far as I know, disney does not "discourage" guests from bringing in their own food and drinks.  Our family doesn't bring in our own food; but, I have no problem(and I don't think disney does either) with people who do.  If this policy has changed, maybe someone else can clarify it for us.
> The last point is about people who advocate confronting rude guests:  I don't think it's a good idea!  These people who do these things are rude and don't care about others already.  They may also tend to be more violent as well.  Do you really want your children's lasting memory of disneyworld to be your fist-a cuffs with some idiot?  I agree that these people need to be confronted; but, bring it to a CM's attention and let disney do the confronting.
> sorry so long...




it's so nice to hear a guy say they don't like seeing the women walking around scantaily clad. i mean, i said in another post, i understand a TASTEFUL bikini top and shorts.....but when they're falling out all over the place it's just disgusting......not sexy.....trashy.


----------



## LiLIrishChick63

girlfriend said:
			
		

> This happened last year when DM and I were at Downtown Disney going to the buses.  A woman was standing up and sobbing and talking to her husband who was sitting on the bench looking at her with a sarcastic grin on his face, and she was saying "you always badmouth me and treat me like s**t in front of the kids".  And people were watching this walking by and all the husband would do is sit there with that grin on his face.  I felt so bad for that woman.  Nice vacation!




lol if i heard that i woulda walked by and said "Get rid of him honey!!! there's better fish in the sea!" 

i hate guys(and the women who act) like that.


----------



## LiLIrishChick63

mommystieg said:
			
		

> Ok - that just breaks my heart. Why won't some parents be more sensitive to their children's fear?




when i worked at Claire's i used to pierce ears and a lot of them were on kids between 2-9 and in those ages children freak out because the pain(which isn't really bad) and the noise(which scares them more) and the kids never wanted to get their ears pierced and the parents would literlary force them. i've had parents screaming at their kids and i've had them tell me "oh i'll sit on her and you can do it".........well since i was the Manager on Duty most of the nights(because i was by myself) i told them "i'm sorry but if your child really does not want this done, i'm not going to do it" and they'd get mad and i'd explain to them that there was another piercing place in the mall if they'd like to go there or that they can call and speak to my manager if they wanted to. most of the time they just left mumbling obcenities to me. it just amazes me what some parents do to their kids.


----------



## LiLIrishChick63

TracyIdaho said:
			
		

> The stories about scantily-clothed people has got me thinking---is this a big problem in BB or TL?  We are taking our 5 and 7 yodds in Sept to WDW and planned to get PHP so we could take them to their first water parks.  What do you think?
> 
> Thanks,
> Tracy in Idaho




if they have the swimming diapers i don't see a problem. although, my neice is 10 and wears a bathing suit(obviously) so i dunno 7 might be pushing it, but i don't know, just my opinion. don't get mad


----------



## LiLIrishChick63

PatriciaH said:
			
		

> DH and I always say something when we see people throw trash on the ground. Just a "are you going to pick that up?" or "hey-you dropped something." They are usually SO shocked someone noticed and pick it up That is really a pet peeve of mine. I hate when kids throw trash right on the ground. I would NEVER do that even when I was young.
> 
> Once I saw this lady at Target in the parking lot take hangers from the shoping cart she was rolling and throw them right on the ground in front of her 2 children! I leaned out of the car and said "I can not believe you just did that in front of your children-there are trash cans right in front of the store." She was so annoyed I actually dared to speak to her




another Claire's story of mine(that was a pretty bad working environment) there would be mothers in there with their kids and they'd just throw things all over the floor or empty bins of jewlery out onto the floor and leave them. i couldn't believe that the parents were in on their kids with these things! i'd always hear them say "oh just leave it, that's what they're paid for".......no.....i'm not paid to pick up your mess i'm paid to watch the store so no one steals, to do piercings, cash, count the drawer, and pick up things that have fallen off the shelves!


----------



## LiLIrishChick63

jwsqrdplus2 said:
			
		

> I have read this post with great amusement, but I am guilty of promoting public urination.    Please read on without judging until you get to the end!
> 
> DH, MIL, DDthen 3 and I were leaving AK.  We were staying off-site, so we had to get to our car, then drive back to the condo which is a 20 to 30 min ordeal depending on traffic and condo location.  After several "Do you need to go potty?"s as we approached the gate, DD assured us she was fine.  Halfway to our car, she declares she needs to go.  She had only been fully trained (still wearing pull-ups at night) for about 4 months.  For those of you who have been there, an announcement like that means you have all of 30 seconds to find a bathroom.  Well, there were no bathrooms around where we were since we walking in the parking lot of AK.
> 
> I was as discreet as I could be.  I took her off to the side, and stripped her bottoms off and let her pee in the bushes.  I then cleaned her up with napkins (which I threw in the trash), and we all "washed" with anti-bacterial cleanser.  We walked to our car, got in and drove to our condo, and my DD fell asleep on the way back fortunately without peeing on herself.
> 
> If anyone witnessed that escapade, I apologize; however, I would do the same thing in the same situation again.  Unfortnately (or maybe that is fortunately) I have not witnessed any major shockling moments.  Maybe that is because I am trying to keep my kids out of trouble most of the time




was AKL still open when you left? because you can go right back into the park with your all day ticket and there's bathrooms right when you walk in next to some souviner store on the left hand side i believe. just saying in case she really needs to, then you can run right back in. and if she's still young, bring a training diaper just incase because a lot of times it is really hard for kids, who were just potty trained, to hold it for long.


----------



## LiLIrishChick63

OhMari said:
			
		

> During Easter Week, we were at our last day-Epcot.  Around 4:00 p.m. a bunch of us chaperones stopped to listen to the British Invasion(The Beetles).
> 
> I'm not prejudice, just don't throw it in my face.  2 girls were dancing very close and making their intentions known.  After a couple of songs, the band made the announcement, we all know you 2 can dance, let see if the crowd can enjoy this and sing along.  Their friends were video taping and taking pictures of the whole lewd thing.  I think they were embarassed and couldn't believe they were doing this.
> 
> They didn't stop and later a bunch of our kids that were in our highschool band walked in, cause you could hear the music, walked and and go "WOW" including my son.
> LOL




didn't they know about DTD? lol. they "dirty danced" to the beetles music?? oooookay!?


----------



## LiLIrishChick63

Luv2Roam said:
			
		

> Another time on our January trip, on one of our many rides on ToT  , a pre teen (or young teen) gal was with her parents.
> She was wailing and crying and pleading NOT To go on.
> What had happened, they had just come off RnRC. She was reluctant to go on that -- BUT her parents told her it was nothing.  Just as they were telling her ToT was nothing.
> The rotton dad was calling her a cry baby. The mother wasn't much better. She said Oh you will like it -- Get use to it.
> (Parents of the year here.  )
> DH and I tried to calm the young gal, since her parents weren't going to let her off, explaining what happened on ToT, etc.
> That's when she told us how RnRC scared her so and partly because her parents said it was *nothing*.
> Thank goodness, the CM saw the tears streaming, and her face and eyes red and swollen from crying. She was doing what little kids do when they have cried a lot and are trying to hold back more tears.
> It really was hearbreaking. I can't imagine being such a horrible parent.
> The CM asked the girl (ignoring the parent's protest) if she wanted to ride ToT. She rapidly shook her head NO. The CM made all three leave.
> I felt so sorry for that girl. I was hoping she wasn't going to be punished for that. Although her parents were showing full signs of being mental abusers.
> That girl will probably grow up never wanting to go to theme parks her whole life.



thumbs up for the CM!!!!


----------



## LiLIrishChick63

Moosysmom said:
			
		

> I guess I have 2 incidents.  When AK first opened I went, and stood in line for the Lion King show for about 1 hour.  (It was pretty hot that day, and not too much shade).  There was a family from Spain or Portugal in front of me.  I go solo to the parks, so I've usually ended up chatting with the kids about the fun they are having, and we didn't speak the same language so the sign language started conversation started.  We went into the show, and got places to sit.  It was the Mom, Dad, Son and Daughter, and they sat in front of me.  Before the Show started, the son sat on the mom's lap, and another dad with his 2 daughters came in and was pretty upset about not getting a place in front, and kept mumbling about all the foreigners there.  Anyway, he tried to make the family, move together so him and his daughters could squeeze into a small seat and sit up close.  He was becoming quite rude, and I was able to make eye contact with a CM.  I told him that we had stood in line for 1 hour for seats and if he was so concerned about seats they should have stood in line too.  Anyway the CM explained that it was okay for the family to keep the seat open for their child on the lap.  He sat behind me grumbling loudly, and I noticed that him and his daughters were wearing W.W.J.D. bracelots.  At that point, I pointed to my own, and told him that he should truly try to be more Christian and to keep his mouth quiet for the rest of us to enjoy the show.  He did shut up at that point, but I felt the daggers in my back for the whole show.
> My 2nd occurred on the Disney Magic in March.  I left dinner a little early so that I could get a good spot for the Til We Meet Again Goodbye in the atrium on the last night.  I thought I had a good spot and this lady, leans thru and pulls her 6 foot husband in front of me with no apologies to me.  She said, you don't have kids so this isn't a big deal for you.  Needless to say, I have their heads in all my pictures.
> Oh well,




i went to a concert once that was general admission, no seats, and there was this guy, had to be about 6'5 who moved, with his girlfriend, right infront of me. i asked him politely if he could scoot over just a tad(only maybe 5 inches) considering there was a lot of room to his right, because i couldn't see. his girlfriend gave me a nasty look and told me "We're not moving, so deal with it".......well i "accidently" stepped on her foot......which was dawning a pair of sandals at the time, while "moving" to another spot. good times!


----------



## LiLIrishChick63

Daisimae said:
			
		

> Both of these happened at night time shows:
> 
> The first was while we were waiting for the Main St Electrical Parade.   I have to use a ECV in the parks.  We ate dinner and went to get our places very early for the parade.  We found a place in front of Main St and settled in.  The was a small space in front of the ECV and wheelchairs for a companion to sit.  Hubby elected to wait and sit in one of the planter's benches behind me.  As the time of the parade got closer, more than one person stopped to ask if they could sit there.  After a while everyone around me responded "NO", before I could.  Well, this one woman, in Eastern Indian dress, didn't even ask.  She just flipped up her long top and was ready to plant her bottom in front of me.  EVERYONE around me yelled "NO" before she even got half-way down.  She just looked at all of us and stared at us like we were crazy, then just walked off.  Even if she didn't know english, she could have gestured to ask if it was ok.  And, what made her think she could get a curb side seat 10 minutes before a parade anyway?  In the end hubby elected to stay on the planter bench and I gave the space in front of me to a couple who had their teenage children nearby.  They were very grateful and helped hubby move the ECV off the curb later on.
> 
> The second incident happened at Fantasmic.  We did the dinner thing to get good seats.  Hubby was tired and didn't want to stay for Fantasmic, so he went back to the hotel.  I got into the handicapped area of the reserved seating and a little while later the CM's started general admission.  The theatre filled up very quickly.  Well, when there was standing room only, people started trying to sit on the two benches in front of me.  They had handicapped decals on them and were for the families of people in wheelchairs.   The CM's gently told people that they could not sit there and made them move.  As the theatre really filled up, this guy goes to move his  family to these benches.  The  CM tells him "NO", and he pulls out papers, and starts pointing to them and yelling at the CM about the "resort fees" he paid!  As soon as the CM's back was turned, he sat on those benches and motioned for his family to join him, which they did.  The saddest part of the story is that families who had disabled people in their parties had no place to sit.  I was shocked at the rudness and held one little boy on my knees thru the show.
> 
> In fact, there was a shocking lack of courtesy toward people using wheelchairs and ECV's.  This was my first trip having to use one.  I was kicked, ignored, delibertely stood in front of, had doors slammed in my face and had rude comments made to me.  Some people would see me and deliberately would cross my path to try to "beat" me before they got run over.  I took to honking my horn and telling people, esp. kids, not to try it because I didn't want them to get hurt.  Hubby said that I needed him to run interference for me.  It really was shocking.  I posted about it on the (Dis)Abilities board when we got back.
> 
> 
> I'm going to need an ECV in August too.  But, hubby won't be there.  My Sister is going to have to help me.
> 
> Daisimae




when i went to Universal 2 years ago i had to get a wheel chair. i have hypoglycemia and sometimes i have a hard time walking around. anyway, most of the time people were very nice to me. the employee's there were friendly and i got upfront for some of the shows and people would open doors for me. but one incident kind of bothered me. i was at a restaurant with my boyfriend and we were talking about our reservations to the one hostess and i said "should i leave the chair out here, or is there a place to sit with it inside?" and she completley ignored me and asked my boyfriend "can she walk?".......it kind of irked me. she knew i was capable of talking.


----------



## LiLIrishChick63

Pig Pen said:
			
		

> This happened in Dec 2001 -
> 
> We were waiting in line for Thunder Mt and heard hollering and screaming ahead of us.  We saw a man grabbing and hitting a girl who was probably about 10 yo.  Evidently she was afraid to ride the train and he was mad about it.  At one point he started to strangle her.  A couple of CMs witnessed the entire thing and didn't do anything.  The man and girl were with several other people (members of the family I assume).  The dad and daughter eventually got out of line and disappeared.  Later in the day we saw them again outside HM.  She was sitting on a bench crying and had red fingermarks on her throat and bruises on her face.  I guess she was afraid of HM too.
> 
> I felt bad for her but what are you supposed to do?




strangleing her!?! oh my lord! i would have went up to a CM and insisted that i wouldn't leave until they called security. he would have probably got thrown in jail for that. it's time like those i wish i had my video camera. i'd show security when they showed up


----------



## LiLIrishChick63

Grog said:
			
		

> Thanks   She really does want to. Right now we are both under a lot of stress due to family problems (it involves other family members. Our relationship is going great), so right now isn't the best time for her to approach this. She has mentioned recently about wanting to quit and I think she is sincere about it. I think once the other stuff is behind us we will sit down and seriously talk about it.




stress isn't an excuse. i've seen what smoking does first hand with lung cancer and it's something i wouldn't wish on my worst enemy. the faster the better for her to stop!


----------



## LiLIrishChick63

2 years ago in December i was waiting for the Spectro Magic Light Parade to start. my boyfriend and i went really early to get good seats(it's my favorite parade). we sat there for about 2 hours, and as you FL residents know, it does get pretty cold down there in December once the sun goes down. i want to say it was about 40 degrees. anyway, a woman, who is definatly from a foreign country, comes up behind me with her son and a few family members. so her son was in a stroller and i had moved so the little boy could have a clear view between me and my boyfriend. but mommy still wasn't happy with the arrangement. she kept running the stroller into my back. she kept doing it, and giving me dirty looks and talking in her language(i do believe they were muslim) to the other family members. finally she ran into me one last time and i grabbed the stroller before it hit me and gently(remember, there's still a kid in here) guided it back to it's spot. she stopped after that. anyway, so later on she somehow gets a Turkey Leg and is eating it, with peices falling off into her son's stroller all over him. she didn't even pay attention to where the fallen peices were going. it made me so aggrivated but i continuted to watch the parade


----------



## tlbwriter

LiLIrishChick63 said:
			
		

> the mother said that she begged her for it and if she didn't get her permission she'd get it done herself anyway........


Let's see... I don't want my child to do something, but I know that if I tell her "no," she'll do it anyway, so I say yes... sounds like a parenting strategy doomed to failure!


----------



## bigmerle1966

Not shocking but kind of aggravating. This past trip we stayed at POR. During our first 3 days there was a Pampered Chef thing going on with about 800 staying at POR alone. I don't know if this was just consultants or they and their families, but we seemed to follow them to whichever parks they were going to each day. This was on extra magic hour days too. But we left Epcot at a time that we thought would be okay before everyone else, at about 11pm LOL. Well we got to the line for the POR bus and the line was through all the lanes of the line and back past the bus transportation building. There were several hundred people in line. My cousin and friends son both went and stood in line while me, my friend, her two youngest and another cousin waited on a bench. We actually waited for over an hour to get on a bus. A woman came and sat down on the next bench over and my cousin made the comment, in a nuetral tone, not nasty or anything, that maybe PC should have chartered buses for their people. This woman says "They paid for us to come here just like you did" in an outraged tone than suddenly gets up and runs to get in the Corrinado Springs line that was only through half of the lanes with maybe 50 people in line.   

And then we perpetrated a shocking thing ourselves. We got in line with the two who waited when they got to the end of the lanes and waited through the rest of the lanes. By this time the transportation people had called for reinforcements and were loading two buses at a time. As we get to the front of the line my friends youngest, who is four, suddenly announces that he has to pee. He had been taken to the bathroom once already by his brother less than a half hour before. At this point we had been waiting to get on a bus for over an hour and the line for POR was still as long as before. He couldn't wait so I emptied a water bottle and we all huddled around him while he peed in it. We're all laughing hysterically and I am standing there thinking, "Someone is going to report this on the DISboards, I know it"


----------



## Jen D

bigmerle1966 said:
			
		

> We're all laughing hysterically and I am standing there thinking, "Someone is going to report this on the DISboards, I know it"



Everytime I had to nurse my seven month old on our last trip-- which I often did during rides and shows to keep him quiet and stop him from making noise and disturbing others... I wondered if one of the anti-public nursing crowd was going to report me on this thread.


----------



## musicalSaranader

LiLIrishChick63 said:
			
		

> when i worked at Claire's i used to pierce ears and a lot of them were on kids between 2-9 and in those ages children freak out because the pain(which isn't really bad) and the noise(which scares them more) and the kids never wanted to get their ears pierced and the parents would literlary force them. i've had parents screaming at their kids and i've had them tell me "oh i'll sit on her and you can do it".........well since i was the Manager on Duty most of the nights(because i was by myself) i told them "i'm sorry but if your child really does not want this done, i'm not going to do it" and they'd get mad and i'd explain to them that there was another piercing place in the mall if they'd like to go there or that they can call and speak to my manager if they wanted to. most of the time they just left mumbling obcenities to me. it just amazes me what some parents do to their kids.



Good for you!  If it was up to me, _forcing_ kids to get their ears pierced would count as child abuse.


----------



## roberrl187

Holy Cow.  It has taken me the better part of a week to read each post.  I cannot believe that I havent' seen some of these things in the parks.  I am going next month and will keep my eyes open for something to report.


----------



## Handbag Lady

Well gee thanks!

After reading all of that, for our upcoming WDW trip I can't drink from a fountain, touch a rail, look at anyone else, eat any food with a fork that is not served in sealed plastic, or sit any place near a wee one in a diaper!   

Some time ago at Disneyland we saw a lady change her kid's diaper in Cosmic Waves in TL. Total ew factor. I wonder if that's why they took out that attraction?


----------



## Daydreamer

One of my most shocking, or aggravating, moments came during our last trip.  I was in line with my three children waiting to ride the Magic Carpets of Aladdin.  As we were waiting a child, maybe 5 years old, pushes past us.  I though he was trying to get with his family so I didn't pay much attention.  In a minute a very large man tries pushing through saying he needs to get with his child, the little boy who has just pushed through.  After the man has made it through he proceeds to tell everyone they need to move to the side so his wife and older son can join him.  Once they are all together he tells the smallest child to push forward through the line again.  

I guess people like this should know they will get what's coming to them.  They no more than get on the ride until the youngest son is complaining that he doesn't feel good.  During the ride he gets sick and covers dear old Dad not once but twice before they can leave the magic carpet.


----------



## Mom Of 2 Girls

In May (2005) we were part of the group of people who were next up to get on Goofy's Barnstormer rollercoaster.  The previous riders were all getting up and exiting the rollercoaster --- except for two riders.  They had decided they could stay on the ride and ride it again.  The CMs working the ride told them several times that they would have to get out and then they could get back in line if they wanted to ride again.  They just sat there and said, "No. We can go again."  I was in total shock as I could not believe what I was seeing.    

They did eventually get up but not before insisting that they should be able to stay on and ride again.


----------



## nancycg56

Daydreamer said:
			
		

> I guess people like this should know they will get what's coming to them.  They no more than get on the ride until the youngest son is complaining that he doesn't feel good.  During the ride he gets sick and covers dear old Dad not once but twice before they can leave the magic carpet.



Gives new meaning to the phrase what goes around, comes around, LOL!

I just have to wonder what makes some feel they are entitled to butt in front of everyone else in line


----------



## Belle5

Daydreamer said:
			
		

> One of my most shocking, or aggravating, moments came during our last trip.  I was in line with my three children waiting to ride the Magic Carpets of Aladdin.  As we were waiting a child, maybe 5 years old, pushes past us.  I though he was trying to get with his family so I didn't pay much attention.  In a minute a very large man tries pushing through saying he needs to get with his child, the little boy who has just pushed through.  After the man has made it through he proceeds to tell everyone they need to move to the side so his wife and older son can join him.  Once they are all together he tells the smallest child to push forward through the line again.
> 
> I guess people like this should know they will get what's coming to them.  They no more than get on the ride until the youngest son is complaining that he doesn't feel good.  During the ride he gets sick and covers dear old Dad not once but twice before they can leave the magic carpet.


That certainly gives new meaning to someone getting their "just desserts"!!!


----------



## MaryKatesMom

bump


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

This was not at a Disney park, but it WAS shocking.

We went to a water park on Monday.  We're standing there in the queue and there is a girl in a bikini in the row next to us.  She has her belly button pierced.  She is looking at the spike (or whatever it is that she had poked through there) and she starts squeezing it.  Gunk comes oozing out.  She wipes the gunk off with her finger, wipes her finger on her swimsuit, and proceeds to squeeze MORE gunk out of it!  YUCK!!!    

More chlorine over here, please!!  Some things REALLY don't belong in public.


----------



## disneymouse

ok, the most shocking moment for us was at AKL pool area this past june.
 my husband and i were walking around the pool looking for some chairs. HOT day so lots of people around the pool. we walked past this one lady (her chair next to a heavy traffic area, i might add) she was laid completely back in her chair wearing headphones, acouple of bottles of beer next to her chair. however...her swimsuit didn't cover the fact that her 'hedges needed a good trim"


----------



## mitros

Good Lord, some people got no couth! [pardon me while I puke!! }


----------



## GrumpyBa*D

i was bad,  
last year while waiting in the lobby for the CBJ, i was standing in a somewhat crowded lobby when another family came in.  i had been standing there a while when one of the kids, 5 or 6 starting jumoing up and grabbing the ropes and began swinging on the rope he kicked me three or four times with the parents standing there with their heads up their butt.... i gave him a stare and he kept doing it hitting me...... well finally when the kid was taking a running jump to grab the rope i lifted it and he fell flat on his butt......  


ok so i'm mean, the child didn't get hurt and must have known he was wrong because he didn't tell his parents just his older brother.... you know what he stopped doing it...... i just have to ask sometimes what the hell are parents thinking sometimes????


----------



## mitros

You ain't bad, your GOOD! Too bad the parents  weren't trying for the rope as well!


----------



## kupperman

jackskellingtonsgirl said:
			
		

> This was not at a Disney park, but it WAS shocking.
> 
> We went to a water park on Monday.  We're standing there in the queue and there is a girl in a bikini in the row next to us.  She has her belly button pierced.  She is looking at the spike (or whatever it is that she had poked through there) and she starts squeezing it.  Gunk comes oozing out.  She wipes the gunk off with her finger, wipes her finger on her swimsuit, and proceeds to squeeze MORE gunk out of it!  YUCK!!!
> 
> More chlorine over here, please!!  Some things REALLY don't belong in public.



That is the most disgusting thing I've heard in a while!


----------



## eclectics

jackskellingtonsgirl said:
			
		

> This was not at a Disney park, but it WAS shocking.
> 
> We went to a water park on Monday.  We're standing there in the queue and there is a girl in a bikini in the row next to us.  She has her belly button pierced.  She is looking at the spike (or whatever it is that she had poked through there) and she starts squeezing it.  Gunk comes oozing out.  She wipes the gunk off with her finger, wipes her finger on her swimsuit, and proceeds to squeeze MORE gunk out of it!  YUCK!!!
> 
> More chlorine over here, please!!  Some things REALLY don't belong in public.



I was just about to get a snack. You saved me 500 calories! EWWWWWWW and DOUBLE GROSS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stingmom

We had dinner at Kona Cafe the other night and this family came in with their 3 children.  The 2 older ones were in their early teens and the youngest was somewhere around 8 - 10 y/o.  Well, it was pretty evident the youngest child had austism or (something very similar, but not Down's).  Now mind you, Kona Cafe was not quiet.  The waterfall in the lobby right next to it and all the other noise funneling in from the lounge and guests waiting was very OVER-stimulating, even for myself.  The young boy had a few "outbursts" sitting between his parents and the monther actually had the nerve to lean and, geez, I can hardly write this...  She told her autistic son to "shut up!"

Me and DH were very disgusted and disturbed by this.  Perhaps next time they might switch off dining with their kids while one stays in the room or at least takes their special child to a place more quiet and not so stimulating.

I was pretty sure I had seen it all until then!!


----------



## VSL

DisneyDiver said:
			
		

> We always get called English on holiday, we've grown to accept it, but occasionally you get someone who gets it right - that someone (the only person in Florida so far to correctly identify my rather stereotypical Scottish accent) was a server at the HRC in USO.



Unfortunately, most non-UKers seem to think that Welsh people _are_ English  

While people can see that English, Scottish and Irish people are different, they usually confuse Wales as being a part of England!

Wales is a country of its own  

To call Welsh/Scottish/Irish people English is like saying that...
Canadians are American, or
New Zealanders are Australian, or
Portuguese are Spanish, or
Austrians are German, or
Japanese are Chinese, etc.

Sorry, drifting OT - but it really winds me up when I'm abroad!

(BTW, I don't dislike English people - they're my fellow Brits!)


----------



## tlbwriter

bigmerle1966 said:
			
		

> Not shocking but kind of aggravating. This past trip we stayed at POR. During our first 3 days there was a Pampered Chef thing going on with about 800 staying at POR alone. I don't know if this was just consultants or they and their families, but we seemed to follow them to whichever parks they were going to each day.


I just went to a PC show last week, and the consultant was telling us about her great trip to Disneyworld!   It *was* entire families. Must have been an incredible horde if they all went to the same places at the same time!



			
				vsl said:
			
		

> To call Welsh/Scottish/Irish people English is like saying that...
> Canadians are American


I thought people who live in the Americas, but not in the United States, didn't like the U.S. claiming title to the word "American." Is that not true?


----------



## Mortlives

tlbwriter said:
			
		

> I thought people who live in the Americas, but not in the United States, didn't like the U.S. claiming title to the word "American." Is that not true?



It does seem odd, in a way, but United Statesian seems a little awkward, so what would be the alternative?    Perhaps the rest of us can agree to  designate ourselves North American, Central American or South American, when not specifically referring to our nationalities and leave the plain designation for citizens of the USA. Otherwise, maybe we could have a contest to come up with a better name? 

Kungaloosh!
Morticia.


----------



## tlbwriter

Mortlives said:
			
		

> It does seem odd, in a way, but United Statesian seems a little awkward, so what would be the alternative?    Perhaps the rest of us can agree to  designate ourselves North American, Central American or South American, when not specifically referring to our nationalities and leave the plain designation for citizens of the USA. Otherwise, maybe we could have a contest to come up with a better name?


I guess the problem isn't with saying "I'm an American..." like you said, there really isn't a substitute for that, nor should we want one.   I think the problem is when someone asks "where are you from?" and the answer is "I'm from America." It kind of implies that the U.S. is _all_ of "America," and that Canadians, Mexicans, etc. don't live in the Americas. Or so I've heard.


----------



## musicalSaranader

Mortlives said:
			
		

> It does seem odd, in a way, but United Statesian seems a little awkward, so what would be the alternative?



United Statesian...I like it!!!


----------



## live and let live

gshoemate said:
			
		

> It always shocks me when I see girls around the age of 7 or 8 and they have their belly buttons pierced.  A few years back we were told my a mom, I think they were from England, that it is normal over there for young girls to have them pierced.  And here I didn't even get my ears pierced until I was like 15.




Just to give you all some hope lol, i'm from England and kids with belly buttons pierced is not a normal thing where i'm from at least. Thats actually really shocked me young kids having their belly pierced


----------



## Dustmouse

Magic Kingdom, June 2001- Standing on the very crowded raised train platform near Splash Mountain, middle aged, non-American dad drags 3 yr old DS to the railing and has him pee to the lower walkway.  Could have done it off the other side into the bushes, but no....straight to the sidewalk below.  (My DS age 7 was in total shock!)


----------



## LindsayDunn228

live and let live said:
			
		

> Just to give you all some hope lol, i'm from England and kids with belly buttons pierced is not a normal thing where i'm from at least. Thats actually really shocked me young kids having their belly pierced



I'm from the USA. I HATE to see young kids with their belly buttons pierced!! My mother would have killed me if I'd done that to myself. I will definitely joing you on that one


----------



## shaylahc

I will never forget in 1997 on our first trip to Disney we witnessed domestic violence at Epcot.  It was a family from another country (I think they were speaking German) and the husband was having a tantrum, screaming at his wife.  Their kids were crying and the wife was trying very hard to diffuse the situation.  She begins to walk away and the husband runs behind her and kicks her in the butt!    Everyone around them stops and their jaws pretty much hit the floor.  A few people walk up to them, I overheard one person say "We don't do that in this country" (I am sure they don't do that in most countries....) and someone asked the wife if she was ok.  The husband continued screaming and ranting and stomped off.  That incident has stayed with me forever


----------



## VSL

live and let live said:
			
		

> Just to give you all some hope lol, i'm from England and kids with belly buttons pierced is not a normal thing where i'm from at least. Thats actually really shocked me young kids having their belly pierced



Yes, I'm Welsh but as we all generally have the same customs throughout the UK, I can back you up on this  

Now.. I DID have my bellybutton pierced when I was 14yrs old, but let me explain:
My mother is a bit of a 'I wish I was still 19yrs old' mother. She'd had my ears pierced twice before I was 3yrs old(!) - I can even remember running away the second time because it hurt so much! Also, the Spice Girls were out and I wanted my tongue pierced but I couldn't have that done so she ENCOURAGED me to get my bellybutton AND my nose pierced! I only went for the bellybutton option (and it tickled rather than hurt - and, luckily, no infection).

Weirdly, I'm not like my mother much at all (I don't wear make-up and stuff either).


Back ON Topic:
I thought of one thing I found a little strange when I was in WDW (can't remember if it was '98 or '99). We were waiting for a bus back to the All Stars Resorts from MGM in the evening. A bus pulled up, someone in a wheelchair and two companions got on, and it drove off! There would have been room for plenty more, but nope - off they went!
Maybe there is a reason for this though, but I can't think of one  

Keep 'em coming!
(It took me about a week of sporadic reading to get through this thread, BTW)


----------



## jjarman

Oh, I just remembered one.  This happened in June of 2002.  We were staying at POFQ and I believe we had gone back to the resort for a break and DS and I were going back to the parks by ourselves.  When we got on there was this guy who looked to be homeless or near to it sitting on the empty bus right by the driver.  I know there are people of all types that go to WDW but this guy was not a guest.  He was very dirty, carried a dirty backpack and looked very dazed and confused (come to think of it I look that way after a long day in the parks but back to my comment).  I didnt think too much of it but when we pulled in at POR to pick up other guests the guy tried to get off.  The driver said no this is not your stop and he stayed on.  Later on he dropped him off on one of the roads on the way to the parks.  I guess he had given him a ride.


----------



## JujiD

This happened about 12 yrs ago.  We were in Morocco at Epcot and my BIL wanted to buy something.  The CM took his money and gave him change out of his pocket.  He never went to the cash register. It really didn't click right away but  he obviously was stealing.  My BIL, a former CM, reported it that night.  They told him it would be taken care of.  The next morning my BIL checked up on it and he was told the CM was on his way back to Morocco.


----------



## rayelias

JujiD said:
			
		

> This happened about 12 yrs ago. We were in Morocco at Epcot and my BIL wanted to buy something. The CM took his money and gave him change out of his pocket. He never went to the cash register. It really didn't click right away but he obviously was stealing. My BIL, a former CM, reported it that night. They told him it would be taken care of. The next morning my BIL checked up on it and he was told the CM was on his way back to Morocco.


 
Good thing he didn't try that in Morocco (the country).  Might have lost a hand for a stunt like that!


----------



## jcat2312

WOW!! I finally got through the whole thread!!

BUMP BUMP BUMP!  

THIS THREAD IS AWESOME


----------



## Pineapple Princess

Yesterday my husband and I went to the Magic kingom. At one point in the afternoon it was raining and we figured it would be more fun to go on the TTA while waiting for our fast pass for Buzz to mature. When we got around the first corner I was assulted by a big puff of smoke. We did a quick look around and the man sitting in front of us was smoking. I get major headaches from exposure, not to mention that we were on a ride, so my husband asked the man to not smoke. The man nodded and then(this is what puts it on this board and not the smoking rant one) he threw his LIT cigerette over the edge! I am still in shock over that...


----------



## jcat2312

Pineapple Princess said:
			
		

> Yesterday my husband and I went to the Magic kingom. At one point in the afternoon it was raining and we figured it would be more fun to go on the TTA while waiting for our fast pass for Buzz to mature. When we got around the first corner I was assulted by a big puff of smoke. We did a quick look around and the man sitting in front of us was smoking. I get major headaches from exposure, not to mention that we were on a ride, so my husband asked the man to not smoke. The man nodded and then(this is what puts it on this board and not the smoking rant one) he threw his LIT cigerette over the edge! I am still in shock over that...




That is totally ridiculous!  First of all, how could anyone be so ignorant to smoke on a ride?  Second of all, he could have hit anyone with the flying cigarette.  I am a smoker, but I would never do this.  There are places to smoke....


----------



## MI mom of 3

bump...


----------



## Lanie

This one was more of a shock to me...I am in front of the Living Seas Pavillion at Epcot, and I stop to look at the Nemo display and tell my boyfriend it is so pretty and I am so happy to be in WDW for the first time  ... He doesn't answer me, but I hear this weird little sound   I turn around, and there is a 7 feet sea creature about 5 inches from my nose     Of course, I screamed like a girl!!! Everybody around me were laughing really hard (including the sea creature   ), and my boyfriend was almost rolling on the ground   .   
To this day, he still thinks this is the funniest thing ever, while I almost had a heart attack!


----------



## Hollymom1229

Pineapple Princess said:
			
		

> Yesterday my husband and I went to the Magic kingom. At one point in the afternoon it was raining and we figured it would be more fun to go on the TTA while waiting for our fast pass for Buzz to mature. When we got around the first corner I was assulted by a big puff of smoke. We did a quick look around and the man sitting in front of us was smoking. I get major headaches from exposure, not to mention that we were on a ride, so my husband asked the man to not smoke. The man nodded and then(this is what puts it on this board and not the smoking rant one) he threw his LIT cigerette over the edge! I am still in shock over that...



WOW!!!    I can't believe anyone is that ignorant.  I'm a smoker, and this entire mentality baffles me.


----------



## DisneyWorld Delight

Your boyfriend is right.  Very Funny.


----------



## Lanie

BUMP  
 Too good to loose!!!


----------



## disneymom727

BonnieA said:
			
		

> This happened on my last trip about 3 weeks ago.  My niece and I were walking in the World Showcase.  This older gentleman on an ECV riding by, legs spread, with part of his "anatomy" peaking out of his shorts.
> At typhoon lagoon a family proceeds to change the kids out of their suits right in front of us.  The children (boy and girl) were happily naked and mom/dad even proceeded to pour bottled water over them to "clean" them?  Then the mom/dad both changed out of their suits under a towel.  The way the guy was doing it we were waiting to get mooned...we did.  Can't understand why they changed on the beach, the dressing rooms were not crowded at that time.




This made me laugh so hard I am crying!!!


----------



## Tony Toon

Not at WDW but at Sea World where we witnessed one of the most comical situations at the end of the Clyde and Seymour sealion show a couple of weeks ago.   Picture this....

The show comes to its normal conclusion and everyone gets up to leave.   Unnoticed in the front wheelchair row, someones granny (still in wheelchair) somehow is unknowingly bumped from behind and begins her journey very slowly but oh so unerringly across the pathway straight towards the glass wall of the sealion tank with Clyde perched up on the top of the wall - and all completely unnoticed.   The wall is high enough that she was never in any real danger but as she approaches the glass she decides that her best means of defence is.....to put her umbrella up!     It is at this point that her carer (?) realises what is happening and runs after the wheelchair arms in air, catching the runaway just in the nick of time.   

I turned to my wife, DS (15) and DD (18) - "Did you see that?" I asked.   The glee displayed on their faces answered my question.   We all had seen it - but as we looked around us, wiping away our tears, we realised that we alone seemed to have noticed this moment of supreme farce.

Just had to share, although undoubtedly it has lost some of its impact in retelling.


----------



## asta

I finally have a shock (or maybe a disgust) to share.  On Sat, 7/16 we were eating breakfast at the HRH (Universal).  A lady came in with what appeared to be her husband and son.  She was wearing a black thong bikinni covered by a very open weaved crochet cover up.  The last thing I want to see anytime, let alone in a restaurant, is someone's bare bottom.  It is beyond disgust to think of sitting in a chair after her barely covered bottom has been all over it.  (Quick, someone grab a sanitizing wipe.)  How can a health code that doesn't allow bare feet in a restaurant, allow bare bottoms.


----------



## jac199

My friend and I went to see Shaft at DTD in 2000.  The theater was pretty empty because it was an early mid-week show.  Now when I say the theater was empty I mean there were like 20 people in the place, there were a bunch of empty rows and this couple decides to sit just one seat away from my friend and me.  About half way through the movie, out of the corner of my eye, I see the guy squirm in his seat then lift his girlfriend on to his lap.  I couldnt believe it when he starts bouncing her on his lap, its obvious whats going on.  I choked on my popcorn and nudged my friend to see if she was seeing the same thing.  Her jaw was on the floor, looking over in disbelief.  We werent in the last row of the theater, I wonder what the people behind us thought.  The best part was while the guy is doing his thing the girl is totally caught up in the movie, laughing at the jokes.  My friend and I still laugh about that part.


----------



## GingerbreadCoffin

I can't believe that man just tossed a lit cigarette overboard. Would if it had landed in a stroller   

This isn't something I watched happen but something that happened to me. Back in December 2004 my family decided to eat at Pecos Bill's. The kids and I got a table outside while DH went inside to order our food. I kept noticing all the birds running around under tables and I was a bit scared. I am terrified of anything with wings  . Out of nowhere I look up from the ground and this HUUUUGE crow is flying right for me. It drive bombs me and skimmed the top of my pink,maribou feather Minnit Mouse ears  . Everyone sitting near us just stopped eating and started flipping out. People ran indoors with trays ,covered their children asked if I was alright. The sad part was that I didn't even have any food


----------



## WeemanMom




----------



## WeemanMom

LiLIrishChick63 said:
			
		

> when i worked at Claire's i used to pierce ears and a lot of them were on kids between 2-9 and in those ages children freak out because the pain(which isn't really bad) and the noise(which scares them more) and the kids never wanted to get their ears pierced and the parents would literlary force them. i've had parents screaming at their kids and i've had them tell me "oh i'll sit on her and you can do it".........well since i was the Manager on Duty most of the nights(because i was by myself) i told them "i'm sorry but if your child really does not want this done, i'm not going to do it" and they'd get mad and i'd explain to them that there was another piercing place in the mall if they'd like to go there or that they can call and speak to my manager if they wanted to. most of the time they just left mumbling obcenities to me. it just amazes me what some parents do to their kids.




Try this one...my daughter was about eight when she had her ears pierced.  She had begged me for months because her cousin had her's done.  I took her to a place that did both ears at the same time.  Only problem...one girl was out sick, they would need to be done separately.  Against my better judgement (after, literally twenty minutes of begging) I agreed to let her have one and then the other ear done.  The woman at the piercing stand just smiled...she had to have known.  

Pop goes the first year and my dearly, devoted, wonderful child that just begged for this looks me straight in the eye and says....

*'I CAN'T BELIEVE YOU MADE ME DO THIS!!!!'*  

My DH and DS were four stores down (in the Disney Store) and they heard her yell.  

Yea, that's the last time I trusted her for a long time.

Now at the ripe old age of 13, we can laugh about it.


----------



## WeemanMom

MickeyMouseGal said:
			
		

> This isn't really 'shocking', but we thought it was weird.
> On the monorail from the Magic Kingdom to the Grand Floridian, a young couple boarded with their infant.  He/she was tiny, probably just a few months old and in one of those transport system thingys.  Not a traditional stroller, but one of those things you pop the carseat into.  So, the baby was totally reclining, just looking at the celing of the monorail.  Apparently, the baby was laughing or smiling because the parents were laughing their heads off at the baby and snapping picture after picture.  Under normal circumstances, we wouldn't have even noticed, but it was AFTER closing time at the MK and it was pitch black outside.  Each time they took a picture, everyone in the monorail car was blinded by the flash.  One or two pics would have been fine, but this couple must have taken a dozen or more pictures between the MK and the TTC.  When they finally got off, the remaining people in the car all collectively said, "Oh, Thank Goodness!"
> Don't flame me for complaining about people taking pictures of their kids, but they must have taken a whole roll of the exact same thing.  Aside from the fact that it was inconsiderate to use the flash in the dark in such a confined area.  I had white flash spots in my eyes for the rest of the way to the GF!




Take solice in knowing that pictures taken in that much darkness with a flash often do not come out clearly.  They really needed to turn off the flash and open the shutter.  They probably got home and developed their pictures only to find out they could barely see their child.


----------



## cancilla

My most horrifying experience at the MK: I heard someone shouting from the direction of the river and turned to take a look. The CM in the little top room of the paddlewheeler was yelling at the top of his voice at a woman on the deck below him. The woman had a baby in one of those packs that holds the baby on her front. She was leaning all the way over the edge of the rail, so that her baby's head was pointing down, and she wasn't holding on to it.

I can't describe how paniced the CM looked while he yelled for her to stop leaning over the rail. I'm sure he could imagine (as I did) that poor baby sliding out...

I still feel a cold chill when I think about it.

--Dominick


----------



## DisneyMom5

I don't think she ever posted this herself, so...
My best friend and her family were in WDW in January.  The finger scan was brand new, and to her dismay, she had a park guest in line in front of her that had something wrong with the structure of his hand.  The scan would not take.  The poor man, the CMs didn't stop trying and ask for id, as I am told they would now.  They just kept yelling at him to place his fingers this way and that.  My friend was mortified for the man.

Second - they were at FOTLK at AK, and best friend's b.i.l. had never been, and as they are watching the show b.i.l. says "wow, look at the fire!   Is that supposed to happen?"  And sure enough, the scenery had caught on fire.
They even got it on video.  
Happily, so far no weird things like that have happened to my family!  I guess its only a matter of time.


----------



## wilma-bride

Last year we saw a woman drag her child, kicking and screaming onto ToT.  The poor child really did not want to ride it and screamed blue murder through the whole ride.  The worst thing - not one person said anything to her, even the CMs.  We could still hear her screaming as we walked away from ToT after and the woman going 'For Christ's sake, it wasn't that bad, stop making such a fuss'.


----------



## DisneyWorld Delight

I totally forgot about this...

My husband got a shock.  

This January, we went to the "World" without our children.  Our last night, of course he went to bed as soon as we got back to the room and I packed everything we wouldn't need at 5:45 am.  I must have finally crawled into bed at midnight.

In the night, I look at the clock and it reads *6:30am!!!!*  So I literally jump out of bed and start hissing "get up,  I didn't hear the alarm clock.  We are late," or something to that effect.  We have to be at the airport, like *NOW*.  I am sucking down toothpaste and just thinking of how the CMs at the WL front desk are going to see a whirlwind of me, sprinting through the automatic doors, can anyone say "express checkout."  So we are fully dressed, throwing suitcases on our shoulders and I glance at the TV.  2:10am.  The alarm clock was wrong.  And just to give you some background, my husband is not easily amused, or laid back AT ALL.  DH is NOT happy. (Thank goodness for that TV, can you imagine if we had made it to the car!) 

So I guess it all turned out ok.  We got 3 more hours of sleep (in different beds) and made it to the airport on time.


----------



## WeemanMom

This one really had me laughing!  I loved it!!!  

Probably because I could just see something like that happening to me.  

p.s....served DH right for not at least checking one thing...the clock.


----------



## pdchris

Tony Toon said:
			
		

> Not at WDW but at Sea World where we witnessed one of the most comical situations at the end of the Clyde and Seymour sealion show a couple of weeks ago.   Picture this....
> 
> The show comes to its normal conclusion and everyone gets up to leave.   Unnoticed in the front wheelchair row, someones granny (still in wheelchair) somehow is unknowingly bumped from behind and begins her journey very slowly but oh so unerringly across the pathway straight towards the glass wall of the sealion tank with Clyde perched up on the top of the wall - and all completely unnoticed.   The wall is high enough that she was never in any real danger but as she approaches the glass she decides that her best means of defence is.....to put her umbrella up!     It is at this point that her carer (?) realises what is happening and runs after the wheelchair arms in air, catching the runaway just in the nick of time.
> 
> I turned to my wife, DS (15) and DD (18) - "Did you see that?" I asked.   The glee displayed on their faces answered my question.   We all had seen it - but as we looked around us, wiping away our tears, we realised that we alone seemed to have noticed this moment of supreme farce.
> 
> Just had to share, although undoubtedly it has lost some of its impact in retelling.



ROFLMAO
That was great!  Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## WeemanMom

crazee4mickey said:
			
		

> I am so glad to hear you didn't "give in" to your DD--too many times you see parents give in to avoid an embarrassing scene and it doesn't teach the kids anything!  As for calling her a little snothead, I'm sorry but that just makes me giggle!



I agree that too often parents try to 'avoid the scene' by giving in.  As parents we have to remember there is another way to avoid the scene...take the child home (or in this case, back to the hotel).  I have a son (10 yrs old) with special needs.  At times he loses control, simply cannot control his own behavior.  He has gone past the line where he can settle down.  In the past he would simply not try to control his out bursts/meltdowns (usually caused by over-stimulation...loud place, high activity levels, sudden changes in schedules, etc).  

Because DH and I have stuck to it and not allowed him to use this as an excuse he has learned to (to some degree) control himself.  Or he will tell us he is becoming overwhelmed and remove himself from the situation.  

This was learned because he didn't like missing out on window shopping (hey, just MIGHT get something), missed trips to miniature golf, movies, etc., removal from a restuarant.  

Now at the age og ten he fully realizes that he is the only person responsible for his own actions AND we no longer are the family in the (insert actitivity here) causing the scene.


----------



## MELSMICE

DisneyWorld Delight said:
			
		

> I totally forgot about this...
> 
> My husband got a shock.
> 
> This January, we went to the "World" without our children.  Our last night, of course he went to bed as soon as we got back to the room and I packed everything we wouldn't need at 5:45 am.  I must have finally crawled into bed at midnight.
> 
> In the night, I look at the clock and it reads *6:30am!!!!*  So I literally jump out of bed and start hissing "get up,  I didn't hear the alarm clock.  We are late," or something to that effect.  We have to be at the airport, like *NOW*.  I am sucking down toothpaste and just thinking of how the CMs at the WL front desk are going to see a whirlwind of me, sprinting through the automatic doors, can anyone say "express checkout."  So we are fully dressed, throwing suitcases on our shoulders and I glance at the TV.  2:10am.  The alarm clock was wrong.  And just to give you some background, my husband is not easily amused, or laid back AT ALL.  DH is NOT happy. (Thank goodness for that TV, can you imagine if we had made it to the car!)
> 
> So I guess it all turned out ok.  We got 3 more hours of sleep (in different beds) and made it to the airport on time.


----------



## michellejed

We were waiting for the bus at CBR to go to MK one night and a father, mother and little boy about 4 came and sat on the bench with us, after a few minutes several more families come too.

The little 4 year old quickly goes to the middle of the bus stop and asked his dad OK? and dad says yes.

So this kid starts to sing his heart out and was pretty good to and after about 3 songs the mother gets up and starts to go around with a hat!!

I just sat with my mouth open and when she got to us I just looked at her and said you have got to be kidding!!!

She just looked at me and said oh for gods sake, you cant even pay a buck!!

Some paid and some were like me, no way!


----------



## mitros

Some people, huh? I guess they wanted some extra  spending$$.


----------



## crazee4mickey

Wow now that is really, really tacky!!  It would be bad enough to see parents do this with their child on the street somewhere but at WDW...I wouldn't have put anything in her hat either!
 Just think of the extra cash we could've hauled in with 4 kids singing and dancing


----------



## MosMom

shaylahc said:
			
		

> I will never forget in 1997 on our first trip to Disney we witnessed domestic violence at Epcot.  It was a family from another country (I think they were speaking German) and the husband was having a tantrum, screaming at his wife.  Their kids were crying and the wife was trying very hard to diffuse the situation.  She begins to walk away and the husband runs behind her and kicks her in the butt!    Everyone around them stops and their jaws pretty much hit the floor.  A few people walk up to them, I overheard one person say "We don't do that in this country" (I am sure they don't do that in most countries....) and someone asked the wife if she was ok.  The husband continued screaming and ranting and stomped off.  That incident has stayed with me forever



We had something similar happen to us on our past trip where a man was screaming at his wife and kids and tearing a park map up into little pieces as he was screaming.  He then picked all the pieces up and threw them at his wife and kids.  I literally walked by with my jaw hanging and the wife looked up at everyone with this humiliated look on her face.


----------



## melindaandrob

Sthronds said:
			
		

> This wouldn't be a shock to anyone else but I had a shock last week.  I was riding on Tower of Terror solo (my family will not go on it) and was sitting next to complete strangers.  A few drops into the ride, I got a big shock when my arm was grabbed and held on to by the terrified lady next to me.  It probably scared me more than the rides.  I did not expect that!


----------



## Pixiedust34

MickeyMinnieMommy said:
			
		

> Whew.  I just have to get a life!  It's taken me a couple of weeks to get through these.
> 
> I just wanted to suggest on the diaper changing:  I wiped off the diaper changer with a baby wipe when kids were that small.  After they could walk I used to change their diapers standing up (they wouldn't lie down); I am now better at standing changes than lying-down ones.  Also, the AVERAGE age for boys to be potty trained is now 3 (about 2 1/2 for girls).  Mostly due to disposable diapers, which don't feel wet to the child.
> >>>>>>
> 
> My favorite way to change a diaper in public was to always have a small towel in our diaper bag and to use that as a buffer between baby and surface.
> 
> Hand towels are cheap, easy to carry, and easy to wash.  I bought a whole bunch of cheap, brightly colored kitchen towels (NOT the same color I use in my kitchen!) and used those anytime the babies needed a diaper change in public.  If a towel got unexpectedly dirty, they were cheap enough to throw away if necessary.


----------



## patchchild

I guess I've been lucky to avoid the human shockers so far.  My trip in February had the wide variety of animal shocks though.  Apparently spring comes earlier in Florida than in does in Massachusetts.  Everywhere we looked the animals were celebrating.  I had a great time watching the otters playing in AK until I realized that, "spring was in the air,"  On our safari our guide started to point out a pair of the hooved animals and then paused, simply adding (once again) that, "spring was in the air."  Finally, while enjoying an early morning swim in our hotel pool, the ducks had to join in the fun to...in our pool!  Needless to say that was the last swimming we did there for a while.  The hot tub just seemed safer after that.


----------



## ryanmilla

Tony Toon said:
			
		

> Not at WDW but at Sea World where we witnessed one of the most comical situations at the end of the Clyde and Seymour sealion show a couple of weeks ago.   Picture this....
> 
> The show comes to its normal conclusion and everyone gets up to leave.   Unnoticed in the front wheelchair row, someones granny (still in wheelchair) somehow is unknowingly bumped from behind and begins her journey very slowly but oh so unerringly across the pathway straight towards the glass wall of the sealion tank with Clyde perched up on the top of the wall - and all completely unnoticed.   The wall is high enough that she was never in any real danger but as she approaches the glass she decides that her best means of defence is.....to put her umbrella up!     It is at this point that her carer (?) realises what is happening and runs after the wheelchair arms in air, catching the runaway just in the nick of time.
> 
> I turned to my wife, DS (15) and DD (18) - "Did you see that?" I asked.   The glee displayed on their faces answered my question.   We all had seen it - but as we looked around us, wiping away our tears, we realised that we alone seemed to have noticed this moment of supreme farce.
> 
> Just had to share, although undoubtedly it has lost some of its impact in retelling.




I can just picture a little old lady putting up her umbrella.     It sounds like something out of a Leslie Neilson movie.


----------



## poohangel

Finally, while enjoying an early morning swim in our hotel pool, the ducks had to join in the fun to...in our pool!  Needless to say that was the last swimming we did there for a while.  The hot tub just seemed safer after that.[/QUOTE]


----------



## SyracuseWolvrine

I was at Crystal Palace with a friend, and we were "talking" to Tigger.  Tigger is getting very animated in his responses, and his backside is facing the table next to us.  Next thing I hear is the unmistakable "thunk" noise of a glass hitting the table, and beverage (in this case, pink lemonade) spilling.  I look behind Tigger, and his tail has just managed to knock over the beverage of the teenaged son at the next table.  I started laughing, the friend I was with started laughing, the parents of the spilled-on teenager started laughing, and Tigger puts his hands up to his face, as if he's shocked that he did that, and borrows my napkin, using it to wipe up the spill.  A few minutes later, I was still laughing about it, as was the friend I was with.

(I do feel bad for the spilled-on teenager, but there wasn't much that actually got on him, and his parents seemed to be as amused by the whole incident as I was)


----------



## mitros

Don't think you have to be concerned about the ducks. Every pool we have used at WDW has had ducks in them at one point or another. They keep those pools well treated {chlorine, etc.} so there shouldn't be a problem. Now, if a skunk fell in........


----------



## LARABABE

We have had similar events over the years.  In 1990 at Busch Gardens we could hear grunting noises.  We followed the noises only to find two humungous turtles going at it.  It was hilarious!!!  On a trip to Marineland, Niagara Falls Canada, they had to re-start the killer whale show because all the male was interested in was jumping the female in the corner of the pool.  Can't beat nature!


----------



## eclectics

just bumping


----------



## SplashLover93

dbenlee said:
			
		

> We got back a week ago nd we were also shocked at the number of bigger kids in strollers.  Our DS 6 wouldn't dream of riding a stroller.
> 
> im guilty i do that alot hey if i can fit why walk when you can ride


----------



## ton80

LARABABE said:
			
		

> We have had similar events over the years.  In 1990 at Busch Gardens we could hear grunting noises.  We followed the noises only to find two humungous turtles going at it.  It was hilarious!!!  On a trip to Marineland, Niagara Falls Canada, they had to re-start the killer whale show because all the male was interested in was jumping the female in the corner of the pool.  Can't beat nature!





LOL


----------



## ton80

on our honeymoon in sept of 1998 walking through PI we saw 
Michael Jackson walking about 5 feet over from us with a bunch of 
Bodyguards and (I am not racist) about 30 Asian girls following them
it was the strangest scene !!!!


Dixie Landings 9/98
All Star Sport 9/99
Off Site 05/01
BWV 11/04
AKL 03/05
SSR 11/05


----------



## eclectics

ton80 said:
			
		

> on our honeymoon in sept of 1998 walking through PI we saw
> Michael Jackson walking about 5 feet over from us with a bunch of
> Bodyguards and (I am not racist) about 30 Asian girls following them
> it was the strangest scene !!!!
> 
> 
> Dixie Landings 9/98
> All Star Sport 9/99
> Off Site 05/01
> BWV 11/04
> AKL 03/05
> SSR 11/05




The Japanese have always been one of his biggest fan groups. They seem to think he can do no wrong. They love him there. Oh well, to each his own...


----------



## MickeyMousesGal

My shock happened at the Animal Kingdom while waiting in line to ride Kali River Rapids! My parents and I were standing in line at Kali River Rapids (10 ft. from where you board the ride) and there is this Brazilian family, so we think. The family consisted of a Dad, a Mom, and two girls about 9-12 years old each. The two daughters start to pull up their shirts while waiting in line in front of us. They now have their shirts pulled over their heads and laying on their upper chest. Once we were about 3ft. from boarding, the two girls pulled their shirts off completely!!!!!  We were in complete shock!!!!!! At least the Mom didn't take her shirt off as well!!! The two girls were in need of undergarments. The Mom then gave them a poncho to share during the ride. The CM working the ride didn't even notice them without their shirts. (BTW, the ponchos were see through!) They just happened to be in the same boat with us!!!  After the ride, the CM still didn't say anything, but the Mom gave the girls their shirts back, but the girls didn't put them on after the ride.    We never saw them again in the park for the rest the day. These were my parents and my expressions during the ride My Mom   My Dad   Me  

                        Jessica


----------



## DisneyWorld Delight

MickeyMouseGal,

I wouldn't have been able to enjoy the ride.  I would have been so focused on this family and their obvious lack modesty.


----------



## pixiedust23

DisneyWorld Delight said:
			
		

> MickeyMouseGal,
> 
> I wouldn't have been able to enjoy the ride.  I would have been so focused on this family and their obvious lack modesty.



I agree.  I also prolly would have told a CM about the incident so they can inform the family of appropriate behavior in the US.  Perhaps maybe this is ok in their culture, but when traveling to another country you must be sensitive to ideals of that country.


----------



## disneymom727

My shock happened in the Haunted Mansion.  I had gone to NoJ with some friends about 12 years ago.  A couple of my friends were in the buggy ahead of us.  The ride had stopped but only for a minute or two.  We were facing backwards so I couldn't see the friends who were ahead of us.  When the ride started again, of course it was moving very slowly.  All of a sudden there was a HAND right in front of my face not even an inch away!! I'd been on this ride numerous times and knew that was not suppossed to happen.   I started screaming so loud.  It was one of the CM's who was standing nearby.  My friends had put him up to it.  It was hilarious and quite a shock!!!!


----------



## klj27

This was not at WDW, but at a local theme park this week...

A very heavy, pregnant woman, wearing a bikini, smoking a cigarette.  I am not bothered by seeing a pregnant belly, but I hated to see her smoke.

A toddler took the pacifier out of his mouth, ran it through the pool and put it back in his mouth again.  That was a little gross, but it made me laugh.


----------



## kkaisu

I went to Disney in 1976 with my grandparents. We were in line for Space Mountain when all of a sudden they had to turn on all the lights. Evidently some woman's wig had come flying off. I remember my Grandpa laughing so hard he had tears in his eyes.


----------



## MickeyMousesGal

DisneyWorld Delight said:
			
		

> MickeyMouseGal,
> 
> I wouldn't have been able to enjoy the ride.  I would have been so focused on this family and their obvious lack modesty.




I didn't really enjoy it at all and it was the only time that we could ride Kali River Rapids. I was so focused on what was happening that I didn't enjoy it at all. My parents were shocked too and didn't seem to enjoy the ride either.

Jessica


----------



## MickeyMousesGal

Bump


----------



## Deesknee

DisneyRoys said:
			
		

> We were at AK last May.  I am not sure of what specific trail because it was so crowded.  Anyway, a girl around 11 or 12 had a "wedgie" and began fixing it.  Her dad saw and began screaming at her "You are so disgusting! I can't believe how filthy you are!!"  and so on.  The little girl burst into tears because everyone was looking at her now.  Then the man starts screaming "Stop your crying!! Your filthy!!"  She says "But Dad..."  and he takes his camera that is hanging from his wrist and smacks her in the face and head with it.  He hit her so hard that he broke the camera.  The trail was packed with people and everyone was in shock.  My kids started asking "why did he do that to her?" and we quickly walked away.  It was so terrible.  I felt so bad for the girl.
> 
> Thank goodness that is the only terrible thing we saw.




These are the things that I would cry over at night when I was  having difficulty having children.


----------



## Deesknee

shovelhd said:
			
		

> Saw a curious Dad at Epcot, right by the fountain, in front of everyone, taking a peek down the back of his ~3yo son's pants....pulling them away from the crack in his butt and taking a peek (and maybe a sniff???) to see what was down there. Kid was oblivious. Would have made a great picture.




I thought this said pee down the back. he he he can't stop giggling


----------



## IloveWINNIEthePOOH

Just got back. Nothing to shocking...

One afternoon after an hour or so shower at MGM a lady comes into the bathroom. She is drenched, and has a white t-shirt on, but no bra..........


DM saw a lady cleaning her child (about 6 or 7) in a sink in Toontown.


Had a wonderful trip, though, and miss it SO much already!!!


----------



## Amyality

Okay, this is really horrible because, I was part of the incident as a participant...

My family got on the bus from All-Star-Music last year to go to EPCOT.  Well, just as the doors are about to open to get off the bus, my son starts crying.  I looked down at him and he vomited all over me big time.  The poor woman next to us jumped up and scooted over.  I felt REALLY bad for this lady because, she probably got a bit of spray, gross.  I said I was very sorry and  she shook her head in acknowledgement sort of.  My husband and older son stood up and got off the bus and gave me a look like "check ya later".  I just stayed sitting there holding my son (he was two at the time) until the busdriver came back and asked me what the problem was.  He took us back to the resort and I had to walk quite a distance covered in vomit.  Yuck.  My poor son was very sick all day and I became sick the next day, all day (thankfully we were there for 10 days).  I really felt bad (for my son of course) but, for how grossed everyone around us must have been especially the poor lady sitting next to us.  Also, because, it was clearly a viral issu and I am not one to expose my kids to the public when they are sick and spread disease.  The whole thing was really horrible.


----------



## Amyality

michellejed said:
			
		

> We were waiting for the bus at CBR to go to MK one night and a father, mother and little boy about 4 came and sat on the bench with us, after a few minutes several more families come too.
> 
> The little 4 year old quickly goes to the middle of the bus stop and asked his dad OK? and dad says yes.
> 
> So this kid starts to sing his heart out and was pretty good to and after about 3 songs the mother gets up and starts to go around with a hat!!
> 
> I just sat with my mouth open and when she got to us I just looked at her and said you have got to be kidding!!!
> 
> She just looked at me and said oh for gods sake, you cant even pay a buck!!
> 
> Some paid and some were like me, no way!




Wow!  That is sooooo tacky!  I could see the kid putting his hat in front of his feet, as a street performer might...just to be silly (I would have paid him!), but mom asking for money...this is like a hollywood child actor nightmare story  in the making.


----------



## Amyality

krdisneybound said:
			
		

> I think what I'm going to do next time I go to WDW, I'll take pictures ONLY of just these types of things.   And then make an album of all the things.   What a topic of conversation at parties........
> 
> Keep 'em coming guys




This is a funny idea...love it!


----------



## mac3013

OK, I am not through reading yet but I a couple of my own.

We were there over the 4th of July this year and while standing in the long, hot line for Peter Pan I couldn't get over all of the dirt and debris strewn all over, but the shocker was the woman who layed her DD down in the dirt and debris and changed her diaper right the on the ground in the line.  Didn't see what she did with the diaper but it was pretty disgusting.

The second one was at SAB.  Now mind you, for most of the 9 nines days were noticing a lot of vacationing FBI agents.  I did ask someone and they said there were over 3000 FBI agents and their families there.  So here is the shocker.  We are in the 2 ft section of SAB, there is a family there, Dad(FBI agent), his DD(about 12), and 2 DS's (5 and 3 maybe).  Well the DD says to Dad that she wants to go on the slide with him.  He says ok lets go, she says well what about A and B(the boys, don't recall their names).  He says, "Don't worry about them, they are playng in the sand and the lifeguard is watching them".  DD looks a little nervous about this but I guess she figured Dad knows what he is talking about.  They don't even tell the boys they are leaving.  Flash forward 20 minutes, they come back to the 2 ft part and notice that B(3yo) is missing.  Took them about 15 minutes to find him,  Dad didn't look too upset at first but after about 10 minutes started to get a little frantic.  DD was beside herself.  They finally found him and Dad laid into him, down on his level yelling at him for moving from where he was.

The third happened just now.  Background, while at DTD we spent a hefty bit at the WOD and had everything shipped home.  6 boxes worth, well when the stuff made it home there were a couple of problems.  Monopoly tin was crushed and DS's Incredibles markers and pens were missing some pieces.  I also purchased a t-shirt for DM that was too small.  Called mail-order and they told me to send them all back and they would exchange everything.  Since the t-shirt was my fault there would be a 10.95 charge to restock.  Not a problem.  Just get a call from Eileen and she tells me that the Incredibles marker thing is on backorder, not a problem, DS can wait until it comes in.  She then proceeds to tell me that since they don't have this item,  she is going to send my restocking check back to me and not charge the fee.  The restocking fee was for the t-shirt not the markers.  I LOVE DISNEY!!!


----------



## Redbudlover

My DH is a case worker with Family and Protective Services. They take kids away from parents like that to protect them. No girl should be subjected to that kind of abuse - and a mother who looks away tells you a lot. It is very suggestive of a man sexually abusing the girl at home. He should have been investigated. I don't care what country he is from. I know in other countries nudity is not shameful, but sexual abuse always is. 
Redbudlover


----------



## tomerin

well i couldnt believe that this past july i finally had to deal with a brazen line cutter. while waiting on line for TT with my brother and his family, 8 of us total, a child tried to push his way past me. i asked him where he was going then i saw his father try to pass me also. then the father stared at me and i asked him what he was doing. he didnt answer me and i told him that unless someone up in the front of the line was waiting for him, we were so close to the front you could see everyone loading into the vehicles, that he really should go back in the line. i turned for a second and he tried pushing me again. i am not prone to anger, i am a big man so i really was a bit shocked by this arrogant behavior. my brother asked him if he had anyone upfront in line and he finally said no. so i told him that if everyone in line gave him permission to cut in front it would be ok. well a few people behing us started telling him to get back in line and wait his turn. by the time we loaded he obviously had to go back real far in line because i could no longer see him. felt bad for the kid though. 

i can understand teens and kids trying this but using their small children to bull their way thorugh a line is totally unacceptable


----------



## Disney's Fab 4

One thing that shocked me was years ago while waiting for the "Electrical Parade" (Shows you how many years ago!!!)  I saw a  mom give her little boy the ok to drop his draws and pee right on Main Street down near the Fire Station (which is very very close to a bathroom)  She said she didn't want to loose her spot for the parade....

The second thing that really horrified me/my family was in 9/03 while on the was back to a MK from All Star Sports we took Disney Tranportation...  We were sitting about 4 rows back and I noticed we were starting to drive over 2 lanes and heading for a cement collum, I heard people start shouting at the driver.... HE HAD FALLEN ASLEEP!!!   All ended well, but that was scary!!!


----------



## mac3013

Disney's Fab 4 said:
			
		

> The second thing that really horrified me/my family was in 9/03 while on the was back to a MK from All Star Sports we took Disney Tranportation...  We were sitting about 4 rows back and I noticed we were starting to drive over 2 lanes and heading for a cement collum, I heard people start shouting at the driver.... HE HAD FALLEN ASLEEP!!!   All ended well, but that was scary!!!




   OMG I can't believe that happened to you.  Glad to hear everything turned out OK.


----------



## LuluLovesDisney

Disney's Fab 4 said:
			
		

> The second thing that really horrified me/my family was in 9/03 while on the was back to a MK from All Star Sports we took Disney Tranportation...  We were sitting about 4 rows back and I noticed we were starting to drive over 2 lanes and heading for a cement collum, I heard people start shouting at the driver.... HE HAD FALLEN ASLEEP!!!   All ended well, but that was scary!!!




I would have *FREAKED OUT*!


----------



## Disney's Fab 4

LuluLovesDisney said:
			
		

> I would have *FREAKED OUT*!


Well, At first we really didn't know what was going on... but the poor lady sitting in the front row just about passed out!!!  I thought she was going to jump in the drivers lap and drive herself...


----------



## mitros

Seems like a good argument againest talking to the driver while the bus is in motion. At least he would be awake while answering questions from guests!


----------



## bopper

About the parents dragging reluctant kids on rides....
My daughter is often apprehensive about going on some of the bigger roller coasters (I am not! going on that ride! You can't make me!) but when she does, she has her hands up in the air screaming "awesome!" and asks if we can go again.  So 
some of us parents may not be as cruel as  you think.


----------



## Missy1961

bopper said:
			
		

> About the parents dragging reluctant kids on rides....
> My daughter is often apprehensive about going on some of the bigger roller coasters (I am not! going on that ride! You can't make me!) but when she does, she has her hands up in the air screaming "awesome!" and asks if we can go again.  So
> some of us parents may not be as cruel as  you think.



My niece is the same way. So I wouldn't have been shocked by you!


----------



## nukeantz

Many many years ago on a hot July day at MK standing in a very long ride for Dumbo I mean very long,  I was fuming because once again my hubs had conned me into the long line in the sun with our son faining motion sickness (bulls....)while he sat in the shade on a bench.  I looked over and litterally next to him  a mom had pulled out a bowl and plopped a toddler on it to do business and then dumped it in bushes behind hubs.  I am shocked an motioning for hubs too look but he is just grinning because I am in the sun and waving and wont look beside him.  Ahhhh...classic reward in my eye because he would have thrown up had he noticed

Couple of years ago I was in a fowl mood as they were watching Jerry Springer, so I went out to the pool at AKL to an isolated area (best when I am grouchy)  it was early morning and no one was around I had a  book stuck in my nose for a good hour reading. Never looked up.  I had been hearing people milling around and moving in my space but I felt someone plop on my lounge chair by my feet.  I looked and it was Jan Carl from Entertainment tonight.  and 2 seconds later in front of me I hear and see "Live from Disney World"  They were filming some morning show via California and she just happened to be staying there and she did wine tasting, and some dancers were dancing.  They had roped an area off including me and about 6 other chairs and here I am BACKDROP!!!  When I got back to the room my husband said oh yeah there was a message on the phone something about a filming.


----------



## wishspirit

gshoemate said:
			
		

> It always shocks me when I see girls around the age of 7 or 8 and they have their belly buttons pierced.  A few years back we were told my a mom, I think they were from England, that it is normal over there for young girls to have them pierced.  And here I didn't even get my ears pierced until I was like 15.



I promise you it is not all english people, i am English and 16, and don't even have my ears pierced. I have never seen young children with belly rings. i agree its disgusting, i hate it when my 16 year old friends get it done. I promise you it is a kinority, not the English population at large   just to clear that up!


----------



## kupperman

jac199 said:
			
		

> My friend and I went to see Shaft at DTD in 2000.  The theater was pretty empty because it was an early mid-week show.  Now when I say the theater was empty I mean there were like 20 people in the place, there were a bunch of empty rows and this couple decides to sit just one seat away from my friend and me.  About half way through the movie, out of the corner of my eye, I see the guy squirm in his seat then lift his girlfriend on to his lap.  I couldnt believe it when he starts bouncing her on his lap, its obvious whats going on.  I choked on my popcorn and nudged my friend to see if she was seeing the same thing.  Her jaw was on the floor, looking over in disbelief.  We werent in the last row of the theater, I wonder what the people behind us thought.  The best part was while the guy is doing his thing the girl is totally caught up in the movie, laughing at the jokes.  My friend and I still laugh about that part.


----------



## kupperman

michellejed said:
			
		

> We were waiting for the bus at CBR to go to MK one night and a father, mother and little boy about 4 came and sat on the bench with us, after a few minutes several more families come too.
> 
> The little 4 year old quickly goes to the middle of the bus stop and asked his dad OK? and dad says yes.
> 
> So this kid starts to sing his heart out and was pretty good to and after about 3 songs the mother gets up and starts to go around with a hat!!
> 
> I just sat with my mouth open and when she got to us I just looked at her and said you have got to be kidding!!!
> 
> She just looked at me and said oh for gods sake, you cant even pay a buck!!
> 
> Some paid and some were like me, no way!



I would have thought I was on a hidden camera show!


----------



## wishspirit

Last time i went to disney, we ofcourse went to AK. Now i really dont like dinosaw rides, call me a whimp, but dinosaws never really appealed. Anyway, i decided i would re-try Dinosaw, because last time was spent with my eyes shut (i have def improved on the whimp factor) anyway, the girl behind me who couldnt of been older than 6, was crying quitely and telling her mom she didnt want to go on the ride. Both of her parents ingnored her, and tugged her along, the further and further we got into the ride queue, the louder she became. This really tugged on my heart strings because i know what it feels like to be scared of a ride like that. By the time we got to loading, she had gone pale and was still whimpering an saying she didnt want to do it. Her parents were just telling her she'd enjoy it, and to stop fussing. Anyway the CM didnt know what to do, whether to intervene or not, but finally she got on the ride, and was screaming the whole way through. It is an intense ride, very loud for a young child. I just felt so sorry for the poor girl, it really tugged on by heartstrings!


----------



## mitros

A little apprehensive is one thing, but dragging a child kicking, crying, and screaming in  terror  to a ride he does not want to go on is quite another. If a kid does not want to ride, don't force him/her to do so.  Some parents just drag their kids on these rides simple because they want to go on, and figure no kids  going to stop them  from riding  the double loop, over , under, sideways down, puke as you exit ride.


----------



## eclectics

Not a WDW story, but today as I pulled into my Post Office parking lot, I parked next to a very nice motorcycle. I'm not a biker but I appreciaite a nice machine. This was a huge Kawasaki. I happened to notice that there were two helmets on the seat and one was quite small. As I was getting my stuff together, a man with a small boy approach the bike. I stopped what I was doing and said "nah" to myself, but you guessed it! The man throws the boy the small helmet and plops him on the back. Dad (I'm assuming) gets on and they roar off with tires screeching. I just stare at them openmouthed! Now, this kid can't have been more than 8 or 9 years old, if that. Maybe this sort of thing happens all the time and I have never noticed it, but come on! These bikes are dangerous! Who would put a little kid at risk like that? I live in a very congested suburb of New York City and there are reports of fatal car and bike accidents just about every day. Maybe this is ok in a rural setting but seeing this kind of thing shocked me. I guess the bikers will think I'm nuts, but I don't think this is right. Maybe I AM just an old fart (if the Tag Fairy reads this, I hope this remark goes under her radar!) but that's my opinion........


----------



## jann1033

this was a shock to a teenaged boy....I was the shocker.. years ago we were on tom sawyer island and foolishly since i am claustrophobic as can be, into the caves i went. it was fairly crowded so there were people in front and behind and it was pitch black and i totally freakout, screaming, panicing,pushing, trying to feel along the walls to get out and not being able to cause of people in front and behind. so this one poor kid had stepped aside to let me pass i guess( maybe i broke his eardrums) and i push my whole hand into his open mouth( thought he  was the wall.) he laughed (maybe surprised or hysterical???) but after i got out and calmed down i felt sorry for the kid who got my dirty hand crammed into his mouth. umum, needless to say that was my last trip to the caves on tom sawyer island.


----------



## devmer

just had to bump this up, I'm only on pg 53 and I am enjoying these stories so much.


----------



## Vamp

Gangs of Cheerleaders on the I-Ride who just won't turn the volume down.

I'm all for having fun, but sometimes it is hard to distinguish between high pitched pre-teen squeals and the squawking of birds.


----------



## B'rer Karen

eclectics said:
			
		

> Not a WDW story, but today as I pulled into my Post Office parking lot, I parked next to a very nice motorcycle. I'm not a biker but I appreciaite a nice machine. This was a huge Kawasaki. I happened to notice that there were two helmets on the seat and one was quite small. As I was getting my stuff together, a man with a small boy approach the bike. I stopped what I was doing and said "nah" to myself, but you guessed it! The man throws the boy the small helmet and plops him on the back. Dad (I'm assuming) gets on and they roar off with tires screeching. I just stare at them openmouthed! Now, this kid can't have been more than 8 or 9 years old, if that.



When I was a kid my dad would pick me up from school on his motorcycle.  I can remember being in the 1st or 2nd grade and the boys in my class all thought it was so cool.  It wasn't a long ride home and it was all residential, but it was in an urban setting.   Every now and again he'd take me for a ride.  He didn't have a bike for long and it's been years since I've been on one.  In fact, now that I think about it, I've never been on a motorcycle as an adult, only as a child.


----------



## Redbudlover

devmer said:
			
		

> just had to bump this up, I'm only on pg 53 and I am enjoying these stories so much.



Sorry for asking a dumb question, I am fairly new to the boards, but what is bumping and what does it do?
Redbudlover


----------



## Missy1961

Redbudlover said:
			
		

> Sorry for asking a dumb question, I am fairly new to the boards, but what is bumping and what does it do?
> Redbudlover



Bumping makes the thread go back to page 1.


----------



## Redbudlover

Thanks. I am still trying to learn my way around here.... but I am enjoying these boards so much. Really nice people helping each other.
Redbudlover


----------



## Missy1961

Redbudlover said:
			
		

> Thanks. I am still trying to learn my way around here.... but I am enjoying these boards so much. Really nice people helping each other.
> Redbudlover



I meant to add it isn't a stupid question! It took me a while to figure it out! 

I love the helpful people here, too!


----------



## mitros

Cripes, if that's not child abuse, I don't know what is! The woman probably decided the poor child was  annoying her while she was on "her" vacation. Some people have no business having children.


----------



## MI mom of 3

bumping


----------



## pyrxtc

eclectics said:
			
		

> Not a WDW story, but today as I pulled into my Post Office parking lot, I parked next to a very nice motorcycle. I'm not a biker but I appreciaite a nice machine. This was a huge Kawasaki. I happened to notice that there were two helmets on the seat and one was quite small. As I was getting my stuff together, a man with a small boy approach the bike. I stopped what I was doing and said "nah" to myself, but you guessed it! The man throws the boy the small helmet and plops him on the back. Dad (I'm assuming) gets on and they roar off with tires screeching. I just stare at them openmouthed! Now, this kid can't have been more than 8 or 9 years old, if that. Maybe this sort of thing happens all the time and I have never noticed it, but come on! These bikes are dangerous! Who would put a little kid at risk like that? I live in a very congested suburb of New York City and there are reports of fatal car and bike accidents just about every day. Maybe this is ok in a rural setting but seeing this kind of thing shocked me. I guess the bikers will think I'm nuts, but I don't think this is right. Maybe I AM just an old fart (if the Tag Fairy reads this, I hope this remark goes under her radar!) but that's my opinion........



It is a pretty normal thing around here. A loy of kids that age have their own dirtbikes, ATV's, Snowmobiles. i have even had my 1 yr old on my mini-bike with me or DH. All my kids love it. my 4 yr old is almost old enough to ride it himself.


----------



## kellympmo

I saw a CM berate an elderly woman who was (quietly) joking around with her grandkids that she didn't want to sit in the seat that got wet on POC.  It was a private conversation and the kids were giving the grandma trouble like "You're going to get wet!!"  The CM started yelling at her and told her that she (the grandma) had no ability to choose her seat and that she would sit where the CM told her and if she didn't, she would not be allowed to ride.  It was so sad.  The grandma was joking around with the kids and the CM completely scolded her in front of her grandkids for no reason. The grandma looked so hurt and embarrased.  My DH & I thought about reporting the CM, but we did not.  Maybe we should have.

Saw 2 shocking things at Universal.  The first was a young girl (18 or so) in a pair of what I'll call work-out material shorts.  They were Juicy shorts, but I think she had cut them because I've never seen them this short.  They were pink and see-through (no underwear, of course).  I've seen really short shorts, but you could see her entire behind.  Not to be gross, but I've seen the curvature (if you know what I mean), but you could totally see the whole thing.  Unreal.  Everyone was staring.  She of course topped the whole outfit off with high kitten heels which she couldn't walk in.  Kitten heels at a theme park?

2nd shocking thing was at the cheerleading competition at Universal last Jan or March (can't remember which trip it was).  We were walking by and a mom of one of the cheerleaders was berating her daughter for not doing a move correctly and the 7 year old brother interrupted the mom.  The mom repeatedly (like 4 or 5 times) slapped the little boy across the face very hard.  We were completely in shock.  Very sad for the little boy.


----------



## PixieDust742

Trying again....

At Typhoon Lagoon, we saw a little boy about 3 in a stroller with Mom and Dad. He was whining, wanting to get out, and Mom screams at him "You are not going to $#@^!& get out of the stroller!"  He fussed a bit more, then Mom, who looked VERY angry, RIPS him out of the stroller, slaps himm and throws him down on his feet. Of course he starts crying, and running to Dad for comfort, but Mom takes the stroller and smashes it into the little boy hard. (Dad was walking a bit ahead and seemed pretty much oblivious).


----------



## weeyore33

here we go...shock #1
back in 1999 my son 2.5 at the time was OBSESSED with mulan! we watched mulan morning noon and night! we were at MGM and waited in line for 30 min to see mulan and shaine my son was bursting! we were next in line and last and as we were getting the autograph books to the right page this foreign family pushes him, me and the carriage out of the way and starts snapping pics, i said hey, we were next and he was like no engiss no engiss but he knew the phrase - one more picture very well! my son started crying, my DH was ready to fight and the cm's rushed mulan and shain away- we never got our picture or autograph.


Next shocker------#2

we were waiting at the ropes in WS to see illuminations, me, DS 3, DS 6 and DH, we had been waiting forever(well probably not forever but itseemed that way) anyways, the rope drops and this guy comes out of nowhere,( like oj simpson running through the airport on those hertz commercials) pushing people and stepping on people, he knocks over this young mother and her baby, who was in the carriage and he has his family in tow and they all sit down in front, everyone yelling and screaming at him and he says if you dont like it you can leave- he says that to us? some people! my husband had it, he kept up the rant about people and teaching thier kids its ok to hurt other peoplle and push and stuff, my DH helped the young mother, who was cut now and the baby couldnt stop screaming- no CM in sight, this guy and his family actually turned and asked her to "shut that baby up" needless to say we left. 

Schock #3---

it was out last night in WDW we went to the MK, then to Chef Mickeys, went to the gift shop and went to pay for some sovvineers, my wallet was gone! oh man, THe MK was closed and we needed to get on our plane next day!
got the number for lost and found, spent the whole am on the phone with them, never thought i would ever get it back, white LV wallet, they found it, mailed it to my house, the shocker? everything was still in it, passes, money credit cards...


----------



## mitros

Shocks #1 and #2, I dunno, I would not let anyone put there hands on me without doing something about it!


----------



## weeyore33

i guess i am the - forget about it- its not worth it type, with all those kkids there it didnt seem worth itto start a fist fight with these people, they are who they are, we were not hurt physically ,just kind of stunned, but that poor mom with the baby, i will never forget her, believe me, my Dh fumed that i wouldnt let him "take care of it" oh well, i guess we could have been someone elses shock story


----------



## mitros

Well, you certainly have more restraint then I do. I would have had to put the guys lights out. I guess my 6'7" 265lbs. give me a little more courage! 
Glad you guys were not hurt!


----------



## weeyore33

thanks, we were not hurt but i guess your 6'7" would have been a shock to that little weasel!


----------



## LuluLovesDisney

I am only 5' 6" but I am *very* loud when I want to be (ask my students). I would have screamed for sercurity so loudly the man would have left before anyone got there, guaranteed.


----------



## mitros

Thanks Lulu, that is what I would excpect from a fellow {former} New Jerseyan.   Hows things back in Joisy? We've been down here since  1997. We miss the family.... And Wildwood!


----------



## LuluLovesDisney

mitros said:
			
		

> Thanks Lulu, that is what I would excpect from a fellow {former} New Jerseyan.   Hows things back in Joisy? We've been down here since  1997. We miss the family.... And Wildwood!



hahahaha!

The pizza and bagels are great! The weather is hot and humid! The traffic around the shore is killer! Gotta love Jersey! We can switch houses for a weekend, hahaha!!


----------



## ryanmilla

Like Mitros and Lulu I would have a hard time NOT doing something. I know that is easier said being away from the situation, but that guy really sounds like a jerk. As far as physical confrontation I think I will be thinking twice about that now.

I have a friend/neighbor who is officially banned from WDW for fighting. He was down there for a conference and was out the last night with a colleague at PI. Apparently, someone who had a bit to drink   started something with my friend's colleague. Right away Disney Police come out of the wood work to try and break up the scuffle. My friend decides to put his hand on one of the Disney Police to say "Hey, my buddy didn't start it." and more Disney Police jump him. They took him to a Disney drunk tank and told him and his colleague that their names have been placed on a banned list from WDW. He doesn't know how true that is, but he hasn't been back either. His DW is a HUGE WDW fan and she really wants to bring their DS. We can't wait to see what happens when they try to book their room. "Oh, it's YOU......"


----------



## madurbi

This happened back in 2004 at ToT. Me and my girlfriend at that time were waiting in line and there were a group of people in front of us that were about 25 years old. they were daring each other to do things to pass the time while they waited in line. One lady grabbed an old peice of chewed gum on the garbage can and started chewing it. Another guy licked bird poop off of a garbage can. I am getting sick right now even thinking about it.


----------



## musicalSaranader

madurbi said:
			
		

> This happened back in 2004 at ToT. Me and my girlfriend at that time were waiting in line and there were a group of people in front of us that were about 25 years old. they were daring each other to do things to pass the time while they waited in line. One lady grabbed an old peice of chewed gum on the garbage can and started chewing it. Another guy licked bird poop off of a garbage can. I am getting sick right now even thinking about it.



EEEEWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!


----------



## mitros

Sure, you HAD to bring up Jersey pizza and bagels. NO one in Florida knows how to make bagels or pizza, and don't get me started on Jersey beefsteak tomatoes. The tomatoes down here taste like cardboard. We thought of bringing some tomatoe plants down next time we visit N.J., but I think it's the soil that does it.
Also, if we switch, you will have to take care of my MiL and our 90 year old cat! Still wanna switch?


----------



## rayelias

mitros said:
			
		

> Sure, you HAD to bring up Jersey pizza and bagels. NO one in Florida knows how to make bagels or pizza, and don't get me started on Jersey beefsteak tomatoes. The tomatoes down here taste like cardboard.


 
Don't even get me started about Cheesesteaks, either!

It's NOT a hunk of steak, people!

And the PROPER Philly Cheesesteak is "Whiz, Wit."  (for those unfortunate souls who have not experienced a true Philly Cheesesteak, that's Cheese Whiz "wit" fried onions).  It's NOT American Cheese, it's NOT Provolone, and it's NEVER Swiss!  God forbid!

Ketchup (NOT Catsup) is permissable, though.

And, IDEALLY on an Amoroso roll.

Mmmmmm... I think I may make a road trip down to Jim's on South Street today!  (Forget Pat's & Gino's!)


----------



## bigmerle1966

The guy who knocked over the lady and her baby would have been sitting in a jail cell if that had happened around me. That should be considered assault and battery and child endangerment. Of course I would have been in the cell next to him cause I would have tried to clean his clock.


----------



## GingerbreadCoffin

Ive been reading this thread for ages now. Am I the only one who is getting scared? We leave in 5 weeks and I am already getting anxious about all the crazies and psychos I may run into.


----------



## Deb & Bill

GingerbreadCoffin said:
			
		

> Ive been reading this thread for ages now. Am I the only one who is getting scared? We leave in 5 weeks and I am already getting anxious about all the crazies and psychos I may run into.



On our trip last week, we ran into ZERO crazies and psychos.  And that is very unusual for us.  We usually have at least one interaction.  

Hope you will have a similar trip.


----------



## pixiedust23

Deb & Bill said:
			
		

> On our trip last week, we ran into ZERO crazies and psychos.  And that is very unusual for us.  We usually have at least one interaction.
> 
> Hope you will have a similar trip.



I'm not gonn alie I wouldnt mind some entertainment from the crazies!  They're usually good for a laugh or two!


----------



## karriern

Some of these are too funny.  But i wanted to tell about the shock i got.  It was when someone did something totally DISNEY, they were nice.  We were late for the MGM parade, so, we were standing in the back.  My DS was only 6 and couldn't see.  The nicest lady in a wheel chair, backed out, so my little boy could see.  The smile on his face is priceless.  I wish I could thank her again for that!


----------



## MommytoMJM

GingerbreadCoffin said:
			
		

> Ive been reading this thread for ages now. Am I the only one who is getting scared? We leave in 5 weeks and I am already getting anxious about all the crazies and psychos I may run into.


 
Just watch out for the weird lady in the wheelchair with her daughter's wheelchair attached to hers, she is there every weekend and I hear she is completely bonkers!!!


----------



## karriern

Okay, here's mine

We were at MGM when a large family from England stopped at the stand where we were buying a Mickey hat.  One of the little girls asked,  "Mum, why do they sound so odd?"  The grandmother replied,  "We sound different to them, too."  My DH, who can imitate any accent, replied, "I don't think you sound odd at all."  In his best English accent.  GM replied,  "That's because you're English dear."  I had to step in and say,  "Oh, no he's not!  He's an Okie from Tulsa, Oklahoma!"  At this my DH said to the woman, "  I'm not really English."  Bless her heart, she just about passed out, saying "Oh, I can't look at you.  You look and sound just like Richard Gere."  Fanning herself, the whole time.  My husbands head was almost too big to fit in the RR.

And next we were in MK waiting in line for the Jungle Cruise, when a woman with a stroller, steam rolls my DS age 6.  He falls to the pavement. skins his knee.  I help him up.  He's got blood running down his leg.  I ask if he's okay, and he starts crying.  I turn to the woman, sure that he must have stepped in front of her, because who would run down a child.  I start to apologize, and she says to me,  "He should have moved."  If my mouth had not been hanging open, and my child had not been howling in pain from the road rash on his knee, i would have let her have it.   But I tended to my bleeding child,  as she rushed off.


----------



## LuluLovesDisney

MommytoMJM said:
			
		

> Just watch out for the weird lady in the wheelchair with her daughter's wheelchair attached to hers, she is there every weekend and I hear she is completely bonkers!!!



are you talking about the one who sits at Beauty and the Beast at the Studios all day for every show?


----------



## MommytoMJM

LuluLovesDisney said:
			
		

> are you talking about the one who sits at Beauty and the Beast at the Studios all day for every show?


 
Errrr, no it was a joke on myself! We do go to BatB once a month or so.... my daughter and I are both in wheelchairs that are connected together so that one person acan push both....We go to WDW every weekend.....


----------



## Joanna71985

Nah it's not Beauty and the Beast. It's Tarzan all day. BTW, I saw that show before I left and I LOVED it. I hope to see it again before it closes. I think the shows I loved more then Tarzan are Festival of the Lion King (LOVED it), and Cinderellabration (saw it almost every day. Know most of the cast and crew by name). By the way, I'm sorry I wasn't able to say goodbye to you before I left, MommytoMJM. I hope to come back for a visit in January.


----------



## LuluLovesDisney

That's funny- when I used to work at the Studios, every few weeks this woman came in and stayed at B&theB all day, every show, and she had her pet dog, dead and taxidermied in her bag. It was terrible. She sometimes brought her daughter, so that's what I first thought of! That's my biggest Disney shock!


----------



## snowy76

rayelias said:
			
		

> Mmmmmm... I think I may make a road trip down to Jim's on South Street today!  (Forget Pat's & Gino's!)


Have one for me! It's been NINE YEARS since I had my last steak at Jim's.

Hmmm... A friend and I are going to Lancaster next week to hit the outlets before we start work again (both teachers). Wasn't going to drive all the way to Phila but I guess I'll have to hit Jim's now... and of course, Rita's. (I actually had a friend bring me a quart of Rita's in a COOLER one year up to Syracuse -- I don't get back to Philly often enough! LOL)


----------



## cosmo531

The most shocking moments I've had have included people from "up north" who either visit or move to florida and then complain about the weather, the food, the water...you name it.    

If you miss it that much...go home.  Take a friend with you!


----------



## deltachi8

cosmo531 said:
			
		

> The most shocking moments I've had have included people from "up north" who either visit or move to florida and then complain about the weather, the food, the water...you name it.
> 
> If you miss it that much...go home.  Take a friend with you!



You must be part of the welcome wagon, huh?

Have a nice day.


----------



## cosmo531

sorry.  didn't mean to come off so crude.  

just being protective of my state, of my home.  i get a little ticked always reading on these boards how everything is better in (fill in the blank).


----------



## Mortlives

If it makes you feel any better, we love Florida and visit it as often as we can.


----------



## cosmo531

Yes, it does.  Thank you.


----------



## deltachi8

cosmo531 said:
			
		

> Yes, it does.  Thank you.



i was just having fun!

no worries.  I usually complain about where I am from, not where I am going.

Then again, there is alot to complain about 'round here.


----------



## Poohnatic

Nope, I moved here and LOVE it!  

Someone coming up to me in a hotel lobby and asking me if they could use my laptop to check their email, that was a shock!  Note to self: tell DM I wanna stay in hotels with WiFi in the ROOMS!

Suzanne


----------



## can'twait

Oh man, it took me a WEEK to read all these - hysterical!   I have to keep it going.


----------



## budbeerlady

LuluLovesDisney said:
			
		

> That's funny- when I used to work at the Studios, every few weeks this woman came in and stayed at B&theB all day, every show, and she had her pet dog, dead and taxidermied in her bag. It was terrible. She sometimes brought her daughter, so that's what I first thought of! That's my biggest Disney shock!



That is so gross, a taxidermied dog!!!!!  I would have to find a way to sneak that into a picture, no one would belive me.


----------



## MELSMICE

deltachi8 said:
			
		

> i was just having fun!
> 
> no worries.  I usually complain about where I am from, not where I am going.
> 
> Then again, there is alot to complain about 'round here.



Coming from another Western New Yorker...............  ..............deltachi8 is correct!


----------



## Equidae

Several years ago, the first New Years that ToT was open, my sister and some friends were waiting in line to ride it. Even though it was December, it was really hot that day (warmer that usual -- short and t-shirt weather) and my sister was probably dehydrated. It was a long line, so they were standing in the hot for a while. At some point my sister couldn't take it anymore and she literally passed out onto the man in line in front of her. As her friends were helping her up and she came to (she was fine once she got some water), the man's wife (or girlfriend, whatever) glares at my sister and mutters 'he's MINE'. She must have not realized that my sister had fainted and that's why she was acutally hanging on this guy -- she probably thought my sister was just hitting on him in some bizarre way!


----------



## bethbuchall

MELSMICE said:
			
		

> Coming from another Western New Yorker...............  ..............deltachi8 is correct!



Coming from a former Western New Yorker (and still in the state), there are also plenty of things to be happy about!    I LOVE NY!   

Beth


----------



## MELSMICE

bethbuchall said:
			
		

> Coming from a former Western New Yorker (and still in the state), there are also plenty of things to be happy about!    I LOVE NY!
> 
> Beth



You're right - but our dream is to move down to Florida for the winters & had back up north for summers.  I'm not a cold weather fan!


----------



## snowy76

Okay, I'm from Central NY but can I join in the cheer??   

I'll take four seasons and the price of owning a home here ANYTIME.


----------



## bethbuchall

MELSMICE said:
			
		

> You're right - but our dream is to move down to Florida for the winters & had back up north for summers.  I'm not a cold weather fan!



I must admit that I complain way too much about the cold weather.  I am enjoying this hot (though a little too dry) summer!  I do get a little depressed with the long, seemingly never-ending cold and snow.  But the spring, summer, and fall are absolutely gorgeous!



			
				snowy76 said:
			
		

> Okay, I'm from Central NY but can I join in the cheer??
> 
> I'll take four seasons and the price of owning a home here ANYTIME.



Hi, snowy76!   Waving from south of you (near Binghamton)!

Beth


----------



## Steph1976

Wow, some of these stories...wow, that's really all I can say!  I'm speechless.


----------



## Steph1976

SuprGro78 said:
			
		

> Speaking of photo ops.  Have you ever taken a photo and when you got it back the stuff in the background suprised you?  Some people get hidden mickey photos, not me.  I took a pic of my parents on a river rapids ride (I think it was busch gardens) and when I got it back the people in the seats next to them were getting up, but the man was accidentaly (I hope) giving us the finger.  I think it was just the way he picked up his coat.  Very weird.



OMG, yes!!!  I went on a trip to the Bahamas with my friends my senior year in high school.  We were on the beach and I wanted to take a picture of the horizon.  I get the picture back and in it is a guy pulling up the bottom of his wife's bathing suit to put sunscreen on her posterior


----------



## gwcollins71

cosmo531 said:
			
		

> The most shocking moments I've had have included people from "up north" who either visit or move to florida and then complain about the weather, the food, the water...you name it.
> 
> If you miss it that much...go home.  Take a friend with you!




We love Florida so much we plan on moving there at some point before we retire.

Gretchen


----------



## Danauk

Not something that I witnessed but what my best friend (also a disser) told me about their latest trip. They were at WDW but staying at a non Disney hotel near downtown Disney. Anyway, they got back from the park one evening and as the weather was nice they decided to sit out on the balcony. They had been out there only a few minutes when they heard a noise from the balcony next to them. They quickly realised that they were hearing a couple having.... er how can I put this? "Adult relations " on the balcony. They quite quickly retreated to their room!!


----------



## Costumesaremylife

Steph1976 said:
			
		

> OMG, yes!!!  I went on a trip to the Bahamas with my friends my senior year in high school.  We were on the beach and I wanted to take a picture of the horizon.  I get the picture back and in it is a guy pulling up the bottom of his wife's bathing suit to put sunscreen on her posterior





That one goes straight into the family album!!!


----------



## MaryKatesMom

cosmo531 said:
			
		

> The most shocking moments I've had have included people from "up north" who either visit or move to florida and then complain about the weather, the food, the water...you name it.
> 
> If you miss it that much...go home.  Take a friend with you!



Wow, isn't everyone in FL from the north?


----------



## mitros

Most of us are!!


----------



## cosmo531

Nope...there are a VERY few who were born here.


----------



## alohaguy

Two years ago DW and DS (6) and I rode in the front of the monorail from TTC to Epcot.  The driver was an older man with a deep southern accent.  He started talking to us about how he'd 'gotten sauced on a ten spot' the previous saturday night at a casino.  He said that the beer was as cheap as the women playing slots!! Can you believe that ... right in front of my six-year-old son.  We had no way of stopping him because we had no idea he was going to talk like this.  He went on to say that he had no money left because his wife was in charge of the bills and she'd spent it all on useless junk.  

This guy was a real prize.  I couldn't believe we were at Disney.


----------



## Amyality

In front of the Land Pavillion at EPCOT we noticed this really weird looking tree with thorns all over it.  My DH, DS age 6 and I were all looking up at it.  Meanwhile, DS age 2 drops trow and begins to urinate in the planter!  We look down and my husband and older son just take off and I'm left standing there with my little guy peeing in the middle of the park!  I got him to stop but, he was pretty much done.  Yikes, I was embarassed.  

We live on 5 acres in the country so, the boys sometimes do pee outside, we had to have a big discussion on approprite and inappropriate places to go! 

I thought the vomit story I posted earlier was most embarassing/gross but, this was really bad too!


----------



## pixiedust23

Bump!!!


----------



## drewc

I'm not sure how shocking this story really is, given the declining manners I've seen and the increasing "this is my vacation and I'll do whatever I want whenever I want" attitude that seems more prevalent these days. Anyway..

Last year at MVMCP, we lined up in Frontierland to watch the first parade of the evening. Next to us, along one of the covered-porch storefronts, a woman had set herself and her kids up on the rocking chairs. There was some kind of stuff in front of this area (maybe old prop packing crates or something) which sort of prevented anyone from standing in front of them, so they could basically watch the parade from these chairs. They had obviously staked out this space well in advance of the parade (probably right after they came into the park for the party). They were all happily settled in. Every now and then someone would stop in front of them, and the woman would shoo them off, pointing out that they had saved these seats. I took one look at this setup and figured that this was not going to work out. 

Sure enough, about 5 minutes into the parade, Cletus the slack-jawed yokel showed up with all of his kin, and proceeded to climb onto the stage/boxes in front of this seated family. They either didn't notice or didn't care that they were now standing directly in front of this family. Now, the seated woman politely but firmly asks them to please move so they can see the parade. Cletus ignores them. She asks again and again, and then tells them they are being rude. Now it gets ugly - Cletus takes offense and turns around and just starts dropping F-bombs. This is when you get the real disconnect from the Merry Christmas Disney parade going by that everyone is trying to enjoy and this family fued which is ruining everyone else's evening. Mickey should not be viewed while experiencing a fight or flight adrenaline rush.

Pretty soon these people are just shouting obscenities (the family on the porch being the more polite and civilized of the two). Someone goes to get a CM, who finally shows up as the parade has passed through. They were still quarrelling when we left shaking our heads.

Obviously, the jerk who knowingly stands in front of a whole family, after a parade has already begun is the biggest part of the problem in this equation. I hope they threw him out of the park. However, I also think you have to be realistic about where you park yourself for parades, and other events. This was an incident waiting to happen. If you're sitting curbside and someone steps in front of you, then I think you can more than reasonably ask them to take a hike. If you're seated 10 - 15 feet back from the parade route, then you're just asking for a disapoinment and unpleasant confrontation.

Just my humble opinion. Again, not a real shocker, but it did spoil a lot of the enjoyment of the parade for those around it.


----------



## LiteBrite

drewc said:
			
		

> I'm not sure how shocking this story really is, given the declining manners I've seen and the increasing "this is my vacation and I'll do whatever I want whenever I want" attitude that seems more prevalent these days. Anyway..
> 
> Last year at MVMCP, we lined up in Frontierland to watch the first parade of the evening. Next to us, along one of the covered-porch storefronts, a woman had set herself and her kids up on the rocking chairs. There was some kind of stuff in front of this area (maybe old prop packing crates or something) which sort of prevented anyone from standing in front of them, so they could basically watch the parade from these chairs. They had obviously staked out this space well in advance of the parade (probably right after they came into the park for the party). They were all happily settled in. Every now and then someone would stop in front of them, and the woman would shoo them off, pointing out that they had saved these seats. I took one look at this setup and figured that this was not going to work out.
> 
> Sure enough, about 5 minutes into the parade, Cletus the slack-jawed yokel showed up with all of his kin, and proceeded to climb onto the stage/boxes in front of this seated family. They either didn't notice or didn't care that they were now standing directly in front of this family. Now, the seated woman politely but firmly asks them to please move so they can see the parade. Cletus ignores them. She asks again and again, and then tells them they are being rude. Now it gets ugly - Cletus takes offense and turns around and just starts dropping F-bombs. This is when you get the real disconnect from the Merry Christmas Disney parade going by that everyone is trying to enjoy and this family fued which is ruining everyone else's evening. Mickey should not be viewed while experiencing a fight or flight adrenaline rush.
> 
> Pretty soon these people are just shouting obscenities (the family on the porch being the more polite and civilized of the two). Someone goes to get a CM, who finally shows up as the parade has passed through. They were still quarrelling when we left shaking our heads.
> 
> Obviously, the jerk who knowingly stands in front of a whole family, after a parade has already begun is the biggest part of the problem in this equation. I hope they threw him out of the park. However, I also think you have to be realistic about where you park yourself for parades, and other events. This was an incident waiting to happen. If you're sitting curbside and someone steps in front of you, then I think you can more than reasonably ask them to take a hike. If you're seated 10 - 15 feet back from the parade route, then you're just asking for a disapoinment and unpleasant confrontation.
> 
> Just my humble opinion. Again, not a real shocker, but it did spoil a lot of the enjoyment of the parade for those around it.



I'm not sure exactly which spot you're talking about, but my family has watched the parade from a spot like this in Frontierland more than once.  We staked out the chairs (which, by the way, were regular chairs, not rocking chairs) in front of the candy store near Pecos Bill's early, then enjoyed some refreshments while we sat and waited for the parade.  The difference was that we knew people would be coming in front of us - if you've got blank space between you and the parade, you just have to expect that it's going to get filled.  We handled it by just standing up on the chairs when the parade came.  We were up against a wall on the porch, so there wasn't anybody behind us whose view would be blocked by it, and we were able to see clearly over the heads of all in front of us.  It's one of my favorite ways to watch a parade!


----------



## drewc

Right, that makes sense. It does sound like a good way to pass the time and have a good spot for the parade. I know I've read postings of others doing the same thing on these boards. My point was that it is unrealistic to expect that everyone is going to just part and leave an open corridor for you to see the parade sitting down.  Nature abhors a vacuum right?


----------



## LiteBrite

drewc said:
			
		

> Right, that makes sense. It does sound like a good way to pass the time and have a good spot for the parade. I know I've read postings of others doing the same thing on these boards. My point was that it is unrealistic to expect that everyone is going to just part and leave an open corridor for you to see the parade sitting down.  Nature abhors a vacuum right?



I completely agree with you, and that's why although I blame Cletus for the abhorent way he spoke to the lady who had saved the rocking chairs, I have to put the real blame on her for expecting people not to stand in the empty space in front of her.  If I had seen that space, I might have filled it just like Cletus did, and although I wouldn't have screamed obscenities at the woman when she asked me not to block her view, I would have been offended that she thought she had the right to do so.


----------



## jonestavern

Amyality said:
			
		

> In front of the Land Pavillion at EPCOT we noticed this really weird looking tree with thorns all over it.  My DH, DS age 6 and I were all looking up at it.  Meanwhile, DS age 2 drops trow and begins to urinate in the planter!  We look down and my husband and older son just take off and I'm left standing there with my little guy peeing in the middle of the park!  I got him to stop but, he was pretty much done.  Yikes, I was embarassed.
> We live on 5 acres in the country so, the boys sometimes do pee outside, we had to have a big discussion on approprite and inappropriate places to go!


Yep, definately a  rural country problem! We parents out in the sticks often swap stories like yrs    You just never expect it until that 1st red-faced time the little loves choose to surprise you & everyone else! Yikes! you notice they are all looking at you like your craft just crash landed! 
_
Jean _


----------



## mitros

Just wondering, would you also have stood in front of a person sitting in a wheelchair who was already there when you came along? When we take my MiL, who is in a wheelchair, and cannot stand, we find  a spot, and almost without blinking an eye, people will stand in front of her like she was invisible. One time during the millineum parade in WS, this happened yet again. And we had her wheelchair right on the masking tape that marked the area that you were supposed to stay behind. Sure  enough, a group {no speaka english} stood right in front of her and were on the other side of the tape line. This time  a CM saw what was happening, and asked them to move and pointed to my MiL. She got a no speaka english as well, but they moved anyway.


----------



## brownsoup

Waiting in line to see Bear at the Playhouse - a big 'ole gal in a SUV style rascal scooter bumped the throttle too hard and ran over 1/2 another family.  Well the scooter and rider were quite heavy but I watched the family Dad  (Drew Carey looking guy) pick the front end of the scooter up along with its 300 + lb rider.  I guess it's true the old urban legend about picking that car up...

The kicker was that Ma in the scooter started yelling at her daughter (6 or 7) telling her she should not have pushed the throttle.  Pure BS!  Ma screwed up.

Everyone was OK and good on Super Dad who derailed that run away train!


----------



## glass-slipper

We were packing our van to leave AKL last year when a small pick-up truck parked next to us. They were a family of 5 squished into one seat, tags were LA(mentioning this only because it seems like it was  a long drive to be crammed together), and all of their belongings were in great big green trash bags. It was just comical to see them lugging in trash bags to check-in.


----------



## rosiejo

Feralpeg said:
			
		

> I actually have two stories.  DD and I were near Splash Mountain.  A man had his daughter, who appeared to be about 2, sitting on his shoulders.  He wasn't holding on to her and she leaned backward.  She fell to the concrete.  He was very upset.  The little girl was screaming.  I'm sure that he never dreamed she'd fall.  Now everytime I see someone with a small child on their shoulders, I cringe.



Kids on shoulders always scares me since we went to the flea market on the 192 and a tall bloke was carrying his kid on his shoulders - and walked under a fan... It made quite a noise and caused the kid to scream - luckily no serious damage done but I hate to think what could have happened there...


----------



## mitros

Reminds me of Beverly Hills cop, when Eddie Murphy checked into the B.H. hotel with a laundry bag as his  "luggage".


----------



## rosiejo

jonestavern said:
			
		

> Yep, definately a  rural country problem! We parents out in the sticks often swap stories like yrs    You just never expect it until that 1st red-faced time the little loves choose to surprise you & everyone else! Yikes! you notice they are all looking at you like your craft just crash landed!
> _
> Jean _



That reminds me of the time my cousin used the toilet in the DIY store - she wasn't too know they're only for display purposes only...


----------



## lauran cameron

...yup...you read that right...buttcheek janglin' across the world...or at least that's what I called the sight I saw today in fron of Dinosaur!!!  

This girl probably in the age range of 18-20 was out side of dinosaur pushing a stroller besides her mother and father and parked it out front, and once she turned around to park it  

  YIIIIIKESSS!!!  

Who wears short shorts?!  Her two far from cinnamon buns were EXPOSED.  The shorts were rolled up so high you could see all but 3 inches of cheeks!!!!!!!! 

Everyone was starring the young and old alike...no one knew what to say or do.  And as she walked to the stand-by entrance of the ride guess what???  
*
SHE REACHED DOWN AND ROLLED THEM UP MORE!!!*    

But lemme just add the best part was a British couple walking by and saying "oh, oh my, my, what a pity that girl has her knickers rolled up so far with that terrible behind!"  

*faints* I just keep seeing the poor childrens faces...I couldn't stop saying to my mom "Someone has to tell her...oh lord please someone say something"  


There is my tale for today.


----------



## LiteBrite

mitros said:
			
		

> Just wondering, would you also have stood in front of a person sitting in a wheelchair who was already there when you came along? When we take my MiL, who is in a wheelchair, and cannot stand, we find  a spot, and almost without blinking an eye, people will stand in front of her like she was invisible. One time during the millineum parade in WS, this happened yet again. And we had her wheelchair right on the masking tape that marked the area that you were supposed to stay behind. Sure  enough, a group {no speaka english} stood right in front of her and were on the other side of the tape line. This time  a CM saw what was happening, and asked them to move and pointed to my MiL. She got a no speaka english as well, but they moved anyway.



2 parts to my answer:  If the wheelchair was right on the line, as you describe, no, of course not.  I also would not stand in front of any able-bodied person who was waiting right on the line, because there's no more "open" space in front of them - that would be the same as shoving somebody out of line, which I would also never do.  There's no excuse for people standing in front of her in that situation.

However, if you had parked your MIL on that porch, with open space in front of her, I'm not so sure.  I probably still wouldn't stand in front of her, because I would feel bad about blocking her view when she can't stand up.  At the same time, I wouldn't really fault anyone who did stand in front of her, because that open space would have been left in front of her, and in my mind, it's always "legal" to fill the open space, even if it's not the most considerate thing to do.  Your MIL has the same chance to come early and get a spot on the front line as everyone else.


----------



## LuluLovesDisney

LiteBrite said:
			
		

> it's always "legal" to fill the open space, even if it's not the most considerate thing to do.  QUOTE]
> 
> A couple of points:
> 
> Personally, I would not stand in front of someone in either situation, however, I have seen it happen so many times, it would not surprise me to see it. As we have seen, many people will try to fill it in and get a good spot, with no regard for what is considerate or not. Also, I think people in Disney can get tunnel vision when looking for a spot, etc. Some normally considerate people may see a spot and think it's up for grabs without even noticing the person behind them.
> 
> This is why as a cast member who worked the parade route in the Studios often, I would often tell people who were in a position the was set back from the route a little that people would fill in that space as it got crowded and point them to a better spot before it *did* get crowded. Sometimes they weren't even waiting for the parade, but they were always grateful I took the time to update them before it got too crowded.  I am a little disappointed when other cast members don't do the same thing for the early birds that they see parked along the parade route, who probably have no idea that people usually fill in the area in front of them. I think they are a little understaffed right now and quality is not quite the bounding-over-100% level it used to be. (If the "big wigs" would *not* get a payraise for a year or two, and instead put that into hiring more CM's that were paid well, we wouldn't see this.) As a guest now, if I see people in that situation, I will tell them myself just so they have a heads up.
> 
> So, I really feel like it's not just the fault of the standers or the person sitting a few feet back, neither really know the situation in most cases. The CM's do, and there should be enough of them to keep everything running smoothly, IMHO.


----------



## Epcot83

A while back, when the Main St. Electrical PArade was still going on at WDW, my family and I were waching the parade, we had a perfect view. Then all of the sudden we heard this lady screaming, "Stevey where are you," she was pushing her wasy throught eh crowds, and people let her through so she could look for her child. But it turns out she was jsut looking for a better view. When she finally made her way throught the crowd, she jsut stood up in front and started taking pictures of the parade.


----------



## Fridye

Epcot83 -- Too bad no one asked her, "Where's Stevie?"  This thread is great because it's like learning the secrets of the scammers.  It helps me be even more prepared for WDW!


----------



## Aidensmom

lauran cameron said:
			
		

> But lemme just add the best part was a British couple walking by and saying "oh, oh my, my, what a pity that girl has her knickers rolled up so far with that terrible behind!"


----------



## eclectics

But lemme just add the best part was a British couple walking by and saying "oh said:
			
		

> Ya gotta love those Brits!!!!!!!


----------



## lauran cameron

eclectics said:
			
		

> Ya gotta love those Brits!!!!!!!



They made my day when they said that


----------



## babiesX2

bump. . .


----------



## Maps05

After reading the whole ( I do mean whole) thread, wouldn't the answer to most of the problems be more visible security? They could then deal with most of situations before they got out of hand. It would also stop people p*@#* in public if they thought they could be seen. A leaflet handed out with tickets in multi languages spelling out what is and isn't appropiate behaviour in the parks and that it will get you thrown out if you persist, might also help (for the countries who think it's normal).


----------



## Amyality

Not sure what " p*@#* " is!  Probably don't want to know, he, he, he!  

Anyway, it does seem like a good idea to post a few ground rules and concequences promently (maybe where folks are waiting in line to get in and again here and there inside the parks, maybe by the restrooms).  That would deffinitely remind the forigners to keep their tops on, (no offense intended to foreign folks) and give the lowlifes a reminder to keep their diapers changes out of the public eye and their foul language at least under thier breath.  I'd sure like to see the folks who smoke outside of the designated areas ejected from the parks.  I really can't stand that and report it every time I can (of course, all the CM's do is tell them to put it out...ooh, theres' a deterant).


----------



## thptrek

When the lady with the dead dog goes through bag check do they just wave here through??  It could be worse, she could have the dog on her lap.


----------



## Big Fat Disney MaMa

bopper said:
			
		

> About the parents dragging reluctant kids on rides....
> My daughter is often apprehensive about going on some of the bigger roller coasters (I am not! going on that ride! You can't make me!) but when she does, she has her hands up in the air screaming "awesome!" and asks if we can go again.  So
> some of us parents may not be as cruel as  you think.



I can relate to the above too.  My daughter LOVES RnRRC at MGM.  She has ridden it too many times to count, but every time we get in line she gets apprehensive - sometimes to the point of tears because the sound of it taking off scares her.   She never does this on any other ride and is generally not a sensitive kid so I don't know why the drama on this one.

Last year when we were in line and I knew it was coming so I was talking to her to calm her down about the ride when this guy in front of me lays into me and starts calling me names.  His buddy says something to the CM and they actually ask us not to ride the ride, which upsets her even more.  I was so embarrassed by this time that I did leave and she didn't ride that time which was all I got to hear about for the rest of the day.

Not all parents are being cruel and trust me, once we get through the initial fear of boarding there is nothing but smiles, screams of "Oh Yeah" and hands in the air.


----------



## Tiffa

Ok here's a gross one one our first day we went to AK this was on Aug 1st, we got on triceratops spin (sp) as we were ending the ride it goes by the exit and someone spit   on me - I was grossed out and my kids wanted to do it again- I was done!   I dont think I'll ever ride it again- And those parade moochers are out in force! I tried setting a backpack down to save my seat while I was sent to get drinks and they kicked it out of the way!   It was hot !  And I had no fight left in me I just stood behind my kids and made sure no one stepped on them!


----------



## raksha2

I promised myself I would not post until I had read the whole thread.

So as I did finish it today, I can now post my events.

Oct 99  we were spending the day in AK, it is our 1st Wedding Anniversary (and honeymoon cos we did our wedding on a budget and could not afford to go away as well!)
We are walking around AK with big silly grins on our faces and Mickey & Minnie B & G hats on our heads, having a great time   . About the middle of the day we are stopped on a bridge somewhere. DH had wandered to the other side to get a photo and I am admiring the view and not really paying attention to what was going on around meand this living statue comes over and wraps his/her self around the pole I am next to and stands over me  they have long extensions on their hands so they are moving around on all fours about 6ft in the air. The statues CM handler then starts to have a go at me!, Telling me to move out of the way????  I am not a small waif person, I am worried if I try and duck under these legs that surround me I am going to knock this person flying
I said excuse me I was here first, I will let them move first so I dont knock them over, and she just went off on one.   
All of a sudden the statue moved and she just turned and stomped off following them, if I had known what I know now I probably would have complained, as it did put a downer on the afternoon.

Oct 01  surprise trip for DH for our WA- I booked everything including his leave from work without telling him, unfortunately by the time we got to 9/11 the only thing I had not booked was the flights. Cutting along story short  I had to try three different agents before one would agree to book them for me. [No one understood why I still wanted to go???]  
So we arrive 3 weeks after 9/11 to heightened security, which is fairly normal for DH & I we have both worked in central London our entire adult lives. 
I have to say what shocked me was the sign by MK entrance stating Hand Guns are not permitted in the parks!!!!   I have to hold up my hands and say until that point I would NEVER have considered that anyone would bring one.
[ have we got everything we need for the parks  money, passes, keys, id, gun, kids   yep lets go!!!  do people really do this???]   

May 05 DLRP

Our 3rd trip to the park, I personally think DLRP is cute in its own way, just wish the attitude of CM & guests was better, I have been ashamed to be British here some times.   We were staking out a spot to watch a parade and decided to have an ice-cream as the weather was pleasantly warm (previous trips- dec= -2 on a good day  )
So we queued up in the ice-cream parlour at the bottom of main street, and the queues are moving veeerrrry slowly, then all of a sudden two foreign older teenage girls decide to batter each other  no idea what the argument was about there was no raised voices before hand just a belt form one and the other kid went down like a sack of potatoes!   Her friend stepped between her and the girl that hit her and then the shouting started, think they were speaking Dutch so no idea what the problem was.
Security were very slow to get there but a manager came out of the back area, and she took no lip from them, she spoke to them very firmly and they did back down and leave.

Side note: most French people seem to hate queuing, lost count of how many tried (and failed  ) to push past us in the rides, shows and parades.

We are back in Oct for our 7th WA  hoping this will be a nice one with no unpleasant surprises as it is our first stay on property


----------



## DisneyMom5

raksha2 said:
			
		

> I have to say what shocked me was the sign by MK entrance stating Hand Guns are not permitted in the parks!!!!   I have to hold up my hands and say until that point I would NEVER have considered that anyone would bring one.
> [ have we got everything we need for the parks  money, passes, keys, id, gun, kids   yep lets go!!!  do people really do this???]



Well, actually, some people are legally able to carry guns and do so everywhere for legal reasons, but the law says they are not allowed to do so when it is posted, such as the sign that you noticed.  Of course, people who go through all the hassle to be able to wear a firearm legally (having to jump through all kinds of hoops, and rightly so) are also the kind of people who are very concerned about the law, and willing to follow it.  They will not be carrying in the parks.
That said, I have to agree its a sad state of affairs when WDW has to tell you not to bring a gun!  

The ones you have to worry about are the ones who don't bother carry a firearm legally and probably wouldn't take one off even if the sign tells them to.  So, hopefully none of them are going to WDW any time soon.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMommy

DisneyMom5 said:
			
		

> The ones you have to worry about are the ones who don't bother carry a firearm legally and probably wouldn't take one off even if the sign tells them to.  So, hopefully none of them are going to WDW any time soon.



My brother is a CM at MGM.  He told me that the security guards were finding guns mostly in purses and that's why there are sheriff's deputies at the gates.  

As for my own new stories:  This trip was the first time I had encountered the big tour groups.  Now, I can't actually think of a worse way to see WDW than with a huge group; we had 9 family members one of our days and it was difficult, so I can't imagine what it would be like with one of those big groups.  The worst encounter by far was at the Electric Umbrella in Epcot; my brother had my 3-yr-old and 6-yr-old waiting for a table when a tour group came in and hijacked the table.  This happened just as I found him with the tray of food; I snarked "What a class act, to steal a table from a three-year-old;" they're all staring at me blankly so I repeated an approximation in Spanish (their shirts indicated that they were Brazilian; I had an exchange student from Brazil in one of my classes who at least understood Spanish).  Anyway, the result was that every time I saw someone with one of those flags, I just wanted to grab it and beat them about the head with it.

The other shock story:  Actually, I hope I misunderstood this conversation, since I only heard half of it.  I was activating my annual passes at guest relations outside Epcot when a woman approached the window next to me.  She told the person behind the window that she had the rental receipt for her wheelchair and she needed the special card.  The CM spoke; then the lady said, "The card you use to get past the lines."  The CM answered her, and then she said, "Well, what's the point of getting a wheelchair?"

Not wanting to reactivate the wheelchair debate--but it sure sounded like she thought people in wheelchairs don't have to wait in line and that was what she was renting it for.


----------



## reeeoga

I have to say what shocked me was the sign by MK entrance stating Hand Guns are not permitted in the parks!!!!   I have to hold up my hands and say until that point I would NEVER have considered that anyone would bring one.
[ have we got everything we need for the parks  money, passes, keys, id, gun, kids   yep lets go!!!  do people really do this???]   

 
I, and wife, went through the hurdles to get a CCW (conceiled carry weapon permit).  I carry everywhere I can LEGALLY carry.  I sent a letter to WDW to find out their policy.  They say no guns so I will not bring a gun.  I know too many people that have been victims of crime.  I will not let that happen to my family or any inoccent person near me if I can prevent it.  A gun (After proper training and practice) is the single best form of protection available to the average U.S.A. citizen.  That is why I want to carry one.  

I will repeat: WDW says no Gun, I will not have a Gun in the park.  Traveling to and from WDW in my own vehicle, yes.  But not in the park. 

I have had the pleasure   of spending a week (to short) in Britain  .  The culturual differences are very apparent, espacially considering the number of Brit Comedies I have seen on PBS (Public Broadcasting Service).  Considering the USA got its gun culture from the British Fight are Die mentallity I find the British Governments treatment of Guns to be very disturbing.

Stepping off soapbox now.  

PS: I want to go back to Britain and Scotland and maybe Ireland.


----------



## scrappystamper1

My story is not gross but one of how to take advantage..
We "followed" a family with a wheel chair (not really followed but we were going the same way.) Everything seemed normal until the kid in the wheel chair hopped up and the next kid sat down.....  They continued to do this all the way to the next ride . Conveniently going to the handicapped entrace and were led to the front of the line and treated as you would any other handicapped person.
We saw them again later with another person playing handicapped.
Pretty sad way to scam your way to the front of the line huh?   
What goes around comes around.

Janet Paddock


----------



## WDWAurora

Ours this time was a fight.  We staked out our spot on top of the main st train station for spectro nearly 2 hrs early.  When we arrived, there was one large Brazilian family seated in the middle section (we were to the right side) and that was it.  The left half of the station is closed off for refurb, so they were only sitting in half of the middle section.  Well, I left, did the bathroom/drink run and DH stayed there.  When I got back, the majority of the Brazilian group had went on similar bathroom/etc trips leaving only a few people holding seats for their large group.  

We could see a young American couple talking and pointing below us to a CM and from what we got out of their conversation, they were angry that the Brazilians had gotten up there so early and they did not have the opportunity to sit there.  They were told that the area was first come first served, but that if space was left unattended that it could be filled.  So they came up to the top and pushed in and stood in front of the empty chairs.  This, of course, provoked the Brazilians, understandably.  Lots of yelling, and a CM came up and told them chairs were not allowed in the center section due to lack of space.  Keep in mind that the Brazilians had been there before us, so probably around 2 hrs.  There were still seats on the curb below us, so I'm not sure why those front row seats weren't good enough for the couple.  

After much yelling and nearly coming to blows, the Brazilians all left, as did the Americans who had been seated behind them since they could no longer have chairs in that area.  The couple was eventually joined by around 3 other people.  Chairs were pulled back into the area quickly.  It was crazy though.  I felt bad for the Brazilians.


----------



## MI mom of 3

bump


----------



## akayf

I just saw something pretty nasty while at Typhoon lagoon on 8/3.  DH and I had decided that we were going to leave around 3 and then go to Epcot since we had ADRs at the San Angel Inn for dinner.  As we make our way to the lockers, the afternoon rainstorm began.   I grab the backpack and run into the ladies room right away, not because I was afraid of the rain and getting wet(I already was wet...it's a water park) bur because I saw the crowds of people starting to run away from the rain, holding their umbrellas and throwing ponchos over their already soaking wet bathing suits.  I wanted to get changed before the crowds hit.  But I forgot that DH's stuff was in the backpack too.  So I change as fast as I can.  By the time, I get out, it is DOWNPOURING.   My nice clean dry clothes get soaked while I walk the 20 feet to where my DH is standing.  He runs in to change and I stand out in the rain.  I don't even bother to find a little roof to stand under.  I already soaking wet, can't get any wetter than I already am.  As I stand there, laughing to myself at all the people who are putting ponchos over bathing suits and trying to comprehend that, when it happened.   A guy walks over to the towel box, the return box where you put your nasty used towels.  He reaches in and grabs a towel out.  And then proceeds to wipe his face with the used towel!!!!!  I nearly puked.  Just think where that towel could have been!  Nasty!!!!


----------



## Pixiedust34

We just arrived home.........What a great vacation!

The funniest thing we saw was in Frontierland.  It was pretty crowded and loud.  I walked past an old man who fell asleep in a rocking chair.  The person next to him was asleep, too.  And then, the woman next in line was also asleep!  Her mouth was hanging open and everything.  It was funny seeing 3 people, all in a row, asleep in the middle of Frontierland on a loud and busy afternoon.

We also saw a guy get on the Disney bus in the morning with an open can of Keystone Light.  The bus driver didn't say anything, so either he didn't notice or didn't care.  

And a woman changed her baby's diaper as soon as they got into the Tiki Room.  Ewww....Right on the bench where everyone sits!  Then, she kept that dirty diaper throughout the show because there was no place for her to throw it away.  PU!


----------



## jgates

Pixiedust34 said:
			
		

> We also saw a guy get on the Disney bus in the morning with an open can of Keystone Light.  The bus driver didn't say anything, so either he didn't notice or didn't care.



Oh well......It's five o'clock somewhere, LOL!!!


----------



## Amyality

jgates said:
			
		

> Oh well......It's five o'clock somewhere, LOL!!!


 hee, hee, hee...


----------



## Pluto 2

i once seen a lady eating her lunch at typhoon lagoon with nothing on up top.her daughter around 10-12 was totally naked. another time this girl told her mom she was tired of wearing her bathing suit, she was getting chaffed up or something so off they came, she also was too old too be naked in public


----------



## Melwood23

During my 2000 trip, I was at MK, and there was a vendor cart, I believe in front of the lake (does it have a name?) that Tom Sawyers Island is on, and there were two teenagers smoking pot, and the vendor either didn't care or can't smell.


----------



## DISLOVE

Is it just me or should your hubby have sat with you and not on the planter if he wanted a seat? I would have thought so for sure.


----------



## phamton

DISLOVE said:
			
		

> Is it just me or should your hubby have sat with you and not on the planter if he wanted a seat? I would have thought so for sure.



Huh?  Not sure I want to read through this entire thread of 120 pages again just to find out which post you are referring to.


----------



## DisneyFreq

Okay...so it took me three days to read thru all 120 pages and now its MY turn...so grab some popcorn..this is going to take a while!

First I feel a pressing obligation to *confess* that my family is guilty of several of these shocks.

Public urination: when potty training my son we learned that the *thrill* of urinating outdoors can be a good motivator.  I'll admit we're a little backwoods. My husband insists on urinating off the back porch to "save water" and i allow my son to do the same to "save" me from having to clean up the drips...at what age exactly does their aim become precise?  So anyways, it never occured to us to explain where it was okay (first and only son...we were new at this) and on a trip to the San Diego zoo we were on a raised walkway.  There is a monkey cage built below/into the sidewalk so that you could walk past and look DOWN into the cage.  Anyhow, the family is over to the side looking at the gorillas when I realize, where's charlie? (he was 3 and certainly not the quite type...and I didn't hear him...the park was still deserted..it was early!) So I look over and I see him looking down into the monkey cage (there's so much foilage I didn't see much but sort of assumed that a monkey had come to the top..b/c what else would hold Ds's attention so well) I walk over to check out what he's looking at and my jaw drops! He has his little wee wee pointed in the cage and there's a stream! I yelled so loud I scared him into stopping mid-stream and he looked like he was going to cry....thats when we took the opportunity to explain to him about inappropriate places....the poor monkeys! Bet they're used to being the pee-ers not the pee-ees.

Someone saw a family spitting  in the water to try and get the fish to bite.   I'm so sorry to say but my husband/son find this very entertaining. I had no idea how odd it must look to others.  Going to put a stop to this one.

Changing diapers in public. Yes, horrible...can't recall ever doing this at disney BUT one time at Applebees I went to the restroom to change DDs diaper (stinky) before food came...no station? Mabey its in the handicap stall...nope! Okay..I've been in this situatation before at gas stations and layed her down on her mat in the gap between the sink. Oh wait...the gap isn't big enough to safely do this. I go back out and ask for the manager. The manager informs me that their chain does not require them to have one.  What? WDW even puts them in the mens room, every McD's I've EVER been to has one.....he says most of the A's resturants doesn't have them and sorry we just dont! very rude. So I changed DD right there as a silent but stinky protest....I DIDN'T DO IT ON THE TABLE THO! I laid her on the booth bench. I know it was wrong...should have gone to the car..it ruined my meal.  Needless to say...never went back there while kids were in diapers. I have to ask tho, is no diaper changing station a statment that applebees doesn't welcome families with small children?

As to not leaving a gap on curb when waiting for parades? Listen to this. On a recent trip to DL we were waiting on the curb in front of the castle (Probably about an hour and a half ahead of time). We had our feet in the street and our hineys on the curb. A few minutes before parade time two older hispanic women come and stand right in front of us with their butts in our faces.  We try to tell them they can't stand there and to please move but they give me the no english line and then start to ignore me and DH.  CMs keep walking by and I think, finally they'll make them move. The CMs keep saying you have to be on the curb..no one in the street and when they say this to the two ladies in front of us they actually try to back up into us...are you kidding?  Finally I'm about fed up the parade starts and a CM comes and tells them to move. Their response? I can't recall what it was but it was in ENGLISH! Oh was I po'd...good thing they left.

My MOST shocking moment? We were in WDW for our honeymoon during the 25th anniversary party. We were riding a very early boat over from TTC to MK our FIRST day. The boat leaves port and this older couple come up and start screaming at me in another language! I think they were German but I can't be sure. Anyhow, from their violent handgestures I surmise that b/c there is one open seat on the bench next to me, they would like me to move over so there is room for two of them. These ppl scared the heck out of me, so without thinking I scoot over....only to have them scream at me some more. What? What now? Well apparently, the ground was wet and I had my foot on the seat and when I scooted over (as per request) I had left a footprint. They wanted me to wipe it off! I told them no (which is pretty much universal right?) And they just scream louder and louder. Finally they wipe it off, sit down, and proceed with the deathray stares. Well, I couldn't take it very long and my husband and I got up and walked over to the railing.  Just then..I saw something amazing! I whipped out my camera and got a shot of goofy flying by on an intertube being pulled behind a boat! Woah...can't believe he was in the water that early! I felt like I'd gotten my just desserts (sort of) b/c had that couple stood up instead of intimidating me out of my seat they would have seen it.  I guess you would have had to have been there but that couple almost had me in tears.

Here is a shocking moment...when I was with my parents at Busch Gardens (I think I was in 5th or 6th grade) this group of South Americans (sorry can't be more specific) run past us and push us out of the way. I thought it was kind of rude considering the place had just opened and it wasn't very crowded...plenty of room to get thru.  I yelled "hey, quit running and watch where you are going." This kid, younger than me turned around and said "f*** you bi*** ". I looked at my dad who was right next to me. Yep, he heard it all right and he was just as shocked as I was. No language barrier there...and no chaperones in sight!


----------



## DisneyFreq

I have to confess one more thing...on one occasion I was a line cutter.

DH, DD3 and I were in the Wonders of Life pavillion. Now it had been a while since we had been and I knew there were several "attractions" but I wasn't sure which ones were where (except body wars...it was pretty obvious). So I see this line...and its fairly long. I think to myself....wonder what this line is for...I think its for cranium command. So I jump in the end of line and my Dh starts yelling, bring the camera. I turn around and there's Goofy dressed in his tennis finery. My DH pushed DD over to say Hi and pose...I take the picture and turn around to jump back in line....then it dawns on me! That line was waiting to see Goofy....and BOY was I getting some dirty looks! I felt so BAD/ um *guilty*.  Why in the world didn't ANYONE say something? See...sometimes you should speak up b/c ppl (like me) can occasionally be clueless.  I know they were all thinking to themselves how terrible we were... the truth is I, like a last poster, am a stringent rule follower and will even follow guidelines when I THINK they SHOULD be rules.  Looking back its one of my FAVORITE pics, but I still blush everytime I see it.


----------



## Aidensmom

DisneyFreq said:
			
		

> I have to confess one more thing...on one occasion I was a line cutter.
> 
> DH, DD3 and I were in the Wonders of Life pavillion. Now it had been a while since we had been and I knew there were several "attractions" but I wasn't sure which ones were where (except body wars...it was pretty obvious). So I see this line...and its fairly long. I think to myself....wonder what this line is for...I think its for cranium command. So I jump in the end of line and my Dh starts yelling, bring the camera. I turn around and there's Goofy dressed in his tennis finery. My DH pushed DD over to say Hi and pose...I take the picture and turn around to jump back in line....then it dawns on me! That line was waiting to see Goofy....and BOY was I getting some dirty looks! I felt so BAD/ um *guilty*.  Why in the world didn't ANYONE say something? See...sometimes you should speak up b/c ppl (like me) can occasionally be clueless.  I know they were all thinking to themselves how terrible we were... the truth is I, like a last poster, am a stringent rule follower and will even follow guidelines when I THINK they SHOULD be rules.  Looking back its one of my FAVORITE pics, but I still blush everytime I see it.



I did that several years ago at Universal.  Though I have gone to amusement parks all my life, I really didn't care that much about the characters once I was no longer a kid, that is until I had a child.  Back in my day, you didn't wait in line for the characters.  It was a simple mistake, but I thought the crowd was going to mob us and through us into the lake.


----------



## DisneyWorld Delight

DisneyFreq said:
			
		

> I have to confess one more thing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a regular heathen!
Click to expand...


----------



## PiRSquared

Just back from Orlando.  This happened at Universal.  We were waiting for the Animal Planet show.  I'm trying not to listen to the people behind me, but eventually when you start hearing forms of birth control and when to use them, you can't help but hear.  I turned around and asked them to discuss this somewhere else.  I was greeted with a "I didn't know you were listening".  I wasn't trying to, but couldn't believe what I was hearing!!  My DD14 was nearby, but apparantly didn't hear it.  Some people!!


----------



## jezebella

bopper said:
			
		

> About the parents dragging reluctant kids on rides....
> My daughter is often apprehensive about going on some of the bigger roller coasters (I am not! going on that ride! You can't make me!) but when she does, she has her hands up in the air screaming "awesome!" and asks if we can go again.  So
> some of us parents may not be as cruel as  you think.



I totally agree with this.  My daughter is the same way.  She pitches a fit on every ride until she goes on it once....then she's begging to do it again.  I just happen to know her personality...now if she always screamed the entire way through the ride and cried, that would be a different story.

As for my stories, the first was at wet 'n wild.  We stood in line forever to get a stupid locker...finally found it and had the bag sitting next to it with the locker open and empty while I was dousing my DD in 50spf.  Along comes this woman with her kids and a ginormous bag and plops it down right in front of my locker.  I, knowing how ppl are, quickly proceed to shove my bag in the locker.  She gets this horrid look on her face and starts screaming at me that that is "her locker".  I explain to her, like he** it is, she can go up and pay the fee and get her own just like everyone else. In which case she yelled at me some more and marched off.

Secondly, when I was 19, I was visiting wdw with my whole family, my fiance, my brother and his friend.  Well, everyone but the parents decided to do the e-pass night thing at mk.  We were walking past SM and here come pluto stomping towards us and rams me straight in the shoulder.  I was like, what is wrong with that character?" and keep on walking, but with my mouth open.  Immediately, I'm surrounded by disney fbi and the character is there too....they are telling us that we were identified by the "dog" as physically harming him and that do we "know that there is a real person inside there"----you 've got to be kidding me...I had to explain that he hit me, we hadn't seen the "dog" prior to that incident and further that we had been dvc member since the year it came out!!! They finally left us alone.

Finally, the last one was when we were at Busch Gardens.  It had started to pour and we drug out our ponchos.  I looked over at this african american family and the mom was refusing to wear one because they look "stupid".  Well, she makes a run for it, and splashes into a huge puddle.  Lets just think about the fact that she was wearing a white t-shirt, white capris, and apparantly a white thong, because you could see right through all of her clothes.  I think I would have gone for the poncho.


----------



## philaround

I have to say I also was an accidental line cutter. In May of 2003 DW & I had our first on site visit ever and loved every minute of it, especially all the Disney transportation. But I must say some of the bus loading ques wher confusing. The worst that we saw was at DAK. The chain was off at both ends of the que at curb side and we wound up cutting in front of about 20 people when the bus for the Poly pulled up. Even tho we were standing at the back of the bus we walked right up to the front door and walked on first. I didn't realize what we had done until the next morning.


----------



## k5thbeatle

The pink colored monorail will forever be known as the "pee train" to my wife and I.  I don't have time to post the whole story now but I think you can imagine how it got this nickname.


----------



## phillybeth




----------



## edingerc

Last visit to WDW, I went to MK early for a tour.  We were waiting for the CM's to let us through the turnstiles, when a couple came and stood at the empty turnstile to our left.  There wasn't just one empty turnstile over there, there were two, but everyone was lining up behind the people who were already there.  The couple stood in front of their turnstile for a couple of minutes, when the grumbling began behind me.  The grumbling rose into a rumbling.  Then suddely, about four mothers from different families start letting this couple have it for jumping the line.

Exsqueeze me?  Who's line were they jumping?  Were they supposed to leave the two functioning turnstiles completely empty because they had arrived after people who weren't observant enough to notice that they were there?  I had to listen to these four mothers complaining loudly to each other for the next 15 minutes.  I just wish they had all taken a healthy tablespoon of Shut the h*ll up!


----------



## Deb & Bill

edingerc said:
			
		

> Last visit to WDW, I went to MK early for a tour.  We were waiting for the CM's to let us through the turnstiles, when a couple came and stood at the empty turnstile to our left.  There wasn't just one empty turnstile over there, there were two, but everyone was lining up behind the people who were already there.  The couple stood in front of their turnstile for a couple of minutes, when the grumbling began behind me.  The grumbling rose into a rumbling.  Then suddely, about four mothers from different families start letting this couple have it for jumping the line.
> 
> Exsqueeze me?  Who's line were they jumping?  Were they supposed to leave the two functioning turnstiles completely empty because they had arrived after people who weren't observant enough to notice that they were there?  I had to listen to these four mothers complaining loudly to each other for the next 15 minutes.  I just wish they had all taken a healthy tablespoon of Shut the h*ll up!



We do this all the time and don't consider it line jumping.  We call it being observant.


----------



## Joanna71985

I saw something REALLY shocking on my last trip- I actually caught someone shoplifying!  It was around 10pm at night and I was at the Cinema (sp??) on Main Street. It was raining and the 1st Spectro had already been canceled, so I was waiting for the 2nd by playing VMK. All was fine til I looked over at the CD wall from my VMK station and guess what? There was a young woman (probably college-aged) kneeling on the floor and just stuck a CD- IN HER BAG! I was    Then she looks over at me and we are staring at each other. I ask her "did you pay for that?" and I think I saw her put it back. She then gets up and walks over to me and starts getting all chatty. She asks me "do you work here (which I did at the time), how old are you". Of course she then tells me "you don't look like you work here" and I have to tell her I'm off-duty. Duh! I wanted to tell her (didn't think about it at the time) that I was an off-duty security officer. My favorite thing that she said was that she wanted to work here one day and I'm like, I don't think so. After a few moments she turned around and walked into Uptown Jewelers at WARPSPEED. I finally got to tell a CM and then I was allowed to leave (BTW, she got away ) Also, OT, the 2nd Spectro was also canceled, so the whole night was a wash, literally speaking. Thinking back, I just couldn't believe it. She could have definetely afforded that CD. I hope she learned her lesson. People are always watching- I hope the Disney cameras caught her too.


----------



## MI mom of 3

bump...


----------



## jann1033

edingerc said:
			
		

> Last visit to WDW, I went to MK early for a tour.  We were waiting for the CM's to let us through the turnstiles, when a couple came and stood at the empty turnstile to our left.  There wasn't just one empty turnstile over there, there were two, but everyone was lining up behind the people who were already there.  The couple stood in front of their turnstile for a couple of minutes, when the grumbling began behind me.  The grumbling rose into a rumbling.  Then suddely, about four mothers from different families start letting this couple have it for jumping the line.
> 
> Exsqueeze me?  Who's line were they jumping?  Were they supposed to leave the two functioning turnstiles completely empty because they had arrived after people who weren't observant enough to notice that they were there?  I had to listen to these four mothers complaining loudly to each other for the next 15 minutes.  I just wish they had all taken a healthy tablespoon of Shut the h*ll up!


 

next time i'll have to remind myself to only get in the longest lines so dumb people don't get all upset  . that did happen to us last time also...pre-opening most of the turnstiles were empty with a few only having long lines, we asked a CM if we could use one of the empty ones, he said sure so we went over.... duh! didn't hear any comments but did get a few "looks" and a few people who did the same thing as us!


----------



## MELSMICE

jann1033 said:
			
		

> next time i'll have to remind myself to only get in the longest lines so dumb people don't get all upset  . that did happen to us last time also...pre-opening most of the turnstiles were empty with a few only having long lines, we asked a CM if we could use one of the empty ones, he said sure so we went over.... duh! didn't hear any comments but did get a few "looks" and a few people who did the same thing as us!



If there's a green "X" & not a red "X" on the turnstile then it's fair game for anyone to use.  I could never understand why some people just don't pay attention & look at the turnstiles.  

They wait in a long line & then give you a dirty look when you walk right past them & go through a turnstile that is open.


----------



## theycallmered

Joanna71985 said:
			
		

> I saw something REALLY shocking on my last trip- I actually caught someone shoplifying!  It was around 10pm at night and I was at the Cinema (sp??) on Main Street. It was raining and the 1st Spectro had already been canceled, so I was waiting for the 2nd by playing VMK. All was fine til I looked over at the CD wall from my VMK station and guess what? There was a young woman (probably college-aged) kneeling on the floor and just stuck a CD- IN HER BAG! I was    Then she looks over at me and we are staring at each other. I ask her "did you pay for that?" and I think I saw her put it back. She then gets up and walks over to me and starts getting all chatty. She asks me "do you work here (which I did at the time), how old are you". Of course she then tells me "you don't look like you work here" and I have to tell her I'm off-duty. Duh! I wanted to tell her (didn't think about it at the time) that I was an off-duty security officer. My favorite thing that she said was that she wanted to work here one day and I'm like, I don't think so. After a few moments she turned around and walked into Uptown Jewelers at WARPSPEED. I finally got to tell a CM and then I was allowed to leave (BTW, she got away ) Also, OT, the 2nd Spectro was also canceled, so the whole night was a wash, literally speaking. Thinking back, I just couldn't believe it. She could have definetely afforded that CD. I hope she learned her lesson. People are always watching- I hope the Disney cameras caught her too.



I was down in WDW in '97 for a Magic Music Days with my Marching Band.  One of the kids in the band got caught shop lifting. They had him 'behind the scenes' with the Disney security and our marching band director and it was there that he was adimittly refusing the accusations that he had taken anything from any Disney store...

That was until Disney security showed him a video of him swipeing a $3.50 magnet into his pocket.  (Later in the week a group of us went back to the 'scene of the crime' to find out where those video cameras were.  For the life of us we simply could not find any cameras anywhere!  Those suckers are REALLY hidden WELL!)

The kid was immediately thrown out of WDW. The band director called his parents up saying that they needed to buy a one way ticket back to O'Hare from Orlando IMMEDIATELY for their son to be sent home.  And he was then put on a plane a few hours later on a $500 plane ticket.

All of that for a $3.50 magnet.


Hopefully they caught your lady like they did the kid from my marching band.

There's always someone watching.


----------



## sbelyo

Pixiedust34 said:
			
		

> We also saw a guy get on the Disney bus in the morning with an open can of Keystone Light.  The bus driver didn't say anything, so either he didn't notice or didn't care.


That's great   I'll have to do that on my next trip.  I usually start in on the Heinikens upon arrival at the AKL, this Jan. it was around 10:30 am  



			
				Pixiedust34 said:
			
		

> Then, she kept that dirty diaper throughout the show because there was no place for her to throw it away.  PU!


Eh...  Been there done that.  My wife keeps a few news paper bags in the diaper bag just for that type of emergency


----------



## Doug123

Big Fat Disney MaMa said:
			
		

> I can relate to the above too.  My daughter LOVES RnRRC at MGM.  She has ridden it too many times to count, but every time we get in line she gets apprehensive - sometimes to the point of tears because the sound of it taking off scares her.   She never does this on any other ride and is generally not a sensitive kid so I don't know why the drama on this one.
> 
> Last year when we were in line and I knew it was coming so I was talking to her to calm her down about the ride when this guy in front of me lays into me and starts calling me names.  His buddy says something to the CM and they actually ask us not to ride the ride, which upsets her even more.  I was so embarrassed by this time that I did leave and she didn't ride that time which was all I got to hear about for the rest of the day.
> 
> Not all parents are being cruel and trust me, once we get through the initial fear of boarding there is nothing but smiles, screams of "Oh Yeah" and hands in the air.



People need to be REAL careful when it comes to making comments on what people are doing.  I'm all for "correcting" those that need "correcting," but there are times that it's better to mind your own business.

With that said, it constantly amazes me how rude some people act.  There are other people in the world besides you, you know.


----------



## jgates

Deb & Bill said:
			
		

> We do this all the time and don't consider it line jumping.  We call it being observant.



Good job!!!  My kids & I did the alternate method at Universal - there were three of us and we each headed to adjoining lines that were all about the same length.  We then joined each other in the line that moved thru the most efficiently when we were near the turnstile.  Go ahead and slam me!!!  I am sure someone must want to.


----------



## scrappystamper1

I feel your pain, My youngest son had ridden Dinosaur at least twice every time we've gone ( I have photo proof) and although he is always scared in line he has fun.  I got a few "what the heck do you think you're doing" glances last time.  Even I get nervous standing in line.  
To: jgates.  what you did was smart not flamable.  It was not line jumping.

When we are getting autographs it gets crazy because they are only there for a short time, my hubby and I each pick a line and whoever gets there first the kids run to and have the photo taken with. If I get there and they are not done with hubby, I let the next person go behind me and so on until the kids come back.
You know, If you use common sense and manners in the parks ( which some of these things clearly are ie: paying attention to open / closed turn stiles etc .., and some clearly are not ie: peeing where you like, line jumping and throwing trash...) they would indeed be the happiest place on earth.  There are people out there that will cuss out a CM, line jump etc.. they are training their kids that this is acceptable behavior.  I would never treat a CM with anything other than respect (or any customer service person for that matter..)  your children are like little sponges, watching and learning.


----------



## MELSMICE

jgates said:
			
		

> Good job!!!  My kids & I did the alternate method at Universal - there were three of us and we each headed to adjoining lines that were all about the same length.  We then joined each other in the line that moved thru the most efficiently when we were near the turnstile.  Go ahead and slam me!!!  I am sure someone must want to.



We do this in the food lines also.  Whoever gets to the register first is the one that places the order.  I don't consider it line jumping.


----------



## Wish I lived in Fl

Sideways Cleavage

Went to Typhoon Lagoon twice last week because it was so good. On line for one of the raft rides i saw sideways cleavage for the first time ever. Imagine a side view of a generously endowed women. That line under the breast that you usually don't see was 8 inches long on this women(between breast and tummy). 
She had about 4 gallons of bosom in a B cup one piece.

Bottom cleavage

Another bathing suit story. Imagine the back of a one piece but with a lot of the suit worn away until it is transparent over the bottom. Now imagine the plumber's butt view.  This particular person imagines that they are a size 14. More like a 22.  Don't ask me how i know.


----------



## disneypofq05

We were at Typhoon Lagoon this past July and there was a family with two girls between 8 and 10 who were walking around with top on. Just the bathing suit bottom.


----------



## LuluLovesDisney

Here's a new one I just remembered- my friend lost his job at Test Track beause he punched a guest. Why?
Because the guest was drunk, cutting in line and when the CM called him on it, he insulted him. When the CM repeated the orders, the guest gathered some phlegm in his throat with a loud sound and spit it at his face, then laughed. My friend punched him. Although he was sad he lost his job, he said it was worth it.


----------



## musicalSaranader

LuluLovesDisney said:
			
		

> Here's a new one I just remembered- my friend lost his job at Test Track beause he punched a guest. Why?
> Because the guest was drunk, cutting in line and when the CM called him on it, he insulted him. When the CM repeated the orders, the guest gathered some phlegm in his throat with a loud sound and spit it at his face, then laughed. My friend punched him. Although he was sad he lost his job, he said it was worth it.



Did they also kick the guest out of the park??  Or did they _only_ see your friend punch him?  That sucks that they fired him.  But I woulda punched that jerk, too!  (Well, I would have wanted to, but I'm too passive...lol.)


----------



## Amyality

musicalSaranader said:
			
		

> Did they also kick the guest out of the park??  Or did they _only_ see your friend punch him?  That sucks that they fired him.  But I woulda punched that jerk, too!  (Well, I would have wanted to, but I'm too passive...lol.)



I would have called the cops and pressed charges personally.  Spitting on someone is a health hazard and assault.


----------



## Epcot83

Darian said:
			
		

> We were at Typhoon Lagoon last October and were in line to ride one of the faster water slides.  There was a family with a teenage daughter (age about 13 or 14)who's dad kept trying to pull down her top and bikini bottom to expose her hiney.  Once he pulled out her bikin bottom front to take a peek.  Mom seemed indifferent, pretended not to see.  They were not from the US and thought maybe they had a different cultural values and so I should just mind my own business, but man, even so....
> 
> The girl didn't seem to be appreciating all the "Lolita" attention she was getting.  It was disturbing and I considered asking her if she was "ok" or getting a cast member.  "Perv" dad saw DW and I glaring at him and he kept his hands to himself.  Maybe it was "innocent fun" and he was just teasing his daughter, but I'm thinkin not... more like wanting to throw him from the top of the TOT and see if he can fly like peter pan....
> 
> 
> Or you could take him to the bottom of the elevator shaft in TOT and see if he is strong enough like Mr. Incredible...
> 
> Darian
> (not handling the memory well)


----------



## aunt2brant

On the Disney Wonder, we saw a man hitting his little girl because he wanted her to get out of the pool and she did not want to.  We were talking to another family and my uncle and the man that we were talking to heard what was going on and turned around to see the man holding a shoe ready to hit her with it.  Both men got up at the same time (without saying a word) and was fast approaching him, fist clutched...the man was trying to defend himself by saying that she was not minding him all day, etc.  Well, he and the little girl finally walked away (without incident with my uncle or the other man).  A few min. later, the man came up to us and apologized.  He said that he had a long day was not in the mood to hear protest from his little girl. Well, my uncle and that man did not let him off easy...they told him how wrong it was to strike the girl and how he needed to learn different discipline methods, etc....I think that man was actually sorry that he came back to apologize.


----------



## LuluLovesDisney

musicalSaranader said:
			
		

> Did they also kick the guest out of the park??  Or did they _only_ see your friend punch him?  That sucks that they fired him.  But I woulda punched that jerk, too!  (Well, I would have wanted to, but I'm too passive...lol.)



He was escorted out of the park- and should have been. My friend didn't press charges or anything like that, though.


----------



## CherCrazy

My favorite thing to do at BB or TL is to float on the tubes in the lazy rivers at each park.  I could do that for hours.  UNTIL the time I floated by the guy with this HUGE gaping hole in his leg.  It was so gross.  It wasn't even covered up.  

I hope they had a huge dose of chlorine in the water that day.


----------



## RadioFanatic

a big gaping wound?    thanks a lot CherCrazy, you just ruined one of my fave things to do!


----------



## WDWAurora

CherCrazy said:
			
		

> My favorite thing to do at BB or TL is to float on the tubes in the lazy rivers at each park.  I could do that for hours.  UNTIL the time I floated by the guy with this HUGE gaping hole in his leg.  It was so gross.  It wasn't even covered up.
> 
> I hope they had a huge dose of chlorine in the water that day.


 Yeah, I enjoyed it until I saw the...ahem...private portion of a chinese lady, probably my mom's age...Luckily my DH missed the show....


----------



## Wish I lived in Fl

The slippery slide and parents.

At Typhoon Lagoon's slippery slide  there was a lot of cutting in line by the kiddies. Some accidently and some on pupose. Enough that I kept watch on one line where DD was. Life guard could watch kids going down slide or watch lines but not both. 
Suddenly i saw a CM come charging up the slide. He picked up the phone to call for help after muttering about crazy parents. There were about 9 parents at the bottom of the slide argueing with each other about the kids cutting in line. We left at that point.


----------



## LlamaKuzco

My most shocking moment was when I saw three older ladies (50ish and Pooh sized) push a family of a curb at the MK so that they could sit and watch the parade.  One woman asked the family if they could scoot over so that she could sit and the family did.  They put two of their 3 kids on their laps and bunched together.  As soon as they did this the other two women squeezed in fast and popped the third kid of the curb, they also managed to push the couple on the other side off the curb too.  The families on both sides of them are know super pissed but the women then tune them out and stop paying any attention to them.  My friends and I were leaving a shop on the other side of the street when this happened and I couldn't let them get away with this.  I walked over to them and asked one of the women if I could take a picture of her.  She asked me why and I told her that my nieghbors lost their dog about two weeks ago and they will be suprised when they find out she made it all the way to Disney World.  Everybody starts laughing and the women jump up and practically run away.  The kids got their seats back and we all had a good laugh so it ended fine but I was shocked that three women would steal the seats of kids to watch a parade.


----------



## Amyality

LlamaKuzco said:
			
		

> My most shocking moment was when I saw three older ladies (50ish and Pooh sized) push a family of a curb at the MK so that they could sit and watch the parade.  One woman asked the family if they could scoot over so that she could sit and the family did.  They put two of their 3 kids on their laps and bunched together.  As soon as they did this the other two women squeezed in fast and popped the third kid of the curb, they also managed to push the couple on the other side off the curb too.  The families on both sides of them are know super pissed but the women then tune them out and stop paying any attention to them.  My friends and I were leaving a shop on the other side of the street when this happened and I couldn't let them get away with this.  I walked over to them and asked one of the women if I could take a picture of her.  She asked me why and I told her that my nieghbors lost their dog about two weeks ago and they will be suprised when they find out she made it all the way to Disney World.  Everybody starts laughing and the women jump up and practically run away.  The kids got their seats back and we all had a good laugh so it ended fine but I was shocked that three women would steal the seats of kids to watch a parade.




You go girl!  Your post made me smile.  People don't often stop to help out strangers now-a-days!


----------



## LlamaKuzco

Amyality said:
			
		

> You go girl!  Your post made me smile.  People don't often stop to help out strangers now-a-days!




You go *guy* actually but thanks anyway.  My friends were suprised because I am usually the quiet one in the group but that was to much.


----------



## Amyality

LlamaKuzco said:
			
		

> You go *guy* actually but thanks anyway.  My friends were suprised because I am usually the quiet one in the group but that was to much.



OOPS!  Sorry!


----------



## DisneyMom5

Just back and I know its been mentioned time and time again but...people need to PUT SOME CLOTHES ON!!!    
   

YIKES!  I mean really.  I'll admit, I am a prude.  But come on.  Do you really need to be parading around in a skirt so short that, as my dh put it, you have to decide which part of your underwear you don't want to show?  (i.e. top or bottom?)
I don't care whether you have the figure for some of these get ups or not, and most don't.
And it seems that the only people wearing bras are wearing them either under tops that don't cover them, or are completely see through, or with no tops at all, and everyone else left theirs at home.
  

And you nice young teenagers, I am so happy that mom and dad signed off on that but t crack tatoo, thanks for sharing that and the color of your thong with us.
   

Good heavens.


----------



## LuluLovesDisney

DisneyMom5 said:
			
		

> Just back and I know its been mentioned time and time again but...people need to PUT SOME CLOTHES ON!!!
> 
> 
> YIKES!  I mean really.  I'll admit, I am a prude.  But come on.  Do you really need to be parading around in a skirt so short that, as my dh put it, you have to decide which part of your underwear you don't want to show?  (i.e. top or bottom?)
> I don't care whether you have the figure for some of these get ups or not, and most don't.
> And it seems that the only people wearing bras are wearing them either under tops that don't cover them, or are completely see through, or with no tops at all, and everyone else left theirs at home.
> 
> 
> And you nice young teenagers, I am so happy that mom and dad signed off on that but t crack tatoo, thanks for sharing that and the color of your thong with us.
> 
> 
> Good heavens.



Funny, sad and true all at once!
I'm only 25, and I totally agree with you. I"m a high school teacher and I can't believe how some of these kids come to school- a skirt that looks like a dust ruffle, visible bra, and everything a size too small. Ugh. As a teacher I try to instill class and respect as well as content and it's tough. I can't believe how much things have changed just in the last 10 years!


----------



## LindsayDunn228

DisneyMom and Lulu, I agree 100%!!! I just turned 27 today and I have never any desire to dress this way. I mean, WHY?!?!?!? I look sexy and hot with clothes* on*


----------



## LuluLovesDisney

LindsayDunn228 said:
			
		

> DisneyMom and Lulu, I agree 100%!!! I just turned 27 today and I have never any desire to dress this way. I mean, WHY?!?!?!? I look sexy and hot with clothes* on*



Happy birthday!   
Enjoy your day (with clothes on)


----------



## pixiedust23

DisneyMom5 said:
			
		

> Just back and I know its been mentioned time and time again but...people need to PUT SOME CLOTHES ON!!!
> 
> 
> YIKES!  I mean really.  I'll admit, I am a prude.  But come on.  Do you really need to be parading around in a skirt so short that, as my dh put it, you have to decide which part of your underwear you don't want to show?  (i.e. top or bottom?)
> I don't care whether you have the figure for some of these get ups or not, and most don't.
> And it seems that the only people wearing bras are wearing them either under tops that don't cover them, or are completely see through, or with no tops at all, and everyone else left theirs at home.
> 
> 
> And you nice young teenagers, I am so happy that mom and dad signed off on that but t crack tatoo, thanks for sharing that and the color of your thong with us.
> 
> 
> Good heavens.




Just got back yesterday and I agree.  Its not ok to wear a bikini to a theme park.  There was also an instance of a little girl trying to get onto DInosaur in only her bathing suit.  The CM promptyly told her father she would not be permitted on the ride unless she was wearing shorts.  He also told the father she needed to be wearhing those shorts at all times, since that is park policy.

Now as for the bras...I hate wearing a strapless bra, and need more support than built in bras in shirts.  So if I"m wearing a spaghetti strap tank your going to see my bra straps.  I wear nude bras and I dont think its a big deal.  I dont want to wear a t-shirt and get a farmers tan so...this is the best option I have.


----------



## blondemom

> Originally Posted by DisneyMom5
> Just back and I know its been mentioned time and time again but...people need to PUT SOME CLOTHES ON!!!
> 
> 
> YIKES! I mean really. I'll admit, I am a prude. But come on. Do you really need to be parading around in a skirt so short that, as my dh put it, you have to decide which part of your underwear you don't want to show? (i.e. top or bottom?)
> I don't care whether you have the figure for some of these get ups or not, and most don't.
> And it seems that the only people wearing bras are wearing them either under tops that don't cover them, or are completely see through, or with no tops at all, and everyone else left theirs at home.
> 
> 
> And you nice young teenagers, I am so happy that mom and dad signed off on that but t crack tatoo, thanks for sharing that and the color of your thong with us.
> 
> 
> Good heavens.




I, too, just got back a few days ago.  You are so right.  I'm no prude either, but I saw more itsy, bitsy bikini tops and low-riding shorts than I have ever seen.  I saw more butt-tattoos, **** tattoos, thongs, and underwear peaking out from barely-there skirts.  I also saw a few young women who decided not to wear underwear under their barely-there clothes.  It's a shame that we live in a world where there is nothing left to the imagination.  I mean, some people enjoy that type of attire.  But, this is a family park with children present.  

One particular young woman in a tiny pink bikini top and a terry cloth towel around her waist (or was it a skirt?) was getting a lot of attention from some young men on line at Thunder Mountain and she snapped, "What are you looking at?"  I mean, honestly, if you have it all out there on display, you have to expect people to look.  If you want to show off your nice body in a bikini, go to the beach!


----------



## jennyl772003

I AM NOT STARTING A DEBATE ON LEASHING YOUR CHILD HERE! 

While in the Land, I saw a girl, approx 12. With a leash. Not one of those special wrist or harness types, but an actual dog leash attached to one of her belt loops! So not only was the leash itself odd, but the girl was also WAY too old to be leashed.


----------



## ceecee

CanBeGrumpy said:
			
		

> I don't know exactly where in MK this happened, but a bird had swooped down and stolen a woman's hotdog and somehow she had managed to catch the bird by the leg. She was standing there, just holding onto the bird's leg, while the bird was thrashing around trying to get away! Meanwhile, another park visitor was screaming "LET GO OF THE BIRD, LET GO OF THE BIRD". The lady finally let go of the dang bird!! I don't know what she hoped to accomplish by holding onto the bird's leg--I mean, was she going to take the hotdog out of its beak and eat it??? I'm surprised she didn't get a good pecking from that bird!!!


OH THAT IS FUNNY!!!


----------



## ryanmilla

These crack me up!!!


----------



## chrismb22

I just finished the funny moments thread of 58 pages and now I want to read this whole thread. No work gets done today!! Anyway, here's one. We were at Universal back in March 1995 and me and my now ex-husband who was sooo not into the Disney experience. I finally got him slightly into it -- I think it was the bigger rides that Universal had at the time that did it -- and we were going across a walkway when this girl in about her 20s walks by and lifts her arm. She had a huge wad of armpit hair. (Sorry to be gross). I know that's normal in some countries but in America it's not really accepted and husband, who hates that sort of thing, could not take it. That was it for him and pretty much me for that trip.


----------



## EthansMom

We were at MGM last April and had gotten to Playhouse Disney just after the doors closed for the show (now we know to get earlier next time).  At any rate, while we're standing there trying to figure out what we want to do next, a woman and her child (around 8 years old) came up to the Playhouse Disney doors and starts to go for the door.  The CM on duty told her, "I'm sorry Ma'am, the show isn't seating any longer."  The woman told the CM, "I AM going in there! The CM, told her, "I'm sorry those doors are locked and can't be opened until after the show is over."  This lady got histerical, screaming, "My child is in there all alone!  My 2 year old is in there!"  The CM told her, "I'll take you around to the back door."  

Now, what kind of a moron leaves a 2 year old alone to hold seats for a show at an amusment park?  Some people shouldn't have kids.


----------



## pixiedust23

With all the honeymooning couples, just wondering if anyone has seen any uumm inappropriate behavior?


----------



## snoopy5386

chrismb22 said:
			
		

> I just finished the funny moments thread of 58 pages and now I want to read this whole thread. No work gets done today!! Anyway, here's one. We were at Universal back in March 1995 and me and my now ex-husband who was sooo not into the Disney experience. I finally got him slightly into it -- I think it was the bigger rides that Universal had at the time that did it -- and we were going across a walkway when this girl in about her 20s walks by and lifts her arm. She had a huge wad of armpit hair. (Sorry to be gross). I know that's normal in some countries but in America it's not really accepted and husband, who hates that sort of thing, could not take it. That was it for him and pretty much me for that trip.




Now I am not one for armpit hair either, but how sad that something so innocent and natural ruined your vacation. It's not like the woman put her armpit in your husbands face or anything.


----------



## kgkmom

disneypofq05 said:
			
		

> We were at Typhoon Lagoon this past July and there was a family with two girls between 8 and 10 who were walking around with top on. Just the bathing suit bottom.



We're just back from WDW, and there were several families with girls who wore only their swimsuit bottoms. One of the girls looked to be about 10 or 11. My DD just turned 12, so it was an interesting conversation, to say the least! 

Actually, it was a good opportunity to talk about respecting different cultures, understanding norms, etc. It was also good to hear DD say that while it might be OK in some countries, topless just isn't her style! 

Now, hopefully she'll remember that when she's on spring break in about 7 years


----------



## WDWAurora

pixiedust23 said:
			
		

> With all the honeymooning couples, just wondering if anyone has seen any uumm inappropriate behavior?


 I'm a recent honeymooner (back 2 weeks now) and this comment is just silly.  I saw numerous other honeymooners and while there was a fair amount of hand holding, hugging, and generally being googly-eyed, I didn't see anything innapropriate from us or any other couple.  Kissing did happen (with us and the others) but I didn't see more than pecks.  Now the older couples in the pool at my resort...That was another story.  DH was regretting swimming underwater after he got an eyeful multiple nights from different couples.


----------



## lauran cameron

jennyl772003 said:
			
		

> I AM NOT STARTING A DEBATE ON LEASHING YOUR CHILD HERE!
> 
> While in the Land, I saw a girl, approx 12. With a leash. Not one of those special wrist or harness types, but an actual dog leash attached to one of her belt loops! So not only was the leash itself odd, but the girl was also WAY too old to be leashed.



oh yea...those things...lots of teens at my school & that I see in the mall wear dog collars & have their bf or gf "walk them" through the mall.  They're usually the "gothic" style teens


----------



## pixiedust23

WDWAurora said:
			
		

> I'm a recent honeymooner (back 2 weeks now) and this comment is just silly.  I saw numerous other honeymooners and while there was a fair amount of hand holding, hugging, and generally being googly-eyed, I didn't see anything innapropriate from us or any other couple.  Kissing did happen (with us and the others) but I didn't see more than pecks.  Now the older couples in the pool at my resort...That was another story.  DH was regretting swimming underwater after he got an eyeful multiple nights from different couples.




Ok didnt mean to offend.  I just saw a lot of honeymooners and then also a lot of PDA.  I guess I just assumed they were linked.  Wow I never thought people would uumm ya know in a Disney pool.  Thankfully im sure there are lots of chemicals in there.


----------



## chrismb22

I guess people like this should know they will get what's coming to them.  They no more than get on the ride until the youngest son is complaining that he doesn't feel good.  During the ride he gets sick and covers dear old Dad not once but twice before they can leave the magic carpet.[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> And that my Disney friends, is what they call KARMA!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aliki

chrismb22 said:
			
		

> we were going across a walkway when this girl in about her 20s walks by and lifts her arm. She had a huge wad of armpit hair. (Sorry to be gross). I know that's normal in some countries but in America it's not really accepted and husband, who hates that sort of thing, could not take it. That was it for him and pretty much me for that trip.



Armpit hair ruined your vacation!?!       

Lots of Americans don't shave their armpits, I personally know of five friends off the top of my head! (They dont shave their legs either!)


----------



## tlbwriter

snoopy5386 said:
			
		

> Now I am not one for armpit hair either, but how sad that something so innocent and natural ruined your vacation. It's not like the woman put her armpit in your husbands face or anything.


I'm always amused/amazed at how things affect people. There are several posts on this thread where someone witnessed vomiting or urinating and they say something like "Needless to say, I didn't eat anything for the rest of the day." And I'm like, "Needless to say?" It would have to be a LOT of vomit to keep me from eating for the whole day! And it would have to be, like, on my body or in my hair or something!   I guess I'm lucky not to be as sensitive as some people. (Or, judging from the looks of my stomach, maybe not.   )


----------



## LuluLovesDisney

WDWAurora said:
			
		

> I'm a recent honeymooner (back 2 weeks now) and this comment is just silly.  I saw numerous other honeymooners and while there was a fair amount of hand holding, hugging, and generally being googly-eyed, I didn't see anything innapropriate from us or any other couple.  Kissing did happen (with us and the others) but I didn't see more than pecks.  Now the older couples in the pool at my resort...That was another story.  DH was regretting swimming underwater after he got an eyeful multiple nights from different couples.



      

They need to make the water colder!   Then people wouldn't be able to get so "hot".  

What do you do in that situation? Do you say something? Do you just leave? I mean, that is just gross! (and illegal) I do not need some old man's DNA floating by me in the deep end! And all those little kids who swallow the water. Oh, gosh, I think I"m going to be sick!


----------



## LuluLovesDisney

tlbwriter said:
			
		

> I'm always amused/amazed at how things affect people. There are several posts on this thread where someone witnessed vomiting or urinating and they say something like "Needless to say, I didn't eat anything for the rest of the day." And I'm like, "Needless to say?" It would have to be a LOT of vomit to keep me from eating for the whole day! And it would have to be, like, on my body or in my hair or something!   I guess I'm lucky not to be as sensitive as some people. (Or, judging from the looks of my stomach, maybe not.   )



I agree! It would take a lot to have me not eat for a day, too! When I worked at Fantasmic, twice, kids threw up after eating too much junk throughout the day- 2 girls. I held their hair back, got the voban to clean it up, called custodial to sweep up the "protein spill" and went on with my day, including dinner when I got home!

Though, if I saw the situation I just posted about previously, I might be skipping some meals.


----------



## WDWAurora

LuluLovesDisney said:
			
		

> They need to make the water colder!   Then people wouldn't be able to get so "hot".
> 
> What do you do in that situation? Do you say something? Do you just leave? I mean, that is just gross! (and illegal) I do not need some old man's DNA floating by me in the deep end! And all those little kids who swallow the water. Oh, gosh, I think I"m going to be sick!


 There wasn't exactly DNA being spilled that we saw...More like petting, if that's an appropriate term.  It just wasn't always on bathing suit covered skin...We didn't say anything to any of the couples, just stayed in "our" spot in the pool, which tended to be pretty far from their spot in the pool.


----------



## Maleficent13

124 pages later and I finally thought of one!  Last October, my best girlfriend and I took an impromptu trip to WDW and stayed at ASMu.  Second morning we are there, about 7am, I wake up to what my sleep-addled brain thinks is rain at first.  No; sun is shining.  I lay there, listening, intently trying to figure out what this sound is.  Two minutes later (literally, I was looking at the clock), the sound ceases and the turbo-flush comes.  I had been listening to my neighbor pee!!!!!  

I started laughing so hard I woke my friend up.  Next morning, 7am, there he goes again!  This guy (I figure it had to be a guy...you need distance to make that much noise!) was a marathon pee-er.  I felt bad for mousekeeping...there had to be massive splashback.


----------



## musicalSaranader

Maleficent13 said:
			
		

> 124 pages later and I finally thought of one!  Last October, my best girlfriend and I took an impromptu trip to WDW and stayed at ASMu.  Second morning we are there, about 7am, I wake up to what my sleep-addled brain thinks is rain at first.  No; sun is shining.  I lay there, listening, intently trying to figure out what this sound is.  Two minutes later (literally, I was looking at the clock), the sound ceases and the turbo-flush comes.  I had been listening to my neighbor pee!!!!!
> 
> I started laughing so hard I woke my friend up.  Next morning, 7am, there he goes again!  This guy (I figure it had to be a guy...you need distance to make that much noise!) was a marathon pee-er.  I felt bad for mousekeeping...there had to be massive splashback.



That is just really funny!  It reminds me of the scene in Austin Powers, after he has been un-frozen after 30 years, and he pees for, well, a really long time!


----------



## Jillpie

Maleficent13 said:
			
		

> 124 pages later and I finally thought of one!  Last October, my best girlfriend and I took an impromptu trip to WDW and stayed at ASMu.  Second morning we are there, about 7am, I wake up to what my sleep-addled brain thinks is rain at first.  No; sun is shining.  I lay there, listening, intently trying to figure out what this sound is.  Two minutes later (literally, I was looking at the clock), the sound ceases and the turbo-flush comes.  I had been listening to my neighbor pee!!!!!
> 
> I started laughing so hard I woke my friend up.  Next morning, 7am, there he goes again!  This guy (I figure it had to be a guy...you need distance to make that much noise!) was a marathon pee-er.  I felt bad for mousekeeping...there had to be massive splashback.



  This was hysterical!!!  It reminds me of when we used to live in a condo (a nice one too) and late one night I heard the exact same thing.  I then heard it several times more after that.  My neighbors would DIE if they knew I heard that!!!!!  So funny.


----------



## Tony Toon

chrismb22 said:
			
		

> we were going across a walkway when this girl in about her 20s walks by and lifts her arm. She had a huge wad of armpit hair.  That was it for him and pretty much me for that trip.



Oh no!   That's a big a shock as almost any on this thread ....... that anyone could be so upset by something as innocuous as someone having armpit hair and allowing it to upset them for the rest of the day/trip.   Please!

(signed) one hairy Scotsman


----------



## NewEnglandDisney

Tony Toon said:
			
		

> Oh no!   That's a big a shock as almost any on this thread ....... that anyone could be so upset by something as innocuous as someone having armpit hair and allowing it to upset them for the rest of the day/trip.   Please!
> 
> (signed) one hairy Scotsman



LOL in some circles I travel in, right here in the U.S., it's weirder for you TO shave than not to.  When I grew up I didn't even know women had hair there - when I went to college it was a shocking revelation.   Eventually, I grew accustomed to it - now I don't even think twice.

N.E.D.


----------



## chrismb22

The armpit hair didn't ruin the vacation. I was with my husbvand who was already not to fond of disney and the armpit hair on this woman was just the final straw that broke the camel (or in this case the ex-s) back. My vaca was ruined cause I had to deal with him the rest of the week -- but at least he never caused a scene in public like some of the things I am reading on this board) he was just MISERABLE. He even fell asleep during the Alladin parade at MGM. (Can you see wh we are divorced LOL)


----------



## MELSMICE

chrismb22 said:
			
		

> The armpit hair didn't ruin the vacation. I was with my husbvand who was already not to fond of disney and the armpit hair on this woman was just the final straw that broke the camel (or in this case the ex-s) back. My vaca was ruined cause I had to deal with him the rest of the week -- but at least he never caused a scene in public like some of the things I am reading on this board) he was just MISERABLE. He even fell asleep during the Alladin parade at MGM. (Can you see wh we are divorced LOL)



chrismb22 - just to let you know - the armpit hair on a woman would have & does gross me out also.


----------



## MickeyMouseGal

Quick question...

Isn't there a website/message board where cast members write about shocking behavior they've seen from guests?  Does anyone have the link?


----------



## phamton

MickeyMouseGal said:
			
		

> Quick question...
> 
> Isn't there a website/message board where cast members write about shocking behavior they've seen from guests?  Does anyone have the link?



http://www.stupidguesttricks.com/vb3/index.php


----------



## dbenlee

MickeyMouseGal here is the only CM forum I have in my bookmarks.  I'm sure there are others.

http://www.stupidguesttricks.com/vb3/forumdisplay.php?f=2


----------



## MickeyMouseGal

Wow!  Thanks to both Phamton and Dbenlee for your quick response!  I knew I could count on my fellow DIS'ers!


----------



## We-Luv-Disney

I have a couple...

First my own Ds shocked DH and I. We were in MK and DS had just started potty training. Well he never said a word to us just pulled his pants down and peed on the ground right outside of Ariel's Grotto(sp?) I was so humiliated!! All I could do was grab him pull his pants up and run! Very embarrassed.

Second was this past May we were sitting in front of the Castle holding our parade spot and just as the parade was about to begin a man walk up tells his children to sit in front of DH and I and then he proceeded to walk back across from us/them to the otherside behind all the other people standing up. I did not care that they were in front of us, I was just wondering how he would find them after the parade when the crowd dispursed. These were young children maybe 3 or 4?? Another lady beside us told a CM and he made the children go join there father. I have no idea what he was thinking. Anyone could have walked off with his children.


----------



## Valentine

Okay... so.. a few shocking moments for me this past trip.. and I have to say both were at Typhoon lagoon.. a place I had NEVER been to until this past trip!  (Very enjoyable btw!!)... Okay.. Not so nice shocker.. Going to the Kowabunga slide.. as I was walking up the steps, I reach just shy of the top when the line slows down to the few people actually waiting to step onto the slide when i see passing me on the way down a man and a very small little girl... the man (obviously the little girl's father.. and i use that term loosely) is berating this poor child... yelling at her over and over for not "standing up tall enough" to pass the line marker to ride this pretty steep slide.... Now, mind you.. this girl was tiny.. very thin and not so tall.. if she was 5 years old i would be shocked.  Here he is just so disgusted with her for not "standing on her tippy toes" and yes.. that is what he said... this little girl was walking back down the stairs with her shoulder hunched and this very sad little face... I took my turn on the slide and when I exited who is right behind me on the way up the stairs for the next water slide I was heading for?? You guessed it.. this Man.. and I use that term loosely also!!  He is STILL yelling at this little girl... calling her all sorts of names.. and just being basically horrible... well.. i have had it... and I turn around and I tell him ..."Would you PLEASE stop yelling at that poor child"  What is wrong with you... Is this what you want your child to remember? What kind of father are you?? There are height requirements for a reason... etc... etc.. and I thought perhaps  pointing out to him his horrendous behaviour would make him stop.. but Nope.. he just responded to me with some idiotic response .. real adult of him... and I just couldn't shake that poor little girl's sad face out of my mind...  

The other shocking thing I saw.. was actually more of a funny thing... While at Typhoon Lagoon... I was in my lounge chair by the wave pool.. when a sudden rain storm occurred... and out of the wave pool comes a family who proceed to head to their lounge chairs and whip out their rain ponchos.. put them on.. and sit on their chairs... I was so shocked I actually had to take a picture! I mean.. it's raining.. yeah.. but you are already wet????!!!! LOL!!!  It was one of the funniest moments of my trip!

Kathy


----------



## ericamanda01

~Bump!~


----------



## Stacerita

I was at Disneyland yesterday and saw something that shocked me.  I have seen much more shocking things over the years, but this just made me shake my head and laugh.  The sweetpea and I had just walked down main street and were getting a corndog near the hub.  I take a glance around (i tend to people watch when im in line).  I look towards the benches near the pop corn cart and see a woman wearing a long flowy skirt.  Its one of those peasant skirts, all light and airy.  Im sure she was very comfortable.  Her outfit wasn't too out of place and the color of the skirt was very nice.   A very light peachy color.  But before heading out for a day at the park she should have given the outfit another look in the mirror with some light behind her.  Standing there on main street, her skirt was totally see through.  Not just a little, im talking right through.  You could see the outline of her legs and everything.  Im not really gonna question her choice to wear the skirt.  Maybe she was comfortable in the skirt.  It looks like she was and it probably kept her cool on the hot day.  And just maybe it didn't bother her that you could see through it anyways.  I am gonna question her decision to not wear underwear though.  What in the world was she thinking???  Who would want to do a day at the park without their underwear?  I never understood that.  Gives a whole new meaning to the term "park commando" now doesn't it.


----------



## jwsqrdplus2

Valentine said:
			
		

> The other shocking thing I saw.. was actually more of a funny thing... While at Typhoon Lagoon... I was in my lounge chair by the wave pool.. when a sudden rain storm occurred... and out of the wave pool comes a family who proceed to head to their lounge chairs and whip out their rain ponchos.. put them on.. and sit on their chairs... I was so shocked I actually had to take a picture! I mean.. it's raining.. yeah.. but you are already wet????!!!! LOL!!!  It was one of the funniest moments of my trip!
> 
> Kathy




      

That must have been a sight to see!


----------



## deide71

This august, on our trip to WDW my husband got up and put on a pair of scuzzy gym shorts and a beer T-shirt to wear to AK.  I told him I did't care for his choice of attire, and coaxed him into khaki shorts and a golf polo shirt.

Later on, at the park DH pointed out a shabbily attired guy to me, and mentioned his wife wasn't so picky.  Then this guy turned around and we saw his trucker hat, upon which was written:  "**************".  I almost fainted.


----------



## LindsayDunn228

Deide, LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DisneyFreq

THAT has got to be the funniest thing I have EVER heard Diede. I can't stop laughing. The SADDEST part of this story? If my husband had seen that hat in a store he would have been ALL OVER IT.


----------



## MI mom of 3

bump...


----------



## DISLOVE

Samirella said:
			
		

> I've seen this happen in the front row of the Festival of the Lion King show.  I really think this is a private moment that doesn't need to be shared with 24 cast and crew members and over a thousand guests.





Have you ever stopped to think that maybe the BABY decided to pick that moment to be hungry????


----------



## NewEnglandDisney

DISLOVE said:
			
		

> Have you ever stopped to think that maybe the BABY decided to pick that moment to be hungry????



I'm sure the baby wouldn't have died of starvation to wait the 90 seconds until the person found a spot a bit more private.  It's just common courtesy.

N.E.D.


----------



## crzy4mickey

I have one that didn't happen at Disney but at the parking lot of my local grocery store.  I pulled in behind another car, got out and started to walk in the store.  A mother approached her car with a baby and a toddler and laid the baby down in the back of the SUV I was parked behind.  I asked her if she had enough room to get in and do what she had to do.  She nicely replied yes, I'm fine and I left.  Well when I came out her car was gone and right in front of my car on the ground was a "poo" diaper.    She changed the baby in the back of the car and left the diaper on the ground not even folded up tight.  Just left open for all the world to see!  That's gross!  I was floored!  I always had plastic bags (even the ones from the stores) just to put the diaper in and throw it in the garbage or if I couldn't find one I took it with me!  That's just awful!  I wish i stayed because I would have said something to her.    YUCK!


----------



## Redbudlover

Boy, That reminds me of something that happened when we were camping in Portugal. It was a truly international gathering with people from all over the world. After cooking dinner one night I went to the communal washing up place - a long trough with faucets so people could could wash dishes there. There were a bunch of us there and one Spanish woman had her toddler with her. The child relieved himself and the smell of the diaper was pretty strong. After getting a few looks from a couple of the other women, the mother opened the diaper and shook the stool out on the ground - right where we were washing our dishes! Someone said something to her and a number of us were giving her looks - and pointing to the stool as we didn't speak her language. She just glared back at us and kicked dirt over the stool and stalked away.    I couldn't believe it. this was a number of years ago, but I still remember it as clear as day. Unbelievable!
Redbudlover


----------



## MI mom of 3

bump...


----------



## GEM

NewEnglandDisney said:
			
		

> I'm sure the baby wouldn't have died of starvation to wait the 90 seconds until the person found a spot a bit more private.  It's just common courtesy.
> 
> N.E.D.



Well, I have to say, that attitude is pretty much the most shocking thing on this whole thread.

I do not intend to get drawn into this debate one more time, but I feel like I have to speak up - again.

Breastfeeding does NOT need to be done in private.  It needs to be done anywhere a mommy happens to be when her child gets hungry.  It's nothing shameful or private.  It's a baby eating.  And, she does not need hide away or cover up with a blanket or anything like that.  

A woman's right to feed her child any time any place that she and her child are allowed legally to be is, in fact, protected by law in the state of Florida - and in most others.

I can tell you that I've been on three trips to Disney World as a nursing mom.  I've nursed all over the place - park benches, rides, shows, restaurants, monorails, boats, sitting on curbs waiting for the parade, etc.  In fact, just about the only place I've never nursed is in the baby care centers, since we were never near them when Paul needed to nurse.  So, yeah, if we had been sitting in the first row of the Lion King and Paul had decided he needed milk, then I would have nursed him right there without giving it a second thought.

I've never had any problems or wierd looks or anything.  Most people seem to take it for what it is - a baby having milk - and just keep going on about their business.  

If you've been there at any of the same times as us over the past two years, you may have seen us nursing our way around the world - but chances are you never even noticed it.  No hiding, no covering up with anything - just a mom feeding her baby in a totally normal sort of way.  



Now back to your regularly scheduled discussion of the most   thing you ever saw at Disney World.


----------



## glass-slipper

GEM said:
			
		

> Well, I have to say, that attitude is pretty much the most shocking thing on this whole thread.
> 
> I do not intend to get drawn into this debate one more time, but I feel like I have to speak up - again.
> 
> Breastfeeding does NOT need to be done in private.  It needs to be done anywhere a mommy happens to be when her child gets hungry.  It's nothing shameful or private.  It's a baby eating.  And, she does not need hide away or cover up with a blanket or anything like that.
> 
> A woman's right to feed her child any time any place that she and her child are allowed legally to be is, in fact, protected by law in the state of Florida - and in most others.
> 
> I can tell you that I've been on three trips to Disney World as a nursing mom.  I've nursed all over the place - park benches, rides, shows, restaurants, monorails, boats, sitting on curbs waiting for the parade, etc.  In fact, just about the only place I've never nursed is in the baby care centers, since we were never near them when Paul needed to nurse.  So, yeah, if we had been sitting in the first row of the Lion King and Paul had decided he needed milk, then I would have nursed him right there without giving it a second thought.
> 
> I've never had any problems or wierd looks or anything.  Most people seem to take it for what it is - a baby having milk - and just keep going on about their business.
> 
> If you've been there at any of the same times as us over the past two years, you may have seen us nursing our way around the world - but chances are you never even noticed it.  No hiding, no covering up with anything - just a mom feeding her baby in a totally normal sort of way.
> 
> 
> 
> Now back to your regularly scheduled discussion of the most   thing you ever saw at Disney World.


 



    Good for you!


----------



## GEM

Thanks!

I got so caught up in my defense of public breastfeeding that I forgot to tell my own most shocking story!    

My DH and I were at Mickey's Halloween Party a few years back - before Paul was born.  We were waiting in line to have our picture taken with Mickey.  He was dressed as a scarecrow, including some ragged looking jeans with a rope belt tied around his waist.  It was very cute.  Well, just as it was our turn and we were stepping up to meet the mouse . . . . HIS PANTS FELL DOWN!    

I am not kidding!  Mickey's pants were down around his ankes!!  He was trying to get them back up, but he wasn't having any luck with those big old hands of his, and his poor handler was desperately trying to help - but they were both just sort of fumbling around.  It was quite a scene!    

Finally, they managed to jerk Mickey's pants up and the handler ushered him off through a backstage door, promising he would return momentarily.  Sure enough, a few minutes later, Mickey was back with his pants in place.  

So, DH and I are two of only a handful of people who know what the head cheese wears (or doesn't wear) under his clothes!


----------



## chrismb22

Well ... don't leave us hanging!! Please tell us. We need to know -- boxers, briefs or commando!!!


----------



## Amyg

GEM said:
			
		

> Thanks!
> 
> I got so caught up in my defense of public breastfeeding that I forgot to tell my own most shocking story!
> 
> My DH and I were at Mickey's Halloween Party a few years back - before Paul was born.  We were waiting in line to have our picture taken with Mickey.  He was dressed as a scarecrow, including some ragged looking jeans with a rope belt tied around his waist.  It was very cute.  Well, just as it was our turn and we were stepping up to meet the mouse . . . . HIS PANTS FELL DOWN!
> 
> I am not kidding!  Mickey's pants were down around his ankes!!  He was trying to get them back up, but he wasn't having any luck with those big old hands of his, and his poor handler was desperately trying to help - but they were both just sort of fumbling around.  It was quite a scene!
> 
> Finally, they managed to jerk Mickey's pants up and the handler ushered him off through a backstage door, promising he would return momentarily.  Sure enough, a few minutes later, Mickey was back with his pants in place.
> 
> So, DH and I are two of only a handful of people who know what the head cheese wears (or doesn't wear) under his clothes!



That's hilarious!  LOL!


----------



## GEM

chrismb22 said:
			
		

> Well ... don't leave us hanging!! Please tell us. We need to know -- boxers, briefs or commando!!!




Oh, I'll never tell.  That's between us and Mickey . . . and possibly Minnie.


----------



## LuvTravelToo

It's been a few days...

BUMP


----------



## Lizzybee

THe most shocking thing I saw at WDW was in line waiting for a bus from MGM back to POR.  A father was kind of rough housing with his son, knocking the boy's baseball cap off.  The boy started to play back and accidently hit his father in the worst place to hit a man.  The guy started cussing the kid out, dropped the F bomb several times too.  I moved my kids as away from him as I could and ,my DS11 said "oh we've heard those words before, we know not to use them" I told him "yes I know but you don't need to hear them at the Happiest Place on Earth.  It's too bad that not everyone knows not to use them"


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

Lizzybee said:
			
		

> THe most shocking thing I saw at WDW was in line waiting for a bus from MGM back to POR.  A father was kind of rough housing with his son, knocking the boy's baseball cap off.  The boy started to play back and accidently hit his father in the worst place to hit a man.  The guy started cussing the kid out, dropped the F bomb several times too.  I moved my kids as away from him as I could and ,my DS11 said "oh we've heard those words before, we know not to use them" I told him "yes I know but you don't need to hear them at the Happiest Place on Earth.  It's too bad that not everyone knows not to use them"



I think I'd give him a little break on that one (saying a curse word I mean- not the part about cussing the kid out!)... he was in pain after all, not just dropping F bombs because he was mad about something like the bus taking long or something of that nature. He probably just wasn't thinking at the time... because of pain.


----------



## Lizzybee

BibbidyBobbidyBoo said:
			
		

> I think I'd give him a little break on that one (saying a curse word I mean- not the part about cussing the kid out!)... he was in pain after all, not just dropping F bombs because he was mad about something like the bus taking long or something of that nature. He probably just wasn't thinking at the time... because of pain.



My son kicked my foot on accident in line at Kali River Rapids and it hit my toenail in such a way that it ripped it loose all except the back of it.  I thought I was going to go down, I didn't swear and I surely didn't drop the F bomb.  My toe was bleeding all over and I've been on antibiotics for 2 weeks.  The nail had to be removed (yanked off) by the Dr. yesterday and I'm still not swearing.  It's no excuse to act like that.  It wasn't like he said "Oh *(&^_" it was more like "(*&_&( what the *(&)&* were you thinking you *(&)^&^ing little brat...I can't *(&(Y&ing believe it" and it went on for several minutes.


----------



## NewEnglandDisney

GEM said:
			
		

> Well, I have to say, that attitude is pretty much the most shocking thing on this whole thread.
> 
> I do not intend to get drawn into this debate one more time, but I feel like I have to speak up - again.



LOL, well, I was just giving a personal opinion - one that hasn't changed in spite of your little rant. 

I simply believe that it is a private, bonding moment between a mother and child - and not one that needs to or should be done sitting on a sidewalk at an amusement park as a display for all else to observe.

You believe differently, and that's the beauty of the DIS - everyone is entitled to their own opinion.

aw:
N.E.D.


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

Fortunately the law is on the side of her (and my) opinion.


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

Lizzybee said:
			
		

> My son kicked my foot on accident in line at Kali River Rapids and it hit my toenail in such a way that it ripped it loose all except the back of it.  I thought I was going to go down, I didn't swear and I surely didn't drop the F bomb.  My toe was bleeding all over and I've been on antibiotics for 2 weeks.  The nail had to be removed (yanked off) by the Dr. yesterday and I'm still not swearing.  It's no excuse to act like that.  It wasn't like he said "Oh *(&^_" it was more like "(*&_&( what the *(&)&* were you thinking you *(&)^&^ing little brat...I can't *(&(Y&ing believe it" and it went on for several minutes.



Well like I said, I don't excuse cursing out a child but cursing when in pain isn't like THAT abnormal.. it happens. Doesn't mean that EVERYONE that ever gets hurt will curse though. LOL Something similar happen to my husband's toe many years ago at a water park- he yanked it out himself later and didn't curse... but that doesn't mean that someone else might curse when hurt- without meaning to or really thinking about it. Can't excuse the cursing out the CHILD though (and going on for several minutes).  He must have said a lot more than what you quoted he said- to have said it for several minutes! Yes, that was out of line.


----------



## VSL

Please don't lets turn this into a breastfeeding debate.. let's get back on to the shocks!

(BTW, my personal opinion is that while something may be legal it isn't necessarily courteous from a social viewpoint - and this opinion does not necessarily apply to breastfeeding in public, which I think is fine, but not necessarily at every public location.)


----------



## bbowers

I agree - more shocks!

No one is going to have their mind changed by anything anyone posts on these boards (no matter how eloquently you may put it).  So let's stick to the shocks and keep our opinions on whether you SHOULD have been shocked or not to ourselves, as much as we might LOVE to state our opinion.

(And we all know the law makes no diff in how you feel either - just look at gay marriage, gun control, and abortion - just having it legal or illegal does NOT stop the strong opinions both ways!)

I'm still disappointed that in my last two trips, I've seen nothing shocking.  Do the weirdos all hide when I'm around, or am I blissfully unaware?  (Or so commando intent on the next stop...  ew, I hope that one isn't the reason.)


----------



## AnaheimGirl

..Must.....not.........click......reply....

.....must.....sit....on........hands....

dang!   they have a mind of their own!


			
				bbowers said:
			
		

> No one is going to have their mind changed by anything anyone posts on these boards (no matter how eloquently you may put it).  So let's stick to the shocks and keep our opinions on whether you SHOULD have been shocked or not to ourselves, as much as we might LOVE to state our opinion.


You know what?  I see your point and I don't want to see this thread shut down, but I just can't sit by without responding when someone posts something that offends me, and it offends me when people say things like 



> at an amusement park *as a display* for all else to observe.


 (emphasis mine)

I breastfed whereever my babies and I were comfortable.   I did it because they were hungry, not "as a display" for others in the vicinity.  :   

Apologies to those of you who don't like to see differing opinions.


----------



## Mortlives

This one was at Universal, not WDW,  and it was a good shock. I was at the Watering Hole at Jurassic Park, and ordered a drink. The bartender, deadpan, informs me that I have to be 21 to order a drink.    Maybe he was just trying to pad his tip (it worked), but I was stunned.


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

VSL said:
			
		

> Please don't lets turn this into a breastfeeding debate.. let's get back on to the shocks!
> 
> (BTW, my personal opinion is that while something may be legal it isn't necessarily courteous from a social viewpoint - and this opinion does not necessarily apply to breastfeeding in public, which I think is fine, but not necessarily at every public location.)



Okay I'll stick to my shocks. 
As bbowers stated- I must be blissfully unaware when I'm at the parks because I never see anything shocking besides maybe how some people are dressed. 

So my biggest shock related to Disney is that people are "shocked" by others feeding their babies in public at WDW. It's shocking to me to think some people think if you're breastfeeding you should go into hiding to do so or truck yourself, baby and family across the entire park to the first aid station/etc. everytime your baby is hungry. Seriously- that is shocking to me! 

(ps. I didn't say it being legal would change anyone's mind. If you read my post you'll see I simply posted fortunately the law is on the side of those of the opinion it's okay to feed their babies in public- even if they are breastfed and not just fed by bottles.  )


----------



## Tink522

I posted this on another thread but here it goes again:


While my roach story is not at Disney I think it still applies. It was the year 2000 right around Halloween. FI (then boyfriend), a good friend of mine, and myself were just arriving in Orlando, tired from our long long drive (about 2 1/2 hrs). We decide to stop and get something to eat on our way to the hotel (an I-Drive luxury hotel  ). We see a Ponderosa  and decide to stop and eat there  . We pay and soon are analyzing the buffet for edible items. I grab a plate of spaghetti and go back to the booth. I take a big bite of my spaghetti and feel something on my face and start to freak out. I swat whatever the heck is on my face and it lands on my leg. Holy crap it's a BIG roach!  Now I'm really freaking out and flailing about. I finally get the thing off me and promptly turn around and throw up (I have an extremely senstive stomach and will vomit if anything grosses me out or turns my stomach in anyway)! Now before anyone says anything the restaurant was empty, there was no one seated anywhere near us. Neither one of the two dopes noticed anything was wrong, and didn't come back from the buffet line, until I threw up. We then decide no Ponderosa for us. We go to the front area and ask for the manager. We tell her what has happened and ask for a refund since we really didn't eat anything. She then says and I quote, "You must not be from Florida. That wasn't a roach, it was a palmetto bug." Well, well the response she gets is actually quite amusing. All 3 of us simultaneously respond, "Not from Florida! We're from Miami. And FYI a palmetto bug is a tropical ROACH!". She then proceeds to give us a refund without another word while we stand there mumbling, "Not a roach, my a**!". Here's the kicker she included a 2 for 1 coupon! Like I'm ever going back there!!!!  

The moral of the story: Never eat at Ponserosa unless you like to dine with Palmetto bugs!


----------



## Tina




----------



## VSL

BibbidyBobbidyBoo said:
			
		

> (ps. I didn't say it being legal would change anyone's mind. If you read my post you'll see I simply posted fortunately the law is on the side of those of the opinion it's okay to feed their babies in public- even if they are breastfed and not just fed by bottles.  )



Neither did I.
I did read your post and I was just saying that legal and courteous (for lack of a better word) doesn't necessarily go together. I really wasn't trying to be snippy - honest  

I don't personally have a problem with mothers breastfeeding in the vast majority of public places (even in a restaurant or theatre wouldn't bother me - hey, the baby's happy and quiet, so I'm happy!).
I have read (it may have been on this actual thread, but I could never go back and find it now) of one situation though (for example), where a breastfeeding mother was to be found sitting on the floor at the entrance to the shop area that you go through after riding _Dinosaur!_ - that, IMO, is inappropriate (that's the word I'm looking for!) - I mean, it's a fire/safety hazard!


----------



## Tina

Hey, could you guys go start a breast-feeding thread so we can keep this one on topic? I'd hate to see this get closed.


----------



## klj27

Tink522 said:
			
		

> I posted this on another thread but here it goes again:
> 
> 
> While my roach story is not at Disney I think it still applies. It was the year 2000 right around Halloween. FI (then boyfriend), a good friend of mine, and myself were just arriving in Orlando, tired from our long long drive (about 2 1/2 hrs). We decide to stop and get something to eat on our way to the hotel (an I-Drive luxury hotel  ). We see a Ponderosa  and decide to stop and eat there  . We pay and soon are analyzing the buffet for edible items. I grab a plate of spaghetti and go back to the booth. I take a big bite of my spaghetti and feel something on my face and start to freak out. I swat whatever the heck is on my face and it lands on my leg. Holy crap it's a BIG roach!  Now I'm really freaking out and flailing about. I finally get the thing off me and promptly turn around and throw up (I have an extremely senstive stomach and will vomit if anything grosses me out or turns my stomach in anyway)! Now before anyone says anything the restaurant was empty, there was no one seated anywhere near us. Neither one of the two dopes noticed anything was wrong, and didn't come back from the buffet line, until I threw up. We then decide no Ponderosa for us. We go to the front area and ask for the manager. We tell her what has happened and ask for a refund since we really didn't eat anything. She then says and I quote, "You must not be from Florida. That wasn't a roach, it was a palmetto bug." Well, well the response she gets is actually quite amusing. All 3 of us simultaneously respond, "Not from Florida! We're from Miami. And FYI a palmetto bug is a tropical ROACH!". She then proceeds to give us a refund without another word while we stand there mumbling, "Not a roach, my a**!". Here's the kicker she included a 2 for 1 coupon! Like I'm ever going back there!!!!
> 
> The moral of the story: Never eat at Ponserosa unless you like to dine with Palmetto bugs!



Ewwwwww!!!!!


----------



## phisigprincess

We were waiting for Spectromagic to start having firmly secured our seats by the curb. A dad with his kids seemed to think my mom was in his was and kicked her in the side of the ribs. I believe he mumbled some comment about letting other people walk through littered with some explitives. My dad went tearing after the guy (who had made a hasty exit) but couldn't find him. Mom was fine, just a bit shocked. THis thread is amazing to me!!


----------



## Pluto 2

i was at ak and there was a lot of people looking in on the gorilla. i couldnt see what they were looking at but i knew it must of been something good.
i finally make it to where i could see and the gorilla is playing with himself if you know what i mean.


----------



## LuluLovesDisney

Not at Disney, but recently I was at the zoo, when two shetland ponies were loudly consummating their relationship.


----------



## LuluLovesDisney

phisigprincess said:
			
		

> We were waiting for Spectromagic to start having firmly secured our seats by the curb. A dad with his kids seemed to think my mom was in his was and kicked her in the side of the ribs. I believe he mumbled some comment about letting other people walk through littered with some explitives. My dad went tearing after the guy (who had made a hasty exit) but couldn't find him. Mom was fine, just a bit shocked. THis thread is amazing to me!!



That's awful!


----------



## epcotfan

LuluLovesDisney said:
			
		

> Not at Disney, but recently I was at the zoo, when two shetland ponies were loudly consummating their relationship.


Ah! That just brought back memories. I was about 8 or 9 years old and I saw ELEPHANTS doing it at our zoo. All I can say was YIKES!   Needless to say I had a lot of questions for my parents that day.


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

VSL said:
			
		

> Neither did I.
> I did read your post and I was just saying that legal and courteous (for lack of a better word) doesn't necessarily go together. I really wasn't trying to be snippy - honest
> 
> I don't personally have a problem with mothers breastfeeding in the vast majority of public places (even in a restaurant or theatre wouldn't bother me - hey, the baby's happy and quiet, so I'm happy!).
> I have read (it may have been on this actual thread, but I could never go back and find it now) of one situation though (for example), where a breastfeeding mother was to be found sitting on the floor at the entrance to the shop area that you go through after riding _Dinosaur!_ - that, IMO, is inappropriate (that's the word I'm looking for!) - I mean, it's a fire/safety hazard!



Usually legal and courteous go together... just curious- what other laws do you consider just legal but non-courteous? I'm honestly curious, not being snippy. I can't think of any myself. 

The example you gave is not courteous to SIT THERE at the entrance of a shop area- the breastfeeding is irrelevant, it's the sitting there blocking an entrance that is not courteous.


----------



## 'Canes Fan

not at disney, but at busch gardens last year for howl-o-scream... a guy was throwing handfuls of turtle food at the alligators in their enclosure. people confronted him about it and he said, 'I can do whatever I want' and he and his wife started screaming the F*bomb at everyone. with 2 young kids at their side.
a huge fistfight broke out, and his wife spit in my face. classy. the big problem was BG security didn't want to pursue anything. I had to force them to contact a police officer in the park to press charges. can't wait for this year's howl-o-scream next weekend.


----------



## pampam

Bibbidy Bobbidy Boo, in Ontario it is perfectly legal for men and women to walk around topless.  It may be legal, but I don't feel it is courteous or respectful.


----------



## VSL

pampam said:
			
		

> Bibbidy Bobbidy Boo, in Ontario it is perfectly legal for men and women to walk around topless.  It may be legal, but I don't feel it is courteous or respectful.



ITA^^^

Back on topic (like I thought everyone had agreed to), I've seen the hippo's 'at it' while we were on KS in 1999. My dad managed to get the whole thing on camera before realising! 

Maybe parents should think about these things before taking the little ones to AK


----------



## Forevryoung

epcotfan said:
			
		

> Ah! That just brought back memories. I was about 8 or 9 years old and I saw ELEPHANTS doing it at our zoo. All I can say was YIKES!   Needless to say I had a lot of questions for my parents that day.



Omg, my sister, my best friend, her boyfriend and my boyfriend were at Six Flags GA on their safari thing (you drive your own car throught) and we saw the same thing.

My best friend (age 18 at the time) who is a little naiive said "They arent playing leap frog right?"    

When the male finished he went and took a shower (typical) and the female just stood there

Then it was my sister's turn for comment (15 at the time) "Wow look he has 5 legs!"    She was soooo confused as to the 5th "leg"


----------



## ES0412

What is it with the animals on the Safari in AK?  We saw the rhinos doing 'it' and it made for some comical adlib script from the driver  !


----------



## Toni300z

I saw something disturbing last time I went. A Father slap a little boy in the back of the neck because he wanted to ride something and his father was fustrated I guess. He said I have told you over and over again.. We are going to ride this anbd etc. 
I was thinking that poor Kid. I gave dad the evil eye for that. How can you slap your kid at THE HAPPIEST PLACE ON EARTH?


----------



## klofan

Me, being just 17, has seen many crazy things.

They were about to set up that light parade show at MK (don't know the name of it.) And me, my mom, and dad were waiting for about 20-25 mins to get a front row seat because there was an opening between the parade path, so people could get through before the parade started and the CM said when the rope is up, people cannot go through and everyone can move their way up to the rope to watch the parade. So when it happened, I walked up to the front and some guy maybe late 30s, early 40s (and also intoxicated), grabbed my shoulder (17, a guy) and pushed me out of the way, i almost fell, so it started this HUGE brawl. All these people watching him and my mom battle it out. He was screaming this is an outrage, i was waiting here for 20 mins, and u guys just came up (even though, like i said ive been waiting for about 20-25 mins. too!). then my mom was calling for a CM and security, but they stood around and did nothing (what's usual). and the guy screamed in my face yelling all these southern words, haha. i really couldn't understand him. and my mom said if u every touch my son again, i will #&$^#$^ kick your @$$. and my mom told my dad and he started screaming. and then some random skanky southern guy (again, lol) said WELL WE'VE BEEN WAITING, THAT'S JOKE! to my mom and my mom said shut the #%#$ up! Then the guy who pushed me's wife said stop saying stuff or were gonna get kicked out, and he stopped, then the parade started, haha. my mom was so pissed that someone touched me (an adult, nevertheless). so after it was over, my mom got her drink, and threw it, and spilled it all over his pants. he did nothing of course, cause if he would, he would of probably got escorted by the police, but since the CMs never notice anything, maybe not. yeah, well, thats it! haha


----------



## jodistar

madcoco said:
			
		

> Have to agree there.
> 
> 
> One incident from last year.
> 1. Fortune Telling last year at MNSSHP. Intern watching the line. Line now closed off due to the number of guests already waiting.
> We are next to last. There is a rope up to keep any more people from coming. App 5-10 minutes later, a woman comes up and starts to climb over the rope. CM Intern doesn't see her. The woman behind us tells the woman jumping the rope (as polite as one could be) "They closed off the line" She proceeds to berate this lady. Tells her to shove it and mind her own business. The Intern now comes over and politely tells her the line is closed.  The woman lets her have it profanity and all. She came a %$#&* 1000 miles I will get my fortune told. Blah,blah,blah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Intern remained calm throughout. The woman storms off a few minutes later comes back with a CM manager. and tells a lie how she was treated horribly. Someone will be getting a letter. Didn't the woman realize all of us in line and everyone else around for that matter, witnessed her conduct. Instead of  us resorting to her  outrageous conduct, some of us killed her with kindness. That went over real well as you can guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again she stormed off.  Wonder if she ever sent a letter?




OMG - I am really surprised the way that people act at the "Happiest Place on Earth"......


----------



## misskrystal

I was in line for King Kong at US about 3 years ago. It was July and it was HOT. As we moved futher up the line, I realised that a young baby had been sick all over the floor. The part that shocked me, though, was that the parents were still taking their sick child on the ride. A 40 minute queue in the Florida heat isn't the best place for a baby anyway, but a sick one?

Also, my db and I were deeply disturbed by something we saw at IOA. A boy of about 10-11 was doing something strange with all the soft toys in one of the shops. At first we thought he was sneezing on them. When we got closer, we realised he was pretending to break their necks! That still bothers me.

Another thing (sadly doedn't shock me anymore, bothers me though) is bad personal hygene. With big queues and close contact, I'm always troubled by people who 'forget' to wash in the morning.


----------



## We-Luv-Disney

phisigprincess said:
			
		

> We were waiting for Spectromagic to start having firmly secured our seats by the curb. A dad with his kids seemed to think my mom was in his was and kicked her in the side of the ribs. I believe he mumbled some comment about letting other people walk through littered with some explitives. My dad went tearing after the guy (who had made a hasty exit) but couldn't find him. Mom was fine, just a bit shocked. THis thread is amazing to me!!



What a jerk!! I just don't understand people! I am glad the a hole did not hurt your Mom.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Happiest Place on Earth is Disneyland.

Most Magical Place on Earth is Walt Disney World.


----------



## jann1033

misskrystal said:
			
		

> Also, my db and I were deeply disturbed by something we saw at IOA. A boy of about 10-11 was doing something strange with all the soft toys in one of the shops. At first we thought he was sneezing on them. When we got closer, we realised he was pretending to break their necks! That still bothers me.
> 
> .



 that is even more scary than shocking. wonder what he's going to end up like


----------



## MidNite

VSL said:
			
		

> ITA^^^
> 
> Back on topic (like I thought everyone had agreed to), I've seen the hippo's 'at it' while we were on KS in 1999. My dad managed to get the whole thing on camera before realising!
> 
> Maybe parents should think about these things before taking the little ones to AK


I can top that. We were at the Birmingham Zoo (Alabama) and the hippo must have been EXTREMELY hungry because his hippo friend pooped and he....er....helped clean it up by eating it.


----------



## SplashLover93

MidNite said:
			
		

> I can top that. We were at the Birmingham Zoo (Alabama) and the hippo must have been EXTREMELY hungry because his hippo friend pooped and he....er....helped clean it up by eating it.


TMI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! okay that was too much


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

VSL said:
			
		

> ITA^^^
> 
> Back on topic (like I thought everyone had agreed to), I've seen the hippo's 'at it' while we were on KS in 1999. My dad managed to get the whole thing on camera before realising!
> 
> Maybe parents should think about these things before taking the little ones to AK



Well since you did the ITA^^^ thing apparently you want to continue it but have the last word? LOL Cracks me up when people continue the subject but then say things like you thought everyone agreed to stay on topic. 

I'll say one comment though- don't go where you feel the legal activities are not courteous or respectful. Comparing going topless to feeding your baby breastmilk is shocking to me.


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

klofan said:
			
		

> Me, being just 17, has seen many crazy things.
> 
> They were about to set up that light parade show at MK (don't know the name of it.) And me, my mom, and dad were waiting for about 20-25 mins to get a front row seat because there was an opening between the parade path, so people could get through before the parade started and the CM said when the rope is up, people cannot go through and everyone can move their way up to the rope to watch the parade. So when it happened, I walked up to the front and some guy maybe late 30s, early 40s (and also intoxicated), grabbed my shoulder (17, a guy) and pushed me out of the way, i almost fell, so it started this HUGE brawl. All these people watching him and my mom battle it out. He was screaming this is an outrage, i was waiting here for 20 mins, and u guys just came up (even though, like i said ive been waiting for about 20-25 mins. too!). then my mom was calling for a CM and security, but they stood around and did nothing (what's usual). and the guy screamed in my face yelling all these southern words, haha. i really couldn't understand him. and my mom said if u every touch my son again, i will #&$^#$^ kick your @$$. and my mom told my dad and he started screaming. and then some random skanky southern guy (again, lol) said WELL WE'VE BEEN WAITING, THAT'S JOKE! to my mom and my mom said shut the #%#$ up! Then the guy who pushed me's wife said stop saying stuff or were gonna get kicked out, and he stopped, then the parade started, haha. my mom was so pissed that someone touched me (an adult, nevertheless). so after it was over, my mom got her drink, and threw it, and spilled it all over his pants. he did nothing of course, cause if he would, he would of probably got escorted by the police, but since the CMs never notice anything, maybe not. yeah, well, thats it! haha



Wow, everything about this (on both sides) is shocking!


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

Toni300z said:
			
		

> I saw something disturbing last time I went. A Father slap a little boy in the back of the neck because he wanted to ride something and his father was fustrated I guess. He said I have told you over and over again.. We are going to ride this anbd etc.
> I was thinking that poor Kid. I gave dad the evil eye for that. How can you slap your kid at THE HAPPIEST PLACE ON EARTH?



 
That's sad. 
I admit we haven't ALWAYS been happy happy perky super loving the entire time on our trips. We have our moments of being snippy or DH getting grouchy (which is why we have more fun without him   ) . I mean it's not like we're smiling the ENTIRE time we're there- we have our moments of tired/hot/stressed out with maybe a frown on our face for a few minutes till something else perks us up and makes us smile again... but to curse at the children (as mentioned previously) or to hit your kids? Ever is bad enough, doubly awful when you're supposed to be having fun! *sad*


----------



## 'Canes Fan

klofan said:
			
		

> and the guy screamed in my face yelling all these southern words, haha. i really couldn't understand him.
> 
> and then some random skanky southern guy (again, lol) said WELL WE'VE BEEN WAITING,



another example of why we don't like NY'ers or NJ'ers down here. totally arrogant.


----------



## PIRATEGIRL007

We had a small WDW shock last year. At NOj nonetheless. A teen girl about 15-16 yrs old was there right in front of the castle with a skimpy tank top on and shorts so short you could see her....... well everything.   It was all hanging out. I was embarressed for her, offended and shocked, I couldn't believe someone would come to the parks like that. As soon as she walked by a male 20ish CM approached her about her attire and suggested she purchase some new clothing in one of the main street shops. She didn't speak too much english, so we don't know how it worked out. Thank goodness for good CM's.


----------



## VSL

Makes you wonder. I saw something similar in Cardiff a few weeks back.

Only she was more like 9yrs old and wearing a skirt with the waistband positioned lower than the bottom of her tummy...
Her mother was with her too.

Nice.

(I think I may have posted it on this thread previously!)


----------



## CheshireVal

klofan said:
			
		

> Me, being just 17, has seen many crazy things.
> 
> They were about to set up that light parade show at MK (don't know the name of it.) And me, my mom, and dad were waiting for about 20-25 mins to get a front row seat because there was an opening between the parade path, so people could get through before the parade started and the CM said when the rope is up, people cannot go through and everyone can move their way up to the rope to watch the parade. So when it happened, I walked up to the front and some guy maybe late 30s, early 40s (and also intoxicated), grabbed my shoulder (17, a guy) and pushed me out of the way, i almost fell, so it started this HUGE brawl. All these people watching him and my mom battle it out. He was screaming this is an outrage, i was waiting here for 20 mins, and u guys just came up (even though, like i said ive been waiting for about 20-25 mins. too!). then my mom was calling for a CM and security, but they stood around and did nothing (what's usual). and the guy screamed in my face yelling all these southern words, haha. i really couldn't understand him. and my mom said if u every touch my son again, i will #&$^#$^ kick your @$$. and my mom told my dad and he started screaming. and then some random skanky southern guy (again, lol) said WELL WE'VE BEEN WAITING, THAT'S JOKE! to my mom and my mom said shut the #%#$ up! Then the guy who pushed me's wife said stop saying stuff or were gonna get kicked out, and he stopped, then the parade started, haha. my mom was so pissed that someone touched me (an adult, nevertheless). so after it was over, my mom got her drink, and threw it, and spilled it all over his pants. he did nothing of course, cause if he would, he would of probably got escorted by the police, but since the CMs never notice anything, maybe not. yeah, well, thats it! haha


----------



## k5thbeatle

I remember the first time I had ever experienced a rude cm.  It has been a very very infrequent occurence but the first time I ever experienced this it was a bit of a shock considering how many times I had been without seeing this.  Oh well, there's always one bad apple in the barrel!

Probably not the most shocking thing anyone has ever seen but it took me by surprise a bit when it happened.


----------



## jann1033

[QUOTE='Canes Fan]another example of why we don't like NY'ers or NJ'ers down here. totally arrogant.  [/QUOTE]


disney associated shock...someone who evidently doesn't know the civil war ended 140 yrs ago  

klofan...i have to wonder ....  couldn't anyone have mentioned either side of this "altercation" as the shocker?!


----------



## sbelyo

[QUOTE='Canes Fan]another example of why we don't like NY'ers or NJ'ers down here. totally arrogant.  [/QUOTE]


Easy there canes fan....  I come every year and I'm the furthest thing from arrogant.  We hate the ignorant in NJ too.  I have never met and arrogant FL resident.  However I have met and witnessed some intoxicated people from FL (that's what the guy was).  And when you touch someone when it's not invited, that's called assault.  Finally Imagine what the local economy (in central FL) would be if the theme parks weren't there.  Thus people from NJ must come in order to keep your taxes low.


----------



## MickeyMouseGal

I hear you, but I also know where 'canes fan is coming from.  It gets really frustrating when, just because you have a southern accent, people automatically assume that you are stupid.


----------



## CheshireVal

sbelyo said:
			
		

> Easy there canes fan....  I come every year and I'm the furthest thing from arrogant.  We hate the ignorant in NJ too.  I have never met and arrogant FL resident.  However I have met and witnessed some intoxicated people from FL (that's what the guy was).  And when you touch someone when it's not invited, that's called assault.  Finally Imagine what the local economy (in central FL) would be if the theme parks weren't there.  Thus people from NJ must come in order to keep your taxes low.



It would be hard for someone to be intoxicated at the MK since it's a dry park.


----------



## AnaheimGirl

MickeyMouseGal said:
			
		

> I hear you, but I also know where 'canes fan is coming from.  It gets really frustrating when, just because you have a southern accent, people automatically assume that you are stupid.



I believe you, and if I were from the south, I don't think I'd have responded to klofan anywhere nearly as politely as 'canes fan did.


----------



## sbelyo

MickeyMouseGal said:
			
		

> I hear you, but I also know where 'canes fan is coming from.  It gets really frustrating when, just because you have a southern accent, people automatically assume that you are stupid.


Much like anyone outside of NY/NJ that thinks people from that area are always rude.  If there is one thing that's constant, it's that ignorance is prevalent


----------



## sbelyo

CheshireVal said:
			
		

> It would be hard for someone to be intoxicated at the MK since it's a dry park.



The park, Yes.  But the resorts (Only a monorail ride away) have plenty of alcohol.  And the real die hards use flasks. (I have seen them in the parks)


----------



## CheshireVal

MickeyMouseGal said:
			
		

> I hear you, but I also know where 'canes fan is coming from.  It gets really frustrating when, just because you have a southern accent, people automatically assume that you are stupid.



Exactly. I don't speak with a Southern accent, but I'm a Georgia girl, born and bred, and it irks me to hear stereotypes about it.  Take a look at this quote from klofan: 



> and the guy screamed in my face yelling all these southern words, haha.



I mean, really! What are "southern words?"


----------



## christinou

It really would be a shame to have this thread closed because of personal attacks, can we please play nice......


----------



## Aliki

[QUOTE='Canes Fan]another example of why we don't like NY'ers or NJ'ers down here. totally arrogant.  [/QUOTE]

As equally ignorant is making blanket statements about people from NJ because of one bad apple.


----------



## jann1033

CheshireVal said:
			
		

> Exactly. I don't speak with a Southern accent, but I'm a Georgia girl, born and bred, and it irks me to hear stereotypes about it.  Take a look at this quote from klofan:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, really! What are "southern words?"




i took it to be because of his accent the poster couldn't understand him, not that he was stupid ( i have friend from alabama and i sometimes i have to listen to her really carefully as she has a strong southern accent and if she is talking fast i lose the thread of the conversation...so i assumed in the "heat of the battle" that is what he meant)

and cane's fan has posted that same type of comment before on other treads, when it had nothing to do with anything any one else said that could be remotely perceived as a slur. 

but i do agree about getting back to the ot


----------



## Tink522

The first time FI and I went to Disney he was hit on by a male CM!  Not only was it a little flirting but as we walked away he grabbed his butt!!    


FI was a lil' shocked while I was    

I can't blame the CM FI does have nice buns and most people assume we're siblings not almost married!


----------



## Maleficent13

Tink522 said:
			
		

> The first time FI and I went to Disney he was hit on by a male CM!  Not only was it a little flirting but as we walked away he grabbed his butt!!



Sully (from Monsters Inc) grabbed my butt while I was having my pic taken with him and Mike at MGM.  You can see me squirming away from him in the pic my friend took.

This was several years ago...I just cracked up, told Sully he was a bad boy, and walked away.  Who knew, I could have sued (a la Tigger) and caused a national sensation!


----------



## CheshireVal

Tink522 said:
			
		

> The first time FI and I went to Disney he was hit on by a male CM!  Not only was it a little flirting but as we walked away he grabbed his butt!!



That is *way* inappropriate! If any CM grabbed my butt, male *or* female, I'd pitch a FIT.


----------



## MickeyMouseGal

CheshireVal said:
			
		

> Exactly. I don't speak with a Southern accent, but I'm a Georgia girl, born and bred, and it irks me to hear stereotypes about it.  Take a look at this quote from klofan:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, really! What are "southern words?"



I sat on my hands for that one.  
I earned my Doctorate from Auburn University (down your way   ) and some of the brightest people I've ever met in my life have a very thick southern drawl.


----------



## eclectics

christinou said:
			
		

> It really would be a shame to have this thread closed because of personal attacks, can we please play nice......



ITA. Not fair to the OP and the length of this great thread to have it ruined by a ------- "I'll take the high road and keep the phrase to myself"  !!!!!


----------



## annie1995

I had one interesting moment while in Disney.  I was waiting for my son to get out of the bathroom in the lobby of POP.  As I was standing there this guy throws his girlfriend into the glass sliding door.  I went to find a CM, by the time we got outside, he had her in the bushes screaming at her.  She hurt her head when he had thrown her into the door, and she also had a cut on her arm. She was pretty banged up looking, cause he kept grabbing her as she was trying to get away from him.  The cops were called, I had to stay and give a statement. Don't know what ever happened after I left.  Ya just don't see things like that at Disney.   .

I was also grossed out by this woman who was washing her toddlers butt in the bathroom sink at Peco Bill's Cafe.  What some people think


----------



## Tink522

Maleficent13 said:
			
		

> Sully (from Monsters Inc) grabbed my butt while I was having my pic taken with him and Mike at MGM.  You can see me squirming away from him in the pic my friend took.
> 
> This was several years ago...I just cracked up, told Sully he was a bad boy, and walked away.  Who knew, I could have sued (a la Tigger) and caused a national sensation!



At least the was a costumed CM.  This was a maintenance CM!  Oh and I forgot to mention the CM was male!  It may have been inappropriate but it's still hilarious!!!!!!!!!   We just walked away with FI saying "He just grabbed my ***!" and me replying "I know honey maybe he just couldn't help himself!"


----------



## krismom

OHMIGOSH I finally foung the end... I sifted through and didn't find my shock on here yet so here goes:

Polynesian pool, late afternoon, a (seemingly) nice family of 2 parents and two teens are sitting in the zero entry area up to thier waists in the water...when the older teen (about 14 years old) proceeds to squeeze a pimple on HER DAD'S back! I watched in digust and shock not really believing how crass people can be when... she SHOWS HIM what she extracted from it on her finger and then puts her hand in the pool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It was so utterly gross that I got my kids out went to the arcade. What could I have even said? I was truly speechless!
YUCK!


----------



## krismas

What a thread.  I am new to these forums and I love them!  I read every single thing in this thread and found it disgusting, entertaining and disheartening all at the same time.  I must say that I have never seen a quarter of these things at WDW but I sure know what to look for on my next trip!

Anyway, I have a few shockers of my own .. though very pleasant ones.

#1

Took my DSIL and 2 nieces (age 8 and 1.5) to the character breakfast at 1900 Park.  I knew it was going to be a late night so I had booked the last seating for breakfast. The 8 year old was excited to be dressed in her Minnie Mouse dress and looking forward to some character interaction. We were hoping to see Minnie but had been told that she is seldom at this breakfast.

When we got to the restaurant was nearly empty and only a few characters were about (Mary Poppins, Alice in Wonderland, Mad Hatter, Pooh and Tigger)but my 8 yr old niece was perfectly happy because Mary Poppins learned her name and spent 20 minutes chatting with her.  As we were heading for the buffet, Mary Poppins excused herself and siad she needed to call a friend.

I didn't really think anything of it at the time, except that it seemed a bit peculiar for a CM to allow "real life" to intrude like that but we shrugged it off.  Anyway, about 20 minutes later Mary returns to our table and tells the 8 year old that someone was asking for her in the lobby of the restaurant.  We all got up and followed Mary Poppins out and saw ......... Minnie Mouse!  My niece gave a squeal of pure joy and hugged Minnie.  We then had about 15 minutes (alone!) with these two wonderful CM to take pictures and make a lifetimes worth of Magical Memories.  Needless to say, Miine Mouse was the "friend" that Mary Poppins had called.

That was pure magic.

#2

On a previous trip in 2004, I had decided to watch my (then) 1 year old niece while DB, SIL, DNiece and 2 young cousins had run off to try to catch the last ride on Space Mountain.  I was happily shopping in Sir Mickeys, baby was in her carriage asleep and the carriage hood was pulled completely up so that she was warm and it was dark for her.

I had a bit of a wait as I was buying embroidered Mickey ears as a surprise for my family and needed to wait for each one to have the name sewn on.  A friendly CM working in the store was making conversation with me and asked  "How old is the baby?"

I pulled the hood down to let her get a look at the little princess inside when just at that moment, the baby vomited all over herself.  I am not squeamish, but I knew immediately that my niece was probably getting really sick.  This was not a normal spit up.  (She wasn't, turned out her dad, my clueless brother, had given her some meat from a turkey leg when she was just learning to eat real food).

Anyway, I panicked because it was cold outside and we had already changed her into her LAST outfit, the others were wet and dirty from a full day of activities.  There was no way the poor baby could sit in the clothes she had on until we got back to the villa though.  The manager ran and got me an entire roll of paper towels and I calmly, but urgently, asked "Where can I buy some warm baby clothes?"

She directed me across the way to Tinkerbelles store and I ran.  Yes, with the carriage in tow   

I quickly glanced around and saw an outfit that had a pink jacket top and pants with fur on the collar, sleeves and cuffs as well as being embroidered with "Princess" on it.  It was very cute, and perfect to change her into once she was cleaned up.  I was searching for the baby's size when the CM from Sir Mickey's appeared next to me and helped me look.  Together we found a size that would fit her and we walked to the register.  There was a longish line and I noticed the CM from Sir Mickeys talking to a CM in Tink's shop and I hoped they were going to take me to a different register so I could buy the outfit and get the baby changed.  

Then, they shocked me. 

The CM from Sir Mickey's was a manger and she took me aside with the CM from Tinks and said, (direct quote, I'll never forget it) "We are so sorry that this happened to the little one in the Happiest Place on Earth, please accept this outfit as our gift and I hope she is feeling better."

I was so stunned.  Standing there, worried about the baby, credit card ou, hoping to pay soon ... and the CM's make me and my dear niece a gift.

That was the most magical thing that happened.  The baby looked like a doll in the outfit, and she made a full recovery from the turkey upset stomach!


I guess its no wonder I don't see any of the craziness.  Disney has me seeing the world through the eyes of a child.


----------



## klj27

krismas said:
			
		

> What a thread.  I am new to these forums and I love them!  I read every single thing in this thread and found it disgusting, entertaining and disheartening all at the same time.  I must say that I have never seen a quarter of these things at WDW but I sure know what to look for on my next trip!
> 
> Anyway, I have a few shockers of my own .. though very pleasant ones.
> 
> #1
> 
> Took my DSIL and 2 nieces (age 8 and 1.5) to the character breakfast at 1900 Park.  I knew it was going to be a late night so I had booked the last seating for breakfast. The 8 year old was excited to be dressed in her Minnie Mouse dress and looking forward to some character interaction. We were hoping to see Minnie but had been told that she is seldom at this breakfast.
> 
> When we got to the restaurant was nearly empty and only a few characters were about (Mary Poppins, Alice in Wonderland, Mad Hatter, Pooh and Tigger)but my 8 yr old niece was perfectly happy because Mary Poppins learned her name and spent 20 minutes chatting with her.  As we were heading for the buffet, Mary Poppins excused herself and siad she needed to call a friend.
> 
> I didn't really think anything of it at the time, except that it seemed a bit peculiar for a CM to allow "real life" to intrude like that but we shrugged it off.  Anyway, about 20 minutes later Mary returns to our table and tells the 8 year old that someone was asking for her in the lobby of the restaurant.  We all got up and followed Mary Poppins out and saw ......... Minnie Mouse!  My niece gave a squeal of pure joy and hugged Minnie.  We then had about 15 minutes (alone!) with these two wonderful CM to take pictures and make a lifetimes worth of Magical Memories.  Needless to say, Miine Mouse was the "friend" that Mary Poppins had called.
> 
> That was pure magic.
> 
> #2
> 
> On a previous trip in 2004, I had decided to watch my (then) 1 year old niece while DB, SIL, DNiece and 2 young cousins had run off to try to catch the last ride on Space Mountain.  I was happily shopping in Sir Mickeys, baby was in her carriage asleep and the carriage hood was pulled completely up so that she was warm and it was dark for her.
> 
> I had a bit of a wait as I was buying embroidered Mickey ears as a surprise for my family and needed to wait for each one to have the name sewn on.  A friendly CM working in the store was making conversation with me and asked  "How old is the baby?"
> 
> I pulled the hood down to let her get a look at the little princess inside when just at that moment, the baby vomited all over herself.  I am not squeamish, but I knew immediately that my niece was probably getting really sick.  This was not a normal spit up.  (She wasn't, turned out her dad, my clueless brother, had given her some meat from a turkey leg when she was just learning to eat real food).
> 
> Anyway, I panicked because it was cold outside and we had already changed her into her LAST outfit, the others were wet and dirty from a full day of activities.  There was no way the poor baby could sit in the clothes she had on until we got back to the villa though.  The manager ran and got me an entire roll of paper towels and I calmly, but urgently, asked "Where can I buy some warm baby clothes?"
> 
> She directed me across the way to Tinkerbelles store and I ran.  Yes, with the carriage in tow
> 
> I quickly glanced around and saw an outfit that had a pink jacket top and pants with fur on the collar, sleeves and cuffs as well as being embroidered with "Princess" on it.  It was very cute, and perfect to change her into once she was cleaned up.  I was searching for the baby's size when the CM from Sir Mickey's appeared next to me and helped me look.  Together we found a size that would fit her and we walked to the register.  There was a longish line and I noticed the CM from Sir Mickeys talking to a CM in Tink's shop and I hoped they were going to take me to a different register so I could buy the outfit and get the baby changed.
> 
> Then, they shocked me.
> 
> The CM from Sir Mickey's was a manger and she took me aside with the CM from Tinks and said, (direct quote, I'll never forget it) "We are so sorry that this happened to the little one in the Happiest Place on Earth, please accept this outfit as our gift and I hope she is feeling better."
> 
> I was so stunned.  Standing there, worried about the baby, credit card ou, hoping to pay soon ... and the CM's make me and my dear niece a gift.
> 
> That was the most magical thing that happened.  The baby looked like a doll in the outfit, and she made a full recovery from the turkey upset stomach!
> 
> 
> I guess its no wonder I don't see any of the craziness.  Disney has me seeing the world through the eyes of a child.



Thanks for sharing your stories!  What wonderful ways to be shocked at WDW.


----------



## klofan

BibbidyBobbidyBoo said:
			
		

> Wow, everything about this (on both sides) is shocking!



Well thats my mom for ya! haha. I really have never seen her so mad in my life though. That really ticked her off.


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

klofan said:
			
		

> Well thats my mom for ya! haha. I really have never seen her so mad in my life though. That really ticked her off.



Okay now I'm really shocked that you think I meant what your mom said. I was referring to your words describing the events also.


----------



## Tony Toon

krismas said:
			
		

> What a thread.  I am new to these forums and I love them!  I read every single thing in this thread and found it disgusting, entertaining and disheartening all at the same time.  I must say that I have never seen a quarter of these things at WDW but I sure know what to look for on my next trip!
> 
> Anyway, I have a few shockers of my own .. though very pleasant ones.
> 
> #1
> 
> Took my DSIL and 2 nieces (age 8 and 1.5) to the character breakfast at 1900 Park.  I knew it was going to be a late night so I had booked the last seating for breakfast. The 8 year old was excited to be dressed in her Minnie Mouse dress and looking forward to some character interaction. We were hoping to see Minnie but had been told that she is seldom at this breakfast.
> 
> When we got to the restaurant was nearly empty and only a few characters were about (Mary Poppins, Alice in Wonderland, Mad Hatter, Pooh and Tigger)but my 8 yr old niece was perfectly happy because Mary Poppins learned her name and spent 20 minutes chatting with her.  As we were heading for the buffet, Mary Poppins excused herself and siad she needed to call a friend.
> 
> I didn't really think anything of it at the time, except that it seemed a bit peculiar for a CM to allow "real life" to intrude like that but we shrugged it off.  Anyway, about 20 minutes later Mary returns to our table and tells the 8 year old that someone was asking for her in the lobby of the restaurant.  We all got up and followed Mary Poppins out and saw ......... Minnie Mouse!  My niece gave a squeal of pure joy and hugged Minnie.  We then had about 15 minutes (alone!) with these two wonderful CM to take pictures and make a lifetimes worth of Magical Memories.  Needless to say, Miine Mouse was the "friend" that Mary Poppins had called.
> 
> That was pure magic.
> 
> #2
> 
> On a previous trip in 2004, I had decided to watch my (then) 1 year old niece while DB, SIL, DNiece and 2 young cousins had run off to try to catch the last ride on Space Mountain.  I was happily shopping in Sir Mickeys, baby was in her carriage asleep and the carriage hood was pulled completely up so that she was warm and it was dark for her.
> 
> I had a bit of a wait as I was buying embroidered Mickey ears as a surprise for my family and needed to wait for each one to have the name sewn on.  A friendly CM working in the store was making conversation with me and asked  "How old is the baby?"
> 
> I pulled the hood down to let her get a look at the little princess inside when just at that moment, the baby vomited all over herself.  I am not squeamish, but I knew immediately that my niece was probably getting really sick.  This was not a normal spit up.  (She wasn't, turned out her dad, my clueless brother, had given her some meat from a turkey leg when she was just learning to eat real food).
> 
> Anyway, I panicked because it was cold outside and we had already changed her into her LAST outfit, the others were wet and dirty from a full day of activities.  There was no way the poor baby could sit in the clothes she had on until we got back to the villa though.  The manager ran and got me an entire roll of paper towels and I calmly, but urgently, asked "Where can I buy some warm baby clothes?"
> 
> She directed me across the way to Tinkerbelles store and I ran.  Yes, with the carriage in tow
> 
> I quickly glanced around and saw an outfit that had a pink jacket top and pants with fur on the collar, sleeves and cuffs as well as being embroidered with "Princess" on it.  It was very cute, and perfect to change her into once she was cleaned up.  I was searching for the baby's size when the CM from Sir Mickey's appeared next to me and helped me look.  Together we found a size that would fit her and we walked to the register.  There was a longish line and I noticed the CM from Sir Mickeys talking to a CM in Tink's shop and I hoped they were going to take me to a different register so I could buy the outfit and get the baby changed.
> 
> Then, they shocked me.
> 
> The CM from Sir Mickey's was a manger and she took me aside with the CM from Tinks and said, (direct quote, I'll never forget it) "We are so sorry that this happened to the little one in the Happiest Place on Earth, please accept this outfit as our gift and I hope she is feeling better."
> 
> I was so stunned.  Standing there, worried about the baby, credit card ou, hoping to pay soon ... and the CM's make me and my dear niece a gift.
> 
> That was the most magical thing that happened.  The baby looked like a doll in the outfit, and she made a full recovery from the turkey upset stomach!
> 
> 
> I guess its no wonder I don't see any of the craziness.  Disney has me seeing the world through the eyes of a child.



I won't apologise for once again posting the above quote in full.

These are the kind of stories that I return to this thread for time and time again.   Oh, and the funny ones too.   What a shame though about the recent thread that perpetuates divisions that we seem to be constantly in a hurry to create.   More tales like the above please.


----------



## LindsayDunn228

Krismas, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## NewEnglandDisney

BibbidyBobbidyBoo said:
			
		

> I'll say one comment though- don't go where you feel the legal activities are not courteous or respectful.



If that was the case, I don't think many of us would leave our homes. 

Much of the behavior in the WDW stories in this thread (and non-courteous, non-respectful behavior in all of life) are all perfectly legal things - but as the replies show many people find them to be in bad taste.  Unfortunately, lack of courtesy and disrespect are rarely illegal.

aw:
N.E.D.


----------



## VSL

Yes - those shocks are just the kind that we all love to see in WDW, Krismas :


----------



## disneyaggie

krismas said:
			
		

> I guess its no wonder I don't see any of the craziness.  Disney has me seeing the world through the eyes of a child.



Me, too!   

Loved your stories. These are the ones I love to focus on and smile about. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## annie1995

krismas said:
			
		

> What a thread.  I am new to these forums and I love them!  I read every single thing in this thread and found it disgusting, entertaining and disheartening all at the same time.  I must say that I have never seen a quarter of these things at WDW but I sure know what to look for on my next trip!
> 
> Anyway, I have a few shockers of my own .. though very pleasant ones.
> 
> #1
> 
> Took my DSIL and 2 nieces (age 8 and 1.5) to the character breakfast at 1900 Park.  I knew it was going to be a late night so I had booked the last seating for breakfast. The 8 year old was excited to be dressed in her Minnie Mouse dress and looking forward to some character interaction. We were hoping to see Minnie but had been told that she is seldom at this breakfast.
> 
> When we got to the restaurant was nearly empty and only a few characters were about (Mary Poppins, Alice in Wonderland, Mad Hatter, Pooh and Tigger)but my 8 yr old niece was perfectly happy because Mary Poppins learned her name and spent 20 minutes chatting with her.  As we were heading for the buffet, Mary Poppins excused herself and siad she needed to call a friend.
> 
> I didn't really think anything of it at the time, except that it seemed a bit peculiar for a CM to allow "real life" to intrude like that but we shrugged it off.  Anyway, about 20 minutes later Mary returns to our table and tells the 8 year old that someone was asking for her in the lobby of the restaurant.  We all got up and followed Mary Poppins out and saw ......... Minnie Mouse!  My niece gave a squeal of pure joy and hugged Minnie.  We then had about 15 minutes (alone!) with these two wonderful CM to take pictures and make a lifetimes worth of Magical Memories.  Needless to say, Miine Mouse was the "friend" that Mary Poppins had called.
> 
> That was pure magic.
> 
> #2
> 
> On a previous trip in 2004, I had decided to watch my (then) 1 year old niece while DB, SIL, DNiece and 2 young cousins had run off to try to catch the last ride on Space Mountain.  I was happily shopping in Sir Mickeys, baby was in her carriage asleep and the carriage hood was pulled completely up so that she was warm and it was dark for her.
> 
> I had a bit of a wait as I was buying embroidered Mickey ears as a surprise for my family and needed to wait for each one to have the name sewn on.  A friendly CM working in the store was making conversation with me and asked  "How old is the baby?"
> 
> I pulled the hood down to let her get a look at the little princess inside when just at that moment, the baby vomited all over herself.  I am not squeamish, but I knew immediately that my niece was probably getting really sick.  This was not a normal spit up.  (She wasn't, turned out her dad, my clueless brother, had given her some meat from a turkey leg when she was just learning to eat real food).
> 
> Anyway, I panicked because it was cold outside and we had already changed her into her LAST outfit, the others were wet and dirty from a full day of activities.  There was no way the poor baby could sit in the clothes she had on until we got back to the villa though.  The manager ran and got me an entire roll of paper towels and I calmly, but urgently, asked "Where can I buy some warm baby clothes?"
> 
> She directed me across the way to Tinkerbelles store and I ran.  Yes, with the carriage in tow
> 
> I quickly glanced around and saw an outfit that had a pink jacket top and pants with fur on the collar, sleeves and cuffs as well as being embroidered with "Princess" on it.  It was very cute, and perfect to change her into once she was cleaned up.  I was searching for the baby's size when the CM from Sir Mickey's appeared next to me and helped me look.  Together we found a size that would fit her and we walked to the register.  There was a longish line and I noticed the CM from Sir Mickeys talking to a CM in Tink's shop and I hoped they were going to take me to a different register so I could buy the outfit and get the baby changed.
> 
> Then, they shocked me.
> 
> The CM from Sir Mickey's was a manger and she took me aside with the CM from Tinks and said, (direct quote, I'll never forget it) "We are so sorry that this happened to the little one in the Happiest Place on Earth, please accept this outfit as our gift and I hope she is feeling better."
> 
> I was so stunned.  Standing there, worried about the baby, credit card ou, hoping to pay soon ... and the CM's make me and my dear niece a gift.
> 
> That was the most magical thing that happened.  The baby looked like a doll in the outfit, and she made a full recovery from the turkey upset stomach!
> 
> 
> I guess its no wonder I don't see any of the craziness.  Disney has me seeing the world through the eyes of a child.



What wonderful stories!  Boy, when my son threw up on his shirt last week, all I got was flack from a CM that he needed a shirt on. I guess they would rather the kids wear a puked on shirt and spread all that nastyness around then get cleaned up and walk around shirtless for 10 minutes. He was sitting outside with my husband waiting for me, and  I was in t he process of trying to find one that we liked at the stores.


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

NewEnglandDisney said:
			
		

> If that was the case, I don't think many of us would leave our homes.
> 
> Much of the behavior in the WDW stories in this thread (and non-courteous, non-respectful behavior in all of life) are all perfectly legal things - but as the replies show many people find them to be in bad taste.  Unfortunately, lack of courtesy and disrespect are rarely illegal.
> 
> aw:
> N.E.D.



I will say once again- that you (and others) find feeding your baby breastmilk (because that is what it is- FEEDING YOUR BABY BREASTMILK... not flashing breasts for sexual perverts who can think of breasts in no other way but sexual) in public in 'bad taste' and disrespectful and discourteous to others is shocking to me. Extremely shocking and extremely disappointing/sad. Period. As if it can be compared to cursing, hitting kids, walking around half naked with no purpose other than to show off their body, and other rude albeit legal things done on this thread! It is shocking to compare feeding a child as our bodies are MADE to do- to cursing/hitting and dressing prevocatively/etc. and other rude behavior. 
But apparently you feel that way. Yes, we will agree to disagree on this. I do not find breastfeeding your baby, legally in public at MK, disrespectful or in bad taste.   And I'm glad the law is in agreement with my opinion on that- so that people have the right to choose to breastfeed if they so choose.... without having to feed their babies in bathrooms or spend their day in the first aid nursing rooms/etc.


----------



## CheshireVal

BibbidyBobbidyBoo said:
			
		

> I will say once again- that you (and others) find feeding your baby breastmilk (because that is what it is- FEEDING YOUR BABY BREASTMILK... not flashing breasts for sexual perverts who can think of breasts in no other way but sexual) in public in 'bad taste' and disrespectful and discourteous to others is shocking to me. Extremely shocking and extremely disappointing/sad. Period. As if it can be compared to cursing, hitting kids, walking around half naked with no purpose other than to show off their body, and other rude albeit legal things done on this thread! It is shocking to compare feeding a child as our bodies are MADE to do- to cursing/hitting and dressing prevocatively/etc. and other rude behavior.
> But apparently you feel that way. Yes, we will agree to disagree on this. I do not find breastfeeding your baby, legally in public at MK, disrespectful or in bad taste.   And I'm glad the law is in agreement with my opinion on that- so that people have the right to choose to breastfeed if they so choose.... without having to feed their babies in bathrooms or spend their day in the first aid nursing rooms/etc.



What the heck? When did this turn into a breastfeeding debate?


----------



## poohangel

CheshireVal said:
			
		

> What the heck? When did this turn into a breastfeeding debate?



My thoughts exactly, we are past this, let it go, we all have a different opinion and no one will change it by arguing.


----------



## musicalSaranader

Krismas, what wonderful stories!  Those are the most magical stories I've read yet!  We should hear more of those happy stories!


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

CheshireVal said:
			
		

> What the heck? When did this turn into a breastfeeding debate?


Why'd you quote ME? I'm not the one that brought it up again. I just responded to someone else's post! Quote the person that brought it up again why don't you. geesh


----------



## Tinkerbell10403

I finally get to post!!   

Ok...well not to much shocked me at World about 2 weeks ago.
Everything was magical except for a couple minor things....however just because they are minor does not excuse them.

1. I did see many people wearing very revealing outfits. One lady on a bus had on purple shorts and as plain as day her black and purple thong was hanging right out. How can you get ready for the day and not notice that??? I am a teenager myself...19 but almost 20. I am very modest and do not feel the need to "let it all hang out" like some other young people do I guess to get attention. 

2. Some people were very greedy and selfish. I witnessed cutting in lines and people just blatently barging into others without saying 'I'm Sorry'. If I run into to someone, I will appologize. But some people just kept on walking. A lady walking by hit DBF in the head hard with her hand as she was flailing it for some reason and did not even stop. I was almost run over by a man in a stroller coming right at me. He saw me, and did not even attempt to slow down. Had I not jumped out of the way at the last minute...he would have run me down!! I also saw people taking turns riding the ECV carts. That is really sad. 

3. The last night we were there the monorail was packed. As DBF and I walking down the car to find a seat we spotted one at the end of the train. I witnessed the guy who was sitting in the car see us come to sit down and purposely scooted over to take up the space so we could not come in!!! How rude! So we waited for the next train. I also saw three older women who were forced to stand because the younger crew the car did not want to get up. 

I think that some people's manner need a tune up!!! 

BUT other than that...it was magical as always and we had a Grand Time!!


----------



## CheshireVal

BibbidyBobbidyBoo said:
			
		

> Why'd you quote ME? I'm not the one that brought it up again. I just responded to someone else's post! Quote the person that brought it up again why don't you. geesh




Because I didn't see anyone bring it up anywhere in the past 3 pages. I looked! You were the first one to bring it up again, unless I'm completely blind and missed something.    AND you devoted a whole huge paragraph to the subject.

That's why I quoted you.


----------



## LoriDee

My story happend in Feb 1998.  My DH, self, DD(5) and DS(2) were at one of the rides in MK.  My DD had been given a Make-A-Wish trip and had been given a wheelchair to get around.  At the ride, we were moved to the front of the line.  A woman standing there starting complaining because we were moved to the front of the line.  Well, I squated down and turned the wheelchair sideways so that the woman and the folks she was with could see my DD.  And yes, DD was bald due to Chemo, very thin and still had dark rings under her eyes.  A woman with the woman complaining told her to shut-up and look.  I didn't say anything but at that point I was so tired of all the pointing, staring, and comments under breath over the past year that I just couldn't take it any long.  I understand how frustrating it could be for people to wait in line and then someone get put in front of them.  But, it wasn't like we cut in front of everyone and CM put us there.  

That trip was one of the happiest times for my DD during her 3 years of treatment.  And it has been a great memory for my DH, DS, and I since her passing.


----------



## mndisfam

LoriDee, your experience and losing your daughter humbles me and puts me at a loss for words. 

Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your dear little girl.


----------



## Mike

LoriDee said:
			
		

> My story happend in Feb 1998.  My DH, self, DD(5) and DS(2) were at one of the rides in MK.  My DD had been given a Make-A-Wish trip and had been given a wheelchair to get around.  At the ride, we were moved to the front of the line.  A woman standing there starting complaining because we were moved to the front of the line.  Well, I squated down and turned the wheelchair sideways so that the woman and the folks she was with could see my DD.  And yes, DD was bald due to Chemo, very thin and still had dark rings under her eyes.  A woman with the woman complaining told her to shut-up and look.  I didn't say anything but at that point I was so tired of all the pointing, staring, and comments under breath over the past year that I just couldn't take it any long.  I understand how frustrating it could be for people to wait in line and then someone get put in front of them.  But, it wasn't like we cut in front of everyone and CM put us there.
> 
> That trip was one of the happiest times for my DD during her 3 years of treatment.  And it has been a great memory for my DH, DS, and I since her passing.



How very sad.  It is always very shocking to me how we all lose perspective on life.  The "agony" of waiting in line for an extra 2 or 3 minutes when a precious child is bravely suffering with a disease.  I know I am guilty of this as much as the next person .... but we need to realize how fortunate we are, be grateful, and take nothing for granted.

God Bless LoriDee


----------



## Lesley

> Okay.. Not so nice shocker.. Going to the Kowabunga slide.. as I was walking up the steps, I reach just shy of the top when the line slows down to the few people actually waiting to step onto the slide when i see passing me on the way down a man and a very small little girl... the man (obviously the little girl's father.. and i use that term loosely) is berating this poor child... yelling at her over and over for not "standing up tall enough" to pass the line marker to ride this pretty steep slide.... Now, mind you.. this girl was tiny.. very thin and not so tall.. if she was 5 years old i would be shocked. Here he is just so disgusted with her for not "standing on her tippy toes" and yes.. that is what he said... this little girl was walking back down the stairs with her shoulder hunched and this very sad little face... I took my turn on the slide and when I exited who is right behind me on the way up the stairs for the next water slide I was heading for?? You guessed it.. this Man.. and I use that term loosely also!! He is STILL yelling at this little girl... calling her all sorts of names.. and just being basically horrible... well.. i have had it... and I turn around and I tell him ..."Would you PLEASE stop yelling at that poor child" What is wrong with you... Is this what you want your child to remember? What kind of father are you?? There are height requirements for a reason... etc... etc.. and I thought perhaps pointing out to him his horrendous behaviour would make him stop.. but Nope.. he just responded to me with some idiotic response .. real adult of him... and I just couldn't shake that poor little girl's sad face out of my mind...



Valentine, I wanted to applaud you for telling off this horrible man so that his little girl could hear it.  Sometimes the difference between abuse like this totally destroying a person or getting through it, surviving and moving on...knowing they can be loved without abuse....is the words of a stranger saying "this is not okay, you don't deserve to be treated this way"

Sorry for the OT, but I thought it was important to say!


----------



## LoriDee

mndisfam said:
			
		

> LoriDee, your experience and losing your daughter humbles me and puts me at a loss for words.
> 
> Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your dear little girl.




Thank you so much for your kind words.  God has blessed our family with the birth of our DD on March 3, 2004.


----------



## LoriDee

Mike said:
			
		

> How very sad.  It is always very shocking to me how we all lose perspective on life.  The "agony" of waiting in line for an extra 2 or 3 minutes when a precious child is bravely suffering with a disease.  I know I am guilty of this as much as the next person .... but we need to realize how fortunate we are, be grateful, and take nothing for granted.
> 
> God Bless LoriDee



I have to say that prior to our experience at WDW.  I was guilty as well, but now I'm very aware of things.  I would have been upset with someone cutting in front of me but, with a CM putting them there - there has to be a reason.  

I would just like people to take a few moments and stop and smell the roses because tomorrow you may not be able.  I'm not saying to live in fear but, just be aware of the world around you.  Please know that I didn't share my story to make anyone upset but just maybe open some eyes a little more.  

Thank you for you kind words.  I do have to say that DISers are some of the greatest people I've never met in person.   I enjoy hearing your stories and I'm able to learn so much for you.

Thanks so much.


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

CheshireVal said:
			
		

> Because I didn't see anyone bring it up anywhere in the past 3 pages. I looked! You were the first one to bring it up again, unless I'm completely blind and missed something.    AND you devoted a whole huge paragraph to the subject.
> 
> That's why I quoted you.


Well I guess you are completely blind and missed it- because I quoted it in my post and it wasn't anywhere near 3 pages back. In fact it's on THIS page that you posted THIS quote I'm now quoting you above! Her post, my reply, and now your posts about it -all on the same page~! you must not have read the thread... when I posted I quoted her and she's referring to breastfeeding at WDW (and/or in public, but the comments started about doing so at WDW) being non-courteous and disrepectful even though it's legal to do. 

And since when does length of post have anything to do with it? So your complaint is that I responded with a huge paragraph instead of just a sentence?


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

LoriDee said:
			
		

> My story happend in Feb 1998.  My DH, self, DD(5) and DS(2) were at one of the rides in MK.  My DD had been given a Make-A-Wish trip and had been given a wheelchair to get around.  At the ride, we were moved to the front of the line.  A woman standing there starting complaining because we were moved to the front of the line.  Well, I squated down and turned the wheelchair sideways so that the woman and the folks she was with could see my DD.  And yes, DD was bald due to Chemo, very thin and still had dark rings under her eyes.  A woman with the woman complaining told her to shut-up and look.  I didn't say anything but at that point I was so tired of all the pointing, staring, and comments under breath over the past year that I just couldn't take it any long.  I understand how frustrating it could be for people to wait in line and then someone get put in front of them.  But, it wasn't like we cut in front of everyone and CM put us there.
> 
> That trip was one of the happiest times for my DD during her 3 years of treatment.  And it has been a great memory for my DH, DS, and I since her passing.



Oh that is so sad that you had to endure someone's petty complaining. 



> Originally Posted by mndisfam
> LoriDee, your experience and losing your daughter humbles me and puts me at a loss for words.


Ditto!!!!!!! 
{{{hugs LoriDee}}}


----------



## CheshireVal

BibbidyBobbidyBoo said:
			
		

> Well I guess you are completely blind and missed it- because I quoted it in my post and it wasn't anywhere near 3 pages back. In fact it's on THIS page that you posted THIS quote I'm now quoting you above! Her post, my reply, and now your posts about it -all on the same page~! you must not have read the thread... when I posted I quoted her and she's referring to breastfeeding at WDW (and/or in public, but the comments started about doing so at WDW) being non-courteous and disrepectful even though it's legal to do.
> 
> And since when does length of post have anything to do with it? So your complaint is that I responded with a huge paragraph instead of just a sentence?




Why are you arguing this?     You quoted a post that said absolutely nothing at all about breastfeeding. It was talking about courteous and non-courteous behavior. Whether or not you and this poster had previous disagreements about breastfeeding or not, it had nothing at all to do with the post you quoted. I had to go back 3-4 pages to even figure out why you were mentioning breastfeeding at all.

I mentioned paragraph length because it seemed odd to devote a paragraph-long rant on something completely off-topic.

I'm just confused is all. It shocked me.


----------



## krismom

A few pages back someone commented about large families and shocking things people say to you.... we have 4 kids, the oldest is 6- the twins are 4 and the youngest is 2. You wouldn't believe what people say to us.... at Disney last summer a woman in line for the teacups said to my DH, "don't you have a T.V.?" and then laughed so hard with her husband. We also had somebody ask us if we were a "blended" family. Is that anyone's business??? But the best one was at the Poly pool when a woman asked me "why didn't you bring your nanny?" Let me just say, these are well behaved kids that my DH and I watch very closely. I never know what to say to people when they say such shocking things- usually because they are just "curious" how we could have so many kids so close in age.  Last week at the mall when a woman with one toddler (that seemed too much for her to handle!) said. "better you than me!" in reference to my twins, I said "you are absolutley right!" and just pushed my double stroller away.


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

CheshireVal said:
			
		

> Why are you arguing this?     You quoted a post that said absolutely nothing at all about breastfeeding. It was talking about courteous and non-courteous behavior. Whether or not you and this poster had previous disagreements about breastfeeding or not, it had nothing at all to do with the post you quoted. I had to go back 3-4 pages to even figure out why you were mentioning breastfeeding at all.
> 
> I mentioned paragraph length because it seemed odd to devote a paragraph-long rant on something completely off-topic.
> 
> I'm just confused is all. It shocked me.



You're confused because obviously you didn't really read before you jumped down my throat. Let me show you again how she quoted me so no it was NOT a random comment about courteous/etc- she was responding to my post and the subject was breastfeeding and how it's considered not courteous or respectful even though it's legal. 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by BibbidyBobbidyBoo
> I'll say one comment though- don't go where you feel the legal activities are not courteous or respectful.  (this part she quoted me- then responded below)
> 
> 
> 
> If that was the case, I don't think many of us would leave our homes.
> 
> Much of the behavior in the WDW stories in this thread (and non-courteous, non-respectful behavior in all of life) are all perfectly legal things - but as the replies show many people find them to be in bad taste. Unfortunately, lack of courtesy and disrespect are rarely illegal.



That is the post I was responding to and it was a continuance on her part of a previous conversation even though people have repeatedly ask that it be dropped. I responded to her post to me- period. It's not fair to then jump on my case for responding to her bringing it up again! And that's why I said why quote me about bringing it up again when I did nothing of the sort. She brought it up- I responded to her post. Please get your facts straight before jumping on me, okay? It most certainly did have everything to do with the post I quoted that was speaking to me directly- and you would know that if you'd read before scolding me for my post. It's shocking to me that people scold others for their posts when they haven't even read to know what is going on or accuse them of bringing things back up when they were not the person that did so. 

I'm leaving for WDW this evening so go ahead and post again about how I shouldn't respond to YOUR posts because that's just continuing it or whatever. You'll have the last word.


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

krismom said:
			
		

> A few pages back someone commented about large families and shocking things people say to you.... we have 4 kids, the oldest is 6- the twins are 4 and the youngest is 2. You wouldn't believe what people say to us.... at Disney last summer a woman in line for the teacups said to my DH, "don't you have a T.V.?" and then laughed so hard with her husband. We also had somebody ask us if we were a "blended" family. Is that anyone's business??? But the best one was at the Poly pool when a woman asked me "why didn't you bring your nanny?" Let me just say, these are well behaved kids that my DH and I watch very closely. I never know what to say to people when they say such shocking things- usually because they are just "curious" how we could have so many kids so close in age.  Last week at the mall when a woman with one toddler (that seemed too much for her to handle!) said. "better you than me!" in reference to my twins, I said "you are absolutley right!" and just pushed my double stroller away.



Good comeback on the twins thing! I have said things like I don't envy you when someone has twins- but I don't mean any offense. If they had responded the way you had- I'd have agreed with them. LOL 

The other things are just flat out rude! You're right- it's not anyone's business! And what exactly is a 'blended' family anyway? *sigh*


----------



## Tina

Ok.... so anyone wanna start placing bets for what time this thread gets locked??


----------



## DisneyWorld Delight

Bibbidy and Cheshire, you have got to take this private.  Everyone is trying to ignore your posts and hoping this thread is not locked.  Please be considerate of the other children.


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

Tina said:
			
		

> Ok.... so anyone wanna start placing bets for what time this thread gets locked??



I dunno but it better not get all blamed on me- because it's not fair to expect someone to post to me and not let me respond, then have someone else jump on me and not have me defend myself.


----------



## Tina




----------



## RickinNYC

DisneyWorld Delight said:
			
		

> Bibbidy and Cheshire, you have got to take this private.  Everyone is trying to ignore your posts and hoping this thread is not locked.  Please be considerate of the other children.



Totally, and 100% agree!


----------



## ryanmilla

krismom said:
			
		

> A few pages back someone commented about large families and shocking things people say to you.... we have 4 kids, the oldest is 6- the twins are 4 and the youngest is 2. You wouldn't believe what people say to us.... at Disney last summer a woman in line for the teacups said to my DH, "don't you have a T.V.?" and then laughed so hard with her husband. We also had somebody ask us if we were a "blended" family. Is that anyone's business??? But the best one was at the Poly pool when a woman asked me "why didn't you bring your nanny?" Let me just say, these are well behaved kids that my DH and I watch very closely. I never know what to say to people when they say such shocking things- usually because they are just "curious" how we could have so many kids so close in age.  Last week at the mall when a woman with one toddler (that seemed too much for her to handle!) said. "better you than me!" in reference to my twins, I said "you are absolutley right!" and just pushed my double stroller away.



I can't believe people comment like that. It is totally no one's business. But let me tell you, if I had a choice between watching TV and making babies or at least "practicing" with my spouse, I'd be cancelling my cable bill for sure.


----------



## MELSMICE

BibbidyBobbidyBoo said:
			
		

> I dunno but it better not get all blamed on me- because it's not fair to expect someone to post to me and not let me respond, then have someone else jump on me and not have me defend myself.



You can respond via a PM, which is probably a better choice at this point.  

Everyone has enjoyed this thread for many months & we'd like to continue to do so.  

Just respond with a PM - not on the forum.


----------



## CheshireVal

I never wanted to debate it anyway.


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

MELSMICE said:
			
		

> You can respond via a PM, which is probably a better choice at this point.
> 
> Everyone has enjoyed this thread for many months & we'd like to continue to do so.
> 
> Just respond with a PM - not on the forum.



And the same could be said to the person that brought it back up again, don't you think? I don't think it's fair for them to bring it up again publicly but I'm expected to discuss it via PM. 


Ps. It's a shock thread- enjoyed by many?   
And your comment above could also have been said in PM. Before anyone jumps down my throat for responding to your post also. As if everyone can talk but I must not respond unless via PM.  



			
				CheshireVal said:
			
		

> I never wanted to debate it anyway.


I guess you just wanted to berate me for responding to someone else's post, accuse me of being the one to bring it up again when that was NOT TRUE, and also wanted me to not respond to your posts either.


----------



## Bee

I am planning a trip to WDW in 24 days!  I am taking DH, and 2DD 9 and 11.  I have yet to report anything shocking at the parks..

But, I am very shocked at some of the comments made on these boards. Arent we all here to just enjoy reading about WDW and gain information and find funny things to share with each other.. Why do we let ourselves get all worked up about comments made on the boards.

I have read that the Dis'ers are just a great group of people. One big happy family.  So, let's just all get along.  We are not involved in each others daily lives.  This is an escape for all of us.

So, now back to the show. M-I-C  see ya real soon!  
K-E-Y  why because we Like you  
M-O-U-S-E


----------



## can'twait

Hey, these are the Happiest Boards on Earth!  Give it a rest!  You both defended yourselves.  Agree to disagree and move on.


----------



## WebmasterKathy

can'twait said:
			
		

> Agree to disagree and move on.



Yes, the squabbling does not belong here. Drop it or take it to PM.


----------



## dixiedizfan

On our last trip two years ago, we were exiting MK through crowds of people coming in.  A young couple was pushing a stroller heading right in our direction, and the stroller held a young girl around 4 years old.  What was shocking was that the girl, who had on short, wide legged shorts, was sitting with her legs spread apart which is no big deal, except that she had NO underwear on and her private parts were clearly exposed to everyone passing by.


----------



## glass-slipper

This isn't really shocking, just cute, but I thought I'd share. We were at the 1900 Park Faire character breakfast and my DD4 kept telling me her shorts felt funny.   Later, after we eat she needs to use the restroom. I take her and discover she isn't wearing any underwear. I question her about why she doesn't have any panties on and she told me there weren't any when she put her clothes on that morning. I always put the kids clothes out the night before but apparrently I forgot the underwear and instead of telling me, she just did without!


----------



## MELSMICE

glass-slipper said:
			
		

> This isn't really shocking, just cute, but I thought I'd share. We were at the 1900 Park Faire character breakfast and my DD4 kept telling me her shorts felt funny.   Later, after we eat she needs to use the restroom. I take her and discover she isn't wearing any underwear. I question her about why she doesn't have any panties on and she told me there weren't any when she put her clothes on that morning. I always put the kids clothes out the night before but apparrently I forgot the underwear and instead of telling me, she just did without!



Hmmmmm...............so is that your DD that dixiedixfan is talking about!!!    (just kidding)


----------



## christinou

Well, I can post about the kids without underwear, my girls had very cute sundresses, that we called their Mickey dress, (red with big white polka dots), we were walking into the Magic kingdom one evening, probably around 5:00 p.m., the girls just had their naps, were well rested and very happy, my younger DD was probably 2 or 3 years old, and stated twirling, as the dress was great for that and would flare, yep you guessed it no undies, she had decided that it was too hot for undies that night, and was feeling quite confortable without.  Needless to say our first stop was to buy some very tinker bell undies, to this day we still tease her about it.


----------



## Joanna71985

krismom said:
			
		

> A few pages back someone commented about large families and shocking things people say to you.... we have 4 kids, the oldest is 6- the twins are 4 and the youngest is 2. You wouldn't believe what people say to us.... at Disney last summer a woman in line for the teacups said to my DH, "don't you have a T.V.?" and then laughed so hard with her husband. We also had somebody ask us if we were a "blended" family. Is that anyone's business??? But the best one was at the Poly pool when a woman asked me "why didn't you bring your nanny?" Let me just say, these are well behaved kids that my DH and I watch very closely. I never know what to say to people when they say such shocking things- usually because they are just "curious" how we could have so many kids so close in age.  Last week at the mall when a woman with one toddler (that seemed too much for her to handle!) said. "better you than me!" in reference to my twins, I said "you are absolutley right!" and just pushed my double stroller away.



Wow! Why do people think families with a lot of kids is bad? I'm 2nd oldest in a family of 8 kids and I LOVE having such a big family!    It's so much fun and you never will know what will happen next! And our #1 place to go on vacation just happens to be- WDW. We've probably gone at least 10 times. I hope we don't get any rude comments on the size of my family there.


----------



## jann1033

this reminds me of my youngest... for some reason it was every pair she owned all at one time or none at all.  Kids!  about the commando 4yr old i thought maybe she had an accident and the parents didn't have any to change her into? probably never thought about what others would see.


----------



## glass-slipper

MELSMICE said:
			
		

> Hmmmmm...............so is that your DD that dixiedixfan is talking about!!!    (just kidding)


 



  Nope, not mine, I was lucky enough to have an extra pair in our bag that day!


----------



## mattsdragon

we were at BB, waiting in line for one of the rides (the big tall one, I forgot it's name), and there was a group of people, who I shall just note were not Americans.  There were several of them all over the line, they constantly were pushing people, trying to cut in line, and actually pushing my wife as we were going up the stairs to the top of the ride.  Several times, my wife, me, others around us had to say something to them as they shoved around people. 

Finally, they got off the ride, and ran back up the mountain to ride the family raft ride, pushing children out of the way to get to the top.  Then some of them decided they didn't want to ride the same ride, so they split up.  Well, just as 2 of their party got to the head of the line we were in, 5 or 6 of them came shoving their way up through the line to get in the raft with their friends.  The CM told them they had to get out of the line, and they actually looked perturbed.  In fact, the entire time anyone tried to correct them, they would act angry.

And let's not get into the smell, it was if the rides at BB were the first baths they had had in ages.  I realize that there are different cultures all over the world, but when you are the only ones not displaying any civility towards other people, and those around you are letting you know about it, obviously YOU are the one doing something wrong.


----------



## DisneyMom5

Joanna71985 said:
			
		

> Wow! Why do people think families with a lot of kids is bad? I'm 2nd oldest in a family of 8 kids and I LOVE having such a big family!    It's so much fun and you never will know what will happen next! And our #1 place to go on vacation just happens to be- WDW. We've probably gone at least 10 times. I hope we don't get any rude comments on the size of my family there.



People kept asking us "Are they all yours?" and that was when we only had five. 
 I really wanted to reply "No, I make a habit of bringing other peoples toddlers to WDW."  But I just smile and nod.  Sheesh.

We did get a waitress and Mickey Mouse doing the "we're not worthy" bow at Donald's breakfastasauras b/c the waitress was amazed that I had "birthed all them babies!"  LOL

Oh, and one couple said "Five?!?" And then looked at each other and their one kid and said "well, why not five?"  (which is kind of shocking...) Always wonder if they had any more. 
 (When you take 5 kids out in public you plead with them "PLEASE be a good example for big families everywhere, and not the poster children for limiting family size!  LOL    )


----------



## krismom

my first bump.


----------



## annie1995

Joanna71985 said:
			
		

> Wow! Why do people think families with a lot of kids is bad? I'm 2nd oldest in a family of 8 kids and I LOVE having such a big family!    It's so much fun and you never will know what will happen next! And our #1 place to go on vacation just happens to be- WDW. We've probably gone at least 10 times. I hope we don't get any rude comments on the size of my family there.




I envy you having a large family.  I was an only child and was lonely, I guess I still am.  I will never know what having siblings will be like.  My only question for those of you with big familys, is how do you save to go?  We are a family of four, and it was hard.  ALOT of overtime, and scrimping on extra stuff.  I would appreciate any saving advise.  I see people who go once or more a year, and I can't figure out how they do it??    I would love to hear everyones secrets!


----------



## OhMari

annie1995 said:
			
		

> I envy you having a large family.  I was an only child and was lonely, I guess I still am.  I will never know what having siblings will be like.  My only question for those of you with big familys, is how do you save to go?  We are a family of four, and it was hard.  ALOT of overtime, and scrimping on extra stuff.  I would appreciate any saving advise.  I see people who go once or more a year, and I can't figure out how they do it??    I would love to hear everyones secrets!



Go to the budget board and Tips board, I think this is where you will find your answers.

I know one family that goes to WDW for 6 weeks to almost 2 months in the summer.  They stay at the campground and I think they go with annual passes.  They are from North Carolina and they post every once in a while to tell some of their secrets.


----------



## Catie'sMama

Just back and here are my "shocking" moments:

At Epcot:  A mother and father changing the baby's (1 year old) diaper outside of Imagination-Figment.  Hello!  There is a bathroom right inside!

At Magic Kingdom:  Obviously pregnant lady gets out of wheelchair and onto Splash Mountain.  

At MGM:  Bottle (BIG bottle) of Jack in the women's bathroom...at 10 in the morning!  DH said, "So that's where the Disney Magic comes from!"


----------



## OhMari

I shocked or mortified 2 boys from Florida.  I also was mortified.

My son had a motocross Race in London Kentucky before the 4th of July.  It was so hot, 100 degrees with 100% humidity.  During the day, you didn't do to much except watch races and sit in the trailer with the air conditioning blaring.

Anyway, at nite everyone walked the tracks and the campground.  I was with my dd-15 and we walked down the mountain (which is called a hallow in KY) and used the flush toilets they had.  

Traveling long distances in cars don't always agree with my stomache and sometimes I just cannot go.  We proceded with our walk and we stopped at the bathrooms.  Well my dd went and then waited.  While she waited for me, she met up again with 2  17 yr old boys that raced and they were from Orlando FL.  SHe said they were talking about WDW and Universal.  Well low and behold after 20 minutes I finally walked out and I couldn't even look at my dd or the boys, I was so mortified.  One of the boys said to my dd, "isn't that your mom"  my dd thought it was quite funny, she laughed it off, but she said she could tell the boys were embarrased to know I was in the bathroom that long.

And to top it off, I couldn't even go.

God forbid we are all human and have to go to the bathroom once in awhile or not!  My dd told me not to worry, she thought it was funny.


----------



## Amyg

annie1995 said:
			
		

> I envy you having a large family.  I was an only child and was lonely, I guess I still am.  I will never know what having siblings will be like.  My only question for those of you with big familys, is how do you save to go?  We are a family of four, and it was hard.  ALOT of overtime, and scrimping on extra stuff.  I would appreciate any saving advise.  I see people who go once or more a year, and I can't figure out how they do it??    I would love to hear everyones secrets!



I have 5 siblings and we never went on any trips at all when we were growing up.  My younger brother was the only kid that went on a trip with my parents because he was too young (6) at the time for the oldest (17) to take care of.  He got to go to DL!  

On the other hand, I never felt that I was missing out because we had so many other things we loved to do and my parents did take us to a lot of other events in town!


----------



## Joanna71985

annie1995 said:
			
		

> My only question for those of you with big familys, is how do you save to go?  We are a family of four, and it was hard.  ALOT of overtime, and scrimping on extra stuff.  I would appreciate any saving advise.  I see people who go once or more a year, and I can't figure out how they do it??    I would love to hear everyones secrets!


 
Well, unfortunately we're not able to go every year now that there are so many of us. Now it is every few years or so. The last time we all went down as a family was in 2003. But the last time the majority of my family went down was in 2-05 to visit me on my CP (2 of my sisters couldn't go). For the record, my family is: DM  , DD    , DS (24)    , me (20)  , DS(19)  , DS(17)   , DB(14)  , DS(11)   , DB(8)   , and DB(5)   . Whew! Also Ddog Lacey-  . Thats everyone! Hey Dad, time for a trip to Disney!


----------



## kellyanne731

My fiance's 1 of 5 and he never went on any big vacations either.  It was just too expensive.  His first vacation was when I took him to Disney in 2003.


----------



## BeNJeNWaFFLe

I just got back from WDW a week ago. I didn't see too many shocking things.  Mostly just the amount of women who wear next to nothing.  And also I learned about a lot of womens underwear choices (or lack thereof).

The first thing that shocked me was pretty bad.  Me and DBF just got out of BTMRR.  Right when you get outside was a little girl maybe 3 in a stroller.  She was all alone, asleep in the stroller.  I had walked maybe 5 feet away to find my sunglasses since I was blind without them and a father comes walking up way.  He is telling his son that mom put the little girl in the shade.  I cannot believe that someone would just leave their kid like that for someone else to pick up later.  I was in utter shock.  Being from NY prepares you for some things but this was crazy.  If DBF wasn't there I would have given that father a piece of my mind.

The other thing that shocked me was the amount of adults with little kids getting drunk at like 11am in 100 degree heat.  I don't mean having one beer, i mean getting a few refills of that huge one from Germany.  It makes no sense to me.  But there was a lot of this going on.  This also led to a lot of cursing and a lot of kids just running off on their own.  Things like that just really annoy me.


----------



## DisneyGirl4188

Finally, I read ALL the posts!  It took me days, but I did it!  Now I have a few of my own to share (ranked according to shock factor).

3.) I too noticed many people dressed poorly (clothes too short, too tight, etc.) Last year we were in line for BTMRR and there's a girl (about 10 or 11) wearing a VERY short skirt, tight shirt, and a thong!  She was sitting on the railing and would pull her skirt down to expose more of her thong.  There were several boys (and men probably too) staring.  Her parents didn't seem to care!   

2.) This April DH, FIL, and I were in line for Splash.  A man and three kids were in front of us (ranging in age from 8-11).  They proceeded to run into us, jump on our feet, and climb the railings (not just sitting, but swinging back and forth). Then the dad shows them the birdhouses that are hanging and they try to pull them down!!!     We mad several comments about not running into us and to please try to control his kids, but nothing happened.  Finally, the dad said if they ran into us one more time then he was going to leave them and ride by himself.  That did nothing to stop them and we still were run into by them.   (I know that kids can be hyper standing in lines, but this was no excuse.  We took my little brother, 6 at the time, to MK and he in NO WAY acted like this.)

(Not at WDW)
1.) We went to DC to see the 75 Mickeys that were on display.  It was the last weekend of the Cherry Blossom and was REALLY crowded. The first things we noticed was that parents would let kids climb all over the Mickeys! Some even sat on a hat Mickey was wearing (kids were then several feet off the ground).  These were works of art and I couldn't believe the disrespect people had.  The other and most shocking thing of all: While DH and I were taking pictures a small girl (not over 2) started following us and getting in each picture.  The mom sat on a bench and just let the girl wander around.  I asked the mom if she thought it was a good idea to let the child wander around and she just looked at me. So DH and I continued on with the girl still following us.  We then saw the mom had moved and was arguing with a man.  The man kepting asking where the girl was, and the mom just motioned ver there."  The man started yelling to go get the child, but both just sat there.  Eventually, the little girl went back over to the parents, but neither one cared enough to go get her!!!


----------



## Maleficent13

Catie'sMama said:
			
		

> At MGM:  Bottle (BIG bottle) of Jack in the women's bathroom...at 10 in the morning!  DH said, "So that's where the Disney Magic comes from!"


----------



## DisneyFreq

Actually it doesn't shock me that a pregnant woman got on splash mountain.....b/c I rode it when I was six mos pregnant with DD.

I read the warning sign VERY carefully and I don't remember it prohibiting pregnant women from riding (possibly it said something about pregnancies with complications).  I follow the signs word for word and regardless of what the sign said, I would NOT have ridden in my ninth month or if I were not in perfect health. The fact that the woman was in a wheelchair makes me wonder if she was having complications.  

Of course, all this was 10 years ago so the warnings may be different. I remember sitting out Kilimanjaro safaris when I was five mos. preg with DS....which sort of sucked b/c AK had just opened and I'd never been on it..oh well...I had a really good pastry and relaxed in the Tusker house till DH and DD got done.


----------



## Tony Toon

DisneyFreq said:
			
		

> I had a really good pastry and relaxed in the Tusker house till DH and DD got done.



Sounds good to me! at any time .....


----------



## MommyPoppins

annie1995 said:
			
		

> I envy you having a large family.  I was an only child and was lonely, I guess I still am.  I will never know what having siblings will be like.  My only question for those of you with big familys, is how do you save to go?  We are a family of four, and it was hard.  ALOT of overtime, and scrimping on extra stuff.  I would appreciate any saving advise.  I see people who go once or more a year, and I can't figure out how they do it??    I would love to hear everyones secrets!




We have 4 children and the way that we save to go is LOTS of overtime! Plus living IN Florida helps to save a TON of money. We go during the cheapest times of the year and wait for a good deal, or stay off site. Going in September seems to almost be the perfect time because its so slow Disney always offers amazing deals. Plus instead of going for one long trip we have always done several long weekend trips instead. But now we aren't going for a full year and are going to save for a long trip.


----------



## MommyPoppins

oops. double post


----------



## MommyPoppins

DisneyMom5 said:
			
		

> People kept asking us "Are they all yours?" and that was when we only had five.
> I really wanted to reply "No, I make a habit of bringing other peoples toddlers to WDW."  But I just smile and nod.  Sheesh.
> 
> We did get a waitress and Mickey Mouse doing the "we're not worthy" bow at Donald's breakfastasauras b/c the waitress was amazed that I had "birthed all them babies!"  LOL
> 
> Oh, and one couple said "Five?!?" And then looked at each other and their one kid and said "well, why not five?"  (which is kind of shocking...) Always wonder if they had any more.
> (When you take 5 kids out in public you plead with them "PLEASE be a good example for big families everywhere, and not the poster children for limiting family size!  LOL    )



LOL! I totally agree! We do the same thing. We have four now, but because they are all 5 and under we get SO many looks and comments. On our last trip I even noticed KIDS stopping and counting. And since we have all boys EVERYONE asks me if we'll try again for a girl. Now I just tell them, "No, we are going to try again for another baby and then we are going to have another because we want at least 6." People just don't know what to do.   We get so many comments about being brave to take them all out...but to us it's just normal. We look at familys with 2 kids and the kids are running around screaming because they want their way and we just laugh. All of ours are sitting in the strollers quietly and the 5 year old just stands next to us never walking away. It's not in the numbers but in how you raise them and how well they follow the rules.


----------



## chrismb22

krismas said:
			
		

> What a thread.  I am new to these forums and I love them!  I read every single thing in this thread and found it disgusting, entertaining and disheartening all at the same time.  I must say that I have never seen a quarter of these things at WDW but I sure know what to look for on my next trip!
> 
> Anyway, I have a few shockers of my own .. though very pleasant ones.
> 
> #1
> 
> Took my DSIL and 2 nieces (age 8 and 1.5) to the character breakfast at 1900 Park.  I knew it was going to be a late night so I had booked the last seating for breakfast. The 8 year old was excited to be dressed in her Minnie Mouse dress and looking forward to some character interaction. We were hoping to see Minnie but had been told that she is seldom at this breakfast.
> 
> When we got to the restaurant was nearly empty and only a few characters were about (Mary Poppins, Alice in Wonderland, Mad Hatter, Pooh and Tigger)but my 8 yr old niece was perfectly happy because Mary Poppins learned her name and spent 20 minutes chatting with her.  As we were heading for the buffet, Mary Poppins excused herself and siad she needed to call a friend.
> 
> I didn't really think anything of it at the time, except that it seemed a bit peculiar for a CM to allow "real life" to intrude like that but we shrugged it off.  Anyway, about 20 minutes later Mary returns to our table and tells the 8 year old that someone was asking for her in the lobby of the restaurant.  We all got up and followed Mary Poppins out and saw ......... Minnie Mouse!  My niece gave a squeal of pure joy and hugged Minnie.  We then had about 15 minutes (alone!) with these two wonderful CM to take pictures and make a lifetimes worth of Magical Memories.  Needless to say, Miine Mouse was the "friend" that Mary Poppins had called.
> 
> That was pure magic.
> 
> #2
> 
> On a previous trip in 2004, I had decided to watch my (then) 1 year old niece while DB, SIL, DNiece and 2 young cousins had run off to try to catch the last ride on Space Mountain.  I was happily shopping in Sir Mickeys, baby was in her carriage asleep and the carriage hood was pulled completely up so that she was warm and it was dark for her.
> 
> I had a bit of a wait as I was buying embroidered Mickey ears as a surprise for my family and needed to wait for each one to have the name sewn on.  A friendly CM working in the store was making conversation with me and asked  "How old is the baby?"
> 
> I pulled the hood down to let her get a look at the little princess inside when just at that moment, the baby vomited all over herself.  I am not squeamish, but I knew immediately that my niece was probably getting really sick.  This was not a normal spit up.  (She wasn't, turned out her dad, my clueless brother, had given her some meat from a turkey leg when she was just learning to eat real food).
> 
> Anyway, I panicked because it was cold outside and we had already changed her into her LAST outfit, the others were wet and dirty from a full day of activities.  There was no way the poor baby could sit in the clothes she had on until we got back to the villa though.  The manager ran and got me an entire roll of paper towels and I calmly, but urgently, asked "Where can I buy some warm baby clothes?"
> 
> She directed me across the way to Tinkerbelles store and I ran.  Yes, with the carriage in tow
> 
> I quickly glanced around and saw an outfit that had a pink jacket top and pants with fur on the collar, sleeves and cuffs as well as being embroidered with "Princess" on it.  It was very cute, and perfect to change her into once she was cleaned up.  I was searching for the baby's size when the CM from Sir Mickey's appeared next to me and helped me look.  Together we found a size that would fit her and we walked to the register.  There was a longish line and I noticed the CM from Sir Mickeys talking to a CM in Tink's shop and I hoped they were going to take me to a different register so I could buy the outfit and get the baby changed.
> 
> Then, they shocked me.
> 
> The CM from Sir Mickey's was a manger and she took me aside with the CM from Tinks and said, (direct quote, I'll never forget it) "We are so sorry that this happened to the little one in the Happiest Place on Earth, please accept this outfit as our gift and I hope she is feeling better."
> 
> I was so stunned.  Standing there, worried about the baby, credit card ou, hoping to pay soon ... and the CM's make me and my dear niece a gift.
> 
> That was the most magical thing that happened.  The baby looked like a doll in the outfit, and she made a full recovery from the turkey upset stomach!
> 
> 
> I guess its no wonder I don't see any of the craziness.  Disney has me seeing the world through the eyes of a child.


 You just made me cry! (In a good way though!!


----------



## WendyMichaelJohn

Something to think about before letting any of these stories make you uneasy about your trip:

Imagine the thread was, "Have you ever had a shock at the mall?"  Or change that sentence to read any location in the US.  Mall, library, park, Sea World, child's school, beach, grocery store, etc.

There would, of course, be plenty of answers and stories.  Bad behavior happens everywhere.  

Now imagine spending 7 days straight at the mall, from before opening to just after closing every night.   Imagine it was at its most crowded (day after Thanksgiving, week before Christmas, etc.)  You would most certainly see some things that were outside of the bounds of your own behavior code.  Add to that situation high heat, and then imagine that you paid $3000 to have your entire family at the mall.  Throw in 15 minute waits to get inside each store.  You see what I'm getting at...

When I first started reading this thread I was so nervous about our trip being spoiled by shocking or bad behavior, namely because my DH is one to step in (particularly if it involves a child getting smacked, infants with severe sunburns, large masses of teens pushing and shoving toddlers, etc.)  

Then I stopped and thought about how weird things happen everywhere, we just happen to not stay at those places for an entire week.  

So keep your chin up if these thoughts get you down!    And I just love the story about the baby vomiting (well, not the part where the baby vomited) and the kindness of the CM's involved.  

happy trips to everyone!

Shel (Just call me Pollyanna.     )


----------



## Missy1961

Just got back yesterday. Great trip, nothing terribly shocking. I did notice a few smokers walking around Epcot with a lit cigerette, rather than in a smoking area. I didn't notice that at the Magic Kingdom.


----------



## krismom

Bumping....


----------



## BluOrchid2

The most shocking and disgusting thing I saw on our trip last week was at the resort's food court at about 6:30 in the morning.  This guy came in to get coffee in nothing but flipflops, flannel lounging pants, and NO SHIRT. GAG.  Men should ALWAYS wear shirts in food places!!!


----------



## d4est

Bumpity boo


----------



## LuluLovesDisney

well, here's my shocker for today!

Not at Disney, actually in my town- My father did me a favor and drove me on an errand and while he was slowly going around the lot, a little kid darted out from between 2 parked cars *running* in front of him! 

My dad stopped. The mother of this kid- (in skin tight hip hugger jeans, and a too small tube top and heels) about my age actually (mid twenties) starts cursing a blue streak at my father, saying he's too old to drive, etc. I mean *vulgar* language- right in front of her little (like 5?) year old kid! I was like "I'm sorry, you should be watching your child better. He could get hurt." 

She walks over to my window and says completely seriously "Would you like to step out of the car and say that?"   

I told her that was immature and no I don't do that. Then her kid starts cursing at us, too. I simply said "Wonderful mother, wonderful child" and rolled up my window and she walked away cursing to herself as the kid flips us off and is still cursing. 

There are so many things I wish I would have said (like if you would actually try to start a physical fight, what are you teaching your kid?), but truly none of them would have made a difference. She'll probably always be like that, and the kid will probably treat her the same way. As John Lennon said "Instant Karma's gonna get ya!" I know I need to forget about it, but sometimes stuff like that is hard to shake off.


----------



## MrsNick

Well, it's funny, just yesterday I was thinking a similar thing, (the daughter will probably be just like the mother).

DH and I took DSD to see a movie.  Well this movie theater is in an entertainment complex including an ice skating rink, mini-golf, restaurants, etc.  We had some time before the movie, and since it was a lovely day decided to sit outdoors at a restaurant for a snack and a drinky.  A few minutes later, a woman (late twenties to maybe thirty) walks toward the restaurant with her daughter (I would guess six years old). I had to do a double take, because this woman was wearing a tee shirt that said "I'm dat b****."   

What would possess a grown woman with a young child to wear a shirt like that? Not to mention to a place where people take their children for a little bit of weekend fun?   

Fortunately, DSD was facing the other direction, and if she would've seen it, well she's old enough that we wouldn't be too worried about it.  But if I had a young child with me who was old enough to read it, I don't know what I would have done.


----------



## tlbwriter

MrsNick said:
			
		

> Fortunately, DSD was facing the other direction, and if she would've seen it, well she's old enough that we wouldn't be too worried about it.  But if I had a young child with me who was old enough to read it, I don't know what I would have done.


I would have said "That's an ugly word and we don't use it. I don't know why that lady put it on her shirt. Some people just aren't very nice."


----------



## lorisnuts

Last wednesday we were in line to meet Ariel at MK.  We were approaching the point of where the "rocks" were about shoulder high.  That is when i noticed a little boy who was about 4 years old, playing in the water.  His mother was standing near by video tapeing his every move.  Next thing I notice was this same little boy pulling down his pants and peeing everywhere he could.  not just standing still but running around trying to hit anything he could.  the whole entire time his mother was chasing him down with the video camera trying to catch it on tape!!!  she was just laughing about how cute it was.   I was no where near a CM or i would have reported it.  this was totally disgusting. 

next surprising thing i seen was at AK on thursday.  a man who was probably in his mid 20's with his hands in his pants scratching himself as he walked down a crowded street.  he did it as if he didn't care if anyone watched.  wasn't a pleasant site.


----------



## Missy1961

lorisnuts said:
			
		

> Last wednesday we were in line to meet Ariel at MK.  We were approaching the point of where the "rocks" were about shoulder high.  That is when i noticed a little boy who was about 4 years old, playing in the water.  His mother was standing near by video tapeing his every move.  Next thing I notice was this same little boy pulling down his pants and peeing everywhere he could.  not just standing still but running around trying to hit anything he could.  the whole entire time his mother was chasing him down with the video camera trying to catch it on tape!!!  she was just laughing about how cute it was.   I was no where near a CM or i would have reported it.  this was totally disgusting.



OMG! I was at MK on Wednesday, and I almost went to meet Ariel, but decided not to!


----------



## mushumadness

gshoemate said:
			
		

> It always shocks me when I see girls around the age of 7 or 8 and they have their belly buttons pierced.  A few years back we were told my a mom, I think they were from England, that it is normal over there for young girls to have them pierced.  And here I didn't even get my ears pierced until I was like 15.



I can definatly say it isnt usual for girls that young to have pierced tummy buttons, most places will not let them be admitted ofr it doing until 16 before then they have to have a legal guardian sign for it, and none as young as 7.

My niece is 7 and the idea of her having her tummy done is very odd, there would be no way what so ever

I also did not have my ears done till I was 18.


----------



## mattsdragon

LuluLovesDisney said:
			
		

> well, here's my shocker for today!
> 
> Not at Disney, actually in my town- My father did me a favor and drove me on an errand and while he was slowly going around the lot, a little kid darted out from between 2 parked cars *running* in front of him!
> 
> My dad stopped. The mother of this kid- (in skin tight hip hugger jeans, and a too small tube top and heels) about my age actually (mid twenties) starts cursing a blue streak at my father, saying he's too old to drive, etc. I mean *vulgar* language- right in front of her little (like 5?) year old kid! I was like "I'm sorry, you should be watching your child better. He could get hurt."
> 
> She walks over to my window and says completely seriously "Would you like to step out of the car and say that?"
> 
> I told her that was immature and no I don't do that. Then her kid starts cursing at us, too. I simply said "Wonderful mother, wonderful child" and rolled up my window and she walked away cursing to herself as the kid flips us off and is still cursing.
> 
> There are so many things I wish I would have said (like if you would actually try to start a physical fight, what are you teaching your kid?), but truly none of them would have made a difference. She'll probably always be like that, and the kid will probably treat her the same way. As John Lennon said "Instant Karma's gonna get ya!" I know I need to forget about it, but sometimes stuff like that is hard to shake off.


That's one of those cases where, horrible as it sounds, too bad your father didn't hit the kid.  

Actually, not really, but I"ve been confronted like that before, and I have gotten out of the car.  I would never hit a person over something so stupid, but you would be surprised when someone is acting like a toughie and makes that comment, only to se a 6 foot 2 inch, 220 pound man step out of the car.  It ends little man syndrome very quickly.


----------



## Amyg

The only shock I've had in Disney was something I caused!  

Several years ago, me, my DH and DS (5) were in one of the stores in Disneyland.  I picked up a Tinkerbell salt and pepper shaker set and the top proceeded to fall, as I tried to catch it with my other hand (which had a shopping bag hanging from it) the bag hit the table and two other sets of Tinkerbells came falling off the shelf!  As the two broken Tinks sat on the floor, the nice CM came over to clean it.  My then 5 yr old son yelled "My mom did that!" Needless to say, I was SO embarrassed and apologized profusely!  The CM said it was okay and just to let her know if I needed any help.  I was so mortified that I left the shop quickly!  In retrospect I should have at least bought one of those sets but I couldn't even think after the incident!


----------



## Irishmommyof4

Oh, and one couple said "Five?!?" And then looked at each other and their one kid and said "well, why not five?"  (which is kind of shocking...) Always wonder if they had any more. 
 [/QUOTE]

Okay, totally OT- but this is not what I want to hear  
We have four and keep going back and forth and back and forth about a 5th.


----------



## psiprez

Last trip to MK, we saw a woman in 3-1/2 inch stilettos and a leather mini trip head over heels on the trolley rail on Main Street. (She was ok, but the fall was spectacular!)

Funny thing is, we kept seeing her all day, and each time she was tripping and falling over something!


----------



## LoriDee

Amyg - I can just imagine how you felt.  What your DS did sounds like something my DS or DD would do.

Psiprez -    I would have died laughing.  That's what she gets for wearing those shoes to MK.         


I have a funny story but it doesn't relate to WDW.  I was in the grocery story with my middle DN.  He was about 3 years old.  He begins to tell me that his mama beats his bu**.  But, that's not all he begins to add visual effects.  He starts spaking his own bottom.  Kids are always good for a great laugh.


----------



## LuluLovesDisney

mattsdragon said:
			
		

> That's one of those cases where, horrible as it sounds, too bad your father didn't hit the kid.
> 
> Actually, not really, but I"ve been confronted like that before, and I have gotten out of the car.  I would never hit a person over something so stupid, but you would be surprised when someone is acting like a toughie and makes that comment, only to se a 6 foot 2 inch, 220 pound man step out of the car.  It ends little man syndrome very quickly.



I am sure! Unfortunately, a 5' 6" blonde woman doesn't have quite the same effect lol!


----------



## jwsqrdplus2

We just got back from a great trip (8 days), and fortnately the shocks were minimal!!  Only 2 really stuck in my brain:

1.  The first was in AKL.  One of my DD's had a headache, and I didn't have any Tylenol or Motrin, so I headed down to the Zawadi Marketplace to get some.  When I get there, a family who had obviously just come from the pool was browsing the shop.  How do I know they had just come from the pool?  Everyone (mom, dad and son) were in swimsuits with wet hair and NOTHING else.  No shoes, no shirts for dad and son, no type of coverup for mom; just their suits.  Now, I realize that this is a resort, but that seemed over the top for me!

2.  The other was at MGM in the Voyage of the Little Mermaid.  We were sitting down (me, dh and both dds).  I was on one end, and DH was on the other end with DD2 in his lap.  There were a couple of empty seats next to DH (no big deal since the show was not full by any means), then a little boy (4-5 range) and his mother.  Sometime prior to that show, someone had bought the little boy one of those "pistols" that light up and make sound.  Which he proceeded to play with thru the entire show while his mother obliviously watched the show.  Several people around them were grumbling including DH because everytime the light flashed DD2 kept looking over.  DH finally puts his hand up beside DD's face so she can watch the show in peace.  And the mom STILL didn't catch a clue.

Other than some strange outfit choices in the parks, those were the only real "shockers"  in my mind from our last trip.


----------



## Pluto 2

i just remembered another one, i have seen it before but not at wdw. i was at dtd and there was a lady in her early 20's leading a guy around by a leash, like he was a dog


----------



## ryanmilla

Pluto said:
			
		

> i just remembered another one, i have seen it before but not at wdw. i was at dtd and there was a lady in her early 20's leading a guy around by a leash, like he was a dog



Ok, now I have heard it all. That is definitely an indicator that times have changed if we got some Dom/Sub action going on at WDW.


----------



## blueangel

Just back, F&W Festival, and only two stick out in my mind.

We were in the champagne line and bored, looking around, and this woman was changing her daughter's diaper right by one of the columns in Italy! Right out in the open, just plopped the kid down on the ground and went at it. And this was a big girl, too. Over two. Ick.

The other one was at the US pavilion, at the big fountain. A mom was holding her baby, maybe 10 mos. Cute kid, obviously wanted to play in the water. Dad gets out the video camera, and mom strips the kid down to his diaper, and starts dipping him in the water, letting him kick around and splash. I mean, ewwww! Then she lets the baby STAND in the fountain and we are all watching like it's a train wreck. The diaper is soaked and the kid's just playing away and the parents think its funny. The baby tries to sit down and the mom acts all shocked   at realizing the diaper got in the water. Big deal lady, it's been like that!

I just can't believe how people let their kids get into such unsanitary situations.  I wanted to call the public health police!


----------



## IloveWINNIEthePOOH

blueangel said:
			
		

> The other one was at the US pavilion, at the big fountain. A mom was holding her baby, maybe 10 mos. Cute kid, obviously wanted to play in the water. Dad gets out the video camera, and mom strips the kid down to his diaper, and starts dipping him in the water, letting him kick around and splash. I mean, ewwww! Then she lets the baby STAND in the fountain and we are all watching like it's a train wreck. The diaper is soaked and the kid's just playing away and the parents think its funny. The baby tries to sit down and the mom acts all shocked   at realizing the diaper got in the water. Big deal lady, it's been like that!




Gross! I'm surprised the baby's skin wasn't "burning." 
When we were at WDW over the summer, my younger brother walked up to a water fountain to cool off, 'cause he was "poached" (imagine hearing that from a 9 yr old!) But anyways.... he dips his hands in the water and rubs some on his face. A few seconds later he is almost screaming saying his face and arms burn. So my mom and I dip our hands into the water and rub some on our arms. Sure enough, a few seconds later it burns.  
Well, to make a long story as short as possible, anytime we passed a water fountain, we all dipped our hands in, rubbed some on our arms and all but one maybe two out of the many we "dipped" in burned. Wierd. Now that I think of it, it was gross, but they might be running big time chlorine through those fountains to burn that bad!


----------



## blueangel

NEVER ever EVER going near a Disney fountain again! First dirty diapers and now this!


----------



## LindsayDunn228

IloveWINNIEthePOOH said:
			
		

> Gross! I'm surprised the baby's skin wasn't "burning."
> When we were at WDW over the summer, my younger brother walked up to a water fountain to cool off, 'cause he was "poached" (imagine hearing that from a 9 yr old!) But anyways.... he dips his hands in the water and rubs some on his face. A few seconds later he is almost screaming saying his face and arms burn. So my mom and I dip our hands into the water and rub some on our arms. Sure enough, a few seconds later it burns.
> Well, to make a long story as short as possible, anytime we passed a water fountain, we all dipped our hands in, rubbed some on our arms and all but one maybe two out of the many we "dipped" in burned. Wierd. Now that I think of it, it was gross, but they might be running big time chlorine through those fountains to burn that bad!




Now that is freaky!! We are definitely taking our own bottled water with us on our next trip and skipping the fountains!!


----------



## MELSMICE

LindsayDunn228 said:
			
		

> Now that is freaky!! We are definitely taking our own bottled water with us on our next trip and skipping the fountains!!



LOL - I think she meant the big fountain in front of the pavilion.  I think you can sit on the side of it to relax a bit.  (I hope I'm thinking of the right thing!)


----------



## Robo

LindsayDunn228 said:
			
		

> We are definitely taking our own bottled water with us on our next trip and skipping the fountains!!



I believe we are discussing the "decorative" fountains... NOT the DRINKING WATER fountains.


----------



## wareagle2

Here for a day and already have had one shock. As many of you do, I find the dress people wear to the parks both hiliarious but unappropriate. We were ride the bus from POR to MK and noticed a couple that appear to be German based on stuff on their clothing. When we get to MK, they stand up. She is wearing some low rider pants but these are dropping a little too low...I'm laughing while my DW is ready to puke. I can say I've seen worse but that was in Israel where lots of the women seem to wear these tight low riders and have too much flab hanging over the edges.


----------



## dani0622

wareagle2 said:
			
		

> I can say I've seen worse but that was in Israel where lots of the women seem to wear these tight low riders and have too much flab hanging over the edges.



Over here in NJ we call that muffin top! (only when the shirt is too short to cover the flab)


----------



## phillybeth

dani0622 said:
			
		

> Over here in NJ we call that muffin top! (only when the shirt is too short to cover the flab)




It's also refered to as a Dunlap- when your hips and belly dun lap over your pants.


----------



## theycallmered

I just refer to it as U-G-L-Y!  UGLY!!


----------



## Belle Amy

I think the most shocking thing I've seen was on a Disney bus from Epcot to our hotel at POR.  A mother with quite a few children, about 4 I'd say, and a small baby, sat next to us on the trip.  During the ride, she proceeded to begin breast feeding the baby, in front of other children that were not her own.  AND she made no attempt to cover her breast, it was completely exposed.  We happened to be sitting toward the back and there were two children facing us and they could not stop STARING at the woman....I thought it was very rude and I'm sure the parents of the two young children across from us had a lot of explaining to do...they had to be 7 or 8 years old...perhaps I am insensitive because I don't have children, but I would assume a mother would at least have the courtesy to cover up while doing this!!!


----------



## GoofieRuthie

Belle Amy said:
			
		

> I think the most shocking thing I've seen was on a Disney bus from Epcot to our hotel at POR.  A mother with quite a few children, about 4 I'd say, and a small baby, sat next to us on the trip.  During the ride, she proceeded to begin breast feeding the baby, in front of other children that were not her own.  AND she made no attempt to cover her breast, it was completely exposed.  We happened to be sitting toward the back and there were two children facing us and they could not stop STARING at the woman....I thought it was very rude and I'm sure the parents of the two young children across from us had a lot of explaining to do...they had to be 7 or 8 years old...perhaps I am insensitive because I don't have children, but I would assume a mother would at least have the courtesy to cover up while doing this!!!




I hope you have your tin foil handy.............


----------



## Belle Amy

I just thought there would be a more graceful way to handle the process....


----------



## afcgirl

Belle Amy said:
			
		

> I just thought there would be a more graceful way to handle the process....



I agree with you and I have had two kids that I breastfed.  You can breastfeed discretely, the woman was just looking for attention or going for shock value.


----------



## LoriDee

Belle Amy said:
			
		

> I just thought there would be a more graceful way to handle the process....



I would have to agree with you.  I breastfeed all three of my children and I always used a cover up. 

I'm not trying to turn this thread into a Breastfeeding debate.


----------



## chrismb22

Before this debate goes any further -- everyone, please look back a few pages. It's ALL been said before -- on both sides. 

Just trying to lighten the mood


----------



## MommyPoppins

Just a quick observation about bfing. I bf my children and always covered up. However, I have had many friends who also bf'd and if they tried to cover up their babies would freak out and not be still. So there are many women out there who cannot cover up for those reasons, but that isn't an excuse for not being descreet. With my first child I always used a blanket, but after getting the hang of it I learned to just cover myself with my shirt when it was too hot for a blanket. You would tell I was bfing(if you were looking), but could not see my skin. I know that no one seems to want to see a breastfeeding woman for some reason it makes so many people uncomfortable. But you know what makes ME and MY family uncomfortable? All the woman who walk around with THEIR breasts and butts hanging out of their clothes and I'm not talking about the over weight people that everyone seems to have a problem with, I'm talking about the good looking woman with good bodies that flaunt it EVERYWHERE. From WDW, to walmart. 99% of the women who breastfeed don't show anywhere NEAR the amount of skin that 70 percent of the female poplulation shows on a daily basis. So if a woman wants her breast hanging out while feeding her baby, it's as much her right as the woman pissed off at her while she is sitting there with HER breasts hanging out of her push up bra and low cut shirt. I'm so sick of it being wrong for a bring woman to show skin, but if you have a problem with a non breastfeeding woman showing skin then you are considered a prud. What's wrong with the world?


----------



## bethbuchall

MommyPoppins said:
			
		

> Just a quick observation about bfing. I bf my children and always covered up. However, I have had many friends who also bf'd and if they tried to cover up their babies would freak out and not be still. So there are many women out there who cannot cover up for those reasons, but that isn't an excuse for not being descreet. With my first child I always used a blanket, but after getting the hang of it I learned to just cover myself with my shirt when it was too hot for a blanket. You would tell I was bfing(if you were looking), but could not see my skin. I know that no one seems to want to see a breastfeeding woman for some reason it makes so many people uncomfortable. But you know what makes ME and MY family uncomfortable? All the woman who walk around with THEIR breasts and butts hanging out of their clothes and I'm not talking about the over weight people that everyone seems to have a problem with, I'm talking about the good looking woman with good bodies that flaunt it EVERYWHERE. From WDW, to walmart. 99% of the women who breastfeed don't show anywhere NEAR the amount of skin that 70 percent of the female poplulation shows on a daily basis. So if a woman wants her breast hanging out while feeding her baby, it's as much her right as the woman pissed off at her while she is sitting there with HER breasts hanging out of her push up bra and low cut shirt. I'm so sick of it being wrong for a bring woman to show skin, but if you have a problem with a non breastfeeding woman showing skin then you are considered a prud. What's wrong with the world?




AMEN!


----------



## arminnie

blueangel said:
			
		

> Roll wave, roll. And Roll tide. At least one is doing well this season! Ok, so Tulane hardly ever does well...at least we're playing this year!


 
I'm a Tulane Grad - back in my day we were still in the SEC and lost by about 60 points every game.


----------



## Barbers2005

The first time I went to WDW I was twelve, and had two rather shocking experiences.  We had a group of five, so I always ended up sitting by myself on the shuttle to the parks.  One morning, this teenage girl from a Brazilian tour group came up to me and asked if anyone was sitting next to me.  When I said no, she sat down and motioned to two of her friends, who proceeded to sit on her lap.  They were joking around in Portuguese (I think) having a great time, and by the end of the trip, they were mostly in MY lap, without so much as a "pardon me".  The worst part is, there were plenty of seats on the bus. Another day, on the bus back from MK, my aunt, brother and two cousins all sat on one side of the bus, and I sat across the aisle with a boy about my age next to me and his mom on the other side of him.  I was pretty tired and I guess I fell asleep sitting up.  At any rate, when I opened my eyes the woman had switched seats with her son and was cradling my head to her bosom.  I was pretty freaked out and unsure what to do, so I sat there for a minute or so with my eyes WIDE open, but not moving a muscle.  Luckily my aunt noticed I was awake, because she leaned forward and said something to me.  Even then, the woman was reluctant to let go and gave me a couple of pats on the head for good measure.  I think she was foreign, so maybe it was a culture thing, but it was creepy just the same.  (oh yeah, and a big ol' thanks for nothing to my family for letting some strange woman accost me in my sleep)


----------



## LindsayDunn228

Barbers, YIKES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dislifer

I guess this is not a big deal but....I just couldn't believe the audacity...
My family and I were standing in line for Spaceship Earth, (it was a very long line) and a family came and just boldly cut in front of more than half of the line.  I couldn't believe it!!!  No one said anything to them.  A middle aged man just went under the rope or whatever the partition was and led the way for about 6 - 10 of his family to cut in front of everyone!!!
I could never do that!


----------



## jwsqrdplus2

Oh yeah, I remembered one more that had both DH and I with dropped jaws.

We were at AKL pool at the bottom of the slide.  You know the protocol: all the parents stand near the bottom of the slide to "catch" their kid when he/she comes down.  Both our DDs were having fun on the slide, so DH and I were standing at the bottom chatting with each other.  But we were watching the top of the slide too since DD2 had a tendency to not wait long enough after the person in front of her.

Well, I saw this older girl (6-7) range kind of push her way past a 3yo girl who seemed to be hesitating a bit.  The little one was in water wings and to me looked like she was trying to see her mom at the bottom before she actually got on the slide.  The mom was right by the bottom of the slide.  Anyway, the older girls comes down the slide and the mom grabs her arm and pulls her off to the side while scolding her about pushing her way in front of a 3yo.  The older girl was upset and crying.

I didn't think too much about it until a couple of minutes later when I hear/see the mom arguing with a man in the water.  Apparently, the older girl was not her child.  She actually had manhandled a stranger's child, and now the older girl's father was yelling at the mom.  The mom kept insisting that his daughter had pushed her 3yo out of the way to go on the slide.  The father kept coming right back with, "you had no right to touch and scold my daughter."

I don't know the actual outcome, but I cannot imagine grabbing and scolding another family's child.  The 3yo wasn't hurt or scared from what I could tell.  She was having a great time on the slide.  But the older girl will probably always rememeber the mean lady at the AKL pool.


----------



## Mrs.D

Well, I'm not 100% sure of what I saw, but it sure looked like shoplifting.  DH and I were at MGM yesterday, enjoying some fries.  We were sitting at a table behind the merchandise stand that is amongst the food kiosks at the "Sunset Ranch Market," I think that's what it's called, on the way to Tower of Terror and Rock'n'Roller Coaster.  A teenage boy with a bunch of friends was goofing off.  I saw him take a hat from the shelf, put it on, and clown around a little for his pals.  The kept moving further away from the shelf...the girls working at the stand were both behind the register, chatting.  The boy and his friends moved even further away, now they were by the fruit stand and I couldn't see them any more.  I kept watching, thinking this group would be back any minute.  Then I saw an older gentleman from a table behind me go in that direction, with a mad expression on his face.  I told DH I thought I just saw a boy steal a hat, and that the other man must have seen the same thing.  The older man came back after a minute, shaking his head. I figure the boy and his friends were long gone.

On the other hand, at the end of the night, some people "cut" in the line for the trams at MK, and a lady called them on it.  Right on, lady!  She and her friend were both very tall, and this was Saturday night around 10:15 pm or so.  It was very crowded.  I was thinking nice things about the lady for speaking up.  Her companion was mad at her for causing a scene!  So, lady, if you are out there, good job!


----------



## kath1210

Just back and I thought I wouldn't have any stories to tell, but I have two:

1.  Walking around at MGM, one woman was telling another about her son, who apparently walked out of a store with an item without paying for it.  She said:  "I told him not to worry about taking it back; I can't believe that they would have the gall to charge $6 for that little thing anyway."  My DD11 and I overheard this and our mouths dropped in shock!

2.  At WCC on Friday night, three little girls, about 8 or 9 years old, were in the restroom together.  Two of them went into a stall, leaving the third one outside.  The third one was apparently ticked off about this, so she screamed and flung her entire body into the stall door.  The door either broke or somehow was forced open.  I got the heck out of there as all 3 of them were screaming their heads off!  Strange!


----------



## Dislifer

kath1210 said:
			
		

> Just back and I thought I wouldn't have any stories to tell, but I have two:
> 
> 1.  Walking around at MGM, one woman was telling another about her son, who apparently walked out of a store with an item without paying for it.  She said:  "I told him not to worry about taking it back; I can't believe that they would have the gall to charge $6 for that little thing anyway."  My DD11 and I overheard this and our mouths dropped in shock!
> 
> 2.  At WCC on Friday night, three little girls, about 8 or 9 years old, were in the restroom together.  Two of them went into a stall, leaving the third one outside.  The third one was apparently ticked off about this, so she screamed and flung her entire body into the stall door.  The door either broke or somehow was forced open.  I got the heck out of there as all 3 of them were screaming their heads off!  Strange!



That certainly is strange!  I wonder where the adult was?  It is scary how so many children don't know how to use self control.


----------



## Spaceship Earthfan

I saw this at MGM on Friday. I had just sat down inside Voyage of the Little Mermaid after waiting in line for quite some time. The group from the show before me was still filing out, so the exit doors were still open. Once the whole group had cleared out, I saw a man, woman, and their 2 kids run in through the exit doors just before they closed. The dad kept telling his kids to "hurry!!!". I couldn't believe I just saw that! Unfortunately the CMs were still at the entrance ushering us new people in, so none of them saw. But what made it even worse was, the theater was pretty filled, so these people couldn't find any seats...and they actually had the audacity to go up to the CM and complain that there weren't any seats left for them!!! The CM made a few people move so that 4 open seats were together.

I wish I had said something, because it made me kind of upset that I had gone through all the effort of getting a Fastpass ahead of time and standing in the line for quite a while, only to have these people just sneak right in!


----------



## AaronandJessica

* The sad thing is those types of people are everywhere. (I keep running into them on the expressway, at my work, on ebay, and sadly in Disney World)*

When I took my husband to Disney for this first time (our honeymoon) there was a group of young children at the Haunted mansion that were peeing into the bushed near the river. Come on that is sick. The mom kept saying hurry up we are going on the ride now. What?? That is not acceptable behavor. Disney is not a trashy park, it costs a lot of money to go, the lack of respect that people are showing. (Grr- this posting makes me mad)

After being on this board now for a bit I have found the people that I like to talk to, and know that there are others to respect the park, and love it like I do.

Jessica


----------



## jann1033

kath1210 said:
			
		

> 2.  At WCC on Friday night, three little girls, about 8 or 9 years old, were in the restroom together.  Two of them went into a stall, leaving the third one outside.  The third one was apparently ticked off about this, so she screamed and flung her entire body into the stall door.  The door either broke or somehow was forced open.  I got the heck out of there as all 3 of them were screaming their heads off!  Strange!



first thing came to my mind( after raising 2 girls and seeing countless others in action) is the 2 inside the stall were ganging up an being mean to the one outside probably the entire trip and she had had "enough"...and i've seen grown women do the same so don't think some ever out grow that "cattiness"..she does need to learn "self control"
 but imo that is pretty rare in a 8 yr old.


----------



## kath1210

jann1033 said:
			
		

> first thing came to my mind( after raising 2 girls and seeing countless others in action) is the 2 inside the stall were ganging up an being mean to the one outside probably the entire trip and she had had "enough"...and i've seen grown women do the same so don't think some ever out grow that "cattiness"..she does need to learn "self control"
> but imo that is pretty rare in a 8 yr old.



You're probably right!  Seeing that little girl fling herself at the stall door was a sight I've never seen before, and I guess having the door fly open just shocked and scared them all.  I think there was at least one mom with them, because I heard her saying "What the ...."  I don't think anyone was hurt, but it was a strange sight!


----------



## LPZ_Stitch!

Hey, this is my first post on the DISBoards!!

I'd like to share these three:

1) We're waiting to see a parade in one of the wheelchair areas (our DS9 is disabled and in a wheelchair) when this woman walks past us and loudly announces, "It's soooo much better here if you're LUCKY enough to have someone in a WHEELCHAIR!"

OMG was I seeing red!  I can't believe anyone would think you're "lucky" to be disabled and in a wheelchair!!  

2) At MGM, we're standing in line to meet Pooh and get his autograph and, unfortunately for us, it's time for Pooh to go before we get up to the front of the line.  However, there's this guy -- holding a toddler in his arms -- screaming at Pooh and the CM and using foul language (up to and including the F-word!!) about not getting to meet the character!!

Great lesson for the kid.  I mean it's not like they won't be back in a few minutes ... those poor CMs in the suits have got to be sweating buckets by the time they get their break!

And, this one isn't as much shocking as it was funny:

We're waiting to see Stitch (probably my favorite character!) and these two kids in front of us start messing around and one of the kids biffs Stitch across the head!  Stitch immediately threw down the other kid's autograph book and proceeded to "stomp" on it!  Then, he walked away from them and pretended to pick his nose and flick it at them!  The kids sure looked stunned!  They tried to get Stitch to sign their book, but he just pointed at the exit of the greeting area and then stood there with his arms folded!  Eventually, they just apologized and left.  When it was our turn to met Stitch I told him "Way to go ... don't take any crap!"  Stitch gave me a big thumbs-up!  

I bet being Stitch is one of the more fun characters ... they seem to get away with more than many of the others.


----------



## DizBelle

LPZ_Stitch! said:
			
		

> Hey, this is my first post on the DISBoards!!
> 
> I'd like to share these two:
> 
> 1) We're waiting to see a parade in one of the wheelchair areas (our DS9 is disabled and in a wheelchair) when this woman walks past us and loudly announces, "It's soooo much better here if you're LUCKY enough to have someone in a WHEELCHAIR!"
> 
> OMG was I seeing red!  I can't believe anyone would think you're "lucky" to be disabled and in a wheelchair!!
> 
> 2) At MGM, we're standing in line to meet Pooh and get his autograph and, unfortunately for us, it's time for Pooh to go before we get up to the front of the line.  However, there's this guy -- holding a toddler in his arms -- screaming at Pooh and the CM and using foul language (up to and including the F-word!!) about not getting to meet the character!!
> 
> Great lesson for the kid.  I mean it's not like they won't be back in a few minutes ... those poor CMs in the suits have got to be sweating buckets by the time they get their break!



Idiots...  Both of them...


----------



## tlbwriter

LPZ_Stitch! said:
			
		

> 2) At MGM, we're standing in line to meet Pooh and get his autograph and, unfortunately for us, it's time for Pooh to go before we get up to the front of the line.  However, there's this guy -- holding a toddler in his arms -- screaming at Pooh and the CM and using foul language (up to and including the F-word!!) about not getting to meet the character!!


While the man's actions were inexcusable, it really is too bad they don't warn people that the character is about to go on break. Why couldn't they make an announcement like "Pooh is taking a break after the next three kids?"


----------



## Joanna71985

LPZ_Stitch! said:
			
		

> Hey, this is my first post on the DISBoards!!
> 
> I'd like to share these two:
> 
> 1) We're waiting to see a parade in one of the wheelchair areas (our DS9 is disabled and in a wheelchair) when this woman walks past us and loudly announces, "It's soooo much better here if you're LUCKY enough to have someone in a WHEELCHAIR!"
> 
> OMG was I seeing red!  I can't believe anyone would think you're "lucky" to be disabled and in a wheelchair!!
> 
> 2) At MGM, we're standing in line to meet Pooh and get his autograph and, unfortunately for us, it's time for Pooh to go before we get up to the front of the line.  However, there's this guy -- holding a toddler in his arms -- screaming at Pooh and the CM and using foul language (up to and including the F-word!!) about not getting to meet the character!!
> 
> Great lesson for the kid.  I mean it's not like they won't be back in a few minutes ... those poor CMs in the suits have got to be sweating buckets by the time they get their break!



Welcome to Disboards LPZ_Stitch. For th first one, I can't believe someone would say that!   That is such a horrible thing to say. I feel blessed that I don't need a wheelchair (I know how difficult it is to move in it) and I am sure that people would gladly give away the wheelchair to be healthy. And for the second one, I can't believe the dad would say such a thing, and in front of kids (especially his own)! The characters come back pretty quickly. It is dangerous to be out a long time, especially in the summer. When the greeters say the characters are coming back, they are _coming back_! PLEASE do not fight with the greeters. They know what they are talking about.


----------



## Joanna71985

tlbwriter said:
			
		

> While the man's actions were inexcusable, it really is too bad they don't warn people that the character is about to go on break. Why couldn't they make an announcement like "Pooh is taking a break after the next three kids?"



Most of the time people _are_ warned. The greeters _will _ tell the line (for example) "Chip and Dale need to go eat some accorns now. But they'll be back in 5 minutes (or whatever the time)". The only characters that don't come right back out are Peter Pan, Wendy, Aladdin, Jasmine, ect. They come out on the hour, usually about 30-40 minutes, and come back out in about 20 minutes. So for the most part, people are warned.


----------



## LlamaKuzco

I just saw the most shocking Disney moment ever at my friends house.  He was at Disney last week  and he said that he had a video I just had to see.  He was taping the area around the Shooting Arcade in Frontier Land when he accidentaly shot this scene.  In the scene there is a girl who looks to be about 4 years old.  She is playing around trying to climb up into the shooting range area with the targets.  The girl is unsupervised of course.  A CM walks up to her and gets her to stop and says "You shouldn't be climbing that, how about we go find your parents."  To which the girld replies "How about you shut the fudge up."  Only she didn't say fudge.  The CM was stunned and seconds later mom runs into the scene ready to get her daughter and get out of there.  I couldn't believe what I heard and was in shock that a little kid would say something like that.  Kinda makes you wonder what that girls home life is like.


----------



## Spaceship Earthfan

LlamaKuzco said:
			
		

> I just saw the most shocking Disney moment ever at my friends house.  He was at Disney last week  and he said that he had a video I just had to see.  He was taping the area around the Shooting Arcade in Frontier Land when he accidentaly shot this scene.  In the scene there is a girl who looks to be about 4 years old.  She is playing around trying to climb up into the shooting range area with the targets.  The girl is unsupervised of course.  A CM walks up to her and gets her to stop and says "You shouldn't be climbing that, how about we go find your parents."  To which the girld replies "How about you shut the fudge up."  Only she didn't say fudge.  The CM was stunned and seconds later mom runs into the scene ready to get her daughter and get out of there.  I couldn't believe what I heard and was in shock that a little kid would say something like that.  Kinda makes you wonder what that girls home life is like.


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

Joanna71985 said:
			
		

> Most of the time people _are_ warned. The greeters _will _ tell the line (for example) "Chip and Dale need to go eat some accorns now. But they'll be back in 5 minutes (or whatever the time)". The only characters that don't come right back out are Peter Pan, Wendy, Aladdin, Jasmine, ect. They come out on the hour, usually about 30-40 minutes, and come back out in about 20 minutes. So for the most part, people are warned.



No offense meant but I think they were referring to WARNING- ie: ahead of time- that they are going to be taking a break. Yes, they say they are taking a break and will be back- but that's just informing you they are leaving... that's not warning of their impending "leaving for a break". I agree with the poster that it would be nice of a warning BEFORE they are actually leaving. Many times I have been the next person (our family I mean- not just myself LOL) and then bam... they say they are leaving right then. I would have left the line if I'd known in advance they were going to leave before I got up to the next in line.


----------



## Missy1961

BibbidyBobbidyBoo said:
			
		

> No offense meant but I think they were referring to WARNING- ie: ahead of time- that they are going to be taking a break. Yes, they say they are taking a break and will be back- but that's just informing you they are leaving... that's not warning of their impending "leaving for a break". I agree with the poster that it would be nice of a warning BEFORE they are actually leaving. Many times I have been the next person (our family I mean- not just myself LOL) and then bam... they say they are leaving right then. I would have left the line if I'd known in advance they were going to leave before I got up to the next in line.



When I was at Disney World 2 weeks ago, we were warned. The CM told everyone in the line that "in 5 more minutes, Goofy & Max are going to be looking for Max's skateboard but they'll come back so please don't leave". This was on Main Street about 2 in the afternoon. All the characters took their break at the same time.


----------



## gymnasticscoach TX

when we went to WDW, the CM would give a child in line a balloon, so the crowd would know that he /she is the last one to see the character.If we saw the balloon, we just didn't line up.  worked for us


----------



## Wendy1953

Oh My.....walking Around And A Very (had To Be Eighth Month Or Twins) Pregnant Women Was Walking With A Bikini Top And Hip Hugging Shorts......her Whole Belly Was Right Out There In Public For All To See.....she Looked Ridiculous!


----------



## iluvdisnee

We were at MK a few years back for 4th of July fireworks and we were watching near cosmic rays!  The man on the PA Said to please rise for our national anthem. So everyone stands up! Of course!  There are some foreigners sitting not too far from us and a man obviously peturbed by the lack of respect they had for our country (They spoke english so they DID Understand) told the man and his family to please stand and have respect for our country.  The foreign man refused so the American man took a chair and bashed it over the guys head and an all out fight broke out.  We moved away from the scene at that point not wanting to be involved so we dont know the outcome!


----------



## chrismb22

The foreign man refused so the American man took a chair and bashed it over the guys head and an all out fight broke out.  We moved away from the scene at that point not wanting to be involved so we dont know the outcome![/QUOTE said:
			
		

> As much as the foreign man was wrong -- when you are in a foreign country you should have respect for the country you are in -- the American bashing the other guy did a GREAT (note sarcasm) job of making Americans look good (and as much as I would like to see him stand this is America -- where he has the right not to salute.)


----------



## tlbwriter

gymnasticscoach said:
			
		

> when we went to WDW, the CM would give a child in line a balloon, so the crowd would know that he /she is the last one to see the character.If we saw the balloon, we just didn't line up.  worked for us


That's a good idea (and as Bibbidy Bobbidy said, I was talking about giving a warning *before* it's actually time to take a break, not saying "It's time for a break now"). It would be even better if you gave the balloon to the first child who doesn't get character time, rather than the last one who does - kind of a consolation prize.


----------



## Joanna71985

I'm sorry. I didn't get it out correctly  . What I should have said is that they _give_ the warning in advance. They usually will give a warning before the characters leave, and then they cut off the line so people know the characters are leaving.


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

Joanna71985 said:
			
		

> I'm sorry. I didn't get it out correctly  . What I should have said is that they _give_ the warning in advance. They usually will give a warning before the characters leave, and then they cut off the line so people know the characters are leaving.


In all my trips and all the character lines I've been in I have never heard them give a warning in advance. The only advance warning they have given is saying this person is the last one because the character needs to take a break (many times with us next in line- it's how our luck runs I guess LOL). This advance warning you're talking about simply has never happened in all the lines we've been in for years now.


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

Wendy1953 said:
			
		

> Oh My.....walking Around And A Very (had To Be Eighth Month Or Twins) Pregnant Women Was Walking With A Bikini Top And Hip Hugging Shorts......her Whole Belly Was Right Out There In Public For All To See.....she Looked Ridiculous!



Okay the bikini top is shocking in a place that it's not appropriate clothing (ie: she wasn't at a pool or waterpark) but the belly is shocking to you? It's just a belly! LOL!!!!!!!!!! The way people dress nowadays I see TONS of bellies everytime I'm there- it's not more shocking that it's a belly with a baby in there. I've seen some people wearing belly shirts with bellies as BIG as someone pregnant but it's all fat- not a baby in there... what's the difference? LOL


----------



## SuperGurl

This didn't happen at WDW but I was once at a Target store and right when I get to the cashier (he was male). My DD who was about 1 1/2 at that time, grabbed the zipper on my shirt and pulled it down. I was so embarrassed because the cashier was looking right at me when that happened.

My worst shocker was at Cedar Point. I had on white shorts and bent over to pick up something up and a seagull was flying over at the same time and pooped on the back of my shorts.   It was so embarrassing!  It looked like I pooped on myself.


----------



## can'twait

OK, just back and the only mildly shocking thing I saw was a little girl, about 4, wearing cowboy boots at MK.  Her feet must have been killing and sweating like crazy.  My DD begged me to let her wear her princess shoes when she was wearing her costume but I said no way.  Didn't even bring them.  Those shoes freak me out when she wears them in the kitchen.  I'm an all flats girl myself.


----------



## RYEGIRL

While I was waiting for my daughter in the ladies room of Le Chef's de France restaurant, a boy (he looked to be about 12), kept complaining to his mother who was using a stall, that he had pepper in his snots.  He kept blowing his nose in a paper towel and talking about the specks of pepper.  If that didn't gross me out enough, two women came into the bathroom with a toddler who threw up in the waste can under the paper towel dispenser!!!!!  My stomach turned.  I have kids too, and I know that they always manage to say the darndest things but I think that the woman with the barfing toddler could have made it to a stall (most were empty).  Just my opnion!!!!!!


----------



## epcotfan

Ryegirl that is soooo gross. I wouldn't have been able to eat after witnessing that. I agree that the woman should have brought her toddler into a washroom stall. At least the mess could have been flushed. YUCK YUCK YUCK.

...Which reminds me when I was at the Magic Kingdom this past July. I was there for EMH and bought a rice crispy Mickey on the way out. By the time I got to the bus stops I was ready to throw the stick out. I almost pushed my hand into the vomit that was covering the swinging door of the garbage recepticle. It was dark and thankfully I noticed it in time. Funny thing was the garbage recepticle opposite it had vomit all over it as well. Who shoves their head into one of those closed top swinging door garbage cans? Those swinging doors are tiny. Again I say YUCK YUCK YUCK!!!


----------



## LiteBrite

RYEGIRL said:
			
		

> While I was waiting for my daughter in the ladies room of Le Chef's de France restaurant, a boy (he looked to be about 12), kept complaining to his mother who was using a stall, that he had pepper in his snots.  He kept blowing his nose in a paper towel and talking about the specks of pepper.  If that didn't gross me out enough, two women came into the bathroom with a toddler who threw up in the waste can under the paper towel dispenser!!!!!  My stomach turned.  I have kids too, and I know that they always manage to say the darndest things but I think that the woman with the barfing toddler could have made it to a stall (most were empty).  Just my opnion!!!!!!



Well, I can tell you that when my daughter was a toddler, she never gave me any advance warning when she was going to vomit.  I think she was at least 6 before the first time she actually made it to a toilet to throw up!  Maybe that was the best place the mom could "aim" the toddler with short notice, if you see what I mean, or maybe it just happened so fast she didn't have time to do anything else.  (Sorry to be so gross!)


----------



## Momerath

What an interesting thread!  My most shocking moment was this past August, first day, first park...right there in front of Cinderella's castle a woman and her daughter...about 10-11 y/o posing for a picture, mom is wearing a BLACK LACE BRA and a pair of jean shorts.  They are posing and smiling while dad takes the picture like this is the most normal thing in the world!      I have seen women wearing bikkini swim suit tops, which I can sort of understand if it's real hot but a lace bra???  I wonder if she walked through the front gate like that?      We quickly scooted over to Adventureland after seeing them!


----------



## Deedee

Mine was not in wdw but on i drive my mom and dad were with us (first time out of uk) we were walking up i drive when we saw loads of policecars parked on the green searching every car that drove past. we later found out there had been a shooting incident by the macDonalds on i drive a few minutes before, that was shocking!!


----------



## mommystieg

While we were there in June, Tink's flight before Wishes was canceled due to lightening. I told DH that I was not leaving WDW without seeing Tink so on another evening while we were in MK we stopped outside of Cosmic Ray's to wait for Tinkerbell. This really was not a great spot--it was on the side of Cosmic Ray's right across from the Dole Whip stand--for seeing all that Wishes has to offer but we weren't concerned with that. What we found "shocking" was that several people stopped there to watch Wishes and were oooohing and aaahing over the fireworks and all we could think was that if that was their first time to see Wishes they sure were missing a lot.


----------



## Fridye

We just returned from WDW, and I saw something at Animal Kingdom that was kind of funny.  The restrooms by the Kali River Rapids exit has a fountain and two walls with streams of water coming out.  The kids like to play in the water.  I could smell the chlorine so I knew it was okay for kids to stick their heads in it.

This is the funny part:  a man who must have been from another country put his drinking mug in the fountain and drank from it.  After one swig of chlorine water, he poured it out.  I thought he must have realized it wasn't for drinking and would give up.  NO!  He was persistent and went to the stream of water coming out of the wall and again put his mug in and drank from it.  After that, he gave up.  Poor guy.  His tummy probably didn't feel so good after that.  My stomach was hurting just watching him!


----------



## Robo

mommystieg said:
			
		

> --it was on the side of Cosmic Ray's right across from the Dole Whip stand--



NOTE:
Just to make sure those here who are in search of the illusive "Dole Whip" that the citrus stand where you were standing (between Fantasyland and Tomorrowland) is NOT the Dole Whip stand.

Dole Whips are dispensed only in Adventureland from a small storefront located near the entrance to the Swiss Family Treehouse.

Gotta love the Whips!


----------



## MELSMICE

Robo said:
			
		

> Just to make sure those here who are in search of the illusive "Dole Whip" that the citrus stand where you were standing (between Fantasyland and Tomorrowland) is NOT the Dole Whip stand.
> 
> Dole Whips are dispensed only in Adventureland from a small storefront located near the entrance to the Swiss Family Treehouse.
> 
> Gotta love the Whips!



  

For a minute I thought they moved the stand & figured I better check it out on Friday when I'm there.


----------



## bwv4me

Just found this thread the other night.  I am disgusted and dismayed at what I have read . . . however I am laughing my @ss off at some of the things you have written!  I have been caught laughing out loud by my daughter when reading and for obvious reasons cannot tell her what I am laughing at!

I can't believe that this thread is 140+ pages!  I only got up to page 9, but this is great reading!

I do have one to add:

Was there in August with DM, DD, and DS.  Was in Fantasyland as DD and DM came off carousel.  There was a little blond girl looking around and looking a bit distraught.  I asked her if she was lost and she said she was.  I began to comfort her and after a while a CM came along.  The CM wanted to take her to the front of park to the Lost and Found.  I told her to hold off for a few minutes because I thought the mom would come back to where she was last seen.  The CM asked me to stay with her while she contacted a boss from Tink's shop.  I stayed with the girl, but it was so crowded.  We shouted the mom's name to no avail.  I told the little girl that I wanted to hold her up high so her mom could see her and she could see mom.  We did this for quite some time.  After 10 or 15 minutes, her trashy aunt came up, ripped her from my arms, yelled at the girl, and told her that her mother was looking all over for her.  What a BIT@H!  She didn't say thank you, tell me to fly a kite, NOTHING!  

Shortly after this happened, my DM was relaying the story to another CM.  He thanked us for doing a good deed and gave us a "valuable" pin that only CM's were given - one for the SpectroMagic parade.  Later that night, while waiting for the parade to start, my DD was chosen randomly to "turn off the lights" for the parade by a CM with big white gloves!  She was given a certificate and felt so special.  I guess karma was a friend to us, and I hope for that trashy woman it is a BIT@H!


----------



## disneygoof

I'm shocked a CM would walk away from a lost child and let anyone else manage the situation.

It was nice of you to take the time to help the child.


----------



## MI mom of 3

bump...


----------



## Jennasis

TWo weeks ago we were at Epcot for EMH.  It was late...maybe 10:30 when we came across a mom, dad and there 4 year old daughter just outside od HISTA.  The little girl had tears streaming down her face but wasn't actually crying.  She was just silently weeping, and looked miserable.  She turned to her mom and pleaded "but mommy I'm SO tired..."  to which her mother imparted this nugget of motherly comfort: "now Susie, part of learning to be a grown up is learning how to stay up late."

What the heck?  Yeah..learn to stay up late so mom and dad can ride Mission:Space a few more times.  Morons.


----------



## disneyaggie

Jennasis said:
			
		

> TWo weeks ago we were at Epcot for EMH.  It was late...maybe 10:30 when we came across a mom, dad and there 4 year old daughter just outside od HISTA.  The little girl had tears streaming down her face but wasn't actually crying.  She was just silently weeping, and looked miserable.  She turned to her mom and pleaded "but mommy I'm SO tired..."  to which her mother imparted this nugget of motherly comfort: "now Susie, part of learning to be a grown up is learning how to stay up late."
> 
> What the heck?  Yeah..learn to stay up late so mom and dad can ride Mission:Space a few more times.  Morons.


My heart aches for that little girl. What clods her parents are. Common sense folks . . .GET A BABY SITTER!  A big hug to that little girl, wherever she is.


----------



## Jennasis

Worse than that...we were sitting on the beach at the contemporary waiting for the electrical water pageant to start.  The beach was empty except for one family of four in chairs, so DH and I grabbed two towels and found a spot on the beach away from the other family.  Just after the show started a family of 5 (3 large males who were drinking, a woman and a little girl) show up and stand RIGHT IN FRONT OF US!!  The beach was entirely empty!!!!  I said loudly "You must be kidding me!"  Stood up grabbed our twoels and moved further down the beach.  I was annoyed and stewing through most of the show but just as it ended the ever drunkening guys did the biggest bonehead thing ever...

one of them started chasing after a duck..TACKLED IT and then pinned it down so the little girl could pet it!  The poor thing was quacking like mad.  They were all laughing and then finally let it go and chased it into the water.

I was horrified (so was the other family seated on the beach).


----------



## Tarheel Tink

Jennasis said:
			
		

> Worse than that...we were sitting on the beach at the contemporary waiting for the electrical water pageant to start.  The beach was empty except for one family of four in chairs, so DH and I grabbed two towels and found a spot on the beach away from the other family.  Just after the show started a family of 5 (3 large males who were drinking, a woman and a little girl) show up and stand RIGHT IN FRONT OF US!!  The beach was entirely empty!!!!  I said loudly "You must be kidding me!"  Stood up grabbed our twoels and moved further down the beach.  I was annoyed and stewing through most of the show but just as it ended the ever drunkening guys did the biggest bonehead thing ever...
> 
> one of them started chasing after a duck..TACKLED IT and then pinned it down so the little girl could pet it!  The poor thing was quacking like mad.  They were all laughing and then finally let it go and chased it into the water.
> 
> I was horrified (so was the other family seated on the beach).



Wow! Same thing happend to us except it was at the WL and they were sober ! I also said something along the same line you did and they moved along but sheesh! Same night a woman let her daughter twirl madly around all of us for about 15 minutes and then she stood waist deep in the lake to watch the ELP. Hello! Florida, water, alligators!


----------



## epcotfan

> one of them started chasing after a duck..TACKLED IT and then pinned it down so the little girl could pet it! The poor thing was quacking like mad. They were all laughing and then finally let it go and chased it into the water.


This reminds me of the time I was in Frontierland admiring the little gator that lives in the Rivers Of America. I was taking pictures of it when along comes this teenager and proceeds to dump his bottle of water on its face, trying to make it move. I so wanted to dump my bottle of water on this twit's head to see if he would move.


----------



## dani0622

bwv4me said:
			
		

> Was there in August with DM, DD, and DS.  Was in Fantasyland as DD and DM came off carousel.  There was a little blond girl looking around and looking a bit distraught.  I asked her if she was lost and she said she was.  I began to comfort her and after a while a CM came along.  The CM wanted to take her to the front of park to the Lost and Found.  I told her to hold off for a few minutes because I thought the mom would come back to where she was last seen.  The CM asked me to stay with her while she contacted a boss from Tink's shop.  I stayed with the girl, but it was so crowded.  We shouted the mom's name to no avail.  I told the little girl that I wanted to hold her up high so her mom could see her and she could see mom.  We did this for quite some time.  After 10 or 15 minutes, her trashy aunt came up, ripped her from my arms, yelled at the girl, and told her that her mother was looking all over for her.  What a BIT@H!  She didn't say thank you, tell me to fly a kite, NOTHING!



This reminds me of a story I think I read in Vanity Fair (?) not too long ago about this writer who did a story on WDW and he was a single male walking around the parks by himself. He said in the story a small child bumped into him and fell to the ground. He helped the child up and asked him if he was okay. The parents came over looking very angry, etc. and the journalist said that was it, he wasn't even going to look at someone's kid for the rest of the trip. It's unfortunate that our society is what it is and you have to be cautious even when you have someone else's child in your best interest in situations like this.


----------



## Dislifer

Jennasis said:
			
		

> Worse than that...we were sitting on the beach at the contemporary waiting for the electrical water pageant to start.  The beach was empty except for one family of four in chairs, so DH and I grabbed two towels and found a spot on the beach away from the other family.  Just after the show started a family of 5 (3 large males who were drinking, a woman and a little girl) show up and stand RIGHT IN FRONT OF US!!  The beach was entirely empty!!!!  I said loudly "You must be kidding me!"  Stood up grabbed our twoels and moved further down the beach.  I was annoyed and stewing through most of the show but just as it ended the ever drunkening guys did the biggest bonehead thing ever...
> 
> one of them started chasing after a duck..TACKLED IT and then pinned it down so the little girl could pet it!  The poor thing was quacking like mad.  They were all laughing and then finally let it go and chased it into the water.
> 
> I was horrified (so was the other family seated on the beach).


What Jerks!
I wonder if they realize how rude they were, unfortunately probably not!  I'm sure no one would want to say anything to them, because it is so apparent that they are annoying and obnoxious that they would probably want to start a fight or something along those lines.  Thank God that people like that are still in the minority at WDW !!!


----------



## MI mom of 3

more please


----------



## ougrad86

can'twait said:
			
		

> OK, just back and the only mildly shocking thing I saw was a little girl, about 4, wearing cowboy boots at MK.  Her feet must have been killing and sweating like crazy.  My DD begged me to let her wear her princess shoes when she was wearing her costume but I said no way.  Didn't even bring them.  Those shoes freak me out when she wears them in the kitchen.  I'm an all flats girl myself.



Actually, I wore cowboy boots while I went to school in Oklahoma for about 3 years.  They were the best, and if well made are very comfortable!  We went to WDW at this time (it was only MK and Epcot) for three days, really booking, DH and myself wearing boots, and never had a problem.
Once we moved, I couldn't find any good ones in the area we lived, so I'm back to my Rockports.  That was 20 years ago tho, and I think my feet are too old to wear cowboy boots now!  Wish I could...
Finished this whole thread.  Wondering what we'll see when we get there!  Keep it going!


----------



## MELSMICE

I guess the only real shocking thing I saw last week was when DH & I went to Jellyrolls Saturday evening.  

I was amazed/shocked by the number of females in tops that I would consider lingerie.  Those cami's with lace all over them.  

Of course, I haven't been to an actual bar in ages, so I guess I'm very much out of the loop with respect to "evening" wear.


----------



## blueangel

My friend and I were just talking about those when we were out last night! They are everywhere now and our kids come to school wearing them!!!! (We are teachers, not parents...just to clarify) And we are not ancient either - 25yo - we just think that it looks like they are out in their underwear!


----------



## MELSMICE

blueangel said:
			
		

> My friend and I were just talking about those when we were out last night! They are everywhere now and our kids come to school wearing them!!!! (We are teachers, not parents...just to clarify) And we are not ancient either - 25yo - we just think that it looks like they are out in their underwear!



Okay - I'm glad I'm not the only one that thinks this way.  DH had an appointment a few months ago (he's in ad sales) & one of the female employees was dressed in one of those with a jacket over it.  He said she was hanging out all over. 

The "boss" came in to the meeting & eventually pulled the female employee outside.  Boss came back without the employee, apologized to DH & said that he sent her home to change.


----------



## disneyaggie

MELSMICE said:
			
		

> I guess the only real shocking thing I saw last week was when DH & I went to Jellyrolls Saturday evening.
> 
> I was amazed/shocked by the number of females in tops that I would consider lingerie.  Those cami's with lace all over them.
> 
> Of course, I haven't been to an actual bar in ages, so I guess I'm very much out of the loop with respect to "evening" wear.


I think some folks have a challenge knowing the difference between "evening" wear and "ladies of the evening" wear.


----------



## jann1033

disneyaggie said:
			
		

> I think some folks have a challenge knowing the difference between "evening" wear and "ladies of the evening" wear.



   yeah although it is even more awful when it's a 12 yr old wearing it


----------



## Mulan'sMom

I thought about this thread when I saw this last week - we were standing in line at It's A Small World when the man next to me took off his glasses, dug around in his ear with the endpiece, examined his catch and popped the endpiece in his mouth!   I thought about telling him that the Magic Your Way dining package included a snack, so he wouldn't have to carry his to the park, but kept my big mouth shut (for a change.)


----------



## DisneyGirl4188

That has to be one of the GROSSEST things I have ever heard!    

What is wrong with people??


----------



## roberrl187

Mulan'sMom said:
			
		

> I thought about this thread when I saw this last week - we were standing in line at It's A Small World when the man next to me took off his glasses, dug around in his ear with the endpiece, examined his catch and popped the endpiece in his mouth!   I thought about telling him that the Magic Your Way dining package included a snack, so he wouldn't have to carry his to the park, but kept my big mouth shut (for a change.)



EEEEWWWWWWWWWW!!!!  That's disgusting.


----------



## bwv4me

Mulan'sMom said:
			
		

> I thought about this thread when I saw this last week - we were standing in line at It's A Small World when the man next to me took off his glasses, dug around in his ear with the endpiece, examined his catch and popped the endpiece in his mouth!   I thought about telling him that the Magic Your Way dining package included a snack, so he wouldn't have to carry his to the park, but kept my big mouth shut (for a change.)


Now that would have been funny!  I wish you really *had * said it.  If people could only read our minds . . . good thing we can't read his - if he's actually DOING those sort of things, one could only imagine what he must be THINKING!  Now, if you'll excuse me - I think I'm going to be sick!


----------



## AnaheimGirl

Didn't witness anything *too* shocking, but unfortunately, we left one for another guest:   

Warning:  The next paragraph contains graphic information about a bodily function:

Our first (or was it second?) night there, we were swimming in the volcano pool at the Poly around 9:00pm, when dd had to go to the bathroom.   Well, the child is infamous for not having a bowel movement for days, then having a huge one all at once.   This was her all at once.  Unfortunately, she picked the wrong stall.    She calls to me that the automatic flusher won't flush.   I tell her to push the button, she does and it doesn't work either.   I go in and push it again and again.   We tried for 10 minutes to flush the thing, but it wouldn't.    Finally, we gave up.   Not wanting to gross out the next person *too* much, we laid some toilet paper on top to try to "hide" the poop , but that didn't work too well.    We found a CM and told him that there was a broken toilet in there, but don't know how long it took till it was fixed, so if you got a nasty shock  in the volcano pool bathroom sometime Tuesday or Wednesday night, Sept 27 or 28, we sincerely apologize.  

The most shocking behavior I noticed was the couple on the bus to the Poly from Typhoon Lagoon.  I posted this in another thread, but I'll copy it here:  As we were waiting for the bus, another one pulled up at the stop next to ours, and a couple (in their 50's, I'd guess) got off, then walked over to our bus stop and just stood sort of front and center, without getting in line. There were no ropes or anything indicating which way the line was supposed to go, so I at first gave them the benefit of the doubt, and assumed they just weren't sure which end of the line was the back and intended to hang back and get on the bus after all those of us who were waiting first.  Well, I was wrong. As soon as our bus pulled up, the man said quietly to the woman "go to the middle door" and they jumped right on in front of everyone else. Someone made a comment about the fact there was a line, and several others agreed, but the couple just ignored everyone. Heck, they even ignored each other. It was like they were just sitting there, staring straight ahead, avoiding eye contact, because they knew what @ssholes they were.  

Then, I was shocked at a few of the bathing suits at the two water parks.   Some pretty hefty women wearing some smallish bikinis, and funny thing was that they all spoke English with perhaps British or Australian accents.   I wasn't shocked in the sense that I thought they should cover up, I was more shocked in that they had the self-confidence to wear such suits, so much more so than most American women.  Here I was, hiding my flab in my skirted one-piece, and women much larger than me were confident wearing bikinis.    I wish we American women could follow thier lead and stop being ashamed and trying to hide our bodies when we start getting a little round.  

The last thing that shocked me was a parenting issue.    I try not to judge other parents decisions, because I don't know what's been happening all day, so I hate to bring this up, but one morning as we were walking from the monorail, arriving at MK, I noticed a toddler climbing out of his stroller, when the mom said "OK, we have to go back to the hotel now."   They boy cried, the mom explained that she'd told him if he can't stay in the stroller, they'd have to go back to the hotel.   She called ahead to dad and sis, and the whole family stopped and the older sister (maybe 4yo?) had the most crushed look on her face I've ever seen.   I don't know if they all turned back or not, because they stopped walking while we kept on, but it sure seemed as if the whole family was going to go back to the hotel.  I'm not judging the discipline choice for the toddler, as I'm sure that he'd been climbing out that day, and probably the days before, and this might be the only thing that would get through to him.   But I do question making the older sister leave as well.    Why not let one parent stay at MK with her, while the other took the toddler back?   I felt so sorry for that little girl, just arriving at MK, not even through the gates and having to turn around and leave, because of my little brother.     I sure hope I missed the part where she stayed with one parent.


----------



## digskat

they guy walking around MK with the muscle shirt on, and a 'lovely' tattoo of a man's face, with his manhood for a nose, and the word "f-nose" under it.


----------



## honeybee213

This thread has been the reason I started reading these boards. Please keep more shocking stories coming!


----------



## ericamanda01

honeybee213 said:
			
		

> This thread has been the reason I started reading these boards. Please keep more shocking stories coming!


HERE HERE! I second that motion!


----------



## pampam




----------



## maryliz

digskat said:
			
		

> they guy walking around MK with the muscle shirt on, and a 'lovely' tattoo of a man's face, with his manhood for a nose, and the word "f-nose" under it.



  Kathy!  Gee, we must have missed THAT guy, thank heavens !  Sorry that your family had to see it.

Mary-Liz


----------



## digskat

maryliz said:
			
		

> Kathy!  Gee, we must have missed THAT guy, thank heavens !  Sorry that your family had to see it.
> 
> Mary-Liz


I was in such a shock I could hardly contain myself to tell my husband, he ad a young daughter with him. I just thought "WOW a bet his mother is proud"NOT

Then there was the couple fighting out in the courtyard, using obcenities. Several of us bystanders just looked in horror, ?this language is used at Disney? From what I gather they had a fight and she threw her engagement ring. Somehow this was his fault that it was lost in the ASMO landscape. Dave over heard her say "you tried to tAKE IT OFF MY HAND AND YOU THINK i WOULDN'T THROW IT. DUH? We had a running joke about trying to find the ring all week. People if you are gonna fight...please watch the language and do it in private. This is a family friendly place!


----------



## 4greatboys

We went to MNSSHP 10/25/05 and as we entered the MK there was a guy fighting with the cops. We went sure what it was all about but they kept telling him to get down and he wouldnt, so the tasered him a couple of times and then took him down. Maybe he was drunk


----------



## Missy1961

digskat said:
			
		

> they guy walking around MK with the muscle shirt on, and a 'lovely' tattoo of a man's face, with his manhood for a nose, and the word "f-nose" under it.



I'm all for "freedom of expression" but that is wrong. The CMs at the entrance should have made him turn that inside out. My opinion of course, but I don't want to see that, and I can only imagine having to explain that to a child.


----------



## tlbwriter

Missy1961 said:
			
		

> I'm all for "freedom of expression" but that is wrong. The CMs at the entrance should have made him turn that inside out. My opinion of course, but I don't want to see that, and I can only imagine having to explain that to a child.


Turn his tattoo inside out? Ouch!


----------



## philaround

My greatest shock has always been that Disney actually expects me to leave willingly at the end of my vacation.


----------



## boston1029

We got to see a make out session on Main Street while waiting for the MNSSHP parade.  What is wrong with people?  We made some comments very loudly and it didn't even phase them.  There were kids around.  If you can't keep your hands off of each other - get a room!!!

We also saw a dad take his 6-8 yr old daughter into the men's room at AK.  A little girl does not belong in the men's room.  The mother was sitting at the table waiting for them outside.


----------



## brack

boston1029 said:
			
		

> We also saw a dad take his 6-8 yr old daughter into the men's room at AK.  A little girl does not belong in the men's room.  The mother was sitting at the table waiting for them outside.



.... and little boys do not belong in the women's room.


----------



## Kimberly815

philaround said:
			
		

> My greatest shock has always been that Disney actually expects me to leave willingly at the end of my vacation.



I agree.  And the fact that I actually manage to make myself leave somehow.


----------



## tzuhouse

Does anyone know if WDW has family bathrooms?  I'm asking because someone commented on the boys not belonging in the ladies bathroom.  If dad is around, then he should definitely be taking the boys with him, but, if he isn't, my boys are definitely going in with me and people can make all the comments they want.

Mary


----------



## LiteBrite

Yes, there are family bathrooms, although I don't know if they're available in every location. or how common they are.


----------



## brack

tzuhouse said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if WDW has family bathrooms?  I'm asking because someone commented on the boys not belonging in the ladies bathroom.  If dad is around, then he should definitely be taking the boys with him, but, if he isn't, my boys are definitely going in with me and people can make all the comments they want.
> 
> Mary



There are some at the MK behind Casey's on Main Street. I am sure there are more at the other parks as well.

The comment was to say neither girls nor boys belong in the opposite restroom. It is not good for them or the others in the restroom. I know that I am very uncomfortable when I have seen (more than once) a little girl in the men's room. I am sure the women are similiar but having said all of that .... when they gotta go, they gotta go!


----------



## LiteBrite

I'm sure that taking a little boy into the Ladies' Room or a little girl into the Mens' Room is nobody's first choice, but if a parent is alone with a child who's too young to go in by themselves, what choice do they have?  Sometimes you've just got to do what has to be done.

However, boston1029 was posting about a dad taking a little girl into the men's room while the mom waited outside, and I agree that there's no reason I can see for that.


----------



## 4greatboys

There are not really family bathrooms there are bathrooms that are HA but if no one is using them or waiting for them I dont see why it would be a problem. As for the girl in the mens room, not that I have been in a lot, but from what I understand the urinals are out in plain site, so the girl will be seeing more than she needs to.
In the womens room there are stalls so if a little boy goes in with mom he isnt really going to see anything.
I do take my little ones in the womans room with me. No way are they going in alone.


----------



## mitros

Go to www.allearsnet.com and in the search area, type in companion restrooms. They list them all there, and there are a number of them around.


----------



## eclectics

philaround said:
			
		

> My greatest shock has always been that Disney actually expects me to leave willingly at the end of my vacation.



I always threaten to chain myself to a lampost on Main St.


----------



## Dislifer

tzuhouse said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if WDW has family bathrooms?  I'm asking because someone commented on the boys not belonging in the ladies bathroom.  If dad is around, then he should definitely be taking the boys with him, but, if he isn't, my boys are definitely going in with me and people can make all the comments they want.
> 
> Mary


Mary...I'm with you!  Granted if dad is around then my son would naturally go in the men's room with him.  If not, he's coming in with me!!!  Last year, I brought my son into the ladies room on a few occassions...I mean come on ladies...there are stalls!!!  One woman was soooo rude!!!  I said to her, in today's day, there is NO WAY I will allow my 8 year old son going into the men's bathroom alone.  She then shamefully agreed.


----------



## LuluLovesDisney

It's more difficult with little girls because men's bathroom's *don't* have stalls. In fact, once I had a stressed out dad ask me (cute & friendly  but still a stranger) to take his little girl into the bathroom and watch her!


----------



## jann1033

LiteBrite said:
			
		

> Yes, there are family bathrooms, although I don't know if they're available in every location. or how common they are.



i believe i saw one near imagination in epcot. it had a picture of parents and kids and i thought actually said family bathroom or something of that sort. it was kind of by itself or at least i didn't see any other restrooms right by it


----------



## pampam

There are no Family Restrooms in WDW.  There are companion bathrooms in WDW.  These are for the disabled. Check with Disney if you don't believe me.  These restrooms are officially for the disabled.   Putting on my flame suit now.  By the way, I believe we must protect our children at all cost.  As responsible parents we must do all we can to keep our children safe.  However, we must also respect the rights of the disabled.  It's a fine line.


----------



## VSL

LuluLovesDisney said:
			
		

> It's more difficult with little girls because men's bathroom's *don't* have stalls.



Surely they have _some_ stalls for when men want to go toilet (but not pee!)?

I know my BF never uses the urinals - always goes in a stall!


----------



## thptrek

"I know my BF never uses the urinals - always goes in a stall!"

How have you verified this? Do you follow your BF to make sure?


----------



## disneymama73

Our 4-yr-old was having major tantrums every time we stepped foot into a bathroom last Oct.  Every time.  I have three girls, so we're in the bathroom a lot!  DD has an anxiety disorder and for some reason had severe problems every time I took her into the bathroom.  I was near tears having to take her again and begged my DH to take her.  He did check to make sure the bathroom was empty first and took her into the stall.  Just trying to say you don't always know the whole story, so try not to be so quick to judge others....

He also tries to use companion bathrooms if at all possible when he has the girls by himself (they go on the bigger rides while I wait with the baby).


----------



## PrincessPatty

We were standing in line for Peter Pan on our last trip and my niece and I were playing I-Spy and playing around when my brother grabbed my niece and pulled her up front by him.  I must have had a weird expression on my face and he whispered in my ear there is a kid, probably around 12, REALLY digging in his nose and wiping it EVERYWHERE but in a Kleenex!!  I turned around and shot the mother a 'look' but she was paying no attention.  They werent paying attention to the personal space rule either so I began to put one leg real far out behind me to keep them away and then wiped my hands with a babywipe and topped off with some antibacterial stuff!!  YUCK!!


----------



## disneymama73

PrincessPatty said:
			
		

> We were standing in line for Peter Pan on our last trip and my niece and I were playing I-Spy and playing around when my brother grabbed my niece and pulled her up front by him.  I must have had a weird expression on my face and he whispered in my ear there is a kid, probably around 12, REALLY digging in his nose and wiping it EVERYWHERE but in a Kleenex!!  I turned around and shot the mother a 'look' but she was paying no attention.  They werent paying attention to the personal space rule either so I began to put one leg real far out behind me to keep them away and then wiped my hands with a babywipe and topped off with some antibacterial stuff!!  YUCK!!



Ewwwwwwww!!!!!


----------



## Strings

This happened years go in MK.  I was wshing my hands in a bathroom at MK, and a woman came up to me.  She said,"Hold this while I pee."  Direct quote.  It was a baby about 4 month old.  I was so shocked that I held her and then handed her back when she ws done.  I wish I had ripped into her, but I couldn't believe that it had happened.


----------



## LuluLovesDisney

VSL said:
			
		

> Surely they have _some_ stalls for when men want to go toilet (but not pee!)?
> 
> I know my BF never uses the urinals - always goes in a stall!



Certainly I know they have some stalls, but what I meant was that little girls could see adult men urinating due to the urinals not behind stalls. I know many moms would not want to explain (to borrow from another *shock* thread) why the men in the bathroom had tails like Tigger, whereas a little boy in a women's room would really see nothing, since all women would conduct business inside a stall.


----------



## VSL

thptrek said:
			
		

> "I know my BF never uses the urinals - always goes in a stall!"
> 
> How have you verified this? Do you follow your BF to make sure?


I don't need to follow him. He tells me (and I believe him - he has no reason to lie to me  ).

We've been best friends for 7yrs, BTW. Even if he didn't tell me I know him well enough to know what he is un/comfortable with.
What are you trying to imply?  

[I don't even understand why you picked up on that part of my post]




			
				LuluLovesDisney said:
			
		

> Certainly I know they have some stalls, but what I meant was that little girls could see adult men urinating due to the urinals not behind stalls.


That's certainly true!


----------



## colaz

I just want to say that I think it is totally acceptable for parents to bring their opposite sex children with them into the bathroom.  I've never thought about it being more inappropriate for girls to be brought into the men's bathroom...but I can see that too.  I've actually personally taken two girls to the bathroom at separate times into the ladies restroom...once when a father asked me and another time when a middle-school aged guy (brother?) asked me.  Total strangers.  LOL, I guess I must look trustworthy.  Mwhahaha lol just kidding 

First of all...I'm only through 25 of these pages...planning to read through the rest by the end of this year.  I just had to tell you about my experience.

When I was little (around 7...wow...14 years ago)...well, I was thirsty.  I asked for a drink of my mom's coke, and she said sure.  I unscrewed the bottle and took a big drink...and then puked it back up.

Yeah, I grabbed the wrong bottle...it was the one that she was putting out her cigarettes in (she had two).  LOL...she did not do this on purpose...and she still feels awful.  I was the one that grabbed the wrong bottle, but I still give her crap about it lol


Hmmm I half expected to read that story about myself in one of these posts.  There was quite the crowd around me...and my mom was getting some nasty looks for making her kid drink out of a 'cigarette bottle' lol maybe it still is.  I have quite a few pages to go.  

I will end this by saying, because of this experience, I do NOT like Pepsi, and I will never smoke lmao


----------



## brack

colaz said:
			
		

> I will end this by saying, because of this experience, I do NOT like Pepsi, and I will never smoke lmao



I don't like Pepsi at all and I have never smoked (even though both of parents did) but I am *VERY, VERY* glad that I did not arrive at my preferences like you did! *YUCKY TO THE MAX!*


----------



## GDUL

Just got back from a great week at the Food & Wine festival and saw one "shocking" incident.  We were walking from the main court area of World Showcase towards Mexico to get a drink there (called a "Conga" - great stuff, BTW!!!) and noticed a woman trying to get her husband and 2 kids lined up for the "perfect" photo.  The older son, maybe about 10 y.o. really didn't want to have anything to do with it so the mother was SCREAMING at them that she wanted to take a ****** picture of her ******** family!!!!  You can use your imagination as to what the ******s are.  Everyone near her was just staring at her.  To make it even stranger, the son started giving it back to her - and he was just as vulgar!  Weird.  This became a week-long standing joke for us as we would take pictures - without the swearing, of course .................... "I just want to take a PICTURE of my family!!!!!!!"


----------



## epcotfan

Strings said:
			
		

> This happened years go in MK.  I was wshing my hands in a bathroom at MK, and a woman came up to me.  She said,"Hold this while I pee."  Direct quote.  It was a baby about 4 month old.  I was so shocked that I held her and then handed her back when she ws done.  I wish I had ripped into her, but I couldn't believe that it had happened.



YIKES. That woman was totally obnoxious and stupid. Next time she hands off her kid to a complete stranger she might not get him or her back.


----------



## chip1

We just returned Tuesday from our trip. Monday while sitting waiting for a show, our family saw a couple walk by with a stroller with a DOG in it! In fact, they sat waiting for the same show as us. I just kept looking at them in disbelief. Why on earth would you bring a dog to DisneyWorld? I understand seeing eye dogs, etc. I also understand people who bring their dogs on vacation. But to the parkts? WHY??? I don't understand why they were allowed in. Where do they urinate, etc.? Just could not believe what we saw. It takes all kinds.


----------



## Mom of Sleepy Bashful and BabyDoc

GDUL said:
			
		

> Just got back from a great week at the Food & Wine festival and saw one "shocking" incident.  We were walking from the main court area of World Showcase towards Mexico to get a drink there (called a "Conga" - great stuff, BTW!!!) and noticed a woman trying to get her husband and 2 kids lined up for the "perfect" photo.  The older son, maybe about 10 y.o. really didn't want to have anything to do with it so the mother was SCREAMING at them that she wanted to take a ****** picture of her ******** family!!!!  You can use your imagination as to what the ******s are.  Everyone near her was just staring at her.  To make it even stranger, the son started giving it back to her - and he was just as vulgar!  Weird.  This became a week-long standing joke for us as we would take pictures - without the swearing, of course .................... "I just want to take a PICTURE of my family!!!!!!!"



   

Oh, that sounds just like what my family would do.  All over the parks we would have been yelling........."I just want a PICKIN' PICTURE of my PICKIN' FAMILY!".......


----------



## Uuaww

eh. oh


----------



## Ride Junkie

Strings said:
			
		

> This happened years go in MK.  I was wshing my hands in a bathroom at MK, and a woman came up to me.  She said,"Hold this while I pee."  Direct quote.  It was a baby about 4 month old.  I was so shocked that I held her and then handed her back when she ws done.  I wish I had ripped into her, but I couldn't believe that it had happened.



"Hold this while I pee"...heh heh!  I thought she was going to hand you a souvenir mug or something.  It amazes me how trusting (or careless) people are.  I've had people ask me, "Can you keep an eye on my kids for a minute?" while they run into 7-11.  A complete stranger.  Lucky for them I didn't run off with their kids, but I'm sure plenty of children are kidnapped this way.


----------



## Deb & Bill

chip1 said:
			
		

> We just returned Tuesday from our trip. Monday while sitting waiting for a show, our family saw a couple walk by with a stroller with a DOG in it! In fact, they sat waiting for the same show as us. I just kept looking at them in disbelief. Why on earth would you bring a dog to DisneyWorld? I understand seeing eye dogs, etc. I also understand people who bring their dogs on vacation. But to the parkts? WHY??? I don't understand why they were allowed in. Where do they urinate, etc.? Just could not believe what we saw. It takes all kinds.



You sure it wasn't just a really ugly baby?????


----------



## Joanna71985

chip1 said:
			
		

> We just returned Tuesday from our trip. Monday while sitting waiting for a show, our family saw a couple walk by with a stroller with a DOG in it! In fact, they sat waiting for the same show as us. I just kept looking at them in disbelief. Why on earth would you bring a dog to DisneyWorld? I understand seeing eye dogs, etc. I also understand people who bring their dogs on vacation. But to the parkts? WHY??? I don't understand why they were allowed in. Where do they urinate, etc.? Just could not believe what we saw. It takes all kinds.



Was this in one of the theme parks? If I am correct, I didn't think pets were _allowed_ in the parks. I know seeing-eye dogs and companion pets are allowed, but I'm almost positive that regular pets are _not_ allowed in the parks.


----------



## CAD3655

chip1 said:
			
		

> We just returned Tuesday from our trip. Monday while sitting waiting for a show, our family saw a couple walk by with a stroller with a DOG in it! In fact, they sat waiting for the same show as us. I just kept looking at them in disbelief. Why on earth would you bring a dog to DisneyWorld? I understand seeing eye dogs, etc. I also understand people who bring their dogs on vacation. But to the parkts? WHY??? I don't understand why they were allowed in. Where do they urinate, etc.? Just could not believe what we saw. It takes all kinds.




I'd love to know how they got it into the park...I've been trying to explain to my dog that he can't go EVEN though he's seen the commercials with that other Jack Russell Terrier in them.  If he hears about this he's going to stowaway!


----------



## pampam

I'm sure dogs are not allowed, unless it was quite small and they smuggled it in.  Yet how could they, if the bags are searched?  Perhaps it was a  stuffed toy dog.  It seems to me, I read on another post about a lady who takes a stuffed toy dog with her to WDW.  If I remember correctly, it seems she was greiving the death of her dog or child, I forget which, and she takes this toy for a substitute.  My heart goes out to unbalanced people.  The world must be a sad place for them.


----------



## GDUL

It's funny that the subject of dogs was brought up - we were at WDW from 10/22 through 10/29 and noticed people with dogs (they weren't service dogs) on at least 3 different occasions at the parks.  We didn't see any dogs in the parks but noticed them just outside of the park gates - twice at the Magic Kingdom and once outside of the Animal Kingdom.  In all of the years that we have been visiting WDW this is the first time that we have noticed this - and to see it so many times, it was just strange (not shocking, I guess - LOL!).  It could be that they were denied entrance to the parks with their dogs and were returning to their cars or maybe they were picking up their dogs from Disney's kennels.


----------



## MELSMICE

GDUL said:
			
		

> maybe they were picking up their dogs from Disney's kennels.



I think there is a kennel right near the TTC, so this could be the case.


----------



## tlbwriter

pampam said:
			
		

> I'm sure dogs are not allowed, unless it was quite small and they smuggled it in.  Yet how could they, if the bags are searched?


If it was a small dog, it could have been smuggled in under a jacket. Or maybe they covered it with a blanket in the stroller - do the CMs look under blankets if there's a baby allegedly sleeping under there?


----------



## jann1033

WHY??? maybe he loves space mountain? or is the long lost son of pluto? aw:  aw:  aw:  aw: or is an expert on Buzz and the husband is tired of losing ?   but what i wanna know is ...did the cms ask him how old he was and if he was over 3 _did _ he buy a pass?


----------



## DizBelle

pampam said:
			
		

> I'm sure dogs are not allowed, unless it was quite small and they smuggled it in.  Yet how could they, if the bags are searched?  Perhaps it was a  stuffed toy dog.  It seems to me, I read on another post about a lady who takes a stuffed toy dog with her to WDW.  If I remember correctly, it seems she was greiving the death of her dog or child, I forget which, and she takes this toy for a substitute.  My heart goes out to unbalanced people.  The world must be a sad place for them.




Actually, the story said that this was her REAL dog that she had stuffed after he/she died.


----------



## Texian@WDW

Not that shocking - just kind of weird.

Standing outside Tinkerbelle's Treasure's, waiting for kids to come out.  I was watching people coming into FantasyLand via the castle.  This tall woman and short man kissed each other two or three times (he had to tippy toe) and they parted ways and I assume he left to go to the men's room.  She came over to the bushes planted next to the building, took a swig of water, gargled and spit out the contents into the bushes.  She did it repeatedly.  

My first thought was that she was washing his kisses away, but maybe she had a dry throat.  My second thought was "Why didn't you do that in the Ladies Room?".


----------



## chip1

To all those wondering about the dog, there is no doubt. It was a little dog just sitting in the stroller. My husband saw it, I saw it as well as my mom. We just kept looking because we just could not believe it. It just has to have slipped by the front gate somehow. It truly takes all kinds!


----------



## nicolemomof4cuties

krismom said:
			
		

> A few pages back someone commented about large families and shocking things people say to you.... we have 4 kids, the oldest is 6- the twins are 4 and the youngest is 2. You wouldn't believe what people say to us.... at Disney last summer a woman in line for the teacups said to my DH, "don't you have a T.V.?" and then laughed so hard with her husband. We also had somebody ask us if we were a "blended" family. Is that anyone's business??? But the best one was at the Poly pool when a woman asked me "why didn't you bring your nanny?" Let me just say, these are well behaved kids that my DH and I watch very closely. I never know what to say to people when they say such shocking things- usually because they are just "curious" how we could have so many kids so close in age.  Last week at the mall when a woman with one toddler (that seemed too much for her to handle!) said. "better you than me!" in reference to my twins, I said "you are absolutley right!" and just pushed my double stroller away.



Krismom--
My husband and I are the proud parents of 4 cuties ages 6,4,3 and1 and boy do we get some comments.  Everything from "Do you know what causes that", "Ever heard of birth control?", and one old man at Wal-mart one day said "Wow you two must *&^87 like jackrabbits."    Also my husband has black hair and dark brown eyes and olive complexion and I have Dark brown hair and blue eyes --well all of our children are blond (one platinum blond) and blue eyed.  We have actually had quite a few people ask if they are adopted.....I mean HOW RUDE!!! Yeah, we adopted 4 children that just happen to look like photcopies of each other!   I hope that we don't get any rude comments this week at Disney!  Honestly though I have never had anyone make a rude comment about my children's behavior.  Actually people tell me and the children all the time that they are well-behaved.  My husband works 2nd shift so I have to take all of my children to the grocery store and such in the evenings alone (I run a daycare during the day) and a couple of days ago at Wal-mart one of the greeters said to another greeter as we were leaving " There goes those well-behaved children, their mom is sure lucky because they never misbehave!" (If she only saw them at bedtime.......   )  My husband is one of 12 though so to us 4 children is like a small family   .  His family is DM  , DD  , DS 29  , My DH 27   , DS 25    , DS 23     , DB 21  , DS 20  , DB 18    , DS 16  , DS 13   , DB 11  , DS 9  , and         
DB 6   People don't make the rude comments to his parent though because they are very quiet looking people IMHO.  They went to their 1st amusement park this Summer and his DM was praying on the ferris wheel   .  They could'nt afford vacations so my DH thinks that they are important and we budget for them   .

Nicole
wife to Reuben
Mother to 
DS 6.5
DD 4.5  
DD 3.5    
DS 1.5


----------



## DizBelle

nicolemomof4cuties said:
			
		

> Krismom--
> My husband and I are the proud parents of 4 cuties ages 6,4,3 and1 and boy do we get some comments.  ....  We have actually had quite a few people ask if they are adopted.....I mean HOW RUDE!!!



I don't think I understand how asking if they're adopted is rude....  Can someone explain?  Is adopting or being adopted a bad thing?


----------



## bwv4me

lfontaine said:
			
		

> I don't think I understand how asking if they're adopted is rude....  Can someone explain?  Is adopting or being adopted a bad thing?



Of course it's not a bad thing but asking  complete strangers if their child is adopted sure is!
What business is it of theirs?


----------



## nicolemomof4cuties

I am not saying that is bad to adopt or be adopted--actually I am unable to have more children due to a medical problem and we have been thinking of adopting in the future. We LOVE being parents and love children in general.  Which is one of the reasons that we run a home daycare. What I think is rude is that someone that I don't know from Adam thinks that they have a right to come up and ask if my kids are adopted.  Like it is their business.  Sometimes the comments and stares are just too much.  We can't go anywhere without the obnoxious comments and what-not.  The nice comments are great and make up for it quite a bit, though   .


----------



## MELSMICE

lfontaine said:
			
		

> I don't think I understand how asking if they're adopted is rude....  Can someone explain?  Is adopting or being adopted a bad thing?



Being adopted is not a bad thing at all, but asking if a child is adopted is very rude, IMO.  Who cares & what does it matter?


----------



## 3gr8kids




----------



## AnaheimGirl

nicolemomof4cuties said:
			
		

> Yeah, we adopted 4 children that just happen to look like photcopies of each other!



Well, you could have adopted a sibling group.  

But really, as an adoptive mom, I agree, it's a rude question for anyone to just ask a stranger out of nosiness.   As if it matters  :   Sometimes the asker might be considering adoption and want to ask about your experience, but they really ought to make that clear up front.


----------



## shezfrombermuda

chip1 said:
			
		

> We just returned Tuesday from our trip. Monday while sitting waiting for a show, our family saw a couple walk by with a stroller with a DOG in it! In fact, they sat waiting for the same show as us. I just kept looking at them in disbelief. Why on earth would you bring a dog to DisneyWorld? I understand seeing eye dogs, etc. I also understand people who bring their dogs on vacation. But to the parkts? WHY??? I don't understand why they were allowed in. Where do they urinate, etc.? Just could not believe what we saw. It takes all kinds.



I just returned on Wednesday.  I saw a woman pulling a suitcase type bag on wheels with a dog in it in the World Showcase!!!  It had a small netted window in the side, big enough to see that it was a white dog.  I thought the same thing, why would you bring a dog?  How could they get it through the front gate?


----------



## monty

jann1033 said:
			
		

> WHY??? maybe he loves space mountain? or is the long lost son of pluto? aw:  aw:  aw:  aw: or is an expert on Buzz and the husband is tired of losing ?   but what i wanna know is ...did the cms ask him how old he was and if he was over 3 _did _ he buy a pass?



          


  is that in dog years or human years??


----------



## KCMiller

chip1 said:
			
		

> We just returned Tuesday from our trip. Monday while sitting waiting for a show, our family saw a couple walk by with a stroller with a DOG in it! In fact, they sat waiting for the same show as us. I just kept looking at them in disbelief. Why on earth would you bring a dog to DisneyWorld? I understand seeing eye dogs, etc. I also understand people who bring their dogs on vacation. But to the parkts? WHY??? I don't understand why they were allowed in. Where do they urinate, etc.? Just could not believe what we saw. It takes all kinds.




Omigod!!!  They've followed me here from the camping board!!!!  They're taking their little doggie in the stroller INTO the parks now, not just taking them to all the resort pools so their poor doggie will have a good time . . .   .



KC


----------



## Uuaww

oh man, if a dog got into the pool it is really bad, legally you have to drain the pool.


----------



## CAD3655

just a bump


----------



## Ride Junkie

Another bump!  Keep this one alive...more please!


----------



## MELSMICE

Just returned a few hours ago.  I didn't see anything really shocking.  

Just the same old thing - some rude people, some people dressed inappropriately - nothing too exciting though.  An uneventful trip!


----------



## frayedend

One thing I would say is that whatever you witness, short of abusing a child, you can't know all the circumstances of the shocking offense.  My family behaved badly on a Disney cruise a few years ago, but if everyone knew the entire story masybe they wouldn't judge us so quickly.  Here it is...

We had a 6 month old boy and couldn't find a "picture with characters" before 7 PM on any night.  Well at 7 PM my kid was in no mood to take pictures.  We checked and there weren't any other times except one night with Goofy at 5 PM.  We had dinner shortly after that time, so we got in line at 4:00.  There was no line, just us and the Pursers desk.  We talked to the people at the desk for a while and entertained our kid by playing.  About 4:30 a woman and her daughter, about 10 years old comes to the area.  Since there is no line yet we are just standing there.  Finally as people show up, a line starts to form behind this woman.  Well, we decide not to move, since we were first and she obviously knows this.  Then her husband comes down a few minutes later.  We see her and her husband whispering and looking at us as if we are not supposed to be first.  Anyway, Goofy finally shows up and my wife brings my son to Goofy's lap.  The woman and husband scream that there is a line and we are not first.  Luckily the photographer clicked away quickly and got my son done.  The woman and husband continue yelling at us. At which point my wife, very upset says "F%$@ You and your matching Wal-mart dresses!".  Well, that was wrong because of the kids in line, but we were just so mad.  We knew we were first mostly because as the mother/daughter arrived we whispered jokes to eachother about their matching dresses.  Anyhow, they then tell us to go back to New York.  Presumably they can't tell the difference between a Boston and New York accent.  These people didn't realize that they were the straw that broke the camels back, so to speak.  To this day it bothers me that they probably truly believed they were first and I had no chance to prove it to them.

Well I'm sure we looked like the bad guys.  They even called security on us and we were warned that we could be booted from the ship if we used profanity.  What people did not know was we had tried on 4 occasions to get pictures with a character and our son.  Every other thing on that cruise went wrong, too much to list here.  It was probably the worst vacation ever and we just got caught at the wrong time.


----------



## CheshireVal

frayedend said:
			
		

> One thing I would say is that whatever you witness, short of abusing a child, you can't know all the circumstances of the shocking offense.  My family behaved badly on a Disney cruise a few years ago, but if everyone knew the entire story masybe they wouldn't judge us so quickly.  Here it is...
> 
> We had a 6 month old boy and couldn't find a "picture with characters" before 7 PM on any night.  Well at 7 PM my kid was in no mood to take pictures.  We checked and there weren't any other times except one night with Goofy at 5 PM.  We had dinner shortly after that time, so we got in line at 4:00.  There was no line, just us and the Pursers desk.  We talked to the people at the desk for a while and entertained our kid by playing.  About 4:30 a woman and her daughter, about 10 years old comes to the area.  Since there is no line yet we are just standing there.  Finally as people show up, a line starts to form behind this woman.  Well, we decide not to move, since we were first and she obviously knows this.  Then her husband comes down a few minutes later.  We see her and her husband whispering and looking at us as if we are not supposed to be first.  Anyway, Goofy finally shows up and my wife brings my son to Goofy's lap.  The woman and husband scream that there is a line and we are not first.  Luckily the photographer clicked away quickly and got my son done.  The woman and husband continue yelling at us. At which point my wife, very upset says "F%$@ You and your matching Wal-mart dresses!".  Well, that was wrong because of the kids in line, but we were just so mad.  We knew we were first mostly because as the mother/daughter arrived we whispered jokes to eachother about their matching dresses.  Anyhow, they then tell us to go back to New York.  Presumably they can't tell the difference between a Boston and New York accent.  These people didn't realize that they were the straw that broke the camels back, so to speak.  To this day it bothers me that they probably truly believed they were first and I had no chance to prove it to them.
> 
> Well I'm sure we looked like the bad guys.  They even called security on us and we were warned that we could be booted from the ship if we used profanity.  What people did not know was we had tried on 4 occasions to get pictures with a character and our son.  Every other thing on that cruise went wrong, too much to list here.  It was probably the worst vacation ever and we just got caught at the wrong time.



Even *with* the whole story.... I can understand your frustration, but in my opinion, using that kind of language (in public, to a stranger) is just tacky/trashy, which is a bit ironic coming from someone being snobby about Wal-Mart dresses.


----------



## frayedend

CheshireVal said:
			
		

> Even *with* the whole story.... I can understand your frustration, but in my opinion, using that kind of language (in public, to a stranger) is just tacky/trashy, which is a bit ironic coming from someone being snobby about Wal-Mart dresses.




I think the point I was making was that we would never actually use that language in normal circumstances in front of children.  It was just an involuntary reaction brought on by a ton of stress.  As for being snobby, we are not.  I know we made comments about the matching dresses, because that is just kind of goofy.  I don't know where the Wal-mart part came from but I did find it funny as hell when she said that.


----------



## ritchie56

I wasn't too shocked by it, but we also saw a woman with a small dog in her arms while at Disney.  She was in MGM enjoying One Man's Dream holding a small, poodlish dog (not a seeing eye dog).  She was approached by Security and immediately asked if the officer would like to see the dogs paperwork. (She was obviously used to being questioned!) He was some sort of medically trained dog, though I didn't hear the whole explaination on my way by.  So I suspect that most of the dogs in strollers and other dogs folks have seen weren't smuggled in, but had medical reasons for being there.  Just like all handicaps aren't obvious, neither are all dogs training.  aw:


----------



## Robo

frayedend said:
			
		

> we would never actually use that language in normal circumstances in front of children.  It was just an involuntary reaction brought on by a ton of stress.



When one assesses "levels of stress" in life, I'd hope "a picture with Goofy" falls somewhere below the mid-point.


----------



## dixiedizfan

"Finally as people show up, a line starts to form behind this woman. Well, we decide not to move, since we were first and she obviously knows this."

You obviously assumed wrong.  Once people started lining up behind the woman, one of you should have gone to her and explained your situation, and that you were there early for the picture, too ... just standing off to the side instead of in the line area.  I'm sure she would have understood (see, now I'm assuming) and let you go ahead.  That would have hopefully avoided your wife making that nasty comment, which IMO was totally out of line anywhere, especially in front of small kids.


----------



## frayedend

Robo said:
			
		

> When one assesses "levels of stress" in life, I'd hope "a picture with Goofy" falls somewhere below the mid-point.



As I said, the levels of stress were not only because of the picture.  We had many problems on that cruise and it was the worst vacation I have ever taken.  We know what was said was not acceptable.  My point is only that sometimes people say or do things that they later regret saying.  I'm not trying to justify that it is sometimes okay to swear in front of kids, only that sometimes a knee jerk reaction can't be helped.

I guess we could have politely explained the situation to the woman, but at the time we were kind of confused as to what to do.  We didn't realize that the woman thought she was first until the line was quite long.  We figured she must, had to, no way not to, know that we were there.  Heck, she even nodded a "hello" when she came down to the picture area.

Also, a picture with a Disney character for your child on a Disney vacation is sure to be high on most peoples list.  Especially if a mom is into scrap booking, as my wife is.  My son would not remember the cruise being so young, but at least he can look back at his scrap books and see the pictures.


----------



## awatt

Onen night last week we were walking back from dinner at Artists Paleette at SSR. We had to walk past the main pool to get to our unit.

As we are walking past the zero-entry area, there are a few small fountains spouting from the pool wall  into the pool. A little boy about 7 or 8 years old stands up and pees into these fountains in the pool! Guess he didn't see us coming. Gross...


----------



## Dislifer

frayedend said:
			
		

> As I said, the levels of stress were not only because of the picture.  We had many problems on that cruise and it was the worst vacation I have ever taken.  We know what was said was not acceptable.  My point is only that sometimes people say or do things that they later regret saying.  I'm not trying to justify that it is sometimes okay to swear in front of kids, only that sometimes a knee jerk reaction can't be helped.
> 
> I guess we could have politely explained the situation to the woman, but at the time we were kind of confused as to what to do.  We didn't realize that the woman thought she was first until the line was quite long.  We figured she must, had to, no way not to, know that we were there.  Heck, she even nodded a "hello" when she came down to the picture area.
> 
> Also, a picture with a Disney character for your child on a Disney vacation is sure to be high on most peoples list.  Especially if a mom is into scrap booking, as my wife is.  My son would not remember the cruise being so young, but at least he can look back at his scrap books and see the pictures.


frayedend:
I CAN understand your frustration.  That lady had to have seen you, so I think she does know where your  wife's remarks were coming from.  So...someone out here does understand!!!  She was the rude one...I know your wife's remarks were harsh but I know what stress and frustration can do to you too!!!


----------



## AnaheimGirl

frayedend, I understand your frustration, too.   I can just imagine that woman coming to the DIS Boards and complaining about the people who cut in front of them, then cussed at them.   While I know you know you shouldn't have cussed at them, it's very obvious the others were either too stupid to realize you were waiting, or too selfish to care.   I think your intent was to show that things aren't always as they seem, and I believe you did that.


----------



## CheshireVal

AnaheimGirl said:
			
		

> I think your intent was to show that things aren't always as they seem, and I believe you did that.



I still think the F-bomb and subsequent comment was completely out of line and tacky. It's just a character picture!


----------



## AnaheimGirl

CheshireVal said:
			
		

> I still think the F-bomb and subsequent comment was completely out of line and tacky. It's just a character picture!



Wow!   I wouldn't judge a person's character based on one comment uttered in response to someone yelling them for something they didn't do.     But then, I've used the F-word on occasion, too, so I guess you don't think much of my character, either.  

He admitted it was wrong, why continue to chastise him over it?


----------



## LiteBrite

AnaheimGirl said:
			
		

> Wow!   I wouldn't judge a person's character based on one comment uttered in response to someone yelling them for something they didn't do.     But then, I've used the F-word on occasion, too, so I guess you don't think much of my character, either.
> 
> He admitted it was wrong, why continue to chastise him over it?



I think when ChesireVal said, "It's just a character picture", she was referring to the picture with Goofy, not the character of the person.


----------



## AnaheimGirl

LiteBrite said:
			
		

> I think when ChesireVal said, "It's just a character picture", she was referring to the picture with Goofy, not the character of the person.



OMG!!   I feel like such an idiot!   Sorry, ChesireVal, if that's what you meant!     

and here I almost posted to the "do you ever feel like an idiot on the boards" thread with a "no"!!


----------



## CheshireVal

AnaheimGirl said:
			
		

> OMG!!   I feel like such an idiot!   Sorry, ChesireVal, if that's what you meant!
> 
> and here I almost posted to the "do you ever feel like an idiot on the boards" thread with a "no"!!




Yes, that's what I meant. 

No worries.


----------



## frayedend

Hey, 

No worries here either.  I know what we said was out of line.  It was most likely brought on because the woman was basically yelling at us for cutting.  We felt trapped because everyone in line was being led to believe that we cut when we didn't.  Anyhow, my point was made that if you don't see an entire scenario, don't judge people too harshly.  Now I think we can just go on and continue with the funny and shocking things we see...

Have fun...


----------



## frayedend

LiteBrite said:
			
		

> Yes, there are family bathrooms, although I don't know if they're available in every location. or how common they are.




Here's a question, based on some older posts...  I would assume Disney is smart enough to have changing tables in the mens rooms?  I get so aggravated when I take my son to change him and the mens room has no table.  I find this in most restaraunts, malls, and lots of other public places.  Anyhow, working on potty training now, so may be a non-issue, but you never know.


----------



## 88Keys

bumpity bump


----------



## brack

88Keys said:
			
		

> bumpity bump



88Keys: We lived in Gaithersburg for a few years until 1990. Our house was on Sioux Lane near the "bubble" pool & tennis courts. It is great town.


----------



## Amapola

Regarding dogs in the parks: seeing eye dogs aren't the only kind of service dogs. People have companion dogs to help with anxiety or other conditions. Dogs can also be trained to alert someone to an impending seizure. So these dogs may very well have been service or companion animals.


----------



## tinkerbellmom31

bump


----------



## Tina

Ok... I just returned from the World and here's my shock. I was sitting outside the entrance to Rock N Roller Coaster at MGM on those horribly uncomfortable concrete benches, waiting for DH. A group of young 20-somethings walked past and one was rather large in the behind. She was wearing a very very very VERY small skirt. As she walked past, she kept pulling on the backside because it was riding up as she walked. The funny thing was, no matter how much she tugged on that thing, there wasn't enough fabric to cover that big ole booty. You could see her underwear as she walked. I can't imagine what she was thinking when she got dressed that morning!    Now before anyone jumps on me about my mentioning this young woman's size, bear in mind that I have a big ole' booty of my own. The difference is, I keep mine covered in public!!


----------



## DizBelle

Amapola said:
			
		

> Regarding dogs in the parks: seeing eye dogs aren't the only kind of service dogs. People have companion dogs to help with anxiety or other conditions. Dogs can also be trained to alert someone to an impending seizure. So these dogs may very well have been service or companion animals.



I didn't know that!  But it makes sense that a dog (or other pet) could help with anxiety.  I wind down by sitting on the sofa petting one of my cats.  I was telling DH that the one thing that would make my WDW vacation perfect would be to take the cats so they would be in the room at the end of the day when we returned from the parks and they could sleep with us in the bed.  One of the more difficult things for me when we travel is adjusting to them not being around.  We have 6 cats so there's always at least 1 around you in the house.


----------



## 88Keys

Hey, Brack....

We live over by the Airpark near LakeForest Mall -- nice neighborhood.


----------



## #1MMFan

gshoemate said:
			
		

> It always shocks me when I see girls around the age of 7 or 8 and they have their belly buttons pierced.  A few years back we were told my a mom, I think they were from England, that it is normal over there for young girls to have them pierced.  And here I didn't even get my ears pierced until I was like 15.



Not normal at that age here. Geez, how ridiculous. Like can you imagine the little girl saying "mummy, I wan't my belly button pierced?". I don't think so.


----------



## #1MMFan

brack said:
			
		

> 88Keys: We lived in Gaithersburg for a few years until 1990. Our house was on Sioux Lane near the "bubble" pool & tennis courts. It is great town.



How cool. My best internet buddy lives in Gaithersburg, MD and I hope to eventually meet up with him. My cousins are in the Balt/DC area and so I have the potential for going over there easily enough. Have you or 88keys got photos of Gaithersburg? I'd love to see it. How big is the population? Dang, I should just ask my buddy, nick, I suppose, but what the heck, I'll post anyway!!! LOL


----------



## 88Keys

Gaithersburg is a quickly growing suburb of DC (but equally close to Baltimore) -- it is primarily residential but has a nice parks systems.  It is very diverse in terms of ethnicity and wealth-levels.  All in all, pretty nice but not much to see -- for that, Baltimore and DC are hard to beat.


----------



## Poohnatic

Okay, my shock for the past two days is how many people live/lived near where I used to live (Frederick!), lol!


----------



## pedro2112

lorisnuts said:
			
		

> next surprising thing i seen was at AK on thursday.  a man who was probably in his mid 20's with his hands in his pants scratching himself as he walked down a crowded street.  he did it as if he didn't care if anyone watched.  wasn't a pleasant site.



He probably was a professional baseball player


----------



## brack

#1MMFan said:
			
		

> How cool. My best internet buddy lives in Gaithersburg, MD and I hope to eventually meet up with him. My cousins are in the Balt/DC area and so I have the potential for going over there easily enough. Have you or 88keys got photos of Gaithersburg? I'd love to see it. How big is the population? Dang, I should just ask my buddy, nick, I suppose, but what the heck, I'll post anyway!!! LOL



I went looking for photos of Gaithersburg and found none. Then I thought of my favorite print hanging in our kitchen. It was a gift just before we left. The print is of the historic train station. I quickly took a picture of it and here it is.


----------



## Poohnatic

Brack, that's a great print!  I used to drive by the old train station fairly regularly.


----------



## LuluLovesDisney

pedro2112 said:
			
		

> He probably was a professional baseball player



hahahaha


----------



## Cinderella94

*bump*    Keep 'em comin!


----------



## mndisfam

OK - I have a few shocks from our last trip. I have really hesitated posting the first one, bcs I really don't want to judge someone else's situation...

We had a great 2 bedroom condo at Old Key West overlooking one of the fairways. It was great bcs we could sit and watch the golfers up close. (To anyone who had my 9 yr old son yell "fore" I completely apologize. It took us some time to figure it out...)

It was pretty hot - Wilma was about to roll in. Easily 90 and very humid (well, to my Minnesota standards.) One late afternoon, my mom and I kept hearing the squalling cries of a newborn. Sounded about 6 weeks old. We looked around, and finally saw something that made us shake our heads. 

A poor dad was trying to play a round of gold while holding his screaming tiny (less than two months old). He ALSO had a 4 year old boy with him - the kid was bored and acting like you would expect a 4 yr old to act on a golf course. Drawing pictures in the sandtrap with clubs, shaking a coke can and throwing and kicking it. 

All the time, the dad is trying to chip and putt while holding a screaming little infant in his arms. There was no one else around, so he wasn't holding up play or anything. But the poor baby! At one point, he put the baby in the golf cart  - where I can't imagine. And he tried to golf. Then, he held the baby in his arms, got the 4 yr old into the cart, and drove to the next hole. 

All we could think were two things - 1) maybe he is the Old Key West pro and had to be out on the course checking grass conditions and had to have his kids with him or 2) his wife said take the kids somewhere and he was determined to golf. 

He was out there  - in front of us, about 20 minutes. I bet he NEVER takes his kids again. He looked pretty stressed!


----------



## Disneyrsh

frayedend said:
			
		

> Well, we decide not to move, since we were first and she obviously knows this.  Then her husband comes down a few minutes later.  We see her and her husband whispering and looking at us as if we are not supposed to be first.  Anyway, Goofy finally shows up and my wife brings my son to Goofy's lap.  The woman and husband scream that there is a line and we are not first.  Luckily the photographer clicked away quickly and got my son done.  The woman and husband continue yelling at us. *At which point my wife, very upset says "F%$@ You and your matching Wal-mart dresses!". *



That's hilarious!  Ok, I know it's wrong, very, very, wrong, but still really funny...

I'm betting the people who yelled at you thought you were there for other reasons, saw Goofy, and decided to take advantage of the situation.  I'm surprised the purser didn't say something to the people behind you, like, yes, they're on the list, and yes, they were here before you.  It really would have solved the problem before you had to resort to the f-bomb.


----------



## jojomg

I too have seen crazy things , once in line for buzz a woman was so behind my 12 yr old neice she was leaning on her...I pushed my neice in front of me..well the lady took out her map and leaned it on  my back and started pointing to things on the map...poking me....I was so shocked I didn't know what to do....but the thing about the babies is if you plan a trip in advance and don't know the baby is going to be there ....you have no choice but to cancel or take the baby..my son has a baby who will be 4 and a half  months old when we go...we planned this trip last year before we knew about baby ..we are meeting alot of family from around the country..so we have to go and take the baby and hope for the best. We will be keeping her out of the sun though and spending alot of time in the room napping her..I hope it turns out alright..its my daughters 13th birthday in disney..


----------



## Syrreal

1. We were at Trails End having breakfast and there was this family next to us.  The father was yelling at his teenage son (who was looking like he wanted to be anywhere else but there) bcs he was eating the (crispy) bacon with his hand.  He was saying things like "I've already told you that's unacceptable.  Eat it with your d.mn fork".  This tyrade went on for more than 10 minutes.  I felt so bad for the kid.  I mean, come on, it's BACON.  You're on vacation.  Chill!!

2. Lot's of people wearing (skimpy) bathing suits in the parks.  I know it's hot and the sun is out but please, keep the bathing suits for the water parks.   Or at the very least put on a coverup.


----------



## LuluLovesDisney

Syrreal said:
			
		

> 1. We were at Trails End having breakfast and there was this family next to us.  The father was yelling at his teenage son (who was looking like he wanted to be anywhere else but there) bcs he was eating the (crispy) bacon with his hand.  He was saying things like "I've already told you that's unacceptable.  Eat it with your d.mn fork".  This tyrade went on for more than 10 minutes.  I felt so bad for the kid.  I mean, come on, it's BACON.  You're on vacation.  Chill!!
> 
> 2. Lot's of people wearing (skimpy) bathing suits in the parks.  I know it's hot and the sun is out but please, keep the bathing suits for the water parks.   Or at the very least put on a coverup.



That's so sad. I hate seeing parents so uptight in Disney. I also can't imagine eating crispy bacon with a fork! You would cut into it and it would shatter into a bunch of little bacon bits. What next? Lick your plate? That would have gone over even better! 

Anyway, I am glad I'm going in December- I won't have to see too much of the half naked crowd. They will be forced to partially cover up at least.


----------



## Cinderella94

Syrreal said:
			
		

> 1. We were at Trails End having breakfast and there was this family next to us.  The father was yelling at his teenage son (who was looking like he wanted to be anywhere else but there) bcs he was eating the (crispy) bacon with his hand.  He was saying things like "I've already told you that's unacceptable.  Eat it with your d.mn fork".  This tyrade went on for more than 10 minutes.  I felt so bad for the kid.  I mean, come on, it's BACON.  You're on vacation.  Chill!!




My goodness....some people...

Can't wait to hear more stories!


----------



## jann1033

Syrreal said:
			
		

> 1. We were at Trails End having breakfast and there was this family next to us.  The father was yelling at his teenage son (who was looking like he wanted to be anywhere else but there) bcs he was eating the (crispy) bacon with his hand.  He was saying things like "I've already told you that's unacceptable.  Eat it with your d.mn fork".  This tyrade went on for more than 10 minutes.  I felt so bad for the kid.  I mean, come on, it's BACON.  You're on vacation.  Chill!!
> 
> :
> so the _bigger_ faux paux is Dad being loud and obnoxious and disturbing all the other diners _or_ Dad not knowing legitimate finger food when he sees it( what does that say about Daddy Dearest's table manners btw)   ?


----------



## #1MMFan

brack said:
			
		

> I went looking for photos of Gaithersburg and found none. Then I thought of my favorite print hanging in our kitchen. It was a gift just before we left. The print is of the historic train station. I quickly took a picture of it and here it is.



Hey 88keys and Brack!!! Thanks so much, I love the print. I live in the West of Scotland, and we have awesome scenery here, but when you live with it sometimes you take it for granted. I am hoping to work (temporarily initially) in the MD area (after I pass the USMLE) and am sussing out nice communities. I found some pics of Montgomery Village which is where my buddy lives. I've been out to my cousins who live in various places, Joppa, Baltimore, Aberdeen (MD, not Scotland!!!), Crofton and now Alexandria, VA. I couldn't handle being TOO close to them all tho! I absolutely love DC. Well, what I've seen of the nice part; it was always somewhere high up on my list of places to see. Nick tells me he can get into DC in 30mins on the Metro. Sounds cool. Well PM me sometime, either of you, it would be nice to talk more. Thanks again!!! John


----------



## roberrl187




----------



## Cinderella94

Come on! Any more stories?


----------



## Maleficent13

Went about 3 weeks ago and here's a little etiquette tip:

If you are going to wear a micro-mini...so micro that I can see the bottom of your "cheeks"...and a thong, please, please do not insert your hand up your skirt to pick the thong out...twice...right in front of me.  If you don't want a piece of lycra up your booty, then don't wear a thong!

And a question: if you wear the micro-mini and the thong to be attractive to others, does it not occur to you that perhaps the above mentioned activity severely decreases that attractiveness?


----------



## disneyaggie

Maleficent13 said:
			
		

> Went about 3 weeks ago and here's a little etiquette tip:
> 
> If you are going to wear a micro-mini...so micro that I can see the bottom of your "cheeks"...and a thong, please, please do not insert your hand up your skirt to pick the thong out...twice...right in front of me.  If you don't want a piece of lycra up your booty, then don't wear a thong!
> 
> And a question: if you wear the micro-mini and the thong to be attractive to others, does it not occur to you that perhaps the above mentioned activity severely decreases that attractiveness?


----------



## DizBelle

Maleficent13 said:
			
		

> Went about 3 weeks ago and here's a little etiquette tip:
> 
> If you are going to wear a micro-mini...so micro that I can see the bottom of your "cheeks"...and a thong, please, please do not insert your hand up your skirt to pick the thong out...twice...right in front of me.  If you don't want a piece of lycra up your booty, then don't wear a thong!
> 
> And a question: if you wear the micro-mini and the thong to be attractive to others, does it not occur to you that perhaps the above mentioned activity severely decreases that attractiveness?




Nasty!


----------



## ElleBelle

Just saw this happen this past friday in MGM. DH and I were just about to walk into the backlot express for a quick lunch when we saw an asian man with his son (looked to be about 7 or 8 years old) off to the side in the bushes. The man was yelling (screaming, actually in chinese/japanese) at the boy. At first we couldn't tell what was going on, but then we realized that the boy was holding his ***** in his hand, and was attempting to urinate in the bushes. However, in the rush he didn't succeed- and ended up peeing all over the front of his pants.   The man swiftly grabbed the boy by the arm, and pulled him out of the bushes and down the walkway with his pants still undone and soaking wet. All of this was within eyesight of the bathrooms that are right across from Star Tours.  We just shook our heads.


----------



## Disneyrsh

ElleBelle said:
			
		

> Just saw this happen this past friday in MGM. DH and I were just about to walk into the backlot express for a quick lunch when we saw an asian man with his son (looked to be about 7 or 8 years old) off to the side in the bushes. The man was yelling (screaming, actually in chinese/japanese) at the boy. At first we couldn't tell what was going on, but then we realized that the boy was holding his ***** in his hand, and was attempting to urinate in the bushes. However, in the rush he didn't succeed- and ended up peeing all over the front of his pants.   The man swiftly grabbed the boy by the arm, and pulled him out of the bushes and down the walkway with his pants still undone and soaking wet. All of this was within eyesight of the bathrooms that are right across from Star Tours.  We just shook our heads.




Ewww, when Disney talks about using hydroponics to grow plants I don't think that's what they're talking about!!!!


----------



## karmic




----------



## WDWLinda

How utterly sad for that poor little boy.  I could NEVER imagine treating my sons the same way.  

~Linda


----------



## laura001

Maleficent13 said:
			
		

> Went about 3 weeks ago and here's a little etiquette tip:
> 
> If you are going to wear a micro-mini...so micro that I can see the bottom of your "cheeks"...and a thong, please, please do not insert your hand up your skirt to pick the thong out...twice...right in front of me.  If you don't want a piece of lycra up your booty, then don't wear a thong!
> 
> And a question: if you wear the micro-mini and the thong to be attractive to others, does it not occur to you that perhaps the above mentioned activity severely decreases that attractiveness?




Oh my...that is so so so Nasty!


----------



## LuluLovesDisney

Maleficent13 said:
			
		

> Went about 3 weeks ago and here's a little etiquette tip:
> 
> If you are going to wear a micro-mini...so micro that I can see the bottom of your "cheeks"...and a thong, please, please do not insert your hand up your skirt to pick the thong out...twice...right in front of me.  If you don't want a piece of lycra up your booty, then don't wear a thong!
> 
> And a question: if you wear the micro-mini and the thong to be attractive to others, does it not occur to you that perhaps the above mentioned activity severely decreases that attractiveness?



Classy.


----------



## Brianne

Never thought I'd have a story to share on here, but here's something that happened a couple weeks ago:

We were in line for Thunder Mountain, and were at the part of the line where the ramp heads down before loading into the trains.  Suddenly, an almost full bottle of water landed just inches from my feet---I happen to have an injured toe right now, so if it had landed _on_ my foot, that would've been the end of the day for me right then & there.

But worse yet, apparently it *hit* a little girl right on top of her head!  A parent was letting their child hang over the railing higher up, and the child let the bottle fall or something.  The girl that got hit burst into tears (of course!), and I swear none of us around her heard even a bit of an apology from the people up above for it.

I felt so hopeless for her--I really hope she was ok in the end, and that it didn't ruin her trip.


----------



## SpaceMounatin

I hate when that happens, and parents don't care. So many snobbish people in the world


----------



## SpaceMounatin

When I was 13. I went on this ride called Houdini's Great Escape at Six Flags Great Adventure. It's kind of like Alien Encounter (meaning it's not for little kids, I went in when i was 9 and it freaked me out, but than I enjoyed it). Anyway, this father brings his 3 or 4 year old daughter into the attraction. I said, that she will definately get scaired and he just looked at me with this face and looked away. Well the pre-show started and the lightning flashes and the lights go out and the girl starts screaming. During the whole pre show she screamed, and than the father calmed her down. 

Into the main show.

We get into the seats, The fathetr and daughter are sitting down from us and once again, lights go out and the girl started to scream and cry. The show is really intense for little kids, and she kept screamign and kicking, and tried to get out, btu she had the lap bar ontop of her. I felt so bad. And Iv'e seen alot of bad things happen at theme parks, btu I can't think of them all now.


----------



## Syrreal

one more story...

My friends and I were standing in line for soarin' when the two children in the family two people in front of us begain running around and around.  These kids were stepping on the people's feet in front of us.  And, as usual in these situations, the parents were oblivious to the hassle their children were causing.  Well after about 10 minutes of this, the people in front of us were fed up and the next thing I know, one of the kids was on the floor.  One of the girls in front of me was loudly complaining about her foot and leg.  Apparently what happened is that the kid tripped over her foot/ankle and hurt her while he fell.  Makes me wonder if this really was an "accident" and all I could think of was if it wasn't, good for the girl.  I am not sure I would have done anything different.  Only after this did the parents tell their kids to stop and made him apologize to the girl.
My little opinion, if you had kept your eyes on your children before, they wouldn't have had to apologize to anyone.

And here's just a pet peeve-- if you are in a line, please don't think you know more than the CM and can set up the way the line goes by yourself.  This past time we went, I was always seeing people changing the rope patterns in the lines and that just ends up causing a mess.


----------



## MickeyMouseGal

Syrreal said:
			
		

> one more story...
> 
> My friends and I were standing in line for soarin' when the two children in the family two people in front of us begain running around and around.  These kids were stepping on the people's feet in front of us.  And, as usual in these situations, the parents were oblivious to the hassle their children were causing.  Well after about 10 minutes of this, the people in front of us were fed up and the next thing I know, one of the kids was on the floor.  One of the girls in front of me was loudly complaining about her foot and leg.  Apparently what happened is that the kid tripped over her foot/ankle and hurt her while he fell.  Makes me wonder if this really was an "accident" and all I could think of was if it wasn't, good for the girl.  I am not sure I would have done anything different.  Only after this did the parents tell their kids to stop and made him apologize to the girl.
> My little opinion, if you had kept your eyes on your children before, they wouldn't have had to apologize to anyone.
> 
> And here's just a pet peeve-- if you are in a line, please don't think you know more than the CM and can set up the way the line goes by yourself.  This past time we went, I was always seeing people changing the rope patterns in the lines and that just ends up causing a mess.



This didn't happen to occur on August 28th, did it?  If so, I think I was there!


----------



## AMcaptured

About 7 or 8 years ago while leaving the MK at closing, we were walking by Pirates after getting off Splash Mountain and saw a family of appx 5 adults surrounding a small boy, I would say he was about 5 or so, and a woman was hitting him with a belt and the kid was SCREAMING and BEGGING at the top of his lungs to please stop. We could actually hear the belt hitting him. It was around the area where the rest rooms are and it was pretty dark. I hurried our daughter along, who was about 7 at the time and my husband found a cast member and reported that a child was being physically hurt.

We have no idea if the cast member did anything, I wish I could have gone over there myself and interceeded but I learned a long time ago to let someone in authority try to break up something like that.

I couldn't believe a family would validate such a punishment on a child but since the whole family was there and most where adults, it was obvious to me that it was an acceptable form of punishment for that family. And in public to top it off.


----------



## Joanna71985

That's HORRIBLE. If I had been working Pirates that day, I would have had security over there so fast their heads would have been spinning. That was child abuse plain and simple.


----------



## Syrreal

Mickeymousegal
that happened in early August.  I think it was around the 11th or 12th


----------



## Ride Junkie

Maleficent13 said:
			
		

> Went about 3 weeks ago and here's a little etiquette tip:
> 
> If you are going to wear a micro-mini...so micro that I can see the bottom of your "cheeks"...and a thong, please, please do not insert your hand up your skirt to pick the thong out...twice...right in front of me.  If you don't want a piece of lycra up your booty, then don't wear a thong!
> 
> And a question: if you wear the micro-mini and the thong to be attractive to others, does it not occur to you that perhaps the above mentioned activity severely decreases that attractiveness?



Ewww...All I can think is:  bacteria.  Someone should have gone up to her & offered her a baby wipe!


----------



## Cinderella94

AMcaptured said:
			
		

> About 7 or 8 years ago while leaving the MK at closing, we were walking by Pirates after getting off Splash Mountain and saw a family of appx 5 adults surrounding a small boy, I would say he was about 5 or so, and a woman was hitting him with a belt and the kid was SCREAMING and BEGGING at the top of his lungs to please stop. We could actually hear the belt hitting him. It was around the area where the rest rooms are and it was pretty dark. I hurried our daughter along, who was about 7 at the time and my husband found a cast member and reported that a child was being physically hurt.
> 
> We have no idea if the cast member did anything, I wish I could have gone over there myself and interceeded but I learned a long time ago to let someone in authority try to break up something like that.
> 
> I couldn't believe a family would validate such a punishment on a child but since the whole family was there and most where adults, it was obvious to me that it was an acceptable form of punishment for that family. And in public to top it off.




Awww! That is just horrible! I feel so bad for the poor little boy! Some people...what goes on in their heads?     I could never imagine treating a child that way!


----------



## GroovyWheeler

It's sad when something like that, happens. I've seen parents in other places where I've visited, doing it too, and it just makes me sad to see that happen. I remember my mom and dad doing that to me (my mom was raised in the South, and my dad's dad was a firm believer in hard discipline like spanking), but not in public. They used their hands though. And, my fiance' and I have witnessed that kind of thing happening a lot (spanking) several times, the last 2 times we were at Disney World (this year and last year). Since we're going to be starting a family soon after we get married next year, we vowed to ourselves that we wouldn't ever spank our kids, for as long as we live. We'd use other alternatives of discipline (time-out, loss of privilege, etc.) to get through to them, as much as possible. I've heard that seems to work a little more effectively than spanking.

       

Samantha


----------



## PrincessPatty

GroovyWheeler said:
			
		

> It's sad when something like that, happens. I've seen parents in other places where I've visited, doing it too, and it just makes me sad to see that happen. I remember my mom and dad doing that to me (my mom was raised in the South, and my dad's dad was a firm believer in hard discipline like spanking), but not in public. They used their hands though. And, my fiance' and I have witnessed that kind of thing happening a lot (spanking) several times, the last 2 times we were at Disney World (this year and last year). Since we're going to be starting a family soon after we get married next year, we vowed to ourselves that we wouldn't ever spank our kids, for as long as we live. We'd use other alternatives of discipline (time-out, loss of privilege, etc.) to get through to them, as much as possible. I've heard that seems to work a little more effectively than spanking.
> 
> 
> 
> Samantha



Just a small vent:
Beating a child with a belt is wayyy to harsh, discusting even.  I will disagree with you now on spanking.  My parents spanked me.  Not EVERY time I did something wrong, but when I really deserved it.  (I did cause some havoc in public when I was small)  My dad would take me to the restroom or outside, and we would talk about why I was getting spanked, I did deserve it.  Would you rather be in a restaurant (true story - I did) where a little girl who has taken off her shoes and socks, being fairly loud, and throwing mashed potatoes at your party?  I wouldnt have cared if my parents said, 'were taking away their dessert' I would have continued to act out.  I dont have a problem with spanking in certain situations, and taking a belt to someone is just horrible.


----------



## HUFF590

My oh my gosh, was in the mens bathroom all the tolits where taken so this man used the sink.


----------



## MELSMICE

PrincessPatty said:
			
		

> Just a small vent:
> Beating a child with a belt is wayyy to harsh, discusting even.  I will disagree with you now on spanking.  My parents spanked me.  Not EVERY time I did something wrong, but when I really deserved it.  (I did cause some havoc in public when I was small)  My dad would take me to the restroom or outside, and we would talk about why I was getting spanked, I did deserve it.  Would you rather be in a restaurant (true story - I did) where a little girl who has taken off her shoes and socks, being fairly loud, and throwing mashed potatoes at your party?  I wouldnt have cared if my parents said, 'were taking away their dessert' I would have continued to act out.  I dont have a problem with spanking in certain situations, and taking a belt to someone is just horrible.



I don't want to turn this into a debate thread about spanking but I just don't honestly see the good in it.  

A few times my oldest DD acted out in public places.  We promptly left where we were.  That was punishment enough for her because they were places she wanted to be.  

Again, don't want this to be a debate, but like you disagreed with the previous poster about not spanking your children, I disagree with you about spanking them.  

Off my soapbox now!


----------



## laura001

Man...where am I when all of this goes on?  Some of it is quite funny, some gross and some just out of this world.  It has been fun reading!


----------



## Talking Hands

GDUL said:
			
		

> It's funny that the subject of dogs was brought up - we were at WDW from 10/22 through 10/29 and noticed people with dogs (they weren't service dogs) on at least 3 different occasions at the parks. We didn't see any dogs in the parks but noticed them just outside of the park gates - twice at the Magic Kingdom and once outside of the Animal Kingdom. In all of the years that we have been visiting WDW this is the first time that we have noticed this - and to see it so many times, it was just strange (not shocking, I guess - LOL!). It could be that they were denied entrance to the parks with their dogs and were returning to their cars or maybe they were picking up their dogs from Disney's kennels.


Are you sure they weren't in training.  Several of the organizations in the area bring dogs to the parks to make sure they get accustomed to large crowds
Also it is no longer permissible to ask for documentation for a service dog under ADA so people may be abusing this law


----------



## laura001

lucysdad said:
			
		

> Memph1s:
> 
> Couldn't agree more. But the biggest problem is those *@#$*@ morons usually have 5 or 6 kids. It wasn't at Disney, but I once witnessed a father totally verbally abusing his tiny son who was wailing and cowering. He saw me watching and gave me that, "You know, kids" look. I looked back at him and said, "You're disgusting, only a man should be a father" He started toward me, but my large size (6-3, 240) stopped him. I wish he would think about that when he bullies his woefully outsized little boy. I wish people would not ignore this behavior, but speak up and call attention to it.




I agree also...I happen to live beside someone that treats their son like that, unfortunately, these kids don't stand a chance and most will repeat the cycle.  Am still trying to understand when they will wake up and figure it out.  Imagine your 5 year old son yelling at you and saying, "No, I am not going in the house, you are an a......e", then the parent yelling back, "shut your f.....n mouth or I am going to slap you so hard it will knock your head off."   Hmmm....wonder why the kid yells and uses these words?  These people are bullies and abusive and the mentoring they are doing with their children is a shame.   

On another note,  different cultures worry about different things...I think anyway.   I was in England a few weeks ago and there was a foreign family with a young child in a stoller and the child had a plastic bag over it's head, the mother was sitting there watching this and talking to someone else...guess it was no big deal to her.  I am sure the child was fine, but I had a heart attack!  go figure...


----------



## jann1033

laura001 said:
			
		

> .
> 
> On another note,  different cultures worry about different things...I think anyway.   I was in England a few weeks ago and there was a foreign family with a young child in a stoller and the child had a plastic bag over it's head, the mother was sitting there watching this and talking to someone else...guess it was no big deal to her.  I am sure the child was fine, but I had a heart attack!  go figure...



 evidently they are _not_ the same culture as the poster who wrote about how europeans think americans are stupid for having to write things like "not a toy .do not put on head" on plastic bags


----------



## Disneyrsh

Talking Hands said:
			
		

> Are you sure they weren't in training.  Several of the organizations in the area bring dogs to the parks to make sure they get accustomed to large crowds
> Also it is no longer permissible to ask for documentation for a service dog under ADA so people may be abusing this law




Don't service dogs need to have some sort of official vest that they wear to designate them as such?  And, I'm sorry, but service dogs for anxiety is ludicrous! 

 I told my two young daughters that some people are sneaking dogs into disney (we're all dog lovers) and they said "but where do they poop?"  Very good question, young grasshoppers.


----------



## GDUL

Talking Hands said:
			
		

> Are you sure they weren't in training.  Several of the organizations in the area bring dogs to the parks to make sure they get accustomed to large crowds



I didn't see anything on the dogs stating that they were in training.  The people walking the dogs weren't wearing any type of clothing from any organization either.  They could have been in training but I didn't see anything suggesting that they were though.  It was just odd to run into so many people with dogs on our last trip!


----------



## Superjoint_Ritual

This past Oct I was staying at the PC resort.There were 2 young girls(looked about 12 or 13) with their grandmother infront of me at EP. I heard the grandmother ask one of them "which bottle did they want". The girl pointed to a bottle of vodka that was behind the counter area. I thought the grandmother was joking,but nope she bought the vodka for the 2 girls. 

I was right behind them while they exited EP. The grandmother handed them the bag and told them to be careful/not to get caught. They thanked her and told her she was the best grandmother in the world. lol


----------



## metsfan11

Superjoint_Ritual said:
			
		

> This past Oct I was staying at the PC resort.There were 2 young girls(looked about 12 or 13) with their grandmother infront of me at EP. I heard the grandmother ask one of them "which bottle did they want". The girl pointed to a bottle of vodka that was behind the counter area. I thought the grandmother was joking,but nope she bought the vodka for the 2 girls.
> 
> I was right behind them while they exited EP. The grandmother handed them the bag and told them to be careful/not to get caught. They thanked her and told her she was the best grandmother in the world. lol





haha as wrong as that is i think its very funny lol


----------



## GoofieRuthie

Superjoint_Ritual said:
			
		

> This past Oct I was staying at the PC resort.There were 2 young girls(looked about 12 or 13) with their grandmother infront of me at EP. I heard the grandmother ask one of them "which bottle did they want". The girl pointed to a bottle of vodka that was behind the counter area. I thought the grandmother was joking,but nope she bought the vodka for the 2 girls.
> 
> I was right behind them while they exited EP. The grandmother handed them the bag and told them to be careful/not to get caught. They thanked her and told her she was the best grandmother in the world. lol




How cruel!!! 


She bought them vodka with NO chaser?!? For shame!!  *snicker*


----------



## Stacerita

GoofieRuthie said:
			
		

> How cruel!!!
> 
> 
> She bought them vodka with NO chaser?!? For shame!!  *snicker*




Thats exactly what I was thinking.  That was the real shocker of the story IMO.


----------



## mcreddies

Have been reading this thread for the last few evenings and have throughly enjoyed it, am on about page 63 at the moment.   

in July 2004 we were staying at the ASM in the Mighty Ducks section we were swimming quite late about 10 at night and due to the hot weather the pool was still very busy.  Was with DH and keeping a watchful eye on DD age 7 as she had just learnt to swim, I noticed an older lady in her bathing costume standing on the stairs of the pool and pointing towards the middle of the pool, there in the middle of the pool were two children a boy and girl who had got out their depth and the boy was holding the girl under the water.  I swam out to them and lifted the boy off the girl, he was crying and clinging to me almost with a stranglehold, pulled the the girl up and got them back to a depth were I could stand.  The children were very upset, finally managed to speak to them only to find that they were brother and sister and the older lady who had been  pointing was infact their grandmother.   Took them back to her and she explained that she and her grandson could not swim and her grandaughter had only just learnt. All the while the two lifeguards had not even noticed as they were too busy chatting to some bikini clad young ladies. DH was furious and did not hesitate to give them a piece of his mind.

Next one is not so serious  
Was in AK this September with the family and we had just finished getting soaked on Kali River Rapids, we were having a break eating some ice cream and I was just having a chat with DS.  He chatting away quite happily when suddening he stopped talking, mouth open, ice lolly stopped midway to his mouth,  OMG had he been struck down by a strange virus???? Turned around to see what had  him so enthralled, only to be confronted by a group of young ladies, who for whatever reason had forgotton to put on their bras that morning when they were getting dressed and were now soaked through on the Kali River Rapid leaving their T-Shirts completely transparent.  Was slightly shocked at this, however was more relieved that DS had in fact not lost his power of speech and  was just being 16.


----------



## DisneyMom5

I thought of another one...

My littlest ones and I were waiting for dh and older kids to ride Soarin.  We were sitting in the food court table area.
A family near us brought out their cooler and lunch stuff, which amounted to meat, cheese, mayo, bread, all separate.  Now that was not shocking, as I thought packing everything separate was smart.  No soggy sandwiches.
What was shocking was that for their child they got out little packets of pb and j that they must have gotten off a condiment display at a hotel comp breakfast or something and made her sandwich.
I am not condemning, mind you.  On our honeymoon trip to WDW (which was a wedding gift) we were so poor we could only afford to eat once a day.  So I totally understand saving bucks.  It was just a bit weird to realize they were feeding their child stuff they had gleaned.
And even more shocking that my six kids were eating for free because we got the free dining plan.

And a nice one...
Same location I was visiting with a nice older lady who told me that she and her dh had come to WDW for their anniv. (I think 50th) with one of their children, only to find that their ENTIRE family, including children and grandchildren they did not get to see very often, had come to surprise them.
Not shocking for me, but a very happy shock for them.  The joy in this woman's eyes was wonderful.  They were having the time of their lives.  LOL


----------



## GEM

GroovyWheeler said:
			
		

> It's sad when something like that, happens. I've seen parents in other places where I've visited, doing it too, and it just makes me sad to see that happen. I remember my mom and dad doing that to me (my mom was raised in the South, and my dad's dad was a firm believer in hard discipline like spanking), but not in public. They used their hands though.



OK.  I gotta ask.  What does your mom being raised in the south have to do with it?  I've lived my whole life in the south and I'v never been spanked and I've never spanked my son.  I don't even know any parnets who spank - in public or in private.  I think you'd be hard pressed to pass off spanking as a "southern" thing.   We're really pretty civilized down here these days.


----------



## jann1033

Maleficent13 said:
			
		

> Went about 3 weeks ago and here's a little etiquette tip:
> 
> If you are going to wear a micro-mini...so micro that I can see the bottom of your "cheeks"...and a thong, please, please do not insert your hand up your skirt to pick the thong out...twice...right in front of me.  If you don't want a piece of lycra up your booty, then don't wear a thong!
> 
> And a question: if you wear the micro-mini and the thong to be attractive to others, does it not occur to you that perhaps the above mentioned activity severely decreases that attractiveness?


----------



## tinkerbellmom31

:::bump:::


----------



## thatduffgirl

Wow... how crazy that I read this whole thing, I guess that this proves I have no life  . Around page 85 I remembered my own funny story:

My husband, DD and I were on ToT around 2000, when they had the bar across the whole seat instead of individual belts. Somehow, we got split up, my husband was in front with DD, and I was in back in between two sisters. They were hilarious (I wish I could remember their names, they were total Disneyholics, I wonder if they are on this board???)

Anyway, I ended up seated in between the sisters, and we start the ride. As they pull the lap bar down, I realize that although I am far from petite, these two sisters are holding the lap bar up about 10 inches above my lap with their...abundance.

I know many of you can see where this is headed, but I didn't realize what would happen until it was too late...gravity was not my friend! When the ride would shoot down, I would shoot up, hit the bar, then come crashing down. The sisters are laughing, I am laughing, and they are yelling at each other, "Hold her down! Hold her down!" so they both grab a shoulder and help me keep my tush in the seat. We got off the ride laughing hysterically together, it was great! Of course, I could have done without the bruises on my bum and stomach, but it was a fun ride nonetheless.

We get to go back next week on the 12th! I am so excited for my first time at Disney at Christmas, and I definitely WON'T be drinking out of the public fountain anymore, YUCK!

Milette


----------



## IloveWINNIEthePOOH

During our spring break this year we decided to go to the GF and chill on the beach for awhile after Wishes one night. After time, and a few head drops of sleepiness, we decided it was time to head back. We put on our shoes, head through the lobby and out to the busses. 

Well, once we left the lobby and were outside we saw this long, shiny black limo, guys in tuxes, and girls in bridesmaid dresses. Yeap, a typical wedding, or so we thought. While we are all commenting on how beautiful the dresses are I comment to my mom "Oh I wonder where the bride is! I'd love to see her dress!!" Not even 5 seconds later, around the corner comes the dress- gorgeous, long, sparkling and......ON A MAN!!!   Oh yes! 
Now, the signifigant other required for two people to get married was not in sight, so possiblity exists that they got a little tipsy at the recepetion and decided to swap wardrobes.   If not, I don't know what happened!
It caught all 5 of us off guard and took us a bit to regain ourselves and head back to the busses!! 
Let's just say that night we were looking for the bride in a tux!!!


----------



## BonnieA

Just got back from the parks.  I really looked for shocking things to report but pickings were slim.  
There was only one thing that stands out as odd.  Leaving Epcot one very cold night after illuminations, we noticed a man wearing something on his head.  It turned out to be a pair of toddler pants worn over the head like a stocking cap, pulled over ears with the two legs dangling down.  And it still had the tags on it.  I suspect it was purchased as a souvenier or gift and it was being put to good use in the cold.


----------



## HarryLeg

Back in late June of 2003 I stoped outside of 'El Rio' in the Mexican Pavilian at Epcot to wait for my wife and son. There was stroler parking to the right and the thing I noticed was a unattended sleeping baby in one of the strollers. I waited until my wife and son arrived and got a CM. The Dad finally showed up after several Mmnutes and had been wondering around the pavillion and couldn't see anything wrong with what he had done. The Mom and another child showed up and Mom was angry with dad (rightfully so), she had left the baby with the Dad while she and other child were somewhere else thinking the baby would be fine. I felt so sorry for the wife and children.


----------



## ironz

Oh, I'll add one from MVMCP last week...

The Christmas Country Bears show was filling up.  Of course, there is always at least one person who won't do the whole "move across the row" thing.  People were filling in every other row, and her row was at a standstill because of this woman, her husband, and 2 kids plopped right in the middle of their row.  The CM asked everyone to move all the way to the right, and people were wondering if she was going to move.  Several people wondered if she just didn't understand English.  Then my friend saw her tell her husband, "I don't want to move."  So everyone else on that aisle had to step over them.  In the meantime, as people were settling in, it turns out she was nursing her daughter during this escapade...and the girl was at least 3 if not 4!   Good time to draw extra attention to yourself, "lady"!!


----------



## snoopy5386

here is my shocker. 

Picture it, Easter Break at Cosmic Rays around 6:30 pm, prime dinner time. The place is packed, and I mean packed 20-30 minute lines etc. I am up in the front waiting for my food and near me are two gentlemen who have been waiting 10-15 mins for a veggie burger, which while it seems like a long time, this place was super busy, one of the busiest days of the year I am sure. They are harrassing the poor counter people and then harrassing a manager who they are complaining to about how it took her 8 mins to show up to talk to them. One of the guys gets so mad about the stupid veggie burger he jumps the counter and starts strangling the manager CM, knocking over cups of soda and other peoples food in the process. I left right then, so I don't know what happened, but boy was that scary.....I'm pretty sure he didn't get his veggie burger and probably got kicked out of the park.


----------



## disneymama73

My kids were so horrible on our last trip, I keep checking this thread to see if we've made it on here yet.  LOL


----------



## PoohMommy

Not so much shocking as unexpected:

DH and I were at MK in Nov 2003, and one of our favorite rides is the TTA.  The crowds were light when we went, and TTA was always a walk-on ride.  Once there was some large group of kids (around age 10? 12?) that got on the TTA about a train length in front of us.  Multiple times during the ride, the CM would announce something on the speaker like "For your safety and others, please remain in your seats."  Every time we went into a tunnel area (past Buzz, etc.), we'd here this announcement.  Eventually, we realized that the kids in front of us were car-hopping.  We could occasionally see their shadows as the stood on top of a seat and jumped to another car.  So dangerous!  Finally, inside Space Mountain, the TTA came to a complete stop and a CM with a flashlight walked to their seats.  I don't know what the CM said, but it worked because the kids quieted immediately and stayed quiet for the rest of the ride, what little there was left of it. By the time DH and I got back to the TTA hub, the kids were gone.  Those kids definitely needed chaperones, and I applaud the CMs who disciplined them.  (I'm sure the CMs had to do so for liability purposes, but they shouldn't have to put up with that kind of behavior.)


----------



## sfbank

We just got back & I too looked for shocking moments.  Did not experience too many, just a couple that stick out in my mind.  The first one was at the airport and was not so much shocking, I just couldn't believe someone would say the comment out loud for everyone to hear.  We were checking in with Magical Express and went to the line for the Boardwalk.  I heard a mother comment to her husband and kids while pointing to the deluxe lines "Look, those people are staying at the rich resorts.  We don't spend enough time in our room to pay that much."  I just don't know why the comment had to be made.
Next, while waiting in line for Voyage of the Little Mermaid, two young adults, probably around 19 or 20 were literally making out in the line.  He was rubbing her down and would give everyone a side view of their french kissing.    Not something that my DD or any other kid needed to see.  I made a loud comment but they were oblivious.
Last one not so shocking but funny.  Our Magic Express bus broke down on the way back to the airport.  So there we are with about 30 other people standing on the side of the interstate with our luggage.  I'll bet it was quite a sight!!!


----------



## LorlovesStitch

disneymama73 said:
			
		

> My kids were so horrible on our last trip, I keep checking this thread to see if we've made it on here yet.  LOL




Oh, my God!  I am reading this for the exact same reason!!! Actually only one of my DDs was terrible! If you were in the "World" between 11/30 and 12/6 and heard a 5 year old complaining that the lines were long, she was bored, characters are stupid, and she would never be in another picture for the rest of her life, then you saw us!  

The only other somewhat "shocking" thing that happened on our trip was on POC, our DDs first times on the ride!    Our boat was stopped just before the little drop in the dark and a CM voice on a loudspeaker said "Please turn off your video camera light!"  Suddenly we realized that the people in the back of our boat were videotaping the ride!  They seemed oblivious to the fact that this "voice" was directed at them.     The request was again politely given.  Then the CM started to sound annoyed "TURN OFF YOUR VIDEO LIGHT!!"  Finally they got the picture and the ride finally continued.  To add to the hilarity, we were in the second row, and the woman in the front of the boat was obviously on the ride for the first time.  She had noticed a little water on the seat when we boarded and started complaining that she didn't want to get wet!  Well, when we were waiting at the top of the "drop" for the morons to turn off their light, she was panicking and putting her sweatshirt hood up!    Finally we went down and she screamed like a baby, and of course, did NOT get wet


----------



## Cinderella94

Wow......some of these are very funny but some are just.....ugh....


----------



## Syrreal

sfbank said:
			
		

> Next, while waiting in line for Voyage of the Little Mermaid, two young adults, probably around 19 or 20 were literally making out in the line.  He was rubbing her down and would give everyone a side view of their french kissing.    Not something that my DD or any other kid needed to see.  I made a loud comment but they were oblivious.



lol....if that was about 10 yrs ago....I went to the world with a bf and he kept trying to get some public displays of affection going on....that led to me yelling at him in the middle of MK no "Stop Grabbing ME!!!"...got a lot of stares that time.   I could have been on this list!!!


----------



## tinkerbellmom31




----------



## pezpam

snoopy5386 said:
			
		

> here is my shocker.
> One of the guys gets so mad about the stupid veggie burger he jumps the counter and starts strangling the manager CM, knocking over cups of soda and other peoples food in the process. I left right then, so I don't know what happened, but boy was that scary.....I'm pretty sure he didn't get his veggie burger and probably got kicked out of the park.



LOL. It's funny, but as a vegetarian who enjoys eating at Cosmic Rays and usually gets the veggie burger, all I can think is "The veggie burgers aren't THAT good!"


----------



## Teresa Pitman

I wrote about this in an earlier post but it really belongs here.

Last week we were at Turtle Talk, and a little girl (who looked maybe 2) in the audience was screaming and crying and begging to be taken out. When Crush appeared, she screamed even more. Crush said "Hey, dude, your little one doesn't really want to be here. I think you should take her out." or something similar. Well, the girl's father (who had been ignoring her screams up until now) begins YELLING at Crush (note to parents: when you find yourself yelling at animated characters, things are not going well) that he had already had a fight with Disney, he wanted to leave but they wouldn't give him his money back, and he wasn't going until he got his money back. 

Some of the other guests told him that he was being a terrible father and he yelled at them too. Crush said "You need to chill out, dude." and tried to go on with the show. The poor little girl continued to cry (I'm sure having her father yelling at everyone hadn't done much to enhance her Disney experience.) I heard him saying to her, as she begged to leave, "We'll go when someone from Disney gives Daddy his money back."

Finally security arrived and the man and daughter were removed. The entire audience cheered. But I felt so bad for that little girl. I really hope security called children's services to meet them as they escorted that guy out of the park.

Teresa


----------



## UrsulasShadow

mcreddies said:
			
		

> Next one is not so serious
> Was in AK this September with the family and we had just finished getting soaked on Kali River Rapids, we were having a break eating some ice cream and I was just having a chat with DS.  He chatting away quite happily when suddening he stopped talking, mouth open, ice lolly stopped midway to his mouth,  OMG had he been struck down by a strange virus???? Turned around to see what had  him so enthralled, only to be confronted by a group of young ladies, who for whatever reason had forgotton to put on their bras that morning when they were getting dressed and were now soaked through on the Kali River Rapid leaving their T-Shirts completely transparent.  Was slightly shocked at this, however was more relieved that DS had in fact not lost his power of speech and  was just being 16.


    I have a DS15, and I just can imagine him in the same situation!


----------



## Cinderella94

Teresa Pitman said:
			
		

> I wrote about this in an earlier post but it really belongs here.
> 
> Last week we were at Turtle Talk, and a little girl (who looked maybe 2) in the audience was screaming and crying and begging to be taken out. When Crush appeared, she screamed even more. Crush said "Hey, dude, your little one doesn't really want to be here. I think you should take her out." or something similar. Well, the girl's father (who had been ignoring her screams up until now) begins YELLING at Crush *(note to parents: when you find yourself yelling at animated characters, things are not going well)* that he had already had a fight with Disney, he wanted to leave but they wouldn't give him his money back, and he wasn't going until he got his money back.
> 
> Some of the other guests told him that he was being a terrible father and he yelled at them too. Crush said "You need to chill out, dude." and tried to go on with the show. The poor little girl continued to cry (I'm sure having her father yelling at everyone hadn't done much to enhance her Disney experience.) I heard him saying to her, as she begged to leave, "We'll go when someone from Disney gives Daddy his money back."
> 
> Finally security arrived and the man and daughter were removed. The entire audience cheered. But I felt so bad for that little girl. I really hope security called children's services to meet them as they escorted that guy out of the park.
> 
> Teresa



Wow...some people.
But the part I put in bold...that is too funny!!!!


----------



## musicalSaranader

I agree with Cinderella!


----------



## illiram

Just returned Saturday  - after reading this thread I guess my little ones (and us big people) weren't all that misbehaved!   

I was saddened, however, to see a frustrated Mom giving a bare-bottomed (yes pants pulled down and across her lap) spanking to her ~4 year old DD right at the entrance to the Judge's Tent in Toon Town.  I realize that you never know the circumstances surrounding these events - but come on...


----------



## LindsayDunn228

I just returned this past Sunday. Happily, I didn't really see many shocking things. The only thing I found myself shaking my head at was seeing teenage girls wearing shorts so short you could see all their goodies but wearing sweatshirts on top. Oooooookay.


----------



## arminnie

LindsayDunn228 said:
			
		

> The only thing I found myself shaking my head at was seeing teenage girls wearing shorts so short you could see all their goodies but wearing sweatshirts on top. Oooooookay.


 
A friend of mine told me about going to a beach in Northern California in November.  She later found out this was a nude beach.  She saw a guy jogging with a big heavy sweater on (it was cold), tennis shoes, and nothing else.  I can't help but laugh when I think of what a sight that must have been.


----------



## MI mom of 3

bump  more please


----------



## chattyann

Some of these are so amusing. We will be going in Feb. so I figured I should read up on
the things to look for. LOL


----------



## NotUrsula

> I don't know what the CM said, but it worked because the kids quieted immediately and stayed quiet for the rest of the ride, what little there was left of it.



I'm guessing he told them what happens to people who car-hop on the TTA. That is the deadliest ride in the MK, in real terms.  Two people have been killed on the one at Disneyland doing that; both of them teens. I understand that their deaths were quite gruesome.


----------



## ujpest_doza

bridgettesmom said:
			
		

> We had a CM shocked us with his un-disney attitude on our last trip.This was the first time ever in 20 + trips.I guess I did not expect his kind of "my mistake,I don't care attitude".It shocked me so much is still bugs me to this day(happened last november).I really don't want to go over what happened,I did go to city hall on our way out of MK that day to report him and they were supposed to take care of it.I did received the right disney attitude there.All this time ,I had such wonderful memories at MK to be ruined by this idiot  . Sorry, reading all these posts reminded me of "the incident" .



We had a rude CM on the entrance gate to AK last year.
I had DD in a stroller (aged 13 months at the time) and had gone to the side of the gate to push the stroller through.
The (pretty old guy) CM opened the gate and i put my ticket through the machine and i started to walk through. He very rudely blocked the way and said in a very unpolite fashion "What about her?" while pointing at  DD who was obviously too young to have to buy a ticket. I replied (equally rudely as i was annoyed) "She doesn't need one she isn't old enough" to which he replied all defensive " Gee okay buddy i had to ask!".

My DW said i was a bit rude to him, but i think i had good right to be because he was pretty rude first and although DD was (and still is) big for her age she was obviously aged under 3 at the time.


----------



## ujpest_doza

colaz said:
			
		

> I just want to say that I think it is totally acceptable for parents to bring their opposite sex children with them into the bathroom.  I've never thought about it being more inappropriate for girls to be brought into the men's bathroom...but I can see that too.  I've actually personally taken two girls to the bathroom at separate times into the ladies restroom...once when a father asked me and another time when a middle-school aged guy (brother?) asked me.  Total strangers.  LOL, I guess I must look trustworthy.  Mwhahaha lol just kidding



I agree, but unfortunately my DD (2 1/2) doesn't!

It's difficult sometimes when we're out without my DW and she needs to go as i have to to either take her to a Disabled Persons Toilet or (if i'm lucky) a baby change station that has a toddler toilet. If i try and take her in the Gents toilets she goes berzerk!

Recently at a soft play centre a member of staff had to take her into the "little girls" toilets for me because she screamed and point blank refused to use "the little boys toilets"!


----------



## bigmerle1966

Just returned yesterday and have a few

We were in Epcot one afternoon and were in the play area at the exit to Mission space, can't remember the name. This little girl comes out of the children's climbing area, crying hysterically calling for her daddy. This family was standing there right were she was and the mom started talking to her. Another lady came up to her as well and they asked her what her daddy's name was. The one lady stayed with her and the other one went through the whole place calling this fathers name, then she went and got a CM, who took the little girl by the hand and walked her around. They came back to the entrance to the climbing area and right there standing to one side was the child's father. This man had been standing there the entire time this was going on watching.

Another day we were leaving MGM, taking the tram to our van, when suddenly the tram came to an abrubt stop, hard enough that my head snapped back. As we are sitting there wondering what is going on this woman walks from in front of the tram, she had gone over the little railing that is supposed to block anyone from the tram driveway, right into the trams path. She kept walking, totally oblivious.


----------



## ujpest_doza

Something that really annoys me is people saving tables in fast food restaurants (not just at Disney but anywhere) while there are people who have stood in line for their food and can't find an empty table anywhere.

We have had a couple of incidents at MK due to this.

A couple of years back we had an arguement with some people saving tables while our food was getting cold in Cosmic Rays. We had actually (eventually) sat down and ate our meal and some people who had been saving tables hadn't even got to their table to start eating.

Last year we a similar arguement in a little pavilion type place in Fantasyland (near the Caroussell). The place was busy and me DW and DD in stroller had got our food/drinks and were looking for a table. we eventually happened upon a big round table that would seat about 10 people and it was empty so we sat down (we only needed 2 seats). DD was hot and was crying so i got out of my chair to get her some medicine to cool/calm her down. As i got up from getting the medicine out of the bag on the back of her stroller and went to sit back down 2 men came over quickly and as i sat down they said "uh these are our seats". I said no, we were sitting here and i have just been getting something out of this bag on the stroller. He then pointed at a woman who was standing with her back to us looking the other way on the other side of the table with a stroller and said thats my wife and she has been saving this table for us (i can't remember seeing her when we sat down and if she was there she certainly didn't say anything to us). I got annoyed at this point and said "look, we have our food and were here before you, its a big table with plenty of other seats why don't you just sit down and share the table." .At this point the woman butted in saying "No, this our table you move." i refused and turned my back on them and after a minute or so instead of just sitting in the remaining seats they made a big fuss about finding somewhere else when there was plenty of space for them at our big table.

I am pretty sure there are signs telling you not to save tables and to get your food first.


----------



## disneyaggie

ujpest_doza said:
			
		

> I got annoyed at this point and said "look, we have our food and were here before you, its a big table with plenty of other seats why don't you just sit down and share the table."


Sounds like a great compromise to me! Too bad they did not sit with y'all and enjoy meeting some new folks!


----------



## krystyana

Ok...just got back late last night and had an awesome time but had some "shocking" things thrown in too!  I'll start with the mild and work up to the worst.  We were absolutely floored by the amount of line jumping,  people showing up last minute for parades and trying to crowd you out, and general rude behavior.  Ah...where to begin.....first shock..  .the amount of grown men who apparently feel it is acceptable to pick their nose in public areas, and we're not talking a little rub here...knuckle deep!!!  Then a delightful woman ran over my 4year old DS with an ECV and then proceeded to blame him for the incident saying he ran out in front of her...even though he was standing right next to me    That left a nice purple bruise!  We also tried to play in the children's area near Winnie the Pooh...wow....I could never imagine leaving children that little unattended but apparently I was in the minority that day.  There was a child actually pushing other children down the slide and pulling hair and no parent in sight!  We also went to MGM and I ran into the bathroom when I was on my way out I heard a woman screaming at a child and heard repeated hitting sounds, and believe me this was no little crack on the butt...horrible...I tried to tell the woman it was excessive but she was far too involved in delivering the punishment to pay me any mind but I found the first CM I could and told her about the situation so she could call security or something.  My husband said he saw this woman before she had gone into the bathroom and she had whipped the poor child's pants down in the street and started hitting before she even went into the bathroom.  What a happy memory for that poor child!

Please don't get me wrong...overall our trip was wonderful and we had some absolute magic too, singing bus drivers, beautiful decorations, etc!  We actually probably gave some others some shocks too....like when DS had a total meltdown on the bus....


----------



## Gymbomom

ujpest_doza said:
			
		

> Something that really annoys me is people saving tables in fast food restaurants (not just at Disney but anywhere) while there are people who have stood in line for their food and can't find an empty table anywhere.
> 
> We have had a couple of incidents at MK due to this.
> 
> A couple of years back we had an arguement with some people saving tables while our food was getting cold in Cosmic Rays. We had actually (eventually) sat down and ate our meal and some people who had been saving tables hadn't even got to their table to start eating.
> 
> Last year we a similar arguement in a little pavilion type place in Fantasyland (near the Caroussell). The place was busy and me DW and DD in stroller had got our food/drinks and were looking for a table. we eventually happened upon a big round table that would seat about 10 people and it was empty so we sat down (we only needed 2 seats). DD was hot and was crying so i got out of my chair to get her some medicine to cool/calm her down. As i got up from getting the medicine out of the bag on the back of her stroller and went to sit back down 2 men came over quickly and as i sat down they said "uh these are our seats". I said no, we were sitting here and i have just been getting something out of this bag on the stroller. He then pointed at a woman who was standing with her back to us looking the other way on the other side of the table with a stroller and said thats my wife and she has been saving this table for us (i can't remember seeing her when we sat down and if she was there she certainly didn't say anything to us). I got annoyed at this point and said "look, we have our food and were here before you, its a big table with plenty of other seats why don't you just sit down and share the table." .At this point the woman butted in saying "No, this our table you move." i refused and turned my back on them and after a minute or so instead of just sitting in the remaining seats they made a big fuss about finding somewhere else when there was plenty of space for them at our big table.
> 
> I am pretty sure there are signs telling you not to save tables and to get your food first.




Wow....

The 2nd situation ITA with you.....big table no reason not to share it with you. I would have ignored them too.

But, 1st situation....no way...that makes no sense. Why would I stand around and let my food get cold if I can send my dh to save us a table with our children.

I have been to Disney many times and NEVER seen anything about not saving tables, that is almost laughable.....


----------



## disneymama73

I have to agree with you, Gymbomom!  I always wait at a table while my husband gets the food.  Sometimes I have the kids with me, sometimes they stay with my husband and "help" him.  LOL!  But until there is something in writing stating that you may not save a table, I will continue to do so.  It's hard enough finding a table for five, and I do not think saving a table is wrong.  We even go to a restaurant here at home that has a sign up which reads PLEASE FIND A TABLE BEFORE PLACING YOUR ORDER.  'Nuff said.


----------



## philaround

Pleae note that ujpest_doza's story is about a table that NO ONE was sitting at. A woman was standing on the other side of the table facing away. If you need to save a table for your family PLEASE sit at the table or don't complain when another family takes the table.

OK I'm off the soapbox now.


----------



## Gymbomom

philaround said:
			
		

> Pleae note that ujpest_doza's story is about a table that NO ONE was sitting at. A woman was standing on the other side of the table facing away. If you need to save a table for your family PLEASE sit at the table or don't complain when another family takes the table.
> 
> OK I'm off the soapbox now.




Yep, and I agreed with her on that one.....


----------



## KathyFP

I posted this previously....

We were waiting to watch Fantasmic this evening and a trio of teenagers where sitting two rows behind us. The row directly behind us was empty. These three teenagers thought it was funny to tell a women sitting next to us to sit down, she was blocking their view. No it was 6:00, show didn't start for an hour and the woman was taking off her backpack to sit down. Then ...........


They busted a package of ketchup on the sit in front of them and smeared it all over the seat. They were laughing like someone was watching a comedy show. A man sitting close got a CM and the teenagers received a warning.


----------



## LSUwest

We just got back a few days ago.  While boarding Soarin' at Epcot, we got to the front of the line.  The CM sorting the line into the loading areas was older with a raspy voice.  Here is how it went:

CM:  How many?

US: 2

CM:  Sh*t.  That messes up my count.  Line 2 (or whichever line she said)

We just kind of looked at each other and got in line.


----------



## musicalSaranader

KathyFP said:
			
		

> They busted a package of ketchup on the sit in front of them and smeared it all over the seat. They were laughing like someone was watching a comedy show. A man sitting close got a CM and the teenagers received a warning.



Just a warning?  I woulda had them clean it up!!


----------



## disneymama73

philaround said:
			
		

> Pleae note that ujpest_doza's story is about a table that NO ONE was sitting at. A woman was standing on the other side of the table facing away. If you need to save a table for your family PLEASE sit at the table or don't complain when another family takes the table.
> 
> OK I'm off the soapbox now.



Understood.  I was responding to:



> Something that really annoys me is people saving tables in fast food restaurants (not just at Disney but anywhere) while there are people who have stood in line for their food and can't find an empty table anywhere.



AND



> A couple of years back we had an arguement with some people saving tables while our food was getting cold in Cosmic Rays. We had actually (eventually) sat down and ate our meal and some people who had been saving tables hadn't even got to their table to start eating.



AND THIS



> I am pretty sure there are signs telling you not to save tables and to get your food first.



I agree that if you're saving a table for your party, you should sit at the table so people know it is taken, but I would have a real problem with someone arguing with me because I was saving a table for my family.  There is nothing wrong with securing a table for your family while your spouse goes to get the food.  JMO.  Now I'm off _my_ soapbox.


----------



## Talking Hands

Disneyrsh said:
			
		

> Don't service dogs need to have some sort of official vest that they wear to designate them as such? And, I'm sorry, but service dogs for anxiety is ludicrous!
> 
> I told my two young daughters that some people are sneaking dogs into disney (we're all dog lovers) and they said "but where do they poop?" Very good question, young grasshoppers.


No they don't have to have a vest.  My friend's guide dog has only a harness she wears.  Some with another church members service dog.  It has a small sign on it saying I'm working please do not pet me.

Disney does have back stage areas where service and guide dogs can relieve themselves.


----------



## Syrreal

disneyaggie said:
			
		

> Sounds like a great compromise to me! Too bad they did not sit with y'all and enjoy meeting some new folks!




exactly.  Last time we were at TL it started pouring so we decided to get some food while we waited to see if the storm would pass by quickly.  The food seating area was packed with other people doing the same thing.  It was literally standing room only.  Well, this really nice family from India (who had flown 40+ hours to get to Disney) offered to share their table with us.  There weren't enough chairs but we got to have a really great chat with them.  There was another family there too sharing the table...I think they were from NY.  We all had a great time.  
of course, the whole meal wasn't pleasant as a very rude woman decided that it would be great to almost knock me down so that she could walk passed me without so much as an excuse me.


----------



## kath1210

We just came back from a great split stay at Pop and the CR.  We had a good time at Pop - got several towel animals from our wonderful Mousekeeper.  The only bad thing happened when we were checking out on Friday, December 23.  For some reason, someone decided that 11 a.m. would be a good time to start power-washing the decks outside of our rooms.  Just as we were coming out loaded down with bags, they were spraying soapy water all over the walkways.  

As we started to slip and slide, I asked the employee if they could not find a better time to do this.  He got an attitude right away and said "I got a boss" or something like that.  I said that I was going to call to complain and he said, in a snotty tone, "You go ahead and do that, Lady."    Well I did call, and the lady in the manager's office that I spoke to was very surprised that they were doing this at check-out time.  She apologized and said she would make sure they stopped right away until a better time.

I am happy with the response from the manager's office, but I was shocked at the employee's defensive and snotty attitude.  I was also shocked by the lack of common sense on the part of whoever made this dumb decision.

The only other semi-shocking thing was one girl in Epcot who was wearing torn jeans.  They were torn in such a way that you could see the entire bottom of her butt cheek hanging out.  Lovely!


----------



## The Dark Dancer

hehe, big shock today!


This evening, We were having my Aunt, Uncle, and 2 cousins over to swap Christmas presents. While my Aunt, Mom and I were in the kitchen, I was leaning against the counter when I began to feel dizzy. Everything in my vision started getting dark. Then I passed out.   


I heard my Mom yell and I opened my eyes to see everyone staring at me. My head hurt like heck.  My Mom had saw me falling and, apparently, My head hit the counter really hard. So now I have a big purple bruise on my jaw. 

They took me into my Mom's room and I started to have a cold sweat. By this time my Dad had the car cranked and ready to go to the ER. (He had to move 2 cars out of the driveway.) Well, I didn't want to ruin Christmas for my family so I said I was fine. 

They checked my pulse and It was strong, but fast. I'm okay now, though. 


I have no Idea what happend to me. 


(Yes we are going to the Doctor in the morning!) lol


----------



## MELSMICE

kath1210 said:
			
		

> I am happy with the response from the manager's office, but I was shocked at the employee's defensive and snotty attitude.  I was also shocked by the lack of common sense on the part of whoever made this dumb decision.



This could have been a company contracted through Disney, so it may not have been a Disney cast member.  That doesn't excuse the rudeness at all, I'm just thinking "out loud".


----------



## kath1210

MELSMICE said:
			
		

> This could have been a company contracted through Disney, so it may not have been a Disney cast member.  That doesn't excuse the rudeness at all, I'm just thinking "out loud".



We did confirm that it was a Disney cast member.  That's the first thing the lady in the manager's office asked me, then she double-checked to confirm that he was a Disney employee.

I know we all have our bad days, and I was happy that the management was so sympathetic, so it was all in all not so bad.  I am just amazed at the lack of common sense sometimes.


----------



## CAD3655

Syrreal said:
			
		

> Last time we were at TL it started pouring so we decided to get some food while we waited to see if the storm would pass by quickly.  The food seating area was packed with other people doing the same thing.  It was literally standing room only.  Well, this really nice family from India (who had flown 40+ hours to get to Disney) offered to share their table with us.  There weren't enough chairs but we got to have a really great chat with them.  There was another family there too sharing the table...I think they were from NY.  We all had a great time.
> QUOTE]
> We were there at the beginning of December...Rained everyday...not fun...We offered the extra seats at our table all the time and met some really nice people.  It's Disney...spread some happiness!


----------



## ibleedblue

We returned from a stay at POP a week ago and received a couple of shocks while there.  DW and I are in the process of selling our house.  After six weeks on the market, wouldn't you know that my agent calls at 10PM the night before we leave telling us we have an offer and it'll be in tomorrow.  So we happily say ok and we'll take care of it by faxing back and forth while on vacation.  When we check in I ask about faxing and the CM tells me it's $1.00 per page for incoming faxes.  I thought that was steep, but was willing to pay the price.  It didn't dawn on me till later to ask about outgoing faxes.  Oh boy!!  Here was the shock....$5 for the first page and $4 for each additional page!!!!  We had 18 pages to send back!  Total bill would have been $91 for incoming and outgoing faxes.  DW and I reluctantly decided to take a day from our vacation and find a Kinkos or some place to fax from.  My agent called on Thurday and told us the papers were faxed and at the POP waiting for us.  That night was a MVMCP night for us, so we didn't get back till around 1am.  I checked with the front desk, and sure enough the faxes were there.  The super nice CM checked my room and said they hadn't been charged to the room yet and he didn't believe in charging people for that and to enjoy my night!  I asked if he could direct me to a local Office Depot or someplace like that where I could go in the morning and fax them back since I had $73 worth of stuff to send back.  He said if I brought it to him he'd take care of it for me!  So we hustled to the room, signed what need to be signed and the wonderful CM faxed all 18 pages back for us at no charge!!  What an excellent birthday that turned out to be for me!  He said management had no way to track fax activity.  I want to write the manager and compliment the service, but I don't want him to get in trouble!


----------



## disneyaggie

ibleedblue said:
			
		

> We returned from a stay at POP a week ago and received a couple of shocks while there.  DW and I are in the process of selling our house.  After six weeks on the market, wouldn't you know that my agent calls at 10PM the night before we leave telling us we have an offer and it'll be in tomorrow.  So we happily say ok and we'll take care of it by faxing back and forth while on vacation.  When we check in I ask about faxing and the CM tells me it's $1.00 per page for incoming faxes.  I thought that was steep, but was willing to pay the price.  It didn't dawn on me till later to ask about outgoing faxes.  Oh boy!!  Here was the shock....$5 for the first page and $4 for each additional page!!!!  We had 18 pages to send back!  Total bill would have been $91 for incoming and outgoing faxes.  DW and I reluctantly decided to take a day from our vacation and find a Kinkos or some place to fax from.  My agent called on Thurday and told us the papers were faxed and at the POP waiting for us.  That night was a MVMCP night for us, so we didn't get back till around 1am.  I checked with the front desk, and sure enough the faxes were there.  The super nice CM checked my room and said they hadn't been charged to the room yet and he didn't believe in charging people for that and to enjoy my night!  I asked if he could direct me to a local Office Depot or someplace like that where I could go in the morning and fax them back since I had $73 worth of stuff to send back.  He said if I brought it to him he'd take care of it for me!  So we hustled to the room, signed what need to be signed and the wonderful CM faxed all 18 pages back for us at no charge!!  What an excellent birthday that turned out to be for me!  He said management had no way to track fax activity.  I want to write the manager and compliment the service, but I don't want him to get in trouble!


YIKES! I think I would have fainted over those prices! What a nice guy! I am sure just knowing that he helped you was plenty enough of thanks for him.


----------



## SpectroMagic*o*

Darian said:
			
		

> Wowsers!!  What restaurant did this happen in?  i wonder what they were fighting about?  Its so tacky when married people do this kinda thing to each other.  I bet they use old refillable mugs and pool hop too...  grrrrrrr
> 
> Darian



Wow, _This_ is pretty shocking to me...I cant believe people find the time to get this irratated by people who use refillable mugs and pool hop. How does one point out a pool hopper anyway? I'd rather just relax by the pool than worry about who's here from another resort. Speaking of pools, one of the more shocking things I've seen was a kid who did #2 in the pool, they had to clear out the whole pool to clean it up. They call it Code Brown which I thought was pretty funny. I know some kids dont know better, but itdoes make you cringe.

 ug:


----------



## kgilchri

When I was interning at Universal I saw a few things that were really crazy but the worst thing I heard about was this young guy (16ish) who was riding Jurassic Park and he had sat incorrectly in the boat. Well, when they came down the big hill the bar crushed his lap and he lost one very valuable body part. It made me cringe and I'm not even a guy! 

Another was this guy who had recently returned from Iraq was pretty drunk and heading up the escalator at City Walk. Well, I guess he thought it was a good idea to sit on the railing while he rode up. He lost his balance and hit his head on the corner of the dining cart below. It was a horrible site.


----------



## Mariposa

We had a good shock on our stay at Pop Century.  

About two nights before we were supposed to leave we got a knock on our door at around 11:30 p.m.  It was someone from luggage, asking if we'd had any extra luggage delivered with ours??  (We'd checked in over a week earlier.)  They were vaguely rude and pretty insistent, but it really was no big deal..  about 4 minutes of our time and then they were on their way.  We could hear them knocking on the door of one of our neighbors just afterwards... We didn't call and complain or anything, just noted it as odd.

So, the next day we call the front desk to ask about the balance on our room (weren't really worried about it, but I do like to keep tabs) and it was faaaaaar lower than I knew it should be..  DFiance inquires about the last several charges and discovers that Pop Century has given us a $200 credit for 'luggage inconvenience.'  We make sure that they didn't wrongly apply that to our room (afraid it was meant for the person that lost the 'additional luggage' that may have been delivered to us???), but it appeared that they had given the credit to all the guests that had been disturbed the night before.  Wow.  How incredibly cool.


----------



## Gymbomom

Mariposa said:
			
		

> We had a good shock on our stay at Pop Century.
> 
> About two nights before we were supposed to leave we got a knock on our door at around 11:30 p.m.  It was someone from luggage, asking if we'd had any extra luggage delivered with ours??  (We'd checked in over a week earlier.)  They were vaguely rude and pretty insistent, but it really was no big deal..  about 4 minutes of our time and then they were on their way.  We could hear them knocking on the door of one of our neighbors just afterwards... We didn't call and complain or anything, just noted it as odd.
> 
> So, the next day we call the front desk to ask about the balance on our room (weren't really worried about it, but I do like to keep tabs) and it was faaaaaar lower than I knew it should be..  DFiance inquires about the last several charges and discovers that Pop Century has given us a $200 credit for 'luggage inconvenience.'  We make sure that they didn't wrongly apply that to our room (afraid it was meant for the person that lost the 'additional luggage' that may have been delivered to us???), but it appeared that they had given the credit to all the guests that had been disturbed the night before.  Wow.  How incredibly cool.



WOW!!!!!!

People have to raise a "stink" usually to get response from management!!


----------



## Chickkypoo

This shock didn't happen to me, it happened to my brother:

Last year when my brother was riding the bus back to PC after a night at Pleasure Island, he was on the bus alone with two very intoxicated women who were flirting with him (he didn't know these girls). At one point one of the girls said she really had to go pee, and couldn't hold it, so she proceeded to walk to the back of the bus, squat and relieve herself onto the back floor of the bus.

Needless to say, this didn't impress my brother, and when he stopped by my room to tell me this story, I was totally disgusted!   

What I couldn't understand is he said the bus driver didn't say a word to these girls!


----------



## jann1033

KathyFP said:
			
		

> I posted this previously....
> 
> We were waiting to watch Fantasmic this evening and a trio of teenagers where sitting two rows behind us. The row directly behind us was empty. These three teenagers thought it was funny to tell a women sitting next to us to sit down, she was blocking their view. No it was 6:00, show didn't start for an hour and the woman was taking off her backpack to sit down. Then ...........
> 
> 
> They busted a package of ketchup on the sit in front of them and smeared it all over the seat. They were laughing like someone was watching a comedy show. A man sitting close got a CM and the teenagers received a warning.



we saw a number of unrestrained bratty teenaged kids also. one group was harrassing a woman ( stranger to them) while waiting for the bus to dtd from gf pretty late ( 11or so) and weren't old enough to get into pi( at that time) so we wondered where in the world they were going. the cm standing there just ignored what was going on but the woman seemed really upset and glad when we got there as she had been alone at the stop with them . they were rude and obnoxious and one 18 yr old young man was all over a " just turned 14" yr old girl (his hands were _all _ over the place) . the rest were 14 and younger and from the conversation it sounded like they were staying at GF and just leaving for the "evening" .you just have to wonder what kind of parents do these kids have and where in the world are they. and if they thought the 18 yr old was "responsible" enough to look out for the younger ones they were nuttier than their kids!

the bratty kids with the catsup should have had to lick it up  imo


----------



## bigmerle1966

Chickkypoo said:
			
		

> This shock didn't happen to me, it happened to my brother:
> 
> Last year when my brother was riding the bus back to PC after a night at Pleasure Island, he was on the bus alone with two very intoxicated women who were flirting with him (he didn't know these girls). At one point one of the girls said she really had to go pee, and couldn't hold it, so she proceeded to walk to the back of the bus, squat and relieve herself onto the back floor of the bus.
> 
> Needless to say, this didn't impress my brother, and when he stopped by my room to tell me this story, I was totally disgusted!
> 
> What I couldn't understand is he said the bus driver didn't say a word to these girls!



Since they were drunk he probably didn't want to get into a confrontation with them. Drunk people can be quite happy one minute and lose their minds the next. The driver may also have had rules to follow with how to handle drunks.


----------



## Twinprincesses

In the playhouse disney line there was a little kid probably 7 shoved in a stroller and he was all alone with nobody else in site.  Right when the show was getting ready to let in about 9 people came to the line.  I guess they were using him to hold thier place.


----------



## Poohnatic

I saw the tail end of an shocking event.

Woman in her late 60s/early 70's in an ECV (a big, HEAVY one) at Epcot.  She apparently ran over the foot of a gentleman.  Wife was telling the CM's at Norway that they need to do something about it, her husband was in pain.

I saw the wife of the injured guy first, then I see this HUGE ECV, with a woman sitting on it, with a look on her face like she was just going for a casual visit in the park.  Her husband was getting into it with the guy who was obviously in a lot of pain about my wife just had double hip replacement, she needs this thing.   Injured man was yelling at the top of his lungs that he may need a foot replacement.

Shocking that the woman who did it didn't say one word, not an apology-NOTHING.  Her husband was of the mind that it was the guy's fault for standing in front of them in a very crowded area.  She wanted to go and she didn't care who she ran over.

Suzanne


----------



## HooKooDooKu

Biggest shock I can remember during a Disney trip was on a Disney Cruise.  I'm walking down the Aft stair case when I encounter a black labrador retriever that is by himself, trying to figure out how to get on the elevator.



Now this story does have a simple explanation...  it was 'Cash the wonder dog'.  For those that don't know, Cash is a service dog for Linda, a member of these boards.  Fortunately I had just passed Linda up on Deck 9, so I knew right where to lead him.  Apparently Cash had escaped from his cabin and when looking for Linda when the cabin steward came to clean.



My second story is not Disney related, but is both "shocking" and funny.  We were watching the movie "Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon" when a older gentleman comes into the movie with what appear to be his grandchildren (ages 5-7?).  So first, I'm thinking that this isn't an appropriate movie for these kids.  But to make things worse, his cell phone goes off during the movie... and he ANSWERS IT.  OK, so we think, surely he's going to say something like "I'm in a movie, let me call you back later".  But as you've already guessed by now, he instead strikes up a conversation, and isn't even attempting to keep his voice down.  You can hear the mumbling from people all over the audience as we all keep thinking... surely he's about to hang up that phone.  This goes on for about 1 minute and I'm just about to tell this guy off when he finally hangs up.  Not five minutes later, the grand kids start whining about something.  His response is to repeatedly tell the kid to "keep quite".  You could hear the audible chuckle from the entire audience as this man has to keep telling the kids over and over to "keep quiet".


----------



## misskrystal

ujpest_doza said:
			
		

> Something that really annoys me is people saving tables in fast food restaurants (not just at Disney but anywhere) while there are people who have stood in line for their food and can't find an empty table anywhere.



I don't mind table saving, what bothers me is when someone uses a table to just sit and relax, while the rest of us spend 30 minutes looking for somewhere to eat. 

It happened to us at BB this summer. One lady was relaxing at the only shaded table left, while families with food had to sit in the sun. Fortunately it didn't take long for her to sense everyone's annoyance and she moved.


----------



## 3gr8kids

BUMP


----------



## Tyendanega

I've spent quite a long time reading through this thread amused and shocked, reading some of the funnier ones to DH. But I have to say that besides the stories of witnessing mental/physical abuse of children, the irresponsible act of not protecting children from the devastating affects of the sun ranks right up there for me! From the time my DD was a baby, I had her wear sunglasses and sunblock when we've been out in sun, and only let her out to play when the sun was NOT at its harshest. I've even had people look at her in her stroller and chuckle (a baby wearing sunglasses is pretty cute!)

In that same vein, though I didn't witness it in WDW, it was in my home town in CNY, I did see a lady leaving the supermarket on a blisteringly hot day with her son (maybe 2yo?) in the cart. As she got to her car, she lifted her son out of the cart and put him down next to her. The poor thing was barefoot and the asphalt was so hot you could see car tire marks in it and that heat wave effect when asphalt melts!! Needless to say the poor thing started wailing! Her response was to yell at him, saying she was tired and hot and they were almost done. I couldn't help but point out to her that her shoeless son was probably getting burned on the soles of his feet if she'd just stop thinking about herself for a second!


----------



## pampam

misskrystal said:
			
		

> I don't mind table saving, what bothers me is when someone uses a table to just sit and relax, while the rest of us spend 30 minutes looking for somewhere to eat.
> 
> I understand  at Pecos Bill's they have replaced the chairs with backless stools, so that may prevent people just hanging out.


----------



## *EWooWDW*

I think the worst thing I've seen was this summer.  There was a newborn baby at the park.  The poor kid couldn't have been more than a month old.  The babies father was holding the little girl up in the air on Main Street.  He had her only in a diaper.  No hat or anything to protect her fragile little skin.  I felt so sorry for her.  He honestly was holding her up like Simba while walking toward the castle.
I hate how all these parents are treating their kids at the park--and God knows what they do to them at home.


----------



## rnrjoe4116

The worst I have seen is a child, maybe 5 or 6 wanted a light up toy from one of those carts that go around before Spectromagic and he couldn't have it so he started to cry, no screaming or making a scene but just upset crying for not being able to get a toy, so his dad grabs him, lays him accross his lap, pulls his pants down and starts to give an old school spanking infront everyone, and boy did it sound like it hurt.


----------



## MELSMICE

rnrjoe4116 said:
			
		

> The worst I have seen is a child, maybe 5 or 6 wanted a light up toy from one of those carts that go around before Spectromagic and he couldn't have it so he started to cry, no screaming or making a scene but just upset crying for not being able to get a toy, so his dad grabs him, lays him accross his lap, pulls his pants down and starts to give an old school spanking infront everyone, and boy did it sound like it hurt.


----------



## disneymama73

rnrjoe4116 said:
			
		

> The worst I have seen is a child, maybe 5 or 6 wanted a light up toy from one of those carts that go around before Spectromagic and he couldn't have it so he started to cry, no screaming or making a scene but just upset crying for not being able to get a toy, so his dad grabs him, lays him accross his lap, pulls his pants down and starts to give an old school spanking infront everyone, and boy did it sound like it hurt.



OMGosh!  I'm sooo glad I didn't see that.  I would have started crying myself!


----------



## urglewurgle

Disney Fool said:
			
		

> Oh, my, I think this is going to be a very, very long thread!  I have been thoroughly shocked to see babies who are practically scorched beet-red from exposure to the sun.  The parents are walking around holding the babies in the brilliant sunshine, which is unrelenting.  The poor things have no hat, no covering for their delicate skin.  Very sad.  I've actually seen badly sunburned little feet, and the parents are totally oblivious.



this one REALLY annoys me... i had skin cancer as a baby... and i've also had bad sunburn... i'm very pale and will burn easily... like, even when wearing high factor sun screen sometimes.... i just.... really feel sorry for the pain those kids are gonna feel!


----------



## PrincessJasmine

Disneyrsh said:
			
		

> And, I'm sorry, but service dogs for anxiety is ludicrous!



Do you have anxiety? I do, and while I'm nowhere near at the stage where I need a service dog, I certainly can understand the comfort a service dog might bring to someone who suffers from anxiety.


----------



## UrsulasShadow

Has anyone ever found munitions in their room safe?
Okay, maybe I exaggerate a bit...my DH found a hollow-point bullet in our room safe at SSR.  Just the fact of it being in a room safe in WDW is a little disturbing, but when my DH brought it up to the front desk to turn it in and have it disposed of properly, the girl at the front desk says, " I don't want it...what do you expect me to do with it???"  My DH says she needed to take care of it, because A) he didn't want any small children to find it after we left,  B) he didn't want to carry it around with him, and C) he didn't know where to find a security guard to hand it off to.  So this dim bulb takes it from him and throws it in the trash can!  My DH looks at her, and says, "oh, dear...does WDW incinerate their trash, by any chance?"  She says she doesn't know.  So he told her to take the bullet out of the trash and hand it to a security guard, unless she wants to be responsible for hurting someone.  I don't know if she took his advice or not...he got frustrated and walked away.


----------



## TinkerbellMama

rnrjoe4116 said:
			
		

> The worst I have seen is a child, maybe 5 or 6 wanted a light up toy from one of those carts that go around before Spectromagic and he couldn't have it so he started to cry, no screaming or making a scene but just upset crying for not being able to get a toy, so his dad grabs him, lays him accross his lap, pulls his pants down and starts to give an old school spanking infront everyone, and boy did it sound like it hurt.



That can actually be considered a form of sexual abuse in some jurisdictions, because the pants were pulled down and it is considered (psychologically) to be sexually threatening.  It is certainly humiliating and degrading, whether you think regular spanking is violent or okay.


----------



## CastMemberDWA

Just chiming in on the "table saving" issue.   

When my family goes into one of those places we generally do have most of our party sit while the designated order person makes the transaction.
This is to keep the kids contained and out from "under foot".   It is really a matter of good planning, and not a matter of being rude.   I have never understood why some people want to try and juggle kids and food all at once.   If you are a single parent then perhaps you have little choice as the kids may not be old enough to sit unattended while you order.  
I would like to add that we always finish up quickly (and neatly) and offer our table to someone who is looking for a spot.   I have even gladly given up my chair for someone who needed it elsewhere.

I have found that most places at WDW have plenty of seating even if on busy days.   

As a castmember, I see LOTS of shocking things everytime I work.   We really aren't allowed to comment on most of these things, unless it is disrupting the "magic" for others.   But I can assure you that many stories are exchanged in the employee break rooms!


----------



## sara74

sfbank said:
			
		

> We just got back & I too looked for shocking moments.    The first one was at the airport and was not so much shocking, I just couldn't believe someone would say the comment out loud for everyone to hear.  We were checking in with Magical Express and went to the line for the Boardwalk.  I heard a mother comment to her husband and kids while pointing to the deluxe lines "Look, those people are staying at the rich resorts.  We don't spend enough time in our room to pay that much."  I just don't know why the comment had to be made.


DH and I married almost 9 years ago when we were both dental students - poor in both time and $.  We got married on the Sat of Labor Day weekend and had to be back to school at 8 AM on Tuesday.  So our honeymoon consisted of one night in a Marriott in Boston for which we splurged $30 extra on concierge.  When we were in the elevator and trying to get to our floor (needed to use room key to get access to button for concierge floor) a family of four was in there with us.  The father turned to the wife and loudly told her that he was taking their kids to the 'regular room' on the 'regular floor' not like us snobs!  I almost cried, still get upset when I think about it.  Our one night honeymoon and this guy has to comment.  And I am willing to bet there was more in his wallet than in our whole bank account!


----------



## UrsulasShadow

BBBBump.


----------



## MommyPoppins

ujpest_doza said:
			
		

> I am pretty sure there are signs telling you not to save tables and to get your food first.




Is there? I've never seen it and while we don't claim a table and have no one sitting there we always save a table. Isn't that a better idea than all 6 of us standing in line with a stroller and then having trays of food and no where to sit? Certainly that woman should have been actually sitting at the table if she was truly saving it, and if she had you obviously wouldn't have sat there, but is it really so wrong for the mom or dad to sit with the kids while only one parents goes to get the food?   We have always done this and I never thought anyone would be upset by it....


----------



## ujpest_doza

MommyPoppins said:
			
		

> Is there? I've never seen it and while we don't claim a table and have no one sitting there we always save a table. Isn't that a better idea than all 6 of us standing in line with a stroller and then having trays of food and no where to sit? Certainly that woman should have been actually sitting at the table if she was truly saving it, and if she had you obviously wouldn't have sat there, but is it really so wrong for the mom or dad to sit with the kids while only one parents goes to get the food?   We have always done this and I never thought anyone would be upset by it....



I understand what you're trying to say, but it is annoying when there are no tables free and lots of people with food not having a table when there are lots of people without food yet sitting at them.


----------



## pixiedust23

Ok people this isn't a "table saving debate thread" so let's drop it.  All we need is a couple people having some choice words and this wonderful thread will be closed.  Some people do it, some don't.  It is what it is.    Now on with the shocking moments.....


----------



## UrsulasShadow

pixiedust23 said:
			
		

> Ok people this isn't a "table saving debate thread" so let's drop it.  All we need is a couple people having some choice words and this wonderful thread will be closed.  Some people do it, some don't.  It is what it is.    Now on with the shocking moments.....


BUMP!


----------



## Joanna71985

I just got back from my trip and I saw a couple of things that really annoyed/shocked me.

1. I was in Tomorrowland waiting to see Chip and Dale. There was another family in front of me. Just as they go up a group of people exit from Buzz and a little girl runs up with the 2 kids in front. The greeter didn't realize that she wasn't part of the family until the dad asked if she could be moved. So now they're done and it's my turn to see Chip and Dale and what happens? The same little girl runs up AGAIN! And the mother let her- AGAIN! The greeter was mad and I was too, because she just blantenly (??) cut the line.

2. This was something that was said that was a shocker. I was waiting to see Cinderellabration. In front of me was a family- Grandma (I think), Mom, and kids (teen girl, little girl, and little boy). Grandma, Mom, and teen girl are resting on the ground waiting for the show. The little boy (who was no older then 5- I feel he was probably about 3) kept jumping on them, in play. It was really cute. Now comes the shocker. The grandma says this to the little boy, and I QUOTE, "You are a little piece of s@!t"! And she was jocking around, too!   The mom was even cursing. I couldn't believe it.


----------



## jazstar87

Ok well, i forgot if i post this shock. This would probably be a shock to other people. Than really my family. 

Way back when, i was about 4( yeah well it not hat long ago, it was 1991). My mom, my grandma, my great aunt, my cousin, my sister, and i, where at the hotel(yacht club). I guess, we were at the beach or pool, and my mom said that she was going to video tape the place a little bit and to watch me. My mom went off. So my aunt and my sister, and my grandma and my cousin went seprate ways but where was I? i was sitting playing in the sand, because each party thought i went with the other person. So my mom walk up and down the path outside and start saw some cast meambers say that there was a girl by herself and my mom said well it's alyssa because there with my mom and aunt. As she pass by the other way, now a little bigger crowd though my mom some how notice that it was me. And what i did the whole time sat a played in the sand like it was no biggy. My mom was embarssed though, but it was really nobodies fault.


----------



## PiRSquared

I was shocked twice last week by Cast Members.

We were in line for Body Wars (yes, it was open over Christmas)  The people in front of us in line didn't speak English.  The CM asked how many.  They just walked into the next part of the queue.  He stopped them and said Number.  They ignored him.  He asked if they speak English, they said NO.  He said you can't ride this ride if you can't tell me how many people.  He was rather rude to them.  

Another time, we were crossing the street right before a parade was to begin.  Another lady wanted to cross after us.  The CM said no.  The lady said she was just trying to leave the park.  The CM said no.  The lady said there's no way for me to leave now.  The CM said nothing.  She couldv'e at least pointed her in the right direction.  I didn't know which way to point her, or I would've tried to help.  The lady was obviously upset.


----------



## LuluLovesDisney

I don't even know how to say this one appropriately. 

Seen on a Disney bus last week. A pre teen boy sitting down has apparently started puberty and has some physical reaction that he cannot control that is growing to be obvious. He is apparently new to this and a little immature as he is using his muscles to move it and making eye contact with his sister (about his age, slightly older) to sort of show off, and laugh about it.   Not trying to hide it or anything. Others are noticing on the bus and most are like me and trying to look at something, anything, else. 
He is still showing it off. So, finally- his sister leans over and pokes it!!!  
The boy shouts "Mommy, So and so touched my such and such!!!!" (I have obviously tried to clean this up, here. ) The parents were not happy. They started a lot of talking in a sharp scolding voice, but since it was in Spanish I can't tell you exactly. I'm sure we could all imagine.


----------



## d r e s s u p *

_*Last year at Animal Kingdom we were in line for that Dinosaur ride which is like Dumbo, but with dinosaurs (What is the name?) And there was a little boy chewing on the metal chain handrail that draws out the line! And the mom was just looking at him, talking. Then she goes "Don't do that." And he kept on chewing, and she just kept on talking, watching him chew! So many people touch that thing a day... I used to, but after seeing that kid, I won't!*_


----------



## tecdavidt

We just got home from a week at the Parks. The worst incident was at the covered food and beverage place near Backlot Tours at MGM. A huge overweight woman (and I do mean huge) on one of those motorized carts ran into a severely handicaped young boy in a wheelchair. The overweight woman (age mid 50's I would guess) was irrate at the boy for being in her way! The boy had no control of his body.Thankfully he was not hurt. My 13 yr. old daughter just asked "what is wrong with that woman?"  

It appeared we saw more than the usual number of these motorized carts with "large" people and these people thought nothing of running into  the people who were walking. One mother was using one at Animal Kingdom close to closing time and was running into people. She had her two young children in tow on her lap as she was speeding through the crowd toward the gate. Picture a car doing 45 mph in a 10 mph zone.As my husband stated, "when the parks are crowded you get to see the true personality of people." All I could think of was just because a person has a handicap it doesn't give them the right to be rude--something I learned from my cousin who has a son with Spinabifada (sp?) and he is in a wheel chair for life.

Kathy


----------



## Costumesaremylife

Your story reminded me of something that happened with my dad. Although mine is funny (I think) and yours was sad.   

My dad has had a stroke,not the funny part, so we rented him scooters in the parks.   One day we got a scooter that was acting fine for the morning.  Around 2 it started having problems stopping.  We started to head back to the front of The Magic Kingdom to return it, then it wouldn't stop at all.  It wasn't to crowded, but enough so that people were walking past my dad and he just couldn't stop the scooter.  He tried putting his foot down on the side and all that did was wear down his highly effective, scooter-stopping sandals. So here's my dad tootling along on this scooter, trying to make a Fred Flintstone stop with his good leg. Those things can go pretty fast when all you want them to do is stop! 
 He yelled to me, and  I ran over to him and tried holding pulling on him so it would stop.  That wasn't working. My friend also came over and started holding it steady with me. That held it in position long enough,that he could  pull out the key. It looked like some bad car movie.  We had spinning wheels but, thankfully no burnt rubber.  He was afraid of doing this when it was moving in case it would jerk or topple or something.   So he hopped off and we went over to get a CM and tell him. The CM came over hopped on put the key in and drove it back to the pile when he realized it wouldn't stop.  DUH, I just told you that!  He finally pulled out the key and pushed it. 

Ok maybe it was only funny if you were there.


----------



## d r e s s u p *

tecdavidt said:
			
		

> We just got home from a week at the Parks. The worst incident was at the covered food and beverage place near Backlot Tours at MGM. A huge overweight woman (and I do mean huge) on one of those motorized carts ran into a severely handicaped young boy in a wheelchair. The overweight woman (age mid 50's I would guess) was irrate at the boy for being in her way! The boy had no control of his body.Thankfully he was not hurt. My 13 yr. old daughter just asked "what is wrong with that woman?"
> 
> It appeared we saw more than the usual number of these motorized carts with "large" people and these people thought nothing of running into  the people who were walking. One mother was using one at Animal Kingdom close to closing time and was running into people. She had her two young children in tow on her lap as she was speeding through the crowd toward the gate. Picture a car doing 45 mph in a 10 mph zone.As my husband stated, "when the parks are crowded you get to see the true personality of people." All I could think of was just because a person has a handicap it doesn't give them the right to be rude--something I learned from my cousin who has a son with Spinabifada (sp?) and he is in a wheel chair for life.
> 
> Kathy


_*
That's horrible! They shoudln't run into people. Yes, I know they must have a reason to be in the wheelchair/motor cart thing. They get to go infront for all the lines, am I correct?? That is deffinatley a privelage, but that doesn't mean they can also have the right to run into innocent people too, especially a handicaped boy in a wheelchair! That's so sad. *_


----------



## LindsayDunn228

d r e s s u p * said:
			
		

> _*
> They get to go infront for all the lines, am I correct?? *_



NO, they don't. That's a BIG misconception.


----------



## athenna

Don't want to start ANOTHER debate about this, but being in a wheelchair or ECV is never a ''privilege'', who cares if they get to get in front of you in a line?


----------



## disneyaggie

PiRSquared said:
			
		

> We were in line for Body Wars (yes, it was open over Christmas)  The people in front of us in line didn't speak English.  The CM asked how many.  They just walked into the next part of the queue.  He stopped them and said Number.  They ignored him.  He asked if they speak English, they said NO.  He said you can't ride this ride if you can't tell me how many people.


I guarantee you that they understood the CM. They certainly knew to answer "no" when the CM asked if they spoke English!    Not fooled by these folks at all. It happens a lot  --  seen it posted on the threads many times over.


----------



## Syrreal

disneyaggie said:
			
		

> I guarantee you that they understood the CM. They certainly knew to answer "no" when the CM asked if they spoke English!    Not fooled by these folks at all. It happens a lot  --  seen it posted on the threads many times over.



Plus, I assure you that it was not the 1st time that day that they were asked how many were in their party.  You are asked that at almost every attraction.


----------



## disneyaggie

Syrreal said:
			
		

> Plus, I assure you that it was not the 1st time that day that they were asked how many were in their party.  You are asked that at almost every attraction.


Yep!


----------



## LindsayDunn228

athenna said:
			
		

> Don't want to start ANOTHER debate about this, but being in a wheelchair or ECV is never a ''privilege'', who cares if they get to get in front of you in a line?



THANK YOU!!!


----------



## athenna

LindsayDunn228 said:
			
		

> THANK YOU!!!



you're quite welcome.


----------



## asianmom

Costumesaremylife, I wasn't there, but I still find your story hilarious.


----------



## scrapbookworm

disneyaggie said:
			
		

> I guarantee you that they understood the CM. They certainly knew to answer "no" when the CM asked if they spoke English!    Not fooled by these folks at all. It happens a lot  --  seen it posted on the threads many times over.



It could be that they understood that particular question, 'do you speak English', but not much else in English.  When I took french, that's one of the first things I learned, 'Parlez-vous francais?'  There are a lot of Spanish speaking people around here, and I know how to say 'No habla espanol' (sp).

Or yeah, it could be that they were just being obstinate, LOL.


----------



## Philadisney

scrapbookworm said:
			
		

> It could be that they understood that particular question, 'do you speak English', but not much else in English.  When I took french, that's one of the first things I learned, 'Parlez-vous francais?'  There are a lot of Spanish speaking people around here, and I know how to say 'No habla espanol' (sp).
> 
> Or yeah, it could be that they were just being obstinate, LOL.



when i was a CP i worked in epcot for a while on illuminations - making sure nobody tried to jump in the lagoon while the show was going on or climb up on walls to get a better view, etc.  one night there was a group of spanish-speaking people that had climbed over a rope to stand behind it in a dangerous area. i walked over to them and explained that they couldn't stand there. they claimed not to understand me. i tried several different hand motions, saying "no" while pointing where they were standing and motioning towards the rope and so forth, and they kept saying "espanol, espanol. no ingles" and giggling. it was very obvious that they were not supposed to be standing there.  
a friend from puerto rico was working in one of the merchandise shops by the entrance to WS, so i went and found her and asked how to say "please do not stand behind the rope" in spanish. she wrote it down for me and i went back and recited it to the family. they stopped giggling at me and looked very surprised, and finally moved out of the roped off area  i wish "stand" had been one of my vocabulary words in high school spanish class!


----------



## jenniskinni

Philadisney said:
			
		

> a friend from puerto rico was working in one of the merchandise shops by the entrance to WS, so i went and found her and asked how to say "please do not stand behind the rope" in spanish. she wrote it down for me and i went back and recited it to the family. they stopped giggling at me and looked very surprised, and finally moved out of the roped off area  i wish "stand" had been one of my vocabulary words in high school spanish class!



Way to Go! Don't get pushed around!


----------



## Costumesaremylife

asianmom said:
			
		

> Costumesaremylife, I wasn't there, but I still find your story hilarious.


Thanks!  I am sure I will have crazy things to report after my family comes back from Disney in March.


----------



## NotUrsula

> i wish "stand" had been one of my vocabulary words in high school spanish class!



My shock is that you would be given that job and not be taught how to give the warning in Spanish, and probably a couple of other languages, too. [Or at very least given a card with it written out phonetically.] If you are going to do a job like that properly, you need to be able to give the warnings to people who don't speak English.


----------



## Just_Me_06

WOW that does seem horrifing ! :0


----------



## Syrreal

NotUrsula said:
			
		

> My shock is that you would be given that job and not be taught how to give the warning in Spanish, and probably a couple of other languages, too. [Or at very least given a card with it written out phonetically.] If you are going to do a job like that properly, you need to be able to give the warnings to people who don't speak English.



It would be difficult to pick exactly what languages to teach/put on the card.  And some languages sound similar but are actually extremely different *i.e. spanish and portuguese*  You could think it was spanish and say our phrase in spanish and the brazilian/portuguese person wouldn't understand (and vice versa)  Plus you run the risk of offending people with using diff languages or not having their language on the card.  You know how touchy we guests can be.


----------



## pampam

Common sense  tells us to stay behind the ropes.  If I was in Sweden, and they had a place roped off, I wouldn't need to be told in English to stay behind it.  And no, I do not speak Swedish.  The rope is it own sign in all languages, as any barricade would be.


----------



## MickeyP

I agree. Just because you don't speak the language, that doesn't give you the right to act mentally challenged.


----------



## scrapbookworm

MickeyP said:
			
		

> I agree. Just because you don't speak the language, that doesn't give you the right to act mentally challenged.



ITA!  That means the people were just being obstinate, no matter what language spoken or their nationality.  KWIM?


----------



## Matty_Disfan

PoohMommy said:
			
		

> Not so much shocking as unexpected:
> 
> DH and I were at MK in Nov 2003, and one of our favorite rides is the TTA.  The crowds were light when we went, and TTA was always a walk-on ride.  Once there was some large group of kids (around age 10? 12?) that got on the TTA about a train length in front of us.  Multiple times during the ride, the CM would announce something on the speaker like "For your safety and others, please remain in your seats."  Every time we went into a tunnel area (past Buzz, etc.), we'd here this announcement.  Eventually, we realized that the kids in front of us were car-hopping.  We could occasionally see their shadows as the stood on top of a seat and jumped to another car.  So dangerous!  Finally, inside Space Mountain, the TTA came to a complete stop and a CM with a flashlight walked to their seats.  I don't know what the CM said, but it worked because the kids quieted immediately and stayed quiet for the rest of the ride, what little there was left of it. By the time DH and I got back to the TTA hub, the kids were gone.  Those kids definitely needed chaperones, and I applaud the CMs who disciplined them.  (I'm sure the CMs had to do so for liability purposes, but they shouldn't have to put up with that kind of behavior.)



Unless I am mistakened I believe 2 people have died in seperate incidents car hoppin on the TTA


----------



## Philadisney

NotUrsula said:
			
		

> My shock is that you would be given that job and not be taught how to give the warning in Spanish, and probably a couple of other languages, too. [Or at very least given a card with it written out phonetically.] If you are going to do a job like that properly, you need to be able to give the warnings to people who don't speak English.



that would have been helpful, but in all my time at WDW i was never taught to say anything in another language - probably because i moved from role to role often ( i only worked at illuminations for a couple of weeks).  if the problem had escalated and they had still refused to move, i would have been able to call security.


----------



## Syrreal

Also, most of the time it is the english speaking guests who are climbing all over everything and claiming that the CM is "ruining the magic" by asking them to please step off the planters.  The same planters that they could very easily get hurt if they were watching the parade and stepped 2 inches in any direction and fell off.  I personally stick to the "if you have to climb over, on, or under somthing...you probably shouldn't be where you are trying to get to" (this obviously is not for times when you are supposed to go under over or on things  ).


----------



## ironz

Maybe not "shocking" per se, but I would think that if you had your hand on top of the saddle of one of the horses on the Carousel at MK, and the other hand was in the vicinity of the pole, that would mean you have "claimed" that horse.  My niece practically had a little girl lifted up and placed on her hand because she paused momentarily before mounting her Carousel horse.  The man who picked up the kid completely ignored her!  (as opposed to the woman at Dumbo who body-checked me into the fence, separating our family group to make sure she was in an adjacent elephant to her husband and son).

And that's my report from Pushy-Parent Land! (aka Fantasyland)


----------



## solferino

Sunday afternoon we were at the MK just outside the castle. When you're facing it there's  this covered area like a small gazebo to the right. Kind of reminded me of the bus stops at the resort.  I digress. There was a family having some sort of arguement, an older brother (late teens early 20s) maybe, mom and younger boy.  The mom was yelling/encouraging the older one as he was wrestling the younger one down VERY forcefully.  The older one then hawked this big gross, stringy spit on the younger one while holding him down.  

FIL went and got the attention of a cast member because it was clearly getting out of control.  When 2 CMs were walking down the castle ramp the mom and older male split up and dispersed while the younger one stayed there leaning against the fence railing.    FIL doesn't like getting into others business, but this was clearly over his line of looking the other way. 

It was the most awful thing I've seen in a long time.  The last place I'd expect to see something like that was at Disney.  I hope the younger one is ok. I mean if this kind of thing is happening in public, what goes on at home?


----------



## MickeyP

That's disgusting! I wouldn't think that type would be at Disney. Now I have seen that type at our state fair.


----------



## ChristyJ

What we found to be "shocking" and very frustrating were those individuals who act oblivious, but who (you can tell) know what they're doing and just don't care.  For instance, my 2 DDs (ages 5 & 8 at the time) had a great, front-row spot to take in the parade at MGM-they were sitting down and this man came over and stood right in front of them.  His teenage daughter was obviously embarassed and said something to him-which he first ignored, then when she said something again, he was like "oh..." and moved back.  Please, you know he saw my girls...


----------



## snowglobe girl

I had a man shove me into a door frame and I was almost six months pregnant (and definitely showing)!! The SpectroMagic parade was going on, so everything was really crowded. I was with my DH, DM and DB, who were all in front of me coming out of the ice cream shop and headed toward the exit. I came out of the shop behind them, about the time that the man and wife were coming down the sidewalk and apparently didn't want to wait on me to exit with my family and just shoved me right over into the door frame, trying to cut me off from my family. Then his wife had the nerve to make some comment about "she's just rude". That has been the only really rude people that I have directly experienced in all my vacations to WDW (thank goodness)!!


----------



## disneyaggie

MickeyP said:
			
		

> That's disgusting! I wouldn't think that type would be at Disney. Now I have seen that type at our state fair.


Probably the same folks from the state fair, but the fair was most likely closed and they found Disney open.


----------



## mommystieg

snowglobe girl said:
			
		

> I had a man shove me into a door frame and I was almost six months pregnant (and definitely showing)!! The SpectroMagic parade was going on, so everything was really crowded. I was with my DH, DM and DB, who were all in front of me coming out of the ice cream shop and headed toward the exit. I came out of the shop behind them, about the time that the man and wife were coming down the sidewalk and apparently didn't want to wait on me to exit with my family and just shoved me right over into the door frame, trying to cut me off from my family. Then his wife had the nerve to make some comment about "she's just rude". That has been the only really rude people that I have directly experienced in all my vacations to WDW (thank goodness)!!


We learned last June how brutal people can be at MK when you are trying to exit during Spectro  We were walking in our little family parade single file line(me, DD#1 with DD#2 in stroller and DH with DD#3 in stroller) on the sidewalk when our 12 year old DD accidentally bumped a man with the stroller. DH and I were not aware of what happened until we made it through the mob. That's when DD#1-obviously upset-turned to me and said, "Well I did feel like crying but I think I am ok now." I asked her what happened and she told me that some man had walked in front of the stroller and she bumped him and he turned to her and called her a b****   After that experience we vowed to NEVER try to leave MK again during the parade.


----------



## Kimberly815

mommystieg said:
			
		

> I asked her what happened and she told me that some man had walked in front of the stroller and she bumped him and he turned to her and called her a b****   After that experience we vowed to NEVER try to leave MK again during the parade.



I am just amazed by how some people behave.  That is awful, and I am sorry that your daughter had to deal with it.


----------



## SpectroMagic*o*

Kimberly815 said:
			
		

> I am just amazed by how some people behave.  That is awful, and I am sorry that your daughter had to deal with it.



*Hey Kimberly, I just wanted to say that I like how on your signature, you titled all your trips like Friends episodes! I love Freinds!!!   And I'm with you, I was appalled by that story and by the type of people who have the nerve taking up room at the Happiest place in the world.   * 

 ug:


----------



## disneyaggie

mommystieg said:
			
		

> We learned last June how brutal people can be at MK when you are trying to exit during Spectro  We were walking in our little family parade single file line(me, DD#1 with DD#2 in stroller and DH with DD#3 in stroller) on the sidewalk when our 12 year old DD accidentally bumped a man with the stroller. DH and I were not aware of what happened until we made it through the mob. That's when DD#1-obviously upset-turned to me and said, "Well I did feel like crying but I think I am ok now." I asked her what happened and she told me that some man had walked in front of the stroller and she bumped him and he turned to her and called her a b****   After that experience we vowed to NEVER try to leave MK again during the parade.


Hey mommystieg! (See you at the Dis Meet next week)    . . . now back to your post . . . 

I am so sorry to hear your precious daughter had to endure this. I mean, isn't it common sense that when you are in a crowd, there is a remote chance that somebody is going to bump into you, or vice versa? Maybe WDW should post signs that state that!   Tell your daughter I am sending her some pixie dust!


----------



## mommystieg

disneyaggie said:
			
		

> Tell your daughter I am sending her some pixie dust!


Aaaw, thanks disneyaggie, she'll appreciate that. See ya' next Saturday


----------



## scrapbookworm

This wasn't a shock, but kinda sad.  I felt bad for the little girls.

We had a PS for CRT on 05/05/05, DD's 5th birthday.  After we checked in at the podium, a father and his two little girls walked up.  He was telling them happily "You're going to meet Cinderella- isn't that great?", etc.  Welll....he didn't have a PS, so they were turned away.  I felt bad that they had been all hyped up to meet Cinderella, but he didn't know he needed a PS.


----------



## MickeyP

I saw something more on the sad side too. A girl (about 9 or 10) and her Dad were on their way into the park and she reached for her ticket in her back pocket and said with tears in her eyes, "I lost it." It was about 5:00 and they were probably hopping from another park and it was about 10 years ago before all the tracking. I felt terrible for her. I think they probably let her in but I didn't stick around to watch.

Now that I think of it when we were boarding the plane (again, about 15 yrs. ago) this family was all excited about going to WDW. The flight attendant says to the mother "Does your son have chicken pox?" Turns out he did and mother and son had to go home while dad took the TWO little girls to Disney-Talk about a NIGHTMARE!!!!!


----------



## scrapbookworm

Another incident happened in October while waiting to get on Star Tours.  Mom, dad, and 2-3 kids.  One was a fridgety little girl about age 2-2.5.  Cast Member noticed her and told dad he needed to check her height.  Well, she was about a half inch too short.  DH and I could easily see that.  Well, dad was insistent that the girl was just squirming around, and if she would be still, she would be tall enough.  Finally got her to stand still, and was still a little too short.  Dad, who did NOT look the type to get upset, well he did.  He never did cuss or yell, but was clearly very angry.  It was extremely important that everyone ride together as a family, so she HAD to get on the ride.  Last we heard before boarding was the CM getting his manager, and his wife was saying she'd just not ride and wait with the girl.  

After riding the ride, I told DH that it might have been ok for her to ride physically, but I thought from looking at her it might would be a little too much for a child her age.  KWIM?


----------



## LadyZolt

A shock to others caused by my then 10 year old son:  We were going to do the "Dinosaur" ride at AK, and he was in line with me, DH, DS11 and DD8.  Well, we get up to the point of getting on, and DS10 decides it's too scary and he doesn't want to go on.  So DH crosses through to the other side as directed by the CM, and the CM tells DS10 to just walk through, then the CM moved to the next group of people to load.  DS11, DD8 and I are all putting our seatbelts on and DD10 for some reason known only to him sits down by himself in the car behind me!  He didn't walk through.  Well, he puts the seatbelt on and says he's going to try the ride, and the next thing we know, the ride is underway and DS10 is trying to take the seatbelt off!  Now, since I have never attempted to undo a seatbelt on a moving ride, I have no idea that it "locks" in place and cannot be undone, and I'm totally freaking because I'm worried that he'll take the seatbelt off and try to get out of the moving car.      He's screaming that he wants to get off, and I'm telling him to just sit still and wait till the ride is over, there's no way to get off it now, as the ride is hurtling along.  I am positive that the other people in our vicinity did not enjoy this ride at all because of the way he was acting.  Had he actually been sitting next to me, I could have put my arm around him or something to comfort him, but I couldn't reach him and he was just totally hysterical.  After the ride, I realized that the seatbelts had been locked and he couldn't have taken it off, thank God and whoever designed it.  And I ask him "Why didn't you follow Dad off the ride?" and he said "I don't know."       Isn't that what they all say?  He still says that today, of course.  LOL!  This was my most harrowing experience at Disney because I was so worried he was going to leap off a moving ride and really get hurt or killed.  So, if anyone was on that ride that day, I apologize and it never happened again because after that, either DH or myself walked BEHIND him and made sure where he was going.  

-Dorothy (LadyZolt)
1981 -- Navy Boot Camp Disney World visit
1991 -- Disney Village
1998 -- Shades of Green
2000 -- Beach Club 
2002 -- Beach Club
2005 -- Offsite (Sheraton Vistana)


----------



## sheepygirl23

Wow, some of these are great stories!!


----------



## tomerin

i know this thread is have you ever had a shock but has your behavior ever shocked yourself?

well this past july 5th my family and my brothers, 8 of us, decided to do MK. well needless to say it was very crowded, no suprise but i was not ready for it. well to me it seemed extremely crowded so everywhere we went the lines were enormous. we started out our night by getting FP for SM, return time 10 pm, so we figured we had lots of time to go and enjoy ourselves and start in frontierland. well SPLM and BTMRR lines were superlong and the crowds were crushing so we just ambled over and enjoyed wishes. after wishes we decided to go to POTC, no lines, and worked our way to HM. well after figthing the same crush of people we made it to find HM was down. so off to PP and IASW. well the line for PP was around the building so off to IASW. by the time we got off we saw there wasnt a line for PP so on we went. apparently it was broken down for a bit and had just re-opened. we were thrilled our luck was changing. well by the time we were next in line to be loaded all of a sudden it seemed like a hundred people holding FP came on the line and all of a sudden we had to wait to be let on. not too long of a wait but after almost 2 hours on MK and only 2 attractions ridden i was starting to get frustrated. 11pm and it still seemed like 100 degrees+  well it was time for SM. no problem here. so off to Buzz. Same old stuff here long long lines. so we decided to go back to fronteir land again trying HM. HM still down so onward we went. it was only a half an hour beofre closing so we figured at least one of these disney classics would make our day end on a high note. well SPLM was out of the question. we would have missed breaskfast if we waited on that line. so i saw BTMRR had no lines so along with a few other familiies over we ran. well as i started to go in a CM stopped me and told me it had just broken down and too was closed for the night. 

well i turned around and let out with a frustrated and loud "OH #$@" after the words left my mouth i looked in front of me and all i saw was 2 little princesses standing there looking at me with their mouths agape. i was so embarrassed. i always approach any day at WDW with the idea we have to wait and it will be hot and crowded. i apologized to their parents over and over again. i told the princesses that i was sorry for having a potty mouth and hope they arent mad at me for using such bad language and it is never proper to use such talk. well actually there was a silver lining here. the father told me that most of the night his family wasnt having much luck with rides and rude pople but at least i was the only one who made any effort to apologize to the girls because he said that they started to feel like it was always their fault. 

the next day guess who we met in innoventions? the same family. as i passed by them, i wasnt sure of what my reception would be, i heard one of the girls say"there is that nice man we met last night".  well we stopped and talked and had a nice visit.

i am still suprised today that i actually said that out loud in WDW


----------



## Tinkerbell10403

Let's see...we just got back from a week long trip at Christmas...it was wonderful! BUT..I did see a few things that I was 'shocked' at:

First...the way that some people were dressed. I saw people with curse words on their shirts, thongs hanging out, and skirts too short I am not sure they would qualify as a skirt. Not surprising...just a little shocking. I know FL has nice weather, but let's dress approprately. One day...I saw a lady wearing 6 inch stilettos...who walks the parks in those? My feet would be dead after an hour! Oh..and I also saw a woman who entered the park in pants and a sports bra..only. And the bra was a bit too small for her.   I'm sure many people people got an eye full that day. Anyway...aside from that, I saw kids on leashes...and mountains of trash that people had piled up inside of rides that you have to wait for a while to ride...such as Space Mountain. I counted probably 100 bottles before the point where they take your fast pass!! Anyways...my BIGGEST shock comes at the airport...

ME had dropped us off in plenty of time and we were waiting at the gate...
I have sisters...7 and 13. The 7 year old bumped the lady in front of us in line on accident. Well when it came time to board the plan we started to move our carry ons around and one of the suitcase happens to bump her leg. My Dad appologized to her, and she begins to argue with him (very rudely) about how she has been bumped twice my my sister and him. He appologized again, and she began to inslut not only every member of my family including my mother, but also told my dad that he did not know how to raise his children. I could not believe my ears!!! Anyways...that was the shocking behavior of my trip.


----------



## philaround

bumping


----------



## Idroveallnight

subscribing so I can find this again!


----------



## resol37

Lol.  When I worked at the Honey, I Shrunk the Kids Playground, kids would take off clothes all the time because of the hose that sprays water.  This one day, a girl of about 6 or so decided to strip completely naked and run around.  One cast member saw her running and warned the next cast member she would pass with a, "Look out!  Here she comes!"


----------



## CinderellaGirl17

A couple years back, I was walking through the magic kingdom when I recieved quite a shock.  In front of us was a father walking with his daughter and pushing his son in a wheelchair.  The trio had just passed our group of 6 and others in the crowd rather aggressively, using the wheelchair as a tool to barrel through.  Then the daughter started whining that she wants a turn.  The boy got out of the wheelchair and the girl hopped in.  The boy grabbed the water bottle out of his father's bag and ran ahead.  The girl yelled at him and started chasing him.  Obviously, neither child required a wheelchair and the family was using it to get ahead of other people.  Needless to say, I was shocked.


----------



## PrincessJasmine1972

lauran cameron said:
			
		

> ...yup...you read that right...buttcheek janglin' across the world...or at least that's what I called the sight I saw today in fron of Dinosaur!!!
> 
> This girl probably in the age range of 18-20 was out side of dinosaur pushing a stroller besides her mother and father and parked it out front, and once she turned around to park it
> 
> YIIIIIKESSS!!!
> 
> Who wears short shorts?!  Her two far from cinnamon buns were EXPOSED.  The shorts were rolled up so high you could see all but 3 inches of cheeks!!!!!!!!
> 
> Everyone was starring the young and old alike...no one knew what to say or do.  And as she walked to the stand-by entrance of the ride guess what???
> *
> SHE REACHED DOWN AND ROLLED THEM UP MORE!!!*
> 
> But lemme just add the best part was a British couple walking by and saying "oh, oh my, my, what a pity that girl has her knickers rolled up so far with that terrible behind!"
> 
> *faints* I just keep seeing the poor childrens faces...I couldn't stop saying to my mom "Someone has to tell her...oh lord please someone say something"
> 
> 
> There is my tale for today.


----------



## Rudegrle

Last year we were in front of ToT and this teenage girl walked by w/ ultra low low low rise jeans on...let's just say she had five o'clock shadow in the front    Now, I am a fan of low-rise jeans myself, but there is a big difference between low-rise and no-rise!


----------



## PrincessJasmine1972

Barbers2005 said:
			
		

> The first time I went to WDW I was twelve, and had two rather shocking experiences.  We had a group of five, so I always ended up sitting by myself on the shuttle to the parks.  One morning, this teenage girl from a Brazilian tour group came up to me and asked if anyone was sitting next to me.  When I said no, she sat down and motioned to two of her friends, who proceeded to sit on her lap.  They were joking around in Portuguese (I think) having a great time, and by the end of the trip, they were mostly in MY lap, without so much as a "pardon me".  The worst part is, there were plenty of seats on the bus. Another day, on the bus back from MK, my aunt, brother and two cousins all sat on one side of the bus, and I sat across the aisle with a boy about my age next to me and his mom on the other side of him.  I was pretty tired and I guess I fell asleep sitting up.  At any rate, when I opened my eyes the woman had switched seats with her son and was cradling my head to her bosom.  I was pretty freaked out and unsure what to do, so I sat there for a minute or so with my eyes WIDE open, but not moving a muscle.  Luckily my aunt noticed I was awake, because she leaned forward and said something to me.  Even then, the woman was reluctant to let go and gave me a couple of pats on the head for good measure.  I think she was foreign, so maybe it was a culture thing, but it was creepy just the same.  (oh yeah, and a big ol' thanks for nothing to my family for letting some strange woman accost me in my sleep)



Sounds like I ought to avoid the Brazilian tour groups at all costs after all I have read on here.


----------



## o2bacelt

Well, now I know what to look for in March.   

Just wanted to subscribe so I can keep reading.


----------



## o2bacelt

My DH and I honeymooned at Disney in 2004. My hubby is a misplaced Brit and was quite happy to go to the Rose and Crown every afternoon around 4:30/5 p.m. so he could get a warmer than usual beer, because the one thing he misses most about England is beer. 

We were there during Easter break and apparently so were most of the residents of the UK. Apparently 4:30/5 p.m. is beer time in England. The place was packed with folks from the UK.

Thing one:

I had to chuckle at the way everyone was standing at the bar, same hand on the bar, same foot on the brass rail under the bar, you could definitely tell who was from where by the way they stood at the bar. My hubby informed me that this was a UK thing.

Thing two:

We were sitting down talking with one of the waitresses when one of the cooks came out for Guinness to make stew. He and I had a little banter, all in good fun, about stew and why people make it with Guinness. I'm of Irish decent so we were having the age old English/Irish stew debate.   The waitress we're talking with tells us that this man makes the best curry. You've never seen so many heads turn around so quickly and the universal cry of where?!  Those UK folks sure do love good curry! They were all disappointed to find that he was unable to cook curry for the guests. Apparently Disney doesn't think that's British enough.   

We had a great time, can't wait to go back the beginning of March with our DD for her first trip. My inlaws are coming over from England for the trip. It should be great fun. At least I don't have to worry about my inlaws, I love them, it's my mom who invited herself along that should prove to be interesting.


----------



## PrincessJasmine1972

WOW..I just finished reading the entire thread..unbelievable, some of those stories. I don't have anything to add as I have never been and am still waiting for that magical 1st  visit. However, i am sure that if and when it does come, I will have some stories to post.


----------



## Tarheel Tink

resubscribing!


----------



## MickeyNicki

I guess the biggest shock to me is the bad language, I mean come on people, there are kids around!  Leave the foul mouth at home.  

Another thing is some people let their kids run wild, I have seen CM's tell kids not to jump on this, or swing that or touch this etc and the parents have the nerve to yell at the CM's for addressing their children, they are only doing it for the safety of the kids because the parents are too oblivious to notice their dear spawn misbehaving!


----------



## MickeyNicki

GoofieRuthie said:
			
		

> While staying at the ASMo resort, I noticed many people using....*GASP* OLD refillable mugs!!!! Many of them weren't even for that resort. For shame!!!  Thankfully this truly was really the only shocking thing that we witnessed. I couldn't help but chuckle to myself everytime I saw one of those old mugs. I just knew there would be someone here on the board having a fit.




I notice that all the time, and I must say with all the mugs I have from all the hotels I am guilty of grabbing 2 mismatching mugs for our stay.  I have seen people using Universal and Sea World cups as well as baby bottles and tupperware drink and go cups.....they can get away with it because NOBODY TELLS THEM THEY CANNOT DO IT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kimluvswdw

My biggest shock at WDW was last spring after getting off the monorail at Epcot. There was a toddler about 2 years old in a stroller and the mom and dad were screaming in his face. I guess they were mad because the little boy started to cry (who wouldn't at that age) because both mom and dad slapped him across the face. I couldn't believe the boys grandparents who were also there did nothing. The boys little face was so red. I noticed a sherriff at the entrance to Epcot and went to tell him what happened. He didn't care in the slightest. We saw them inside the park and the little boy looked so sad. I thought it was supposed to be the happiest place on earth. It wasn't for that little boy. He was in my thoughts for the rest of my trip. 

Spring Break this year at the Fort.


----------



## ekmdisney

MickeyNicki said:
			
		

> Another thing is some people let their kids run wild, I have seen CM's tell kids not to jump on this, or swing that or touch this etc and the parents have the nerve to yell at the CM's for addressing their children, they are only doing it for the safety of the kids because the parents are too oblivious to notice their dear spawn misbehaving!



I wrote something about this some time ago, some where on these boards, maybe even early on, in this thread. To sum up. A mom was with her toddler in the Christmas store at Disney-MGM...the kid was into everything and making a ton of noise. Dad comes in and askes why mom she is not really watching the kid...she points at the two CMs who are busy with guest and says "We are at WDW. I don't have to watch him. That is their job. (She says this while pointing at the two CMs)...dad says nothing else. All the sudden it gets real quite in the store. Then everyone hears a loud POP, then a screaming toddler. The child had gotten his hands on one of the glass ornamints in the shape of a Mickey head, held it so tightly in his hands it broke. It got class in his hands, as well as on his face and in his eyes. I heard all this from a CM, she had no idea what had finally happend to the child, but they got a ride to the hospital. But I would bet anything that that mom blames WDW for her poor parenting skills.


----------



## Dislifer

ekmdisney said:
			
		

> I wrote something about this some time ago, some where on these boards, maybe even early on, in this thread. To sum up. A mom was with her toddler in the Christmas store at Disney-MGM...the kid was into everything and making a ton of noise. Dad comes in and askes why mom she is not really watching the kid...she points at the two CMs who are busy with guest and says "We are at WDW. I don't have to watch him. That is their job. (She says this while pointing at the two CMs)...dad says nothing else. All the sudden it gets real quite in the store. Then everyone hears a loud POP, then a screaming toddler. The child had gotten his hands on one of the glass ornamints in the shape of a Mickey head, held it so tightly in his hands it broke. It got class in his hands, as well as on his face and in his eyes. I heard all this from a CM, she had no idea what had finally happend to the child, but they got a ride to the hospital. But I would bet anything that that mom blames WDW for her poor parenting skills.


Unbelievable!  Can you believe a parent would think like that!!!  Who are these people!!!  Are they crazy!!!???


----------



## Syrreal

There are actually a LOT of parents that think the CMs are just babysitters for them.  They don't realize that the CMs are doing the jobs they were hired for and really are not responsible for watching their "precious babies" and are the 1st ones to get upset at a CM when something happens to their child.


----------



## zoomsharedisney

Don't get me wrong...I'm not putting down anyone who is foreign, but this is another one of those "these were foreign people" stories.

My DH and I were headed home after a long day at MK and of course the bus was packed.  DH and I were standing up and holding on for dear life.  A family of four (mom, dad, and two sons) were also standing up.  Actually...mom and dad were standing, youngest boy was in a stroller and older boy (about 4) was crawling on everyone in the bus.  The mom had no control over her 4 year old. He was seriously crawling on peoples laps, stepping on people, etc.   To top it off she didn't even have a hold of the stroller and it was rolling about a 3 foot area running into everyone's legs.  Then the 4 year old got off at the first stop and the parents didn't even notice.  My husband got off and grabbed the kid and put him back on the bus!!!  Some people!!!


----------



## MickeyP

That shocked me and I'm only reading!!!!!!!!!!!!!
THAT is my worst nightmare!!


----------



## scrapbookworm

Syrreal said:
			
		

> There are actually a LOT of parents that think the CMs are just babysitters for them.  They don't realize that the CMs are doing the jobs they were hired for and really are not responsible for watching their "precious babies" and are the 1st ones to get upset at a CM when something happens to their child.



I just don't understand that mentality.  CMs see different faces every time they turn around.  There are 10s of thousands of people in a park, how can people expect CMs to watch after their child, when the CMs don't even know those people, or if the child really "belongs to them".  Same thing that I've heard about parents expecting hotel front desk employees to watch after kids.  It's one thing to honestly need a CM to assist you with locating a lost child, it's quite another thing to expect them to prevent it from happening.


----------



## Begalily

My story, and I guess it is because it was said directly to me, but it was still annoying.  I honestly ignore other peoples behavior.  I doubt anyone is perfect, and some of these stories are horrid...but I just ignore others.  Who am I to say what is right and what is wrong. Everyone comes from different places/backgrounds and are different types, so maybe they think some things I do are awful...but back to my story

We were in Downtown Disney and it was pretty late.  My daughter who was four at the time fell asleep in her stroller and when we got onto the bus (we were headed to ASMo, and I usually stay at the Poly, so it was a bit more crowded than I am used to) Anyway...we got on the bus...I took her out of the stroller and carried her in my arms onto the bus...dead weight and she is pretty tall...and I am not very big...so it was kinda tricky...boyfriend gets the stroller, the bags etc...and gets on the bus...there were three old ladies sitting down and I didn't ask to sit or anything...just figured...I am going to stand...but this sweet old lady told me I could take her seat...I said...no no...it's fine...and she said "no it isn't...you will drop her"  I took the seat and thanked her...and she stood up and her friend said "you are an old woman, don't give her your seat...she doesn't deserve it"  I couldn't believe it...I honestly didn't expect the seat or ask for the seat.  The NICE old woman looked at the MEAN old lady (whom I was now sitting next to) and said...YOU SHUT YOUR MEAN OLD TRAP....


----------



## jann1033

Begalily said:
			
		

> ...YOU SHUT YOUR MEAN OLD TRAP....



words to live by !


----------



## ElleBelle

Begalily said:
			
		

> ...YOU SHUT YOUR MEAN OLD TRAP....


  Lovin' it!


----------



## Maleficent13

Begalily said:
			
		

> I took the seat and thanked her...and she stood up and her friend said "you are an old woman, don't give her your seat...she doesn't deserve it"  I couldn't believe it...I honestly didn't expect the seat or ask for the seat.  The NICE old woman looked at the MEAN old lady (whom I was now sitting next to) and said...YOU SHUT YOUR MEAN OLD TRAP....



Is it me, or does this remind anyone else of Clarice and Oiuser from Steel Magnolias??


----------



## urglewurgle

Mal - OMG! that is totally who i imagined when i read that! lol.... i love it when people shock you (in a good way) like that... lol.... that would've made my day!


----------



## TravelinGal

Tinkerbell10403 said:
			
		

> ... I saw kids on leashes....



umm...and the problem with that is??????   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	



I have EVERY intention of taking a "harness and leash" for my 18 month old for when he is tired of sitting in the stroller.  Sorry if my caring about my child offends your senses.     It can hardly be compared to a child urinating on a building (the bigger offense here being the parent telling them to do it, of course!), parents expecting CM to watch their children or people cussing in front of children.


I really don't remember anything specatcularly shocking while at the parks, but maybe it's selective memory. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  We'll see if there is anything in May that stands out...
There sure have been some doozies posted here though!


----------



## thptrek

i just want to see this thread go to 200 pages and half a million visits.  People are People.


----------



## JoBird

Mine happened during our trip in January.  We were eating at LTT for supper and my three kids were sitting facing the restaurant, I was facing the wall.  Well, this insane 5-6 year old girl at the table next to ours keeps yelling at all the characters.  She was with her G-ma & G-pa, I think.  Anyway, Pluto comes along and she jumps up and socks him, right in the stomach.  And G-ma says, "oh, aren't you cute" and proceeds to take crazy kid's picture.  Okay, so Pluto recovers and walks to my table and my son says, "poor Pluto, did that hurt?" and Pluto nods.  Okay, off he goes and Minnie comes around to insane girl's table.  The kid literally stands on her chair and takes a flying leap at Minnie, lands halfway on top of her and then starts pummelling Minnie in the stomach(Think WWF Smackdown). She wasn't satisfied with that and jumps up and GRABS hold of Minnie's nose and hangs on...feet off of the floor, now.  G-ma is "oh, aren't you cute, you're playing with Minnie!"  And the kid finally falls off, Minnie staggers back and I think she was actually hurt because she walked away kind of holding her head (she IS small, you know) and briefly paused at the table with my kids for a split second and then left the floor.  Really, I was flabbergasted that people could actually think this type of behavior is normal.


----------



## Joanna71985

She did those on PURPOSE?!? I can't believe it. What does that kid think characters are made out of, foam? I would of had that family thrown out of there. And I can't believe the adults were encouraging it. Some people!


----------



## jenniskinni

TravelinGal said:
			
		

> umm...and the problem with that is??????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have EVERY intention of taking a "harness and leash" for my 18 month old for when he is tired of sitting in the stroller.  Sorry if my caring about my child offends your senses.     It can hardly be compared to a child urinating on a building (the bigger offense here being the parent telling them to do it, of course!), parents expecting CM to watch their children or people cussing in front of children.


I with you on that! I would rather have my child on a leash that have her have to sit in a stroller all day, have to fight to hold her hand or (much worse) lose her! It's not like it is around their necks!


----------



## Dopey420

jenniskinni said:
			
		

> I with you on that! I would rather have my child on a leash that have her have to sit in a stroller all day, have to fight to hold her hand or (much worse) lose her! It's not like it is around their necks!



THOSE KIDS BELONG ON LEASHES!


----------



## Sinderelli

My DH, DS6 DD2 & I ate dinner at Chef Mickey's one evening. The couple sitting next to us were obviously fighting...their voices were getting louder and louder. The man stomped off from the table. The lady sits there with her head in her hands while her 2 daughters (about 10-12 years old) keep on eating. A CM comes over and asks her if she is OK. She kind of brushes the CM off, and her husband returns. She then proceeds to FILL UP about 6 tupperware dishes that she had in a huge purse on the floor with food from the buffet. She sent her daughters back about 3 times to get more food. Do you think this is possibly what they were fighting about??!! I couldn't get over
it- who would think to even do that?


----------



## Dislifer

some people...have they no shame!!!???


----------



## a*lil*bit*goofy

Well, this didn't happen at WDW, it happened at a large park here in Canada (in toronto actually) ...Paramount Canada's Wonderland...

my hubby and i, along with 8 or 9 other friends of ours, all spent a weekend in toronto, to 'get away', and this included a day at Wonderland.  If anyone happens to be familiar with this place, the event i am about to describe to you happened by the pirate ship area...near the water out in the complete open.   

a girl was giving her boyfriend a b.j. right there. they had their back to the pathway where people walk but it was quite obvious what they were doing. they were about 15.

meanwhile, here are ten 26-32 year old adults standing, in a row, mouths open wide in shock!  imagine the site, 20 feet away a girl wiping her mouth off and a boy smiling while we are still standing, in a row, shocked.  a park rep was walking by and we stopped him and said 'omg look what they are doing' (this was ahem during the incident) and he looked over, his mouth hung open and then he started to laugh....he couldn't believe it! he was going to get supervisor ...hopefully they got kicked out, because really...i mean what if a kid saw it? YIKES!  

and yes i swear to God, this is a true story!


----------



## ryanmilla

a*lil*bit*goofy said:
			
		

> Well, this didn't happen at WDW, it happened at a large park here in Canada (in toronto actually) ...Paramount Canada's Wonderland...
> 
> my hubby and i, along with 8 or 9 other friends of ours, all spent a weekend in toronto, to 'get away', and this included a day at Wonderland.  If anyone happens to be familiar with this place, the event i am about to describe to you happened by the pirate ship area...near the water out in the complete open.
> 
> a girl was giving her boyfriend a b.j. right there. they had their back to the pathway where people walk but it was quite obvious what they were doing. they were about 15.
> 
> meanwhile, here are ten 26-32 year old adults standing, in a row, mouths open wide in shock!  imagine the site, 20 feet away a girl wiping her mouth off and a boy smiling while we are still standing, in a row, shocked.  a park rep was walking by and we stopped him and said 'omg look what they are doing' (this was ahem during the incident) and he looked over, his mouth hung open and then he started to laugh....he couldn't believe it! he was going to get supervisor ...hopefully they got kicked out, because really...i mean what if a kid saw it? YIKES!
> 
> and yes i swear to God, this is a true story!




I'm sorry, I know this is totally wrong and like you said, what if a kid saw it, but still I can't help myself and laugh thinking of the situation. I would have been like the CM and laughed in disbelief. Sometimes I think things are so outragious you just have to laugh and say "WOW, some people...  " But again, I'm not condoning it, I too think it is totally wrong.


----------



## a*lil*bit*goofy

ryanmilla said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, I know this is totally wrong and like you said, what if a kid saw it, but still I can't help myself and laugh thinking of the situation. I would have been like the CM and laughed in disbelief. Sometimes I think things are so outragious you just have to laugh and say "WOW, some people...  " But again, I'm not condoning it, I too think it is totally wrong.




You are right! we were all    laughing after as it was humorous, in a disgusting un-freaking-believable- way!  

we left, we figured that the row of us all standing watching with mouths open wide would attract more people.... so we don't know if they were kicked out.  at that point i don't think they would have cared, they were done what they were doing. 

every now and then someone will mention it or reference it and we will burst out in fits of laughter, still out of the shock, 6 years later!

i will never forget it. in a non pleasant way.


----------



## twoprincesses

Last Thanksgiving I took my girls to the tea party in the Grand Floridian and when my three year old needed a restroom break I walked in to find a mother washing her babies bottom in the sink. Needless to say, after my daughter finished her business I skipped the sinks and gave her antibacterial. Out of all places!! Ugh... I mean, I wouldn't accept it anywhere but, I was completely shocked to see it here.


----------



## Idroveallnight

Holy cow - I finally finished!! Now I may have time to start preparing for our next trip!! I haven't been reading anything else for at least a week!  

Our shock was at Animal Kingdom. DH, myself, DM, DD14, DD7 and DS5 were on the safari. As we rounded a corner our entire vehicle was witness to the rhinos feelin' the love! That in and of itself was not too shocking. Just funny watching people try to direct their children's eyes elsewhere. The shock came later as DD7 & DS5 attempted to act out the rhinos game for their great aunt!!


----------



## doombuggy3

Idroveallnight said:
			
		

> The shock came later as DD7 & DS5 attempted to act out the rhinos game for their great aunt!!



  I just had a good laugh myself, I can't imagine how hysterical you were!


----------



## scrapbookworm

twoprincesses said:
			
		

> Last Thanksgiving I took my girls to the tea party in the Grand Floridian and when my three year old needed a restroom break I walked in to find a mother washing her babies bottom in the sink. Needless to say, after my daughter finished her business I skipped the sinks and gave her antibacterial. Out of all places!! Ugh... I mean, I wouldn't accept it anywhere but, I was completely shocked to see it here.



When my nephew was a baby, my MIL wanted to change his diaper for my SIL.  And that's what she did.  Instead of baby wipes, she washed his bottom in the sink. In the mall. MIL told SIL that's what she did when SIL and my DH were babies.


----------



## ktulu

Sinderelli said:
			
		

> My DH, DS6 DD2 & I ate dinner at Chef Mickey's one evening. The couple sitting next to us were obviously fighting...their voices were getting louder and louder. The man stomped off from the table. The lady sits there with her head in her hands while her 2 daughters (about 10-12 years old) keep on eating. A CM comes over and asks her if she is OK. She kind of brushes the CM off, and her husband returns. She then proceeds to FILL UP about 6 tupperware dishes that she had in a huge purse on the floor with food from the buffet. She sent her daughters back about 3 times to get more food. Do you think this is possibly what they were fighting about??!! I couldn't get over
> it- who would think to even do that?



I can see it now:

Husband: No more mac n cheese!
Wife: But the kids love it!
Husband: But you know what it does to my stom...oh here we go *stomps off*

I would have pointed it out to a CM.  

darrrren


----------



## bigmerle1966

> The shock came later as DD7 & DS5 attempted to act out the rhinos game for their great aunt!!





Oh my goodness.


----------



## jann1033

a*lil*bit*goofy said:
			
		

> i will never forget it. in a non pleasant way.



 ot but  we had a similar disgusting  type experience _2 _times( not at wdw) once right on the side of the road on the blue ridge parkway ( with probably 20 other cars of people nearby... 2 _middle aged_ adults for that one) are people so stupid they think you can"t tell what is going on or don't they care???..any way it _is_ something you can not dig out of your brain no matter how hard you try.


----------



## littlegreydonkey

Ooh this one could run and run - although I'ma bit worried that I don't find changing under a towel unusual. Where I live on a Saturday morning, it's like flashers row on one road near the beach when the triathletes change out of their wetsuits. It's not somewhere you want to be driving if you're easily distracted.

However the thing that shocked me most at Disney this year was during half marathon day. We were at Epcot cheering on some friends and the abuse people were giving the cast members because they were held up for 30 seconds crossing the road was awful. One woman started shouting 'I paid good money to come here.' It took all my self control (okay, my partner telling me not to) to tell her that the runners had paid twice as much and they didn't even get to go on any rides. One woman practically pushed her stroller into one runner to get across.

I know the marathon weekend is a disruption, but the people coming through epcot at that point in the half (and as someone regularly at the back of the field I feel no-one will mind me saying this) are not natural athletes. They've worked really hard to get to that point (it's about mile 12.5 and they've been going 3 hours by then) please, please give them some respect and 30 seconds to pass you. Sorry rant over now


----------



## LiLIrishChick63

zoomsharedisney said:
			
		

> Don't get me wrong...I'm not putting down anyone who is foreign, but this is another one of those "these were foreign people" stories.
> 
> My DH and I were headed home after a long day at MK and of course the bus was packed.  DH and I were standing up and holding on for dear life.  A family of four (mom, dad, and two sons) were also standing up.  Actually...mom and dad were standing, youngest boy was in a stroller and older boy (about 4) was crawling on everyone in the bus.  The mom had no control over her 4 year old. He was seriously crawling on peoples laps, stepping on people, etc.   To top it off she didn't even have a hold of the stroller and it was rolling about a 3 foot area running into everyone's legs.  Then the 4 year old got off at the first stop and the parents didn't even notice.  My husband got off and grabbed the kid and put him back on the bus!!!  Some people!!!




i have a couple of "those foreign people" stories. the one year my fiance and i went we were waiting for the light parade. this was the first year i would have been able to see it so i wanted a good seat. we waited for 2 hours for the parade, luckily it was in the winter and it wasn't very hot out. so this mother comes along with i believe either her mother or MIL and her young son in a stroller and they decide to stand right behind me. it wouldn't have been a problem if the woman wouldn't have kept pushing the stroller into me. and it was so obvious that she was doing it so it's not like she didn't notice. finally i grabbed the leg of the stroller right when i knew she would push it into me again. she gave me this shocked look and stopped.

then the last time i went i went to the lights, motor, action show in MGM and it was probably the hottest day of the summer. from the moment we sat down until about 10 minutes before the show, a family with 3 kids were sitting behind us and the kid kept screaming.....and not whining screaming.....i mean SCREAMING. i couldn't even hear what was going on. we have it on tape too! the mother kept trying to get out of the stands with him but the father kept arguing with her to let him be. finally she managed to get out of there, but not until 10 minutes before the show ended.

another one, didn't have anything to do with foreign families. my wrist had begun to hurt me pretty badly the one night at MK just before the light parade was going to start. i went to the First Aide place and they gave me an ice pack and i left and we were trying to walk to the entrance to leave(we had already seen the parade the previous day) and there was a man standing halfway in a doorway at one of the stores. i asked him three times "excuse me!" and even poked him to get hi attention but he acted as if i was invisible. finally i got so aggrivated i just walked pratically right into him and stepped on his foot. he screamed "OWWWW" loudly, which was uncalled for because i know it didn't hurt that bad and looked at me like i was insane. i told him "well i said 'excuse me' three times to you and you didn't even aknowledge me and i needed to get out!" and walked away. 

some people......


----------



## LiLIrishChick63

TravelinGal said:
			
		

> umm...and the problem with that is??????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have EVERY intention of taking a "harness and leash" for my 18 month old for when he is tired of sitting in the stroller.  Sorry if my caring about my child offends your senses.     It can hardly be compared to a child urinating on a building (the bigger offense here being the parent telling them to do it, of course!), parents expecting CM to watch their children or people cussing in front of children.
> 
> 
> I really don't remember anything specatcularly shocking while at the parks, but maybe it's selective memory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll see if there is anything in May that stands out...
> There sure have been some doozies posted here though!




when i was younger i went on a vacation with my parents and they put me on a leash. it was embaressing and uncalled for. my theory is, if the child doesn't hold your hand or sit in the stroller.....then it's back to the hotel for the day.


----------



## MidNite

jann1033 said:
			
		

> ot but  we had a similar disgusting  type experience _2 _times( not at wdw) once right on the side of the road on the blue ridge parkway ( with probably 20 other cars of people nearby... 2 _middle aged_ adults for that one) are people so stupid they think you can"t tell what is going on or don't they care???..any way it _is_ something you can not dig out of your brain no matter how hard you try.



Yeah, I was privy to a display like that when I was about 13 and on vacation at Panama City Beach. I was very innocent then and didn't quite know what was going on, but I knew it was inappropriate. The "happy couple" was standing out a little into the surf at night and there was a crowd gathered on the beach watching.....how entertaining....  

OK, back to WDW. Carry on.


----------



## LiLIrishChick63

PiRSquared said:
			
		

> I was shocked twice last week by Cast Members.
> 
> We were in line for Body Wars (yes, it was open over Christmas)  The people in front of us in line didn't speak English.  The CM asked how many.  They just walked into the next part of the queue.  He stopped them and said Number.  They ignored him.  He asked if they speak English, they said NO.  He said you can't ride this ride if you can't tell me how many people.  He was rather rude to them.
> 
> Another time, we were crossing the street right before a parade was to begin.  Another lady wanted to cross after us.  The CM said no.  The lady said she was just trying to leave the park.  The CM said no.  The lady said there's no way for me to leave now.  The CM said nothing.  She couldv'e at least pointed her in the right direction.  I didn't know which way to point her, or I would've tried to help.  The lady was obviously upset.




the last time i went i was going on that water rapids ride at AK(i can't remember the name) and all of the seats were filled. you know how you have to put your things in the middle so they don't get wet? well we were trying to situate everything so it would all fit and nothing would get wet or lost. so my future MIL is standing up trying to get her purse and her medicine in the middle of the thing and the whole time she's standing up the CM is screaming at her "YOU HAVE TO SIT DOWN! SIT DOWN! IF YOU DO NOT SIT DOWN I WILL STOP THIS RIDE! YOU MUST BE SITTING BY THE TIME THE RIDE STARTS OR I WILL STOP THE RIDE AND YOU WILL BE ESCORTED OFF!" i was getting so angry with him(i'm not good when i get angry! lol). if anything, if i'm trying to do something and someone is yelling at me, i move even slower because i try to get something done AND listen to this person at the same time. luckily we weren't escorted off the ride and we had a pleasant ride.


----------



## pampam

we were trying to walk to the entrance to leave(we had already seen the parade the previous day) and there was a man standing halfway in a doorway at one of the stores. i asked him three times "excuse me!" and even poked him to get hi attention but he acted as if i was invisible. finally i got so aggrivated i just walked pratically right into him and stepped on his foot. he screamed "OWWWW" loudly, which was uncalled for because i know it didn't hurt that bad and looked at me like i was insane. i told him "well i said 'excuse me' three times to you and you didn't even aknowledge me and i needed to get out!" and walked away. 

some people......[/QUOTE]


I wonder if perhaps he had a hearing impairment.


----------



## NC State

LiLIrishChick63 said:
			
		

> i have a couple of "those foreign people" stories. the one year my fiance and i went we were waiting for the light parade. this was the first year i would have been able to see it so i wanted a good seat. we waited for 2 hours for the parade, luckily it was in the winter and it wasn't very hot out. so this mother comes along with i believe either her mother or MIL and her young son in a stroller and they decide to stand right behind me. it wouldn't have been a problem if the woman wouldn't have kept pushing the stroller into me. and it was so obvious that she was doing it so it's not like she didn't notice. finally i grabbed the leg of the stroller right when i knew she would push it into me again. she gave me this shocked look and stopped.
> 
> then the last time i went i went to the lights, motor, action show in MGM and it was probably the hottest day of the summer. from the moment we sat down until about 10 minutes before the show, a family with 3 kids were sitting behind us and the kid kept screaming.....and not whining screaming.....i mean SCREAMING. i couldn't even hear what was going on. we have it on tape too! the mother kept trying to get out of the stands with him but the father kept arguing with her to let him be. finally she managed to get out of there, but not until 10 minutes before the show ended.
> 
> another one, didn't have anything to do with foreign families. my wrist had begun to hurt me pretty badly the one night at MK just before the light parade was going to start. i went to the First Aide place and they gave me an ice pack and i left and we were trying to walk to the entrance to leave(we had already seen the parade the previous day) and there was a man standing halfway in a doorway at one of the stores. i asked him three times "excuse me!" and even poked him to get hi attention but he acted as if i was invisible. finally i got so aggrivated i just walked pratically right into him and stepped on his foot. he screamed "OWWWW" loudly, which was uncalled for because i know it didn't hurt that bad and looked at me like i was insane. i told him "well i said 'excuse me' three times to you and you didn't even aknowledge me and i needed to get out!" and walked away.
> 
> some people......




My daughter is hearing impaired and things like this has happen to her.  She is so heart broken when it happens to her.  Just lightly tap the person with a smile    next time to be sure they know that you're there.


----------



## crzy4mickey

_i asked him three times "excuse me!" and even poked him to get hi attention but he acted as if i was invisible._

He did poke him, still nothing.     I have a nephew who's deaf and he is much more aware of his surroundings than hearing people!  He would have responded to a poke immediately.


----------



## AnaheimGirl

LiLIrishChick63 said:
			
		

> when i was younger i went on a vacation with my parents and they put me on a leash. it was embaressing and uncalled for. my theory is, if the child doesn't hold your hand or sit in the stroller.....then it's back to the hotel for the day.



I'm sorry that your parents made you wear it when it bothered you.  If you were old enough to remember it, and be embarassed by it, you probably were old enough to learn to hold a hand, or not bolt away from your parents.  

But most often, leashes are used for younger children, who IME seem to like them, because they do give them more freedom than a stroller or holding a hand.  These kids are not usually old enough to realize they are missing out on anything if made to leave the park for the hotel room.   And (in my dd's case) not tall enough to hold a parent's hand without the parent having to bend over a little bit to reach them.   Sorry, but I'm not going to give myself three days of back pain just so that strangers will be more approving of my method of holding on to my toddler.


----------



## TravelinGal

LiLIrishChick63 said:
			
		

> when i was younger i went on a vacation with my parents and they put me on a leash. it was embaressing and uncalled for. my theory is, if the child doesn't hold your hand or sit in the stroller.....then it's back to the hotel for the day.
> 
> 
> 
> AnaheimGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry that your parents made you wear it when it bothered you.  If you were old enough to remember it, and be embarassed by it, you probably were old enough to learn to hold a hand, or not bolt away from your parents.
> 
> But most often, leashes are used for younger children, who IME seem to like them, because they do give them more freedom than a stroller or holding a hand.  These kids are not usually old enough to realize they are missing out on anything if made to leave the park for the hotel room.   And (in my dd's case) not tall enough to hold a parent's hand without the parent having to bend over a little bit to reach them.   Sorry, but I'm not going to give myself three days of back pain just so that strangers will be more approving of my method of holding on to my toddler.
Click to expand...


Well put AnaheimGirl!!


----------



## LiLIrishChick63

NC State said:
			
		

> My daughter is hearing impaired and things like this has happen to her.  She is so heart broken when it happens to her.  Just lightly tap the person with a smile    next time to be sure they know that you're there.




he was talking to the people who were standing around him, that's why he was ignoring me. and i poked him to try and get his attention to say "excuse me" again......so if he couldn't hear me he could have felt me tapping him


----------



## LiLIrishChick63

AnaheimGirl said:
			
		

> I'm sorry that your parents made you wear it when it bothered you.  If you were old enough to remember it, and be embarassed by it, you probably were old enough to learn to hold a hand, or not bolt away from your parents.
> 
> But most often, leashes are used for younger children, who IME seem to like them, because they do give them more freedom than a stroller or holding a hand.  These kids are not usually old enough to realize they are missing out on anything if made to leave the park for the hotel room.   And (in my dd's case) not tall enough to hold a parent's hand without the parent having to bend over a little bit to reach them.   Sorry, but I'm not going to give myself three days of back pain just so that strangers will be more approving of my method of holding on to my toddler.




i didn't say you shouldn't do it i said i wouldn't do it. who cares what other people think anyway, right? it's your decision.


----------



## Deb & Bill

littlegreydonkey said:
			
		

> Ooh this one could run and run - although I'ma bit worried that I don't find changing under a towel unusual. Where I live on a Saturday morning, it's like flashers row on one road near the beach when the triathletes change out of their wetsuits. It's not somewhere you want to be driving if you're easily distracted.
> 
> However the thing that shocked me most at Disney this year was during half marathon day. We were at Epcot cheering on some friends and the abuse people were giving the cast members because they were held up for 30 seconds crossing the road was awful. One woman started shouting 'I paid good money to come here.' It took all my self control (okay, my partner telling me not to) to tell her that the runners had paid twice as much and they didn't even get to go on any rides. One woman practically pushed her stroller into one runner to get across.
> 
> I know the marathon weekend is a disruption, but the people coming through epcot at that point in the half (and as someone regularly at the back of the field I feel no-one will mind me saying this) are not natural athletes. They've worked really hard to get to that point (it's about mile 12.5 and they've been going 3 hours by then) please, please give them some respect and 30 seconds to pass you. Sorry rant over now



I can only imagine how bad it was in the parks for the marathon and half.  My husband did the Goofy Challenge and said it wasn't that good.  I did the 5K Family Fun Run after the 1/2 marathon in Epcot and this was the first time there were people in the park during the 5K race.  Other years we got done before the park opened.  Our race didn't start until 11:20 (started 20 minutes late) and World Showcase was open by the time we actually got into the park.  It was crazy with all the people trying to cross in front of the runners, even with the CMs trying to hold them back.  We even had families with strollers get into the race way because they thought it was easier for them to get from one place to another.


----------



## Pluto 2

a*lil*bit*goofy said:
			
		

> Well, this didn't happen at WDW, it happened at a large park here in Canada (in toronto actually) ...Paramount Canada's Wonderland...
> 
> my hubby and i, along with 8 or 9 other friends of ours, all spent a weekend in toronto, to 'get away', and this included a day at Wonderland.  If anyone happens to be familiar with this place, the event i am about to describe to you happened by the pirate ship area...near the water out in the complete open.
> 
> a girl was giving her boyfriend a b.j. right there. they had their back to the pathway where people walk but it was quite obvious what they were doing. they were about 15.
> 
> meanwhile, here are ten 26-32 year old adults standing, in a row, mouths open wide in shock!  imagine the site, 20 feet away a girl wiping her mouth off and a boy smiling while we are still standing, in a row, shocked.  a park rep was walking by and we stopped him and said 'omg look what they are doing' (this was ahem during the incident) and he looked over, his mouth hung open and then he started to laugh....he couldn't believe it! he was going to get supervisor ...hopefully they got kicked out, because really...i mean what if a kid saw it? YIKES!
> 
> and yes i swear to God, this is a true story!



you canadians have all the fun, if this would of happened in the us they would of been arrested.


----------



## LuluLovesDisney

I don't know how I missed that Canadian Wonderland story, but I would have freaked out! Is this the direction our world is headed? *Ewww*- on more levels than one!


----------



## LuluLovesDisney

Restraints/ leashes for children don't shock me- I don't really mind them except when parents use them as an excuse not to watch their kid (ie kid is taking little stuffed animals and throwing them on the floor in a store while the parent's back is to the kid and looking at something else)   
or
when parents pull them back like a little choke chain- I saw a little one almost fall on her face this way once   
or 
as was brought up earlier- are used on kids who are way too old. If the kid's embarrassed by it, they are probably too old.   

But for younger kids, I can't see anything wrong with a tool that helps you keep your little one safe. In fact, they make these little animal backpack versions that look a lot more comfy for the kid than the older versions and are actually kind of cute.


----------



## LuluLovesDisney

Pluto said:
			
		

> you canadians have all the fun, if this would of happened in the us they would of been arrested.



They *should* have been arrested.


----------



## Caylin

My most shocking moment was not seen, but fully experienced.  My best friends and I were in line for Soarin' and the family in front of us had a very rambunctious four-year-old.  None of us really minded, after all, at WDW there are kids.  This kid, however, decided that a great game would be walking by us and stomping on our toes as hard as he could!  He did this to each of us; we were totally shocked.  We asked his parents to stop him, and they didn't.  Takes all kinds, I suppose.


----------



## Syrreal

Caylin said:
			
		

> My most shocking moment was not seen, but fully experienced.  My best friends and I were in line for Soarin' and the family in front of us had a very rambunctious four-year-old.  None of us really minded, after all, at WDW there are kids.  This kid, however, decided that a great game would be walking by us and stomping on our toes as hard as he could!  He did this to each of us; we were totally shocked.  We asked his parents to stop him, and they didn't.  Takes all kinds, I suppose.



That is when you just stick your foot out and "accidentaly" trip the child.  Then yell as if your foot was hurt.  That will get the parents attention!  
We saw that happen in front of us (Also at Soarin') where the kid was running around and the parents ignoring the fact that the kid was stepping on everyone's toes around them.  Next thing we saw was the kid flying.  It was great.  The parents made the kid apologize to the lady and everything.


----------



## LuluLovesDisney

Syrreal said:
			
		

> That is when you just stick your foot out and "accidentaly" trip the child.  Then yell as if your foot was hurt.  That will get the parents attention!
> We saw that happen in front of us (Also at Soarin') where the kid was running around and the parents ignoring the fact that the kid was stepping on everyone's toes around them.  Next thing we saw was the kid flying.  It was great.  The parents made the kid apologize to the lady and everything.


 You don't mean this do you?
Just because the kid's parents are idiots, I wouldn't want the kid to get hurt.


----------



## Syrreal

LuluLovesDisney said:
			
		

> You don't mean this do you?
> Just because the kid's parents are idiots, I wouldn't want the kid to get hurt.



to answer your question... and emphatic No.
The post itself was meant as a joke.  

But,while I don't condone tripping a child (or anyone else for that matter), I understand that woman's frustration.

You have to understand that the kid had been doing this for atleast 20 minutes and every time he passed by he would step on the lady's feet (I think that he was doing it on purpose too but I wasn't close enough to know for sure) and she had asked the child to stop and to watch where he was stepping because he was hurting her and was very polite but after all that time I am pretty sure that she tripped him on purpose (again, I can't be 100% sure..just guessing here).  Even my friends and I were getting upset at this kid after a while and we were 2 people behind them.

IMO, parents need to keep an eye on their kids and at least be aware when their kids are injuring others.  The kid knew that it was hurting the lady because she told him it was.  There were consequences.  Had the parents been paying attention to their little darling they could have prevented all of it.  

Personally, I have a pretty easy going attitude when I go to disney.  I am on vacation.  I don't really let things bother me.  If it takes me 2 extra minutes to get on a ride because someone got ahead of me..whatever.  If there is a wait to get into the parks..they're not going to disappear while I'm in line.  If someone happens to bump into me..it's understandable.  But, please, don't hit or hurt me on purpose. Is that too much to ask? 
ok..off my little soap box now.


----------



## Just_Me_06

delikado said:
			
		

> That's got to be the most horrible thing I've ever heard. There's just no excuse for that kind of ignorance.


OMG !  that is just jacked up ! ppl from other contries dont have to speak english !!! is it 1 of those unwritten rules we dont know about ?!?!?! besides , scottish is a form or english away !


----------



## a*lil*bit*goofy

LuluLovesDisney said:
			
		

> I don't know how I missed that Canadian Wonderland story, but I would have freaked out! Is this the direction our world is headed? *Ewww*- on more levels than one!




i know. :O( thank goodness it was just the group of adults, and no kids with us. and i am thinking that our line up facing the couple with mouths open, in shock, may have prevented a view of kids seeing it. it was terrible.  and the fact that cm laughed before walking away was shocking. i was surprised they didn't have some type of a plan in place! but i guess since they were done...(not that that makes it right. )


----------



## Tony Toon

Just_Me_06 said:
			
		

> besides , scottish is a form or english away !



 

Actually American is a form of English too.


----------



## oxfordcircus

2 teenaged boys were sitting on the bench next to me outside Mission Space.  They were feeding the grackles (black birds) when one boy smashed a bird with his souvenir popcorn bucket.  The bird flopped around like the proverbial chicken with its head cut off.  Then there was considerable cursing and condemnation from passersby and me.  I would have had the idiot kicked out of the park but I had my 3 small kids with me, so I couldn't simultaneously push the double stroller and drag the teen to a security guard.

To my surprise, and just as I was about to put it out of its apparent misery, the bird flew off.

The whole incident was a shock to me and, worse, was fully comprehended by my 6 year old.


----------



## TinkGirl

We were eating lunch outside of Pecos Bill, and a bird did its' business on my backpack and shirt.  Five minutes later I stood up to get my daughter's attention to ask if she wanted the rest of her fries.  I was holding the cup of fries, and a dive-bombing bird knocked them right out of my hand!  This is more weird than shocking:  Friday we were boarding the Jungle Cruise boat, and the CM says the standard "move all the way down to make room."  We sat down and this woman beside me stepped on me, and proceeded to sit on my leg!  I moved down the centimeter I had left, and so did she!  The CM saw what was happening, so he moved her down.  I think she was totally clueless that she had done anything strange!


----------



## DramaQueen

a*lil*bit*goofy said:
			
		

> Well, this didn't happen at WDW, it happened at a large park here in Canada (in toronto actually) ...Paramount Canada's Wonderland...
> 
> my hubby and i, along with 8 or 9 other friends of ours, all spent a weekend in toronto, to 'get away', and this included a day at Wonderland.  If anyone happens to be familiar with this place, the event i am about to describe to you happened by the pirate ship area...near the water out in the complete open.
> 
> a girl was giving her boyfriend a b.j. right there. they had their back to the pathway where people walk but it was quite obvious what they were doing. they were about 15.
> 
> meanwhile, here are ten 26-32 year old adults standing, in a row, mouths open wide in shock!  imagine the site, 20 feet away a girl wiping her mouth off and a boy smiling while we are still standing, in a row, shocked.  a park rep was walking by and we stopped him and said 'omg look what they are doing' (this was ahem during the incident) and he looked over, his mouth hung open and then he started to laugh....he couldn't believe it! he was going to get supervisor ...hopefully they got kicked out, because really...i mean what if a kid saw it? YIKES!
> 
> and yes i swear to God, this is a true story!




ACK! I live in the GTA and get a seasons pass to PCW every year and I SWEAR I see stuff like that ALL the time! The PDAs by some teenaged couples are RIDICULOUS (I'm a teenager myself and a COMPLETELY appauled by this behavior!) Sometimes they are courteous enough to go into the forrest or find a 'private' place, but none of these places are really all that private. SAVE IT FOR THE BEDROOM FOLKS!! The staff at wonderland is a VERY careless staff though it you ask me. (I've got friends who've worked there and heard horror stories!!)

As for all these shocking Disney stories!!! Boy am I glad nothing like that has ever happened to me!! 0_o 

Hopefully I'll have no horror stories when I get back in August!


----------



## a*lil*bit*goofy

@@@Drama Queen: are you serious?!?!?!? I have been going every year since i was a kid!  thankfully the past two summers that we took our kids with us, we saw nothing of the sort. unbelievable.  i don't get it.    some people, eh?


----------



## MrsKreamer

Disneyrsh said:
			
		

> Don't service dogs need to have some sort of official vest that they wear to designate them as such?  And, I'm sorry, but service dogs for anxiety is ludicrous!
> 
> I told my two young daughters that some people are sneaking dogs into disney (we're all dog lovers) and they said "but where do they poop?"  Very good question, young grasshoppers.


Disney has a service animal area in each park.  I wouldn't judge to harshly about anxiety.  It can be very severe and debilitating.  Just like anyone else with a disability, they have rights too.


----------



## MrsKreamer

GDUL said:
			
		

> I didn't see anything on the dogs stating that they were in training.  The people walking the dogs weren't wearing any type of clothing from any organization either.  They could have been in training but I didn't see anything suggesting that they were though.  It was just odd to run into so many people with dogs on our last trip!


If they were being walked outside of the park then they were from the kennel club.  You have to take your dog for 3 walks a day when using that service.


----------



## Caylin

Syrreal,
Not that I condone tripping children either, but that must have been quite a spectacle in line for the ride!  I saw a kid lay down on one of the MK bathroom floors and throw a tantrum once!  I was pretty grossed out.


----------



## Wendy1953

Last week in Everything POP,  a family (GreatGrandma, Grandma, Mom and 2 boys (approx. 1 1/2 and 3 years old) was eating breakfast.  GG and Mom went to the concierge to buy their park tickets leaving dear old G with the boys....well, the smallest boy was getting a little antsy sitting there....and the G told him " You better be good or I'll flush you down the toilet."  Oh my....my mouth must have opened as wide as it could, and I just couldn't get it out of my mind for the rest of the day......the Mom will try to potty train this little one and wonder why he's petrified of the potty....I can't believe that a G would say such a thing.


----------



## coolkidhann95

well this is not a gross post just some thing i got like a valcano
well i was at asgerhush or whatever and this family of three is taking pics no big deal right NO they took to pics on of the princess with "fluffy" a stuffie and i may sound like a hipacrit bc a trip after that i was taking nestle my stuff chocolate lab  but get back on toppic well once cinderella came it was my turn and then the girl with fluffy's dad took a pic of me!! with cinderella!   ahh!


----------



## dtauer

coolkidhann95 said:
			
		

> well this is not a gross post just some thing i got like a valcano
> well i was at asgerhush or whatever and this family of three is taking pics no big deal right NO they took to pics on of the princess with "fluffy" a stuffie and i may sound like a hipacrit bc a trip after that i was taking nestle my stuff chocolate lab  but get back on toppic well once cinderella came it was my turn and then the girl with fluffy's dad took a pic of me!! with cinderella!   ahh!



I love that kids participate on DIS but WHAT DOES THIS MEAN?


----------



## NC State

coolkidhann95 said:
			
		

> well this is not a gross post just some thing i got like a valcano
> well i was at asgerhush or whatever and this family of three is taking pics no big deal right NO they took to pics on of the princess with "fluffy" a stuffie and i may sound like a hipacrit bc a trip after that i was taking nestle my stuff chocolate lab  but get back on toppic well once cinderella came it was my turn and then the girl with fluffy's dad took a pic of me!! with cinderella!   ahh!


----------



## Wendy1953

I'm glad you asked....I haven't a clue either....anyone translating????


----------



## MrsKreamer

As some of you may know Dh and I worked at Disney for a few months while our home in N.O. was being repaired.  
A few observations:

Ok I worked Photopass, mostly in Toontown.  I once saw a 4 or 5 y/o girl with her dad and brother, she was wearing a jean mini-skirt, halter top, and knee high boots!     First why would you let your kid wear that to a theme park, second why do you let a 4 or 5 y/o wear this!     

People who take young children to take pictures with the characters need to mention that Mickey is taller in real life.  Please, if your child is kicking and screaming that they don't want to stand next to the giant mouse  (dog  , duck  , bear  , donkey   or tigger  ) please don't force them to.  They can harm the characters.

It is NOT ok to let your child pull on ANY of the characters tails or ears...this can cause serious harm!  It is NOT ok to try and feel if Mickey is a girl or a boy(had this happen on more than a few occasions and the parents encouraged it  ).  And please don't be rough with Mickey, remember he is 77 years old!  

Oh and I also witness parents letting their children run around wild in the character rooms...ie running in and out of other families pictures, running from character to character without waiting ect.  The parents thought it was cute!  Then the other families get mad at the CMs for not doing anything!

Everyone always asks and the answer is always the same.  There is only one Mickey Mouse.  No matter how mad you get at CMs for not telling you the "right" answer, the response will always be ONE.  (except for Chip, we have two of those, ie Chip form B&B, Chip and Dale...  ).  

I did a shocking thing.  I dropped a piece of camera equipment(a external battery worth about $500) and blurted out S***!  Then realizing what I had said, I immediatly uttered damn-it.  I then proceeded to turn 15 shades of red and appolgize to all of the parents around me.    I couldn't believe I had said that!!!  I am so ashamed!

My Dh had a few shockers as well.  He was a bellman at CB.  He said there were a lot of people who stiffed him tips.  Now I know people all have different oppinions on when and why to tip...but these guys only make $3 an hour and rely on that money.

Suprisingly one day a little old lady tipped him a fifty!  She only had 2 bags and he drove her to the room and when he was leaving she pulled out a fifty!  

Oh and OT:  I used to roll my eyes at the children on leashes, now that I am a mother to a toddler who knows how to escape his stroller    I bought a harness.  I only intend to use it in crowed areas where he may be inclined to run off.  Mardi Gras is in a few weeks and it will be nice to give him the freedom to run around while still being able to hold on to him.
Take care everyone 

ETA I wanted to add that if you make what can be constuded as a "rude hand gesture" or "gang sign" in a photopass picture, you will not be able to purchase it(actually we weren't even supposed to take the picture but sometimes the photographer can miss it).  Same goes if you have a rude saying, alchol or drug logos on your clothing.  People were shocked when they were told this...
Also you cannot take pictures of other people(people that aren't in your party and that you don't know).  Had this happen alot, people trying to take pics of the characters and didn't want to wait.


----------



## ibleedblue

coolkidhann95 said:
			
		

> well this is not a gross post just some thing i got like a valcano
> well i was at asgerhush or whatever and this family of three is taking pics no big deal right NO they took to pics on of the princess with "fluffy" a stuffie and i may sound like a hipacrit bc a trip after that i was taking nestle my stuff chocolate lab  but get back on toppic well once cinderella came it was my turn and then the girl with fluffy's dad took a pic of me!! with cinderella!   ahh!


Not to be the grammar police, but are we not teaching punctuation any school any longer?  Things are much easier to read when a period is used occasionally.  <dons flame retardant suit>


----------



## Idroveallnight

coolkidhann95 said:
			
		

> well this is not a gross post just some thing i got like a valcano
> well i was at asgerhush or whatever and this family of three is taking pics no big deal right NO they took to pics on of the princess with "fluffy" a stuffie and i may sound like a hipacrit bc a trip after that i was taking nestle my stuff chocolate lab  but get back on toppic well once cinderella came it was my turn and then the girl with fluffy's dad took a pic of me!! with cinderella!   ahh!




Ok - I think the 95 may be year of birth - I also have a child born in 95 so I think I can help (maybe):

They were having breakfast (princess) in Norway. The family before them was taking pics of a stuffed animal with the princesses. When it was the poster's turn, the dad of the other family took a picture of the poster. She does not want to be called a hypocrite because she took pics of her stuffed animal on a later trip.

I could be totally wrong, but I think this is pretty close!!


----------



## LuluLovesDisney

ibleedblue said:
			
		

> Not to be the grammar police, but are we not teaching punctuation any school any longer?  Things are much easier to read when a period is used occasionally.  <dons flame retardant suit>



Please, *don't blame the teachers*! "We" try our best!   It has certainly been an uphill battle since text messaging has become so common; the same patterns are being used on internet forums, as well as in assignments! I take off five points for every "gunna" "b4" "i" or "u" in any assignments. They get too used to it. 

But this makes me think there should be adult only areas on the DIS- adults discussing shocking behavior   isn't really what kids should be reading.


----------



## Sinderelli

LuluLovesDisney said:
			
		

> Please, *don't blame the teachers*! "We" try our best!   It has certainly been an uphill battle since text messaging has become so common; the same patterns are being used on internet forums, as well as in assignments! I take off five points for every "gunna" "b4" "i" or "u" in any assignments. They get too used to it.
> 
> But this makes me think there should be adult only areas on the DIS- adults discussing shocking behavior   isn't really what kids should be reading.



Lulu....I totally agree with you! I cringe every time I read "could OF" or "would OF"....or, better yet, "cuz" (because). Yes, I am a teacher, also!


----------



## brack

ibleedblue said:
			
		

> Not to be the grammar police, but are we not teaching punctuation any school any longer?  Things are much easier to read when a period is used occasionally.  <dons flame retardant suit>



I don't think it is the school's fault but it this "e-mail mentality" where spelling and punctuation are ignored. It is "cool" to write like coolkidhann95 ...... whether it is intelligible or not.

By the way ibleedblue I am a native Tarheel who has been transplanted to Oklahoma. I bleed (Carolina) blue also.


----------



## MickeyMouseGal

A shock from my last trip:  On this past Saturday at the MK, we were over by the Country Bear Jamboree (crowds were bad and it was right after the parade).  An older lady in an electric wheelchair was dodging in and out of groups of people.   I heard her loudly complaining to her young grandaughter (?) about 'people jumping right in front of her' and then quickly she surged ahead of a large group.  From what I could see, she was going way too fast for the number of people in the area... actually, her jump forward reminded me of the 'so there' surge from leadfooted people who pass you on the expressway... and after she passed the 'offending' group, she totally PLOWED into a man in front of her!  There was a sickening thud when she hit him, but it looked like the man was OK.  Thank goodness.


----------



## Markstudy

coolkidhann95 said:
			
		

> well this is not a gross post just some thing i got like a valcano
> well i was at asgerhush or whatever and this family of three is taking pics no big deal right NO they took to pics on of the princess with "fluffy" a stuffie and i may sound like a hipacrit bc a trip after that i was taking nestle my stuff chocolate lab  but get back on toppic well once cinderella came it was my turn and then the girl with fluffy's dad took a pic of me!! with cinderella!   ahh!



Don't you just love kids these days... that learn to talk- "cool" ?

Funny story 

I had a young lady say "axs" instead of "ask" today on a job interview, and my boss tossed her resume into the trash.

She was a young kid, fresh out of college, but she had all the skills we were looking for (she could have doubled her income with this new job). Unfortunately....some of her "cool kid talk" leaked out (just took one word) and she was shown the door. 

a $60,000 job with a growing corporation was gone in a flash.


----------



## LindsayDunn228

coolkidhann95 said:
			
		

> well this is not a gross post just some thing i got like a valcano
> well i was at asgerhush or whatever and this family of three is taking pics no big deal right NO they took to pics on of the princess with "fluffy" a stuffie and i may sound like a hipacrit bc a trip after that i was taking nestle my stuff chocolate lab  but get back on toppic well once cinderella came it was my turn and then the girl with fluffy's dad took a pic of me!! with cinderella!   ahh!



Holy freaking run on sentence Batman!!!


----------



## LindsayDunn228

Markstudy said:
			
		

> I had a young lady say "axs" instead of "ask" today on a job interview, and my boss tossed her resume into the trash.
> 
> She was a young kid, fresh out of college, but she had all the skills we were looking for (she could have doubled her income with this new job). Unfortunately....some of her "cool kid talk" leaked out (just took one word) and she was shown the door.
> 
> a $60,000 job with a growing corporation was gone in a flash.



I just have to say *good for you and your boss!!!!*   I wouldn't have hired her either and I think it's quite unprofessional to speak that way at a job interview.


----------



## pixiedust23

Markstudy said:
			
		

> I had a young lady say "axs" instead of "ask" today on a job interview, and my boss tossed her resume into the trash.
> 
> She was a young kid, fresh out of college, but she had all the skills we were looking for (she could have doubled her income with this new job). Unfortunately....some of her "cool kid talk" leaked out (just took one word) and she was shown the door.
> 
> a $60,000 job with a growing corporation was gone in a flash.



Did you ever think that maybe she wasn't trying to "talk cool"?  Some people have speech impediments, ya know.  I have a friend from high school, who went saw a speech specialist b/c she would say things like axs and breafest (instead of breakfast).  I would hate to think she wouldn't be hired for a job b/c of this; that's ridiculous!  

I am a teacher also, but a high school teacher.  It is amazing the type of spelling and grammar issues we face! O and my friend is now back in grad school studying to be a elementary school teacher, and she has held many jobs, so at least everyone doesn't have a problem with speech issues.


----------



## LindsayDunn228

Pixie, you may have a point there, but.....

In this area, "ax" instead of "ask" is used quite a lot by a certain group of people. It has nothing to do with speech impediments. I think an employer would be smart enough to catch cues from a person's speech to determine if they have a speech impediment or not.


----------



## dixiedizfan

LindsayDunn228 said:
			
		

> Pixie, you may have a point there, but.....
> 
> In this area, "ax" instead of "ask" is used quite a lot by a certain group of people. It has nothing to do with speech impediments. I think an employer would be smart enough to catch cues from a person's speech to determine if they have a speech impediment or not.


Exactly ... I live in South Carolina and the same is true here about hearing lots of "axs" for ask.


----------



## bch044

I am a Corrections Officer and I have to carry a gun for my and my families safety because of some of the people that i have to come in contact with on the inside, i will also come in contact with in the outside. I am also on duty 24hrs. a day no matter where i am or what i am doing.


----------



## MrsKreamer

bch044 said:
			
		

> I am a Corrections Officer and I have to carry a gun for my and my families safety because of some of the people that i have to come in contact with on the inside, i will also come in contact with in the outside. I am also on duty 24hrs. a day no matter where i am or what i am doing.


Have they allowed you to carry it on you at Disney?  WDW is a no firearms zone, and security has to hold all weapons while you are there.  At least that is for people outside of law enforcement...


----------



## eeyoregirl

oxfordcircus said:
			
		

> 2 teenaged boys were sitting on the bench next to me outside Mission Space.  They were feeding the grackles (black birds) when one boy smashed a bird with his souvenir popcorn bucket.  The bird flopped around like the proverbial chicken with its head cut off.



Those little brats deserved to be thrown out. How dare they act this way? This is when we all wonder: where are the parents?!?


----------



## bch044

I dont know yet. We are going in the morning but i am checking it out before we go because i am not really comfortable without it. Its hard to explain but its like if you wear a watch all the time and then you either forget it or loose it you feel out of place.


----------



## MrsKreamer

bch044 said:
			
		

> I dont know yet. We are going in the morning but i am checking it out before we go because i am not really comfortable without it. Its hard to explain but its like if you wear a watch all the time and then you either forget it or loose it you feel out of place.


I completely understand, with being in the line of work you are in!  Good luck.


----------



## vellamint

bch044 said:
			
		

> I am a Corrections Officer and I have to carry a gun for my and my families safety because of some of the people that i have to come in contact with on the inside, i will also come in contact with in the outside. I am also on duty 24hrs. a day no matter where i am or what i am doing.




Okay now I am officially lost......how is this a shocking incident???  I am truly asking not trying to be rude-just wondering if a post got lost or what I missed in my reading.


----------



## Philadisney

vellamint said:
			
		

> Okay now I am officially lost......how is this a shocking incident???  I am truly asking not trying to be rude-just wondering if a post got lost or what I missed in my reading.




I believe there was a post a few pages back about someone noticing a man carrying a gun at MGM, strapped to his leg (forgive me - i might be fuzzy on the details).  i think this poster was responding to the comments about having a weapon in WDW.


----------



## coolkidhann95

NC State said:
			
		

>


 did u uderstnad that bc why did put that smilely


----------



## coolkidhann95

ibleedblue said:
			
		

> Not to be the grammar police, but are we not teaching punctuation any school any longer?  Things are much easier to read when a period is used occasionally.  <dons flame retardant suit>


----------



## coolkidhann95

Idroveallnight said:
			
		

> Ok - I think the 95 may be year of birth - I also have a child born in 95 so I think I can help (maybe):
> 
> They were having breakfast (princess) in Norway. The family before them was taking pics of a stuffed animal with the princesses. When it was the poster's turn, the dad of the other family took a picture of the poster. She does not want to be called a hypocrite because she took pics of her stuffed animal on a later trip.
> 
> I could be totally wrong, but I think this is pretty close!!



thanks


----------



## awdwnut

We had a shocking experience on our trip last month.  On 1/12 we were at Blizzard Beach enjoying a wonderful warm and sunny day.  While catching some rays next to the wave pool, a Portuguese speaking family sat down right next to us.  All was grand until the young mother pulled out a pair of tweezers and proceeded to pluck her bikini line as she conversed with her husband and daughter!!!  Last year while at Typhoon Lagoon, we had a lady sunbathing topless right in front of us, but as far as shocking goes, I think this years incident was worse.

awdwnut


----------



## Joanna71985

coolkidhann95 said:
			
		

> did u uderstnad that bc why did put that smilely



Ok, can you please stop? That is starting to get annoying with the shorthand.


----------



## LindsayDunn228

Joanna71985 said:
			
		

> Ok, can you please stop? That is starting to get annoying with the shorthand.



For real. Even with the attempted translation I still have no clue what the poster was trying to say.


----------



## budbeerlady

That short talk makes my head hurt!!!  (But I must add seeing LindsayDunn228's nice little pics of Josh do brighten my day!  Love those, I married a Josh but I do adore this one too. Yum-mo!)


----------



## LindsayDunn228

Tee hee, you're welcome Budbeerlady    Isn't he a dish?


----------



## spatenfloot

coolkidhann95 said:
			
		

> did u uderstnad that bc why did put that smilely


The smiley is shrugging because she could not understand you. Outside of a chatroom, you need to actually spell words in order for people to understand what you are saying.


----------



## slandwdw

awdwnut said:
			
		

> We had a shocking experience on our trip last month.  On 1/12 we were at Blizzard Beach enjoying a wonderful warm and sunny day.  While catching some rays next to the wave pool, a Portuguese speaking family sat down right next to us.  All was grand until the young mother pulled out a pair of tweezers and proceeded to pluck her bikini line as she conversed with her husband and daughter!!!  Last year while at Typhoon Lagoon, we had a lady sunbathing topless right in front of us, but as far as shocking goes, I think this years incident was worse.
> 
> awdwnut





 I can't even imagine how shocking it was for you to see this , but i also can't imagine the pain of using tweezers to remove hair from this region. OUCH!


----------



## Idroveallnight

coolkidhann95 said:
			
		

> thanks




You are very welcome! You hang in there! I think it is great that there are kids out there trying very hard to be a part of our wonderful and accepting DIS community!! My DD10 has been wanting to get involved! Perhaps I'll direct her to the kid's board (is there one?). I'll tell her to look for you!


Now, back to topic! EEEww on the plucking the bikini line! We will be in the world in 26 days and I'm afraid I'll spend the whole trip looking for shocking things to post!


----------



## brack

bch044 said:
			
		

> I dont know yet. We are going in the morning but i am checking it out before we go because i am not really comfortable without it. Its hard to explain but its like if you wear a watch all the time and then you either forget it or loose it you feel out of place.



While I understand your feeling; unlike a watch there are some places that guns do not belong. Even in Oklahoma and Texas where concealed guns are legal there are places that they can not be taken. IMHO WDW is one of those type of places.


----------



## jgates

I think we made it thru our entires NY's vacation there with nothing shocking!!!  Except possibly my 21 year old athletic son tripping on the cement sidewalk while running at the Dolphin.  I guess he went flying & ended up ripping his knee wide open.   And it probably wasn't all that funny except for the way he & his girlfriend described it!


----------



## LiLIrishChick63

i almost forgot this one! i went with my fiance and his family in August(i've mentioned that) and for his cousin's birthday we were going to the Whispering Canyon Cafe at the Fort Wilderness Lodge. now mind you i don't mind kids....but when i'm in a room with about 50 of them screaming their heads off i get a little aggrivated. anyway, so it started off pretty good we got drinks and ate dinner and watched his 21-year old cousin ride around on a horse on a stick singing "happy birthday to me"(we have this on film too! it's great!). earlier we had brought a cake for his birthday to the restaurant and they said they would keep it in their fridge until we were ready for it. well.......an hour and a half later we were all finished eating dinner and started wondering where the cake was. we asked one of the CM's and of course they came back and say "there's no cake  back there!"....and all i'm thinking is "you've got to be kidding me!" so then another half hour goes by and yay! they found it! so we've been there for 2 hours now, and we finally finished the cake....and another hour passes and we still hadn't gotten a check. we were a big party and we had a few tables.....but we all had seperate bills.

at our table was myself, my fiance, his cousin, his mother, and his aunt. his cousin and his aunt were on one bill and the rest of us were on another bill. so then another half hour has passed and i'm really not having a good time anymore after spending 2 and a half hours listening to kids scream and bang their plates with things. finally my fiance's mother tells us it's ok we can leave and she'll pick up the tab when it finally comes. we finally left and i had such a headache. we went back to the cabins and i layed down for a bit. so it took us about 20 minutes to get to the cabins.....and 25 minutes after that my future MIL calls and tells us they FINALLY got their checks! so that was over 4 hours that they were there. it was so insane i couldn't believe how much of a hassle it was to get the check from that place. 


another time we were eating at CRT and it had rained out earlier and was still a little cloudy out. we had gotten our menus and while i was looking at mine a drip of water fell right onto my menu. we were sitting right in the middle of the restuarant and i had no idea what it was so i ignored it......until 10 minutes later another drip fell on my hand. i thought maybe the roof was leaking from all of the rain earlier so i told our CM waitress and she said "oh no that's just the AC it's in the top of the building right above where you're sitting it drips like that all the time!".......is that even healthy!? i was glad that i had finished eating by the time she told me.


----------



## LiLIrishChick63

oh wait i remember another one! i'm on a roll here!


anyway my fiance and i were in line for the Snow White ride and there was a family(who didn't seem to speak any english) infront of us with 3 kids, a mom and a dad. the kids and the mother were fine, nothing to complain about them, but then i looked at the father........*shakes head* .....the man had a whole peice of luggage with him. i'm talking like your carry-on luggage bag. so anyway the guy kept leaving the bag behind when the line would move, and then a few minutes later remember that he left it back and then go all the way back through the line to get it and bring it back with him. this happened at least 4 times. it was aggrivating because you really couldn't move around this peice of luggage when the line moved so we were all stuck behind it until he'd remember to come back and get it. when we got up to get seated in the ride the CM told us to get in the car with the the luggage guy family......and i quietly pulled her aside and asked if we could get the next car. luckily she was nice enough to let us she just smiled and laughed and let us on the next car.


----------



## wrldpossibility

I haven't read this entire thread yet, but I'm sure glued to the computer! I had to post after reading about room cards being programmed with the same codes for different rooms. This happened to us, off-site at DL. A very nice hotel though.

DH and I were asleep in our room with DS2 and DS6months at the time. The baby was in a port-a-crib near the door, as that was the only space for it. DS2 was in the bed by the window, and DH and I were in the bed next to the crib. I don't know what time of night it was, but we were woken from a deep sleep by the door opening. Two men, obviously very drunk, walked in talking. Their hands were resting right on the crib, with the now crying baby in it. I was terrified, having no idea what was happening. Thank goodness DH went into protection mode, and jumped up, insisting they leave. Since they were so drunk, they were confused and insisted it was their room. DH just kept saying VERY firmly for them to just GET OUT and go back to the front desk. After a few minutes they did, with no incident. We called the front desk when they left and alerted them that someone was able to get into our room. When we checked out the next day we found out our room had been double booked, which is why they came to our room in the first place. It had never been marked on the computer as occupied. Since I was so tired, I remember at the time I was mostly annoyed that they had woken the baby (anyone with kids knows how hard it is to get kids that age all to sleep in a small hotel room!). In the morning however, I was very upset when what happened fully registered. Everything was fine, but considering how drunk the men were, I don't want to think about what potentially could have happened.

So it does happen. I think that's the most shocking thing to happen to us in particular.


----------



## LiteBrite

*WARNING* Gross animal behavior ahead - read at your own risk

*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
Hubby and I were at AK, wandering through the oasis.  We stopped to look at a couple of really cute little animals called Reeve's Muntjacs.  We were standing there oohing and ahhing over the cute little muntjacs ("Oh, look how cute they are!  They're just adorable!"  etc. etc.).  Suddenly one of the adorable muntjacs started looking really interested in the other adorable muntjac's hind quarters.  We wondered if this was a prelude to a romantic moment between the two, when suddenly hubby realized that the one in front was peeing, and the other one was lapping it up before it hit the ground!  Suddenly the muntjacs weren't so cute anymore.


----------



## theycallmered

wrldpossibility said:
			
		

> I haven't read this entire thread yet, but I'm sure glued to the computer! I had to post after reading about room cards being programmed with the same codes for different rooms. This happened to us, off-site at DL. A very nice hotel though.
> 
> DH and I were asleep in our room with DS2 and DS6months at the time. The baby was in a port-a-crib near the door, as that was the only space for it. DS2 was in the bed by the window, and DH and I were in the bed next to the crib. I don't know what time of night it was, but we were woken from a deep sleep by the door opening. Two men, obviously very drunk, walked in talking. Their hands were resting right on the crib, with the now crying baby in it. I was terrified, having no idea what was happening. Thank goodness DH went into protection mode, and jumped up, insisting they leave. Since they were so drunk, they were confused and insisted it was their room. DH just kept saying VERY firmly for them to just GET OUT and go back to the front desk. After a few minutes they did, with no incident. We called the front desk when they left and alerted them that someone was able to get into our room. When we checked out the next day we found out our room had been double booked, which is why they came to our room in the first place. It had never been marked on the computer as occupied. Since I was so tired, I remember at the time I was mostly annoyed that they had woken the baby (anyone with kids knows how hard it is to get kids that age all to sleep in a small hotel room!). In the morning however, I was very upset when what happened fully registered. Everything was fine, but considering how drunk the men were, I don't want to think about what potentially could have happened.
> 
> So it does happen. I think that's the most shocking thing to happen to us in particular.



Back in October when we were there something simular happened to us.  We arrived very late into ASMo and were greated with a nice hello and happy anniversary, handed our keys to the kingdom and we were off to our room. 

When we arrived to our room though things did not look right.  There was garbage already in the garbage can, used cups laying around, and baby medicine on the bed.  So we went back to the front desk to tell them that the room was used and that we would like a new one. 

When we were at the front desk telling our story there was another couple up there that were visibly (and audibly) distraut and yelling at the cm about their room also.  Suddenly they turned to us, after over hearing our conversation, and asked what room we had.  We stated XXXX to which they replied "that was the same room that they were given and they noticed that the room was already used too!!".

In short Disney had TRIPLE booked this one room.  

Yea TRIPLE Booked!

We remained calm throughout the entire ordeal and Disney comped us one night's stay and up graded our package.  The other couple I think was transfered to the Poly (We did not want to go to the Poly as that it was near 1:30 am at this time).

With your story and my story, I wonder how often Disney makes the mistake of double or triple booking a room.  Scary if you think about it!!


----------



## brack

theycallmered said:
			
		

> With your story and my story, I wonder how often Disney makes the mistake of double or triple booking a room.  Scary if you think about it!!



In the over 20 years we have been going (usually twice a year) this has never happened to us.   

To be upgraded to the Polynesian, at any hour, would be worth a little hassle to me!


----------



## momtimesone

i quite by accident found this site its not obseen or anything but it makes us think its by the cast members and workers at the disney theme parks and things they have seen that is shocking its called stupidguesttricks and i like it but not as much as this site love this thread and all the peaple are so great here but I do have story for you all
my older sis was at disneyworld last yr with her fiance and as they where waiting in line for a ride a group of tourist not speaking english just cut in front of her and her man. My sister is big on videotaping things so of course she catches them doing it on tape. Her boy toy decides hes not going to let these peaple ruin things on his girl so he takes her out of the line and pulls her ahead of the tour group then procedes to cut right back in front of them all the while giving them a nasty stare. All well again and he stated from that moment on it was the best trip they have ever been on LOL and best of all had anyone asked them what happened they could always show the tape.


----------



## krismom

LiteBrite said:
			
		

> *WARNING* Gross animal behavior ahead - read at your own risk
> 
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> Hubby and I were at AK, wandering through the oasis.  We stopped to look at a couple of really cute little animals called Reeve's Muntjacs.  We were standing there oohing and ahhing over the cute little muntjacs ("Oh, look how cute they are!  They're just adorable!"  etc. etc.).  Suddenly one of the adorable muntjacs started looking really interested in the other adorable muntjac's hind quarters.  We wondered if this was a prelude to a romantic moment between the two, when suddenly hubby realized that the one in front was peeing, and the other one was lapping it up before it hit the ground!  Suddenly the muntjacs weren't so cute anymore.





Ok- you officially win the prize for the best most shocking moment!!!!


----------



## awdwnut

slandwdw said:
			
		

> I can't even imagine how shocking it was for you to see this , but i also can't imagine the pain of using tweezers to remove hair from this region. OUCH!



We were also discussing how painfully it must have been.  I guess other shocking aspect of this is the fact that the woman didn't even appear to be hurting while she was doing it.  She was laughing and smiling as she talked to her family.  My wife joked that this was further proof that women are tougher than men!!!

awdwnut


----------



## gshanny

I came back from our trip thinking we never really saw anything shocking. Last night I remembered this though. 
We were in line for the Backlot Tour. We were in the far left lane and a family was in the lane next to us. They had several kids and I like watching the kids when we wait in line. The mom was standing behind the DD at one point and I saw her suddenly start digging around in her DD's hair. She ended up picking some bug out of hair. She kept looking at it between her fingers with a look of disgust. She ended up flicking it on the ground as soon as the line started moving. I was hoping it wasn't lice. I just know it was tiny whatever it was and mom didn't look too happy.


----------



## mitros

Yikes! Maybe it was just a piece of gum or cotton candy remnants or something like that.


----------



## sheepygirl23

I just remembered my shock,I knew i had one!!  I got engaged last year in Disney at MK.  After he proposed he took me to CG with his cousins who were there with us.  We were so happy and wanted to celebrate with a bottle of champagne so we stood at the bar waiting for the bartender to notice us.  We stood there for about a good 15 minutes as she kept passing by adn ignoring us. Now mind you the bar was empty.  So My fiance couldnt take it anymore so he goes"maybe this will help you notice me" and slammed his money down on the counter.  She finally came over to us and asked if she can help us.  we were trying to be nice and told her we wanted a bottle of Moet, she takes out two champagne glasses and puts them down and we say" no we need four, theres four of us"  She got so nasty and said "You want FOUR glasses for a HALF bottle!!!"  We didnt even know what to say she was so mean to us.  (maybe its becasue we look young but whatever) .then Fi got a manager and told him the situation and he pulled her to the side and she came over to us and was very nice all of a sudden and gave us a bottle on the house., She made up some story on how the full bottle of Moet was warm, thats why she couldnt give it to us and gave us one of the better bottles. We were upset b/c Fiance chose this restaurant to celebrate our day  b/c he knew it was my favorite restaurant. It definalty didnt ruin our time but now we probably wont be going to CG as often as we used to.  I was shocked b/c I never thought in a million years that a CM could talk like this and act like that to someone, especially in an upscale restaurant like CG.


----------



## Ride Junkie

We had kind of a shocking moment at Disneyland on Saturday night.  A group of us (along with about 7,000 other people) were jockeying for a position to watch the fireworks show.  It was very crowded and chaotic, and we all got separated.  I turned around to see where my friend was (he was riding an ECV), when all of a sudden this beast of a woman charges up to him and starts screaming: "You just ran over my daughter!"  My friend, trying to be nice, says:  "I'm so sorry, but it was an accident, she ran right out in front of me."  To which she replies: "Maybe you should watch where you're going, *** "My friend then says: "Maybe you should learn to control your kid, how 'bout THAT!"  Then she leaned in and cocked her hand back like she was going to slap him!  About that time a CM walked up & asked if there was a problem, so she split. Oh, did I mention that this was not a small child we're talking about...she was about 13 or 14 and should have known better to watch where she was going.  And he didn't actually run her over, he just bumped her when she jumped out in front of him.  Some people...


----------



## Amyg

Ride Junkie said:
			
		

> We had kind of a shocking moment at Disneyland on Saturday night.  A group of us (along with about 7,000 other people) were jockeying for a position to watch the fireworks show.  It was very crowded and chaotic, and we all got separated.  I turned around to see where my friend was (he was riding an ECV), when all of a sudden this beast of a woman charges up to him and starts screaming: "You just ran over my daughter!"  My friend, trying to be nice, says:  "I'm so sorry, but it was an accident, she ran right out in front of me."  To which she replies: "Maybe you should watch where you're going, *** "My friend then says: "Maybe you should learn to control your kid, how 'bout THAT!"  Then she leaned in and cocked her hand back like she was going to slap him!  About that time a CM walked up & asked if there was a problem, so she split. Oh, did I mention that this was not a small child we're talking about...she was about 13 or 14 and should have known better to watch where she was going.  And he didn't actually run her over, he just bumped her when she jumped out in front of him.  Some people...



What a good example for her daughter!


----------



## TSM1993

Dont flame me for this. But the most shocking moments came from my boyfriend. We had just got done with the test track the one year and were taking a quick look at the new cars at the end of the ride. THe GMS and Saturns I think. A salesman came over to us and asked us if he could help us and out of my boyfriends mouth came I dont deal with inferior products. My mouth dropped open so did the salesman and left him with out anything to say. Usually I am the one who says the smart aleck answers or the bit@h of the both of us.


----------



## Earstou

Another Test track story!  We were also looking at the new cars after you get off the ride.  My ds (age 10) wanted his photo taken with one of the cars.  When we got to it, there was a girl of about 24 who was waiting for her boyfriend to take her picture.  She was yelling at all the little kids to stay away from the car, because she didn't want anyone else in the picture.   After posing around the car for a couple of photos, she got in the driver's seat for a few more.  A little boy, new on the scene, attempted to get in the passenger side.  She erupted, yelling at him and shoving him out of the car.  Geesh, it was only a car!


----------



## Linzybrooke

We were in line for POC and the family behind us had a little boy, maybe 4, he kept stepping on me, grabbing the bottom of my shorts, and kicking my shin.  I turned around an asked him to stop but the whole family acted like they hadn't heard me; they didn't speak English.  He continued his rude behavior and then he started to play with my backpack!  He unzipped the section that had my sunglasses and whatnot in it and it all fell out.  Instead of helping the whole family started to laugh.  I grabbed my stuff and stuffed it back in my BP, but by now I was furious.  He kept kicking me and finally I kicked him back!  I couldn't believe that I did it!  I didn't kick him hard but I got my point across...they didn't bother me for the rest of the ride!  I just couldn't believe that his parents weren't doing anything about it, even when he was going through my stuff.


----------



## LindsayDunn228

Linzybrooke said:
			
		

> We were in line for POC and the family behind us had a little boy, maybe 4, he kept stepping on me, grabbing the bottom of my shorts, and kicking my shin.  I turned around an asked him to stop but the whole family acted like they hadn't heard me; they didn't speak English.  He continued his rude behavior and then he started to play with my backpack!  He unzipped the section that had my sunglasses and whatnot in it and it all fell out.  Instead of helping the whole family started to laugh.  I grabbed my stuff and stuffed it back in my BP, but by now I was furious.  He kept kicking me and finally I kicked him back!  I couldn't believe that I did it!  I didn't kick him hard but I got my point across...they didn't bother me for the rest of the ride!  I just couldn't believe that his parents weren't doing anything about it, even when he was going through my stuff.



I probably shouldn't be, but I'm laughing my head off!!! Good for you!


----------



## steffali

My DD is in a wheelchair and the most shocking remarks have been from people on line when they say 'Oh wow look how lucky they are they get to go ahead of the line" My DH was so tired of hearing that one day he turned to the group that had made the comment and told them he would gladly have our daughter be able to walk and stand in line then be able to go ahead to the front.I know sometimes people don't think about it before they speak but after 20 or so times hearing it we were pretty much were fed up.


----------



## LindsayDunn228

Steffani, not to  mention the fact that wheelchairs don't really have front of the line access anymore. Almost all the lines are accessible now.


----------



## SueM in MN

LindsayDunn228 said:
			
		

> Steffani, not to  mention the fact that wheelchairs don't really have front of the line access anymore. Almost all the lines are accessible now.



And, sometimes you even have to wait longer because you are using a wheelchair.


----------



## disneyaggie

steffali said:
			
		

> My DD is in a wheelchair and the most shocking remarks have been from people on line when they say 'Oh wow look how lucky they are they get to go ahead of the line" My DH was so tired of hearing that one day he turned to the group that had made the comment and told them he would gladly have our daughter be able to walk and stand in line then be able to go ahead to the front.I know sometimes people don't think about it before they speak but after 20 or so times hearing it we were pretty much were fed up.


I can't believe people could be so clueless. Good for your DH!

I saw a group of teens in the grocery store a few years ago riding around in the scooters. I knew they could walk perfectly well  --  I saw them walk in. You could tell they were just horsing around.

So I am walking down the aisle and one of the little brats rides up to me. I stopped in my tracks, looked him right in the eye and said, "I just hope you don't have to really use those one day due to a true physical illness like some folks who need to use those scooters". Needless to say, he just stared at me and shortly (and I mean shortly) later, he and his creepy friends were gone!


----------



## GDUL

Ride Junkie said:
			
		

> I turned around to see where my friend was (he was riding an ECV), when all of a sudden this beast of a woman charges up to him and starts screaming: "You just ran over my daughter!"  My friend, trying to be nice, says:  "I'm so sorry, but it was an accident, she ran right out in front of me."  To which she replies: "Maybe you should watch where you're going, *** "My friend then says: "Maybe you should learn to control your kid, how 'bout THAT!"



This just jogged my memory of an incident that happened a number of years ago.  We were waiting in line for the animation show at the Studios.  There was a young girl, maybe 4 years old running all over the place, bumping into people, etc.  I remember thinking that this was an accident waiting to happen.  Sure enough, it did, unfortunately with my ~ 17 year old daughter.  My daughter had her back turned to what was going on (reading the posters or something) when the little girl cut in too close to her, running into the back of her legs, falling down.  My daughter turned around to help her up and to see if she was ok when the girls mother ran over and began to verbally attack my daughter for "tripping her little princess."  I mean, it was ugly!  Since I had seen the whole thing develop, I immediately went over and let her know, in no uncertain terms, what the deal was.  No yelling, etc from me but she got an earful!  She took her daughter and left, to the applause of everyone else standing in line.


----------



## mitros

LindsayDunn228 said:
			
		

> Steffani, not to  mention the fact that wheelchairs don't really have front of the line access anymore. Almost all the lines are accessible now.




What does that mean, exactly?


----------



## Joanna71985

mitros said:
			
		

> What does that mean, exactly?



It means that wheelchairs can fit in the lines with everyone else, for most rides anyway. There are a few rides (mostly at MK and Epcot) where they have to go a seperate way.


----------



## dani0622

Saw quite of few last week, see if I can remember them all. Overall, the generous rudeness of people was quite shocking and the behavior of some children who were not being watched by thier parents and just running amouck (did I spell that right?). 

First incident was at MK waiting for afternoon parade. There is a small boy of 2 playing with one of the hoola hoops CM's give out. A woman sitting one family down to our left is his relative and keeps saying be careful you are going to hit someone. He's not hoola hooping, he's just throwing it around. Sure enough he hit's the mom to the right onf me right in the face. She says ouch but that's it. I bite my tongue and not say anything. The woman sees this but doesn't take the thing away. Next thing you know he wacks my husband with the hoola hoop. Now another woman appears, who is his mom and my DH says "would you take that away from him already? How many people does he need to hit with that thing?" She becomes enraged and starts screaming at my husband, "he's only two and I didn't see him hit anyone." My husband says "I don't care how old he is, watch your kid and take the thing away from him, he just hit me." Now I chime in and say and "he hit the woman next to me in the face." That woman also chimes in now and says "yes, he hit me in the face, that should have been taken away from him a long time ago." The mom claims she didn't see it and tells my husband to control his attitude. The other relative finally chimes in and says, "yes, he did hit that woman." Anyhoo, they take it away and moved a few feet away from us.  

Second incident was walking in AK to EE. Very crowded, strolling along. I notice next to me a woman pushing another woman in a wheelchair, pretty fast. I keep my distance to give them their space. Suddenly, a young dad and his young daughter were walking and just casually manuevering through the crowd when the dad got clipped on the heel by the wheelchair. He just said ouch and turned around to see what happened. The wheelchair pusher starts laughing and says very meanly next time don't walk in front of us! She then starts running with the wheelchair. The dad clearly did not do it on purpose, it was very crowded. I know wheelchairs are hard to manuever my grandfather is in one, but the woman could have apologized or said excuse me. It was clearly an accident. 

Third incident that sticks out was in the Norway shops. Pretty crowded, minding my own business. Notice two young boys around 10 playing with swords pretty roughly. I am trying to keep my distance as the dad says over and over again, cut it out you are going to hit someone but not really stopping them. Next thing you know I get whacked in the back of my upper thigh, a little sting, not too bad, I'm more annoyed about the lack of control on the dad's part. I say ouch, and the dad says there now you hit someone (as if that was the kids' goal). And they walk away. I say, wow, I don't even get an apology. Out of nowhere, another man, not even with this group says under his voice in the most passive aggressive way, "yeah, I'm sure it reeeaaally hurt." Well, I heard him so I said yes, it did hurt, you didn't feel it. He just walks away shaking his head so I say that's right keep walking. Now I see my DH staring down this guy and I say let's get outta here. I was more annoyed at that guy's snarky comment than the other guy for not controling his kids!

Also shocked to see how uninformed people were with planning and most surprised to get snarky comments while using fast pass by people waiting in regular lines.


----------



## Girlsontour

Last May,Typhoon Lagoon.  Picture the scenery....hot day, dozing off on my sunlounger  heard the woman next to me say to her son (about 7 or 8 years old) "Oh you haven't"  

Opened my eyes, with my shades on  , and the boy had done a number 2(poo) in the sand!!!!!!!!!!  His mother then proceeded to cover it up with sand, they packed their stuff away and left.

I informed a CM and promptly moved deckchairs (about 4 away!).  We were there till closing and nobody came and cleared it away..........disgusting


----------



## vellamint

Girlsontour said:
			
		

> Last May,Typhoon Lagoon.  Picture the scenery....hot day, dozing off on my sunlounger  heard the woman next to me say to her son (about 7 or 8 years old) "Oh you haven't"
> 
> Opened my eyes, with my shades on  , and the boy had done a number 2(poo) in the sand!!!!!!!!!!  His mother then proceeded to cover it up with sand, they packed their stuff away and left.
> 
> I informed a CM and promptly moved deckchairs (about 4 away!).  We were there till closing and nobody came and cleared it away..........disgusting


Alright....I have read enough of this thread and been to Disney enough times to feel I have the right to say that THAT is the most disgusting thing I have heard yet.....AND NO ONE CAME TO CLEAR IT AWAY!!!!  I can see it now....nice family, cleaning up after their wonderful day in the water, all walking to the exit...."why what is that our little suzy tripped into..."  Egads what is the matter with people!!!!


----------



## Dislifer

Nothing too shocking here, but after reading many of these posts I have to agree that the most shocking thing from our vacation is the general rudeness of many people.  
It is sad, really, because these are the lessons are children are learning.  Case in point:  my 14 year old daughter who is VERY SWEET, NICE, POLITE, ETC. ETC..  After a week in Disney of getting shoved and people getting in front of others in line, she started to do the same!  Learned behaviors!  She said being in Disney taught her how to be more aggressive!  Sad.


----------



## bgeorge6

just marking


----------



## SandraVB79

For some "pervert" reason, I like this thread, I mean, with every story, I thought I have read everything that could happen, and yet, every time you read about something that is even worse!

I also have a story, though not from WDW, since I've never been there yet, but one from DLP.  When you stay at a Disney-hotel at DLP, breakfast is always included, and you can (if you book on time) have your breakfast at fantasyland, 1 hour before park opening.  We always do that, because I love the walk through the empty park early in the morning, and the restaurant is nicer than the one in the Santa Fe hotel.

Last January, we were at a table at La Maison de la Marionette (the Pinocchio restaurant), eating our breakfast (we = my mom, brother (23) and myself (26)).  At some point, a family of Holland with some adults and a couple of children and a baby in a stroller enter the restaurant, take a table behind us, and sit down.  The mother takes the baby out of the stroller, takes a diaper out of her bag, goes to another table (just next to us), puts the baby on the table, and changes his (stinky) diaper! After that, the dad takes the stinky diaper, and puts it in the trash bin that is only 1 foot away from our table.  Now, in such cases, I can't keep my mouth shut, so I ask him, in Dutch, if in Holland, they have never heard of the concept of restrooms, and that there were restrooms just next to the restaurant.  His answer?  "I hope you enjoy your breakfast even more, now that you have the perfume of my son's sh*t to accompany you"

WHAT??????

I went to ask a CM if they could change the trash bin.  The next day, we made sure we had a table far away from any trash bins.  
And next time we go, I will take some disinfecting wipes with me, so I can clean the tables first!


----------



## MissSixty

Not too proud to admit it, but it was at least 15 years ago or so and I was young and stupid.  I shocked myself and my friends, so it applies....
Pleasure Island, Beach Club or whatever it's called.  Picked up the guitar player in the band and drove around with him in his big scarey van in the middle of the night.  Gross.


----------



## SandraVB79

> My DH, DS6 DD2 & I ate dinner at Chef Mickey's one evening. The couple sitting next to us were obviously fighting...their voices were getting louder and louder. The man stomped off from the table. The lady sits there with her head in her hands while her 2 daughters (about 10-12 years old) keep on eating. A CM comes over and asks her if she is OK. She kind of brushes the CM off, and her husband returns. She then proceeds to FILL UP about 6 tupperware dishes that she had in a huge purse on the floor with food from the buffet. She sent her daughters back about 3 times to get more food. Do you think this is possibly what they were fighting about??!! I couldn't get over
> it- who would think to even do that?



Once again at DLP, you get the "free" breakfast at all the hotels, and it's buffet/ all-you-can-eat.  Well, the last two times we went, the parks and hotels were invaded by people of Holland.  They didn't only bring ziplocks with them to put away the sandwiches they made out of the breakfast items, they also brought tupperware boxes to stock on ham and cheese!  Next to that, the dozens of tea bags, sugars, creamers, whole fruits, yoghurts, ... they took was amazing.  I think those people are able to eat during at least 10 more days off the food they took with them at the breakfast!
(I admit, every time I go, I take 1 extra (disposable) clean coffe cup with me, since they have character prints, and I collect them)

When I was at the San Diego Wil Animal Park, the giraffes got "romantically involved".  Well, that's something you don't see every day... 

Other things that happen quite regularly at DLP: Young mothers breast-feeding their babies just in the middle of the park.  OK, I am not "shocked" by it (this is Europe after all, and half of the people go topless on the beach, so...), but first I don't understand how you want to go with such small children to a theme park, and secondly, I think they could be a little more discreet about it...  On the other side, last year on the patio of the golf club I'm a member at, someone did exactly the same, so maybe it's becoming a trend...


----------



## UrsulasShadow

SandraVB79 said:
			
		

> When I was at the San Diego Wil Animal Park, the giraffes got "romantically involved".  Well, that's something you don't see every day...
> 
> Other things that happen quite regularly at DLP: Young mothers breast-feeding their babies just in the middle of the park.  OK, I am not "shocked" by it (this is Europe after all, and half of the people go topless on the beach, so...), but first I don't understand how you want to go with such small children to a theme park, and secondly, I think they could be a little more discreet about it...  On the other side, last year on the patio of the golf club I'm a member at, someone did exactly the same, so maybe it's becoming a trend...


I don't think most people realize that before the Victorian era, breastfeeding in public was the norm, not this weird cultural ultra-modesty.  If it's swinging back to the pre-Victorian mode, I say it's about time, and long overdue.

As for the giraffes, was it wine and candlelight?


----------



## GEM

SandraVB79 said:
			
		

> Other things that happen quite regularly at DLP: Young mothers breast-feeding their babies just in the middle of the park.  . . .  On the other side, last year on the patio of the golf club I'm a member at, someone did exactly the same, so maybe it's becoming a trend...




It's pretty common to see this at Disney World, too.  And, very happily, it's becoming more and more common!!      

I see many nursing moms out and about these days - everywhere from Disney World to restaurants to the mall to school sporting events.  How wonderful that moms are realizing there is no need to hide when they are doing something totally naturally and so very healthy for them and for their little one!!    

I've been to Disney World 4 times since Paul was born, and we've done lots of nursing around the world - shows, rides, restaurants, curbside waiting for the parade, nice shaded benches, etc.  It's great and I'm always happy when I notice other nursing moms at Disney or anywhere else.


----------



## NC State

SandraVB79 said:
			
		

> Once again at DLP, you get the "free" breakfast at all the hotels, and it's buffet/ all-you-can-eat.  Well, the last two times we went, the parks and hotels were invaded by people of Holland.  They didn't only bring ziplocks with them to put away the sandwiches they made out of the breakfast items, they also brought tupperware boxes to stock on ham and cheese!  Next to that, the dozens of tea bags, sugars, creamers, whole fruits, yoghurts, ... they took was amazing.  I think those people are able to eat during at least 10 more days off the food they took with them at the breakfast!
> (I admit, every time I go, I take 1 extra (disposable) clean coffe cup with me, since they have character prints, and I collect them)
> 
> When I was at the San Diego Wil Animal Park, the giraffes got "romantically involved".  Well, that's something you don't see every day...
> 
> Other things that happen quite regularly at DLP: Young mothers breast-feeding their babies just in the middle of the park.  OK, I am not "shocked" by it (this is Europe after all, and half of the people go topless on the beach, so...), but first I don't understand how you want to go with such small children to a theme park, and secondly, I think they could be a little more discreet about it...  On the other side, last year on the patio of the golf club I'm a member at, someone did exactly the same, so maybe it's becoming a trend...




There's a place and time for everything.  However, last year while waiting to see Indy Jones a mother was breast feeding.  She wasn't discreet at all, the 12 year boy that sat beside me injoyed it  ; I for one didn't!


----------



## GEM

NC State said:
			
		

> There's a place and time for everything.



That's true.    


And, any time and any place a mother is with her baby is the correct time and place for her to breastfeed that baby.   

I never nursed while waiting for the LMA show, because we haven't seen it yet.  But, I've nursed before and during Beauty and the Beast, the Festival of the Lion King, and pretty much every other Disney show.  I'm sure those sitting next to me or close by knew what I was doing.  So what?  I never covered up with a blanket or put anything over my shoulder or my baby's head.  There's no need.  When  a baby is latched on, there is nothing you can see except the back of the baby's head.   As for being discrete, what that means varies from person to person.  For me, being discrete means that I try to make sure I don't accidentally flash any nipple.  It does not mean using a blanket, covering up, nursing in a restroom, wearing special nursing shirts, trying to hide what I'm doing, etc.  I just pull up my t-shirt, latch on the baby, and get on with it.  The most you might see is a bit of exposed tummy.  The baby covers up the rest.  

Children peeing on the sidewalk, adults using really foul language in front of little ones, moms and dads beating the crap out of their kids, people pushing and shoving each other to be the first one on Dumbo . . .those things are shocking.  Seeing a baby having some Mommy Milk is no big deal!  (And believe me, I've nursed in front of plenty of 12 year old boys.  There was nothing for them to enjoy.)

For all you nursing moms at Disney and everywhere else - good for you!!     

I'm not going to get drawn into another breastfeeding debate here, so that's all I'm saying.   I don't want to stick around and see this turn ugly, as it usually does when this comes up.  I couldn't let it go, though, without at least one post sticking up for nursing moms everywhere.  So, I promise I won't take it any further.


----------



## pixiedust23

Please dont turn this into a breast feeding debate.  It's also not fair to say I think it's ok to do and I think people should do it, and then tell others not to post their opinions.  Just leave it as it is.  To someone it was shocking, that is why it's here.  It is not here for anyone to say it's not shocking to them.  We've kept a very touchy subject thread open for a long time, let's keep the debates off and the thread going!!!


----------



## TrueEeyore

Ok, I was there last month and the amount of women breastfeeding was shocking!












JUUUUUUST KIDDING!!   

There was one thing though. Me and my fiance went there with his parents on January 14th. We went last year in January, too. That's the first time we seen Mulch Sweat & Shears (love them!) and his dad filmed it and there was this guy and girl there, the guy had on pirate mickey ears. The band picked him to come up and play the chainsaw and we caught that all on video...
Anyway, fast forward a year. Me and my fiance left MK and decided to ride the monorail around. We stopped at a few resorts and he kept saying, ''you want to get off yet?'' and i was like, nah. When we finally did get off, it was at Grand Floridian. We went to the bus stop there to go to MGM....the bus pulls up and we walk to the back. I notice there's only one couple on the bus with us. 
My fiance was like ''did you see who that was?!'' it was the pirate guy from the year before! It was really a big coincidence. How are they on a random bus that we just happened to get on? I couldn't believe it. He even had on the same 2005 WDW hoodie! I wanted to go up and tell him that he's on our video, but we thought that might look kinda weird and stalkerish. But I really thought that was so cool. They seem like nice people, and they must go to Disney every year at the same time as us! 
Not really a big shocker, just a crazy surprise!


----------



## a*lil*bit*goofy

GEM said:
			
		

> That's true.
> 
> 
> And, any time and any place a mother is with her baby is the correct time and place for her to breastfeed that baby.



Yes, but in everyday scenarios, i don't pull up my top, pull out my ****, so why do it when i breast feed in public? Thats why I always had a receiving blanket with me. Discretion is respectful for those around. just my opinion of course. but being a mom of 2 kids, age 4 and 2, i still find it 'shocking' when i see people just 'open up'.   

yes this is not a breast feeding freedom debate forum, but it is a shocking forum and i agree with the original poster. ugh.


----------



## a*lil*bit*goofy

> I notice there's only one couple on the bus with us.
> My fiance was like ''did you see who that was?!'' it was the pirate guy from the year before! It was really a big coincidence. How are they on a random bus that we just happened to get on? I couldn't believe it.


  WHOA! small world! LOL! neat!


----------



## mitros

a*lil*bit*goofy said:
			
		

> Yes, but in everyday scenarios, i don't pull up my top, pull out my ****, so why do it when i breast feed in public? Thats why I always had a receiving blanket with me. Discretion is respectful for those around. just my opinion of course. but being a mom of 2 kids, age 4 and 2, i still find it 'shocking' when i see people just 'open up'.
> 
> yes this is not a breast feeding freedom debate forum, but it is a shocking forum and i agree with the original poster. ugh.




You sound like  an amazing person, and you posted an extremely intelligent reply!


----------



## LongIslandCouple

I posted this months ago in the Funniest Comments post...

I commute everyday to work on a small train. Seating is very limited and it's virtually impossible to have an enjoyable commute.

There is one fellow traveler who most of us do our best to avoid sitting with. He constantly is talking on his cell phone (even at 5:30AM) and without trying to be overly critical, let's just say personal hygenie doesn't seem to be his forte.

The day before my last trip, I wound up sitting within 10 feet of him both going to work and coming home (1 hour each way). He was ultra-annoying that day and it was all I could do to keep from boiling over.

After I got home, I relaxed, breathed in a deep breath and thanked my wife for booking a trip to WDW so I could have a week away from the horror that is my commute.

The first night in Disney, you can imagine my surprise when my wife and I are seated at Teppayanki and the CM brings over the other people to our table - THAT guy, his identical TWIN BROTHER and their two wives!!! Sigh.


----------



## brack

UrsulasShadow said:
			
		

> I don't think most people realize that before the Victorian era, breastfeeding in public was the norm, not this weird cultural ultra-modesty.  If it's swinging back to the pre-Victorian mode, I say it's about time, and long overdue.



There are a lot of things that were done during the Victorian era and I am not sure if any are worth bringing back.


----------



## Joanna71985

LongIslandCouple said:
			
		

> I posted this months ago in the Funniest Comments post...
> 
> I commute everyday to work on a small train. Seating is very limited and it's virtually impossible to have an enjoyable commute.
> 
> There is one fellow traveler who most of us do our best to avoid sitting with. He constantly is talking on his cell phone (even at 5:30AM) and without trying to be overly critical, let's just say personal hygenie doesn't seem to be his forte.
> 
> The day before my last trip, I wound up sitting within 10 feet of him both going to work and coming home (1 hour each way). He was ultra-annoying that day and it was all I could do to keep from boiling over.
> 
> After I got home, I relaxed, breathed in a deep breath and thanked my wife for booking a trip to WDW so I could have a week away from the horror that is my commute.
> 
> The first night in Disney, you can imagine my surprise when my wife and I are seated at Teppayanki and the CM brings over the other people to our table - THAT guy, his identical TWIN BROTHER and their two wives!!! Sigh.



HA HA HA!!! That is just great!


----------



## a*lil*bit*goofy

> The first night in Disney, you can imagine my surprise when my wife and I are seated at Teppayanki and the CM brings over the other people to our table - THAT guy, his identical TWIN BROTHER and their two wives!!! Sigh.
> __________________



OMG OMG! I woulda flipped! What are the chances?!?!?! AAACK! LOL!


----------



## doombuggy3

LongIslandCouple said:
			
		

> The first night in Disney, you can imagine my surprise when my wife and I are seated at Teppayanki and the CM brings over the other people to our table - THAT guy, his identical TWIN BROTHER and their two wives!!! Sigh.



I died when I read this...I have to ask...Did he have his cell phone? And did he recognize you?


----------



## MidNite

LongIslandCouple said:
			
		

> I posted this months ago in the Funniest Comments post...
> 
> I commute everyday to work on a small train. Seating is very limited and it's virtually impossible to have an enjoyable commute.
> 
> There is one fellow traveler who most of us do our best to avoid sitting with. He constantly is talking on his cell phone (even at 5:30AM) and without trying to be overly critical, let's just say personal hygenie doesn't seem to be his forte.
> 
> The day before my last trip, I wound up sitting within 10 feet of him both going to work and coming home (1 hour each way). He was ultra-annoying that day and it was all I could do to keep from boiling over.
> 
> After I got home, I relaxed, breathed in a deep breath and thanked my wife for booking a trip to WDW so I could have a week away from the horror that is my commute.
> 
> The first night in Disney, you can imagine my surprise when my wife and I are seated at Teppayanki and the CM brings over the other people to our table - THAT guy, his identical TWIN BROTHER and their two wives!!! Sigh.


----------



## mytwotinks

subscribing


----------



## birdiesunshine

shocked thats parents leave kids unattended at lego land while they shop and drink. Lego land is not a place to leave young children. My daughter was playing at one of the play stations when a kid ran up the middle of it and jumpped off kicking my daughter who was 3 right in the head knocking her to the ground. I shouted some words I probably should not have said but I was scared. The kid saw my face and ran. The manager came over and helped me calm my daughter then we looked for the kid but couldn't find him until one of the store employees found him playing in another part of the store. The manager made him apoligize only after he talked to the kid for like five minutes. I asked where his parents where and the kid said they left him there to shop. He was like 10. I asked the manager what he was going to do about this and he said he would have to call the authorities. I don't know if he did or not my daughter was ok all I did was fill out an accident report. What the H*** are parents thinking leaving a 10 year old alone in a crowded marketplace.


----------



## doombuggy3

birdiesunshine said:
			
		

> What the H*** are parents thinking leaving a 10 year old alone in a crowded marketplace.



OMGosh do I agree!!!!!   The question is not what are they thinking, but do they ever think? Because no person in their right mind would let their kid wonder around alone when it's crazy there!


----------



## dmk1021

A few things.  This one I posted under "worst WDW memories, but it definitely fits here:"

-Pirates broke down, and we waited for about 10 minutes for a CM to unload us.  Apparently people don't feel like waiting (or being safe), as guests began climbing out of the boat and leaving through the nearest door, unassisted.  Besides disrespecting the dignity of the attraction, these morons were putting themselves in danger.  Then, who was left began harrassing the poor CM who came out, much to the ire of the woman in front of me, who got into it with a man further up in the boat.  He was in her face screaming at her while we were exiting and leaving the BS area (CMs watched and didn't say anything, I think they thought it was a domestic thing.  Finally I told them that this gentleman seemed pretty angry and was harrassing her and they held him back until she could leave).

-In line for Honey, I Shrunk The Audience, a girl of about 10 was in line ahead of us, playing on the floor in the pre-pre show area.  Well, she wasn't wearing any undies, and the whole world (okay, the queue) knew it.  It was pretty offensive.

-I was waiting for Wishes last month, sitting on the bench around Partners, when these teenagers began ripping off plants and throwing them at their friend.  Just thinking of the CMs who work all night to keep the plantlife looking great got me mad at these kids.  Finally, I merely said, "Don't do that" and smiled.  They stopped


----------



## dmk1021

I'm sorry, I almost forgot the best shock of all:

-Picture it: Waiting for the Boo To You Parade (Sophia Petrillo moment).  Mom's getting a hot dog (no witnesses!).  Suddenly, a strange site comes down Main Street (heading towards the exit).  Gosh, I wish I had a picture:

Leading the pack was "Mom," driving a rented ECV (is that what they're called?).  Now, for the record, I'm a big girl, so please don't be offended by this, but it's necessary for the mental image.  Mom is a big gal, too.

Holding on to the back of Mom's ECV in her rented wheelchair, is "Daughter 1," who is also, quite a big girl.

Holding on to the back of Daughter 1's wheelchair (I guess Mom didn't want to spring for 3 ECVs) was "Daughter 2," in her rented wheelchair, who, yes, was also a big girl.

Despite the fact my mom was gone, I just had to murmur, "Look, it's the lazy train!"  Note, it was a murmur.  I'm not in the habit of heckling people.  It just had to be said.  The foreign man next to me didn't understand, so there was no satisfaction other than my own.

You're welcome


----------



## pampam

dmk1021 said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, I almost forgot the best shock of all:
> 
> -Picture it: Waiting for the Boo To You Parade (Sophia Petrillo moment).  Mom's getting a hot dog (no witnesses!).  Suddenly, a strange site comes down Main Street (heading towards the exit).  Gosh, I wish I had a picture:
> 
> Leading the pack was "Mom," driving a rented ECV (is that what they're called?).  Now, for the record, I'm a big girl, so please don't be offended by this, but it's necessary for the mental image.  Mom is a big gal, too.
> 
> Holding on to the back of Mom's ECV in her rented wheelchair, is "Daughter 1," who is also, quite a big girl.
> 
> Holding on to the back of Daughter 1's wheelchair (I guess Mom didn't want to spring for 3 ECVs) was "Daughter 2," in her rented wheelchair, who, yes, was also a big girl.
> 
> Despite the fact my mom was gone, I just had to murmur, "Look, it's the lazy train!"  Note, it was a murmur.  I'm not in the habit of heckling people.  It just had to be said.  The foreign man next to me didn't understand, so there was no satisfaction other than my own.
> 
> You're welcome



I don't quite understand.  Were you shocked by the sight of 3 wc's joined together, or were you shocked that the disabled were large ladies?   Yes, I know you said you were a large person yourself.    Were they lazy because they were in wc.'s or lazy because they were large people?  Either way, you have offended someone.


----------



## LindsayDunn228

Pampam, I think the poster was shocked because they were a human train. Using a wheelchair myself, I probably would have rolled my eyes at this one too.


----------



## Idroveallnight

I have to admit that seeing a human train going down Main Street would have made me look twice. Maybe they don't have to be a lazy train, but rather an extension of the WDW Railroad???


----------



## MaryKatesMom

LongIslandCouple said:
			
		

> I posted this months ago in the Funniest Comments post...
> 
> I commute everyday to work on a small train. Seating is very limited and it's virtually impossible to have an enjoyable commute.
> 
> There is one fellow traveler who most of us do our best to avoid sitting with. He constantly is talking on his cell phone (even at 5:30AM) and without trying to be overly critical, let's just say personal hygenie doesn't seem to be his forte.
> 
> The day before my last trip, I wound up sitting within 10 feet of him both going to work and coming home (1 hour each way). He was ultra-annoying that day and it was all I could do to keep from boiling over.
> 
> After I got home, I relaxed, breathed in a deep breath and thanked my wife for booking a trip to WDW so I could have a week away from the horror that is my commute.
> 
> The first night in Disney, you can imagine my surprise when my wife and I are seated at Teppayanki and the CM brings over the other people to our table - THAT guy, his identical TWIN BROTHER and their two wives!!! Sigh.



Did he recognize you?   Did you say anything to him?  

If he didn't, I would have thought about having a conversation about nasty people on the train.  THEN maybe he would recognize himself!


----------



## DizBelle

brack said:
			
		

> There are a lot of things that were done during the Victorian era and I am not sure if any are worth bringing back.



Yep, while we're at it, let's bring back slavery and take away women's right to vote.


----------



## dmk1021

pampam said:
			
		

> I don't quite understand.  Were you shocked by the sight of 3 wc's joined together, or were you shocked that the disabled were large ladies?   Yes, I know you said you were a large person yourself.    Were they lazy because they were in wc.'s or lazy because they were large people?  Either way, you have offended someone.



Perhaps I should clarify.  The daughters were young teenagers in rented WDW wheelchairs.  The odds that all three of these people, the mother, and two teenagers, were disabled and decided to rent WDW wheelchairs because they did not have their own, is very low.  As a result, I concluded that at the very least, the daughters did not want to walk in WDW, and where therefore hooking on to their mother.

I apologize for offending anyone.  My Disneyphile friends at home really found it funny what lengths people will go to.  Considering my good, physically-challenged friend enjoyed it the most is subjective, I guess.


----------



## a*lil*bit*goofy

LindsayDunn228 said:
			
		

> Pampam, I think the poster was shocked because they were a human train. Using a wheelchair myself, I probably would have rolled my eyes at this one too.




agreed. i think thats what she was saying, that there was a human train being led by the motorized chair..(aka the engine)

i don't think it is offenseive , i think it was just shocking for the poster to see.


----------



## LongIslandCouple

MaryKatesMom said:
			
		

> Did he recognize you?   Did you say anything to him?
> 
> If he didn't, I would have thought about having a conversation about nasty people on the train.  THEN maybe he would recognize himself!



I waved hello, smiled, cursed under my breath and secretly wished a bad case of food poisoning on him.  (semi-kidding)


----------



## Geubux

If people are offended at the lazy train, they need to go to another web site, maybe 'Buffets R Us'.  
As for breast feeding, Whip em out ladies!  I like to look, and that's also a normal human reaction, albeit a male reaction.  Which sparks, sometimes, another normal male reaction.


----------



## AnaheimGirl

lfontaine said:
			
		

> Yep, while we're at it, let's bring back slavery and take away women's right to vote.


Oh, good grief.       Someone mentions one of the few things that were better about pre-Victorian times, and it has to get turned into this?


----------



## AnaheimGirl

Geubux said:
			
		

> As for breast feeding, Whip em out ladies!  I like to look, and that's also a normal human reaction, albeit a male reaction.  Which sparks, sometimes, another normal male reaction.


  Oh, dear!   

Such a tiny about of skin visible for such a short amount of time, and you get that kind of reaction?     You must never be able to go to a beach or swimming pool.  

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Disneyrsh

Geubux said:
			
		

> If people are offended at the lazy train, they need to go to another web site, maybe 'Buffets R Us'.
> As for breast feeding, Whip em out ladies!  I like to look, and that's also a normal human reaction, albeit a male reaction.  Which sparks, sometimes, another normal male reaction.



Wow, if you have b**bs big enough to be seen when you're breastfeeding, then they're probably not the kind guys enjoy looking at   

And I see this thread veering off into predictable flamitory...


----------



## nancyshack

Hi,
Just got back from WL last night, I would say this is more of the upsetting "shocking" type of thing. We were walking past Casey's on the corner of Main street, and my DS 8, said to me"Mommy, do something, that lady is beating up that person!" well I turned to see what he was talking about and saw a woman 'beating' with her fist a young adult who was laying on the ground crying and yelling. I ran over to a cm and asked if they could do something, he confronted the woman and asked her to stop, she did not, so me and my big mouth told her to "please stop!", she told me to "F@*( off " and continued on with what she was doing, finally security came over and was handling the situation. The only thing that I did notice was the young adult girl had a helmet on and was obviously disabled, I felt so awful and heard the woman say it was how she controlled her "dumb and handicapp daughter!"" I was mortified coming from a family that has a few disabled people. I was going to go and tell her a thing or two, when my DH reminded me where we were and didn't want to upset our 3 kids any farther.  Then I had the unfortunate task of explaining to my kids what they witnessed. While security escorted this woman, her daughter and I assume her husband in to the first aid area!! Yikes!!
Nancy


----------



## vellamint

Please can we not have this turn into a debate thread.....this has been a fun and interesting thread for such a long time I would really hate to see it locked!!


----------



## MidNite

nancyshack said:
			
		

> Hi,
> Just got back from WL last night, I would say this is more of the upsetting "shocking" type of thing. We were walking past Casey's on the corner of Main street, and my DS 8, said to me"Mommy, do something, that lady is beating up that person!" well I turned to see what he was talking about and saw a woman 'beating' with her fist a young adult who was laying on the ground crying and yelling. I ran over to a cm and asked if they could do something, he confronted the woman and asked her to stop, she did not, so me and my big mouth told her to "please stop!", she told me to "F@*( off " and continued on with what she was doing, finally security came over and was handling the situation. The only thing that I did notice was the young adult girl had a helmet on and was obviously disabled, I felt so awful and heard the woman say it was how she controlled her "dumb and handicapp daughter!"" I was mortified coming from a family that has a few disabled people. I was going to go and tell her a thing or two, when my DH reminded me where we were and didn't want to upset our 3 kids any farther.  Then I had the unfortunate task of explaining to my kids what they witnessed. While security escorted this woman, her daughter and I assume her husband in to the first aid area!! Yikes!!
> Nancy




That is just appalling. I hope there's a special level of Hell for people like that.


----------



## doombuggy3

MidNite said:
			
		

> That is just appalling. I hope there's a special level of Hell for people like that.



Ever read Dante's Inferno???  He has some interesting theory's on how people should be punished...And I know exactly where I'm thinking that woman should be!!!	!!!!!


----------



## MidNite

doombuggy3 said:
			
		

> Ever read Dante's Inferno???  He has some interesting theory's on how people should be punished...And I know exactly where I'm thinking that woman should be!!!	!!!!!


I haven't actually read it. (off to google...)


----------



## jann1033

LindsayDunn228 said:
			
		

> Pixie, you may have a point there, but.....
> 
> In this area, "ax" instead of "ask" is used quite a lot by a certain group of people. It has nothing to do with speech impediments. I think an employer would be smart enough to catch cues from a person's speech to determine if they have a speech impediment or not.



totally off topic for a question about an off topic post but...
just curious what "group of people" that would be?


----------



## Markstudy

jann1033 said:
			
		

> totally off topic for a question about an off topic post but...
> just curious what "group of people" that would be?



People who watch too much MTV in the afternoons, when they should be doing their school homework


----------



## Dislifer

Markstudy said:
			
		

> People who watch too much MTV in the afternoons, when they should be doing their school homework


----------



## mitros

jann1033 said:
			
		

> totally off topic for a question about an off topic post but...
> just curious what "group of people" that would be?




Uhh.... People that do not speak proper english, perhaps?


----------



## SplashLover93

ok now yesterday i saw something shocking let me give you the whole story


Ok so its Friday the 17 and im in Epcot with my school. So were going through the countries enjoying them and we finally come to France. Ok now this is where it begins we are watching the act of chairs that they put on when these three men (who have to be roughly in there 30's) come into France. Now theres no problem until one of them starts screaming "THE FRENCH ARE TRAITORS! THEY DON'T LIKE US! THERE OUR ENEMY" and such.    So now i feel embaressed for the cms from France who have come here to work and have to hear this man yelling this at them during there act. So me, my mom and my group try to move on when the one screaming comes us to my friend Jennie and says "do you like the French?" Im a little ahead of them but still hear this and my mom is next to Jennie and were exiting France. Without a beat Jennie replies "I don't talk to strangers and by the way we are French!" Then he huffs and goes on saying things like i don't care what you think blah blah blah we stayed in that area until my mom thought they had gone far enough ahead.  
So there is my most shocking thing ive seen in disney

~Splash~


----------



## MinnieM21

SplashLover93 said:
			
		

> ok now yesterday i saw something shocking let me give you the whole story
> 
> 
> Ok so its Friday the 17 and im in Epcot with my school. So were going through the countries enjoying them and we finally come to France. Ok now this is where it begins we are watching the act of chairs that they put on when these three men (who have to be roughly in there 30's) come into France. Now theres no problem until one of them starts screaming "THE FRENCH ARE TRAITORS! THEY DON'T LIKE US! THERE OUR ENEMY" and such.    So now i feel embaressed for the cms from France who have come here to work and have to hear this man yelling this at them during there act. So me, my mom and my group try to move on when the one screaming comes us to my friend Jennie and says "do you like the French?" Im a little ahead of them but still hear this and my mom is next to Jennie and were exiting France. Without a beat Jennie replies "I don't talk to strangers and by the way we are French!" Then he huffs and goes on saying things like i don't care what you think blah blah blah we stayed in that area until my mom thought they had gone far enough ahead.
> So there is my most shocking thing ive seen in disney
> 
> ~Splash~



Wow, how rude! They probably just ended up looking like idiots.   One of the guys who does the Chair Act isn't even form France, he's from Russia. So basically they were screaming at a Russian about how they hate France.


----------



## mitros

SplashLover93 said:
			
		

> ok now yesterday i saw something shocking let me give you the whole story
> 
> 
> Ok so its Friday the 17 and im in Epcot with my school. So were going through the countries enjoying them and we finally come to France. Ok now this is where it begins we are watching the act of chairs that they put on when these three men (who have to be roughly in there 30's) come into France. Now theres no problem until one of them starts screaming "THE FRENCH ARE TRAITORS! THEY DON'T LIKE US! THERE OUR ENEMY" and such.    So now i feel embaressed for the cms from France who have come here to work and have to hear this man yelling this at them during there act. So me, my mom and my group try to move on when the one screaming comes us to my friend Jennie and says "do you like the French?" Im a little ahead of them but still hear this and my mom is next to Jennie and were exiting France. Without a beat Jennie replies "I don't talk to strangers and by the way we are French!" Then he huffs and goes on saying things like i don't care what you think blah blah blah we stayed in that area until my mom thought they had gone far enough ahead.
> So there is my most shocking thing ive seen in disney
> 
> ~Splash~


This isn't anything new at the France pavilion since the start of the Iraq war. Periodically, someone will vent their rage at {in their thinking} the French. We have been to WDW untold number of times since 1988, and since the start of the war, on numerous occassions, we have seen folks show their displeasure  at France's reaction to the war, and they will, in some little way, show their feelings towards the country. Never heard anyone screaming like that, though. Most people will give the one finger salute to the pavilion as they walk by. I guess some folks are more vocal then others.....


----------



## MrsKreamer

mitros said:
			
		

> This isn't anything new at the France pavilion since the start of the Iraq war. Periodically, someone will vent their rage at {in their thinking} the French. We have been to WDW untold number of times since 1988, and since the start of the war, on numerous occassions, we have seen folks show their displeasure  at France's reaction to the war, and they will, in some little way, show their feelings towards the country. Never heard anyone screaming like that, though. Most people will give the one finger salute to the pavilion as they walk by. I guess some folks are more vocal then others.....


I was told that they get a lot of the "French" cms from Quebec now, b/c of this.


----------



## SplashLover93

MinnieM21 said:
			
		

> Wow, how rude! They probably just ended up looking like idiots.   One of the guys who does the Chair Act isn't even form France, he's from Russia. So basically they were screaming at a Russian about how they hate France.


he did sound like an idiot and a little tipsy, his friends were trying to make him shut up though i wonder what he said in Britain


----------



## bunnysmum

Caylin said:
			
		

> My most shocking moment was not seen, but fully experienced.  My best friends and I were in line for Soarin' and the family in front of us had a very rambunctious four-year-old.  None of us really minded, after all, at WDW there are kids.  This kid, however, decided that a great game would be walking by us and stomping on our toes as hard as he could!  He did this to each of us; we were totally shocked.  We asked his parents to stop him, and they didn't.  Takes all kinds, I suppose.



In my opinion, the person being stepped on, in this case, has every right to say to the child, firmly (not snarlingly), "You may NOT step on my toes!  Do not do it again!"  

I'm sure I would have been shocked, too, but the preschool teacher in me would probably have come through and said something to the child.  

Respect for the parenting rights of others doesn't supercede my right to keep my toes safe!


----------



## SnwflkCts

I was happy to say I did not see too much shocking behavior except from one adult on the little boat back from MK to Polynesian via GF.  Mom and Dad with two little ones.  The one boy (about 4-5) appeared to be well behaved but maybe he was whining - (who wouldn't - it was cold that day and near 5 PM!).  Anyway the dad leaned foward and said something I didn't hear and then said "If you don't behave I am going to throw you off this boat!" -- WHAT A HORRIBLE THING TO SAY TO A CHILD!  I don't care how annoyed the Dad was!!!


----------



## LiLIrishChick63

MinnieM21 said:
			
		

> Wow, how rude! They probably just ended up looking like idiots.   One of the guys who does the Chair Act isn't even form France, he's from Russia. So basically they were screaming at a Russian about how they hate France.


----------



## SpectroMagic*o*

My Most Recent Shock Was To See How Crowded The Parks Were In January!! All I Kept Hearing Was How Great It Was In January Cuz It's Empty And You Get Right On All The Rides, Blah Blah Blah. Me And My Sister Went This Past January And It Looked Like Spring Break (although It Was Freezing!!). We Couldnt Even Find A Spot For The Spectromagic Parade. I Just Dont Have Luck With The Crowds I Guess.


----------



## dani0622

Disneyrsh said:
			
		

> Wow, if you have b**bs big enough to be seen when you're breastfeeding, then they're probably not the kind guys enjoy looking at



Hey! What's wrong with big b**bs? That was a little rude don't you think?


----------



## bellebud

most shocking moment... dad and 3yo daughter (and mom and another child) are waiting for the parade.  3yo daughter is standing on a bench w/ dad sitting on bench next to her... he keeps putting his hands up her sundress "tickling" her under her dress... she clearly is pushing his hands back down, saying "nooooooo" and trying to turn herself away from him.  very obvious she was uncomfortable.  i wanted to say "hey dad! she obviously doesn't want her private parts tickled, you perv!!"  Very sad for the child!


----------



## TrueEeyore

I just remembered another shock I had this past January. It was a good shock though. Me and my fiance were at Downtown Disney and I was buying some souvinirs for my family and the total was like, $22 something and all I had were large bills so I asked my fiance if he had a couple of dollars. He was talked to the man that was checking me out and they were talking about hurricane Katrina. And the guy was like ''You are from Louisiana?'' And we nodded and he was like, "Hold on" and pushed some keys on his register and gave us a discount! He said it was being from a disaster area. I was so surprised and I couldn't stop thanking him. We weren't trying to get sympathy or anything, he was just so sweet. That's all I could talk about for the rest of the day, how sweet that man was. Disney truly is the best place on earth!


----------



## Amyality

TrueEeyore said:
			
		

> I just remembered another shock I had this past January. It was a good shock though. Me and my fiance were at Downtown Disney and I was buying some souvinirs for my family and the total was like, $22 something and all I had were large bills so I asked my fiance if he had a couple of dollars. He was talked to the man that was checking me out and they were talking about hurricane Katrina. And the guy was like ''You are from Louisiana?'' And we nodded and he was like, "Hold on" and pushed some keys on his register and gave us a discount! He said it was being from a disaster area. I was so surprised and I couldn't stop thanking him. We weren't trying to get sympathy or anything, he was just so sweet. That's all I could talk about for the rest of the day, how sweet that man was. Disney truly is the best place on earth!



Cool!  A good shock!


----------



## Amyality

The people smoking at the parks always astonish me.  Every year there is someone in an outdoor dining area.  Two years ago it was in Mexico - had CM make them stop.  Easy.

This past visit we were in MGM waiting for Stars and Cars to start, next to Startours.  Well this family sits down right next to us and both parents start chain smoking.  So, I say can you please not smoke?  They totally ignore me.  So, I went and got a CM who asked them to stop.  Hey very huffily stomped their nasty butts out on the floor.  As soon as she left they lit right back up.  Again, I go get a CM.  This time they were asked to move along.  Was very happy to see the back of that classy bunch and glad they lost their seats for the parade.  Actually, just glad they weren't waiting for me in the parking lot. 

Okay, there is one more and I was a bit unDisneyish but, I hate the smoking in the parks!  This very gawdy, heavy, icky,lady on a scooter was entering the food and wine festval just puffing away without a care in the world.  So, as I pass her I mention that there is no smoking in the parks.  She smiles (in a way I suppose she considered sweetly) and says I know.  I turned and yelled TRASH HEAP!!! She just kept cruising on he scooter.   UGH!  I get it, people smoke but, have a little respect at a family establishment and stick to designated areas!  The foul stench is horrible!

One more NOT about disrespectful smokers...One year myself DH and DS 7 and DS 4 are on the Disney bus.  Just as we pull up to EPCOT my 4 year old (3 at the time).  Looks over at me and  pukes right in my lap.  DH and DS7 are like check ya later and get off the bus.  I had to ride back to the resort like that and walk all the way to the room.  Yes, that was shocking!


----------



## bch044

We were there the first week of Feb and We saw this woman who looked great and had her breasts falling out of her top ooohhh no wait that was my wife, then we saw this other one that ooohh no that was her also, then I saw oh never mind.

We  had a great time.


----------



## BlindTyldak

Oct 2004 we were at the MK at one of the designated smoking areas by the reflecting pool.  There were two CM's (janitors) down there as well chatting, when all of the sudden one of them kicked one of the ducks.  And I don't mean pushed it with his foot, I mean kicked it up and over the fence, duck tumbling end over end.  The other CM didn't even blink and just stood there and kept talking, and the duck was now flopping about in the water.  My father went to get a manager while I kept an eye on the duck and the CM's, and he came back shortly with one in tow.  He took a look at the duck and the CM's and called in some very nice people who I am assuming led them by the elbow to the tunnels and then off property, because rather than deny it, the CM said "I didn't kick it that hard, we do that all the time because they **** everywhere".  hey, maybe they get the ducks to move on (I don't doubt it) but they don't try out for the Broncos with one in front of the guests.


----------



## PrincessPatty

bch044 said:
			
		

> We were there the first week of Feb and We saw this woman who looked great and had her breasts falling out of her top ooohhh no wait that was my wife, then we saw this other one that ooohh no that was her also, then I saw oh never mind.
> 
> We  had a great time.


----------



## dani0622

PrincessPatty said:
			
		

>



My thoughts exactly...


----------



## LindsayDunn228

dani0622 said:
			
		

> My thoughts exactly...



Ditto here.


----------



## Dawgdad

I'll tell my shocking story once again - first time on this post however.
Last March, we were waiting to see Ariel at the grotto.  When we got fairly close, my wife and I both noticed that her mermaid outfit was very lowcut.  Not the top, the bottom!  I will keep this thread G-rated, but I will say that it was too low, if you know what I mean.  You would think that someone in costuming would notice what was showing.  My wife now says that I can't go to Ariel's Grotto without her anymore since it's now R-rated.  LOL


----------



## mitros

SpectroMagic*o* said:
			
		

> My Most Recent Shock Was To See How Crowded The Parks Were In January!! All I Kept Hearing Was How Great It Was In January Cuz It's Empty And You Get Right On All The Rides, Blah Blah Blah. Me And My Sister Went This Past January And It Looked Like Spring Break (although It Was Freezing!!). We Couldnt Even Find A Spot For The Spectromagic Parade. I Just Dont Have Luck With The Crowds I Guess.



Were you there the first week of  January? That's usually a really bad time......


----------



## Sweedee

While we were standing in line to ride Pooh in MK, there was a woman who had her phone stored in her cleavage!!       She didn't even try to be discreet about it!  Of course, dh is the one that noticed it!   I got tickled, and told the lady behind me...who told her dh!  So, there was a whole group of strangers staring at this strange woman's chest!!       I suppose if you got it to tuck things in...then go for it!


----------



## Deedlbugg

Dawgdad said:
			
		

> I'll tell my shocking story once again - first time on this post however.
> Last March, we were waiting to see Ariel at the grotto.  When we got fairly close, my wife and I both noticed that her mermaid outfit was very lowcut.  Not the top, the bottom!  I will keep this thread G-rated, but I will say that it was too low, if you know what I mean.  You would think that someone in costuming would notice what was showing.  My wife now says that I can't go to Ariel's Grotto without her anymore since it's now R-rated.  LOL


 
Maybe they're renaming it Ariel's Brothel??  LMAO!!!!

No flames please, I'm just kidding (and easily amused tonight I guess)


----------



## hmeadq

I have loved this thread.  Having spent the past week and a half reading and I am only on page 126, but I have to post!

Never having been to Disney yet, I have to say I am most shocked with the amount of people who are very shocked and distributed by seemingly mild things.  Young children who are full or partially naked, mothers nursing, people changing diapers in strollers, arm pit hair, and people throwing up.   Any way this mine, not from WDW but an amusement park story.

My shock is this, and I caused it.  On a trip to Cedar Point (a north east Ohio park with some of the most wild & best roller coasters in the world) with my 6 year old niece who had just hit 48 inches tall, she wanted to ride ALL the roller coaster she was tall enough to!  I put my foot down at Millennium Force (310 feet high first hill and top speed of 92 mph) but told her she could ride the others if she wanted. (This was before Top Thrill Dragster was built, and MF at the time was the tallest, fastest, highest-G coaster in the world.)  So we started with the most mild and worked our way up.  

Happy little girl, arms up, screaming, having a great time.  UNTIL we got on the Magnum at 200+ feet it is quite a coaster.  We talked about it as we stood in line, I told her to watch close, and as we were getting on I told her we could walk off the other side, we didn't have to ride.  She said she wanted to and smiled.  As we started up the first hill she started to look scared.  I had to carry her crying softly off the coaster.   We sat down and she calmed down.  

She said she still wanted to ride more, so we went on one we already did, a wood coaster she loved (Gemini) and all was well.  Then she asked what else we need to ride, she had a list.  We were down to the "Mean Streak" a good name for this wood, creaking, bumpy wood coaster at 165 feet with a 65 mph top speed.  She seemed fine in line, but as we started up the hill she started to cry.  The first hill is long and slow, and I'm sure the people behind me thought I was awful as she started to cry harder as we approached the top of the hill, I told her it would be OK.     And then the coaster started.  This time I had to carry her crying loudly off the ride, almost hyperventilating!  As we got off I noticed that a couple on our same train had ridden Magnum with us.  They shot me dagger eyes as they walked pass they made some comment as they walked past, but I didn't hear.    

We rode some coasters we had already done, for the rest of the day.  Then my DN begged me to let her ride Millennium Force!  I said no, of course, but what a child.  She is standing next the coaster looking up at the 300+ foot first hill, she tried to convince me she'd be OK!  NO WAY!


----------



## CheshireVal

Amyality said:
			
		

> Okay, there is one more and I was a bit unDisneyish but, I hate the smoking in the parks!  This very gawdy, heavy, icky,lady on a scooter was entering the food and wine festval just puffing away without a care in the world.  So, as I pass her I mention that there is no smoking in the parks.  She smiles (in a way I suppose she considered sweetly) and says I know.  I turned and yelled TRASH HEAP!!! She just kept cruising on he scooter.   UGH!  I get it, people smoke but, have a little respect at a family establishment and stick to designated areas!  The foul stench is horrible!




Lovely.


----------



## MELSMICE

CheshireVal said:
			
		

> Lovely.



   

We think along the same lines!


----------



## alabamagirl

BlindTyldak said:
			
		

> Oct 2004 we were at the MK at one of the designated smoking areas by the reflecting pool.  There were two CM's (janitors) down there as well chatting, when all of the sudden one of them kicked one of the ducks.  And I don't mean pushed it with his foot, I mean kicked it up and over the fence, duck tumbling end over end.  The other CM didn't even blink and just stood there and kept talking, and the duck was now flopping about in the water.  My father went to get a manager while I kept an eye on the duck and the CM's, and he came back shortly with one in tow.  He took a look at the duck and the CM's and called in some very nice people who I am assuming led them by the elbow to the tunnels and then off property, because rather than deny it, the CM said "I didn't kick it that hard, we do that all the time because they **** everywhere".  hey, maybe they get the ducks to move on (I don't doubt it) but they don't try out for the Broncos with one in front of the guests.



This made me so mad when I read this! I hate to think that any CMs are cruel to animals. I hope he was fired.


----------



## pixiedust23

I realized that I had been a member of this thread forever and I never thought to share this shocking moment of mine...

I was in PI a couple years ago when I was on summer break from college and I was approached by a male college student who asked me if I had any pot.  I said no and walked away fairly disgusted.  Then he came up to me again and asked if I knew where he could get some.  I told him no I don't do drugs and I have no idea where he could get pot and once again I walked away.  A little while later he came up to me again and insisted on buying me a drink.  When we got up to the bar he told me he only had enough money for one drink so we would have to share.  At this point I had had it.  He even had the nerve of trying to invite himself back to the hotel room where my friends and I were staying! 

O and the kicker...when we were talking for a short while, he was telling me how he did cancer research at school.  I was amazed and fairly excited b/c I did brain cancer research in college.  I started asking him questions and told him about  my research...well the look on his face was classic!  His response was let's not talk about our research were on vacation!  yea buddy, suuuuuure!

So basically he was a cheap lying drug user...sigh what a catch!


----------



## goofy's friends

shovelhd said:
			
		

> Saw a curious Dad at Epcot, right by the fountain, in front of everyone, taking a peek down the back of his ~3yo son's pants....pulling them away from the crack in his butt and taking a peek (and maybe a sniff???) to see what was down there. Kid was oblivious. Would have made a great picture.




 in defense of this Dad, if you've ever had to potty train a child, you know this is not an unusual thing to do!  He probably didn't even think about how it looked--not fun, but just a way of life for that potty training season


----------



## TDC Nala

> Maybe they're renaming it Ariel's Brothel?? LMAO!!!!



_Look at my thong
Isn't it neat?
Wouldn't you think
I would be more discreet?
Wouldn't you think I'm the girl
The girl who shows
Everything...
Look at my stuff
Hurry, it's cold
How big a cup size should these seashells hold?
Looking at me you could say
Sure...she shows everything..._


----------



## Idroveallnight

TDC Nala said:
			
		

> _Look at my thong
> Isn't it neat?
> Wouldn't you think
> I would be more discreet?
> Wouldn't you think I'm the girl
> The girl who shows
> Everything...
> Look at my stuff
> Hurry, it's cold
> How big a cup size should these seashells hold?
> Looking at me you could say
> Sure...she shows everything..._



   
Oh - that is too good! Just the humor I needed to cut the stress of trying to pack when I am supposed to leave in 10 hours!!!!


----------



## MareQ

TDC Nala said:
			
		

> _Look at my thong
> Isn't it neat?
> Wouldn't you think
> I would be more discreet?
> Wouldn't you think I'm the girl
> The girl who shows
> Everything...
> Look at my stuff
> Hurry, it's cold
> How big a cup size should these seashells hold?
> Looking at me you could say
> Sure...she shows everything..._


----------



## Dislifer

My compliments to the poet!!!     
Very good!!!


----------



## roadtripper

Last Sunday, we were at MK at opening, and a woman was standing in front of the Indy Speedway at about 9:15 AM freaking out at a young male CM. I mean really screaming at him. Her son was standing there crying, and she was screaming at her son to tell her what the CM needed to do to make it all better. Her husband and other child were standing there not doing anything. Obviously, I have no idea what prompted this outburst, but the kid was not screaming in pain, he was crying. He was tall enough to ride, and there was no line, so that couldn't have been it, but I felt SO BAD for the CM. The mom was absolutely hysterical-- we were at least 25 feet away and we heard her and saw the scene. I was tempted to ask the CM when we rode later, but he was not there-- hopefully he got some hazard pay for that! I would chalk it up to a long day at the parks, but it was 9:15-- a little early for a mommy meltdown.


----------



## LuluLovesDisney

MELSMICE said:
			
		

> We think along the same lines!



I am right with you- I especially found the "have a little respect at a family establishment part" terribly ironic- and sad.


----------



## LuluLovesDisney

TDC Nala said:
			
		

> _Look at my thong
> Isn't it neat?
> Wouldn't you think
> I would be more discreet?
> Wouldn't you think I'm the girl
> The girl who shows
> Everything...
> Look at my stuff
> Hurry, it's cold
> How big a cup size should these seashells hold?
> Looking at me you could say
> Sure...she shows everything..._



omg!


----------



## MareQ

Amyality said:
			
		

> This very gawdy, heavy, icky,lady on a scooter was entering the food and wine festval just puffing away without a care in the world.  So, as I pass her I mention that there is no smoking in the parks.  She smiles (in a way I suppose she considered sweetly) and says I know.  I turned and yelled TRASH HEAP!!! She just kept cruising on he scooter.   UGH!  I get it, people smoke but, have a little respect at a family establishment and stick to designated areas!  The foul stench is horrible!



And I am sure yelling "trash heap" at another human being was your version of being respectful in a family establishment huh?!?!


----------



## PrincessJasmine1972

TDC Nala said:
			
		

> _Look at my thong
> Isn't it neat?
> Wouldn't you think
> I would be more discreet?
> Wouldn't you think I'm the girl
> The girl who shows
> Everything...
> Look at my stuff
> Hurry, it's cold
> How big a cup size should these seashells hold?
> Looking at me you could say
> Sure...she shows everything..._


----------



## GGOOFY1

TDC Nala said:
			
		

> _Look at my thong
> Isn't it neat?
> Wouldn't you think
> I would be more discreet?
> Wouldn't you think I'm the girl
> The girl who shows
> Everything...
> Look at my stuff
> Hurry, it's cold
> How big a cup size should these seashells hold?
> Looking at me you could say
> Sure...she shows everything..._


----------



## Jennasmomma

wow took me over a week but I finally managed to read all 174 pages! wheew.  

I've never been to WDW.  Im going for the first time in December.  I will not drink out of the water fountains, walk around any puddles on the ground, and carry tons of hand sanitizer.  ewwwwwwwww!


----------



## jgates

Don't worry - I even made a pit-stop at Target for the small portable bottles of hand-sanitizer before we left for Florida in December.  After you get in the parks, the shocking things completely leave your mind.  The bottles never came out of the package.......


----------



## LiLIrishChick63

bch044 said:
			
		

> We were there the first week of Feb and We saw this woman who looked great and had her breasts falling out of her top ooohhh no wait that was my wife, then we saw this other one that ooohh no that was her also, then I saw oh never mind.
> 
> We  had a great time.




*looks around* i'm confused......is this supposed to be comical??


----------



## D'AngelosdoDisney

Ok, I got a couple... three years ago, i decided to take a trip with my three kids witout my husband... I was in a parking lot of Allstars with my three kids.. then daughter 11 pushing my 3 dd and I was pushing my ds 4. Needless to say, we were trying to cross the parking lit when this guy came flying by and I made a comment that he should slow down.. since this was a parking lot.. he then stopped his car started using extremly foul language in front of my kids then sped off giving me the middle finger as he did that... The second occasion was at the MK. We just got out of Small World when a huge down pour occured. We made a made dash for the castle. This was at the same time that the fire works started. Of course the castle was packed to watch the fire works. We ran into a German family, making an attempt to get through to get inside the castle area that was empty on the inside. The family refused to allow me to pass by them, thinking I was trying to steal there spot for the fireworks... Now remember who Im with... its pouring and they were dead set on not moving so that I could pass.... I finally had to excuse myself through another family... That is why I have not been back in three years.... Oh.. going back in April.. wish me luck


----------



## Dislifer

That's awful!  People like that sure take some of the magic out of Disney, don't they!!!  I noticed on our last trip that because so many people were being rude, pushy and aggressive; it was forcing us to be that way too...in some situations.  How sad!  Lets hope things get better instead of worse!


----------



## disneyaggie

Whenever I read these stories I have to remember that not everyone is a Dis'er! I guess when you get 20,000-plus people in a setting, you will always find a jerk, an idiot, and/or a rude, clueless dimwit. I just keep focusing on those wonderful people and events that make my trip special. I feel there are a lot more of them then the others who can ruin the magic, if I let them. And nope, not gonna do that!


----------



## 3gr8kids




----------



## FutureMrsC

Just subscribing!  I wonder what I'll see when I go "home" to the world in May!


----------



## 2Princes2Princesses

My breastfeeding shocker is in reverse...when we went last year, I was breastfeeding my then 5 month old "on demand" and tried to go to the baby care center as much as possible (they are GREAT BTW).  Anyhow, I did do some outdoor feedings, but I carried a very light nylon windbreaker so it wasn't overly hot to cover up, and I found the most desolate place possible in the vicinity.  DH and I felt that we did not want to make some poor parent explain to their 4 yr old at WDW what I was doing, so I hid it as much as I possibly could and for the most part, noone even glanced my way.

That being said, one day I found myself a very secluded spot near Liberty Square, in the back there behind the stores, past the smoking area.  I start feeding the baby and DH takes our 18 month old and the stroller to go do some shopping (I figured the less "stuff" the less I would be noticed).  A few people walked by and never even glanced my way.  Terrific.  Until a CM walks up.  With a tour group.  Of about 30.  And stands RIGHT NEXT TO THE BENCH.  OMG.  As they all start to face me, she realizes what i am doing...I am trying to figure out what to do, as aborting the feeding had the potential to cause more embarassment for all.  As my face is getting redder, here comes DH, who has the look of mortification on his face too.

Kudos to the CM though, she slowly starts to move away, and the group has yet to fully appreciate that there is a baby under my jacket.  LOL  

Suffice it to say, DH did no more wandering during our trip.  He had to hang out and serve as lookout.


----------



## becker11

wow, that would stink.

Once when I was little, We where in a really long  line to get a autograph from Winnie the Pooh. So when we finally get to the front, Winnie just walks away! So, my dad walks up to him and ask him if he could sign one autograph but he just said no and walked away! I couldn't believe it.


----------



## cslittle999

becker11 said:
			
		

> wow, that would stink.
> 
> Once when I was little, We where in a really long  line to get a autograph from Winnie the Pooh. So when we finally get to the front, Winnie just walks away! So, my dad walks up to him and ask him if he could sign one autograph but he just said no and walked away! I couldn't believe it.



I don't know what you find so unbelievable.  Where do you draw the line?  Just sign your autograph but not the people behind you?  The characters have to go on breaks.  Another one comes along shortly.  The handler CM's are very good about letting people know this.


----------



## disneyaggie

2Princes2Princesses said:
			
		

> That being said, one day I found myself a very secluded spot near Liberty Square, in the back there behind the stores, past the smoking area.  I start feeding the baby and DH takes our 18 month old and the stroller to go do some shopping (I figured the less "stuff" the less I would be noticed).  A few people walked by and never even glanced my way.  Terrific.  Until a CM walks up.  With a tour group.  Of about 30.  And stands RIGHT NEXT TO THE BENCH.  OMG.  As they all start to face me, she realizes what i am doing...I am trying to figure out what to do, as aborting the feeding had the potential to cause more embarassment for all.  As my face is getting redder, here comes DH, who has the look of mortification on his face too.
> 
> Kudos to the CM though, she slowly starts to move away, and the group has yet to fully appreciate that there is a baby under my jacket.  LOL
> 
> Suffice it to say, DH did no more wandering during our trip.  He had to hang out and serve as lookout.



     

And just when you did so much to _not_ get busted!


----------



## DisneyDivaMom

Although our first trip back in 2004 was pretty much wonderful, there were a couple of incidences that were not so wonderful. Just strange I thought. 

At our resort my  then 6 yo dd and another little girl about her age were watching TV in the lobby. I was changing a PS or something at the front desk. The little girl's mom was a couple of people further back in the line. And the child's grandmother was in the gift shop. Well, my dd and the other little girl started talking and comparing pins on their lanyards. Then they decided to trade pins. Just as they are doing so, the grandmother come out of the gift shop and sees my dd accepting a pin from the other girl after giving her one. I don't think she understood pin trading because she began yelling at my dd not to steal from her gd. I turned around to see what was going on. I excused myself from the cm and along with the other mother went over to where the girls and gm were. The mom tried to calm gm down and tried to explain pin trading to her. My dd was in tears, she isn't used to being screamed at. Gm wouldn't calm down so when an apologetic look at me and a mouthed "I'm sorry", led her mother and dd away. I picked up my sobbing dd, told the cm that I would finish up later and I took dd back to our room to calm her down. I don't know what was up with gm, the mom and little girl were nice enough.

The other icident occurred at DTD at the pin trading shop. There are statues of Mickey and Minnie as well as Donald and Daisy there wearing lanyards. Well,  a cm, dd and I were looking at pins. The cm was helping me locate a pin I wanted. (hint: if you see something you really, really like buy it then.) We are looking at the pins right behind one of the little statues when suddenly I hear someone screaming. I ignore it. The screaming gets louder and the person starts cussing. It seems that they wanted to take a picture with the statue and WE WERE IN THEIR WAY AND TO MOVE IT, *****!. Lovely, just lovely. I could have taken my dd down to the local bar and the language would have been more PG.

I know stuff like this happens all the time but somehow you just expect people not to leave their manners at home.


----------



## Jotash

Post Deleted due to complaint.


----------



## goofy's friends

Ok, I don't know if I will ever be able to read all of these--I only made it through page 25 after 4 days, so I will go ahead and share my story  
When I was in Junior High, 1980-1983 (not sure exactly) my family drove across country in a motor home to go to Disneyworld--I'm talking grandparents, aunt, uncle, cousins, sister, and my parents.  After mant hours, we finally pull in and my dad insists that we will be fine coming in under the canopy near check-in (I think this was at the Contemporary).  Well, he didn't take into account the air-conditioner on top of the motorhome and the sprinkler heads on the canopy.  Yeah......you got it, as he inched under, we broke off the sprinkler heads and BLACK water ran down the sides of the motor home.    "Hellow, We're here!!!!" WOW, my grandmother was freaking out, dad got out in the mess and people came running like crazy out of the hotel.  The kids thought it was great--that is until we ran inside and the fire alarms were going off---SO embarassing at least to a pre-teen    We were waiting in the lobby for parents and guess who came to see us---Mickey Mouse!!  
Although, it was a little shocking for us--I'm sure it was more shocking for everyone in the lobby at the time


----------



## pampam

2Princes2Princesses said:
			
		

> My breastfeeding shocker is in reverse...when we went last year, I was breastfeeding my then 5 month old "on demand" and tried to go to the baby care center as much as possible (they are GREAT BTW).  Anyhow, I did do some outdoor feedings, but I carried a very light nylon windbreaker so it wasn't overly hot to cover up, and I found the most desolate place possible in the vicinity.  DH and I felt that we did not want to make some poor parent explain to their 4 yr old at WDW what I was doing, so I hid it as much as I possibly could and for the most part, noone even glanced my way.
> 
> That being said, one day I found myself a very secluded spot near Liberty Square, in the back there behind the stores, past the smoking area.  I start feeding the baby and DH takes our 18 month old and the stroller to go do some shopping (I figured the less "stuff" the less I would be noticed).  A few people walked by and never even glanced my way.  Terrific.  Until a CM walks up.  With a tour group.  Of about 30.  And stands RIGHT NEXT TO THE BENCH.  OMG.  As they all start to face me, she realizes what i am doing...I am trying to figure out what to do, as aborting the feeding had the potential to cause more embarassment for all.  As my face is getting redder, here comes DH, who has the look of mortification on his face too.
> 
> Kudos to the CM though, she slowly starts to move away, and the group has yet to fully appreciate that there is a baby under my jacket.  LOL
> 
> Suffice it to say, DH did no more wandering during our trip.  He had to hang out and serve as lookout.




 You described it very well.  I've taken the tour, so I could envision it very clearly.  That must have been so embarasing for you, especially since you may have even been able to see the Baby Care Center from where you were sitting.  But you are correct in thinking that could be a secluded spot.  I think it may be a smoking area now.


----------



## goofy's friends




----------



## Nikel

goofy's friends said:
			
		

> in defense of this Dad, if you've ever had to potty train a child, you know this is not an unusual thing to do!  He probably didn't even think about how it looked--not fun, but just a way of life for that potty training season



As the mom of a 2.5 year old at the beginning stages of potty training, I completely agree. Another thing is that in a group of people including other small children, just because I may smell a poopy diaper, that doesn't mean its one of my children. I'd much rather take a quick peak rather than hauling my crew off to the nearset restroom only to find a clean, dry diaper.


----------



## cornflkgrl

Amyality said:
			
		

> The people smoking at the parks always astonish me.  Every year there is someone in an outdoor dining area.  Two years ago it was in Mexico - had CM make them stop.  Easy.
> 
> This past visit we were in MGM waiting for Stars and Cars to start, next to Startours.  Well this family sits down right next to us and both parents start chain smoking.  So, I say can you please not smoke?  They totally ignore me.  So, I went and got a CM who asked them to stop.  Hey very huffily stomped their nasty butts out on the floor.  As soon as she left they lit right back up.  Again, I go get a CM.  This time they were asked to move along.  Was very happy to see the back of that classy bunch and glad they lost their seats for the parade.  Actually, just glad they weren't waiting for me in the parking lot.
> 
> Okay, there is one more and I was a bit unDisneyish but, I hate the smoking in the parks!  This very gawdy, heavy, icky,lady on a scooter was entering the food and wine festval just puffing away without a care in the world.  So, as I pass her I mention that there is no smoking in the parks.  She smiles (in a way I suppose she considered sweetly) and says I know.  I turned and yelled TRASH HEAP!!! She just kept cruising on he scooter.   UGH!  I get it, people smoke but, have a little respect at a family establishment and stick to designated areas!  The foul stench is horrible!
> 
> One more NOT about disrespectful smokers...One year myself DH and DS 7 and DS 4 are on the Disney bus.  Just as we pull up to EPCOT my 4 year old (3 at the time).  Looks over at me and  pukes right in my lap.  DH and DS7 are like check ya later and get off the bus.  I had to ride back to the resort like that and walk all the way to the room.  Yes, that was shocking!




I just want to say that not all smokers are terrible inconsiderate people.  Also, it is my understanding (i have not been to Disney yet) that you CAN smoke in the parks in designated areas so it is not right to tell people they cannot smoke in the park, but maybe you should just point them in the direction of the smoking areas or tell a CM to.  Not everyone knows that you cannot smoke everywhere in the park and not everyone knows where the smoking areas are.  I am sure most people (with the exception of your rude chain smoking people you mentioned) do not smoke to intentionally annoy you and ruin your visit to the park.  Also, it is very rude to call someone names for doing something you don't like.  That is just as bad as the people not putting their cigarettes out and if someone yelled "trash heap" at me I would not respond in a positive way at all as opposed to if they had politely told me that there are designated smoking areas and I am not currently in one.  I am allergic to perfume and most of the time just don't like the smell of it....I don't say to a complete stranger wearing perfume "yuck, you stink, get away from me!"


----------



## jmay127

Ours isn't quite on par with some of these shockers...guess it's more of a rude thing.

We'd been told to ask to ride up front w/the captain on the monorail.  So we were in the front corral w/ds 5 & 12.  Younger one was hopeful for the opportunity (we told him it doesn't always happen).  So we asked the guy loading & he says sure please wait.  Okay, no problem.  Then this obnoxious guy standing right beside us & overheard our request then follows the loading guy & asks can they ride up front w/captain.  Well, I guess in all the loading commotion he forgot us & tells them sure & sends them right in front of us.  I could have understood if they had very little kids but they had a boy & girl who looked about 10 & 12.  Our younger ds was crushed, especially as it was our last day...


----------



## coolkidhann95

Please do not use that sort of language i wish i was a moderater but im not because im a kid.


----------



## Jotash

coolkidhann95 said:
			
		

> Please do not use that sort of language i wish i was a moderater but im not because im a kid.




Sorry.  Didn't mean to offend children.  I thought I wrote it as sensitively as I could.  I will delete the post.  I was just relating what happened.


----------



## disneyaggie

Jotash said:
			
		

> Sorry.  Didn't mean to offend children.  I thought I wrote it as sensitively as I could.  I will delete the post.  I was just relating what happened.


Too bad the children don't have their own Disney website  --  I thought you wrote it as sensitively as you could. I have seen some pretty incredible things on the Dis Board so don't feel bad at all.


----------



## jgates

Jotash - I was not offended either - but we all have differing opinions which is part of what makes us human.   Wish they would have escorted that smart-mouth right out the front gate of the park.


----------



## a*lil*bit*goofy

Jotash: i agree! you were posting about bad behaviour that happened, and you didn't type out the full word. what if u said 'f bomb' or 'f word' i wonder if the reaction would have been the same, either way , its still a reference to a swear word, not the word itself. 

what you typed was more than fine. :O)


----------



## Jotash

Thanks.  The topic is "Have you ever had a shock?" and his behavior and language sure shocked me.


----------



## LuluLovesDisney

disneyaggie said:
			
		

> Too bad the children don't have their own Disney website  --  I thought you wrote it as sensitively as you could. I have seen some pretty incredible things on the Dis Board so don't feel bad at all.



I DEFINITELY agree! 

There are many many many things I've read on the DIS that I would NOT want a kid to read. I guess it's true though, that it's up to the parents to supervise.


----------



## goofy's friends

Nikel said:
			
		

> I'd much rather take a quick peak rather than hauling my crew off to the nearset restroom only to find a clean, dry diaper.




No kidding   

Did anyone read my story on the previous page........maybe it was a "had to be there" situation, but it is something I will never forget and so funny!! 

Also, I wanted to type another response and see my new signature


----------



## cornflkgrl

goofy's friends said:
			
		

> No kidding
> 
> Did anyone read my story on the previous page........maybe it was a "had to be there" situation, but it is something I will never forget and so funny!!
> 
> Also, I wanted to type another response and see my new signature





I have not read this thread it is too long but I am assuming you are talking about checking a diaper for poo.  Did someone have a problem with this?  Was someone shocked by this???  We do this all the time.  I am not going to undo a diaper just to see if there is something in it.  Usually I don't have to look in my son's diaper at all....you can smell it a mile away.  If this is shocking to someone they would not want to be around my family.  Just the sight of us feeding our ds would be shocking for people   (he throws food everywhere and has a habit of chewing his food and then taking it out of his mouth and playing with it).


----------



## cornflkgrl

bellebud said:
			
		

> most shocking moment... dad and 3yo daughter (and mom and another child) are waiting for the parade.  3yo daughter is standing on a bench w/ dad sitting on bench next to her... he keeps putting his hands up her sundress "tickling" her under her dress... she clearly is pushing his hands back down, saying "nooooooo" and trying to turn herself away from him.  very obvious she was uncomfortable.  i wanted to say "hey dad! she obviously doesn't want her private parts tickled, you perv!!"  Very sad for the child!




How do you know it was her dad??  EW!  I would have gotten security at the park and followed the people around if I had to and called child protective services.  That is just disgusting!


----------



## Toulouse

I feel like I'm gawking at a car accident reading this thread, but it sure is interesting reading how crazy some people are......


----------



## goofy's friends

cornflkgrl said:
			
		

> I have not read this thread it is too long but I am assuming you are talking about checking a diaper for poo.  Did someone have a problem with this?  Was someone shocked by this???  We do this all the time.  I am not going to undo a diaper just to see if there is something in it.  Usually I don't have to look in my son's diaper at all....you can smell it a mile away.  If this is shocking to someone they would not want to be around my family.  Just the sight of us feeding our ds would be shocking for people   (he throws food everywhere and has a habit of chewing his food and then taking it out of his mouth and playing with it).



Can you believe someone was shocked by this!!  They obviously have never had children.
No, I was referring to my Jr. High trauma of my dad driving under the canopy of the hotel--read it on the previous page---it's funny!


----------



## mousketeer

jmay127 said:
			
		

> Ours isn't quite on par with some of these shockers...guess it's more of a rude thing.
> 
> We'd been told to ask to ride up front w/the captain on the monorail.  So we were in the front corral w/ds 5 & 12.  Younger one was hopeful for the opportunity (we told him it doesn't always happen).  So we asked the guy loading & he says sure please wait.  Okay, no problem.  Then this obnoxious guy standing right beside us & overheard our request then follows the loading guy & asks can they ride up front w/captain.  Well, I guess in all the loading commotion he forgot us & tells them sure & sends them right in front of us.  I could have understood if they had very little kids but they had a boy & girl who looked about 10 & 12.  Our younger ds was crushed, especially as it was our last day...


one thing 10 and 12 year old children aren't adults and shouldn't be expected to suck it up and let your little darlings ride just because they're younger in all fairness you were they're first but the person who's really to blame is the cm. FYI 10 and 12 year olds can be crushed too!


----------



## vellamint

mousketeer said:
			
		

> one thing 10 and 12 year old children aren't adults and shouldn't be expected to suck it up and let your little darlings ride just because they're younger in all fairness you were they're first but the person who's really to blame is the cm. FYI 10 and 12 year olds can be crushed too!


----------



## LiteBrite

vellamint said:
			
		

>


It was unfortunate, and the CM shouldn't have let another family have the front after it had already been promised to jmay127's family, but I have to agree that the ages of the children involved have nothing to do with it.  Older children, younger children, adults - anybody could have been crushed to lose their chance.  Whoever was promised the ride in the front first should have gotten it, regardless of their ages.

jmay127, I hope you and your kids get your ride in the front of the monorail next time - it really is cool!


----------



## SithBladeborn

This is kind of a stupid question but, how could you tell someone let's if their butting in line or beating their kid to stop.  I don't consider myself to be very imposing I know enough to tell a CM but, I guess I'm just worried that if  I say something to the individual they might get pretty mad and let's say escalates to the point of physical violence?


----------



## 2Princes2Princesses

I agree Sith, I am 100 pounds soaking wet and I don't think anyone would care what I said, and I certainly don't want to get my butt kicked in WDW.  That would make an interesting T-shirt....."went to WDW and all I got was a butt-kicking!"  Guess it is a matter of gauging the situation.  Sometimes saying something will embarass people and they will stop or if you say something, several people around you would be prompted to speak up, too. 

I have a shock to add.  In April of 2003, we were staying at POR.  It was nighttime, and DH and I were wandering in a misty-type rain through the resort, when around the corner comes one of those housekeeping vehicles.  The big ones with the 4 or 5 rows of seats.  The guy driving had the plastic down and I guess with the rain didn't see us, because he was flying and DH pushed me off the curb and then jumped after me.  DH did end up getting his leg hit by the vehicle.

We hit the ground, and the thing finally stops.  The guy was almost in tears and apologizing like crazy.  He asked me about 50 times if I was hurt (I was 7 months pregnant at the time).  I think he probably filled his pants, because he was freaking out.  We let it go, neither of us was relly injured, DH had a bruise on his ankle, but otherwise it just scared the heck out of us.    

I am assuming the guy now drives around the resort at about 1/2 mile per hour.


----------



## disneyaggie

I would definitely speak up if I saw a child or animal getting hurt. Been there, done that. I would then make sure a CM had the police notified and the protective welfare group would be called.   

I could not sleep at night knowing that I did nothing. It would also weigh on me that if a loser hits his/her child and/or animal in public, imagine what goes on at home. Nope those that need protecting need protecting.


----------



## BeckWhy

Ok, here are my "shocking" stories:

A long time ago (maybe 8 years ago or something) my little sister and I were walking from Future World to World Showcase and there was a group of guys and they, for some reason, formed a line and started singing to us.  (They weren't CMs, they musta been on a class trip or something).  My sister and I started laughing (with embarassment).  It totally took us off guard.


----------



## a*lil*bit*goofy

LiteBrite said:
			
		

> It was unfortunate, and the CM shouldn't have let another family have the front after it had already been promised to jmay127's family, but I have to agree that the ages of the children involved have nothing to do with it.  Older children, younger children, adults - anybody could have been crushed to lose their chance.  Whoever was promised the ride in the front first should have gotten it, regardless of their ages.
> 
> jmay127, I hope you and your kids get your ride in the front of the monorail next time - it really is cool!



Actually, I think jmay127's point was that she would understand if a CM gave preference to a younger family than hers (a 12 year old and a 5 year old) but she knew that it wasn't the case, because the other family had OLDER children (age 11 and 12) . she knew that it was the rude adult of the 11 and 12 year old children who was to blame, for cutting in.   They did it to a  2nd CM who didn't know of the prior arrangement with jmays family.  Her point is not at all that the 11 and 12 year old wouldn't have been upset, the point was that HER children WERE because some rude S.O.B.  butted in front and took their spot.  

And litebrite, this is NOT directed at you, but forsome reason i am only getting your quote in and not that of the poster who was mad at jmay being shocked about the behaviour...and it is to that poster that this is intended.


----------



## jennyl772003

This was not necessarily a BAD shock, but it shocked us for sure!

Me and DH were in Frontierland (I think) looking at pins in the pin store. DH then notices the CM standing very close behind him. 

She says, "Nuts, I was hoping you wouldn't see!" and then she rubs DH's belly "for good luck" Just like it was the most normal thing in the world to do! 

Out of earshot my DH whispered to me, "Do I look like Buddha or something?"


----------



## mousketeer

a*lil*bit*goofy said:
			
		

> Actually, I think jmay127's point was that she would understand if a CM gave preference to a younger family than hers (a 12 year old and a 5 year old) but she knew that it wasn't the case, because the other family had OLDER children (age 11 and 12) . she knew that it was the rude adult of the 11 and 12 year old children who was to blame, for cutting in.   They did it to a  2nd CM who didn't know of the prior arrangement with jmays family.  Her point is not at all that the 11 and 12 year old wouldn't have been upset, the point was that HER children WERE because some rude S.O.B.  butted in front and took their spot.
> 
> And litebrite, this is NOT directed at you, but for some reason i am only getting your quote in and not that of the poster who was mad at jmay being shocked about the behaviour...and it is to that poster that this is intended.


I'm not sure how you know all these details that weren't mentioned in the post but I guess I misread jmay's post. In which case I'm sorry if I caused any hurt feelings.


----------



## a*lil*bit*goofy

mousketeer said:
			
		

> I'm not sure how you know all these details that weren't mentioned in the post but I guess I misread jmay's post. In which case I'm sorry if I caused any hurt feelings.




No hurt feelings, i was just trying to clear it up.


----------



## SithBladeborn

My only incident was when my family and I were eating at the coral reef in one of the booths.  Then as time progressed I noticed that there was a lot more noise coming from the table next to us so I "discreetly" look over and, see and hear this dad lecturing this kid and getting more agitated by the second!  And, when I listen to hear what they were talking about it was because the what looked to me like a 5th grader was getting lectured for not chewing properly and making to much noise in the process and the dad was saying that he could see the food, and that if he kept it up he would go back to the hotel with no dessert.  I've been to WDW every year and, aside from the usual budger, and screaming child, and close encouters with the ECV kind I haven't noticed anything like what had been listed on this board.  I'm leaving in 7 days so I'll have to keep my eye out for this stuff and dispense "justice" when needed.


----------



## pampam

SithBladeborn said:
			
		

> My only incident was when my family and I were eating at the coral reef in one of the booths.  Then as time progressed I noticed that there was a lot more noise coming from the table next to us so I "discreetly" look over and, see and hear this dad lecturing this kid and getting more agitated by the second!  And, when I listen to hear what they were talking about it was because the what looked to me like a 5th grader was getting lectured for not chewing properly and making to much noise in the process and the dad was saying that he could see the food, and that if he kept it up he would go back to the hotel with no dessert.  I've been to WDW every year and, aside from the usual budger, and screaming child, and close encouters with the ECV kind I haven't noticed anything like what had been listed on this board.  I'm leaving in 7 days so I'll have to keep my eye out for this stuff and dispense "justice" when needed.




I guess I'm missing something.  The father was diciplining the son for not using proper table manners.  He didn't strike him, or yell, but told him of the consequences of chewing with his mouth open.  To me, that makes sense.  children need correction, and it's important to make them responsible for their actions.  This is a good lesson for a 10 year old. Or, perhaps you were shocked that a parent was trying to teach his child correct behavior?  I'm not looking for flames, but I would like to understand the part that shocked you.


----------



## LindsayDunn228

Pampam, I agree with you. I would only think it would be inapproriate was if the parent was getting loud and disturbing other diners.


----------



## UrsulasShadow

SithBladeborn said:
			
		

> My only incident was when my family and I were eating at the coral reef in one of the booths.  Then as time progressed I noticed that there was a lot more noise coming from the table next to us so I "discreetly" look over and, see and hear this dad lecturing this kid and getting more agitated by the second!


Um, pampam and Lindsay, I think you're missing the point that Sith is trying to make here.  The "lot more noise" and "getting more agitated by the second" implies that it was a bigger issue than simple correction of table manners.  I also get nervous if I hear a parent getting agitated beyond what seems normal or reasonable, which is what I believe the OP was suggesting.


----------



## MommyPoppins

bellebud said:
			
		

> most shocking moment... dad and 3yo daughter (and mom and another child) are waiting for the parade.  3yo daughter is standing on a bench w/ dad sitting on bench next to her... he keeps putting his hands up her sundress "tickling" her under her dress... she clearly is pushing his hands back down, saying "nooooooo" and trying to turn herself away from him.  very obvious she was uncomfortable.  i wanted to say "hey dad! she obviously doesn't want her private parts tickled, you perv!!"  Very sad for the child!




Maybe he was tickling her belly? There is certainly nothing wrong with a dad tickling his 3yo daughters belly, even under her dress. As for her saying,"noo", there have been plenty of times we have tickled our boys and they say no...usually because they are in a sour mood and we are trying to get them out of it.   

Just a thought.


----------



## ElleBelle

2Princes2Princesses said:
			
		

> I have a shock to add.  In April of 2003, we were staying at POR.  It was nighttime, and DH and I were wandering in a misty-type rain through the resort, when around the corner comes one of those housekeeping vehicles.  The big ones with the 4 or 5 rows of seats.  The guy driving had the plastic down and I guess with the rain didn't see us, because he was flying and DH pushed me off the curb and then jumped after me.  DH did end up getting his leg hit by the vehicle.
> 
> We hit the ground, and the thing finally stops.  The guy was almost in tears and apologizing like crazy.  He asked me about 50 times if I was hurt (I was 7 months pregnant at the time).  I think he probably filled his pants, because he was freaking out.  We let it go, neither of us was relly injured, DH had a bruise on his ankle, but otherwise it just scared the heck out of us.
> 
> I am assuming the guy now drives around the resort at about 1/2 mile per hour.



Your story about the golf carts just reminded me of another shocking moment DH and I encountered while staying at the GF this past August. 
DH and I were sitting outside of Gasparilla Grill enjoying a quiet afternoon eating some snacks. We noticed two of those golf carts over towards Sago Cay ZOOMING by... one right behind the other. The front cart had about 6 clear garment bags that contained suits/ tuxes- DH and I figured they were probably for a wedding party. Suddenly, one of the garment bags got loose and *BAM* the golf cart 'bringing up the back plowed right over it. The CM in the rear cart came to a screeching halt- hopped out- looked around real quick to see who saw- scooped up the tattered garment bag, threw it into his cart and took off again at warp speed. I happened to glance at DH and he had that   "did I just see what I think I saw" look on his face. We had quite a good laugh but hope that everyone had *intact* tuxes to wear!


----------



## Tinkerbell10403

Ok..so here is what peeved me today at MK:
On Haunted Mansion...and we had just finished the whole 'stretching room' segement, and the doors were opened...and everyone files out. Well as you all know..there are no direct partitions that lead to the moving walkway to board the buggys. Everyone's parties must merge together to form one line. (Same as in Test Track, etc.) Anyways...I had 5 in my party. We are in one line, and attempted to merge w/ a another party of about 3 that has stopped momentarily for some unkown reason. Well, it happens that half my party was in front of theirs in the line, and the rest of us ( 2 people) just excuse ourselves around them politely to catch up. The woman in the party begins to shout to her children that we were 'pushing past' them. At first it did not bother me, I just continuted walking. But then we got up behind me, right behind my ear, and semi-loudly says the words 'pushing past' again, on purpose...to where I felt her breath on my neck. (Not pleasant at all!) I just turned around and looked at her, and did not say a word. Maybe she could not draw the conclusion that the five of us were together, and obviously ahead of her party. If she would have told me she thought we were 'cutting', I would have nicely pointed out our party was ahead in the line. I did not, however, need her to get uptight and speak loudly right next to my ear to make her point. It really bugged me, and so I am posting it here.  :wizard


----------



## jann1033

jennyl772003 said:
			
		

> This was not necessarily a BAD shock, but it shocked us for sure!
> 
> Me and DH were in Frontierland (I think) looking at pins in the pin store. DH then notices the CM standing very close behind him.
> 
> She says, "Nuts, I was hoping you wouldn't see!" and then she rubs DH's belly "for good luck" Just like it was the most normal thing in the world to do!
> 
> Out of earshot my DH whispered to me, "Do I look like Buddha or something?"



time for south beach diet????  poor guy, if he's anything like my husband he spent the rest of the day "sucking it in"


----------



## jann1033

2Princes2Princesses said:
			
		

> I have a shock to add.  I think he probably filled his pants, .



in line with some of the other posts, hoping you didn't 
do a little "look see" to check  

about the tickling....i tickle my granddaughter, i even blow raspberries on her_ bare stomach._..want to report me too  ? sometimes i really think people need to myob unless it is obvious abuse. when my kids were 3 "no" was their favorite word and used pretty much constantly and now my 2 yr old gbaby says "no" and means "yes" . i doubt many 3 yr olds would realize enough to say no if they were being sexually abused.( not that that is an excuse for abuse, just a fact that  i doubt that particular child was protesting abuse, more like she was probably acting like a normal 3 yr old)


----------



## primed 1

NLK said:
			
		

> I have two stories to add.
> 
> The second was a few weeks ago at the WL.  I was standing at the check desk when I turned to look at the lobby.  I spotted  a tall, large, man with a Harley Davidson Tee shirt, a leather vest, a loooong beard, and a loooong pony-tail.  He looked like he was part of a motorcycle gang.  He had a little 3 year old girl by the hand and the two of them were SKIPPING though the lobby.  It was such a cute sight that I couldn't help smilling.  It was so sweet and unexpected. I just wan't to share a happy story.  I hope it bought a smile to your face too.


you would be suprised  ....many of the scarry people, are actually much nicer,more pleasant and more well manerd . than many of the clean cut regular folk....(with exceptions of course ,some are exactly as scarry as they appear)as for myself as bieng one of the over-ly tattoed. my eldest (2girls -1 new baby girl) ..daughters friends parents look at me funny in the summertime even though they know im quite pleasant and to be a resposible parent.(im from the punk rock era ,,  the age of extreme sports-when it was_not cool ~~ex  circuit bmx pro) ex


----------



## primed 1

elliemae1192 said:
			
		

> So funny! I don't know if my DH has a bullseye on his head or what but that's happened to him twice at DW and once at the Gulf of Mexico. He's learned to wear hats on vacation!
> 
> In Dec of 2000 we stopped at the McDonald's fry stand in MK and parked on a bench with the kids to enjoy our snack. All of a sudden this swarm of birds came at us. They didn't just take a couple of fries, they ATTACKED us. Felt like we were in a Hitchcok movie. DH ran around flapping his arms trying to scare them off while DD, DS, and I were rolling with laughter.


 

those segulls are nasty buggers..  we were at a little ice cream  stand  counter service. 2dd wife me grandma & pa  where there was seating across from. where we chose to sit (bad idea) us along with others began getting swarmed by seagulls from no where  qute scarry actually.. they are un relentless vultures.... my younges lost her treat to them, with the obvious terror was in frantic tears. as it seemed the atack was over nearly as quick as it began and to others around  us. as explained happens all the time. cm replaced the icream  as she was shaken and up set.  as things had calmed down.  i see here the come for another assault  . to her as the smallest easy target ... as a reaction almost instinct not even really thinking i reach out to try to shoo tem away ..about 3of them if i remember. and i actually catch it in mid air on attack--realizing in a sec i just cought this thing-- i freak and throw it like a football spiraling it into the second sending the 2 birds flailing  down to the pavement scareing away the 3rd.(they imeadatly rebounded and flew away together stunned but not harmed as i could tell)  
so im a little disturbed by what i just did , as is my family   wife's mouth wide open?? others as stunned as i   ,as some applauded and otherswere  apaulled

but no more attacks after that,,, and the cm said well as that happens all the time- holy crap  ive never seen a rection like that take place....and probably shoulnt try that again as he was shure there must be somekind of animal law i just broke??   and we all everone finished or snacks and meals in utter silence-and peace-  thought i would share this   as we now have this family phobia of segulls and my dd refers to it as the touchdown......lol


----------



## disneyaggie

jann1033 said:
			
		

> in line with some of the other posts, hoping you didn't
> do a little "look see" to check
> 
> about the tickling....i tickle my granddaughter, i even blow raspberries on her_ bare stomach._..want to report me too  ? sometimes i really think people need to myob unless it is obvious abuse. when my kids were 3 "no" was their favorite word and used pretty much constantly and now my 2 yr old gbaby says "no" and means "yes" . i doubt many 3 yr olds would realize enough to say no if they were being sexually abused.( not that that is an excuse for abuse, just a fact that  i doubt that particular child was protesting abuse, more like she was probably acting like a normal 3 yr old)


As a former teacher of many years to 3-year-olds, I will easily say that if a child truly looks uncomfortable when someone raises her little blouse or dress to blow raspberries or to tickle, then DON'T DO IT! I don't care how "cute" some people think it is. This child is expressing her boundaries and those should be respected. 

How would you like it if someone pulled down your pants and blew a raspberry on your navel? Though some my be off-beat enough to like this,   for the most part a _normal_ person would not appreciate it at all. Especially since they were repeated told, "no".

Any sane person knows when a child is teasing by saying, "no" and laughing, versus what the person who saw this noticed. There is a HUGE difference.


----------



## pandora174

Just my humble opinion but my DS loves to play rough & with ME I can do anything & he thinks it's fun. I can tickle him (gasp under his shirt) I can pertend to grab his tushie & he laughs hysterically. He loves to lift his shirt so I can kiss his tummy & has a foot fetish because he always wants me to kiss & lightly bite his toes, he literally falls down on the floor with the giggles. Now my poor DH doesn't get any of that attention. My DS is going through a Mommy phase & if his poor father does anything  that I do that would elicit fits of laughter for me poor old dad he gets a "NO ! " Mind you Dad is the softie who rarely disciplines or loses his temper & is the first one cleaning poopy diapers . I'm the strict one at home . I get cooperation in that dept. & in changing his clothes while poor dad gets a demon child. My DS is very smart & I think he loves to bother his dad. But when it's time for Dad to go out he's the first one at the door saying "let's go " But when he sees his dad wanting some loving he starts with the NO NO ! But if he needs something like milk, jiuce or change my diaper or even to put the Wiggles on the dvd he goes straight for dear old dad. My DH calls himself the  "Servant to the Prince" . So I wouldn't jump the gun & assume it's child abuse. Just my own opinion & coming from a former victim of child abuse  I know the signs but we can't just  jump the gun on one single observation.  Now if he'd been inappropriately fonding or kissing the child or hitting her that is something else but we frequently tickle my son aorund his waist & tummy (under his shirst) BECAUSE he's ticklish & responds with NO NO & then laughs & sometimes we parents do silly things to get a grumpy child to smile.


----------



## UrsulasShadow

primed 1 said:
			
		

> i see here the come for another assault  . to her as the smallest easy target ... as a reaction almost instinct not even really thinking i reach out to try to shoo tem away ..about 3of them if i remember. and i actually catch it in mid air on attack--realizing in a sec i just cought this thing-- i freak and throw it like a football spiraling it into the second sending the 2 birds flailing  down to the pavement scareing away the 3rd.(they imeadatly rebounded and flew away together stunned but not harmed as i could tell)
> so im a little disturbed by what i just did , as is my family   wife's mouth wide open?? others as stunned as i   ,as some applauded and otherswere  apaulled
> 
> but no more attacks after that,,, and the cm said well as that happens all the time- holy crap  ive never seen a rection like that take place....and probably shoulnt try that again as he was shure there must be somekind of animal law i just broke??   and we all everone finished or snacks and meals in utter silence-and peace-  thought i would share this   as we now have this family phobia of segulls and my dd refers to it as the touchdown......lol


   So, we've found the new Tom Brady here!  Anyone try to sign you yet?


----------



## hmeadq

_*DONE!*_  

178 pages! and 2 weeks...

I have to say I agree a child saying "No" may not be expressing boundries but playing a game.  

My little neice is 3 and will run up and say "tickle me!"  or "burt me!"  (zerburt/rasperry) and you'll pick her up and she'll giggle "no, no, no!"  Then run away behind your chair and come back in 30 seconds to play the same game again.  

No if a child was upset while saying "no!"  Then that is obviously diffrent, but kids are strange, and all diffrent...


----------



## jann1033

disneyaggie if a child truly looks uncomfortable when someone raises her little blouse or dress to blow raspberries or to tickle said:


> most [/I]people do not abuse their children so isn't the "crabby 3 yr old" senario more likely?  imo _my_ view of a child being "uncomforatable" could be based on lots of things , such as my own history etc and may not be the accurate interpretation of the comfort level of the child I am viewing for a few moments ( who is a total stranger) i guess i have to say ,especially after reading the thread not to many months ago that many with iautistic children posted to, some posts on this board have  really changed my "quick to jump to conclusion" reactions. as surprised as it may make me, i realize "hey maybe I am actually coming to the wrong conclusion " , naturally only on very very rare occasion  which was more what i was trying to convey
> 
> sorry about the misspelling something is up and my computer has a mind of it's own and is not a good speller


----------



## Pollito916

stinkerbelle said:
			
		

> ok - I'm still on page 63 reading, but I gotta post this.
> 
> I dunno if this is shocking, but DH and I found this quite odd last week.
> 
> We walked into EPCOT from the International Gateway one night (it was already getting dark) and proceeded to make our way to Test Track. As we are walking over the bridge towards England, I see this guy taking a picture of this woman who was on the bridge.
> 
> I put my hand on DH and said "hold up, he's taking a picture" (we tend to stop when we see people trying to get a good picture.)
> 
> The guy takes his picture of the woman...and then walks away.
> 
> The woman is still standing on the bridge, looking out over the water.
> 
> DH looks at me after a few seconds. and says "I don't think that was his wife"
> 
> heheheh




This happened to me at DL a couple weeks ago!  I was in DTD after work one evening, and was talking on my cell phone.  All of the sudden I noticed about 10 feet away a guy had a camera pointed right at me!  When he saw me looking, he got out of there real fast!


----------



## Angelrose

trying to post a picture but not sure I am doing this right so please bear with me.
http://www.snapfish.com/slideshow/AlbumID=39063462/PictureID=1135805695/a=12345563_12345563/t_=12345563[IMG]

Well sorry that didn't work.  Will have to figure out what I did wrong.


----------



## LuluLovesDisney

Angelrose said:
			
		

> trying to post a picture but not sure I am doing this right so please bear with me.
> http://www.snapfish.com/slideshow/AlbumID=39063462/PictureID=1135805695/a=12345563_12345563/t_=12345563[IMG]
> 
> Well sorry that didn't work.  Will have to figure out what I did wrong.[/QUOTE]
> 
> click the img box then cut and paste the location then click img again.
> If you look at your code, it should begin with [IMG] and end with


----------



## LuluLovesDisney

Pollito916 said:
			
		

> This happened to me at DL a couple weeks ago!  I was in DTD after work one evening, and was talking on my cell phone.  All of the sudden I noticed about 10 feet away a guy had a camera pointed right at me!  When he saw me looking, he got out of there real fast!



About 8 years ago, I noticed someone videotaping me as I got out of the pool.


----------



## ChairborneRangr

I'll try editing it for you






Looks like snapfish doesn't want to play on the forum...


----------



## Angelrose

LuLuLovesDisney, I don't see any place that says anything about code.  I tried to highlight and paste the location, but when the box is small it won't highlight and when I click the box bigger, I can highlight the location, but no way to get to edit to copy it.  It's in another screen.  

Sorry I am so hopeless with computers.

But thanks for trying to help me.  And thanks ChairborneRangr for trying to edit it for me.


----------



## dmk1021

I forgot all about this, and reading this thread reminded me!

I was in the preshow area for TOT in DCA, and making conversation with this woman who was also riding alone (my sister won't go on anything!).  I said something to the effect of, "I love this ride - it's my favorite ride at MGM, but I've never been on it here."  

To which she replied, "I love it too.  As a matter of fact, I love it so much I bring my dog!"  And she opened up her darn purse and showed me a little dog!

To say I was shocked would be an understatement.  When the preshow ended, I let her leave and stayed behind to tell the CM.  I was shaking I was so nervous.  I wanted them to arrest that nutjob! That is sick, animal cruelty, and I just could not believe it.

The CM immediately phoned to the loading area, and just to be sure, I went left and watched her go right, and I stopped a CM to make sure they weren't going to let her on.  I pointed her out for him and he went over to her, and I made my getaway to the left so she wouldn't see me (of course she knew it was me, but oh well).  He came back and said that she told them she did not have a dog.  I told them I was 100% certain, I had actually seen the dog, and I literally begged them to keep that woman off the ride.  I would not have forgiven myself if I didn't do enough to stop that woman from taking a defenseless dog on TOT.

Just thinking about it now gets me upset.  What a weird thing to happen...seems like this kind of stuff always happens to me!


----------



## sajetto

DMK now you have me hanging...so did they let her ride?


----------



## dmk1021

Oh, hey, sorry about that...good thing I didn't go to bed   

The escorted her out of the queue.

She was a local (or seemed to be by her conversation), and I'm going back in 9 days (woo hoo, I won a trip from McDonalds!!).  I'm sure it would be my luck to run into her again.

How did that woman get through security?


----------



## sajetto

dmk1021 said:
			
		

> How did that woman get through security?




I thought they checked your bags, obviously someone was half way asleep when they let her through. 

Whew...good thing you stayed awake I was worried that the poor little dog actually had to ride the TOT


----------



## hogwartsdropout

sajetto said:
			
		

> I thought they checked your bags, obviously someone was half way asleep when they let her through.
> 
> Whew...good thing you stayed awake I was worried that the poor little dog actually had to ride the TOT




Gosh, what a horrible thing to do to a poor dog! That's really got me angry. I hope she was thrown out of the park.

To the person who couldn't post their pic from Snapfish. I think its because you were trying to link to a slideshow and not an actual picture.


----------



## LindsayDunn228

I am in absolute shock (how appropriate!!) over the dog on ToT. I wet myself riding the ToT the one and only time I've been on it; I can only imagine how that little dog feels!!!!!


----------



## Angelrose

hogwartsgropout, thanks for trying to help, but I only have the one photo in Snapfish and I just clicked on the picture to make it bigger than the thumbnail.  When I right click on the picture, I got a box that comes up with Location, Width, Height, Size of File, and Alternate Text.  WHen I click on the box to enlarge so I can highlight, it is a different screen and has no edit on it so that I can hit copy.

Gosh I hate being so dumb on computers.


----------



## ekmdisney

Angelrose said:
			
		

> trying to post a picture but not sure I am doing this right so please bear with me.
> http://www.snapfish.com/slideshow/AlbumID=39063462/PictureID=1135805695/a=12345563_12345563/t_=12345563[IMG]
> 
> Well sorry that didn't work.  Will have to figure out what I did wrong.[/QUOTE]
> 
> Is this the pic you are trying to post??
> 
> [IMG]http://images.snapfish.com/3465%3A6556%7Ffp344%3Enu%3D3244%3E577%3E795%3EWSNRCG%3D3233597647747nu0mrj


----------



## katelynsmommy2001

We were just at MK a couple of weeks ago! (    sad it's over) and I handed the photo pass photographer my card. We were seeing Mickey!!  After taking our pic, she gets a call on her cell phone! I figured she would let it ring! Nope! SHe answers it!! In the process, she places our card from the whole day in her pocket with about 300 blank photo pass cards!! There was another photographer there who was nice enogh to go thru & find our pics!! And i got a free 5x7 too!! Couldn't believe CM answered a call!!


----------



## dmk1021

katelynsmommy2001 said:
			
		

> Couldn't believe CM answered a call!!



Sadly, I can believe it.  Once, there was a young man loading Peter Pan and he was too busy to actually do his job because he was checking his text messages on his cell phone.

Now, technically, that did not "ruin" the magic for me, because I am a pessimist and know that all those CMs are not as passionate about WDW as I am; however, that being said, for a first-timer, or anyone else for that reason, that CM (and it seems yours as well) could potentially tarnish the reputation of WDW as a truly special place among the theme parks of the world.  I have family that really thinks Disney is a waste of time, and that it's no better than our local Six Flags.  They are entitled to their opinion.  If they decided to finally go and see what all the fuss is about, and they encountered a CM that was on his/her cell phone, that would justify their opinion.  I really take it seriously when I see CMs who don't give "good show" as they say at WDW.  I grew up really idolizing WED, and as an adult, I have a true appreciation for what he was trying to accomplish with DL and WDW, and it makes me mad when some lazy kid (or whoever) that does not care puts a blemish on that.  

My long-winded answer of the day, folks!


----------



## Angelrose

THANK YOU ekmdisney!  Yes that is the picture I wanted to post.  Now here is the text that you can't read.

"Guests of the Magic Kingdom were surprised to see a monorail going at a high rate of speed on Tuesday Morning.  From eyewitness accounts this is what we believe happened.  At about 8am monorail pink stopped at the Grand Floridian hotel to pick up passengers.  The driver left the cab to talk to the station attendant.  To his surprise, the monorail sped off with a woman (who has been dubbed the "Monorail Maniac") at the controls.  The driver said that he didn't know that it would go that fast.  After a high speed ride, the monorail stopped at the Ticket Center where the woman and her laughing male companion disappeared into the early morning crowd.  Some of the people hear her say "I'm Sweet Mary".  Passengers disembarking said it was the best thrill ride they had ever been on.  Authorities are still searching for her but don't believe she is connected with any known terrorist group.  A generous reward is offered for any information leading to the arrest and conviction of the "Monorail Maniac".  Anyone with information is requested to call WDW at 1 800 237-5751."


Now before anyone faints.  This was a joke.  My friends were always teasing me about going to WDW.  They kept saying I was going to kidnap Mickey and bring him home.  So My DH and I decided to give them a little fun.  Before we even left for our trip, we typed out the "newspaper report".  Then we got to ride in the front of the monorail and took these pictures.  The final bit was finding an Orlando Sentinal paper discarded in the trash.  We cut out the title and then when we got home we put it all together and sent it to my friends.  They did get a good laugh out of it.  In fact one friend, you know who you are, took the picture to WDW and showed it to a monorail driver who actually asked if it was real!  LOL   

Hope you all get a little chuckle out of it.


----------



## Talking Hands

dmk1021 said:
			
		

> Sadly, I can believe it. Once, there was a young man loading Peter Pan and he was too busy to actually do his job because he was checking his text messages on his cell phone.


Castmembers are not even supposed to have personal cell phones onstage.  There are some castmembers that have Disney cell phones for communication but I usually see those on supervisors and higher ups.


----------



## offtheice

My last trip in dec, I had the bus driver cursing out one of the guest on the bus.. They almost dropped there gloves.. lol


----------



## Jaxs27

I really pushed this memory out of my head but it really irritated me at the time.  We were in Mickey's philharmonic with my dd who was 3.  When it started she really got into it.  She was reaching for Donald and just loved the heck out of it.  Well the grown man behind her said very loudly, "I can't see because that little brat won't stop jumping up."  I understood his irritation, but come on.  I then kept trying to keep her down and he kept on grumbling and it really ruined it for me.  She totally enjoyed it though and didn't even pay attention to him, so I was ok.  When we were leaving I shot him the worst possible look I could, his poor wife was beyond embarrassed.


----------



## MommyPoppins

We were at MK this past Sat. DH had taken the older boys to BTMR and I took the little ones to use our Peter Pan FPs, which we had gotten earlier in the evening. We had a very short wait, less than 5 minutes. Would have been 4, but this incredibly rude family cut in front of us. The CM let the boys and me through the rope and into the main line and the she closed the rope. Well when she opened it again and next FP family just pushed me out of the way and got in front of me. A mom, dad and 2 kids. Ethan was openly miffed and she looked at him and said said, Oh, you have to wait your turn.. EXCUSE ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Get this, she was wearing lime green. So, hey, if your reading this, that was really rude and youre now voted out of the DIS. NO DIS FOR YOU! We had a fun ride anyway.   

I was also shocked at the amount of college kids openly smoking anywhere they pleased. Walking through Dinoland, sitting on Mainstreet. Wherever.


----------



## dbenlee

Jaxs27 said:
			
		

> I really pushed this memory out of my head but it really irritated me at the time.  We were in Mickey's philharmonic with my dd who was 3.  When it started she really got into it.  She was reaching for Donald and just loved the heck out of it.  Well the grown man behind her said very loudly, "I can't see because that little brat won't stop jumping up."  I understood his irritation, but come on.  I then kept trying to keep her down and he kept on grumbling and it really ruined it for me.  She totally enjoyed it though and didn't even pay attention to him, so I was ok.  When we were leaving I shot him the worst possible look I could, his poor wife was beyond embarrassed.




I have never understood this type of reaction at Mickey's Philharmagic or any other show.  Half of the magic of the show is watching my DS 6 and other children's reactions during the show.  Seeing every child in the place reaching for items "floating" out of the screen is well worth the inconvienence of having little heads and arms in the way of the screen.


----------



## disneyaggie

dbenlee said:
			
		

> I have never understood this type of reaction at Mickey's Philharmagic or any other show.  Half of the magic of the show is watching my DS 6 and other children's reactions during the show.  Seeing every child in the place reaching for items "floating" out of the screen is well worth the inconvienence of having little heads and arms in the way of the screen.



If ever I start feeling frustrated with kiddos "just being kids" (which rarely happens), I stop and realize how fortunate we are to be able to live in a country where women don't wear burkas and children can laugh and play freely, as opposed to so many others who are not as fortunate. It sure makes me enjoy the children, their little arms in my way, and their laughter even more.


----------



## jann1033

Jaxs27 said:
			
		

> I really pushed this memory out of my head but it really irritated me at the time.  We were in Mickey's philharmonic with my dd who was 3.  When it started she really got into it.  She was reaching for Donald and just loved the heck out of it.  Well the grown man behind her said very loudly, "I can't see because that little brat won't stop jumping up."  I understood his irritation, but come on.  I then kept trying to keep her down and he kept on grumbling and it really ruined it for me.  She totally enjoyed it though and didn't even pay attention to him, so I was ok.  When we were leaving I shot him the worst possible look I could, his poor wife was beyond embarrassed.



well he'd really hate me cause i realize i do this at every 3d show. i try to control it but just can't  ( not jumping but reaching)


----------



## MommyPoppins

I forgot to mention my shock at how filthy the bathrooms were. I never once saw a CM in there cleaning up and there was always paper on the floor and pee and worse on the seats. I felt like I had walked out of WDW and into Walmart.   

One time I walked into a stall and there was nastiness all over the back of the seat and the back inside of the toilet. By nastiness, I don't mean just pee.   I mean, how does that happen? I feel sorry for the person that left that mess, it must have been explosive.


----------



## jann1033

MommyPoppins said:
			
		

> I forgot to mention my shock at how filthy the bathrooms were. I never once saw a CM in there cleaning up and there was always paper on the floor and pee and worse on the seats. I felt like I had walked out of WDW and into Walmart.
> 
> One time I walked into a stall and there was nastiness all over the back of the seat and the back inside of the toilet. By nastiness, I don't mean just pee.   I mean, how does that happen? I feel sorry for the person that left that mess, it must have been explosive.



ya know ya have to wonder if they would do that at home...once i got someone's" left overs" all over my shorts( must have been down the front of the _outside_ of the potty) smelled great till i could get somewhere and  change and i thought i would really lose it in the mean time ( still makes me want to gag)


----------



## aunt kelly

Last week we were at the Dig Site pool at Coronado Springs.  The weather was beautiful and the pool was packed.  Of course, everyone was running around barefoot.  I saw a man on the other side of the pool hug his small son (which I thought was cute).  Then he lit up a cigarette (can you smoke at the pools?)  Then he started flipping his ashes on the concrete by the pool where people were walking barefoot.  Gross!


----------



## pixiedust23

A couple things...
1) hands reaching out for objects and a child jumping up and down in a seat are two different things.  I can see how a jumping child could be a distraction and an annoyance, esp if the individual waited for a long time to see the attraction.
2) i totally agree on the smoking thing, but I'm out of college and I look like I'm in hs, so try not to stereotype. Those "college kids" you see smoking could def be adults in their 20's.
3)we went to sesame place when i was younger and i was running around in the water attraction area...i think it was a giant pool kind of area (this was many years ago) and i actually stepped barefoot on a lit and completely extinguished cigarette.  I spent at least an hour in first aid and I had issues walking for the rest of our mini vacation.


----------



## Dislifer

MommyPoppins said:
			
		

> I forgot to mention my shock at how filthy the bathrooms were. I never once saw a CM in there cleaning up and there was always paper on the floor and pee and worse on the seats. I felt like I had walked out of WDW and into Walmart.
> 
> One time I walked into a stall and there was nastiness all over the back of the seat and the back inside of the toilet. By nastiness, I don't mean just pee.   I mean, how does that happen? I feel sorry for the person that left that mess, it must have been explosive.


I feel sorry for the person who has to clean it!!!!  People are so nasty in public bathrooms!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LuvN~Travel

With your story and my story, I wonder how often Disney makes the mistake of double or triple booking a room.  Scary if you think about it!! [/QUOTE]


Quite a bit apparently.  
One of my customers went to WDW the day after New Year's this year, and he and his companion were booked into an already booked room at AKL.  When they walked in they walked into a room where the woman was getting dressed!  Her husband then came at them with his fists up ready to fight!
Well my customer and his companion went back to the desk and as they were being booked in another room, the other family was raising an awful ruckus.
When all was said and done, my customer and his companion were upgraded to concierge for the entire stay, and the other family had their entire stay comped!
I told my customer he got a better upgrade than i did there.
Kim


----------



## KatheeME

bump!


----------



## tdryl98

okay, so here is my shock, or better yet shocks.  we, me and dd7 went  the 2nd week of feb.  we left late in the day and arrived at our room at pop around 1am.  as i go into the bathroom i notice the clothsline thing is streatched across the tub and it was being used to dry a pair of thong underware.  how could u miss that when u cleaned the room?  

several days later we are off to ride poc.  we get on the ride, no lines, its great.  however the guy behind us thinks its a good thing to take pictures through the whole ride.  finally i just can't take being blinded any more and say something.  he says sorry, u should have said something sooner, then proceedes to take 6 more pictures.  what?

lastly i had a lovely time with all the cheerleaders, did i mention a 2 hour flight with a whole squad that was being filmed for the lifetime network?  no, i guess i'm trying to block that from my memory.  anyway we get in line for sm at mk, we have a fass pass so we don't stop to wait until almost at the end.  what comes up behind us but a group of cheerleaders.  first one sees the sign showing a person in an evc transfereing to a wheelchair to get inline for the ride so she proceedes to yell the cripples need to transfer about 10times.  then she turns to one of her friends and say  "so and so it say you have to supervise your children"  which so and so replys, "actually it says expectant mothers shouldn't ride, maybe i can get rid of it".   wow, my mother raised me with more manners than to say things like that with a bunch of small children around.


----------



## ntink

My shock was earlier this month while waiting in line to get in to AK.  We got there around 10am and there were long lines to get in.  As we are waiting in line, I hear a woman behind me say "leave your brother alone, he's not feeling well".  A few minutes later, I turned around and I saw 2 young boys in a double stroller, the one looked quite ill to me and I hear two women (looked like Mom & Grandmom) talking to another couple behind them saying how sick the one boy was, how he had a fever, vomiting and diahrea (spelling?) since they arrived but what a trooper he was coming to the parks each day and what a pain it was to go back to the room in the middle of the day so he could get some rest.  
I wanted to scream and could not stop thinking about the poor boy for the rest of the day and even now it makes me so upset to think that a sick child was dragged through the parks.  The boy looked like he just wanted to be back in bed.
I try very hard not to judge people because you really never know what a person's situation is unless you are involved but I could not get by this one.  The topper for me was that it appeared they had a large group with them so why couldn't someone stay back in the room with the child?


----------



## MelanieRI

This is sort of a pet peeve of mine.....

Several years ago, on DD's first trip to Disney, we were waiting in line for a ride and it was a busy time so the rides were long. Well, we almost get to the top of the line when the person in front of us gets on his walkie-talkie cell phone and announces to his family that he's pretty far up in line - they'd better come. And then came a group of people cutting everyone and right in front of us. All that time waiting only to be cut-off at the last second. I have kept seeing stuff like that happen all the time - ok, I understand if your child has to go potty or something and one of the adults leave w/ said child and then comes back, but one person should not be standing in line for the whole family, the whole time. I'm shocked that Disney lets people do this time and time again. Sometimes, I curse that Magic Gatherings theme b/c of this. And what am I supposed to do throw a fit in every line I stand in b/c people are always cutting? Is it just me that gets annoyed at this?? yeah, wouldn't life be great if you could pay someone to stand in line for you and give you a call when they were almost to the front, but that's not the way it works!


----------



## minijeanie

MelanieRI said:
			
		

> This is sort of a pet peeve of mine.....
> 
> Several years ago, on DD's first trip to Disney, we were waiting in line for a ride and it was a busy time so the rides were long. Well, we almost get to the top of the line when the person in front of us gets on his walkie-talkie cell phone and announces to his family that he's pretty far up in line - they'd better come. And then came a group of people cutting everyone and right in front of us. All that time waiting only to be cut-off at the last second. I have kept seeing stuff like that happen all the time - ok, I understand if your child has to go potty or something and one of the adults leave w/ said child and then comes back, but one person should not be standing in line for the whole family, the whole time. I'm shocked that Disney lets people do this time and time again. Sometimes, I curse that Magic Gatherings theme b/c of this. And what am I supposed to do throw a fit in every line I stand in b/c people are always cutting? Is it just me that gets annoyed at this?? yeah, wouldn't life be great if you could pay someone to stand in line for you and give you a call when they were almost to the front, but that's not the way it works!


You   are 100% right!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I totally agree.  yes if your child has to go to the bathroom or your party of 2 were shopping ...really not a big deal..but when 5 or more people show up who were not waiting the 30 mintues or so..it is a big deal....

don't know how you can prevent it,,but It is a major pet peeve with me as well


----------



## Dislifer

There has to be a way that this is avoided!  It simply is not right AND....if it is allowed to continue, naturally more and more people will begin to save a place for their 10 or so friends and then cut the others off.  I see many arguements, issues, etc. in the future!!!


----------



## Uuaww

see thats when its great for people like me to exist.  if someone is trying to go in front of me, like a big group i will just say, "Um, No"  followed by "i will stab your jaw if you try anything" j/k on the that.  anyways i use benefit of the doubt, if they have really youngins with them, I'll let it slide, if everyone is over say 8, or its a giant group, i just say no.  oh and you see this works really well b/c the last time i went, i went with my 2 best friends, and one of them is 6'8" muscular build; so we can do this stuff, and if people are breaking the rules they won't challenge us.  now if they have a legit reason (bathroom) then we are like alright, unless they are being d-bags.


----------



## Angelrose

AMEN Uuaww!  I ALWAYS say no when 20 people try to get ahead of me because their group is up there.  I always politely say, "Oh you want to be with your group?  Well then, have them come back here with you.  That way you will all be together."  Somehow this doesn't please them.  I am a short, tubby, mean old lady with a cane.  Nobody messes with me.


----------



## cornflkgrl

Well we just got back and I had a couple shocks.
Mostly the way people interact with their children that was shocking.

1.  Coming out of Dinasour ride at Animal Kingdom a lady with a 2 year old (not even sure she was that old) saying "I don't feel like going on that ride...." kind of in a very hard to understand whine and the mother turned around and yelled "Want to know what I feel like doing, I feel like spitting in your face." and walked off with this tiny little kid trying to catch up in a hot crowded place she never should have been in to begin with.  My husband and I looked at eachother in utter amazement.

And while I'm on this subject.  We have a young child we left at home while on our trip but we were shocked at the number of people yelling at tiny 1, 2 and 3 year olds to stop crying, whining etc. when they had them out from opening until park close.  What did they expect?  That is just mean.  Also we saw a lot of parents yelling at little kids for being scared on ADULT rides.     There are so many nice age-appropriate things for the little kids, that is nothing but selfishness to put your own desires to go on certain rides/do certain things above your child's.

2. A family coming out of one of the World Showcase areas the 10 year old boy was griping about something and the mother yelled at the father about the son and then the father turned to the son and yelled "You just want to ruin the trip for everyone!!!"  

3. At fantasmic 2 little 3-4 year olds fighting with those stupid light sabers that the mother had recently purchased for them and the second they started hitting anyone/anything with them she grabbed one of them by the HAIR!!! and started yelling at him.  Not just a lock of his hair, I mean she grabbed his darn scalp!

4.  A man running for his dear life with 3 small kids trying their hardest to keep up through the crowds and he turns around and yells "come on now.....I need you to run NOW!  Come on!"  We think he was trying to get in line for Space Mountain or something, I don't know.

5. Indiana Jones stunt show--man sits in row across from us and removes his tennis shoes and sets them aside and then his socks and sets them aside and just puts his feet out to rest them as though he is in his living room.  At the same show we are waiting for it to start and I hear a loud clank and turn to see a man picking up a silver butter knife.  He has some sort of bread, a real napkin (not paper) and like 2 other utensils (real) and he has them on his lap and he is spreading something on the bread.  Who carries silverware in their bag???

6.  Also at Indiana Jones, the stunt guy fell from one of the roofs and busted his knee.  Not sure this was scripted.  Pretty sure it was not.  They iced it and called up his understudy and we had to wait for him and then they finished the show.

7. Saw many 8,9,10 year-old girls with short shorts with various provocative messages written on the rear-end of them (ie. "Hottie") as well as many small girls with bikini tops and such on.  I'm sure there are lots of predators at Disney why would anyone allow this.  

8.  At fantasmic 3 older (like 30-50) business men sit down around a group of highschool marching band students (14-17) and start hitting on them!!  

Disney was pretty shocking to us just because we are not used to people punishing their children, yelling at their children, beating their kids, in public.  My parents always just made us leave if we started acting up when we were little but I guess these people feel like they paid so much they would rather act like fools in front of everyone than waste even a half hour so their kid can get it together.  I don't care how people punish their kids I just would rather not have it all in my face.  I think that is kind of personal and if it is something awful like #1 then they should not ever do that in public or private.


----------



## hollyb

On our honeymoon we were in a shop. I felt a hand on my hiney, I thought it was my new DH.   NOPE IT WAS A COMPLETE STRANGER!!! His face got bright red, he said "oh my God I thought you were my wife!!!


----------



## disneyaggie

Angelrose said:
			
		

> I am a short, tubby, mean old lady with a cane.  Nobody messes with me.


----------



## SplashLover93

ok so our family went to WDW yesterday 4 my bros b-day. While i was getting fastpasses 4 BTM i found a disney ticket on the fastpass machine so i went to the nearest cm who was getting told off by a guest. So im standing there listening to this woman complain that she had only been on 4 rides and if there was a limit to the parks and when the cm said yes she sceamed at him what is the limit *pointing to the crowd of people* and he kindly told her that MK was busy but not as busy as it has been at Christmas etc... Next she goes on saying she wants a refund! She wants a refund because the park was too crowded i was in shock i mean really a refund?!?   wonder what guest services told her.....
Moving on....
We had fastpasses 4 Splash and we were in the line and this woman and her group of 5 come huffing and puffing down the line and they stop at a party of 6 and the mother says "Can you let us get in here we THOUGHT we had fastpasses and now they want us to go to the end of the line" and bypasses a 40 minute line behind her if it was me I would of told her to keep moving i mean really thats not fair to the 100+ guest behind her


----------



## dustysky

cornflkgrl said:
			
		

> Well we just got back and I had a couple shocks.
> Mostly the way people interact with their children that was shocking.
> 
> 1.  Coming out of Dinasour ride at Animal Kingdom a lady with a 2 year old (not even sure she was that old) saying "I don't feel like going on that ride...." kind of in a very hard to understand whine and the mother turned around and yelled "Want to know what I feel like doing, I feel like spitting in your face." and walked off with this tiny little kid trying to catch up in a hot crowded place she never should have been in to begin with.  My husband and I looked at eachother in utter amazement.
> 
> And while I'm on this subject.  We have a young child we left at home while on our trip but we were shocked at the number of people yelling at tiny 1, 2 and 3 year olds to stop crying, whining etc. when they had them out from opening until park close.  What did they expect?  That is just mean.  Also we saw a lot of parents yelling at little kids for being scared on ADULT rides.     There are so many nice age-appropriate things for the little kids, that is nothing but selfishness to put your own desires to go on certain rides/do certain things above your child's.
> 
> 2. A family coming out of one of the World Showcase areas the 10 year old boy was griping about something and the mother yelled at the father about the son and then the father turned to the son and yelled "You just want to ruin the trip for everyone!!!"
> 
> 3. At fantasmic 2 little 3-4 year olds fighting with those stupid light sabers that the mother had recently purchased for them and the second they started hitting anyone/anything with them she grabbed one of them by the HAIR!!! and started yelling at him.  Not just a lock of his hair, I mean she grabbed his darn scalp!
> 
> 4.  A man running for his dear life with 3 small kids trying their hardest to keep up through the crowds and he turns around and yells "come on now.....I need you to run NOW!  Come on!"  We think he was trying to get in line for Space Mountain or something, I don't know.
> 
> 5. Indiana Jones stunt show--man sits in row across from us and removes his tennis shoes and sets them aside and then his socks and sets them aside and just puts his feet out to rest them as though he is in his living room.  At the same show we are waiting for it to start and I hear a loud clank and turn to see a man picking up a silver butter knife.  He has some sort of bread, a real napkin (not paper) and like 2 other utensils (real) and he has them on his lap and he is spreading something on the bread.  Who carries silverware in their bag???
> 
> 6.  Also at Indiana Jones, the stunt guy fell from one of the roofs and busted his knee.  Not sure this was scripted.  Pretty sure it was not.  They iced it and called up his understudy and we had to wait for him and then they finished the show.
> 
> 7. Saw many 8,9,10 year-old girls with short shorts with various provocative messages written on the rear-end of them (ie. "Hottie") as well as many small girls with bikini tops and such on.  I'm sure there are lots of predators at Disney why would anyone allow this.
> 
> 8.  At fantasmic 3 older (like 30-50) business men sit down around a group of highschool marching band students (14-17) and start hitting on them!!
> 
> Disney was pretty shocking to us just because we are not used to people punishing their children, yelling at their children, beating their kids, in public.  My parents always just made us leave if we started acting up when we were little but I guess these people feel like they paid so much they would rather act like fools in front of everyone than waste even a half hour so their kid can get it together.  I don't care how people punish their kids I just would rather not have it all in my face.  I think that is kind of personal and if it is something awful like #1 then they should not ever do that in public or private.




I dont beat my kids, or pull their hair but I have to say that if they need to be disaplined I am going to do it where I am whom ever likes it or not. 
This could be a wole new topic but I hate when others think they can tell people how to parent.


----------



## a*lil*bit*goofy

> 2. A family coming out of one of the World Showcase areas the 10 year old boy was griping about something and the mother yelled at the father about the son and then the father turned to the son and yelled "You just want to ruin the trip for everyone!!!"



Keep in mind that you are only seeing 1 part of of what has been going on in this familys vacation. For all you know, he had been complaining that it was babyish to be there that he wanted to go off on his own that he was going to do nothign and complain until he was allowed blah blah blah. Its like listening to 1 end of a phone converstation. 




> 4. A man running for his dear life with 3 small kids trying their hardest to keep up through the crowds and he turns around and yells "come on now.....I need you to run NOW! Come on!" We think he was trying to get in line for Space Mountain or something, I don't know.



maybe they were running to the bathroom. whether it be for dad of the kids, lord knows i have made the kids run when i ..er...had to.     you know what they say about assume....!!!    



> 5. Indiana Jones stunt show--man sits in row across from us and removes his tennis shoes and sets them aside and then his socks and sets them aside and just puts his feet out to rest them as though he is in his living room. At the same show we are waiting for it to start and I hear a loud clank and turn to see a man picking up a silver butter knife. He has some sort of bread, a real napkin (not paper) and like 2 other utensils (real) and he has them on his lap and he is spreading something on the bread. Who carries silverware in their bag???
> 
> 6. Also at Indiana Jones, the stunt guy fell from one of the roofs and busted his knee. Not sure this was scripted. Pretty sure it was not. They iced it and called up his understudy and we had to wait for him and then they finished the show.



this is definately all shocking! poor guy!  



> 7. Saw many 8,9,10 year-old girls with short shorts with various provocative messages written on the rear-end of them (ie. "Hottie") as well as many small girls with bikini tops and such on. I'm sure there are lots of predators at Disney why would anyone allow this.



i just find this rude.   not on my girl!



> 8. At fantasmic 3 older (like 30-50) business men sit down around a group of highschool marching band students (14-17) and start hitting on them!!



ewwwwwwww! 



> Disney was pretty shocking to us just because we are not used to people punishing their children, yelling at their children, beating their kids, in public.



When kids need punishing, imo (and in my practice ) its best to do it at the scene of the crime. Whether it be in public or not.  just my opinion tho!


----------



## KatheeME

bumping to keep reading!


----------



## jann1033

a*lil*bit*goofy said:
			
		

> Keep in mind that you are only seeing 1 part of of what has been going on in this familys vacation.
> When kids need punishing, imo (and in my practice ) its best to do it at the scene of the crime. Whether it be in public or not.  just my opinion tho!



ita you have no idea what has gone on before you wandered up...

never beat my kids either but also agree about the discipline, how kind would it to wait till you are back at the hotel that night to discipline for something they did 6 hrs earlier? if possible we headed to the nearest restoom but that was not always possible...and sorry but a lot of bratty kids come from "non disciplining ".....discipline doesn't always mean a swat ( imo alot depends on the kids temperment)but you _have_ to train your kids, whether you are at disney or home or they( and you) will have a really tough time later

and i don't mean hair pulling stuff but unfortunately some people have gone to the other end of the spectrum and feel _no_ discipline is _good_ discipline.

and i don't feel i was the perfect parent so if anyone wants to start comments about the thread locking parent police junk...save it! or write it in code cause this thread has been open too long to mess up now. ixney on the parentay


----------



## cornflkgrl

dustysky said:
			
		

> I dont beat my kids, or pull their hair but I have to say that if they need to be disaplined I am going to do it where I am whom ever likes it or not.
> This could be a wole new topic but I hate when others think they can tell people how to parent.




I'm not trying to tell someone how to parent but I do think that if people are in the practice of beating their children or pulling their hair they would not want to do that in public where some people may consider that abuse (and yes, I consider pulling a 3 year old's scalp roughly and screaming at him abuse.  And while I cannot classify yelling at your 2 year old that you want to spit in their face as abuse, I can certainly say that it shows poor parenting skills to yell back at your 2 year old as though you are 2 yourself.)  Obviously everyone has their own parenting style and some people believe in coporal discipline and some do not.  I think if you are going to do something that might be viewed as abusive by others in a public place you are going to have to be prepared for any looks or comments people may make.  I have the same reaction to parents beating (not spanking, BEATING) their children in public as I do to boyfriends/husbands yelling profanity and/or striking a spouse in public.  If I think it is abuse I will say something and/or stop and stare until I feel the abused party is safe and if that is not enough and i feel it is dangerous or escalating I will go get an authority such as security.  I think most of us can agree on the difference between spanking/punishing your child/yelling at your child and beating/kicking/punching/pulling hair/verbal abuse of a child.  If someone does not say something they are allowing the abuse to continue.  I don't think we should just accept abuse as a "form of parenting" and none of our business.   Please understand I am not dogging people for spanking their kids.  That is one's personal decision to make.  I am talking about hurting kids here.


----------



## dustysky

Oh I do understand and agree that when a child is being hurt that is a differnt story. When I say I displine my kids in public it is normaly a stern voice in a not so soft tone. Yes people look at me like I am "mean" but I would rather be "mean" with good kids then politicaly correct with brats.
I dont think that spanking is right or wrong either way but I dont spank because it makes me feel bad in the end and honestly has no effect on my chiildren.


----------



## a*lil*bit*goofy

spanking:      

now.  anyone else have a shock? Here is one: it hasnt' happened to me but hey, I am trying to lighten the mood and get back on topic.

Has anyone had a character sign the name 'wrong' ie maybe Alice was Aurora earlier in the day and 'forgot' to switch the signatures! or maybe someone was distracted and out of character?  now THAT would be shocking! LOL


----------



## Goobergal99

Ok guys I have one. 

On our last trip to Disney my DH and I brought his sister along with us because she has always been such a big help and loves our daughter to pieces. So she really wanted to try TOT being it was her first trip. I went along with her the first time but she wanted to ride once more as there was barely a line, but I wasn't up for it again (I had just ate for petes sake   ) So, she asked my DH but he was feeling a lil queasy as well and gets sick to his stomach kind of easily. So DH, me and DD waited inside the gift shop on the benches right around the corner from the ride exit for her to come off. All of a sudden we see this mother (had to be in her mid to late 30's at least, this will be important later in the story) dragging her kid to the bench next to us, yelling expletives at the kid for not wanting to ride. Here is how it goes so some of you can imagine our horror. 

Mother: "you little "expletive" I can't believe you would act like that over a "expletive"  ride, it aint any more scary then our street at home    now joey and daddy have to ride all by themselves. 

So the lil girl is in tears, poor thing and then the mother smacks her   

So now my DH is getting really upset and turns to woman and gives her the nastiest look ever, my poor DD was staring in awe and I am just trying to stop myself from knocking this chick out. 

So then this woman turns to my DH and says, "What the expletive are you looking at, if you had been better disciplined you may not have knocked her up (pointing to me) and ended up with a baby before you learned how to properly wipe your behind.

It took every ounce of me not to beat this woman and DH knew it and so did the guy standing next to us, as he was shaking his head.

My response was a nice calm, passive agressive smile and a loud response in my DD's direction. "Sweety, one day you too will be upset at all the tax money being withdrawn from your checks because Miss uneducated over here wanted to go to Disney, but didn't have the manners, nor intellect to fund the trip herself" Now I turn to DH and respond

"Ahh, just think honey if it weren't for all the ppl who take advantage of the welfare system, we might have stayed at the POLY"

The woman finally got up and walked away, but I have to admit I felt so horrible for her DD, that I contemplated kidnapping her and taking her home with me. Some ppl are just beyond comprehension aren't they?


----------



## Stitch65

Ok, just thought of one.  I must have been about 18 at the time, and my bro, his wife and I were in "line" for BTMRR and the CM said "move up and fill in all the available space", well my brother did that and I tried to follow but this "gentelmen" accused us of budding and refused to let me by.  I  mean he physically blocked me.  I was so freaked out I didn't know what to do.  I mean it looked like he was going to deck me!  His wife was mortified, and my brother just kept saying, "Come on man, they told us to move up, don't me such a jerk!" and he still refused.  Now just to clarify this was in the queue up line that is about 9 people wide and it's before you truly get in the "line".  I'll never forget that.  My bro had to come back and stand by me since that guy was being so pleasant.  Ugh.  And in the mean time of this man arguing with us, about 20-30 people got in front of us.  Way to pick the battles man.


----------



## Harrylover

I was at typhoon Lagoon with DH, DD9, and DD5 and we were in the wave pool when all of a sudden we saw this teenage boy and we're guessing his friend. His friend said,"OK, they're ready!" He then stripped off his swim trunks and was shacking all over. The CMs didn't see him and he ran away. I remember the "moon" and "stars" we got. My DDs are going to be scared for life.


----------



## Kath2003

I gotta say that I'm not a parent, but I have NO problems with parents disciplining their kids in public. My parents, however, had a much more simple method: you got three warnings. 1. "Please stop this NOW." 2. "Stop this now, or you will come and sit in the car with me." 3. "Right, you cannot behave, so we are going to sit in the car for an hour". They literally took us to the car (or, if we were in WDW and it was too hot to sit in the car, a boring bench somewhere in the shade outside of the park). They left the other siblings with the other parent and rejoined them an hour later. IMO this is the most effective way of dealing with a child who simply is misbehaving (if they are tired obviously this is different). 

The number of people who continually warn their kids to behave but never actually DO anything about it in WDW is quite shocking. Yes, it's your vacation, but I wouldn't want to spend the whole day constantly telling off a misbehaving child. Take them away from the fun, make them appreciate what they had in the park and reflect on their behaviour and then go back in.

I do this with the kids I babysit for. If they cannot play the game nicely, they can come and sit on the stairs with me whilst everyone else plays. If they cannot join in with the bedtime story nicely, they get put to bed and then I go back and read to the other children etc. If they don't want to behave out in public, they can come and sit on the park bench with me while the other kids play. I used to do "community service" at college where I did homeroom with 30 6th graders for 20 minutes each morning. The most effective form of discipline (detention as a threat never worked) was making them come sit at the desk with me. If they couldn't behave when they were sat at the desk still (yes, they pushed it), they had to hold my hand throughout homeroom   It worked so well - I don't think ANY kid ever held my hand twice!

That's just my two cents: I'm shocked by the people who continually say "NO lil Jimmy don't do that!" but then never follow up the warning with anything. They've FAR more patience than me!


----------



## dixiedizfan

Some kids DO need to be disciplined ... even at WDW.  And I  believe it should be done at the time it happens, but not to where it draws attention to the fact, or in any way embarrasses the child.


----------



## goofy's friends

Kath2003 said:
			
		

> I gotta say that I'm not a parent, but I have NO problems with parents disciplining their kids in public. My parents, however, had a much more simple method: you got three warnings. 1. "Please stop this NOW." 2. "Stop this now, or you will come and sit in the car with me." 3. "Right, you cannot behave, so we are going to sit in the car for an hour". They literally took us to the car (or, if we were in WDW and it was too hot to sit in the car, a boring bench somewhere in the shade outside of the park). They left the other siblings with the other parent and rejoined them an hour later. IMO this is the most effective way of dealing with a child who simply is misbehaving (if they are tired obviously this is different).
> 
> The number of people who continually warn their kids to behave but never actually DO anything about it in WDW is quite shocking. Yes, it's your vacation, but I wouldn't want to spend the whole day constantly telling off a misbehaving child. Take them away from the fun, make them appreciate what they had in the park and reflect on their behaviour and then go back in.
> 
> I do this with the kids I babysit for. If they cannot play the game nicely, they can come and sit on the stairs with me whilst everyone else plays. If they cannot join in with the bedtime story nicely, they get put to bed and then I go back and read to the other children etc. If they don't want to behave out in public, they can come and sit on the park bench with me while the other kids play. I used to do "community service" at college where I did homeroom with 30 6th graders for 20 minutes each morning. The most effective form of discipline (detention as a threat never worked) was making them come sit at the desk with me. If they couldn't behave when they were sat at the desk still (yes, they pushed it), they had to hold my hand throughout homeroom   It worked so well - I don't think ANY kid ever held my hand twice!
> 
> That's just my two cents: I'm shocked by the people who continually say "NO lil Jimmy don't do that!" but then never follow up the warning with anything. They've FAR more patience than me!



You would make a great parent


----------



## phoebusII

We stayed at ASMusic one year and decided to amble over to ASMovies to see what that resort was like.  When we were there a small child had a BM in the main pool.  The CMs acted promptly, got everyone out of the pool and closed it down.

A long time ago, when I was still a child, we drove to Disney and stopped at Lookout Mountain, Tenn.  (I think that's the name).  A child about 7 got up on the stone wall and was walking along it.  There was about a 50 foot drop on the other side of the wall.  The parents were oblivious.


----------



## pixiedust23

we don't need to hear your opinions on parenting.  drop it.  its over.  PERIOD.

LOVE LIVE THE SHOCKING MOMENTS!!!!


----------



## GEM

pixiedust23 said:
			
		

> we don't need to hear your opinions on parenting.  drop it.  its over.  PERIOD.
> 
> LOVE LIVE THE SHOCKING MOMENTS!!!!



Oh.  I guess they didn't realize this was your thread to direct.


----------



## AnaheimGirl

pixiedust23 said:
			
		

> we don't need to hear your opinions on parenting.  drop it.  its over.  PERIOD.
> 
> LOVE LIVE THE SHOCKING MOMENTS!!!!



Do you talk to your kids that way?


----------



## ImaginEars

Wait till' you hear this one...  

When My family and I left the Magic Kingdom we waited in line for the monorail. It is about 3:00 and it is scorching hot. There are about 20 people infront of us and 10 people behind us. This mom and her son (about 5 or 6) walked up the exit part of the ramp and stopped half way up. The young boy then lowered his pants and began to relieve himself through the railing into the mulch on the other side. Meanwhile, they are only about 5 feet from the people who are waiting for the monoral and about 50 feet from the restroom at the entrance of the park...Some people just dont think!


----------



## Rudegrle

On the topic of urinating in public - While at AK in Feb we were walking into It's tough to be a bug and I was in need of a trash can. I spotted the can as we walked into the holding area and disposed of my garbage but to my amazement a mom was encourageing her son to pee into a cup next to the can (obviously she had the wrong "can"). What shocked me even more was that the child was wearing a "pull-ups" type diaper and she was still having him do this!!!


----------



## cornflkgrl

Rudegrle said:
			
		

> On the topic of urinating in public - While at AK in Feb we were walking into It's tough to be a bug and I was in need of a trash can. I spotted the can as we walked into the holding area and disposed of my garbage but to my amazement a mom was encourageing her son to pee into a cup next to the can (obviously she had the wrong "can"). What shocked me even more was that the child was wearing a "pull-ups" type diaper and she was still having him do this!!!




In that mother's defense I would like to say that perhaps they were in the middle of potty training that child and did not want to derail the training by telling him to ignore his urge to urinate or by telling him to "use" the diaper/pullups he had on and have an "accident," further confusing him about using the potty.  Just a guess. 

EDITED TO ADD:  I say this because we went in that show and the line was about 3 miles long and wraps all over the place and if you had a little one that urgently needed to go it would be very difficult to get out of there very quickly at all.  I even got claustrophobic inside that darn tree!


----------



## Rudegrle

cornflkgrl said:
			
		

> In that mother's defense I would like to say that perhaps they were in the middle of potty training that child and did not want to derail the training by telling him to ignore his urge to urinate or by telling him to "use" the diaper/pullups he had on and have an "accident," further confusing him about using the potty.  Just a guess.
> 
> EDITED TO ADD:  I say this because we went in that show and the line was about 3 miles long and wraps all over the place and if you had a little one that urgently needed to go it would be very difficult to get out of there very quickly at all.  I even got claustrophobic inside that darn tree!



Like I said, it was Feb...THERE WERE NO LINES!!! The mother could've taken her child to the bathroom! Even the "father" was disgusted by the incident. No matter which way you look at it, there is no excuse for a child or anyone to urinate in public.


----------



## pixiedust23

Why would you assume I have kids?  Everyone on these boards doesnt have kids and isnt married.  

Also we've kep a fairly controversial thread open for a decent amount of time.  Therefore it is advantageous to the thread to keep people from arguing about off topic issues.  AND someone had already asked them to stop and they hadnt.


----------



## LuluLovesDisney

a*lil*bit*goofy said:
			
		

> spanking:
> 
> now.  anyone else have a shock? Here is one: it hasnt' happened to me but hey, I am trying to lighten the mood and get back on topic.
> 
> Has anyone had a character sign the name 'wrong' ie maybe Alice was Aurora earlier in the day and 'forgot' to switch the signatures! or maybe someone was distracted and out of character?  now THAT would be shocking! LOL



Mickey signed his name "Micky".


----------



## Hedy

Wow, that may be the most ignorant, classist thing I've ever heard on here.



			
				Goobergal99 said:
			
		

> Ok guys I have one.
> 
> On our last trip to Disney my DH and I brought his sister along with us because she has always been such a big help and loves our daughter to pieces. So she really wanted to try TOT being it was her first trip. I went along with her the first time but she wanted to ride once more as there was barely a line, but I wasn't up for it again (I had just ate for petes sake   ) So, she asked my DH but he was feeling a lil queasy as well and gets sick to his stomach kind of easily. So DH, me and DD waited inside the gift shop on the benches right around the corner from the ride exit for her to come off. All of a sudden we see this mother (had to be in her mid to late 30's at least, this will be important later in the story) dragging her kid to the bench next to us, yelling expletives at the kid for not wanting to ride. Here is how it goes so some of you can imagine our horror.
> 
> Mother: "you little "expletive" I can't believe you would act like that over a "expletive"  ride, it aint any more scary then our street at home    now joey and daddy have to ride all by themselves.
> 
> So the lil girl is in tears, poor thing and then the mother smacks her
> 
> So now my DH is getting really upset and turns to woman and gives her the nastiest look ever, my poor DD was staring in awe and I am just trying to stop myself from knocking this chick out.
> 
> So then this woman turns to my DH and says, "What the expletive are you looking at, if you had been better disciplined you may not have knocked her up (pointing to me) and ended up with a baby before you learned how to properly wipe your behind.
> 
> It took every ounce of me not to beat this woman and DH knew it and so did the guy standing next to us, as he was shaking his head.
> 
> My response was a nice calm, passive agressive smile and a loud response in my DD's direction. "Sweety, one day you too will be upset at all the tax money being withdrawn from your checks because Miss uneducated over here wanted to go to Disney, but didn't have the manners, nor intellect to fund the trip herself" Now I turn to DH and respond
> 
> "Ahh, just think honey if it weren't for all the ppl who take advantage of the welfare system, we might have stayed at the POLY"
> 
> The woman finally got up and walked away, but I have to admit I felt so horrible for her DD, that I contemplated kidnapping her and taking her home with me. Some ppl are just beyond comprehension aren't they?


----------



## AnaheimGirl

pixiedust23 said:
			
		

> Why would you assume I have kids?  Everyone on these boards doesnt have kids and isnt married.
> 
> Also we've kep a fairly controversial thread open for a decent amount of time.  Therefore it is advantageous to the thread to keep people from arguing about off topic issues.  AND someone had already asked them to stop and they hadnt.


   It was a joke.  I don't really know or care whether you have kids or not.    I know this thread has been open for a long time, and it has survived _many_ other "off-topic" discussions about what people have been shocked by.    It was being discussed respectfully and calmly, until your post.


----------



## thptrek

I am shocked that this thread is up to 183 pages.  With all these stories of urinating outside, perhaps disney should put up little fire hydrants near the bushes that the little kids could use, lol.


----------



## a*lil*bit*goofy

thptrek said:
			
		

> I am shocked that this thread is up to 183 pages.  With all these stories of urinating outside, perhaps disney should put up little fire hydrants near the bushes that the little kids could use, lol.



FINALLY SOMETHING that is worth replying to!!!

 LMAO     Can u imagine?!?! bwahahahhaha


----------



## a*lil*bit*goofy

LuluLovesDisney said:
			
		

> Mickey signed his name "Micky".




oh no!!!! :O( 

when dh and i went, we asked mickey at mgm if he would sign a post card that we were going to mail to our ds at home, and we just simply wanted : To Erik  Love Mickey.

We said "you spell it with a K,  and then  we spelled it out"Erik" 

but he wrote ericka  :O( 

this time, we will have a 3 month niece or nephew back at home with family, and so we will make sure that we buy 2 postcards incase its spelled wrong! (and if the child gets an uncommon name, we will write the name on it, mickey can j ust sign. lol)


----------



## ImaginEars

thptrek said:
			
		

> I am shocked that this thread is up to 183 pages.  With all these stories of urinating outside, perhaps disney should put up little fire hydrants near the bushes that the little kids could use, lol.





Not a bad idea...If they can build a 30 million dollar mountain and coaster, i'm sure that won't set them back! *hehe*


----------



## Xcited4Disney

Had to subscribe to this thoroughly entertaining thread!


----------



## cornflkgrl

Hedy said:
			
		

> Wow, that may be the most ignorant, classist thing I've ever heard on here.




I was thinking so too but didn't want to say so and be reprimanded for "arguing about things that are off topic"


----------



## a*lil*bit*goofy

anyone else have anything that made you laugh, made you cry, made you want to rush back home and add to this thread???


----------



## jennyl772003

Here's one from March...

We were at MK, waiting for the SSR resort bus. This particular bus stop is the stop nearest the park.

As we are waiting, we see a HUGE motor coach coming down the "driveway" to the bus stops.  A CM goes running to the coach to let them know that they should not be driving there. The road is narrow, so the coach continues along to the turnaround (cul du sac kinda thing) And now we have a problem, the coach is too tall to fit under the monorail tracks.

In order to get his coach turned around, he is going to have to pull forward, crank the wheel, go back, crank the wheel, etc. Oh, did I mention he was towning a trailer?

So, 20 minutes later he is still going at it. The buses aren't able to pick up the row of stops, because the coach is blocking the way, so we continue to wait. 

He finally manages to get the beast turned around, and gives a great big honk and off he goes.

I can only imagine how embaressed he must have been, and the ribbing his wife was likely giving him, oy vey! 

"I told you the sign said WDW buses only! Maybe you will listen to me next time!"


----------



## SpectroMagic*o*

Jenny, that was a great story, I totally pictured it in my head! My shock at the bus stop at MK was last October when me and my sis went. It was just a random Monday in October ( No Halloween Party or anything) and when the park closed, we went to go catch a bus back to Pop Century and we didnt even get past the docks for the Ferry's before we were stuck in people traffic all the way to the bus stop. It was just a sea of a million people, if you can picture that, from the ferry docks to the bus stop- by far the craziest (and possible scariest) thing I've ever seen. We waited an hour on line and had only gotten about half way to the bus stop before we gave up and took the long way home. We took a monorail to the TTC thinking we could get a bus to our hotel from there...we couldnt...so we got back on the monorail, took it to the Polynesian where we could then get a bus to Downtown Disney, and then from DTD, we were able to get a bus back to Pop Century, and believe it or not, it was quicker than having to wait on that bus line!


----------



## jann1033

jennyl772003 said:
			
		

> I can only imagine how embaressed he must have been, and the ribbing his wife was likely giving him, oy vey!
> 
> "I told you the sign said WDW buses only! Maybe you will listen to me next time!"



 must have been one of those very few times a man said he  didn't need to get directions    what a way to start your vacation


----------



## ElleBelle

I posted this the other day on another thread... it's from our trip two weeks ago....

This just happened to us last week while we were in the Magic Kingdom. Picture this... beautiful day, park was busy but manageable, DH and I were walking towards the teacups from Tomorrowland just outside of Cosmic Ray's. We were happy and thoroughly enjoying ourselves. I mentioned something to DH about having to find a MAC (debit)... he misunderstood and thought I had said that I needed to find a MAP. DH asked me if I was feeling alright and if he should take my temperature (since we both know the MK like the back of our hands)... and both of us burst into laughter when I explained to him what I had really said. 

Well.... while both of us are giggling like little kids a woman who looked to be a little rough around the edges (and VERY tall) walks by and yells directly at me... "What the F*** are you laughing at, B****!!!!!" I'm sure you can all fill in the blanks. At first I was completely dumbfounded and had no idea what had happened- but DH grabbed me by the arm and started in trot away from the area towards the closest CM. DH told the CM what had happened- and really, nothing was done- I'm not sure that there was anything to do anyway. I was really shaken and basically the rest of my day was spent looking around to make sure we didn't see or get near her again. Not sure why she was having such a bad day or why she was looking to start a fight in the happiest place on earth  . DH being the jokester that he is now tells everyone about how his wife was almost pounded by "the amazon woman" in a Disney park


----------



## plummer925

ElleBelle said:
			
		

> I posted this the other day on another thread... it's from our trip two weeks ago....
> 
> This just happened to us last week while we were in the Magic Kingdom. Picture this... beautiful day, park was busy but manageable, DH and I were walking towards the teacups from Tomorrowland just outside of Cosmic Ray's. We were happy and thoroughly enjoying ourselves. I mentioned something to DH about having to find a MAC (debit)... he misunderstood and thought I had said that I needed to find a MAP. DH asked me if I was feeling alright and if he should take my temperature (since we both know the MK like the back of our hands)... and both of us burst into laughter when I explained to him what I had really said.
> 
> Well.... while both of us are giggling like little kids a woman who looked to be a little rough around the edges (and VERY tall) walks by and yells directly at me... "What the F*** are you laughing at, B****!!!!!" I'm sure you can all fill in the blanks. At first I was completely dumbfounded and had no idea what had happened- but DH grabbed me by the arm and started in trot away from the area towards the closest CM. DH told the CM what had happened- and really, nothing was done- I'm not sure that there was anything to do anyway. I was really shaken and basically the rest of my day was spent looking around to make sure we didn't see or get near her again. Not sure why she was having such a bad day or why she was looking to start a fight in the happiest place on earth  . DH being the jokester that he is now tells everyone about how his wife was almost pounded by "the amazon woman" in a Disney park



Eek!  I'm so sorry you had to deal with that!!


----------



## rejobako

Wow.  This thread is funny and depressing at the same time.  Not to bring up a sore subject but I don't think that discussing parenting techniques is off-topic for this thread --- seems most of the "shocking" Disney moments are the result of what seems to be questionable parenting in the first place.

A couple of comments.  Although some of the public urination stories are definitely over the top, it bears noting that in many countries around the world, it's still commonplace.  That being said, when I go abroad I try to adopt a "when in Rome" attitude, and I try to make note of American habits that might offend my hosts and refrain from doing them.  Unfortunately, it seems too many people have no regard for whether their actions are offensive to others.  

As for risque clothing, I consider myself a fairly liberal guy; I've done a lot of travelling and my wife and I have been at many beaches, spas, and other venues where nudity or toplessness is commonplace.  I'm not an ogler,  and frankly, so long as it's done respectfully and without lecherousness, I don't take offense when another man looks admiringly at my wife.  She's pretty darn good looking and I can hardly blame them.      All of that being said, I do think "there's a time and a place".  Disney is a family destination for the entire world, and I think that all vacationers have a responsibility to be respectful of everyone else.  That means that the Brazilian bombshell or college co-ed might consider wearing a bathing suit with a regular bikini bottom instead of a thong while poolside at the resort.  Not because there's anything wrong with a culture or personal style that that allows women to flaunt their "assets", but because there are others who also like to vacation at Disney who wouldn't care for the distraction.  On the other hand, those who, for religious or cultural reasons, are more modest with respect to clothing, might want to consider tolerating a bit more exposed skin than they're used to seeing without huffing and puffing in indignance.  Our differences are what make us interesting, but only through tolerance and compromise are we going to get through a week at Disney without driving ourselves crazy judging everyone else by our own personal standards.  

Back to the "disciplining kids" issue.  A day at a Disney park with kids presents an internal irony -- you are in an extraordinary situation with your children where, if you miscalculate your children's stamina, you are likely to be hot, tired, and cranky and facing your own hot, tired, cranky kids in a setting where it's almost impossible to find a place to discipline them privately without a bunch of other hot, tired, cranky parents watching and judging the way you handle it.  That's why, in my opinion, so many of these "shocking" stories have to do with "parents gone bad".  We all have our bad days.  We don't strike our children -- that's just a decision we made that isn't for everyone -- but I confess I've said things to them that I've regretted as soon as the words left my lips, just because I've been pushed to the limit.  You make the mistake, you deal with it as best you can with them, and you move on.  There are better parents than me, there are worse --- but I submit that I think we're all capable of reverting to infantile behavior at some point.    

Anyway, forgive the longwinded remarks.  It's just that this thread has really spurred me to think about a lot of things, some funny, some sad.  But I suppose I should add my own "shocking moment" to the list.  I've seen a few things at Disney I wished I hadn't, but I think I'll keep it light:


On grad night back in high school, we took a chaperoned bus where the parents/teachers did the best they could to thwart efforts to smuggle on contraband flasks of rum, etc.  But they did not count on the scheming minds of me and my friends.  We took what appeared to be an innocent bag of navel oranges on with us, which had actually been surreptitiously injected with vodka with a hypodermic syringe.      By the time we got off the bus, we were a bit loopy.  As soon as we got in the MK we headed straight for Space Mountain, and on the way there we were intercepted by Tweedledum and Tweedledee.  I can't tell them apart, but one of them was standing behind my friend Jeff, who happened to be a starting tight-end on the school football team -- about 6-6, 250 pounds, big and imposing.  When you got to know him, though, he was just a big good-hearted lunk.  So here he is, silly and loopy, and Tweedledee (or the other one ) decides to start messing with him by standing behind him and mimicking everything he does.  Jeff figured it out and started to try to best the character by racing around leaping over benches and jumping over guardrails, etc.  I don't know who was in that suit, and I'm sure it was against Disney policy, but whoever it was exhibited the most amazing display of physical dexterity I ever saw, keeping up with Jeff in that big honking hot suit and doing exactly everything Jeff did.  At some point Jeff actually got flustered and fell down on the ground laughing and panting, and Tweedledum ('dee, whatever) puts his foot on Jeff's chest and strikes the victorious he-man pose.  People use the term "rolling on the floor laughing" very loosely.  Believe me, the dozen or so of us who watching this episode were doing it literally.  That was one of the funniest and most surreal things I have ever witnessed,


----------



## Mme. Leota

I've been lucky enough not to see anything really terrible. . . but last April I walked into the ladies room (I think the one to the right of Space Mountain) and a lady had a tiny infant on the changing table giving him/her a breathing treatment of some sort.  (Medium sized machine, tiny little mask covering nose and mouth) Now I don't have kids yet myself, but planing a trip with an infant seems like a pretty difficult prospect to start with, much less one in respiratory distress of some kind.  It seems like the pollen count alone would be horrible in April in Florida, not to mention hot days and very cool nights, and the chance for all those germs, and the smokers not following policy. . . .


----------



## MELSMICE

Mme. Leota said:
			
		

> I've been lucky enough not to see anything really terrible. . . but last April I walked into the ladies room (I think the one to the right of Space Mountain) and a lady had a tiny infant on the changing table giving him/her a breathing treatment of some sort.  (Medium sized machine, tiny little mask covering nose and mouth) Now I don't have kids yet myself, but planing a trip with an infant seems like a pretty difficult prospect to start with, much less one in respiratory distress of some kind.  It seems like the pollen count alone would be horrible in April in Florida, not to mention hot days and very cool nights, and the chance for all those germs, and the smokers not following policy. . . .



My nephew has Cystic Fibrosis & must having breathing treatments (therapy) 2X daily.  They found out when he was 3 weeks old so he's been having therapy since then.  Not saying that the baby had CF, but there obviously was some medical condition involved.  

My sister & her DH try to keep their lives & their son's as normal as possible, so this may be the case with these parents also.


----------



## UrsulasShadow

rejobako said:
			
		

> On grad night back in high school, we took a chaperoned bus where the parents/teachers did the best they could to thwart efforts to smuggle on contraband flasks of rum, etc.  But they did not count on the scheming minds of me and my friends.  We took what appeared to be an innocent bag of navel oranges on with us, which had actually been surreptitiously injected with vodka with a hypodermic syringe.      By the time we got off the bus, we were a bit loopy.  As soon as we got in the MK we headed straight for Space Mountain, and on the way there we were intercepted by Tweedledum and Tweedledee.  I can't tell them apart, but one of them was standing behind my friend Jeff, who happened to be a starting tight-end on the school football team -- about 6-6, 250 pounds, big and imposing.  When you got to know him, though, he was just a big good-hearted lunk.  So here he is, silly and loopy, and Tweedledee (or the other one ) decides to start messing with him by standing behind him and mimicking everything he does.  Jeff figured it out and started to try to best the character by racing around leaping over benches and jumping over guardrails, etc.  I don't know who was in that suit, and I'm sure it was against Disney policy, but whoever it was exhibited the most amazing display of physical dexterity I ever saw, keeping up with Jeff in that big honking hot suit and doing exactly everything Jeff did.  At some point Jeff actually got flustered and fell down on the ground laughing and panting, and Tweedledum ('dee, whatever) puts his foot on Jeff's chest and strikes the victorious he-man pose.  People use the term "rolling on the floor laughing" very loosely.  Believe me, the dozen or so of us who watching this episode were doing it literally.  That was one of the funniest and most surreal things I have ever witnessed, and that includes a week in Amsterdam .



Oh, man, that is a great story!  How much you wanna bet it was a girl in that Tweedle-whoever suit?


----------



## disneyfunlove

I think I need a ticker saying

I've been reading this thread for

1 month, 3 wks, 4 days, 15hrs  

After reading all (and yes I read all but page 19 which wouldn't load for me) my moment seems more disturbing, to me.

Leaving MK one evening after a rainstorm, I see two kids (maybe 4&5) playing in "water" puddles on Main Street.  I use the term "water" loosely.  I thought it was nasty back then when I saw it, but now I think it's downright gross.  And they weren't just splashing around, jumping from here to there.  They were laying down and rolling in the water!


----------



## FutureMrsC

disneyfunlove said:
			
		

> Leaving MK one evening after a rainstorm, I see two kids (maybe 4&5) playing in "water" puddles on Main Street.  I use the term "water" loosely.  I thought it was nasty back then when I saw it, but now I think it's downright gross.  And they weren't just splashing around, jumping from here to there.  They were laying down and rolling in the water!



Eww... well... I guess kids will always be kids.  I can picture many of my students doing something like that.  I can only hope that the "water" wasn't ingested.


----------



## Todd&Copper

I remember once in the late 1980's (possibly 1990), when my family and I were at EPCOT, there was a restaurant in future world that would have character shows where Mickey, Minnie, Goofy, Donald and Pluto were dressed in space suits.  I think it was a CS restaurant with a large state.  Anyway, my family and I were having a good time - I can't recall if there was an actual stage show, or if the characters just wandered around to the tables to fool around and take pictures.  We noticed a couple of young teenage girls and their grandmother (we think) sitting at the next table.  After the show ended, both of the teenagers pulled out packs of cigarettes and lit up.  They looked like they were around 13 or 14, and my pop was so shocked that he actually suggested we leave before he said something [and the man HATED the FL heat but sufered through it as best he could for us kids].  They were not foreign; we had heard them talking with each other after the show and they had no accent.  It was just so weird to see (1) teens smoking (2) with their grandma right there with them.  As a teen myself at the time, seeing that really blew my mind.


----------



## NC State

Last year we had an early Donald's Breakfast.  We arrived early at AK and were at the gates before they open.  So we stopped behind a car to wait for the gates to open.  

We saw the CMs, they would come and go to place the money trays into the booths.  They stopped by our window to let us know when they would open to let us go and park.  

Well, a car came speeding up and stop behind us and started blowing his horn.  We turned and smile and waved, well I guess that made him mad, he came up and started acting like a "jerk" and that's when we told him that they couldn't open the gates until a certain time.  Well, he then goes find a CM and chews the CM out (his seating time was later than ours).  I just couldn't believe how he was acting.    

Well, when it came time that they could open the gate, he speed by us with a nasty look on their faces.  Well, his tag was "NJ", I wanted to give him a nice southern wave and my middle finger, but I didn't.


----------



## scoolover

Nope! never seen any oddities.


----------



## NC State

Bump! I love hearing these stories.


----------



## NC State

One more bump!


----------



## jann1033

NC State said:
			
		

> Last year we had an early Donald's Breakfast.  We arrived early at AK and were at the gates before they open.  So we stopped behind a car to wait for the gates to open.
> 
> We saw the CMs, they would come and go to place the money trays into the booths.  They stopped by our window to let us know when they would open to let us go and park.
> 
> Well, a car came speeding up and stop behind us and started blowing his horn.  We turned and smile and waved, well I guess that made him mad, he came up and started acting like a "jerk" and that's when we told him that they couldn't open the gates until a certain time.  Well, he then goes find a CM and chews the CM out (his seating time was later than ours).  I just couldn't believe how he was acting.
> 
> Well, when it came time that they could open the gate, he speed by us with a nasty look on their faces.  Well, his tag was "NJ", I wanted to give him a nice southern wave and my middle finger, but I didn't.



 can you imagine how nice he was by days_ end_


----------



## richard_andmel

Our shocking moment was  a few years ago when we were sitting and waiting on the curb for the Stars & Motorcars Parade. DH & I were sitting very near the end of the parade just after it turn the corner and then goes into the backlot area. A fairly well dressed english woman with a 4 year old child & a stroller came up next to us and parked the stroller beside us and asked if it was ok to leave the stroler there while she ran across the street to the other corner and got her pictures from the shop. We said it was fine. She strolls off with the child still in hand and then we look over and notice she has left a sleeping 1 year old child in the stroller.   She was gone for about 5 minutes paying for and picking up her pictures. I can tell you neither one of us took our eyes off that child in the stroller... What on earth she was thinking I cannot imagine. 

Mel


----------



## KimR

DH saw a 12-year-old  boy walking around World Showcase drinking a Fiesta Margarita. And just a short while after that he was in line to get our Margaritas and the man ahead of him tried to order some for his kids and seem surprised when the CM explained they were alcoholic drinks. There is a huge sign on the front of the stand that says 'Margaritas'! Do people actually not know what a Margarita is?


----------



## pedro2112

KimR said:
			
		

> Do people actually not know what a Margarita is?



Yes. Just the other day I saw a dad order a margarita for his preteen daughter. He honestly thought it was a type of smoothie!


----------



## mitros

Been reading these things since the thread started, and I find it amazing that there are such a large amount of ignorant, clodish, imbecilic, uncaring, unfeeling, moronic, child and spouse abusing, brainless, dimwitted, assine clowns that have the audacity to behave the way they do. Happiest place on earth? Not for for these s***heads, apparentley........ 
I recall a cartoon from my childhood, where there was a super highway of the future, and whenever there was a crash, instead  of blocking traffic and making things difficult for everyone because some butthead caused the accident, they had these vehicles that hovered over the accident and disintegrated the offending vehicles.
Think of it, a futuristic flying disintegrating pod that would eliminate those bufoons and abusers that make things difficult for those of us fun lovers at WDW!


----------



## jann1033

pedro2112 said:
			
		

> Yes. Just the other day I saw a dad order a margarita for his preteen daughter. He honestly thought it was a type of smoothie!



do they make nonalcoholic margaritas? i know my kids used to order them yrs ago at chichis, they basically tasted like a fruit slushy but don't know if wdw makes them non alcoholic or not


----------



## Simba22

in the 3 times I have been to WDW, I can honestly say the most shocking thing I ever saw was some teenager arguing with a CM because Aladdin & Jasmine were taking a 30 minute break and she wanted her autograph NOW...not in 30 minutes.  I either just never noticed people doing disgusting things or I blocked the incidents from my memory.


----------



## 5dizneynutz

DH saw a 12-year-old boy walking around World Showcase drinking a Fiesta Margarita. And just a short while after that he was in line to get our Margaritas and the man ahead of him tried to order some for his kids and seem surprised when the CM explained they were alcoholic drinks. There is a huge sign on the front of the stand that says 'Margaritas'! Do people actually not know what a Margarita is? 
__________________
 I had the same experience happen during our 2003 trip! While I was waiting in line for my Margarita (my favorite drink in all of WDW,btw!!!  ) A man with a young child about 7-8 yrs old, ordered a Fiesta Margarita. The girl selling the drink asked if he wanted salt or sugar. (which I thought was odd, cause what's a margarita w/o salt!! Never heard of it with sugar actually!) Anyways back to the story. I didn't think anything was strange until the man walked away and handed the drink to the child, who drank some of it!! I was thinking OMG, and quickly told the girl behind the counter what I'd seen. She yelled for the man to come back and informed him that it was an alcoholic drink. You should have seen the look on his face!! What an idiot, why would you think a "Margarita" doesn't have alcohol in it!!!


----------



## MASHELL

We were on a VERY crowded Pop Century bus, and were headed back to the resort.  Or so we thought.  Our bus driver DID NOT know his way around the world and we headed toward I-85!!  Everyone on board was shouting NO! NO! and a guest in the front had to direct him to turn the bus around and then give him directions to POP.  When we finally arrived, the driver told everyone that if they had a complaint, to tell him and not tell his supervisor.  I hope he's gone when we return.


----------



## LindsayDunn228

Uh, WDW margaritas are pretty stout. Could the dad not TASTE the freaking alcohol in it before he gave it to his daughter??


----------



## jann1033

5dizneynutz said:
			
		

> DH saw a 12-year-old boy walking around World Showcase drinking a Fiesta Margarita. And just a short while after that he was in line to get our Margaritas and the man ahead of him tried to order some for his kids and seem surprised when the CM explained they were alcoholic drinks. There is a huge sign on the front of the stand that says 'Margaritas'! Do people actually not know what a Margarita is?
> __________________
> I had the same experience happen during our 2003 trip! While I was waiting in line for my Margarita (my favorite drink in all of WDW,btw!!!  ) A man with a young child about 7-8 yrs old, ordered a Fiesta Margarita. The girl selling the drink asked if he wanted salt or sugar. (which I thought was odd, cause what's a margarita w/o salt!! Never heard of it with sugar actually!) Anyways back to the story. I didn't think anything was strange until the man walked away and handed the drink to the child, who drank some of it!! I was thinking OMG, and quickly told the girl behind the counter what I'd seen. She yelled for the man to come back and informed him that it was an alcoholic drink. You should have seen the look on his face!! What an idiot, why would you think a "Margarita" doesn't have alcohol in it!!!




maybe since mk doesn't serve alcohol they think none of the parks do hence virgin margaritas.. i rarely drink and most places you can get many drinks minus the alcohol...not sure if disney makes them that way or not


----------



## MELSMICE

We are here right now & while I haven't seen anything really shocking, I am amazed at the # of the people at the pools that lack manners.  

I have seen people get up & leave the pool areas & also leave all their garbage & towels laying around.  I have actually gotten up 3X this trip to clean up after other people that have left so that new people coming in will have a place to sit.  

It also irks me when people move the loungers/chairs & block the walking paths in the pool area.  And while I'm at it...............why do people take their chairs, put them at the entrance to the pools & sit in them so they block the stairs so other people have to "climb" over them!!!!!    

Okay - rant over.  I'm off to O'Hana's now for a great meal!


----------



## poohgirl6

We've been to WDW many times over the last 15 years or so and there's always at least one or two surprising (if not shocking) things to witness.  I'll share a few that I can remember:

In 1994 my DH DD(9), DS(5) and I were attempting to board Spaceship Earth when the queing area was bombarded with a Brazilian tour group.  They were very rambunctious, loud and agressive and the CMs just gaped at them and did nothing.  Anyway, in the confusion my DS and I ended up riding alone in the midst of some of them.  A boy and girl (young to mid teens...prob about 15 years old) were in the car in front of us.  During the ride she proceeded to perform oral sex on him!  Thankfully my DS didn't notice or ask any questions (it is really dark in there and the cars continue to turn different ways so it wasn't like we had a completely unobstructed view during the entire ride but believe me I saw enough).

In 1997 upon our check-in at the Poly, a CM drove us in one of those golf-cart like vehicles to our room....he was driving so fast and running people off sidewalks and eventually turned the entire thing over and we all (including me, holding our 15 mo old DS) flew out onto the beautifully landscaped grass.  Our luggage went flying everywhere and it I'm sure it caused quite a scene...luckily, no one was hurt and we couldn't help but start laughing at the sight we must've been but the CM acted like it happened all the time and just started putting stuff back into the vehicle and never even apologized!  He mumbled something about, "Took that curb a little too fast and didn't make it" or something like that.  We were in shock I think and just kept looking at each other and laughing.  

Same trip in 1997 and we had gone over to the WL to visit the lobby and see the animal show with some animals from Discovery Island that they used to have in the lobby nightly there ( I think it's been discontinued).  Anyway, while waiting for the show, we shopped, got a snack and were just hanging out in the lobby visiting with CMs, other guests, etc.  I remember there was an artist sketching guests there and he had all these easels set up over by the little bridge where the "hot spring" begins and flows out to the pool.  Anyway, my DS (15mos) loved to look at the hot spring area and would walk back and forth and I would follow him.....after several times of doing this he got ahead of me and made it to the little fence there and leaned over as if to touch the water.....yep, you guessed it....he went over and fell into the "hot spring" area right on his head.  From my memory it was prob about 4 feet down or so?  Anyway, you can imagine my terror as I leapt over the fence and picked him up....in the end he was a little stunned and was just fine....however, what stands out as so strange to me in this situation is that when that happened all of the cast members around that had previously been so friendly immediately turned away and acted as if it never happened.  NOT even one of them came up to ask if he was ok or anything.  I mean there was a collective GASP when he went over the edge and several guests came running and were so kind to us but when the dust cleared and we looked around for a CM they were all "busy" and wouldn't meet our eye.  Anyway, we found a seat over by the gift shop and sat down (needless to say I had weak legs and needed to sit for a while) and about 5 or 10 mins later a janitor (he was pushing a trash cart with mops, towels, etc) came over and offered us some towels...when he heard my DH say something about all of the CMS ignored us he mumbled something about it not being their fault they were just doing what they were trained to do in that type of situation?  Anyway, guess the Disney way is to pretend that nothing happened!

That's all I remember for now...am sure to have some more to report when we go back in Sept!


----------



## LuvN~Travel

MASHELL said:
			
		

> We were on a VERY crowded Pop Century bus, and were headed back to the resort.  Or so we thought.  Our bus driver DID NOT know his way around the world and we headed toward I-85!!  Everyone on board was shouting NO! NO! and a guest in the front had to direct him to turn the bus around and then give him directions to POP.  When we finally arrived, the driver told everyone that if they had a complaint, to tell him and not tell his supervisor.  I hope he's gone when we return.



Boy don't I wish I-85 went near WDW!  I assume you meant I-4?!  
Kim


----------



## Corrine&Matt

I was at the Mexican Buritto place getting some tacos and trying to find a seat at around 8pm.  Of course, this was right before Illuminations, so everyone was scrambling to find a seat.  I was holding 3 tacos and searching for a seat, when I FINALLY came across an empty one.  A middle-aged man RAN past me and sat down, he had no food and was just obviously looking for an Illuminations seat. I was so disgusted that my jaw dropped and I just stared at him.  The OUTRAGEOUS PART IS, as soon as I opened my mouth, he gave me the finger!!!!!!!! With a million kids around.  Can you believe some of the people that go there?!

Corrine


----------



## lorrainesy

Ok I have already posted about part of this experience on another thread  but it was so shocking I wanna post it here.  

February 2004 ~ We actually had three shocks

We were at Disney when there was a national high school cheerleader competition  going on.  There first one was more of an eye opener the an actual shock. We stayed at Caribbean Beach Resort and it was over run by the most god awful girl I have ever met. These girls were NASTY. They are very competitive and mean to the different squads. Ive never seen anything like it and I went to a wealthy suburban high school so I know a thing or two about snobs.  

The second shock just made me want to knock out their pretty capped teeth. Ive never in my life seen people talk to adults the way they did . Two different groups completely disrespected adults.

FIRST SINARIO: we are on a bus going to MK. The bus was full to the point were people were standing.  A group of three ladies in their 60s are the last to get on the bus and are standing in the front were a whole group on cheerleaders is sitting. Well when I realized the girls were not going to give up their seats for the ladies I was a little distressed. My family was standing so we did not have a seat to give them. The whole bus ride the girls were talking about their competition in the morning..Im sure you all know the teenager tone.. Im the center of the universe and everyone else has to hear the whole conversation.   As we are getting off the bus one of the elderly ladies who was forced to stand the whole trip looked at the girls and said, Good luck tomorrow  one of the girls gave her a dirty look and said We dont need luck, Weve got skill!  and then they pushed their way off the bus first! I mean come on they could have at least let the women off the bus first!  

SECOND SINARIO: the next morning there was a bunch of girls running around in their PJS with their hair and make all done up (getting ready for the completion). We were walking across the Island with all the birds on it to get to the food court. There was a group of girls freaking out. They were running after birds trying to swat at them, because they were afraid they were going to mess up their hair.  Well my mother being a bird lover said something like Hey leave them alone. Chasing them you are going to mess up your hair more then anything they could do to it.  One of the girls screamed at her Mind your business B!@%*  

The third and the one Ill never forget was when we were coming home from MGM one night we happened to be on a bus with two different squads.Im still not sure what happened. One minute they were being catty and the next minute it was a big ball off hair pulling screaming girls. It was crazy they were hitting, swearing, ripping clothes ..seriously all they needed to do was throw in some mud and they could have made it into an adult video. The bus driver had to pull over and call another bus to take one of the squads. Until the other bus arrived we just sat there one squad on the bus the other outside.  And honestly shocked described the mood on that bus perfectly. No one really said anything, we just all kind of sat there trying to process what we had just saw.   

Then into the complete quite my brother-in-law says (in his slow Texas drawl)
  Cheerleaders wrestling. Dammmm there goes that fantasy and he sounded so disappointed a bunch of us just started laughing.


----------



## lorrainesy

10drum said:
			
		

> Well I've read many of these stories and though this did not happen at wdw it"s probably the most shocking thing I or my dw has ever seen.
> 
> About 17 years ago my wife and I were at the Illinois state fair, at a concert, and this large young mom came and sat in front of us with a toddler and another child about 4. The children were really tired and she kept trying to get the toddler to nurse(shirt wide open).  I guess the pressure became too great so she pulled out a gal. milk jug, which was about half full and proceeded to milk herself, into the jug.
> 
> Wait! It gets worse. She sat there for awhile and tried to enjoy the show, but the children were getting pretty cranky. After she gathered he stuff to leave, she tried, with no success, to get the kids to drink from the milk jug.
> 
> Now here's the real shocking part.
> 
> She turn up the jug and had a drink for herself.
> 
> Left the jug on the floor and was gone.
> 
> My wife and I looked at each other in total shock.
> 
> Please don't flame me, I just had to write this. I do feel sorry for those kids at wdw whose parents are mad about being there and take it out on their children. You know what I mean.
> 
> .




Oh my gosh Im gagging over this one!


----------



## lorrainesy

Grog said:
			
		

> Because people like that are _*freakin' animals*_, that's why! They are in the same category as people who urinate all over the seat and don't flush their BMs. Actually I am being a bit harsh. I shouldn't insult animals like that. The people who treat public restrooms like thier own private barnyard are lower down on the food chain than any animal I can think of.




LOL!!!! This reminded me of a funnyif someone embarrassing story.  I was in the rest room and since it was just me and my nephew he had to come in to the ladies room with me (sorry if this offends anyone but he is too young to be left alone). Well anyways he was waiting outside the stall and I hear him say loudly in a scandalized voice AUNT RAIN! PICK THAT UP! I had no idea what he was talking about and told him so. And he said (still loudly) You threw toilet paper on the floor! Thats so grossIts like a pig!!! I was sooo embarrassed! I told him to stop talking like that, I hadnt done anything. Yes you did.  See it is right there! well then I here the lady in the stall next to me say,  Get out of my stall! So then I realized that to prove a point to me he put his foot under the stall door an used his toes to point at the discarded toilet paper. Only problem was it was not me but the women in the next stall.  Well he must have embarrassed the slobb in the next stall more then me because by the time I had washed and dried my hands and left the restroom she had still not come out of her stall.  In a way I felt badly for her but on the other hand a little kid should not have to teach an adult manners  .and I would have felt worse for the poor people who used that stall after her and maybe stepped in it or the person being paid minimum wage who would have to clean up her discarded toilet paper


----------



## scrapmoose

On our last trip in January 06 we saw a boy about 8 or 9 completely naked in the Little Mermaid Grotto. He had been playing in the water and his mom was changing his clothes. 

While waiting to see Lilo and Stitch some older tourists came over and got in front of everyone. The CM made them leave. Then when Stitch and Lilo were walking back towards the MGM hat they were chasing them taking their pictures. It was like the character paparazzi it was hilarious. 

I have been going to WDW since 1979 and have seen many line cutters and rude behavior but never any fights, child abuse,  or public urination. I am going back in May I am sure I just jinxed myself   .


----------



## kaysmommie

Corrine&Matt said:
			
		

> I was at the Mexican Buritto place getting some tacos and trying to find a seat at around 8pm.  Of course, this was right before Illuminations, so everyone was scrambling to find a seat.  I was holding 3 tacos and searching for a seat, when I FINALLY came across an empty one.  A middle-aged man RAN past me and sat down, he had no food and was just obviously looking for an Illuminations seat. I was so disgusted that my jaw dropped and I just stared at him.  The OUTRAGEOUS PART IS, as soon as I opened my mouth, he gave me the finger!!!!!!!! With a million kids around.  Can you believe some of the people that go there?!
> 
> Corrine


I would have frigin tried to choke him!  I'm reading these threads and they just make my blood boil.  I can't believe how disgusting and rude people are.  The only thing that ever happened at wDW was some little 2 yr. old picked his nose and tried to wipe it on my DD who was dressed like Cinderella when we were in the Lobby at WL.  My DD was horrified.  I said something to the parent though, so he didn't succeed fortunately.


----------



## Joanna71985

lorrainesy said:
			
		

> The second shock just made me want to knock out their pretty capped teeth. Ive never in my life seen people talk to adults the way they did . Two different groups completely disrespected adults.
> 
> FIRST SINARIO: we are on a bus going to MK. The bus was full to the point were people were standing.  A group of three ladies in their 60s are the last to get on the bus and are standing in the front were a whole group on cheerleaders is sitting. Well when I realized the girls were not going to give up their seats for the ladies I was a little distressed. My family was standing so we did not have a seat to give them. The whole bus ride the girls were talking about their competition in the morning..Im sure you all know the teenager tone.. Im the center of the universe and everyone else has to hear the whole conversation.   As we are getting off the bus one of the elderly ladies who was forced to stand the whole trip looked at the girls and said, Good luck tomorrow  one of the girls gave her a dirty look and said We dont need luck, Weve got skill!  and then they pushed their way off the bus first! I mean come on they could have at least let the women off the bus first!
> 
> SECOND SINARIO: the next morning there was a bunch of girls running around in their PJS with their hair and make all done up (getting ready for the completion). We were walking across the Island with all the birds on it to get to the food court. There was a group of girls freaking out. They were running after birds trying to swat at them, because they were afraid they were going to mess up their hair.  Well my mother being a bird lover said something like Hey leave them alone. Chasing them you are going to mess up your hair more then anything they could do to it.  One of the girls screamed at her Mind your business B!@%*



That is just horrible! Why would anyone treat adults that way?


----------



## kaysmommie

Kath2003 said:
			
		

> I gotta say that I'm not a parent, but I have NO problems with parents disciplining their kids in public. My parents, however, had a much more simple method: you got three warnings. 1. "Please stop this NOW." 2. "Stop this now, or you will come and sit in the car with me." 3. "Right, you cannot behave, so we are going to sit in the car for an hour". They literally took us to the car (or, if we were in WDW and it was too hot to sit in the car, a boring bench somewhere in the shade outside of the park). They left the other siblings with the other parent and rejoined them an hour later. IMO this is the most effective way of dealing with a child who simply is misbehaving (if they are tired obviously this is different).
> 
> The number of people who continually warn their kids to behave but never actually DO anything about it in WDW is quite shocking. Yes, it's your vacation, but I wouldn't want to spend the whole day constantly telling off a misbehaving child. Take them away from the fun, make them appreciate what they had in the park and reflect on their behaviour and then go back in.
> 
> I do this with the kids I babysit for. If they cannot play the game nicely, they can come and sit on the stairs with me whilst everyone else plays. If they cannot join in with the bedtime story nicely, they get put to bed and then I go back and read to the other children etc. If they don't want to behave out in public, they can come and sit on the park bench with me while the other kids play. I used to do "community service" at college where I did homeroom with 30 6th graders for 20 minutes each morning. The most effective form of discipline (detention as a threat never worked) was making them come sit at the desk with me. If they couldn't behave when they were sat at the desk still (yes, they pushed it), they had to hold my hand throughout homeroom   It worked so well - I don't think ANY kid ever held my hand twice!
> 
> That's just my two cents: I'm shocked by the people who continually say "NO lil Jimmy don't do that!" but then never follow up the warning with anything. They've FAR more patience than me!


I agree 100%.  I might try this with DD if she doesn't behave at WDW or anywhere fun for that matter.


----------



## hygienejean

bump!


----------



## DISBeth

subscribing.  Thanks


----------



## klmall

until reading these I'd forgotten about.....

Way back in 1990 we were on our first trip as a family and were staying at CBR when my DH comes back from the island playground where he had taken our 4 year-old DS to play for awhile.  Since he returned rather quickly I asked him why.  He didn't feel comfortable staying he said when the mother he sat on the bench next to, told him that her son who was playing in the sandbox had broken out with measles that morning!  Yikes!  Luckily our son had already had the measles but we still didn't feel comfortable and told a CM.

Some friends of ours who were on their first trip to WDW a few years back still embarrasingly laugh about the time they were exiting after Wishes one night at the MK and both parents thought they had the hand of the youngest child closely held.  No, this isn't a case of a "lost" child but a case of a "gained" child.  Somehow the husband had grabbed the hand of a willing child who was roughly the size and age of his youngest daughter.  He was horrified when as he exited the turnstyles and realized that he had "stolen" someone's precious 3 year-old.  He and his family quickly stood next to the nearest CM who radioed security and all eventually ended well.


----------



## SpectroMagic*o*

klmall said:
			
		

> until reading these I'd forgotten about.....
> 
> Way back in 1990 we were on our first trip as a family and were staying at CBR when my DH comes back from the island playground where he had taken our 4 year-old DS to play for awhile.  Since he returned rather quickly I asked him why.  He didn't feel comfortable staying he said when the mother he sat on the bench next to, told him that her son who was playing in the sandbox had broken out with measles that morning!  Yikes!  Luckily our son had already had the measles but we still didn't feel comfortable and told a CM.
> 
> Some friends of ours who were on their first trip to WDW a few years back still embarrasingly laugh about the time they were exiting after Wishes one night at the MK and both parents thought they had the hand of the youngest child closely held.  No, this isn't a case of a "lost" child but a case of a "gained" child.  Somehow the husband had grabbed the hand of a willing child who was roughly the size and age of his youngest daughter.  He was horrified when as he exited the turnstyles and realized that he had "stolen" someone's precious 3 year-old.  He and his family quickly stood next to the nearest CM who radioed security and all eventually ended well.



OMG! That poor little kid must've been so scared!! Thats too funny though


----------



## my_try

When we took the kids to WDW last June, my daughter and I were in line for "Fast Track" at Epcot and in front of us were two girls (about 16 years old) OPEN MOUTH KISSING AND GROPING EACH OTHER!!!!!!!!!! I do not know if the two of them were just "trying it out" to see if they'd get a "rise" out of the crowd behind them or if the two were truly gay.

I have to tell you how difficult it was to hide them from my nine year-old daughter who was in line with me at the time. It was quite an experience I have to say!     

Kathy


----------



## scrapmoose

I didn't actually witness this but heard it in an interview. Apparently John Stamos and his ex-wife Rebecca Romaign Stamos were quite proud they could get some lovin' in on a ride at DL   

The other thing happened here at the Houston Zoo a little toddler had his pacifier and he dropped it. It fell right next to a cage with some animals in it. The mother picked it up poured her orange drink on it and stuck it back in his mouth.


----------



## Goobergal99

Joanna71985 said:
			
		

> That is just horrible! Why would anyone treat adults that way?




Thank goodness my DD is being brought up to exhibit respect for her elders, it drives me crazy when ppl are disrespectful to all adults but especially to senior citizens, my pop was my dad as far as I was concerned, and heaven couldn't have helped anyone who would have disrespected him.


----------



## LuluLovesDisney

Goobergal99 said:
			
		

> Thank goodness my DD is being brought up to exhibit respect for her elders, it drives me crazy when ppl are disrespectful to all adults but especially to senior citizens, my pop was my dad as far as I was concerned, and heaven couldn't have helped anyone who would have disrespected him.



I agree!

This reminded me of something. I was gorcery shopping with my (older) dad. He was comparing steaks and along came a woman around 30 - with a toddler, who parked her cart close behind him. When he went to turn around, he brushed against the cart and moved it about 2 inches forward before I stopped it with my hand, so it didn't hit the cart owner nearby. 

My poor dad was even saying "Sorry" as she started cursing my dad out, calling him horrible names and making fun of his age. I of course had to reply to her-  beginning with a very loud, clear "Don't you dare speak that way to my father!" and explained why she was wrong.   

I told her she shouldn't park a cart behind anyone and she should be a little more careful what she teaches her children by speaking like that. She was infuriated, but she didn't press onward, I guess when she saw that I could defend him without cursing and using bad langauge or calling names, she knew she couldn't win. 

I remember the moment I shouted those first words "Don't you dare . . . " and everyone nearby - I mean dozens of people, stopped. The butcher came out, covered in blood (but didn't dare get involved.) The best part, though, was about 10 minutes later, in another aisle a little old lady came up to me, grabbed my arm and said "I saw the whole thing- and good for you!" My dad will still tell this story to this day. I am glad I stood up for him. Even if it didn't change her, it showed my dad I knew he didn't deserve to be treated that way. 

Anyway, that line "heaven couldn't have helped anyone who disrespected him" reminded me of my little outburst.


----------



## scrapmoose

While still reading this thread I thought of two more "shocks"

Once when I was probably 10 I was in Star Traders and lightning struck Space Mountain. There was a huge boom and the power went out in the shop. It scared me I ran to the other side to find my mom.


DH and I were staying at the AKL in 2002 and at 3am heard a strange sound outside the door and when DH looked out they were arresting the lady in the room next door.


----------



## MASHELL

LuvN~Travel said:
			
		

> Boy don't I wish I-85 went near WDW!  I assume you meant I-4?!
> Kim


Of course I did!  I can navigate you all the way to Glacier Park Montana, but don't ask me later which roads I took to get there!!!  I just stay away from the BLUE roads on the map. That's why DH does all the driving.


----------



## lorrainesy

I just remembered a shock that I had on The Disney Wonder. We were at Topsides for breakfest and were in the buffet line behind a grandmother and her granddaugther (4 or 5). We were feeloing bad for the little girls because everything the little girl asked for her grandmother had a reason why she could not have it. Donuts = sugar Cereal = colored dies bacon =greese. By the time we got to the end of the buffet line I had hardly nothing on my plate I was so worried about the food (serves me right for easy dropping   )  Well anyways we ended up setting right acros from the grandmother and her granddaughter I looked over at the little girls tray. She had and orange, oatmeal, dry toast and COFFEE!!!!!  A few minutes later the little girls mother joins then, she takes a sip of her daughters coffee and complains at her mother for allowing her daughter to put creamer in the coffee and tells her she is only allowed milk in the coffee.  I'm 25 and still have not develped a taste for coffee


----------



## SpectroMagic*o*

lorrainesy said:
			
		

> I just remembered a shock that I had on The Disney Wonder. We were at Topsides for breakfest and were in the buffet line behind a grandmother and her granddaugther (4 or 5). We were feeloing bad for the little girls because everything the little girl asked for her grandmother had a reason why she could not have it. Donuts = sugar Cereal = colored dies bacon =greese. By the time we got to the end of the buffet line I had hardly nothing on my plate I was so worried about the food (serves me right for easy dropping   )  Well anyways we ended up setting right acros from the grandmother and her granddaughter I looked over at the little girls tray. She had and orange, oatmeal, dry toast and COFFEE!!!!!  A few minutes later the little girls mother joins then, she takes a sip of her daughters coffee and complains at her mother for allowing her daughter to put creamer in the coffee and tells her she is only allowed milk in the coffee.  I'm 25 and still have not develped a taste for coffee



That is the most ridiculous thing I've ever heard! She cant have bacon but somehow coffee is healthy enough to drink?! What morons!!!!! I dont even like coffee!


----------



## luvthemouse71

kimmie said:
			
		

> Easter week this year at MK:
> 
> DD and I were walking in a large crowd near Crystal Palace.
> 
> A little boy (about 4 or 5 years old) in a stroller gave my DD the *finger* as we walked past them!!
> 
> I must have looked shocked because DD said *Did you see what that little boy just did to me?*  I told her to ignore him and not let it spoil her day.
> 
> That is one that will stay with me a long time.


 My sis and I were at Epcot last year and there was a little boy about 3 looking at the stingrays in the Living Seas who kept saying "holy s@#t!"  You could tell he wasn't doing it to be "bad"- I think he must have heard mom or dad use that phrase. The Mom was mortified, especially after we cracked up laughing. I felt badly about that later but it was just so unexpected.


----------



## sara74

Going into the theater for the MuppetVision show in MGM and the crowds were decent, the CM's were yelling out for everyone to move down to the end of the row.  I had a sleeping 4 year old in my arms and this man with a child the same age plunks himself in the dead center of the row.  The CM calls out and asks him to move down.  He turns to her and says "they can all go around me"  I'm in the front of our group, and I turned to him and said, "actually I can't.  It's a little hard"  He told me to shove it!  THAT was a shock!  Then I called him something shocking myself that I haven't said in front of my kids before.  Luckily, the older one was asleep for a second more and the younger one is still too young to repeat it!


----------



## mitros

sara74 said:
			
		

> Going into the theater for the MuppetVision show in MGM and the crowds were decent, the CM's were yelling out for everyone to move down to the end of the row.  I had a sleeping 4 year old in my arms and this man with a child the same age plunks himself in the dead center of the row.  The CM calls out and asks him to move down.  He turns to her and says "they can all go around me"  I'm in the front of our group, and I turned to him and said, "actually I can't.  It's a little hard"  He told me to shove it!  THAT was a shock!  Then I called him something shocking myself that I haven't said in front of my kids before.  Luckily, the older one was asleep for a second more and the younger one is still too young to repeat it!



Sounds like this guy needed to have his "family jewels" re-arranged.


----------



## Syrreal

SpectroMagic*o* said:
			
		

> That is the most ridiculous thing I've ever heard! She cant have bacon but somehow coffee is healthy enough to drink?! What morons!!!!! I dont even like coffee!




Personally, I've had coffee since I was a little child.  In fact, I had coffee milk years before I had chocolate milk and actually didn't like chocolate milk for a long time after that.


----------



## Torjohnson

One time at DL on christmas day I saw a woman full on slap her kid.Loudly.
It was very alarming.


----------



## scrappystamper1

We were in line for Keni and Koda ( only about 8 people long) and a guy was up with his kids told the CM he wanted K&K to have a photo with his wheel chair bound wife ( she was waiting off  to the side in the shade  it was hot) the CM made a comment to K&K that there was a huge fan that wanted to meet them and had them go over to her she had the biggest smile on her face when they posed with she AND the family.  The next lady in line says "OH come on you've got to be kidding me, we are next"  The husband said " that is my wife and kids," 
The woman said " this is happens to us everytime.." ( really now come on....everytime?) He said (are you ready to clap...)  " How sad your life must be that you have to act this way, I feel sorry for you that your life is that bad."
I was so happy he commented back, The characters are supposed to add joy to our trips it's not like the 30 secs the whole encounter took caused anyone (execpt her) any trouble.  THEY ARE CHARACTERS......

Janet Paddock


----------



## nurseypoo5

Ok i didnt see this but it happened to one of the RN's i work with.

She was at Typhoon Lagoon and was walking on a bridge....and a snake freaking bit her on her foot.  Yup a *SNAKE!*

The CM's took her to the infirmary and they asked her to describe the snake and when she did they said "oh dont worry about it, its not poisenous!  OMG.

Anyway her foot still swelled up really badly and she had to be off of it all that day and the next.  She was with her grandkids..can you imagine if your child was bitten by a snake!  They didnt even offer her a trip to the hospital.

They gave her NOTHING.  No free pass for another day, not comp, no nothing.

I tell you what if a snake bites me at Disney they would have one heckuva Psychiatric bill to pay for!  (not to mention a new vacation)  

That still freaks me out.  I havent planned a water park trip this year


----------



## lorrainesy

Ok the more I read this thread the more I remember.  A couple of years ago we were getting ready to leave after the fireworks.  We were gathering the bags out of the stroller and noticed that we did not have our brand new (and VERY expensive) video camera.   The last time I remembered having it was on The Jungle Cruise, no I am not the one who lost it, I was just the last one  that was responsible enough to remember having it (thats my story and Im sticking to it  ).  Anyways we dashed back to the ride in the slim hope that it would still be there. The ride was closed so we left a description of it and our name at Town Hall. We had no faith that we would get it back, as I have said it was brand new and very expensive.  When we got back to the hotel room there was a message that our  camcorder had been turned in and we could pick it up the next morning at the  lost and found. That was a huge shock that someone would be that honest. To get to the lost and found you have to take the boat from MK to the main gate. On the boat there were FIVE other groups of people all going to lost and found to claim lost items.   I was floored  that there were that many honest people, that we all got our stuff back.


----------



## MeggP

I tend to ignore rude selfish people and not react.  I figure they will get their just reward some day.  It occurred to me that the behavior we see at WDW isn't much different than stuff we encountered every day back home.  I've had folks nearly run me off the road because they had to get to the traffic light ahead of me...people have asked if they can cut in line at the store cause they're in a hurry (and I'm not?)...

But I think it's these same people who believe everyone else is rude to them!  My mom was shopping once and came across a sale for some cute little dolls that came in a decorated box at Marshall field's.  They were pretty and heavily discounted.  My mom picked up 3 and this lady next to her says sarcastically how many do you really need?  My mom just looks at her and says I have 3 granddaughters!

I guess what gets me the most is the folks at WDW who act like they're the only ones who ever planned a WDW vacation and it's only special for them. So the fact that they paid for it entitles them to behave how ever they want! 

As for the throwing of the trash on the ground my dh calls that the baseball park mentality--just throw it on the ground when you're done 'cause someone else will get it for you.

gosh, what rotten lives some of these folks must have....so sad really
MeggP


----------



## TSR6

lorrainesy - You would probably be surprised at how well Disney is at returning lost and found for the sheer volume that goes through the lost and found system.


----------



## MELSMICE

nurseypoo5 - your post reminded me of what we saw there just 2 weeks ago. 

While at the OKW main pool we saw one of those long black snakes slithering around.  A man came up with his 2 small children & kept trying to pick it up.  The snake kept lifting it's head in defense, but the man kept it up.  He finally got bit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  All I could think at that point was   

A few days later while at the Polynesian we saw a woman (a guest) climb out of the main pool with the same kind of snake!!!  YUCK!


----------



## UrsulasShadow

nurseypoo5 said:
			
		

> Ok i didnt see this but it happened to one of the RN's i work with.
> 
> She was at Typhoon Lagoon and was walking on a bridge....and a snake freaking bit her on her foot.  Yup a *SNAKE!*
> 
> The CM's took her to the infirmary and they asked her to describe the snake and when she did they said "oh dont worry about it, its not poisenous!  OMG.
> 
> Anyway her foot still swelled up really badly and she had to be off of it all that day and the next.  She was with her grandkids..can you imagine if your child was bitten by a snake!  They didnt even offer her a trip to the hospital.
> 
> They gave her NOTHING.  No free pass for another day, not comp, no nothing.
> 
> I tell you what if a snake bites me at Disney they would have one heckuva Psychiatric bill to pay for!  (not to mention a new vacation)
> 
> That still freaks me out.  I havent planned a water park trip this year



Would you react the same way if a mosquito bit you?  Or a seagull attacked you?  How is Disney responsible for this?  Last I heard, they didn't have St. Patrick on staff to deal with the serpents...


----------



## nurseypoo5

An injury occurred on thier property.  Its a simple as that really.  Same as if a nieghbor slips and falls on the rain puddle God made on your front porch.

The thing is she lost 2 days of vacation, which we all know is quite a bunch of time to miss out, not to mention the cost of 7 people leaving the water park that day, 5 children, the other adult didnt want to watch them all alone, (we all have saved, scrimped, and planned this to death) and should have been compensated for her time and yes, in good faith her pain.  Its not like she was bothering the snake, she was just walking past it.

Thank God it bit her and not a 2 yr old child.


----------



## MareQ

nurseypoo5 said:
			
		

> An injury occurred on thier property.  Its a simple as that really.  Same as if a nieghbor slips and falls on the rain puddle God made on your front porch.
> 
> The thing is she lost 2 days of vacation, which we all know is quite a bunch of time to miss out, not to mention the cost of 7 people leaving the water park that day, 5 children, the other adult didnt want to watch them all alone, (we all have saved, scrimped, and planned this to death) and should have been compensated for her time and yes, in good faith her pain.  Its not like she was bothering the snake, she was just walking past it.
> 
> Thank God it bit her and not a 2 yr old child.



I don't see that Disney did anything wrong. It's not like THEY put the snake there either. First off - bear in mind that compensating her in some way could be perceived as some sort of an admission of guilt and as sad as it is - that is the way our society is - people sue for the silliest things and multi-million dollar companies like Disney have big red bullseye's on their backs..  

In addition - where would you draw the line? How about all those families that contract viruses while in Disney and lose days left and right? Should Disney compensate them as well? After all they got sick on Disney property and it's not as if they asked to get sick. What about somebody that cracks a tooth while eating a meal at Disney - should they be compensated as well?

It's definitely not your friend's fault she got bit by a snake but it's certainly not Disney's fault either.


----------



## SpectroMagic*o*

nurseypoo5 said:
			
		

> Ok i didnt see this but it happened to one of the RN's i work with.
> 
> She was at Typhoon Lagoon and was walking on a bridge....and a snake freaking bit her on her foot.  Yup a *SNAKE!*
> 
> The CM's took her to the infirmary and they asked her to describe the snake and when she did they said "oh dont worry about it, its not poisenous!  OMG.
> 
> Anyway her foot still swelled up really badly and she had to be off of it all that day and the next.  She was with her grandkids..can you imagine if your child was bitten by a snake!  They didnt even offer her a trip to the hospital.
> 
> They gave her NOTHING.  No free pass for another day, not comp, no nothing.
> 
> I tell you what if a snake bites me at Disney they would have one heckuva Psychiatric bill to pay for!  (not to mention a new vacation)
> 
> That still freaks me out.  I havent planned a water park trip this year



Okay, thats crazy! And you know what? I had a similar experience, though nothing bit me...I was walking thru Frontierland and a freakin crocadile walks across the walkway  !! I was like "What the ***??  " That was scary!! They shouldnt be loose!! And there were those whooping cranes everywhere. I was like, "you know, if this croc is hungry right now, this could be a very traumatizing thing for people to see! Especially the little ones!"   Thankfully, nothing more was witnessed that day...we called security and they put it back in the pond that it belonged in  .


----------



## Uuaww

Two days ago, I was on a herpetology field trip (if you don't know what that is, look it up)  and a snake bit me straight on the hand, of course I got pissed and stepped on its head.  Totally wasn't looking to hurt it, just key it.  But rage got the best of me after it bit me, the teacher then got pissed at me, eh oh well.  Oh and it wasn't poisonous, one thing about that class, you find out pretty quickly what's poisonous.


----------



## nurseypoo5

SpectroMagic*o* said:
			
		

> Okay, thats crazy! And you know what? I had a similar experience, though nothing bit me...I was walking thru Frontierland and a freakin crocadile walks across the walkway  !! I was like "What the ***??  " That was scary!! They shouldnt be loose!! And there were those whooping cranes everywhere. I was like, "you know, if this croc is hungry right now, this could be a very traumatizing thing for people to see! Especially the little ones!"   Thankfully, nothing more was witnessed that day...we called security and they put it back in the pond that it belonged in  .



My pants would have been wet!! And it wouldnt be because of Splash Mountain either!!


----------



## nurseypoo5

MQuara said:
			
		

> What about somebody that cracks a tooth while eating a meal at Disney - should they be compensated as well?
> 
> It's definitely not your friend's fault she got bit by a snake but it's certainly not Disney's fault either.



Well I ate a Girlscout cookie about 15 yrs ago (the peanut butter ones lol..dont eat them anymore) had a rock in the cookie part and i broke my back tooth in half.  They atleast paid for my root canal.  I was happy nuff with that.

In regards to my friends snake bite...Yes they should have comped her for her incident.  Atleast comped her the 2 days of her package she lost due to it.  Just MHO tho


----------



## lorrainesy

TSR6 said:
			
		

> lorrainesy - You would probably be surprised at how well Disney is at returning lost and found for the sheer volume that goes through the lost and found system.




Well it certainly impressed meand restored my faith in people


----------



## Goobergal99

MeggP said:
			
		

> I guess what gets me the most is the folks at WDW who act like they're the only ones who ever planned a WDW vacation and it's only special for them. So the fact that they paid for it entitles them to behave how ever they want!




I totally agree with this statement. Like we aren't all trying to get a piece of the Disney Magic


----------



## Tony Toon

Goobergal99 said:
			
		

> I totally agree with this statement. Like we aren't all trying to get a piece of the Disney Magic



The sad thing is though that folk who behave this way are generally the ones who don't understand and will probably never understand what you mean by the term "Disney Magic".   To them sadly, WDW is just another theme park   .


----------



## WDWtinkbell1982

OK do you want Shocking and Scary?  Last year, my family was riding Splash Mountain.  Along with us was another family, 2 late teen girls, one late teen boy (about 17-18), and a father sitting in the 1st 2 rows in front of us.

During the ride, the boy would grab onto the side and scenery trying to rock the log back and forth...trying to tip the log.  He picked things out of the water, including a water-looged visor he promptly put on his head (YUCK) 

Then they all engaged in a water fight...leaning way over the boat...flinging water at each other and us!  I finally had enough!  I very firmly told them to "knock it off!"  Then they started throwing water on us! Not just flicking water...I mean handfuls of water...right at us! The "father" just sat there...watched and laughed.

The cherry on the top was the boy decided to stand up at the top of the major drop!  During this entire ride, he put his life in danger...and my family's!  

By the end of the ride, I was visiblly shaking.  As we exited the ride, we alerted a CM...who called over what seemed to be a supervisor.  We told all that had happened...and he kind of just stood there....so I went out to the exit area and found them standing by the restrooms and pointed them out...so he had no choice but to act.  He approached them...but they remained in the park. 

I honestly thought that if a guest acted like these guests did, endangering your life and someone else's that Disney would throw you out of the park!


----------



## SpectroMagic*o*

nurseypoo5 said:
			
		

> My pants would have been wet!! And it wouldnt be because of Splash Mountain either!!



LOL!  !


----------



## nurseypoo5

Goobergal99 said:
			
		

> I totally agree with this statement. Like we aren't all trying to get a piece of the Disney Magic




oh noooooo...I'm telling you right now..I want 2 pieces of Magic darnit!!!


----------



## jann1033

nurseypoo5 said:
			
		

> An injury occurred on thier property.  Its a simple as that really.  Same as if a nieghbor slips and falls on the rain puddle God made on your front porch.
> 
> The thing is she lost 2 days of vacation, which we all know is quite a bunch of time to miss out, not to mention the cost of 7 people leaving the water park that day, 5 children, the other adult didnt want to watch them all alone, (we all have saved, scrimped, and planned this to death) and should have been compensated for her time and yes, in good faith her pain.  Its not like she was bothering the snake, she was just walking past it.
> 
> Thank God it bit her and not a 2 yr old child.



 not sure about in fl but in our state you'd have to prove negligence ie you spilled the water and didn't clean it up...(i know this as i fell down a flight of steps where the concrete was broken and the light was not on in a public place and since it was Jan, they got off by claiming it was wet due to snow/ ice causing my fall ( i had a lousy lawyer who never checked that it was atypically 70 degrees the few  days before and therefore no snow/ice around) and they fixed the light). so since you are outside in wdw, it would seem hard to expect no wildlife to be around.


----------



## fancythemouse

Moosysmom said:
			
		

> He sat behind me grumbling loudly, and I noticed that him and his daughters were wearing W.W.J.D. bracelots.  At that point, I pointed to my own, and told him that he should truly try to be more Christian and to keep his mouth quiet for the rest of us to enjoy the show.  He did shut up at that point, but I felt the daggers in my back for the whole show.
> 
> Oh well,



BRAVO!    As a fellow christian I applaud you. Seriously some people should just not tell anyone they are "christian" in fear of giving christians a bad name.


----------



## Tony Toon

nurseypoo5 said:
			
		

> oh noooooo...I'm telling you right now..I want 2 pieces of Magic darnit!!!



You see - that's exactly what I mean.   Some people - self, self, self.



....... just joking - there's more than enough to go around several times.


----------



## Renee1061

Last week, we were leaving Animal Kingdom, and walking in front of us were a man & his wife with what I assume where their grandchildren.  The man was pushing a stroller with a little girl (around 4), and the woman was pulling a small Pullman-type suitcase with a little boy (around 2 or 3) sitting in it!  The top of the suitcase was unzipped and pushed into the suitcase and the little boy was sitting inside it and the woman was dragging him behind her.  He was asleep and fell out twice before we got to the bus stop.  A couple of mornings later, I was sitting outside the guest laundry waiting on my clothes to dry, and the same family passed by, headed out to the parks for the day, still pulling the little boy in the suitcase.  I hope he didnt get hurt!


----------



## MareQ

Renee1061 said:
			
		

> Last week, we were leaving Animal Kingdom, and walking in front of us were a man & his wife with what I assume where their grandchildren.  The man was pushing a stroller with a little girl (around 4), and the woman was pulling a small Pullman-type suitcase with a little boy (around 2 or 3) sitting in it!  The top of the suitcase was unzipped and pushed into the suitcase and the little boy was sitting inside it and the woman was dragging him behind her.  He was asleep and fell out twice before we got to the bus stop.  A couple of mornings later, I was sitting outside the guest laundry waiting on my clothes to dry, and the same family passed by, headed out to the parks for the day, still pulling the little boy in the suitcase.  I hope he didnt get hurt!



I wonder how they got through security and walked through the parks like that considering that Disney doesn't allow anybody to use anything that needs to be pulled behind them while in the parks.


----------



## awesomepinktink




----------



## zuzu310

I have thoroughly enjoyed reading this board. I have 2 instances.
1) On our honeymoon, we stayed in a non-Disney hotel (BIG MISTAKE!). Anyways they picked us up in the parking lot of Disney and this family pulls up with one son in a wheelchair (the fold-up variety). The son proceeds to get out of the chair, helps fold it up and stores it in the compartment of the bus. I mean he was walking around. I think he was healthier than me. Welll over the next few days the same family showed up with a different person in the chair each time. I was so angry and then they were LOUD on the bus. So loud you could barely stand it...How would they feel if someone in their family truly needed that chair?
2) My mom's first trip to Disney was last year and we sat down on Main Street 1 and 1/2 hours early for Spectromagic. Some woman shows up 5 minutes before the parade starts and proceeds to seat her enormously big for his age 13 year old son between me and the child next to me. Then he proceeds to hang halfway off of the sidewalk so he is in the way of picture taking. He finally gets so bored he just gets up and leaves. AAAAGHHHH! That made me so mad. If you want your kids to have prime seats then sit there early enough. Just because my mom and I didn't come with kids doesn't mean that we can't enjoy the magic just as much. I swear sometimes people act entitled to special privileges at Disney because they have kids with them. EVERYONE is entitled to Disney magic!


----------



## x.laura.x

bump!


----------



## my_try

bump!


----------



## CdnDisneyFan

Bump!


----------



## Syrreal

I'll be there later this week.  We'll see if I have anything to report back


----------



## Goobergal99

Is anyone here waiting for someone to say "Hey, That was me!"


----------



## dbenlee

Actually, I have been waiting for someone to post that a story told on this thread was about them.  Thought it would be interesting to hear the other side fo the story.


----------



## Goobergal99

I actually think their was a post earlier made by someone syaing that they check the posts frequently to see if any are about their family   

Which reminds me, It always makes me smile to see a big family @ WDW. Last year when we were there, there was a family at Chef Mickeys of a mom and dad and their four   's my DH just smiled the whole time because the Dad was like this big teddy bear. After dinner my DH went up to him and said how much fun he was having watching them and asked how many bathrooms they had at their house, The guy just laughed and My DH responded with a "That's why we only have one, b/c I know we would end up with all the girls and IMO there is already to much estrogen around" The guy thought he was pretty funny and said he wouldnt trade it for the world   

My mom came form a family of 4 girls as well, so my DH is probably right about his prediction, although he is form a family of 4 boys and a girl so who knows. Ok I am done babbling back to our regulary scheduled programming of peeing in public


----------



## MASHELL

A couple of things that shock me are the MASSIVE backpacks and/or strollers people take to the parks. I have been on buses that were full and someone will be sitting in a seat and have there backpack or stroller taking up another seat.  When we arrive at our destination, usually that person just steps off the bus and then HAVE to open the stroller at the bottom step and place his little darling in it.  Can't they move away a few steps and let people off first???  They rent strollers at all the parks, and just how much stuff do you have to carry to an amusement park that you need a huge backpack???


----------



## Goobergal99

MASHELL said:
			
		

> A couple of things that shock me are the MASSIVE backpacks and/or strollers people take to the parks. I have been on buses that were full and someone will be sitting in a seat and have there backpack or stroller taking up another seat.  When we arrive at our destination, usually that person just steps off the bus and then HAVE to open the stroller at the bottom step and place his little darling in it.  Can't they move away a few steps and let people off first???  They rent strollers at all the parks, and just how much stuff do you have to carry to an amusement park that you need a huge backpack???



This doesn't shock me as much as annoy me. But then again I am shocked at how many ppl don't give up their seats for the elderly. But to play devils advocate maybe they just aren't accustomed to the whole bus thing, I live in the city so public transportation as always been a part of my life.


----------



## sara74

MASHELL said:
			
		

> A couple of things that shock me are the MASSIVE backpacks and/or strollers people take to the parks. I have been on buses that were full and someone will be sitting in a seat and have there backpack or stroller taking up another seat.  When we arrive at our destination, usually that person just steps off the bus and then HAVE to open the stroller at the bottom step and place his little darling in it.  Can't they move away a few steps and let people off first???  They rent strollers at all the parks, and just how much stuff do you have to carry to an amusement park that you need a huge backpack???



Yep, they rent hard plastic, non reclining double strollers at the parks for $18 a day.  Not an option for our family for our trip.  1) 3 days at disney without going to the parks, just Downtown Disney, minigolf and the resort - which was CBR for those 3 days.  Needed a stroller at CBR for sure.  Or should I carry the 30 lb 2 year old to get lunch from Aruba to OPR?  Did I mention that DH was in Miami for a conference and I am 6 months PG?
2) If we don't bring our stroller from home then no stroller at JFK for our flights.  No fun with a 2 year old, a four year old and an early AM flight!
3) NO reclining on WDW strollers = no real naps for a little one.  DS's seat recline flat so he could take an hours nap without his neck at a horrible angle while DH and DD rode BTMR and Splash and I hung out people watching. 

There are 3 good reasons we brought our stroller.  And sure it is big and bulky.  But we did try to get out of the way to load and unload the little ones, and tried to have it all ready to go when the bus showed up so as not to delay other people's trips.  Funny, I thought everyone we ran into on the buses was very helpful and nice.  Wonder how many people were really cursing us under their breaths!


----------



## Philadisney

dbenlee said:
			
		

> Actually, I have been waiting for someone to post that a story told on this thread was about them.  Thought it would be interesting to hear the other side fo the story.



 in my trip report last year, i wrote about how an adorable little boy sat behind my friend and I on barnstormer and, after riding two times, turned to his dad and said "i liked it, but i'm done with it." my friend and i thought that was so cute, and so perfectly summed up how tired we felt after the long wonderful day, that we repeated the phrase throughout the trip. the boy's parent read my report and commented on it - quite a coincidence! so ya never know!


----------



## a*lil*bit*goofy

sara74 said:
			
		

> Yep, they rent hard plastic, non reclining double strollers at the parks for $18 a day.  Not an option for our family for our trip.  1) 3 days at disney without going to the parks, just Downtown Disney, minigolf and the resort - which was CBR for those 3 days.  Needed a stroller at CBR for sure.  Or should I carry the 30 lb 2 year old to get lunch from Aruba to OPR?  Did I mention that DH was in Miami for a conference and I am 6 months PG?
> 2) If we don't bring our stroller from home then no stroller at JFK for our flights.  No fun with a 2 year old, a four year old and an early AM flight!
> 3) NO reclining on WDW strollers = no real naps for a little one.  DS's seat recline flat so he could take an hours nap without his neck at a horrible angle while DH and DD rode BTMR and Splash and I hung out people watching.
> 
> There are 3 good reasons we brought our stroller.  And sure it is big and bulky.  But we did try to get out of the way to load and unload the little ones, and tried to have it all ready to go when the bus showed up so as not to delay other people's trips.  Funny, I thought everyone we ran into on the buses was very helpful and nice.  Wonder how many people were really cursing us under their breaths!



 

I think you took what the OP considered to be shocking too personally. As parents we have all been there.  But I think that there are enough threads on "take a stroller or rent one" that you can put your comments there. 

OK PEOPLE nothing to see here!  Let's keep this thread open, with no more warnings, not sure if the thread can handle it.


----------



## Luv'sTink

People are amazing sometimes!


----------



## ton80

YES THAT THIS POST IS STILL GOING LOLOLOL...  


9/98 DIXIE LAND.
9/99 ALL STAR SPORTS
05/01 OFF SITE
11/04 BWV
03/05 AKL
11/05 SSR 
11/06 BCV


----------



## Kimberly815

I will be in WDW on Monday, and I will keep my eyes peeled for shocks and report back.


----------



## MASHELL

Didn't mean to step on your toes, but I took small children to the parks 25 years ago and we rented the strollers, or took our own umbrella stroller, and the kids were just fine. We are getting ready to take my 1year old granddaughter in December.  But we travel light and don't want to have to keep up with so much stuff, or worry about things getting stolen.  Lighten up the load, you'll be less stressed.


----------



## MareQ

MASHELL said:
			
		

> Didn't mean to step on your toes, but I took small children to the parks 25 years ago and we rented the strollers, or took our own umbrella stroller, and the kids were just fine. We are getting ready to take my 1year old granddaughter in December.  But we travel light and don't want to have to keep up with so much stuff, or worry about things getting stolen.  Lighten up the load, you'll be less stressed.




25 years ago there was only 1 park - the "world" is MUCH different now. 

Every family is different and what every family may need during the day is different also. What works for you may not work for other families and that's ok.


----------



## AnaheimGirl

sara74 said:
			
		

> There are 3 good reasons we brought our stroller.  And sure it is big and bulky.  *But we did try to get out of the way to load and unload the little ones, and tried to have it all ready to go when the bus showed up so as not to delay other people's trips.*  Funny, I thought everyone we ran into on the buses was very helpful and nice.  Wonder how many people were really cursing us under their breaths!


  Bolding mine.

Sara, based on what you said, the shocked person wasn't talking about you or people like you at all.    I highly doubt if anyone was cursing you under their breath, and if they did, after being courteous with your stroller, well, that's what would have shocked me.  

We always bring our own stroller, too, for the same reasons as you, and are courteous with it, too.   We have in the past had backpacks that some might consider large, because we had to carry diapers in it.    But we didn't swing them around haphazardly or give them their own seat on the bus, so I know these posts don't apply to me.   I imagine they don't apply to you, either.


----------



## Kath2003

TBH it's all about consideration.

There are thousands of families with strollers in WDW at any one time. There are, however, only a few muppets who don't think outside their own little bubble and realise that other people are trying to enjoy the parks just as they are. These are the people who block walkways, swing a backpack in your face or ram their stroller into your ankles. Thankfully, these people are few and far between.

But, like everything, a few bad apples spoil the whole bunch. There are far far more reasonable and considerate people out there, but it's the arrogant ones you remember


----------



## MASHELL

I am aware of how different the world is now.  I have been to WDW over 25 times in the past 31 years, stayed onsite and offsite, and taken my children from infant to adult.  I am just amazed at how much we think kids need, (and we try to think of everything) but in actuality they need very little, just to be warm/cool, dry, fed and loved. Just how many times have you packed and found at the end of the day, that you needed less that half of what you had? That's all I'm saying, lighten the load, you'll be much happier!


----------



## jjarman

MASHELL said:
			
		

> I am aware of how different the world is now.  I have been to WDW over 25 times in the past 31 years, stayed onsite and offsite, and taken my children from infant to adult.  I am just amazed at how much we think kids need, (and we try to think of everything) but in actuality they need very little, just to be warm/cool, dry, fed and loved. Just how many times have you packed and found at the end of the day, that you needed less that half of what you had? That's all I'm saying, lighten the load, you'll be much happier!



That is so true.  My second trip was as an 11 year old.  My mother took me, DB6 and DB16.  There are pictures of us all in the parks and, God forbid, no stroller, no ice chest, no drink bottles, no first aid kit, no campfire materials, no rolling backpack, not even a fanny pack on any of the 4 of us.  I'm sure my mother brought her purse but that is all we brought.  How did we ever manage?  LOL


----------



## Ava

I don't know if this really fits the theme of this thread, but it's a funny story nonetheless. My partner and I were in WDW a couple weeks ago, and had dinner at Bluezoo at the Dolphin one evening. We'd just ordered our meal and were chatting when in walked the Burger King. No joke, someone dressed in the full Burger King costume, accompanied by two escorts in sequined cocktail dresses. (We had another word to call them, but we'll keep it G-rated here.) Turns out the group in the private room, which we were seated right outside of, was a conference of BK execs. The Burger King went inside and we could see him and his "girls" taking photos with the execs. It was funny and creepy all at the same time, and definitely the weirdest, most "shocking" thing we saw during our trip.


----------



## WishingOnAStar

Ava said:
			
		

> I don't know if this really fits the theme of this thread, but it's a funny story nonetheless. My partner and I were in WDW a couple weeks ago, and had dinner at Bluezoo at the Dolphin one evening. We'd just ordered our meal and were chatting when in walked the Burger King. No joke, someone dressed in the full Burger King costume, accompanied by two escorts in sequined cocktail dresses. (We had another word to call them, but we'll keep it G-rated here.) Turns out the group in the private room, which we were seated right outside of, was a conference of BK execs. The Burger King went inside and we could see him and his "girls" taking photos with the execs. It was funny and creepy all at the same time, and definitely the weirdest, most "shocking" thing we saw during our trip.



OMG    I am terrified of that Burger King guy- he gives me nightmares!! LOL  That would have ruined my night for sure!


----------



## Renee1061

Ava said:
			
		

> No joke, someone dressed in the full Burger King costume, accompanied by two escorts in sequined cocktail dresses. (We had another word to call them, but we'll keep it G-rated here.)



So that's why he's always got that big ole smile on his face.


----------



## a*lil*bit*goofy

Ava said:
			
		

> I don't know if this really fits the theme of this thread, but it's a funny story nonetheless. My partner and I were in WDW a couple weeks ago, and had dinner at Bluezoo at the Dolphin one evening. We'd just ordered our meal and were chatting when in walked the Burger King. No joke, someone dressed in the full Burger King costume, accompanied by two escorts in sequined cocktail dresses. (We had another word to call them, but we'll keep it G-rated here.) Turns out the group in the private room, which we were seated right outside of, was a conference of BK execs. The Burger King went inside and we could see him and his "girls" taking photos with the execs. It was funny and creepy all at the same time, and definitely the weirdest, most "shocking" thing we saw during our trip.




OMG I LOVE IT LMAO! I would have asked to let me take his pic before he went inside. LMAO!  totally creepy but so funny none the less!


----------



## jann1033

jjarman said:
			
		

> That is so true.  My second trip was as an 11 year old.  My mother took me, DB6 and DB16.  There are pictures of us all in the parks and, God forbid, no stroller, no ice chest, no drink bottles, no first aid kit, no campfire materials, no rolling backpack, not even a fanny pack on any of the 4 of us.  I'm sure my mother brought her purse but that is all we brought.  How did we ever manage?  LOL



 our kids were almost 6 & 8 our first trip and they actually _walked _and all we took was what fit in our pockets ( still do 20+ yrs later... except for our camera but i'm getting a smaller one before next trip. i have to say that is generally shocking to me...seeing families who look like they are going on a wilderness trek, laden down and crabbing every step of the way ... all to save  a few cents on a bottle of water while spending $5000 to stay at the GF


----------



## SpectroMagic*o*

Ava said:
			
		

> I don't know if this really fits the theme of this thread, but it's a funny story nonetheless. My partner and I were in WDW a couple weeks ago, and had dinner at Bluezoo at the Dolphin one evening. We'd just ordered our meal and were chatting when in walked the Burger King. No joke, someone dressed in the full Burger King costume, accompanied by two escorts in sequined cocktail dresses. (We had another word to call them, but we'll keep it G-rated here.) Turns out the group in the private room, which we were seated right outside of, was a conference of BK execs. The Burger King went inside and we could see him and his "girls" taking photos with the execs. It was funny and creepy all at the same time, and definitely the weirdest, most "shocking" thing we saw during our trip.



That is the most hysterical thing I've ever heard, I wish I was there to see for myself! I just told my DBF this story cuz he LOVES the Burger King and he got such a kick out of it (He was supposed to be the Burger King for Halloween...except he lost his mask on that night so we had to make a quick change of plans)...great story, thanks!


----------



## MELSMICE

jann1033 said:
			
		

> our kids were almost 6 & 8 our first trip and they actually _walked _and all we took was what fit in our pockets ( still do 20+ yrs later... except for our camera but i'm getting a smaller one before next trip. i have to say that is generally shocking to me...seeing families who look like they are going on a wilderness trek, laden down and crabbing every step of the way ... all to save  a few cents on a bottle of water while spending $5000 to stay at the GF



Since our youngest twins were 5 we've done without the stroller also.  It was just too cumbersome.  We went to water bottle holders/fanny packs & sweatshirts around the waist if you thought you'd get cold.  

We're now down to a small over the shoulder purse for myself & sweatshirts around the waist for everyone else.  We breeze through the bag line & no one is complaining about having to carry anything!


----------



## Lcm2108

My DD works twice per week at MGM, Little Mermaid/Playhouse Disney.  There are so many shocking things that people do while at WDW I couldn't believe.

The thing that has me fuming mad though---last Sunday, a guest (thats what they call him but I have other words), poured a bottle of water over my daughters head.  She was working, in uniform (costumes, lol) and at Little Mermaid.  This obnoxious man kept asking her if she wanted water, over and over.  He told her if she didn't drink the water he would get, she would get wet.  He even stopped a manager and told them Ash would get wet if she didn't drink the water.

Well, lo and behold, the man bought a bottle water and when she didn't drink it (they can't), he poured it over her head.  

He went into the show.  After, she and a manager looked for him but couldn't find him.  Well, she needed to call security and press charges on him.  In fact, we don't think they (WDW) made enough effort to locate him.  I would have turned the lights on in the theater, made announcement someone assaulted a CM and found him, had him escorted out the park, and pressed charges.  I don't think he would have done this to a guy but picked on a young girl who he knew he could probably get away with the incident.  

You would think people would be HAPPY on vacation, not stupid!

Lisa


----------



## thptrek

Seeing the Burger King would have been great.  I would have run up to get a photo - Not with the King, just his princesses.


----------



## Joanna71985

Lcm2108 said:
			
		

> My DD works twice per week at MGM, Little Mermaid/Playhouse Disney.  There are so many shocking things that people do while at WDW I couldn't believe.
> 
> The thing that has me fuming mad though---last Sunday, a guest (thats what they call him but I have other words), poured a bottle of water over my daughters head.  She was working, in uniform (costumes, lol) and at Little Mermaid.  This obnoxious man kept asking her if she wanted water, over and over.  He told her if she didn't drink the water he would get, she would get wet.  He even stopped a manager and told them Ash would get wet if she didn't drink the water.
> 
> Well, lo and behold, the man bought a bottle water and when she didn't drink it (they can't), he poured it over her head.
> 
> He went into the show.  After, she and a manager looked for him but couldn't find him.  Well, she needed to call security and press charges on him.  In fact, we don't think they (WDW) made enough effort to locate him.  I would have turned the lights on in the theater, made announcement someone assaulted a CM and found him, had him escorted out the park, and pressed charges.  I don't think he would have done this to a guy but picked on a young girl who he knew he could probably get away with the incident.
> 
> You would think people would be HAPPY on vacation, not stupid!
> 
> Lisa



That is horrible!   I wish they could have done more for her.


----------



## aterriq

jann1033 said:
			
		

> our kids were almost 6 & 8 our first trip and they actually _walked _and all we took was what fit in our pockets ( still do 20+ yrs later... except for our camera but i'm getting a smaller one before next trip. i have to say that is generally shocking to me...seeing families who look like they are going on a wilderness trek, laden down and crabbing every step of the way ... all to save  a few cents on a bottle of water while spending $5000 to stay at the GF




This sounds like our family.  

Spent a lot on conceirge at CR on 14th floor but only bought our DDs one starter pack of pins for them which they had to share with mom and dad.

I was thinking then, how much did we spend on this vacation, but can't buy our DDs a second pin.


----------



## dwaters

I've been reading this thread in bits and pieces for a while and have almost been disappointed that I couldn't think of anything "shocking".

I remembered a few-

In March I went to The Land Pavillion in Epcot to get "Soarin'" fastpasses for our group (never got to use them    that's another story).
On the way down the escalators, I saw what looked like a homeless man sleeping on a bench (it was still morning).  He was wearing light colored pants and appeared to have had an "accident".  I had to look again.  It threw me off guard.
When I came back up he was gone, but I felt guilty for not checking on him or telling a CM.
It was Epcot.  It's not like someone can just wander in from downtown.  Maybe it was a tourist having medical problems  There didn't seem to be any family/friends with him.  I just wonder what it was all about.

A few days earlier in Animal Kingdom I saw a guy walking around with a T-Shirt with two hands pictured on it.  One was a middle finger and the other on was pointing straight ahead (---- You).  I was just more disappointed than shocked.  Do you HAVE to wear that to Disney?  For some I guess they get a kick out of "getting away with it" or maybe they just don't have a clue how offensive that is to some.  (More likely the former).


----------



## vellamint

dwaters said:
			
		

> A few days earlier in Animal Kingdom I saw a guy walking around with a T-Shirt with two hands pictured on it.  One was a middle finger and the other on was pointing straight ahead (---- You).  I was just more disappointed than shocked.  Do you HAVE to wear that to Disney?  For some I guess they get a kick out of "getting away with it" or maybe they just don't have a clue how offensive that is to some.  (More likely the former).




I thought this was not allowed as it is a family friendly park....!?!?


----------



## UrsulasShadow

dwaters said:
			
		

> In March I went to The Land Pavillion in Epcot to get "Soarin'" fastpasses for our group (never got to use them    that's another story).
> On the way down the escalators, I saw what looked like a homeless man sleeping on a bench (it was still morning).  He was wearing light colored pants and appeared to have had an "accident".  I had to look again.  It threw me off guard.
> When I came back up he was gone, but I felt guilty for not checking on him or telling a CM.
> It was Epcot.  It's not like someone can just wander in from downtown.  Maybe it was a tourist having medical problems  There didn't seem to be any family/friends with him.  I just wonder what it was all about.


Wonder if it was an "elderly relative" dump...



> A few days earlier in Animal Kingdom I saw a guy walking around with a T-Shirt with two hands pictured on it.  One was a middle finger and the other on was pointing straight ahead (---- You).  I was just more disappointed than shocked.  Do you HAVE to wear that to Disney?  For some I guess they get a kick out of "getting away with it" or maybe they just don't have a clue how offensive that is to some.  (More likely the former).



I think it might have been fun to "accidentally" squirt a good quantity of ketchup all over the front of that shirt.


----------



## CBCit

Last week at AK I was in line for ice cream when a four or five year old boy told his Mom in line in front of me that he had to go the bathroom. She pointed to some bushes across the path from us, next to a souvenir stand and calmly watched while he walked over, pulled his pants down and urinated. This was not even behind anything, but in plain sight. She must have felt my eyes staring into the back of her head because she looked at me, gave a litlle smile and shrugged. I have a 15 year old son and I NEVER let him do such a thing, no matter where we were or what we were doing I found him a bathroom in time!


----------



## philaround

After 3 years on these boards I finally have a shocking moment to post. On Sunday 4/30 while at the MK my DW, DD, DGS, and I stopped at Pecos Bill's for our evening meal. While my DW and DD got the food I took a quick ride on BTM. I got back to Pecos Bill's just as they were sitting down. My wife went off to the fixin's bar with her burger and did not come back for quite a while. Since my DD had also gone to the fixin's bar a few minutes after DW I was alone at the table with my DGS and his chicken strips so I could not go looking for them. They got back to our table about 10 minutes later with this story. A couple had parked themselves right in front of the fixin's bar and loaded their burgers up and proceeded to eat them right there in front of the bar. Everytime the fixin's got a little skimpy on their burgers they would fill them up again and keep on eating. I guess they thought it was like the Sushi Bar at a fancy Japanese restaurant.


----------



## dbenlee

vellamint said:
			
		

> I thought this was not allowed as it is a family friendly park....!?!?




There was a day when DL was first opened that someone wearing a shirt like that would not have been admitted.


----------



## MELSMICE

dbenlee said:
			
		

> There was a day when DL was first opened that someone wearing a shirt like that would not have been admitted.



It's too bad the person was admitted this time.  Who knows, maybe they brought the shirt with them & changed when they got into the parks. 

Wearing that shirt shows so much class, doesn't it.


----------



## 2Princes2Princesses

Just got back from 10 days at Saratoga.

One of our shockers was seeing the bobcat!!  I had read on the boards about the Bobcat spotted at Port Orleans and on the banks of the river to DTD.

Last Wednesday morning, DH and I were on our balcony at SSR, about 6 am when across the grass trots a bobcat.

I knew right away what it was, but he was BIG.  Mutant bobcat.      We live in a rural area here, Marilla, and all the animals out here are HUGE, so we dubbed him the "Marilla bobcat"

Unfortunately, I sat there with my mouth hanging open and didn't get a pic.  We did pay much better attention walking home from DTD that night on the path.   

Very cool to see him...or her....I didn't get close enough to find out.


----------



## dwheatl

We were at DTD in Anaheim. My DD and I were in a shop. When we came out, my DH and DS are talking to security CMs, and some more are talking to a man sitting on a bench, looking through his wallet. It turns out the guy was a perv, and my husband and son caught him photographing the backside of a little girl about 7 or 8 who had bent over to tie her shoe. The CMs checked the creep's ID, then told him to leave and that they would be watching for him. They told my DH that they wouldn't call the police, because technically, the creep hadn't committed a crime.  
Something similar happened with our DD in Vegas. Keep an eye out around your kids (and everyone else's, too).


----------



## Yookeroo

UrsulasShadow said:
			
		

> I think it might have been fun to "accidentally" squirt a good quantity of ketchup all over the front of that shirt.


A little assault over a shirt?


----------



## philaround

dwheatl said:
			
		

> We were at DTD in Anaheim. My DD and I were in a shop. When we came out, my DH and DS are talking to security CMs, and some more are talking to a man sitting on a bench, looking through his wallet. It turns out the guy was a perv, and my husband and son caught him photographing the backside of a little girl about 7 or 8 who had bent over to tie her shoe. The CMs checked the creep's ID, then told him to leave and that they would be watching for him. They told my DH that they wouldn't call the police, because technically, the creep hadn't committed a crime.
> Something similar happened with our DD in Vegas. Keep an eye out around your kids (and everyone else's, too).



We [DW,DD,DGS, and I] just got back from 10 days at WDW. This was my first trip in an ECV so I had a point of view I had never had before. On the 2nd or 3rd day, after having heard a news report about a pedophile on the TV news that morning, I had the horrible thought of just how many provocative photos of young children taken at WDW were destined to show up on child porno sites.


----------



## vellamint

dwheatl said:
			
		

> We were at DTD in Anaheim. My DD and I were in a shop. When we came out, my DH and DS are talking to security CMs, and some more are talking to a man sitting on a bench, looking through his wallet. It turns out the guy was a perv, and my husband and son caught him photographing the backside of a little girl about 7 or 8 who had bent over to tie her shoe. The CMs checked the creep's ID, then told him to leave and that they would be watching for him. They told my DH that they wouldn't call the police, because technically, the creep hadn't committed a crime.
> Something similar happened with our DD in Vegas. Keep an eye out around your kids (and everyone else's, too).




I dont want to believe that this is not considered a crime........


----------



## hellokitty86

Just subscribing!!


----------



## SpectroMagic*o*

dwheatl said:
			
		

> We were at DTD in Anaheim. My DD and I were in a shop. When we came out, my DH and DS are talking to security CMs, and some more are talking to a man sitting on a bench, looking through his wallet. It turns out the guy was a perv, and my husband and son caught him photographing the backside of a little girl about 7 or 8 who had bent over to tie her shoe. The CMs checked the creep's ID, then told him to leave and that they would be watching for him. They told my DH that they wouldn't call the police, because technically, the creep hadn't committed a crime.
> Something similar happened with our DD in Vegas. Keep an eye out around your kids (and everyone else's, too).



They just let him walk away???!!! People dedicate their lives to getting these pervs behing bars...there's even a new show dedicated to JUST that! These pervs who try to lure young kids to a hotel but the hotel is a fake set up by the show to catch these guys and they arrest them right there. I think what he did was a crime, I would feel violated and I'm an adult...imagine how sick and violated a child would feel. Now he's just walking the stree violating other children...I hope they atleast took his camera!


----------



## HooKooDooKu

In most places, there are no laws against taking "inappropriate" pictures in public places.  A few years ago, a guy that was caught taking pictures up women's skirts (perhaps with a camera on his shoes or something) at a shopping mall.  The story made national news when the police realized there was no crime they could charge him with.  Since then, some states and cities laws have been enacted to prohibit such activity.  But I don't think even those laws would come into play when someone takes a picture of an activity occuring in public.  So as inappropriate as such pictures were, I'm afraid there's no basic to arrest or seize the camera of someone taking pictures of kids in public.  So like another poster said... "watch your kids".


----------



## snusnu

LINCLAIRE said:
			
		

> I couldn't understand what he meant until he pointed his finger next to me only to find this huge buzzard-like bird eating my husband's lunch.!!!
> This thing was inches away from me but I was admiring the scenery and did not notice!!



Hee!  That's just such a wonderful visual.  What a hoot!


----------



## Prettybluebunny

Personaly I've never been to any WDW attractions or anything. Sad really,but now I'm not so sure if I want to go.I guess I should though, just bc I have heard these things doesnt give me a reson to daprive my future children from all that joy.I guess I'll start packing my bagslol


----------



## mitros

Huh?????


----------



## BonnieA

Just got back yesterday.  Didn't see any rude people, line jumpers, public urination, stroller nazis,  and believe me, I was looking.  But what I did see was some crazy young adults who decided they couldn't see illuminations from where they were standing.  So they decided to climb on the big boulder formations that are located at the edge of the water in front of the Canada pavilion.  It was not only distracting to those of us trying to watch the show, it was DANGEROUS to those idiots.  They weren't spotted by the CM's for a few minutes but were then told to get down.  And guess who would have been sued if one of these jerks slipped and broke a leg or worse.
Also saw 5 teenagers driving ECV's all together, forming figure 8's, ramming into each other on purpose. Sure didn't appear like they were being used in the matter in which they were intended, more like for fun and games.


----------



## LindsayDunn228

mitros said:
			
		

> Huh?????



Yeah, really.


----------



## NC State

mitros said:
			
		

> Huh?????




Double Huh?????


----------



## PhotobearSam

> personaly i've never been to any WDW attractions or any thing sad really,but now im not so sure if u want to go.i guess i should tho, just bc i have heard these thing doesnt give me a reson really to daprive my future children from all that joy.I guess ill start packing my bagslol



First off...SOmeone here needs to remember that we are not all 15 yrs old. 

I can't even read that without proper punctuation and I am far from being good with English gramar as I am French. When people from your own language have a problem reading what you wrote, review your writing style ASAP.


----------



## Barbers2005

HooKooDooKu said:
			
		

> In most places, there are no laws against taking "inappropriate" pictures in public places.



Unfortunately, that is totally true.  It isn't illegal to take pictures of whatever you want in a public place.  The only exceptions are places where you have a "reasonable expectation of privacy" (dressing rooms and restrooms, basically).


----------



## SnowWhite607

First of all I have used a leash for my daughter. We live near New Orleans and we attend Mardi Gras parades (me, sometimes DH and our 3 kids). If one wont sit in the stroller, we should leave and take all 3 back home? Or should I (being alone) leave them by themselves at the parade? I use a leash in these instances (a cord attached to my wrist and hers) and everyone is happy and gets to stay and enjoy the parades. I had much rather see a child on a leash (one made for that purpose - not a dog collar, etc) than smushed under a Mardi Gras float or hit by one of those runaway ECVs! 

The only shocking behavior I have previously seen has been the standard line cutting and shoving in front at parades. I am going back in June and will now what to look for now! 

I hope I dont make the DIS boards


----------



## tinkbel

About 3 years ago we were waiting to get into fantasy land.  They had ropes accross so you could not get in.  Everyone in the crowd was being really nice when a well dressed family of three duck under the rope.  The CM yelled after them nicely "ME LORD ME LADY NOT QUITE YET"  they replied back but we are staying at the Grand Floridan and the ran.

The second shocking event was last year when someone with a baby stroller actually rolled over my DD 6 while we were waiting for the light parade. The crowd including us  were sitting on the curb.  I know my daughter is small but that was crazy.  The walkway was only about 10 feet away.  I asked them if they knew what they just did and the mother said we just want to get out of here!  People are nuts.


----------



## jann1033

SnowWhite607 said:
			
		

> First of all I have used a leash for my daughter. We live near New Orleans and we attend Mardi Gras parades (me, sometimes DH and our 3 kids). If one wont sit in the stroller, we should leave and take all 3 back home? Or should I (being alone) leave them by themselves at the parade? I use a leash in these instances (a cord attached to my wrist and hers) and everyone is happy and gets to stay and enjoy the parades. I had much rather see a child on a leash (one made for that purpose - not a dog collar, etc) than smushed under a Mardi Gras float or hit by one of those runaway ECVs!


 i think one's adversions to a kiddie leash is directly proportionate to how fast the little one runs..my eldest disappeared in a flash , i didn't use one for her, but almost 30 yrs ago you didn't have to be quite so afraid of pedophiles etc..with grandbaby, also a sprinter and even worse a hider  , daughter and i were just discussing getting one since i can't run as fast anymore and the alternative is not a pretty thought...  so i might be on this thread..."nasty old woman had kid on a leash" in a few months


----------



## philaround

I've been debating if I should post this or not and decided that I would since it it the only truely shocking moment I have personally witnessed over my many trips to WDW. On Sunday 5/7 I was tooling thru the Furture World section of Epcot.  As I was coming up the Mickey's Gear store I saw an older couple [I am 60 so when I say older I mean older then me] heading my way. He was dressed rather conservetily in a button down short sleeve shirt, trousers, and leather shoes. She however was dressed in what at first appeared to be a black bikini bathing suit and a shear black beach throw over the top. As we got closer I got the distinct feeling that what I was looking at was a 60+ year old woman walking thru Epcot in her underwear.


----------



## Humphrey Bear

We are just back and had three shocks, one of them a funny one.

The funny one came while standing in the gift shop in the Poly that is near the Monorail platform.  A monorail pilot runs into the store and asks if he could have a coat hangar because he had locked himself out of his monorail and needed to get back in.  He said that it was his second time doing it and you just took the hanger and used it to push a button inside the window to unlock the front door.  We all were chuckling as he run back to his Monorail, hanger in hand.

The not so nice ones were:

While waiting for  Spectromagic at MK, a boy about 10  or 11 pushed his way up the front of the rope and sat down right in front of another ladies children who had been waiting in that spot for a while.  The woman asked the boy to at least move over a bit so her children could see, but he yelled at her saying " I'm not moving and I don't care if you like it or not because I am spoiled!  I do whatever I want!"  Everyone was a little shocked but let him be.

The weirdest shock was while waiting for the back seat on BTMRR.  There were three boys, their dad, and what appeared to be dad's new "Trophy" girlfriend.  She was a real knockout.  She was interacting with the boys in a strange way and finally looks at the youngest boy who looked about 12 and says to him " Slip me some tongue ".  She grabs his face and then kisses him passionately for about four or five seconds.  They all were laughing about it as they got on the ride, while I was glad my DS was looking the other way so I wouldn't have to try and explain that one to him!


----------



## DISNEYLOVER70

Humphrey Bear said:
			
		

> The weirdest shock was while waiting for the back seat on BTMRR.  There were three boys, their dad, and what appeared to be dad's new "Trophy" girlfriend.  She was a real knockout.  She was interacting with the boys in a strange way and finally looks at the youngest boy who looked about 12 and says to him " Slip me some tongue ".  She grabs his face and then kisses him passionately for about four or five seconds.  They all were laughing about it as they got on the ride, while I was glad my DS was looking the other way so I wouldn't have to try and explain that one to him!




Where are some people's minds????  I hope and pray that I never experience something like that.  I will be in Disney-jail for sure.....     Some people ........  
Thank goodness your son was looking the other way


----------



## NC State

Humphrey Bear said:
			
		

> The weirdest shock was while waiting for the back seat on BTMRR.  There were three boys, their dad, and what appeared to be dad's new "Trophy" girlfriend.  She was a real knockout.  She was interacting with the boys in a strange way and finally looks at the youngest boy who looked about 12 and says to him " Slip me some tongue ".  She grabs his face and then kisses him passionately for about four or five seconds.  They all were laughing about it as they got on the ride, while I was glad my DS was looking the other way so I wouldn't have to try and explain that one to him!




I wonder if the little boy's mother is aware this?  It's just sad.


----------



## mitros

That's a form a child abuse. What a sick couple!


----------



## CinRell

Not sure it was a shocker but was really frustrating....

We were leaving EPCOT and the line was SO long... I wasn't feeling well and ready to go.. anyway, a second bus pulled up and the gentleman driving the bus came to the rear area.. where the line was overflowing along the walkway and said here... starting with you ( several people ahead of us).. start loading my bus.
Was this right? I don't know. We ended up in front of those ahead of us.. we'd all been waiting about the same amount of time the park had JUST closed and it was raining and we were out in the rain... so we formed our new line and people in the other line still loading a bus started YELLING 
THIS IS BULL@#$)(*  THAT IS CR$(  YOU ARE ALL CUTTING.. swearing.. being REALLY mean about it... 
The driver who TOLD us to get on his bus kind of shrugged... he didn't seem to know what to do.. the others in line were seriously relentless and cursing us out.. children included... so I yelled back look.. the driver TOLD us to form a new line PLEASE do not yell at us.
The yelling took on a threatening tone and I seriously had to bite my tongue... no CM ever did anything. They just kind of looked on like "oops!"


----------



## TinyLolitaBunny

Humphrey Bear said:
			
		

> The weirdest shock was while waiting for the back seat on BTMRR.  There were three boys, their dad, and what appeared to be dad's new "Trophy" girlfriend.  She was a real knockout.  She was interacting with the boys in a strange way and finally looks at the youngest boy who looked about 12 and says to him " Slip me some tongue ".  She grabs his face and then kisses him passionately for about four or five seconds.  They all were laughing about it as they got on the ride, while I was glad my DS was looking the other way so I wouldn't have to try and explain that one to him!


  where do these people come from? i hope we dont see anything like that... ever...


----------



## TinyLolitaBunny

vellamint said:
			
		

> Originally Posted by dwaters
> A few days earlier in Animal Kingdom I saw a guy walking around with a T-Shirt with two hands pictured on it. One was a middle finger and the other on was pointing straight ahead (---- You). I was just more disappointed than shocked. Do you HAVE to wear that to Disney? For some I guess they get a kick out of "getting away with it" or maybe they just don't have a clue how offensive that is to some. (More likely the former).


I can't believe he got in and didn't get stopped by a cm wearing that shirt! even working at the build-a-bear workshop i have kicked people out for wearing things like that! people dont even pay to get into BABW! i hope someone caught him later and kicked him out or made him change/turn it inside out.


----------



## TinyLolitaBunny

Jaxs27 said:
			
		

> I really pushed this memory out of my head but it really irritated me at the time.  We were in Mickey's philharmonic with my dd who was 3.  When it started she really got into it.  She was reaching for Donald and just loved the heck out of it.  Well the grown man behind her said very loudly, "I can't see because that little brat won't stop jumping up."  I understood his irritation, but come on.  I then kept trying to keep her down and he kept on grumbling and it really ruined it for me.  She totally enjoyed it though and didn't even pay attention to him, so I was ok.  When we were leaving I shot him the worst possible look I could, his poor wife was beyond embarrassed.



When I was in Philharmagic, a man kept cursing, like just yelling out "f***" every once in a while. I couldnt believe how long the CMs allowed this to go on without doing anything about it.


----------



## vellamint

TinyLolitaBunny said:
			
		

> When I was in Philharmagic, a man kept cursing, like just yelling out "f***" every once in a while. I couldnt believe how long the CMs allowed this to go on without doing anything about it.



I know it doesnt make it better or okay for a family destination but I believe there is a disease in which people shout out vulgarities involuntarily and this man sounds like he may have it and if so it is involuntary.....sorry - could someone help me out with the name of this disease.......?


----------



## gssmks

I guess we have been lucky.  We have seen some of these things happen at other parks, but never at WDW.  We have been twice, one 11 day trip and one 9 day trip.  The only shocking thing that we saw happen actually happened to us and involved a CM.

My DD has had a history of complicated medical problems, and to make a long story short, at the time of our first trip to WDW had difficulties which included weakness and fatigue of the muscles in her arms and legs.  She could walk fine, but tired quickly.  I rented a stroller for her.  Thanks to these boards, I knew that if we wanted a good spot for Spectro Magic we would have to find a spot early.  We grabbed snacks and picked a spot along Main Street a full hour before the parade.   I pushed DD's stroller right up to the edge of the curb, behind the rope.  As the parade time approached, it became quite crowded.  We were a feet from one of the places where there was a gap in the rope to allow people to cross the street and get up on the curb.  Poeple began blocking this cross.  CMs kept coming over and asking them to clear the walk way that it had to remain open, and the people would leave, only to return when the CMs walked away.  One lady and her two children did this several times and were very rude about it.  Just as the parade started the woman and two children came again, a CM came over and told them that they had to step to the side and pushed them right in front of me, my DD, my DM and DDad.  I actually feel backwards and a man behind me caught me.  I looked at the CM and said, we have been standing here for an hour to make sure that my DD had no one in front of her.  She said, "I can't help it.  Your daughter should be standing if she can't see."  I said, "She was able to see until you put them in front of us and she can't stand through the entire parade."  The CM interrupted me and said, "She looks perfectly capable of standing to me"  and walked off.  My DD cried the whole time saying she couldn't see anything.  To make it worse the woman who was put in front of us made sure that she put her head, arm or something in every picture that I took.  She made sure that I knew she was doing it on purpose to.

Other than this one incident, we have experienced nothing but true magic at WDW.


----------



## Mortlives

vellamint said:
			
		

> I know it doesnt make it better or okay for a family destination but I believe there is a disease in which people shout out vulgarities involuntarily and this man sounds like he may have it and if so it is involuntary.....sorry - could someone help me out with the name of this disease.......?



It's called Tourette's Syndrome, and that's only one manifestation. There may also be nervous ticks, and/or odd noises. Not everyone who has it swears. As I understand it, the real kicker is that it gets worse the harder the patient tries to suppress it.


----------



## DebIreland

vellamint,

It's called Tourette Syndrome and you're right, involuntary repetitive use of swear words is often one of the symptoms so it could have been that. I saw a documentary on it recently and it was very sad - teenage kids suffering from Tourettes trying to cope with school - very tough.


----------



## MonkeyPants

vellamint said:
			
		

> I know it doesnt make it better or okay for a family destination but I believe there is a disease in which people shout out vulgarities involuntarily and this man sounds like he may have it and if so it is involuntary.....sorry - could someone help me out with the name of this disease.......?




Tourette Syndrome


----------



## gssmks

DebIreland said:
			
		

> vellamint,
> 
> It's called Tourette Syndrome and you're right, involuntary repetitive use of swear words is often one of the symptoms so it could have been that. I saw a documentary on it recently and it was very sad - teenage kids suffering from Tourettes trying to cope with school - very tough.



I have a nephew who has Tourettes.  He will be starting high school in the fall.  He was diagnosed several years ago and sees a specialist.  He has been put on medications to control the symptoms.  For him, it has completely stopped the involuntary actions, both verbal and physcial.  His doctor has told him and his parents that so long as he remains on his medications, and does not consume alcohol or drugs while taking the medications, he should not have any noticeable symptoms as an adult.  They have made great advances in this area.


----------



## SteeleTig

gssmks said:
			
		

> I have a nephew who has Tourettes.  He will be starting high school in the fall.  He was diagnosed several years ago and sees a specialist.  He has been put on medications to control the symptoms.  For him, it has completely stopped the involuntary actions, both verbal and physcial.  His doctor has told him and his parents that so long as he remains on his medications, and does not consume alcohol or drugs while taking the medications, he should not have any noticeable symptoms as an adult.  They have made great advances in this area.



I was the child wrangler (crazy theater title for what basically amounts to a babysitter) on an off-Broadway show a couple years ago and one of the boys in the cast had Tourette's. He was 9 years old at the time and also on medication to control his symptoms. The only thing I ever noticed was an occasional slight physical tick and a bit of stuttering (which may or may not have been from the Tourette's, I don't know). I don't think anyone else in the cast even knew there was anything "wrong" with him, I only knew because I was told so I'd be aware just in case. His father had it as well, and was also on medication and exhibited no symptoms. I'm guessing it's genetic?

EDIT: Oops, this is SteeleTig's partner Ava posting. I always forget to log her out when I post from home. Anyone know how to delete a post on here?


----------



## SpectroMagic*o*

Humphrey Bear said:
			
		

> The weirdest shock was while waiting for the back seat on BTMRR.  There were three boys, their dad, and what appeared to be dad's new "Trophy" girlfriend.  She was a real knockout.  She was interacting with the boys in a strange way and finally looks at the youngest boy who looked about 12 and says to him " Slip me some tongue ".  She grabs his face and then kisses him passionately for about four or five seconds.  They all were laughing about it as they got on the ride, while I was glad my DS was looking the other way so I wouldn't have to try and explain that one to him!



    EEEWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flora Fan

People certainly can be self-centered.

My ddad and I were waiting for the B&TB show at MGM.  He was riding an ECV so we had gotten in line very early.  There was another family there with three kids and a stroller who had planned ahead as well.  Well after waiting for 45 minutes, I decided there was enough time to run up the street to the restroom and back again before the rope dropped.  When I got back there were tons of people.  When I left ddad was right at the rope, when I got back there was a family in front of him and in front of the other family that had been waiting.  I said, rather loudly, "Man dad, what happened?"  He says, without missing a beat, "Well hon, they just started cutting in line in front of me...but it's ok because I'll just run them over."  Of course he would not have done this, but he did get a few smiles from the people around us.  

I really enjoyed his response.  It was enough to let the rude people know they were being selfish and yet it brought a smile to some faces.  I hope I can be as tactful if this type of thing should ever happen again.


----------



## gssmks

SteeleTig said:
			
		

> I was the child wrangler (crazy theater title for what basically amounts to a babysitter) on an off-Broadway show a couple years ago and one of the boys in the cast had Tourette's. He was 9 years old at the time and also on medication to control his symptoms. The only thing I ever noticed was an occasional slight physical tick and a bit of stuttering (which may or may not have been from the Tourette's, I don't know). I don't think anyone else in the cast even knew there was anything "wrong" with him, I only knew because I was told so I'd be aware just in case. His father had it as well, and was also on medication and exhibited no symptoms. I'm guessing it's genetic?
> 
> EDIT: Oops, this is SteeleTig's partner Ava posting. I always forget to log her out when I post from home. Anyone know how to delete a post on here?



Yes, it is genetic.  My brother does not have it, but two of my paternal uncles do.  One uncle also takes the medication and he also has no symptoms.  The other uncle does not take the medication but his symptoms are mild.  He has the physical ticks, but very few people notice them.  He does not do the involuntary utterances.  Apparently, different people have different levels of symptoms even if they do not take medications.


----------



## vellamint

Flora Fan said:
			
		

> People certainly can be self-centered.
> 
> My ddad and I were waiting for the B&TB show at MGM.  He was riding an ECV so we had gotten in line very early.  There was another family there with three kids and a stroller who had planned ahead as well.  Well after waiting for 45 minutes, I decided there was enough time to run up the street to the restroom and back again before the rope dropped.  When I got back there were tons of people.  When I left ddad was right at the rope, when I got back there was a family in front of him and in front of the other family that had been waiting.  I said, rather loudly, "Man dad, what happened?"  He says, without missing a beat, "Well hon, they just started cutting in line in front of me...but it's ok because I'll just run them over."  Of course he would not have done this, but he did get a few smiles from the people around us.
> 
> I really enjoyed his response.  It was enough to let the rude people know they were being selfish and yet it brought a smile to some faces.  I hope I can be as tactful if this type of thing should ever happen again.




GOOD for both of you!!!  (Did they move?)


----------



## SpectroMagic*o*

The thread on these DIS Boards entitled "Do People Really...???" is a complete shock (although truly fascinating and a guilty pleasure)...I suggest you check it out...it's amazing what some people will stoop to to make their point (you'll see what I mean if you check out the thread)...


----------



## bumperlove

Well I have a shocker from, I guess you could say, another point view....

My sister now 16 and doing wonderfully, was at the height of her problem years at 12.  She is 14 years younger than me and a bi-polar schizophrenic.  

We were at MGM behind the Great Movie Ride, when my sis had a complete melt-down.  She was fixated on my step-mother at the time and calling her every swear word in the book...and my sister has a huge book.  When she is in her "zone" she becomes very creative and, well, drunken sailors would blush at her language.  

So here we are...at the happiest place on earth and my sweet 12 year old blond haired, blue eyed sister is screaming at my step-mother.  Well what do my dad and I do...well we do what we have been trained and counseled to do...we walk away.  Yup, and the comments of disbelief that I heard from fellow Disney Travelers were many, though I never blamed them...the scene was not of the norm.  

My dad and I sat on the steps behind the Great Movie Ride and watched my poor step-mom as my sis wore herself out, both emotionally and physically.  She wasn't hurting herself or anyone else physically and that's what would have happened if we intervened.  After about 3 minutes (or what seemed like 3 years), my sister came back down to earth and we were able, at that point, to scoop her up quickly and bring her back to the resort.  

The thing that amazed me was that not one cm approached any of us.  We had notification and information from her doctor and therapist and we had one of those medical pass things from Disney, but we didn't need any of that since no one ever approached us.  I guess it was pretty awful sight.  I know we were all horribly embarrassed including my sister once she calmed down. 

Anyways, there's a story from those of us on the other side of the fence.


----------



## lyzziesmom

The most shocking thing that I can remember happened last September during the boat ride in Epcot from Future World over to World Showcase. The boat was not full, and my DD7, her father (my ex) and I sat on the outside part of the boat, along with an elderly couple and a young couple. The young woman was wearing what appeared to be a white crocheted bikini top, and let's just say... well... it was a cool day, add to that the chilly breeze from being on the back of a boat, and she left absolutely nothing to the imagination! (Chilly day + top full of holes!)  My ex loved the view.   , luckily DD was too distracted to notice.


----------



## DebIreland

bumperlove said:
			
		

> Well I have a shocker from, I guess you could say, another point view....
> 
> My sister now 16 and doing wonderfully, was at the height of her problem years at 12.  She is 14 years younger than me and a bi-polar schizophrenic.
> 
> We were at MGM behind the Great Movie Ride, when my sis had a complete melt-down.  She was fixated on my step-mother at the time and calling her every swear word in the book...and my sister has a huge book.  When she is in her "zone" she becomes very creative and, well, drunken sailors would blush at her language.
> 
> So here we are...at the happiest place on earth and my sweet 12 year old blond haired, blue eyed sister is screaming at my step-mother.  Well what do my dad and I do...well we do what we have been trained and counseled to do...we walk away.  Yup, and the comments of disbelief that I heard from fellow Disney Travelers were many, though I never blamed them...the scene was not of the norm.
> 
> My dad and I sat on the steps behind the Great Movie Ride and watched my poor step-mom as my sis wore herself out, both emotionally and physically.  She wasn't hurting herself or anyone else physically and that's what would have happened if we intervened.  After about 3 minutes (or what seemed like 3 years), my sister came back down to earth and we were able, at that point, to scoop her up quickly and bring her back to the resort.



I know it was years ago but still you deserve a big hug  I firmly believe (whether it's logical or not!) that people with extraordinary needs are often 'put' (be it by God or by nature) with families who can handle those needs and do the right thing like you and your Dad did at that moment. It just goes to show we never know what's really going on in people's lives and people can be too quick to judge.


----------



## DebIreland

gssmks said:
			
		

> I have a nephew who has Tourettes.  He will be starting high school in the fall.  He was diagnosed several years ago and sees a specialist.  He has been put on medications to control the symptoms.  For him, it has completely stopped the involuntary actions, both verbal and physcial.  His doctor has told him and his parents that so long as he remains on his medications, and does not consume alcohol or drugs while taking the medications, he should not have any noticeable symptoms as an adult.  They have made great advances in this area.



That's wonderful. I'm so pleased that it can be treated! Good luck to your nephew for his venture into high school.


----------



## BamaFan121s

When we were there last week, we saw an older lady in one of those rascals/weasles (?) get caught up in a crowd.  She reached out and started pushing people so she could get by.  No sorry, excuse me, nothing!

It also amazes me everytime a see a kid who *thinks* they are going to be able to outsmart a duck or rabbit and *catch* it.  (Like, what do you plan on doing with it if you _did_ actually catch one?  )


----------



## tinkerbellmom31

SpectroMagic*o* said:
			
		

> The thread on these DIS Boards entitled "Do People Really...???" is a complete shock (although truly fascinating and a guilty pleasure)...I suggest you check it out...it's amazing what some people will stoop to to make their point (you'll see what I mean if you check out the thread)...


 Could you post the link please? I can't seem to find it. TIA


----------



## HooKooDooKu

tinkerbellmom31 said:
			
		

> Could you post the link please? I can't seem to find it. TIA



Is this what we're looking for?

Do People Really...


----------



## Joanna71985

gssmks said:
			
		

> I guess we have been lucky.  We have seen some of these things happen at other parks, but never at WDW.  We have been twice, one 11 day trip and one 9 day trip.  The only shocking thing that we saw happen actually happened to us and involved a CM.
> 
> My DD has had a history of complicated medical problems, and to make a long story short, at the time of our first trip to WDW had difficulties which included weakness and fatigue of the muscles in her arms and legs.  She could walk fine, but tired quickly.  I rented a stroller for her.  Thanks to these boards, I knew that if we wanted a good spot for Spectro Magic we would have to find a spot early.  We grabbed snacks and picked a spot along Main Street a full hour before the parade.   I pushed DD's stroller right up to the edge of the curb, behind the rope.  As the parade time approached, it became quite crowded.  We were a feet from one of the places where there was a gap in the rope to allow people to cross the street and get up on the curb.  Poeple began blocking this cross.  CMs kept coming over and asking them to clear the walk way that it had to remain open, and the people would leave, only to return when the CMs walked away.  One lady and her two children did this several times and were very rude about it.  Just as the parade started the woman and two children came again, a CM came over and told them that they had to step to the side and pushed them right in front of me, my DD, my DM and DDad.  I actually feel backwards and a man behind me caught me.  I looked at the CM and said, we have been standing here for an hour to make sure that my DD had no one in front of her.  She said, "I can't help it.  Your daughter should be standing if she can't see."  I said, "She was able to see until you put them in front of us and she can't stand through the entire parade."  The CM interrupted me and said, "She looks perfectly capable of standing to me"  and walked off.  My DD cried the whole time saying she couldn't see anything.  To make it worse the woman who was put in front of us made sure that she put her head, arm or something in every picture that I took.  She made sure that I knew she was doing it on purpose to.
> 
> Other than this one incident, we have experienced nothing but true magic at WDW.



That is so sad. I am sorry that happened to you. And that was a totally rude thing the CM said.


----------



## gssmks

Joanna71985 said:
			
		

> That is so sad. I am sorry that happened to you. And that was a totally rude thing the CM said.



Yea!  I wish I had gone to guest services and complained.  At the time, I just didn't want it to ruin our trip.  The truth is that we had a wonderful trip other than this one incident.   Once I arrived home and thought about it, someone should have been told so that Disney can make sure that the parade is ruined for another family.  That was almost two years ago and from time to time my DD still mentions it.


----------



## mikymouse

During our recent visit in March 2006, the kids fell asleep in their strollers during the fireworks so we were in the unfortunate position of trying to catch the bus back to AKL with the crowds. The line was LONG and we had waited for several buses before we reached the beginning of the line. Buses kept passing us for other resorts so the whole line was getting a bit grumpy. When we finally ready to board the bus, the driver went to help a man in a wheelchair who just arrived to the line before letting the rest of us board. There was some equipment glitch... Then here is the shocker the man in the wheel chair stood up and LIFTED his wheel chair on the bus! The whole line was shocked as most of us had tired/sleeping children and had been standing in line so long we felt like we needed a wheelchair. There were a whole lot of nasty comments but I just thought... maybe this person has problems that were not obvious. Why did this person take advantage of special privledges when he obviously didn't need them! 

EDITED TO ADD
Gosh, I am sorry I posted this even though I found it shocking and it must read differently than I intended. Just so you know, I was reminding my DH and the rest of my line neighbors not to judge a book by it's cover. I am sure this person required needed the wheelchair and most likely has some very serious conditions that I am thankfully unaware. I am sure the man felt very badly as the crowd was VERY mean and he might have used to last ounce of energy to move his chair to speed up the process. 

Anyways not trying to get anyone upset but it was rather shocking... not just the lifting of the wheel chair but the complete nasty level of the crowd. I don't care how great "Wishes" are I will NEVER try to exit after the fireworks the whole crowd thing was really ugly and not at all magical. A real mob mentality that I found almost to be frightening, kinda like posting an unintentional "unkind" remark on the DIS... scary. On a side note, others have invisible illnesses but still wait in line so life is not fair no matter what your challenges.


----------



## MareQ

mikymouse said:
			
		

> During our recent visit in March 2006, the kids fell asleep in their strollers during the fireworks so we were in the unfortunate position of trying to catch the bus back to AKL with the crowds. The line was LONG and we had waited for several buses before we reached the beginning of the line. Buses kept passing us for other resorts so the whole line was getting a bit grumpy. When we finally ready to board the bus, the driver went to help a man in a wheelchair who just arrived to the line before letting the rest of us board. There was some equipment glitch... Then here is the shocker the man in the wheel chair stood up and LIFTED his wheel chair on the bus! The whole line was shocked as most of us had tired/sleeping children and had been standing in line so long we felt like we needed a wheelchair. There were a whole lot of nasty comments but I just thought... maybe this person has problems that were not obvious... like being selfish. Why did this person take advantage of special privledges when he obviously didn't need them! He could have at least sat in the comfort of his wheel chair until the lines were thinner!



*WOW!!! * First off - how on EARTH would you know that the man was being selfish @@ Seriously - are you suddenly judge and jury for all people with medical conditions - obvious or not? Just because the man could stand and lift his wheelchair doesn't under *ANY * circumstances mean he didn't need that wheelchiar and doesn't mean he didn't have a disabilty or health condition of some sort. Are you honestly under the impression that the only people that should be in  a wheelchair are people that cannot stand and lift things


----------



## LindsayDunn228

mikymouse said:
			
		

> During our recent visit in March 2006, the kids fell asleep in their strollers during the fireworks so we were in the unfortunate position of trying to catch the bus back to AKL with the crowds. The line was LONG and we had waited for several buses before we reached the beginning of the line. Buses kept passing us for other resorts so the whole line was getting a bit grumpy. When we finally ready to board the bus, the driver went to help a man in a wheelchair who just arrived to the line before letting the rest of us board. There was some equipment glitch... Then here is the shocker the man in the wheel chair stood up and LIFTED his wheel chair on the bus! The whole line was shocked as most of us had tired/sleeping children and had been standing in line so long we felt like we needed a wheelchair. There were a whole lot of nasty comments but I just thought... maybe this person has problems that were not obvious... like being selfish. Why did this person take advantage of special privledges when he obviously didn't need them! He could have at least sat in the comfort of his wheel chair until the lines were thinner!


Heh, I'm not even gonna touch this one.


----------



## mikymouse

Gosh, I am sorry I posted this even though I found it shocking and it must read differently than I intended. Just so you know, I was reminding my DH and the rest of my line neighbors not to judge a book by it's cover. I am sure this person required needed the wheelchair and most likely has some very serious conditions that I am thankfully unaware. I am sure the man felt very badly as the crowd was VERY mean and he might have used to last ounce of energy to move his chair to speed up the process. 

Anyways not trying to get anyone upset but it was rather shocking... not just the lifting of the wheel chair but the complete nasty level of the crowd. I don't care how great "Wishes" are I will NEVER try to exit after the fireworks the whole crowd thing was really ugly and not at all magical. A real mob mentality that I found almost to be frightening, kinda like posting an unintentional "unkind" remark on the DIS... scary.


----------



## Deluzy

Actually, I must agree with you MQuara.  My SIL has severe fibro myalsia and lupus (sorry, I'm a bad speller).  She needs a wheelchair in the parks and resort just so that she can get around and enjoy WDW like the rest of us. 

She couldn't get over what a blessing it was to be able to enjoy the parks and "keep up" with all of us!  Only a year before, we thought that there was no way for her to be able to join us in her condition.

However, there were a couple of times where we encountered bus problems such as the ones described and she would get out of the chair and either help the CM load it, or we would.  (Normally, we were able to help, but when it was busy, we would wait in line because we didn't want people to feel critical of us for getting on through the back door.)

So, it suffices to say, that not everything is as it appears.  My SIL "looks" very healthy when the reality is that she can only walk a few yards a day.


----------



## Poohnatic

mikymouse said:
			
		

> During our recent visit in March 2006, the kids fell asleep in their strollers during the fireworks so we were in the unfortunate position of trying to catch the bus back to AKL with the crowds. The line was LONG and we had waited for several buses before we reached the beginning of the line. Buses kept passing us for other resorts so the whole line was getting a bit grumpy. When we finally ready to board the bus, the driver went to help a man in a wheelchair who just arrived to the line before letting the rest of us board. There was some equipment glitch... Then here is the shocker the man in the wheel chair stood up and LIFTED his wheel chair on the bus! The whole line was shocked as most of us had tired/sleeping children and had been standing in line so long we felt like we needed a wheelchair. There were a whole lot of nasty comments but I just thought... maybe this person has problems that were not obvious... like being selfish. Why did this person take advantage of special privledges when he obviously didn't need them! He could have at least sat in the comfort of his wheel chair until the lines were thinner!



FYI, people who need wheelchairs CAN stand and walk for short distances.  Not everyone in a chair is a para or quadraplegic.  SIL now has an ECV-she can walk,but due to congestive heart failure, a disintegrating hip and foot issues, she can't walk all day.   I guess it's bad that you see her walk around her van to load and unload hers and my MIL's ECVs.

MIL has arthritis of the spine.  She could walk all day, but it'd leave her bedridden for a couple of days.  

Then there's me.  In the past couple of years, I've had occasions where, in the efforts of being able to work, I spent my day off in a chair in the parks.  You would look at me and not know I had a problem-and most of the time, my problems are not an issue.  Once in a while, though, I've got to admit defeat and take the chair. so that my kids don't miss out on a promised day in the parks.

Never presume because someone can stand, walk or lift, that they are not in need of that chair.  

Suzanne


----------



## LVE_HBRDN

Had a rather comical shock at DL a few years back.  I was walking near Splash Mountain when I felt a weight on my jacket that was tied around my waist.  I looked down and somebody's car keys (with a remote control door unlock) was hanging on the draw strings.      I couldn't believe it.  I was rather embarrassed to hand the key's over to the CM.


----------



## deany

We are going to WDW this October and I have really mixed feelings. I have been diagnosed with rheumatoid arthritis and my joints get so sore and swollen. I am going to have to use a wheelchair in the parks - and I just hate the thought. But what the heck, at least I get to go. I can still walk, up to 1/2 mile on some days, but I am really sore for days afterwards and I will do permanent damage to my joints.

Now the funny part:
And this was a shocker! I was with my DH and 3 kids for our first ever visit to Epcot in 1994. I was outside the Japan pavilion, totally enjoying myself when SPLAT!! someone threw something at my shoulder. What the heck?? I guess there must have been a huge bird flying by and did he ever let loose! All over my nice clean white t-shirt. My family just broke up in hysterics and I was fuming mad. What to do?? Still half a day left for the parks. Well, I did the only possible thing. I went inside to the closest washroom, took off my t-shirt and washed it out completely in the sink, rinsed out the sink VERY well with soap and water, then put it back on soaking wet. (Yes, I could have bought a new one, and would have but it would have been so embarrassing going into a store looking like that). It has taken a long time to be able to laugh at this story!!


----------



## jann1033

mikymouse said:
			
		

> During our recent visit in March 2006, the kids fell asleep in their strollers during the fireworks so we were in the unfortunate position of trying to catch the bus back to AKL with the crowds. The line was LONG and we had waited for several buses before we reached the beginning of the line. Buses kept passing us for other resorts so the whole line was getting a bit grumpy. When we finally ready to board the bus, the driver went to help a man in a wheelchair who just arrived to the line before letting the rest of us board. There was some equipment glitch... Then here is the shocker the man in the wheel chair stood up and LIFTED his wheel chair on the bus! The whole line was shocked as most of us had tired/sleeping children and had been standing in line so long we felt like we needed a wheelchair. There were a whole lot of nasty comments but I just thought... maybe this person has problems that were not obvious... like being selfish. Why did this person take advantage of special privledges when he obviously didn't need them! He could have at least sat in the comfort of his wheel chair until the lines were thinner!



i read the other comments and 
i'm sure you did not mean any harm, it's just like others, i have an invisible illness and we get sick of hearing comments about how lazy etc we are  right now i know our nov trip will not be doable for me with out some type of vehicle and i dread the insinuations, mean comments etc...( which has always kept me from using them before but this time unless something drastic changes it won't be a possiblity)

 just live and learn..these boards can be eyeopeners and hopefully make us all a little more aware everyone doesn't live in our same bubble. i know some of the autism threads have been eye openers to me since i never dealt with that, now i'll think twice before i think some kid "is a spoiled brat having a temper fit".
and if you hear a shocker after Nov about some nutty woman who mowed down someone with an ecv, it might be me...driving _well_ is not one of my attributes


----------



## 2Princes2Princesses

When I was in the FP line for EE, there was a woman in an ECV ahead of me...she was a REALLY bad driver.    Her daughter was in front of her, oblivious to how much trouble she was having.  People kept cutting through the line to walk by, and she was trying to go forward and it was just a mess.  So I put my DS on one side and I took the other to block people so this poor lady could try to pull the thing forward.  We both had our feet run over, but the 3 of us ended up laughing our butts off through the queue.

We get to the end, and I swear, she gets up to transfer and asks the CM, "Couldn't I just have walked in here?"  We were   !!!  She sat in front of us on the ride and was just a riot the whole time.

My DS asked why she had it if she could walk and I explained to him that she probably could not walk for a long time or stand in line for a long time.

I think the man lifting his WC on the bus was just trying to move things along for everyone waiting, rather than make them stand there longer.  ANd he may have spent the night in pain from lifting that chair.  A good friend of mine had back surgery and "helped" the WC van driver lift his chair because he felt bad......well, he ended up in bed for 3 days just from that 1 action.

So my rule is not to judge things I know nothing about.


----------



## brack

Poohnatic said:
			
		

> Never presume because someone can stand, walk or lift, that they are not in need of that chair.



For almost a decade I went to WDW with pain in my right hip from arthritis. Finally last June after a visit to WDW where the pain was too great I went home and had a total hip replacement. I now can walk with the best of them but before I often thought about a wheelchair or EV. I never did because of fear of the similiar comments listed in this thread. 

I am glad that I can again enjoy the parks but my solution does not work for everyone. Do not assume that everyone does not need these devices even if they appear to not need them.


----------



## thptrek

I think if I every would use a leash on my kids I would make sure that it was a dog collar with big metal spikes.


----------



## Dopey420

Standing in line for the Motor Speedway ride (which is totally lame and pollutes like crazy), I saw a little boy around 3 years old, whip it out and pee on a guy's leg.  The look on the guy's face was priceless.


----------



## Dopey420

Humphrey Bear said:
			
		

> We are just back and had three shocks, one of them a funny one.
> 
> The weirdest shock was while waiting for the back seat on BTMRR.  There were three boys, their dad, and what appeared to be dad's new "Trophy" girlfriend.  She was a real knockout.  She was interacting with the boys in a strange way and finally looks at the youngest boy who looked about 12 and says to him " Slip me some tongue ".  She grabs his face and then kisses him passionately for about four or five seconds.  They all were laughing about it as they got on the ride, while I was glad my DS was looking the other way so I wouldn't have to try and explain that one to him!



Whoa!  Step-Mom of the Year!!!


----------



## Dopey420

jann1033 said:
			
		

> i think one's adversions to a kiddie leash is directly proportionate to how fast the little one runs..my eldest disappeared in a flash , i didn't use one for her, but almost 30 yrs ago you didn't have to be quite so afraid of pedophiles etc..with grandbaby, also a sprinter and even worse a hider  , daughter and i were just discussing getting one since i can't run as fast anymore and the alternative is not a pretty thought...  so i might be on this thread..."nasty old woman had kid on a leash" in a few months



There were just as many pedophiles 30 years ago.  We just did not have the Internet and all this media to publicize it.


----------



## mommystieg

mikymouse said:
			
		

> I don't care how great "Wishes" are I will NEVER try to exit after the fireworks the whole crowd thing was really ugly and not at all magical.



ITA!! Our least magical memories involve leaving the Magic Kingdom after Wishes. Very frightening experience


----------



## gssmks

mommystieg said:
			
		

> ITA!! Our least magical memories involve leaving the Magic Kingdom after Wishes. Very frightening experience



You're not joking.  We did this one time, and one time only.  It was so bad, we finally managed to get all the way to the right on Main Street and when we reached the end we sat down on a bench and watch everyone go by.  Once most of the poeple where out of the park, we got up and went on to the bus.  We were in the main back of the line, back where there really was no line, for the bus but we were just happy to be alive.  When we finally got on a bus, there were probably just enough people left for one last bus in the line.  I vowed that I would never stay for closing again.  We are now planning to do it, but not at official closing.  We are going in Dec., and are planning to stay to the closing of a 3:00 a.m. EMH just to be able to say that we stayed in the park that long and partial to see if we will even be able to make ourselves stay that long.   I know, we must really like punishing ourselves.


----------



## Magic Carpet

Exiting MK after wishes is crazy.  It helps to cut through the emporium (starts at casey's all the way to the main entrance of the emporium, unless you have strollers/wheelchairs (that could be a problem).  Also, I understand some people have needs (wheelchair/ecv).  What I do not understand is why they can be led to the front of the line of rides/buses.  How come they cannot wait like the rest of us?  Also, I remember one time in college there was this handicap parking space right in front of my building (pop century).  A remember a girl parking in the space with a decal/hangtag & everything.  She however exited her veh & started to _rollerblade_ down the street.  Can someone explain that one to me?


----------



## Talking Hands

My oldest daughter actually did this at Ft Wilderness.  She caught a duck and brought it to show me.  I even have a pciture of her and the duck.  I then had her release it and it waddled away.


----------



## Tony Toon

We have exited after Wishes and agree with everything that folk have said.   Fortunately we are a tall family with older teenagers but I would hate to be caught up in it with small children.   Even worse - MUCH worse - is exiting after the 4th July MK celebrations.   Unbelievable!   Disney transport work manfully to keep everything moving but the term "herding cattle" comes to mind.   ..... oh, we're doing it again (4th July) in a few weeks - Oh Joy!


----------



## Goobergal99

Magic Carpet said:
			
		

> Exiting MK after wishes is crazy.  It helps to cut through the emporium (starts at casey's all the way to the main entrance of the emporium, unless you have strollers/wheelchairs (that could be a problem).  Also, I understand some people have needs (wheelchair/ecv).  What I do not understand is why they can be led to the front of the line of rides/buses.  How come they cannot wait like the rest of us?  Also, I remember one time in college there was this handicap parking space right in front of my building (pop century).  A remember a girl parking in the space with a decal/hangtag & everything.  She however exited her veh & started to _rollerblade_ down the street.  Can someone explain that one to me?



Probably had a parent who was disabled. I often laugh b/c my pop-pop had his finger blown off in world war two and he has a disabled vet license plate as a result. So he can park in the handicap spaces. Mind you he is 81 and has survived heart surgery so he does have trouble doing alot of walking. But really, does someone with a finger injury really need a handicap sticker. I mean he's my POP and I love him but honestly


----------



## carone0318

Magic Carpet said:
			
		

> Exiting MK after wishes is crazy.  It helps to cut through the emporium (starts at casey's all the way to the main entrance of the emporium, unless you have strollers/wheelchairs (that could be a problem).  Also, I understand some people have needs (wheelchair/ecv).  What I do not understand is why they can be led to the front of the line of rides/buses.  How come they cannot wait like the rest of us?  Also, I remember one time in college there was this handicap parking space right in front of my building (pop century).  A remember a girl parking in the space with a decal/hangtag & everything.  She however exited her veh & started to _rollerblade_ down the street.  Can someone explain that one to me?



As others have said, you can't judge a book by it's cover.  My MIL is one of those people.  She has the handicap plackard and also used an ECV while we were at Disney, she could walk, but not for an extended period of time.  You really couldn't tell there was anything wrong with her being a stranger and catching a first glance, but if you got a hold of her medical records you would see that she is a walking/riding medical disaster, leading her charts is MS with an additional lengthy list to follow.  She has good days and bad.  I try to keep this perspective when I see others that seem like they are abusing a priviledge, but hey what do I really know about them.


----------



## rgribik

Mikymouse:  

    don't worry about MQuara, they were just looking to pounce on someone.
  To see the guy pick his chair up would have been a shock!  That's all I took you to say.  My family would have been shocked to see that also, and yes we do understand about hidden illness.  I have seen many shocking things at Dis and I guess we all think things should just be perfect and magical at Dis, but the sad truth is most people have the attitude that "I paid my money, I have the right to do whatever I want".


----------



## tampafan

Once while waiting in line for Space Mountain with my son, we witnessed a man throw an absolute FIT over his son not being tall engouh to ride.  When they measured him, he was OBVIOUSLY not tall enough.  The man berated all the cast members for several minutes, holding up the line.  Quickly a manager came on the scene.  The man proceded to tell them how rude the cast members were.  He then THREW his son under two rows of chains towards the exits.  I told the manger that all the cast members were very professional.  My son still talks about this years later.


----------



## a*lil*bit*goofy

Magic Carpet said:
			
		

> Exiting MK after wishes is crazy.  It helps to cut through the emporium (starts at casey's all the way to the main entrance of the emporium, unless you have strollers/wheelchairs (that could be a problem).  Also, I understand some people have needs (wheelchair/ecv).  What I do not understand is why they can be led to the front of the line of rides/buses.  How come they cannot wait like the rest of us?  Also, I remember one time in college there was this handicap parking space right in front of my building (pop century).  A remember a girl parking in the space with a decal/hangtag & everything.  She however exited her veh & started to _rollerblade_ down the street.  Can someone explain that one to me?



I agree.    there are people who "ruin it" so to speak for others. Take advantage, if you will.   And I get really mad when it happens because there are people who DO need the conveniences for medical reasons. 

My father in law would drive his dad around (when his dad was alive) and Grandpa was quite ill and had a handicap tag for the car. My FIL would use it when he drove Grandpa in law around...of course! That is who it was for. (the permit) . HOWEVER. I also saw him USING THE SPOTS and taking advantage of the permit when Grandpa in law WASN"T with him. And even after he DIED  (there was still time left before expiration/renewal)  I got really mad about this, and said "God forbid someone take up spots/conveniences when you are in need, and they don't need it...they are just using it for convenience" 

Needless to say that he did stop. Finally.   

I all all for the conveniences, but I too would still find it shocking to see what the OP saw, esp if i had waited for a half hour andm issed out because person and family were allowed to walk up and board. 

Not saying its right. Not saying its wrong either. Just saying that I too would be shocked , esp after a long day!


----------



## gssmks

I will admit that I too would have been shocked to see him get up and left his own wheelchair.  I fully understand and even know people who use wheelchairs to help them manage a full weeks vacation in the parks,who are able to get around perfectly fine during normal every day activities at home.   I think anyone who has ever been to WDW knows that the amount of walking and standing at one day in WDW exceeds what most of us do in an average week at home.   I have absolutely no problem with those who feel they need a wheelchair, bringing or renting a wheelchair. 

Yet, everyone on this thread has to admit that there are people who abuse the privileges that go along with the need to use a wheelchair.  For instance, why should they, and their entire party, get to skip a line to get on first if the waiting area is big enough to accomodate the chair?     

My DD has Arnold Chiari Malformation Type II.  It is a rare condition, so to make the explanation very short, this is a neurological condition which has as symptoms weaking of the muscles and fatigue upon exertion.   I was told that if I had a form completed by her doctor, we could move to the front of the lines.  I did not do this.  First, she will be living with this condition her entire life.  She needs to learn to pace herself so that she does not exhaust herself.  She needs to learn what her limits are because she will not always be someplace where she will get to skip to the front of the line.  Second, it would not be fair to all those people who have waited so long if we just walked right up and got on with no wait at all.  I did rent her a stroller although she was much too big for it so that we were guaranteed that she would have a sit when she needed one.  Also, she sat in it during parades and the castle stage show, etc.  On our next trip, I will probably have to rent her a wheelchair, because there is no way she can use a stroller now.   However, I can assure you that we will not use the chair to get out of standing with the rest of you.

Now everyone can go ahead and flame me, but the bottom line is that it may not be my DD's faught that she has a special medical condition, but it's not all those other peoples fault either.  Those people don't owe her any special privileges and neither does life.  We had to go during off season to avoid the major crowds and we may have taken more breaks than everyone else, but we mananged to ride every ride at WDW, all four parks, and we waited our turn to do it.


----------



## MareQ

gssmks said:
			
		

> Now everyone can go ahead and flame me, but the bottom line is that it may not be my DD's faught that she has a special medical condition, but it's not all those other peoples fault either.  Those people don't owe her any special privileges and neither does life.  We had to go during off season to avoid the major crowds and we may have taken more breaks than everyone else, but we mananged to ride every ride at WDW, all four parks, and we waited our turn to do it.



Nobody is allowed to bypass lines for rides - getting a GAC only means you can have alternate options for waiting - ie in the shade, in a quiet are etc. The other poster was talking about the bus - wheelchairs are loaded as they arrive as each bus can only hold 2 wheelchairs and they obviously cannot be loaded onto a bus full of people. My BIL got onto the back of the line with his family last trip and the CM's TOLD him to wait in a different area as they needed to load him first..... He didn't ask to be loaded ahead of anybody - that's what he was told he needed to do so he did it.


----------



## mikymouse

What have I started and what have you people done to me. I simply meant that the it was not what I was unexpecting to see. 

Now that I  have been put in my place it makes me wonder how this is going to effect me in the future... more or less sympanthy for folks with medical conditions. Before this thread I would have had some sympathy for folks in wheelchairs and thought how brave they must be to to Disney with extra challenges and now I have to admit that I will be thinking to myself well just get up and lift your darn wheelchair. Go ahead now.... I am totally use to getting blasted my unknown internet posters.

So should we all wait in line or should there be a priority line rotation ... Disney could hand out color buttons and rank you place in line based on mental or physical challenges. Limited mobility folks could get a green button and folks dying of breast cancer could get a pink button and folks that were having their babies shipped off to war could get a blue button, etc... Only Disney would have to fiqure out which color deserved to go first or second or third. 

IMHO if you are lucky enough to have the resources and determination to get to WDW then you should wait in line for the stinking bus after fireworks. You won't see me in those lines I will be hiding in the back of the park afraid to move. Gawd blast you folks and your darn discussion boards!


----------



## a*lil*bit*goofy

gssmks said:
			
		

> I will admit that I too would have been shocked to see him get up and left his own wheelchair.  I fully understand and even know people who use wheelchairs to help them manage a full weeks vacation in the parks,who are able to get around perfectly fine during normal every day activities at home.   I think anyone who has ever been to WDW knows that the amount of walking and standing at one day in WDW exceeds what most of us do in an average week at home.   I have absolutely no problem with those who feel they need a wheelchair, bringing or renting a wheelchair.
> 
> Yet, everyone on this thread has to admit that there are people who abuse the privileges that go along with the need to use a wheelchair.  For instance, why should they, and their entire party, get to skip a line to get on first if the waiting area is big enough to accomodate the chair?
> 
> My DD has Arnold Chiari Malformation Type II.  It is a rare condition, so to make the explanation very short, this is a neurological condition which has as symptoms weaking of the muscles and fatigue upon exertion.   I was told that if I had a form completed by her doctor, we could move to the front of the lines.  I did not do this.  First, she will be living with this condition her entire life.  She needs to learn to pace herself so that she does not exhaust herself.  She needs to learn what her limits are because she will not always be someplace where she will get to skip to the front of the line.  Second, it would not be fair to all those people who have waited so long if we just walked right up and got on with no wait at all.  I did rent her a stroller although she was much too big for it so that we were guaranteed that she would have a sit when she needed one.  Also, she sat in it during parades and the castle stage show, etc.  On our next trip, I will probably have to rent her a wheelchair, because there is no way she can use a stroller now.   However, I can assure you that we will not use the chair to get out of standing with the rest of you.
> 
> Now everyone can go ahead and flame me, but the bottom line is that it may not be my DD's faught that she has a special medical condition, but it's not all those other peoples fault either.  Those people don't owe her any special privileges and neither does life.  We had to go during off season to avoid the major crowds and we may have taken more breaks than everyone else, but we mananged to ride every ride at WDW, all four parks, and we waited our turn to do it.




I think that you have a wonderful outlook! Life lessons, no exceptions.  What a wonderful way of ensuring more "normalcy" (i don't like that word but its too early for me to think of a better one) 

I have friends with a child who has a serious life threatening disease, she needs to be in a wheel chair with a brace to keep her sitting up right so that she can breathe easier! ANYWAY they have the same attack at life as you.  

Enjoy your family.


----------



## MareQ

mikymouse said:
			
		

> So should we all wait in line or should there be a priority line rotation ... Disney could hand out color buttons and rank you place in line based on mental or physical challenges. Limited mobility folks could get a green button and folk dying of breast cancer could get a pink button and folks would were having their babies shipped off to war could get a blue button, etc... Only Disney would have to fiqure out which color deserved to go first or second or third.



Absolutely sad that you are THIS angry at ONE person in a wheelchair getting on a bus before you. Maybe you need to think twice about going again if you're going to get all pissy over a guy lifting his own wheelchair onto a bus.


----------



## SueM in MN

gssmks said:
			
		

> I was told that if I had a form completed by her doctor, we could move to the front of the lines.  I did not do this.


*You were told WRONG. The only people who get cards that let them move to the front of the line are children on Make A Wish trip and similar.*
The card that WDW has is called a Guest Assistance Card (GAC, so we don't have to type so much).
The GAC says right on it that it is not meant to shorten or eleminate waits in line. It is a tool for CMs to tell what sorts of accomidations people need in order to experience attractions. The GAC is based on the needs the person has and allows things (if they are available) that will meet those needs. Some possible things might be a place to wait out of the sun, bringing a stroller into lines and having it treated like a wheelchair. Not all GACs say the same things; the CM stamps the appropriate messages to meet the needs of the person onto the card when it is issued.
If you want more information about GACs, check out the disABILITIES FAQs thread near the top of the disABILITIES Board.


			
				gssmks said:
			
		

> First, she will be living with this condition her entire life.  She needs to learn to pace herself so that she does not exhaust herself.  She needs to learn what her limits are because she will not always be someplace where she will get to skip to the front of the line.  Second, it would not be fair to all those people who have waited so long if we just walked right up and got on with no wait at all.  I did rent her a stroller although she was much too big for it so that we were guaranteed that she would have a sit when she needed one.  Also, she sat in it during parades and the castle stage show, etc.  On our next trip, I will probably have to rent her a wheelchair, because there is no way she can use a stroller now.   However, I can assure you that we will not use the chair to get out of standing with the rest of you.


Very good outlook.
If you do rent a wheelchair next time you go to WDW, you will find that *most of the lines/attractions are wheelchair accessible and you will be waiting in the same lines as everyone else.* In fact, for someone like my DD who can't get out of her wheelchair without us lifting her out, we may wait even longer sometimes for the attractions that have a wheelchair accessible car.


----------



## MASHELL

MQuara said:
			
		

> Absolutely sad that you are THIS angry at ONE person in a wheelchair getting on a bus before you. Maybe you need to think twice about going again if you're going to get all pissy over a guy lifting his own wheelchair onto a bus.


 mquara, I think this person was being sarcastic.  I too have no problem with anyone using a wheelchair, crutches, ECV, etc.  What I have a problem with is people thinking
because they use these items, it entitles them and their entire party to go to the front of the line when using a bus.  How many times have you been in a veeerrrryyy long line, see your bus approaching, feel "O.K. I'm finally getting back to the room.", only to have a wheelchair and 20 (I'm not exaggerating) family members arrive at the last second and board the bus, with every member taking a seat. I think Disney should allow the wheelchair bound person and ONE  or TWO persons to accompany them, if they are allowed to the front of the line.  The rest of the family should wait in line with everyone else.


----------



## mytwotinks

mikymouse said:
			
		

> What have I started and what have you people done to me. I simply meant that the it was not what I was unexpecting to see.
> 
> Now that I  have been put in my place it makes me wonder how this is going to effect me in the future... more or less sympanthy for folks with medical conditions. Before this thread I would have had some sympathy for folks in wheelchairs and thought how brave they must be to to Disney with extra challenges and now I have to admit that I will be thinking to myself well just get up and lift your darn wheelchair. Go ahead now.... I am totally use to getting blasted my unknown internet posters.
> 
> So should we all wait in line or should there be a priority line rotation ... Disney could hand out color buttons and rank you place in line based on mental or physical challenges. Limited mobility folks could get a green button and folks dying of breast cancer could get a pink button and folks that were having their babies shipped off to war could get a blue button, etc... Only Disney would have to fiqure out which color deserved to go first or second or third.
> 
> IMHO if you are lucky enough to have the resources and determination to get to WDW then you should wait in line for the stinking bus after fireworks. You won't see me in those lines I will be hiding in the back of the park afraid to move. Gawd blast you folks and your darn discussion boards!


Don't let it get you down.  I always laugh when I read about the "invisible disabilities" that some people have to deal with.  Don't get me wrong.  I totally agree that there are issues that people have to deal with that no one can look at them and see.  I guess my problem is that these people are not concerned about the "invisible disabilities" of the other guests in line that they may be stepping in front of.  

My 8 yo has major kidney/bladder issues and has to "go" without much warning.  So, if another guest gets in the back of the line and then the bus pulls up and their family of 20 gets on first (this happened to me in June) and then causes my family to have to wait for another bus, this could be a problem.  My dd may not be able to wait that long to "go".  I am not saying that there don't need to be some concesions given to the handicapped.  I just don't see any reason that they don't have to wait at all in line for the buses.  If they are healthy enough to be in FL when it is 95 degrees outside, maybe they could wait for a bus.


----------



## mytwotinks

MQuara said:
			
		

> Absolutely sad that you are THIS angry at ONE person in a wheelchair getting on a bus before you. Maybe you need to think twice about going again if you're going to get all pissy over a guy lifting his own wheelchair onto a bus.


She didn't say she was angry.  She said that she was shocked.  You seem to be the one getting "pissy"!


----------



## mikymouse

I was not angry just shocked, otherwise I would have posted on the "what made you angry" thread... quite frankly nothing makes me angry on vacation I am with my family and I would rather be sitting with my babies in my arms sitting on a sticky concrete bus stop for 90 minutes than working at my job any day of the week... thankful for every second I get on the earth with them.


----------



## MareQ

mytwotinks said:
			
		

> She didn't say she was angry.  She said that she was shocked.  You seem to be the one getting "pissy"!




Nope - I'm not pissy about anything


----------



## DebIreland

mikymouse said:
			
		

> I was not angry just shocked, otherwise I would have posted on the "what made you angry" thread... quite frankly nothing makes me angry on vacation I am with my family and I would rather be sitting with my babies in my arms sitting on a sticky concrete bus stop for 90 minutes than working at my job any day of the week... thankful for every second I get on the earth with them.



I like your thinking. Count me in.    I


----------



## rgribik

MASHELL said:
			
		

> mquara, I think this person was being sarcastic.  I too have no problem with anyone using a wheelchair, crutches, ECV, etc.  What I have a problem with is people thinking
> because they use these items, it entitles them and their entire party to go to the front of the line when using a bus.  How many times have you been in a veeerrrryyy long line, see your bus approaching, feel "O.K. I'm finally getting back to the room.", only to have a wheelchair and 20 (I'm not exaggerating) family members arrive at the last second and board the bus, with every member taking a seat. I think Disney should allow the wheelchair bound person and ONE  or TWO persons to accompany them, if they are allowed to the front of the line.  The rest of the family should wait in line with everyone else.



Well said, this happened to us many times(one group had 15 ppl).  You have to stop and think if I was with a group and a wheelchair bound person, would we want to split up?
But it is very frustrating to wait and wait then get bumped by a large group. 
It is even harder when it is 100 or so and the sun is frying your kids.


----------



## MASHELL

rgribik said:
			
		

> Well said, this happened to us many times(one group had 15 ppl).  You have to stop and think if I was with a group and a wheelchair bound person, would we want to split up?
> But it is very frustrating to wait and wait then get bumped by a large group.
> It is even harder when it is 100 or so and the sun is frying your kids.


 RGRIBIK,
Splitting the party would be their option.  They could also sit and wait until their party gets to the front of the line and then board.


----------



## DisneyWorld Delight

Ok, we have spent 3, 4 pages debating the disabilities, advantages, disadvantages of ecv/wheelchairs....I'm sure this isn't the first and won't be the last.  But...we've gotten past the breastfeeding debates a couple times, taking your kids out of school, and many others.

Lets make nice and move on.  Back to shockers!


----------



## Darian

DisneyWorld Delight said:
			
		

> Ok, we have spent 3, 4 pages debating the disabilities, advantages, disadvantages of ecv/wheelchairs....I'm sure this isn't the first and won't be the last.  But...we've gotten past the breastfeeding debates a couple times, taking your kids out of school, and many others.
> 
> Lets make nice and move on.  Back to shockers!



I think it might help "calm the waters" regarding this whole loading wheel chair passengers first on the busses if people knew _why_ Disney does this. One reason is for safety - the wheelchair lift would very easily sever the hands, fingers or feet of children or adults that got in the way. Remember, a large piece of the bus floor moves up and down. The other reason is that seats have to be folded up to accomodate the wheelchairs. Accomplishing this is much easier if no one but the driver is aboard the bus.

As the survivor of 5 heart attacks and 30 heart surgeries, (number 30 was two weeks ago) I'm one of those with a "hidden" disability. I've been *shocked* and amazed by the kindness and heartwarming assistance I've recieved at WDW by complete strangers. Maybe I've just been lucky but I've yet to experience the snide looks and nasty murmurs other posters have experienced. And yes, I wait in line like everyone else to ride the attractions - after all, why miss the pre-ride show? 

*A Word to My Smoking Friends*

I like the smell of smoke. Unfortunately, my arteries do not. The nicotine in the smoke is a powerful vasoconstrictor... meaning it makes your arteries shrink in diameter and reduces the flow of blood to your heart. Even one breath of smoke is enough to give me instant and severe chest pain. A few shots of nitro glycerin and some rest get rid of the pain, but during those times I'm at greater risk for a heart attack. If I blunder into a smoking area then its my own dumb fault. But please, confine your smoking to those areas. There are more people with heart disease than you may realize.


----------



## jann1033

so was the kid who " relieved himself" on the guy's leg at least _related _to him or was it a "random walk-by peeing"


----------



## shawnaluvs2teach

This happended at (gasp  ) Knotts Berry Farm here in california. DH was in line for a ride withe some friends and DS7, one of the friends was a police officer, and from behind them a group of teenage girls start to cut in front of them and my husband said " you've got to stand in line like the rest of us" and one of the girls says "but our boyfriends are in line ahead of you and they have our purses" so our cop friends says "which guys?" and they point to some random guys in line ahead of them and our cop friends says to the guys "hey, do you have these girls purses?" and the guys say that they don't even know the girls.     so my husband says "tough luck" to the teenage girls and they start getting attitude with him and our friends, and our cop friends pulls out his badge and tells them to calm down or something might happen, and then one of the girls yells "hey! he's a po-po, everyone look, there's a po-po. He's cool with his little badge." and everyone in our group can't believe the disrespect. These girls were only around 12 or 13 ( dressed like hooches, too)    So my husband realizes that he'd better get DS7 out of there before the bomb drops, so he starts to leave the line and the girls start calling him a sissy man  "hey look at the bald sissy man leaving" so our cop friend says he's going to call security and the girls are like " we've got a knife in our purse, we're not scared of you Po-po". Security came and escorted them out of the line and they were cussin' at my Dh and our cop friend the whole time.  sheesh!


----------



## FutureMrsC

Is it my imagination or are kids getting worse and worse at a younger age each year?  At this rate, we'll have some kindergarteners cussing us out (and using the language correctly...) Oh wait... no... one of my first graders can already successfully call women b****es, as well as explain to other students what the word means


----------



## mitros

shawnaluvs2teach said:
			
		

> This happended at (gasp  ) Knotts Berry Farm here in california. DH was in line for a ride withe some friends and DS7, one of the friends was a police officer, and from behind them a group of teenage girls start to cut in front of them and my husband said " you've got to stand in line like the rest of us" and one of the girls says "but our boyfriends are in line ahead of you and they have our purses" so our cop friends says "which guys?" and they point to some random guys in line ahead of them and our cop friends says to the guys "hey, do you have these girls purses?" and the guys say that they don't even know the girls.     so my husband says "tough luck" to the teenage girls and they start getting attitude with him and our friends, and our cop friends pulls out his badge and tells them to calm down or something might happen, and then one of the girls yells "hey! he's a po-po, everyone look, there's a po-po. He's cool with his little badge." and everyone in our group can't believe the disrespect. These girls were only around 12 or 13 ( dressed like hooches, too)    So my husband realizes that he'd better get DS7 out of there before the bomb drops, so he starts to leave the line and the girls start calling him a sissy man  "hey look at the bald sissy man leaving" so our cop friend says he's going to call security and the girls are like " we've got a knife in our purse, we're not scared of you Po-po". Security came and escorted them out of the line and they were cussin' at my Dh and our cop friend the whole time.  sheesh!


Yes, this the sad state our great country is in, There is no respect for authority. And that's mainly because of how the authority has had it's hands tied by the courts and the liberals. "nuff said, I won't get into any further debate about the situation.


----------



## Philadisney

mitros said:
			
		

> Yes, this the sad state our great country is in, There is no respect for authority. And that's mainly because of how the authority has had it's hands tied by the courts and the liberals. "nuff said, I won't get into any further debate about the situation.



i hope you are kidding.  


please, no political debates people.....


now i'm off to disneyworld, i'll keep my eyes open for shocking events!!


----------



## mitros

Philadisney said:
			
		

> i hope you are kidding.
> 
> 
> please, no political debates people.....
> 
> 
> now i'm off to disneyworld, i'll keep my eyes open for shocking events!!


 No, I am NOT kidding, and I did say "nuff said, so don't push the subject, please.......


----------



## Philadisney

mitros said:
			
		

> No, I am NOT kidding, and I did say "nuff said, so don't push the subject, please.......



just fyi...making an insulting statement about a huge group of americans and then saying 'nuff said' doesn't make it okay and doesn't mean you're not going to irritate anyone with your statement.

let's get back to the stories!


----------



## mytwotinks

mitros said:
			
		

> No, I am NOT kidding, and I did say "nuff said, so don't push the subject, please.......


I'm sorry, but you have to be kidding.  You can't make a statement and then say that others cannot make a statement in their own defense.  This really makes me wonder what you are like in the real world.


----------



## a*lil*bit*goofy

Philadisney said:
			
		

> i hope you are kidding.
> 
> 
> please, no political debates people.....
> 
> 
> now i'm off to disneyworld, i'll keep my eyes open for shocking events!!



and please share a review, esp of the hotel.. if u notice in my siggy, thats where i am staying!


----------



## Syrreal

Just got back.  Didn't see any shocking things except one... my BIL's hair when we rode in the back seat of Exp Everest.  He has really long curly hair and it was blown back at the time they take the pic... He looked like the Bride of Frankenstine!!!    lol


----------



## a*lil*bit*goofy

AHEM...

"This one time, at band camp, i stuck...."

*grin* now that would have been shocking!

Shocking thing for me: when DH and I went 4 years ago, i 'tricked' him onto Splash Mountain *GRIN* we took the magic kingdom train....got off, walked onto splash...he didn't see it coming.

so the shocking part: 
a) first little bump about  30 seconds into the ride "wait a second is this the splash mountain? this isn't a train! (insert eyeroll here) 
b) the whole ride "is this the hill? is this the hill ? is this the hill?
c) leading up to the hill drop "OMG THIS IS it"
d) we get off the ride and laugh at our picture from the ride (dh's head was down almost on the floor. lmao)
e)....we get off the ride, walk around front, and dh poses this cocky 'joe cool' look at me i am a big tough guy riding maching pose.....and smiles for the camera. what a dork.   he wants everyone to be impressed . LMAO


----------



## Judge Fudge

mitros said:
			
		

> No, I am NOT kidding, and I did say "nuff said, so don't push the subject, please.......



Don't forget that pesky constitution, that's always getting in there way too! Well that is until they get out the old who cares hammer ... 

Don't push the subject...Who are you to say people can't reply to you?

I won't see your reply's because you're on my ignore list already, for the sole reason that I don't want to derail this thread any further.


----------



## fancythemouse

Okay so no more of this politics nonsense.....he's troubled, he needs desserts! "but you didnt eat any of your sweet potatoe pie", DESSERTS! 

Gotta love Lilo & Stitch :]


----------



## LindsayDunn228

shawnaluvs2teach said:
			
		

> This happended at (gasp  ) Knotts Berry Farm here in california. DH was in line for a ride withe some friends and DS7, one of the friends was a police officer, and from behind them a group of teenage girls start to cut in front of them and my husband said " you've got to stand in line like the rest of us" and one of the girls says "but our boyfriends are in line ahead of you and they have our purses" so our cop friends says "which guys?" and they point to some random guys in line ahead of them and our cop friends says to the guys "hey, do you have these girls purses?" and the guys say that they don't even know the girls.     so my husband says "tough luck" to the teenage girls and they start getting attitude with him and our friends, and our cop friends pulls out his badge and tells them to calm down or something might happen, and then one of the girls yells "hey! he's a po-po, everyone look, there's a po-po. He's cool with his little badge." and everyone in our group can't believe the disrespect. These girls were only around 12 or 13 ( dressed like hooches, too)    So my husband realizes that he'd better get DS7 out of there before the bomb drops, so he starts to leave the line and the girls start calling him a sissy man  "hey look at the bald sissy man leaving" so our cop friend says he's going to call security and the girls are like " we've got a knife in our purse, we're not scared of you Po-po". Security came and escorted them out of the line and they were cussin' at my Dh and our cop friend the whole time.  sheesh!



Oh wow! That is awful!!


----------



## doombuggy3

Syrreal said:
			
		

> Just got back.  Didn't see any shocking things except one... my BIL's hair when we rode in the back seat of Exp Everest.  He has really long curly hair and it was blown back at the time they take the pic... He looked like the Bride of Frankenstine!!!    lol



HA HA HA,    you made me laugh when I read this, that's hard to do at 7am!


----------



## gssmks

shawnaluvs2teach said:
			
		

> This happended at (gasp  ) Knotts Berry Farm here in california. DH was in line for a ride withe some friends and DS7, one of the friends was a police officer, and from behind them a group of teenage girls start to cut in front of them and my husband said " you've got to stand in line like the rest of us" and one of the girls says "but our boyfriends are in line ahead of you and they have our purses" so our cop friends says "which guys?" and they point to some random guys in line ahead of them and our cop friends says to the guys "hey, do you have these girls purses?" and the guys say that they don't even know the girls.     so my husband says "tough luck" to the teenage girls and they start getting attitude with him and our friends, and our cop friends pulls out his badge and tells them to calm down or something might happen, and then one of the girls yells "hey! he's a po-po, everyone look, there's a po-po. He's cool with his little badge." and everyone in our group can't believe the disrespect. These girls were only around 12 or 13 ( dressed like hooches, too)    So my husband realizes that he'd better get DS7 out of there before the bomb drops, so he starts to leave the line and the girls start calling him a sissy man  "hey look at the bald sissy man leaving" so our cop friend says he's going to call security and the girls are like " we've got a knife in our purse, we're not scared of you Po-po". Security came and escorted them out of the line and they were cussin' at my Dh and our cop friend the whole time.  sheesh!



I just read your post, and I find the whole thing shocking.  The girl's behavior once confront by your friend was shocking, but the fact that your "cop friend" would flash his badge to some juveniles that were trying to skip line is just as shocking to me.  I am an attorney who has prosecuted for the state of Kentucky for five and half years and I am shocked at such an abuse of authority.  As a policeman, and I am assuming that he is a Florida State Trooper, or his conduct was extremely out of line, is to investigate, prevent, and charge for criminal activity.  Now I am not licensed to practice law in the state of Florida, and do not allege to be familiar with all of their statutes and regualations, but I feel safe in assuming that the only crime committed was possibly disorderly conduct once the situation out of hand.  Line skipping, in and of itself, would not be disorderly conduct. The scene was caused by your friend who felt it necessary to try to intimidate some teenage kids by flashing is shiney badge.  He over reacted in the situation and caused the entire problem.  I would have gotten his badge number and filed a complaint against him once my vacation is over.  What he should have done, if he really felt it necessary to take any action at all, is to quietly contact park security.


----------



## terribm

gssmks said:
			
		

> I just read your post, and I find the whole thing shocking.  The girl's behavior once confront by your friend was shocking, but the fact that your "cop friend" would flash his badge to some juveniles that were trying to skip line is just as shocking to me.  I am an attorney who has prosecuted for the state of Kentucky for five and half years and I am shocked at such an abuse of authority.  As a policeman, and I am assuming that he is a Florida State Trooper, or his conduct was extremely out of line, is to investigate, prevent, and charge for criminal activity.  Now I am not licensed to practice law in the state of Florida, and do not allege to be familiar with all of their statutes and regualations, but I feel safe in assuming that the only crime committed was possibly disorderly conduct once the situation out of hand.  Line skipping, in and of itself, would not be disorderly conduct. The scene was caused by your friend who felt it necessary to try to intimidate some teenage kids by flashing is shiney badge.  He over reacted in the situation and caused the entire problem.  I would have gotten his badge number and filed a complaint against him once my vacation is over.  What he should have done, if he really felt it necessary to take any action at all, is to quietly contact park security.




Question....did you read the post???  What does Florida have to do with anything.  The first sentence clearly states that they were in CALIFORNIA.  As a prosecutor, your lack of detail is appauling. I think he Police man standing in line was completely justified in showing his badge and trying to take charge of a unruley situation.  I am sure he thought that showing this badge would calm the girls down and force them to obey the rules of the park.  When it didn't, did he not call the proper authorities that then handled the problem?  That's is my opinion but then again, I am just an average citizen, not a seasoned proffesional?? like yourself.


----------



## gssmks

terribm said:
			
		

> Question....did you read the post???  What does Florida have to do with anything.  The first sentence clearly states that they were in CALIFORNIA.  As a prosecutor, your lack of detail is appauling. I think he Police man standing in line was completely justified in showing his badge and trying to take charge of a unruley situation.  I am sure he thought that showing this badge would calm the girls down and force them to obey the rules of the park.  When it didn't, did he not call the proper authorities that then handled the problem?  That's is my opinion but then again, I am just an average citizen, not a seasoned proffesional?? like yourself.



You are entitled to your opinion and I'm entitled to mine.  You are also entitled to throw around all the insults you wish.  I stand by my post.  You can just insert California for Florida if you wish, but it doesn't matter where the incident occurred.  The officer was out of line.   I'm not defending the girls behavior either.   They probably needed to be disciplined by their parents.  Still it is not the officer's place to try to make the girls obey the rules of the park.  To use his badge to try to intimidate the girls was not proper conduct.  Also, she said that he told them if they did not stop something might happen.  What do you think he was trying to do with that comment.  He was trying to use his authority to intimidate those girls.  That's why people no longer show the proper respect for authority, because too many people in those positions abuse it.


----------



## Darian

gssmks said:
			
		

> You are entitled to your opinion and I'm entitled to mine.  You are also entitled to throw around all the insults you wish.  I stand by my post.  You can just insert California for Florida if you wish, but it doesn't matter where the incident occurred.  The officer was out of line.   I'm not defending the girls behavior either.   They probably needed to be disciplined by their parents.  Still it is not the officer's place to try to make the girls obey the rules of the park.  To use his badge to try to intimidate the girls was not proper conduct.  Also, she said that he told them if they did not stop something might happen.  What do you think he was trying to do with that comment.  He was trying to use his authority to intimidate those girls.  That's why people no longer show the proper respect for authority, because too many people in those positions abuse it.



Hey gssmks, I've read the posts and I honestly don't see *Terribm* "insulting" you. This person obviously disagrees with you, but thats ok. Its clear from the OP's description of the line cutting girls behavior that they had seriously bad attitudes and were insulting and provocative and that they were intent upon escalating the situation to violence. I believe thats when the police officer flashed his badge.  How that could be considered "abuse of authority" is beyond me. Now had the officer taken out his night stick and proceeded to beat the tar out of those foul mouthed disrespectful teenage scumbags, that unfortunately could be considered "abuse." But it certainly would have been satisfying to watch.

Please forgive my ignorance of the law, but I sincerely would like you to explain to me why you think the police officer was "abusing his authority." I just don't understand that and I would really like to understand your point of view. I'm not trying to be argumentative, I just would like to understand.


----------



## gssmks

Darian said:
			
		

> Hey gssmks, I've read the posts and I honestly don't see *Terribm* "insulting" you. This person obviously disagrees with you, but thats ok. Its clear from the OP's description of the line cutting girls behavior that they had seriously bad attitudes and were insulting and provocative and that they were intent upon escalating the situation to violence. I believe thats when the police officer flashed his badge.  How that could be considered "abuse of authority" is beyond me. Now had the officer taken out his night stick and proceeded to beat the tar out of those foul mouthed disrespectful teenage scumbags, that unfortunately could be considered "abuse." But it certainly would have been satisfying to watch.
> 
> Please forgive my ignorance of the law, but I sincerely would like you to explain to me why you think the police officer was "abusing his authority." I just don't understand that and I would really like to understand your point of view. I'm not trying to be argumentative, I just would like to understand.



Well, in my opinion, and now that I have discussed it with the Captain of our local Kentucky State Police Post, in his opinion also, the office was out of line by flashing his badge in this situation.  Being an officer and having a badge gives him the authority to enforce the laws of the state, county or city in which he is an office.  I have not gone back and read the post, but it would depend on where his jurisdiction was as to whether or not he would even have the power to act if a law was even being violated.  Regardless, these girls, while exercising poor judgement and acting disgracefully, were not violating any laws.  I don't recall the OP mentioning anything about the girls becoming "violent".  If you are referring to them having a knife.  That was said after the "cop friend" flashed his badge and I guarantee you there was no knife.  The girls were making fun of him for flashing his badge.  If they actually pulled a knife on him, then he would be perfectly justified in flashing his badge, but until then no crime was being committed.  I recall it stating that the girls began mouthing off to he DH and the "cop friend", and that is why he flashed the badge.    He flashed his badge in a situation where he had no authority to engage in the duties of a police office and he did it with the intent to intimidation others to act the way he wanted them to act.  That is improper conduct and "abuse of his authority".    It is even more appauling knowing that we are not talking about adults, or even large teenage boys.  These were two girls, in I believe it was their earily teens.   Our Captain said that he had better never hear of his officers conducting themselves this way.   Everyone at Post was laughing at this guy today.


----------



## Erlene

ANYBODY KNOW A GOOD ATTORNEY JOKE?   hA HA


----------



## gssmks

Erlene said:
			
		

> ANYBODY KNOW A GOOD ATTORNEY JOKE?   hA HA



Make what ever jokes you want.  The fact remains that to see an office flash his badge in a situation like that is far more shocking than to see to young girls trying to skip line for a ride at a theme park, or even to see them go off on adults who try to stop them.   I'm willing to bet the park doesn't even want off duty, out of uniform, officers to confront park guests in this manner, and it's their rules that he was attempting to enforce.


----------



## a*lil*bit*goofy

> Please forgive my ignorance of the law, but I sincerely would like you to explain to me why you think the police officer was "abusing his authority." I just don't understand that and I would really like to understand your point of view. I'm not trying to be argumentative, I just would like to understand.



can y'all do it on email or PM? This has gone WAY off topic. and the mods have threatened to close this thread before! 

Thanks.  :O)


----------



## Tony Toon

This situation encapsulates what seems to be one of the reasons we have complete disregard for any kind of authority these days.   Kids - and they are getting younger - know that no one can touch them, despite the most intimidating and antisocial behaviour, and that if anyone tries to discipline them, or even threaten to, then some even greater authority will come down on that person like a ton of bricks.   I can guarantee that those girls, if they read this (very unlikely I know) will be laughing their heads off at the previous posts.


----------



## jann1033

sooooo was the little  kid who peeed ( how many eees are in peeed anyway) on the guy's leg related to him or not??? i am still wondering... 

the most shocking thing i saw was 2 "mature" women. arms folded and crabby stares,  sitting on a  wall at mk waiting for the parade that was 2 hrs away and glaring at any who _dared_ walk between them and the street...maybe they owned that little piece of disney?? ( not all that shocking but a blatent and desperate attempt to get back on track  )


----------



## philaround

OK, we now return to our reguarly scheduled shocks.

This shock has absolutely no connection to Disney Parks, Resorts, Restaurants, Pools, Mugs, clothing [or lack thereof]. It did however happen on our trip to WDW 4/29 thru 5/8.  I reserved a room at a Days Inn near Bradley International for Friday night 4/28 using their stay, park, and fly rate. We were out front of the Days Inn at about 8AM on 4/29 waiting for the free shuttle to the airport. The shuttle arrived within a few minutes and parked at the front door to load passengers. The very pleasant and helpful young man who was driving the van checked flight time and airline for every one who was waiting and then loaded us and our luggage. We were his second stop at the airport. He parked as close to curb check in as he could get and we unloaded. He lined our luggage up very neatly at the curb and I thanked him and gave him a $10.00 tip.
Well we return on 5/8, pick up our luggage, and go to the curb to wait for the shuttle back to our parked car. The van arrives in a few minutes and it is the same young man who was so pleasent and helpful just 10 days ago. Well he parks the van, opens the door, comes down to the first stair into the van and looks very pointedly at our luggage, my DD trying to manage her hyper 4yo son. and my DW trying to keep my wheelchair from rolling off the curb [airport chair with very loose breaks] and doesn't make a move to load anything. My DD manages to get the lock to hold on the wheelchair and turns her son over to my DW and starts to pass the luggage to the driver who has never stepped off the van. On the way to the hotel parking lot he asks us where in the lot our car is, we tell him, and he drives us to within 6 feet of our trunk. I think to myself "Well I quess something must have just happened to upset him as he parked to pick us up at the airport." I was willing to let it all go until we turned around to find him standing in the van next to the luggage rack and says "Well isn't anybody going to help me get this luggage off of this van, I have more people to drop off and pickup."  Well let me tell you he did not get 1 red cent from me for a tip and if I could have I would have asked for the $10.00 back that I gave him on 4/29.


----------



## Talking Hands

mytwotinks said:
			
		

> Don't let it get you down. I always laugh when I read about the "invisible disabilities" that some people have to deal with. Don't get me wrong. I totally agree that there are issues that people have to deal with that no one can look at them and see. I guess my problem is that these people are not concerned about the "invisible disabilities" of the other guests in line that they may be stepping in front of.
> 
> My 8 yo has major kidney/bladder issues and has to "go" without much warning. So, if another guest gets in the back of the line and then the bus pulls up and their family of 20 gets on first (this happened to me in June) and then causes my family to have to wait for another bus, this could be a problem. My dd may not be able to wait that long to "go". I am not saying that there don't need to be some concesions given to the handicapped. I just don't see any reason that they don't have to wait at all in line for the buses. If they are healthy enough to be in FL when it is 95 degrees outside, maybe they could wait for a bus.


Wheelchair guests are told to wait in the front for the bus and are loaded first because you cannot easily load and tiedown the wheelchair when the aisles are filled with people.  This is especially true with those of us using power wheelchairs or ECVs.  They need some room to manuever.  Having 20 people board with you is excessive.  My feeling is that one adult and any children to young to travel by themselves or handicapped children enter with the wheelchair user.  The others can meet up at the hotel if they have to wait for a second bus.  There have been times when it has been crowded where I have been asked to wait for the next bus.  There have also been times when buses have already been full or the driver doesn't want to move guests from seats to accomodate the wheelchair.  One cold night at Pleasure Island I had to wait through 4 buses and close to 2 hours to get back to my resort because of broken and full buses.  I was freezing and in tears.  A bus would come and all the people would shove in and I would be left.  The drivers did not call a special bus or do anything to make it easier.  Finally a relief driver came by and I told him what was going on and he got me on the next bus (the one he was relieving) and got me to my resort.  
Another time I was trapped on the All Star bus because guests would not move to allow me off and the driver had to drop all the walking passengers and then go back to my resort and drop me.  It isn't all that great to be in a wheelchair and use the buses at times.  We have to wait as well even for buses.


----------



## Flora Fan

I've noticed a couple of replies from people stating that they will need to use wheelchairs or ECV's on their next trip to WDW.  I just wanted to make mention that there are some great companies that will rent by the day or week.  Some of these companies will drop off and pick up the chair/ECV at the resorts.  This is terrific if you need the assistance during your entire stay and not just in the parks.  My DDad used one last trip and it was wonderful.  

By the by...we didn't hear word one about his using an ECV from anyone.  Everyone was completely respectful and helpful.  Please, don't be afraid to use the help that you need because of a few people who are uneducated about handicaps.  Be safe and enjoy the magic.  (Oh my gosh...did I sound like I was on a soap box?   )


----------



## SueM in MN

Flora Fan said:
			
		

> I've noticed a couple of replies from people stating that they will need to use wheelchairs or ECV's on their next trip to WDW.  I just wanted to make mention that there are some great companies that will rent by the day or week.


If you follow the link in my signature to the disABILITIES Board, check out the disABILITIES FAQs thread near the top of the board. One of the posts on that thread has information/links to the companies that DIS posters most frequently report good experiences using.


----------



## Pineapple Princess

I have a new shock that happened today.
My husband and I were in line for BTMRR, up where the sidewalk meets the building area when we hear people pushing their way up. They were loud and didn't seem happy that people dared to get into line while one member of their party "saved" them a space. No, excuse me please from this group, just move, get out of my way, I'm with this person up there. That someone would do this alone is shocking, but when it turned out that all of the people in the group that did this were among the AARP crowd made it even more so. I made a few comments about things, and how I might expect behavior like this out of teens people my grandparent's age should know better. The people around me nodded in agreement. Honestly, what is UP with people?!


----------



## Conservative Hippie

Ok, I have two bus/wheelchair ramp related stories, and both were at Pop Century.

First, while waiting in line for a bus, we saw a woman with about three kids, one of which was in a wheelchair.  After they parked the wheelchair in the disabled area of the bus line, the girl in the wheelchair got up and started running around and yelling with the other kids.  When the bus pulled up, she got back in the wheelchair, and this family got on the bus first.  There was nothing that I could see physically wrong with this girl.  I am aware that she could have needed the wheelchair for other reasons, but it sure looked fishy... (And before anyone flames me for this, my father is a spinal paraplegic, so I have grown up with a tendancy to notice people who abuse handicapp priviledges.)

Second, we had the pleasure of witnessing a fight (yes, fist fight) between a bus driver and a very angry man from New Jersey.  The bus driver would not lower the wheelchair ramp so the man could take his very large stroller on the bus.  The bus driver explained that the man could fold the stroller and bring it on the bus, but the man would not fold it, started screaming and yelling obscenities, and shoved the driver.  The driver was all "sir, I am not going to lay a hand on you" and the New Jersey guy shoved him again and again, until another bus driver came out...by this time a third bus showed up and we got on it.  Needless to say, I did not get a very good first impression of people from New Jersey!


----------



## Magic Carpet

Ok this happened on thurs when my DF I had lunch at the Kona Cafe.  There was this big family that was seated across from us (party of 10).  After they order, the mom stands up to take a picture of the group.  She goes around the table next to them & leans over to take the picture.  The table she leans over is another couple in the middle of lunch.  She doesn't even say excuse me or anything!


----------



## AladdinJay

I remember on my last trip to WDW, I went to the Rainforest Cafe in Downtown Disney for dinner.  There was this family across from us who obviously was for whatever reason NOT having a good day.  I have no idea why -- the entire family -- with children included -- were scowling and looked like they wanted to be anywhere else in the entire world but there!  I was shocked because I was thinking, you're in WDW!!  How can you be that upset?

I felt bad for them, but I quickly laughed hyserically when one of those electronic elephants was directly behind the mom, it swung its trunk and made a really loud noise, and the lady jumped a mile and then put her hands on her head like that was the last straw!


----------



## dwheatl

Well, I tried to look back for the post about the woman whose daughter was in a stroller and people cut in front of her for the parade, but I can't find the post now. Anyway, it reminded me of when my dd was about 3 or 4 and in the stroller, waiting for the parade at DL. She was at a corner with a curb cut, and as the parade made its way towards us, a tall man sat down RIGHT IN FRONT OF HER, so she couldn't see. Shortly before, there had been a downpour, and there were a few puddles on the ground. A CM came by with a giant squeegee thing, and pushed a whole bunch of water down the curb cut under my dd's stroller. I don't think the CM had seen the man sitting in front of her, but maybe he did. Anyway, the guy sitting there was TOTALLY soaked when the water ran down his back and backside. He jumped up and left, and my dd had an unobstructed view of the parade.  
Oh, and for the poster who thinks its unfortunate that a police officer would be considered abusive if he used his nightstick to rough up a twelve year old girl for being mouthy, shame on you. I come from a cop family, and I find your response to be the most shocking thing I've seen on this post.     Can't people solve a disagreement without resorting to violence?


----------



## LuluLovesDisney

Conservative Hippie said:
			
		

> Ok, I have two bus/wheelchair ramp related stories, and both were at Pop Century.
> 
> First, while waiting in line for a bus, we saw a woman with about three kids, one of which was in a wheelchair.  After they parked the wheelchair in the disabled area of the bus line, the girl in the wheelchair got up and started running around and yelling with the other kids.  When the bus pulled up, she got back in the wheelchair, and this family got on the bus first.  There was nothing that I could see physically wrong with this girl.  I am aware that she could have needed the wheelchair for other reasons, but it sure looked fishy... (And before anyone flames me for this, my father is a spinal paraplegic, so I have grown up with a tendancy to notice people who abuse handicapp priviledges.)
> 
> Second, we had the pleasure of witnessing a fight (yes, fist fight) between a bus driver and a very angry man from New Jersey.  The bus driver would not lower the wheelchair ramp so the man could take his very large stroller on the bus.  The bus driver explained that the man could fold the stroller and bring it on the bus, but the man would not fold it, started screaming and yelling obscenities, and shoved the driver.  The driver was all "sir, I am not going to lay a hand on you" and the New Jersey guy shoved him again and again, until another bus driver came out...by this time a third bus showed up and we got on it.  Needless to say, I did not get a very good first impression of people from New Jersey!




Just wondering how you would know he's from New Jersey? Did he announce this fact mid-fight?


----------



## Yookeroo

gssmks said:
			
		

> Well, in my opinion, and now that I have discussed it with the Captain of our local Kentucky State Police Post, in his opinion also, the office was out of line by flashing his badge in this situation.  Being an officer and having a badge gives him the authority to enforce the laws of the state, county or city in which he is an office.  I have not gone back and read the post, but it would depend on where his jurisdiction was as to whether or not he would even have the power to act if a law was even being violated.  Regardless, these girls, while exercising poor judgement and acting disgracefully, were not violating any laws.


I believe cutting in line is against the law in California.

I have no love for law enforcement, but I'm not the least bit bothered by his badge flashing (whatever the law says).


----------



## a*lil*bit*goofy

> Well, I tried to look back for the post about the woman whose daughter was in a stroller and people cut in front of her for the parade, but I can't find the post now. Anyway, it reminded me of when my dd was about 3 or 4 and in the stroller, waiting for the parade at DL. She was at a corner with a curb cut, and as the parade made its way towards us, a tall man sat down RIGHT IN FRONT OF HER, so she couldn't see. Shortly before, there had been a downpour, and there were a few puddles on the ground. A CM came by with a giant squeegee thing, and pushed a whole bunch of water down the curb cut under my dd's stroller. I don't think the CM had seen the man sitting in front of her, but maybe he did. Anyway, the guy sitting there was TOTALLY soaked when the water ran down his back and backside. He jumped up and left, and my dd had an unobstructed view of the parade.



OMG OMG I LOVE IT!!! Karma baby! Karma!


----------



## SueM in MN

Conservative Hippie said:
			
		

> Ok, I have two bus/wheelchair ramp related stories, and both were at Pop Century.
> 
> First, while waiting in line for a bus, we saw a woman with about three kids, one of which was in a wheelchair.  After they parked the wheelchair in the disabled area of the bus line, the girl in the wheelchair got up and started running around and yelling with the other kids.  When the bus pulled up, she got back in the wheelchair, and this family got on the bus first.  There was nothing that I could see physically wrong with this girl.  I am aware that she could have needed the wheelchair for other reasons, but it sure looked fishy... (And before anyone flames me for this, my father is a spinal paraplegic, so I have grown up with a tendancy to notice people who abuse handicapp priviledges.)


This is not a flame, but there are many possible explantions for this.
One would be that the girl using the wheelchair had a condition that made her not able to walk around all day, but she could run around for short periods. One of my friends took her 2 sons to WDW when the older boy was around 9 and the younger was around 7. They rented a wheelchair. Both boys sometimes rode in it, but the older boy would only do it if he was totally exhausted. Sometimes both were out of the wheelchair, running around. Anyone looking at them would have probably seen nothing physically wrong with either boy. The older one was born with a partially-repairable heart condition and he died in his sleep right after his 18th birthday. He wasn't expected to live to be a teenager, so when the "apparently healthy" boy was at WDW, he was and apparently healthy terminally ill boy.

And, I just wanted to mention that most of the attractions at WDW have lines that are wheelchair accessible, so anyone thinking to rent a wheelchair to get any priviledges will soon find out that there are very few (and, when they do exist, they are not priviledges, they are the only way in).


----------



## MareQ

Conservative Hippie said:
			
		

> First, while waiting in line for a bus, we saw a woman with about three kids, one of which was in a wheelchair.  After they parked the wheelchair in the disabled area of the bus line, the girl in the wheelchair got up and started running around and yelling with the other kids.  When the bus pulled up, she got back in the wheelchair, and this family got on the bus first.  There was nothing that I could see physically wrong with this girl.  I am aware that she could have needed the wheelchair for other reasons, but it sure looked fishy...



You are not in a position to determine if that child needed that wheelchair or not. HIGHLY trained physicians cannot LOOK at a child and know if they have any issues or not. Being able to get up and run for a short period of time does NOT mean that child was not disabled in some way!!!!!!!!!



			
				Conservative Hippie said:
			
		

> Second, we had the pleasure of witnessing a fight (yes, fist fight) between a bus driver and a very angry man from New Jersey.  The bus driver would not lower the wheelchair ramp so the man could take his very large stroller on the bus.  The bus driver explained that the man could fold the stroller and bring it on the bus, but the man would not fold it, started screaming and yelling obscenities, and shoved the driver.  The driver was all "sir, I am not going to lay a hand on you" and the New Jersey guy shoved him again and again, until another bus driver came out...by this time a third bus showed up and we got on it.  Needless to say, I did not get a very good first impression of people from New Jersey!



How did you know he was from NJ and if he was  - why would *ONE PERSON * have left you with a bad impression of all people from one state? This just another example of how judgemental people are these days. I think it's silly that you even mentioned the state he was from to begin with. If he was from Ohio would that have been a part of your story?? @@


----------



## jann1033

MQuara said:
			
		

> If he was from Ohio would that have been a part of your story?? @@



 people from _Ohio_ NEVER act like that...wanna step outside and I'll show you????? you want a piece of me??? 






( totally kidding     it just reminded me of an old Seinfeld episode where George's father and Elaine are fighting)


----------



## Darian

dwheatl said:
			
		

> Oh, and for the poster who thinks its unfortunate that a police officer would be considered abusive if he used his nightstick to rough up a twelve year old girl for being mouthy, shame on you. I come from a cop family, and I find your response to be the most shocking thing I've seen on this post.     Can't people solve a disagreement without resorting to violence?



That poster would be me. Come on *dwheatl* put a smile back on your face and cut me some slack! Surely you can recognize sarcasm when you see it? On the other hand, the world really has changed and not for the good. We now have twelve year olds beating children to death. Sometimes violence _is _ the only solution. That loser Rodney King got what he deserved when he resisted arrest. He brought it all on himself. No one else in the car got a beating because *they * followed the officer's instructions. Its the lack of parental discipline that is causing this. Everyone has a different point of view. I'm not saying you're wrong and should therefore be ashamed of yourself. Lets have some tolerance here. Go have a beer and chill. And lets get back to shocks at Disney!


----------



## Darian

jann1033 said:
			
		

> people from _Ohio_ NEVER act like that...wanna step outside and i'll show you????? you want a piece of me???
> 
> 
> ( totally kidding    )



Oh jann1033 you are killing me !!!!! ROFL


----------



## Conservative Hippie

MQuara said:
			
		

> You are not in a position to determine if that child needed that wheelchair or not. HIGHLY trained physicians cannot LOOK at a child and know if they have any issues or not. Being able to get up and run for a short period of time does NOT mean that child was not disabled in some way!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> How did you know he was from NJ and if he was  - why would *ONE PERSON * have left you with a bad impression of all people from one state? This just another example of how judgemental people are these days. I think it's silly that you even mentioned the state he was from to begin with. If he was from Ohio would that have been a part of your story?? @@



First, like I said, my father is a spinal paraplegic.  I am a little sensitive to people abusing handicapp priveleges because I have seen my father struggle to walk through a parking lot (he uses crutches) because the handicapp spaces were taken up by cars without permits.  I have helped my father navigate stairs because he wasn't allowed to use service elevators at sports stadiums.  In the next 10 years he will mostly likely not even be able to stand with assistance.  So when I saw this kid running around and jumping on benches and then getting back into a wheelchair, it made me feel angry.  My dad can't get up and jump around.

Second, honey, I'm from the south.  I've never been to New Jersey.  I know he was from New Jersey because of the accent (have heard it on TV), and because we were told by someone else that we were there during a school break for New Jersey.  It's silly to think that people don't get first impressions.  People get first impressions!  I said that I didn't get a good first impression!!  I didn't say that it was my only or lasting impression!!  If he was from Ohio, I wouldn't have noticed the accent!!!  And it does make an impression to a southern girl to hear a thick New Jersey accent ranting about a stroller!!!!  Big tough New Jersey guys are supposed to fight about sports or tell someone they'll be sleeping with the fishes, not ranting about a stroller!!!!!


----------



## jann1033

Magic Carpet said:
			
		

> Ok this happened on thurs when my DF I had lunch at the Kona Cafe.  There was this big family that was seated across from us (party of 10).  After they order, the mom stands up to take a picture of the group.  She goes around the table next to them & leans over to take the picture.  The table she leans over is another couple in the middle of lunch.  She doesn't even say excuse me or anything!




did she grab a fry or two off their plates while she was there ?


----------



## Tarheel Tink

Just back and I have one! More of a funny little shock; DH and I were at Plaza Restaurant for dinner. A man in a specialized wheelchair was seated 2 tables away and was soon joined by a woman who drove his wheelchair back out to park out of the way. When she returned and started speaking to him both DH and I locked glances- she sounded just like Minnie Mouse! It also was not her normal voice because we heard her order their meals. A man next to us muttered to his wife "she sounds just like our neighbor!". She sang a bit, chattered a bit and most of it in a high, squeaky voice  (DH husband said it was Turbo Minnie). She leaned over to neighbors table, took the man's knife and after said, "I hope you didn't need that!" (in her Minnie voice- just picture it).


----------



## MareQ

Conservative Hippie said:
			
		

> I saw this kid running around and jumping on benches and then getting back into a wheelchair, it made me feel angry.  My dad can't get up and jump around.
> 
> Second, honey, I'm from the south.  I've never been to New Jersey.  I know he was from New Jersey because of the accent (have heard it on TV), and because we were told by someone else that we were there during a school break for New Jersey.  It's silly to think that people don't get first impressions.  People get first impressions!  I said that I didn't get a good first impression!!  I didn't say that it was my only or lasting impression!!  If he was from Ohio, I wouldn't have noticed the accent!!!  And it does make an impression to a southern girl to hear a thick New Jersey accent ranting about a stroller!!!!  Big tough New Jersey guys are supposed to fight about sports or tell someone they'll be sleeping with the fishes, not ranting about a stroller!!!!!



You're ANGRY that a child has the ability to run and jump?????

As for the New Jersey comments - TYPICAL steroptype - again - very judgemental.


----------



## ladysoleil

Conservative Hippie said:
			
		

> Second, honey, I'm from the south.  I've never been to New Jersey.  I know he was from New Jersey because of the accent (have heard it on TV), and because we were told by someone else that we were there during a school break for New Jersey.  It's silly to think that people don't get first impressions.  People get first impressions!  I said that I didn't get a good first impression!!  I didn't say that it was my only or lasting impression!!  If he was from Ohio, I wouldn't have noticed the accent!!!  And it does make an impression to a southern girl to hear a thick New Jersey accent ranting about a stroller!!!!  Big tough New Jersey guys are supposed to fight about sports or tell someone they'll be sleeping with the fishes, not ranting about a stroller!!!!!



Because obviously everyone from NJ has a thick accent and nothing on television is ever portrayed as overly dramatic or stereotypical, or anything like that.   You might find it interesting to know that because I took speech therapy classes and theatre classes I don't have much of any accent at all, but I happen to have been born and raised in New Jersey.   

Somebody's been watching a little too much Sopranos, I think.  

Talk about first impressions...

And hey, back to the shocks- anyone have any doozies?  

I've got a funny one.  I was going over the photos from our January trip to print out a few photos for our album and noticed that in the photo of my DH and Meeko, they're both doing the "rock and roll" devil horns hand sign!  Hilarious!  I didn't think characters were allowed to do stuff like that?!?


----------



## SueM in MN

Conservative Hippie said:
			
		

> So when I saw this kid running around and jumping on benches and then getting back into a wheelchair, it made me feel angry.  My dad can't get up and jump around.


When my DDs were little, my youngest DD had a wheelchair that my oldest DD sometimes rode in while DH or I carried youngest DD to the bus stop. By the time we got to the bus, oldest DD would be wide awake, temporarily full of energy and run around. So, someone seeing her have would see a child get out of a wheelchair and run and jump around. Some might have felt angry at what looked like obvious abuse to them.
And, after older DD got out of the wheelchair, they would have seen us put younger DD into the wheelchair. Some might have taken that as another obvious sign of abuse - people often post that seeing 2 people in the same wheelchair at different times is a sure sign of abuse.

What they would not have seen was that our youngest DD was the owner of the wheelchair. Since she was "stroller age" most people who saw her out of her wheelchair didn't think it belonged to her, but she could only walk with a walker, and, now as a young adult, she can't walk at all any more. She can stand in a stander and can usually support her weight if someone holds her up (because she has no standing balance). 

So, things are not always what they seem to be. When I see someone get out of a wheelchair and walk or run around, I assume that's all I saw; someone who was sitting in a wheelchair who got up to walk or run around.  Just knowing that doesn't tell me anything else.


----------



## Darian

MQuara said:
			
		

> As for the New Jersey comments - TYPICAL steroptype - again - very judgemental.



Well, you DO know what they say about *Jersey Girls...*  I mean some of those stereotypes _have _ to be based on the majority of that groups behavior, right? Otherwise where do the stereotypes come from? (wink)

And *Conservative Hippie* shame on you for making fun of entire state with _speech impediments_... heheheh (juuuuusssst kidding!!!) Love your posts!

*Kerry* I grovel at your lovely feet and crave your forgiveness!


----------



## Goobergal99

I am a philly girl so I must say I got a laugh out of the jersey posts. My mom used to tell me that if it weren't for the bridges in philly, SO. jersey would float into the Atlantic....   

I always say that Jersey is nothing but highway, beach, grass and porn shops


----------



## Darian

Here's a kind of funny, embarassing and painful shocker that happened to DW and I at EPCOT during the F&WF. I'd had a heart attack on the plane flying out to Orlando so when we finally checked into the Poly Concierge, the nice concierge folks gave us a wheelchair for my use during the entire stay.

Lets just say at the time I wasn't all that experienced in controlling a wheel chair so I clipped my share of poor victim's ankles, ran over enough toes to fill a small barrel and generally wasn't that great at getting around. Not having a lot of stamina helped too. So if you got "Clipped" at EPCOT by some nut in a wheelchair... Mea Culpa! And apologies.

Getting up and down the hills between the Rose and Crown and France was proving problematic, as my wonderful DW had to push me up hill. Not an easy task with me being of pretty good girth. Anyway she gets this idea about racing down one hill to get me over the next.

So picture this: We leave France and we race up the first hill and zoom down into the valley, make it up the second hill and over the top and we really start zooming down the decline towards the Rose and Crown. Now those front little wheels are buzzing and vibrating away and whole chair is shaking like its gonna fly apart at any second. I tell DW that aren't we going a bit fast. No response from DW. I look back and she's face down on the pavement with both handgrips to the wheels chair still in her hands. I look forward and see I'm on a high speed collision course with the iron fence. I momentarily try to grab the wheels then remember the brakes. So I gently put them on - harder and harder and was able to stop inches from that iron fence.

Meanwhile my poor DW comes limping over, scuffed hands and knees and says she thinks she may have broken a kneecap when she took her "header" into the pavement. We stopped at the R&C for cleanup and recovery. After 6 Boddingtons each we were both all smiles again. Turns out she didn't break anything but did get some nasty scrapes. My DW looks cute on the outside, but man, she's all steel inside. She comes from a Marine Corps family and it   shows. She rocks!

Thats one wild ride I don't wish to repeat.


----------



## Leash

Darian said:
			
		

> Here's a kind of funny, embarassing and painful shocker that happened to DW and I at EPCOT during the F&WF. I'd had a heart attack on the plane flying out to Orlando so when we finally checked into the Poly Concierge, the nice concierge folks gave us a wheelchair for my use during the entire stay.
> 
> Lets just say at the time I wasn't all that experienced in controlling a wheel chair so I clipped my share of poor victim's ankles, ran over enough toes to fill a small barrel and generally wasn't that great at getting around. Not having a lot of stamina helped too. So if you got "Clipped" at EPCOT by some nut in a wheelchair... Mea Culpa! And apologies.
> 
> Getting up and down the hills between the Rose and Crown and France was proving problematic, as my wonderful DW had to push me up hill. Not an easy task with me being of pretty good girth. Anyway she gets this idea about racing down one hill to get me over the next.
> 
> So picture this: We leave France and we race up the first hill and zoom down into the valley, make it up the second hill and over the top and we really start zooming down the decline towards the Rose and Crown. Now those front little wheels are buzzing and vibrating away and whole chair is shaking like its gonna fly apart at any second. I tell DW that aren't we going a bit fast. No response from DW. I look back and she's face down on the pavement with both handgrips to the wheels chair still in her hands. I look forward and see I'm on a high speed collision course with the iron fence. I momentarily try to grab the wheels then remember the brakes. So I gently put them on - harder and harder and was able to stop inches from that iron fence.
> 
> Meanwhile my poor DW comes limping over, scuffed hands and knees and says she thinks she may have broken a kneecap when she took her "header" into the pavement. We stopped at the R&C for cleanup and recovery. After 6 Boddingtons each we were both all smiles again. Turns out she didn't break anything but did get some nasty scrapes. My DW looks cute on the outside, but man, she's all steel inside. She comes from a Marine Corps family and it   shows. She rocks!
> 
> Thats one wild ride I don't wish to repeat.



Let me start by saying that I'm glad you are both ok but I gotta say that the mental image of your wife with the grips in her hands and you running wild made me laugh out loud!   This is the funniest thing I have reas on this thread and yes I have read the whole thing.


----------



## Joanna71985

Darian said:
			
		

> Here's a kind of funny, embarassing and painful shocker that happened to DW and I at EPCOT during the F&WF. I'd had a heart attack on the plane flying out to Orlando so when we finally checked into the Poly Concierge, the nice concierge folks gave us a wheelchair for my use during the entire stay.
> 
> Lets just say at the time I wasn't all that experienced in controlling a wheel chair so I clipped my share of poor victim's ankles, ran over enough toes to fill a small barrel and generally wasn't that great at getting around. Not having a lot of stamina helped too. So if you got "Clipped" at EPCOT by some nut in a wheelchair... Mea Culpa! And apologies.
> 
> Getting up and down the hills between the Rose and Crown and France was proving problematic, as my wonderful DW had to push me up hill. Not an easy task with me being of pretty good girth. Anyway she gets this idea about racing down one hill to get me over the next.
> 
> So picture this: We leave France and we race up the first hill and zoom down into the valley, make it up the second hill and over the top and we really start zooming down the decline towards the Rose and Crown. Now those front little wheels are buzzing and vibrating away and whole chair is shaking like its gonna fly apart at any second. I tell DW that aren't we going a bit fast. No response from DW. I look back and she's face down on the pavement with both handgrips to the wheels chair still in her hands. I look forward and see I'm on a high speed collision course with the iron fence. I momentarily try to grab the wheels then remember the brakes. So I gently put them on - harder and harder and was able to stop inches from that iron fence.
> 
> Meanwhile my poor DW comes limping over, scuffed hands and knees and says she thinks she may have broken a kneecap when she took her "header" into the pavement. We stopped at the R&C for cleanup and recovery. After 6 Boddingtons each we were both all smiles again. Turns out she didn't break anything but did get some nasty scrapes. My DW looks cute on the outside, but man, she's all steel inside. She comes from a Marine Corps family and it   shows. She rocks!
> 
> Thats one wild ride I don't wish to repeat.



HA HA HA!!!      Sorry, but I couldn't help myself. That put such a funny image in my head. I'm glad you were both alright though.


----------



## Conservative Hippie

To MQuara--Yes, I was angry at what appeared to be someone abusing wheelchair privledges.  She may not have been, but that is what it appeared to be.  Either way, I did not do or say anything to get in her way, and she was free to continue using the wheelchair in whatever fashion she wanted.  So I will not apologize for my feelings.  I am sure I am not the first person with a disabled family member to feel this way.  Second, ok, so you have judged me and deemed me judgemental.  Fine with me.

To ladysoleil--I have never watched an episode of the Sopranos, but I have seen plenty of trailers, etc.  I realize not everyone from New Jersey has an accent, but obviously some do, and obviously this man did.  I guess he never thought of speech therapy classes.  I am from Alabama, now Texas, and I do not have an accent, mostly because I am a classical singer (imagine my surprise when I discovered the Sopranos was not about opera...), but also because my mother thought southern accents were distasteful.

To Darian--Much love back atcha!

To Goobergal--I'm glad someone gets a little humor around here...


----------



## DebIreland

Darian said:
			
		

> I tell DW that aren't we going a bit fast. No response from DW. I look back and she's face down on the pavement with both handgrips to the wheels chair still in her hands.



    OMG!!! Too funny!!!!


----------



## Goobergal99

Conservative Hippie said:
			
		

> To MQuara--Yes, I was angry at what appeared to be someone abusing wheelchair privledges.  She may not have been, but that is what it appeared to be.  Either way, I did not do or say anything to get in her way, and she was free to continue using the wheelchair in whatever fashion she wanted.  So I will not apologize for my feelings.  I am sure I am not the first person with a disabled family member to feel this way.  Second, ok, so you have judged me and deemed me judgemental.  Fine with me.
> 
> To ladysoleil--I have never watched an episode of the Sopranos, but I have seen plenty of trailers, etc.  I realize not everyone from New Jersey has an accent, but obviously some do, and obviously this man did.  I guess he never thought of speech therapy classes.  I am from Alabama, now Texas, and I do not have an accent, mostly because I am a classical singer (imagine my surprise when I discovered the Sopranos was not about opera...), but also because my mother thought southern accents were distasteful.
> 
> To Darian--Much love back atcha!
> 
> To Goobergal--I'm glad someone gets a little humor around here...




Hey my family are very sterotypical south philly italians so I have no problem having a laugh once in awhile. everything in my childhood home was "dego" red and of course we had the blessed mother statue in the window


----------



## DebIreland

Goobergal99 said:
			
		

> Hey my family are very sterotypical south philly italians so I have no problem having a laugh once in awhile. everything in my childhood home was "dego" red and of course we had the blessed mother statue in the window



You too yeah?? Most Irish families in the 70s had the Virgin Mary statue in the window, with a portrait of JFK above the fireplace and a picture of Elvis on the main wall. I think Elvis had to come down in most people's houses when the pope died in 1981 and he therefore got Elvis's spot   Anyone have the Sacred Heart picture adorning their walls or is that a specific Irish thing?? You know the one where the heart actually lights up? (There's a bulb included!). When my DS was 3 we were visiting DH's mother's house and DS was staring at the Sacred Heart on MIL's wall and then said "someone shot Jesus".    Anyway, talk about off-topic... lol!


----------



## SueM in MN

Conservative Hippie said:
			
		

> To MQuara--Yes, I was angry at what appeared to be someone abusing wheelchair privledges.  She may not have been, but that is what it appeared to be.  Either way, I did not do or say anything to get in her way, and she was free to continue using the wheelchair in whatever fashion she wanted.  So I will not apologize for my feelings.  I am sure I am not the first person with a disabled family member to feel this way.  Second, ok, so you have judged me and deemed me judgemental.  Fine with me.


So, would you have been angry about the running children in these examples who appeared to be abusing wheelchair priviledges? 


			
				SueM in MN said:
			
		

> One of my friends took her 2 sons to WDW when the older boy was around 9 and the younger was around 7. They rented a wheelchair. Both boys sometimes rode in it, but the older boy would only do it if he was totally exhausted. Sometimes both were out of the wheelchair, running around. Anyone looking at them would have probably seen nothing physically wrong with either boy. The older one was born with a partially-repairable heart condition and he died in his sleep right after his 18th birthday. He wasn't expected to live to be a teenager, so when the "apparently healthy" boy was at WDW, he was and apparently healthy terminally ill boy.





			
				SueM in MN said:
			
		

> When my DDs were little, my youngest DD had a wheelchair that my oldest DD sometimes rode in while DH or I carried youngest DD to the bus stop. By the time we got to the bus, oldest DD would be wide awake, temporarily full of energy and run around. So, someone seeing her have would see a child get out of a wheelchair and run and jump around. Some might have felt angry at what looked like obvious abuse to them.
> And, after older DD got out of the wheelchair, they would have seen us put younger DD into the wheelchair. Some might have taken that as another obvious sign of abuse - people often post that seeing 2 people in the same wheelchair at different times is a sure sign of abuse.
> 
> What they would not have seen was that our youngest DD was the owner of the wheelchair. Since she was "stroller age" most people who saw her out of her wheelchair didn't think it belonged to her, but she could only walk with a walker, and, now as a young adult, she can't walk at all any more. She can stand in a stander and can usually support her weight if someone holds her up (because she has no standing balance).


We have heard people go by us and comment on our apparently "abuse of wheelchair priviledges" when they went by and saw our youngest DD sitting  on a bench next to her wheelchair. They assumed she could walk and didn't need a wheelchair since they could see her sitting on the bench swinging her leg.


----------



## Goobergal99

DebIreland said:
			
		

> You too yeah?? Most Irish families in the 70s had the Virgin Mary statue in the window, with a portrait of JFK above the fireplace and a picture of Elvis on the main wall. I think Elvis had to come down in most people's houses when the pope died in 1981 and he therefore got Elvis's spot   Anyone have the Sacred Heart picture adorning their walls or is that a specific Irish thing?? You know the one where the heart actually lights up? (There's a bulb included!). When my DS was 3 we were visiting DH's mother's house and DS said "who shot Jesus?".    Anyway, talk about off-topic... lol!



My DH is Irish and yes DFIL has the sacred heart on the wall. My DBIL has the sacred heart tattoed to him and Jesus's hands praying on the back of his neck as well as IRISH on his chest and Celtic on his back, a celtic cross, a shamrock, a claddagh and a bunch of celtic designs.    a bit obessive. his whole room is decked out in Irish paraphanalia and of course he hates the English   

DH isn't that bad, he just drinks nothing buy Guiness and Jamison.

Almost all of his family members are union bricklayers, fireman or cops and they all belong to an Irish club, DD is an irish dancer.

So talk about your sterotypes.   

My wedding dress was lined in Red and we played nothing but the rat pack during dinner. Not to mention our recessional song was "Thats Amore" and all my italian family members from so philly and sicily did the clap and danced   

My mom walked me down the aisle to Elvis but that was more sentimental then traditional. Oh and DFIL is obsessed with JFK. I have seen the oliver stone movie a million times


----------



## steffali

Darian said:
			
		

> Here's a kind of funny, embarassing and painful shocker that happened to DW and I at EPCOT during the F&WF. I'd had a heart attack on the plane flying out to Orlando so when we finally checked into the Poly Concierge, the nice concierge folks gave us a wheelchair for my use during the entire stay.
> 
> Lets just say at the time I wasn't all that experienced in controlling a wheel chair so I clipped my share of poor victim's ankles, ran over enough toes to fill a small barrel and generally wasn't that great at getting around. Not having a lot of stamina helped too. So if you got "Clipped" at EPCOT by some nut in a wheelchair... Mea Culpa! And apologies.
> 
> Getting up and down the hills between the Rose and Crown and France was proving problematic, as my wonderful DW had to push me up hill. Not an easy task with me being of pretty good girth. Anyway she gets this idea about racing down one hill to get me over the next.
> 
> So picture this: We leave France and we race up the first hill and zoom down into the valley, make it up the second hill and over the top and we really start zooming down the decline towards the Rose and Crown. Now those front little wheels are buzzing and vibrating away and whole chair is shaking like its gonna fly apart at any second. I tell DW that aren't we going a bit fast. No response from DW. I look back and she's face down on the pavement with both handgrips to the wheels chair still in her hands. I look forward and see I'm on a high speed collision course with the iron fence. I momentarily try to grab the wheels then remember the brakes. So I gently put them on - harder and harder and was able to stop inches from that iron fence.
> 
> Meanwhile my poor DW comes limping over, scuffed hands and knees and says she thinks she may have broken a kneecap when she took her "header" into the pavement. We stopped at the R&C for cleanup and recovery. After 6 Boddingtons each we were both all smiles again. Turns out she didn't break anything but did get some nasty scrapes. My DW looks cute on the outside, but man, she's all steel inside. She comes from a Marine Corps family and it   shows. She rocks!
> 
> Thats one wild ride I don't wish to repeat.




THat is too funny!!!   
Hey maybe someone video taped it and you will see you and your DW on Americas funniest videos.


----------



## a*lil*bit*goofy

jann1033 said:
			
		

> did she grab a fry or two off their plates while she was there ?



omg lmao! can u imagine??? i hope no body parts ended up in their soup. LOL 

"oh excuse my b**b's! i just want a photo"

LMAO


----------



## a*lil*bit*goofy

Darian said:
			
		

> Well, you DO know what they say about *Jersey Girls...*  I mean some of those stereotypes _have _ to be based on the majority of that groups behavior, right? Otherwise where do the stereotypes come from? (wink)
> 
> And *Conservative Hippie* shame on you for making fun of entire state with _speech impediments_... heheheh (juuuuusssst kidding!!!) Love your posts!
> 
> *Kerry* I grovel at your lovely feet and crave your forgiveness!




OMG LMAO someone acknolwedged ME! MOI! lil' ole me!!!     
and once more:   
i love that banana

i find it shocking that a banana can dance!!!

Smooches baby, smooches.  :O) 

and now, just for good measure, i shall off topic myself:


----------



## a*lil*bit*goofy

Darian said:
			
		

> Here's a kind of funny, embarassing and painful shocker that happened to DW and I at EPCOT during the F&WF. I'd had a heart attack on the plane flying out to Orlando so when we finally checked into the Poly Concierge, the nice concierge folks gave us a wheelchair for my use during the entire stay.



omg, OMG ! i had to reread the first paragraph! you had a HEART ATTACK on the airplane? OMG! how scary is that!!!   

so i am stuck in a 'wow...thats terrible trance..." and then i read 



> I tell DW that aren't we going a bit fast. No response from DW. I look back and she's face down on the pavement with both handgrips to the wheels chair still in her hands. I look forward and see I'm on a high speed collision course with the iron fence.



and i find myself literally     

is that wrong of me to say?   

Its the whole 'handgrips still in her hand' that gets me giggling. in fact i have to continuously stop typing for my giggles.

I am glad all is well tho!!!!


----------



## LindsayDunn228

MQuara said:
			
		

> You're ANGRY that a child has the ability to run and jump?????


I think I understand what that poster was trying to say. Running around and going wild and then plopping back into the wheelchair would make the average bear go


----------



## Conservative Hippie

SueM in MN said:
			
		

> So, would you have been angry about the running children in these examples who appeared to be abusing wheelchair priviledges?



Unfortunately, yes.  It's sad that there are wicked people out there that will actually do things like that, and ruin it for people like you who have valid reasons.  IMHO, they are the enemy, not me.

And thank you, Lindsay, I'm glad at least ONE person can understand!

Let's not pretend like we all think wonderful happy thought about everyone 100% of the time, because we don't.  It may not be pretty, but it's true.


----------



## phillybeth

shawnaluvs2teach said:
			
		

> This happended at (gasp  ) Knotts Berry Farm here in california. DH was in line for a ride withe some friends and DS7, one of the friends was a police officer, and from behind them a group of teenage girls start to cut in front of them and my husband said " you've got to stand in line like the rest of us" and one of the girls says "but our boyfriends are in line ahead of you and they have our purses" so our cop friends says "which guys?" and they point to some random guys in line ahead of them and our cop friends says to the guys "hey, do you have these girls purses?" and the guys say that they don't even know the girls.     so my husband says "tough luck" to the teenage girls and they start getting attitude with him and our friends, and our cop friends pulls out his badge and tells them to calm down or something might happen, and then one of the girls yells "hey! he's a po-po, everyone look, there's a po-po. He's cool with his little badge." and everyone in our group can't believe the disrespect. These girls were only around 12 or 13 ( dressed like hooches, too)    So my husband realizes that he'd better get DS7 out of there before the bomb drops, so he starts to leave the line and the girls start calling him a sissy man  "hey look at the bald sissy man leaving" so our cop friend says he's going to call security and the girls are like " we've got a knife in our purse, we're not scared of you Po-po". Security came and escorted them out of the line and they were cussin' at my Dh and our cop friend the whole time.  sheesh!



They had a knife in their purses... that their 'boyfriends' were holding?  How were they going to get these knives?


----------



## Morticia

Ok people.....

Fires of hell aimed at me but....

This is a shocking thread.  About what SHOCKS people.  Not whether you are right or wrong, but what you have seen that shocks you.

People in & out of wheel chairs would be shocking to most people.  Not judging their limitations, but being shocked by the behaviour. 

Teenage girls threatening police officers IS shocking. 

The shocks are mostly personal.  It is a viewpoint of the person observing the act: NOT a judgement on the person or the actions.

Please, we are all Disney lovers & lets play nice.  OK, I will hear it for that.


----------



## fancythemouse

Here, here Morticia!!! I second that!


----------



## SpectroMagic*o*

*I was kinda shocked when a castmember told me that the people who wear those heavy costumes in 100 degree heat dont have little air conditioners or fans installed in them...how do they survive that kind of heat? I cant even stand it in shorts and a tank!*


----------



## a*lil*bit*goofy

Morticia said:
			
		

> Ok people.....
> 
> Fires of hell aimed at me but....
> 
> This is a shocking thread.  About what SHOCKS people.  Not whether you are right or wrong, but what you have seen that shocks you.
> 
> People in & out of wheel chairs would be shocking to most people.  Not judging their limitations, but being shocked by the behaviour.
> 
> Teenage girls threatening police officers IS shocking.
> 
> The shocks are mostly personal.  It is a viewpoint of the person observing the act: NOT a judgement on the person or the actions.
> 
> Please, we are all Disney lovers & lets play nice.  OK, I will hear it for that.



COMPLETELY agree. noone is attacking anyone here. everyone knows that there are hidden disabilities. everyone knows that provoking someone could make them more attitudy. (is that a word?)

its still SHOCKING for some to see, and they should be judged on what they consider to be shocking


----------



## Morticia

Thank you Kerry.

I post little for fear of attack.

Thank you.


----------



## Morticia

BTW, off topic, has anyone seen Farscape?


----------



## rmdavis

> I was kinda shocked when a castmember told me that the people who wear those heavy costumes in 100 degree heat dont have little air conditioners or fans installed in them...how do they survive that kind of heat? I cant even stand it in shorts and a tank!




a bit off topic but I can relate to the cm's in the costumes as far as as a firefighter in the south (Louisiana) having to put our gear on in the summer time is rough,  if Disney ever invents something for their CM's to wear  I am in line  for it next


----------



## x.laura.x

Not exactly shocking but more annoying. i went to WDW when i was 7 and wanted to ride Space Mountain. they had someone making sure everyone was over the height limit, i was a few inches over it so i went in. i stood in the que for about 40mins before it was my time to ride. i was about to get the shuttle when one of the CMs said they wanted to check my height so they did. then they said i was too short. my mum explained that i had been measured already and was told i could ride but the CM wouldnt listen and just sent me away. i was more shocked at how they could have two different heights than anything else. has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## jann1033

Darian said:
			
		

> Here's a kind of funny, embarassing and painful shocker that happened to DW and I at EPCOT during the F&WF. I'd had a heart attack on the plane flying out to Orlando so when we finally checked into the Poly Concierge, the nice concierge folks gave us a wheelchair for my use during the entire stay.
> 
> Lets just say at the time I wasn't all that experienced in controlling a wheel chair so I clipped my share of poor victim's ankles, ran over enough toes to fill a small barrel and generally wasn't that great at getting around. Not having a lot of stamina helped too. So if you got "Clipped" at EPCOT by some nut in a wheelchair... Mea Culpa! And apologies.
> 
> Getting up and down the hills between the Rose and Crown and France was proving problematic, as my wonderful DW had to push me up hill. Not an easy task with me being of pretty good girth. Anyway she gets this idea about racing down one hill to get me over the next.
> 
> So picture this: We leave France and we race up the first hill and zoom down into the valley, make it up the second hill and over the top and we really start zooming down the decline towards the Rose and Crown. Now those front little wheels are buzzing and vibrating away and whole chair is shaking like its gonna fly apart at any second. I tell DW that aren't we going a bit fast. No response from DW. I look back and she's face down on the pavement with both handgrips to the wheels chair still in her hands. I look forward and see I'm on a high speed collision course with the iron fence. I momentarily try to grab the wheels then remember the brakes. So I gently put them on - harder and harder and was able to stop inches from that iron fence.
> 
> Meanwhile my poor DW comes limping over, scuffed hands and knees and says she thinks she may have broken a kneecap when she took her "header" into the pavement. We stopped at the R&C for cleanup and recovery. After 6 Boddingtons each we were both all smiles again. Turns out she didn't break anything but did get some nasty scrapes. My DW looks cute on the outside, but man, she's all steel inside. She comes from a Marine Corps family and it   shows. She rocks!
> 
> Thats one wild ride I don't wish to repeat.




your poor wifey but this is hysterical!


----------



## jann1033

DebIreland said:
			
		

> You too yeah?? Most Irish families in the 70s had the Virgin Mary statue in the window, with a portrait of JFK above the fireplace and a picture of Elvis on the main wall. I think Elvis had to come down in most people's houses when the pope died in 1981 and he therefore got Elvis's spot   Anyone have the Sacred Heart picture adorning their walls or is that a specific Irish thing?? You know the one where the heart actually lights up? (There's a bulb included!). When my DS was 3 we were visiting DH's mother's house and DS was staring at the Sacred Heart on MIL's wall and then said "someone shot Jesus".    Anyway, talk about off-topic... lol!


OT
When were you at my mil's house  ? except she gave _me_ the velvet pic of a volcano ( from hawaii no less, what a treat  ) and kept the elvis( btw she's never lived in Pa, NJ anyplace but Oh.. so decorative sense must be a genetic mutation thing  )


----------



## a*lil*bit*goofy

SpectroMagic*o* said:
			
		

> *I was kinda shocked when a castmember told me that the people who wear those heavy costumes in 100 degree heat dont have little air conditioners or fans installed in them...how do they survive that kind of heat? I cant even stand it in shorts and a tank!*




I was a friend to Grimace from McDonalds at a restaurant grand reopening. I asked and begged to do a character, as it was one of the things on my 'must do while i live" list. 

I got to do grimace, I wore a tank top and short cotton shorts, and i paraded around for 20 min to a half hour, can't remember exactly, but we were on a time limit in the costumes. 

i was breathing so hard, i don't know how the kids didn't hear me . when i took the costume off, i was SOAKED in sweat from head to toe.  

this was INSIDE a restaurant, where it was cool, when i was younger, (and weighed a LOT less)  .....

so i have no idea how they do it in the florida heat, esp bouncing around on the parade floats....

so yes i find the whole charater people shocking....shocking that they are still standing at the end of their rotation!


----------



## lkjasd

Wow. I actually finshed. Many shocking posts but no one referenced my brother. I cant believe it. Here are my shocks. I would only have one if it weren't for my own brother. (Please bear with me as I am a newbie)

1) Back in 1993 (we were around 18), A teenage boy accidentally body surfed on top of my girlfriend as she sat chest deep in the water in a very open area. He apologized but moved right back in front of her so she moved over. He repositioned himself and tried to hit her two more times with her moving again each time. On the fourth time she didnt move and as he surfs into her she raise her feet to deflect him and he surfs face first into her feet making his nose bleed very badly.  As he runs out of the pool we immediately begin hearing laughing and carrying on behind us. He runs back to his group of friends who it appears had put him up to this stunt. Hopefully his nose wasnt broken.

2) On a trip in 2001 my brothers family traveled with us (for the last time on any vacation). To make a long story short, my brother became justifiably upset at a lady who knowingly had taken his DD spot when he took her for a bathroom break before a parade. He was surprisingly calm during the confrontation and due to the parade starting he seemed to let things go (not like him at all). During the parade he had to change his sons diaper in the stroller. I happen to glance over a few minutes later and see him dumping the diaper contents into the womans purse which she had left hanging on the back of her stroller. We left the scene quickly trying to ditch him.

3) The same night as we tried to leave at closing, a man in an ECV hit my brother in the heels repeatedly as we tried to leave in the exiting crowds. The man hits him multiple times and mad several comments about my brother needing to walk faster (in the closing crowd?).  On about the third hit, my brother grabs the front of the ECV and looks like he will throw the man over and instead says if you want to go faster, go around me. But of course it is crowded and he cant, so he continues to follow us. About half way down the street he hits my brother again. With that my brother whirls around PULLS OUT THE ECV KEY and throws it on top of the buildings. The man starts yelling but we just keep walking. Security did stop my brother when we got to the train station but after showing them his heels and calves they let him go.


----------



## AnaheimGirl

SpectroMagic*o* said:
			
		

> *I was kinda shocked when a castmember told me that the people who wear those heavy costumes in 100 degree heat dont have little air conditioners or fans installed in them...how do they survive that kind of heat? I cant even stand it in shorts and a tank!*


  I had friends in college who worked as costumed characters at DL.   They said they tried to rig fans and things in there, but it didn't work very well.   They also had specific limits on the time they were allowed to stay outside in those costumes, based on the weather.   On the hottest days, they could only stay out in them for 10 minutes, and it's so much cooler in California.   I can't imagine how bad it'd be in Florida!    

Anyway, I think this is one of the reasons that they cannot stay out a couple extra minutes to sign one more autograph and pose for one more picture.   They need to get backstage and get their heads off before they faint from heat exhaustion!


----------



## LiteBrite

lkjasd said:
			
		

> 1) Back in 1993 (we were around 18), A teenage boy accidentally body surfed on top of my girlfriend as she sat chest deep in the water in a very open area. He apologized but moved right back in front of her so she moved over. He repositioned himself and tried to hit her two more times with her moving again each time. On the fourth time she didnt move and as he surfs into her she raise her feet to deflect him and he surfs face first into her feet making his nose bleed very badly.  As he runs out of the pool we immediately begin hearing laughing and carrying on behind us. He runs back to his group of friends who it appears had put him up to this stunt. Hopefully his nose wasnt broken.



Good for her!  




> 3) The same night as we tried to leave at closing, a man in an ECV hit my brother in the heels repeatedly as we tried to leave in the exiting crowds. The man hits him multiple times and mad several comments about my brother needing to walk faster (in the closing crowd?).  On about the third hit, my brother grabs the front of the ECV and looks like he will throw the man over and instead says if you want to go faster, go around me. But of course it is crowded and he cant, so he continues to follow us. About half way down the street he hits my brother again. With that my brother whirls around PULLS OUT THE ECV KEY and throws it on top of the buildings. The man starts yelling but we just keep walking. Security did stop my brother when we got to the train station but after showing them his heels and calves they let him go.



I can't blame your brother for tossing the ECV keys in this situation, but this other story....



> 2) On a trip in 2001 my brothers family traveled with us (for the last time on any vacation). To make a long story short, my brother became justifiably upset at a lady who knowingly had taken his DD spot when he took her for a bathroom break before a parade. He was surprisingly calm during the confrontation and due to the parade starting he seemed to let things go (not like him at all). During the parade he had to change his sons diaper in the stroller. I happen to glance over a few minutes later and see him dumping the diaper contents into the womans purse which she had left hanging on the back of her stroller. We left the scene quickly trying to ditch him.



YOWZA!!!!!


----------



## Kimberly815

Just got back on Saturday.  We had a great trip, but did encounter a couple of shocks- all on the same day!

The first was at Animal Kingdom.  I was sitting outside a shop people watching waiting for my fiance and soon to be MIL to finish up inside.   Along comes a middle aged woman in a string bikini top (she had some kind of a cover up on the bottom).  This suprised me a bit- especially since I thought swimsuits were not allowed, then I realized she was smoking in a non designated area, and proceeded to put out the cigarette on the ground in the middle of the walkway and leave the butt there.   

The second was back at the Magic Kingdom later that same night.  It was after the Spectromagic parade, while we were waiting for Wishes.  Plenty of people were leaving the park, so we stayed by the curb just waiting until it was time for the fireworks.  My finace pulls out his mini tripod and used the tripod and camera on a trash barrel right in front of us, trying to get some nice shots of the castle.  Just as he is about to click. . .some woman PLOPS her 7-8 year old daughter right on the trash can in front of the camera- with her daughters butt buming into it!  She turns to look at my fiance and says. . "oh were you using this to take picutures, well sorry she just wants to sit here." in an attitude. Are you kidding me lady!?!? I couldn't believe it!  

The final one was while we were walking out of the MK with the tremendous crowds that night.  There was a family in front of us, with Mom pushing the stroller, and a little boy #1 walking next to her, and then Dad walking right with them, holding another little boy #2's hand.  Well, I have no idea what happened, but little boy #1 proceeded to slap the child in the carriage. . .HARD.  Then Dad comes over and we think he is going to reprimand Little boy #1, but instead he slaps the child in the carriage too!  I couldn't even tell what the kid in the carriage did!


----------



## Darian

jann1033 said:
			
		

> your poor wifey but this is hysterical!



After our beers in the R&C we were laughing about it too. And thinking about what could of happened: Dateline Orlando, FL --- man in wheelchair gets impailed on iron fence at EPCOT! I tell you jann1033, in all honesty I thought I was going to fly over that fence like peter pan and go for a swim with the gators in that murky lake.

DW had this stunned look on her face while laying on the pavement and watching me and the wheelchair zoom away veering left and right down the hill. I was more worried about her being hurt and me unable to go back to help her than I was about hitting that fence. The next day she had some _nasty _ bruises.


----------



## RickinNYC

lkjasd said:
			
		

> Wow. I actually finshed. Many shocking posts but no one referenced my brother. I cant believe it. Here are my shocks. I would only have one if it weren't for my own brother. (Please bear with me as I am a newbie)
> 
> 1) Back in 1993 (we were around 18), A teenage boy accidentally body surfed on top of my girlfriend as she sat chest deep in the water in a very open area. He apologized but moved right back in front of her so she moved over. He repositioned himself and tried to hit her two more times with her moving again each time. On the fourth time she didnt move and as he surfs into her she raise her feet to deflect him and he surfs face first into her feet making his nose bleed very badly.  As he runs out of the pool we immediately begin hearing laughing and carrying on behind us. He runs back to his group of friends who it appears had put him up to this stunt. Hopefully his nose wasnt broken.
> 
> 2) On a trip in 2001 my brothers family traveled with us (for the last time on any vacation). To make a long story short, my brother became justifiably upset at a lady who knowingly had taken his DD spot when he took her for a bathroom break before a parade. He was surprisingly calm during the confrontation and due to the parade starting he seemed to let things go (not like him at all). During the parade he had to change his sons diaper in the stroller. I happen to glance over a few minutes later and see him dumping the diaper contents into the womans purse which she had left hanging on the back of her stroller. We left the scene quickly trying to ditch him.
> 
> 3) The same night as we tried to leave at closing, a man in an ECV hit my brother in the heels repeatedly as we tried to leave in the exiting crowds. The man hits him multiple times and mad several comments about my brother needing to walk faster (in the closing crowd?).  On about the third hit, my brother grabs the front of the ECV and looks like he will throw the man over and instead says if you want to go faster, go around me. But of course it is crowded and he cant, so he continues to follow us. About half way down the street he hits my brother again. With that my brother whirls around PULLS OUT THE ECV KEY and throws it on top of the buildings. The man starts yelling but we just keep walking. Security did stop my brother when we got to the train station but after showing them his heels and calves they let him go.




I have no doubt that folks are going to turn up the flames on your post to volcano strength.  BUT, I have to say KUDOS and a big thumbs up to your brother and your girlfriend.


----------



## RickinNYC

Darian said:
			
		

> After our beers in the R&C we were laughing about it too. And thinking about what could of happened: Dateline Orlando, FL --- man in wheelchair gets impailed on iron fence at EPCOT! I tell you jann1033, in all honesty I thought I was going to fly over that fence like peter pan and go for a swim with the gators in that murky lake.
> 
> DW had this stunned look on her face while laying on the pavement and watching me and the wheelchair zoom away veering left and right down the hill. I was more worried about her being hurt and me unable to go back to help her than I was about hitting that fence. The next day she had some _nasty _ bruises.



Poor wife!  But you just proved to bring to life exactly what I have said to my partner on each of our trips over that bridge.  I have always said that it's a miracle someone hasn't gone flying down that thing by accident!!!

Thanks for the belly laugh!


----------



## PrincessPatty

RickinNYC said:
			
		

> I have no doubt that folks are going to turn up the flames on your post to volcano strength.  BUT, I have to say KUDOS and a big thumbs up to your brother and your girlfriend.



 

Although the diaper thing was a little


----------



## Darian

AnaheimGirl said:
			
		

> I had friends in college who worked as costumed characters at DL.   They said they tried to rig fans and things in there, but it didn't work very well.   They also had specific limits on the time they were allowed to stay outside in those costumes, based on the weather.   On the hottest days, they could only stay out in them for 10 minutes, and it's so much cooler in California.   I can't imagine how bad it'd be in Florida!
> 
> Anyway, I think this is one of the reasons that they cannot stay out a couple extra minutes to sign one more autograph and pose for one more picture.   They need to get backstage and get their heads off before they faint from heat exhaustion!



It was one of those over 100 degree days in Anaheim during the summer and my DW and I were at Disneyland watching the Lion King parade. We were seated on Main street near the entrance hub, so we were near the very end of the parade route. The "jungle" float goes by with all those characters in monkey suites on swings and ropes and DW points to one of the monkeys. It wasn't moving and was dangling from its swing like a corpse. The other castmembers who were dancers would touch or shake the passed out monkey as they danced by. I felt so sorry for the poor person who fainted because of the heat. I was in shorts and a tee shirt and was still suffering from the heat. The experience really gave me a lot of respect for the athletic ability of the disney cast members to perfom while in those hot and heavy costumes.

AnaheimGirl, I'm sure your castmember friends can tell lots of similar stories.


----------



## DebIreland

jann1033 said:
			
		

> OT
> When were you at my mil's house  ? except she gave _me_ the velvet pic of a volcano ( from hawaii no less, what a treat  ) and kept the elvis( btw she's never lived in Pa, NJ anyplace but Oh.. so decorative sense must be a genetic mutation thing  )



Did you say a *velvet* pic? *VELVET*??? I think I'm going to be sick.     And yet I can visualise it no problem!! My brother and his wife were invited to a neighbour's house for tea and the neighbour brought them to the living room to show them a new picture they had bought. My br. was saying it was the most hideous thing he'd ever seen in his life. It was a picture of The Titanic, ok, fair enough, except it had a 3-D ICEBERG protruding from the picture and you guessed it, it was white velvet!    Protruding out!!! As if the iceberg was somehow, I dunno, glamorous? Fun even?    He was speechless when the neighbour asked what he thought, he was "well, um, yeah, oh, cool, wow, hmmm". The neighbour then said that he could get him one if he liked.   He lived in fear for quite a while that the neighbour would appear on the doorstep, horrendously ugly picture in hand.


----------



## lkjasd

RickinNYC said:
			
		

> I have no doubt that folks are going to turn up the flames on your post to volcano strength.  BUT, I have to say KUDOS and a big thumbs up to your brother and your girlfriend.



Heck, I could not believe he did that and I am pretty used to his "oubursts" by now. I am his exact opposite and not confrontational as you can tell by my lack of participation in any of these incidences. 

The thread did ask for shocking things and in order to keep the thread on track I didn't mention any of his Non-Disney adventures like in Movie Theaters, Miniature Golf Courses, Restaurants, Buffet lines, stuck in traffic, etc. I am sad to say the "poop in the purse", as I refer to it, is only about a 6 out of 10 on his "I can't believe he did that scale". How he has avoided jail time I have no idea.


----------



## thptrek

After this thread the only way I would be shocked in WDW would be for a family from New Jersey to be all in ECVs holding onto their kid's leashes while driving the ECVs into the back of my leg.  Then one of the kids would have to pee on my leg.  Then the Mom would have to get out of her ECV and walk briskly over to me to curse me out for being in their kid's line of fire.  Then she would need to run back to her ECV where she would finish breastfeeding her baby while driving down the middle of Main street.  While all this is going on, the Dad would be slapping their other children.

I should also add the both parents were smoking and they were wearing T-shirts with lewd sayings on the front and their daughter was wearing short shorts with a lewd saying across the bottom.


----------



## mikymouse

Now THAT would be shocking and funny!


----------



## jann1033

DebIreland said:
			
		

> Did you say a *velvet* pic? *VELVET*??? I think I'm going to be sick.     And yet I can visualise it no problem!! My brother and his wife were invited to a neighbour's house for tea and the neighbour brought them to the living room to show them a new picture they had bought. My br. was saying it was the most hideous thing he'd ever seen in his life. It was a picture of The Titanic, ok, fair enough, except it had a 3-D ICEBERG protruding from the picture and you guessed it, it was white velvet!    Protruding out!!! As if the iceberg was somehow, I dunno, glamorous? Fun even?    He was speechless when the neighbour asked what he thought, he was "well, um, yeah, oh, cool, wow, hmmm". The neighbour then said that he could get him one if he liked.   He lived in fear for quite a while that the neighbour would appear on the doorstep, horrendously ugly picture in hand.



mine had dayglow pink lava( probably thought red would be too realistic and scary  ) maybe i should look on ebay for the iceberg one and started a themed "collection" i can will to my kids  



Darin you need to stop...as if the first image wasn't enough, "peter pan over the wall" almost left a laughter induced puddle on my chair...  however that must have been a trip for the record books, heart attack, battered wife, near drowning ...sounds like such a great time


----------



## jann1033

thptrek said:
			
		

> After this thread the only way I would be shocked in WDW would be for a family from New Jersey to be all in ECVs holding onto their kid's leashes while driving the ECVs into the back of my leg.  Then one of the kids would have to pee on my leg.  Then the Mom would have to get out of her ECV and walk briskly over to me to curse me out for being in their kid's line of fire.  Then she would need to run back to her ECV where she would finish breastfeeding her baby while driving down the middle of Main street.  While all this is going on, the Dad would be slapping their other children.



...    in order  to make me be truly shocked though _one_ of them would have to be pushing a stroller with a 10 yr old in it with a tee shirt  that said something lewd, and now thanks to lkjasd's brother, the mandatory poop filled container of _some _kind


----------



## kaysmommie

thptrek said:
			
		

> After this thread the only way I would be shocked in WDW would be for a family from New Jersey to be all in ECVs holding onto their kid's leashes while driving the ECVs into the back of my leg.  Then one of the kids would have to pee on my leg.  Then the Mom would have to get out of her ECV and walk briskly over to me to curse me out for being in their kid's line of fire.  Then she would need to run back to her ECV where she would finish breastfeeding her baby while driving down the middle of Main street.  While all this is going on, the Dad would be slapping their other children.


    Why is this family from NJ?     I'm from NJ and most people from NJ are not White trash.  Now we moved to TN in July and there certainly is alot of white trash here!    I have encountered some really rude people here.  Seems like they have no manners at all!  Nothing at WDW would shock me after this thread and seeing locals in Walmart in there slippers and Pj's.   You might be trying to be funny but that is a rude post.  Where are you from by the way??


----------



## jann1033

kaysmommie said:
			
		

> Why is this family from NJ?     I'm from NJ and most people from NJ are not White trash.  Now we moved to TN in July and there certainly is alot of white trash here!    I have encountered some really rude people here.  Seems like they have no manners at all!  Nothing at WDW would shock me after this thread and seeing locals in Walmart in there slippers and Pj's.   You might be trying to be funny but that is a rude post.  Where are you from by the way??




 maybe you missed it but there was a disagreement about the NJ thing a page or 2 back...i think the whole post was meant as a joke about the crazy things on this thread so don't take it personal


----------



## kaysmommie

jann1033 said:
			
		

> maybe you missed it but there was a disagreement about the NJ thing a page or 2 back...i think the whole post was meant as a joke about the crazy things on this thread so don't take it personal


Thanks.  I have read most of the post over the last week, but only this page today.  Most people here in TN have such an attitude about northerners that I can't help but feel defensive some times.  Especially since I think they certainly are no better.  I'm very shocked by some of things people do at Disney and other places for that matter.     I'm going to back to read the rest of the posts.


----------



## kaysmommie

Conservative Hippie said:
			
		

> First, like I said, my father is a spinal paraplegic.  I am a little sensitive to people abusing handicapp priveleges because I have seen my father struggle to walk through a parking lot (he uses crutches) because the handicapp spaces were taken up by cars without permits.  I have helped my father navigate stairs because he wasn't allowed to use service elevators at sports stadiums.  In the next 10 years he will mostly likely not even be able to stand with assistance.  So when I saw this kid running around and jumping on benches and then getting back into a wheelchair, it made me feel angry.  My dad can't get up and jump around.
> 
> Second, honey, I'm from the south.  I've never been to New Jersey.  I know he was from New Jersey because of the accent (have heard it on TV), and because we were told by someone else that we were there during a school break for New Jersey.  It's silly to think that people don't get first impressions.  People get first impressions!  I said that I didn't get a good first impression!!  I didn't say that it was my only or lasting impression!!  If he was from Ohio, I wouldn't have noticed the accent!!!  And it does make an impression to a southern girl to hear a thick New Jersey accent ranting about a stroller!!!!  Big tough New Jersey guys are supposed to fight about sports or tell someone they'll be sleeping with the fishes, not ranting about a stroller!!!!!


Speaking of accents and being a Jersey Girl living in TN.  Alot  People here talk like they have a mouthful of marbles or never attended school one day in there life  .  Not everyone fron NJ has the accent you heard on TV, talk about stereotypes. People in NJ are alot nicer then people in TN and I speak from experience.


----------



## SnowWhite607

thptrek said:
			
		

> After this thread the only way I would be shocked in WDW would be for a family from New Jersey to be all in ECVs holding onto their kid's leashes while driving the ECVs into the back of my leg.  Then one of the kids would have to pee on my leg.  Then the Mom would have to get out of her ECV and walk briskly over to me to curse me out for being in their kid's line of fire.  Then she would need to run back to her ECV where she would finish breastfeeding her baby while driving down the middle of Main street.  While all this is going on, the Dad would be slapping their other children.


----------



## Darian

thptrek said:
			
		

> After this thread the only way I would be shocked in WDW would be for a family from New Jersey to be all in ECVs holding onto their kid's leashes while driving the ECVs into the back of my leg.  Then one of the kids would have to pee on my leg.  Then the Mom would have to get out of her ECV and walk briskly over to me to curse me out for being in their kid's line of fire.  Then she would need to run back to her ECV where she would finish breastfeeding her baby while driving down the middle of Main street.  While all this is going on, the Dad would be slapping their other children.


   

That is too good! The only thing you missed is that the parents were smoking all the while and the girl kids were wearing short shorts with lewd saying written on their behinds.


----------



## Amapola

Darian said:
			
		

> That is too good! The only thing you missed is that the parents were smoking all the while and the girl kids were wearing short shorts with lewd saying written on their behinds.


 
AAAAAnd, they were all reusing AND sharing refillable mugs, splitting double cheeseburgers w/an extra bun and pool hopping... oh, wait, that's a different thread.


----------



## SpectroMagic*o*

rmdavis said:
			
		

> a bit off topic but I can relate to the cm's in the costumes as far as as a firefighter in the south (Louisiana) having to put our gear on in the summer time is rough,  if Disney ever invents something for their CM's to wear  I am in line  for it next



*I know, you're right, I knew it was a little   when I was writing it  . I know it's about shocking behavior but I think I posted all the shocking behavior I can think of and this just popped into my head   ...Sorry, but glad you agree with me   !
Just in general though, gotta love the people that put out their cigarettes on the beautifully clean and sparkly Disney sidewalks   ...that just aggravates me  !*


----------



## Darian

As Marlon Brando once said: "the horror... the horror." 

It all began innocently enough in the line for the Haunted Mansion at Disneyland. There was this short skinny woman with her short and skinny son about 8 people ahead of DW and me in line. Judging from their extreem accent they seemed to be from Kentucky or (not to offend) some hill-billy town nearby. I was tempted to say New Jersey, but those folks have suffered enough at the hands of this board. Heheheh.

Well I've got no beef with Kentucky, as my sister was born there. But suddenly this woman breaks wind loud and long. Then she looks around to see if anyone heard her. About 35 thousand people did, but we all pretended nothing had happened. Just trying to be polite. Well, her outgassing wasn't just loud, it stank horribly, like dead things and worse. Unknown to us at the time, this "blowing of the horn" was just the beginning of our suffering. 

Soon we were in the Mansion itself. The door closed to the stretching room and BAM she lets loose again. Trapped like rats we had no escape from her gas. This time the stench was even worse. After an eternity of holding my breath the doors finally open to fresh air. As the woman and her kid walk past the paintings, she let loose again so our respit from the torment was short lived. 

Finally we were seated in our Doom buggies and were thinking we were finally free of our outgassing companion. Though she was 3 buggies ahead of us she passed gas non-stop through the entire ride, defiling every room, every scene-even the graveyard wasn't large enough to dissipate the concentrated vile stench. All the time I'm wondering how such a small body could hold so much gas and what sort of person could produce such potent and terrible odors that could fill an entire attraction.

Poor DW was covering her face and having dry heaves, while I was just limp, nauseous and practically semicouncious from the airborne poisons.  

Finally the ride was over and DW & I staggered from our doom buggy out onto the moving walkway. Our classy fellow rider left another "air mine" as she and her sone ran up the rubber escalator leading out of the attraction.

I have never been so shocked, so sickened and so nauseated by anything else at Disney. This even beat the stripper we saw trying to pose topless on the drawbridge into Sleeping Beauty's castle.  The horror... the horror....


----------



## Conservative Hippie

kaysmommie said:
			
		

> Speaking of accents and being a Jersey Girl living in TN.  Alot  People here talk like they have a mouthful of marbles or never attended school one day in there life  .  Not everyone fron NJ has the accent you heard on TV, talk about stereotypes. People in NJ are alot nicer then people in TN and I speak from experience.



I am orginally from north Alabama, which is basically southern TN.  My brother goes to school in TN, and he has the WORST southern accent!!  Funny, because my mom, my baby brother, and myself have NO accents!  The TN rubbed off on him...


----------



## SpectroMagic*o*

Darian said:
			
		

> As Marlon Brando once said: "the horror... the horror."
> 
> It all began innocently enough in the line for the Haunted Mansion at Disneyland. There was this short skinny woman with her short and skinny son about 8 people ahead of DW and me in line. Judging from their extreem accent they seemed to be from Kentucky or (not to offend) some hill-billy town nearby. I was tempted to say New Jersey, but those folks have suffered enough at the hands of this board. Heheheh.
> 
> Well I've got no beef with Kentucky, as my sister was born there. But suddenly this woman breaks wind loud and long. Then she looks around to see if anyone heard her. About 35 thousand people did, but we all pretended nothing had happened. Just trying to be polite. Well, her outgassing wasn't just loud, it stank horribly, like dead things and worse. Unknown to us at the time, this "blowing of the horn" was just the beginning of our suffering.
> 
> Soon we were in the Mansion itself. The door closed to the stretching room and BAM she lets loose again. Trapped like rats we had no escape from her gas. This time the stench was even worse. After an eternity of holding my breath the doors finally open to fresh air. As the woman and her kid walk past the paintings, she let loose again so our respit from the torment was short lived.
> 
> Finally we were seated in our Doom buggies and were thinking we were finally free of our outgassing companion. Though she was 3 buggies ahead of us she passed gas non-stop through the entire ride, defiling every room, every scene-even the graveyard wasn't large enough to dissipate the concentrated vile stench. All the time I'm wondering how such a small body could hold so much gas and what sort of person could produce such potent and terrible odors that could fill an entire attraction.
> 
> Poor DW was covering her face and having dry heaves, while I was just limp, nauseous and practically semicouncious from the airborne poisons.
> 
> Finally the ride was over and DW & I staggered from our doom buggy out onto the moving walkway. Our classy fellow rider left another "air mine" as she and her sone ran up the rubber escalator leading out of the attraction.
> 
> I have never been so shocked, so sickened and so nauseated by anything else at Disney. This even beat the stripper we saw trying to pose topless on the drawbridge into Sleeping Beauty's castle.  The horror... the horror....



   !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DebIreland

Darian,

That was hilarious!!! Disgusting yes but hilarious!!


----------



## Flora Fan

Darian said:
			
		

> As Marlon Brando once said: "the horror... the horror."
> 
> It all began innocently enough in the line for the Haunted Mansion at Disneyland. There was this short skinny woman with her short and skinny son about 8 people ahead of DW and me in line. Judging from their extreem accent they seemed to be from Kentucky or (not to offend) some hill-billy town nearby. I was tempted to say New Jersey, but those folks have suffered enough at the hands of this board. Heheheh.
> 
> Well I've got no beef with Kentucky, as my sister was born there. But suddenly this woman breaks wind loud and long. Then she looks around to see if anyone heard her. About 35 thousand people did, but we all pretended nothing had happened. Just trying to be polite. Well, her outgassing wasn't just loud, it stank horribly, like dead things and worse. Unknown to us at the time, this "blowing of the horn" was just the beginning of our suffering.
> 
> Soon we were in the Mansion itself. The door closed to the stretching room and BAM she lets loose again. Trapped like rats we had no escape from her gas. This time the stench was even worse. After an eternity of holding my breath the doors finally open to fresh air. As the woman and her kid walk past the paintings, she let loose again so our respit from the torment was short lived.
> 
> Finally we were seated in our Doom buggies and were thinking we were finally free of our outgassing companion. Though she was 3 buggies ahead of us she passed gas non-stop through the entire ride, defiling every room, every scene-even the graveyard wasn't large enough to dissipate the concentrated vile stench. All the time I'm wondering how such a small body could hold so much gas and what sort of person could produce such potent and terrible odors that could fill an entire attraction.
> 
> Poor DW was covering her face and having dry heaves, while I was just limp, nauseous and practically semicouncious from the airborne poisons.
> 
> Finally the ride was over and DW & I staggered from our doom buggy out onto the moving walkway. Our classy fellow rider left another "air mine" as she and her sone ran up the rubber escalator leading out of the attraction.
> 
> I have never been so shocked, so sickened and so nauseated by anything else at Disney. This even beat the stripper we saw trying to pose topless on the drawbridge into Sleeping Beauty's castle.  The horror... the horror....




Oh my goodness.  I had to stop and dry my several times in order to make it though this post.  That was hilarious.  I read this to my DH and we just laughed and laughed.  I am sorry for the torment you both endured.  I hope the laughter that so many will enjoy from this post will make up for some of your torture.  My DH would like me to add that he thought this was a piece of art.

Thank you very much.


----------



## Flora Fan

*eyes.  Sorry I was typing too quickly.


----------



## crystalblue705

Darian,     I haven't laughed this hard in a long time!!!!  You definitely have a way with words.   You wouldn't happen to have anymore shocks, would you????????


----------



## jann1033

Darian said:
			
		

> As Marlon Brando once said: "the horror... the horror."
> 
> It all began innocently enough in the line for the Haunted Mansion at Disneyland. There was this short skinny woman with her short and skinny son about 8 people ahead of DW and me in line. Judging from their extreem accent they seemed to be from Kentucky or (not to offend) some hill-billy town nearby. I was tempted to say New Jersey, but those folks have suffered enough at the hands of this board. Heheheh.
> 
> Well I've got no beef with Kentucky, as my sister was born there. But suddenly this woman breaks wind loud and long. Then she looks around to see if anyone heard her. About 35 thousand people did, but we all pretended nothing had happened. Just trying to be polite. Well, her outgassing wasn't just loud, it stank horribly, like dead things and worse. Unknown to us at the time, this "blowing of the horn" was just the beginning of our suffering.
> 
> Soon we were in the Mansion itself. The door closed to the stretching room and BAM she lets loose again. Trapped like rats we had no escape from her gas. This time the stench was even worse. After an eternity of holding my breath the doors finally open to fresh air. As the woman and her kid walk past the paintings, she let loose again so our respit from the torment was short lived.
> 
> Finally we were seated in our Doom buggies and were thinking we were finally free of our outgassing companion. Though she was 3 buggies ahead of us she passed gas non-stop through the entire ride, defiling every room, every scene-even the graveyard wasn't large enough to dissipate the concentrated vile stench. All the time I'm wondering how such a small body could hold so much gas and what sort of person could produce such potent and terrible odors that could fill an entire attraction.
> 
> Poor DW was covering her face and having dry heaves, while I was just limp, nauseous and practically semicouncious from the airborne poisons.
> 
> Finally the ride was over and DW & I staggered from our doom buggy out onto the moving walkway. Our classy fellow rider left another "air mine" as she and her sone ran up the rubber escalator leading out of the attraction.
> 
> I have never been so shocked, so sickened and so nauseated by anything else at Disney. This even beat the stripper we saw trying to pose topless on the drawbridge into Sleeping Beauty's castle.  The horror... the horror....




stop! my stomach hurts...but _not _from the same problem as the wench of stench had    ( your earlier exploits were our dinner table conversation...this will have to be for breakfast tommorrow   )


----------



## Darian

crystalblue705 said:
			
		

> Darian,     I haven't laughed this hard in a long time!!!!  You definitely have a way with words.   You wouldn't happen to have anymore shocks, would you????????



My Dear *Crystalblue705,*

Glad to hear you and others have enjoyed the gas attack post. Sadly I DO have more shocks to share. 

But about that woman single handedly turning the haunted mansion into her own personal gas chamber, I _must_ emphasize just how utterly _unnatural _ it all seemed. It was like a hundred circus clowns getting out of one little car... completely impossible... only it smelled worse and the "clowns" didn't climb up out of a car....

*DebIreland* - if reading about was disgusting, you should have _experienced _ it! I can laugh about it now, but at the time it was terrible beyond words.  I'm glad it put a smile on your face.

*jann1033* - "wench of stench!" I like it! Happy to provide fodder for conversations over your family meals. You see the strangest things at Disney.

*Flora Fan* - Please thank your DH for his kind commentary about my post and thank you for yours as well. DW and I deliberately went into the nearby smoking area to rid ourselves of the lingering odor that had permeated our clothes and hair. I don't smoke, but it was the lesser of two odors....


----------



## NC State

Thanks for the laugh Darian, this thread was needing it!


----------



## Dislifer

Darian said:
			
		

> As Marlon Brando once said: "the horror... the horror."
> 
> It all began innocently enough in the line for the Haunted Mansion at Disneyland. There was this short skinny woman with her short and skinny son about 8 people ahead of DW and me in line. Judging from their extreem accent they seemed to be from Kentucky or (not to offend) some hill-billy town nearby. I was tempted to say New Jersey, but those folks have suffered enough at the hands of this board. Heheheh.
> 
> Well I've got no beef with Kentucky, as my sister was born there. But suddenly this woman breaks wind loud and long. Then she looks around to see if anyone heard her. About 35 thousand people did, but we all pretended nothing had happened. Just trying to be polite. Well, her outgassing wasn't just loud, it stank horribly, like dead things and worse. Unknown to us at the time, this "blowing of the horn" was just the beginning of our suffering.
> 
> Soon we were in the Mansion itself. The door closed to the stretching room and BAM she lets loose again. Trapped like rats we had no escape from her gas. This time the stench was even worse. After an eternity of holding my breath the doors finally open to fresh air. As the woman and her kid walk past the paintings, she let loose again so our respit from the torment was short lived.
> 
> Finally we were seated in our Doom buggies and were thinking we were finally free of our outgassing companion. Though she was 3 buggies ahead of us she passed gas non-stop through the entire ride, defiling every room, every scene-even the graveyard wasn't large enough to dissipate the concentrated vile stench. All the time I'm wondering how such a small body could hold so much gas and what sort of person could produce such potent and terrible odors that could fill an entire attraction.
> 
> Poor DW was covering her face and having dry heaves, while I was just limp, nauseous and practically semicouncious from the airborne poisons.
> 
> Finally the ride was over and DW & I staggered from our doom buggy out onto the moving walkway. Our classy fellow rider left another "air mine" as she and her sone ran up the rubber escalator leading out of the attraction.
> 
> I have never been so shocked, so sickened and so nauseated by anything else at Disney. This even beat the stripper we saw trying to pose topless on the drawbridge into Sleeping Beauty's castle.  The horror... the horror....



GROSS, GROSS, GROSS!!!   Does Stephen King's movie/book, Dreamcatcher, come to anyone's mind!????!!??


----------



## dwheatl

thptrek said:
			
		

> After this thread the only way I would be shocked in WDW would be for a family from New Jersey to be all in ECVs holding onto their kid's leashes while driving the ECVs into the back of my leg.  Then one of the kids would have to pee on my leg.  Then the Mom would have to get out of her ECV and walk briskly over to me to curse me out for being in their kid's line of fire.  Then she would need to run back to her ECV where she would finish breastfeeding her baby while driving down the middle of Main street.  While all this is going on, the Dad would be slapping their other children.



Loved this, and it reminded me of another shock. I was in the Baby Care Center on Main Street at DL, nursing my five month old daughter. The lady next to me was sitting on a chair, so her chest was about four feet from the ground. Her son walks over and BITES her on the breast and says, "I want the ****y!"  He had to be about 6 or 7, because he was tall enough to bite her while she was sitting on the chair. Then he whips up her shirt and starts  nursing! I guess the age you wean your kids is pretty personal (so any La Leche moms out there, don't flame me), but this kid was not just big, he was downright rude. When I got outside, I pointed the family out to my DH and said, "You're never going to believe this..."

Also, at Discovery Island (so you know that was years ago) I saw a mom balance her toddler on the fence over the alligator pit. I guess she's never been to Gatorland and seen how high those things can jump.


----------



## Conservative Hippie

> Her son walks over and BITES her on the breast and says, "I want the ****y!" He had to be about 6 or 7, because he was tall enough to bite her while she was sitting on the chair. Then he whips up her shirt and starts nursing! I guess the age you wean your kids is pretty personal (so any La Leche moms out there, don't flame me), but this kid was not just big, he was downright rude.



When they are old enough to undo your bra, maybe it's time to start thinking about weaning!


----------



## MickeyMouseGal




----------



## LuluLovesDisney

dwheatl said:
			
		

> Loved this, and it reminded me of another shock. I was in the Baby Care Center on Main Street at DL, nursing my five month old daughter. The lady next to me was sitting on a chair, so her chest was about four feet from the ground. Her son walks over and BITES her on the breast and says, "I want the ****y!"  He had to be about 6 or 7, because he was tall enough to bite her while she was sitting on the chair. Then he whips up her shirt and starts  nursing! I guess the age you wean your kids is pretty personal (so any La Leche moms out there, don't flame me), but this kid was not just big, he was downright rude. When I got outside, I pointed the family out to my DH and said, "You're never going to believe this..."
> 
> Also, at Discovery Island (so you know that was years ago) I saw a mom balance her toddler on the fence over the alligator pit. I guess she's never been to Gatorland and seen how high those things can jump.




Ridiculous!

Just a thought . . . a child stops breastfeeding at 7. There are children having sex at age 10 and 11 in some cases. (There's a pregnant 6th grader in one school in my district) so there could potentially be only a three year gap between infancy (behavior wise) and adulthood (again behavior wise). We wonder why kids are messed up.


----------



## IloveWINNIEthePOOH

I've got a shock to go along with the stenches.....

My grandpa is a shrimp conissuer! He LOVES his shrimp!!   One night while in the World we dined at Ohana. Well, when the word got to him about shrimp being there,   bygod he wanted nothing but those little critters! 
We sit down at our table, and order drinks. Once the drinks come, Grandpa pipes in, "Am I going to be getting some shrimp soon? This old man likes his shrimp!" Our Cousin replies "Oh sure! Not a problem, they'll be right out for you!" Little did he know how many times he'd be asked that!
6 dishes of shrimp later (4 that my grandpa ate all to himself (not kidding) along with a small amount of salad one chunk of beef and multiple cokes) we are on a bus to do some late night DTD shopping. Well, we get off the bus and grandpa says he needs to find a bathroom... quick! 
Grandpa has had a few incidents where he didn't quite make it to the bathroom intime, so we decide not to risk sending him through RFC. On to the bathrooms by the Christmas shop. About half way there, grandpa says, "Bill (my dad) I've lost control." 
A few seconds later the stench tells us what has lost the control. He goes to the bathroom to clean out socks, pants, shoes, etc. and refuses to let us by him some shorts in DTD. Mind you this lingering aroma has just about knocked some bypassers out cold. 
We still have to take a 15 minute ride back to our vacation home in Kissimmee.   
11:00 p.m. 55 degree weather, windows down, stop n go traffic (no flow of air, yet we manage to freeze) all the way home. 
The catch? Grandpa couldn't smell the foul aroma we did! 
What a night....!


----------



## a*lil*bit*goofy

is it bad that i am giggling about poor grandpa??? 
poop happens! poor guy.  the whole "bill, I lost control" is just cracking me up! LOL


----------



## philaround

I don't know why these things keep coming back to me. When we were at WDW a few weeks ago I really didn't think I had seen anything that shocking but as time goes by I realize that a lot of what I shook off was shocking because it happened at WDW. Most anywhere else I might have shaken my head but just chalked it up to expected behavior for that locale. 
The latest to pop back into my head needs a tip o' the old hat to Darian for his comment on the stripper on the drawerbridge. On Sunday 4/30 my DD was in line with my DGS to meet Pinnochio and Geppetto outside Tony's Town Square restaurant when a teen girl [16-18] whips off her top and wraps herself around the statue of Goofy on the bench that is right there. There she is in sparkling white short shorts and a very tight sports bar type top, smiling for her freinds who are snapping  pictures and encouraging her.


----------



## LindsayDunn228

LuluLovesDisney said:
			
		

> Ridiculous!
> 
> Just a thought . . . a child stops breastfeeding at 7. There are children having sex at age 10 and 11 in some cases. (There's a pregnant 6th grader in one school in my district) so there could potentially be only a three year gap between infancy (behavior wise) and adulthood (again behavior wise). We wonder why kids are messed up.



Yeah for real.


----------



## JPN4265

We were in a very long line for Space Mountain last December, when I turned around and saw my first bra with fingers attached to them. A older man and his wife (I assume) were in line behind us, with the man having his hands under the womens shirt messaging her breast.  This lasted for the complete 45 minutes it took to make it through the line.  I know as my wife and I and the couples around us counted the minutes.  The couple seemed to be a little happier then they probably should have been.  I think that once they got on the ride, the man had to put his hands on the bar instead of his wife.


----------



## DebIreland

JPN4265 
Those on-site perks just keep getting better and better!!!! This must be the latest one - I'm off to book the GF now


----------



## Scutapipig

> Originally posted by Darian
> The door closed to the stretching room and BAM she lets loose again.



That explains the rumors I've heard that the "stretching room" has been renamed the "stenching room".


----------



## AnaheimGirl

JPN4265 said:
			
		

> A older man and his wife (I assume) were in line behind us, with the man having his hands under the womens shirt messaging her breast.


   Oh my!    

But what kind of a message was he sending her breast?     

Sorry, I'm not ususally one to point out typos, but this one was so funny.   It's a new kind of communication method.   Breast messaging instead of text messaging.


----------



## dwaters

Teresa Pitman said:
			
		

> Last week we were at Turtle Talk, and a little girl (who looked maybe 2) in the audience was screaming and crying and begging to be taken out. When Crush appeared, she screamed even more. Crush said "Hey, dude, your little one doesn't really want to be here. I think you should take her out." or something similar. Well, the girl's father (who had been ignoring her screams up until now) begins YELLING at Crush (note to parents: when you find yourself yelling at animated characters, things are not going well) that he had already had a fight with Disney, he wanted to leave but they wouldn't give him his money back, and he wasn't going until he got his money back.
> 
> Some of the other guests told him that he was being a terrible father and he yelled at them too. Crush said "You need to chill out, dude." and tried to go on with the show. The poor little girl continued to cry (I'm sure having her father yelling at everyone hadn't done much to enhance her Disney experience.) I heard him saying to her, as she begged to leave, "We'll go when someone from Disney gives Daddy his money back."
> 
> Finally security arrived and the man and daughter were removed. The entire audience cheered. But I felt so bad for that little girl. I really hope security called children's services to meet them as they escorted that guy out of the park.
> 
> Teresa



Wow.
That mental picture is hysterically funny to me...yet very sad, too.  I don't think this is the kind "interaction" the imagineers had in mind.  When you become so enraged you start yelling at a cartoon and become part of the show--you need some help.  Wouldn't you feel somewhat embarassed that the whole theater of people and one turtle are asking you to chill out?


----------



## MidNite

dwheatl said:
			
		

> Loved this, and it reminded me of another shock. I was in the Baby Care Center on Main Street at DL, nursing my five month old daughter. The lady next to me was sitting on a chair, so her chest was about four feet from the ground. Her son walks over and BITES her on the breast and says, "I want the ****y!"  He had to be about 6 or 7, because he was tall enough to bite her while she was sitting on the chair. Then he whips up her shirt and starts  nursing! I guess the age you wean your kids is pretty personal (so any La Leche moms out there, don't flame me), but this kid was not just big, he was downright rude. When I got outside, I pointed the family out to my DH and said, "You're never going to believe this..."



Well, I guess that's one way to save on drinks in the parks....


----------



## thptrek

Ok, my post a couple of pages ago was meant to be funny.  I threw in the NJ part because some person had complained about NJ and I wanted to flame them.  LOL, I am from NJ!  I should have added the part about pool hopping, reusing mugs, double burgers, etc.

Darian and the Grandpa story had me laughing hard.


----------



## Ava

philaround said:
			
		

> The latest to pop back into my head needs a tip o' the old hat to Darian for his comment on the stripper on the drawerbridge. On Sunday 4/30 my DD was in line with my DGS to meet Pinnochio and Geppetto outside Tony's Town Square restaurant when a teen girl [16-18] whips off her top and wraps herself around the statue of Goofy on the bench that is right there. There she is in sparkling white short shorts and a very tight sports bar type top, smiling for her freinds who are snapping  pictures and encouraging her.



When I was staying at All-Star Music last month we kept encountering entire groups of teenage cheerleaders dressed in nothing but sports bras & shorts so small they looked like boy-short style underwear. Part of me really wanted to say to them, "I know you are at your hotel, but couldn't you put some clothes on when you come to the food court?"


----------



## Gerweniel

Morticia said:
			
		

> BTW, off topic, has anyone seen Farscape?



Hey Morticia - I am a big Farscape fan!


----------



## allegracristina

We had a shock yesterday at Epcot. It was funny, because the whole weekend we kept saying "wow, no shockers this trip!". Well, sure enough, we got one! We were walking through Epcot and came across one of the areas with the water shooting out of the ground for little ones to play in. As we walked by, we noticed a butt-naked little one, probably about 20 mos old. No big deal, we figured his mom was changing him out of his wet clothes or something. Wrong! As we continued by, the mom laid him straight down on the concrete (butt-naked might I remind you) and proceded to diaper him up! Now, call me neurotic, call me what you may, but  laying down a little naked guy on the dirty, pebbly concrete to diaper him is not ok in my book. Poor little guy probably had a butt full of floor scraps!


----------



## kaysmommie

dwheatl said:
			
		

> Loved this, and it reminded me of another shock. I was in the Baby Care Center on Main Street at DL, nursing my five month old daughter. The lady next to me was sitting on a chair, so her chest was about four feet from the ground. Her son walks over and BITES her on the breast and says, "I want the ****y!"  He had to be about 6 or 7, because he was tall enough to bite her while she was sitting on the chair. Then he whips up her shirt and starts  nursing! I guess the age you wean your kids is pretty personal (so any La Leche moms out there, don't flame me), but this kid was not just big, he was downright rude. When I got outside, I pointed the family out to my DH and said, "You're never going to believe this..."
> 
> Also, at Discovery Island (so you know that was years ago) I saw a mom balance her toddler on the fence over the alligator pit. I guess she's never been to Gatorland and seen how high those things can jump.


   This thread is just getting funier all the time.  Some people are really disgusting!


----------



## kaysmommie

MidNite said:
			
		

> Well, I guess that's one way to save on drinks in the parks....


----------



## briar_rose_59

Well Ive been reading this thread for a while now, but just getting around to posting now lol. The first one happened on one of the busses @ EPCOT (I think) on the way back to the hotel my mum and I were staying at. Well, my mum was in a wheelchair (she had asthma and a chipped ankle so she could walk a little bit but needed the wheelchair for most of the trip. Well, the bus driver asked my mum if she could sit in a normal seat on the bus and leave the wheelchair empty but latched in because he would feel more comfortable if he had to make any sudden stops. He asked the same thing to another woman who was in an ECV and both her and my mum said that they could sit in normal seats. All's good so far. Since this was near park closing the bus was pretty packed. So this one woman with two teenage sons (they looked to be totally healthy, and I know that there are hidden disabilities, but still) stand in front of my mum and glare at her for the entire ride to the hotel. Then she says in a really loud rude voice, while staring right at my mum, "God, look at all these empty seats!! What a waste of space!!! They should just toss all the wheelchairs up on the roof! Because, of course, people in wheelchairs can just jump up to the top of the bus and grab their wheelchair at the end of the ride   

The next one didnt happen at WDW but at DL in California (yes, I was busy with Disney trips this past year lol) and not so much a shock but just sort of a funny moment that was shocking to someone as Disney-obsessed as moi. So, my mum and I are waiting for the evening parade to start, and the soundtrack starts up. Now, because of the celebration, practically every show that has a pre-recorded soundtrack has Walt's "to all who come to this happy place, welcome" speech. So of course part of the soundtrack to the parade is the speech. This woman starts looking around during the speech and keeps asking people who it was. She had no idea why the speech was being played or what it had to do with the parade. Poor thing. Although it was quite amusing to practically everyone else around there that did know what was going on. 

Sorry for the long post


----------



## dwheatl

ladysoleil said:
			
		

> I've got a funny one.  I was going over the photos from our January trip to print out a few photos for our album and noticed that in the photo of my DH and Meeko, they're both doing the "rock and roll" devil horns hand sign!  Hilarious!  I didn't think characters were allowed to do stuff like that?!?


When my kids were younger, we were in line to take a picture with Rafiki. You know the part in the Lion King when he anoints Simba's head to show he will become king? When I brought my son forward, Rafiki made the sign of the cross on my DS's head. We all laughed and said we didn't know Rafiki was a Catholic priest!


----------



## snusnu

Uuaww said:
			
		

> Two days ago, I was on a herpetology field trip (if you don't know what that is, look it up)  and a snake bit me straight on the hand, of course I got pissed and stepped on its head.  Totally wasn't looking to hurt it, just key it.  But rage got the best of me after it bit me, the teacher then got pissed at me, eh oh well.  Oh and it wasn't poisonous, one thing about that class, you find out pretty quickly what's poisonous.



Fingers...reaching...keyboard...against...will...

You killed a living creature who was merely using its only defense mechanism against attack by an enormous creature who was in its space?  Would you kill a dog or a cat that bit you?  Why is a snake any different?  If you were in a herp class, weren't you taught more respect for these animals?  And it's VENOMOUS, not poisonous.  Argh!!!

Sorry.  I know it's off topic.  Was out of control for a sec.


----------



## snusnu

thptrek said:
			
		

> After this thread the only way I would be shocked in WDW would be for a family from New Jersey to be all in ECVs holding onto their kid's leashes while driving the ECVs into the back of my leg.  Then one of the kids would have to pee on my leg.  Then the Mom would have to get out of her ECV and walk briskly over to me to curse me out for being in their kid's line of fire.  Then she would need to run back to her ECV where she would finish breastfeeding her baby while driving down the middle of Main street.  While all this is going on, the Dad would be slapping their other children.
> 
> I should also add the both parents were smoking and they were wearing T-shirts with lewd sayings on the front and their daughter was wearing short shorts with a lewd saying across the bottom.



Oh my Gaaaaaaaahd!  This is why I shouldn't read these at work.  I was laughing so hard I was crying, and emitting snarfling noises trying to keep quiet.


----------



## Joanna71985

AnaheimGirl said:
			
		

> I had friends in college who worked as costumed characters at DL.   They said they tried to rig fans and things in there, but it didn't work very well.   They also had specific limits on the time they were allowed to stay outside in those costumes, based on the weather.   On the hottest days, they could only stay out in them for 10 minutes, and it's so much cooler in California.   I can't imagine how bad it'd be in Florida!
> 
> Anyway, I think this is one of the reasons that they cannot stay out a couple extra minutes to sign one more autograph and pose for one more picture.   They need to get backstage and get their heads off before they faint from heat exhaustion!



That's right. So please. If the characters have to go in for a break, don't worry. Most of the time they come right back out in a few mintes.


----------



## j-ariel

I have a shocker!! its not peeing or rudeness though. I was checking into Port Orleans Rvierside last year and an older gentleman fell off a couch. he began seizing, one man went over to help, and the man stopped breathing. so this man is yelling out does anyone know CPR? I ran up and did compressions for him. The mans color came back into his face and pulse ressumed,  and a Lifeguard comes up with an AED and yells at us that "we better not be doing CPR on him if we don't know what we are doing, and we could be doing more damage then good" I was absolutely disgusted. the man lost consciousness again and the lifeguard didnt know how to use the AED, why did he bring it if he didnt know how to use it? It took forever for the EMT's to come, and I don't think he made it. Needless to say it put a damper on my trip, thats all i could think about. I was so upset for that man to yell at me, when i did know what i was doing, and then not help the poor man.


----------



## Barbers2005

Just got back from WDW and am sad to say that the most shocking thing I witnessed came from a member of my own family   My Dh, Dd and MIL were waiting in line for the bus at Pop when my FIL and SIL came walking up out of the Everything Pop entrance.  My FIL was eating some saltines (the ones that come in little packages of two crackers) and started offering them to everyone.  He showed us his bag which was completely *stuffed* with cracker packets.  SIL was looking totally embarrassed and as soon as FIL turned away she told me that he scooped up the entire bowl of crackers from the food court and dumped them in his bag.  All I could think was "OMG, I'm related to a fixin's thief!"  He did it two more times during our stay and Dh and I refused to go into the food court with him for fear they would recognize the cracker snatcher.


----------



## DebIreland

j-ariel said:
			
		

> I have a shocker!! its not peeing or rudeness though. I was checking into Port Orleans Rvierside last year and an older gentleman fell off a couch. he began seizing, one man went over to help, and the man stopped breathing. so this man is yelling out does anyone know CPR? I ran up and did compressions for him. The mans color came back into his face and pulse ressumed,  and a Lifeguard comes up with an AED and yells at us that "we better not be doing CPR on him if we don't know what we are doing, and we could be doing more damage then good" I was absolutely disgusted. the man lost consciousness again and the lifeguard didnt know how to use the AED, why did he bring it if he didnt know how to use it? It took forever for the EMT's to come, and I don't think he made it. Needless to say it put a damper on my trip, thats all i could think about. I was so upset for that man to yell at me, when i did know what i was doing, and then not help the poor man.



Oh my God!   You did absolutely the correct thing. How awful for you that the lifeguard said that. And how awful that he didn't know what he was doing. Shouldn't a lifeguard know these things? I can't imagine what a shock that was and an awful start to your trip. You did good.


----------



## kaysmommie

j-ariel said:
			
		

> I have a shocker!! its not peeing or rudeness though. I was checking into Port Orleans Rvierside last year and an older gentleman fell off a couch. he began seizing, one man went over to help, and the man stopped breathing. so this man is yelling out does anyone know CPR? I ran up and did compressions for him. The mans color came back into his face and pulse ressumed,  and a Lifeguard comes up with an AED and yells at us that "we better not be doing CPR on him if we don't know what we are doing, and we could be doing more damage then good" I was absolutely disgusted. the man lost consciousness again and the lifeguard didnt know how to use the AED, why did he bring it if he didnt know how to use it? It took forever for the EMT's to come, and I don't think he made it. Needless to say it put a damper on my trip, thats all i could think about. I was so upset for that man to yell at me, when i did know what i was doing, and then not help the poor man.


That is very sad.    People are so worried about lawsuits that your not even aloud to help each other.  That sucks!  As for the lifeguard he sound completely useless.  What are they paying him for if he doesn't know how to save lives.  That is awful that your trip was ruined.


----------



## jazstar87

j-ariel said:
			
		

> I have a shocker!! its not peeing or rudeness though. I was checking into Port Orleans Rvierside last year and an older gentleman fell off a couch. he began seizing, one man went over to help, and the man stopped breathing. so this man is yelling out does anyone know CPR? I ran up and did compressions for him. The mans color came back into his face and pulse ressumed,  and a Lifeguard comes up with an AED and yells at us that "we better not be doing CPR on him if we don't know what we are doing, and we could be doing more damage then good" I was absolutely disgusted. the man lost consciousness again and the lifeguard didnt know how to use the AED, why did he bring it if he didnt know how to use it? It took forever for the EMT's to come, and I don't think he made it. Needless to say it put a damper on my trip, thats all i could think about. I was so upset for that man to yell at me, when i did know what i was doing, and then not help the poor man.




UH, HE IS A LIFEGUARD! PLus at a theme park! I am a lifeguard! You do have to update your cpr courses like every two years! I think that is weird, he should know exactly what he needs to do, and know how to use an AED. Plus it should had an instruction guide, right?..he should have read it, right? That is what they told me at my lifeguard training, if they had something there get to know how to use it!....PLus it is more common sense to.


you did the right thing! I just hope, the lifeguard is not my lifeguard one day...


----------



## almacdonald

Straight out of the mouth of the CM loading the Spaceship Earth ride:  "God d@mn it!  No one speaks english in the d@mned country anymore."

Now that's the Disney spirit!


----------



## janica

I'll never forget this one.  It happened on our first trip to DW.  We were standing in line behind a young, French couple who were engaged in some
heavy making-out activity, including groping and rubbing!(through clothes)  If that wasn't bad enough, they kept at it the entire time we were in line! (15-20 minutes)  Fortunately, they spoke French and we don't so we couldn't understand what they were saying to each other during all this!  I was younger then and somewhat timid about making a fuss so we said nothing about it, but if it were to happen today, I don't think I would hesitate to complain to them and/or to a cm!


----------



## a*lil*bit*goofy

Barbers2005 said:
			
		

> Just got back from WDW and am sad to say that the most shocking thing I witnessed came from a member of my own family   My Dh, Dd and MIL were waiting in line for the bus at Pop when my FIL and SIL came walking up out of the Everything Pop entrance.  My FIL was eating some saltines (the ones that come in little packages of two crackers) and started offering them to everyone.  He showed us his bag which was completely *stuffed* with cracker packets.  SIL was looking totally embarrassed and as soon as FIL turned away she told me that he scooped up the entire bowl of crackers from the food court and dumped them in his bag.  All I could think was "OMG, I'm related to a fixin's thief!"  He did it two more times during our stay and Dh and I refused to go into the food court with him for fear they would recognize the cracker snatcher.



OMG!!!!       but i shouldn't laugh...its something my sister in law would do....!


----------



## a*lil*bit*goofy

j-ariel said:
			
		

> I have a shocker!! its not peeing or rudeness though. I was checking into Port Orleans Rvierside last year and an older gentleman fell off a couch. he began seizing, one man went over to help, and the man stopped breathing. so this man is yelling out does anyone know CPR? I ran up and did compressions for him. The mans color came back into his face and pulse ressumed,  and a Lifeguard comes up with an AED and yells at us that "we better not be doing CPR on him if we don't know what we are doing, and we could be doing more damage then good" I was absolutely disgusted. the man lost consciousness again and the lifeguard didnt know how to use the AED, why did he bring it if he didnt know how to use it? It took forever for the EMT's to come, and I don't think he made it. Needless to say it put a damper on my trip, thats all i could think about. I was so upset for that man to yell at me, when i did know what i was doing, and then not help the poor man.



i am sorry you had to go thru that. there should be more people like you who are willing to run up and help,    alot of lives are SAVED because of people like you! sorry that you had such a poor reaction.


----------



## Uuaww

i find it hard to believe that he didn't know how to use an aed, honestly it is the most simple item to use.  They actually timed 3 7 year olds and they figured it out in 5 minutes.  Also DW lifeguards are Ellis lifeguards, and they are required to go through 3 hours of training every 2 weeks to keep up on there skills.  I don't want people to believe that DW has bad lifeguards, Ellis guards are the best in the US, this was obviously a case of someone freezing up.


----------



## Flora Fan

j-ariel said:
			
		

> I have a shocker!! its not peeing or rudeness though. I was checking into Port Orleans Rvierside last year and an older gentleman fell off a couch. he began seizing, one man went over to help, and the man stopped breathing. so this man is yelling out does anyone know CPR? I ran up and did compressions for him. The mans color came back into his face and pulse ressumed,  and a Lifeguard comes up with an AED and yells at us that "we better not be doing CPR on him if we don't know what we are doing, and we could be doing more damage then good" I was absolutely disgusted. the man lost consciousness again and the lifeguard didnt know how to use the AED, why did he bring it if he didnt know how to use it? It took forever for the EMT's to come, and I don't think he made it. Needless to say it put a damper on my trip, thats all i could think about. I was so upset for that man to yell at me, when i did know what i was doing, and then not help the poor man.



As the others said, you did the right thing.  The good samaritan laws are in place for a reason.  I hope that the guy did make it, but honestly, you gave him a chance that he would not have had otherwise.  

As far as the AED guy goes.  I took the course and the machine I used, talked you through the procedure.  If you do anything wrong, it won't work.  You can't use an AED improperly.  What a sad testimony that someone would berate another who had worked so hard to save another.  He should have been fired in my opinion.

You're a hero in my opinion.  Way to go!


----------



## Barbers2005

I totally forgot there was one other shocking thing from my last trip (my first one was the cracker-stealing FIL from a page or so back).  Same FIL at Biergarten with MIL (his ex), SIL, DH, Dd4 and moi.  FIL is not having a good time, and about halfway through dinner he turns to DH and says "maybe after this we can go burn some books."  Everyone turns to him with shocked looks and he says "what? That's what the Germans did, isn't it?"  I point out to him that remark is in pretty poor taste, especially since *I* am part German (at this point, it has not yet occured to me that *all* of the servers are German).  So FIL, being the sensitive guy that he is, says "well, your Grandma looks like the type (for book-burning)."  Then he laughs and says "no, seriously, I actually like your Grandma."  At this point, I asked my Dh to go back to the buffet with me, knowing that if I stay at the table I will stuff a brat down FIL's throat.  While we were gone, SIL points out that perhaps FIL should apologize for insulting my ethnicity and my Grandma.  At this point FIL leaves, angry that we all were picking on *him* and he refused to talk to me and SIL for nearly two days.  Needless to say, the cracker-stealing, Grandma-insulting FIL won't be coming on vacation with me anytime soon.


----------



## jlatina32

It was the trip I took back in October of 2005.  My DH, DS, DD, and I decide to make TOMMOROWLAND our first stop in MK.  My DS wanted so badly to get on Buzz Lightyear space ranger spin so we said okay.  Now, both my children are in a rental stroller and so they get out and we stood off to the side while my husband put the stroller in the designated area for the strollers.  As I am waiting,  I glance over to this toddler who I say was no older than 2 years and he is just crying.  Now my guess, could have been because he was either feeling hot, hungry, thirsty, etc........His momma is sitting on the ground beside him looking very annoyed and out of no where with an open hand, hits him really hard on his chest!!!!!!!!    It was so hard I heard the big thump it made in his chest.  My mouth fell open and I just stared at her in disbelief and disgust!!!!!   She saw me look and turned away quickly.  I don't know if anybody else saw her but I was so pissed off  ......I told my husband what had happened and he had some choice words about the whole thing.  That image and that little boy stood in my head for a good two hours and everday after I found myself thinking about him and  I asked myself why didn't I say something to her?  Why didn't I do something?    I guess the whole shock of it froze me up that I didn't know what to do. I can't imagine what she does to this little boy at home......hay Dios mio!!!!!!  I know one day she will be dealt with and I hope it won't be too late for the little boy.  Like the saying goes "What goes around comes around"


----------



## slk537

We had a couple on our last trip...at Universal IOA, we were going through Jurassic Park and saw a group of upper teen kids clustered around the front of the jeep from the movie.  In the front was one girl in really short shorts which were unsnapped, unzipped, and open a bit.  She was draped over the front of the jeep like she was posing for a calendar.  Another boy was taking her picture while yet one more was kneeling in front of her with his head about zipper height.  Nice.

The other main one was when DH and I were waiting for DS to come back from one of his events.  We were sitting on a bench in front of one of the hotel buildings and another couple came and sat across from us.  The woman began rubbing her legs and then dug into her fanny pack and pulled out a tube of cream.  She then pulled off one tennis shoe and sock, propped her foot up on her knee and began rubbing cream into the red blister/bite/welts all over her foot.     Then she put the sock back on, shoe back on, cream back in the bag and voila!  Done.  I completely understand having foot issues and needing antibiotic cream or something but I would have searched out a little more privacy.


----------



## kaw1218

I have had a few shocks... on our honeymoon DH and I were sitting out by the DL pool, a woman sat down and yelled to her husband that she wanted to feed the baby. I thought nothing of it...... until a child of about 4 or 5 came over and she proceeded to breast feed him!!! She wasn't even discreet about it.  
another one at AK- we were in line for the safari and I was holding my then 9 month old when the couple in front of us proceeded to light up cigarettes. My husband bluntly told them to put it out. They tried to telling us in german that they don't speak english.  At this point I will admit I wasn't very nice ....I grabbed my water bottle and started to 'douse the flame' they put it out at that point. 
My worse experience at any park was at Sesame place when some jerk(I don't even want to call him a man) beat up cookie monster in front of everyone, and then tried to say that the 5ft girl inside tried to beat HIM up!!!!!!!


----------



## dwheatl

A few years ago we traveled to Washington D.C. and Williamsburg. We promised the kids that if they were good during the "educational" part of the trip, we would take them to Busch Gardens. On our last day, we went to BG, and my DH, who has mild cerebral palsy, was exhausted and rented a wheelchair. My DS and I took turns pushing him around, and when we got to a ride, he would get out and walk. In the afternoon, we parked the wheelchair to go on a boat ride, and when we came back, the wheelchair was nowhere to be seen. We continued around the park, riding rides but always on the lookout for the wheelchair. Finally, I spotted a late middle -aged man pushing his totally sauced wife around in the chair. I asked them if they had taken our wheelchair, and they swore up and down that they had not. I said, "Then you won't mind if I just look in the bag attached to the back." I reached in and pulled out my DD's Power Puff Girls hat (this couple had no children with them). My husband told my DS to go get security, and at that, the woman stumbled out of the chair and the two of them staggered off. I think they had hit the beer samples a couple of times too often.


----------



## GroovyWheeler

Like with the rental strollers at Disney, it's hard to tell which rental wheelchair is yours, because there's so many of them. Before I got my own manual wheelchair, I used to use a Disney wheelchair, and we wound up with a different wheelchair every time we came out of a ride. It's best to take all valuables with you, onto the ride, and never leave anything on a rental wheelchair from the parks, because chances are, it could get moved/mistaken for another person's. 

I'm glad I bring my own manual wheelchair to the parks, because it stands out as belonging to someone, from the Disney park ones. This is because of mostly the stroller handle extension that is attached to the push handles for my 6',2" fiance' to easily push me in my wheelchair, without having to bend over. That, and the rest of the seating accessories on it, that also make it "stand out". 

There was a couple of times we nearly came close to losing it completely. Once was when we were getting off the plane somewhere, and there was another guy that needed a wheelchair-only he had to use the airport wheelchair with the skycap. 

When he saw mine, he thought it was an airport wheelchair, and sat in it. My mom was walking off the plane (with the seat cushion and footrests in hand) in front of me, caught them as they were turning around to go up the ramp, and said to the skycap pushing the guy: "That wheelchair belongs to us. My daughter needs it." It had a gate-check tag with my name on it, along with the final destination, which the skycap and the guy failed to notice. Well, the guy made a fuss about having to get out of it, but it truly belonged to us, and my mom would have a heck of a time, trying to get a new one through her medical insurance. Especially since they already had purchased my power chair, and according to them, it was my "primary use wheelchair". 

I can't remember the second time very well.

Samantha


----------



## Stepharoonie!

Interesting thread.

My husband witnessed a group of Brazillian tourists make a circle in front of BTMR and let one of their group take a poo right there on the sidewalk.  They didn't even clean it up, they just left it there.  I'm not sure what happened to the group, but I suspect nothing.

I've seen soooo many kids urinate in various areas of the park, OUTSIDE of restrooms.  Yuck.

I can honestly say that the WORST thing that I have personally witnessed would be the man/wife, boyfriend/girlfriend groping each other while waiting in line for Test Track.  The guy had his hand so far down the front and ocassionally back of the woman's pants, it was disgusting.  They were making out furiously, grinding against each other, and making quite a few grunting type noises.  Quite a few people yelled at them to either leave the line and get a room, or just to plain stop.  The man's reaction was to tell everyone to f--- off.  

Luckily, security was there before we got to the end of the line....


----------



## Stepharoonie!

dwheatl said:
			
		

> A few years ago we traveled to Washington D.C. and Williamsburg. We promised the kids that if they were good during the "educational" part of the trip, we would take them to Busch Gardens. On our last day, we went to BG, and my DH, who has mild cerebral palsy, was exhausted and rented a wheelchair. My DS and I took turns pushing him around, and when we got to a ride, he would get out and walk. In the afternoon, we parked the wheelchair to go on a boat ride, and when we came back, the wheelchair was nowhere to be seen. We continued around the park, riding rides but always on the lookout for the wheelchair. Finally, I spotted a late middle -aged man pushing his totally sauced wife around in the chair. I asked them if they had taken our wheelchair, and they swore up and down that they had not. I said, "Then you won't mind if I just look in the bag attached to the back." I reached in and pulled out my DD's Power Puff Girls hat (this couple had no children with them). My husband told my DS to go get security, and at that, the woman stumbled out of the chair and the two of them staggered off. I think they had hit the beer samples a couple of times too often.




Something similar happened to me at Universal once.  Someone stole my personal stroller for my daughter.  When I eventually found it (complete with her diaper bag still under the seat), I dumped out THEIR stuff on the sidewalk and walked away.  Sheesh.


----------



## Darian

j-ariel said:
			
		

> I have a shocker!! its not peeing or rudeness though. I was checking into Port Orleans Rvierside last year and an older gentleman fell off a couch. he began seizing, one man went over to help, and the man stopped breathing. so this man is yelling out does anyone know CPR? I ran up and did compressions for him. The mans color came back into his face and pulse ressumed,  and a Lifeguard comes up with an AED and yells at us that "we better not be doing CPR on him if we don't know what we are doing, and we could be doing more damage then good" I was absolutely disgusted. the man lost consciousness again and the lifeguard didnt know how to use the AED, why did he bring it if he didnt know how to use it? It took forever for the EMT's to come, and I don't think he made it. Needless to say it put a damper on my trip, thats all i could think about. I was so upset for that man to yell at me, when i did know what i was doing, and then not help the poor man.



As a person with very advanced heart disease and who was resuscitated by my DW (she gave me CPR and saved my life last December.) I am shocked and mortified by that CM's clueless behavior.  If that man died it sounds very likely that CM killed him. Did you talk to a supervisor or better yet the EMT's? Is it Disney policy to discourage people from rendering assistance and wait on some castmember to save the day?!?!? This really strikes me close to  home and it is very upsetting to me.

I was more fortunate than the man you wrote about. I had an heart attack while buying jewelry for my DW on Main street at Disneyland. (no, it wasn't from looking at the prices... or maybe that _was _ the trigger!) My sales clerk only worked at Disney part time. The other time she worked as a registered nurse at a local hospital. She saw what was going on and in 5 minutes I had paramedics hauling my semiconcious self out of the park and into an amubulance. At the hospital I got the intervention needed to save my life. I owe my life to that CM. Some weeks later I went back to Disneyland to thank her in person. I also left a thank you letter at City Hall.

Edit: *j-ariel* Don't let this experience keep you from helping people. When someone needs cpr, life is measured in only a few minutes. I think you are a hero. Keep up the great work!
Darian


----------



## Darian

almacdonald said:
			
		

> Straight out of the mouth of the CM loading the Spaceship Earth ride:  "God d@mn it!  No one speaks english in the d@mned country anymore."
> 
> Now that's the Disney spirit!



I know I shouldn't, but I just had to laugh! That poor CM must have just encountered an infamous Brazilian tour group who all defecated in the loading zone. I feel for his frustration. heheheheh  I can just invision some teenager overwhelmed  and pimple faced who has just about had enough.

Seriously though, pehaps we should all bring little bars of soap to hand out to swearing people as a sweet reminder to mind their language.


----------



## QueenGoblin

Now, I haven't read through all 200 pages of this thread, and it is possible my family is mentioned here because of the incident I'm about to describe.  So to any of you out there who were on the boat from MK to FW and then on the bus to the FW camp loops and had to listen to my DD (2 yo at the time) SCREAM for the entire trip, I'm really sorry.  

In May of last year we took DD to WDW for the first time.  She had a great time for most of the trip, so other parents of toddlers please do not be discouraged.  We went to MK for EMH one night and our personal stroller was "borrowed" (turned up later that week).  It was getting late so we headed down to wait for the boat back to FW.  DD fell asleep but woke up when I stood to get on the boat (see, if I had the stroller, this might not have happened.  )  When we came to the park that evening, we had ridden the monorail, so DD sees us getting on the boat and freaks out because she thinks we aren't going back to the cabin.  Well, she cries and screams for the entire boat ride, and then the entire bus ride to get back to our cabin loop.  We try everything to calm her down but nothing is working, so we finally just give up and let her cry.  DH is about to melt right into his chair, he is so embarrassed.  We are hearing all kinds of sarcastic comments, which doesn't help.  Then, on the bus, a family gets off before our stop and the mom says loudly (and meanly) so that we will hear, "Sometimes they need an old fashioned smack on the ***."
DH and I were already frustrated and embarassed, but I couldn't believe someone would suggest we hit a child who was so obviously already at her wits end.  I mean, if that lady thought my DD was obnoxious when screaming about being tired and confused, can you imagine how she would be screaming if I started hitting her on top of it?  So not so much a shocking moment as a shocking comment.  Saddest thing was my DH was ready to just stay at FW for the rest of the trip with DD because he was so worried DD would have another meltdown and trigger the kinds of responses we got that night.  Luckily, we did go back to the parks and DD (and DH) had a wonderful time.


----------



## almacdonald

Darian said:
			
		

> I know I shouldn't, but I just had to laugh! That poor CM must have just encountered an infamous Brazilian tour group who all defecated in the loading zone. I feel for his frustration. heheheheh  I can just invision some teenager overwhelmed  and pimple faced who has just about had enough.
> 
> Seriously though, pehaps we should all bring little bars of soap to hand out to swearing people as a sweet reminder to mind their language.




It was an old crotchedy man that had the potty mouth.  And he said it TO us in regards to someone who simply couldn't hear him, not about someone who had done anything wrong.  It was a far cry from the typical "have a magical day"!!!


----------



## DebIreland

QueenGoblin said:
			
		

> Now, I haven't read through all 200 pages of this thread, and it is possible my family is mentioned here because of the incident I'm about to describe.  So to any of you out there who were on the boat from MK to FW and then on the bus to the FW camp loops and had to listen to my DD (2 yo at the time) SCREAM for the entire trip, I'm really sorry.
> 
> In May of last year we took DD to WDW for the first time.  She had a great time for most of the trip, so other parents of toddlers please do not be discouraged.  We went to MK for EMH one night and our personal stroller was "borrowed" (turned up later that week).  It was getting late so we headed down to wait for the boat back to FW.  DD fell asleep but woke up when I stood to get on the boat (see, if I had the stroller, this might not have happened.  )  When we came to the park that evening, we had ridden the monorail, so DD sees us getting on the boat and freaks out because she thinks we aren't going back to the cabin.  Well, she cries and screams for the entire boat ride, and then the entire bus ride to get back to our cabin loop.  We try everything to calm her down but nothing is working, so we finally just give up and let her cry.  DH is about to melt right into his chair, he is so embarrassed.  We are hearing all kinds of sarcastic comments, which doesn't help.  Then, on the bus, a family gets off before our stop and the mom says loudly (and meanly) so that we will hear, "Sometimes they need an old fashioned smack on the ***."
> DH and I were already frustrated and embarassed, but I couldn't believe someone would suggest we hit a child who was so obviously already at her wits end.  I mean, if that lady thought my DD was obnoxious when screaming about being tired and confused, can you imagine how she would be screaming if I started hitting her on top of it?  So not so much a shocking moment as a shocking comment.  Saddest thing was my DH was ready to just stay at FW for the rest of the trip with DD because he was so worried DD would have another meltdown and trigger the kinds of responses we got that night.  Luckily, we did go back to the parks and DD (and DH) had a wonderful time.



No, no, you're mistaken! That was my DD!  We too had on awful evening where my daughter, then 15 months just would not stop screaming. We were at Spectro and couldn't exit with the crowds so I just had to hang back as much as I could but even so, I got some choice looks from passers-by.   She was so upset, I felt horrible for her as, like your daughter, she too had a fabulous time and we did pace ourselves but I guess we kept her out too long that day and she was just sick of it. Why on earth do people stare at a baby or toddler who's clearly crying because they're upset (not crying because they can't get the toy they want and are vandalising a store or something)? Do they think there's a switch that says 'off' that we somehow missed? Anyway, I felt for you reading your post.    Poor baby had a bad day. As for that comment from the woman? Ugh! Ignorant and rude and a million times more offensive than any toddler screams.


----------



## Darian

It was a nice spring day at the Disneyland Resort and I had gotten a Concierge level suite at Disney's Grand Californian Hotel to celebrate my DW's 40th birthday. Security was quite tight with guards on each corridor due to the "celebrities" staying at the hotel for ABC's Super Soap weekend. Or some such thing.

We had planned a nice birthday party in the suite for DW. Security had our guest list so guests could be brought up to the card-only access floor. Between the champagne and tuxedo chocolate dipped strawberrys, DW and I were feeling quite grand. Security had obviously mistaken us for persons of some importance and were gracious to a fault. It was like living out a magical dream.

DW and I went downstairs for a soak in one of the Jacuzzis. On the bottom floor, as we went outside, a CM opened the door while I looked up in horror to see a completely nude 60 something old lady standing on her balcony in her sagging glory. My insides turned cold with the sudden discontinuity and shock. My perfect little dream suddenly shattered into horror. I turned to the CM and said "now thats something you don't see every day!" 

He replied in a deadpan voice... "I do."

Realizing we had both just acted out some of the dialog from the Jungle Cruise, we all cracked up laughing. I still felt like gouging out my own eyes. The CM got on his radio and soon the curtains were mercifully closed. Only in California.


----------



## Disneynut71

I get so mad when I see parents walking around with their baby or toddler as red as an apple. One day I offered a mom my daughters sun block because her baby was so red I got the dirtest look from her. My son who tans very easily still gets a coat of sun block (even in his hair) A baby can't say "hey mom or dad i'm burning here"

My favorite is the people with strollers...On my last trip I was walking down Main St and a women pushed her stroller at my ankle, I said ouch...she did it again I said louder OUCH...One more time I turned around and said do you mind I would like to keep my ankle intact. No i'm sorry, nothing.


----------



## ibleedblue

Disneynut71 said:
			
		

> I get so mad when I see parents walking around with their baby or toddler as red as an apple. One day I offered a mom my daughters sun block because her baby was so red I got the dirtest look from her.


It's very possible that kid was just fine and mom was tired of people butting in.  My son turns RED...very red...any time he's hot.  When we take him out and the temperature is 80 degrees or more, he's gonna turn red.  We get so many comments from people offering sunblock it gets a bit tiresome because it's always with the 'oh my God your such horrible parents' tone.   My kid stays coated in sunblock and he doesn't get sunburned.  He simply turns red when he's hot.  I feel like printing this up on index cards and handing them out or hanging one around his neck when we go out on hot days.  We'll be there June of next year, and I've already told DW to prepare for the comments like this one all......day......long.

/rant...and back to your regularly scheduled topic.


----------



## jann1033

ibleedblue said:
			
		

> It's very possible that kid was just fine and mom was tired of people butting in.  My son turns RED...very red...any time he's hot.  When we take him out and the temperature is 80 degrees or more, he's gonna turn red.  We get so many comments from people offering sunblock it gets a bit tiresome because it's always with the 'oh my God your such horrible parents' tone.   My kid stays coated in sunblock and he doesn't get sunburned.  He simply turns red when he's hot.  I feel like printing this up on index cards and handing them out or hanging one around his neck when we go out on hot days.  We'll be there June of next year, and I've already told DW to prepare for the comments like this one all......day......long.
> 
> /rant...and back to your regularly scheduled topic.



 i can second this as i never burn( well _once_ in my more than 1/2 a century( faint) I did) but when i am hot i look like i am either  a lobster or ready to pass out from sunstroke but it's just the way i am. i'm fine and as soon as i get where it's cool, it's gone   sooo baby might be the same


----------



## dwheatl

DW and I went downstairs for a soak in one of the Jacuzzis. On the bottom floor, as we went outside, a CM opened the door while I looked up in horror to see a completely nude 60 something old lady standing on her balcony in her sagging glory. My insides turned cold with the sudden discontinuity and shock. My perfect little dream suddenly shattered into horror. I turned to the CM and said "now thats something you don't see every day!" 

He replied in a deadpan voice... "I do."


All I could think of was the woman in the movie"Something About Mary".


----------



## dwheatl

Sorry, Darian. I tried to quote you, but I fouled it up somehow.


----------



## Disneynut71

ibleedblue said:
			
		

> It's very possible that kid was just fine and mom was tired of people butting in.  My son turns RED...very red...any time he's hot.  When we take him out and the temperature is 80 degrees or more, he's gonna turn red.  We get so many comments from people offering sunblock it gets a bit tiresome because it's always with the 'oh my God your such horrible parents' tone.   My kid stays coated in sunblock and he doesn't get sunburned.  He simply turns red when he's hot.  I feel like printing this up on index cards and handing them out or hanging one around his neck when we go out on hot days.  We'll be there June of next year, and I've already told DW to prepare for the comments like this one all......day......long.
> 
> /rant...and back to your regularly scheduled topic.




That could be the case but for every mother who does put sunblock on their child there are a few who don't...I have seen children at the pool in the evening just as red... A baby(i'm talking under a year) should not be in direct sunlight in 90+ degree weather. Mom and dad have sunglasses and a hat and baby has nothing. When I took my daughter (then 9 months) I made sure she was covered with a hat and an umbrella to make sure she wasn't directly in the sun for any long amount of time.


----------



## Darian

dwheatl said:
			
		

> Sorry, Darian. I tried to quote you, but I fouled it up somehow.



No worries!


----------



## Uuaww

Just curious if the next time someone runs into me numerous times with a stroller or something, or is being extremely rude in general can I use the line "If you do that to me again, I will rip your jaw off"  or is that just a bit to extreme?


----------



## LiLIrishChick63

Ava said:
			
		

> When I was staying at All-Star Music last month we kept encountering entire groups of teenage cheerleaders dressed in nothing but sports bras & shorts so small they looked like boy-short style underwear. Part of me really wanted to say to them, "I know you are at your hotel, but couldn't you put some clothes on when you come to the food court?"




see i hate seeing posts like this only because i'm one of those people who have short shorts. but i don't do it on purpose. my legs are fairly longer than an average persons' so when i buy any thing like pants or shorts, they tend to be shorter on me. i always try and make sure that EVERYTHING is fully covered, but sometimes they just look plain short. 

and i've worn my bathing suit top to the parks before. it was about 100 degrees and a tanktop was just too much fabric to wear, so i wore shorts and my bathing suit top. nothing was "falling out" by any means, but it was just too damned hot to wear anything more.


----------



## LadyZolt

Uuaww said:
			
		

> Just curious if the next time someone runs into me numerous times with a stroller or something, or is being extremely rude in general can I use the line "If you do that to me again, I will rip your jaw off"  or is that just a bit to extreme?



I think it's fine.  I'd say it!  I'm going to Disney World this Thursday and if anyone hits me with the stroller, I'll be forgiving the first time, but then I'm going to push back on it if it happens again.  It's just not that hard to avoid hitting people.  

-Dorothy (LadyZolt)


----------



## LadyZolt

LiLIrishChick63 said:
			
		

> i've worn my bathing suit top to the parks before. it was about 100 degrees and a tanktop was just too much fabric to wear, so i wore shorts and my bathing suit top. nothing was "falling out" by any means, but it was just too damned hot to wear anything more.



This is actually not the best way to keep cool.  Ever see movies where people are out in the hot desert or something?  They're covered head to toe in white because white reflects sunlight.  Light colors reflect more than dark ones.  A white T-shirt, white baseball cap or wide-brimmed hat, and khaki shorts are going to keep you way cooler than a bathing suit or tank top.  With a bathing suit, you've got a lot of skin exposed and it's going to be soaking up the sun, not reflecting it.  You're more likely to get a sunburn and you'll be a lot hotter than if you were covered.

-Dorothy (LadyZolt)


----------



## LiLIrishChick63

Kimberly815 said:
			
		

> Just got back on Saturday.  We had a great trip, but did encounter a couple of shocks- all on the same day!
> 
> The first was at Animal Kingdom.  I was sitting outside a shop people watching waiting for my fiance and soon to be MIL to finish up inside.   Along comes a middle aged woman in a string bikini top (she had some kind of a cover up on the bottom).  This suprised me a bit- especially since I thought swimsuits were not allowed, then I realized she was smoking in a non designated area, and proceeded to put out the cigarette on the ground in the middle of the walkway and leave the butt there.




swimsuits aren't allowed where? i wore mine in MK before it was about 100 degrees. no one ever said anything to me. i don't think it should matter as long as you're not falling out of your bathing suit. it's really not fair for women anyway. men can walk around in just shorts "bathing suit bottoms" but women have to wear shorts and tank tops?? why should we be hotter?


----------



## LiLIrishChick63

LadyZolt said:
			
		

> This is actually not the best way to keep cool.  Ever see movies where people are out in the hot desert or something?  They're covered head to toe in white because white reflects sunlight.  Light colors reflect more than dark ones.  A white T-shirt, white baseball cap or wide-brimmed hat, and khaki shorts are going to keep you way cooler than a bathing suit or tank top.  With a bathing suit, you've got a lot of skin exposed and it's going to be soaking up the sun, not reflecting it.  You're more likely to get a sunburn and you'll be a lot hotter than if you were covered.
> 
> -Dorothy (LadyZolt)





my fiance wore white t-shirts the whole trip and he almost had heat exhaustion by the end of the trip. but i was fine when i wore my bathing suit top. besides, it's a "light color" anyway.....so technically it "refelected" the sun just as well.


----------



## LadyZolt

LiLIrishChick63 said:
			
		

> my fiance wore white t-shirts the whole trip and he almost had heat exhaustion by the end of the trip.



What did he weigh?  Was he wearing a hat?  Did he pace himself so he wasn't over-exerted?  Did he drink lots of water to re-hydrate himself?  His heat exhaustion was not due to wearing white.  You can look this up yourself -- check out what people wear in really hot climates over the history of the world and you'll see that keeping skin covered, wearing hats, keeping hydrated and being careful not to over-exert oneself in the heat are techniques that are time-tested and that work.

-Dorothy (LadyZolt)


----------



## LiLIrishChick63

LadyZolt said:
			
		

> What did he weigh?  Was he wearing a hat?  Did he pace himself so he wasn't over-exerted?  Did he drink lots of water to re-hydrate himself?  His heat exhaustion was not due to wearing white.  You can look this up yourself -- check out what people wear in really hot climates over the history of the world and you'll see that keeping skin covered, wearing hats, keeping hydrated and being careful not to over-exert oneself in the heat are techniques that are time-tested and that work.
> 
> -Dorothy (LadyZolt)




i don't think weight is any of your business. he didn't wear a hat because he was too hot. trust me, if he had worn a hat, he would have passed out. what kind of question is the water one?? "no he didn't drink water at all." of course he drank water! and we weren't running around the parks like mad people, we were taking our time. i'm just saying that it was from him being so hot and being in the parks, i'm not saying "oh he got it just because he wore white"....i'm not a complete idiot. 

apparently i'm a horrible person because i wore my bathing suit top to the park.


----------



## LadyZolt

LiLIrishChick63 said:
			
		

> apparently i'm a horrible person because i wore my bathing suit top to the park.



LOL!!!  Oh, I see -- you're one of those people who goes right to "oh, I'm being attacked -- pity me" instead of actually trying to understand what the other person is saying.  Let me clarify:  I don't think you're a horrible person for wearing a bathing suit to the park (or for any other reason).  I'm trying to say that wearing a bathing suit is more than likely going to make you "hotter" than wearing more clothes of a light color which will reflect sunlight and keep your cooler because your skin isn't going to reflect it as well.  Now, again, I suggest that you actually check out what people throughout the history of the world have worn when they are living in a hot climate.  You will not find a lot of bathing suits and tank tops.  Ask yourself "why" this might be and you can reach your own conclusion.

-Dorothy (LadyZolt)


----------



## LindsayDunn228

LiLIrishChick63 said:
			
		

> i don't think weight is any of your business. he didn't wear a hat because he was too hot. trust me, if he had worn a hat, he would have passed out. what kind of question is the water one?? "no he didn't drink water at all." of course he drank water! and we weren't running around the parks like mad people, we were taking our time. i'm just saying that it was from him being so hot and being in the parks, i'm not saying "oh he got it just because he wore white"....i'm not a complete idiot.
> 
> apparently i'm a horrible person because i wore my bathing suit top to the park.


Chick, take a breath.


----------



## LuluLovesDisney

LiLIrishChick63 said:
			
		

> swimsuits aren't allowed where? i wore mine in MK before it was about 100 degrees. no one ever said anything to me. i don't think it should matter as long as you're not falling out of your bathing suit. it's really not fair for women anyway. men can walk around in just shorts "bathing suit bottoms" but women have to wear shorts and tank tops?? why should we be hotter?



As a former CM, I can tell you that no one is permitted to wear swimwear while walking around the four major theme parks. My managers and co-CM's often told women and men to put their shirts back on. Men are NOT permitted to walk around bare-chested. Women are NOT permitted to walk around only in bathing suit tops. Yes, there are a few CM"s who will ignore it, either because they don't care, or because they feel uncomfortable confronting a guest, but those CM's are NOT performing the job the way they are supposed to. 

I don't think it is that difficult to wear a t shirt or tank top, and it certainly will NOT be the cause of someone passing out. If one becomes overheated, the best remedies are a break in the shade or a cool drink, not skimpy, inappropriate clothing. 

I have seen many people be required to put shirts on, or to otherwise adjust their clothing coverage in order to be allowed admittance to a park. Security will not allow someone in a bathing suit to enter. 

No one is a horrible person because of the clothes they wear, but short shorts and a bikini top ARE inappropriate. You could be a very wonderful person in inappropriate clothes, just as someone else could be a difficult person in appropriate clothes. They have very little to do with one another and are exclusive, independent issues.


----------



## LindsayDunn228

LuluLovesDisney said:
			
		

> As a former CM, I can tell you that no one is permitted to wear swimwear while walking around the four major theme parks. My managers and co-CM's often told women and men to put their shirts back on. Men are NOT permitted to walk around bare-chested. Women are NOT permitted to walk around only in bathing suit tops. Yes, there are a few CM"s who will ignore it, either because they don't care, or because they feel uncomfortable confronting a guest, but those CM's are NOT performing the job the way they are supposed to.
> 
> I don't think it is that difficult to wear a t shirt or tank top, and it certainly will NOT be the cause of someone passing out. If one becomes overheated, the best remedies are a break in the shade or a cool drink, not skimpy, inappropriate clothing.
> 
> I have seen many people be required to put shirts on, or to otherwise adjust their clothing coverage in order to be allowed admittance to a park. Security will not allow someone in a bathing suit to enter.
> 
> No one is a horrible person because of the clothes they wear, but short shorts and a bikini top ARE inappropriate. You could be a very wonderful person in inappropriate clothes, just as someone else could be a difficult person in appropriate clothes. They have very little to do with one another and are exclusive, independent issues.


----------



## dwheatl

There are good reasons for this rule, too. In my younger days, I had 2 unfortunate incidents when wearing a skimpy top at a park. On a ride similar to the Rock 'n' roller coaster, my top succumbed to gravity while my chest did not.  
Another day, I got home to find I had a sunburn so bad I had actually blistered my chest. OUCH!


----------



## Dislifer

LadyZolt said:
			
		

> What did he weigh?  Was he wearing a hat?  Did he pace himself so he wasn't over-exerted?  Did he drink lots of water to re-hydrate himself?  His heat exhaustion was not due to wearing white.  You can look this up yourself -- check out what people wear in really hot climates over the history of the world and you'll see that keeping skin covered, wearing hats, keeping hydrated and being careful not to over-exert oneself in the heat are techniques that are time-tested and that work.
> 
> -Dorothy (LadyZolt)



Whenever I wear a hat (baseball cap type), I always feel much hotter.  When I remove the hat, my head is very sweaty.  By the way, it was a white hat!?!  Are you sure wearing a hat keeps you cooler???  I really would like to know the answer seeing that I will be in FLA in Aug!!!  Help I'm melting!!!!!
TIA


----------



## checkwriter

I have one for you that is very off the thread but I think it still fits.

 It was 1971, and I was a kid on a trip to California with my family.  We had two nights reserved at the Disneyland hotel, and you bet I was looking forward to it.  Until the Yippees showed up.  

The Yippees, a sort of late-sixties, early-seventies free-form lightweight radical group, somehow decided that an effective way to protest the Vietnam war would be to gathern _en masse_ at Disneyland and take things from there.  They occupied Tom Sawyer's island, and caused enough general ruckus to shut down the entire park.  We had to leave much earlier than I would have liked.    

Two things stick in my mind from that day.  The first is the image of a CM with a broom and long-handled dustpan, furiously sweeping lemons (I think they were lemons) that were strewn on the ground into his dustpan.  It stuck in my mind because it was the only time that trip that I'd seen a CM look the slightest bit upset.  The second was a trio of Yippees, skipping hand-in-hand through an arcade-like hallway at the Disneyland Hotel, chanting "Hell no, we won't go!"


----------



## MELSMICE

LuluLovesDisney said:
			
		

> I don't think it is that difficult to wear a t shirt or tank top, and it certainly will NOT be the cause of someone passing out. If one becomes overheated, the best remedies are a break in the shade or a cool drink, not skimpy, inappropriate clothing.
> 
> No one is a horrible person because of the clothes they wear, but short shorts and a bikini top ARE inappropriate. You could be a very wonderful person in inappropriate clothes, just as someone else could be a difficult person in appropriate clothes. They have very little to do with one another and are exclusive, independent issues.



   - 2 thumbs up for that response. 

A bathing suit top in any amusement park, unless it is a water park, IS inappropriate!!!


----------



## eclectics

LindsayDunn228 said:
			
		

> Chick, take a breath.


----------



## a*lil*bit*goofy

oh my.


----------



## a*lil*bit*goofy

Here is something shocking: the snow white ride still freaks me out 20 + years after my first go on it....it scared me that badly when i was a kid! even my brother says that he wont' go on it this trip. LMAO!

ok so not really that shocking, but well...anyway. shocking to me! anyone else?


----------



## twoprincesses

You're not the only one! Last Thanksgiving I closed my eyes through half of it. I have no clue why... I love Tower or Terror and never blink on that ride!


----------



## LiLIrishChick63

a*lil*bit*goofy said:
			
		

> Here is something shocking: the snow white ride still freaks me out 20 + years after my first go on it....it scared me that badly when i was a kid! even my brother says that he wont' go on it this trip. LMAO!
> 
> ok so not really that shocking, but well...anyway. shocking to me! anyone else?





lol. it is quite an eerie ride, isn't it?


----------



## LiLIrishChick63

dwheatl said:
			
		

> There are good reasons for this rule, too. In my younger days, I had 2 unfortunate incidents when wearing a skimpy top at a park. On a ride similar to the Rock 'n' roller coaster, my top succumbed to gravity while my chest did not.
> Another day, I got home to find I had a sunburn so bad I had actually blistered my chest. OUCH!




that's why i have bathing suits that actually cover everything. nothing is falling out all over the place. maybe that's why no one ever said anything to me? maybe they thought it was a halter top or something?


----------



## LiLIrishChick63

LadyZolt said:
			
		

> LOL!!!  Oh, I see -- you're one of those people who goes right to "oh, I'm being attacked -- pity me" instead of actually trying to understand what the other person is saying.  Let me clarify:  I don't think you're a horrible person for wearing a bathing suit to the park (or for any other reason).  I'm trying to say that wearing a bathing suit is more than likely going to make you "hotter" than wearing more clothes of a light color which will reflect sunlight and keep your cooler because your skin isn't going to reflect it as well.  Now, again, I suggest that you actually check out what people throughout the history of the world have worn when they are living in a hot climate.  You will not find a lot of bathing suits and tank tops.  Ask yourself "why" this might be and you can reach your own conclusion.
> 
> -Dorothy (LadyZolt)




that was just rude and uncalled for. you're the one that's making a big deal out of me saying i wore my bathing suit top once into the parks. i felt more comfortable in that then i did in a tank top. i tried to wear tank tops during most of the week that were light colored, but i was still extremely hot in them, so the one day when it got over 100 i wore my bathing suit top. that's all i was trying to explain.


----------



## Uuaww

I think I speak for the college male population that if you look good wearing bikinis, then I don't have a problem with it, and that pretty much goes for everywhere.


----------



## LuvN~Travel

Dislifer said:
			
		

> Whenever I wear a hat (baseball cap type), I always feel much hotter.  When I remove the hat, my head is very sweaty.  By the way, it was a white hat!?!  Are you sure wearing a hat keeps you cooler???  I really would like to know the answer seeing that I will be in FLA in Aug!!!  Help I'm melting!!!!!
> TIA



I'm also on of those people who are much hotter with a hat of any kind on.
I can't stand the heat it generates.  Not to mention the horrible 'hat hair' that comes with it.  
Kim


----------



## Kath2003

LuvN~Travel said:
			
		

> I'm also on of those people who are much hotter with a hat of any kind on.
> I can't stand the heat it generates.  Not to mention the horrible 'hat hair' that comes with it.
> Kim



Whilst it may feel hotter, wearing a hat actually keeps your overall body temperature cooler because you do not have the sun beating down on your head all day. You will still release as much heat from your head whether you have a hat on or not, the difference is, with a hat you don't get the input, only the output. Wearing a hat is one of the best ways to avoid getting heat exhaustion.


----------



## nicoleakr

Darian said:
			
		

> It was a nice spring day at the Disneyland Resort and I had gotten a Concierge level suite at Disney's Grand Californian Hotel to celebrate my DW's 40th birthday. Security was quite tight with guards on each corridor due to the "celebrities" staying at the hotel for ABC's Super Soap weekend. Or some such thing.
> 
> We had planned a nice birthday party in the suite for DW. Security had our guest list so guests could be brought up to the card-only access floor. Between the champagne and tuxedo chocolate dipped strawberrys, DW and I were feeling quite grand. Security had obviously mistaken us for persons of some importance and were gracious to a fault. It was like living out a magical dream.
> 
> DW and I went downstairs for a soak in one of the Jacuzzis. On the bottom floor, as we went outside, a CM opened the door while I looked up in horror to see a completely nude 60 something old lady standing on her balcony in her sagging glory. My insides turned cold with the sudden discontinuity and shock. My perfect little dream suddenly shattered into horror. I turned to the CM and said "now thats something you don't see every day!"
> 
> He replied in a deadpan voice... "I do."
> 
> Realizing we had both just acted out some of the dialog from the Jungle Cruise, we all cracked up laughing. I still felt like gouging out my own eyes. The CM got on his radio and soon the curtains were mercifully closed. Only in California.


  This made me laugh today thank you


----------



## Boncho

Darian said:
			
		

> It was a nice spring day at the Disneyland Resort and I had gotten a Concierge level suite at Disney's Grand Californian Hotel to celebrate my DW's 40th birthday. Security was quite tight with guards on each corridor due to the "celebrities" staying at the hotel for ABC's Super Soap weekend. Or some such thing.
> 
> We had planned a nice birthday party in the suite for DW. Security had our guest list so guests could be brought up to the card-only access floor. Between the champagne and tuxedo chocolate dipped strawberrys, DW and I were feeling quite grand. Security had obviously mistaken us for persons of some importance and were gracious to a fault. It was like living out a magical dream.
> 
> DW and I went downstairs for a soak in one of the Jacuzzis. On the bottom floor, as we went outside, a CM opened the door while I looked up in horror to see a completely nude 60 something old lady standing on her balcony in her sagging glory. My insides turned cold with the sudden discontinuity and shock. My perfect little dream suddenly shattered into horror. I turned to the CM and said "now thats something you don't see every day!"
> 
> He replied in a deadpan voice... "I do."
> 
> Realizing we had both just acted out some of the dialog from the Jungle Cruise, we all cracked up laughing. I still felt like gouging out my own eyes. The CM got on his radio and soon the curtains were mercifully closed. Only in California.


----------



## MELSMICE

This is actually a funny shock, which happened to my brother at the MK last Friday & he relayed the "shock" to me...................

It had poured for about 1 1/2 hours that day & after it stopped they decided to head to MK.  The walkways were still wet & were a little slippery.  

After getting through bag check they saw a group of 16-17 yr. old boys entering through the turnstiles.  All of a sudden one of their friends came running & yelling something to his friends. 

My brother said the next thing they saw was the kid slip, fall in slide right under the turnstiles into the MK.  He said CM's came from everywhere to see if the kid was OK - while his friends looked on in hysterics (along with my brother & his wife!!)  

He said he thinks the kid's pride was hurt more than anything else, but he also wondered if that many CM's came out because they were actually concerned or because they thought he was trying to get in without using a ticket!!!


----------



## Boncho

Barbers2005 said:
			
		

> Just got back from WDW and am sad to say that the most shocking thing I witnessed came from a member of my own family   My Dh, Dd and MIL were waiting in line for the bus at Pop when my FIL and SIL came walking up out of the Everything Pop entrance.  My FIL was eating some saltines (the ones that come in little packages of two crackers) and started offering them to everyone.  He showed us his bag which was completely *stuffed* with cracker packets.  SIL was looking totally embarrassed and as soon as FIL turned away she told me that he scooped up the entire bowl of crackers from the food court and dumped them in his bag.  All I could think was "OMG, I'm related to a fixin's thief!"  He did it two more times during our stay and Dh and I refused to go into the food court with him for fear they would recognize the cracker snatcher.


   
This is why I love to read here everymorning - You guys are a hoot!!!


----------



## DebIreland

MELSMICE said:
			
		

> My brother said the next thing they saw was the kid slip, fall in slide right under the turnstiles into the MK.  He said CM's came from everywhere to see if the kid was OK - while his friends looked on in hysterics (along with my brother & his wife!!)
> 
> He said he thinks the kid's pride was hurt more than anything else, but he also wondered if that many CM's came out because they were actually concerned or because they thought he was trying to get in without using a ticket!!!



We were entering the Muppets show at MGM, with two CMs at the door, and I was telling DS8 to watch his step - he was doing what he often does, talks, while looking backwards (at me behind him) and almost walking into walls, lol!! So I was halfway through saying "Dan, mind where you're going please...." and I lost my footing and fell splat out on my face and hands. Oh God, I was mortified - the stuff in my bag went everywhere but most embarrassing of all, I let out a huge stupid scream with the fright (I'm loud when I get a fright).  I could tell that the CMs were trying to stifle the laughter.


----------



## hogwartsdropout

LiLIrishChick63 said:
			
		

> that was just rude and uncalled for. you're the one that's making a big deal out of me saying i wore my bathing suit top once into the parks. i felt more comfortable in that then i did in a tank top. i tried to wear tank tops during most of the week that were light colored, but i was still extremely hot in them, so the one day when it got over 100 i wore my bathing suit top. that's all i was trying to explain.



It doesn't matter how hot you are. You are NOT allowed to wear any form of bathing suit/ bathing suit tops in the parks, (excluding the water parks of course). End of conversation.


----------



## AnaheimGirl

MELSMICE said:
			
		

> My brother said the next thing they saw was the kid slip, fall in slide right under the turnstiles into the MK.  He said CM's came from everywhere to see if the kid was OK - while his friends looked on in hysterics (along with my brother & his wife!!)
> 
> He said he thinks the kid's pride was hurt more than anything else, but he also wondered if that many CM's came out because they were actually concerned or because they thought he was trying to get in without using a ticket!!!


      I thought you were going to say that the CM decided not to ask for his ticket after witnessing that one!


----------



## a*lil*bit*goofy

DebIreland said:
			
		

> We were entering the Muppets show at MGM, with two CMs at the door, and I was telling DS8 to watch his step - he was doing what he often does, talks, while looking backwards (at me behind him) and almost walking into walls, lol!! So I was halfway through saying "Dan, mind where you're going please...." and I lost my footing and fell splat out on my face and hands. Oh God, I was mortified - the stuff in my bag went everywhere but most embarrassing of all, I let out a huge stupid scream with the fright (I'm loud when I get a fright).  I could tell that the CMs were trying to stifle the laughter.




my first reaction after reading this was 'awwwww.....' and then i thought boy thats something I would do. then i pictured a lady flat on the floor with stuff everywhere with the cm's trying not to laugh, and i started   

Sorry. :O)  LOL


----------



## Dopey420

LadyZolt said:
			
		

> I think it's fine.  I'd say it!  I'm going to Disney World this Thursday and if anyone hits me with the stroller, I'll be forgiving the first time, but then I'm going to push back on it if it happens again.  It's just not that hard to avoid hitting people.
> 
> -Dorothy (LadyZolt)



About threatening to "tear someone's jaw off", I would be careful who you say that to.  Some people are going to take that as a threat and you may find yourself waking up on the ground.


----------



## Mortlives

Dopey420 said:
			
		

> About threatening to "tear someone's jaw off", I would be careful who you say that to.  Some people are going to take that as a threat and you may find yourself waking up on the ground.



Come to think of it, doesn't Florida law permit you to shoot someone who is threatening you? You might not wake up at all.


----------



## a*lil*bit*goofy

Man, I feel like the  police!    

I just dont want this thread closed.  I love reading it!  

So let's see where we stand now:

Bathing suits are not allowed to be worn on their own in the parks . Some CM's won't enforce it. Some will. Some people wear what is bought as a bathing suit top, but to many looks like a halter style top/tank top/ something so they were able to wear it in the parks without interferance. 

Stroller bumping on ankles is a bad thing, and its shocking the number of times it happens to people.  And some people get really mad when it happens and let the stroller bumper know it...and some people think that the bumping is rude and some think its rude to let the bumpers know.    

So people...we have learned that we are all human and all have our own opinions and our own voices. This is a good thing! Is this a debate thread? Nope. a shocking thread. what may be shocking to some may not be to others. 

Don't forget, for each person who sees something shocking by another person, that other person thinks that what they are doing is ok...or they wouldn't be doing it.

I think that if people don't take this thread too personally, it will continue to be a great thread. Plus, some people who think that shocking behaviour is acceptable, may learn by reading these posts that many actually feel that its not acceptable. 

ok everyone...    and lets get back to things that shock YOU (and not necessairily everyone else)


----------



## DebIreland

Well said, a lil bit Goofy!! And, hey, don't worry about laughing at me as I lay helpless and wounded (of pride) on the floor. Don't worry at all.


----------



## HooKooDooKu

a*lil*bit*goofy said:
			
		

> Here is something shocking: the snow white ride still freaks me out 20 + years after my first go on it....it scared me that badly when i was a kid! even my brother says that he wont' go on it this trip. LMAO!
> 
> ok so not really that shocking, but well...anyway. shocking to me! anyone else?



We we visiting my older brother in Daytona in '75 and suggested we drive down to Orlando for the day and check out this new park that was recently built.  At one point in the day, mom was watching over my baby sister and my brother's daughter, both about 4 years old.  She sees this ride with "Snow White" in the title (some how missing the rest of the title) decides it would be a great ride for her and the girls.  Once on the ride, the girls start screaming and the only memory of the entire ride my mom has is hold her hands over both girls eyes and closing her's as well.


----------



## Fitswimmer

This thread is so amazing!  

My parents are retired and live near WDW, they go often and all three of us go every time I visit.  I can't tell you how often we have been pushed out of the way at shows and parades by people with children.  We ALWAYS allow a child to stand in front of us at a parade, or sit in the row with us at the show-but that does NOT go for Mommy, Daddy, Aunt Minnie, Uncle Joe, and everyone else in the party who didn't want to bother to go early and get a good seat.  The response is always:  "WDW is for the Children" as if that excuses any and all rude behavior.  Just because we do not have children with us, doesn't mean that our experience is less important.  
The last time it happened, at the Christmas Parade in November, this large group was behind us with "Daddy" loudly commenting about Old People with NO kids blocking the view.  I knelt down to the children and asked if they would like to stand in front of me.  They both nodded silently and came up.  I turned around to Daddy and said: "I would have done that anyway WITHOUT your rude comments"  HIs wife looked really embarassed, and I felt badly for her and her children.  
After the parade was over, I asked the kids if they enjoyed it and they said "Yes!  Thank You!"  My dad complimented the MOM on how nice her kids were and how we enjoyed watching the parade through their eyes.


----------



## Darian

nicoleakr said:
			
		

> This made me laugh today thank you



You are very welcome *nicoleakr*! I admit it was quite a shock. When you're at Disney you expect the Disney ambience not nude people.


----------



## Darian

HooKooDooKu said:
			
		

> We we visiting my older brother in Daytona in '75 and suggested we drive down to Orlando for the day and check out this new park that was recently built.  At one point in the day, mom was watching over my baby sister and my brother's daughter, both about 4 years old.  She sees this ride with "Snow White" in the title (some how missing the rest of the title) decides it would be a great ride for her and the girls.  Once on the ride, the girls start screaming and the only memory of the entire ride my mom has is hold her hands over both girls eyes and closing her's as well.



Hey *HooKooDooKu*! Dare I ask _what _ the mom actually saw that made her cover the kid's eyes?  Just call it lurid curiosity on my part. After the bikini top brouhaha on this thread I could use a good stiff shocker.

For the record, the reason people in hot climates were a lot of clothing is not just to reflect the sun's heat but to collect your sweat and as it evaporates from the clothing, it acts like an air conditioner (e.g. a swamp cooler) and literally cools your body off.  Just keep powering down the water. I completely agree with our male college age poster about the wearing of bikini tops being just fine. Middle aged men don't mind the sight either.


----------



## 5 Disney Fans

QueenGoblin said:
			
		

> Now, I haven't read through all 200 pages of this thread, and it is possible my family is mentioned here because of the incident I'm about to describe.  So to any of you out there who were on the boat from MK to FW and then on the bus to the FW camp loops and had to listen to my DD (2 yo at the time) SCREAM for the entire trip, I'm really sorry.
> 
> In May of last year we took DD to WDW for the first time.  She had a great time for most of the trip, so other parents of toddlers please do not be discouraged.  We went to MK for EMH one night and our personal stroller was "borrowed" (turned up later that week).  It was getting late so we headed down to wait for the boat back to FW.  DD fell asleep but woke up when I stood to get on the boat (see, if I had the stroller, this might not have happened.  )  When we came to the park that evening, we had ridden the monorail, so DD sees us getting on the boat and freaks out because she thinks we aren't going back to the cabin.  Well, she cries and screams for the entire boat ride, and then the entire bus ride to get back to our cabin loop.  We try everything to calm her down but nothing is working, so we finally just give up and let her cry.  DH is about to melt right into his chair, he is so embarrassed.  We are hearing all kinds of sarcastic comments, which doesn't help.  Then, on the bus, a family gets off before our stop and the mom says loudly (and meanly) so that we will hear, "Sometimes they need an old fashioned smack on the ***."
> DH and I were already frustrated and embarassed, but I couldn't believe someone would suggest we hit a child who was so obviously already at her wits end.  I mean, if that lady thought my DD was obnoxious when screaming about being tired and confused, can you imagine how she would be screaming if I started hitting her on top of it?  So not so much a shocking moment as a shocking comment.  Saddest thing was my DH was ready to just stay at FW for the rest of the trip with DD because he was so worried DD would have another meltdown and trigger the kinds of responses we got that night.  Luckily, we did go back to the parks and DD (and DH) had a wonderful time.




OMG!  This happened to us too!!!  My DS was 2 1/2 and we were waiting in line to see the Diamond Horseshoe Jamboree (I think that is the name? it had Bullseye and Woody in it.) in MK.  He is a big Toy Story fan!  The show didn't start for another half hour so while in line we took out a snack and drink for him to have while sitting on a step (you know how Frontier Land has all those porches?).  Well unexpectantly the doors opened and they started letting people in for the show.  My DS just settled down with his snack and being a very hard headed 2 year old he didn't want to move until snack was over.  My DH waved people ahead of us while I tried to reason with a screaming toddler and some "man" said to my DH "what that kid needs is a good smack on the A**!"    A split second later my son snapped out of his tantrum and was ready to go in and my DH took off to catch up with the man to give him a piece of his mind.


----------



## 5 Disney Fans

Dislifer said:
			
		

> Whenever I wear a hat (baseball cap type), I always feel much hotter.  When I remove the hat, my head is very sweaty.  By the way, it was a white hat!?!  Are you sure wearing a hat keeps you cooler???  I really would like to know the answer seeing that I will be in FLA in Aug!!!  Help I'm melting!!!!!
> TIA



Remember how mom always told you to wear a hat in the winter b/c 98% of your body heat ecapes through your head?  (Ok, maybe it was just MY mom   ).  Same has to hold true for summer time.  So if it is a really HOT day and you stick a hat on your head... how is the heat going to ecape?        I don't think wearing a hat keeps you cooler but it helps prevent sunburn.

Those are just my thoughts though, I have no proof other then a magazine article I read in Parenting a few years ago.  Now I just put sunblock on the kid's heads and leave the hats off.


----------



## Ride Junkie

Barbers2005 said:
			
		

> All I could think was "OMG, I'm related to a fixin's thief!"  He did it two more times during our stay and Dh and I refused to go into the food court with him for fear they would recognize the cracker snatcher.



That is so funny.  "Cracker snatcher."  Heh heh!!!!!  
That would be a great login name!  Great thread, keep 'em coming people!


----------



## Ava

LiLIrishChick63 said:
			
		

> see i hate seeing posts like this only because i'm one of those people who have short shorts. but i don't do it on purpose. my legs are fairly longer than an average persons' so when i buy any thing like pants or shorts, they tend to be shorter on me. i always try and make sure that EVERYTHING is fully covered, but sometimes they just look plain short.



I wasn't talking about a tall person whose shorts therefore look short. The girls I saw were wearing what looked like boy-short style underwear, or possibly the hot pants that normally go under cheerleading skirts. They didn't even look like shorts to me, they looked like underwear.


----------



## lyzziesmom

Just got back last week, and I had a different kind of shock. First day at WDW, we were having dinner in MGM at the Sci-Fi Drive-In Theater. I don't know if it's because it's dark, or due to the movies playing, but man that place is QUIET. So here I am, with DD7 and DD1, who is screaming her head off, and they sit us in a car "hitchhiking" a couple who are there with no kids! Now, I know there is absolutely nothing wrong with DD1 besides the fact that she heard me say we were going to eat, and there was no food in front of her immediately. The only thing she likes better than food is the sound of her own voice, preferably screetching at near-dog-whistle frequencies. This continued until our food arrived. Luckily, we had a CM who brought out DD1's fruit plate before the rest of the meal.

Anyway, the shock was... nobody around us seemed to mind the wailing! Even the nice couple in the front of our car, who were on their first vacation without their recently-grown children, took the time to turn around and tell me not to worry about it (apparently over the screaming fit, they could hear me telling her to be quiet so the other people could enjoy their meal!). I was shocked simply by how understanding and nice people can be - something you don't see a lot of on this thread!

BTW - by the end of the meal, DD1 was all smiles... and elbows-deep into her ice cream sundae.


----------



## a*lil*bit*goofy

lyzziesmom said:
			
		

> Just got back last week, and I had a different kind of shock. First day at WDW, we were having dinner in MGM at the Sci-Fi Drive-In Theater. I don't know if it's because it's dark, or due to the movies playing, but man that place is QUIET. So here I am, with DD7 and DD1, who is screaming her head off, and they sit us in a car "hitchhiking" a couple who are there with no kids! Now, I know there is absolutely nothing wrong with DD1 besides the fact that she heard me say we were going to eat, and there was no food in front of her immediately. The only thing she likes better than food is the sound of her own voice, preferably screetching at near-dog-whistle frequencies. This continued until our food arrived. Luckily, we had a CM who brought out DD1's fruit plate before the rest of the meal.
> 
> Anyway, the shock was... nobody around us seemed to mind the wailing! Even the nice couple in the front of our car, who were on their first vacation without their recently-grown children, took the time to turn around and tell me not to worry about it (apparently over the screaming fit, they could hear me telling her to be quiet so the other people could enjoy their meal!). I was shocked simply by how understanding and nice people can be - something you don't see a lot of on this thread!
> 
> BTW - by the end of the meal, DD1 was all smiles... and elbows-deep into her ice cream sundae.



now thats a good kind of shock!!!


----------



## mom2alix

Ava said:
			
		

> I wasn't talking about a tall person whose shorts therefore look short. The girls I saw were wearing what looked like boy-short style underwear, or possibly the hot pants that normally go under cheerleading skirts. They didn't even look like shorts to me, they looked like underwear.



I know exactly what you mean.  I saw a girl in Epcot last week who had 2-3 inches of "cheek" hanging out of the bottom of her short shorts.  What was really shocking was that she only looked about 13-14 and was with her parents!  My mother wouldn't have even let me wear something like that around the house much less in public!


----------



## AnaheimGirl

5 Disney Fans said:
			
		

> Remember how mom always told you to wear a hat in the winter b/c 98% of your body heat ecapes through your head?  (Ok, maybe it was just MY mom   ).  Same has to hold true for summer time.  So if it is a really HOT day and you stick a hat on your head... how is the heat going to ecape?        I don't think wearing a hat keeps you cooler but it helps prevent sunburn.
> 
> Those are just my thoughts though, I have no proof other then a magazine article I read in Parenting a few years ago.  Now I just put sunblock on the kid's heads and leave the hats off.


    LOL!    Yea, if the hat's not breathable.    I can't stand to wear a baseball cap or similar style hat in the summer.   But my wide-brimmed, open weave straw hat keeps me cool in the summer.    It's like carrying my own shade with me.


----------



## Ride Junkie

Ava said:
			
		

> I wasn't talking about a tall person whose shorts therefore look short. The girls I saw were wearing what looked like boy-short style underwear, or possibly the hot pants that normally go under cheerleading skirts. They didn't even look like shorts to me, they looked like underwear.



What gets me is when I see a young girl wearing short shorts, and they have something scrawled across the butt.  Whether it says "princess", "cheer", "hottie", or something even less appropriate, to me it's like saying, "my butt is a billboard, everyone have a look!"  It does draw attention to their backside, and with all the pedophiles around, I wouldn't want anyone staring at my kid's butt.  Just my humble "childless" opinion.


----------



## LindsayDunn228

Ride Junkie said:
			
		

> What gets me is when I see a young girl wearing short shorts, and they have something scrawled across the butt.  Whether it says "princess", "cheer", "hottie", or something even less appropriate, to me it's like saying, "my butt is a billboard, everyone have a look!"  It does draw attention to their backside, and with all the pedophiles around, I wouldn't want anyone staring at my kid's butt.  Just my humble "childless" opinion.



Humble my childless opinion, too. I totally agree!!!!!


----------



## almacdonald

My panties have a longer inseam than some of the shorts I saw 2 weeks ago!


----------



## LiteBrite

LindsayDunn228 said:
			
		

> Humble my childless opinion, too. I totally agree!!!!!


Mother of a teenage daughter here, and I'm right there with you.  Unless you like the idea of every eye within range settling on your precious daughter's backside, how could this be ok?


----------



## Flora Fan

lyzziesmom said:
			
		

> Just got back last week, and I had a different kind of shock. First day at WDW, we were having dinner in MGM at the Sci-Fi Drive-In Theater. I don't know if it's because it's dark, or due to the movies playing, but man that place is QUIET. So here I am, with DD7 and DD1, who is screaming her head off, and they sit us in a car "hitchhiking" a couple who are there with no kids! Now, I know there is absolutely nothing wrong with DD1 besides the fact that she heard me say we were going to eat, and there was no food in front of her immediately. The only thing she likes better than food is the sound of her own voice, preferably screetching at near-dog-whistle frequencies. This continued until our food arrived. Luckily, we had a CM who brought out DD1's fruit plate before the rest of the meal.
> 
> Anyway, the shock was... nobody around us seemed to mind the wailing! Even the nice couple in the front of our car, who were on their first vacation without their recently-grown children, took the time to turn around and tell me not to worry about it (apparently over the screaming fit, they could hear me telling her to be quiet so the other people could enjoy their meal!). I was shocked simply by how understanding and nice people can be - something you don't see a lot of on this thread!
> 
> BTW - by the end of the meal, DD1 was all smiles... and elbows-deep into her ice cream sundae.



Thanks Lyzziesmom...A well timed entry.   

Don't you just love it when people are kind and understanding.  It sure does make a huge difference in your day.


----------



## Darian

almacdonald said:
			
		

> My panties have a longer inseam than some of the shorts I saw 2 weeks ago!



*almacdonald * your post reminded me of a memory I've suppressed successfully for over a year. So, speaking of panties:

I thought I'd seen it all... from breast feeding, stroller ankle bashing to public displays of extreem affection and urination. But no. During our last visit to MK we sat down on mainstreet to wait about 30 minutes for the parade and this teenager (about 16 years old) sits down in front of us, which was fine because her mom had saved space for her. 

Now this girl was wearing those ultra low rise pants, so low as one poster put it "you could see her five o'clock shadow in the front."  Bad as _that _ was, once she sat down, about _HALF _ of her buttocks were exposed! An almost full moon on Main street! 

But it gets worse. Instead of "normal" panties made of some kind of fabric, hers consisted of a _metal chain _ going around her waist, hooking in the center of her back to a metal triangle that pointed downward with another metal chain acting like the back piece of a thong. I shudder to imagine what the rest of her undergarment was constructed of. It sure didn't look comfortable.

Finally her mom said something to her and she put on a coat to cover her errrr, exposure. Call me a prude, but is this sort of thing common these days? Does this shock anyone else? I wonder what her parents think about her choice of metal undergarments?


----------



## kaw1218

Darian said:
			
		

> *almacdonald * your post reminded me of a memory I've suppressed successfully for over a year. So, speaking of panties:
> 
> An almost full moon on Main street!



   



			
				Darian said:
			
		

> But it gets worse. Instead of "normal" panties made of some kind of fabric, hers consisted of a _metal chain _ going around her waist, hooking in the center of her back to a metal triangle that pointed downward with another metal chain acting like the back piece of a thong. I shudder to imagine what the rest of her undergarment was constructed of. It sure didn't look comfortable.


I have seen alot of girls wearing items like these on south street in philly...... does make you wonder how comfortable they can be.


----------



## SnowWhite607

5 Disney Fans said:
			
		

> My DH waved people ahead of us while I tried to reason with a screaming toddler and some "man" said to my DH "what that kid needs is a good smack on the A**!"



Okay this really gets my goat. I cannot stand it when people tell other people how to discipline their children (especially when the advice givers dont even have children!!)

Dont some people think before they speak??! First of all, not everyone resorts to violence/hitting/corporal punishment with their children. And second, MIND YOUR OWN BUSINESS!

As Dr Phil would ask - what was it that you said to yourself that made it okay to tell someone else what to do with their child?

Glad to hear the couple at the Sci Fi was understanding!

 

25 days till I'm off to the world!!


----------



## lyzziesmom

And the one that I will never ever forget, that has forever ruined Pirates of the Carribbean for me...

Grad Night 1992, there I am, happily riding PotC, front seat of the boat, with the rest of my boat and the boat(s) behind me filled with the football team of -hopefully- some other school. Suddenly, the *ENTIRE FOOTBALL TEAM  * starts singing at the TOP of their lungs "Yo ho, yo ho, a piece of a** for me!"    They kept this up for the entire ride.

I can no longer ride that ride, or watch the movie for that matter, without hearing the "new & not improved" version of the song. PotC was closed during my recent trip, but I still heard it in my head  as I walked by! 

Great, now it'll be stuck in my head ALL NIGHT! Thanks guys, for making me dredge up this memory!


----------



## Judge Fudge

SnowWhite607 said:
			
		

> And second, MIND YOUR OWN BUSINESS!



While I agree with your statement, it could apply to 85% of the comments in this thread. (Not crapping on the thread either, I think most of it is pretty funny and the reason I first signed up)



			
				lyzziesmom said:
			
		

> "Yo ho, yo ho, a piece of a** for me!"



I guess you wouldn't like my wife and my change of the SM lyrics to, "pretty good, show me your thong!"   At least we have the decency to keep it to ourselves.


----------



## lyzziesmom

Judge Fudge said:
			
		

> "pretty good, show me your thong!"



Thanks. 

Oh well, at least the *other* song is now out of my head.


----------



## Lizzybee

Darian said:
			
		

> *almacdonald * your post reminded me of a memory I've suppressed successfully for over a year. So, speaking of panties:
> 
> I thought I'd seen it all... from breast feeding, stroller ankle bashing to public displays of extreem affection and urination. But no. During our last visit to MK we sat down on mainstreet to wait about 30 minutes for the parade and this teenager (about 16 years old) sits down in front of us, which was fine because her mom had saved space for her.
> 
> Now this girl was wearing those ultra low rise pants, so low as one poster put it "you could see her five o'clock shadow in the front."  Bad as _that _ was, once she sat down, about _HALF _ of her buttocks were exposed! An almost full moon on Main street!
> 
> But it gets worse. Instead of "normal" panties made of some kind of fabric, hers consisted of a _metal chain _ going around her waist, hooking in the center of her back to a metal triangle that pointed downward with another metal chain acting like the back piece of a thong. I shudder to imagine what the rest of her undergarment was constructed of. It sure didn't look comfortable.
> 
> Finally her mom said something to her and she put on a coat to cover her errrr, exposure. Call me a prude, but is this sort of thing common these days? Does this shock anyone else? I wonder what her parents think about her choice of metal undergarments?



Maybe it was a chastity belt?  (J/K) If you can describe undies in that much detail and you weren't there to watch the person get dressed, then their clothes are most emphatically inappropriate.  I get really annoyed when my almost 12 yr old DS sees the tops of thongs from the top of so-called pants.  I think if I saw actual chains I may make a comment "Um either you just escaped from the chain gang or are your chain link undies are hanging out?"


----------



## conleyk

Samirella said:
			
		

> I've seen this happen in the front row of the Festival of the Lion King show.  I really think this is a private moment that doesn't need to be shared with 24 cast and crew members and over a thousand guests.



Ok - I haven't read through the whole thread yet and I should probably just keep my mouth shut, but...  

Since when is breastfeeding considered shocking?  When I nursed my kids you could see less flesh than most girls/women show in their normal tank tops.  A blanket over the shoulder and you don't notice a thing.    

I am appalled at the folks who are offended by breastfeeding.  I don't get offended when you are eating a cookie in line or giving your kid a bottle - don't get offended when women are feeding their children and using their breasts in the manner they were intended to be used.

Ok - going back to my lurk mode now.


----------



## IloveWINNIEthePOOH

Ava said:
			
		

> or possibly the hot pants that normally go under cheerleading skirts.


 Ah, good ol reliable "spankies." Being a cheerleader, and knowing that, unfortunately, some of the other cheerleaders around find it ok to walk about in their spankies, be any public place, they will. And I don't know how (they tend to be miserably uncomfortable)
But they do, and it is, to be as discreet as possible, disgusting! 


Adding on to the showing of undies shockers. We were walking down Main St. and a mother with a husband and a child bends down to pick something up and her slingshot graciously pops out. Kiddo then says, "Daddy, mommy has diapers like the fat sweaty wrestlers!" Father and child both die laughing, and mother just blushes away!


----------



## dwheatl

conleyk said:
			
		

> Ok - I haven't read through the whole thread yet and I should probably just keep my mouth shut, but...
> 
> Since when is breastfeeding considered shocking?  When I nursed my kids you could see less flesh than most girls/women show in their normal tank tops.  A blanket over the shoulder and you don't notice a thing.
> 
> I am appalled at the folks who are offended by breastfeeding.  I don't get offended when you are eating a cookie in line or giving your kid a bottle - don't get offended when women are feeding their children and using their breasts in the manner they were intended to be used.
> 
> Ok - going back to my lurk mode now.



I like what I read in an etiquette book many years ago. If you're the mom, you throw a clean cloth diaper, blanket, or whatever over yourself to be somewhat discreet. If you are a bystander, for heaven's sake don't stare, and if the baby pulls the blanket away (as my kids would occasionally do), that's on an etiquette par with someone's skirt being blown by the wind, so look away and give 'em some space. 

As for the smacking of kids, I have to admit that I was a shock to others the first time my kids were old enough (7 & 9) to ride Space Mountain without me. They went ahead of us in line, and when we got off, they took off running. There was a huge crowd, and they disappeared into it. My husband and I searched and called for about 10 minutes (okay maybe only 5, but it seemed like forever). It turns out the kids were hiding from us and dodging around a pillar to stay out of sight.  
They came out giggling and said that we looked funny looking for them. I swatted them both on the behind (something I did maybe 5 times throughout their childhood) and told them never to disappear like that again. Some teenager coming off the ride with his friends sarcastically said, "Nice mom!" to which I replied "Shut up and mind your own business." I am normally very mild-mannered, but I have to admit, vacation lack of sleep + crowds + smart-alecky kids got the best of me, and I shocked myself.  The only defense I can offer is at least I never emptied a dirty diaper into someone's purse.


----------



## wtpntigger2

conleyk said:
			
		

> Ok - I haven't read through the whole thread yet and I should probably just keep my mouth shut, but...
> 
> Since when is breastfeeding considered shocking?  When I nursed my kids you could see less flesh than most girls/women show in their normal tank tops.  A blanket over the shoulder and you don't notice a thing.
> 
> I am appalled at the folks who are offended by breastfeeding.  I don't get offended when you are eating a cookie in line or giving your kid a bottle - don't get offended when women are feeding their children and using their breasts in the manner they were intended to be used.
> 
> Ok - going back to my lurk mode now.




 

And I don't ask you to cover your head when you're eating so please don't ask me to do the same to my child.

Fortunately we haven't had any major shocks that I can think of, but I was quite upset at the teenage girls that tried to cut in front of my dd3 for a pic with Aladdin.  Granted he was a hottie    but dd was there first.  Wait your turn!


----------



## kaysmommie

Ride Junkie said:
			
		

> What gets me is when I see a young girl wearing short shorts, and they have something scrawled across the butt.  Whether it says "princess", "cheer", "hottie", or something even less appropriate, to me it's like saying, "my butt is a billboard, everyone have a look!"  It does draw attention to their backside, and with all the pedophiles around, I wouldn't want anyone staring at my kid's butt.  Just my humble "childless" opinion.


Like Juicy written across the butt!  I would never wear or let DD when she grows up wear something like that.


----------



## kaysmommie

dwheatl said:
			
		

> I like what I read in an etiquette book many years ago. If you're the mom, you throw a clean cloth diaper, blanket, or whatever over yourself to be somewhat discreet. If you are a bystander, for heaven's sake don't stare, and if the baby pulls the blanket away (as my kids would occasionally do), that's on an etiquette par with someone's skirt being blown by the wind, so look away and give 'em some space.
> 
> As for the smacking of kids, I have to admit that I was a shock to others the first time my kids were old enough (7 & 9) to ride Space Mountain without me. They went ahead of us in line, and when we got off, they took off running. There was a huge crowd, and they disappeared into it. My husband and I searched and called for about 10 minutes (okay maybe only 5, but it seemed like forever). It turns out the kids were hiding from us and dodging around a pillar to stay out of sight.
> They came out giggling and said that we looked funny looking for them. I swatted them both on the behind (something I did maybe 5 times throughout their childhood) and told them never to disappear like that again. Some teenager coming off the ride with his friends sarcastically said, "Nice mom!" to which I replied "Shut up and mind your own business." I am normally very mild-mannered, but I have to admit, vacation lack of sleep + crowds + smart-alecky kids got the best of me, and I shocked myself.  The only defense I can offer is at least I never emptied a dirty diaper into someone's purse.


While I try to never hit my little kids something like this is understandable.  If there safety was and issue like my 2 or 6 YO running into the street or dissapearing in a store then I would possibly swat someones butt too.  It's not like you were screaming and cursing.  I can see how aggravating this would be.


----------



## Bouncing4Tigger

Ride Junkie said:
			
		

> What gets me is when I see a young girl wearing short shorts, and they have something scrawled across the butt.  Whether it says "princess", "cheer", "hottie", or something even less appropriate, to me it's like saying, "my butt is a billboard, everyone have a look!"  It does draw attention to their backside, and with all the pedophiles around, I wouldn't want anyone staring at my kid's butt.  Just my humble "childless" opinion.



I so agree with this!!  Why would you want someone watching your childs butt?   My sister is one that doesn't see a problem with these types of pants. She says what is the difference between these shorts and tshirts with sayings on them?  States the sayings on shirts brings attention to the chest area.


----------



## mama4

conleyk said:
			
		

> Ok - I haven't read through the whole thread yet and I should probably just keep my mouth shut, but...
> 
> Since when is breastfeeding considered shocking?  When I nursed my kids you could see less flesh than most girls/women show in their normal tank tops.  A blanket over the shoulder and you don't notice a thing.
> 
> I am appalled at the folks who are offended by breastfeeding.  I don't get offended when you are eating a cookie in line or giving your kid a bottle - don't get offended when women are feeding their children and using their breasts in the manner they were intended to be used.
> 
> Ok - going back to my lurk mode now.


  It's about time someone stood up for breastfeeding mom's on this thread


----------



## tkd lisa

I have one from last weekend.  And yes, it's a bit judgemental, but it shocked me and the kids.

My 14 year old DD and 12 3/4 year old DS and I were staying at Ft. Wilderness.  We were waiting on a boat to MK, and I pulled out the sunscreen to put on all of us.  We use the spray stuff, and it was kind of windy, so I was being pretty careful about applying it.  There was a family behind us (Mom, Dad, and 3 year old boy in a stroller).  Seeing the sunscreen, Mom said "Oh, yes.  We need to put sunscreen on you, jr."  Little boy says "No."  Mom says "You need sunscreen so you don't get burned."  Little boy says "No!"  a little louder.  Mom pulls out the sunscreen lotion and approaches stroller.  Little boy screams "No. Don't want it!"  

I try to be helpful, thinking maybe he'd let her put on the spray stuff, say "Would you like to try mine?"  Mom says "Honey, would you let me use that?"  Son says "NOOOOO.  You're stupid Mommy!"  

My kids stood their with their mouths open.  DD started trying to talk to him, but I told her to stay out of it.  The dad said "well, if you won't put on sunscreen, I guess we'll just have to go back to the RV."  The boy said "No sunscreen."  The boat pulled up, and they got on.  That child never did get sunscreen, but he got to go to the MK.  Think they'll have problems when he's 16?

My kids even said "Mom, why did they let that little boy talk to his mom that way?  She was just trying to take care of him!"


----------



## philaround

conleyk said:
			
		

> Ok - I haven't read through the whole thread yet and I should probably just keep my mouth shut, but...
> 
> Since when is breastfeeding considered shocking?  When I nursed my kids you could see less flesh than most girls/women show in their normal tank tops.  A blanket over the shoulder and you don't notice a thing.
> 
> I am appalled at the folks who are offended by breastfeeding.  I don't get offended when you are eating a cookie in line or giving your kid a bottle - don't get offended when women are feeding their children and using their breasts in the manner they were intended to be used.
> 
> Ok - going back to my lurk mode now.



I agree with you completely as to the descreet mom feeding her child. The only time I have a problem is when the mom is NOT being descreet. That being said, of the more then a dozen times I have seen a mom breastfeeding, only once was it completely obvious with excessive amount of chest showing. The other times I can't even be absolutely sure that mom was breastfeeding. The only indication that she was breatfeeding was the position of the child under a blanket.


----------



## mikymouse

My kids hate putting on the sunscreen and have been known to be quite loud on their opinions of me of my bottle of lotions. The parent's hopefully put on the sunscreen before going into the park or went back on the return boat to carry out the consequences.  Maybe they wanted to avoid a show down on the boat.  We are very matter of fact with our kids (Sunscreen before pool, etc..and we don't go without compliance end of story, no discussion). At Disney we let things slide a lot more than at home and picked our battles (sunscreen was a safety issue and it was a must happen) but we did have melt downs and I am sure some people were shocked at our response/no response. Maybe this is why this thread is going on for so long.... families on the slide on vacation will produce shocking behavior be it from action or no action to their toddlers behavior.


----------



## HooKooDooKu

Darian said:
			
		

> Hey *HooKooDooKu*! Dare I ask _what _ the mom actually saw that made her cover the kid's eyes?  Just call it lurid curiosity on my part. After the bikini top brouhaha on this thread I could use a good stiff shocker.



Let me point out the obvious for those that don't get it...

The name of the ride is "Snow White's *Scary* Adventures".  Some how my mom missed the "Scary" part and decided it would be a good ride to two children that were 3-4 yo.  They get on the ride, children get scared mom has to hold her hands over the girls eyes to keep them from seeing the scary things.  While we were at the park for a full day, the only two things I think she remembers about the day was this ride and the long lines for lunch.








			
				conleyk said:
			
		

> Ok - I haven't read through the whole thread yet and I should probably just keep my mouth shut, but...



For those that have not read through the whole post, we had the "Off Topic" debates on the appropriate/inappropriateness of breast feeding in public.  We don't need to risk this thread being closed by hashing the debate again.


----------



## tkd lisa

About the sunscreen, the parents were definitely not going to make the child leave.  They didn't even react to his statement until they realized my kids were staring.  It was pretty obvious that the child won that battle.

I've got two very strong willed kids and I recognize that there are battles of will.  But these parents weren't even trying hard.


----------



## Teresa Pitman

I think it is unfortunate when people say "discreet" breastfeeding is okay but "not-discreet" breastfeeding is a problem, because the first can turn into the second in the blink of an eye! A baby pulls off the blanket (who wants to eat under a blanket especially on a hot Florida day?) or a toddler refuses to have his head covered at all, or the baby hears a noise and lets go of the breast and turns away - a million things can happen. 

Breastfeeding is so important in terms of infant health, maternal health, and reducing health care costs that we should all be doing what we can to support breastfeeding mothers. That means that when mothers breastfeed in public, and we are uncomfortable watching, we can just look somewhere else. And at WDW there are always many other things to catch our attention!

Teresa


----------



## Darian

kaw1218 said:
			
		

> I have seen alot of girls wearing items like these on south street in philly...... does make you wonder how comfortable they can be.



*kaw1218* Having never visited Philly I'm not familiar with the type of area south street is. Is it perchance a "red light" district" or are the girls you mention just regular kids? I must be so out of touch with the lastest in teenage fashion.  Maybe they are all into S&M. Just a thought.....


----------



## DisneyMagic73

Of course breastfeeding is alright to do BUT it should be discreet....and there are family places you can go in the WORLD to do it in private so you don't have to be covered up.....people are going to disagree on this subject so it is better to put it to rest before it goes on and on........

The most shocking thing I saw was a few years ago at the MK where this father was SCREAMING at his kids calling them every name you could and dragged her by her hair to the stoller (she had to be about 4) and was just being horrible to her and the mother just stood there and said not a word....a CM went over to speak to him-nto sure what he said but that family left right after that.


----------



## Darian

DisneyMagic73 said:
			
		

> The most shocking thing I saw was a few years ago at the MK where this father was SCREAMING at his kids calling them every name you could and dragged her by her hair to the stoller (she had to be about 4) and was just being horrible to her and the mother just stood there and said not a word....a CM went over to speak to him-nto sure what he said but that family left right after that.



Oh man, that kind of treatment of a precious child makes my blood boil.   There is a special place in Hell for people like that. I won't call them parents as that type isn't worthy of the title. Good for the CM to intervene.  That is definitly a real shocker.


----------



## snusnu

mama4 said:
			
		

> It's about time someone stood up for breastfeeding mom's on this thread



Guys, this has been discussed ad nauseaum on this thread. Do a search and you'll see.   This is not the place and I don't want this thread to get shut down!  NO MORE BREASTFEEDING TALK!


----------



## Flora Fan

This happened a few years back.  I don't remember which parade it was, but my mom had managed to find a place toward the front of the crowd.  Dad and I stayed toward the back in a shady spot.  A few minutes after the grand marshalls had gone by, mom comes back mad as a hornet.    She begins to tell us of this mother who was upset with her son because he did not want to go to the back of the crowd and stand with his dad.  He tried to tell his mom that he could not see the parade from back there.  But the mom just gets upset and tells the boy that she is trying to video tape the parade so they watch it when they get home and remember how wonderful it was.  Well the little boy is crying his eyes out   by this time, but does what his mother asks and goes back to stand at the back of the crowd with dad (who was minding a little one asleep in a stroller).   Some memory for that little boy, huh?  I wonder if he cried everytime he saw the video.   I just don't get it


----------



## Lizzybee

tkd lisa said:
			
		

> I have one from last weekend.  And yes, it's a bit judgemental, but it shocked me and the kids.
> 
> My 14 year old DD and 12 3/4 year old DS and I were staying at Ft. Wilderness.  We were waiting on a boat to MK, and I pulled out the sunscreen to put on all of us.  We use the spray stuff, and it was kind of windy, so I was being pretty careful about applying it.  There was a family behind us (Mom, Dad, and 3 year old boy in a stroller).  Seeing the sunscreen, Mom said "Oh, yes.  We need to put sunscreen on you, jr."  Little boy says "No."  Mom says "You need sunscreen so you don't get burned."  Little boy says "No!"  a little louder.  Mom pulls out the sunscreen lotion and approaches stroller.  Little boy screams "No. Don't want it!"
> 
> I try to be helpful, thinking maybe he'd let her put on the spray stuff, say "Would you like to try mine?"  Mom says "Honey, would you let me use that?"  Son says "NOOOOO.  You're stupid Mommy!"
> 
> My kids stood their with their mouths open.  DD started trying to talk to him, but I told her to stay out of it.  The dad said "well, if you won't put on sunscreen, I guess we'll just have to go back to the RV."  The boy said "No sunscreen."  The boat pulled up, and they got on.  That child never did get sunscreen, but he got to go to the MK.  Think they'll have problems when he's 16?
> 
> My kids even said "Mom, why did they let that little boy talk to his mom that way?  She was just trying to take care of him!"



This post reminded me of a situation.  It may be a bit OT but since it was a Disney themed parade we were going to maybe it counts....
We decided to go see the Festival of Lights downtown Chicago where they have a parade and Mickey makes the Christmas lights go on.  My cousin and her family also decided to go so we all took the train into the city.  It was myself and my kids DD7 and DS11, my cousin, her husband, her DS3, her DD9, and DD's friend.  Let's just say it was a long train ride and an even longer walk to where the parade was going to be.  My cousin's DS3 is pretty wild to begin with, even by 3 yr old standards.  He was getting impatient waiting for the parade and started spitting on the heads of the people in front of him, while his dad held him.    People were turning around giving them dirty looks and the boy would just scream at them.  So I told him to come to Auntie Liz and I looked him dead in the eye and said "You will NOT spit" and he didn't.  I realized on the train ride home why.  He was kicking his parents and spitting on them and they just kept saying "daddy's gonna cuddle you if you don't stop" but did nothing (cuddling was kind of like restraining the kid, but it was like a hug too and it only lasted 30 secs).  When my kids were little, there were occasions when I spanked, this would have been one.  I feel sorry for the kid because he's learning "I can do whatever I want and there are no consequences."


----------



## fan_of_small_world

Oh My Goodness!  I'm shocked that I finally made it to the end!  I've read all 3201 posts!  

Thank you to everyone who has posted...I've read some that made me laugh so hard I cried, some were so sweet that I got tears in my eyes, and some I read that just made me want to cry.  (Well, yes, I do cry easily!)  It's amazing what people will do (or not do).  I have no shocking moments to post, but we're going in the fall (where I'm sure I'll cry when my DS and DD see the castle for the first time), so I'll keep an eye out.

Keep the stories coming!


----------



## CR Resort Fan 4 Life

This is not as bad as some of the other stories I have read, but on my last trip to WDW in Dec 05/Jan 06 a man walked into Gasparilla Grill & Games with his Grand Floridian mug & then he starts filling it up at the self serve yougurt stand & then walks out. I am thinking to myself did I just see that & how cheap can you be where you can't spend like just a little bit of $ for some yogurt. I know that the mugs were not made for that reason & what's worse the CM working the cash register did not say a thing. I know they are not supost to but I think that should have been an expection.


----------



## Goobergal99

Darian said:
			
		

> *kaw1218* Having never visited Philly I'm not familiar with the type of area south street is. Is it perchance a "red light" district" or are the girls you mention just regular kids? I must be so out of touch with the lastest in teenage fashion.  Maybe they are all into S&M. Just a thought.....




No South Street isn't the red light district (thats broad and market )   

It's just a strip of (overated in my opinion) shops and resturaunts in old city. It's kind of like a cultural spot, there are irish pubs, soul food places, greek resturaunts, italian etc... and then a whole bunch of unique stores that sell novelty items, clothes, shoes, posters etc.... It's a real touristy spot as well as a place for the regulars but personally (and this is a south philly girl saying this) I prefer New Hope PA. same concept and alot cleaner


----------



## Darian

Goobergal99 said:
			
		

> No South Street isn't the red light district (thats broad and market )
> 
> It's just a strip of (overated in my opinion) shops and resturaunts in old city. It's kind of like a cultural spot, there are irish pubs, soul food places, greek resturaunts, italian etc... and then a whole bunch of unique stores that sell novelty items, clothes, shoes, posters etc.... It's a real touristy spot as well as a place for the regulars but personally (and this is a south philly girl saying this) I prefer New Hope PA. same concept and alot cleaner



Goobergal99, did you see this trend in metallic undergarments on south street like *almacdonald *did?  I'll be 50 years old in a few months so I'm practically a senior citizen. Which is freaky in itself to see in print. But man, I just don't get the appeal of chains in your behind! I don't EVEN _want _ to speculate on the parts of the undergarment/device thats out of sight! I live in northern Colorado and I just don't get this. Could someone please clue me in? I'm a farm country innocent and I just don't get the picture. Maybe thats a good thing? I'm still in shock over this. *almacdonald * I wish you hadn't triggered my memory. Its not your fault and I don't blame you but I sure recall now why it was repressed in the first place!  

 Enough already about the breast feeding! Feed or don't feed in public --- most of us don't care! It's the woman's business anyway! And a natural function, though defecating or urinating in public is unsanitary but breast feeding is not. Just don't slap me in the face with your breast like what happened to me by the teacups at WDW! This woman with huge breasts turned ( I was sitting on that brick wall around the ride) and whacked me right in the side of my face. Now that's extreem breast management. Shocking. 

Nooo, she didn't have a baby. Women of the DIS --- do what you want with your breasts but just don't hit me with them ok?


----------



## Goobergal99

LOL yea... I have seen them amongst other things, but hey my DH used to wear fishnet stockings on his arms when we were dating in highschool so nothing really shocks me anyway. I was born and raised in the city and I have yet to leave so it is just part of the norm for me, although I don't know how it could be comfortable


----------



## kaw1218

Goobergal99 said:
			
		

> I prefer New Hope PA. same concept and alot cleaner


 
I agree, New Hope is a much better place to be!


----------



## ryanmilla

lyzziesmom said:
			
		

> Just got back last week, and I had a different kind of shock. First day at WDW, we were having dinner in MGM at the Sci-Fi Drive-In Theater. I don't know if it's because it's dark, or due to the movies playing, but man that place is QUIET. So here I am, with DD7 and DD1, who is screaming her head off, and they sit us in a car "hitchhiking" a couple who are there with no kids! Now, I know there is absolutely nothing wrong with DD1 besides the fact that she heard me say we were going to eat, and there was no food in front of her immediately. The only thing she likes better than food is the sound of her own voice, preferably screetching at near-dog-whistle frequencies. This continued until our food arrived. Luckily, we had a CM who brought out DD1's fruit plate before the rest of the meal.
> 
> Anyway, the shock was... nobody around us seemed to mind the wailing! Even the nice couple in the front of our car, who were on their first vacation without their recently-grown children, took the time to turn around and tell me not to worry about it (apparently over the screaming fit, they could hear me telling her to be quiet so the other people could enjoy their meal!). I was shocked simply by how understanding and nice people can be - something you don't see a lot of on this thread!
> 
> BTW - by the end of the meal, DD1 was all smiles... and elbows-deep into her ice cream sundae.



I love this kind of shock. My DW and I, parents to a very energetic DD5 and DS2, know sometimes how rough it can be with little ones in the park. Fortunately, our little ones have not had to many meltdowns, but I'd be a liar if I said they never had them. So, whenever we see parents who are trying to manage a child in a meltdown we try and give a nod or say something to the fact that we know how they feel and sympathize with them. 

Also, to let them know, like for the poster above, not to worry about it and we have all been through it. We know when people do that for us, it kind of takes the stress of a little....now if they could just quiet my child down for me they'd be a true savior.


----------



## mac3013

Bump!!!


----------



## fan_of_small_world




----------



## twoprincesses

Darian said:
			
		

> Goobergal99, did you see this trend in metallic undergarments on south street like *almacdonald *did?  I'll be 50 years old in a few months so I'm practically a senior citizen. Which is freaky in itself to see in print. But man, I just don't get the appeal of chains in your behind! I don't EVEN _want _ to speculate on the parts of the undergarment/device thats out of sight! I live in northern Colorado and I just don't get this. Could someone please clue me in? I'm a farm country innocent and I just don't get the picture. Maybe thats a good thing? I'm still in shock over this. *almacdonald * I wish you hadn't triggered my memory. Its not your fault and I don't blame you but I sure recall now why it was repressed in the first place!
> 
> Enough already about the breast feeding! Feed or don't feed in public --- most of us don't care! It's the woman's business anyway! And a natural function, though defecating or urinating in public is unsanitary but breast feeding is not. Just don't slap me in the face with your breast like what happened to me by the teacups at WDW! This woman with huge breasts turned ( I was sitting on that brick wall around the ride) and whacked me right in the side of my face. Now that's extreem breast management. Shocking.
> 
> Nooo, she didn't have a baby. Women of the DIS --- do what you want with your breasts but just don't hit me with them ok?




 I'll be sure to wear my sports bra so they can behave themselves.


----------



## Darian

twoprincesses said:
			
		

> I'll be sure to wear my sports bra so they can behave themselves.



*twoprincesses* That's mighty considerate of you!   Yes, keep them under control. You never know when one might go berserk!!! At least getting slapped in the face by a breast doesn't leave a mark.  Of course my DW wasn't thrilled by this encounter of the mammary kind. For once in my life I was utterly speechless.


----------



## TiggerXx

I was in Blizzard Beach, and I saw a girl about 10 or 11 walking around naked.
I was a bit suprised.


----------



## tinkerbellmom31

Judge Fudge said:
			
		

> While I agree with your statement, it could apply to 85% of the comments in this thread. (Not crapping on the thread either, I think most of it is pretty funny and the reason I first signed up)
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you wouldn't like my wife and my change of the SM lyrics to, "pretty good, show me your thong!"   At least we have the decency to keep it to ourselves.


LMAO, my DH swears they are saying "pretty good, show us you bong"   .


----------



## Judge Fudge

tinkerbellmom31 said:
			
		

> LMAO, my DH swears they are saying "pretty good, show us you bong"   .


We might have slipped that one in there a few times too.


----------



## Tarheel Tink

I've been too traumatized by the Splash song to even remember the original lyrics! A dear friend who has all boys told me the lyrics her crew came up with and now that is all I can hear- "Turn around and show us your b*lls!". I won't even mention what her boys (men now) found out they could do with the famous Walt and Mickey statue at MK when they posed for photos with it...


----------



## 3DisneyNUTS

My shock was at AKL pizzafari. Ds has epilepsy and was sleeping from a seizure when we ate so I asked the CM what time they closed and she said 8pm. Well she must have meant the park because 7:05 my son is up and starving asking for pizza. So we go back and they are closed. The registers are counted so I ask the girl if I could buy one of the leftover pizzas under the lamps (there were 3 all pepperoni). She got the manager and I explained my son was sleeping when we ate and explained what happened. (I don't like to make people uncomfortable by talking about his epilepsy) So the manager says they are closed and I asked if I could give him the $$ and ring it up tomorrow or something. He then walks over to the pizzas takes one and gets my son a drink and gave it to us for free. He would not take the $$.  He was so nice about it and wanted to just be magical I guess. I also think because I was raving angry and was pleasant about everything he made the decision to give my son the pizza. he even offered us the two left but we had already eaten so we declined.

I am sure if I went in yelling about the Cm telling me 8pm I would have been told they couldn't help me.  I wrote a letter telling WDW of our experince that night and the awesome manager.


----------



## MI mom of 3

bumping


----------



## tinkersmama

Some of these things are crazy!


----------



## TwitterMouse

I just came back from a six day trip and I have a few. 
For two of the days I was there I was having problems with a tendon in my ankle (ouch!). We were at Blizzard Beach, and walking up the stairs that lead to the green slope things. After a few flights I had to stop and rest because my ankle was starting to hurt real bad again, and this guy walk by, points at me and says to his girlfriend "And you think you need to go to the gym." I thought that was so rude. Having a bad ankle apparently makes me lazy.

Second was how many little kids I saw with harnesses and leashes on. They aren't dogs people! They're kids! Poor little things. I realize that sometimes it can be hard to keep a little one under control and close to you, but you just have to work with them a little. Kids do not need to be on leashes.   

Another shock: I saw the lady I volunteer with at my resort with her DD. They took a trip same time as me, neither of us knew it, and we saw each other.


----------



## LadyZolt

TwitterMouse said:
			
		

> Second was how many little kids I saw with harnesses and leashes on. They aren't dogs people! They're kids! Poor little things. I realize that sometimes it can be hard to keep a little one under control and close to you, but you just have to work with them a little. Kids do not need to be on leashes.



I have three kids who are very close together in age.  We went to Disney when the first was barely 5, the second was 3 and the baby was 21 months.  We had been living on Kodiak Island in Alaska before this and none of them had ever seen an elevator, escalator, airport, large crowds, etc., before.  I had the oldest two on wrist "leashes" and the baby on a harness "leash" and I would do it again.  The leashes stopped them from running off in three separate directions, and also prevented people from coming between me and my child (something I know happens because I've had people's children rush in front of me at Disney World and end up separated from their parents).  No, children are not dogs.  They are far more precious than dogs.  Leashes are used on dogs to keep the dog under the control of its owner.  Why in the world would a small child not be as worthy of remaining under the control of his/her parents than a dog is to its owner?  

By the way, when I was there, I had half a dozen other mothers ask me where I got the "leashes" because they thought they were great.  I did get some looks from some people who I guess were "outraged," but I'd rather get dirty looks and know my children are safe than have one of my kids experience the distress of being "lost" in what should be the Happiest Place on Earth.  

-Dorothy (LadyZolt)


----------



## TheZeppo

I honestly think that putting your child on a "leash" is the smartest, safest thing you can do when you're in a large crowd like at WDW.


----------



## lyzziesmom

I was one of those people who thought that if a child was on a leash, the parents were not doing their job. Even after my DD came along, I would talk to her, reason with her, and she understood that she must hold my hand or stay near me in public. I looked at parents with children on a leash and thought, oh, those poor kids, how will they ever learn to behave? 

Well, then my 2nd DD came along. She just turned 2, and suddenly I do not go anywhere without the kid-leash!! This child does not yet understand reasoning, she is afraid of *nothing*, and she thinks there is nothing more hilarious that Mom running after her, preferably in the street. She doesn't like to hold hands, if I try to hold her hand she will sit down and refuse to move until I let go. I have a bad back & a bad arm, I can't carry her more than a minute or two at a time. If I try to talk with her, she doesn't get it. If I yell at her to get out of the street, she starts yelling in what I call her "angry squirrel" imitation! 

I am confident that if I didn't have a leash for her, my DD would either be house-bound or dead. I am a single mom and with 2 kids, I just can't take the chance of her running off whenever and wherever she wants to. I too have had other moms ask me where I got the leash. Not just moms, but grandparents too. And more than once, a police officer has stopped me to tell me what a fabulous thing I am doing by using a leash for my child. 

So do kids "need" to be on leashes, TwitterMouse? No, not all kids. But for some kids, it is the best way to keep them safe until they can better understand the rules.


----------



## dwheatl

I used the leash with both of my children. I got dirty looks from some folks. It was the same look I gave to people who were dislocating a child's arm as the child tried to twist away from the parent's grasp. A child on a harness has more freedom to explore than a child whose hand is being held,  is expending more boundless energy than a child in a stroller, and is much less likely to get lost in the crowd than a "free-range" child. So don't get    when you see the leash. It's not child abuse, it's love.


----------



## Rudegrle

This is sooooo  (as are the last 4 posts) but my BF is a twin and when he was little his mother put him and his brother on leashes and he tells me stories about how they would each run opposite directions from his mom while attached to "the leash"     

OK, lets get back on topic now


----------



## gwcollins71

My husbans doesn't like leashes either.  Nor do his parents.  They are also outraged by them.  My family, on the other hand has always believed in them.  They give the child freedom to explore thier surroundings in a safe way when there are way too many other people around -- especially when there are more than one little one involved.

Gretchen


----------



## dixiedizfan

TwitterMouse said:
			
		

> Second was how many little kids I saw with harnesses and leashes on. They aren't dogs people! They're kids! Poor little things. I realize that sometimes it can be hard to keep a little one under control and close to you, but you just have to work with them a little. Kids do not need to be on leashes.
> 
> That's exactly right ... little kids are not dogs!  Dogs have enough sense to avoid danger; toddlers do not.


----------



## vellamint

Please lets not have this thread turn into a debate .... it has been open for a very long time.


----------



## bushdianee

I think I should title this ... How Your Teacher Spent Her Summer Vacation... reading all 216 pages of this thread!

My main shock was a really good one. My DSis and I have gone to WDW every other year since 98. Well, when we went in 02 we really experienced some Pixie Dust. When we arrived at CBR we had been upgarded to the Silver plan for free! We kept track of the $ that our points saved us and it was well over $1,000. We found Fulton's Crab House on that trip. Now that is our one big splurge on our vacations.


----------



## Darian

Why, for the love of God _WHY _ do people seem overly free to pass gas at WDW? Its not that much trouble to stop by a rest room to "relieve" yourself. Has anyone else noticed this?

In normal public situations people tend to act with more decorum - at work, at a movie theater, in the shopping mall. But *not * at WDW. No, _these _ people wait until they are on the enclosed stairs of BTMRR or in the stretching room of HM to share their stench with people who are trapped in an enclosed space and can't get away. Its like they wait for an enclosed space or area of stagnant air to let go. Even walking down the wide walkways jammed with people I've witnessed individuals just "letting go" with a blast on every other step. It's disgusting and I've had enough of it! 

It's bad enough when you can walk, but as one poster pointed out, when you are in a wheel chair, it puts you at "brown eye" level and there is no escape from the odors. Trapped in your wheelchair, you often can't get the benefit of the breeze that folks standing can count on to clear the air. Instead you are condemned to marinate in the fetid stench of body odor, dirty diapers and flatulence. Your only view is a sea sweaty buttocks - any one of which may eject a burst of foul gas at any moment. And they do.

Sorry for the rant. But just because we are all on vacation doesn't mean we should leave our manners and decorum at home.


----------



## Markstudy

Darian said:
			
		

> Why, for the love of God _WHY _ do people seem overly free to pass gas at WDW? Its not that much trouble to stop by a rest room to "relieve" yourself. Has anyone else noticed this?.



I have not noticed...but I have an idea how to answer your question  

Just a guess, but I have never eaten as richly as I did the first night at the House of Blues. And then at the Poly, and then at Fultons, and then......

I go out once a week when I'm at home. At Disney they feed you 3 rich resturant meals a day, 7 days in a row....Its enough to kill some people. 

So I think your post might be right on the mark.


----------



## Kirstytwin

Goofydiane said:
			
		

> theatre.
> 
> Second - This has happened twice during Aladdin shows.   This theatre is full of children and people who have waited a very long time to see the show.  I've behind and next to women who choose this specific time to do their breast feeding.  I realize this is a natural thing, however, I can also choose to prefer it not to happen next to me.
> 
> Diane



firstly the woman did not choose this time to breastfeed, her baby did. I would rather be in the vincinity of a breastfeeding child than a hungrey screaming one.

I am sure that her family queued for an hour too and why should they be made to miss the show because you do not like or approve of breastfeeding in public.

I am sure if she pulled out a bottle and fed her baby this post would not have been written!

a very astounded diser.

Kirsty


----------



## trulygoofy

We witnesses a shocker Friday at the Dinosaur ride.  I was waiting in the gift shop for the baby swap when I noticed a man at the exit getting very aggitated.  He had a video camera and was moving his arms around and pacing back and forth complaining.  A CM was on his radio and then would calmly talk to the man and his family to try to calm him down.  The guy was with his family (there were 2 kids and about 4 other adults with him).  We ALL heard that his kid could not get on the ride when according to him 4 little girls smaller than his son were let on.  

Let me just say that his son was 2 or 3 years old, and I would NEVER let one of my kids that age go on that ride.  My family comes out, and I felt the need to warn him about the man, because he looked like he was going to lose it.

My ride is over and I am exiting and the man is video taping MY kids and everyone elses to "catch" smaller kids getting off the ride.  My husand informs me that while I was on the ride the man was SHOUTING words that should NEVER be said at Disney or anywhere else for that matter.   And I am talking 4 letter words and more.  My husband (he is a big guy) was just about to try to calm him down and suggest that he not use those words around the kids (we are after all in the baby swap area! Ya'll know where I'm talking about... the back of the gift shop where all the little kids and their parents wait around).  For most of this time there was just one CM on a radio trying to deal with him and his family. 

Anyway,  I think he was escorted out of the park because several minutes later we see his family waiting on a park bench and then they are meeted by a CM and start to walk to the entrance of the park.  One guy's temper tantrum ruined his whole families day.  I was just glad the guy did not have a physical altercation with someone.  He was to that point.  The CM was very calm during this whole thing.  I was just shocked, and glad that my older kids did not witness most of it.


----------



## bluejasmine

DebIreland said:
			
		

> We were entering the Muppets show at MGM, with two CMs at the door, and I was telling DS8 to watch his step - he was doing what he often does, talks, while looking backwards (at me behind him) and almost walking into walls, lol!! So I was halfway through saying "Dan, mind where you're going please...." and I lost my footing and fell splat out on my face and hands. Oh God, I was mortified - the stuff in my bag went everywhere but most embarrassing of all, I let out a huge stupid scream with the fright (I'm loud when I get a fright).  I could tell that the CMs were trying to stifle the laughter.


 Well atleast when the stuff in your bag came out it wasnt full of saltines that was stolen from the POP food court like poor Barber2005 FIL did..lol  Can you imagine how bad that would look?


----------



## mitros

I feel the "leashes" are a terrific idea.


----------



## bluejasmine

OMG!  You are a hoot!  You should do stand up comedy!  I love it..I cant stop giggling!


----------



## SnowWhite607

Yeah first of all we have had the leash debate.......

Second of all, its a personal choice. Dont look at me weird becasue I choose to keep my rowdy children under control when I am alone, with no help, in a crowd of what seems like a million people and the 3 kids all wats to run 3 different ways.

I had rather see a kid on a wrist leash than crying because they are lost, or a frantic mother screaming becasue her child has been abducted, hit by a float in a parade, or run over by a Brazilial tour group  

If you dont want to put your child on a leash - DONT. But dont chastise and criticize those of us who choose that.

Dogs warrant leashes to protect them and keep them safe but kids dont?   You got me there.

Back to your regulary scheduled shocks. I am leaving in about 12 days and cant wait to get back here and report on all the shocking events I have witnessed!

June 24 -July 1 CBR
July 1 - 5 CSR
11 days with the Mouse!


----------



## Darian

bluejasmine said:
			
		

> OMG!  You are a hoot!  You should do stand up comedy!  I love it..I cant stop giggling!




Say, *bluejasmine* which poster were you refering too?


----------



## a*lil*bit*goofy

Darian, you never fail to amuse me.      You are my partner in the  police swad. LOL Apparently you are good cop, and I am bad cop. LOL

Ok folks, lets get back to our regularly scheduled programming:   

leashes shock some, don't shock others. Check. 
those that are shocked are not personally attacking those who use them. Check. 

Off topic police reporting to duty: Check.    

Lol! 

gimme something SHOCKING! 




			
				Darian said:
			
		

> Why, for the love of God _WHY _ do people seem overly free to pass gas at WDW? Its not that much trouble to stop by a rest room to "relieve" yourself. Has anyone else noticed this?
> 
> In normal public situations people tend to act with more decorum - at work, at a movie theater, in the shopping mall. But *not * at WDW. No, _these _ people wait until they are on the enclosed stairs of BTMRR or in the stretching room of HM to share their stench with people who are trapped in an enclosed space and can't get away. Its like they wait for an enclosed space or area of stagnant air to let go. Even walking down the wide walkways jammed with people I've witnessed individuals just "letting go" with a blast on every other step. It's disgusting and I've had enough of it!
> 
> It's bad enough when you can walk, but as one poster pointed out, when you are in a wheel chair, it puts you at "brown eye" level and there is no escape from the odors. Trapped in your wheelchair, you often can't get the benefit of the breeze that folks standing can count on to clear the air. Instead you are condemned to marinate in the fetid stench of body odor, dirty diapers and flatulence. Your only view is a sea sweaty buttocks - any one of which may eject a burst of foul gas at any moment. And they do.
> 
> Sorry for the rant. But just because we are all on vacation doesn't mean we should leave our manners and decorum at home.


----------



## Darian

a*lil*bit*goofy said:
			
		

> Darian, you never fail to amuse me.      You are my partner in the ff topic: police swad. LOL Apparently you are good cop, and I am bad cop. LOL



No worries, I've got your back, Partner! I'm just hoping the breast feeding thing doesn't come back again! To suck or not to suck in public. Who cares? I don't wanna know!

I'm with you *a*lil*bit*goofy* lets see something shocking!!!


----------



## Lizzybee

I have another theory on the WDW flatulence "issue".  Maybe if they hold it in for 45 mins while waiting in line they may explode


----------



## DisneyGirl

I saw something I thought was shocking this past week-- there was a girl their with her parents (at least, I assume they were her parents).  She was maybe 12 or 13-- she was wearing a shirt that said "Who Needs Brains When I Have These."  You can figure out where the words were situated.

I think it's shocking that shirts like that are made, but it's a free market, and if people buy them, then, hey-- what can I say??

What I think is unbelievable is that the parents actually LET this girl BUY and WEAR this shirt!

Does a great job of teaching young girls how important it is to be intelligent and independent and keep their personal integrity!


----------



## LuluLovesDisney

Darian said:
			
		

> Why, for the love of God _WHY _ do people seem overly free to pass gas at WDW? Its not that much trouble to stop by a rest room to "relieve" yourself. Has anyone else noticed this?
> 
> In normal public situations people tend to act with more decorum - at work, at a movie theater, in the shopping mall. But *not * at WDW. No, _these _ people wait until they are on the enclosed stairs of BTMRR or in the stretching room of HM to share their stench with people who are trapped in an enclosed space and can't get away. Its like they wait for an enclosed space or area of stagnant air to let go. Even walking down the wide walkways jammed with people I've witnessed individuals just "letting go" with a blast on every other step. It's disgusting and I've had enough of it!
> 
> It's bad enough when you can walk, but as one poster pointed out, when you are in a wheel chair, it puts you at "brown eye" level and there is no escape from the odors. Trapped in your wheelchair, you often can't get the benefit of the breeze that folks standing can count on to clear the air. Instead you are condemned to marinate in the fetid stench of body odor, dirty diapers and flatulence. Your only view is a sea sweaty buttocks - any one of which may eject a burst of foul gas at any moment. And they do.
> 
> Sorry for the rant. But just because we are all on vacation doesn't mean we should leave our manners and decorum at home.



I agree with everything except the part I underlined. I always seem to "walk through one" in the grocery store, Target, etc. I don't know why! I even had a student let one go in class once. Very classy.


----------



## Goobergal99

delete


----------



## LuluLovesDisney

DisneyGirl said:
			
		

> I saw something I thought was shocking this past week-- there was a girl their with her parents (at least, I assume they were her parents).  She was maybe 12 or 13-- she was wearing a shirt that said "Who Needs Brains When I Have These."  You can figure out where the words were situated.
> 
> I think it's shocking that shirts like that are made, but it's a free market, and if people buy them, then, hey-- what can I say??
> 
> What I think is unbelievable is that the parents actually LET this girl BUY and WEAR this shirt!
> 
> Does a great job of teaching young girls how important it is to be intelligent and independent and keep their personal integrity!




On this note, 

Shirts I've Seen Worn In High School that Shocked Me

1. "I'm good, just as your boyfriend"

2. "Define girlfriend"

3. "Caution: Big (let's just say candycane instead)"

4. "Eatin' Ain't Cheatin' "

5. "You're Next on my to do list"

6. "Skinny (let's just say witch)"

I will tell you that any parent who buys, washes, folds (or doesn't put into a a cross cut shredder) a shirt like this when they have a fifteen year old daughter, is not sending a good message.


----------



## dwheatl

OK this is not part of the leash debate, but a shocking thing for one woman that happened with my DS's leash. He was about two, and my DD was about 3 months old. My sister had come with us to DL, and she offered to watch the kids while my DH and I did the mountains. It was a hot day and my sister  let my son drink 3 bottles of pear juice! She had kids of her own, so I don't know why she didn't know what this would do to him. When we get back from the rides, he's bouncing up and down in his rented stroller, with his harness down the back of the seat behind him, and poo squirting out both sides of his diaper! I ran him into the ladies room, threw his poo-covered harness into the sink at the far end of the restroom to be dealt with last, then proceeded to change him and clean him up. I got many sympathetic comments from the other ladies around me, which I appreciated. I got him and the stroller mostly cleaned up (although I did take the stroller back as soon as we got out and explained to the CM what had happened), and I was about to turn my efforts to the harness, when a "princess", and I mean that in the worst possible way, walks in, grabs the harness out of the sink (even though there were open sinks much closer to her), and says in a snotty voice, "Who does THIS belong to?" I answered apologetically, "It's my son's. I was just going to clean the poo off of it as soon as I finished with him." She dropped it like a hot potato, and the look on her face was priceless. Everyone else in the ladies room was hysterical.


----------



## Corryn

Darian said:
			
		

> I wish more people would respond like you did.
> 
> Good job carone0318 !!!!  If you make it to the World this october I'll buy you a Sam Adams.
> 
> Darian


I've only read a couple pages of this thread and I'm getting mad!
Whenever I see someone trying to cut the line, etc.  I get my Bronx Puerto Rican up and call them on it....Like you said, people count on the fact that most will keep their mouth shut and the wrong-doer won't be challenged.  But if I'm waitin' on line, guess what, you bet your heiny you ain't cuttin' in front of me!  (Much to my more reserved husband's delight....  )

A few years ago, my cousins went down (during the Brazilian's vacation) and they were in the bathroom in the America section of EPCOT waiting on line.  It was hot, crowded and the line for the ladies room was loong.  A girl a few spots in line ahead of my cousin obviously couldn't wait, because she dropped her pants and proceeded to do a poopy, in front of everyone!!!!!  The kicker is, the lady didn't even pick it up and throw it out!!!  She just wiped with a tissue, threw it on the "pile" and walked out!!!!
That is a true story.  My cousin said she'll never go during the Brazilian's vacation again.....

Speaking of T-Shirts, I was in my bank without my kids (which is rare, they were Always with me) and there were two teenage boys on line behind me.  It was a long line and we were waiting in the que (spelling?) and every once in a while we would meet up and be side by side.  The line was filled with people my age and much older.  Anyway, the boy's T-shirt said something to the effect of, get on your knees and do your business, you female dog.

Well, after looking at that shirt and all the older people on line, every time I met up with this kid I was getting more and more pissed off.  Finally when I was almost up to the front of the line and we met up again, it was now or never.  
I said,   Excuse me, but that is the most horrible shirt I've ever seen.  You are so lucky I don't have my girls with me to ask me what your shirt means.  They just learned how to read and they read EVERYTHING!  I hope when you have daughters some stupid idiot wears a shirt like that and your daughter asks you Daddy, what does that mean? 

 Man!!!!  The whole line was snickering, it was great!  So the kid gets all red-faced and says, Uh, Oh, I didn't realize I was wearing this shirt...and his friend is bustin' a gut....
So I add, The only place you should be wearing that shirt is while hanging out with your friends after 10:00, not in the middle of the day at a bank!  I can't believe your mother let you out with that shirt on!

Man, that felt so good!!!   

I also refuse to let my daughters wear the words JUICY on their butt...What the heck is that?  I don't care if it's a brand name, but to walk around with the words Juicy on your butt?????????  You know, parents let their daughters wear these things, I'm guessing, so they'll be more attractive to the boys...But what about the perverts, young and old?  Dontcha think they're gonna notice, and want a piece of that Juicy butt?  It's crazy


----------



## LadyZolt

I was at MK last week and was sitting down near the curb waiting for Spectromagic.  There was a family in front of us (DH and me), and there were people lined up all along, as normal.  I'm sitting "Indian style" (what it was called when I was a kid -- my kids call it "criss cross apple sauce") and this boy -- maybe 13 or 14 years old and a big kid -- steps right ON my left knee!  He doesn't say "excuse me" or "I'm sorry" or anything, but he did turn and look at me.  I figured he was trying to get across the street before the parade starts, so I said, "It's okay, just go ahead and cross" and instead, he plops himself down right in front of me!  Then I realize his parents are behind us, and I said, "No, you can cross the street from here, but you can't sit here.  I'm sitting here."  This kid was taller than me (I'm 5'4") in the first place, and secondly, I was sitting down.  He could have easily seen the parade from standing behind us.  I was shocked that he didn't even acknowledge stepping on someone who was clearly smaller and weighed less than he did when he was old enough to know better, and also that his parents didn't say one word about this.  The kid did get up and move back with his parents.  One member of the same family set down sodas on the ground and knocked one over, too, getting Coke all over my DH.  Again, no apology or anything, and in fact, they didn't even clean it up.  At the end of the parade, they picked up the cups that still had soda in them and left the spilled, empty cup there on the ground.  I picked it up and threw it away.  But we did get to see the parade and Wishes, and that was the only "shocking" incident that happened to us.  

-Dorothy (LadyZolt)


----------



## loribeth

I was at Magic Kingdom one day last month. We took the ferry over to the park. On our way off a woman and her kid cut my aunt off and got in front of her. Her husband and other child shoved their way in front of me. So we're walking down the dock and the kid in front of my aunt pulls back from his mother and comes to a dead stop. That caused him and the stroller my aunt was pushing to bump into each other. The father immediately starts yelling about how my aunt wasn't paying attention. She politely told him that she didn't mean to do it. He then starts to yell at her. Asking if she would like it if he bumped into her. Then he said that maybe he should hit her and see how she likes it. I really thought he was going to hit her. She picked up her cell phone and told him that she was going to call the police. He still continued to yell at her. She never did call the police though.


----------



## mom2alix

I'm almost afraid to post this, but I was REALLY shocked at Epcot last month....

I had just finished getting my bag checked before heading into the park and this guy about 10 feet in front of me who had also just had his bagged checked says really loudly:  "We should have just killed all the muslims and then we wouldn't have to go through all this $%*#!"

I just couldn't believe it.  Especially as he was heading into a park containing the World Showcase.  I wonder if he kept his opinions to himself around Morocco?


----------



## Dislifer

A few years ago, my cousins went down (during the Brazilian's vacation) and they were in the bathroom in the America section of EPCOT waiting on line.  It was hot, crowded and the line for the ladies room was loong.  A girl a few spots in line ahead of my cousin obviously couldn't wait, because she dropped her pants and proceeded to do a poopy, in front of everyone!!!!!  The kicker is, the lady didn't even pick it up and throw it out!!!  She just wiped with a tissue, threw it on the "pile" and walked out!!!!
That is a true story.  My cousin said she'll never go during the Brazilian's vacation again.....




Is there a particular time that the Brazilian's vacation?  I have read so many stories about this group of people that I find shocking, that I would like to be sure to avoid this time!!!


----------



## LindsayDunn228

trulygoofy said:
			
		

> We witnesses a shocker Friday at the Dinosaur ride.  I was waiting in the gift shop for the baby swap when I noticed a man at the exit getting very aggitated.  He had a video camera and was moving his arms around and pacing back and forth complaining.  A CM was on his radio and then would calmly talk to the man and his family to try to calm him down.  The guy was with his family (there were 2 kids and about 4 other adults with him).  We ALL heard that his kid could not get on the ride when according to him 4 little girls smaller than his son were let on.
> 
> Let me just say that his son was 2 or 3 years old, and I would NEVER let one of my kids that age go on that ride.  My family comes out, and I felt the need to warn him about the man, because he looked like he was going to lose it.
> 
> My ride is over and I am exiting and the man is video taping MY kids and everyone elses to "catch" smaller kids getting off the ride.  My husand informs me that while I was on the ride the man was SHOUTING words that should NEVER be said at Disney or anywhere else for that matter.   And I am talking 4 letter words and more.  My husband (he is a big guy) was just about to try to calm him down and suggest that he not use those words around the kids (we are after all in the baby swap area! Ya'll know where I'm talking about... the back of the gift shop where all the little kids and their parents wait around).  For most of this time there was just one CM on a radio trying to deal with him and his family.
> 
> Anyway,  I think he was escorted out of the park because several minutes later we see his family waiting on a park bench and then they are meeted by a CM and start to walk to the entrance of the park.  One guy's temper tantrum ruined his whole families day.  I was just glad the guy did not have a physical altercation with someone.  He was to that point.  The CM was very calm during this whole thing.  I was just shocked, and glad that my older kids did not witness most of it.



Yeesh, this is beyond creepy!


----------



## Ishy

Darian said:
			
		

> We were at Typhoon Lagoon last October and were in line to ride one of the faster water slides.  There was a family with a teenage daughter (age about 13 or 14)who's dad kept trying to pull down her top and bikini bottom to expose her hiney.  Once he pulled out her bikin bottom front to take a peek.  Mom seemed indifferent, pretended not to see.  They were not from the US and thought maybe they had a different cultural values and so I should just mind my own business, but man, even so....
> 
> The girl didn't seem to be appreciating all the "Lolita" attention she was getting.  It was disturbing and I considered asking her if she was "ok" or getting a cast member.  "Perv" dad saw DW and I glaring at him and he kept his hands to himself.  Maybe it was "innocent fun" and he was just teasing his daughter, but I'm thinkin not... more like wanting to throw him from the top of the TOT and see if he can fly like peter pan....
> 
> Darian
> (not handling the memory well)



We were there I end of September into the October weekend. I was disgusted at the mans behavior - It was child molestation and the mom just didnt seem to care. 

In 2004 a nanny stood by while a 3 or 4 year old boy just whipped out his dingaling and pee'd by the fountains in Epcot... a mens room was not far away. We were horrified and the nanny gave me a nasty look and said something under her breath. I walked right up to her and told her if she could train it, she should have it on a leash.


----------



## MickeyP

Dislifer said:
			
		

> A few years ago, my cousins went down (during the Brazilian's vacation) and they were in the bathroom in the America section of EPCOT waiting on line.  It was hot, crowded and the line for the ladies room was loong.  A girl a few spots in line ahead of my cousin obviously couldn't wait, because she dropped her pants and proceeded to do a poopy, in front of everyone!!!!!  The kicker is, the lady didn't even pick it up and throw it out!!!  She just wiped with a tissue, threw it on the "pile" and walked out!!!!
> That is a true story.  My cousin said she'll never go during the Brazilian's vacation again.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a particular time that the Brazilian's vacation?  I have read so many stories about this group of people that I find shocking, that I would like to be sure to avoid this time!!!




I'd like to know to. Is it July or Aug.?


----------



## Corryn

Dislifer said:
			
		

> A few years ago, my cousins went down (during the Brazilian's vacation) and they were in the bathroom in the America section of EPCOT waiting on line.  It was hot, crowded and the line for the ladies room was loong.  A girl a few spots in line ahead of my cousin obviously couldn't wait, because she dropped her pants and proceeded to do a poopy, in front of everyone!!!!!  The kicker is, the lady didn't even pick it up and throw it out!!!  She just wiped with a tissue, threw it on the "pile" and walked out!!!!
> That is a true story.  My cousin said she'll never go during the Brazilian's vacation again.....
> 
> Is there a particular time that the Brazilian's vacation?  I have read so many stories about this group of people that I find shocking, that I would like to be sure to avoid this time!!!



My cousin's week at Vistana is in July, but I know I've gone in September and there were packs and packs of Brazilian tour groups.  When I went down last Spring, I didn't see one.....My cousin says every year when she goes down, they're always down there, too (or up there, if you're Brazilian   )
Maybe someone else knows - I'm going on my cousin's conversations with me.


----------



## DISNEYLOVER70

Dislifer said:
			
		

> A few years ago, my cousins went down (during the Brazilian's vacation) and they were in the bathroom in the America section of EPCOT waiting on line.  It was hot, crowded and the line for the ladies room was loong.  A girl a few spots in line ahead of my cousin obviously couldn't wait, because she dropped her pants and proceeded to do a poopy, in front of everyone!!!!!  The kicker is, the lady didn't even pick it up and throw it out!!!  She just wiped with a tissue, threw it on the "pile" and walked out!!!!
> That is a true story.  My cousin said she'll never go during the Brazilian's vacation again.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a particular time that the Brazilian's vacation?  I have read so many stories about this group of people that I find shocking, that I would like to be sure to avoid this time!!!




After I got over the initial shock, I would have had to make a scene.    "That may be acceptable in your country, but not ours.  Find a place to vacation there if you can't adjust to our customs."  Or direct her to a local farm where she can feel "at home" to vacation.   Some people just completely disgust me.  No excuse for them.  I hope I am never witness to anything so offensive.


----------



## Darian

DISNEYLOVER70 said:
			
		

> After I got over the initial shock, I would have had to make a scene.    "That may be acceptable in your country, but not ours.  Find a place to vacation there if you can't adjust to our customs."  Or direct her to a local farm where she can feel "at home" to vacation.   Some people just completely disgust me.  No excuse for them.  I hope I am never witness to anything so offensive.



Hey there *DISNEYLOVER70* man I'm with you! In countries south of the US border its common to just relieve yourself where ever you are. I had a friend who was a missionary to Columbia and while there she asked where the nearest restroom was. Her reply from a local was "all of Columbia lies before you." 

The reason I go to EPCOT instead of the "real" countries is because I don't _want _ to step in human poop and pee. (among other things.) I wish the security people at Disney would start writing up citations for public urination/defecation. It is against the law by the way. If people (parents, brazilians) had to pay big monetary fines/get jail time for this sort of behavior it would end - and quickly.

I don't believe for one second all this "multicultural" garbage. Some cultures are just defective plain and simple. And forget this "who's to say whats right and wrong." DUDE!!! if your culture encourages the spread of disease (as pooping and peeing all over the place do) then your culture is _defective _ and needs to either be changed or eradicated. *Encephalitis, tuberculosis, dysentery* are just some of the diseases spread this way. I don't want to catch any of them or any of the host of other diseases spread this way.

I would encourage all members of the DIS to vocally confront _anyone _ doing the public peeing or defecation thing. Its a public health issue and its against the law. Sorry for the rant guys. I've just read one too many post about peeing. And what happened to poor *loribeth* with that loudmouth guy just pushed me over the edge.

PS: *Dislifer* The next time you or your cousins go to WDW, carry a latex glove so you can pick up the poop and smear in on the person who made the mess. Now thats being proactive!


----------



## jezebella

Not so shocking...but irritating nonetheless...Last weekend DF and I saw a girl about 10 wearing a baby tee that said "DuuMi" with the pronunciation under it saying "Do Me" -- I know my DD is only 5, but she will NEVER wear anything like that as long as she lives with me..

Same day, we got DD a Pineapple Float and went over for a smoke in the designated "you naughty smoker" area.  A man sitting next to DD looks at us and says "how much did you pay for that?", to which I told him "$3.50".  He then proceeeds to go off with his entire family about the prices at Disney and that it's just not the same and that it probably cost $.05 to make and the fiasco with Splash Mtn. (apparently they had gotten stuck) and that it sucks now...well...GO HOME THEN! Oh, and also that you can't buy a house here now for $100 per square foot!    Are you nuts???


----------



## rejobako

Darian said:
			
		

> if your culture encourages the spread of disease (as pooping and peeing all over the place do) then your culture is _defective _ and needs to either be changed or eradicated.




I could have done without that.  All cultures have differences.  You're lucky to be living in a country with perhaps the highest standard of living in the world.  To suggest that those cultures which do not live up to your standards should be "eradicated" smacks of intolerance.  Instead of suggesting that people be arrested or smeared with their own feces, perhaps they need to be taken aside and educated.   

Recent studies have found that only 3 of 4 American men wash their hands after using the bathroom.  Less than 1/3 of Americans wash their hands after sneezing or coughing.  Clean hands is the first step in preventing transmission of infection and disease, and yet many Americans do not care enough to wash them when warranted. 

Does that mean our culture is "defective" or needs to be "changed or eradicated"?  No.  It means we have a long way to go before we can claim we've done everything possible to live in a germless, disease-free glass house.


----------



## jjarman

Darian said:
			
		

> Hey there *DISNEYLOVER70* man I'm with you! In countries south of the US border its common to just relieve yourself where ever you are. I had a friend who was a missionary to Columbia and while there she asked where the nearest restroom was. Her reply from a local was "all of Columbia lies before you."
> 
> The reason I go to EPCOT instead of the "real" countries is because I don't _want _ to step in human poop and pee. (among other things.) I wish the security people at Disney would start writing up citations for public urination/defecation. It is against the law by the way. If people (parents, brazilians) had to pay big monetary fines/get jail time for this sort of behavior it would end - and quickly.
> 
> I don't believe for one second all this "multicultural" garbage. Some cultures are just defective plain and simple. And forget this "who's to say whats right and wrong." DUDE!!! if your culture encourages the spread of disease (as pooping and peeing all over the place do) then your culture is _defective _ and needs to either be changed or eradicated. *Encephalitis, tuberculosis, dysentery* are just some of the diseases spread this way. I don't want to catch any of them or any of the host of other diseases spread this way.
> 
> I would encourage all members of the DIS to vocally confront _anyone _ doing the public peeing or defecation thing. Its a public health issue and its against the law. Sorry for the rant guys. I've just read one too many post about peeing. And what happened to poor *loribeth* with that loudmouth guy just pushed me over the edge.
> 
> PS: *Dislifer* The next time you or your cousins go to WDW, carry a latex glove so you can pick up the poop and smear in on the person who made the mess. Now thats being proactive!



Although you will probably get flamed for it, I totally agree.  There is just no excuse in this modern day and age for people from any country to act the way some do.  I know they know better.  Gee, they didn't do it on the plane on the flight over here.  They have learned that that kind of behavior is something they can get away with and use the excuse of "that is how we do it at home".  I bet the more civilized citizens from south of the border are just horrified to read of such behavior just as I am when I hear of rude behavior of americans in other countries.


----------



## AnaheimGirl

jjarman said:
			
		

> I bet the more civilized citizens from south of the border are just horrified to read of such behavior just as I am when I hear of rude behavior of americans in other countries.


      I've spent some time in Brazil and other countries in Central and South America, and have never once seen a person defecate in public.   Houses and businesses have bathrooms, just like here.    Perhaps out in very remote, poor areas they might do it, but anyone who could afford the trip to WDW knows better, that's for sure.    It's absolutely disgusting and they ought to be ejected from the park immediately.    Trouble is, inside a bathroom, or in the middle of a circle of friends, it is unlikely a CM will see them.


----------



## Loves Disney

I'm going to shift gears a little here and begin by saying that, yes, I have had a shock...though it wasn't negitive. In fact, I don't really remember ever experiencing a huge negitive "shock" like some of these posts suggest (I consider myself lucky for that lol). I think it is also important to look at how great some Disney fans are as well! 

Anyway, we were eating at Pizzafari for lunch and my sister (12 or 13 years at the time) had to use the bathroom. Now, we all wear fanny packs. Anyway, my mom took her to the restroom while my dad and I ate what was left and proceeded to clean up. They returned shortly after and we made our way out into the park. After riding a couple rides and as we were walking down to another attraction, I heard my sister yelp with horror. She cried that her fanny pack was missing (which held not only her camera, but also her resort key and about $200.) We rused back to Pizzafari as we figured she had forgotten to put it back on after. We got there and into the restroom rushed my mom and sister. The coae out and my sister was in tears. My mom went to the counter and asked about a black fanny pack. The CM answers her while handing over a black fanny pack. As we exited the restaurant for a second time that day, my mom explains that a person; a guest, found the bag and brought it to the counter. 

I only wish we could have known who the person was so that we could have thanked him/her greatly! Where we are, you just don't see this kind of act very often...especially with $200 involved. 

This was my shock a couple years back and though it isn't negitive, I don't think everything has to be.


----------



## Twinkletoesjohnson

Find the Disney villain of the day. If you're ever misbehaving at Disney and you hear someone say "we have a contender", that's our family!

I think I've even been voted Disney villain of the day by my own family, but that was just based upon my general crankiness that day.


----------



## SnwflkCts

I like the "Find the Disney Villain" of the day.  Could have been me once getting all wigged out about making our reservation to Cinderella's Royal Table.   Like 20 minutes would have made a difference!!!!

I'm so glad I didn't see any of the shocking things most of you have seen!!!  I'll be on the look-out next time I go-- some are funny.  I think I would be giggling if I saw someone peeing in public.  

P.S.  My mom put wiggly, escape artist me on a leash ... say 40-some years ago.  Guess what -- It didn't mar me for life ... (except for that vampire blood-sucking thing and the 40 cats but don't tell anyone about that ....) -- sorry didn't mean to unleash THAT issue again (pun intended)!

I only saw the normal shocking things like people cutting in line, and parents saying really mean things to kids -- not that shocking should EVER be normal -- but remember those 40 cats.


----------



## Darian

rejobako said:
			
		

> I could have done without that.  All cultures have differences.  You're lucky to be living in a country with perhaps the highest standard of living in the world.  To suggest that those cultures which do not live up to your standards should be "eradicated" smacks of intolerance.  Instead of suggesting that people be arrested or smeared with their own feces, perhaps they need to be taken aside and educated.
> 
> Recent studies have found that only 3 of 4 American men wash their hands after using the bathroom.  Less than 1/3 of Americans wash their hands after sneezing or coughing.  Clean hands is the first step in preventing transmission of infection and disease, and yet many Americans do not care enough to wash them when warranted.
> 
> Does that mean our culture is "defective" or needs to be "changed or eradicated"?  No.  It means we have a long way to go before we can claim we've done everything possible to live in a germless, disease-free glass house.



Oh my dear *rejobako*! You're killin' me!!!   Heck yes I'm "intolerant" of people pooping and peeing on the floor or other non-bathroom surfaces. I'm also "intolerant" of racists, communists and homophobes. *Not * trying to imply here that _anyone _ on the DIS is any of those nasty things. Well, there might be a _commie _ or two but hey, we can all still get along.

I think we should make the public poopers wear a *leash*, get *breast * fed, *smeared * with their own poop, run into them with *strollers*, wheel chairs and get rammed by *ECV's*. Yeah. That should do it.


----------



## Corryn

Darian said:
			
		

> I think we should make the public poopers wear a *leash*, get *breast * fed, *smeared * with their own poop, run into them with *strollers*, wheel chairs and get rammed by *ECV's*. Yeah. That should do it.



AMEN!!!


----------



## rejobako

Darian said:
			
		

> Oh my dear *rejobako*! You're killin' me!!!   Heck yes I'm "intolerant" of people pooping and peeing on the floor or other non-bathroom surfaces. I'm also "intolerant" of racists, communists and homophobes. *Not * trying to imply here that _anyone _ on the DIS is any of those nasty things. Well, there might be a _commie _ or two but hey, we can all still get along.
> 
> I think we should make the public poopers wear a *leash*, get *breast * fed, *smeared * with their own poop, run into them with *strollers*, wheel chairs and get rammed by *ECV's*. Yeah. That should do it.



I see you chose not to respond to the substantive portion of my post, and chose instead to simply put an exclamation point on your already shrill obsession with bodily excretions.  I suggest counseling.


----------



## shellynn24

I finally just thought of the most shocking moment from our Oct trip.  We were at MNSSHP, in Mickey's house and I was taking a picture of the back yard when I hear a horrible sound.  It is the sound of my 2 yo DD projectile vomiting all over Mickey's carpet!  I was stunned for a second and then sent my friend to get the nearest CM for a clean-up.  The CM was a very nice and understanding lady she said it happens all the time (YUCK!) and started cleaning it up.  Then a child comes walking in and looking down walks right through the yuckiness.  I tell the boy not to step in the you-now-what and his mother says OMG is that really puke?  Uh, yes, I wasn't lying!  Then she tells her son to go wipe his feet off and he just wipes them off right there on the carpet the CM is trying to clean.  My friend Amanda said to him, maybe you should wipe your feet off outside.  The mother gave her a mean look and they fortunately walked off.  I can't belive my DD threw up in Mickey's house!  At least she is to young to remeber though.


----------



## Darian

rejobako said:
			
		

> I see you chose not to respond to the substantive portion of my post, and chose instead to simply put an exclamation point on your already shrill obsession with bodily excretions.  I suggest counseling.





Well,  *rejobako * I _completely _ agree that after reading the entire "Shock" thread I could definitely benefit from some sort of counseling!  Tales of excretions, emanations, boorish behavior, violence and all manner of inconsiderate behavior have sadly left their mark upon my scarred psyche.

If you really insist we can go point by point through your posting. Out of respect for the thread and yourself I don't wish to be disagreeable or pedantic. 

Obviously there _are _ differences between cultures. Some are simply a question of preference, such as the British obsession with "tea time." These sorts of customs are of no real consequence in terms of human rights, economic prosperity or public health. Then you have other cultures and customs, such as in India where you have the Cast system. It is a profound example of discrimination and oppression of millions of people that rivals the apartheid of old south Africa. The Cast system is an evil that _should _ be erradicated. To my knowledge, many in India are working hard to accomplish just that goal, as we have worked over the years to erradicate racism from our culture in the US. Both countries have room for improvement but that shouldn't stop someone from pointing out that this sort of behavior is not acceptable - anywhere.

One does not _have _ to live in a perfect culture before you can point out injustices in other cultures that need to be corrected. If we have to wait until we are "perfect" before speaking out, then no one will ever speak out against evil.

Please consider this example: In many African tribes the ritual of a young man coming of age involves the boy being publically sodomized by his father. This contributes to the spread of HIV that is currently ravaging the entire continent. Not to mention the act itself is vile. This culture too should be erradicated. 

The reason many 3rd world countries are poor and backward with so much disease and suffering is _because _ of their cultures. Cultures effect behavior and behavior creates the cultural ethos of the country. This cultural ethos drives the legal system, defines the group values and to a large extent determines the quality of life in that country including economic prosperity and public health.

Cultural change _can _ be good. There are many aspects of the US culture that have changed for the better and our own "intolerance" of racism, sexism and poor treatment of the disabled have brought these positive changes.

As far as the percentage of men washing their hands after going to the bathroom, perhaps that depends upon what kind of excretion they made. Oops there I go again talking about those bodily excretions! Personally, I wash my hand before AND after using the restroom. Perhaps your suggestion of counseling wasn't such a bad idea after all!  

Love your posts buddy!  Please keep them coming. Got any shocks to report?


----------



## crystalblue705

Darian,   Well Done!


----------



## DISNEYLOVER70

I couldn't have said it better...............  

Everyone is welcome in our country, just respect our culture.  If you can't handle that, stay home.


----------



## a*lil*bit*goofy

Darian...have I told you today that I love you???

And U know what? I won't even go all  police on ya. :O) Well spoken, well debated, and done with class. Actually both parties involved. Bravo!

And THAT in itself folks, is shocking. :O) 



Ok. So, anyone else see anything shocking? Recent World travellers? Hmm? Anyone? Anyone!?


----------



## Fitswimmer

> Everyone is welcome in our country, just respect our culture. If you can't handle that, stay home.



We hear all the time about the "Ugly Americans" that go overseas and behave badly.  Other than here, I've never heard comments about "Ugly Brazilians" or any other country.  

It is NOT intolerant to object to public urination or defecation.  It is also NOT intolerant to object to rude and abusive behavior.  This whole idea that any criticism of a person from another culture is intolerant has got to go.  There are still things in the world that are right and wrong no matter who you are or where you're from.  

I was down in Disney last week and I saw a really sad thing.  My Dad and I were in line for Splash, and there were two women in front of us with two little girls that looked to be about 7 and 5.  The little one cried the entire time we stood in line-they didn't speak English so I don't know if she was afraid, but I felt really bad for her.  It seemed like one of those cases where 3 people wanted to go on and one didn't so they were dragging the one that didn't on anyway.

Another thing that made me a little nuts-couples of all varieties in various states of romantic bliss.  I don't mean holding hands, hugging or quick kisses.  I mean serious necking and fondling-doing as much as humanly possible with clothing on.  I don't even have kids with me anymore and I was embarrassed. There was a couple directly in front of me in one line that had their hands all over under each others clothes, seriously heavy petting-I just didn't know where to look!  I kept turning around backwards in attempt to give them some privacy-but I guess they really didn't want any or they wouldn't be doing that in a Disney line!


----------



## LindsayDunn228

Fitswimmer said:
			
		

> We hear all the time about the "Ugly Americans" that go overseas and behave badly.  Other than here, I've never heard comments about "Ugly Brazilians" or any other country.
> 
> It is NOT intolerant to object to public urination or defecation.  It is also NOT intolerant to object to rude and abusive behavior.  This whole idea that any criticism of a person from another culture is intolerant has got to go.  There are still things in the world that are right and wrong no matter who you are or where you're from.


----------



## Emmyfaye

My shocks relate to our recent WDW vacation - where we encountered, for the first time, really snarky CM's - one, a female middle aged harpy at the Great Movie Ride who was so rude to the younger CM's working there it was unbelievable.  The other, a male, heavier set and late 20's CM at Thunder Mountain who actually grabbed DH (a tall, mild individual) and practically yanked him off his feet, shouting and angry, when DH got into the wrong loading line. And heaven help us, none of the parks, but AK, were even that busy during our vacation.

No, I didn't get their names, and no, I didn't write to WDW management, but the two incidents were shocking to us - we've always experienced mostly sunny tempered CM's!


----------



## ElleBelle

Darian--- "YOU 'DA MAN!!!"  BTW... are you running for the next election? LOL


----------



## a*lil*bit*goofy

> I was down in Disney last week and I saw a really sad thing. My Dad and I were in line for Splash, and there were two women in front of us with two little girls that looked to be about 7 and 5. The little one cried the entire time we stood in line-they didn't speak English so I don't know if she was afraid, but I felt really bad for her. It seemed like one of those cases where 3 people wanted to go on and one didn't so they were dragging the one that didn't on anyway.



***I hope that wasn't it.  :O( Thats the reason for baby swap! poor thing. There is no crying in Disney world!



> Another thing that made me a little nuts-couples of all varieties in various states of romantic bliss. I don't mean holding hands, hugging or quick kisses. I mean serious necking and fondling-doing as much as humanly possible with clothing on. I don't even have kids with me anymore and I was embarrassed. There was a couple directly in front of me in one line that had their hands all over under each others clothes, seriously heavy petting-I just didn't know where to look! I kept turning around backwards in attempt to give them some privacy-but I guess they really didn't want any or they wouldn't be doing that in a Disney line!


***Disgusting. Yuck. I posted a loooooooooong way back about a situation that should not have been shared in public.  GROSS!


----------



## rejobako

Fitswimmer said:
			
		

> It is NOT intolerant to object to public urination or defecation.  It is also NOT intolerant to object to rude and abusive behavior.  This whole idea that any criticism of a person from another culture is intolerant has got to go.  There are still things in the world that are right and wrong no matter who you are or where you're from.



I used the word "intolerance" at the suggestion that cultures which do not hold themselves to the same sanitary standards as ours should be "eradicated", a term which I found way over the top.  And I also pointed out that whereas foreigners who would go to the bathroom in public should definitely be taken aside and educated, we Americans could also do a lot more to stop the spread of infection/disease.  Urine and feces look and smell terrible, but germs on the hands of a person who sneezed and didn't wash their hands before shaking yours are just as dangerous, and studies show that over 2/3 of Americans don't bother with it.  

You are absolutely correct in suggesting that the term "ugly American" isn't fair to most of us, in comparison with those who come to this country and make no effort to take our customs into consideration.  That doesn't play into the discussion of whether it's intolerant to suggest other cultures should be "eradicated" because their sanitation standards aren't up to our liking.


----------



## rejobako

Darian said:
			
		

> Well,  *rejobako * I _completely _ agree that after reading the entire "Shock" thread I could definitely benefit from some sort of counseling!  Tales of excretions, emanations, boorish behavior, violence and all manner of inconsiderate behavior have sadly left their mark upon my scarred psyche.
> 
> If you really insist we can go point by point through your posting. Out of respect for the thread and yourself I don't wish to be disagreeable or pedantic.
> 
> Obviously there _are _ differences between cultures. Some are simply a question of preference, such as the British obsession with "tea time." These sorts of customs are of no real consequence in terms of human rights, economic prosperity or public health. Then you have other cultures and customs, such as in India where you have the Cast system. It is a profound example of discrimination and oppression of millions of people that rivals the apartheid of old south Africa. The Cast system is an evil that _should _ be erradicated. To my knowledge, many in India are working hard to accomplish just that goal, as we have worked over the years to erradicate racism from our culture in the US. Both countries have room for improvement but that shouldn't stop someone from pointing out that this sort of behavior is not acceptable - anywhere.
> 
> One does not _have _ to live in a perfect culture before you can point out injustices in other cultures that need to be corrected. If we have to wait until we are "perfect" before speaking out, then no one will ever speak out against evil.
> 
> Please consider this example: In many African tribes the ritual of a young man coming of age involves the boy being publically sodomized by his father. This contributes to the spread of HIV that is currently ravaging the entire continent. Not to mention the act itself is vile. This culture too should be erradicated.
> 
> The reason many 3rd world countries are poor and backward with so much disease and suffering is _because _ of their cultures. Cultures effect behavior and behavior creates the cultural ethos of the country. This cultural ethos drives the legal system, defines the group values and to a large extent determines the quality of life in that country including economic prosperity and public health.
> 
> Cultural change _can _ be good. There are many aspects of the US culture that have changed for the better and our own "intolerance" of racism, sexism and poor treatment of the disabled have brought these positive changes.
> 
> As far as the percentage of men washing their hands after going to the bathroom, perhaps that depends upon what kind of excretion they made. Oops there I go again talking about those bodily excretions! Personally, I wash my hand before AND after using the restroom. Perhaps your suggestion of counseling wasn't such a bad idea after all!
> 
> Love your posts buddy!  Please keep them coming. Got any shocks to report?



Good posts, and good points.  Although I disagree with some of your premise.  I would not defend some of the practices you described that are prevalent in other cultures.  Many, however, would suggest that the United States is guility of reprehensible behavior -- capital punishment, for example, which has almost disappeared in most other Western societies, and which is viewed by many elsewhere as cruel and inhuman.    

You suggested that the way to deal with those from other cultures who are not aware of our standards with respect to public urination/defacation is to have them arrested and/or to smear them with their own filth.  I took offense to that, much more so than I would the sight of an unwitting foreigner peeing on the ground.  That person's action is merely ignorant, while yours is unnecessarily spiteful.  

But I do appreciate your response.  I see your point -- I merely disagree with your methods.


----------



## Mnchkn11

Since this thread is about shocks, I think I'll post one of mine...

Last week when I was in Disney with DBF, we were surprised with Fastpasses from strangers not once, not twice, but SIX TIMES!!!     We were completely shocked by how many times this happened for us. I was convinced this happened because of the good nature of so many people out there, but DBF thinks it ws because of the matching shirts we were wearing (his idea!).  Needless to say, it made for a wonderful trip!!


----------



## AllyCatTapia

caste system! CASTE.
Sorry found it distracting. Otherwise interesting post.


----------



## Squirlz

Rejobako, I think it would make more sense to you if you weren't confusing "culture" with "people".  No one's talking about eradicating people here, just the culture.


----------



## rejobako

Squirlz said:
			
		

> Rejobako, I think it would make more sense to you if you weren't confusing "culture" with "people".  No one's talking about eradicating people here, just the culture.



Actually, I wasn't confusing the terms.  I certainly did not think the poster was suggesting that people be eradicated.  Yikes.  Cultures are multifaceted and complex.  Not one of them is flawless, not even ours.  So should we advocate eradicating an entire way of life because we have a problem with one aspect of it?  People have been picking on Brazilians in this thread, so lets use the Brazilian culture as an example.  There are many aspects of Brazilian culture that are fascinating and wonderful.  I would object to the suggestion that the culture is inherently ripe for "eradication" because some of the citizens there don't have much of a problem with public urination/defacation.  

Don't misunderstand me -- I have said repeatedly that public urination/defacation is not to be tolerated.  I object to the suggestion that cultures where there is not yet a stigma against it are completely unworthy, and I especially objected to the suggestions as to how to deal with it when we see it.

As an aside, my wife is a runner, and she ran a big race in Paris last September which started at the Eiffel Tower and ended at Palace of Versailles.   We're talking 20,000 people.  She was shocked to see hundreds of people preparing for the race by relieving themselves on the street and in sports-drink bottles. She said no one else batted an eye, and she had to slosh around in puddles of it for most of the first mile of the race.  \

Is that disgusting?  You bet it is.  But for now, the fact remains that many Europeans don't have a problem with that sort of behavior any more than we would take offense at a baseball player hocking a loogie onto the field.  It's just something in your body that doesn't need to be in there any more, so out it goes.  

Attitudes are changing, and thank goodness for that. In the meantime, however, I don't think it's appropriate to condemn an entire culture or to advocate committing battery on another person simply because your standards of public health are more involved as applied to this specific issue.


----------



## Muziqal

rejobako said:
			
		

> Actually, I wasn't confusing the terms.  I certainly did not think the poster was suggesting that people be eradicated.  Yikes.  Cultures are multifaceted and complex.  Not one of them is flawless, not even ours.  So should we advocate eradicating an entire way of life because we have a problem with one aspect of it?  People have been picking on Brazilians in this thread, so lets use the Brazilian culture as an example.  There are many aspects of Brazilian culture that are fascinating and wonderful.  I would object to the suggestion that the culture is inherently ripe for "eradication" because some of the citizens there don't have much of a problem with public urination/defacation.
> 
> Don't misunderstand me -- I have said repeatedly that public urination/defacation is not to be tolerated.  I object to the suggestion that cultures where there is not yet a stigma against it are completely unworthy, and I especially objected to the suggestions as to how to deal with it when we see it.
> 
> As an aside, my wife is a runner, and she ran a big race in Paris last September which started at the Eiffel Tower and ended at Palace of Versailles.   We're talking 20,000 people.  She was shocked to see hundreds of people preparing for the race by relieving themselves on the street and in sports-drink bottles. She said no one else batted an eye, and she had to slosh around in puddles of it for most of the first mile of the race.  \
> 
> Is that disgusting?  You bet it is.  But for now, the fact remains that many Europeans don't have a problem with that sort of behavior any more than we would take offense at a baseball player hocking a loogie onto the field.  It's just something in your body that doesn't need to be in there any more, so out it goes.
> 
> Attitudes are changing, and thank goodness for that. In the meantime, however, I don't think it's appropriate to condemn an entire culture or to advocate committing battery on another person simply because your standards of public health are more involved as applied to this specific issue.



I agree. Eradicating a culture is somewhat narrow minded, extremist, and the train of thought is in line with _some_ elitist American values. The world is a big place...and I think some imperialistic ideals have been created in the American culture that I bet some cultures/people abhor. Should we eradicate the culture of the red, white and blue because of the way _some_ of you live and because of what some of you believe is acceptable?

Hmmm...I think there's a lot more to be concerned about inside your own borders, in terms of cultural intolerance and cultural embarrassment, than the visitors peeing and pooping in WDW...  

But more to the point...why waste a good thread on debating whether Americans should eradicate cultures!?

Let's have some more shocking stories!


----------



## AnaheimGirl

OMG!  I can't believe I'm posting about this subject, but here goes... 

Let's not forget that there is a big difference between public urination and defecation.     Urine is relatively sterile.   You can actually drink it without it making you sick.      Gross, yes, and no one wants to try it unless they are stranded somewhere without water, but it can be done and generally will not hurt you.  Feces are full of bacteria, not to mention their composition keeps them around much longer.    

I still know of no cultures where it's considered OK to defecate on a public walkway or on the floor of a bathroom.    If someone knows of one specifically, let me know, I'm curious, and yea I agree that they need some education about disease.    

But cultures where public urination is common, healthwise are no worse than ours, where we sneeze or cough into our hand, then immediately shake someone else's with it.   

When my hubby was in Japan, he thought it odd that the men will urinate in the street, but then, they would wear surgical masks in public when they had a cold.     Seems backwards to us, but I'm sure we seem backwards to them.


----------



## IloveWINNIEthePOOH

So... is the subject of "eradicating" cultures and whether or not we agree w/ what ALL Darian had to say? Great points, yes! Do we all agree with every single one of them? Probably not. But remember, this is a thread about shocking things at WDW. If some want to continue this discussion could it please be moved somewhere else so those of us wanting to read shocks don't have to skip through multiple posts about something that we didn't intend on reading? 

Thanks!!!


----------



## NatalieO

This past May, me and my kids were waiting in line for the Jungle Cruise and this husband had his son on his shoulders and he was screaming well the mom was on her cell phone texting someone and gave the kid a sippy cup to keep him quiet. Well he threw it, and it hit the lady in front of the dad and the dad apologized over and over and the mom was just texting away. She picked up the cup and gave it back to the boy. This time he throws it again and it hits my daughter-7 on her toe (she is wearing flip flops) and I know it hurts her but she closes her eyes and tries not to cry and the mom said nothing. The dad put his son down and apologized to my daughter and even offered her a ice cream bar. Okay to the shocking part, the wife turned to us and said "damn the cup was only halfway full."   Yeah then I became the shocking one that someone is probably writing about on this board. The next shocker was she was still texting and the dad took the phone out of her hands closed it and threw it. GO DAD!!GO DAD!!


----------



## rejobako

IloveWINNIEthePOOHBut remember said:
			
		

> Apologies. It was not my intent to hijack the topic, or to get in the way of those who look forward to hearing about parents whacking their children on Main Street.  Carry on!


----------



## Darian

IloveWINNIEthePOOH said:
			
		

> So... is the subject of "eradicating" cultures and whether or not we agree w/ what ALL Darian had to say? Great points, yes! Do we all agree with every single one of them? Probably not. But remember, this is a thread about shocking things at WDW. If some want to continue this discussion could it please be moved somewhere else so those of us wanting to read shocks don't have to skip through multiple posts about something that we didn't intend on reading?
> 
> Thanks!!!



I join my dear DIS friend *rejobako* and offer my apologies as well for turning the shock thread into the scatological debate forum.

*rejobako* Lets meet at the Rose & Crown and I'll buy the first round. Between us we can discuss all the world's ills both cultural and political over beverages both cold and delicious.


----------



## Darian

NatalieO said:
			
		

> This past May, me and my kids were waiting in line for the Jungle Cruise and this husband had his son on his shoulders and he was screaming well the mom was on her cell phone texting someone and gave the kid a sippy cup to keep him quiet. Well he threw it, and it hit the lady in front of the dad and the dad apologized over and over and the mom was just texting away. She picked up the cup and gave it back to the boy. This time he throws it again and it hits my daughter-7 on her toe (she is wearing flip flops) and I know it hurts her but she closes her eyes and tries not to cry and the mom said nothing. The dad put his son down and apologized to my daughter and even offered her a ice cream bar. Okay to the shocking part, the wife turned to us and said "damn the cup was only halfway full."   Yeah then I became the shocking one that someone is probably writing about on this board. The next shocker was she was still texting and the dad took the phone out of her hands closed it and threw it. GO DAD!!GO DAD!!



That mom and dad need serious intervention. What did you do? Say, were *you * the woman I saw beating the living heck out of another woman over by the jungle cruise?


----------



## Squirlz

rejobako said:
			
		

> Actually, I wasn't confusing the terms



My apologies in that case


----------



## rejobako

Darian said:
			
		

> I join my dear DIS friend *rejobako* and offer my apologies as well for turning the shock thread into the scatological debate forum.
> 
> *rejobako* Lets meet at the Rose & Crown and I'll buy the first round. Between us we can discuss all the world's ills both cultural and political over beverages both cold and delicious.



You're on!  And I promise not to pee in my pint glass afterwards.


----------



## a*lil*bit*goofy

> rejobako Lets meet at the Rose & Crown and I'll buy the first round. Between us we can discuss all the world's ills both cultural and political over beverages both cold and delicious.



Uh hello, Don't forget me! If I recall, I have an invite to join ya too. We can just make it a threesome. LOL! Not sure what the s/o's would say to that. LOL! Now THAT would be shocking  ;o)


----------



## dwheatl

Fitswimmer said:
			
		

> I was down in Disney last week and I saw a really sad thing.  My Dad and I were in line for Splash, and there were two women in front of us with two little girls that looked to be about 7 and 5.  The little one cried the entire time we stood in line-they didn't speak English so I don't know if she was afraid, but I felt really bad for her.  It seemed like one of those cases where 3 people wanted to go on and one didn't so they were dragging the one that didn't on anyway.


I saw something similar in Blizzard Beach.  It was one of the really high slides, and a mom had got to the top of the slide with her child, who had just barely cleared the height requirements. The mom was dangling the kid, kicking and screaming, onto the slide. The CM was telling her she should NOT force the child to go down the slide. People were offereing to watch the child at the top while mom went down the slide (which she obviously wanted to do after the long wait) and then she could come back for her child. Finally, she took the child back down the steps, but I felt sick when she was holding the child over the slide, thinking of how traumatized he was and how much he was going to hate his mom in the future if that's how she treated her child's feelings and fears.


----------



## Jobie

I know the "argument" is over but man  rejobako you got pwned by Darian! (If you do not know what pwned is ask your video game playing kids) 

Anyways, glad to see the two people can end a debate peacefully in today's world.

I have yet to have a true "shocking" moment, but hopefully I will have one to post this coming August.


----------



## Sonno

I encountered a couple doing the naughty naughty on Tom Sawyers Island once. That was kinda funny actually.


----------



## SWHorn

I was in line for the monorail and this lady was attempting to shove by people and move up the line.  I didn't move out of the way for her, so she kicked me.  KICKED me.  I was so shocked that by the time I decided I was going to call for security they were long gone.  I had a massive bruise on my leg for a couple of weeks.  I still can't believe she kicked me.  People can be really messed up sometimes.


----------



## Dislifer

SWHorn said:
			
		

> I was in line for the monorail and this lady was attempting to shove by people and move up the line.  I didn't move out of the way for her, so she kicked me.  KICKED me.  I was so shocked that by the time I decided I was going to call for security they were long gone.  I had a massive bruise on my leg for a couple of weeks.  I still can't believe she kicked me.  People can be really messed up sometimes.




Wow!  I have never had a physical confrontation with anyone ever, but I would have just had to react to this one!!!


----------



## Corryn

Sonno said:
			
		

> I encountered a couple doing the naughty naughty on Tom Sawyers Island once. That was kinda funny actually.


Well, wasn't it once intended to be a couple's only island?


----------



## Amps

I've got my own to add though I'm not really sure which part was really the most shocking. We were in line for Kiliminjaro Safari (suppossed to be a 35min wait) and when we got in the last little covered area just before splitting off to load onto the trucks and the CM that was controlling who went forward decided that the standby line was not worth letting go on the attraction. We actually stood in the same spot, not moving an inch for over 20mins while the CM kept letting Fast Pass users through but no a single standy rider. There was one guy and his wife right at the front that were getting extremely irritated because the CM was just ignoring them and the husband started to tap on the CMs shoulder pretty insistantly. Well about 2mins later the CMs manager showed up and took the husband aside to ask him about the situation. He explained that the CM obviously needed some education but since the man had been physically touching the CM that he suggested the man walk away from the situation. The whole situation put a huge damper on the afternoon.

However, when we went back a few days later, the same CM had obviously had a little sit down since she was now the one in charge of checking that the gates were closed on the train to the conservation station.


----------



## Boncho

Last month when were at MK,(the Haunted Mansion) there was a man ahead  of us (my son and me)that had gas. Bad, noisy gas.  When we were riding through it, my son asked me what that awful smell was, it didn't smell like this when we had gone through earlier. I merely told him - remember that man in the lineup? well, he's in the doom buggy right ahead of us and we are in his airflow. My son instantly understood but had to add "Mom, Daisy's (our dog) farts don't even stink that much" It was gross.


----------



## Darian

Boncho said:
			
		

> Last month when were at MK,(the Haunted Mansion) there was a man ahead  of us (my son and me)that had gas. Bad, noisy gas.  When we were riding through it, my son asked me what that awful smell was, it didn't smell like this when we had gone through earlier. I merely told him - remember that man in the lineup? well, he's in the doom buggy right ahead of us and we are in his airflow. My son instantly understood but had to add "Mom, Daisy's (our dog) farts don't even stink that much" It was gross.



I feel your pain!


----------



## Darian

a*lil*bit*goofy said:
			
		

> Uh hello, Don't forget me! If I recall, I have an invite to join ya too. We can just make it a threesome. LOL! Not sure what the s/o's would say to that. LOL! Now THAT would be shocking  ;o)



Kerry you are too right! You simply must join us! I join rejobako in the pledge not to do any public excreeting. I can taste the Boddington's Pub Ale already! We'll also have to avoid any "shocking" behavior as we wouldn't want to be banished from WDW or the DIS.

Have you read *Boncho's*post about yet another gas master on HM? The horror.


----------



## Darian

Jobie said:
			
		

> I know the "argument" is over but man Darian you got pwned by rejobako! (If you do not know what pwned is ask your video game playing kids)
> 
> Anyways, glad to see the two people can end a debate peacefully in today's world.
> 
> I have yet to have a true "shocking" moment, but hopefully I will have one to post this coming August.



Being civil, even in disagreement, is an important thing to do. A practice that is at risk for extinction in our culture sadly. Anyway at the end of the day we are all Disney fanatics here and have that in common. Plus, its one thing to _discuss _ a topic but to _argue _ is quite different. After all this isn't the debate forum. 

Me pwned? Hah! Dude, it was the other way around   No, actually I'd say it was simply a draw and its time for *beer * at WDW!!!!


----------



## Ride Junkie

Darian said:
			
		

> No, actually I'd say it was simply a draw and its time for *beer * at WDW!!!!



...After all that intense reading, I think I need a beer too!  Is it happy hour yet?!??  Scoot down people, make room for 1 more!


----------



## Ava

Amps said:
			
		

> I've got my own to add though I'm not really sure which part was really the most shocking. We were in line for Kiliminjaro Safari (suppossed to be a 35min wait) and when we got in the last little covered area just before splitting off to load onto the trucks and the CM that was controlling who went forward decided that the standby line was not worth letting go on the attraction. We actually stood in the same spot, not moving an inch for over 20mins while the CM kept letting Fast Pass users through but no a single standy rider. There was one guy and his wife right at the front that were getting extremely irritated because the CM was just ignoring them and the husband started to tap on the CMs shoulder pretty insistantly. Well about 2mins later the CMs manager showed up and took the husband aside to ask him about the situation. He explained that the CM obviously needed some education but since the man had been physically touching the CM that he suggested the man walk away from the situation. The whole situation put a huge damper on the afternoon.



We had a similar experience while waiting for Space Mountain. We wanted to ride one more time before we left on our last day, and all the FP's were gone until past the time we had to leave the park, so we got in the standby line. The posted wait time was I think 40 minutes, but the line seemed to be moving much slower than that. When we got close enough to see where the standby & FP lines meet, we saw why. The CM was leaving the standby line waiting for long stretches while he let tons of FP people through, and then when he did let standby people through it was only a few groups at a time. Also, he was letting the FP people choose which side of the loading dock they went to, but he was sending all of the standby people to the right, which made us have a longer line once we got to the loading dock. I don't know if that's what the CM was told to do or not, but it was really annoying and we definitely waited longer than the posted 40 minutes because of the way he was "managing" the line.


----------



## Darian

Ride Junkie said:
			
		

> ...After all that intense reading, I think I need a beer too!  Is it happy hour yet?!??  Scoot down people, make room for 1 more!



Come on down!


----------



## Pluto 2

Ava said:
			
		

> We had a similar experience while waiting for Space Mountain. We wanted to ride one more time before we left on our last day, and all the FP's were gone until past the time we had to leave the park, so we got in the standby line. The posted wait time was I think 40 minutes, but the line seemed to be moving much slower than that. When we got close enough to see where the standby & FP lines meet, we saw why. The CM was leaving the standby line waiting for long stretches while he let tons of FP people through, and then when he did let standby people through it was only a few groups at a time. Also, he was letting the FP people choose which side of the loading dock they went to, but he was sending all of the standby people to the right, which made us have a longer line once we got to the loading dock. I don't know if that's what the CM was told to do or not, but it was really annoying and we definitely waited longer than the posted 40 minutes because of the way he was "managing" the line.



thats why they call it fastpass


----------



## dwheatl

Corryn said:
			
		

> Well, wasn't it once intended to be a couple's only island?



Couples only? Maybe. But coupling? I don't think so!


----------



## Joanna71985

I have one from tonight! I was over at AK, and I was on my way over to EE (which is awsome, btw). Anyway, there is a statue over in Asia. And there is a sign next to it that says "Please do not climb". Well, you would think that with a sign that people would not climb on it, right? WRONG!! As I was passing, there was a family going to take a picture. 2 kids were already on the statue, and another girl was looking at the sign. Well, the mother goes and you know what she said? "We're ignoring the sign"!   I almost want to say to her, "lady, did you graduate from school? Because you obviously can't read".


----------



## Daisimae

Well, I got a shock on my recent trip.  But, it was administered by a tiny someone in our party.  DH could not get the time off so, I went with my cousin, her husband and their 4yo son and recently potty trained 2.5yo daughter, who will now be known as .  

We did the Baby Swap without incident at the rides the kids couldn't get on.   There is an area to the right of the Fast Pass line at Space Mountain that is a little sheltered and looked like a good place to watch the kids.  I went on the ride, came back and then the parents left to go on.  The kids were being good, just playing around the bushes and their large double stroller.  All of the sudden  comes around from the other side of the stoller, with her pants around her ankles, exclaiming "Potty!  I go potty!"  I nearly .  The Fast Pass CM and everyone walking into Space Mountain got a glimpse of me trying to get a bare-bottomed child to pull up her clothes.  When I tried to do it she yelled, "I do it!  I do it!".  Calling more attention to us.  I finally convinced her that I couldn't take her anywhere like that.  She pulled everything up.  I put her in my lap told the 4yo to hold on to the basket and we  headed out to the restroom on the other side of Space Mountain. 

My cousin met us on the way over there and everything was ok after that.  The whole thing lasted about 2 minutes, but it felt like 30.  As large as my embarrasement was, I am grateful for a couple of things.  1.  Her top was on the longer side so she wasn't as exposed as she could have been.  2.  The top has buttons in the back so she could not get it over her head.  At times, she is likely to take everything off on the way to the potty.


----------



## Mariposa

Heee.. the little girl above reminded me..  

When my family went to WDW in 1990, my DFather and I were waiting outside a bathroom in FW at Epcot when a little girl (no more than 3) wandered out completely naked (I do remember she had her sandals on??) and asked if we could 'help [her] find [her] panties'.  My DFather looked horrified, which just cracked me up (I was about 12).  I took her in the bathroom where her mother had JUST found the pile of her daughter's clothes in the bottom of the stall and was starting to panic (the stall was still shut, so the girl had crawled out).  She explained she'd told the girl to wait until she was done and she'd help her with her clothes and hadn't heard the girl slither out and head for the door.  The daughter was apperently going through the 'I need to be naked to potty' phase (most parents are all too familiar with this phase) and mom was taking too long going potty- so she just decided to solicit help on her own.  

The whole thing was just weird and hilarious, but the thing I'll never forget was the mortified look on my DFather's face when she wandered out!


----------



## a*lil*bit*goofy

Mariposa said:
			
		

> Heee.. the little girl above reminded me..
> 
> When my family went to WDW in 1990, my DFather and I were waiting outside a bathroom in FW at Epcot when a little girl (no more than 3) wandered out completely naked (I do remember she had her sandals on??) and asked if we could 'help [her] find [her] panties'.  My DFather looked horrified, which just cracked me up (I was about 12).  I took her in the bathroom where her mother had JUST found the pile of her daughter's clothes in the bottom of the stall and was starting to panic (the stall was still shut, so the girl had crawled out).  She explained she'd told the girl to wait until she was done and she'd help her with her clothes and hadn't heard the girl slither out and head for the door.  The daughter was apperently going through the 'I need to be naked to potty' phase (most parents are all too familiar with this phase) and mom was taking too long going potty- so she just decided to solicit help on her own.
> 
> The whole thing was just weird and hilarious, but the thing I'll never forget was the mortified look on my DFather's face when she wandered out!



OMG LMAO! a double shocker, give this poster double points...a naked girl and a dad who was freaked out! LMAO!


----------



## a*lil*bit*goofy

Daisimae said:
			
		

> Well, I got a shock on my recent trip.  But, it was administered by a tiny someone in our party.  DH could not get the time off so, I went with my cousin, her husband and their 4yo son and recently potty trained 2.5yo daughter, who will now be known as .
> 
> We did the Baby Swap without incident at the rides the kids couldn't get on.   There is an area to the right of the Fast Pass line at Space Mountain that is a little sheltered and looked like a good place to watch the kids.  I went on the ride, came back and then the parents left to go on.  The kids were being good, just playing around the bushes and their large double stroller.  All of the sudden  comes around from the other side of the stoller, with her pants around her ankles, exclaiming "Potty!  I go potty!"  I nearly .  The Fast Pass CM and everyone walking into Space Mountain got a glimpse of me trying to get a bare-bottomed child to pull up her clothes.  When I tried to do it she yelled, "I do it!  I do it!".  Calling more attention to us.  I finally convinced her that I couldn't take her anywhere like that.  She pulled everything up.  I put her in my lap told the 4yo to hold on to the basket and we  headed out to the restroom on the other side of Space Mountain.
> 
> My cousin met us on the way over there and everything was ok after that.  The whole thing lasted about 2 minutes, but it felt like 30.  As large as my embarrasement was, I am grateful for a couple of things.  1.  Her top was on the longer side so she wasn't as exposed as she could have been.  2.  The top has buttons in the back so she could not get it over her head.  At times, she is likely to take everything off on the way to the potty.



OMG! i would have freaked, and then tried my hardest not to laugh hysterically. LOLOL!


----------



## Daisimae

You all can tell I don't have kids right? LOL  I  these two like they were my own.  My souvenir from this trip was a bacterial infection passed on to all of us, including my DH who didn't even go, by the 4yo and a few more grey hairs.

I also should have added since they are small kids and the youngest is recently trained we did stop every 90-120 minutes for a potty break.  In fact, Space Mountain was our first stop after lunch.   also attempted the shorts pull down as we were leaving Cosmic Ray's after lunch.  But, she didn't get far.  Her Mom scooped her up and ran for the ladies room so we knew she had just gone.  We each only waited in line about 10 minutes at Space Mountain.

It's OK though.  She gave me a shock.   But, she will get one later.  I have all the experiences from the trip, a few backed up with photos to present at her graduations, engagement party and wedding reception.       I've have the same for her brother.


----------



## AnaheimGirl

Daisimae, you reminded me of a non-Disney shock!    When dd was 2 and working on potty training (along with the rest of her day-care class), I remember seeing one little boy pull down his pants in the middle of the classroom, then waddle over to the bathroom bare-bottomed, with pants around his ankles.    I was shocked  and   , when the teacher nonchalantly said, "yea, they all do that".     Shortly after, my dd started doing it and then 5 years later, my younger dd did it too!


----------



## mammoth_fan

Darian said:
			
		

> As Marlon Brando once said: "the horror... the horror."
> 
> It all began innocently enough in the line for the Haunted Mansion at Disneyland. There was this short skinny woman with her short and skinny son about 8 people ahead of DW and me in line. Judging from their extreem accent they seemed to be from Kentucky or (not to offend) some hill-billy town nearby. I was tempted to say New Jersey, but those folks have suffered enough at the hands of this board. Heheheh.
> 
> Well I've got no beef with Kentucky, as my sister was born there. But suddenly this woman breaks wind loud and long. Then she looks around to see if anyone heard her. About 35 thousand people did, but we all pretended nothing had happened. Just trying to be polite. Well, her outgassing wasn't just loud, it stank horribly, like dead things and worse. Unknown to us at the time, this "blowing of the horn" was just the beginning of our suffering.
> 
> Soon we were in the Mansion itself. The door closed to the stretching room and BAM she lets loose again. Trapped like rats we had no escape from her gas. This time the stench was even worse. After an eternity of holding my breath the doors finally open to fresh air. As the woman and her kid walk past the paintings, she let loose again so our respit from the torment was short lived.
> 
> Finally we were seated in our Doom buggies and were thinking we were finally free of our outgassing companion. Though she was 3 buggies ahead of us she passed gas non-stop through the entire ride, defiling every room, every scene-even the graveyard wasn't large enough to dissipate the concentrated vile stench. All the time I'm wondering how such a small body could hold so much gas and what sort of person could produce such potent and terrible odors that could fill an entire attraction.
> 
> Poor DW was covering her face and having dry heaves, while I was just limp, nauseous and practically semicouncious from the airborne poisons.
> 
> Finally the ride was over and DW & I staggered from our doom buggy out onto the moving walkway. Our classy fellow rider left another "air mine" as she and her sone ran up the rubber escalator leading out of the attraction.
> 
> I have never been so shocked, so sickened and so nauseated by anything else at Disney. This even beat the stripper we saw trying to pose topless on the drawbridge into Sleeping Beauty's castle.  The horror... the horror....



Oh, thank you thank you thank you, for that well-needed laugh!!


----------



## Darian

mammoth_fan said:
			
		

> Oh, thank you thank you thank you, for that well-needed laugh!!



Your very welcome! It looks like *Boncho * experienced the same thing on the same ride! Gosh, I wonder if it WAS the same incident. Boncho's post is on page 221 right at the top. They couldn't escape the never ending stream of gas either. Ugh.


----------



## Twinkletoesjohnson

And okay, I think it was actually Universal in California. BUT it was pretty funny AND we have photographic evidence of this:

Let me start out by saying my mother has IBS (irritable bowel syndrome) and is basically a ride wimp but somehow or other she ended up on the Jurassic Park ride. She screamed and cried through the entire ride, and then right when the big trex jumps out she had, well...what we now call a "Grammie" moment. (okay, she pooped her pants.)

The best part is that is the exact time that the ride photo is taken and the look on her face in the photo is hilarious! Sort of a cross between fear and puzzlement.  

If she sees I've posted this, I'm probably grounded for life!


----------



## Timon_n_Pumba

> And okay, I think it was actually Universal in California. BUT it was pretty funny AND we have photographic evidence of this



Oh come on now...you've GOT to post this picture!!!!    

Waiting Patiently...Scott in MO


----------



## Twinkletoesjohnson

I'll be at her house next weekend and I'll see if I can swipe it and scan it!

Geez she would KILL me if she found out! I can't believe I'm 41 and scared of my mom still!


----------



## dwheatl

Twinkletoesjohnson said:
			
		

> I'll be at her house next weekend and I'll see if I can swipe it and scan it!
> 
> Geez she would KILL me if she found out! I can't believe I'm 41 and scared of my mom still!


Poor Mommy!
Please, twinkletoes, leave the old gal some dignity. We can all imagine the look on her face by picturing ourselves in the same situation. I wouldn't post it unless Mama has made a habit of sharing embarassing pictures of you.


----------



## Corryn

Man, that is hysterical!!!!   When my two girls hear of stuff like this, I tell them, well, it's all a part of getting older whether we like it or not   My aunt is constantly passing gas.  The kids laugh and so do I (but not in front of her) and when they laugh, I matter-of-factly tell them, hey, that'll be you someday!

My grandmother had cervical cancer back in the '50's and the radiation fried her colon and everything else down there.  She was also schizophrenic....My grandparents raised me, so I was there to witness many of her "accidents" (and episodes where she wouldn't take her medicine).  You know, when things like that happen, we've learned, as a family, that all we can do is laugh, 'cause if you don't, you're gonna cry, and who wants to cry?


----------



## a*lil*bit*goofy

oh dear thats a laugh or cry situation....and i laughed...is that wrong? your poor mom having a grammie moment!  
:O)


----------



## WeluvDisney2

BrerMom said:
			
		

> DS, almost 3, and I were hanging at SAB while the older two and dad were in the deeper water.    We were over by the itty-bitty toddler climber.  No privacy, right.  Evidently enough.  This mom has her daughter, who HAD to be at least five, straddle a bush and let loose.  I was speechless, which doesn't happen very often.     She must have been feeling slightly guilty because she tries to get me to join her in a conversation about how unreasonable it is to expect the children to "hold it" and go _all the way over there to the restroom.  _   If DS had been just potty-training, he could have made it!     She really tried to get me to say I'd done the same with DS!  She kept talking and talking and I finally said that I didn't expect DS to wait; he was wearing a swim diaper.  She stomped off with the poor child trailing behind.


Gosh, after all these bathroom stories, I will certainly be watching where I step on my next Disney trip!  I thought that was why they do not allow dogs on property.      I would hate to be a grounds keeper there!


----------



## Twinkletoesjohnson

a*lil*bit*goofy said:
			
		

> oh dear thats a laugh or cry situation....and i laughed...is that wrong? your poor mom having a grammie moment!
> :O)




Luckily she has a great sense of humor and isn't really sensitive about it. I was just kidding about the "grounded for life"...she jokes about it too.

In our family, being able to laugh at yourself is a survival skill. We're kinda brutal


----------



## Flora Fan

You guys are such a scream!    

After reading Darian's flatulent post, I don't think I'll be able to ride the HM without bursting into laughter.


----------



## tinkersmama

I can't believe some of these.  Don't these people have ANY class????


----------



## Darian

tinkersmama said:
			
		

> I can't believe some of these.  Don't these people have ANY class????



Nope I'm thinkin' not....


----------



## PghLybrt

Wow I really thought that I would have found a story involving my family as the cause of one of these horrible moments. I am not saying that I have a horrible family but it just seems that we are always in the wrong place at the wrong time. 
 I will limit my story to the most recent trip.  It was just my girlfriend her sister and their mom and dad that went.  We are all well over the age of 21 and have no children.  Because of this I have noticed that many people treat us differently as if we have no right to be in the parks or to be enjoying ourselves. ( I know that you all do not feel that way or there would be no reason for these boards!)  But without fail it always happens.  Last trip we were on the bus going back to the resort, it was around 7:30, not very late at night.  We actually got out of our seats and gave them to people with little kids because thats the right thing to do.  Well, all we got was a bunch of complaints and not from one family but from 2 that we needed to be quite, and there should be no talking on the bus because there are little one trying to sleep.  Sorry but we paid just as much as anybody and we really love Disney ( I am on trip # 46ish and I am 30)  so after about the 5th comment I just lost it and then we acted like they wanted Ill admit  (like a bunch of 5 year olds) and we became really obnoxious. 
The same trip I had an unfortunate accident and was smacked in the face by a video camera (It was an accident).  It hurt, there was blood, lots of it and I will admit that my first reaction was verbal and not the nicest choice of language.  Well this guy passing by not only didnt ask if I needed help or see if I was ok but told me to "watch your f@@king language  I have children"  (I never ever realized that children can only hear curse words from strangers and not their parents!)He proceeded to get on his cell phone and try to call security to get me thrown out of the park until he realized that we had the whole thing on film and it was clear as day! (we still watch how mad that guy was when we need a good laugh)


----------



## PrincessJasmine1972

TDC Nala said:
			
		

> _Look at my thong
> Isn't it neat?
> Wouldn't you think
> I would be more discreet?
> Wouldn't you think I'm the girl
> The girl who shows
> Everything...
> Look at my stuff
> Hurry, it's cold
> How big a cup size should these seashells hold?
> Looking at me you could say
> Sure...she shows everything..._


----------



## angelbaby29871

the worst shock i ever had at disney was over at mgm. we were all waiting in line at al's toy barn and they were doing character change over. unfortunately buzz couldn't come back out so we were told that he was off to save the world. the little kid in front of us was devestated but accepted that buzz has these things to do. but oh no the family in front of them went mad, the father was screaming that they had paid good money to come here and they wanted to see buzz. the CM tried to explain the rules but got called a dirty little *****. i was appalled at this, there was no need to be racist about it. afterall he could come back later.


----------



## Joanna71985

angelbaby29871 said:
			
		

> the worst shock i ever had at disney was over at mgm. we were all waiting in line at al's toy barn and they were doing character change over. unfortunately buzz couldn't come back out so we were told that he was off to save the world. the little kid in front of us was devestated but accepted that buzz has these things to do. but oh no the family in front of them went mad, the father was screaming that they had paid good money to come here and they wanted to see buzz. the CM tried to explain the rules but got called a dirty little *****. i was appalled at this, there was no need to be racist about it. afterall he could come back later.



Oh yeah. I hate when that happens. I know people will always react when I have to announce a character change. Haven't been called anything that bad yet, though.


----------



## HooKooDooKu

TDC Nala said:
			
		

> Look at my thong
> Isn't it neat?
> Wouldn't you think
> I would be more discreet?
> Wouldn't you think I'm the girl
> The girl who shows
> Everything...
> Look at my stuff
> Hurry, it's cold
> How big a cup size should these seashells hold?
> Looking at me you could say
> Sure...she shows everything...



I think we got the answer about the seashells over in the Funniest Comments Thread 



			
				LadyZolt said:
			
		

> Last week on the Jungle Cruise, the boats got backed up and CM started telling jokes.  He asked, "Why does Ariel wear sea shells?"  Well, the kids on the boat said, "Because she's a mermaid," but that wasn't the answer.  The answer was:  "Because 'B shells' were too small and 'D shells' were too big.
> All the adults were laughing, but the kids just looked confused.
> 
> -Dorothy (LadyZolt)


----------



## MI mom of 3

bumping


----------



## marconat

I was having diner at Hollywood and Vine with my Dad, BIL and Husband, and this family were sitting at a table with the long bench... their little girl of about 3 or 4 years old was running on the bench and when the parents told her to come down, she just looked at them and shouted...Shut the F**k up...   and then when they left, they put the little girl in her stroler and she just kept yelling until they FANALLY left the restaurant... what a brat...


----------



## CR Resort Fan 4 Life

Five drunk Women get on the Monorail at the Polynesian & what was worse they were singing very very loud. It was so bad Simon Cowel would have said some of his comments he is known for on American Idol. How do I know they were drunk & not just happy to be WDW, well they were holding these cups which did not contain soda or water. Anyway they finally get of at the Grand Floridian & I said to my parents thank god they are gone. However I felt sorry for anyone in the Grand Floridian because the Women were still singing as they were leaving.


----------



## lyzziesmom

CR Resort Fan 4 Life said:
			
		

> Five drunk Women get on the Monorail at the Polynesian ...



 This sounds like the beginning of a bad joke!


----------



## jjarman

marconat said:
			
		

> I was having diner at Hollywood and Vine with my Dad, BIL and Husband, and this family were sitting at a table with the long bench... their little girl of about 3 or 4 years old was running on the bench and when the parents told her to come down, she just looked at them and shouted...Shut the F**k up...   and then when they left, they put the little girl in her stroler and she just kept yelling until they FANALLY left the restaurant... what a brat...




OMG!! I would have died if my child said that but from your discription this is no big deal to that family.  Hate to see them when she is 14.

This reminds me of a story a friend told me though.  She was reading a story to her son, about age 5, and the neighbor girl, about age 8 and a little devil. There was a part in the book where the child's room was messy.  My friend asked the kids what do you think the mother said when she saw that room?  The little girl said, "Whose going to clean up this f****** mess?"  What a lovely child.  My son is 16 and does not cuss, not even the D word.  At least not in my presence.


----------



## AnaheimGirl

jjarman said:
			
		

> The little girl said, "Whose going to clean up this f****** mess?"  What a lovely child.


   and even lovelier parents.    Sounds like she learned it from her mom.


----------



## NC State

angelbaby29871 said:
			
		

> the worst shock i ever had at disney was over at mgm. we were all waiting in line at al's toy barn and they were doing character change over. unfortunately buzz couldn't come back out so we were told that he was off to save the world. the little kid in front of us was devestated but accepted that buzz has these things to do. but oh no the family in front of them went mad, the father was screaming that they had paid good money to come here and they wanted to see buzz. the CM tried to explain the rules but got called a dirty little *****. i was appalled at this, there was no need to be racist about it. afterall he could come back later.




We wonder what's wrong with our youths of today...it's bad parents.


----------



## PrincessJasmine1972

AnaheimGirl said:
			
		

> Oh my!
> 
> But what kind of a message was he sending her breast?
> 
> Sorry, I'm not ususally one to point out typos, but this one was so funny.   It's a new kind of communication method.   Breast messaging instead of text messaging.




   

Whew! It took me an entire week to read this whole thread.. and while it was entertaining..some of the shocks were terrible/disgusting..but some were downright funny! I hope one day I'll get to enjoy WDW..and if this thread is still around when I do..I'll be sure to post any shocks I see..


----------



## Loves Disney

Last summer we were in line for Soarin'. We ended up waiting 75 minutes and got on at midnight (EMH). While in line, there was this very obnoxious group (A women and two kids). The kids kept fooling around raming into others around them and at times screaming. Well, my dad had a rather large wound on his leg (from a bicycle crash) and it was healing well. The kids had nearly fallen into this wound of his without the least bit concern. 

Had the kids fallen into it, it would have caused some pain for my dad (though he would never show it lol, naturally!   ). And it would have caused it to open back up. My dad turned around and VERY politly asked the kids to be careful. After he looked away. the women pulled the kids over to her, motioned as if she was kicking my dad's wound and whispered to them to go over and kick him as hard as they could in his wound. 

My jaw dropped! I couldn't believe what this women was asking her kids to do! I could expect this in the "real" world, but never in Disney! What was she thinking!!?? Is this how she wants to raise/teach those kids! I still can't get over some people's thought process...what DO they think??


----------



## 2 princes 1 princess

TwitterMouse said:
			
		

> Second was how many little kids I saw with harnesses and leashes on. They aren't dogs people! They're kids! Poor little things. I realize that sometimes it can be hard to keep a little one under control and close to you, but you just have to work with them a little. Kids do not need to be on leashes.



I happen to be a former "leash child"!  In 1973 my parents had a harness on me when we went to WDW and I'm glad they did!  I would always wiggle out of their grasp and run away.  I don't remember it, but they have pictures.  I've never had to use one with my two older kids, but my youngest is a different story.  My mom says he is just like I used to be.  We are packing a harness for this little guy for our trip this year!  We've had some close calls allready and I'm not taking any chances!!! 
If a parent is protecting their child and it kind and loving towards that child, who are you to say it's wrong to allow the child freedom to walk around a little without being able to dart away and endanger himself?
Please don't judge other parents!  Were in WDW for crying out loud, it's not like were taking them to a bad place and tying them up or something!


----------



## Corryn

jjarman said:
			
		

> My son is 16 and does not cuss, not even the D word.  At least not in my presence.


I did not start cursing until I had children!  
The only time my 12 year old daughter cursed (at least that I know of - I wasn't born yesterday) was when we were down in Jensen Beach at a friends house.  There was a spider as big as your stretched out palm on her shoulder/arm.    She knocked it off and screamed the F word sooooo loud, I ran in there to start smacky smacky, then I saw that huge M-er F-er on the floor. I told her I would forgiver her, This One Time!!!!!  
BTW, how would you kill a spider that big?

We sat there and watched it for about twenty minutes until we finally figured we better get this thing in a container!  My girlfriend dropped a clear plastic bowl over it and when our husbands returned, Mike scooped it up between the bowl and a piece of cardboard and flushed it down the toilet. 
We couldn't believe the size of that thing, and regretted just not putting a lid over it and sticking it in the freezer!


----------



## LuluLovesDisney

Cursing: I'm 26 and I rarely curse. I see how silly it sounds when people use those as their primary vocabulary. It sounds like you don't know any better words to choose. Sometimes I still choose them, though.   I *never* curse in front of my parents. I said the d word in front of them once and I felt upset. My cousin's 19 and she curses at her parents and mine like it's nothing.   

Leashes: I think people have a bad image because some look exactly like those dog harnesses. Maybe it's a leftover thing from the Industrial revolution. Ever see the pics of the poor children who were harnessed and made to pull barrows of coal/wood, etc.? The principle behind leashes is totally different now. That's why I like the ones that look like stuffed animal backpacks but still have the leash. It looks better and doesn't have that dog/ox image but is just as good at protecting the child and keeping them nearby. I'll look for a link to the picture of the cute animal backpack leashes.


----------



## LindsayDunn228

Corryn said:
			
		

> I did not start cursing until I had children!
> The only time my 12 year old daughter cursed (at least that I know of - I wasn't born yesterday) was when we were down in Jensen Beach at a friends house.  There was a spider as big as your stretched out palm on her shoulder/arm.    She knocked it off and screamed the F word sooooo loud, I ran in there to start smacky smacky, then I saw that huge M-er F-er on the floor. I told her I would forgiver her, This One Time!!!!!
> BTW, how would you kill a spider that big?
> 
> We sat there and watched it for about twenty minutes until we finally figured we better get this thing in a container!  My girlfriend dropped a clear plastic bowl over it and when our husbands returned, Mike scooped it up between the bowl and a piece of cardboard and flushed it down the toilet.
> We couldn't believe the size of that thing, and regretted just not putting a lid over it and sticking it in the freezer!



You know, it disgusts me to no end when I hear kids cuss. But I would not have had a problem with your daughter on this occasion!!! I never say the F-word, but I probably would have if I had seen a spider like that!!!


----------



## Mouse House Mama

LindsayDunn228 said:
			
		

> You know, it disgusts me to no end when I hear kids cuss. But I would not have had a problem with your daughter on this occasion!!! I never say the F-word, but I probably would have if I had seen a spider like that!!!


I probably would have made the S word in my pants as well!!!


----------



## LindsayDunn228

Mouse House Mama said:
			
		

> I probably would have made the S word in my pants as well!!!


I think it's safe to say I would have needed a clean pair or drawers myself! I do NOT do spiders of any kind, big or small.


----------



## Corryn

Mouse House Mama said:
			
		

> I probably would have made the S word in my pants as well!!!


     
When I went running in, I was screaming, Who Said That!!!!  But when I saw that spider, man was I shocked!!!

When my oldest was only a few months old, me and DH were in the mall window shopping.  We would walk and stop, walk and stop, walk and stop.  When we got out of one of the anchor stores and into the actual mall, my husband made it a point to stop at every single window.  When we got to Florshiem (spelling?) I said, what the heck are you looking at??  He said, Corryn, that lady has been following us the whole time, every time we stopped, she stopped ten feet away from us.  Look at her, she's waiting for us to put the baby carrier down.  
My husband is now retired from working midnights as a NYC police officer in Jamaica, Queens and has an excellent sixth sense when it comes to stuff like this.  When we both turned and looked at the lady, she hustled away.

After that, my girls ALWAYS wore the wrist leash harness WHENEVER we went to the mall!!!!!!!  Forget what people say, I bore that child and no one is taking her away from me!  I'm Momma Lion when it comes to my cubs - Beware!


----------



## Mouse House Mama

I too had a group of people "walk" surrounding me and my Mom when I had my oldest ds in a stroller. I think they were interested in my pocketbook. We managed to go into a store and stayed for a while and they finally left. All I could think was "If you mess with my kid I will beat you!!!" This was also at the mall. I wonder if we were at the same mall as you!


----------



## dkostel

Out of many trips to WDW I'd say I've only had 2 real shocks:
One, on an E ticket night, there was a 30 minute wait on Splash.  There were 2 teenage girls and a boy (between 15-17) in front of us.  During the course of the wait they talked to my 9yo niece about her vacation, school, music, etc.  She was on cloud 9 as teenagers were paying attention to her.  I remember thinking what great parents they must have to be such kind and well behaved teens.  Well, then we get up to the cave right before the last turn & down the steps and one of them takes out a marker and is poised to write on the cave wall.  Anyone else I probably would have been rude to about it but I just said "you don't want to do that, there are cameras everywhere."  I was shocked that these otherwise perfectly behaved teens would think nothing of writing on a wall at DW.

On another occasion I was in line for RNR with my niece and there was a mom, her sister and daughter in front of us.  Half way through the cue, her son comes over (he had to be 11-12) and asks for money to buy something, she said no.  He starts having a tantrum, with his voice so high and whiney that I really couldn't get much of what he was saying, but it definately looked inappropriate for someone his age.  I see his mom just getting angrier and angrier so we hung back a little as I knew she was about to lay into him.  Instead of screaming the way a parent might, she uses her tanrum voice and starts screaming right back.  It wasn't to point out how stupid he looked either, she was seriously having a tantrum.  I suddenly developed technical difficulties with my shoelaces and let a couple of families get ahead of us.  My niece was at the age where she would just say what was on her mind, and I didn't want her to incur the wrath of these people.


----------



## catpaws007

Heres a shocker.. 2 weeks ago, while at Islands of Adventure, We were waiting in line for "Spiderman" Let me tell you, thats the most busy attraction there! Its right in the front and always has a long line!! Well the line was soo long, we were outside right about to enter the building, having complete view of the street.. well there was a family, and this girl about 12. The 12? yr old girl was naked!!! Right in the middle of everyone!! No clothes!!!! I was so shocked, was afraid to look in that direction again! They were changing, or putting sunscreen on, or something... but NAKED! The Dad was changing too.. but i didnt stare at what went on next.


----------



## sbpuckett

Ok, mine is from summer 99 when Islands of Adventures opened.  My hubby and I were in line for Dueling Dragons (I think) and witnessed this mother curse and berate her son (probably 8 or 9) because he was afraid to get on the ride.  The CM's (don't know what they really call them at Universal) actually had to step in and try to calm the woman down.  We truly thought she was going to break his arm or beat him or something and it just made us so mad.  We just didn't understand why she would get so upset over a ride - and we are truly thrill ride fanatics.


----------



## Ruana74864

mytwotinks said:
			
		

> Don't let it get you down.  I always laugh when I read about the "invisible disabilities" that some people have to deal with.  Don't get me wrong.  I totally agree that there are issues that people have to deal with that no one can look at them and see.  I guess my problem is that these people are not concerned about the "invisible disabilities" of the other guests in line that they may be stepping in front of.
> 
> My 8 yo has major kidney/bladder issues and has to "go" without much warning.  So, if another guest gets in the back of the line and then the bus pulls up and their family of 20 gets on first (this happened to me in June) and then causes my family to have to wait for another bus, this could be a problem.  My dd may not be able to wait that long to "go".  I am not saying that there don't need to be some concesions given to the handicapped.  I just don't see any reason that they don't have to wait at all in line for the buses.  If they are healthy enough to be in FL when it is 95 degrees outside, maybe they could wait for a bus.



I totally agree with you.  In two weeks I will be going to the world.  I do have a "invisible disability" which prevents me from standing for long periods of time.  I will be using an ECV, but I do not expect special, move to the front of the line treatment. Just because I have a disability doesn't mean I WANT that special treatment.  We are always saying don't treat us any different than you would anyone else when we are not at Disney World why should we change our minds when we are there.


----------



## dwheatl

Oh my gosh! I was just on another forum and a post made me relive a DL trauma from my childhood. When I was about 6 or 7, we were watching a parade on Main St. when Pluto came along. I was sitting on the curb, and he came over and growled and BIT me (I guess it wasn't a real bite, you know how character mouths are). As an adult, I told my husband about this, and he didn't believe me, but when our DD was about 6 or 7, it happened to her! I guess it's somewhere in the Pluto character handbook.
Also, another time when we took our kids to a Main St. parade, Pluto was in a wagon that was supposed to be from the dog pound, and he escaped with several real puppies. One of the puppies scrambled over to the little girl sitting next to my kids and relieved itself on her leg. As you might guess, our family now makes it a point to avoid   in the parks. I love Pluto cartoons, though.


----------



## bubba73

This past week, I was at the World and saw something that I never in this world would have thought I would see out in public, let alone at WDW. Of course, I don't know what all was going in the scenerio but what I saw was a parent actually KICK their kid in the backside.    I couldn't believe what I saw. I felt bad for the child but I also felt like going to that parent giving them a dose of their own medicine.

dwheatl -  I know what you are talking about with Pluto. I was at a Character lunch just Friday at the Garden Grill inside of the Land in EPCOT. One of the times that Pluto made his way around to the table, he put his mouth over my head and it had the same soundtrack with the growling. It kind of freaked me out. I went along with it and laughed about it but it was somewhat weird.


----------



## Living the Magic

ok this happened this saturday at MK:

Ok so its been raining almost all day and now its full blown rain storm and me and my family were on TTA which we got to see Space Mountain with the lights on (that was a surprise!) so we go down only to find people blocking the TTA exit i mean really its not like we can wait on it its automatic and my son almost got crushed trying to get off! So im already getting mad so we decide to run to buzz since there is no line (everyone happens to be at the TTA exit) so we ride buzz and then we have to run to COP so we get in line and this lady has the guts to cut me!
This is how the convo went
"miss do u have a party up ahead?"
"no"
"well we were in front of you miss"
"i don't care were all going to the same place!"
Thats not the point! I just got soaked running from ride to ride and then you cut me! ugh what happened to manners?????   
Disney in the rain is not fun at all 
Living the magic


----------



## DisneyHokie

Most shocking things? Where do I start?

1) I saw a child sneeze into a buffet

2) While staying at the Boardwalk, my friend and I were relaxing on our balcony while a few loud, obnoxious guys started walking down below us. All of a sudden, 3 of them threw up at the same time! EWWW   Exactly what I want to see before I go to bed.

3) Again, at the Boardwalk..I was about 12 years old and I heard a phrase I shouldn't even be THINKING until about the age of 20   

4) The ol "My husband is up there!" line cutting routine

5) The ol "stoller on your heel" (I've experienced this about ten times and I am not a slow walker, lol). This is fine if they apologize but they look at you like it's your fault they hit you!

6) Not too long ago my bf and I were walking into Epcot behind this father pushing his daughter in a stoller. He pushed her far ahead of him and would run up to her stroller and catch her. Something that a child would do with their plastic shopping cart at home. I was rolling my eyes, worrying about the child's safety. Others around us were giving the "what is he doing?" eyes. The back of the flimsy stroller was heavy with bags and all of a sudden after one of his pushes, the stroller flipped backwards and hit the ground. The girl inside wasn't crying and I hope was alright. I hope he was on his way to first aide and not running from embarrassment when he took off with the stroller as fast as lightning speed. He left all his bags just laying on the ground. One of the on-lookers (to embarrass the man I think) screamed "You forgot all your things sir!" and handed him all the bags he had dropped. 
The onlooker then joked with his friends and spoke in the child's point of view "How was your trip to Disney Janie?" "Oh my dad cracked my skull open while acting like an idiot!"
 I had to laugh at that comment after such a tense situation


----------



## Goobergal99

LuluLovesDisney said:
			
		

> Cursing: I'm 26 and I rarely curse. I see how silly it sounds when people use those as their primary vocabulary. It sounds like you don't know any better words to choose. Sometimes I still choose them, though.   I *never* curse in front of my parents. I said the d word in front of them once and I felt upset. My cousin's 19 and she curses at her parents and mine like it's nothing.
> 
> I must admit, I have a truckers mouth  , although I never curse in front of my child. My mom and I are very close so we curse in conversation about things but not at eachother   . It must be my childhood, can take the girl out of south philly but can't take the south philly out of the girl,  I guess


----------



## destinflgirl

My sister and I went to the MNSSHP and we were sitting in the back of the castle taking a break near Cinderella's Carriage and a show was about to begin in front of the castler... Capt Hook ran up the stairs where we were sitting to go to the show.... well then peterpan ran by and we were like Peter Pan! Peter Pan!   and Peter pan said "Kiss me A**"

It was actually a very funny moment as an adult and a story my sister and I share over and over and laugh.... but If a kid had been around it would have been bad.


----------



## CR Resort Fan 4 Life

destinflgirl said:
			
		

> My sister and I went to the MNSSHP and we were sitting in the back of the castle taking a break near Cinderella's Carriage and a show was about to begin in front of the castler... Capt Hook ran up the stairs where we were sitting to go to the show.... well then peterpan ran by and we were like Peter Pan! Peter Pan!   and Peter pan said "Kiss me A**"
> 
> It was actually a very funny moment as an adult and a story my sister and I share over and over and laugh.... but If a kid had been around it would have been bad.


 That is a new one for me. I never thought any Disney character that can talk with you, would say anything like that. If it happened to me I would have reported him to Guest Relations & see what they would have done.


----------



## ImprovGal

In the beginning of May, I was poking around some of the shops in Studios.  One of the stores carried quite a bit of princess clothing for adults.  One garment in particular was a nightshirt that had a picture of Cinderella on it and the phrase, "Sorry, I'm taken."  Ok, it wasn't exactly shocking, but I did stop and ponder the implications.  I mean, if a guy needs to read your pj's to find out that you're attached, you may want to reconsider your social activities.....


----------



## apirateslifeforme

Not so much a "shock," but something I've never seen before and probably never will again...

September 1999.  A very large group of Hare Krishnas heading for Space Mountain in the middle of a downpour.  I don't know why it struck me as funny...


----------



## scottb8888

This is a great thread!


----------



## UrsulasShadow

apirateslifeforme said:
			
		

> Not so much a "shock," but something I've never seen before and probably never will again...
> 
> September 1999.  A very large group of Hare Krishnas heading for Space Mountain in the middle of a downpour.  I don't know why it struck me as funny...


Beam us up, Krishna (O! how irreverent!)


----------



## CheapMom

Well since it was mnsshp maybe it wasn't a Diney employed Peter Pan- but just someone with a good costume- but hey- if Minnie Mouse is giving people the finger at Chef Mickey's then I guess anything is possible.


----------



## RI&BMOM

Last week while walking into the theater for Fantasmic a man in an ECV and his family were coming up behind us.  As we were walking we could hear people getting angry behind us and complaining about watching where you are going and a couple of ouches.  There were so many people along that walkway.  All of a sudden I get hit in the back of my leg by the ECV.  I turned around and the man and his family were getting upset that nobody was getting out of their way.   They decide to use the roped off path to the left where the strollers are parked!  Thank goodness it was getting close to the entrance of the theater because there were just a few strollers in their way.  The reason I say this is they were picking up the strollers that were in their way and throwing them up into the planter to get them out of their way! Whatever was in the strollers was getting tossed along with the strollers and they didn't care.  Several people yelled for them to not do that, but they just kept on going.  I couldn't believe that someone would do this with someone elses belongings.


----------



## Darian

dwheatl said:
			
		

> Oh my gosh! I was just on another forum and a post made me relive a DL trauma from my childhood. When I was about 6 or 7, we were watching a parade on Main St. when Pluto came along. I was sitting on the curb, and he came over and growled and BIT me (I guess it wasn't a real bite, you know how character mouths are). As an adult, I told my husband about this, and he didn't believe me, but when our DD was about 6 or 7, it happened to her! I guess it's somewhere in the Pluto character handbook.
> Also, another time when we took our kids to a Main St. parade, Pluto was in a wagon that was supposed to be from the dog pound, and he escaped with several real puppies. One of the puppies scrambled over to the little girl sitting next to my kids and relieved itself on her leg. As you might guess, our family now makes it a point to avoid   in the parks. I love Pluto cartoons, though.



Oh *dwheatl* thats terrible! Talk about being a peeon. (misspelling intentional) Did the little kid who recieved the urination cry or how did she react? Did your experience with Pluto as a child effect the way you interacted with other characters in the park? A little over four decades ago I had a run in with one of the 3 little pigs at Disneyland. That had me freaked for years. I was pulling the pig's tail and the guy in side the costume threated to "beat my a**" if I didn't take off. Of course I deserved it! Today such behavior lands a person in prision. Not pulling pig tails but other things we did as kids. I suppose I'm not the only one to tip over an outhouse with someone in it.....


----------



## Darian

Loves Disney said:
			
		

> Last summer we were in line for Soarin'. We ended up waiting 75 minutes and got on at midnight (EMH). While in line, there was this very obnoxious group (A women and two kids). The kids kept fooling around raming into others around them and at times screaming. Well, my dad had a rather large wound on his leg (from a bicycle crash) and it was healing well. The kids had nearly fallen into this wound of his without the least bit concern.
> 
> Had the kids fallen into it, it would have caused some pain for my dad (though he would never show it lol, naturally!   ). And it would have caused it to open back up. My dad turned around and VERY politly asked the kids to be careful. *After he looked away. the women pulled the kids over to her, motioned as if she was kicking my dad's wound and whispered to them to go over and kick him as hard as they could in his wound*.
> 
> My jaw dropped! I couldn't believe what this women was asking her kids to do! I could expect this in the "real" world, but never in Disney! What was she thinking!!?? Is this how she wants to raise/teach those kids! I still can't get over some people's thought process...what DO they think??



Please note the part of *Loves Disney*'s post that I put in bold. *This has got to be number one of ALL the shocks I've read on this thread!* I can tolerate rudeness and being self centered or even impatient. But to _deliberately _ train _your own children _ to inflict pain and injury on another human being takes the prize. What do they do for fun? Go to retirement homes and beat the residents with their own canes? Pull the wings off flies? The most horrifying thing is what kind of _adults _ will these sadistic children be? And some people wonder why our prisons are so full..... geezzz.


----------



## agnes!

We were just at the World this past week (got home today).  Our latest shock happened in the Magic Kingdom.  
It was the middle of the day, bright and sunny with *lots* of people around.  We were walking from the Hub into Tomorrowland, near the Buzz Lightyear side.  I saw a baby stroller with a baby in it & no obvious family adult nearby, so I looked around to make sure the baby wasn't alone.  We took another step or two and then I saw a mother with an older toddler (at least two but probably closer to three, maybe even older) taking the girl's pants off along with her underwear.  The girl then proceeded to urinate on the sidewalk...
I kept on walking and thought I had something new to add to the "shock" thread.

After this, the family of line-cutters at Test Track hardly bears mentioning.  Actually, now that I think about it the whole experience this past Monday at Test Track should be mentioned...especially the incompetent line dispatcher who: 1) let the ENTIRE single-rider line get on the ride before *ANY* of the FastPass'ers or *ANY* of the StandBys 2) also let most of the StandBy line get on the ride, the FastPass line went out of the building and the StandBy was *maybe* 20 minutes long! 3) seemed to mis-manage the whole sequence so badly that we had multiple rooms let out at the same time, so parties got separated...which led to the family of line-cutters.  There were about three people ahead of them, they ask to join the others and what are you going to do?  It ended up being about 6 or 7 people who waltzed by everybody else...I like to thnk it happened because we were all too nice to have a throwdown  .

It made me appreciate all the competent line dispatchers at the other attractions.  Sometimes it's the simplest things that can make or break an experience.

agnes!


----------



## DizBelle

agnes! said:
			
		

> We were just at the World this past week (got home today).  Our latest shock happened in the Magic Kingdom.
> It was the middle of the day, bright and sunny with *lots* of people around.  We were walking from the Hub into Tomorrowland, near the Buzz Lightyear side.  I saw a baby stroller with a baby in it & no obvious family adult nearby, so I looked around to make sure the baby wasn't alone.  We took another step or two and then I saw a mother with an older toddler (at least two but probably closer to three, maybe even older) taking the girl's pants off along with her underwear.  The girl then proceeded to urinate on the sidewalk...
> I kept on walking and thought I had something new to add to the "shock" thread.
> 
> After this, the family of line-cutters at Test Track hardly bears mentioning.  Actually, now that I think about it the whole experience this past Monday at Test Track should be mentioned...especially the incompetent line dispatcher who: 1) let the ENTIRE single-rider line get on the ride before *ANY* of the FastPass'ers or *ANY* of the StandBys 2) also let most of the StandBy line get on the ride, the FastPass line went out of the building and the StandBy was *maybe* 20 minutes long! 3) seemed to mis-manage the whole sequence so badly that we had multiple rooms let out at the same time, so parties got separated...which led to the family of line-cutters.  There were about three people ahead of them, they ask to join the others and what are you going to do?  It ended up being about 6 or 7 people who waltzed by everybody else...I like to thnk it happened because we were all too nice to have a throwdown  .
> 
> It made me appreciate all the competent line dispatchers at the other attractions.  Sometimes it's the simplest things that can make or break an experience.
> 
> agnes!



As far as letting all of the single riders in before the others...  One of the pre-show rooms is dedicated to single riders.  When they exit the pre-show room, they are funneled into a line separate from the main line for other riders.  So, the single rider room exists to one line and the other rooms exit to another line.  This is how the loaders know who is a single rider and who is not.  Anyone in that line can be put into a single empty seat in a car.


----------



## bsusanmb

This happened to me, and I am still embarrassed over it.

When my daughter was 2, she was always trying to run away from me, thinking it was a game.  Well, she got away from me in one of the stores in MK, first by hiding in the racks of clothing, and then just took off.  I was frantic (this was years ago).  I was calling her name MOLLY MOLLY and got CM's to help me, but no MOLLY anywhere.  It was horrible, and I thought she was gone this time for sure.

After what seemed to be an eternity (but was probably no more than 4 minutes), I see a CM walking hand in hand with my Molly.  I ran to her and hugged her and asked where she found her - she said that she found this little girl sitting behind a counter all alone, and when she asked her what her name was, she wouldn't answer - she tried several times, but she wouldn't answer - finally the CM asked her, "what does your mommy call you?"  and Molly responded, "bad girl" - OH, how embarrassing.  I never live that one down either - I am ashamed to admit it!


----------



## agnes!

lfontaine said:
			
		

> As far as letting all of the single riders in before the others...  One of the pre-show rooms is dedicated to single riders.  When they exit the pre-show room, they are funneled into a line separate from the main line for other riders.  So, the single rider room exists to one line and the other rooms exit to another line.  This is how the loaders know who is a single rider and who is not.  Anyone in that line can be put into a single empty seat in a car.



This might be the way it is *supposed* to work at Test Track, but it was definitely NOT the way it worked the last time we were there.  The singles ALL got on before any of the FastPass'ers.  We saw them all getting out of their cars while we were *still* waiting in line, many cars away from being loaded!  The loaders then compounded the existing problem created by the line dispatcher by not filling up ANY extra/empty seats when we were loaded into the cars.

agnes!


----------



## Luv2Roam

Living near the world we go often. Rarely do we see anything out of the ordinary. But there are times.....

A recent and common trend we have seen (and not just at WDW) is young women and their thonged bums literally resting on the chair they are sitting on because their pants ride so low.   

One woman in a (non Disney restaurant) reminded me of the old repairman jokes of butt cracks. Looked like it too!   

And can't say anyone is showing anything anyone would want to look at!   It's more for the shock and attention value obviously. Or they don't realize how bad they look.

Between that and seats being used as diaper changing tables, I really think twice about where I sit now.


----------



## Corryn

bsusanmb said:
			
		

> finally the CM asked her, "what does your mommy call you?"  and Molly responded, "bad girl" - OH, how embarrassing.  I never live that one down either - I am ashamed to admit it!


HYSTERICAL


----------



## LiteBrite

> Originally Posted by Loves Disney
> Last summer we were in line for Soarin'. We ended up waiting 75 minutes and got on at midnight (EMH). While in line, there was this very obnoxious group (A women and two kids). The kids kept fooling around raming into others around them and at times screaming. Well, my dad had a rather large wound on his leg (from a bicycle crash) and it was healing well. The kids had nearly fallen into this wound of his without the least bit concern.
> 
> Had the kids fallen into it, it would have caused some pain for my dad (though he would never show it lol, naturally! ). And it would have caused it to open back up. My dad turned around and VERY politly asked the kids to be careful. After he looked away. the women pulled the kids over to her, motioned as if she was kicking my dad's wound and whispered to them to go over and kick him as hard as they could in his wound.
> 
> My jaw dropped! I couldn't believe what this women was asking her kids to do! I could expect this in the "real" world, but never in Disney! What was she thinking!!?? Is this how she wants to raise/teach those kids! I still can't get over some people's thought process...what DO they think??





			
				Darian said:
			
		

> Please note the part of *Loves Disney*'s post that I put in bold. *This has got to be number one of ALL the shocks I've read on this thread!* I can tolerate rudeness and being self centered or even impatient. But to _deliberately _ train _your own children _ to inflict pain and injury on another human being takes the prize. What do they do for fun? Go to retirement homes and beat the residents with their own canes? Pull the wings off flies? The most horrifying thing is what kind of _adults _ will these sadistic children be? And some people wonder why our prisons are so full..... geezzz.



Darian, I just wanted to tell you that I agree with you, and that this story disturbed me more than anything I can remember reading on this thread so far.  The complete lack of regard for another person's welfare, the lack of respect for an older person, and especially the fact that it was the mom egging the children on - I just can't wrap my mind around this one.


----------



## bigmerle1966

Several from my trip last week. We first stayed at the AmeriSuites and the first full day we were there we came back from MK mid-day to go to the pool and relax. It was my DS and I and her two girls ages almost 6 and 2 1/2 yo. We were in the pool and there was this little girl, about 4yo, who was playing near us. At one point she said something to the little one about her swimsuit and I said something back to her. Well you would have thought I was this child's best friend. First she was playing around and was tickling me, then she and another child, who I thought was her brother, were playing tag and she would grab me and ask me to save her, at one point trying to climb in my lap (I was sitting in the shallow part). I kept looking around for an adult who was with her and at one point the little girl looked at this lady who was on a lounger at the pools edge and smiled at her and the woman smiled back. I thought she was with her, but then she got into the pool with a man who had been there playing with another child and didn't look at this little girl at all. Just before I left the pool I finally saw someone talking to this child, it was her grandmother. Now the pool has zero entry and on either side of this area, on the edges of the pool are fake rocks and two crabs that spray water. There was no way that you could see the area we were in from the outer side of this unless you stood on top of them. This child's grandmother was sitting somewhere on the other side of these things and could not see this child at all. 

Another pool incident, this time at OKW. We were again in the pool and I was sitting on the steps with my younger niece. The baby pool water was so nasty that I kept her in the big pool. Something hit me in the chest, hard. It was a tennis ball and this old idiot says "Good shot, two points" ***. Now it hurt and I was so stunned it was all I could do to keep from crying but he was so lucky that it didn't hit my neice, who was right next to me when it happened. He would have been at the bottom of that pool. The thing that got me the most was that after that he kept saying to the teens he was playing with "We have to watch out for the other people" yet did not bother to apologize to me.


----------



## Dislifer

bigmerle1966 said:
			
		

> Several from my trip last week. We first stayed at the AmeriSuites and the first full day we were there we came back from MK mid-day to go to the pool and relax. It was my DS and I and her two girls ages almost 6 and 2 1/2 yo. We were in the pool and there was this little girl, about 4yo, who was playing near us. At one point she said something to the little one about her swimsuit and I said something back to her. Well you would have thought I was this child's best friend. First she was playing around and was tickling me, then she and another child, who I thought was her brother, were playing tag and she would grab me and ask me to save her, at one point trying to climb in my lap (I was sitting in the shallow part). I kept looking around for an adult who was with her and at one point the little girl looked at this lady who was on a lounger at the pools edge and smiled at her and the woman smiled back. I thought she was with her, but then she got into the pool with a man who had been there playing with another child and didn't look at this little girl at all. Just before I left the pool I finally saw someone talking to this child, it was her grandmother. Now the pool has zero entry and on either side of this area, on the edges of the pool are fake rocks and two crabs that spray water. There was no way that you could see the area we were in from the outer side of this unless you stood on top of them. This child's grandmother was sitting somewhere on the other side of these things and could not see this child at all.
> 
> Thank goodness God watches over children like that!!!  What are her parents/grandparents thinking!!!???  Or should I say...are they thinking at all!!!
> 
> Another pool incident, this time at OKW. We were again in the pool and I was sitting on the steps with my younger niece. The baby pool water was so nasty that I kept her in the big pool. Something hit me in the chest, hard. It was a tennis ball and this old idiot says "Good shot, two points" ***. Now it hurt and I was so stunned it was all I could do to keep from crying but he was so lucky that it didn't hit my neice, who was right next to me when it happened. He would have been at the bottom of that pool. The thing that got me the most was that after that he kept saying to the teens he was playing with "We have to watch out for the other people" yet did not bother to apologize to me.



How did you not say something to this idiot???  Unbelievable!
You really did run into a few winners!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deebo

I was at the the MK, waiting in line for POC (in the area where it's pretty dark).  I felt a hand going up inside the leg of my shorts, and it grabbed near the crotch of my underwear!  I was obviously surprised, and my immediate reaction was to swat at whoever it was as hard as I could.  Turns out, it was a little boy about 5 years old.  His mom really lit into me for smacking the hand of her 'little precious'.  When I explained what had happened, she didn't see any problem -- he must have thought I was her, and she couldn't understand why I swatted his hand.  She continued to make rude remarks to me, as if protecting myself from being fondled in public was some sort of crime.  I don't know what goes on at their house, but little kid or not, there are certain behaviors that should be off limits, with mom as well as with strangers.  And no, she never did reprimand him or tell him to apologize.


----------



## dwheatl

Deebo said:
			
		

> I was at the the MK, waiting in line for POC (in the area where it's pretty dark).  I felt a hand going up inside the leg of my shorts, and it grabbed near the crotch of my underwear!  I was obviously surprised, and my immediate reaction was to swat at whoever it was as hard as I could.  Turns out, it was a little boy about 5 years old.  His mom really lit into me for smacking the hand of her 'little precious'.  When I explained what had happened, she didn't see any problem -- he must have thought I was her, and she couldn't understand why I swatted his hand.  She continued to make rude remarks to me, as if protecting myself from being fondled in public was some sort of crime.  I don't know what goes on at their house, but little kid or not, there are certain behaviors that should be off limits, with mom as well as with strangers.  And no, she never did reprimand him or tell him to apologize.



My sister got fondled on HM at DL in the stretching room. The guy slid his hand down the front of her shirt and she elbowed him. He apologized (when he got his breath back) and said he thought she was his wife. Riiiiiiiiight.

Oh, and Darian, I've never been afraid of any other characters but Pluto and the evil queen from SW. My kids were scared spitless by Jafar; you should have seen his hands. His fingers were extra long and bony, with a "cadaverous pallor". DD was 3 y.o. and backpedaled like a bat out of you-know-where when she saw him.


----------



## qanita92

what does cm mean?


----------



## CR Resort Fan 4 Life

qanita92 said:
			
		

> what does cm mean?


 CM stands for Cast Member.


----------



## qanita92

CR Resort Fan 4 Life said:
			
		

> CM stands for Cast Member.


thank you


----------



## Darian

dwheatl said:
			
		

> My sister got fondled on HM at DL in the stretching room. The guy slid his hand down the front of her shirt and she elbowed him. He apologized (when he got his breath back) and said he thought she was his wife. Riiiiiiiiight.
> 
> Oh, and Darian, I've never been afraid of any other characters but Pluto and the evil queen from SW. *My kids were scared spitless by Jafar; you should have seen his hands. * His fingers were extra long and bony, with a "cadaverous pallor". DD was 3 y.o. and backpedaled like a bat out of you-know-where when she saw him.



That is just too funny. I always like to get my picture taken with Alice. I always loved that movie! And the ride at Disneyland too! It sort of makes me feel like I'm still a kid. Guess thats kinda weird for an adult to say, but feeling "timeless" I think is a good thing.


----------



## njchris

Deebo said:
			
		

> I was at the the MK, waiting in line for POC (in the area where it's pretty dark).  I felt a hand going up inside the leg of my shorts, and it grabbed near the crotch of my underwear!  I was obviously surprised, and my immediate reaction was to swat at whoever it was as hard as I could.  Turns out, it was a little boy about 5 years old.  His mom really lit into me for smacking the hand of her 'little precious'.  When I explained what had happened, she didn't see any problem -- he must have thought I was her, and she couldn't understand why I swatted his hand.  She continued to make rude remarks to me, as if protecting myself from being fondled in public was some sort of crime.  I don't know what goes on at their house, but little kid or not, there are certain behaviors that should be off limits, with mom as well as with strangers.  And no, she never did reprimand him or tell him to apologize.



You'd think she would have apoligized and let it go. Kids are kids.. they don't know what they did and it was an honest mistake.   Is it me, or are parents more over protective (ie; wearing blinders) than they used to be?

It's as if they turn psychotic and enter another reality.


----------



## Lizzybee

njchris said:
			
		

> You'd think she would have apoligized and let it go. Kids are kids.. they don't know what they did and it was an honest mistake.   Is it me, or are parents more over protective (ie; wearing blinders) than they used to be?
> 
> It's as if they turn psychotic and enter another reality.




That's exactly what I thought.  When my kids were little we used to go to play groups and that happened to me several times, someone else's kid grabbed my leg or slid their hands up the bottom of my shorts.  I can understand smacking a hand if you are in a dark area and you don't know you are surrounded by kids like I was.  If I were the mother, I'd have just said "oh I'm sorry he must have thought he was grabbing for me."  and then the person who was "groped" would be likely to reply "Oh I didn't realize it was a child, I thought someone was grabbing me, I'm sorry".  Done! Simple and civil.


----------



## LindsayDunn228

Deebo said:
			
		

> I was at the the MK, waiting in line for POC (in the area where it's pretty dark).  I felt a hand going up inside the leg of my shorts, and it grabbed near the crotch of my underwear!  I was obviously surprised, and my immediate reaction was to swat at whoever it was as hard as I could.  Turns out, it was a little boy about 5 years old.  His mom really lit into me for smacking the hand of her 'little precious'.  When I explained what had happened, she didn't see any problem -- he must have thought I was her, and she couldn't understand why I swatted his hand.  She continued to make rude remarks to me, as if protecting myself from being fondled in public was some sort of crime.  I don't know what goes on at their house, but little kid or not, there are certain behaviors that should be off limits, with mom as well as with strangers.  And no, she never did reprimand him or tell him to apologize.


----------



## The Sweetness

Thank God nothing like that has happened to me! I am afraid I wouldnt be able to remind myself that this was just a very small child, not an adult assaulting me. Words sicko or pervert would have left my mouth before I had a chance to think about them


----------



## Deebo

njchris said:
			
		

> You'd think she would have apoligized and let it go. Kids are kids.. they don't know what they did and it was an honest mistake.   Is it me, or are parents more over protective (ie; wearing blinders) than they used to be?
> 
> It's as if they turn psychotic and enter another reality.




That's exactly what I was thinking.  Once I discovered it was just a little kid--no real harm.  But the mother really created a negative situation.  I'm glad I'm not the only one who sees this mother's overprotective behavior as being a little crazy.


----------



## ellebeegee

Wow....good thing I teach and have the summer off. I just signed up here; I've been reading this thread for 3 days and I'm only on page 40. Only 180+pages to go!   

On our visit in May of 2005, we were at AK and decided to go into the McD's in Dinoland for lunch. While DH went up to place our order, DD and I went to the condiment station and got napkins, straws, ketchup, pickles, etc. and found a table. We sat there for a few minutes, then when DH got up to the counter she and I went up to him to help him bring drinks, etc. We got the drinks first and she and I brought them back and found someone SITTING AT OUR TABLE with everything we had gotten still on it. It's not as though there was nowhere to sit; otherwise I wouldn't have gotten up. My guess is that 75% of the tables were empty, actually. I was stunned. I told the woman, "Excuse me, you're at our table." She said, "Well, what of it? You weren't here." I said, "Our stuff is here. You can tell it's new; nothing has been opened." She said, "So? It could have been anybody's stuff." I said, "EXACTLY! It COULD have been anybody's BUT YOURS! It's not yours, why would you sit here?" She just waves me off and has absolutely no intention of moving. I was so stunned I didn't evenknow what to say or do. She obviously was NOT from FL or any of the other 49; she sounded European. I asked if she was French, and she said, "No, why?" I replied, "Because I've heard that they're the rudest people on earth, so I just assumed you were French." I turned and left, got new "stuff" and found us a new table. I immediately wished I had just sat down and had DH and DD sit down, too. I literally fumed over that for HOURS.   

And, in line for POTC, a woman  who was there with a convention (she was with other folks in matching t-shirts) sniped at my 5-yo DD and my DH for "cutting in line."  We were gathered at a point where the CM had told us to "fill in every available space, do not make a line." She and her companions just stood there so my DD went around her and we followed. My DH very politely apologized and said he didn't mean to cut, just was "filling in the available space." She kept getting in his face and getting loud. I am a southern girl and while I may get in my DH's face sometimes, LOL, I do NOT take kindly to anyone else dissing my man!    So I interjected myself in the situation and gave her "what for" right back. She and a couple of her convention buddies ended up to be in the same boat as us. My DH wanted to stand back and wait for the next one, and I said, out loud, "Absolutely not, our boat is here and we're riding." That happened to be the first time we had ever ridden POTC and we don't like that ride to this day. 

And now we stay on the lookout for the crazed Cherished Teddy fans, LOL!


----------



## Corryn

I would have never thought of sitting at the table with that woman.....Now I know what to do, thanks!!  And I liked your French comment  
As for rides, you should really try POC again, we think it's one of the best!

When my girls were young (7 & 8, I think) we were waiting on line for the Countdown to Extinction ride (now Dinosaur) and there was a group of goofy high school girls in front of us.  They were being typical high schoolers, loud, you know...Anyway, they were loud the whole time we were on line and I knew I didn't want to ride with them, but I never vocalized my feelings.  

After watching the pre-show, my youngest daughter became apprehensive about riding.  Well, it was our turn to get into the immediate queue for the cars, and I told my husband I didn't want to ride with the teenagers, but he said, oh, c'mon. (the girls didn't hear me, I whispered it to him) So we get on.

  We're in the front seat of the car and the girls are behind us.  The ride didn't even start yet and they're screaming bloody murder.  My youngest was starting to cry that she didn't want to go on, she's scared, etc. and I'm trying to soothe her.  Before we even left the platform, I turned to the girls and nicely said, can you please stop screaming like that?  You're making my daughter cry..Just then the ride started. 

 Do you know what those little B*&#$@s   did?  THEY LEANED FORWARD AS MUCH AS THEY COULD TOWARD MY DAUGHTERS SEAT AND SCREAMED LOUDER - THE WHOLE FRIGGIN RIDE!!!!

So my daughter has out and out lost it.  You know how that ride is, and I turned back to the girls and was yelling at them to shut up, but we're all bumpin' and jerkin' and I didn't want to get whiplash, so I turned back around. 
That whole ride was the most miserable ride we've ever ridden. 

So when the ride was over, our family got off first and we were at the stairwell starting to ascend when the girls ran over and started shoving us out of the way!!!  Well, they got past my husband and my other daughter, and I didn't realize what was going on since they were stampeding like a bunch of bulls, but when I feel a stranger touch me in any way, especially in a rough way, I react.   I felt like I was under attack and my elbow went back and jabbed whomever in their body...The girls quickly backed off.  

I immediately went to guest services (my daughter was still crying) and I was told that there were a couple of local high schools visiting and there was nothing they could do.  In fact, I didn't even get a genuine "I'm sorry for your negative experience".  I got this look like, lady, give me a break. 

Right after that I told my girls if I EVER see or hear that they're harrassing a little kid or a family or anyone they would incur my wrath.  I always had respect for my elders, and why the heck would I want to scare the heck out of a stranger's kid?  

I really forgot about that because we've had soooo many excellent experiences while vacationing at Disney.  We've had other little things, but I think that was the worst.  I hope it's the last!


----------



## familydisney

We were at Fantasmic last year and we waiting the obligatory 30 minutes before the show started when the family behind us, already annoying, starting to force feed their 2 yr. old daughter macaroni and cheese.  Mom said she was worried because she had thrown up earlier and hadn't been able to keep any food down.  Sure enough, about 10 minutes later, she projectile vomits all over the row in front of her, most of which were the seats I had saved for my family.  I was also the proud recipient of a lot of it.  Now I know you can't control those things, so I tried to deal, squisihing kids on laps and trying to ignore the stench.  But what happened next was the kicker....NOTHING!!!! They didn't apologize to any of us who had just been sprayed, they didn't clean her up or do what I would have done....TAKE HER OUT!  She and the entire family stayed exactly as they were.  I'd have been so mortified I would have paid people and high-tailed it out of there..  Amazing.


----------



## kurt90

This June at Chef Mickey's, I went downstairs to the bathroom and while in the stall, a father and his young son entered the stall beside me. The boy obviously wasn't feeling well and was crying a lot. But what really made me almost cry was when the dad started the threats by yelling things like, "I'll hit you if you throw up on me!". It was one of those times when you just want to go hug the kid because you feel so bad for them. Luckily, the father seemed to cool down after a while.


----------



## CR Resort Fan 4 Life

This did not happen in WDW, it took place at a TGI Friday's on 192 East. My family & I were seated right by a family who had a baby that would not stop crying the whole time we were there. Well he did stop but would start up again every few minutes. It's not the baby's fault but I wished that the Mother or Father would have taken him outside the restaurant for a few minutes to calm him down.  It was our fault for not asking to be seated to another table, because if I remember correctly the restaurant was not busy at the time. Anyway during the dinner I whispered to my Dad, god can't this kid shut up already, however it turns out I was not quite enough because the Mother heard me say this. Anyway she got really mad & told my family calm down because he is just a baby, then maybe because of what I said she made a nasty remark about me right in front of my parents. Well after that my Mom made a nasty remark to her, which I will not repeat. Anyway after that they finally left the restaurant & we just put the whole thing behind us & did not let it ruin our vacation.


----------



## Viori

Ack!!  After reading all these I'm re thinking my plans to go to Disneyland...but I really want to go; it's been far too long.  

Viori


----------



## Viori

CR Resort Fan 4 Life said:
			
		

> This did not happen in WDW, it took place at a TGI Friday's on 192 East. My family & I were seated right by a family who had a baby that would not stop crying the whole time we were there. Well he did stop but would start up again every few minutes. It's not the baby's fault but I wished that the Mother or Father would have taken him outside the restaurant for a few minutes to calm him down.  It was our fault for not asking to be seated to another table, because if I remember correctly the restaurant was not busy at the time. Anyway during the dinner I whispered to my Dad, god can't this kid shut up already, however it turns out I was not quite enough because the Mother heard me say this. Anyway she got really mad & told my family calm down because he is just a baby, then maybe because of what I said she made a nasty remark about me right in front of my parents. Well after that my Mom made a nasty remark to her, which I will not repeat. Anyway after that they finally left the restaurant & we just put the whole thing behind us & did not let it ruin our vacation.




However, I figure that there's a way to reward the kids who behave well in restaurants.  Several times, I've sent dessert to families with well behaved kids, and it's always gone over well.  The kids find out that people are aware of their behaviour, they get rewarded, and their parents or grandparents can dine out on the story for ages.  

Viori


----------



## hogwartsdropout

This was a shock, but quite funny at the same time.
We were on a Disney bus, going to one of the parks. As the bus was driving on the way to the park, the driver spotted 2 people, just walking at the side of this huge main road. They were dressed very much like tourists, which I think made the driver pull over to see what they were doing.
When the driver asked them what they were doing, they said "we're looking for River Country!!" Not only was this crazy because they were literally walking at the side of a huge interstate, but River Country had closed years earlier! We all cracked up on the bus, as did the driver.


----------



## Kath2003

familydisney said:
			
		

> We were at Fantasmic last year and we waiting the obligatory 30 minutes before the show started when the family behind us, already annoying, starting to force feed their 2 yr. old daughter macaroni and cheese.  Mom said she was worried because she had thrown up earlier and hadn't been able to keep any food down.  Sure enough, about 10 minutes later, she projectile vomits all over the row in front of her, most of which were the seats I had saved for my family.  I was also the proud recipient of a lot of it.  Now I know you can't control those things, so I tried to deal, squisihing kids on laps and trying to ignore the stench.  But what happened next was the kicker....NOTHING!!!! They didn't apologize to any of us who had just been sprayed, they didn't clean her up or do what I would have done....TAKE HER OUT!  She and the entire family stayed exactly as they were.  I'd have been so mortified I would have paid people and high-tailed it out of there..  Amazing.



I agree with all of it except for the being mortified bit. I would apologise but it's a child, they aren't great at controlling being sick. It's not the parent's fault their kids threw up on you but equally I would apologise for the situation arising but I wouldn't be ashamed of my child because he or she got sick. I would, however, have been apologetic for the situation (which clearly this woman wasn't) and I would have removed the child because he or she clearly wasn't well - it is in the best interests of the child, primarily, to be taken to a quiet place where he or she can get the rest and attention they need.


----------



## Deebo

familydisney said:
			
		

> We were at Fantasmic last year and we waiting the obligatory 30 minutes before the show started when the family behind us, already annoying, starting to force feed their 2 yr. old daughter macaroni and cheese.  Mom said she was worried because she had thrown up earlier and hadn't been able to keep any food down.  Sure enough, about 10 minutes later, she projectile vomits all over the row in front of her, most of which were the seats I had saved for my family.  I was also the proud recipient of a lot of it.  Now I know you can't control those things, so I tried to deal, squisihing kids on laps and trying to ignore the stench.  But what happened next was the kicker....NOTHING!!!! They didn't apologize to any of us who had just been sprayed, they didn't clean her up or do what I would have done....TAKE HER OUT!  She and the entire family stayed exactly as they were.  I'd have been so mortified I would have paid people and high-tailed it out of there..  Amazing.



YUUUCCCKKK!!!!!!!!  
She force feeds mac & cheese to a vomiting toddler, and what does she expect to happen? Given her obvious lack of good judgment, it is no surprise that it didn't occur to her to (1) apologize to you and (2) take the child back to the hotel so she could rest, or (3) at a minimum, try to clean up your seats or offer to switch with you.  The more I read, the more I am convinced that people should have to pass a test before being allowed to reproduce.


----------



## LindsayDunn228

Kath2003 said:
			
		

> I agree with all of it except for the being mortified bit. I would apologise but it's a child, they aren't great at controlling being sick.



They fed a child, a very young child, mac and cheese after it had already thrown up that day. They were just asking for trouble, IMO.


----------



## Corryn

Not for nuthin' but in this day in age with germs, disease and viruses like AIDS it is totally irresponsible to excrete any bodily fluid, etc. in public!  When I, or one of my kids, start bleeding someplace public (even a tiny cut) I'll immediatly wrap up whatever's bleeding (for our own safety) and get rid of any bloody tissue, etc. for everyone else's.

For a human being to watch their offspring spout vomit and to let it sit there for SOMEONE ELSE to clean up shows what a disgusting piece of trash they really are.  Some piece of trash who can sit there and go on with whatever their doing while their child's vomit sits there stinking up the immediate area is equal to a big fat hog wallowing in a mud puddle.

 My child threw up one day while we were out and an employee came over to clean it and I INSISTED on cleaning it myself! I grabbed their paper towels and spray and cleaned it up myself. Why should I subject a stranger (it was a teenager) to cleaning up my mess, even if I didn't intend on making one??? It's still my mess.  I'm Sure they do not want to do it, and to sit there and clean up and smell a stranger's vomit?!?!
I'm sorry, but to me, that's like doing number two in public and letting it sit there. 
I'm this crazy about this because I live in an area that is overloaded with Illegal Aliens and you can walk by an empty lot (or even a patch of trees) and smell human defecation.  It's disgusting.......


----------



## AllyCatTapia

"Not for nuthin' but in this day in age with germs, disease and viruses like AIDS it is totally irresponsible to excrete any bodily fluid, etc. in public! When I, or one of my kids, start bleeding someplace public (even a tiny cut) I'll immediatly wrap up whatever's bleeding (for our own safety) and get rid of any bloody tissue, etc. for everyone else's.

For a human being to watch their offspring spout vomit and to let it sit there for SOMEONE ELSE to clean up shows what a disgusting piece of trash they really are. Some piece of trash who can sit there and go on with whatever their doing while their child's vomit sits there stinking up the immediate area is equal to a big fat hog wallowing in a mud puddle.

My child threw up one day while we were out and an employee came over to clean it and I INSISTED on cleaning it myself! I grabbed their paper towels and spray and cleaned it up myself. Why should I subject a stranger (it was a teenager) to cleaning up my mess, even if I didn't intend on making one??? It's still my mess. I'm Sure they do not want to do it, and to sit there and clean up and smell a stranger's vomit?!?!
I'm sorry, but to me, that's like doing number two in public and letting it sit there. 
I'm this crazy about this because I live in an area that is overloaded with Illegal Aliens and you can walk by an empty lot (or even a patch of trees) and smell human defecation. It's disgusting......."





I agree with your post, however, I would like to point out (in case there are any young people or others that don't know) that you cannot contract AIDS through vomit. The only viruses likely to be contracted through vomit are Norwalk like viruses, gastrointestinal issues. . . etc...


----------



## Mrs.Toad

LindsayDunn228 said:
			
		

> They fed a child, a very young child, mac and cheese after it had already thrown up that day. They were just asking for trouble, IMO.


   Yea, I would not have been mortified if my child threw up unexpectedly, but in this situation, I would have been mortified by my own sheer stupidity.     Who gives mac n' cheese to a child that's been vomiting?   ::insert "duh" icon here::


----------



## pkp

Four or five years ago, we were waiting in line for that show at MGM (Fantasma I think?).  A Jamaican women and this piece of white trash got into it.  The Jamiacan lady got mad and hit the white trash lady in the head with her turkey leg.  Shocking?  Yes.  Funny?  Absolutely?


----------



## jjarman

Mrs.Toad said:
			
		

> Yea, I would not have been mortified if my child threw up unexpectedly, but in this situation, I would have been mortified by my own sheer stupidity.     Who gives mac n' cheese to a child that's been vomiting?   ::insert "duh" icon here::



That sounds like one of my sisters-in-law.  A couple of years ago on vacation at the beach her DS10 or so at the time was sick at his stomach and not feeling well at all.  We had all planned to go do some souvenier shopping that day and DSIL insisted DN was fine.  Well, we were at the first store about 5 minutes and he throws up.  At least he made it to the bathroom.  DSIL ended up having to take him back to the house we rented and the rest of us had to cram into one vehicle.


----------



## mitros

Corryn said:
			
		

> I would have never thought of sitting at the table with that woman.....Now I know what to do, thanks!!  And I liked your French comment
> As for rides, you should really try POC again, we think it's one of the best!
> 
> When my girls were young (7 & 8, I think) we were waiting on line for the Countdown to Extinction ride (now Dinosaur) and there was a group of goofy high school girls in front of us.  They were being typical high schoolers, loud, you know...Anyway, they were loud the whole time we were on line and I knew I didn't want to ride with them, but I never vocalized my feelings.
> 
> After watching the pre-show, my youngest daughter became apprehensive about riding.  Well, it was our turn to get into the immediate queue for the cars, and I told my husband I didn't want to ride with the teenagers, but he said, oh, c'mon. (the girls didn't hear me, I whispered it to him) So we get on.
> 
> We're in the front seat of the car and the girls are behind us.  The ride didn't even start yet and they're screaming bloody murder.  My youngest was starting to cry that she didn't want to go on, she's scared, etc. and I'm trying to soothe her.  Before we even left the platform, I turned to the girls and nicely said, can you please stop screaming like that?  You're making my daughter cry..Just then the ride started.
> 
> Do you know what those little B*&#$@s   did?  THEY LEANED FORWARD AS MUCH AS THEY COULD TOWARD MY DAUGHTERS SEAT AND SCREAMED LOUDER - THE WHOLE FRIGGIN RIDE!!!!
> 
> So my daughter has out and out lost it.  You know how that ride is, and I turned back to the girls and was yelling at them to shut up, but we're all bumpin' and jerkin' and I didn't want to get whiplash, so I turned back around.
> That whole ride was the most miserable ride we've ever ridden.
> 
> So when the ride was over, our family got off first and we were at the stairwell starting to ascend when the girls ran over and started shoving us out of the way!!!  Well, they got past my husband and my other daughter, and I didn't realize what was going on since they were stampeding like a bunch of bulls, but when I feel a stranger touch me in any way, especially in a rough way, I react.   I felt like I was under attack and my elbow went back and jabbed whomever in their body...The girls quickly backed off.
> 
> I immediately went to guest services (my daughter was still crying) and I was told that there were a couple of local high schools visiting and there was nothing they could do.  In fact, I didn't even get a genuine "I'm sorry for your negative experience".  I got this look like, lady, give me a break.
> 
> Right after that I told my girls if I EVER see or hear that they're harrassing a little kid or a family or anyone they would incur my wrath.  I always had respect for my elders, and why the heck would I want to scare the heck out of a stranger's kid?
> 
> I really forgot about that because we've had soooo many excellent experiences while vacationing at Disney.  We've had other little things, but I think that was the worst.  I hope it's the last!



The elbow was great! Another one is to put your foot out, and down they go! You put a sad face on and say, "I am SO sorry" gets 'em every time....


----------



## Darian

dwheatl said:
			
		

> My sister got fondled on HM at DL in the stretching room. The guy slid his hand down the front of her shirt and she elbowed him. He apologized (when he got his breath back) and said he thought she was his wife. Riiiiiiiiight.
> 
> Oh, and Darian, I've never been afraid of any other characters but Pluto and the evil queen from SW. My kids were scared spitless by Jafar; you should have seen his hands. His fingers were extra long and bony, with a "cadaverous pallor". DD was 3 y.o. and backpedaled like a bat out of you-know-where when she saw him.




Hi *dwheatl*!!! I wanted to add that I feel terrible about your poor sister getting groped in HM. Did she call over a cast member?  Yeah _sure _ the groper thought it was his wife. I wonder if he was even with a woman....?

Being a guy I never worried about something like that happening to me, but someone grabbed my behind in the stretching room while it was pitch black. To this day I don't even know which gender got me! The horror....


----------



## Darian

mitros said:
			
		

> The elbow was great! Another one is to put your foot out, and down they go! You put a sad face on and say, "I am SO sorry" gets 'em every time....



Oooooh *mitros*, you're a _mean _ one! Hahahah *I LOVE IT*! You are definitly MY kind of DIS'er!!  

And don't forget to accidently step on toes and then do the sad face with apology routine. Thats a sweet move too! I here by grant you membership in the _Illicit Order of Courtesy Enforcement at Disney_. Welcome to the organization. I know you will do us proud. 

The same goes for *Corryn* --who battled teenage brats and won.

And we must mention *LiteBrite * who protected her dad's injured leg from bestial children with a feral mother.

Also poor *Deebo* who defended herself from the groping fingers of a five year old boy pervert in training. (Who, judging from his age knew perfectly well what he was doing.)

As my late grandmother once said to me "Darian, _Courtesy _ is the oil which lubricates the gears of society. Take that oil away and the machine breaks down. Courtesy is the true mark of the civilized person." That and ball room dancing. But thats not really relevant here.

Arise my fellow DIS'ers! Go forth and be courteous in the face of the rude and selfish line cutting hoards. We CAN make a difference!


----------



## Corryn

AllyCatTapia said:
			
		

> I agree with your post, however, I would like to point out (in case there are any young people or others that don't know) that you cannot contract AIDS through vomit. The only viruses likely to be contracted through vomit are Norwalk like viruses, gastrointestinal issues. . . etc...



Thank you  ....I just meant in the times we live in with all these diseases.....And with all the money people spend on a trip, we don't need someone being so negligent as to make other people get their sickness, ruining their trip.
One of my friends that I used to work with has AIDS, and right before she got sick, we used to share a Coke at lunch every day.  Of course, I was worried.  But it's been a while now and I'm healthy (and she's still kickin').

And Darian, I am honored to be a member of  The Illicit Order of Courtesy Enforcement at Disney!  Thank You


----------



## Darian

Corryn said:
			
		

> Thank you  ....I just meant in the times we live in with all these diseases.....And with all the money people spend on a trip, we don't need someone being so negligent as to make other people get their sickness, ruining their trip.
> One of my friends that I used to work with has AIDS, and right before she got sick, we used to share a Coke at lunch every day.  Of course, I was worried.  But it's been a while now and I'm healthy (and she's still kickin').
> 
> And Darian, I am honored to be a member of  The Illicit Order of Courtesy Enforcement at Disney!  Thank You



Welcome to the Illicit Order, *Corryn*! I'm not worried about catching AIDS from casual contact either. 

I think you do have an _excellent _ point about about catching the flu, a cold or any one of a hundred other illnesses that can make a vacation miserable from inconsiderate people. How much fun can a deathly ill child have puking their way around the parks, or while burning up with a fever? Does anyone else think its cruel to do that to a child, when they should be in bed resting?   

I personally resent parents who drag sick suffering kids along to contaminate others at the park. My immune system is almost non-existent due to my bout with cancer and having almost every single lymph node in my body removed. Sure it saved my life, but now if a sick person even comes near me I usually end up catching it. And it takes an extra long time to get well. DW and I use hand sanitizer almost constantly while at WDW. That really seems to help keep the disease bugs at bay. Oh and never, ever touch your face.


----------



## Mouse House Mama

Mrs.Toad said:
			
		

> Yea, I would not have been mortified if my child threw up unexpectedly, but in this situation, I would have been mortified by my own sheer stupidity.     Who gives mac n' cheese to a child that's been vomiting?   ::insert "duh" icon here::


I must comment here because one of my children is a puker. He's usually not sick when it happens but certain textures can make him puke. It's gotten better as he gets older. Sometimes he can eat something and be fine with it and the next time his eyes start to tear automatically. He can't control it. He just has a really bad gag reflex. We are so used to it that we are never embarrassed but we are courteous. We clean everything up (even did it on a plane! ) He knows to run to a garbage can/potty/ etc. if he can. Obviously this family knew the kid was sick so yes, they are were pretty stupid and mean in my opinion to force feed the kid mac and cheese. We were on the bus to AK on our last trip and this little boy all of a sudden starting throwing up. The poor parents were not prepared (most of us aren't) and we felt so bad for them. My dh gave them a bag of wipes to help them out and any napkins that we had. We've been through it so often that we always have supplies. We never leave a mess for anyone. Although one time my ds threw up in Target and they wouldn't let me clean it. I kept insisting and they refused to let me clean it. Those people that left the mess and didn't even apologize at Fantasmic were just plain rude.


----------



## Lizzybee

Yeah my DD8 threw up at school last year because another girl mixed up all of her hot lunch together, then ate it, spit it out and ate it again.  Gross?  Yes, but just seeing made my DD8 toss her lunch.  If a bathroom smells bad, if she cries too much (or gets too much attention while drama crying), if the texture, taste or smell of the food doesn't agree with her, if she gets too much food in her mouth...she may puke.  Fortunately, she has really great aim.  They drew new district lines this year so she's switching schools, I already let them know about her.  She doesn't do it all the time, but usually she isn't even sick.  Even so, I'd be completely mortified if she actually hit someone with the vomit and I would NEVER think to not clean it up.  I would most definitely apologize profusely if someone got puked on.  I mean c'mon, sick or not sick, accident or poor choice, getting puked on under any circumstances is just plain nasty.  Of course the child didn't mean to do it, but it's just common courtesy to apologize for something like that, an apology isn't necessarily an admission of guilt, it can just mean you feel awful for what happened.


----------



## Darian

All these puking posts have jogged my memory of an unsavory evening DW and I spent at Disneyland, CA. 

It was New Years Eve and the evening was fairly cool. Disneyland was packed with people counting down the year. A lot of young people in their tuxes and their girls in evening dresses made for a very festive atmosphere in the park. Unfortunately a good many of these young people had been drinking. Heavily drinking.

I had the brilliant idea of taking the monorail around to the Hotel to see what the crowds were like. But once there we decided to stay on. Five young people entered our monorail car. Two young men in tuxes and three lovely ladies in their evening dresses. All the windows were up and at that time you couldn't roll them down even if you wanted to. The importance of this simple fact will become evidident shortly. No sooner had the monorail left the station, one girl projectile vomited all over the door and it's window. She and her comrades were drunk to the gills. She quickly passed into unconciousness as she continued to puke on herself. I was amazed that she was still sitting up after all the bourbon she puked up. And soon two of her other friends were likewise vomiting. I believe that before our vomit train  reached the Tommorowland Station half our compartment was puking and the girl who started it all had her strapless dress slip down so her "superstructure" was exposed. That poor girl.

Oh yes, how did I know it was bourbon? From the distinctive smell that permeated every square inch of the monorail car. All the windows were up and there was no escape from that acrid stench. We were trapped like rats on a little board awash in a great sea of vomit.

DW and I vowed never ever to do Disneyland on New Years Eve again!


----------



## a*lil*bit*goofy

Darian said:
			
		

> Oooooh *mitros*, you're a _mean _ one! Hahahah *I LOVE IT*! You are definitly MY kind of DIS'er!!
> 
> And don't forget to accidently step on toes and then do the sad face with apology routine. Thats a sweet move too! I here by grant you membership in the _Illicit Order of Courtesy Enforcement at Disney_. Welcome to the organization. I know you will do us proud.
> 
> The same goes for *Corryn* --who battled teenage brats and won.
> 
> And we must mention *LiteBrite * who protected her dad's injured leg from bestial children with a feral mother.
> 
> Also poor *Deebo* who defended herself from the groping fingers of a five year old boy pervert in training. (Who, judging from his age knew perfectly well what he was doing.)
> 
> As my late grandmother once said to me "Darian, _Courtesy _ is the oil which lubricates the gears of society. Take that oil away and the machine breaks down. Courtesy is the true mark of the civilized person." That and ball room dancing. But thats not really relevant here.
> 
> Arise my fellow DIS'ers! Go forth and be courteous in the face of the rude and selfish line cutting hoards. We CAN make a difference!




Well its about time we see a comment from you. :O) Add me to the IOOCE! LMAO


----------



## dwheatl

pkp said:
			
		

> Four or five years ago, we were waiting in line for that show at MGM (Fantasma I think?).  A Jamaican women and this piece of white trash got into it.  The Jamiacan lady got mad and hit the white trash lady in the head with her turkey leg.  Shocking?  Yes.  Funny?  Absolutely?


OMG! That's better than watching Jerry Springer!



			
				Darian said:
			
		

> Hi *dwheatl*!!! I wanted to add that I feel terrible about your poor sister getting groped in HM. Did she call over a cast member?  Yeah _sure _ the groper thought it was his wife. I wonder if he was even with a woman....?
> 
> Being a guy I never worried about something like that happening to me, but someone grabbed my behind in the stretching room while it was pitch black. To this day I don't even know which gender got me! The horror....


She didn't report it. She never did see a wife with the guy.
Oh, and I love the Alice ride too. Last time we were at DL my DH and I went on Alice without the kids. I heard a CM say to another CM, "Watch the monitor" and nod towards us. I guess my DH of 21 years and I looked ready for some mad passion or mischief or something. If only!


----------



## dwheatl

Darian said:
			
		

> All the windows were up and at that time you couldn't roll them down even if you wanted to. The importance of this simple fact will become evidident shortly. No sooner had the monorail left the station, one girl projectile vomited all over the door and it's window. She and her comrades were drunk to the gills. She quickly passed into unconciousness as she continued to puke on herself. I was amazed that she was still sitting up after all the bourbon she puked up. And soon two of her other friends were likewise vomiting. I believe that before our vomit train  reached the Tommorowland Station half our compartment was puking and the girl who started it all had her strapless dress slip down so her "superstructure" was exposed. That poor girl.
> 
> Oh yes, how did I know it was bourbon? From the distinctive smell that permeated every square inch of the monorail car. All the windows were up and there was no escape from that acrid stench. We were trapped like rats on a little board awash in a great sea of vomit.



That is so nasty! When I was pregnant with my DD and my son was 1 y.o. we stayed at a budget motel to go to DL. We were in the pool with another couple with their son, about the same age. They were doing a game, and when mom blew in the son's face, he would hold his breath and she would dunk him under water. I thought, gosh, I hope my son's not behind because he doesn't know how to hold his breath. Next thing I know, the family has left the pool and we're on our own. After playing in the water for about ten minutes, I notice an orange/brown substance (think "Caddyshack) floating by. We quickly hop out of the pool, and I check my DS' diaper, but it's not from him! That family left when their kid did #2 in the water, and didn't have the courtesy to tell us. I thought, my kid can't hold his breath, but at least he doesn't poo in the water!
Fast forward to the next day. We're on POTC where the pirate ship is firing on the fort, and suddenly I know I'm going to vomit. I know it's from poo kid, because I didn't have any morning sickness with my DD. So anyway, I have to think fast, because we're only ten minutes through a twenty minute ride, and my lunch is coming up. I quickly decided that in the boat was easier to clean up than the closed water system of the ride. I barfed on my shoes, finished the ride, and let a CM know when we got out. He told me it happens all the time, and they pulled the boat offline for cleaning.


----------



## lyzziesmom

dwheatl said:
			
		

> I barfed on my shoes, finished the ride, and let a CM know when we got out. *He told me it happens all the time,* and they pulled the boat offline for cleaning.



That is extremely disturbing! Where is that puking smiley when I need him?


----------



## dwheatl

Darian said:
			
		

> And don't forget to accidently step on toes and then do the sad face with apology routine. Thats a sweet move too! I here by grant you membership in the _Illicit Order of Courtesy Enforcement at Disney_. Welcome to the organization. I know you will do us proud.



There used to be a CM at DL at the Country Bear Jamboree (hat over heart with head bowed in mourning) who would ask guests to move all the way to the end of the bench and not use flash photography, then would tell us all that if our neighbors did not cooperate, to be sure to step on their toes as we passed them to move down the bench, and to put our hands over the lens when they lifted their camera for the next flash picture.


----------



## Hixski

dwheatl said:
			
		

> My sister got fondled on HM at DL in the stretching room. The guy slid his hand down the front of her shirt and she elbowed him. He apologized (when he got his breath back) and said he thought she was his wife. Riiiiiiiiight.
> 
> I have had this happen but with the guys grabbing at my behind. (Not any more I guess I am getting too old)
> I am one of those people that swing first and ask questions later. I was lucky enough to give a hard right cross to a couple of those idiots. They don't think it is so funny to explain to security why a 20-something (at the time) is trying to deck them. I was always taught to never pick a fight but to stand up for yourself. Not letting someone take liberty's with you sure seemed to fit the bill.
> 
> Darian, I think I can be in the club too.


----------



## Syrreal

dwheatl said:
			
		

> I barfed on my shoes, finished the ride, and let a CM know when we got out. He told me it happens all the time, and they pulled the boat offline for cleaning.



It's true, it does happen all the time (on pretty much every ride too).  After a while you can tell if it has happened relatively recently because of the voban smell.  (a bubblegum pink substance used for "protein spills")  

It was good of you to tell the CM.  Lots of people don't and if the CM doesn't know, the boat (or whatever) gets sent around to pick up another guest and they get a not so nice surprise.


----------



## Lizzybee

Hixski said:
			
		

> dwheatl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sister got fondled on HM at DL in the stretching room. The guy slid his hand down the front of her shirt and she elbowed him. He apologized (when he got his breath back) and said he thought she was his wife. Riiiiiiiiight.
> 
> I have had this happen but with the guys grabbing at my behind. (Not any more I guess I am getting too old)
> I am one of those people that swing first and ask questions later. I was lucky enough to give a hard right cross to a couple of those idiots. They don't think it is so funny to explain to security why a 20-something (at the time) is trying to deck them. I was always taught to never pick a fight but to stand up for yourself. Not letting someone take liberty's with you sure seemed to fit the bill.
> 
> Darian, I think I can be in the club too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That used to happen to me in the subway in Mexico City almost every day when I was 20 and lived there.  I think they picked me because I was very obviously not from there and they didn't think I'd stick up for myself.  I finally got fed up and when my butt got grabbed, I grabbed the hand raised it up in the air as high as I could and shouted in Spanish at the top of my lungs "This guy was grabbing my butt".  I think he vanished into thin air.    I know what you mean about swinging though too.  The last time I went to a haunted house, a guy dressed like "Freddie" jumped out in front of me and I punched in the face and he went down.  I got hysterical and they had to turn the lights on and escort me out.
Click to expand...


----------



## Darian

Hixski said:
			
		

> I have had this happen but with the guys grabbing at my behind. (Not any more I guess I am getting too old)
> I am one of those people that swing first and ask questions later. I was lucky enough to give a hard right cross to a couple of those idiots. They don't think it is so funny to explain to security why a 20-something (at the time) is trying to deck them. I was always taught to never pick a fight but to stand up for yourself. Not letting someone take liberty's with you sure seemed to fit the bill.
> 
> Darian, I think I can be in the club too.



You are MY kinda person Hixski! Consider your bad self a member! Stand up for whats right!!!!


----------



## Hixski

Thanks Darian, I knew I sounded like I fit right in.


----------



## Darian

Lizzybee said:
			
		

> Hixski said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That used to happen to me in the subway in Mexico City almost every day when I was 20 and lived there.  I think they picked me because I was very obviously not from there and they didn't think I'd stick up for myself.  I finally got fed up and when my butt got grabbed, I grabbed the hand raised it up in the air as high as I could and shouted in Spanish at the top of my lungs "This guy was grabbing my butt".  I think he vanished into thin air.    I know what you mean about swinging though too.  The last time I went to a haunted house, a guy dressed like "Freddie" jumped out in front of me and I punched in the face and he went down.  I got hysterical and they had to turn the lights on and escort me out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You GO girl!!!!! If anyone got that fresh with my DW they would be in the hospital and I'd be in jail. (unfortunately) You go ahead and whip those a$$e$ I'll buy you a cold one at Rose and Crown. It would be my honor to shake your hand. Yeah. Kick those preverts.
> 
> Oh man you DEFINITLEY need to join the club. See previous posts for the name. We are "unmentionable."
Click to expand...


----------



## Mouse House Mama

Darian said:
			
		

> All these puking posts have jogged my memory of an unsavory evening DW and I spent at Disneyland, CA.
> 
> It was New Years Eve and the evening was fairly cool. Disneyland was packed with people counting down the year. A lot of young people in their tuxes and their girls in evening dresses made for a very festive atmosphere in the park. Unfortunately a good many of these young people had been drinking. Heavily drinking.
> 
> I had the brilliant idea of taking the monorail around to the Hotel to see what the crowds were like. But once there we decided to stay on. Five young people entered our monorail car. Two young men in tuxes and three lovely ladies in their evening dresses. All the windows were up and at that time you couldn't roll them down even if you wanted to. The importance of this simple fact will become evidident shortly. No sooner had the monorail left the station, one girl projectile vomited all over the door and it's window. She and her comrades were drunk to the gills. She quickly passed into unconciousness as she continued to puke on herself. I was amazed that she was still sitting up after all the bourbon she puked up. And soon two of her other friends were likewise vomiting. I believe that before our vomit train  reached the Tommorowland Station half our compartment was puking and the girl who started it all had her strapless dress slip down so her "superstructure" was exposed. That poor girl.
> 
> Oh yes, how did I know it was bourbon? From the distinctive smell that permeated every square inch of the monorail car. All the windows were up and there was no escape from that acrid stench. We were trapped like rats on a little board awash in a great sea of vomit.
> 
> DW and I vowed never ever to do Disneyland on New Years Eve again!




Oh my Gosh!   I am pretty good at handling puke but I think I would have been joining them. Just thinking about what it must have been like in the monorail car is making me queezy! I can just picture you pressed up against the glass begging for mercy! (or at least that's what I'd be doing!)


----------



## Indigo09

I wouldn't classify this story as a shock but more as funny and it was actually something my mom did. Last summer when we were at MGM there was this small group we saw as we came in(4 or 5 people) who were decked out in punk-ish clothes and they definitely stood out.  Well later that day my mom saw one of the girls by herself looking at some souvenirs, and around the corner was the rest of their group looking around, confused. So she goes up to them and says "Are you looking for your friend with the striped stockings? She's around the corner," 

The look on their faces as they said thanks was just great! Like they couldn't believe someone would've actually come up and help them. They were grateful and a little shocked themselves!


----------



## Darian

Mouse House Mama said:
			
		

> Oh my Gosh!   I am pretty good at handling puke but I think I would have been joining them. Just thinking about what it must have been like in the monorail car is making me queezy! I can just picture you pressed up against the glass begging for mercy! (or at least that's what I'd be doing!)



*Mouse House Mama* you are so right. All those puking sounds and groans and odors... I had my face against the window practically whimpering to be let out. It was like "Let me out, LET ME OUT! For the love of God have mercy and LET ME OUT!!!!" I struggled in vain to open a window. They have these little handles on them but it was no use. The worst part (where I almost lost it) was having to walk through the squishy carpet and vomit to get out of the car. It gives me the chills even now.


----------



## LuluLovesDisney

My puking story. 

When I was a CM, a young girl (maybe 7?) was walking around by herself, at the back of Fantasmic. She was clearly sick. She started throwing up - all over- and I didn't know what to do, so me being me, I went into *Mom* mode. I held back her hair and told her it would be okay. In between *episodes* she'd say "Sorry, I'm sorry" over and over. She was a sweet girl and she told me she had eaten a lot of popcorn, candy, caramel apple, etc. But I kept wondering - Where's her mom or dad or someone? I Vobaned it and called the Custodial Host over to sweep by the time her Mom came for her. She'd probably been with me about 15-20 minutes by then and the Mom didn't really seem concerned. I don't think they stayed for the rest of the show, though.

Yes, since we're on the subject of courtesy, that reminds me of my little acronym. I figured I'd share it with you guys. Often when people say "You shouldn't cut in line" or "make multiple ADR's for the same time" or whatever, someone will say something along the lines of "Don't judge me!" and call the rule followers "DIS Police" or "Morality Police". Every time I remind myself of the little acronym I made- it keeps me from responding in a hostile way.

DIS POLICE

Paying pool user
 Obedient controller of self, children and stroller
 Lender of seats to those in need
 Intentionally honest about ages or numbers
 Canceller of unwanted ADRs
 Every year new mug buyer

We heart the rules!

I get so sick of being called names because I follow the rules of courtesy, you know?


----------



## Darian

Indigo09 said:
			
		

> I wouldn't classify this story as a shock but more as funny and it was actually something my mom did. Last summer when we were at MGM there was this small group we saw as we came in(4 or 5 people) who were decked out in punk-ish clothes and they definitely stood out.  Well later that day my mom saw one of the girls by herself looking at some souvenirs, and around the corner was the rest of their group looking around, confused. So she goes up to them and says "Are you looking for your friend with the striped stockings? She's around the corner,"
> 
> The look on their faces as they said thanks was just great! Like they couldn't believe someone would've actually come up and help them. They were grateful and a little shocked themselves!



Thats a wonderful shock to hear about! Surprising people with random acts of kindness. Your mom is an angel!


----------



## LuluLovesDisney

Indigo09 said:
			
		

> I wouldn't classify this story as a shock but more as funny and it was actually something my mom did. Last summer when we were at MGM there was this small group we saw as we came in(4 or 5 people) who were decked out in punk-ish clothes and they definitely stood out.  Well later that day my mom saw one of the girls by herself looking at some souvenirs, and around the corner was the rest of their group looking around, confused. So she goes up to them and says "Are you looking for your friend with the striped stockings? She's around the corner,"
> 
> The look on their faces as they said thanks was just great! Like they couldn't believe someone would've actually come up and help them. They were grateful and a little shocked themselves!



That's a cool story- very sweet. And you know, if they were all dressed in Hollister, that might never have been possible. Three of my punk/goth students are the absolute sweetest, smartest, nicest kids I know.


----------



## Viori

GDUL said:
			
		

> I didn't see anything on the dogs stating that they were in training.  The people walking the dogs weren't wearing any type of clothing from any organization either.  They could have been in training but I didn't see anything suggesting that they were though.  It was just odd to run into so many people with dogs on our last trip!



Service dogs don't all wear vests.  Many times they may wear a harness that identifies them as services dogs, or just have a tag.  My service dog was a Doberman, docked & cropped, and wore his vest all the time we were in public, not that we didn't get a lot of horrible attitudes from people. 

Service dogs do everything from provide balance, guide, provide help for hearing impaired, alert to epilepsy, diabetes, and a host of other disorders, and are also used for anxiety disorders.  Service dogs MUST be accomodated.  

V


----------



## Talking Hands

Viori said:
			
		

> Service dogs don't all wear vests. Many times they may wear a harness that identifies them as services dogs, or just have a tag. My service dog was a Doberman, docked & cropped, and wore his vest all the time we were in public, not that we didn't get a lot of horrible attitudes from people.
> 
> Service dogs do everything from provide balance, guide, provide help for hearing impaired, alert to epilepsy, diabetes, and a host of other disorders, and are also used for anxiety disorders. Service dogs MUST be accomodated.
> 
> V


It is amazing how many people will criticize you if you are using a service dog.  My friend and I will go out and go someplace and be told you can't bring a dog in here.  Well she is a service dog and we can and will bring her with us.  As you say they must be accommodated.


----------



## SnowWhite607

I got back last week and had to run here and read to see if I made the boards, LOL! Here are my top shocks/pet peeves:

1. People who do not move to the end of a row even after the CMs tell them. Its a 3D movie folks!! All seats are good ones! They stop in the middle of the row and then act like they dont hear the Cm talking to them and then I have to climb over them to get to my seat.  

2. Brazilian tour groups - we saw one and stayed far far away except on the HM and we had to listen to their shenanigans the whole ride.

3. Running over someone with a stroller or ECV. I also drive a stroller but I am very careful and makde it thru 11 days without hitting anyone.

4. People who are walking right down the middle of Main Street and STOP suddenly to check their bag, get out a pancho, take a picture, etc. Please pull to the side of the street! If they did this while driving, there would be a 50 car pileup!

The funniest thing we heard was waiting in line for the Figment ride in the Imagination thing in Epcot. A family came behind us (there were only maybe 10 people in line) and the DD said "is this the line for the monorail?" I could understand how she was confused, she was maybe 8 or so. But the father yelled "I DONT KNOW, I've never been here before either!!" I think that was the laugh of the whole vacation!


----------



## Disneyrsh

Viori said:
			
		

> Service dogs don't all wear vests.  Many times they may wear a harness that identifies them as services dogs, or just have a tag.  My service dog was a Doberman, docked & cropped, and wore his vest all the time we were in public, not that we didn't get a lot of horrible attitudes from people.
> 
> Service dogs do everything from provide balance, guide, provide help for hearing impaired, alert to epilepsy, diabetes, and a host of other disorders, and are also used for anxiety disorders.  Service dogs MUST be accomodated.
> 
> V



Yeah but if your service dog DOESN'T wear a vest, how the heck are we supposed to know he's special and you're not just some spoiled yahoo that thinks the rules don't apply to them?!!

I'm all for service dogs, I think the way they help people is fantastic.  But they NEED to be properly identified and certified.  

Our kids know that seeing eye dogs are "working" because of their vests and that they can't "play" with them.  

Heh, next time I'm bringing my big fluffy Standard Poodle (therapy dog Canine Good Citizen Certified, thank you) into Publix, and if they give me any lip about it I"m going to say she's my Boredom Prevention Service Dog.


----------



## Talking Hands

Disneyrsh said:
			
		

> Yeah but if your service dog DOESN'T wear a vest, how the heck are we supposed to know he's special and you're not just some spoiled yahoo that thinks the rules don't apply to them?!!


Well my friends dog wears a harness but not a vest.  Good bet if the dog has a harness as well as a leash it is service dog.  SHe also carries a card that indicates that her dog is a service dog.  We get questioned frequently when out.  You can't bring a dog in school, the zoo, etc.  Good thing we are used to it.


----------



## KJMAX1

In 2000 my DH and I went on our honeymoon to WDW for the first time. Thankfully this happened on the last day of our trip. Someone else on the DIS boards years ago was on the same bus....Anyway, we wait at Typhoon Lagoon maybe 30 mins for a bus back to CBR. We finally get on, and its PACKED. Another passenger told us to "Hold on for a real ride" and "this CM needs to be reported"....Evidently this driver had been driving around for awhile. Standing room only, and people with babies are standing its that bad.  The driver starts up, and proceeds to yell at us.....SIT DOWN AND SHUT UP. When the crowd starts giving her what for, she then says "How would you like it to be left at a bus stop? Move on back....For that we are now going to Blizzard Beach." So we end up picking up even more people at BB. After people are loaded on, told to shut up and move back, we get to a stop light, to which its clearly yellow, but the driver has no intention of slowing before coming to the light. I kid you not......15 ft before the light she throws on the brakes. People were falling over, I fell into a woman's lap. Kids were falling out of seats. She did this 3 times. We finally got to our resort and kinda laughed, but someone could have seriously gotten hurt, and I am sure that bus was over loaded. We mentioned it at the CBR gift shop to a CM, but I doubt anything became of it...He gave me a look of total disbelief.

Other than that we have seen naked kids, and people from Europe in a Speedo that was like 20 times too small for their package, and its hanging out...SOOOOOO NASTY!

We also had a group of Brazilian girls try to cut through a line once where we had been waiting about 2 hours to see Mickey. This family in front of us, and my DH locked arms, and wouldnt let them pass. There were probably between 15 and 20 of them, and the crowd was getting really upset. However, a CM never did anything.


----------



## Disneyrsh

Talking Hands said:
			
		

> Well my friends dog wears a harness but not a vest.  Good bet if the dog has a harness as well as a leash it is service dog.  SHe also carries a card that indicates that her dog is a service dog.  We get questioned frequently when out.  You can't bring a dog in school, the zoo, etc.  Good thing we are used to it.




Well, no, both my dogs wear a harness because they tend to choke themselves on collars.  I've got an american flag harness for both of them, and christmas ones.  Daphne has tags on hers that say she's a CGC, but that's not a service dog, and unless you're down under her chin you couldn't read them, anyway. 

I don't have a problem with service dogs, just that it needs to be more obvious that they have a job to do, not that they're companions.


----------



## Talking Hands

The harness and leash are separate.  Leash is attached to a collar and the harness has a very large handle which the user hangs on to it to be guided.  Her dog is a guide/hearing dog.  There is a label on the harness stating she is a guide/hearing dog.  My friend was one of the first deaf/blind people to be given a dog and is now on her 2nd dog and soon will get her 3rd.


----------



## Syrreal

KJMAX1 said:
			
		

> In 2000 my DH and I went on our honeymoon to WDW for the first time. Thankfully this happened on the last day of our trip. Someone else on the DIS boards years ago was on the same bus....Anyway, we wait at Typhoon Lagoon maybe 30 mins for a bus back to CBR. We finally get on, and its PACKED. Another passenger told us to "Hold on for a real ride" and "this CM needs to be reported"....Evidently this driver had been driving around for awhile. Standing room only, and people with babies are standing its that bad.  The driver starts up, and proceeds to yell at us.....SIT DOWN AND SHUT UP. When the crowd starts giving her what for, she then says "How would you like it to be left at a bus stop? Move on back....For that we are now going to Blizzard Beach." So we end up picking up even more people at BB. After people are loaded on, told to shut up and move back, we get to a stop light, to which its clearly yellow, but the driver has no intention of slowing before coming to the light. I kid you not......15 ft before the light she throws on the brakes. People were falling over, I fell into a woman's lap. Kids were falling out of seats. She did this 3 times. We finally got to our resort and kinda laughed, but someone could have seriously gotten hurt, and I am sure that bus was over loaded. We mentioned it at the CBR gift shop to a CM, but I doubt anything became of it...He gave me a look of total disbelief.



You really should have reported this bus driver.  If it happens again, try to get the CMs name.  If you can't, note the time of day and the bus number (it's on the back of the bus) and report it to a manager at your hotel.  
Not too long ago we also had a very not nice experience with a bus driver at wdw.  He picked us up after we had been waiting at TL for over an hour (no exageration) to go to POR.  We loaded and he started lecturing the whole bus about how in a perfect world it would only take 17 minutes (etc)...and just berated everyone for the entire ride.  Now, I dont normally complain about CMs but this was too much.  I talked to the 1st manager I found and shortly afterwards was called by a transportation manager.  When I told him what happened he was shocked.  I don't know what happened fully but the CM was probably reprimanded.


----------



## Viori

Disneyrsh said:
			
		

> Yeah but if your service dog DOESN'T wear a vest, how the heck are we supposed to know he's special and you're not just some spoiled yahoo that thinks the rules don't apply to them?!!
> 
> I'm all for service dogs, I think the way they help people is fantastic.  But they NEED to be properly identified and certified.
> 
> Our kids know that seeing eye dogs are "working" because of their vests and that they can't "play" with them.
> 
> Heh, next time I'm bringing my big fluffy Standard Poodle (therapy dog Canine Good Citizen Certified, thank you) into Publix, and if they give me any lip about it I"m going to say she's my Boredom Prevention Service Dog.



If you have a TD CGC dog then you Bl*&dy well know better than to take her into Publix.  If you see a service dog in a park, then it's the CM's responsibilty to check credentials, not yours.  Service dogs are trained differently, to do specific jobs for people who need them.  

It's especially discouraging to have people who know better treat service dogs and their owners with that kind of disrespect.   Your TD trainers (Delta?) would be disgusted.

V


----------



## madfordonald

This past April when DH and I went to DL we went to the candy shoppe near Pooh's ride (love those Krispie treats).  Two days later we went back into the shop to grab an early morning treat, well, the CM working there remembered us from the first visit.  I don't know, that really shocked me.  I just imagine all the people they see, let alone in a 2 day span and she remembered us? Too Cool!

That also happened on the same trip with a fellow vacationer. I first day in was during Stanley Cup playoffs and it was Anaheim against Calgary.  I was wearing my Calgary jersey in California Adventure, well, the next day while standing in line at the maingate (in normal clothes) this lady one line over asked me if the Flames won the game.  I said no and questioned her on how she knew me and she said she remembered me from the day before wearing the jersey.  I don't think I stand out in a crowd but something happened on this trip


----------



## maxiesmom

LuluLovesDisney said:
			
		

> Yes, since we're on the subject of courtesy, that reminds me of my little acronym. I figured I'd share it with you guys. Often when people say "You shouldn't cut in line" or "make multiple ADR's for the same time" or whatever, someone will say something along the lines of "Don't judge me!" and call the rule followers "DIS Police" or "Morality Police". Every time I remind myself of the little acronym I made- it keeps me from responding in a hostile way.
> 
> DIS POLICE
> 
> Paying pool user
> Obedient controller of self, children and stroller
> Lender of seats to those in need
> Intentionally honest about ages or numbers
> Canceller of unwanted ADRs
> Every year new mug buyer
> 
> We heart the rules!
> 
> I get so sick of being called names because I follow the rules of courtesy, you know?



Thank You!!!  I hate when people are mocked for following the rules!  I never understood why it is ok to post about breaking the rules, then turn around a make fun of people who tell you you are wrong.


----------



## chigirl

The starngest thing we saw was that little splashy pool/boat thingee in Toontown...this mom had her kids aged 4 and 6 splashing in there with their clothes on (fine) but then proceeds to strip her daughters 100% naked right there out in the open and changes them into dry clothes!  She was 100% American, so you can't blame it on foreign ways.  My DS, 7, was like, "That;s gross!" and my DD, 12, was like "Poor kids!"  What the heck?  I mean, take them to a restroom facility!

Also, about following the rules...I always do, but there are rule breakers who poke fun at everyone else.  It all goes back to entitlement.  These people feel entitled to get their way, no matter who they screw in the process...it's all Karma, baby!  It WILL come back to them!


----------



## phillybeth

Viori said:
			
		

> If you see a service dog in a park, then it's the CM's responsibilty to check credentials, not yours.



Exactly.  I'm not the fun police.  If there is a dog in the parks, I assume that it is a service dog, not that someone snuck in their precious widdle snookums.


----------



## SnowWhite607

Oh and one more - I heard a lady at the bus stop talking to her DD - "When the man asks you how old you are, what are you going to say?" and the litle girl said "I am really 3 but I'm going to say I'm 2 so I can get in free!" I was like


----------



## Darian

SnowWhite607 said:
			
		

> Oh and one more - I heard a lady at the bus stop talking to her DD - "When the man asks you how old you are, what are you going to say?" and the litle girl said "I am really 3 but I'm going to say I'm 2 so I can get in free!" I was like



Yep. They train them early in life to become criminals. God forbid a poor teacher would be allowed to tell kids that lying is wrong. Public schools are a values free environment after all. But having your own parents teach you to lie... thats unspeakable. 

I respect your strong self control. I couldn't have stayed silent. I would have made some snappy comeback like "yeah isn't it great to ruin your child's character & integrity just to save a few bucks. Thirty pieces of silver anyone?"


----------



## Daisimae

SnowWhite607 said:
			
		

> Oh and one more - I heard a lady at the bus stop talking to her DD - "When the man asks you how old you are, what are you going to say?" and the litle girl said "I am really 3 but I'm going to say I'm 2 so I can get in free!" I was like


----------



## Disneyrsh

Talking Hands said:
			
		

> The harness and leash are separate.  Leash is attached to a collar and the harness has a very large handle which the user hangs on to it to be guided.  Her dog is a guide/hearing dog.  There is a label on the harness stating she is a guide/hearing dog.  My friend was one of the first deaf/blind people to be given a dog and is now on her 2nd dog and soon will get her 3rd.




Well, that seems pretty obvious that the dog's a working dog-people really still give her problems?  That stinks.

Last shock we had in Disney were two tween age kids on leashes, being led by elderly parents/grandparents. 

 Kids behaved like any other kids their age, but wth with the leashes!?

Wait, no, that wasn't the most shocking thing we saw.  The worst we saw was people constantly changing poopy diapers right in front of us.  Twice on a bus in FW, once on the indoor playground in Mission: Space.  The lady sitting on the couch next to me at M:S then left the diaper on the bench and walked out. 

 Unbelievably gross.  We never did that when our kids were in diapers, we went into the bathrooms, changed the diapers, and for God's sakes WASHED OUR HANDS AFTERWARDS! 

 People have really gotten gross.


----------



## Disneyrsh

Viori said:
			
		

> If you have a TD CGC dog then you Bl*&dy well know better than to take her into Publix.  If you see a service dog in a park, then it's the CM's responsibilty to check credentials, not yours.  Service dogs are trained differently, to do specific jobs for people who need them.
> 
> It's especially discouraging to have people who know better treat service dogs and their owners with that kind of disrespect.   Your TD trainers (Delta?) would be disgusted.
> 
> V



Evidently you missed the sarcasm.


----------



## NC State

Disneyrsh said:
			
		

> Unbelievably gross.  We never did that when our kids were in diapers, we went into the bathrooms, changed the diapers, and for God's sakes WASHED OUR HANDS AFTERWARDS!
> 
> People have really gotten gross.




I agree with you!


----------



## ellebeegee

When we visited this past March, we stayed at Pop. Sort of not related but when we checked into our NON-SMOKING room it reeked of smoke. Knocked me over when I opened the door. Called the desk and they apologized, explained they can't control what guests do in the rooms -- that is understandable. Sheesh, after some of the stuff I've read here, sounds like smoking in the room is a minor thing! They found us another room and sent a CM with new keys and a cart to move our luggage, within 10 minutes. It was awesome.

Anyway, this trip went all wrong.     We got to the hotel about 1 pm and we were dying to ride Everest. It wasn't officially opened yet so we decided we needed to hit AK first to try to ride, then we'd have time during the next 4 days to try to hit Everest if we didn't get it the first day. I swear the ghost of Walt was haunting us everywhere.    We ALWAYS make MK our very first and very last park stops, and going to AK first, instead of MK, just threw us all out of kilter. We got tired too soon, cranky, feet and knees were hurting, by our second day. We got in late that second night; DH and DD took their showers and went to bed. I got in a steaming hot bath and tried to soak my aching self. This was at 12:30; we had stayed somewhere for EMH. I am about relaxed in the tub when I start hearing these weird noises from next door. It sounds as though someone is wheeling luggage all around on concrete  but it honestly sounds as though it's RIGHT beside me, and I'm in the bathtub. I listen and listen, finally haul myself out of the tub and DH is up. We open the door and there are 3 about 10-year-old boys scooting up and down the sidewalk/balcony (we're on the 2nd floor of POP) on skateboards! Honest to goodness, I thought I'd lose it. DH told them they need to get off those things and go inside somewhere and be quiet. We close the door, get back in bed, and here they go again. He gets back up and finds out what room they're in (right next to us, of course) and tells one of the moms to rein those kids in (not quite so politely). The moms were sitting up talking. These kids also left the top door latch in the "closed" position so they door wouldn't shut behind them, and they were in and out, in and out, in and out for EVER with that door just slamming on the latch.   I finally had to get onto the moms about that, too -- it was all hours of the day and night, for three whole days until they left. UGH. I don't know what the moms said about it; I just stated my piece and turned and left. I had nothing to discuss.   

I called the front desk about the skateboards (how dangerous is THAT?!) but they still were out from time to time. If my DD had stepped out that door and one of those hellions ran into her (or me, with my 80-year-old knees on my 40-year-old body  ) let me just tell you, I'd be seeing someone in court.

BTW, we have VOWED that we will NEVER do Walt Disney World any other way besides MK our very first and very last days!


----------



## tlmdisney

The shocking moment happened between my family and another family at epcot.  We had just eaten in mexico and were walking aroung the park looking for a place to veiw Illuminations (first time veiwing)  The trip was my whole family 13 in total.  well we saw a place big enough for all of us that and thought that a little pixie dust was happening for us.  Then out of nowhere an older man came up and start shoving me (i was holding dd age 2) saying that we had been saving the spot.  He and his family were on a bench about 10 feet from the gate our family did not see them.  We are not rude mabey not observant but not rude.  If the man had said excuse me we have been waiting here we would have apoligized and moved on instead he attacked me.  Not my dh my dbil or my df all who were not holding a child.  It was a little crazy I thought. 

Same trip again the shock was from my family at the princess storybook breakfast my dd2 threw up at the table.  kinda embarassing luckily she was fine for the rest of the day.


----------



## Corryn

I was on another thread, Best WDW Secret, reading about a proposed area of AK called Beastlie Kindomme (I think that's the spelling) and this woman, Maggie Parr, was in charge of designing an attraction called Quest for the Unicorn.  
Here's the link:
http://mouseplanet.com/articles.php?art=mg060711mp
It looks beautiful!  
Anyway, even Disney accounts for some "uncivilized" behaviour by their guests.  Below is one of the reasons why maintaining a live plant labyrinth would be difficult:

We'd also have to account for a certain amount of guest abuse, intentional or not. In Alice's Curious Labyrinth in Disneyland Paris, some of the plant walls deteriorated because male guests relieved themselves in the more private areas of the maze. Because that's usually not an accepted cultural practice in America, we didn't think it would be a problem in our mazebut we tried to plan for every contingency.


----------



## dwheatl

Disneyrsh said:
			
		

> Wait, no, that wasn't the most shocking thing we saw.  The worst we saw was people constantly changing poopy diapers right in front of us.  Twice on a bus in FW, once on the indoor playground in Mission: Space.  The lady sitting on the couch next to me at M:S then left the diaper on the bench and walked out.
> 
> Unbelievably gross.  We never did that when our kids were in diapers, we went into the bathrooms, changed the diapers, and for God's sakes WASHED OUR HANDS AFTERWARDS!
> 
> People have really gotten gross.



This reminded me of another DL incident. I was waiting for my DH outside of a restroom, and the father of a small child walked into the men's room and came back out pretty quickly, telling his wife, "Sorry, Honey, there's no changing area for the baby in there." She took the baby into the ladies room for the diaper change. When my DH came out, I asked him if there was a baby-changing area in the men's room, and he said yes, it was a nice one too, not just one of the fold-out things. I guess this  man was raised to lie so as not to be inconvenienced (like the three year old saying she was 2). It makes me so mad, because it's not like we moms live to change poopy diapers. Nobody likes it, you just do it because you love your kid.


----------



## cpthook623

This one is not really gross, it just shocked me.  There was a girl about 4 years old that was trying to ride the rockin rollercoaster.  when they got in the line a cm measured the daughter and said she was not tall enough to ride.
The father just kept arguing and screaming and going crazy all because the cm was trying to protect his daughter.  When the cm turned around to let another group go into the ride the father skipped everyone and proceeded in without the cm noticing.  Now what kind of a father is that.   If you truly love your kids wouldn't you be kind of understanding about the limits and height reqiurments.  



Another one is I saw a kid peeing in the fountain near the potc. Then after he left a little girl stuck her hat in the water to cool herself off.


----------



## FutureMrsC

cpthook623 said:
			
		

> Another one is I saw a kid peeing in the fountain near the potc. Then after he left a little girl stuck her hat in the water to cool herself off.



   

At least she didn't DRINK the water!


----------



## lyzziesmom

When I went on the Family Magic Tour in May, we stopped for a minute at the Cinderella fountain behind the castle. There was one family in our group who, honestly, I don't know why they took the tour. I knew right away when I saw the profanity on the dad's shirt that it would be interesting, and all they did the whole time was complain. At one point, the tour guide even took them aside to tell them they didn't have to finish the tour if they weren't enjoying it (!) and the dad said "No f-ing way am I going to leave, I f-ing paid for this f-ing tour, we're going to f-ing finish it!" And that wasn't even the shocking part!!

So anyway, here we were at this fountain, we stopped for just a minute and this family's son, about 9 or 10 years old, reached down and started pulling coins out of the fountain and pocketing them!! His mom ignored him, and his dad just told him to quit getting wet. I leaned over and said very sweetly, "Honey, you do realize when you do that, that you're stealing, right?" The kid looked at me like I suddely grew a third eyeball on my forehead, and leaned over to pick out another quarter. His dad grabbed his arm and pulled him away, yelling "Yeah, cut it out you little f-ing thief!" and the mom swatted the kid on the head then went back to ignoring him & complaining to the other parents.

With parents like that, it's no wonder the kid isn't a model citizen.


----------



## TinkerbellMama

tlmdisney said:
			
		

> The shocking moment happened between my family and another family at epcot.  We had just eaten in mexico and were walking aroung the park looking for a place to veiw Illuminations (first time veiwing)  The trip was my whole family 13 in total.  well we saw a place big enough for all of us that and thought that a little pixie dust was happening for us.  Then out of nowhere an older man came up and start shoving me (i was holding dd age 2) saying that we had been saving the spot.  He and his family were on a bench about 10 feet from the gate our family did not see them.  We are not rude mabey not observant but not rude.  If the man had said excuse me we have been waiting here we would have apoligized and moved on instead he attacked me.  Not my dh my dbil or my df all who were not holding a child.  It was a little crazy I thought.
> 
> Same trip again the shock was from my family at the princess storybook breakfast my dd2 threw up at the table.  kinda embarassing luckily she was fine for the rest of the day.



WOW!  I think I would have contacted security and asked to press charges, if he really SHOVED me while holding my baby!  Some people really need to cool off in jail to get over themselves.  All he had to do was politely explain the situation or even call a CM over if there was a problem.


----------



## gnome1b

agnes! said:
			
		

> ...which led to the family of line-cutters.  There were about three people ahead of them, they ask to join the others and what are you going to do?  It ended up being about 6 or 7 people who waltzed by everybody else...I like to thnk it happened because we were all too nice to have a throwdown  .
> 
> It made me appreciate all the competent line dispatchers at the other attractions.  Sometimes it's the simplest things that can make or break an experience.
> 
> agnes!



You know this happens to me all the time.
I am usually riding an attraction by myself, and I always get someone saying to me that they need to go in front of me to get with the rest of their party.
And it always turns out to be 5 or 6 people walking in front of me.
Whats wrong with letting me go in front of them and they can all be together!!   
You know I'm usually nice and let them go, but it really irks me to no end to let that many people in front of me when I can just move ahead myself and they'll all be together!

Brad in Ma.


----------



## agnes!

gnome1b said:
			
		

> You know this happens to me all the time.
> I am usually riding an attraction by myself, and I always get someone saying to me that they need to go in front of me to get with the rest of their party.
> And it always turns out to be 5 or 6 people walking in front of me.
> Whats wrong with letting me go in front of them and they can all be together!!
> You know I'm usually nice and let them go, but it really irks me to no end to let that many people in front of me when I can just move ahead myself and they'll all be together!
> 
> Brad in Ma.




If you're a single rider, wellllll...you could always sweetly offer to go ahead of the supposedly separated part of their group that's in front of you...then the whole happy/considerate bunch could be together  !
(Yeah, but that's not what they *really* want, is it.  What they really want is to somehow feel like they've somehow beaten the system and gotten ahead of other people in line.)

agnes!


----------



## BonnieA

Here's a shocking but nice (at least for me) surprise I had on my last visit. I was exiting Soarin where the exit line passes under the waiting entrance line.  The entrance line was packed, probably a 60 minute wait.  If you can picture it, that line is up above your head (one floor).  
Well anyway, I'm walking out and I look down and there is a folded dollar bill that just landed on the floor in front of me.  I pick it up and look up at the line.  There was a bunch of teenagers that must have been bored and decided to play with money.  Well if I could have just handed the bill back I would have but there was no way for me to return the bill without tying it to a rock for weight to toss it up.  And I certainly wasn't going to wait at the exit holding up the bill and asking if anyone lost a dollar   .  So I just kept it.  I guess that will teach them not to play with money.  Too bad it wasn't a $20.


----------



## patsal

LuluLovesDisney said:
			
		

> That's a cool story- very sweet. And you know, if they were all dressed in Hollister, that might never have been possible. Three of my punk/goth students are the absolute sweetest, smartest, nicest kids I know.




That's the truth for my students as well.  Embrace the difference you might be surprised!


----------



## stevenpensacola

How about four bucks for a small coke....now THAT'S shocking.

I like the groups of kids who try to "skip" their way through the lines.....You can see them coming.  I usually will try to block their path and them inform them that they can wait in line like everyone else.   "We're just trying to catch up with our group" they say....Tough!  That does not give you the right to cut in front of everyone else who has been waiting in line like civilized folks.  

A few years ago, we visited Rock City near Chattanooga.  There is a section of Rock City where you walk through a cave and look at scenes from fairy tales.
We got behind this guy while in the cave who had the WORST BO I've ever smelled in my life.  He was big, he was hairy, he was wearing a tank top!!!!
I swear you could see the "funk" floating in the air. .  It was like an episode of Pepe LePew.  We wanted so bad to say "Hey buddy, you ever heard of a bar of soap?"


----------



## Darian

lyzziesmom said:
			
		

> When I went on the Family Magic Tour in May, we stopped for a minute at the Cinderella fountain behind the castle. There was one family in our group who, honestly, I don't know why they took the tour. I knew right away when I saw the profanity on the dad's shirt that it would be interesting, and all they did the whole time was complain. At one point, the tour guide even took them aside to tell them they didn't have to finish the tour if they weren't enjoying it (!) and the dad said "No f-ing way am I going to leave, I f-ing paid for this f-ing tour, we're going to f-ing finish it!" And that wasn't even the shocking part!!
> 
> So anyway, here we were at this fountain, we stopped for just a minute and this family's son, about 9 or 10 years old, reached down and started pulling coins out of the fountain and pocketing them!! His mom ignored him, and his dad just told him to quit getting wet. I leaned over and said very sweetly, "Honey, you do realize when you do that, that you're stealing, right?" The kid looked at me like I suddely grew a third eyeball on my forehead, and leaned over to pick out another quarter. His dad grabbed his arm and pulled him away, yelling "Yeah, cut it out you little f-ing thief!" and the mom swatted the kid on the head then went back to ignoring him & complaining to the other parents.
> 
> With parents like that, it's no wonder the kid isn't a model citizen.



You sure that wasn't Ozzie Osborne and his foul mouthed kids?


----------



## lyzziesmom

Darian said:
			
		

> You sure that wasn't Ozzie Osborne and his foul mouthed kids?



Oh no, at least the Osbornes are slightly entertaining. This family was MUCH more obnoxious.


----------



## Corryn

dwheatl said:
			
		

> it's not like we moms live to change poopy diapers.


Speak for yourself!!!!!

 Just Kidding!!!!!!  
But I can tell you that changing poopy diapers has helped me become "immune" to a lot of disgusting things. Even though, I think Daddies should be changing more poopy diapers!


----------



## Darian

lyzziesmom said:
			
		

> Oh no, at least the Osbornes are slightly entertaining. This family was MUCH more obnoxious.



That is so disturbing on so many levels.....


----------



## mommystieg

Whew! I finally caught back up  
We were having dinner at Boma in early June. I sent DH through the line with the older kids while I waited with the youngest. DH reaches the part of the buffet where there is pasta with meatballs--however, there are currently no meatballs. A CM brings a pan of meatballs to add to the pasta when DH hears a kid say "Hey dad, can I have some meatballs?" To which dad replies, "Sure son, take them all." Nice


----------



## Lizzybee

Darian said:
			
		

> You sure that wasn't Ozzie Osborne and his foul mouthed kids?



I think it were Ozzy she wouldn't have known any words he was saying except the "F-bomb".  There were too many words she could understand in between.


----------



## Flora Fan

cpthook623 said:
			
		

> This one is not really gross, it just shocked me.  There was a girl about 4 years old that was trying to ride the rockin rollercoaster.  when they got in the line a cm measured the daughter and said she was not tall enough to ride.
> The father just kept arguing and screaming and going crazy all because the cm was trying to protect his daughter.  When the cm turned around to let another group go into the ride the father skipped everyone and proceeded in without the cm noticing.  Now what kind of a father is that.   If you truly love your kids wouldn't you be kind of understanding about the limits and height reqiurments.



It just burns my cookies when parents become so selfish that they ignore the welfare of their kids.    Don't they realize the gift they have....don't they see the harm....

Ok...I'm putting the soap box away before I loose it.  BAD PARENT AWARD!!!


----------



## madfordonald

nurseypoo5 said:
			
		

> Ok i didnt see this but it happened to one of the RN's i work with.
> 
> She was at Typhoon Lagoon and was walking on a bridge....and a snake freaking bit her on her foot.  Yup a *SNAKE!*
> 
> The CM's took her to the infirmary and they asked her to describe the snake and when she did they said "oh dont worry about it, its not poisenous!  OMG.
> 
> Anyway her foot still swelled up really badly and she had to be off of it all that day and the next.  She was with her grandkids..can you imagine if your child was bitten by a snake!  They didnt even offer her a trip to the hospital.
> 
> They gave her NOTHING.  No free pass for another day, not comp, no nothing.
> 
> I tell you what if a snake bites me at Disney they would have one heckuva Psychiatric bill to pay for!  (not to mention a new vacation)
> 
> That still freaks me out.  I havent planned a water park trip this year



OMG...I know those snakes! In 2000, DH and I were in Typhoon Lagoon first thing in the morning. We were in the lazy river and I saw lots of these snakes in the water just wriggling around like it wasn't no big deal.  They were little baby ones. Owning several snakes myself, it didn't freak me out too much, I could tell they were harmless. Still, I asked a CM standing on the side of the river about the snakes and she said not to worry, they're water snakes and are not poisonous.
I can still imagine that it must of shocked and downright scared some people, though.


----------



## Darian

madfordonald said:
			
		

> OMG...I know those snakes! In 2000, DH and I were in Typhoon Lagoon first thing in the morning. We were in the lazy river and I saw lots of these snakes in the water just wriggling around like it wasn't no big deal.  They were little baby ones. Owning several snakes myself, it didn't freak me out too much, I could tell they were harmless. Still, I asked a CM standing on the side of the river about the snakes and she said not to worry, they're water snakes and are not poisonous.
> I can still imagine that it must of shocked and downright scared some people, though.



I *hate * snakes. I'd go on a snake killing rampage if I saw them in the water. It is irrelevent that the snakes are non-poisonous, *they still BITE*. Oh that is just too creepy!!!! Why doesn't Disney kill them all or relocate them to a furnace near you? First aligators, now snakes? If Disney knows about them, and _its apparent that they do_, if I or my DW gets bitten then Disney and I will be talking *NEGLIGENCE * in court. I'll *sue the pants off * that inconsiderate Mouse! 

And NO. The water park is NOT the snakes natural habitat. Outside the park, yeah sure. But in the park, they are _dead meat_. While Disney is at it they should be turning their local aligators in to shoes and belts and serving their meat up in disney restaurants.  Animals have ONE right, the right to be eaten.

At least at Disneyland in Anaheim things are more civilized. The worst thing you have to worry about is getting hit by a stroller. Of course the air tastes like acid, but hey, southern Californians like to see what they breathe.

_Snakes_... GEEZ!!! I just can't believe it! I'll _never _ be able to enjoy the lazy river again! Just great... float along in you inner tube and have some snake crawl inside your bathing suite and bit your buttocks or parts more valuable. Remember Kirsti Alley's encounter with the snake in House Guests? Think about that while you float down the river waiting for some lousy snake to attack you.


----------



## brack

Darian said:
			
		

> I hate snakes. I'd go on a snake killing rampage if I saw them in the water. It is irrelevent that the snakes are non-poisonous, they still BITE. Oh that is just too creepy!!!! Why doesn't Disney kill them all or relocate them to a furnace? First aligators, now snakes? If Disney knows about them, and _its apparent that they do_, if I or my DW gets bitten then Disney and I will be talking NEGLIGENCE in court. I'll sue the pants of that inconsiderate Mouse!
> 
> At least at Disneyland in Anaheim things are more civilized. The worst thing you have to worry about is getting hit by a stroller. Of course the air tastes like acid, but hey, southern Californians like to see what they breathe.



The only place that is safe from a snake is in a completely enclosed structure. No openings, no way out and no way in. Then you're safe.

Can you really expect Disney, or anybody, to "relocate" all wildlife from the outdoors? Florida is just one big swamp! There is no way that any court is going to rule against Disney (or anyone) because they neglected to remove snakes, alligators or bugs from their property. 

Just be careful .... it's a jungle out there.


----------



## Leash

Darian said:
			
		

> If Disney knows about them, and _its apparent that they do_, if I or my DW gets bitten then Disney and I will be talking *NEGLIGENCE * in court. I'll *sue the pants off * that inconsiderate Mouse!



Ok, I am sorry but I have to disagree with you. I am highly allergic to most bugs and spiders. So if I get stung or bitten while at Disney World should I sue Disney because they knew there were bugs on their property and they allowed them to remain.   
Flame suit on.


----------



## Syrreal

I would think that any animal that would fall/swim into that lazy river would die pretty quickly.  All the pool water areas (incl the lazy river) are so chlorinated.  It reminds me of the toads that would fall into DHs pool when we were still dating.  They would die in there and then we would have to fish them out.  YUCK!


----------



## Dopey420

Darian said:
			
		

> I *hate * snakes. I'd go on a snake killing rampage if I saw them in the water. It is irrelevent that the snakes are non-poisonous, *they still BITE*. Oh that is just too creepy!!!! Why doesn't Disney kill them all or relocate them to a furnace near you? First aligators, now snakes? If Disney knows about them, and _its apparent that they do_, if I or my DW gets bitten then Disney and I will be talking *NEGLIGENCE * in court. I'll *sue the pants off * that inconsiderate Mouse!
> 
> And NO. The water park is NOT the snakes natural habitat. Outside the park, yeah sure. But in the park, they are _dead meat_. While Disney is at it they should be turning their local aligators in to shoes and belts and serving their meat up in disney restaurants.  Animals have ONE right, the right to be eaten.
> 
> At least at Disneyland in Anaheim things are more civilized. The worst thing you have to worry about is getting hit by a stroller. Of course the air tastes like acid, but hey, southern Californians like to see what they breathe.
> 
> _Snakes_... GEEZ!!! I just can't believe it! I'll _never _ be able to enjoy the lazy river again! Just great... float along in you inner tube and have some snake crawl inside your bathing suite and bit your buttocks or parts more valuable. Remember Kirsti Alley's encounter with the snake in House Guests? Think about that while you float down the river waiting for some lousy snake to attack you.



I hope this is a tongue-in-cheek post.  Have you ever heard of the Circle of Life??  Maybe you should go see the show about it in the Land Pavillion at Epcot.  Jeez...  no wonder people don't believe that humans are causing global warming, even though the majority of scientists do.

OK.  How about this?  Would you prefer that the place were overrun by rats and other rodents?  Because that's what snakes do, they eat rodents (as well as frogs, etc).  If the snakes are there, they are there because there is food.

While we are at it, let's get rid of the birds!  They eat my french fries!


----------



## First timer

destinflgirl said:
			
		

> My sister and I went to the MNSSHP and we were sitting in the back of the castle taking a break near Cinderella's Carriage and a show was about to begin in front of the castler... Capt Hook ran up the stairs where we were sitting to go to the show.... well then peterpan ran by and we were like Peter Pan! Peter Pan!   and Peter pan said "Kiss me A**"
> 
> It was actually a very funny moment as an adult and a story my sister and I share over and over and laugh.... but If a kid had been around it would have been bad.




Oh man!!!  That was so hilarious!!!!!!!!  I know, I know - its an outrage and all but it had me rolling all over my desk at work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dwheatl

You'd think they could strain the snakes out of the lazy river. And yes, there are rodents too. We saw a huge rat at TL. I told the kids it was one of Mickey's cousins, but man, it was big and ugly! They need to bring in some big old  and maybe Rikki Tikki Tavi for the snakes (or St. Patrick if he's available


----------



## Darian

brack said:
			
		

> Can you really expect Disney, or anybody, to "relocate" all wildlife from the outdoors? Florida is just one big swamp! There is no way that any court is going to rule against Disney (or anyone) because they neglected to remove snakes, alligators or bugs from their property.
> 
> Just be careful .... it's a jungle out there.



No *Brack*, I don't expect Disney to relocate *all * the _bugs_, though they do a good job killing them by spraying Malithion and a variety of other pesticides daily which help keep the mosquitos and biting flies under control. I expect them to do the same with other pests. I expect Disney to kill the snakes and the aligators found on their property. Now if Disney could do something about getting your ankles bruised by strollers, that would be something!

It is perfectly reasonable to expect one to be safe from carnivores and biting reptiles. A mosquito bite is one thing, a trivial problem. But getting your leg torn off by aligators which the Disney company _knows _ are there yet does nothing about is _negligence_. Getting bitten by a snake and having your vacation ruined is a serious issue. The person can suffer a loss worth thousands of dollars. (cost of the room, food, wasted park tickets etc.) When Disney _knows _ the snakes are there yet does nothing to remove this present danger to their guests it too is active _negligence_. For which they should face the legal consequences of their lack of concern for guest safety.

How can Disney in good conscience rent water mice to children or to anyone, to race around in aligator infested waters?

If you were to come on my property and my dog rips your hand off, you would win the resulting lawsuit. It all comes down to having a reasonable expectation of safety. Being bitten by snakes or being dismembered by aligators does not pass that test. Not even in Broward County, FL. (Where the people who were too stupid to read their ballots in the 2000 election)


----------



## Darian

Leash said:
			
		

> Ok, I am sorry but I have to disagree with you. I am highly allergic to most bugs and spiders. So if I get stung or bitten while at Disney World should I sue Disney because they knew there were bugs on their property and they allowed them to remain.
> Flame suit on.



Nah, I wouldn't worry about it *Leash*. And you certainly are entitled to your opinion. And I agree that it is a veritable impossibility for get rid of all the insects. But an insect bite is a different issue than being mauled by aligators or bitten by snakes. Disney can take reasonable measures to reduce the threat by those predators, but for insects? Disney already does massive daily spraying, so that is evidence they are at least trying to solve the problem. Removing the occasional gator is possible to do, but killing millions of insects would be another matter... pretty much impossible as you pointed out.

No flames from me!


----------



## Darian

Syrreal said:
			
		

> I would think that any animal that would fall/swim into that lazy river would die pretty quickly.  All the pool water areas (incl the lazy river) are so chlorinated.  It reminds me of the toads that would fall into DHs pool when we were still dating.  They would die in there and then we would have to fish them out.  YUCK!



Oooh *Syrreal * that really conjures up a gross image... all those dead frogs. Did they sink or did they float? The floaters would be easier to get out of the pool. And the frog urine... all I can say is.... eeeeeewwwwww!  We can only hope the snakes meet a similar fate.  It's still nasty to think about!


----------



## Syrreal

Darian said:
			
		

> Oooh *Syrreal * that really conjures up a gross image... all those dead frogs. Did they sink or did they float? The floaters would be easier to get out of the pool. And the frog urine... all I can say is.... eeeeeewwwwww!  We can only hope the snakes meet a similar fate.  It's still nasty to think about!




They float (luckily) but it was so gross!!  Once we didn't notice one in the pool and got in! I think that I actually walked on water when I saw it (getting out)  It was like a Scooby-Doo cartoon!  

I would think that the animals that fall in (snakes and whatnot) don't last very long.  They probably have the same fates as those froggies.


----------



## Darian

dwheatl said:
			
		

> You'd think they could strain the snakes out of the lazy river. And yes, there are rodents too. We saw a huge rat at TL. I told the kids it was one of Mickey's cousins, but man, it was big and ugly! They need to bring in some big old  and maybe Rikki Tikki Tavi for the snakes (or St. Patrick if he's available



*dwheatl*:  Did you ever hear the legend of the Disney cats? When the orange groves were torn down in Anaheim in order to make way for Disneyland, the place was crawling with mice. So the construction guys brought in some cats to solve the problem. The cats have now multiplied and are there to this day. They live in the vegetation all around the park. Some of those cats are darn big! I doubt those tiny water snakes could kill and eat a large rat....


----------



## sammons70

_"what I hate also is when a CM just ruins someone's day. Admittedly, that's rare, but it does happen. You'd think they had a way to "pull" CMs who are in a bad mood to a backstage location for the day."_
    Just last week, on a shuttle from Port Orleans to Epcot, a shuttle driver named Art stood up, used his intercom and said "hey, I don't want to hear anyone complaining about how full the bus is. If you don't like it, you should come in November when everyone else stays home." I don't know what prompted the driver to say this, I don't know if someone said something to him or not. Perhaps he was set off by passengers yelling "whoa" when he almost shut the door on an exiting passenger just a few seconds before he began his tyrade. The man sitting next to me yelled " We'll come when we want to, now shut up and drive." It was quite a shocking experience. I do plan on writing Disney about the incident.


----------



## Kyralyn

Syrreal said:
			
		

> They float (luckily) but it was so gross!!  Once we didn't notice one in the pool and got in! I think that I actually walked on water when I saw it (getting out)  It was like a Scooby-Doo cartoon!
> 
> I would think that the animals that fall in (snakes and whatnot) don't last very long.  They probably have the same fates as those froggies.


Wow, how much chlorine did they put in the pool? 
My aunt and uncle had frogs in their pool every day, and when it rained, they were all in there!  But none of them died.  My uncle would put the filter on and the jets would push the frogs into the skimmer thingie and we would fish them out and set them free.
We love frogs!  One year when my kids were babies (I'm posting under my daughter's name, I'm Corryn  ) we were inundated with frogs/toads!  Whenever we would take a step, a whole bunch of babies would just jump! When it was time to mow the lawn, we tried to collect as many as we could and put them in the baby pool....but I can't imagine how many did not escape the mower.  It was such a funny sight, though, seeing the mower push through "clouds" of baby toads!

Oh, sorry, that's right...shocking things at Disney....


----------



## zoomsharedisney

Deebo said:
			
		

> YUUUCCCKKK!!!!!!!!
> The more I read, the more I am convinced that people should have to pass a test before being allowed to reproduce.



I couldn't agree more!


----------



## Disneyrsh

I'm sure the Ice Age is all the republicans' fault.

  A layer of ice 1 mile thick covered the entire northeast for centuries. 

 Definitely caused by man.  Oops, wait, they were all living in caves.  

Krakatoa caused more atmospheric pollution than all the industrial pollutants produced in the last century.  

Mother Nature's one tough B*tch, and driving around in a Prius isn't going to make one noodle of difference, in the big picture.

Just my luddite opinion...

Oops, really OT.  What was I thinking...

We had Chewbacca yell at us once when he was walking by in MGM and we asked if we could have our picture taken.  Sheesh, they really ARE bad tempered...Let The Wookie Win, I murmured.


----------



## Darian

Yookeroo said:
			
		

> You really shouldn't go around spouting out this sort of misinformation. It's not responsible. "Social agenda"? What social agenda is pretty much every (non wingnut) scientist pushing? Does global warming promote gay marriage? Flag burning? Stem cell research? Separation of church & state?



My dear *Yookeroo*, disagreeing with your "science" is not _irresponsible_. And that isn't a particularly nice thing to say. The expression of different points of view on a scientific topic is covered under the concept of "free speech." 

Though the idea of allowing people to disagree with you may gall you, I personally find that sort of politically correct censorship far more repulsive and hypocritical. Perhaps we can just agree to disagree. I won't call you a left wing nutjob eco-twinki nazi and you can refrain from calling me a right wing gun toting psycho irresponsible earth rapist. We can discuss the fine points of climate change over a cold draft at the Rose and Crown. I would understand if you opted to drink your beer _warm_...   but thats fine by me. I'll even buy the first round.

My intent here is not to be abrasive, but conciliatory - as _we are all fans of things Disney._ I would kindly like to point out that you have done what other  supporters of the global warming point of view often do. They don't respond to the _science _ of the argument, rather they vilify all scientists who disagree with them -- calling them "irresponsible" or "wing-nuts" and make sure they are discredited or lose their funding. They don't tolerate dissent well. I'm sure that was not your intention, but regretfully the result is the same.

I honestly do not believe there is any need to worry about WDW being submerged by rising oceans in the next few centuries, if ever. If it's not over-run by aligators and snakes before then. I'm sure you are sincere in your point of view about global warming. I do think a nuclear exchange with Russia, China, North Korea and Iran (all aimed at the US) is a far more likely potential cause of our demise.

Whats *shocking * at WDW? *My BAR TAB at the Rose and Crown!!! * Yipes after buying half of the people on the DIS beers I'm gonna have to take out a second mortgage on my house!


----------



## UrsulasShadow

I want to join you for that brewski at the R&C, and have a wonderful conversation about global warming, humans involvement (or non-involvement) in it, and the undeniable melting of the ice caps (which does happen periodically).


----------



## NC State

Disneyrsh said:
			
		

> I'm sure the Ice Age is all the republicans' fault.
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Sure, blame it ALL on us


----------



## Ride Junkie

That's bizarre, I've never seen any snakes at WDW.  I can't believe that someone actually got bitten!  Eek!  Anyway, I'm one on those "weirdos" who doesn't mind snakes (as long as they aren't poisonous) and have had them as pets.  I don't mind snakes, rats, or spiders...but I'm terrified of praying mantises.   

I guess the shocking thing for me is that I've never seen anyone pee in the bushes (or fountains), make a full meal out of condiments, or push other people's kids to the ground to wake up Tink first.  I'm keeping my eyes open next time we go!!   

Have fun.


----------



## WeluvDisney2

Thanks for getting back on topic!


----------



## Dis-Wiz

When we were on our way to the lobby at the Grand Floridian, we passed by a mother duck and her cute little ducklings, and there were kids chasing all of the ducklings around the grass.   Then, one of the poor little ducklings fell into a drain. Immediately after, a few CMs came out and started calling for the duckling, luring it towards them to get it out. While the CMs were doing this, the little children persisted at going after the ducks. The CMs soon at to tell all of the guests to clear the area so that they could bring the duckling to safety. We were at the lobby doors watching all of this and could not believe the carelessness of the parents of these children.   

The duckling was eventually taken out of the drain and reunited with it's family, who was quaking almost the entire time of this event.


----------



## Disneyrsh

But it's sooo sweet that the CM's rescued the duckling!  Aw!


----------



## Mouse-n-Mini

I don't mean to get started on the Brazilians...BUT  ... The one and only time we stayed at the all-star (never again!), the place was crawling with Brazilian tour groups.  1st..we were kept up super late because the brazilian teens were in the hallways skipping, running, jumping, talking loudly, showing us some PDA's, and so forth. 2nd...after a short night, we made our way to the food court for breakfast where the teens were cutting lines right and left, and when people told them they couldn't they did the "no espeaka english" thing.  Yeah right!  No means NO in any language!  Anyways...we FINALLY got our breakfast, got our refillable mugs full and sat down.  We got up, walked a few feet from the table to grab napkins, spoons and whatnot, and 2 brazilian girls came over to our table and stole all of our mugs in plain sight!    My mom approached them and told them she'd seen what they had done and demanded our mugs back.  The adult tour group guide told the girls to give the mugs back to us, but weren't repremanded beyond that.  Besides that, the parks were just full of these tour groups, stomping and cheering and hoisting their national flag.  For pete's sake, I hope we don't have a repeat of that next summer!


----------



## babynurse1

I'll tell you what shocked me one year at Disney.  I was 5 1/2 mos. pregnant with my very large unborn child.  I also had two small children and two strollers.  My DH and I boarded the bus, but we got seperated as everyone rushed on.  He ended up being on the back of the bus with dd and stroller and I ended up on front of bus with ds, stroller, and dfetus.    Well you think someone would let the pregnant lady with the kid and the stroller have a seat.  But NOOOOO, healthy bodied men, women and teenagers just sat there and would not make eye contact.  Finally, an elderly lady offered me a seat, but I said absolutely not.  She didn't look too steady as it was.
Through the course of the ride, my ds wanted me to hold him, so I set the stroller down and tried to talk to him.  Well the stroller ended up bumping some guy and he gave me the dirtiest look and made some noise like "GEEZ".
Ok, now the hormone crazed lady had had enough.  I said loudly "I cant believe how rude people are nowadays.  If we were back home, 10 people would have offered me a seat in my predicament and now I cant even get one!"
I guess I made some lady feel bad, so she picked up her kid that looked about 5 and set him on her lap and said I could sit down.  I thanked her profusely and she gave me half a smile.  Is this the way it is in our current times?    If my kids are sitting and ANY adult needs a seat, I tell my kids to offer them a seat.  Am I crazy or is everybody else?


----------



## Disneyrsh

I offered my seat to a pregnant lady on the FW bus the last trip and she started screaming at me that she wasn't pregant!  Oops.  I'm usually pretty good about spotting plump vs. preggers, (having had two myself) but not this time. 

I'm now completely freaked out about offering my seat to pregnant women...


----------



## Dis-Wiz

Disneyrsh said:
			
		

> I offered my seat to a pregnant lady on the FW bus the last trip and she started screaming at me that she wasn't pregant!  Oops.  I'm usually pretty good about spotting plump vs. preggers, (having had two myself) but not this time.
> 
> I'm now completely freaked out about offering my seat to pregnant women...


----------



## njchris

Disneyrsh said:
			
		

> I offered my seat to a pregnant lady on the FW bus the last trip and she started screaming at me that she wasn't pregant!  Oops.  I'm usually pretty good about spotting plump vs. preggers, (having had two myself) but not this time.
> 
> I'm now completely freaked out about offering my seat to pregnant women...



If you think they are, don't say anything.. just "Would you like my seat?" 

No need to mention the perceived pregnancy... you just never know if someone will be offended or mad or whatnot.  

That being said... here's my story!

My and mine were waiting for a tram. I was first.  THe tram operator didnt stop too accurately, but it was still easy to figure out where to go. Well, everyone went everywhere and we didnt get on.

Next tram comes up.. im first in line.  A lady from 2 rows over cuts over and goes into my lane.. then everyone goes everywhere. I get on and some woman said that's her husband and kid next to me... I was a little miffed but felt bad for her.. and let her on and I waited again for the next.

I just can't believe how people are SO RUDE when they get on these things.. there are rows for a reason.  Oh well.


----------



## Dislifer

Ok, the most shocking thing happened to us last year while staying at the Polynesian.  It was just me, my dd (14), and ds (9).  We are just beginning to have dinner at Ohana.  As soon as the food began to arrive, my dd says I don't feel good...at all...can I go back to the room.  So, she had a cell phone and I told her to go ahead and I would get the waiter, pay up and follow her ASAP.  She left.  I was a nervous wreck that she was feeling ill and all alone walking back to our room.  So, my son says should I go and make sure she is ok?   So, I said..."yes, hurry up and catch up with her".  I still haven't been able to flag down our waiter and then I would have had to pay the bill and all this takes forever when your in a panic hurry.
So, I call dd on her cell phone and say ds is coming....are you ok????
WELL!!!!  The poor kid got out of the restaurant just in time she was throwing up by herself in the bushes walking back to our hotel room!!!
So, now she says she is back in the room...SICK AS A DOG!!!  I ask her if ds is with her...she says no!!!  UGH!!!!!  so now I'm really panic striken!!!
Well, THANK GOD he ended up back in the hotel room a minute or two after (which under these circumstances felt like forever) and I was soon there too!!!  These are the times you REALLY REALLY REALLY wish that there was another adult with you!!!

I would love to know other people's advice as to how they would have handled this situation...I mean if I made dd stay in the restaurant while I settled the bill...she would have definitely thrown up right there.  I guess if (God forbid) this happened again, I would send the 2 kids together.  

That was my shock I guess.  I mean imagine seeing a young girl by herself, at night, throwing up in the bushes at the Polynesian!!!!
What an experience!


----------



## Goobergal99

Dislifer said:
			
		

> Ok, the most shocking thing happened to us last year while staying at the Polynesian.  It was just me, my dd (14), and ds (9).  We are just beginning to have dinner at Ohana.  As soon as the food began to arrive, my dd says I don't feel good...at all...can I go back to the room.  So, she had a cell phone and I told her to go ahead and I would get the waiter, pay up and follow her ASAP.  She left.  I was a nervous wreck that she was feeling ill and all alone walking back to our room.  So, my son says should I go and make sure she is ok?   So, I said..."yes, hurry up and catch up with her".  I still haven't been able to flag down our waiter and then I would have had to pay the bill and all this takes forever when your in a panic hurry.
> So, I call dd on her cell phone and say ds is coming....are you ok????
> WELL!!!!  The poor kid got out of the restaurant just in time she was throwing up by herself in the bushes walking back to our hotel room!!!
> So, now she says she is back in the room...SICK AS A DOG!!!  I ask her if ds is with her...she says no!!!  UGH!!!!!  so now I'm really panic striken!!!
> Well, THANK GOD he ended up back in the hotel room a minute or two after (which under these circumstances felt like forever) and I was soon there too!!!  These are the times you REALLY REALLY REALLY wish that there was another adult with you!!!
> 
> I would love to know other people's advice as to how they would have handled this situation...I mean if I made dd stay in the restaurant while I settled the bill...she would have definitely thrown up right there.  I guess if (God forbid) this happened again, I would send the 2 kids together.
> 
> That was my shock I guess.  I mean imagine seeing a young girl by herself, at night, throwing up in the bushes at the Polynesian!!!!
> What an experience!



I don't know, when I was 14  I was doing a whole lot more then just going back to the hotel room of a resort on my own. I could understand if it was your 9 year old but 14 seems old enough to me to walk back to the room sick or not. Then again, I was raised in the inner city and had my house key sewn into my uniform when I was 10 because my mom worked full time so I may not be the best advice giver in these scenarios because I was by no means a coddled child.


----------



## Yookeroo

Darian said:
			
		

> My dear *Yookeroo*, disagreeing with your "science" is not _irresponsible_. And that isn't a particularly nice thing to say. The expression of different points of view on a scientific topic is covered under the concept of "free speech."



Really? Will you next tell me the the sun rises in the east?

Anyone can disagreee with anything. There are those who deny the holocaust. And those who deny evolution. And those who believe the Earth is flat. Doesn't make them right.



			
				Darian said:
			
		

> Though the idea of allowing people to disagree with you may gall you,



 Don't quite know where you pulled this from. 



			
				Darian said:
			
		

> I personally find that sort of politically correct censorship far more repulsive and hypocritical.



Censorship? Politically correct? Don't know where this is coming from either. Nowhere have you been censored. And I have no idea what makes the idea of global warming "politicaly correct".

Actually, given who's running the country, the poliically correct stance in the U.S. for government funded scientists (in the U.S.) might be to deny global warming:
 Climate Expert Says NASA Tried to Silence Him 



			
				Darian said:
			
		

> Perhaps we can just agree to disagree. I won't call you a left wing nutjob eco-twinki nazi and you can refrain from calling me a right wing gun toting psycho irresponsible earth rapist. We can discuss the fine points of climate change over a cold draft at the Rose and Crown. I would understand if you opted to drink your beer _warm_...   but thats fine by me. I'll even buy the first round.
> 
> My intent here is not to be abrasive, but conciliatory



A condescending lectures on the 1st amendment is a real sincere attempt. 



			
				Darian said:
			
		

> - as _we are all fans of things Disney._ I would kindly like to point out that you have done what other  supporters of the global warming point of view often do. They don't respond to the _science _ of the argument,



What science? Of course, you've already poisoned that well with the claim that scientists only claim there's global warning for "politically correct" reasons. Kind of makes it easy to dismiss the arguments. You have failed to explain what the actual agenda is. And no, "funding" isn't good enough. Why do the "funders" want to find global warning? Why does everyone doing any funding of science have the same agenda? 

You want cites? OK:
Greenland's Ice Sheet Is Slip-Sliding Away 
Climate scientists Michael Mann, Raymond Bradley and Malcolm Hughes had concluded the Northern Hemisphere was the warmest it has been in 2,000 years. 
Arctic ice 'disappearing quickly' 
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2006/01/28/AR2006012801021.html 
The EPA



			
				Darian said:
			
		

> rather they vilify all scientists who disagree with them -- calling them "irresponsible" or "wing-nuts" and make sure they are discredited or lose their funding. They don't tolerate dissent well. I'm sure that was not your intention, but regretfully the result is the same.
> 
> I honestly do not believe there is any need to worry about WDW being submerged by rising oceans in the next few centuries, if ever.



Maybe not. Maybe it's not people that are causing it. But how resposible is it to dismiss what the people who have studied this closely are saying on the small chance that they're wrong?


----------



## Goobergal99

babynurse1 said:
			
		

> I'll tell you what shocked me one year at Disney.  I was 5 1/2 mos. pregnant with my very large unborn child.  I also had two small children and two strollers.  My DH and I boarded the bus, but we got seperated as everyone rushed on.  He ended up being on the back of the bus with dd and stroller and I ended up on front of bus with ds, stroller, and dfetus.    Well you think someone would let the pregnant lady with the kid and the stroller have a seat.  But NOOOOO, healthy bodied men, women and teenagers just sat there and would not make eye contact.  Finally, an elderly lady offered me a seat, but I said absolutely not.  She didn't look too steady as it was.
> Through the course of the ride, my ds wanted me to hold him, so I set the stroller down and tried to talk to him.  Well the stroller ended up bumping some guy and he gave me the dirtiest look and made some noise like "GEEZ".
> Ok, now the hormone crazed lady had had enough.  I said loudly "I cant believe how rude people are nowadays.  If we were back home, 10 people would have offered me a seat in my predicament and now I cant even get one!"
> I guess I made some lady feel bad, so she picked up her kid that looked about 5 and set him on her lap and said I could sit down.  I thanked her profusely and she gave me half a smile.  Is this the way it is in our current times?    If my kids are sitting and ANY adult needs a seat, I tell my kids to offer them a seat.  Am I crazy or is everybody else?




I agree with you. I always give my seat up to preggo women and the elderly and my DH does the same. We get really aggravated when ppl are rude and don't give up their seats.


----------



## Matt'sMom

Yookeroo said:
			
		

> Really? Will you next tell me the the sun rises in the east?
> 
> Anyone can disagreee with anything. There are those who deny the holocaust. And those who deny evolution. And those who believe the Earth is flat. Doesn't make them right.



Enough already!  This is getting extremely OFF TOPIC.  Please take it to a personal level and PM or email if you want to continue your rants re: global warming, or a lack there of.  OK?      

Let's return to discussing DISNEY now, shall we?


----------



## SnowWhite607

I must say that I was pleasantly surprised at the number of people who got up or put their children on their lap so me or my DD5 could have a seat on the bus. And yes, we do the same if it is a child or someone elderly or preggo.


----------



## WeluvDisney2

Matt'sMom said:
			
		

> Enough already!  This is getting extremely OFF TOPIC.  Please take it to a personal level and PM or email if you want to continue your rants re: global warming, or a lack there of.  OK?
> 
> Let's return to discussing DISNEY now, shall we?


Thankyouverymuch!


----------



## hayleypiesmom

We stayed at Pop last month, and I only had a couple of "semi" shocking incidents.... one was really more aggravating, and the other, I'm hoping was a misunderstanding on my part.


On our first afternoon, we decided to save our ticket and not go into a park, so we just rode the bus to Magic Kingdom, and then rode the monorail through all the loops, just to see the castle, Spaceship Earth, etc...

All was well, until we stopped at the Contemporary, and two young boys (probably around 12-13) hopped on alone.  They were so obnoxious!!!  One stood on the bar dividing the car-- neither one EVER stopped yelling.  At EVERY stop they jumped out, yelling at the CM at the stop, "Is this Magic Kingdom?!" At one point, the CM really got enough of them, and yelled back.  

They also asked us (as we sat there minding our own business) where we were getting off.  My dd8 said something like that we were just riding it around to look at things... they boy's answer was, "That's the dumbest thing I ever heard!!!"  We just ignored them (hard as it was) until they FINALLY got to Magic Kingdom.  What a long ride that was!!!

The other incident was at the Pop Food Court.  It was a pretty busy time, and my dd and I were getting two snacks with our dining plan card.  We apparently managed to get into the slowest line (I assumed a new cashier working.)  We were in no hurry, so it was no big deal.

The cashier struggled to ring up the order in front of us.  It seemed to take a VERY long time, but it finally went through.  Then it was our turn.  

Again, she had a TERRIBLE time with it.  She tried one thing, then another-- asked me repeatedly how many people were on my card (3.)  We were buying two snacks, so it shouldn't have been a big deal.... I'm a patient person, and I've many times been on the other side in these frustrating/ embarrassing situations, so I didn't think much of it....

The couple BEHIND us, on the other hand were no quite as patient.  I'm not sure why they didn't change to another register, but the woman stood there making sarcastic remarks the whole time.....

THEN, (finally to my "shock"   ) she handed her husband their dining cards, and said, "You deal with her." and took off with their huge trayful of food!!!  I saw her sit down and start eating.

Well, her dh stood behind me, for another minute, or two, and then he joined her.  I never saw either one of them "pay" for their food.  My hope is that they were honest enough to settle up later.... I have a feeling they didn't, though.


----------



## Yookeroo

Matt'sMom said:
			
		

> Enough already!  This is getting extremely OFF TOPIC.  Please take it to a personal level and PM or email if you want to continue your rants re: global warming, or a lack there of.  OK?
> 
> Let's return to discussing DISNEY now, shall we?



You're right. My apologies for the highjack.


----------



## a*lil*bit*goofy

for the LOVE OF GOD ! DISNEY shocking things. Not GLOBAL shocking things. Darian, looks like you owe another round of brewskies  ;o) LOL

Shocking? you want shocking? The last time i went to WDW my hubby would take pics of me by various places (ie mgm ears, castle, splash mountain, characters...etc) well to see these pics you would wonder where i was. whats that brown thing behind me? oh its the tree of life. ....whast that grey thing behind me in the distance? oh the castle! LMAO! he cut EVERYTHING off! LOL LOL LOL!


----------



## Corryn

a*lil*bit*goofy said:
			
		

> for the LOVE OF GOD ! DISNEY shocking things. Not GLOBAL shocking things. Darian, looks like you owe another round of brewskies  ;o) LOL
> 
> Shocking? you want shocking? The last time i went to WDW my hubby would take pics of me by various places (ie mgm ears, castle, splash mountain, characters...etc) well to see these pics you would wonder where i was. whats that brown thing behind me? oh its the tree of life. ....whast that grey thing behind me in the distance? oh the castle! LMAO! he cut EVERYTHING off! LOL LOL LOL!


Hey, Kerry, You're Lucky!!! At least you get a photo of yourself   During our vacations, I give my family the speech (and I have to do so often) :
 When I die and you guys need photos of me at my wake, or if I die when my grandchildren are too young to remember me, or if I die and you're old and you want to remember what I look like, you won't be able to, BECAUSE NO ONE TAKES ANY PICTURES OF ME!!!!   Mommy takes all these pictures of you and daddy, and daddy doesn't even care either.  That's probably because if I die before him, it will be convenient for him not to have any pictures of me around so he can get over me and get a girlfriend faster......I go on and on..  .

Well, then my daughters will start snapping or my husband will, but it is ridiculous that I have to go to such measures.  The Guilt Factor is one card that I don't use that often, but when I do, it works (with some reminding, of course!)


----------



## LinnyLinny

Well one of my big shockers at WDW's MGM Studios was when right in front of the sorcerers hat two grown adults around 21 or 25 start punching each other i was completely schocked with my jaw to the ground then one of the guys throws the other one on the ground and jumps on top of  him and they start rolling around while slapping and punching each other and yet no CM tell them anything like to stop they just stand there and look then walk away it was a big shocker to me


----------



## mitros

Matt'sMom said:
			
		

> Enough already!  This is getting extremely OFF TOPIC.  Please take it to a personal level and PM or email if you want to continue your rants re: global warming, or a lack there of.  OK?
> 
> Let's return to discussing DISNEY now, shall we?




I guess it will be up to a moderator to tell us if we need a cease and desist order.


----------



## crystalblue705

I have a few things.  We got back last week and had stayed 2 weeks.  The main thing is the way people would just stop in front of you.  My daughters were walking ahead of me when this guy in front of them stopped suddenly and assumed the John Travolta position( pointing upward) and at what??? Nothing was there that we could see.    Actually, could have used this for Candid Camera  to see how many people you could get to look up! Also there was this couple at the top of the stairway at The Land that blocked the way down. It didn't matter that people like us were waiting to go down, they were spread out at the top ,maybe wondering "Where am I,Who am I?''  They didn't notice that noone was on the stairs?  Hmm. Wonder why there's nobody on the stairs? Be back later with a few more.


----------



## WebmasterKathy

Someone called for a moderator opinion? Here it is:

The topic is "shocking things you've seen at Disney."

Political commentary is off topic for this thread. 

Carry on.


----------



## dwheatl

crystalblue705 said:
			
		

> Also there was this couple at the top of the stairway at The Land that blocked the way down. It didn't matter that people like us were waiting to go down, they were spread out at the top ,maybe wondering "Where am I,Who am I?''  They didn't notice that noone was on the stairs?  Hmm. Wonder why there's nobody on the stairs?


Maybe they thought it was an escalator and they were stranded.


----------



## crystalblue705

Here's another one.  We were at the Land again, this time at the Seasons food court.  I was waiting for my daughters to get their food while sitting at the table eating mine.  (I took priority that time and got to eat my food while hot. Yay)  I like to people watch so I noticed a few teens at the table in front of me and it looked like they were trying to decide what to do next, ? go get food now .wait till later,etc.  They get up and one of them stands still, while the others walk away, and starts reaching down into the front of his shorts and I'm thinking OMG what is he doing!!!  He was digging for his........fannypack.  Apparently he hid it in the front of his shorts so no one could see it,maybe he felt self-conscious with one,whatever.  I was going into shock mode while it was happening.  Whew! I wonder how many other people saw him that day and were wondering what was going to come out.


----------



## Darian

crystalblue705 said:
			
		

> Here's another one.  We were at the Land again, this time at the Seasons food court.  I was waiting for my daughters to get their food while sitting at the table eating mine.  (I took priority that time and got to eat my food while hot. Yay)  I like to people watch so I noticed a few teens at the table in front of me and it looked like they were trying to decide what to do next, ? go get food now .wait till later,etc.  They get up and one of them stands still, while the others walk away, and starts reaching down into the front of his shorts and I'm thinking OMG what is he doing!!!  He was digging for his........fannypack.  Apparently he hid it in the front of his shorts so no one could see it,maybe he felt self-conscious with one,whatever.  I was going into shock mode while it was happening.  Whew! I wonder how many other people saw him that day and were wondering what was going to come out.



Oh that is hysterical!!! I can just imagine the looks on the faces of people watching... "Dear Lord Martha, what is that guy pulling out of his pants?!?!?!"


----------



## Darian

crystalblue705 said:
			
		

> I have a few things.  We got back last week and had stayed 2 weeks.  The main thing is the way people would just stop in front of you.  My daughters were walking ahead of me when this guy in front of them stopped suddenly and assumed the John Travolta position( pointing upward) and at what??? Nothing was there that we could see.    Actually, could have used this for Candid Camera  to see how many people you could get to look up! Also there was this couple at the top of the stairway at The Land that blocked the way down. It didn't matter that people like us were waiting to go down, they were spread out at the top ,maybe wondering "Where am I,Who am I?''  They didn't notice that noone was on the stairs?  Hmm. Wonder why there's nobody on the stairs? Be back later with a few more.



Oh *crystalblue705*!!!!! YOU got to STAY at WDW for TWO WEEKS?!?!? That is *shockingly * wonderful!  I am _soooo _ jealous!!!!! I bet you had a _great _ time!


----------



## crystalblue705

Hi Darian.  Yes we had a wonderful time. Actually, I manuvered a couple of extra days from work and had 16 days there.  Tried for 3 weeks and I got the look.    Took what I could get.  We drive down from CT so I needed the extra time for that but they don't know that we drove straight thru so we could be there ASAP.  Yahoo!!!!  Works for me and I'll probably do the same next year. Seems like some people at work are getting the Disney  "I wanna go"  even my boss because I always have everything so organized and make it seem so simple. I got a million  questions when I got back.  Hey, as long as they don't go the same time as I do. Definitely not a vacation from work if they're showing up in my world.


----------



## pampam

crystalblue705 said:
			
		

> Here's another one.  We were at the Land again, this time at the Seasons food court.  I was waiting for my daughters to get their food while sitting at the table eating mine.  (I took priority that time and got to eat my food while hot. Yay)  I like to people watch so I noticed a few teens at the table in front of me and it looked like they were trying to decide what to do next, ? go get food now .wait till later,etc.  They get up and one of them stands still, while the others walk away, and starts reaching down into the front of his shorts and I'm thinking OMG what is he doing!!!  He was digging for his........fannypack.  Apparently he hid it in the front of his shorts so no one could see it,maybe he felt self-conscious with one,whatever.  I was going into shock mode while it was happening.  Whew! I wonder how many other people saw him that day and were wondering what was going to come out.



I had a great laugh with this one.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## babynurse1

Darian said:
			
		

> Oh that is hysterical!!! I can just imagine the looks on the faces of people watching... "Dear Lord Martha, what is that guy pulling out of his pants?!?!?!"




     I can just picture a cute elderly couple eating there lunch and looking over.....  Thanks for the laugh


----------



## First timer

Dislifer said:
			
		

> Ok, the most shocking thing happened to us last year while staying at the Polynesian.  It was just me, my dd (14), and ds (9).  We are just beginning to have dinner at Ohana.  As soon as the food began to arrive, my dd says I don't feel good...at all...can I go back to the room.  So, she had a cell phone and I told her to go ahead and I would get the waiter, pay up and follow her ASAP.  She left.  I was a nervous wreck that she was feeling ill and all alone walking back to our room.  So, my son says should I go and make sure she is ok?   So, I said..."yes, hurry up and catch up with her".  I still haven't been able to flag down our waiter and then I would have had to pay the bill and all this takes forever when your in a panic hurry.
> So, I call dd on her cell phone and say ds is coming....are you ok????
> WELL!!!!  The poor kid got out of the restaurant just in time she was throwing up by herself in the bushes walking back to our hotel room!!!
> So, now she says she is back in the room...SICK AS A DOG!!!  I ask her if ds is with her...she says no!!!  UGH!!!!!  so now I'm really panic striken!!!
> Well, THANK GOD he ended up back in the hotel room a minute or two after (which under these circumstances felt like forever) and I was soon there too!!!  These are the times you REALLY REALLY REALLY wish that there was another adult with you!!!
> 
> I would love to know other people's advice as to how they would have handled this situation...I mean if I made dd stay in the restaurant while I settled the bill...she would have definitely thrown up right there.  I guess if (God forbid) this happened again, I would send the 2 kids together.
> 
> That was my shock I guess.  I mean imagine seeing a young girl by herself, at night, throwing up in the bushes at the Polynesian!!!!
> What an experience!



Why did you not just send her to the ladies room?


----------



## Becky_Boop

Here's one, not too bad, but annoying. We were waiting for Spectromagic to start, and we were in the handicapped section, because my mom was in a wheelchair. Near the time of the parade, they let anybody in there, including this very, very annoying guy. He was pushing me and squishing me further and further, just because he had to take his precious video of the parade. I ended up uncomfortably sitting on my mom's lap (don't worry, at least I'm a preteen).


----------



## Disneyrsh

crystalblue705 said:
			
		

> I have a few things.  We got back last week and had stayed 2 weeks.  The main thing is the way *people would just stop in front of you*.  My daughters were walking ahead of me when this guy in front of them stopped suddenly and assumed the John Travolta position( pointing upward) and at what??? Nothing was there that we could see.    Actually, could have used this for Candid Camera  to see how many people you could get to look up! Also there was this couple at the top of the stairway at The Land that blocked the way down. It didn't matter that people like us were waiting to go down, they were spread out at the top ,maybe wondering "Where am I,Who am I?''  They didn't notice that noone was on the stairs?  Hmm. Wonder why there's nobody on the stairs? Be back later with a few more.



I have to apologize, because I've DONE this at WDW! 

 Apparently I am unable to think or make decisions and move my feet along in a proper manner!  (follows the lines of can't walk and chew gum)

I think mostly what happens is people aren't used to being in such huge crowds; in normal life, if you stop a minute to think things through you don't have a 100 bajillion people behind you   .


----------



## Darian

Disneyrsh said:
			
		

> I have to apologize, because I've DONE this at WDW!
> 
> Apparently I am unable to think or make decisions and move my feet along in a proper manner!  (follows the lines of can't walk and chew gum)
> 
> I think mostly what happens is people aren't used to being in such huge crowds; in normal life, if you stop a minute to think things through you don't have a 100 bajillion people behind you   .



Mea Culpa!  I confess to doing this as well. In my defense I would say that there are so many wonderful sights and sounds to take in at WDW that one's mind can be overwhelmed and your feet just stop working. This is especially true for us guys. Try talking to a guy who's watching tv... yeah like thats gonna work. I really try, I do! My wife tries to talk to me when the tv is on and I just can't turn my eyes away from those magic moving pictures......

So please have mercy on us guys who just suddenly stop and stare at something. Our brains are overloading... and need time to reboot. We must be running microsoft windows.....


----------



## mammoth_fan

Dis-Wiz said:
			
		

> When we were on our way to the lobby at the Grand Floridian, we passed by a mother duck and her cute little ducklings, and there were kids chasing all of the ducklings around the grass.   Then, one of the poor little ducklings fell into a drain. Immediately after, a few CMs came out and started calling for the duckling, luring it towards them to get it out. While the CMs were doing this, the little children persisted at going after the ducks. The CMs soon at to tell all of the guests to clear the area so that they could bring the duckling to safety. We were at the lobby doors watching all of this and could not believe the carelessness of the parents of these children.
> 
> The duckling was eventually taken out of the drain and reunited with it's family, who was quaking almost the entire time of this event.



We were playing putt-putt and a little boy started chasing a bunny with his putter. I'm normally a shy person, but I yelled across two fairways, "Hey! Leave that poor rabbit alone!" (DD10 said she was embarassed, but glad I did it.) He stopped immediately. I think we all need to speak up, especially for animals and children, when something or someone is in distress.


----------



## Hixski

I just remembered a shocker. Well not really. Just a kid doing what kids will do. We were riding the monorail and the kid next to us (about 8) was licking the window. GROSS!!! The mother looked at him and just let him keep licking it. 50 billion germs and he is licking them.


----------



## mammoth_fan

dwheatl said:
			
		

> I know I'm going to vomit. I know it's from poo kid, because I didn't have any morning sickness with my DD. So anyway, I have to think fast, because we're only ten minutes through a twenty minute ride, and my lunch is coming up. I quickly decided that in the boat was easier to clean up than the closed water system of the ride. I barfed on my shoes, finished the ride, and let a CM know when we got out. He told me it happens all the time, and they pulled the boat offline for cleaning.



Awesomely quick thinking! Kudos!


----------



## Rowlf

The only really shocking thing we've seen happened on our trip last September.  After Wishes, we made it back to AKL, went down to Mara, and placed our order.  We were all exhausted, so DS, SIL and I went up to our room to get DS ready for bed; DH stayed to get the food.  

A few minutes later, DH came in with the food with a strange look on his face, saying, "You won't believe what just happened to me!".  Apparently, he was in the elevator with the food when a guy, his wife, and two kids got on.  DH had already put in the card and pressed "5" - this family pushed "4".  At the fourth floor, the doors opened, and the wife and kids got off.  The guy stayed on and indicated DH could go.  DH had his hands full and was tired, so he just nodded in the direction of the lit "5" to indicate he wasn't getting off.  The guy started to follow his family, but came back as the doors were closing, yelling at DH, "What, you don't speak English?  What's your problem?"  

DH said he said, "I'm going to the 5th floor."  The guy gets on the elevator, rides up to 5 with DH, berating him the whole way, telling him, "Go back to your room with your boyfriend, @#$%^", etc.  The doors open on 5, DH gets off, the guy follows him, yelling.  (ETA - I don't get why he thought my DH was gay, but I *really* don't get why he thought that was an insult!)

DH stops in the middle of the bridge across the lobby and says, "First of all, we are at Disney World.  In The.Animal.Kingdom.Lodge.  I am NOT going to get in a fight with you no matter how hard you try.  Second of all, you are WAY off base and I have no idea what your issue is.  Go back to your family."

The guy yells for another minute as DH walks back to the room, where he opened the door and related what had just happened.

We have no idea what set him off.  Maybe because my DH was wearing manpris?   

Anyway, we told the concierge the next morning and they had the GM and the head of security there within seconds.  We appreciated the quick response and they promised to alert security that a potential crazy guy was in the hotel!


----------



## Flora Fan

Rowlf...It sounds like your DH is a level headed, calm guy.  WOW It's just unbelievable what will set someone off.  I sure hope he calmed down before he got back to his family.


----------



## raidermatt

Geez, that is bizarre.  The only thing is I would have been very hesitant to go back to the room with the guy there.  I wouldn't want him to know what room I was in.

I probably would have put down the food, pressed "L", told the guy I was going down to talk to the front desk, and asked if he wanted to come along or could I press "4" for him.


----------



## raidermatt

> So please have mercy on us guys who just suddenly stop and stare at something. Our brains are overloading... and need time to reboot. We must be running microsoft windows.....



I think we've all done this.  When I realize what I've done (and it usually becomes pretty obvious pretty quick), I apologize and quickly move to the side.  I have no problem when somebody else does this.  It is annoying when its obvious they just don't give a hoot though.


----------



## Rowlf

It was EXTREMELY bizarre and DH still shakes his head in amazement when he retells the story.  I wonder what had happened to him that day to make him like that.  Or, if he is just that kind of person, I feel sorry for his family.

Luckily our room was pretty far down the hall, so the guy didn't see where DH was going.  DH is the type of guy to already have calculated how he was going to take the guy down and neutralize him had he actually tried to start something.

I told him that if they had fought on the bridge across the lobby, people probably would have thought it was a stunt show and cheered them on!


----------



## Disneyrsh

Rowlf said:
			
		

> It was EXTREMELY bizarre and DH still shakes his head in amazement when he retells the story.  I wonder what had happened to him that day to make him like that.  Or, if he is just that kind of person, I feel sorry for his family.
> 
> Luckily our room was pretty far down the hall, so the guy didn't see where DH was going.  DH is the type of guy to already have calculated how he was going to take the guy down and *neutralize him * had he actually tried to start something.
> 
> I told him that if they had fought on the bridge across the lobby, people probably would have thought it was a stunt show and cheered them on!



I just got a mental image of your DH squirting the guy with Febreeze! 

 I'm sorry, I've been online waaaaaay tooo much today. 

Kudos to him for avoiding getting into a scrap.


----------



## crystalblue705

Disneyrsh said:
			
		

> I have to apologize, because I've DONE this at WDW!
> 
> Apparently I am unable to think or make decisions and move my feet along in a proper manner!  (follows the lines of can't walk and chew gum)
> 
> I think mostly what happens is people aren't used to being in such huge crowds; in normal life, if you stop a minute to think things through you don't have a 100 bajillion people behind you   .


Apology accepted!  Then you get the people in front of you who are going a little slower (because they can't walk and chew gum) and you plan on going around them ,passing on the left but it's almost as if they know it and they slowly  start bearing to the left so you can't get around them. By the time you get past them you are on a head on collision with the people coming toward you! They must have a sixth sense that you want to get by.


----------



## Lizzybee

Rowlf said:
			
		

> It was EXTREMELY bizarre and DH still shakes his head in amazement when he retells the story.  I wonder what had happened to him that day to make him like that.  Or, if he is just that kind of person, I feel sorry for his family.
> 
> Luckily our room was pretty far down the hall, so the guy didn't see where DH was going.  DH is the type of guy to already have calculated how he was going to take the guy down and neutralize him had he actually tried to start something.
> 
> I told him that if they had fought on the bridge across the lobby, people probably would have thought it was a stunt show and cheered them on!



This behavior is probably why they didn't mind getting off the elevator and leaving him to ride elsewhere.  Heck if he belonged to me, I'd probably be trying to lose him at another resort or better yet at Universal Studios.  Your husband handled it very well.  When there is one wacko in a situation, it doesn't pay to go off on them because you aren't going to change the fact that they are nutty as a fruitcake.  If you remain calm in a bad situation, you can always be sure one person will be calm.


----------



## dwheatl

Becky_Boop said:
			
		

> Here's one, not too bad, but annoying. We were waiting for Spectromagic to start, and we were in the handicapped section, because my mom was in a wheelchair. Near the time of the parade, they let anybody in there, including this very, very annoying guy. He was pushing me and squishing me further and further, just because he had to take his precious video of the parade. I ended up uncomfortably sitting on my mom's lap (don't worry, at least I'm a preteen).


Becky, I'm sure you're a sweet girl, so this would never occur to you. I'm a bitter middle aged woman, and this is what I do when people are nuisances with their video cameras. Talk very loudly about how obnoxious they are. For example, "Boy that guy with the camera is rude. He's squishing little kids and blocking the view of people in wheelchairs. What's wrong with him, anyway?" All of this will be on his home movies for eternity, so everyone forced to watch them will know what a jerk he is.


----------



## scrapbookworm

Rowlf said:
			
		

> The only really shocking thing we've seen happened on our trip last September.  After Wishes, we made it back to AKL, went down to Mara, and placed our order.  We were all exhausted, so DS, SIL and I went up to our room to get DS ready for bed; DH stayed to get the food.
> 
> A few minutes later, DH came in with the food with a strange look on his face, saying, "You won't believe what just happened to me!".  Apparently, he was in the elevator with the food when a guy, his wife, and two kids got on.  DH had already put in the card and pressed "5" - this family pushed "4".  At the fourth floor, the doors opened, and the wife and kids got off.  The guy stayed on and indicated DH could go.  DH had his hands full and was tired, so he just nodded in the direction of the lit "5" to indicate he wasn't getting off.  The guy started to follow his family, but came back as the doors were closing, yelling at DH, "What, you don't speak English?  What's your problem?"
> 
> DH said he said, "I'm going to the 5th floor."  The guy gets on the elevator, rides up to 5 with DH, berating him the whole way, telling him, "Go back to your room with your boyfriend, @#$%^", etc.  The doors open on 5, DH gets off, the guy follows him, yelling.  (ETA - I don't get why he thought my DH was gay, but I *really* don't get why he thought that was an insult!)
> 
> DH stops in the middle of the bridge across the lobby and says, "First of all, we are at Disney World.  In The.Animal.Kingdom.Lodge.  I am NOT going to get in a fight with you no matter how hard you try.  Second of all, you are WAY off base and I have no idea what your issue is.  Go back to your family."
> 
> The guy yells for another minute as DH walks back to the room, where he opened the door and related what had just happened.
> 
> We have no idea what set him off.  Maybe because my DH was wearing manpris?
> 
> Anyway, we told the concierge the next morning and they had the GM and the head of security there within seconds.  We appreciated the quick response and they promised to alert security that a potential crazy guy was in the hotel!




It almost sounds as though this guy was looking to start a fight, maybe to try to sue your DH and Disney.  You know, like how there are people who will purposely cause a car wreck just so they can try to get a new car.  KWIM?


----------



## PaulaSB12

Not much of a shock I know, but the first time I was asked about my fanny pack I nearly choked.  Here is the best dictionary definition

1 taboo the female pudendum (pundendum the human external genital organs!!!!)

Still cracks me up now.


----------



## BionicEar

goofyernmost said:
			
		

> I am a city bus driver by trade.  We also cannot say anything to passengers but we do give a silent cheer to the other passengers that speak up.  More than once I have smiled when I have heard a passenger tell another obnoxious passsenger to shut up or get help or something to that effect.  Of course, that can lead to other more serious problems but when it works it is great.
> 
> _* People have no manners nor do they give one hoot about the people around them.  It is a very sad when you consider the direction the world is going in with the coming of age of the "entitled" generation.*_



Love that last part.  (I bolded & italicized it)  Amen... AMEN!!!!


----------



## daisy duck

jlieblaw said:
			
		

> The story about the father hitting his child was horrible.  Please report something like that to someone in authority.  If the CM doesn't do anything after witnessing it, report their inaction to a manager.  Florida has laws which require reporting child abuse and it can be done anonymously.  Our fear of creating conflict or of getting involved in someone else's problems should not matter when someone is being hurt like that.  I work in the legal system and constantly see cases where children are being exposed to all kinds of abuse.  If you can help just one child in an abusive situation you are doing a great thing.  Sorry to be so serious but that story just really shocked me.


also this is the law in Florida if you see somthing like that you are supose to report it or you can be in truble.


----------



## WeluvDisney2

A couple of years ago we were waiting...and waiting...and waiting for a bus to come and take us back to our resort.  My DS (then 4) kept asking when the bus was going to come, he was bored etc. etc.  I kept telling him it should be here soon.  While I was tending to my 2 year old, I heard an older couple snicker.  I looked over, and to my horror my 4 year old was MOONING them!      I pulled up his pants, had a word with him, and apologized to the couple.  THANK GOD the bus came before long.


----------



## phillybeth

PaulaSB12 said:
			
		

> Not much of a shock I know, but the first time I was asked about my fanny pack I nearly choked.  Here is the best dictionary definition
> 
> 1 taboo the female pudendum (pundendum the human external genital organs!!!!)
> 
> Still cracks me up now.



Here in the US, fanny = bum


----------



## LiteBrite

Darian said:
			
		

> And we must mention *LiteBrite * who protected her dad's injured leg from bestial children with a feral mother.
> 
> .....
> 
> Arise my fellow DIS'ers! Go forth and be courteous in the face of the rude and selfish line cutting hoards. We CAN make a difference!



Darian, I didn't see this till today, but I can't take credit for this - I only commented that I agreed with you about how shocking this incident was.  However, I definitely would have done something about it had it really been my Dad!

I did yell at people in the interest of public safety at WDW once.  This happened at the TTA in the MK - I was coming up the moving sidewalk to the top with my elderly mom, and there was some sort of hold up at the top.  For whatever reason, the CMs were not loading people on the ride.  However, they did not stop the moving sidewalk, so a huge log jam of people was forming at the top.  I could tell that soon, with the people coming up behind (who couldn't help from being dumped off at the top), people were going to start being crushed and knocked to the ground soon, so I yelled at the top of my lungs that "You people need to move out of the way RIGHT NOW!!!".  I got some startled looks from the crowd, but they moved just enough to avert disaster, and the clueless CMs working the attraction woke up and rushed to turn off the moving sidewalk.

Is that enough to qualify me for membership?


----------



## Mulan'sMom

PaulaSB12 said:
			
		

> Not much of a shock I know, but the first time I was asked about my fanny pack I nearly choked.  Here is the best dictionary definition
> 
> 1 taboo the female pudendum (pundendum the human external genital organs!!!!)
> 
> Still cracks me up now.



One of the funniest stories I've ever heard had to do with a woman from the US who was vacationing in the U.K. She realized that she'd forgotten her fanny pack at home, so she went to a store on the first day of vacation and asked the clerk where she could find one. The clerk pondered for a minute, then reached below the counter and handed her a box of tampons.


----------



## snusnu

Disneyrsh said:
			
		

> Mother Nature's one tough B*tch, and driving around in a Prius isn't going to make one noodle of difference, in the big picture.
> 
> We had Chewbacca yell at us once when he was walking by in MGM and we asked if we could have our picture taken.  Sheesh, they really ARE bad tempered...Let The Wookie Win, I murmured.



Hoo boy.  At least driving a Prius won't cause any further damage, and industrial pollution and the enviroment aside, pollutants have caused a marked and dangerous increase in respiratory diseases in children in the last twenty years, and that should be reason enough to halt the further production of pollutants. 

And the second part was funny.


----------



## FutureMrsC

Mulan'sMom said:
			
		

> One of the funniest stories I've ever heard had to do with a woman from the US who was vacationing in the U.K. She realized that she'd forgotten her fanny pack at home, so she went to a store on the first day of vacation and asked the clerk where she could find one. The clerk pondered for a minute, then reached below the counter and handed her a box of tampons.



      

Owww... my sides hurt!   That is just too funny!


----------



## dwaters

Corryn said:
			
		

> . Even though, I think Daddies should be changing more poopy diapers!




This stay at home Dad has changed PLENTY of poopy diapers.  It will be weird when I don't have to change them anymore.  Thankfully, more and more men's room have the changing stations.  I was pretty surprised that Toys R Us didn't have one, considering how kid-centered it is.


----------



## dwaters

babynurse1 said:
			
		

> I'll tell you what shocked me one year at Disney.  I was 5 1/2 mos. pregnant with my very large unborn child.  I also had two small children and two strollers.  My DH and I boarded the bus, but we got seperated as everyone rushed on.  He ended up being on the back of the bus with dd and stroller and I ended up on front of bus with ds, stroller, and *dfetus*.



dfetus cracked me up.
All these hundreds of posts read and I've seen people talk about DS, DD, DW, DH, but dfetus is a new one.    Too funny.

I would have given you my seat.
I understand why people don't though, especially after a day in the parks.
It's exhausting (but in a good way).  It's so nice to just sit down.


----------



## ellebeegee

cornflkgrl said:
			
		

> 5. Indiana Jones stunt show--man sits in row across from us and removes his tennis shoes and sets them aside and then his socks and sets them aside and just puts his feet out to rest them as though he is in his living room.  At the same show we are waiting for it to start and I hear a loud clank and turn to see a man picking up a silver butter knife.  He has some sort of bread, a real napkin (not paper) and like 2 other utensils (real) and he has them on his lap and he is spreading something on the bread.  Who carries silverware in their bag???



Oh, my word! I was ROFLOL at that. That is insane!! But it reminds me of a (non-Disney) related incident. You know how some movie theaters are really strict (or used to be) about bringing in outside food and/or drink. It doesn't seem to be quite the big deal that it used to be years ago but if you're paying $9 for a movie ticket...oh, I digress. Anyway, DH and I were at some movie a few years ago at a theater inside a mall. Two women, apparently mother and 20-ish daughter, sat down with their shopping bags and hauled out a WHOLE, ENTIRE MEAL FROM OUTBACK! Bread, butter, salad, steak, drinks. They weren't very near me but enough for me to see what was going on and be distracted by it. I am very much a rule follower and try to be conscious of those around me; something like that will absorb my attention for the duration. I feel sorry for the people sitting close to them. We took DD, 6, to see Beauty and the Beast performed by the Atlanta Ballet at the Fox Theater in the spring. Four women came in LATE to sit behind us and got out....bags of potato chips to eat! I turned around and gave a serious glare at the first crinkle of the bag and I have to give them credit, I have never heard chips eaten so quietly in my life, LOL! Even though it was a stupid thing to do, I appreciated their consideration, such as it was.   

And DD and I flew out to the west coast to visit dad (working out there). Now, we had bought our plane tickets early and picked out two seats far enough from the wing so DD could see out the window well. We get on the plane and there are a woman and boy sitting there. I said, "these are our seats." The man sitting on the aisle across from her said, "That's my wife." I didn't say anything, but I looked at him and was thinking, "Yippie, why do I care, now get out of our seats." She looked up and said, "Our seats are in front of here. We'd like to sit here so he [hubby] can help me with him [son who was about 9]." She needs HELP with him? Sheesh. [He had no legitimate problems that manifested themselves during the flight, other than being ill behaved.] I was so ticked. They had already unloaded and spread all their stuff around. If they had just sat in their own seat to begin with and POLITELY ASKED when we got there, I would have been more than happy to let them; I just hate it when people ASSUMEmy generosity. (you know what I mean) The martyr in me acquiesced, LOL, but not without a lot of grumbling that people should just sit in the seats they pay for and let others do the same. I should have said, "Well, let your husband sit with your son in YOUR SEATS." The kid was bouncing, kicking our seats, pulling on our seats, you name it. Even my DD was commenting on it, and when she started talking about his behavior I said the seat kicking had to stop; thankfully it did. 

We've had airplane seats apart from my DH before and I would NEVER think of just plopping myself in someone else's seats. DH had someone get mad at him for not swapping seats with her so she could sit by her friend. He had a window, exit-row seat (more leg room) and she was in the middle of the center aisle near the back. This was a cross-country flight, NO he didn't want to swap seats. LOL!


----------



## LiLIrishChick63

crystalblue705 said:
			
		

> I have a few things.  We got back last week and had stayed 2 weeks.  The main thing is the way people would just stop in front of you.  My daughters were walking ahead of me when this guy in front of them stopped suddenly and assumed the John Travolta position( pointing upward) and at what??? Nothing was there that we could see.    Actually, could have used this for Candid Camera  to see how many people you could get to look up! Also there was this couple at the top of the stairway at The Land that blocked the way down. It didn't matter that people like us were waiting to go down, they were spread out at the top ,maybe wondering "Where am I,Who am I?''  They didn't notice that noone was on the stairs?  Hmm. Wonder why there's nobody on the stairs? Be back later with a few more.



oh i HATE when people do that! or they'll stop in the middle of an aisle in a store so no one can get around them and to the other side of the aisle


----------



## Tara

> If they had just sat in their own seat to begin with and POLITELY ASKED when we got there, I would have been more than happy to let them; I just hate it when people ASSUMEmy generosity.



Amen! About 2 months ago I was getting on a flight, a fairly full 737 with 3 seats on each side of the aisle, and some guy was in my seat. The conversation  went like this:

Me (polite smile, holding up boarding pass): "hi, I'm in 8F."
Guy: *blank look*
Me: I believe you are in my seat. What does your boarding pass say? (still cordial, giving him the benefit of the doubt -- sometimes stuff gets screwed up)
Guy: 8B (note that 8B is the center seat on the other side of the aisle)
Me: *waiting*
Guy: Do you want to sit here??
Me: yes, I do, thanks
_Guy gets up, lets me in, then sits down in 8D, still not his seat!
Guy proceeds to look around pointedly._
Guy: So you really want that window seat, huh?
Me: yes, I do.
Guy: Well, take it then!
Me: Gee, thanks! 

I mean, really!! The nerve to just assume he could have whatever seat he wanted, but then act surprised when I wanted my seat, and then act like he was doing me a favor!


----------



## Dislifer

Tara said:
			
		

> Amen! About 2 months ago I was getting on a flight, a fairly full 737 with 3 seats on each side of the aisle, and some guy was in my seat. The conversation  went like this:
> 
> Me (polite smile, holding up boarding pass): "hi, I'm in 8F."
> Guy: *blank look*
> Me: I believe you are in my seat. What does your boarding pass say? (still cordial, giving him the benefit of the doubt -- sometimes stuff gets screwed up)
> Guy: 8B (note that 8B is the center seat on the other side of the aisle)
> Me: *waiting*
> Guy: Do you want to sit here??
> Me: yes, I do, thanks
> _Guy gets up, lets me in, then sits down in 8D, still not his seat!
> Guy proceeds to look around pointedly._
> Guy: So you really want that window seat, huh?
> Me: yes, I do.
> Guy: Well, take it then!
> Me: Gee, thanks!
> 
> I mean, really!! The nerve to just assume he could have whatever seat he wanted, but then act surprised when I wanted my seat, and then act like he was doing me a favor!



What gives people the right???!!!  I mean your seat is your seat!!!  If someone asks you politely then it is still your decision.  Why can't people just follow the rules!!!


----------



## Kath2003

I hate people on planes who sit in the wrong seat. It's not like it's easy to move around once your on, it just creates unnecessary hassle.

I went on a train once and there were NO seat reservations in operation, although most people had a seat reservation ticket. For some reason, the train was not doing seat operations that day. It was a busy train but there were a few seats left.

This woman gets on and says to the woman in front of me, "this is my seat". The woman explains that there are no seat reservations in operation but the woman wanting that seat wouldn't sit down. "This is MY seat etc etc." The woman in her seat had a child of about three years old with her, and had been on the train for at least an hour. The woman who wanted the seat could have sat in any of the other seats (they were all the same!) but instead she wanted the woman and her child to move so that she could have that SPECIFIC seat. When the train manager came along and tried to explain, she still wouldn't have it.   Yes, if you HAVE a seat reservation and they're operating, you don't sit in someone's reserved seat. But, since they weren't operating, no one knew which seats were reserved and which weren't. Just SIT DOWN!


----------



## vellamint

dwheatl said:
			
		

> Becky, I'm sure you're a sweet girl, so this would never occur to you. I'm a bitter middle aged woman, and this is what I do when people are nuisances with their video cameras. Talk very loudly about how obnoxious they are. For example, "Boy that guy with the camera is rude. He's squishing little kids and blocking the view of people in wheelchairs. What's wrong with him, anyway?" All of this will be on his home movies for eternity, so everyone forced to watch them will know what a jerk he is.



dwheat---from one middle aged woman to another.......I LIKE YOUR STYLE!!  I never would of thought of this (okay - me + middle age = poor brain cells lol).   I would have used this at Seaworld with the guy and his video camera who 

1.  Did not purchase fish to feed the dolphins
2.  Practically sat his video camera on top of one of my kids heads to the point that I thought he was attempting to do something other than videotape as his body was just "looming" over my child.  (figures DH was at the Budweiser station)


----------



## Darian

LiteBrite said:
			
		

> Darian, I didn't see this till today, but I can't take credit for this - I only commented that I agreed with you about how shocking this incident was.  However, I definitely would have done something about it had it really been my Dad!
> 
> I did yell at people in the interest of public safety at WDW once.  This happened at the TTC in the MK - I was coming up the moving sidewalk to the top with my elderly mom, and there was some sort of hold up at the top.  For whatever reason, the CMs were not loading people on the ride.  However, they did not stop the moving sidewalk, so a huge log jam of people was forming at the top.  I could tell that soon, with the people coming up behind (who couldn't help from being dumped off at the top), people were going to start being crushed and knocked to the ground soon, so I yelled at the top of my lungs that "You people need to move out of the way RIGHT NOW!!!".  I got some startled looks from the crowd, but they moved just enough to avert disaster, and the clueless CMs working the attraction woke up and rushed to turn off the moving sidewalk.
> 
> Is that enough to qualify me for membership?



Welcome to the club *LiteBrite*! As a new member you will be entitled to pick up the tab for the next round of drinks!!!    And good for you yelling at those cattle standing around at the TTC. Sounds like you got the herd moving and brought some life back to the zombied CM's!!!!  

Can you believe the whole _not sitting in the correct seat _ thing? So many flights are so crowded these days that *no way * am I gonna risk sitting in the wrong seat and then get "_volunteered_" to deplane if the flight is overbooked. I've _seen _ that happen before, when its too much of a hassel for the flight attendants to move people around the plane, they just pick whoever is standing. ALWAYS insist, politely, on taking your assigned seat _immediatly _ upon boarding. Don't wait until the plane is completely full. Besides, you never know when the NTSB will use your seat location to identify your corpse in the event of a crash or fire. I'd like to be buried in the correct grave. Aren't I _demanding_!!!!  

I've had the experience of having some moron in my seat when I boarded. I don't ask them to move. I _tell _ them to move. Its _not _ an option for them. I do say "Please move, you are in my seat." I've had people balk at that, but then I just add... "do I need to call a flight attendant?" 

On United, especially Ted, the seats in the back section of the plane are about 2" closer together than the seat rows in the front of the plane. Not talking first class here, this is still the economy cabin. Remember, this isn't the case on _all _ their aircraft. But If I purchase a seat in the extended leg room area, there is _no way _ I'm giving it up to someone who purchased the really cheap seats and no leg room but now wants to sit where I am supposed to be.

Am I the only one who's sick of selfish swine flying on aircraft?  What's with people these days? Doesn't it seem like being courteous is almost a lost art?


----------



## Amps

cornflkgrl said:
			
		

> 5. Indiana Jones stunt show--man sits in row across from us and removes his tennis shoes and sets them aside and then his socks and sets them aside and just puts his feet out to rest them as though he is in his living room.



Ahahahahaha! That was sooooo me. My feet were killing me on our trip in May and my footsies came when ever I had a chance. On the bright side, they really didn't smell _too_ bad.


----------



## schlepsnort

It happened today at my 4 yr olds T-Ball practice..About halfway through the game one boy came up to his Mom and said he had to *go*.  So she started getting up to walk him into the nearby building where the restrooms are.  But no, the boy took off and ran to a small group of trees right behind us and proceeds to *go*.  

The Mom kind of looks surprised and then explains to the rest of the parents that he's used to going outside since they live on a farm.

Gives a whole new meaning to "What, did I raise you in a barn?"  

But what also bugged me, besides the weak excuse for public urination is that where he went was not a wooded area by any means and it directly overlooked a hiking path next to the river and could be plainly seen in all directions...and Mom didn't even really try to stop him!   

That was my shock...oh and not to make myself sound like a superior parent because the other day my 2 yr old turned around and told my 4 yr old to shut up...


----------



## Deebo

Darian said:
			
		

> ALWAYS insist, politely, on taking your assigned seat _immediatly _ upon boarding. Don't wait until the plane is completely full. Besides, you never know when the NTSB will use your seat location to identify your corpse in the event of a crash or fire. I'd like to be buried in the correct grave. Aren't I _demanding_!!!!



I thought I was the only one who had this morbid thought when being pushed to sit in someone else's seat!   

And yes Darian, I do agree with you that being courteous is a lost art.


----------



## Lizzybee

Deebo said:
			
		

> I thought I was the only one who had this morbid thought when being pushed to sit in someone else's seat!
> 
> And yes Darian, I do agree with you that being courteous is a lost art.



Nope I was in that morbid crowd as well. Only my thought was "what if some rude inconsiderate person sits in my seat and won't move and the plane crashes near some exotic country (not that I fly anywhere near any exotic countries) and the person in my seat dies so my family gets word I'm dead while I suffer in some makeshift hospital then wander aimlessly and penniless in an obscure village with only outdoor plumbing

(Is that a bit much  )


----------



## irisbud

I would be furious if someone was in my assigned seat.  No assigned seating (yet) is the reason I will not fly on Southwest (I am really small, so people seem to look at me and think they will just use 1/2 of my seat as well, I won't need it.  OTOH, BF is a big guy.  He grabs a newspaper, unfolds it and starts reading to make himself look as though he is taking up a lot of room.  No one sits by him.).

Now that I have finished all 238 pages, I have a non-Disney shocking moment to share.

We live in a really small town where everyone knows everyone.  One day we went to lunch at the restaurant (there is only one), just as we do almost everyday.  There is a REALLY big guy (X) who comes in.  I only mention this because his weight makes him kind of tip from side to side as he walks (I really feel badly for him).  On this particular day, my BF was facing towards the door with a blank look on his face while I chattered on (probably about Disney).  Suddenly he looked torn between embarasment, amusement, and disgust.  I asked him what was wrong and he just told me not to look at X, who had just walked in.  I asked why.  He answered that X must have a hole in his pants and also must not wear any undies because while the frank was still neatly tucked away, the beans were hanging out, and they were actually swinging as X walked.  I didn't want to look, but it was like a bad traffic accident.  Worst of all, it was true.  Finally X reaches his table (mercifully at the front of the restaurant) where he sits with his legs spread and not under the table, still exposed.  It was absolutly appalling.  What do you say, though?  I honestly don't think he even noticed.  We are dreading the day he decides to wear THOSE pants again!


----------



## Hixski

Darian said:
			
		

> Am I the only one who's sick of selfish swine flying on aircraft?  What's with people these days? Doesn't it seem like being courteous is almost a lost art?



Yes, darn it we are sick of them. Luckily my DH is 6'3" and about 265. He looks like a retired football player. Looks at people like he eats glass for breakfast. He doesn't but they don't know that.  Trust me nobody wants to sit next to him. Especially if they have already screwed up and decided they like his seat.

And for the morbid part. I would like to sit in my seat. Next to my husband. So if we hear those words....Assume crash position....I am not doing it in another row or across the aisle from him.


----------



## TheZeppo

> Originally Posted by  *irisbud*
> We live in a really small town where everyone knows everyone. One day we went to lunch at the restaurant (there is only one), just as we do almost everyday. There is a REALLY big guy (X) who comes in. I only mention this because his weight makes him kind of tip from side to side as he walks (I really feel badly for him). On this particular day, my BF was facing towards the door with a blank look on his face while I chattered on (probably about Disney). Suddenly he looked torn between embarasment, amusement, and disgust. I asked him what was wrong and he just told me not to look at X, who had just walked in. I asked why. He answered that X must have a hole in his pants and also must not wear any undies because while the frank was still neatly tucked away, the beans were hanging out, and they were actually swinging as X walked. I didn't want to look, but it was like a bad traffic accident. Worst of all, it was true. Finally X reaches his table (mercifully at the front of the restaurant) where he sits with his legs spread and not under the table, still exposed. It was absolutly appalling. What do you say, though? I honestly don't think he even noticed. We are dreading the day he decides to wear THOSE pants again!


I think that one might just take the cake.


----------



## badblackpug

I interrupted a couple "in the act" at the PORFQ pool!


----------



## LoriMistress

irisbud said:
			
		

> We live in a really small town where everyone knows everyone.  One day we went to lunch at the restaurant (there is only one), just as we do almost everyday.  There is a REALLY big guy (X) who comes in.  I only mention this because his weight makes him kind of tip from side to side as he walks (I really feel badly for him).  On this particular day, my BF was facing towards the door with a blank look on his face while I chattered on (probably about Disney).  Suddenly he looked torn between embarasment, amusement, and disgust.  I asked him what was wrong and he just told me not to look at X, who had just walked in.  I asked why.  He answered that X must have a hole in his pants and also must not wear any undies because while the frank was still neatly tucked away, the beans were hanging out, and they were actually swinging as X walked.  I didn't want to look, but it was like a bad traffic accident.  Worst of all, it was true.  Finally X reaches his table (mercifully at the front of the restaurant) where he sits with his legs spread and not under the table, still exposed.  It was absolutly appalling.  What do you say, though?  I honestly don't think he even noticed.  We are dreading the day he decides to wear THOSE pants again!


Mmm...sexy thoughts. J/K


----------



## Deebo

badblackpug said:
			
		

> I interrupted a couple "in the act" at the PORFQ pool!



YIKES!!!!!!  

What did they do when they realized they had been 'discovered'? Did they say anything to you, or just carry on?


----------



## Minnesota

First of all I am having a great time reading this thread, or entire ball of yar as long as it is by now. I was attempting to read every page until I had to go to work, unortunatly I just realised I was reading posts from 2003 and had 3 years to go before I was done. Needless to say I have to go to work sooner than that so I'm adding my story to the list and will be back later to read another year or two!

A few years ago my friend and I couldn't wait for our reservations at Mama Melrose in MGM - We love pizza and italian food so we thought this would be our favorite resturant in the entire resort. We have never eaten there since. Why? Just as our food was brought to our table a family across from us had an child maybe a year old start getting sick all over the floor. I know babies do this, no big deal until the child doesn't stop and the father simply stand the child on his leg patting it's back, almost like he wanted the whole resturant to see. A CM came over and began cleaning up the floor encouraging the parent to go to the restroom with the child. Said CM ended up getting hit with the child's projectile several times. The way our table was set up I had no where to look other than at this family if I even wanted to talk to my friend so I saw it all whether I wanted to or not. In the end the child stopped after about 5 minutes (no kidding) and the family continued to dine never having left the dining area. We were compleatly devoid of apetite and left after hardly eating anything. Our server gave us a free desert to take with us to fantasmic if we "could eat again" I really felt sorry for the one who got hit while trying to clean it up. The area reaked after that.

Minnesota


----------



## Darian

Minnesota said:
			
		

> First of all I am having a great time reading this thread, or entire ball of yar as long as it is by now. I was attempting to read every page until I had to go to work, unortunatly I just realised I was reading posts from 2003 and had 3 years to go before I was done. Needless to say I have to go to work sooner than that so I'm adding my story to the list and will be back later to read another year or two!
> 
> A few years ago my friend and I couldn't wait for our reservations at Mama Melrose in MGM - We love pizza and italian food so we thought this would be our favorite resturant in the entire resort. We have never eaten there since. Why? Just as our food was brought to our table a family across from us had an child maybe a year old start getting sick all over the floor. I know babies do this, no big deal until the child doesn't stop and the father simply stand the child on his leg patting it's back, almost like he wanted the whole resturant to see. A CM came over and began cleaning up the floor encouraging the parent to go to the restroom with the child. Said CM ended up getting hit with the child's projectile several times. The way our table was set up I had no where to look other than at this family if I even wanted to talk to my friend so I saw it all whether I wanted to or not. In the end the child stopped after about 5 minutes (no kidding) and the family continued to dine never having left the dining area. We were compleatly devoid of apetite and left after hardly eating anything. Our server gave us a free desert to take with us to fantasmic if we "could eat again" I really felt sorry for the one who got hit while trying to clean it up. The area reaked after that.
> 
> Minnesota



Thats like the scene from Monte Python's "Meaning of Life" when Mr. Creosote pukes in the restaurant. Oh the horror of seeing it acted out in real life. I can feel your retinas being to burn after viewing such a sight! My sincerest condolences...... GAGING...


----------



## disneygrl16

Not do much a shock but a funny story. At the HM at e-night these kids were bugging/making fun of the cast members throughout the ride so when we were loaded in the doom buggies the cast member didn't do anything at first, but as soon as they couldn't see him right before the ride he pounded on the doom buggy and scared them! They screamed, serves them right for acting like idiots in from of the cm!


----------



## FutureMrsC

As long as I've been reading this thread and commenting here and there, I can't believe that I've forgotten the most shocking (and hysterical later on) moment that happened to me at WDW.

I was 17 and my family (DM, DF, and DB-14) were staying at the AKL    We had heard from the CM that checked us in that every few hours or so you could meet at the fireplace and take a tour of the hotel.  It sounded fun to us, so we decided to do it.  

The CM tourguide that we had was probably 4 or 5 years older than me and was from South Africa... I adored the accent!  We went from display to display in the lobby while he explained the various artifacts to us.  I can't remember any of them except for 1- the "marriage baskets".  The CM was expaining that a newly wed couple would receive them filled with various things as gifts.  He also decided to begin to explain the whole marriage custom:

_ "When a man from my villiage finds a woman that he would like to marry, his fathers (male relatives) and her fathers (male relatives) discuss her worth in cattle.  Once they settle on an amount, the cattle are delivered and the wedding will occur."_

Then, while looking at my father:

_ "Sir, since I have decided to marry your Daughter, you & the rest of the males in your family should discuss her worth with my fathers.  (My brother's ears start to perk up at this... think about the Shel Silverstein poem "Sister for Sale"- Where the Sidewalk Ends) If you are not interested in cattle, we can find the monetary value of one cow and multiply it by what her worth actually is._

My brother ponders at this for a few moments... the other adults in our tour group were giving the CM and my family strange looks... you could just see the gears turning in my brother's head.  He says:

_"So... what's the going rate for a girl these days?  I'll take cattle or whatever you've got!"_    

The ending to the story: I got embarrassed and ran back to our room... my brother continued to try to sell me.  I ran through the lobby every time I had to go through it... now, looking back, it was sweet and flattering... and funny!


----------



## Ride Junkie

Deebo said:
			
		

> I thought I was the only one who had this morbid thought when being pushed to sit in someone else's seat!
> 
> I was thinking the same thing.  I guess you could say to the person in your seat:  "In the event we crash, it will be much easier for them to identify the bodies if we are in our assigned seats."


----------



## dwheatl

irisbud said:
			
		

> We live in a really small town where everyone knows everyone.  One day we went to lunch at the restaurant (there is only one), just as we do almost everyday.  There is a REALLY big guy (X) who comes in.  I only mention this because his weight makes him kind of tip from side to side as he walks (I really feel badly for him).  On this particular day, my BF was facing towards the door with a blank look on his face while I chattered on (probably about Disney).  Suddenly he looked torn between embarasment, amusement, and disgust.  I asked him what was wrong and he just told me not to look at X, who had just walked in.  I asked why.  He answered that X must have a hole in his pants and also must not wear any undies because while the frank was still neatly tucked away, the beans were hanging out, and they were actually swinging as X walked.  I didn't want to look, but it was like a bad traffic accident.  Worst of all, it was true.  Finally X reaches his table (mercifully at the front of the restaurant) where he sits with his legs spread and not under the table, still exposed.  It was absolutly appalling.  What do you say, though?  I honestly don't think he even noticed.  We are dreading the day he decides to wear THOSE pants again!



My DF, DH, and DB's all assure me it's next to impossible to have this happen and not know. Either X is childlike in his awareness of himself or the guy is an exhibitionist. I had talked to the men in my family about a similar situation because a friend and I were at a public pool and there was a guy sitting with quite a bit of brain showing, if you know what I mean. In fact, when we saw POTC II, I found the back of Davy Jones' head singularly distracting, because it reminded me of this incident.


----------



## Becky_Boop

I was reminded of this short one today. Something that was DISNEY'S fault. Yes, you read that right. DISNEY'S fault.

We were at WWTBAM-PI, and someone got the question that was something along the lines of, "What ocean surrounds antarctica?" The answer? The south ocean.  

I'm going to go swim in the south ocean and then take a vacation at Disneyland Paraguay.


----------



## a*lil*bit*goofy

WeluvDisney2 said:
			
		

> A couple of years ago we were waiting...and waiting...and waiting for a bus to come and take us back to our resort.  My DS (then 4) kept asking when the bus was going to come, he was bored etc. etc.  I kept telling him it should be here soon.  While I was tending to my 2 year old, I heard an older couple snicker.  I looked over, and to my horror my 4 year old was MOONING them!      I pulled up his pants, had a word with him, and apologized to the couple.  THANK GOD the bus came before long.




OMG ROFLMAOPIMP! I freaking love it! and i love the reactions that you got! life is too short to not laugh at funny things.  :O)    

And now I have visions of my 2 year old doing that....uh oh. LOL!


----------



## Timon_n_Pumba

Becky_Boop said:
			
		

> I was reminded of this short one today. Something that was DISNEY'S fault. Yes, you read that right. DISNEY'S fault.
> 
> We were at WWTBAM-PI, and someone got the question that was something along the lines of, "What ocean surrounds antarctica?" The answer? The south ocean.
> 
> I'm going to go swim in the south ocean and then take a vacation at Disneyland Paraguay.



Actually, the Southern Ocean has been internationally recognized since around 2000 as the world's second largest ocean (IIRC), and it does indeed surround Antarctica.

Strange, but true!     

Scott in MO


----------



## Becky_Boop

Hmmmmm... very interesting, Scott! OK, then Disney, as I have always believed, is BRILLIANT!


----------



## Todd&Copper

I thought of another one.  When I was 17 and DSis was 15, our family made our last trip to WDW and stayed at one of the hotels in the Disney Village (this was 1991).  DSis and I went down to the pool one afternoon, nad there was a really overweight guy wearing a pale orange/peach colored speedo.  Also, he had a LOT of body hair.  Anyway, he jumps into the pool (or maybe rides a waterslide in, I can't remember that part), and after he swam past us and started climbing the steps out of the pool, DSis and I saw that the back of his speedo was not lined!  Total, clear view of his hairy crack!  Thank goodness we didn't see him from the front - who knows if that wasn't lined as well!


----------



## apirateslifeforme

Todd&Copper said:
			
		

> I thought of another one.  When I was 17 and DSis was 15, our family made our last trip to WDW and stayed at one of the hotels in the Disney Village (this was 1991).  DSis and I went down to the pool one afternoon, nad there was a really overweight guy wearing a pale orange/peach colored speedo.  Also, he had a LOT of body hair.



This reminds me of a guy I saw at Wet 'n Wild in 1997.  He was a rather large man, wearing a tiny black Speedo that barely covered the goods, and he was COVERED in thick black hair.  I mean all over...arms, legs, shoulders, back, EVERYWHERE, except his face and neck (he did have a rather neatly trimmed beard and moustache, though).  He was a Sasquatch.  I shouldn't make fun of him, because it probably was a medical condition, but he was a bit scary.  And the fact that his gut protruded about a foot past the itty-bitty Speedo...well...


----------



## Darian

apirateslifeforme said:
			
		

> This reminds me of a guy I saw at Wet 'n Wild in 1997.  He was a rather large man, wearing a tiny black Speedo that barely covered the goods, and he was COVERED in thick black hair.  I mean all over...arms, legs, shoulders, back, EVERYWHERE, except his face and neck (he did have a rather neatly trimmed beard and moustache, though).  He was a Sasquatch.  I shouldn't make fun of him, because it probably was a medical condition, but he was a bit scary.  And the fact that his gut protruded about a foot past the itty-bitty Speedo...well...



And who says the Neanderthal man is extinct? Ha!!!! Alive and well and living at WDW!!!!


----------



## dwheatl

apirateslifeforme said:
			
		

> This reminds me of a guy I saw at Wet 'n Wild in 1997.  He was a rather large man, wearing a tiny black Speedo that barely covered the goods, and he was COVERED in thick black hair.  I mean all over...arms, legs, shoulders, back, EVERYWHERE, except his face and neck (he did have a rather neatly trimmed beard and moustache, though).  He was a Sasquatch.  I shouldn't make fun of him, because it probably was a medical condition, but he was a bit scary.  And the fact that his gut protruded about a foot past the itty-bitty Speedo...well...



We say a guy at Typhoon Lagoon who had shaved his legs, but missed about the last two inches below his Speedo. Thick, curly black hair. I was behind him, and did not dare to look at his front.


----------



## mytwotinks

I think that all of these speedo stories need a new thread...." have you ever been horrified!"


----------



## Lizzybee

apirateslifeforme said:
			
		

> This reminds me of a guy I saw at Wet 'n Wild in 1997.  He was a rather large man, wearing a tiny black Speedo that barely covered the goods, and he was COVERED in thick black hair.  I mean all over...arms, legs, shoulders, back, EVERYWHERE, except his face and neck (he did have a rather neatly trimmed beard and moustache, though).  He was a Sasquatch.  I shouldn't make fun of him, because it probably was a medical condition, but he was a bit scary.  And the fact that his gut protruded about a foot past the itty-bitty Speedo...well...




OMG I saw him at the Wisconsin Dells last year!  He must have a thing for waterparks


----------



## Darian

Lizzybee said:
			
		

> OMG I saw him at the Wisconsin Dells last year!  He must have a thing for waterparks



He doesn't _shed _ or does he..... all I can think of is.... eeeeeewwwwww! I don't want to get his "hair" on me if I go in the water. Can you imagine the horror of getting one of those personal area hairs in your mouth from going swimming? I remember I once thought it was wrong to shoot people like that but for the life of me I can no longer remember why.

Does anyone know what the motivation these speedo exhibitionists have? Is it some mental disorder? I don't want to be in the same water with some salty guy with exposed pork and beans. Or even fur. 

I think after reading this bit about the furry people deliberately showing off furry parts of themselves I need to go into therapy. Please find the addresses of these furry and pork and beans folks so I can send them the bill for restoring my mental health.


----------



## Dislifer

What are people thinking???!!!  Do they actually think they look good?


----------



## Deebo

Dislifer said:
			
		

> What are people thinking???!!!  Do they actually think they look good?




I have a friend who always says, "Those people must live in a house with no mirrors."


----------



## Corryn

Hey Darian, let me gross you out s'more!
I grew up in The Bronx and the world's best cannoli were at my fingertips.  I stopped one morning at the bakery after church and began enjoying one on my way home.  I felt something between my lips which was also stuck between my two front teeth.  I tried to pull it out but I was driving, so I pulled over, pulled out the thick, short hair, and stared at it for about five minutes because I couldn't believe what I was looking at  My first thought (which is most likely correct) is that the baker reached down to scratch himself and continued mixing the cannoli cream!!!!
This was in the center of the cannoli, so that's why I'm assuming it was the baker.  And back in the '80's, hand washing and plastic gloves weren't stressed.
How's that for ya!  P.S.  I Do Not Eat cannoli's any more!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brerrabbit

Just back from WDW.  We were there from July 15 through the 21st.  Some of the things we saw have been commented on before and some were just all new levels of gross.

The first thing we noted was the number of woman we saw who wore only a bra out to the parks.  Now I know it was hot and some of the bras they make today are very nice looking, but come on lets face it a bra is a bra.  We saw no less than a dozen women during the week that would be wearing shorts and a bra, and nothing else.  They were in various colors but my DW and DD shop at Victoria's Secret and own some of the same ones so they were able to verify that they were in fact only bras.

The second thing was the number of ladies walking around with to short shorts.  These women had more hanging out than they had concealed.  

The last one we observed on our first day at MGM.  We had FP's to TOT and got in the standby line for RR.  There was a family in front of us with Mom, Dad, two younger daughters, a son about 18 and I guess his girlfriend.  We later refered to them as the Monkey Family.  First older son starts looking at the fathers neck and then proceeds to pop a pimple that is there.  He works on it for a good five minutes while Dad just stands there.  Then his girlfriend starts looking at his face and trying to pop his pimple.  He brushes her away and hugs her at which point he sees something on her back (she's wearing a tube top) and starts trying to pick on her pimple.  This behaivior continues until they thankfully are let into the ride area and we don't see them anymore.  Honestly, do they think this kind of thing is normal?  As we (DW, DD and myself) are talking about it my DD says its like a family of monkeys sitting around picking the bugs off each other.


----------



## Chuck65

brerrabbit said:
			
		

> The last one we observed on our first day at MGM.  We had FP's to TOT and got in the standby line for RR.  There was a family in front of us with Mom, Dad, two younger daughters, a son about 18 and I guess his girlfriend.  We later refered to them as the Monkey Family.  First older son starts looking at the fathers neck and then proceeds to pop a pimple that is there.  He works on it for a good five minutes while Dad just stands there.  Then his girlfriend starts looking at his face and trying to pop his pimple.  He brushes her away and hugs her at which point he sees something on her back (she's wearing a tube top) and starts trying to pick on her pimple.  This behaivior continues until they thankfully are let into the ride area and we don't see them anymore.  Honestly, do they think this kind of thing is normal?  As we (DW, DD and myself) are talking about it my DD says its like a family of monkeys sitting around picking the bugs off each other.



Oh Man, that is so nasty!


----------



## Darian

Corryn said:
			
		

> Hey Darian, let me gross you out s'more!
> I grew up in The Bronx and the world's best cannoli were at my fingertips.  I stopped one morning at the bakery after church and began enjoying one on my way home.  I felt something between my lips which was also stuck between my two front teeth.  I tried to pull it out but I was driving, so I pulled over, pulled out the thick, short hair, and stared at it for about five minutes because I couldn't believe what I was looking at  My first thought (which is most likely correct) is that the baker reached down to scratch himself and continued mixing the cannoli cream!!!!
> This was in the center of the cannoli, so that's why I'm assuming it was the baker.  And back in the '80's, hand washing and plastic gloves weren't stressed.
> How's that for ya!  P.S.  I Do Not Eat cannoli's any more!!!!!!!!!!



I think I'll skip breakfast this morning  That is too gross. The horror... the horror....


----------



## misskrystal

ellebeegee said:
			
		

> We've had airplane seats apart from my DH before and I would NEVER think of just plopping myself in someone else's seats. DH had someone get mad at him for not swapping seats with her so she could sit by her friend. He had a window, exit-row seat (more leg room) and she was in the middle of the center aisle near the back. This was a cross-country flight, NO he didn't want to swap seats. LOL!



My shocking moment was when, on my first WDW trip (also my first time flying), the people I was travelling with stole my window seat. I couldn't believe that my own friends would take my seat when I hadn't flown before and they'd flown more times than they can remember. I spent the entire flight leaning over, trying to see past three people to look out of the window.

That pretty much set the standard for the entire trip as, when I got very sick, so sick I couldn't' get out of bed or even get myself a glass of water, they just left me in the hotel room and went out to the parks. They wouldn't even take me to see a doctor.

But karma is a great thing, because they haven't been back to WDW and I have


----------



## Mulan'sMom

Todd&Copper said:
			
		

> I thought of another one.  When I was 17 and DSis was 15, our family made our last trip to WDW and stayed at one of the hotels in the Disney Village (this was 1991).  DSis and I went down to the pool one afternoon, nad there was a really overweight guy wearing a pale orange/peach colored speedo.  Also, he had a LOT of body hair.  Anyway, he jumps into the pool (or maybe rides a waterslide in, I can't remember that part), and after he swam past us and started climbing the steps out of the pool, DSis and I saw that the back of his speedo was not lined!  Total, clear view of his hairy crack!  Thank goodness we didn't see him from the front - who knows if that wasn't lined as well!



My dear brother did something very similar to this a few years ago at the Jersey Shore. DB is a big guy (6'6", 240) who is hairy enough to be hunted for his pelt. I had rented a beach house for a few weeks, and he and his wife and daughter came down for a day to visit. He had forgotten his bathing suit, so decided that his WHITE, unlined shorts would do as well. He was having a high old time in the water until it was time to get out, and I called attention to his predicament. He started yelling to his wife to get him a towel, and to come into the water and give it to him so he could get out!  Good girl that she is,  she stood on the shoreline, waving the towel and berating him while we all laughed until we were crying. DB is six years younger than I am, so I've seen those rosy pinks cheeks before, even if they weren't quite as furry back in the days when we were running under the sprinkler in our parents' backyard.


----------



## maxiesmom

misskrystal said:
			
		

> My shocking moment was when, on my first WDW trip (also my first time flying), the people I was travelling with stole my window seat. I couldn't believe that my own friends would take my seat when I hadn't flown before and they'd flown more times than they can remember. I spent the entire flight leaning over, trying to see past three people to look out of the window.
> 
> That pretty much set the standard for the entire trip as, when I got very sick, so sick I couldn't' get out of bed or even get myself a glass of water, they just left me in the hotel room and went out to the parks. They wouldn't even take me to see a doctor.
> 
> But karma is a great thing, because they haven't been back to WDW and I have



If you still consider them friends, you are a better person than I am!


----------



## MareQ

misskrystal said:
			
		

> I was travelling with stole my window seat. I couldn't believe that my own friends would take my seat when I hadn't flown before and they'd flown more times than they can remember. I spent the entire flight leaning over, trying to see past three people to look out of the window.



I've been through that before. I ALWAYS book the window seat because I get airsick and quite frankly - I need that wall there to rest my head on with a pillow so I can try and sleep through my misery. My MIL got annoyed at me on one trip because I wouldn't "share" and she wanted to have the window seat. If you want a window seat BOOK yourself a window seat just like I did for myself.......


----------



## Silvite

Oh, it at that free soda place. This one family was filling 6 coke bottles, already empty, with the free fountain. They were Czech, so I told them in English they can't do that, pretended not to know English, so switched to Czech, and they ignored me.   CM were right there, didn't do anything.


----------



## mitros

Silvite said:
			
		

> Oh, it at that free soda place. This one family was filling 6 coke bottles, already empty, with the free fountain. They were Czech, so I told them in English they can't do that, pretended not to know English, so switched to Czech, and they ignored me.   CM were right there, didn't do anything.




That's the new, re-done, formerly known as Ice Station Cool, now  Club Cool, where you are able to taste samples of Coke's overseas brands.
My personal opinion as to why the CMs did not say anything, is due to the fact that the re-do is not as popular as the old place, and Disney is basing the popularity of the thing based on how many gallons of free beverage they go through in a week. By people taking huge quantites of the free drinks, the CMs are able to keep their jobs!


----------



## First timer

misskrystal said:
			
		

> My shocking moment was when, on my first WDW trip (also my first time flying), the people I was travelling with stole my window seat. I couldn't believe that my own friends would take my seat when I hadn't flown before and they'd flown more times than they can remember. I spent the entire flight leaning over, trying to see past three people to look out of the window.
> 
> That pretty much set the standard for the entire trip as, when I got very sick, so sick I couldn't' get out of bed or even get myself a glass of water, they just left me in the hotel room and went out to the parks. They wouldn't even take me to see a doctor.
> 
> But karma is a great thing, because they haven't been back to WDW and I have



I can not understand why you refer to them as "friends" because based on the way they treated you (in my opinion) I do not believe they considered you a friend.


----------



## toocooltobeMom

It was more than 4 years ago but the image is still haunting my family.  DH  me  DS    We were at one of the waterpark BBW or TL (not sure ) We got to the park early and found ourselves a shady oasis.  Not for long      A man approached our area then parked himself near our area.  Oh my goodness, this man did not have any thing on.( I thought   ) So I told my DH and DS to move elsewhere if the man were to stay in front of us.  DH went up to confront this man     only to realize that this man was not naked but he had on a brazilian-cut speedo.  His speedo was totally covered by his belly. (my size 6 bikini bottom was probably bigger than his   ) 

Next time we will check deeper


----------



## almacdonald

First timer said:
			
		

> I can not understand why you refer to them as "friends" because based on the way they treated you (in my opinion) I do not believe they considered you a friend.



It's an airplane seat, not a first born child.  If it were that big of a deal I'm sure she could have switched seats.  I can understand how a person would be upset if a complete stranger took their assigned seat and left them to sit in their middle seat between 2 strangers, but someone in your travel party?  If you all want to sit together someone has to sit in the middle.  Unfortunately not every seat is a window or aisle seat.  I like the window seat but my boyfriend and I switch back and forth cause he likes looking out the window too.  I can look over him if i also want to see.  Not a big deal.  Bigger problems out there folks, bigger problems... Like public urination and neekid male anatomy.  Keep em coming!

And why should her friends spend their entire vacation sitting in a hotel room?  I would have gone to the parks too.


----------



## maxiesmom

almacdonald said:
			
		

> It's an airplane seat, not a first born child.  If it were that big of a deal I'm sure she could have switched seats.  I can understand how a person would be upset if a complete stranger took their assigned seat and left them to sit in their middle seat between 2 strangers, but someone in your travel party?  If you all want to sit together someone has to sit in the middle.  Unfortunately not every seat is a window or aisle seat.  I like the window seat but my boyfriend and I switch back and forth cause he likes looking out the window too.  I can look over him if i also want to see.  Not a big deal.  Bigger problems out there folks, bigger problems... Like public urination and neekid male anatomy.  Keep em coming!



Apparently it was a big deal to the person who posted.  It sounds like her so called friends were not very nice to her the whole trip.  If I traveled with my friends and they took the window seat when it was my first trip on a plane I would be miffed too.


----------



## Dislifer

maxiesmom said:
			
		

> Apparently it was a big deal to the person who posted.  It sounds like her so called friends were not very nice to her the whole trip.  If I traveled with my friends and they took the window seat when it was my first trip on a plane I would be miffed too.



Agree!  Also, I don't think the OP expected them to stay with her for the entire vacation!!!  I do feel that the OP felt they could have been kinder.  People need to put themselves in others people shoes to relate to how one feels!


----------



## Princess Mindy

Dislifer said:
			
		

> Agree!  Also, I don't think the OP expected them to stay with her for the entire vacation!!!  I do feel that the OP felt they could have been kinder.  People need to put themselves in others people shoes to relate to how one feels!



they could have at least gotten her a doctor or a glass of water! Common decency allows that!


----------



## disneymama73

First timer said:
			
		

> I can not understand why you refer to them as "friends" because based on the way they treated you (in my opinion) I do not believe they considered you a friend.



I think that's why she called them "the people I was travelling with."


----------



## disneymama73

Princess Mindy said:
			
		

> they could have at least gotten her a doctor or a glass of water! Common decency allows that!



Absolutely!    

BTW, totally OT, but I'm 60 miles sw of Chicago!


----------



## Darian

MQuara said:
			
		

> I've been through that before. I ALWAYS book the window seat because I get airsick and quite frankly - I need that wall there to rest my head on with a pillow so I can try and sleep through my misery. My MIL got annoyed at me on one trip because I wouldn't "share" and she wanted to have the window seat. If you want a window seat BOOK yourself a window seat just like I did for myself.......



You did good in my book for standing up for yourself. Your MIL sounds like my dear departed mother who was the master at guilt motivation and passive/aggressive behavior. If having a window seat was so important to her, then as you pointed out, she should have booked one herself. She was probably stuck in the middle seat and didn't like it.  How was she the rest of the trip?


----------



## Darian

misskrystal said:
			
		

> My shocking moment was when, on my first WDW trip (also my first time flying), the people I was travelling with stole my window seat. I couldn't believe that my own friends would take my seat when I hadn't flown before and they'd flown more times than they can remember. I spent the entire flight leaning over, trying to see past three people to look out of the window.
> 
> That pretty much set the standard for the entire trip as, when I got very sick, so sick I couldn't' get out of bed or even get myself a glass of water, they just left me in the hotel room and went out to the parks. They wouldn't even take me to see a doctor.
> 
> But karma is a great thing, because they haven't been back to WDW and I have



I've read the other comments about this post and I've got to agree with their points. The type of people who would leave a person who is too sick to even get out of bed without any kind of help are just sub-human. Being that sick she should have gone to the emergency room. My heart goes out to poor *misskrystal * for being so mistreated.

The whole lack of consideration shown regrading the airplane's window seat was just a prelude to future poor treatment.  If *misskrystal * is still in touch with these losers I suggest putting laxatives in their beer. _A lot of them_. Especially before a big game or concert they might be planning to attend. Let 'em spend their time in the toilet instead. 

*End of serious post.*

*The following is meant in jest*.  _DO NOT _ attempt to do _any _ of the following. _These recipes actually work._ _It is a joke. Only a joke_. That means its supposed to be funny but probably isn't.  

If you don't want to wait for Karma to get even for you, then try the following:

If you *really * don't like them, put anti-freeze in their beverages. It will taste sweet but it will destroy their kidneys. Though repeated dosings may be required. Their kidney failure should be sudden enough to kill them. If not they can spend the rest of their lives on dialysis.  Yes, I suppose I am a bit psycho.   

*If that isn't painful enough * for them, (if they are REAL wankers), in the sink, mix up a batch of Comet cleanser (the entire container), water (just enough to wet the comet), and a gallon of chlorine bleach. Don't inhale the mustard gas that will come boiling out of the solution. It will disolve your lungs. So leave quickly. When your target gets home, he/she will breathe in enough to permantly damage their lungs and leave them with a cough and short of breath for the rest of his/her life. It may also burn their skin, leaving them disfigured for life, _an added bonus_.  

*And speaking of burning*, this one will really reduce your chances of getting caught. You blow out the pilot lights at the target's house or apartment, close the windows, wrap a light bulb in a towel and gently crush it, leaving the filiment intact. Put the broken bulb in whatever lamp will be first turned on when the target gets home. Turn on every gas outlet you can... all the way open and then leave. Make sure there will be at least two hours before the target gets home. The resulting explosion should take out the entire building.  All evidence should be destroyed in the fire and explosion. Though the settings of the gas appliances may raise suspicion.


----------



## jjarman

Darian said:
			
		

> I've read the other comments about this post and I've got to agree with their points. The type of people who would leave a person who is too sick to even get out of bed without any kind of help are just sub-human. Being that sick she should have gone to the emergency room. My heart goes out to poor *misskrystal * for being so mistreated.
> 
> The whole lack of consideration shown regrading the airplane's window seat was just a prelude to future poor treatment.  If *misskrystal * is still in touch with these losers I suggest putting laxatives in their beer. _A lot of them_. Especially before a big game or concert they might be planning to attend. Let 'em spend their time in the toilet instead.
> 
> If you *really * don't like them, put anti-freeze in their beverages. It will taste sweet but it will destroy their kidneys. Though repeated dosings may be required. Their kidney failure should be sudden enough to kill them. If not they can spend the rest of their lives on dialysis.  Yes, I suppose I am a bit psycho.
> 
> *If that isn't painful enough * for them, in the sink, mix up a batch of Comet cleanser (the entire container), water (just enough to wet the comet), and a gallon of chlorine bleach. Don't inhale the mustard gas that will come boiling out of the solution. It will disolve your lungs. So leave quickly. When your target gets home, he/she will breathe in enough to permantly damage their lungs and leave them with a cough and short of breath for the rest of his/her life. It may also burn their skin, leaving them disfigured for life, an added bonus.
> 
> *And speaking of burning*, this one will really reduce your chances of getting caught. You blow out the pilot lights at the target's house or apartment, close the windows, wrap a light bulb in a towel and gently crush it, leaving the filiment intact. Put the broken bulb in whatever lamp will be first turned on when the target gets home. Turn on every gas outlet you can... all the way open and then leave. Make sure there will be at least two hours before the target gets home. The resulting explosion should take out the entire building.  All evidence should be destroyed in the fire and explosion. Though the settings of the gas appliances may raise suspicion.



Darian, you are more than just a little scary.


----------



## LuluLovesDisney

almacdonald said:
			
		

> It's an airplane seat, not a first born child.  If it were that big of a deal I'm sure she could have switched seats.  I can understand how a person would be upset if a complete stranger took their assigned seat and left them to sit in their middle seat between 2 strangers, but someone in your travel party?  If you all want to sit together someone has to sit in the middle.  Unfortunately not every seat is a window or aisle seat.  I like the window seat but my boyfriend and I switch back and forth cause he likes looking out the window too.  I can look over him if i also want to see.  Not a big deal.  Bigger problems out there folks, bigger problems... Like public urination and neekid male anatomy.  Keep em coming!
> 
> And why should her friends spend their entire vacation sitting in a hotel room?  I would have gone to the parks too.




She didn't seem heartbroken over it, just mentioned that she was shocked. That level of inconsideration would have shocked me, too. 

Imagine if when I took my nephews, I took the window seat and told the kid, they'll see on another flight. I know the OP was not a child, but it was her first flight. Real friends would have taken a different spot for someone's very first flight. As you said, not every seat's a window or aisle- and they've flown before. 

In addition, the OP asked to go to the doctor and they wouldn't even take her, and went to the parks instead. At the very least, they could have brought dinner back for her, or had at least one person sit with her by the pool or something for a few hours a day to get some fresh air, or taken her to a doctor. 

I'm just glad a bad first experience didn't sour her and she is still coming back to WDW for better experiences!


----------



## LuluLovesDisney

Is this a test of some kind? To see how we react? Is this a big psychological experment to see how we deal with shocks? 

I'm actually a little worried here. 




			
				Darian said:
			
		

> I've read the other comments about this post and I've got to agree with their points. The type of people who would leave a person who is too sick to even get out of bed without any kind of help are just sub-human. Being that sick she should have gone to the emergency room. My heart goes out to poor *misskrystal * for being so mistreated.
> 
> The whole lack of consideration shown regrading the airplane's window seat was just a prelude to future poor treatment.  If *misskrystal * is still in touch with these losers I suggest putting laxatives in their beer. _A lot of them_. Especially before a big game or concert they might be planning to attend. Let 'em spend their time in the toilet instead.
> 
> If you *really * don't like them, put anti-freeze in their beverages. It will taste sweet but it will destroy their kidneys. Though repeated dosings may be required. Their kidney failure should be sudden enough to kill them. If not they can spend the rest of their lives on dialysis.  Yes, I suppose I am a bit psycho.
> 
> *If that isn't painful enough * for them, in the sink, mix up a batch of Comet cleanser (the entire container), water (just enough to wet the comet), and a gallon of chlorine bleach. Don't inhale the mustard gas that will come boiling out of the solution. It will disolve your lungs. So leave quickly. When your target gets home, he/she will breathe in enough to permantly damage their lungs and leave them with a cough and short of breath for the rest of his/her life. It may also burn their skin, leaving them disfigured for life, an added bonus.
> 
> *And speaking of burning*, this one will really reduce your chances of getting caught. You blow out the pilot lights at the target's house or apartment, close the windows, wrap a light bulb in a towel and gently crush it, leaving the filiment intact. Put the broken bulb in whatever lamp will be first turned on when the target gets home. Turn on every gas outlet you can... all the way open and then leave. Make sure there will be at least two hours before the target gets home. The resulting explosion should take out the entire building.  All evidence should be destroyed in the fire and explosion. Though the settings of the gas appliances may raise suspicion.


----------



## SpectroMagic*o*

Darian said:
			
		

> I've read the other comments about this post and I've got to agree with their points. The type of people who would leave a person who is too sick to even get out of bed without any kind of help are just sub-human. Being that sick she should have gone to the emergency room. My heart goes out to poor *misskrystal * for being so mistreated.
> 
> The whole lack of consideration shown regrading the airplane's window seat was just a prelude to future poor treatment.  If *misskrystal * is still in touch with these losers I suggest putting laxatives in their beer. _A lot of them_. Especially before a big game or concert they might be planning to attend. Let 'em spend their time in the toilet instead.
> 
> If you *really * don't like them, put anti-freeze in their beverages. It will taste sweet but it will destroy their kidneys. Though repeated dosings may be required. Their kidney failure should be sudden enough to kill them. If not they can spend the rest of their lives on dialysis.  Yes, I suppose I am a bit psycho.
> 
> *If that isn't painful enough * for them, in the sink, mix up a batch of Comet cleanser (the entire container), water (just enough to wet the comet), and a gallon of chlorine bleach. Don't inhale the mustard gas that will come boiling out of the solution. It will disolve your lungs. So leave quickly. When your target gets home, he/she will breathe in enough to permantly damage their lungs and leave them with a cough and short of breath for the rest of his/her life. It may also burn their skin, leaving them disfigured for life, an added bonus.
> 
> *And speaking of burning*, this one will really reduce your chances of getting caught. You blow out the pilot lights at the target's house or apartment, close the windows, wrap a light bulb in a towel and gently crush it, leaving the filiment intact. Put the broken bulb in whatever lamp will be first turned on when the target gets home. Turn on every gas outlet you can... all the way open and then leave. Make sure there will be at least two hours before the target gets home. The resulting explosion should take out the entire building.  All evidence should be destroyed in the fire and explosion. Though the settings of the gas appliances may raise suspicion.



I dont like to get involved in these debates but Darian, dude, what's wrong with you?


----------



## PrincessEmilysMommy

ariel_459 said:
			
		

> i just got back from disney and i was shocked too to see little babies as sunburned as they were. i saw a newborn, too. keep them at home folks. wait until they're old enough to enjoy it. lol.



I think it is rude to assume you know their situation or the age of their child.

We had a family reunion in WDW in Dec.  My newphew was only 6 weeks old then.  My sil & bil came and of course brought the baby.  They went to MK 1 day of the 7 that we were there, for all of 4 hours w/ our familly.  Was that wrong of them??  No!

I also had a friend that took her 2 month old to Disney.  He was born very prematurely and looked like a newborn, when in fact he was not.

Perhaps you shouldn't judge as you do not know the situation.


----------



## Hixski

PrincessEmilysMommy said:
			
		

> I think it is rude to assume you know their situation or the age of their child.
> 
> We had a family reunion in WDW in Dec.  My newphew was only 6 weeks old then.  My sil & bil came and of course brought the baby.  They went to MK 1 day of the 7 that we were there, for all of 4 hours w/ our familly.  Was that wrong of them??  No!
> 
> I also had a friend that took her 2 month old to Disney.  He was born very prematurely and looked like a newborn, when in fact he was not.
> 
> Perhaps you shouldn't judge as you do not know the situation.



I think the point was that if you are going to let very small babies cook in the sun till they look like lobsters, you might not want to bring them. I don't think they were trying to judge anyone. If anyone wants to take a 6week old or 2 month old, more power to them. Just be responsible enough to cover them up and use sunscreen.


----------



## lyzziesmom

Hixski said:
			
		

> I think the point was that if you are going to let very small babies cook in the sun till they look like lobsters, you might not want to bring them. I don't think they were trying to judge anyone. If anyone wants to take a 6week old or 2 month old, more power to them. Just be responsible enough to cover them up and use sunscreen.



Actually sunscreen can be harmful to babies under 6 months old. Now that doesn't make it ok to cook them like lobsters of course, but it does make dealing with the FL sun a wee bit more difficult, especially for those who are not accustomed to it. Also, many newborn babies are, um... well, funny-colored for a while until their skintone evens out. Mine used to turn beet-red when she would cry and she would remain that color for about 30 minutes afterward, even in the dead of winter.


----------



## Ride Junkie

Hixski said:
			
		

> I think the point was that if you are going to let very small babies cook in the sun till they look like lobsters, you might not want to bring them. I don't think they were trying to judge anyone. If anyone wants to take a 6week old or 2 month old, more power to them. Just be responsible enough to cover them up and use sunscreen.



That's how I understood their post also.  I think people should cover their kids to avoid the risk of sunburn/overheating.  I don't get the parents who allow their kids to fry.  They have the spray-on sunblock nowadays which makes it much quicker and easier.


----------



## First timer

almacdonald said:
			
		

> It's an airplane seat, not a first born child.  If it were that big of a deal I'm sure she could have switched seats.  I can understand how a person would be upset if a complete stranger took their assigned seat and left them to sit in their middle seat between 2 strangers, but someone in your travel party?  If you all want to sit together someone has to sit in the middle.  Unfortunately not every seat is a window or aisle seat.  I like the window seat but my boyfriend and I switch back and forth cause he likes looking out the window too.  I can look over him if i also want to see.  Not a big deal.  Bigger problems out there folks, bigger problems... Like public urination and neekid male anatomy.  Keep em coming!
> 
> And why should her friends spend their entire vacation sitting in a hotel room?  I would have gone to the parks too.



I was actually (and forgive me for not being specific earlier) refering to her being left sick and alone in the room while her friends went off to the parks.  Of course one does not go to WDW or any other place on vacation with a plan to sit in their room all day nursing a sick friend but it happens.  I guess it is a matter of opnion which is why in my post I stated "in my opinion."


----------



## DisneyWorld Delight

Darian said:
			
		

> I've read the other comments about this post and I've got to agree with their points. The type of people who would leave a person who is too sick to even get out of bed without any kind of help are just sub-human. Being that sick she should have gone to the emergency room. My heart goes out to poor *misskrystal * for being so mistreated.
> 
> The whole lack of consideration shown regrading the airplane's window seat was just a prelude to future poor treatment.  If *misskrystal * is still in touch with these losers I suggest putting laxatives in their beer. _A lot of them_. Especially before a big game or concert they might be planning to attend. Let 'em spend their time in the toilet instead.
> 
> If you *really * don't like them, put anti-freeze in their beverages. It will taste sweet but it will destroy their kidneys. Though repeated dosings may be required. Their kidney failure should be sudden enough to kill them. If not they can spend the rest of their lives on dialysis.  Yes, I suppose I am a bit psycho.
> 
> *If that isn't painful enough * for them, in the sink, mix up a batch of Comet cleanser (the entire container), water (just enough to wet the comet), and a gallon of chlorine bleach. Don't inhale the mustard gas that will come boiling out of the solution. It will disolve your lungs. So leave quickly. When your target gets home, he/she will breathe in enough to permantly damage their lungs and leave them with a cough and short of breath for the rest of his/her life. It may also burn their skin, leaving them disfigured for life, an added bonus.
> 
> *And speaking of burning*, this one will really reduce your chances of getting caught. You blow out the pilot lights at the target's house or apartment, close the windows, wrap a light bulb in a towel and gently crush it, leaving the filiment intact. Put the broken bulb in whatever lamp will be first turned on when the target gets home. Turn on every gas outlet you can... all the way open and then leave. Make sure there will be at least two hours before the target gets home. The resulting explosion should take out the entire building.  All evidence should be destroyed in the fire and explosion. Though the settings of the gas appliances may raise suspicion.



Well Darian, I think you may have crossed the line between humor and full on Crazy.  At least go back and add some smileys to your post to indicate you're jesting.


----------



## Mike

I just returned from my 2 week trip and I encountered two shocks - both involving WDW bus drivers!!!

Shock number one happened as we boarded a bus for MK at OKW.  We were a group of 9 and we were standing near the end of the Pennisular Rd. bus stop.  We were the only ones at the bus stop.  When the bus pulled up it went a little past the bus stop so that the back door stopped right in front of us.  Both doors opened so we began to board through the rear door.  Both me and my friend had folded strollers so we entered first and our wives and kids were right behind us.  My friend and I entered and then the driver literally slammed the back door on my friend's 5 year old daughter.  He started yelling at us over the PA system that we are not supposed to board the bus through the rear door.  The door hit the girls hand and she was crying.  Now granted he was correct that we were not supposed to board the bus through the rear door.  We did not realize it at the time though so that was our mistake.  We just instinctively boarded the bus through the door that stopped and opened right in front of us.  I was really shocked at his behavior.  When the women and children boarded through the front, my wife calmly stated to the driver that he shut the door on the little girls hand.  He started yelling at my wife about following the rules.  When we got to the MK I waited until everyone was off the bus and went up to ask him for his employee number.  He started yelling at me that I was not his boss and I wasn't going to get it.  He then put his hand right up in my face and kept yelling "Bye, Bye, Bye" over and over.  I got his name and bus number and reported it immediately to the transportation supervisor at the MK.

Shock number 2 happened during our second week when we were staying at the Beach Club Villas.  We got on a bus at the MK to return to the BCV and I think our driver had a brain freeze.  He took several wrong turns and took forever to get to the Epcot Resort area.  Finally we were on Buena Vista Drive and the driver got in the left hand turning lane to turn into MGM where he was supposed to take a right to the Yacht and Beach Club.  While at the red light people started yelling asking where he was going.  He got on the PA and said he was going to MGM.  When we told him that he was supposed to go to the Y/BC he responded "You are right.  I apologize my mind was elsewhere".  No big deal - or so I thought.  When the light turned he proceeded to make the right hand turn from the left turning lane cutting across the other 2 lanes of traffic


----------



## Darian

DisneyWorld Delight said:
			
		

> Well Darian, I think you may have crossed the line between humor and full on Crazy.  At least go back and add some smileys to your post to indicate you're jesting.



*Good idea about the smileys*! Yes, _I was just joking after all_. I studied chemistry and nuclear physics at the University of California. We learned how to make chemical and nuclear weapons and optimize the nuke's yeild. Now _that _ was fun! I whipped up a batch of the *"odor of rotting flesh"*  (a molecule very similar to the scent given natural gas) and let it loose in the main library. _Lots _ of people ran outside vomiting. That was hysterical!    

Once I went to a church camp in the mountains and crushed up some laxative pills and put them in the cottage cheese.  It was especially amusing _just before a long _ afternoon hike in the forest!!!  You've got all these people _dying _ to go to the bathroom but the nearest ones are _miles _ away! That was classic!!!  

Of course there is the world famous cellophane on the toilet, but adding some Ben Gay to the toilet _seat _ is genious.   What fun is camp without the practical jokes?  I guess my sense of humor is a bit odd but then again I like Mission Space, champagne and caviar.

Sorry for getting a little too carried away with my first post.    *Now where did I put my medication....?*


----------



## NC State

Mike said:
			
		

> I just returned from my 2 week trip and I encountered two shocks - both involving WDW bus drivers!!!
> 
> Shock number one happened as we boarded a bus for MK at OKW.  We were a group of 9 and we were standing near the end of the Pennisular Rd. bus stop.  We were the only ones at the bus stop.  When the bus pulled up it went a little past the bus stop so that the back door stopped right in front of us.  Both doors opened so we began to board through the rear door.  Both me and my friend had folded strollers so we entered first and our wives and kids were right behind us.  My friend and I entered and then the driver literally slammed the back door on my friend's 5 year old daughter.  He started yelling at us over the PA system that we are not supposed to board the bus through the rear door.  The door hit the girls hand and she was crying.  Now granted he was correct that we were not supposed to board the bus through the rear door.  We did not realize it at the time though so that was our mistake.  We just instinctively boarded the bus through the door that stopped and opened right in front of us.  I was really shocked at his behavior.  When the women and children boarded through the front, my wife calmly stated to the driver that he shut the door on the little girls hand.  He started yelling at my wife about following the rules.  When we got to the MK I waited until everyone was off the bus and went up to ask him for his employee number.  He started yelling at me that I was not his boss and I wasn't going to get it.  He then put his hand right up in my face and kept yelling "Bye, Bye, Bye" over and over.  I got his name and bus number and reported it immediately to the transportation supervisor at the MK.
> 
> Shock number 2 happened during our second week when we were staying at the Beach Club Villas.  We got on a bus at the MK to return to the BCV and I think our driver had a brain freeze.  He took several wrong turns and took forever to get to the Epcot Resort area.  Finally we were on Buena Vista Drive and the driver got in the left hand turning lane to turn into MGM where he was supposed to take a right to the Yacht and Beach Club.  While at the red light people started yelling asking where he was going.  He got on the PA and said he was going to MGM.  When we told him that he was supposed to go to the Y/BC he responded "You are right.  I apologize my mind was elsewhere".  No big deal - or so I thought.  When the light turned he proceeded to make the right hand turn from the left turning lane cutting across the other 2 lanes of traffic



These are examples on why we drive.


----------



## dominia_1979

I think this says it all.  She was at Animal Kingdom with see-through SHORT white shorts on...


----------



## SpectroMagic*o*

dominia_1979 said:
			
		

> I think this says it all.  She was at Animal Kingdom with see-through SHORT white shorts on...



Oh jeez, are you kidding me   Why even bother taking the extra time to put the so called shorts on   ?? I love how you stopped to take a picture of this, it's like something I would do


----------



## LiLIrishChick63

dominia_1979 said:
			
		

> I think this says it all.  She was at Animal Kingdom with see-through SHORT white shorts on...




i don't know how this is a "shock" i mean, yes they are short, but i've seen much worse. maybe it's me, but i can't see the "See-through" part. but i see where it would be considered short, but like i said, i've seen a lot worse.


----------



## LiLIrishChick63

LuluLovesDisney said:
			
		

> Is this a test of some kind? To see how we react? Is this a big psychological experment to see how we deal with shocks?
> 
> I'm actually a little worried here.




yeah it's a tad creepy......


----------



## briar_rose_59

White shorts + Kali will eventually = WAY see through shorts   . Granted, she may not have been planning to go on any wet rides that day, but still. What if it rains?


----------



## LadyZolt

Actually, that woman with the white "short" shorts seems to be the only one in the pic dressed like it's really hot out.  From what the people surrounding her are wearing, I'd think it was maybe "warm" or even "cool for Florida."  That makes those particular shorts even more weird because she's wearing them in spite of the fact that it's not hot out.  Dominia, what time of year was that pic taken?

-Dorothy (LadyZolt)


----------



## briar_rose_59

LadyZolt said:
			
		

> Actually, that woman with the white "short" shorts seems to be the only one in the pic dressed like it's really hot out.  From what the people surrounding her are wearing, I'd think it was maybe "warm" or even "cool for Florida."  That makes those particular shorts even more weird because she's wearing them in spite of the fact that it's not hot out.  Dominia, what time of year was that pic taken?
> 
> -Dorothy (LadyZolt)


LOL! You're right! I didn't even notice that. Wow, someone must have been confused when they dressed themselves that mornin'!


----------



## TheZeppo

What is so offensive about the girl in the picture? She's wearing short shorts and you can see a little skin, big deal. It's a free country and she can wear what she wants, maybe you'd prefer it if she was wearing a burqa instead.


----------



## briar_rose_59

sorry, double post


----------



## LuluLovesDisney

When you can see "cheek" skin and panty lines like that, it's a cry for attention- especially when you need a sweatshirt!

 I feel bad that people feel the need to dress like that- short shorts, see through clothes, bikini tops in parks. I think there's usually emotional reasons for that need for attention. There's a teacher I work with who has worn short shorts, white dresses where you could see her panties, etc. in school. This has caused tons of problems with parents, etc. She's gotten repeated warnings about it but doesn't change. As I've gotten to know her a little over the years, and learned a little about her life and I think I've pieced together why she wants this attention but the longer she dresses like that, the longer she lets those problems continue to affect her life. 

The good part is that most girls I know - other than this one woman- eventually grew out of it and are embarrassed now to have it brought up- so usually it's just a stage that fades with maturity and wisdom.


----------



## Mickey&Donald

Wow, those "shorts" look like boy-cut underpants to me.


----------



## Darian

LiLIrishChick63 said:
			
		

> yeah it's a tad creepy......



Ah, _whats not to love_? A few helpful hints on dealing with difficult people... studies in advanced problem solving.... Its all good.    Just making the world a better place one person at a time.  Besides the way poor *misskrystal * was mistreated by her so-called friends -- leaving her to rot while deathly ill in her hotel room when they should have taken her to the emergency room deserves a _creative _ response. Rest assured my more colorful suggestions were only meant in jest. You've gotta admit that the whole plastic wrap on the toilet trick is pretty amusing.   And who _hasn't _ slipped someone some laxatives as a prank?   Don't worry. I _behave _ at WDW. Well, for the most part anyway.   So if you sit on a toilet seat at WDW and it's covered with Ben Gay _you'll know _ who to blame.

I suppose a warped sense of humor is a risk in my line of work. Sorry to have creeped you out.


----------



## dwheatl

Darian said:
			
		

> Ah, _whats not to love_? A few helpful hints on dealing with difficult people... studies in advanced problem solving.... Its all good.    Just making the world a better place one person at a time.  Besides the way poor *misskrystal * was mistreated by her so-called friends -- leaving her to rot while deathly ill in her hotel room when they should have taken her to the emergency room deserves a _creative _ response. Rest assured my more colorful suggestions were only meant in jest. You've gotta admit that the whole plastic wrap on the toilet trick is pretty amusing.   And who _hasn't _ slipped someone some laxatives as a prank?   Don't worry. I _behave _ at WDW. Well, for the most part anyway.   So if you sit on a toilet seat at WDW and it's covered with Ben Gay _you'll know _ who to blame.
> 
> I suppose a warped sense of humor is a risk in my line of work. Sorry to have creeped you out.



Oh, Darian. We know you like to   it up. I'll tell DS and DH to make sure they use seat covers in the men's room.


----------



## LuluLovesDisney

Darian said:
			
		

> .
> 
> I suppose a warped sense of humor is a risk in my line of work. Sorry to have creeped you out.



Another social experiment . . . to ask or not to ask ? 

(I imagine Republican philosopher doesn't pay the bills   )


----------



## LindsayDunn228

Mickey&Donald said:
			
		

> Wow, those "shorts" look like boy-cut underpants to me.



I totally agree. Ick. When butt cheeks are dribbling out the bottom it's time to change.


----------



## dominia_1979

LadyZolt said:
			
		

> Actually, that woman with the white "short" shorts seems to be the only one in the pic dressed like it's really hot out.  From what the people surrounding her are wearing, I'd think it was maybe "warm" or even "cool for Florida."  That makes those particular shorts even more weird because she's wearing them in spite of the fact that it's not hot out.  Dominia, what time of year was that pic taken?
> 
> -Dorothy (LadyZolt)



It was taken the last week of October 2005 after Hurricane Wilma blew through.  The lows were in the 40's and 50's, with the lowest temp being 36 degrees.

We would wear jeans, t-shirts, and jackets wrapped around our waist during the day.  At night we'd put on the jackets and a wear a sock hat to cover our ears.  It was down right COLD a few nights!


----------



## dominia_1979

TheZeppo said:
			
		

> What is so offensive about the girl in the picture? She's wearing short shorts and you can see a little skin, big deal. It's a free country and she can wear what she wants, maybe you'd prefer it if she was wearing a burqa instead.



I agree that people should have the freedom to wear whatever they want.  My husband wasn't complaining....he actually enjoyed it!  

However, I think that when you go to a family oriented place you should dress appropriately...  Especially when children are around.


----------



## dominia_1979

LiLIrishChick63 said:
			
		

> i don't know how this is a "shock" i mean, yes they are short, but i've seen much worse. maybe it's me, but i can't see the "See-through" part. but i see where it would be considered short, but like i said, i've seen a lot worse.



The picture doesn't do it justice.  Let's just say you could read the tag in her undergarments!  

Thank goodness I don't have children or I would've been REALLY shocked!


----------



## Fitswimmer

> However, I think that when you go to a family oriented place you should dress appropriately.



The problem is, people seem to have no concept of what appropriate dress is anymore.  I've been part of HUGE debates about what is or is not appropriate for church, for work, even for shopping.  My only requirements are clean and covered.  They call them "private parts" for a reason, folks.


----------



## Darian

LuluLovesDisney said:
			
		

> Another social experiment . . . to ask or not to ask ?
> 
> (*I imagine Republican philosopher doesn't pay the bills  *  )



You've got me there! At least Ann Coulter can make a living at it.   As for me, I won't quit my day job any time soon.   Oh yes, and no social experiments here. Just good old fashioned guilt driven psychosis with sociopathic tendencies.  Its tough being a compassionate conservative!  

Maybe I should move out to Florida and get a job at WDW driving a bus. That seems to be the place for the _sanity-challenged _ to work.


----------



## disneymama73

LindsayDunn228 said:
			
		

> When butt cheeks are dribbling out the bottom it's time to change.



When it's time to change, you've got to rearrange.


----------



## Ponkeo

over ten years ago my sister and I and few of our teenage friends were leaving MK in the post firework throng and one of us accidently bumped into a lady in a wheelchair, but not hard or anything and quickly apologized and made sure all was good.  next thing you know she starts screaming b**** and "chasing" us in her chair.  We still laugh about it.  i think it was just the final straw for that poor old thing.  She finally snapped.


----------



## misskrystal

almacdonald said:
			
		

> It's an airplane seat, not a first born child.  If it were that big of a deal I'm sure she could have switched seats.  I can understand how a person would be upset if a complete stranger took their assigned seat and left them to sit in their middle seat between 2 strangers, but someone in your travel party?  If you all want to sit together someone has to sit in the middle.  Unfortunately not every seat is a window or aisle seat.  I like the window seat but my boyfriend and I switch back and forth cause he likes looking out the window too.  I can look over him if i also want to see.  Not a big deal.  Bigger problems out there folks, bigger problems... Like public urination and neekid male anatomy.  Keep em coming!
> 
> And why should her friends spend their entire vacation sitting in a hotel room?  I would have gone to the parks too.



I just wanted to clarify my post. The airplane seat was a big deal to me; I'd know these people for 18 years at the time and they knew how excited I was to be flying for the first time. One of them purposely took my seat and when I mentioned it, they told me I could lean over, which isn't easy from across the aisle.

As far as staying in the room is concerned, I'd like to point out that I was so ill, I lost 14lbs in one week! I was too sick to stand and therefore couldn't reach the sink to get myself a glass of water. One day we were out of bottled water, so I asked one of them to get me some. They were in too much of a hurry to get to a park, so they decided not to bother. I was stuck in Orlando in July with no water for over 8 hours. 

I didn't expect anyone to spend their whole holiday in the room with me, but I didn't eat for almost 7 days and had very little water. I was very ill and the most they offered to do was give me directions to a doctor on I drive (incidentally, the next time I went to Orlando, I discovered that the doctor was right across the street and taking me would have taken about 30 minutes of their time). I didn't want to ruin anyone's holiday, but I really needed their help.

I know some people think I'm being selfish expecting this much from people, but when someone loses over 10% of their body weight in 7 days, I would want to at least try to help them.


----------



## thptrek

regarding misskrystal being left in her hotel room when she was sick by her friend, remember the pirates code "fall behind, get left behind." LOL.


----------



## LuluLovesDisney

misskrystal said:
			
		

> I just wanted to clarify my post. The airplane seat was a big deal to me; I'd know these people for 18 years at the time and they knew how excited I was to be flying for the first time. One of them purposely took my seat and when I mentioned it, they told me I could lean over, which isn't easy from across the aisle.
> 
> As far as staying in the room is concerned, I'd like to point out that I was so ill, I lost 14lbs in one week! I was too sick to stand and therefore couldn't reach the sink to get myself a glass of water. One day we were out of bottled water, so I asked one of them to get me some. They were in too much of a hurry to get to a park, so they decided not to bother. I was stuck in Orlando in July with no water for over 8 hours.
> 
> I didn't expect anyone to spend their whole holiday in the room with me, but I didn't eat for almost 7 days and had very little water. I was very ill and the most they offered to do was give me directions to a doctor on I drive (incidentally, the next time I went to Orlando, I discovered that the doctor was right across the street and taking me would have taken about 30 minutes of their time). I didn't want to ruin anyone's holiday, but I really needed their help.
> 
> I know some people think I'm being selfish expecting this much from people, but *when someone loses over 10% of their body weight in 7 days, I would want to at least try to help them.  *




I would have stayed there and taken care of you for the whole week 24 hours a day if you would have coughed that bug on me and I could have lost 10% of my body weight!   Then I could go buy inappropriate see through shorts to wear around WDW (JUST KIDDING!!) Heck, I would have taken you to any doctor and changed your sheets twice a day.   You could have gotten your medication on a silver tray.   

I know I'm joking, but what they did to you was inconsiderate and dangerously wrong. Some people would rather continue "looking out for number one" than do the right thing and help others. The world would be a much better place if we all helped each other along instead of stamping other down to go where we want, IMO.


----------



## madfordonald

Corryn said:
			
		

> Hey, Kerry, You're Lucky!!! At least you get a photo of yourself   During our vacations, I give my family the speech (and I have to do so often) :
> When I die and you guys need photos of me at my wake, or if I die when my grandchildren are too young to remember me, or if I die and you're old and you want to remember what I look like, you won't be able to, BECAUSE NO ONE TAKES ANY PICTURES OF ME!!!!   Mommy takes all these pictures of you and daddy, and daddy doesn't even care either.  That's probably because if I die before him, it will be convenient for him not to have any pictures of me around so he can get over me and get a girlfriend faster......I go on and on..  .
> 
> Well, then my daughters will start snapping or my husband will, but it is ridiculous that I have to go to such measures.  The Guilt Factor is one card that I don't use that often, but when I do, it works (with some reminding, of course!)




 This had me remembering our trip in 2002 to WDW.  We got our new digital camera before the trip and DH has always been the picture taker.  He has a habit of taking pictures as I walk on ahead (he says I don't have to wait for him, that I can walk on and he'd catch up)  Ok, no problem.
Well, when we got home and started viewing the pics I thought I was going to die!  I've never seen my back in so many different angles!  It was like..."Oh, look there's the castle and my butt!"  "Oh, here's one of Space Mountain and my butt!"    

He got yelled at so bad.  I'm not a small girl and the last thing I want to see is my rear.  I told him he should of waited till I was out of the frame  but, I guess I should of known to walk off to the side.  Now I know and the last time we went to WDW that's what I did.  I think he only managed to get one shot to me walking away.


----------



## a*lil*bit*goofy

This is just rude rude rude.     I would hate to sit on a ride seat after her. EWWWW imagine how much higher those shorts ride when she sits! yuck  




			
				dominia_1979 said:
			
		

> I think this says it all.  She was at Animal Kingdom with see-through SHORT white shorts on...


----------



## danny1649

I am a moderator on this board and every night of late I have at least 10 folks who have reported this post and want it closed or deleted.I do not have time to go through every page of this post.I think the thread as had a good run but is getting out of hand.So I am locking it.I will ask webmaster to review it and if webmaster feels I should not have closed it,Webmaster will reopen it. Thank You Danny


----------

